# Michigan Growers Tell Your Plans for This Year



## Green Dave (Mar 14, 2010)

Well this will be my 2nd year for out doors
This year I have several New strains to try.
10 Iranian G!3 from DR.Greenthumb
5 Blueberry x Skunk From Flying dutchman
3 Jilly Bean from TGA
Last year I made the mistake of using MC soil NEVER again
I think I will wait until mid to end of May
to plant outside 
Start indoors April 
I heard that its better to plant a little later then have them stunted from cool temps 
Please share your planes
Good Luck this year to Everyone 
Happy Growing 
Green Dave


----------



## paco4you (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Well this will be my 2nd year for out doors
> This year I have several New strains to try.
> 10 Iranian G!3 from DR.Greenthumb
> 5 Blueberry x Skunk From Flying dutchman
> ...


if i were from that area i would first have strains that would be done by the end of sep first week in oct at the very latest.
and i would plan on planting outside june 21st the longest day of the year and your plants are naturally anticipating this to happen to tell them when to flower (every day after june 21 is a lil shorter). if you wanna force flower a couple maybe for your self then get a shed or somthing light tight best if you can hook up some electric so you can get a fan going. this way u can plan on cutting down by august maybe earlier . assuming your plants were sexed before moving outside. wish ya all the best this season ! fire it up.


----------



## yimyames (Mar 14, 2010)

sounds good man. sounds about the same time i will pop mine outside. ima start transplanting in late may until early june then let those ladies grow nice fat. make sure to remember all the critters and insects that will be at ur plants. they can really fuck you in the end. 
u putting ur grow on the forum?


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello fellow Michigan growers. This will be my first outdoor grow this season and I can't fuckin wait! I will be growing:
Pure Power Plant-Nirvana
White Widow-Nirvana
Bubblicious-Nirvana
Brains Choice-KC Brains
8 Miles High-Mandala
Hash Plant Haze-DNA Genetics
Plus some mixed bag seeds. 
I plan on starting them indoors around the second week of May and taking them to the great outdoors June 1st. Good luck fellow growers
p.s. you spelled "plans" wrong in the thread title


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Mar 15, 2010)

ahahah i like pot head 32s sig would it be horrible of me if i stole it


----------



## yimyames (Mar 15, 2010)

i just sent for my 8 miles high. it looks so delicious


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 16, 2010)

So what do you guys think of our early spring here? It hit 60 degrees my way today! It's almost that time...


----------



## IsmokeDankshyt (Mar 16, 2010)

wutup doe, im from michigan too (30min from tha D) in the tip .... anyways im planning on ordering 6 female kushberry seeds from dna/the attitude and letting them sit in ma boys window seel tilll like mid may/june....going with fox farm ocean forest soil so that a bonus ....but i still need to find a good spot that has sun like all day (like an open field) but lowkey as fuck


----------



## IsmokeDankshyt (Mar 16, 2010)

god damnit...speaking of ordering the kushberry... i just looked @ the tude and they are currently out of stock... fuck. no worrys though.......i can wait another 2-3 weeks before ordering.....*..but anyone know how long restock usually takes?*


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 16, 2010)

IsmokeDankshyt said:


> god damnit...speaking of ordering the kushberry... i just looked @ the tude and they are currently out of stock... fuck. no worrys though.......i can wait another 2-3 weeks before ordering.....*..but anyone know how long restock usually takes?*


You could always go with http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com I have ordered from them 4 times and always got my beans. No freebies though.


----------



## d3thr0w (Mar 16, 2010)

im goin with some ww/orange bud cross. 15 of em started from clones in hydro system. puttin em in 5 gallon buckets in a nice marsh. havent gotten full details yet.


----------



## yimyames (Mar 16, 2010)

it hit 60 in my area too. i hope spring rolls around early. u never know though anything is possible in michigan 60 one day and 20 and light snow the next, especially around this time of year.


----------



## blunt420man (Mar 16, 2010)

Im telling you, if you put them out around the beginning of July, they will be just as big as everyone elses that started in may or june! They will grow under more perfect conditions too!


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 17, 2010)

blunt420man said:


> Im telling you, if you put them out around the beginning of July, they will be just as big as everyone elses that started in may or june! They will grow under more perfect conditions too!


I'm not sure if I agree with that. The longer the plant grows in the veg cycle the bigger it will get. The bigger it is when it hits the flowering cycle the more places on the plant for buds to develop. Besides, I am waaaaay too impatient to wait until July. I wake up and go to bed thinking about my grow. My baby's are gonna be soaking up the sun no later than June 1


----------



## d3thr0w (Mar 17, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with that. The longer the plant grows in the veg cycle the bigger it will get. The bigger it is when it hits the flowering cycle the more places on the plant for buds to develop. Besides, I am waaaaay too impatient to wait until July. I wake up and go to bed thinking about my grow. My baby's are gonna be soaking up the sun no later than June 1


very true if u plant ur plants in july they WONT be as big...ive done it twice. im the same way tho pothead everynite i stay up thinking of things i can do and how everything is going to go.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 18, 2010)

Well Guys Mother Nature has other plans for us . F*%$*&^ SNOW this weekend False alarm but wait a hour or so and the weather can change (got to love Michigan weather)


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 18, 2010)

Im up in the U.P. growing some bag seed that I started in peat pellets last week. I plan on planting outdoors in late april/early may. Do you think my plants will struggle growing for a month and a half in 20oz party cups? Im gonna grow some in buckets, some in large holes filled with my dirt blend, and some im just gonna tear up the top soil and plant them. hope fully some of my bag seed has early finishing genetics. next year, ill prolly order some seeds so i know the genes.


----------



## jdarwin93 (Mar 18, 2010)

Whats going on this will be my first season planting. Hoepfully everything goes well. 
20 strawberry cough seeds
10 top 44 seeds
100 bag seed 


got 2 diffrent patches going i cleared the land and turned the dirt let it air out a little bit haven't decided weather to add soil to the ground or not still undecided. any thoughts? But hoping to get around 50 female plants out of all my seeds and have an excellent first year.


----------



## jdarwin93 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey how is it going michigan. I live in central michigan and this will be my first outdoor grow ever. My buddy gave me to potted plants last year and they and up really small and weak. really tiny buds. 
this year though i m ready to go and already have plowed a 10x10 pieace of land and a 8x8 section. I will have 2 spots going this year and really looking towards the positive side.

20 strawberry cough seeds
10 Top 44 seeds
150 random ass bagseed

I am looking to get atleast 25 plants at each site and for them to be all female and have a excellent year of harvesting!!


I plowed the land and cleared all the sticks and took the top 2 inches off the original ground but i dont know if i should add potting soil or fox farm or no soil and leave it be??? Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 18, 2010)

Dig big holes and fill with Fox Farm the bigger the hole the bigger the plant but it will cost you a ton with that many plants (just my 2 cents)
Good Luck and be careful


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 20, 2010)

That is all the growers in Michigan
Come on guys Share your Plans
Time you sprout
How you sprout 
When and how you transplant and prep
Strain
Lets share our know how
would love to find some way to meet some of you for coffee or a beer or burn one but dont know how to do this safely


----------



## yimyames (Mar 20, 2010)

ye no matter how people seem online there is always some reason for suspicion. a burn sounds great eventually.

anywho darwin i think you should try and figure out someway to figure out the sex of ur plants before planting if that is even an option for you. but a a hundred plus plants is a fuckload of work if only half are fems. dont get 2 attached to them either cause lots can happen in the great outdoors.

im trying to sex a decent amount of my plants this year before tranplanting in mid to late may so i know some sort of flowers will come from some. im trying to have atleast 25 fems still around by harvest. im planning on poppin 60 seeds or so. havent got into clones yet maybe next year if this summer goes right.
but as B.E. Smith puts it...the best medicine comes from seed. so ill take his word for it.


----------



## bmf725 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am in the NW lower. I will be growing Afghan Kush ryder and Automatic AK47. I plan on using 2-3 gal pots and fox farm soil and nutes. germing the seeds on 420 and will put them outside in a cold frame after veging for 2 weeks inside. hopefully all goes well can I can harvest the end of june. I will also be growing some califonia hash plant and himalaya gold from greenhouse seeds. I havent made plans yet as to when i will be starting them but i am thinking begining of june.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 21, 2010)

Yim
Ya thats all I need is to be havin coffee and step out to burn one only to hear "You have the right,You know the rest" That would just ruin the buzz and really suck ass


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you guys think that it will get easier to get a card the longer the law is in effect?
From what I hear its getting easier in Cal.


----------



## GreenHead (Mar 21, 2010)

bmf725 said:


> I am in the NW lower. I will be growing Afghan Kush ryder and Automatic AK47. I plan on using 2-3 gal pots and fox farm soil and nutes. germing the seeds on 420 and will put them outside in a cold frame after veging for 2 weeks inside. hopefully all goes well can I can harvest the end of june. I will also be growing some califonia hash plant and himalaya gold from greenhouse seeds. I havent made plans yet as to when i will be starting them but i am thinking begining of june.


Don't mean to bust your bubble but in no way are you going to have a harvest in June. you have to many hours of day light that time of the year. Your automatic might be near that but I bet it is later as well you won't see a harvest till Mid Sept./ Oct 1 on the other You are going by what the breeeder says on days to maturity but that is under 12/12 lighting.


----------



## jdarwin93 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i mean i would like to figure out if the seeds or female or not but i have no way to tell? i mean does anyone or am i just missing some infomation on my end?? and i know 50 plants is alot of work i alreadt got a water system all set up and just go out there every other day to make sure everything is going good. Alot of work but it will pay off when it is time to light one up. Pretty excited. Just about to start my seeds this week to what are your guys best ways to do it. I have read many. water heater and etc....i dont like the water heater idea any ideas that worked for you i would like to hear thanks !


----------



## Jarren (Mar 22, 2010)

jdarwin93 said:


> ya i mean i would like to figure out if the seeds or female or not but i have no way to tell? i mean does anyone or am i just missing some infomation on my end?? and i know 50 plants is alot of work i alreadt got a water system all set up and just go out there every other day to make sure everything is going good. Alot of work but it will pay off when it is time to light one up. Pretty excited. Just about to start my seeds this week to what are your guys best ways to do it. I have read many. water heater and etc....i dont like the water heater idea any ideas that worked for you i would like to hear thanks !


I see ya'll reppin' that's a goodthing....where my fellow hoosiers at?!!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 22, 2010)

soak seeds in PHed water 6.4 or there about for between 8 and 12 hours then fold up a couple paper towels soak them wet not dripping ,put your seeds in the paper towel fold A couple times put that on a plate put a nother plate maybe a little smaller over that will look like this () put that in a warm 75-85* F dark place and in 1-3 days you will have cracked seeds . When the tail is about 1/4" long trance plant w/ sprout up
Good Luck and Happy growing
Green Dave


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 22, 2010)

Jarren What part ?


----------



## feva (Mar 22, 2010)

yo what up just stoped in for mi. im growing indoors but figured i would wish u all the best in your grows . overgrow michigan! i do have a shit load of bagseeds been collecting and im gonna seed bomb all over the place so keep your eyes open might just find a random plant in the most craziest spot. lol big ups michigan grow em big


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2010)

Come on Michigan outdoor growers 
Dont let this thread diekiss-ass
Tell about your plans
My seeds have germed and am taking some clones today 
Hope Im not to early but couldnt wait any longer


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 27, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Come on Michigan outdoor growers
> Dont let this thread diekiss-ass
> Tell about your plans
> My seeds have germed and am taking some clones today
> Hope Im not to early but couldnt wait any longer


I share your impatients by brotha, I am itching to get this show on the road. I can't wait for May to get here to I can bring my babies to life. I have all my supplies and now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 28, 2010)

Farmers alminac says we are going to have a Hot Dry summer. Dont know if that is better then the rain last year at least I didnt have to water to much
Guess we take the cards dealed to us


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I just found this site which gives detailed reports of the soil in all Michigan Counties from the Dept. of Agriculture. Very informative. http://soils.usda.gov/survey/online_surveys/michigan/


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 29, 2010)

Suposta be around 70 degrees my way this Friday. I plan on going and checking out some spots I found on Google Earth to see how they look from the ground.
On a different note, what's up Michigan growers, we are letting this tread go to waste and along with it alot of valuable info we could be sharing with each other regarding growing in the state we share. This forum RIU and the internet are a blessing to growers! Let's utilize it!!!!


----------



## Justcallmedude (Mar 29, 2010)

My plans for 2010: Not get my plants ripped!

Last year I started my grow under an assorment of CFLs, which for early veagetative growth turned out to be a great idea! The ladies were a variety of BC seeds including but not limiting to: Purps, Ice, NL, NLxHaze and BC Mango( my personal favorite strain out there.) 
i would personaly agree with that dude who was telling ya'll not to plant outside until after June. This is wise, as plants I have started as early as May without sexing(I never sex indoors) have an extremley higher percentage of Males:Females as opposed to this last year; where I didn't transplant outdoors until July 3rd and my ratio was 3:15

So this year my plans are the same, veg under my trusty CFLs, which have been waiting ever so eagarly to veg me some BC bud. Start date for Veg is "whenever I get around to it" lol, followed by 2ft/2ft holes filled with a personal mix of all organic soil, two twisted ankles from the miles of hiking all that shit out there and a watering scheduel of "I hope it rains because my shocks are bad!" K.I.S(Keep it stokee) ~~~ the dude


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2010)

i grow indoors but im in michigan too so i had to post somethin in here... good luck everyone.

hey feva, i hope you bomb a spot near me lol


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey mich. been vegging 8 inside since Feb 20th. going to be sexing them soon. back to veg until may then outside to boom and bloom. running under 200w cfl at the moment. doing it all organic, going into 2'x3' holes. high hopes for some big yields just doing bag seed though so we will see.


----------



## kalabamakilla (Mar 30, 2010)

You have to love Mi, not really sure of the best time to start my plants in Michigan so I will be starting some in May, June, then end of June. I have germinated indoors and will go with only indicas/sativa(80/20) high breeds, mostly indica due to our short summer I think i'll have better luck with them. Getting really excited to hike to butt fuck nowhere. I do have 100+ bag seeds I am germinating and going to plant in larger plots than my clones/known genitics, hopeing that I get lucky and 20 of the hundred survive, are female, and sensi.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 30, 2010)

try to get them outdoors between May 5th and June 20th. any earlier than that and the subsoil might be too cold and any later than that and you might run out of nice weather in the fall. it is supposed to get pretty warm here soon so you might be able to get the plants in earlier if the nights get warmer.


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 30, 2010)

Justcallmedude said:


> My plans for 2010: Not get my plants ripped!
> 
> Last year I started my grow under an assorment of CFLs, which for early veagetative growth turned out to be a great idea! The ladies were a variety of BC seeds including but not limiting to: Purps, Ice, NL, NLxHaze and BC Mango( my personal favorite strain out there.)
> i would personaly agree with that dude who was telling ya'll not to plant outside until after June. This is wise, as plants I have started as early as May without sexing(I never sex indoors) have an extremley higher percentage of Males:Females as opposed to this last year; where I didn't transplant outdoors until July 3rd and my ratio was 3:15
> ...


Hey Dude I have a couple questions, When you transplanted your plants outside in July how was the yield? What month did you start them under the cfl's, Did they have enough time to fully mature and what month did you harvest? The reason I want to get mine in the ground by June 1 is because I cant have them vegging indoors for long due to my current living araingement. Thanx man..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks to all the Mi growers for sharing your plans , I would really like to hear from some Michigan Vet growers 
You know the ones that have been doin it for years and year the ones the have wisdom of Michigan growing
and would like to share with us to keep the knowledge alive


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 31, 2010)

always keep an eye on the weather channel.


----------



## prizmatik420 (Apr 1, 2010)

i've never tried the outdoor route before but plan to this year. i got 1 seedling started right now. been popped for a week and a half. my living situation isnt ideal for growing so i have it under 1 bigger sized CFL and plan to put it outside during the warm days for now( it's going to be in the 70's this week!!). then when the threat of cold has dropped move it to an outside location.

i guess this years just going to be experimental for me. i wish all yall good luck on your grows this year tho!


----------



## Justcallmedude (Apr 2, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> Hey Dude I have a couple questions, When you transplanted your plants outside in July how was the yield? What month did you start them under the cfl's, Did they have enough time to fully mature and what month did you harvest? The reason I want to get mine in the ground by June 1 is because I cant have them vegging indoors for long due to my current living araingement. Thanx man..


 
Last year I started vegging right after 4/20. This proved to be more than enough time for them to mature into hardy plants under the system of CFLs i ahd in place. I would recommend to MI growers to veg their plants as long as they can indoors because we can maintain the ideal conditions indoors better then we can outdoors (especially with MI conditions.) After the 3 months veg I had 1-2ft plants with tight internode growth, wich IMO is *key* when trying to get the best yeilds. Unfortuently last year my plants only made it until early Sept before they were found and ripped along with many dollars in supplies.  They were maturing nicely and were showing signs of sex. I have harvested as little as 14grms a plant before and over a half elbow a plant. With the right Genes, soil and enough sunlight I could get close to an lb a plant this year! Grow indica man, or auto for best results, as I have never even came close to finsihing a sativa or a 10week hybrid. ~~~ K.I.S The dude


----------



## Getcrunk (Apr 2, 2010)

wut up guys im from mich also and plan on growing 10 plants in 30 gallon camo grow bags. im wondering if purple power would work out well in michigan or should i stick to a pure indica.


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I went out yesterday to scope out a spot I found on Google Earth. I treked my ass off through brush, swampy muck and thick trees. I was about a half hours walk from any signs of civilization. So I think to myself "yeah, this will work" Just then I turn and see a fucking treehouse!!!! The thing is though, this treehouse does not look like it has been visited for at least 10 or 15 years. There were some really old pop cans lying around that were pretty faded and old looking. The treehouse itself is basically falling apart. My thinking is that maby this treehouse belonged to some kids long ago who have now grown up and will never be back again. The spot is otherwise perfect except for this mysterious Blair Witch fucking treehouse in the middle of nowhere! What do you guys think?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2010)

well if it looks like nobody has been there for a long time, go for it.


----------



## hockeyallstar190 (Apr 4, 2010)

yo new to the site and from the murdermitten as well much love to you all.... i am a rookie green thumb having only grew bud on 3 other occasions, am looking fowards to gaining hopefuly some knowldge for you guys on here on how to grow outdoors and about the plant in general. This year i am growing a crop of 10 in a remote most saturated or moist soild surronding my dig site in hope to really avoid watering them often. The holes are going to be 2ftx2ft lined with a plastic leaving the bottom open, i am going to throw fish in the bottoms of the holes and allow decompistion with the promix soil i put in before transplant.. they have been or will be growing from April 1st till Jue 1st (planting day June 1st) in small plastic cups/ clay pots. like i said i am new to this never really yielding anything from my grows so any advice is GOOD advice. the ground surrounding my holes are generally moist if not saturated with water on the ground ensuring me not having to water all the time? if anyone has any idea on how to make my plan help yield more bud, or perfect my method plz help me. as well as maybe something i could put on them that may protect it from the insects/bugs..... also when can u tell when they are females>? i thank you for listening MICHIGAN go WINGSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TANKS FOR THE ADVICE AND OPINIONS GL TO ALL this year


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 5, 2010)

hockeyallstar190 said:


> yo new to the site and from the murdermitten as well much love to you all.... i am a rookie green thumb having only grew bud on 3 other occasions, am looking fowards to gaining hopefuly some knowldge for you guys on here on how to grow outdoors and about the plant in general. This year i am growing a crop of 10 in a remote most saturated or moist soild surronding my dig site in hope to really avoid watering them often. The holes are going to be 2ftx2ft lined with a plastic leaving the bottom open, i am going to throw fish in the bottoms of the holes and allow decompistion with the promix soil i put in before transplant.. they have been or will be growing from April 1st till Jue 1st (planting day June 1st) in small plastic cups/ clay pots. like i said i am new to this never really yielding anything from my grows so any advice is GOOD advice. the ground surrounding my holes are generally moist if not saturated with water on the ground ensuring me not having to water all the time? if anyone has any idea on how to make my plan help yield more bud, or perfect my method plz help me. as well as maybe something i could put on them that may protect it from the insects/bugs..... also when can u tell when they are females>? i thank you for listening MICHIGAN go WINGSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TANKS FOR THE ADVICE AND OPINIONS GL TO ALL this year


Your plan sounds pretty solid. This will be my first outdoor grow this year and I can't wait!!! For the past year I have been doing nothing but studying studying studying to gain the knowledge to make this harvest a success. From the sounds of it you shouldent have to water very often if the surrounding soil is/stays pretty moist. The fact that you are putting plastic bags in there with no bottoms will keep your promix from getting too soggy. As for the bugs you can prevent them and mold with neem oil. I have used it on regular garden plants and it works great. I have read in many of these forums that it also works well for marijuana. To keep deer away there are several methods from peeing around your plot to dropping mothballs and pieces of bar soap in the vicinity. Here is a link that will take you to the Marijuana Growers Bible, it is filled with all sorts of useful information. http://www.marijuana.com/bible/ Best wishes on your grow bro, keep us updated


----------



## blazincajuns420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Farmers alminac says we are going to have a Hot Dry summer. Dont know if that is better then the rain last year at least I didnt have to water to much
> Guess we take the cards dealed to
> us


hell yea. they were right on for us here in PA last year so i hope that they are right this year. would rather have a hot dry year and have to haul water to my girls than have a wet ass year and have to try to prevent them from gettin too much water and then in the end dealin with bud rot.


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2010)

i have indoor plants going and their getting too big so im putting 3 outside, if they die it no biggie cuz my other option is toss them. whats the probability? what would be the risks involved with putting them outdoors now? shit its like 75 degrees now. is my only problem going to be the rain we should be getting through the next month?


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 5, 2010)

The rain or the possibility of another frost.


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2010)

ok so the risk is worth it for sure, any suggestions or tips for looking on google earth and scoping a spot?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 5, 2010)

if you plant them outside now, there is a decent chance they will die from the cold. soil temps are still pretty low. plus we havent got our annual spring flood yet...but you can take care of that buy diggin a few small ditches if it gets too wet. i would say go for it if you're just gona toss em anyway...but i would wait as long as possible..

we use google earth alot for scoping out fields that we farm and shit so i would say it would work out alright. good luck.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 6, 2010)

and to think i was the only one that uses google earth for that


----------



## hugerz (Apr 6, 2010)

I am going to be planting for the first time. I was impatient and wanted to test it out and learn a little about any mistake so I planted two. A week ago today, they r 3 inchs tall right now. gonna wait to plant the rest. all r from bagseed. It will be interesting. 

I am planting one on an island that has no boat access, diggin a big ass hole and planting it. Dont know what kind of fertilizers to use. Hope theyre females.


----------



## prizmatik420 (Apr 6, 2010)

hugerz said:


> I am going to be planting for the first time. I was impatient and wanted to test it out and learn a little about any mistake so I planted two. A week ago today, they r 3 inchs tall right now. gonna wait to plant the rest. all r from bagseed. It will be interesting.
> 
> I am planting one on an island that has no boat access, diggin a big ass hole and planting it. Dont know what kind of fertilizers to use. Hope theyre females.


just curious. how does one get to an island with no boat access?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> i have indoor plants going and their getting too big so im putting 3 outside, if they die it no biggie cuz my other option is toss them. whats the probability? what would be the risks involved with putting them outdoors now? shit its like 75 degrees now. is my only problem going to be the rain we should be getting through the next month?


 dont know your location but in se lower it will be 37 f on friday morning. wait another week.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 6, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> dont know your location but in se lower it will be 37 f on friday morning. wait another week.


same in my area, sposed to get real cold for a few days. i would wait rzza.

anyone else get hit by this rain storm today? we just got almost an inch of rain in less than an hour....the rain has slowed to a sprinkle now but its showin no sign of stopping anytime soon. this blows.... although i am catchin some good water for my babies 




prizmatik420 said:


> just curious. how does one get to an island with no boat access?


thats a good question


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2010)

Wait when you use rain water, do you ph it and add nutes?


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2010)

hugerz said:


> I am going to be planting for the first time. I was impatient and wanted to test it out and learn a little about any mistake so I planted two. A week ago today, they r 3 inchs tall right now. gonna wait to plant the rest. all r from bagseed. It will be interesting.
> 
> I am planting one on an island that has no boat access, diggin a big ass hole and planting it. Dont know what kind of fertilizers to use. Hope theyre females.


 IVE NEVER HEARD OF AN ISLAND WITHOUT BOAT ACCESS. IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE LOL? ALSO HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA GET TO IT?


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> dont know your location but in se lower it will be 37 f on friday morning. Wait another week.


 
farmington hills or bloomfield hills?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> Wait when you use rain water, do you ph it and add nutes?


ive never used rain water before, dont know why i havent. im gona use melted snow next winter too.
but yeah im gona ph it and add some nutes, i hope they like it


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> IVE NEVER HEARD OF AN ISLAND WITHOUT BOAT ACCESS. IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE LOL? ALSO HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA GET TO IT?


he could swim to the island with his plants floating in a cooler...thats what i would do.

wait...do you mean the island doesnt have boat access or the lake doesnt have boat access?


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 6, 2010)

It rained a little my way today but nothing hella. It's suposto rain for the next 4 days though. It's all good I guess, the native vegetation and foliage will start to green up around my gg spot and I can see better what im dealing with as far as plant concealment and camouflage.


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2010)

you use the same spot each year?


----------



## hockeyallstar190 (Apr 6, 2010)

yea for sure like i said know the greenest gardner of them all but im tyring haha..... anyone else that reads this post and thinks my plan is not good let me know how i can fix it....... main thing is my watering... i cant visit the spot that often if ever so by me planting them near or by ponds/swamps/lakes with the soil as really moist in some spot. will it be enough to keep my plants going all year if i grow them good before i plant them? and then when they go into the ground they will be in very good soil which says it feeds up to 6 months..... so hopefully with all that , the wet dirt surrounding my holes, the health of my plants before i plant them, and the soil i am using...... if anyone wants to put your two sense in let me know greatly appreciated... thanks to whoever replied to me again good luck all will keep posted


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> you use the same spot each year?


This is going to be my first guerrilla grow so I haven't used any spot before. I've done the indoor thing a few times but I felt it was time to connect with nature


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 6, 2010)

hockeyallstar190 said:


> yea for sure like i said know the greenest gardner of them all but im tyring haha..... anyone else that reads this post and thinks my plan is not good let me know how i can fix it....... main thing is my watering... i cant visit the spot that often if ever so by me planting them near or by ponds/swamps/lakes with the soil as really moist in some spot. will it be enough to keep my plants going all year if i grow them good before i plant them? and then when they go into the ground they will be in very good soil which says it feeds up to 6 months..... so hopefully with all that , the wet dirt surrounding my holes, the health of my plants before i plant them, and the soil i am using...... if anyone wants to put your two sense in let me know greatly appreciated... thanks to whoever replied to me again good luck all will keep posted


Even with the soil saying it will feed for up to six months you should still go out and give them some blooming nutes around mid summer. Indonesian bat guano tea would be good.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> Even with the soil saying it will feed for up to six months you should still go out and give them some blooming nutes around mid summer. Indonesian bat guano tea would be good.


 for sure, gotta hit em at least one time with some bloom and a good watering when you think they should be ready to start flowering.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 6, 2010)

No no. i mean, yes the island have boat access lmao. i have to carry a pattle boat and a fucking cooler. pull to the island. Ill wait a while. And yeah it rained a shit ton lmao. All around here yesterday. AHH im stoned. But im so excited for that shit in 6 months. Soil is gonna be a bitch to bring out. 
Any major tips or horror stories lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2010)

lol ok hungerz, it all makes sense now. good luck with the trip.

its raining like a motherfucker here again today...looks like our spring flood has started...


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 7, 2010)

As far as soil I tried MG moisture control last year (even after reading not too) Dont use it all my buds were fluffy and I killed my Blueberry when I added some nutes
I put out FFOF this year dug 13 holes about the size of a 5 gal bucket and filled them with my soil
Hey Pothead I may have asked before but what part are you from? Im south west lower corner


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> As far as soil I tried MG moisture control last year (even after reading not too) Dont use it all my buds were fluffy and I killed my Blueberry when I added some nutes
> I put out FFOF this year dug 13 holes about the size of a 5 gal bucket and filled them with my soil
> Hey Pothead I may have asked before but what part are you from? Im south west lower corner


I'm in the north east lower peninsula. 
I hear ya on that Miracle Grow soil, I have not hard one good comment about that shit anywhere.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 7, 2010)

im trying the miracle grow organic soil with a few little additions to it. 

i would love to order some big bud and white widow but im worried about ordering and shipping it.
idk how well the bag seed will be. got it from some good regs


----------



## Justcallmedude (Apr 8, 2010)

hugerz said:


> im trying the miracle grow organic soil with a few little additions to it.
> 
> i would love to order some big bud and white widow but im worried about ordering and shipping it.
> idk how well the bag seed will be. got it from some good regs


You sould really stay away from the MG dude, you could make your own mix for probably a dollar more a bag. Just get some black soil($2 a bag,) perlite, lime, manure and some small amounts of blood and bone meal; this will more then suffice until flowering comes; then the fun begins!~~~ dude


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 8, 2010)

hugerz said:


> im trying the miracle grow organic soil with a few little additions to it.
> 
> i would love to order some big bud and white widow but im worried about ordering and shipping it.
> idk how well the bag seed will be. got it from some good regs


The bag seeds will prly work fine but if you are worried about ordering some online, don't be. It's easy and when the mail man brings them you will swear his name is Santa and it's Christmas! Just go to http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
I have ordered from them 4 times and always received them. You can even order single seeds if you want.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 8, 2010)

Im glad i didnt listen to myself last week when the temps were in the 70's. Because this morning when i woke up there was 2 inches of snow on the ground and its still falling now. Im planting my stuff outdoors the end of april. how hard is it to sex plants and put them back in Veg? Ive got a ton of plants started and i would really like to reduce the number of plants. (chop the males)


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 8, 2010)

Figured I would bring some music to the party [youtube]mYQHqLuWuig[/youtube]


----------



## hugerz (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok i will rethink my soil. Need a ph tester too. I have two plants outside for the hell of it. They look good even thought its rainy and 40s. not growing much but still alive ahaha.

I want a high yielding plant. Good outdoors in mich, somewhat early crop. Who knows, I have been looking at a shit ton of strains


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 9, 2010)

hope nobody has plants outside, if it got as cold where you are as it did here last night (31°F) they will surely be dead soon....not too mention they may have an inch of snow on them...its just starting to snow a little bit here but i heard other parts of the state got almost an inch. my thermometer says its 33°F here now. the extended forecast looks like its sposed to warm up next week and then say warm...so i would wait another week or 10 days.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 9, 2010)

hugerz said:


> Ok i will rethink my soil. Need a ph tester too. I have two plants outside for the hell of it. They look good even thought its rainy and 40s. not growing much but still alive ahaha.
> 
> I want a high yielding plant. Good outdoors in mich, somewhat early crop. Who knows, I have been looking at a shit ton of strains


lol i hope they survive, sounds like its warmer in your area than it is here.

do you just have some bag seed outside or is it a breeder's strain?


----------



## hugerz (Apr 9, 2010)

bagseed outside. no its cold as shit here. If it dies it dies. I have 50 seeds to replace it.

i dont know what seeds to buy, g13's blue venom? green house seeds super lemon haze?? Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47?? Wouldnt mind a sativa or sativa hybrid


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 9, 2010)

Look at DR Greenthumb
I went with the Iranian G13 short season look top notch to me we will see


----------



## hugerz (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks good, I am ordering from attitude. 
Very soon. I drove around for an hour tryin to find a few more locations.
Damn its hard lol


----------



## hugerz (Apr 10, 2010)

I know there are more michigan growers out there haha, people post your planes


----------



## deprave (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys, I do have some guys outside already planted april 1st, been raining a lot of the time they been out so far and on one night got down to 31F and snowed but the snow didnt stick...most days they have been out it was in the 70's or 80's and sunny..they are mexican schwag and they are doing awesome so far, still look very healthy so maybe I am gunna get lucky hehe

they are in only 3 inch deep of mircale grow moisture control on very good topsoil btw


----------



## delstele (Apr 11, 2010)

Way too early to be putting plants outside in Mich, the light cycle is still around 12\12 your plants will be triggered into flowering and be set back at least a month trust me wait a few more weeks.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 11, 2010)

I had two outside. One got dug up by something. I even stuck sticks in the ground all the way around it. Second time that has happened in the same place. It would help if i knew what i was fighting. I have another one thats been out since the first. it has the starter leaves and two more that are an inch and a half long each. It is in one of thoose little soft cardboard..... pot just sitting in a whole. Didnt backfill around it or anything so I could move it. Looks ok. I only got flurries here. Nothing stuck at all.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 11, 2010)

Animals will dig up new soil .I dig holes and fill with FFOF and let it sit out there for a few weeks before planting (Let the bastards dig for nothing)
Then when they are done looking and realize there is nothing to find you can plant .
Good luck everyone Be SAFE and Happy Growing (Happier Harvesting)
Green Dave


----------



## hugerz (Apr 11, 2010)

It pissed me off. second time in a row. I will have to put up a mesh fence. wtf lol. 
Im ordering the lemon haze tmrw and some autos after i decide how attitude does.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2010)

Never had any problems with Attitude always got my beans Dr GreenThumb a little pricey but from what I have read good genetics and great for outdoors in Northern area


----------



## Justcallmedude (Apr 12, 2010)

hugerz said:


> I had two outside. One got dug up by something. I even stuck sticks in the ground all the way around it. Second time that has happened in the same place. It would help if i knew what i was fighting. I have another one thats been out since the first. it has the starter leaves and two more that are an inch and a half long each. It is in one of thoose little soft cardboard..... pot just sitting in a whole. Didnt backfill around it or anything so I could move it. Looks ok. I only got flurries here. Nothing stuck at all.


It's rodents or deer your trying to fend off hear bro.. Go to Lowes or home depot and buy some chicken wire and cover them babies before the wabbits get em! lol~~~ dude


----------



## hockeyallstar190 (Apr 12, 2010)

Justcallmedude said:


> It's rodents or deer your trying to fend off hear bro.. Go to Lowes or home depot and buy some chicken wire and cover them babies before the wabbits get em! lol~~~ dude




do you think that moth balls would work for all the peast and rodents like the deer and the rabbit maybe even the racoon? any thought on insect repelents/ largers animals repelnent let me know thank you very much........


----------



## hockeyallstar190 (Apr 12, 2010)

Justcallmedude said:


> It's rodents or deer your trying to fend off hear bro.. Go to Lowes or home depot and buy some chicken wire and cover them babies before the wabbits get em! lol~~~ dude




do you think that moth balls would work for all the peast and rodents like the deer and the rabbit maybe even the racoon? any thought on insect repellents/ larger animals repellents let me know thank you very much........


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2010)

ive had pests/rodents in my vegetable gardens for years and years...you can never really keep them ALL out unless you use chicken wire like someone said buts thats just not practical. the things i have found work best, and i do it every year for my garden and i havent had any major problems in awhile...plant marigolds!!! rabbits and other small animals HATE marigolds so they will stay clear of them, it works sooooo well. i dont know if the moth balls do anything but i use them as a precaution and the best thing for deer is pissing around the area...get your smells everywhere. i havent tried it but ive heard of people buying bear piss and spreading it around.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah im gonna go rambo on there ass. Set up some trip wire spikes or something lmao. Those little fuckers. Funny thing is 20 feet away I have one in a jiffy pot that didnt get touched. But the one surrounded in sharpened sticks and planted. That one got dug up.... ?? lol.
The one is looking good. Planted three more from bag seed around a swamp yesterday. Bad thing is there are bike jumps on the other side of the jump. Hope this shit doesnt get stinky lol.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 12, 2010)

haha thanks justcallmedude


----------



## prizmatik420 (Apr 12, 2010)

NeL's guerilla grow 2010 - Marijuana Growing

i was reading this grow the other day. This dude uses motballs.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 13, 2010)

anybody? rep


----------



## hugerz (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey if you could help me it would be great. I want to order from attitude but I want to ship to a house thats for sale. Do I have to sign for the package or just have it left at the back door???? plz help. attitude is a pain in the ass to try and get info from.


----------



## liltree1 (Apr 14, 2010)

THis is my 3rd grow, first time outdoors, i live 15 mins from detroit in the burbs, i have a home made bubbleponics system to start my seedlings. as they sprout i take em outside. i have 5 goin at my bois grandmas, and 4 in my backyard where i have some woods, right now not all the trees around my plot have their leaves yet so im afraid that this summer my plants wont get alot of light. but hey ganja is a weed i figure it will find a way to make it. today i had the guy that lives behind my house peeping me out as i was clearin another low key plot. so far so good. I hope to harvest atleast 10 lbs, i have many locations for small plots all over my city because theres alot of small woods. i plan to plant atleast 50, take some clones for the indoor persos. Im only 18 but i been tryna grow since i was 14 so i been sayin my earth prayer. Good luck everybody. i cant afford bomb seeds, so i got tons of bagseed, hopefully i get some pretty bomb bud.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 14, 2010)

Liltree
Not to bust your bubble but dont get your hopes up
50 plants you MAY end up with 25-30 female and will probly loose 5-10 to nature so say you get 15 female that make it
if lucky you will get 1/4 lb off one so that works out to about 3 3/4 lbs but smoke is smoke and its yours
When planting in the woods you might not get 3/4 per plant but you dont have any if you dont try
Good luck be Safe
Green Dave
OH YA Then you have the rippers that may find your stuff and take it


----------



## hugerz (Apr 14, 2010)

please can anyone answer my puestion^^^^


----------



## delstele (Apr 14, 2010)

hugerz said:


> Hey if you could help me it would be great. I want to order from attitude but I want to ship to a house thats for sale. Do I have to sign for the package or just have it left at the back door???? plz help. attitude is a pain in the ass to try and get info from.


No you don't have to sign for your gear, But I would not have the bean's shipped to a house that's for sale. Why don't you want to have them shipped to your house? Lemme guess- you live at home with your parents...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2010)

hugerz said:


> Hey if you could help me it would be great. I want to order from attitude but I want to ship to a house thats for sale. Do I have to sign for the package or just have it left at the back door???? plz help. attitude is a pain in the ass to try and get info from.


well im assuming this house that is for sale is vacant? if thats so, DONT MAIL THEM THERE! the mailman will get suspicious that he is bringing mail to a home with nobody there. mail them to your house or a friends house.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 14, 2010)

as a new medical user i too will be carrying an assortment of seeds with me always to sow to the wind-
johnny potseed?

if you bury fish in the bottom of a hole and bury it i don't care what you use -
short of a fence the coons and such will be into it at once!

depending on the strain planting after june 21 will have advantages
i have NEVER been able to successfully flower a skunk in mid michigan outdoors

i have a round crank pump (looks like an old fire engine siren) with about 200 feet of garden hose that i use to water (ALWAYS pick a spot near a water source, say within an eighth of a mile), if the hose isn't long enough for a spot i'll stash a couple camo'd hidden buckets at the location for humping

sub'd


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 14, 2010)

Have the seeds sent to your house, or at the very least if you are totally against that then get a P.O. box. If a house is vacant chances are that the former tenants filled out a change of address form with the post office and any mail that comes there now will probably be forwarded to the former tenants new address. Just send them to your house and you'll be fine. If people you are living with are the nosy type just tell them in advance that you ordered a T-shirt from the UK and when it comes thats all they will think it is. Just dont open it in frount of them. Good luck...


----------



## hugerz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks. I am worried about a letter coming to the house and someone else getting to it before i do. That would suck. I will have my own place in the fall. Do I have to sign for the package?????


----------



## liltree1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Liltree
> Not to bust your bubble but dont get your hopes up
> 50 plants you MAY end up with 25-30 female and will probly loose 5-10 to nature so say you get 15 female that make it
> if lucky you will get 1/4 lb off one so that works out to about 3 3/4 lbs but smoke is smoke and its yours
> ...


yeah thats the truth of the matter. 3 3/4 pounds is a great ammount, that i would be more than happy with. as long as i have something to harvest and make some good clones with. But that ammount would forsure last me through the winter, also im starting a grow in Las Vegas for my aunt who has lupas in august so i should be ok. thanks alot and i will keep u updated


----------



## litljohn (Apr 14, 2010)

i live in southern michigan and want to put my small mother plant out side.do you think that it will make it.the temps arent getting below 40 and the day is 70-80,i would wait but it got spider mites and i dont want them to spread to the flower room right next to it,i figure let mother nature take its course and see what happens.


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 14, 2010)

hugerz said:


> Thanks. I am worried about a letter coming to the house and someone else getting to it before i do. That would suck. I will have my own place in the fall. Do I have to sign for the package?????


If you order from Attitude you wont have to sign for it. They will give you a tracking number once your order has been processed that you can use to track your order's location on Royal Mail's website (United Kingdom) and the same number will work on USPS's website here in the US. Just keep track of where it is and make sure you are home when it's scheduled to arrive.


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi michiganders, I see that many of you are ready to get them seeds in the ground"that's good'". I hope alot of ya pull through this year with massive sweat buds. Even if I don't get to smoke your stash I believe that homegrown is much more healthier for you to smoke, than that brown shit that we michiganders call "mexican shwag". So good luck!

I have grown here in mid west michigan for many years and I of course have my "2cents". First and foremost I have lost more plants due to deer and racoon then I have from all the others reasons for them not to make it "combined"... A solution dig your holes 2 weeks prior to planting while your there work your area "fill in holes with good dirt/remove objects for maximum sunlight". When you go back to your holes make sure you have a animal repellant. I use a homemade recipe that is online with garlic,eggs,milk,and dishsoap. Do not use on your plant put it 10 feet away
Second is, Where I live it is very sandy "toxic". Buy a bag of dirt from the store, make your own, I go to the muck fields grab some dirt buy some dirt and mix it up. I have had good luck with some cornfields and I have had good luck with the right soil in the woods but I tell ya the truth if I go out to a good spot and add 3 handfulls of vermiculite I double the plants size!
Third and last Michigan has alot I mean alot of Hunters! Most of them think they are gods gift to the world and they will take your plants. There are alot of rippers too. There are also alot of tiny airplanes. Do not put all your eggs in one basket.

my little greenhouses are full, I see it is going to get cold again at night for a few days. Sprout em boys and put em in a window!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes HIC 
If the Michigan growers that have plants out watch the weather and cover at night when we have these last few cold snaps should increase your rate of harvest
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## hic (Apr 15, 2010)

Right now you could keep your plants outside in a homemade greenhouse and they will most likely make it... But all it takes is 2  really cold nights to stunt your plants growth for a week or so.. My first grow I was 15, I had an old drawer and I had a piece of plastic that came from, buying a pillow. And I had 20 bagseed sprouts rockin and rollin April 1st. They made it and they looked good middle of May


----------



## hugerz (Apr 15, 2010)

Live at home. Tired of gettin fucked by corporate america, multi billion a year company making min wage, getting a third job monday. found out today im taking a piss test for it tmrw. was sparkin a j when he called adn told me... i put that out preetty fast .
so im gonna sell my shit to buy a house


----------



## hugerz (Apr 15, 2010)

i have one alive thats leaves are almost 2 inches long each, has 2 leaves. planted on the first in soil. i just got a chubby thinking about it lol


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 16, 2010)

BUMP Bump Keep the thread alive dont bury it
Thanks all Michiganders


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2010)

Found some morel mushrooms today. you can use that excuse if you get busted around your plot.


----------



## feva (Apr 17, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


>


 funny stuf lol planes lol lol


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 17, 2010)

Went out looking for mushrooms but we havent had enough rain when it does rain they should be poping
G


----------



## hic (Apr 17, 2010)

Yea I have only found the real tiny morels out in the yard. We do need a rain and we could use a few more of those 50degree nights! For the morels and for the seedlings.


----------



## adam5557 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys im a newbie grower, i got 50 blueberry seeds i am going to plant outdoors. It is going to be on a farm and im hoping the farmer that farms our land will be growing corn, so i can put some plants in between the corn rows. Also we have two swamp areas, is it a good idea to plant them around swamps as the soil will be moist.any tips or info would be appreciated as this is my 1st season.Also any tips on good areas to plant so i wont get caught and do u guys ususally put a lil fence around ur plants to prevent animals form eating them.Thanks


----------



## adam5557 (Apr 17, 2010)

also my buddy told me to use organic soil. and to sprout them in wet paper towels,then plastic cups, then 1 gal bag,then 3 gal,then 5 gal.what ur opinion? that seems like alot of work, could i just go from putting them in a cup with soil and thm planting them in the dirt?also do u put down organice soil where u grow?thanks


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 17, 2010)

There is a post in outdoor growing titled (Good soil in a burlap bag)
He tells how to grow in a burlap sack floating on logs in the swamp
sounds good I may try 1 or 2 this year


----------



## hic (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Adam my rule of thumb is organics inside, chemical ferts outside. The reason for that being is the smell some organic ferts and or soil mixture can a will bring in the racoons,skunks,etc. Although many many people use organic materials through the grow season, which is ideal and have no issues with there plants coming up mysteriously missing.

Planting in a swamp can be real tuff, and can be very devastating if planting directly in the ground.. Can be done though, you must be prepared for some tough digging and haulin soil, be very generous with vermiculite or perlite.. If I dig down 2 feet around the dry part of our swamp water comes up , Not trying to discourage it, just let it be known that for a good crop in a swamp it's work. 5 gallon buckets would be ideal just your plants will not get as big as they could! which in terms means it is not a mature as it could have been, which can lead to a little later harvest, Now if you had 50 blueberry clones I would really consider 5 gallon buckets.

And a tip .. Pot plant roots love airy soil


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is the link https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/8782-good-soil-burlap-sac.html?highlight=burlap
Hope this helps


----------



## Indica420 (Apr 17, 2010)

this is how i start them i go buy jiffy peat pellets, they seem to have a good gemination rate. i start them about the third week of april, grow under a 4 tube floresent light 24/7 2in above plant . soil is THE PERFECT MIX can purchase at walmart. after all plants have sprouted lighting goes to 16on/2off/2on/4off (this helps produce more female when u sex them) grow for 4 weeks then time to sex them. cut lighting 12/12 for a week or 2 by then most plants will tell u what they are, bump lighting back up until ready to plant dig your holes the size of a 5gallon buckett ive done this for 4 yrs and get a 70% female and a 1/2 lb off each plant but that is a nother day. i hate typing


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 17, 2010)

That unique lighting cycle really produces more females?


----------



## Shabang (Apr 17, 2010)

2010 Grow

Im in the SE lower and this will be my 3rd outdoor grow. Here's what ive done so far.

I don't have the money to buy good seeds so I always use bag seed from the best sac ive got in the previous year.
Started 4 plants indoors using the paper towel method on march 15th and put them under some new led's i'm trying this year. I let the plants get 6 nodes high and used uncle ben's topping technique https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html to get 4 main colas and cloned the tops.( I did this one week ago) I also started ten more seeds on april 5th. A long time friend of mine gave me 2 clones of female northern lights which i am stoked about. Currently i have 20 plants under my led's which is all i have room for in my grow room. I plan on moving all my plants outdoors around the second or third week of may since the weather is about 2 weeks ahead of schedule this year. I will be diggin my hole's big and fillin with foxfarm soil and using foxfarm nutes grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom.

Updates to come and happy early 420 to everyone. Glad to see all the good michigan growers out there and good luck to all of you. Be careful out there and do what ya do best. 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

shabang welcome to the gang. you gonna be takin pics?


----------



## Shabang (Apr 17, 2010)

rzza said:


> shabang welcome to the gang. you gonna be takin pics?


I will def take pic's to share with everyone once everything get underway.


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

sweet man if you dont post them here then at least post a link here so i find em.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 18, 2010)

Good Luck RZZA 4/20 does seem to be comming early this year ,But be careful jumping to soon as we all know Michigan (If you dont like the weather just wait 5 min.it will change)
you dont want to lose your babies due to frost just to gain a few weeks
Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks dave i agree. this weekend sucked too man i hate getting teased my mother nature.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 18, 2010)

A little better today but I will wait until the last part of May (If I can control myself)
Really want to get these girls in the ground


----------



## Shabang (Apr 18, 2010)

I know this isn't what this thread is about but has anyone had any luck finding morels while scoping out planting sites?? i think the lack of rain and this cold weather is slowing them down but let me know if anyone has started finding any?


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

whats your interest with them?? you like to eat em?


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2010)

Well for some reason one of mandala's just shriveled up and died. That don't happen too often, It caught my eye yesterday with a bad looking leaf. Well I hope next weekend is warmer than this one was.


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hic said:


> Well for some reason one of mandala's just shriveled up and died. That don't happen too often, It caught my eye yesterday with a bad looking leaf. Well I hope next weekend is warmer than this one was.


What Mandala strain was it? I got some 8 Miles High i'm planning on growing this season.


----------



## apachechief (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright well me and five of my buddies are going to grow this year. Last year we tried but started to late in one area and the other area was male. But this year we already have 15 for sure plants and 15 potentially plants or just random weeds. Also we have more seeds to plant. so we are looking at ~30 plants. I will post pictures of our area and the plants for anyone who cares.

Edit: I live in South Central Michigan.


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 18, 2010)

apachechief said:


> Alright well me and five of my buddies are going to grow this year. Last year we tried but started to late in one area and the other area was male. But this year we already have 15 for sure plants and 15 potentially plants or just random weeds. Also we have more seeds to plant. so we are looking at ~30 plants. I will post pictures of our area and the plants for anyone who cares.
> 
> Edit: I live in South Central Michigan.


Wow, you got 5 other people in on this with you!? I hope for your sake they are all extremely loyal and all know how to keep they're mouths extremely shut.


----------



## apachechief (Apr 18, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> Wow, you got 5 other people in on this with you!? I hope for your sake they are all extremely loyal and all know how to keep they're mouths extremely shut.


I must just have better friends than you. It's a group effort from everyone. We are really just doing this to have free weed for a while and earn a little cash.


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 18, 2010)

apachechief said:


> I must just have better friends than you. It's a group effort from everyone. We are really just doing this to have free weed for a while and earn a little cash.


I was not knocking your friends bro and who knows who has better friends. All im saying is that the more people you bring into something like this the greater the chance that one of them may be the one weak link that wont be able to resist the urge to tell one of they're other friends what they are up to and then before you know it a domino effect may start from just that one friend telling another friend who tells another friend who then tells the 5-0. This is marijuana growing, not a community veggie garden. Not trying to sound like an ass but it's just my opinion. Best of luck to ya and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 18, 2010)

ah the domino effect...the killer of so many grows...its so sad.

but i know what he's saying, i have 3 friends that i trust enough for somethin like that.


----------



## delstele (Apr 19, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I was not knocking your friends bro and who knows who has better friends. All im saying is that the more people you bring into something like this the greater the chance that one of them may be the one weak link that wont be able to resist the urge to tell one of they're other friends what they are up to and then before you know it a domino effect may start from just that one friend telling another friend who tells another friend who then tells the 5-0. This is marijuana growing, not a community veggie garden. Not trying to sound like an ass but it's just my opinion. Best of luck to ya and let us know how it goes.





cmt1984 said:


> ah the domino effect...the killer of so many grows...its so sad.
> 
> but i know what he's saying, i have 3 friends that i trust enough for somethin like that.



Listen to these people tell know one trust know one KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT! It's the only way to have a successful grow plain and simple...


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah
Some free weed is one thing But when the money starts coming in friends can get (Funny)
Not saying your friends are like that but it happens (want to impress some whore to get some and the mouth starts running)Thinking with the wrong head
I only have a few friends that know I grow (But they have no Idea where or how much)
Good Luck
GD


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 19, 2010)

seriously...you guys dont even have at least one friend thats trustworthy enough to show your grow? thats just sad. my closest friends are like family. i agree in cases like these the more is NOT merrier but dam, a couple close friends wouldnt hurt.


----------



## hic (Apr 19, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> What Mandala strain was it? I got some 8 Miles High i'm planning on growing this season.


I got mandala 1 and hashberry, A mandala1 seed is the one that just up and died.


----------



## apachechief (Apr 19, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I was not knocking your friends bro and who knows who has better friends. All im saying is that the more people you bring into something like this the greater the chance that one of them may be the one weak link that wont be able to resist the urge to tell one of they're other friends what they are up to and then before you know it a domino effect may start from just that one friend telling another friend who tells another friend who then tells the 5-0. This is marijuana growing, not a community veggie garden. Not trying to sound like an ass but it's just my opinion. Best of luck to ya and let us know how it goes.


yeah man I know what your saying. I'll try to get some pictures up soon. Best of luck to you also.


----------



## Shabang (Apr 19, 2010)

rzza said:


> whats your interest with them?? you like to eat em?


I love to eat them. Have you ever tried them?


----------



## rzza (Apr 20, 2010)

no i dont eat any mushrooms that dont alter my conciesness. are they like the size of a basketball tho? i have found them before.


----------



## hic (Apr 20, 2010)

View attachment 889523Well this is what one of my baskets is looking like, hope you are all getting good sprouts on 420.


----------



## rzza (Apr 20, 2010)

hey hic. their all different ages. how are you doing this? outside?


----------



## hic (Apr 20, 2010)

View attachment 889775
View attachment 890525 
Here is another box, Yes, my plants are outside during the day. I bring em in if the temp is going to get any colder than 40 at night.


----------



## rzza (Apr 20, 2010)

That link didnt work.


----------



## delstele (Apr 21, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> seriously...you guys dont even have at least one friend thats trustworthy enough to show your grow? thats just sad. my closest friends are like family. i agree in cases like these the more is NOT merrier but dam, a couple close friends wouldnt hurt.


 It's not that I don't have friends that I trust it's a matter of personal freedom I'm glad you feel that way and have friends like that. Trust me the more people that know your growing give a higher percentage of you getting busted. Me I don't want to take that chance. Good luck to you bro..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2010)

apachechief said:


> Yeah essentially no one wanted us in their group so we formed our own haha. Mind you we are between 15-17 and one 20 year old kid. Also a lot of kids from our school try to grow each year and those kids run their mouths thinking their cool. Only one other kid knows where we are growing outside our circle and hes friends with one kid who grew last year and growing again this year. That kid tells everyone hes growing just for the attention and takes pictures to show everyone. Back to topic though we are going to try our best and best of luck to all of you.


speaking of blowing it by opening ones mouth.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> seriously...you guys dont even have at least one friend thats trustworthy enough to show your grow? thats just sad. my closest friends are like family. i agree in cases like these the more is NOT merrier but dam, a couple close friends wouldnt hurt.


Not saying we dont have friends I for one like to enjoy my harvest and dont want a "friend" to run his mouth down at the bar and then the cats out of the bag
I dont want help with my grow but will share after that way its all on me I know I dont talk but a few beers and a hot chick and the best of friends my talk thinking it wont hurt
It up to you GOOD LUCK


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2010)

I grow a couple every year with 2 relatives the rest I go solo. I think growing with 4 other dudes is just plain silly maybe if you were out doing a true gurilla grow,in no mans land.


----------



## delstele (Apr 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> speaking of blowing it by opening ones mouth.


Yup loose lips sink ships!


----------



## hic (Apr 23, 2010)

I wanna know how my fellow michigan growers are coming along?


----------



## Pothead32 (Apr 23, 2010)

hic said:


> I wanna know how my fellow michigan growers are coming along?


 Patiently waiting for May. I can't start my seeds until then due to not being able to keep them hiding out indoors very long where im currently living. I got all my supplies, just waiting.......sigh.......


----------



## deprave (Apr 23, 2010)

I got some outside for about 3 weeks now, they have survived a frost and some snow storms just fine, one of them was eaten by an animal thou


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Got 17 ready to go 
Waiting for the weather to make up its mind nice or cold night temps where I grow are still dipping into the 20s
Really wanting to put them out hole are dug think I will try a few in the burlap sac method
Do you guy think blue berry x skunk will finish in Michigan ?


----------



## hic (Apr 23, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Got 17 ready to go
> Waiting for the weather to make up its mind nice or cold night temps where I grow are still dipping into the 20s
> Really wanting to put them out hole are dug think I will try a few in the burlap sac method
> Do you guy think blue berry x skunk will finish in Michigan ?


Did you breed the skunk and the blueberry yourself?


----------



## Wisconsin (Apr 23, 2010)

This is going to be my first year growing im trying outdoors. I am going to use:
5 orange trainwreck: amazing shit!
7 mixed bag seed
hopefully 10 jumbo grizzly.
Gorilla growing with maybe some natural soil for some plants and mirical grow organic with perlite mixed in for others. im starting them all in jiffy pots and keeping them out in the open first 3 weeks and then putting them in my spot.

Im probably starting early to mid may for optimum weather.

Plz comment if i have anything i shuld change


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 24, 2010)

hic said:


> Did you breed the skunk and the blueberry yourself?


 No Flying Dutchman


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2010)

Well dave, I looked at it from attitudes site and it's got that skunk in it. I think you will be fine


hic said:


> Did you breed the skunk and the blueberry yourself?


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya
The plans just got bigger
now it looks like the following will be in my outdoor grow this year
9 Irainian G13- DR GreenThumb
4 Jillybean-TGA
4 Guerilla Gusto- Sensi Seed
2 LA Woman- DNA 
2 Lemon Skunk-DNA
5 Blueberry skunk- Flying Dutchman
I am going broke buying dirt wanting to use FFOF , Have 13 holes done going to try 5 of the Burlap sac method (like the sound of not digging holes
it a pain in the ass hiding the dirt from the hole


----------



## rzza (Apr 25, 2010)

are most of those fems? i know that its hard to battle animals bugs and weather but it would be even tuffer to dig all thoose holes and waste money on dirl for 50% male ratio. 

nice list of strains btw


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 25, 2010)

Fem seeds and clones


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2010)

View attachment 901136 today


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 26, 2010)

Hic
Nice plants thick stems what strain?


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2010)

The plant in the picture is a cross between some seeds I brought back from alaska and some green, A very unique plant many will turn the blackest purple you have ever seen.


Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Nice plants thick stems what strain?


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool
How is the budding and smoke?
Share some beans?


----------



## hugerz (Apr 27, 2010)

haha id love some of that.

i am growing bagseed- a ton
amneisia lemon haze- barney 5
60 day wonder-dna 6
ganja auto flower- flash 3 all the ones i bought are fems. getting shipped to my house as we speak.

I hope i get an ounce or more a plant on the autos and maybe 5 per haze seed ???? O i can pray for that


----------



## hic (Apr 27, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Cool
> How is the budding and smoke?
> Share some beans?


The buds off those plants are not the best, they taste decent "earthy" The buds need 3 baggies minimum to somewhat cover the scent, mild buzz! I have only grown out 3 seeds of it so far.
I am seriously thinking about either crossing it with trainwreck or sweet tooth, If the plants did not come out black purlple I would have just tossed the seeds, But it is definately stinky and it's got great color! I like the mom a heck of alot more than I like her daughters..


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice
with what do you think you will cross?
I think I would do sweet tooth or maybe do both and see what you like best


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanna cross that purple,with sweet tooth or trainwreck.


----------



## adam5557 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have 75 different seeds im planting in MI. I was gona start them in papertowel, and then go to fox farm soil in a cup. What is a good outdoor growing soil that isnt to expensive as im planting alot of seeeds. any advice appreciated.thanks guys


----------



## litljohn (Apr 29, 2010)

your best bet is to make your own soil with peat moss,perlite,worm castings and anything else you want to put in there.


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you guys seen the forcast for 7 days?....anyone planting this weekend? keep in mind we will still have a couple more frosts. IT'S ALMOST TIME BOYS AND GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 30, 2010)

the outdoor garden is made and the fencing goes up this weekend. Rain tomorrow and sunday will help, and by this time next week I will have my girls in buckets and ready for the raspberry bushes to start filling out and its off to the races.
Vanilla Kush-Cole Train-pineapple chunk and a few White widow clones are heading to the field.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 30, 2010)

Ya never know what the weather will bring
All you can do is hope that she will be nice to us and give us good weather and rain when we need it
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Green Dave (May 1, 2010)

Well People I think my girles will get a new home next weekend
The frost SHOULD be over still a little cool at night but running out of head room (That is a good thing I think)


----------



## hic (May 1, 2010)

Good to hear your runnin out of head room greendave! I must say it is nice to finally see those nights staying above 40. Next week I am going to dedicate alot of time diggin holes and preppin!


----------



## Pothead32 (May 1, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Well People I think my girles will get a new home next weekend
> The frost SHOULD be over still a little cool at night but running out of head room (That is a good thing I think)


 I think I may follow your lead Dave and get mine out before my planned June 1st target date. It just dosent seem right to let all this nice weather go to waste. "Overgrow Michigan!!!"


----------



## Pothead32 (May 1, 2010)

I noticed a helicopter flying overhead my town today and I was wondering, would they maby be out looking for people out in the middle of the woods planting? It is a nice warm sunny Saturday, the perfect day for it.


----------



## Green Dave (May 1, 2010)

I doubt it 
c


----------



## Pothead32 (May 2, 2010)

So, I trek all the way out to my spot this morning ready to dig and amend the soil. Not even two shovel fulls in it starts pouring down rain. I wait a little while under a tree for it to stop and no end seems to be in sight, so I leave and decide to come back another day. As soon as I get home it stops! Mother nature is not being very motherly to me


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 2, 2010)

best time to plant outside is when it rains so it covers your tracks. Mother nature is trying to help you not harm you, after all, you are planting a native plant in her soil really giving her back what she has had in the past.


----------



## Green Dave (May 4, 2010)

Cold snap comming this weekend I may wait 1 more week to put my girls out


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

ugh rain coming too


----------



## hic (May 6, 2010)

Hey boys I was wondering if anyone threw any babies out into the ground this weekend? Well the same ol issue has come up again, I have a week or 2 max to dig 25 holes. I got out this weekend and dug 4 holes and filled in with homemade soil mix. I will not dig a hole and place a plant in immediately " thats close to attempted murder with all the deer around" No I must dig at least 1 week prior 2 weeks preferd. I told myself 10 years ago to start diging in march to span it all out but "whatever". tomorrow I will post some pics I want you guys to post a couple as well "only michigander pics though"

wel the newbie tip for the week is????? Watch your soil!! Here in michigan the soil changes fast in some places. I can dig 3 feet and find 3 different types of soil most of which my plants will not like. Soil is no more important than the sun, The sun is no more important than the soil when it comes to having a respectible plant oh and then there is that water thing.. ALL 3 must work together. Watch your dirt!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2010)

mine are in with 1" of soil on top for a few weeks more. human hair keeps deer away.


----------



## hic (May 8, 2010)

Monday I will start planting!! Dug up 5 holes yesterday, getin it done.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 8, 2010)

I'm going out tommorow to dig the rest of mine. It's raining mixed with snow my way today. Ya gotta love our Michigan weather...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 8, 2010)

it will be fine, this just adds more moisture to the soil. Woods really smell like a nice fresh bag of Ocean Forest.


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2010)

Frosty out this morning in central Michigan bummer I was planning to put a few plant's out today. Look's like more for Monday morning as well, another week I guess..


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

its sooo annoying too.

i was really diggin that nice weather for a while.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 9, 2010)

Going out to dig the rest of my holes today while there is a break in the weather. Mountain bike-check, backpack loaded with gear-check, 6 pack of Bud Ice-check....Ready


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

nice one pothead! im jealous ....wait, why? i can do it too! 

ummm... ill be back in a few.

pothead take pics, SO WILL I


----------



## hic (May 9, 2010)

View attachment 926533View attachment 926516

I think I am going to plant a few this week! We have some rain instore this coming up week and 40's at night again.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

i wish someone told me not to wear my good shoes. LOL

fuck their trashed man.

i took pics but their not loading to my hotmail i dont know why yet.

hic looks good man, their healthy lookin.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2010)

Thanks rzza, I must say the sweet tooths are boomin now, The mandala's are also holdin there own. So far I am a bit dissapointed in the critical mass "lots of freaks". but other than that lets take a minute of silence for another fallin pair of shoes..............


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

heres the spot i found today.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

this was my reward for the hard days work.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 9, 2010)

Well I got most of my holes dug, I still got 8 to do. I had to quit early due to a Mothers Day dinner engagement but im going to go back and get those last 8 done within the next few days. I brought home a water sample from the creek I plan on using for water to test on a few house plants to make sure it's safe. Sorry rzza but I didn't take my camera with me out there, next time... Overgrow Michigan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Dave (May 11, 2010)

Hey Guys
Im back moved my son to collage over the last 6 days
Drove to AZ and back
Ass is tired think I will put the girles out next week will be keepin a eye on the weather
GOOD LUCK ALL
OH Yea Pothead dont wear your good shoes in the woods


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

hey green. thats a hell of a drive. i once drove a uhaul to az (trippin on shrooms) and a year later i rode the greyhound back to MI. im hoping you had a more comfy ride then my two trips.

and it was me that ruined my shoes in the woods LOL for now on their my hiking shoes.

holy fuckin shit weather today people.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 11, 2010)

Good to hear from ya Dave, I was begining to think you got lost out in the woods. I was about to start a new thread to recruit fellow stoners to form a search party lol


----------



## BFSKINNER (May 11, 2010)

Posted mt own thread this morning but thought I'd chime in. I line in the area of Ontario which is farther south than some of Michigan, basically the same geography. I think I may be a slightly in more temperate microclimate due to the lake ontario/erie peninsula which allows for a healthy wine industry nearby, in Niagra. We definetly get the extreme weather that Michigan experiences too though, so everything has to be a little bit tough to grow here. 

Planted a week ago, today. 6 Haze Specials (topped three days prior) and 2 untopped Afghani Golds. The hazes are K.C Brains genetics and the Afghani Golds (supposedly an Afghani/Skunk/ColombianGold) are from a Canadian bank, toronto420. The afghani plants are kind of a "fall back" plant because they are basically just high end high yielding biker weed to make hash with. Outdoors they should yield around 1 to over 2 pounds in a decent year, If the 6 hazes don't work out, I can always smoke the afgani weed right?

Anyways the reason things might not work out for the Hazes is I'm not really too sure how hardy they are by nature, and I'm going experimental this year. I planted in a fairly dry flood meadow which is fed by an extremely shallow and mucky/boggy creek system. Dug holes--just "behind" expired fiddlehead plants cause I know they like it spongy but not under water- about two-2.5 feet deep and filled them with mostly perlite and some possibly reliable "long term" flower basket pebble ferts (you know the kind). The ferts are a 14-14-14 balance and are supposed to last for 6 months, but I'm giving them four or three because of all the flooding and draining. Will give me time to give them a "bloom" feeding with some molasses in late Aug, don't have to worry about flushing the flood/drain cycle will do it for me. 

To keep the perlite and plants from floating away I covered the mix and the plants potting spoil with some local (from the hole) clay and some limey hummus thats piled all over some nearby limestone cliffs. Thank god, its been flooding there (probably) for the last three days.

Planted them at about five int he morning so they got a full wakeup call for their first day outdoors and for stealth (ain't my clearin and it ain't my bush neither), they got three warm sunny humid days and then four days of cold wet rainy temperatures between 15 and 0 degrees. Should be warming up nicely over the next day or two though (overnight!) so I'm hoping that they want be soggy mushy crap plants this time next week when I go check up on them.

As I mentioned before I think the extra hard conditions I subjected them to (tiny pots, 4-10 degree weather, 22+ degree heat, topping at 3 wks) have hopefully hardened them up. The hazes looked amazing when they went in, their leaves are so long and thin! I've never grown something that looks like it before. And they grew like fiends, would have been an unhealthy and rootbound 2.5 feet if I hadn't topped them. The Afghan leaves are really funny, big fat zeppelin turd leafs, they barely look like weed its more like catnip. Can count on those to grow anywhere and max out the spots potential. I didn't top those because I want some big arm colas. 

Tell me what you think!


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

so you take any pics BF? i love pics.


----------



## BFSKINNER (May 11, 2010)

Everyone loves pics. 

I may take some harvest pics but right now don't have a camera or software to upload cellphone photos. Also the area is fairly unique with some fairly localized vegetation and I have already given away a lot of info.

Forgot the coolest thing about my whole op though, I know it's a dear bed with dear trails all over it, so I strung two spools of tough (30 lb test) fishing line between the surrounding trees. And I planted about a hundred germinated garlic cloves. It was like nam bro.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

lol @ like nam.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 11, 2010)

Hey BF, sounds like you have a good plan. When you said the temps were around 0-15 degrees I assume you were referring to celcius right?


----------



## BFSKINNER (May 11, 2010)

yeah here in canada they dont teach us any farenheit crap we keep it international


----------



## Green Dave (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for caring Im not lost a little fuzzy around the edges but one more night of good rest and should be back in the real world
Fu#$%^G weather will it ever warm up would like the night time temps around 50*F but will settle for mid 40s 
Cant wait to put them in the great outdoors they are ready
Sorry rzza Dont wear your good shoes out in the woods eather they will get f ed up
Thougt the wife would kill the girls while I was gone 
She only killed 2 the outside girls are fine so all is good
The only part of growing she does is smoke it
But she is tring


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

LOL ur funny


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

hey your post count 31third bitches


----------



## hic (May 11, 2010)

Well boys went out this morning while it was pouring, put 6 in the ground!!. I feel really good in doing so, I am sure they will make it. I agree with ya dave about this weather still a little chilly for them but with all the rain coming up this week..awsome. Awsome for secuirity and awsome that I am able to hall a little less water!.
So it is now official my outdoor of 2010 has begun!! I'll be doing my part to help blow this thread right outta the water. Oh yea Michigan baby


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

your only doing six this whole season? are they fem at least?


----------



## hic (May 11, 2010)

No rzza, 6 plants ha ha ha not me.
I have 35 going right now 6 sweet tooth, 6 mandala, 12 critical mass, 2 hashberry, 4 alaska, 3 my breed, 1 white widow femmed, 1 trainwreck femmed
All of which you will get to see grow on this tread!


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

ok good stuff. just making sure, hell you might get 2 fems from those 6 LOL


----------



## Pothead32 (May 11, 2010)

Hey Hic, what do you have from Mandala? I have 8 Miles High as part of my grow this year...


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

if i grew that stuff i would sell it to patients as '8 mile'. LOL


----------



## hic (May 11, 2010)

I have mandala #1 and hashberry from mandala, this will be first year with both those strains so I am indeed curious, as a matter of fact I planted the 2 hashberry today.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 11, 2010)

From everything I have read Mandala has some quality genetics so im sure we won't be disappointed. I would like to give Satori a try sometime too.


----------



## hic (May 11, 2010)

I must say the quality of mandalas seeds were 10 outta 10


----------



## Pothead32 (May 12, 2010)

Well, I went out to dig the rest of my holes tonight. Glad that is finally done! When I got there I discovered that ALL of the holes I dug last weekend were dug up by some nosy critter of some sort. Even a garbage bag that I had some of my supplies in stashed under a tree was ripped open. I'm glad I didn't have any plants in the ground or I would still be tromping through the woods right now with a rifle like Elmer Fudd hunting wabbits lol...


----------



## svchop889 (May 12, 2010)

This weather were having blows dick.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 12, 2010)

It was kinda nice my way today. I figured I would get those last holes dug cause we are in for a few days of rain the next few days.


----------



## JustinThyme (May 12, 2010)

Right now I have some White Widow, White Russian, Bubba Kush, and Train Wreck clones started, that I have taken. I also have Power Flower, Vanilla Kush, Blue Cheese, Red Dragon and Lemon Skunk as well as some bag seed I will continue to clone and grow out as it packs the nastiest punch ive ever had... and the flavor is out of this world, I'm probably just an over eager noobe though. I have yet to try any kinds, thus the reason for so much variety. I am very hypertensive and sadly can't even smoke my latest harvest because something in it makes my chest feel like someone clamped a vice on it. I smoke mainly medicinally and am in the process of having my licence. I got the referal don't have no cash... Anyways, being that I just had my 3rd harvest and feel very comfy growing indoors hydroponically, I am a little concerned with soil and outdoors. Just some background info so hopefully someone can help me calculate these variables... 

I also have some Church, White Widow, Red Diesel, Cole Train, LSD, Cheisel, Pineapple Chunk and a ton of bag seed I could also start. 

Out of these strains, what would be the best for back pain and anxiety and can actually be grown out in our lovely weather conditions... ?

And how much attention is needed? I would prefer to put as little into as possible only for the fear of pouring my heart into them like my hydro and have something bad happen... currios to compare my inside to outside...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 13, 2010)

if oyu cant smoke it why not eat it? make it into butter and put it into a batch of cookies? Grind as much as you dare into one stick of butter and make cookies.
White Widow has some knock out power


----------



## Pothead32 (May 13, 2010)

Good idea...


----------



## Shabang (May 13, 2010)

My 2010 guerrilla grow update
Just put two of my ladies outside today since my small grow cabinet was gettin crowded. Pre dug the holes last week monday ish and filled with FFOF as well as an empty cup. Since i use the 16oz party cups to veg inside i place an empty cup(filled wit soil from the holes i dug) in my holes to make transplanting easier. Just pull the first cup out...cut the bottom off of the second cup and place in the pre existing hole. Gave em a shot of water to help get them settled in plus put out some more irish springs.


----------



## hic (May 14, 2010)

None in today, When I got to the particular spot, I had dug holes and replaced dirt The texture was MUD. That spot is awsome it is just that the water table is too high right now for that spot.
Anyone else ever run into this problem? After seeing my soil so mud like I don't even think I will consider planting there till june1. What do you guys think?
Oh and my soil it almost perfect and airy enough, It's the water table making the water stay!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 14, 2010)

use a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## hic (May 14, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> use a 5 gallon bucket


na no 5gallon buckets for me, maybe 12gallons. The spot is good,just with that hellashis rain we had..... I am pretty sure as time goes on that will be less likely to happen again,although I am still waiting for michiganders to chime in with there opinions on the whole water table issue.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 14, 2010)

hic said:


> None in today, When I got to the particular spot, I had dug holes and replaced dirt The texture was MUD. That spot is awsome it is just that the water table is too high right now for that spot.
> Anyone else ever run into this problem? After seeing my soil so mud like I don't even think I will consider planting there till june1. What do you guys think?
> Oh and my soil it almost perfect and airy enough, It's the water table making the water stay!


I would say that the water table will probably lower as we move into warmer temps. The spring thaw puts alot of water into the ground, along with the spring showers. I am no expert on this though, just giving my opinion. Check out this link http://www.iwr.msu.edu/edmodule/water/cycle.htm


----------



## hic (May 15, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I would say that the water table will probably lower as we move into warmer temps. The spring thaw puts alot of water into the ground, along with the spring showers. I am no expert on this though, just giving my opinion. Check out this link http://www.iwr.msu.edu/edmodule/water/cycle.htm


thanks for the link pothead32 it was a good read.As for your opinion on the water table,I agree and am hopefull. Anyhow finally got out there and planted trainwreck and a few others today! Nice day today.


----------



## Green Dave (May 15, 2010)

Well Guys I did it ,I put 22 plants out last night.
Guess what lite frost hope they are OK but couldnt wait any longer as have other things to do.
They forcast looks like the temps are on the upward trend so finger crossed
Now I have to wait AGAIN for the harvest
Good luck to everyone putting there girls out


----------



## hic (May 15, 2010)

Glad you got em out dave!


----------



## Green Dave (May 16, 2010)

Well having the girls outside gives me room to try to get these damn spdermites killed at last
Does anyone know if moving them outside will get rid of them can mother nature get rid of them with all her other bugs ect.
I posted under bugs 34 veiws and no help 
Thanks Guys and girls for all your input


----------



## hic (May 16, 2010)

Yea wind and rain should keep em away completly! I personaly have never had a spidermite problem outdoors just indoors


----------



## Pothead32 (May 16, 2010)

If they persist knock they're asses out with pyrethrin.


----------



## Green Dave (May 16, 2010)

Got them in my indoor cab from a clone from a friend ( no more clones from friends) 
been fighting them for 6 months but with 22 plants vegging to go outside I couldnt kill all the little basterds
I have been hitting them with doktor doom but some how they always seem to pull through (they are tough little F*%&ers)
Hopeing maybe some outdoor bugs kick there ass and leave my girls alone


----------



## Shabang (May 16, 2010)

yea once you get them outside mother nature should take care of them lil fuckers for ya lol


----------



## Green Dave (May 17, 2010)

those guys are the Rambo of problem bugs
or the eveready bunny just keep on ticking 
Hope she has a little something something for them


----------



## hic (May 17, 2010)

Well I got 6 in the ground this morning! I think I've got about 12 more. I'll be done planting by the end of the weekend. I can't wait to try out that sweet tooth!


----------



## Green Dave (May 21, 2010)

How is everyone gettin on with relocating there little green girls?


----------



## prizmatik420 (May 21, 2010)

i got a seedling almost 2 weeks old. gonna move that girl out this week hopefully. the weathers starting to be blazing. been waiting for months now. i guess growing season is finally here!! good luck all


----------



## Pothead32 (May 21, 2010)

Going to be putting mine out Memorial day weekend. I'll snap some pics when they are in there new home...


----------



## hic (May 24, 2010)

Well so far I have lost 1 plant to a groundhog, I trapped the groundhog and replaced a plant. Other than that things are well. I will also say this again " man those mandala seeds want to grow!"


----------



## rzza (May 25, 2010)

LOL ur a real outdoorsman eh hic?


----------



## hic (May 27, 2010)

View attachment 960390 yea rzza I am kinda outdoorsy, I am so outdoorsy infact I was outdoors today, and took a few pics!


----------



## rzza (May 28, 2010)

looks nice hic. whats that running horizontally?


----------



## doitallducal (May 28, 2010)

this is my first grow and i am doing this outdoors they are 33 days old at this point and i am doing some lemon skunk which is the skinny leaved one, sweet ganesh spirit, and red diesel this is my first ones i am doing i have others i will be starting soon as well and will post them later on in the months, if you have any comments i would love to hear them, i do my own little tricks with feeding plants and so far it seems to work i had done 1 other time but they got found right before i could harvest them, but now i am a legal caregiver/patient so no more worries for me now, i am using organic soil from walmart and my secret recipes for their food so we will see how they turn out, soon i will have some purple white widow and a few other nice ones i will keep posting


----------



## hic (May 28, 2010)

I think it is a dead weed, I rip up weeds and put them over my soil "not thick" but just enough it is not an eyesore from the sky.



rzza said:


> looks nice hic. whats that running horizontally?


----------



## hugerz (May 29, 2010)

i am growing 5 amnesia lemon haze. 6 60 day wonder. 1 white russian. 1 flash auto ganja. prolly a shit ton of bagseed too.


----------



## hugerz (May 29, 2010)

i have my grow journal on a diff site tho


----------



## Pothead32 (May 29, 2010)

I went out and planted 5 "8 Miles High-Mandala" 4 "Brains Choice-KC Brains" 3 "Pure Power Plant-Nirvana" 1 "White Widow-Nirvana" 1 "Bubleicious-Nirvana" 1 "Hash Plant Haze-DNA". I would have taken pics but my camera was recently stolen and I havent replaced it yet. I will soon and start a grow journal. Best of luck Michigan!!!


----------



## hic (May 31, 2010)

Dam what a dry spring so far?. Well I am glad we got a little rain today the plants do need alot more though. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

yep, rain today, thundershowers at that-
things are setting up nicely, eh?


----------



## hic (May 31, 2010)

Murfy said:


> yep, rain today, thundershowers at that-
> things are setting up nicely, eh?


setting up nicely, indeed. going to go out here in a bit to apply some ferts.


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

best of luck


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 1, 2010)

Update 
Went and checked my grow and found that some kind of ground digger (Racoons I think) dug up 2 of the ladies
replanted them 1 will be ok the other I think will not make it 
Down to 21 hope no more visits from the miners
Updtes from the rest of you 
Pot Head , Hic and the rest of you guys love to keep up to speed on everyones grows
We are off now just waiting for the harvest GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Green Dave, good to hear from you bro. Sorry to hear about the diggers. After I dug my holes (prior to planting thank god) Something came along and dug them all up. I went out and planted this past saturday and put chicken wire around all of them along with a hefty sprinkling of garlic/red pepper/cayanne pepper and cinnamin around the whole area. When I go back this weekend if anything managed to get past my security measures it's blood for blood time! lol 
Anyway, I got 15 plants going this year, a mix of Nirvana's- Pure Power Plant, KC Brains- Brains Choice, Mandala's- 8 Miles High plus 1 each of Bubblicious, White Widow, and Hash Plant Haze. My camera got stolen recently but I will be purchasing a new one here shortly and will be starting a grow journal when I do. This being my first outdoor grow (had a few indoors) im excited to see how everything turns out. My only worry is animals. My spot is secluded enough (I hope) to not be found by any people so it's the elusive forest critters that will be my main enemy I predict.
We'll see how it goes and i'll be sure to keep you guys in the loop. Good luck to all of you my fellow Michigananders!!!


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2010)

update.. well so far I have had 2 deaths, i have identified a few females and a few males by june 10th I will have sexed all my plants! I have 6 more plants in 2gallon planters hanging out as male rplacements. I also have a spot known as the male hole.. I currently have a sweettooth and a mandala in that hole and will soon place a critical mass in the male hole and that spot will be complete. 

In the next few weeks I will be cloning of the plants I know are female for "cornfield material" and or "seed stock" I will go out, maybe today and take a picture or 2 and will post.
All in all things are looking good!


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a warning to all those that got rain in michigan go out and check your plant for slugs if you did not do the copper ring thing!. I pulled more slugs of plants today then I pulled off all last year. Needless to say I was busy in the rain doing the copper ring thing.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you guys see this promo from Attitude? 7 free seeds with just a small order.[youtube]K6RTKPuslxo&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for that Pothead might be ordering some seeds just to get the free ones


----------



## hic (Jun 4, 2010)

View attachment 974829Thanks for the info pothead32.. hey I gotta a couple pics yesterday so here is an update.View attachment 974828
mandala1 sativa leaning pheno.................................................................................................... my creation alaska/good green


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 4, 2010)

Lookin good hic


----------



## hic (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks pothead! Yea I love that mandala, The only problem I have with it is the stem is extremely soft and feels very hollow. Which does not allow me to suppercrop or tie down..I will be forced to top this one several times. I will say that bugs stat off it! ,you should see some of my critical mass bugs ate the hell out of em. I can also say that out of about 6 strains it showed the first pre flower.

I am thinking about crossing that mandala with a cm or sweet tooth? right know I am leaning towards the cm. that is also one of my planes for the year!


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey hic, try neem oil, bugs wont go near anything with that stuff on it. I got some Mandala's going right now myself, 8 Miles High. So far im pretty pleased. I have a question, does all this rain and cloudy/dreary shit that we are having right now negatively affect the plants growth? Like from the lack of light and shit? I've only done the indoor thing and I played god in my growroom lol but im sortof in uncharted waters outdoors.


----------



## hic (Jun 5, 2010)

no pothead this weather we are having will not hurt whatsoever. The plants may seem to stretch just a little with 2 weeks of clouds and drizzle, that can be good! helps keep your plant taller then the weeds around it ...also we needed that rain bad and it seemed as though my plants were needing a little break from that intense sun we were having!


----------



## hic (Jun 7, 2010)

Did everybody in michigan get busted? Am I the only one left?. I'm getting scared......please if anyone is out there please..please reply! lol


----------



## doitallducal (Jun 7, 2010)

my plants are barely growing, what could be the matter with them they look great just staying short i have them planted in 5 gallon buckets outside using organic earth grow soil and i am becoming lost on what is the matter here, they are 6 weeks old and the tallest is 9-10 inches and has anyone ever grew this dna lemon skunk outdoors?? i got one going just to see what it would do out there and its doing really crappy only 4 inches tall at 6 weeks old and it looks like a old wrinkly plant


----------



## hic (Jun 7, 2010)

doitallducal said:


> my plants are barely growing, what could be the matter with them they look great just staying short i have them planted in 5 gallon buckets outside using organic earth grow soil and i am becoming lost on what is the matter here, they are 6 weeks old and the tallest is 9-10 inches and has anyone ever grew this dna lemon skunk outdoors?? i got one going just to see what it would do out there and its doing really crappy only 4 inches tall at 6 weeks old and it looks like a old wrinkly plant


So sorry to hear about your plants, I know I can't help ya without a picture.


----------



## rzza (Jun 7, 2010)

hic said:


> Did everybody in michigan get busted? Am I the only one left?. I'm getting scared......please if anyone is out there please..please reply! lol


what are you talking about? im soooo confused. this is an active thread.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 8, 2010)

Doitalldocal
I agree with hic , Pictures would help
A couple things that maybe going on
1) You want or think they should be doing better them what they want to do
2) over water ,Did you mix perligth (sorry for the spelling) with all the rain they maybe over watered
3) In a 5 gal bucket the roots have alot of room to grow

I have several Lemon Skunk going in my room , I havent had much luck with it , Had my own problems (Mites , Temps,gone for 4 days with high temps and dry soil)
Keep tring and learn you have to find what a certain type of plant likes
Good Luck 
Green Dave

Hey hic
Dont even joke about getting busted that would SUCK BIG BALLS . I have night mares about that.
A guy that lives behind me (Across the corn field got busted several years back , COPS EVERY FUCKING WERE
They walked the entire field I lost 5 plants (He got the blame but there was no way I was telling them it was mine.
He had 28 in the field and had 8Lbs dried and packaged so I dont think mine made much differance
Good luck all
Green Daveb


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going out to check on my plants tonight or tomorrow night and will be taking a few pic's or maby making a video and starting my grow journal. When I went out there last week I had three deaths due to slugs or some other stem loving creature. A well, 12 left. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 10, 2010)

My condolances Pot Head
I will burn one in there honor sorry for your loss
Is there a reward for info on there killer lol


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave, aprectate it. Ya I have a reward, some sticky buds from there sisters around the end of September


----------



## hic (Jun 10, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I'm going out to check on my plants tonight or tomorrow night and will be taking a few pic's or maby making a video and starting my grow journal. When I went out there last week I had three deaths due to slugs or some other stem loving creature. A well, 12 left. Good luck everyone!!!


slugs are a issue this year. I wonder why this year there seems to be so many?


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 11, 2010)

hic
My grandma used to put a saucer of beer out in the garden , the slugs are drawn to the beer and drown dont know if this will help but I think drunk slugs are less likly to want to get high LOL


----------



## hic (Jun 11, 2010)

That's too funny, they get to drunk. Thanks for those tips boys about the slugs boys, But last week I went out to the honey holes and applied copper wire, this week no slugs on the plants! I also went out tuesday and sprayed some plants with sevin. All in all things are looking good, right know there are 10 for sure females, I have found 3 males that I have dug up and planted in the male hole! I guess I am going to have to wait till next weekend to find more. I still have a few plants lying around in 3 gal buckets waiting to go in holes once more males are confirmed.



Green Dave said:


> hic
> My grandma used to put a saucer of beer out in the garden , the slugs are drawn to the beer and drown dont know if this will help but I think drunk slugs are less likly to want to get high LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Guys
What did we see when you visited your ladies over the weekend, Myself I didnt make it out to see mine as it is a 2 1/2 3 hr drive and I had grad. partys all weekend
Hope all found healthy ladies that are turning into big bushes


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys
Where is everyone?
Is a search party required? Did you guys get lost in the woods and a bear got you?
How about some updates
Hope no one is wearing there new shoes as this will make them not new any more


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pothead32 reporting in Went to see the kids a few days ago and all is looking well. No dead plants this time. I went out there with a pocket full of pennys and made little barriers against slugs with them around all the plants main stems. 
Still didn't get a new camera yet guys so im thinking about just taking my laptop out there and shooting a few pics with it. $$$ is tight as hell right now.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 19, 2010)

Good news Pothead and glad to see your not lost
was going to post a lost person thread to form a search party
Hope all this rain didnt flood out my ladies wont have time to check them for about 2 week 
Where O where did hic go?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 20, 2010)

i checked my girls out last week.. 10 of them are 3 feet tall and the other 15 are about 2 feet tall.. not bad for my first grow. all plants are topped.. when should i start seeing preflowers??


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 20, 2010)

sometime in August you should see buds


----------



## hic (Jun 21, 2010)

All is well in my neck of the woods!! The critical mass's are really starting to come around. I have haulled a couple more males to the male hole. I have been spending a little time tieing down, and topping. almost all plants have been sexed I think there are like 3 or 4 that still are not showing me there gender


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good to hear from you Hic and glad to hear things are going well. I went out a few days ago and gave my kids a feeding of Alaska fish fert. I love spending time out there with them.

Hey GreenDave, I was watching the news this morning and someone over in your neck of the woods got busted with 30 plants in his house. His name was Dave too. That wasen't you was it bro?

Overgrow Michigan guys!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 22, 2010)

NO it wasnt me (Knock on wood)
That would suck Big Time
All is well here
Planing on taking a road trip to check the girls out in the next week or two
Put some Heavy Harvest fert on 3 weeks ago it about time to put the summer fert on . (Damn another $43.00) That stuff is costly but you get enough for 3-4 seasons
dosnt come in a resonable size 5 gal bucket. Guess they want me to grow 100+ plants at a time but that is to big for me at this time 20 is hard enough
Glad to hear all is well with you and thanks for thinking of me 
Good Luck everyone Harvest is comming soon be here before we know it
I will have the first harvest in Aug as I have 9 early season Iranian G13 from Doctor Greenthumb (Cant wait)


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to hear it wasen't you Dave. Hey let me know how that Heavy Harvest works for you this season. I was thinking about using it next year but I have heard mixed reviews about it.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2010)

Pothead32 Do you have any fencing around your plants? Be aware that if there any racoon or other varmits around they may be attracted to your alaska fish bloom.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2010)

Green Dave are you happy with those Iranian short seasons so far? Next year I would not mind doing a few autos any opinions from michiganders would be great to hear!


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Hic, how's it going man? Ya I have some chicken wire around each of my plants. I was worried about the fish fert attracting animals and still am actually. I hope the chicken wire holds. I hope I didn't just set myself up for a hard lesson.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you will be alright if you have chicken wire around them. I lost too many plants the 2 years I did organics to have the balls to try it again. Good Luck, maybe the deer and racoons in your are are not as big of pricks as they are around here.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya the fish fert is like a dinner bell the the masked bandits
The Iranian G13 is great so far 11 beans all cracked and sprouted growing nice supposed to be ready in August so I will know then and will keep you guys posted
They are a little pricy but if it is what the Doc said it will be worth it
Glad to see you guys back


----------



## hic (Jun 25, 2010)

pothead32 how is the organic ferts working? Did the animals stay away?


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't gone out to check on them sense I used the fish fert on them. I plan on going out some time this weekend and checking on them. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 26, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck Potheaders really like the Fish ferts ,I think they like it more then the plants do
The Digg


----------



## firelane (Jun 27, 2010)

I pulled one male, and have three others that just showed some preflowers. Last year I didn't see any signs of sex until August, hopefully mine will be ready early


----------



## hic (Jun 27, 2010)

firelane said:


> I pulled one male, and have three others that just showed some preflowers. Last year I didn't see any signs of sex until August, hopefully mine will be ready early


wouldn't that be cool..harvest a little early. Good luck with the girls!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 27, 2010)

check out my signature for my new aero grow with 12 OG Kush clones


----------



## hic (Jun 27, 2010)

Update....

Went out this morning with the lightning and rain at 7am with miricle grow in hand...I have about 12 girls chin high.Got 4 girls about ball sack high and pulled 2 males..


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright hic
sounds like you will have a good fall harvest 
Good luck Brother


----------



## hic (Jun 30, 2010)

Went and checked on a couple ladies today,I am pleased to announce that they are starting to get a good smell when I rub the stems. So far I am really pleased with mandala seeds and I have one critical mass pheno that seems to be strait up skunk#1,time will tell. also one mandala female that when I rub the stem it smells like I just broke up a bluberry bud with my fingers!


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 30, 2010)

Going on a road trip 
Going to check the girls out
See if the diggers got me or deer
Wish me luck
I wish I saw the deer during hunting season


----------



## hic (Jun 30, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Going on a road trip
> Going to check the girls out
> See if the diggers got me or deer
> Wish me luck
> I wish I saw the deer during hunting season


Good luck dave with bringing home the bacon! let us know how those iranian's turned out for ya.I can't remember but you planted a couple more strains than those short seasons right? Oh yea and about the deer, your right! I love the fact that the dope those deer did not get, is the same dope I am on "getting them" first comes harvest then comes bow huntin


----------



## hic (Jul 2, 2010)

I wanna hear some updates from you boys.. Here is an update, I broke a top today sucks


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm gonna go and check on them soon. I have just had alot of shit on my plate recently.


----------



## kneecapman (Jul 2, 2010)

growing white lightning indoors, indica outdoors... the indicas were started indoors, in fact, they're still there. I plan on taking them out this week (hopefully).... but I'm in the urban world, need to gorilla something up. These babies are already beasts, they're gonna be enormous... any suggestions on the gorilla - ing of them in the city?


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2010)

View attachment 1024878
One of my alaskans in a cornfield..looks to me like the soil is starting to turn it a lighter green, I thought the dirt here looked pretty good but it is a little off.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 4, 2010)

I went out and checked on the kids today and all was well. It didn't appear that any animals were attracted by the Alaska fish fertilizer I used last time so I gave them another dose today. I took a few pics with my crappy cell camera. I know they aren't going to be giants come harvest time but I should do ok.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a nice looking girl in that pic hic.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 4, 2010)

UPDATE
2 Joint reward for the fuckin deer that ate 2 of my girls and topped one
Others are doin good one spot the trees have shaded some what but will have to do for this year
Lemon skunk and Iranian are 4' tall and the lemon skunk is a bush3' wide
How are the rest of you doin


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the deer Dave. I'll keep an eye out for the fucker. 
Everything is going good with me. You must have missed my posts right before yours. I got a few pics on there. Check em out.


----------



## hic (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Dave just shot that deer,yea he was more stoned then I was when I got em...that iranian must be some fire pm me so we can get square.


----------



## hic (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics pothead, I really like seeing michigan plants. I wish I could get away with using fish emulsion,I know the finished product just is not the same with miricale grow. I am happy to hear the creatures stayed away. Well boys we are past the solstice, here in michigan this is about the point when the plants start kickin it in overdrive and the will be getting big real quick!!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 5, 2010)

I know I found this a little late but the main problem I see here as i'm an outdoor MI grower (and have been for quite some time) is ppl picking strains and not bothering to check when they finish...basicly in MI you cant grow sativa dominate strains or 100% sativas they will NEVER finish outside. You need to choose a plant that finishes sept 15th to oct 1st..you'll also want to look for strains from seed companys from place like holland or spain where the climate is like ours..by the time sept rolls around its getting wet and cold which will cause bud rot in a matter of days...Also if you want more than a few oz off your plants you need to start them in feb-march and plant outside a week or so after mothers day (may 10th), the last frost is usually the around then..one of the first posts said to plant june 21st which is bs unless you want small 2 oz plants, but why take the chance unless your going to come out big...

I'm growing all great white shark from greenhouse, finishes end of sept, yeild up to 800g a plant (havent had it yet but this year looks VERY promising with my 7.5 ft trees) my seeds popped march 10th and the plants went outside may 12th being about 1.5-2 ft depending on the plant, I have 18 outdoors all of which are 6-7.5ft and very bushy. The biggest is 7.5 ft tall and 3-4 ft wide, with atleast another month of veg before flowering starts so it's safe to say we might hit the 800 gram mark. I'm using advanced nute's full line of heavy harvest (spring, summer, fall) piranha, tarantula, voodoo juice, carboload, big bud, and bud igniter..fight bugs and mold with safers 3-in-1. I pre dug my holes a month ahead of time and backfilled them with 1/3 peat moss, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 native soil. Most the plants were LST'd to keep them short and bushy and I quit doing that about a month ago to just let them do their thing from here on out.

these pictures are from 2 weeks ago just a quick peek


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome Klo$etbreeder
Your not to late to join us but please dont be so rude as to say its BS as everyone has there own opinion of what to do.
All info is welcome some good some not so good as far as I know there is not one way to grow and what works for some will not work for others.
As for me Im growing in north centeral MI and early May it is very risky to plant due to frost we had the last frost the 3 week of May
So Please stay with us but play nice
Happy Growing 
Green Dave


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 5, 2010)

Those are some real nice looking plants KB.It would have been nice to start mine early, Unfortunately my living situation this past year prevented me from starting mine indoors any earlier than the last week in may. I know my harvest prly wont be huge this year but it's something. This hobby of ours is learning process every step of the way. We all refine our process based on those lessons. Next year I will definately start them indoors alot earlier than the middle of May.


----------



## hic (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice plants klosetbreeder. Good Luck! oh and welcome the michiganders part of the forum!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope those deer had enough of my girls
Hate for them to be there all stoned and have to shoot them on the spot no questions asked


----------



## hic (Jul 7, 2010)

View attachment 1031196

I hope the deer stay away too dave! well boys just seeing whats goin down. I took a pic of my trainwreck,man does this plant grow outta control "the strain no man could tame" The crappy thing is I only have one,and is the only plant still without a preflower. This by chance could be the most interesting strain for me yet. Every growth seems to become a stem and the smell on the stem is something I cannot relate anything too. I already know that if this plant turns hermie I will still order 5 or 10 from greenhouse for next yer and give it another shot with a larger fleet! and if it don't turn hermie I will be one happy s.o.b. and I might order 15 of em!


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I will gave Trainwreck a go next year myself. I've heard alot of good things about that strain. Nice lookin plant hic...


----------



## hic (Jul 7, 2010)

well I tell ya what I will give a smoke report when it is done, unless hermi. on the other hand I have yet too see a grow of trainwreck outdoor in michigan on the forums. I have a small concern of it being able to finish in time. Looks real sativa like to me. Although I have read reports of it finishing elsewhere without a problem, so it is a small concern.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck with the Trainwreck
I am hoping my Blueberry skunk and Jilly Bean finish
I am also hoping for good smoke out of the Irainian G13 I know that will finish as it is said to finish in August


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Guys
Any updates from the weekend ?
Its been HOT AND HUMID here been hard to keep the cabnits cool, Had to break down and turn the AC on but cooler temps on the way but going bakk up to high 80s.
Lets here about your girls


----------



## hic (Jul 10, 2010)

Well all is well here, that trainwreck still has not a single preflower? While most plants are now showing many preflowers. I am so glad that most my plants only have a few more weeks of veg until flowering begins for 2 reasons, one would be I wanna smoke em already and two, they are getting too big! I will be pushing the secuirity of my spots too the max! Not good when one of my hashberry's is too tall for me to top and it sure as hell ain't lanky she has alot of sun and alot on her.

Too a point I am happy with the main theme of this year was for monsters.. I hate that gorilla crap, I yeild just as much off one plant that I take care of, rather then throwing 15 clones in the ground and wishing them the best of luck. 

Theif season will begin shortly and some of us will be losing out, Never plant em all in one hole is all I can tell ya if you get hit. So in all reality it is still very much a number game here for me. This next week I am going around with strait water to clean my soil up before the bigger feedings of nutes, I will probly only use miricale grow one more time on all of em, around next weekend and August 1st use the bloom ferts.

Well if you got plants still, you survived the deer and the snail assualt! Now we move on to the stage that is just as severe as the last one.. theives, helicopters,and cops thats the next wave for me.. good luck boys


----------



## hic (Jul 13, 2010)

Well due to the lack of rain we have been getting where I am at. I spent most of sunday watering. I will tell you every year I learn something this year I have learnt that 4gallons of water in a backpack and 2gallons in each hand is one hell of a hard time. I am seriously thinking about employing a blind kid next year to help haul water.. All I want is a 12 hour day of solid steady rain. Here north of gr a bit we have not had the rain. We are getting enough to keep them alive but not strive.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 14, 2010)

Rain is one of those factors that we as guerrilla's must sometimes deal with. Having to carry that much water must suck hic! I get mad when I gotta carry one 5 gallon bucket over to the creek twice and it's only a short distance away. I have been relying on the water absorbing crystals I mixed with the soil to carry me at least a week between waterings. So far so good. I am prly going to go check on them tonight or tomorrow. I'll take some more pics from my crappy cell phone cam lol


----------



## rzza (Jul 14, 2010)

oh sweet the title was changed. that shit was tilting me so hard....


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 14, 2010)

rzza, there you are! haven't heard from you in a minute, whats been up?
I went and checked on my kids tonight. They are all looking great and lovin life. Sorry no pics this time but it was too dark and they are of no value. Just picture the last pics but with more beautiful growth
Hope all my Michigan growers are having a great grow this year. Hey hic, I think that rain might be on the way my brother


----------



## rzza (Jul 14, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> rzza, there you are! haven't heard from you in a minute, whats been up?
> I went and checked on my kids tonight. They are all looking great and lovin life. Sorry no pics this time but it was too dark and they are of no value. Just picture the last pics but with more beautiful growth
> Hope all my Michigan growers are having a great grow this year. Hey hic, I think that rain might be on the way my brother



ive been reading the thread but its mostly for you outdoorsmen. i planted some outdoor but never came back to check on em. im legal so i wanna stay that way lol

will the rain ever stop?


----------



## hic (Jul 14, 2010)

yup just looked at the nexrad radar, and I am loving it. Glad to here about the beautifull new growth Pothead, So that organic fertilizer did not end up bitting you in the butt, awsome!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 15, 2010)

rzza
Sorry about the title I pressed post then noticed it but it was to late
As for being for outdoor grow that is why I started but ALL MICHIGAN Growers are welcome


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 15, 2010)

Pothead 
Thanks for the forcast Im lovin it and so are my girls hope the rain keeps comming so I dont have to haul water that sucks


----------



## firelane (Jul 18, 2010)

All of my plants are bagseed this year. I used two different kinds. One is the same strain I grew last year, I think it is from purple kush. The other seeds were from commercial. I am glad that the mystery seeds appear to be mostly indica and already reek like skunk. Here are some pics of my Michigan plants.
I also have one more plant that is very small(18 inches) but already flowering.


----------



## firelane (Jul 18, 2010)

I did an experiment this year, a few of my plants I planted directly into the natural soil and the rest I used Miracle grow organic soil and some bone and blood meal early on. I have been feeding all of them the same nutrients. Can you guess which ones are in the natural soil and which ones were planted into good soil? I will always do the extra work and dig a hole from now on.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lookin good firelane, you must be medical for you to have them all around your house like that.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 18, 2010)

just checking in fuckers...






Look in my signature for the full journal.
So far so good!!
Hope your summer is going well!!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 18, 2010)

whoa missed this thread for a minute agian ...and sorry didnt mean to come off as a dick or anything really ment well and just wanted to help some others out not choosing strains that fit your climate is somthing I see ppl do ALL the time even buddies of mine and I hate seeing their face at the end of the season when their plants are half flowered and full of bud rot...I just dont want it to happen to others thats all...I mean really I could say anything and no one has to listen to me at all LOL!...but MI is a tuff climate we have hot humid summers and rainy falls..which is perfect for mold...so personaly IMO I wouldnt choose a strain that didn't finish in sept..

so if I came off the wrong way with you guys sorry didnt mean anything just dont want you to be dissapointed and spend time and money and not get 10X that back in the end ...

Anyways..I'l try to get some good pictures today for eveyone my girls on average are 7ft tall and 3ft wide with 15-20 days till flowering starts we'll see where they stop!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem Kloset 
That is why I went with Doctor Greenthumbs Iranian G13 finishes in August Fingers crossed it is suppost to be Killer smoke not a huge yeild up to 8 oz per plant is what the site said
Im hoping that is dry weight
Happy Growing 
Looking forward to seing the pics


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 18, 2010)

oh an this is also a late response but te trainwreck, chemdawg, and kia kush are actualy from apothecary (spell) seeds..which is the guy from cali who also created the goo, grape ape, and a few others those are his strain that he gave to greenhouse to sell...from what I've read so dont quote me on it but it makes sense cuz greenhouse came out wth those all at the same time..and apothecary is based in amsterdam tho the owner is from cali...If you watch the movie "how the weed won the west" you'll see him opening the movie..speaking of movies you can also check out "the green rush" on hulu.com good guerilla documentary...ad "american drug war te last white hope" on youtube is another good one...


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2010)

GreenDave wonderin if you have any white hairs yet on those iranians? Those short seasons are slowly starting to slip into next years line-up, well we gotta see how they do in michigan first,You are the man.!
Glad to see and hear everyones girls are doing great! Things still looking good had a heck of alot of growth this past week! aahhh another day closer.


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> just checking in fuckers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like what ya got going on, thats for sure. Great journal too!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 19, 2010)

Will be going on a road trip this weekend ,That is what sucks about livin 2.5 hrs from your grow
I will let you know when I see them I would think so as it is suppost to be ready in Aug. so buds should be growin NOW


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Will be going on a road trip this weekend ,That is what sucks about livin 2.5 hrs from your grow
> I will let you know when I see them I would think so as it is suppost to be ready in Aug. so buds should be growin NOW


Are you taking any flowering ferts with ya?


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 19, 2010)

Already put some AN Heavy Harvest Fall blend down over the 4th and will deside when I see them if I want to fert or let them "Flush"


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool GreenDave hope you get a smile when you see your plot. On another note has anyone seen the helicopter roaming around?


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 19, 2010)

I started a thread and they more or less laughed at me all I was asking was when do they start the games meaning the time of year
I thought I heard one tonight so I moved the few that I have in the yard undercover


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2010)

And Here We Go! I went out this morning to my most prized 2 plants a Very unusual Mandala#1, and the critical mass that seems to really lean towards its skunk#1 parent. Well they are preflowering, which I was not expecting for 2 more weeks "give or take", So I am thinking that all my mandala's and cm's are begining there transformation now or already begun.

I still do not have a single pistil on that f-ing trainwreck c-mon already. I know that my sweettooth are not yet ready to preflower nor is the strain I brought back from alaska. I am going to check mandalas hashberry sometime this week. pics are comin soon.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 1 LA Woman 1 Yummy 3 Buleberry x Skunk out back and they are preflowering also (Now the waiting game.
Any sightings of Jonny Law flying around yet?


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2010)

One of my relatives a few miles away and about 1.5 week ago had his yard circled?? He has about 12 of em out there in the sun. Still unsure though, we are 25 min north of gr and usually when they come to town they stay for a day or two? so I am totally baffeled as too what they were doing? Ya never really know when their coming to your town, I swear they sart coming around in my neck of the woods in august sometime.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I seen a flying pig the other day flying around the outskirts of town where it is more wilderness. Fuck them motha-fuckers!!!


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2010)

I really think "helicopters" are going to be hunting for the big plots this year, especially on state land, I do not they are looking for what the majority of us have got going on this year. My resoning for thinking that is #1 medical marijuana was passed and they have no idea who has a card from the air, #2 There is not a whole lotta money this year for that, there is alot less money for flying around then there was in lets say 2002. The cops this year will be ordered to fly over the areas they always find big plots, and then what I think is going to happen is the helicopter is going to be flying higher in the air then usual scouring for the big plots elsewhere and getting a bigger bang for his buck in gas! Making it unrealisted to see a spot with 2 to 3 monsters! Good Luck I think this is an excellent year for a grow in michigan! just a little more rain please.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 21, 2010)

From what I know you have to register with the police for a MMJ card so they will know who has one , as for money they are good at waisting money so who knows they may cut a school program to use for there witch hunt
Heard on the news that corn is about 2-3 weeks ahead of sceduleand that the temps in Michigan should stay above norm through October
The man makes no sence


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jul 21, 2010)

i agree with hic! moorrreee rainnn! Im from the west side where its been supposed to be raining all week and ive only seen a few sprinkle here and there.. went out today and mine are looking yellowish, my girls are 2 miles hiking so i could only carry 3 gallons of water... not enough for 20 plants!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe if we all smoke a bowl to the rain god that will help
Even if it doent we get to smoke a bowlcb


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hahahaha amen to that


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> From what I know you have to register with the police for a MMJ card so they will know who has one , as for money they are good at waisting money so who knows they may cut a school program to use for there witch hunt
> Heard on the news that corn is about 2-3 weeks ahead of sceduleand that the temps in Michigan should stay above norm through October
> The man makes no sence


 
thats funny cutting school funding to find dope.. really is funny cause they would


----------



## delstele (Jul 22, 2010)

I just hope they don't chop the corn early this year it at least 12 foot tall and looks like its mature now.


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment 1058449View attachment 1058441



first one is a mandala1 second is critical mass.. these are not my queeens but they are keepers! Cm is 6 foot at least that mandala close to 8foot


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment 1058451




here is me looking up at that mandala1 .. close to 8 foot


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jul 22, 2010)

damn hic those are gonna be some monsters, did you top them? How big of a yield are you expecting??


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, I did top them. as a matter of fact I did a little something new with that mandala in the picture. I topped it, then I snapped one of the two top leads right off a couple weeks later! 
I wanted to get that mandala more bushy but still wanted one great big cola! I will let you michiganders know if it worked in a couple months.

As for the yeild I have no idea what i will have I have about 15 females of diff strains and are all that big or bigger. I also have a few 3 to 4 feet. My goal this year is 13 ounces, 2 ounces for the first month of harvest and an ounce a month after that. This grow is all about being self sufficiant, I am not even considering selling a leaf this year. All my previous harvest where ruined with thoughts of making big bucks, this year it is sooo much more fullfilling knowing that that pot in the woods is all mine! And in return I will not have to waste my money on brown dirt weed that CANNOT get me high..

Good lucke everyone it's raining!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice job hic
Now lets hope that the thiefs dont find them


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Nice job hic
> Now lets hope that the thiefs dont find them


Balloons, propane tank, flints, bb's, and strong green thread are on a list, in front of my face fuq-em I hate a thief


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment 1058583



well worst case scenario if the theives steal all my plants... I will have to drink this stuff for a whole year! I will not buy junk and I aint spendin 90bucks for a quarter.


----------



## rzza (Jul 22, 2010)

i feel ya man. i would pay 90 but i just dont have it LOL

hows the tincture workin?


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya know it's a good body buzz but never hits ya in the head. And I feel you rzza just don't got it, about 10 years ago it was 30eigth 60a quarter... we need more outside growers michigan!!! All these prices are set by indoor growers


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 22, 2010)

Goes for about 50-60 a 1/4 oz here but Im older and have good conections


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 22, 2010)

Hic 
Where dod you get the tin ?


----------



## firelane (Jul 22, 2010)

Hic, if you end up with 15 females, all big plants, you will get easily 3-5 pounds, and if we have a nice warm fall, I wouldn't be surprised if you end up with 7 or 8 lbs. Those plants should get between 4-12 oz's each if they stay healthy. But it is good to expect less, so when you end up with more, its a bonus.


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Where dod you get the tin ?


 
My aunt sent it to me from colorado. She is bang-in some guy that runs a dispencery!


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Goes for about 50-60 a 1/4 oz here but Im older and have good conections


Heck I think I am 30, how old do ya gotta be? But I do not mingle with new faces very often so I guess it's my own damn fault. I know, you can get bags for 50 too, Its just to smoke the shit, that is potent and tasty like the smoke I grow it's 90 a quarter.


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

firelane said:


> Hic, if you end up with 15 females, all big plants, you will get easily 3-5 pounds, and if we have a nice warm fall, I wouldn't be surprised if you end up with 7 or 8 lbs. Those plants should get between 4-12 oz's each if they stay healthy. But it is good to expect less, so when you end up with more, its a bonus.


Well if I yeild over 13 ounces total... I will be satisfied with my work. But I would have no problem with smoking 6 lbs either.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 23, 2010)

Hic
Let me know if you need any help smoking the 6lbs I think I might be able to help you out Bro, LOL


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Let me know if you need any help smoking the 6lbs I think I might be able to help you out Bro, LOL


Always looking for someone to bow hunt with! Slam some tincture, smoke a fat sweet tooth and get to the point "where the deer can't see you" lol


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm also here to lend a lung or two to help
I'm gonna go check on the plants within the next few days, will post some pics... Overgrow Michigan guys!!!


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

So anyway I took a stroll around the community this morning and I have gotta say that many of the cornfields I saw really looked like they will be done much sooner than usual anyone else noticing this or am I getting looney?


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I'm also here to lend a lung or two to help
> I'm gonna go check on the plants within the next few days, will post some pics... Overgrow Michigan guys!!!


I will smoke with anyone that has good intentions.


----------



## hic (Jul 27, 2010)

Lost 4 plants in a cornfield due to chemicals, that the farmer sprayed for weeds with. Hey the helicopter has been around a little.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jul 27, 2010)

This past week I haven't seen much growth.. Could it be due to the fact that I topped them for the last time last week? I also started big bloom last week


----------



## hic (Jul 27, 2010)

Was checking to see if any fellow michiganders have updates to share?


----------



## firelane (Jul 29, 2010)

I topped 4 of my taller plants. I'm not sure if it was a good idea or not since it is kind of late in the veg period, but I was curious how it would affect the plants shape and yield. They were already bushing out a ton, but I figured maybe the topped one's buds would be a bit bulkier and less lanky. We will see which ones grow better bud, and which ones yield more.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2010)

Boy my girls look like there ready to start throwing hairs out! maybe sunday or monday I will most likely find a plant or two with a little white heads! All in all things are still looking good. I have not seen any helicopters out looking for dope, nor have I heard of them being around town for awhile know. Anybody been seeing cop choppers? if so what county ya in.

I also wanna talk up mandala 1 I bought many seeds and go figure, I am most pleased with the least expensive set of seeds I bought! I have not harvested a mandala1 but I will and give a shout to you guys when I do.... Mandala1 is a very michigan friendly strain. I have found one very unique pheno in this set I am 100% sure of that! While all the other mandala1's smell woody,earthy when I rub the stems this very purple, sativa pheno smells as if is a mix of bubblicious bubble gum and Mr clean. (clones have alredy been takin of this pheno...for next year)


----------



## potty (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't believe u guys pay that much a quarter!?!?! Where are u located? I can get them 25 for them corns.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2010)

potty said:


> I can't believe u guys pay that much a quarter!?!?! Where are u located? I can get them 25 for them corns.


WtF are you trying to say?


----------



## delstele (Jul 30, 2010)

hic said:


> So anyway I took a stroll around the community this morning and I have gotta say that many of the cornfields I saw really looked like they will be done much sooner than usual anyone else noticing this or am I getting looney?


I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2010)

delstele said:


> I was wondering the same thing..


 
I am also noticing this summer that much of th corn this year is growing much taller, faster than usual? I went out last night to a cornfield with a cousin and were scouting for deer, The corn was easily 12 foot already but with only one to two ears of corn per plant, most only had one? There is a fairly new seed company on m-37 that to my understanding is supplying many of the farmers with seeds around this area. Something is diffrent about alot of the corn round here " this year"?


----------



## delstele (Aug 1, 2010)

I know what your saying the corn dose look different this year I'm wondering if the farmers will harvest early this year. I do know it depends on the moisture content of the cord at the time of harvest but man that shit shot up like a rocket this year. BTW M37 is not too far from where I live bout an hour north of me.


----------



## vunwaed (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello first time growing.. I transplanted 5 in mid june..and 2 more the other day. 
The 5 are about 3 feet tall and like a lime green. already started budding a little, Think cause I used the wrong fertilizer. The stalks are really strong though, I just flushed with better nuts
They're getting real good sun, about 16 hours a day right now. prolly pick them in mid September


----------



## delstele (Aug 2, 2010)

Fucking Leo is flying the fields here just west of Lansing the cock suckers! Be careful fellow growers the man is out and abought..


----------



## hic (Aug 2, 2010)

Today I went and checked up on 2 hashberries, one of em is about 14 to 15 foot! Also it appears that a cm is the winner to the first plant with white/pink heads.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 2, 2010)

Well Guys
Nothing to update as work had me out of town for all last weekend until today
Hope they are ok but will update this weekend , my irainian G13 should be close to harvest 
The Doc said ready in Aug
Watch the skys for flying PIGS


----------



## delstele (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got back for checking my plot I have Mr Nice walkabout shes bout 6' tall, Black widow 5', super lemon haze 6', cloud #9 4', kush 5' . And my other plot is all snow white that I grew last year damm fine smoke the average 7' tal they all have been in the ground for 8 weeks .

I was freaking when I saw the boys flying about and had to see if they found my plots.


----------



## rzza (Aug 2, 2010)

you have seven ft plants and leo is flyin around? yikes!


----------



## delstele (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea its a bit scary but they never found at least not yet and I doubt they will..Fingers crossed!


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2010)

I have never lost a plant to police, only theifs and deer,my own doing, or mother nature.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 3, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you hic
Mine should be 5=6 ft maybe taller but the Iranian G13 shold only get 4-5 ft but bigger is better


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Fingers crossed for you hic
> Mine should be 5=6 ft maybe taller but the Iranian G13 shold only get 4-5 ft but bigger is better


 


Have p.o.'s ever found any of yours greendave?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 4, 2010)

Years ago a guy was drowing on the other side of the cornfield behind my houe
He had 40 some plants and was busted ,when they serched the feild they found 5 plants that I had but put it on his total 
There was no way I was saying anything . My 5 to his 40 the only time I gave my girls away


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Years ago a guy was drowing on the other side of the cornfield behind my houe
> He had 40 some plants and was busted ,when they serched the feild they found 5 plants that I had but put it on his total
> There was no way I was saying anything . My 5 to his 40 the only time I gave my girls away


 

How did the p.o. know the plants were his if they were in a cornfield? did they do a steakout or were they right by his house?

I still have no white hairs on that trainwreck, man I don't know about that plant.. If I don't see any kind of sighn of flowering on that thing in another week or 2 tops, I might just pull that thing up. lot's of clones or a start to another brush pile?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank god for the rain today I though for sure I was gonna have to take a 3 mile hike


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> Thank god for the rain today I though for sure I was gonna have to take a 3 mile hike


It would have been a real good year to plant em and leave em down by the ohio, indiana border.. they are getting all the rain this year! And as for the hike no rain in newaygo county today.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn. It's been rainin all day at wmu


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

damn its crazy sunny and hott all day here in the metro.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

yea I havent watered once this year..rains atleast once a week I'm loving it!...my girls are all 7-10'ft tall and 3-5' wide...14 great white shark and 1 blue fruit 1 blue hash...I'm worried about the humidity around me its been humid every damn day.. I ordered some safer's 3-in-1 concentrate and it's spose to be here today but ups is slow as fuck...I got like and 2 hours before it'll be too late to get out there but when it comes to protecting my crop. I do what I gotta it's my life...

remember the name boys KB will be hitting the cannabis cup in a few years and you'll be able to say you knew me before and I lived a few hours from you! LOL

and had to add my protection plan my 7 month old 65lb red nose...few more months and personal protection training starts..hes already one bad motha fucker, he pull your ass across the yard if he wants to see somthing..my ol lady cant walk him...cant wait til hes 120lbs


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn those are some nice plants! I like the dog too... You haven't fed any nutes? And how far along has yours into flower?


----------



## vunwaed (Aug 4, 2010)

looking good klos$, those stalks are huge


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree nice plants KB, Hope ya get to bring em back home. and I hope ya make it to the cannibis cup someday.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are anyone else's crops flowering yet? I haven't really seen much but I haven't checkedthem out in a little over a week. Hopefully I missed alot! If I see more flowering and pistils then I did last time then I will start adding molasses. Man I can't wait... For this is my first grow..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

the GWS are about 2 weeks into flowering the calyx's are just starting to form and theres a decent amount of hairs collecting at the end of each branch hopefully they'll all be ready around the 3rd week of september..just sprayed them down with safers and plan to spray 1 maybe 2 more times to control powdery mildew and bud rot

and troy..deff using nutes...I use advanced nutes heavy harvest (spring, summer, and fall) using fall now...also pirahna, tarantula, voodoo juice, and carboload to feed benificial microbes..I would have also liked to use bud factor x and bud igniter but just didnt have the cash for it both are around 100$ a liter..be buying the connisuer nute pack from discountan.com which include like 10 diff advance nute products...in a 50 gallon package costing about 1500$ for my indoor setup after this years harvest...after this year I wont be guerilla growing anymore stayin 100% legit...cant afford to lose the only thing I'm really really good at.


----------



## hic (Aug 5, 2010)

I also hope this will be my last year growing in the red. I would love to find someone I could be a caregiver to. If I did I would grow 20 footers, lol. My relative has a medical card and we walk 1 minute to see his work. If I wanna check all my plants 3quarter of the day is used and I usually get into a fight with a pack of rabid mosqitoes or get in a dam headlock with a briar patch. wtf. Man I could shine if I were legit!

Any any helicopter sightings?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm hoping for too.. However I'm only 19 years old.. However I can be my own caregiver. I have doctors notes and I know I can get my card however I haven't hadthe 300 dollars to have it. I'm hoping after this harvest I will though. Also... Is it realistic to shoot for 3 ounces a plant outdoors for a first timer? I've just been doin the math and I really have no idea what my yield could be. I have 20 sssdh and 2 random chronic bagseed


----------



## hic (Aug 5, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm hoping for too.. However I'm only 19 years old.. However I can be my own caregiver. I have doctors notes and I know I can get my card however I haven't hadthe 300 dollars to have it. I'm hoping after this harvest I will though. Also... Is it realistic to shoot for 3 ounces a plant outdoors for a first timer? I've just been doin the math and I really have no idea what my yield could be. I have 20 sssdh and 2 random chronic bagseed


yes you can get 3oz a plant, first time i grew outside I only ended up with a quarter of some of the most fertilized dope in the world..nasty.Silly me I thought it was great that it was purple lol..it was purple from way too much ferts. but your first grow you have the internet,you can learn more in an hour then I did in 10 years, but then again people talk so highly of "hands on experiance". time will tell


----------



## delstele (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't seen any since my last sighting.. KBR killer looking ladies you got.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words! 

in my area they flew the 19th and 20th of last month and net'd 500 plants...about 20-30 minutes away from me...I seen them flying that whole week tho.. I hope that but keeps them quiet instead of fueling the fire...DEA gives the state police an attaboy and few thousand dollars hopefully there happy and HEMP stays on the ground for the next 2 months..my girls are bigger than I wanted them to be by about 2-4ft on some...mine range from 7-10ft tall and 3-5ft wide I was hoping for 6x6...

troy 3oz is do-able but it's better to shoot low and come out fat! lol .. outdoors is a differnt world from your perfect indoor enviroment..bugs, mold, rippers, police..you never know whats gonna happen..you could have a steller grow than 3 day before harvest it rains everday and your full of mold...sssdh is a large producer if I'm not mistaken..it all depends on how long you veg for and how well you take care of you plants...which somtimes means leaving them alone you can kill them will too much love...

honestly my first oudoor grow I think I averaged about 2-3 oz a plant, mine where small and the genetics were sub-par...elite genetics in a newbs hands is always better than shwag in the hands of an expert...unless you kill them...


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah a few are about 6 feet, there's some 5 feet tall and what not. But my only concer is they aren't very bushy. They are femmed, I'm starting to feed a 3-5-7 bloom nute alone with some molasses until flush.. If I get atleast 3 ounces per I'll be stoked! There are 22 all together.. But the runts I can't see pulling an oz off of. Which there are 3 of them so I just count 19.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 5, 2010)

yea depending on strain some you need to top or LST a little bit to get them to really bush out all of my GWS where topped twice and the ones that got more sun really bushed out as aposed tothose that didnt...also the veg period will determine your bushy-ness...my girls pop'd march 10th and were in the ground may 10th-15th

really troy the best thing you can do is buy a marijuana horticulture book...greg greens book is a good one and quite up to date i liked it more than jorge cervantes med bible...and really study horticulture and botany aside from marijuana ...cannabis is a simple plant like all others genetics is what makes the plant...and the more you understand plants in general you'll do better with cannabis...and theres no better teacher than hands on... 

I've self taught myself botany, horticulture, mycology, and little chemistry..all these played a role in me growing and understanding great bud..

and dont think you have to be a genius either lol...i dropped out of school around 10th grade as a 2nd year senior.. and failed my way there from 6th...lol...school was just so boring I was smarter than that!


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah mine popped mid march and went out April 20th. The did start flowering and had to reveg. So I know they were stunted at some point. All plants have been femmed and all are lst'd also. I've gone through a whole bottle of foxfarm grow big jaeger I don't have enough money to get anymore. So I'm stuck with this organic 3-5-7 fert. I will have picture up to date tomorrow, I'm going to see more flowering than a week ago! Since this is a 9-11 week flowering strain. But hey, 87 free feminized seeds why not?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Alot of those words were messed up... Bare with me I'm on my ipod


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 5, 2010)

9-11 weeks you'll be cutting it super early...around here octber 5th is cut off date like last resort by then you got mold,,its cold and rainy...thats why I chose strains tha ended in sept. but they were free so you can really complain...


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn.. Yeah that's my fear.. I'm really hoping flowering has kicked into gear... The earlier it starts the better!


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2010)

My relatives herijuana will be done in about 2weeks! Those plants started budding right around the solstice. I did not think that they would even finish all the way outside,but they will be the first ones harvested. WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 6, 2010)

Damnnn, are those from sannies? That's definitely on my list fr next year! I hope it's a big yielder


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> Damnnn, are those from sannies? That's definitely on my list fr next year! I hope it's a big yielder


 
yes, they were bought from sannies shop. and I gotta tell you those buds look like they can kick your ass. on another note outta 4 seeds 1 hermi.(male with female pistils) so I can already tell you hermies may be an issue,


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I've read that they have had hermie issues. I've smoked herijuana and it is so potent. Not a social high... Very good for passing out with. I am going to pick up a pack though.. Hopefully they are in stock come November. Hic, do you know anything about sssdh? I'm hoping that my buds will finish so I don't have to chop some premature buds as my first harvest.. And also, I really like the highs of sativa but imin michgan so I'm forced to grow Indicas... Do you know of any early finishing Sativas or hybrids that have the high of a sativa but flowering time of an indica?


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> Yeah, I've read that they have had hermie issues. I've smoked herijuana and it is so potent. Not a social high... Very good for passing out with. I am going to pick up a pack though.. Hopefully they are in stock come November. Hic, do you know anything about sssdh? I'm hoping that my buds will finish so I don't have to chop some premature buds as my first harvest.. And also, I really like the highs of sativa but imin michgan so I'm forced to grow Indicas... Do you know of any early finishing Sativas or hybrids that have the high of a sativa but flowering time of an indica?


I know nothing of this sssdh you speak of I do know it has haze in it wich brings a longer flowering time. I would think it would be alot like growing seeds from a bag of brown commercial (flowering part). I bought mandala 1, and sweet tooth for my upity high this year. I know for a fact that both won't have a problem finishing here in MI. 

These seeds we buy off the internet are all unique to us in michigan as to we just don't know what might happen with some... A perfect example is that herijuana outside grow. That strain is almost like a dam auto flower in michigan, I think it stays borderline with the amount of hours of sun it gets in MI to be on the verge of flowering at a moments notice? Although mandala1, hashberry,sweet tooth,critical mass,white widow,my alaskan,self made breed, are all on the typical scedule with prior grows in MI, In which they are all now getting white heads. They are about a month behind the herijuana in flowering at least.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 6, 2010)

actually that male with female traits is rare and should be kept alive...you can breed that male with any female showing those traits(hermi) and it does a reversal on the seeds basicly breeding out the hermi trait...fighting fire with fire so to speak

and thi is the answer to the whole strains being done quicker than others now you can buy a strain that states it will be done in 7 weeks and ppl see this as being done early oct maybe even sept, but when flowering time comes it's the last plant budding. Or the other way around you have a 8 week strain thats done sept 15..so what's up?...basicly this is a result of plants that flower with as little as 9 hours of darkness. Most seed breeders dont have the chance to test there seeds outdoors anymore and they cant tell you when its going to be done, so they think 7 weeks oh it will be done early when in reality this plant needs a full 12 hours to start flowering and wont be done untill late october...

I was worried about my GWS they said end of sept but I wasnt 100% trusting their word on it but the plants got huge and the flowers have started to bloom...and last week i think I checked sun up/set and we had a total of 9:14 dark in my neck of the woods i know its more like 9:45 now...


----------



## hic (Aug 8, 2010)

hey neighbors, took a walk with the rain this morning and am glad I did. about half the girls I checked on had a few yellow leaves on the bottom, I'm glad I had fertilizer in hand!.. Well so far I am still looking good, Have not had a plant cut down or ripped up yet,so thats real good. If they don't get took in the next 5 weeks they will most likely be there at the end.

Right know it's looking like I am going to have to go through and harvest 2 times, but we will see. Oh and that friggin trainwreck looks like it's starting to bud but still no hairs yet on it.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 8, 2010)

well thats good to here hic.. what trainwreck do you have? from what breeder I mean...my GWS are in there 2nd week of flowering...OH and a quick wierd Q ,for everyone, that I've notice with some ppl and some vids on the net, When do you consider your plants flowering? as soon as you flip to 12/12 or as soon as you notice the hairs and forming calyx's?...personaly when you flip to 12/12 games on, but I have seen a few vids across the net that say week 1 when there plant already has a button on it!

Anyways I'll be harvesting twice myself maybe three times due to having 3 strains out there...The GWS will be done sept 19th(8weeks)-25th(9weeks)...and the blue hash oct 10th, blue fruit even later at october 20th which wont happen in my neck of the woods, be far to cold an moldy by then. 

A few of my girls also got lit up bad by thrips or aphids while waiting for my safers concentrate to come in the mail... which if you oreder from the safers site it's only 18.00 and comes in 3 days(to MI) plus you can sign up and get 10% off and free ship with 25$ purchase..so sprayed the girls down good and have been removing dead/yellow leaves cuz its not fall yet!..

All my plants look great except for one that was almost destroyed by a pack of rabid bugs, it looks like hell and its all scragly due to too much leaf loss im sure. but the other 13 GWS look amazing, I also went out yesterday and had to cut down some small thorny trees and stick them in the ground infront and around the 2 biggest GWS for better camo just to break it up from the sky...

any other good sug. that I ca do for camo? the area im in is like all these big bushes and I've put my plants in between them the bushes are about 10-18ft tall and somtimes 20ft across, so basicly walked around the outside of the bush and found a spot that I could throw a plant in or made one myself ... now the plants are huge and dont so much blend like they did when they were 5-6ft tall I didnt plant on having a 8-10ft bush...lol...I wont mind at all come harvest!


----------



## re9volt (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it too late to put something outside??

I have a few 5 footers and someone offered me the use of an outdoor climate controlled greenhouse..Would it be too late to put them
out in the house in some 50 gallon smart pots?? I figure if it gets too late in the year I can always turn on the heat at night to finish them up?

I'm no stranger to indoor, but never done greenhouse before.

Thanks!


----------



## delstele (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude get them outside you still have time.


----------



## delstele (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad to see it raining today so no lugging water to my girls.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 9, 2010)

yea it can rain for the next 3 weeks or so...then I pray for nothing but 70 degree weather and 20% humidity, maybe a light breeze...lol...then two beautiful blondes will come up to me outta nowhere and want me for thier next porno flick! 




[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]

some thinking music...get the art out TIME TO THROW SOME GRAFFITI!


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 1089171View attachment 1089168View attachment 1089158








2 critical mass


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 1089216View attachment 1089191




here is that tall hashberry..gotta be at least 14 foot?


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 1089255







Here is a little more weight, I made this strain bout 2 years ago.


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 1089275View attachment 1089271






This is my fav mandala1, this pheno will be a seed bearer.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 9, 2010)

Well here are 2 of the girls the others are really close the jilly bean is at least 7 ft tall the Iranian has a stem bigger then a beer can
Thinkin the Iranian wont finish in Aug maybe mid to late Sept
Nice lookin Ladies there hic
Saw 4 bucks 3 6 point anda 12 point


----------



## rzza (Aug 9, 2010)

those look great guys!


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Green Dave nice plants. looks like you almost need to be standing on them to see em, awesome job makin em blend in with the surroundings!. Where's Pothead 32? did he get grounded?lol. Sorry to hear them iranians won't be done in august ,but hey you'll get more. Cool to hear your seeing some bucks, I am seeing a few here and there to...ha ha won't be long and I'll be kentucky fried stoned bow hunting!


oh and KB that is ghs trainwreck


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2010)

rzza said:


> those look great guys!


 
thanks rzza hopefully they turn out as dank looking as your avatar!


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya hic they are a bitch to find you can walk within a few yards before you can find them even if you know they are there
I cant take credit for that mother nature did most of the work


----------



## delstele (Aug 10, 2010)

looking good guys! I'll have to snap some pics and post em..


----------



## rzza (Aug 10, 2010)

hic said:


> thanks rzza hopefully they turn out as dank looking as your avatar!


ah thanks man. that thing was an autoflower too (red dwarf).


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 10, 2010)

rzza
How is that auto smoke wise I hear that the yeild is not the best and that the smoke had a lot to be desired but they have done alot of crossing latly
Looks good Dude


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 10, 2010)

nice fella's glad to see im not the only one gonna be makin out fat this year!...I dont have any new pics as I forgot to take some yesterday but i'll probably go back out tomar..I feel ok but not like 100% there, been trying to kick a habit of mine that well isnt easy, I get sick when I dont take my meds (pills, not pot)..while also tryn to quit smoking cigg's...might as well do it all at once lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 10, 2010)

This is.....








From this crop






outside of Detroit8 hours.
Straight hydro/aero grow of OG Kush

check out the signature for moire details.


----------



## Pothead32 (Aug 10, 2010)

Whats up fellow Michiganders? Havent checked in in a while due to some time spent in jail for a parole violation. All i could think about in there was my plants. Anyway, I got out and went out to see them that same day. I was pleased to discover that all 3 of my Mandala 8 miles high were in very early flowering I also discovered two males of different strains that I got rid of. I'm kinda wondering when these 8 miles high will be ready for harvest seeing as they are growing so vigorously.
All in all im pleased so far with how my first outdoor grow is going. 11 plants left with three confirmed females


----------



## hic (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi pothead32 sorry about the jail junk. Thats cool you got some females though eh? and your sure to have a few more with 8 more to sex out.

It's nice to hear all you guys are doing good, heck we get anymore people on this thread we could get a little RIU smoke party in MI!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 10, 2010)

JOC..your 8 hours outside detroit? lol why not claim 6 from lansing or 4 from saginaw...lol..where'd you get your OG? I think im going to order that and bubba or trainwreck from dr.greenthumb as his are true cut S1 seeds from the original breeder none of the backcross outcross f1 bs from this and that breeder's type of parent wanna be.

theres 100 white widows but 1 original from mr.nice, shantibaba actualy, every plant from GHS is "stolen" point being I like true ELITE cut's and seeds

read this... https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/283304-word-man-shantibaba.html

pothead..If your plants are in early flowering they'll b done at the end of sept. IF they are a 8 week strain..My GWS are in their 2nd week of flowering and will be done somtime after the 19th depending on weather..you just gotta get somthing on thm for mold..it's been hot and muggy this year and looks as tho it will continue thru til fall..If you look thru history we go thru periods where the temp goes up and down...global warming is natural event and its happening now..hopefully soon MI will be having cali weather and tennesse and kentucky become a jungle!

hic im down will a smoking party!...I'll prolly be throwing a harvest party this year so long as I come out where I want to.. I'll be inviting a few good friends from RIU for sure!

except then some of you may learn my real name and I'll have to kill you!...lol ...jk


----------



## vunwaed (Aug 10, 2010)

not doing to well. my girls were snatched up, it was just a bad spot to put them,, now t feels like such a waste of time..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 10, 2010)

snatched up? were they in pots and taken by rippers or did the suits smash and grab?


----------



## vunwaed (Aug 10, 2010)

they were in soil, on some open land and were close to my neighbors property. so they prolly took them
I'm not worried, just have to cut my losses...and figure out a better place next year.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey POTHEAD welcome back sorry about the time spent in the cooler but its behind you now
Yea a smoke off with you guys would be cool just to try someone elses grow and beable to talk to other growers and brag about our own stuff
kind of like fish stories
Vunwaed sorry for your loss, Its a chance we all take check out your area better next season and dont put all your eggs in one basket
Hic any ideas what to use to prevent mold?


----------



## delstele (Aug 11, 2010)

Pothead sorry dude its a bitch giving the man your time sorry..

vunwaed that sucks man I've had rippers get my plot not cool a very sinking feeling comes over you all that hard work for nothing. Look forward not back!

hic please tell use what you use to control mold..


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2010)

Well GreenDave never really have a had a mold problem, The most damage I had from it was the year I got married, I had a plot that I left for after the honeymoon, went back 0ct 25 and all were slimey as hell. Althogh the ones I got out in time paid for thw wedding and honeymoon!!! " I chose to get married in oct for a reason....free wedding lol.


If I had a mold problem this year I would cut down every tree I could to give it the "morning sunshine" also would remove any thing to the west of the plant for "more wind/air"... The more I liked the plant the more I would do. I had to go through about a month ago and cut down about 8 trees about as round as me to the east of the plant for more morning light with a 8 dollar saw from the sportsshop. I would also cut any bud off that had mold without thinking twice in doing so, I also would not let a plant go past oct 20th if rain and humidity are stickin around.

Dude sorry about the loss vuwaed, what you did not get in bud you got in experiance points. But still F-them experiance points ya aint got bud.

I went out yesterday to a plant and someone had within the past 2 days rode a quad 10 yards from the plant. so I can now justify cuttin that plant down " a little early" I will be damned if some prick is going to smoke my girl before me.lol, So in a way I am happy about that,I will get a bit worked up though if the moron takes it before it gets any crystals... I also am keeping in mind that not everyone knows what a plant looks like.. so that is so far the only plant that is suffering from any sort of sucurity issues.

as usual, only time can tell me what I am eager to know.


----------



## delstele (Aug 11, 2010)

hey hic that for the explanation of your method great write up. BTW I got married in Oct as well on the 6th 17 years ago.

Ahhh I see mother nature is giving our babies some much needed water thanks old girl we need all the help you can give us!


----------



## Pothead32 (Aug 11, 2010)

We should have a Michigan growers "Harvest Party" somewhere. Just like in the movie Homegrown. Bonfires, BBQ and a sampling of some Michigan's finest


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> We should have a Michigan growers "Harvest Party" somewhere. Just like in the movie Homegrown. Bonfires, BBQ and a sampling of some Michigan's finest


ill bring some of this


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2010)

i just seen that movie for the first time, the other day. i was like 'why havent i seen this yet' LOL


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> ill bring some of this


 

Shit if you're bringin that, I'll just pick up a couple bottles of pepsi for the cotton mouth.. Yea that movie can get ya dreaming big.


----------



## delstele (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm down for that..


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2010)

View attachment 1094432




Here is greenhouse seeds trainwreck, 

Well for info for any michigan growers here are some facts....mandala1 and mr nice critical mass,and green houses white widow will be done in michigan by end of Sept.

Sannies herijuana will be done by first week Sept.

barnys sweet tooth, mandala hashberry, greenhoses trainwreck will be around 2nd week of October


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

so who flies the red chopper over macomb? its crazy hes been in the sky hovering and moving very slowly to the next spot and they are obviously doing some sort of surveilance. bright red all over. its been there almost an hour now.


----------



## delstele (Aug 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> so who flies the red chopper over macomb? its crazy hes been in the sky hovering and moving very slowly to the next spot and they are obviously doing some sort of surveilance. bright red all over. its been there almost an hour now.




Dunno, But that's some scary shit bro could be LEO maybe a contractor for them.


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

he was in that location for at least an hour and then an hour later (few minute ago) i seen him a good 10 or 20 miles in a different direction.


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

heres the suspect ...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 12, 2010)

DUN DUN DUN!!!!!

shoot that fucker! a .22 shell to the ass end and hes down LOL ..jk dont do that 

deff prolly looking for dope or in ur area maybe just watcing traffic typicly when there searching homes its at night the heat diff is alot great as the sun goes down and lights are still up...that and I'm pretty sure in the state of MI they need a search warrent to scan your home its an invasion of privacy...

most the helis I see looking for dope around me are black or light and dark blue..but the dude tht flys my area lives about 30 minutes from me...I'm also is a farm town so theres nothing but state land and corn feilds...it's like a needle in a hay stack finding my shit (I HOPE)


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

my son asked me whats that hanging from the bottom of the heli. i thnk it was a camera or something. idk but there was something hanging from the bottom.


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2010)

Great info rzza, let us know what ya find out.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 12, 2010)

hmm could deff be a camera for sure..where they over any buildings? like moving ac units? they use helis for that shit..

hic that trainwreck looks good as hell I love th spot in the ferns blends right in there...

i think this is for green dave..you can use safer's 3-in-1 or serenade as a mold prevenitive spray it now and then once a week until about the 4-5th week of flowering as well as the other things that were stated good air flow is a must and the quicker the plants dew is dried of the better, once your buds are fat I would also (if you can) shake the plants off after it rains so there not holding a ton of moisture.. I've been spraying safer's 3-in-1 for the last few weeks to make sure powdery mildew doesnt show up which is the precurser to bud rot, and once you have powdery mildew its a bitch to get rid of...and I would ALWAYS REMOVE anything with any rot on it and im talking 6-10 inches below it...you can take it home a quick dry the bud and remov all the mold an still keep whats good but dont risk leaving it out there mold can destroy your crop in a matter of days with the right wind and humidity 

oh and rzza I'm actually heading to my patch in about 20 minutes so in a few hours i'll have some new pics here and in your thread for the outdoor girls!!!!

I'm also down for some bud stories with fellow MI growers! we need to network to get genetics flowing around in a month or so i'll have OG kush S1 and sour deisel S1 these are original cuts from the breeders selfed to create female seeds so i'll be willing to trade tem for other great seeds or cuttings!


----------



## delstele (Aug 12, 2010)

I have some MI strains that I willing to trade I have one I call thunderbay it was bread up in Alpena. I also have one I bread myself no name but she is some awesome smoke.


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

delstele said:


> I have some MI strains that I willing to trade I have one I call thunderbay it was bread up in Alpena. I also have one I bread myself no name but she is some awesome smoke.


lets see some pics...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 12, 2010)

im looking for either a good smoke with amazing yeild or amazing smoke with good yeild...but either way its gotta be redic..i'll be throwin some pics up shortly kinda dont have a minute right now but hour or so they'll be up fella's


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll have some seeds for trade for sure! KB I had some sour d my aunt sent me from colorado, nice choice. I was under the impression that sour d can't be grown outside MI is that a myth? or would it be like that herijuana and be done early?


----------



## firelane (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know what seed company the sour diesel I had last year was from, but I had two of them and they didn't start budding until early September and weren't finished when I picked them midway through November. I got clones from a friend of mine but never asked what breeder the original seeds were from. Maybe from the right seed company you can find one that starts flowering earlier, but the ones I had didn't stand a chance of finishing completely.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 12, 2010)

4 more weeks


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 13, 2010)

Well guys this is sounding like quite a get together hope it pans out I think it will be a GREAT time
we will have to find a place to have it if its for real


----------



## delstele (Aug 13, 2010)

rzza said:


> lets see some pics...



Not growing it this year, But I can take a pic of the beans..


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Well guys this is sounding like quite a get together hope it pans out I think it will be a GREAT time
> we will have to find a place to have it if its for real


 


anyone gotta cabin in the middle of the state? On another note, critical mass is a nitrogen pig FYI



http://www.abc4.com/content/news/top%20stories/story/Police-call-marijuana-bust-largest-in-Utah-yet/Z2u0eOy-Y0ODBfgD64xmow.cspx?rss=20 found this on the net.. dam



http://www.cannabisnews.org/united-states-cannabis-news/cannabisbustsus/state-troopers-make-record-marijuana-bust/ Here is one by us!!!


http://www.cannabisnews.org/category/united-states-cannabis-news/ Good Link all around


----------



## rzza (Aug 13, 2010)

hic said:


> anyone gotta cabin in the middle of the state?


pretty sure we could rent one and im more then down.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I have a cabin near Reed City 
Not quite in the middle of the state but in the middle of nowhere


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Well I have a cabin near Reed City
> Not quite in the middle of the state but in the middle of nowhere


 

works for me, I like the reed city area.nice folks


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 14, 2010)

Well Guys how are the ladies doin
Cant see my others but the LA WOman,Jilly Bean and Yummy are close to me


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2010)

those are some cool looking plants green dave. any hairs on em?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh ya
Will try to get some pics tomarow


----------



## rzza (Aug 14, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> View attachment 1098773View attachment 1098772View attachment 1098771


nice. stealthy too.


----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2010)

update. went to the male hole today and those pollin sacks really look like the will be opening up good next weekend, even the sweet tooth males are keepin up with the mandala males. which is a surprise because sweet tooth female hardly has any hairs yet, where as the mandala females have about dime sized buds on the tops. The critical mass male is by far the farthest along, I saw it last weekend and I think that it is poppin already. 

I hope they start really opening up hardcore by next weekend because I really wanna get what I am chopping down around the end of sept pollinated.. One goal this year is to make a shit load of all kinds of seeds!! I aint buying any more seeds for a long time. unless of course operation ever moves indoor but shit if I can grow enogh for a years time outdoors I ain't doin it.


----------



## delstele (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm gonna got out to one of my plots today and see how the girls are doing I'll snap some pics.


hic, How long you figure the seeds take to mature?


----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2010)

The rumor with the seed thing is 4-6 weeks. I have only bred plants indoors and I am sure it won't take longer than 6. If I pollinate next weekend that will give me 5 weeks till the end of sept. I won't hesitate lettin em stay in the round longer then planned, Only about 2% of the shit I plan ever goes as expected so ain't no big deal....just another week of campin by the gold.

I really would like to here if any of you guys have bred anything outdoors.

desteele what strains are ya takin pics of?


----------



## delstele (Aug 15, 2010)

Black widow, walkabout, cloud #9 and swiss cheese



I did a seed breeding program outside years ago and I found it takes bout 4-6 weeks as hic said. Back in those days I never knew about back crossing so I would get all kinds of phenos popping out so I just stopped producing seeds next year I'm gonna try again and see what I come up with. Off to check one of my plots.


----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2010)

delstele said:


> Black widow, walkabout, cloud #9 and swiss cheese


 
were did you find black widow seeds?


----------



## delstele (Aug 15, 2010)

hic said:


> were did you find black widow seeds?



The Black widow and Walkabout and Mr Nice strains. I'm a bean wore I have strains from a lot of breeders..


----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2010)

delstele said:


> The Black widow and Walkabout and Mr Nice strains. I'm a bean wore I have strains from a lot of breeders..


 

I see. I have been waiting for medicine man or black widow to become avalible at attitude, been waitin for a while. I would not mind snatchin some up when there in stock again.


----------



## firelane (Aug 15, 2010)

All but one of my plants have shown their sex, so far I have 9 females and 5 males, pretty good ratio. Two of my plants have like 3-4 weeks left and are looking like they're going to be really good, but small yield on each. The other seven females are starting to grow more hairs, but are looking like they should be done in late october. I may build some sort of shelter for them if the weather doesn't cooperate in Oct. I just gave all of my plants some bone meal in the soil and watered with some flowering plant food.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 15, 2010)

1)LAWoman 2)Yummy 3)JillyBean


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 15, 2010)

the black widow is the original whie widow ever bred shantibaba also has most of greenhouse seeds strain but they are slightly diff names and the mr.nice seeds are the originals..

seeds are usually done in 6 weeks once they are popping out of the calyx's and are dark brown your good to go take a test batch (5-10) first and germ them see how they do

I took a vid for you guys im editing some of i and putting some music to it right now and i'll post it up here for you all..

I'm also down for throwin down on a cabin if I can get away from my old lady..i'll also be throwing a harvest arty some time in october before it gets too shitty out!

vid will be up in an hour or so so stay tuned


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2010)

dam theres alota good pics on this page. Does'nt look like there are anymore rookies on the thread! thanks for sharing. Looks like Firelanes gonna have enough for winter.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 15, 2010)

OK fuck this was a hassle fucing youtube!

dry shit is blue hash, 50-55 days I cut it at 50..good up high and everythime I smoked was like the 1st time, never had to smoke more just to get the same buzz a J between 3 ppl and I was baked!!! Also was a good day smoke I was up til 5 am STONED but not tired shit kept me up till I came down

all the clones are GWS and the bigger are 2-3 weeks older than the others that just come out the aero cloner

[video=youtube;VGTc3JxY2kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGTc3JxY2kI[/video]


----------



## firelane (Aug 16, 2010)

KB those plants are looking great, all so nice and green. You are going to have a great fall, those things are monsters. Find some good help to trim, you'll be busy. I like the aerial shots in the video. Nice garden.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Garden KB how many lears you been at it?


----------



## firelane (Aug 16, 2010)

hic said:


> dam theres alota good pics on this page. Does'nt look like there are anymore rookies on the thread! thanks for sharing. Looks like Firelanes gonna have enough for winter.


Im like you hic, I really only need 12-15 oz's to last me all year and anything else is a bonus. Last year I gave away about 6 oz to friends, family, and coworkers.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen Pothead or rzza they havent been heard from in a while
Hope we domt need a search party to find them


----------



## Motorcity Whip (Aug 17, 2010)

Michigan in the house! This is the first board I've been on that Michigan has it's own thread. I'll be uploading pics of my grow soon.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome MW


----------



## hic (Aug 17, 2010)

pothead probly pissed dirty again as is back in the slammer. Nice grow indeed KB, Let me know if you need a hand trimmin for a couple days. I am gonna need to get a job soon so I can buy some more arrows for bowhunting. I would just assume work for you for a weekend.

everything is going well here in my world. no theives yet, no pigs yet, no retarted deer yet. thins are lookin good. Today I added some homemade shit I have added for years to the two that are farthest along. The only thing that has been on my mind besides sex for the past couple days is the fact that my pide and joy of the garden will be done in roughly 5 to 6 weeks. The only problem I have is I am waiting on this sticky sweettooth male to start to open... That mandala will hold 3 strains of pollen on her for sure! so that sweettooth has to start poppin this weekend.

I have not seen a helicoter in a while!! maybe they are done erradicating?


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2010)

<<<checkin in....

oh and that red chopper is back today.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 17, 2010)

rzza has anyone in the area been busted?
When the guy on the backside of the corn field got nabed they were all over the field with I bet 30-40 Leos a mile away they were lookin and for at least 3 weeks from air and land


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2010)

damn really? i havent heard of anything.

we got a blue and white one that i see alot that i think is related to hospitals and injured people and now this all red one that just loves to hover over my house for extended periods of time.


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL im sitting on my porch on my laptop and i heard a chopper after writing theabove post so i grabbed my camera and as he came over my house from behind i seen the bright red heli. this guy is creepy.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 17, 2010)

He's pretty high up there ,they fly alot lower here when they are lookin


----------



## hic (Aug 17, 2010)

what's going on with the iranians greendave, are ya happy with them so far?. 
Got to try that herijuana today. not what I was expecting, it sure as hell aint two toke weed. I must say that was only one bud from 3 plants so I will keep optimistic!. Had a nice taste,but not a strong taste and you can get a lungfull "smooth" no expando there. probly why people get so high off it you getta big lungfull you can hold on to forever.

won't be long now boys, coming around the last bend!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 17, 2010)

This is where the excitement and paranioa set in BAD, big budding plants, planes, heli's, HEMP's out hard..and all you can think 7 more weeks!! DONT FUCK ME NOW!!!! were gonna make it...

@ green dave this is my second outdoor grow...tho its the 1st(outside) that I've taken time and cared for, all together this would be like my 6-7th harvest(rest inside)...maybe 4 years now not too long things like this just work for me I have a certian understanding when it comes to pot, sounds weird I guess but from my very first harvest till now I've always grown good shit and it just keeps getting bigger and better, last year I started with 40 plants and got cut down to 13 w/ loosing males, deer, shitty placement(got too much water)got 2lb's, This year I started with 18 and have 16 left (some being 5-10x the size of last years), 1 got knocked over by deer and broke the roots below soil, and the other just was sickly from the start and I prolly would have hacked it as a waste of good nutes..did alot of research and studying of just cannabis in general countless hours sifting thru the facts and BS on the net what works what doesnt...and in my eyes it shows and is what made the difference in my grows than others (ppl and my own) 

this year it's looking like i'll pull 5-7x what i did last year with 5 more plants but from this year compared to last year plant wise, this years lower branches are some of my plants last year so theres a huge difference in plant size as well as growing skill and experience..That and I love it..the whole deal is just sweet start to finish..thts why im on here so much looking at everyones stuff try'n to help some if I can and just be a large part of this culture..try'n as hard as I can to push it far as it'll go without crossing the line..

which fuck where were at right now who knows where that line is?

anyways thanks for the kind words agian everyone and like 2-3 weks will have some half done buds to be looking at..!!!

oh rzza (and everyone) if you seein tht heli everyday it's eith medvac or just work of some sort write down the times you see it see if theres a pattern where it heads related to time....and everyone I bet you'll see those helis agian soon bout the 15-25 of aug...they're waiting for the plants to bud a litttle bit and really stick out..then they'll start fly'n hard agian til they pull another descent number..they pulled 500 bout 10 miles from my area the 19-20th of jul and usually they dont go out around me til aug cuz were such a small town but they'll be back dont you worry...


----------



## rzza (Aug 18, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> He's pretty high up there ,they fly alot lower here when they are lookin


yea but he was just flyin outta there. an hour before that and the day bfore that he was hovering maybe 50 ft above housetops.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 18, 2010)

You sure got a handle on growing KB
I will need to find some better places for next year as 7 of mine got over grown with thhe trees and cant cut them down with out being noticed


----------



## hic (Aug 18, 2010)

Well the madala male is starting to open! for sure gonna pollinate a plant or two this weekend. probly white widow, and that mandala. with critical mass and mandala males.. that sweet tooth idk? I do know that this is the lask weekend I can pollinate that mandala, that girl is fast. Some of the top buds are nickel size already! 

anyone got an idea if I should waste time pollinating ghs whitewidow? anyone here cross something with a ww female if ya did was it great?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like they will Rock


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 18, 2010)

ghs white widow is a great strain, the white shark I have is from ghs as well and is white widow(basicly) x super skunk...I can tell you now the white shark is bomb..even tho GHS stole their genetics fro shantibaba and theirs isnt th original as they claim it to be..

The thing with crossing a plant is you really dont know what you'll get and the best pick(widest selection) comes from the F2 seeds so basicly crossing one male and female from the seeds your going to create which will be the F1 generation(if you didnt already know this) so really you could grow 5 seeds out and get something bomb and somthing shitty you just gotta grow out like 100 and pick 3-4 sets of the best and then pick agian from those crosses and keep going until the plant you want shows itself and the seeds are closer to being the same with maybe 2-3 phenos at the most....it's a long process and alot of work but can be quite rewarding in the end basicly by F3-F4 you should have a decently stable plant so long as your working with good genetics to start with..thats why most of the really good strains are made with landrace IBL because theres no crazy variables in there

@Green D like I said man this is my FAVORITE thing in the world, not so much smoking tho im stoned everyday in one way or another, but growing is just relaxing and the pay off is rediculous you can put in like 1000$ and come out with 10,000...but im in it for the breeding I want to leave my mark with a sick strain like no other. Every good grower has a good strain at one point in there life some head that way an keep creating strains others just grow phenominal bud..I want both..heheh..

that and I like to help other growers as much as possible I'd really like to start doing a class, theres a ton of newer younger growers and old mis-informed growers..it really blows my mind the myth's ppl belive..lol..it makes me laugh everytime I hear somthing like stress that plant you'll get more THC....gotta hang it upside down so all the THC in the plant drains into the buds..just crazy my pet peave is "take all the "shade leaves off so she'll get more light" LEAVES CREATE ENERGY THRU PHOTOSYNTHISIS, we learned this in second grade!...but ppl need help for sure and it's more frequent than you'd think. If it's on here a forum for growers then think of the ppl who never even put time into researching it or looking at how other ppl grow...that mis-info from the freind of a freind who knows soo much about growing pot from his 2 bag seed plants that he got an oz from, uggghhh it's just everywhere and thats the shit and ppl that make it growing poison rather than growing medicine...

mis-info is what makes this a fine line between freedom and jail, you should check out the deal on eating cannabis oil spose to be a cure for cancer backed by science "rick simpson: run from the cure" is on youtube and quite interesting these ppl eat honey oil a little bit each day not enough to get high even and its cured a mans lun g cancer b/c the thc and cbd kill mutated cells in our body, wonder what it would do if you took it from an early age in the video this guy was like 65-70 on a death bed and it cured him 100%, showsthem putting the oil on a bandaid ad putting it strait on skin cancer 3 weeks later it was gone!...if we ate it as a vitamin everyday from now and this really works we'd live longer healthier lives from just eating honey oil...im going to for sure shit all you'd need is a half the amount of trim from each harvest to keep you healthy and cancer free fuck im all over it!


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 18, 2010)

KB im new to outdoor growing.. I've harvested 3 smaller crops indoors, but have never even tried growing outside untill this year. I have a question for you bro.. I live in Indiana and put my clones out the first week of May. Im growing A.M.S. its a indica sativa mix from Dr. Chronic.. My girls are doing awesome there nice and bushy and almost 4 feet tall. They just showed there pistils the beg of last week. Im worried they wont have enough time to flower properly before the 1st frost comes in october. The light wont be 12 12 here untill the end of september.. I have them in pots so I can move them to a dark room if need be, but I honestly dont wanna transport them in and out of my barn every day.. Im also worried about placing trash bags or a tarp over them incase Im running late for work and dont have time to stop by and take it off every morning.. What are your thoughts on this. Will they flower ok and be ready to harvest by 1st frost and if not What would be the best way to remedy this problem.. Thanks in advance for any advice anyone cares to offer...


----------



## hic (Aug 19, 2010)

i have strain I brought back from alaska whem we moved back.. I have grown this outside here in mi for 2 years. out of all my plants, this strain is also just starting to flower. unlike a few others that have been flowering for 2weeks. this alaska'n will still finish first week of oct. 

I have done the trashbag method as well, woked out great if you don't get too high and forget about it.

Thanks KB, yea I know mosta that stuff but heck theres alot of people that don't so "thanks" for the seed info.. So know I am wondering if cm/ww will be like that sharkshock? that cm has skunk1 in it -shantibabas?

If I don't become a care taker this winter I am going to be pissed. gotta another dam thorn in my hand and I am really starting to get mad at the mosquitoes.


----------



## Pothead32 (Aug 19, 2010)

What up guys? I'm still here, just havent had alot of time lately to get on the computer due to a change in living arrangements. I went out to check on the ladies last weekend and after pulling the last 2 males I now have 9 females to take into the home stretch. 2 Nirvana Pure Power Plant, 3 Mandala 8 Miles High, 1 Nirvana White Widow, 1 Nirvana Bubbilicious and 2 KC Brains Brains Choice. For a first outdoor grow it's looking to be decent so far. I started out with 15 total, lost 3 to slugs when they were baby's and 3 more turned out to be males. I'm pretty satisfied. I can't get too confident and relaxed though, haven't made it across the finish line yet. Good luck everyone...


----------



## rzza (Aug 19, 2010)

good to hear from ya pothead


----------



## hic (Aug 20, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> What up guys? I'm still here, just havent had alot of time lately to get on the computer due to a change in living arrangements. I went out to check on the ladies last weekend and after pulling the last 2 males I now have 9 females to take into the home stretch. 2 Nirvana Pure Power Plant, 3 Mandala 8 Miles High, 1 Nirvana White Widow, 1 Nirvana Bubbilicious and 2 KC Brains Brains Choice. For a first outdoor grow it's looking to be decent so far. I started out with 15 total, lost 3 to slugs when they were baby's and 3 more turned out to be males. I'm pretty satisfied. I can't get too confident and relaxed though, haven't made it across the finish line yet. Good luck everyone...


 


that's good to hear pothead32!! Glad your not on the slammer again.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice to see your out and about, Glad to hear your ladies are doin good and you got the last of the boys away from the girles in time to stop the seeds


----------



## hic (Aug 20, 2010)

Finally! I got that mandala poliinated with, CM,ST,Man1. Pollinated Cm with CM.Polinating whitewidow tonight with CM. I will pollinate trainwreck and alaska next weekend!.

collecting pollen as I type.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 20, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> KB im new to outdoor growing.. I've harvested 3 smaller crops indoors, but have never even tried growing outside untill this year. I have a question for you bro.. I live in Indiana and put my clones out the first week of May. Im growing A.M.S. its a indica sativa mix from Dr. Chronic.. My girls are doing awesome there nice and bushy and almost 4 feet tall. They just showed there pistils the beg of last week. Im worried they wont have enough time to flower properly before the 1st frost comes in october. The light wont be 12 12 here untill the end of september.. I have them in pots so I can move them to a dark room if need be, but I honestly dont wanna transport them in and out of my barn every day.. Im also worried about placing trash bags or a tarp over them incase Im running late for work and dont have time to stop by and take it off every morning.. What are your thoughts on this. Will they flower ok and be ready to harvest by 1st frost and if not What would be the best way to remedy this problem.. Thanks in advance for any advice anyone cares to offer...


well my strains are already in flower but they are early finishers (end of sept) most strains however tend to finish beg-mid october really you still have a little bit of time for your girls to kick into gear before its too late your a little further south than me and have a little extra time before it gets too cold..Also alotof strians can handle the first frost as well, this will give most strains alot of color (blue, red, purple) are you sure that the pistils your seeing are not the very beggining of flower? the first week you really cant tell at all and with some strains samewith the second, basicly for me by the time I can really say yea these girls are flowering it's usually alredy their 2nd week...so long as your flowering time is between 50-60 days you should be alright from now I have three strains outside right now 1 is in it's 2nd-3rd week, another just starting, and one that wont start for a week, my finishing times will be around sept 20-25 for the 1st, oct 10, and then oct 20 (which is very late) Als a big thing to remember that most ppl dont know is not every strain NEEDS 12/12 to flower others can flower with as little as 9 hours of dark which is how you get early finishing strains, this doesn't mean however that a 7 week (50-55 day)strain will be done in sept either it all depends on how much dark time it needs to trigger it and most seed companys now dont have the time to test this or even grow outside because of laws/prohibition IMO I'd just keep a clos eye on them and if you have to finish them off inside if you can or cut them a week early...if the temps get below 40F at night and days are no more than 55F the plant isn't growing anymore anyways..but we've also had record breaking summer so longer strains may make it this year! 

trash bag could fuck you hard too if you forget it'll be hotter than hell inside that bag on an 80 degree day..just take some pictures post um here and everyone here will help you out no problem we'll be able to tell you where you at and if you got time


RZZA I wouldn't advise putting them out that early start them inside and keep tem there until may 20th so long as you start them inside a month or so ahead of time you'll get some sizable plants.. I put 5 out may 10th this year farmers almanac said it was way past last frost and I got nailed...so next year im waiting until may 20th tho i'll also be growing in my backyard in a fenced in area and be having some 3-3.5 ft plants going out by then bigger is better for next year gonna try to double my yeild...already have 4 patients lined up too!!! gonna do half inside and half outside


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 20, 2010)

oh and chopped my indoor stuff didnt have the camera with me forgot it but I did snap a few bud shots I'll throw up lookslike I got about 1.5-2 oz per plant with the T8 lights which is damn good for those lihts I was thinking more like 1 oz per plant...shit its only like 150w they claim 20,000 lumens dont know about that tho...

I'll get some pics and another vid up soon!

looks like I also wont be buying spin pro right off the bat wich kinda makes me mad...fucking HATE the trim work me and th old lady trimmed for an hour last night and shes like so how mch will it be to do your outdoor plants i'm like well what we just did is a lower branch off one of the big girls..shes like how many! she didnt realize for like 5 minutes I was dead serious or belive me when i told her it woud take 2 days with a group to trim that shit by hand


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 20, 2010)

Trimmer for Hire
will work for BUD


----------



## rzza (Aug 20, 2010)

are you a topless female? thats all im hiring for now


----------



## rzza (Aug 20, 2010)

well ....bikini trimmers are acceptable as well.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 20, 2010)

I can trim Topless but I dont think your my type LOL


----------



## rzza (Aug 20, 2010)

lol FEMALE ONLY!!


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 20, 2010)

Back in the unemployment line damn it
Ill have my hands full this Fall as well


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok thanks KB ill get some pictures up tomorrow. Im almost thinking this week was its first week of flower but I'll let you guys tell me.. Its an 8 week finisher so if it is in flower now I should be fine.. I looked in the farmers almanac and the avg. 1st frost here is oct. 20th.. Ill get them pics up to tomorrow.. thanks again


----------



## hic (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys how they hanging? well I am about 95% sure the ST pollen was not ready "I really rushed it anyway" I guess I will hafta wait till late this week and try and pollinate those plants that will be ready at the end of sept with the ST male"sucks". all other male pollen was viable!! browning hairs everywhere!!.

so, so far so good those earlier varieties are starting to pack on the crystals and weight!. I could get high as hell from those mandala1 buds already, will post some pics of the progress soon.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 23, 2010)

if the pollen sacks were open or not, and it was powdery it should do the trick...the hairs you put the pollen on should "die" (turn brown/red) then you know if the pollen has slid down the hair and into the calyx...i always double nut tho..just to get my point across ...LOL...

yea got some GWS dried and curing and even now it's a tad bit moist from being in the jar it still smokes smooth as hell and is VERY potent due to high CBD content I harvested a little early (clear/mostly milky trichomes) I like my weed to be able to be smoked all day while still packing a kick in the dick later on...but deff impressed with this strain. I even had an old timer smoke some and tell me "I've never smoked weed like that in my life! your either real lucky or really know what your doing" cracked me up, another buddy of mine who I had given clone grew it out and was disapointed in it..until he smoked mine..the kid has ruined the names of like 5 good strain by not knowing how to grow

I'll take some beautiful half naked wemen for "trim" party ... LOL

I will be needing an extra hand I was out at the patch with my old man and he hasnt seen plants since he was 25-30 and his jaw dropped when he seen the 9-10ft bushes...he's like shit back in the day and even the recent plants I've ever seen were like a branch off of these...Hes like you deff got the work cut out for ya..I want sme help but at the same time I dont wanna pay ppl to do it nor let a few extra ppl know whats going on that dont already

HOPE EVERYONES GROWS ARE LOOKING AS GOOD AS MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Luck KB 
I have been thinking about harvest myself (It alot of work) I do all my trimming by hand this will be my first "Big" harvest outdoors so even thou I know it will be alot of work Im sure im under estimateing it
This is why we do what we do


----------



## hic (Aug 23, 2010)

no the pollen sacks were not open... they were close just not close enough,so I cut the sacks with some scissors and hoped for the best lol. I have done this before just indoors. I knew that the chances were slim to none with that pollen.. Today I went out and cut some more tops,the bottoms are opening this time so now I know the ST pollen will be viable, got the sacks currently sitting in a red bowl. If I see yellow dust in the bowl ruesday I will go out and try one more and last time to get some of ST jizz on that perfect mandala pheno before it is too late.

If I cant get this mandala pollinated in time I know for a fact that I will have a hundred ST seeds at the end of summer,and I already have 2 clones of this mandala pheno a a foot tall... so I will try again next yer with the cross only difference I will have a couple ST males in planters that I will make ready...so we will see

as I said before this is the first time I have bred outdoors and after this year if I choose to do it again someday there will be very minimal mistakes made due to trial and error. I aint no retart thats for sure even though this is a first I will have a hell of selection of seeds to choose from next year. I wanted to grow ST snd mandala cross.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 23, 2010)

These are the pics I just took tonight of one of my girls.. What do you guys think is she in flower yet or still in preflower.. Think im gonna have time to bud her before the frost gets here..?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 23, 2010)

She is Budding depends on the strain if she will finish but she should


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 23, 2010)

Dave, She is AMS, its suppose to be a 50% indica and 50% sativa mix.. The green house says average flowering is 8 weeks. Thats gonna put her finish date around the 2nd week in october so I think I should beat the frost.. Avg 1st frost where im at is october 20th.. thanks dave


----------



## firelane (Aug 23, 2010)

Mare you'll be fine, those plants are flowering and prob have 6-8 weeks left. Plus if there's one cold night in early October, its not the end of the world, as long as it heats up a bit the next day and doesn't keep getting real cold for days in a row, the soil temperature is important too.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool thanks fire..thats a relief to hear.. If you all have never grown AMS before I would highly recomend it.. It's pretty much been a hassle free strain.. It takes nutes well and when it rained every day for 2 weeks it didnt seem to mind all the water one bit.. I have a number of plants outdors and have not lost the 1st one.. considering this is my first outdoor grow ever im extremly happy with this strain.. As long as it smokes as good as it grows I think im gonna stick with this strain for next year also..


----------



## rzza (Aug 23, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> if the pollen sacks were open or not, and it was powdery it should do the trick...the hairs you put the pollen on should "die" (turn brown/red) then you know if the pollen has slid down the hair and into the calyx...i always double nut tho..just to get my point across ...LOL...
> 
> yea got some GWS dried and curing and even now it's a tad bit moist from being in the jar it still smokes smooth as hell and is VERY potent due to high CBD content I harvested a little early (clear/mostly milky trichomes) I like my weed to be able to be smoked all day while still packing a kick in the dick later on...but deff impressed with this strain. I even had an old timer smoke some and tell me "I've never smoked weed like that in my life! your either real lucky or really know what your doing" cracked me up, another buddy of mine who I had given clone grew it out and was disapointed in it..until he smoked mine..the kid has ruined the names of like 5 good strain by not knowing how to grow
> 
> ...


haha i took my dad to my shop and showed him mine, he reacted about the same way lol. not from the size obviously but hes never seen buds as pretty as qwerkle


----------



## delstele (Aug 24, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Back in the unemployment line damn it
> Ill have my hands full this Fall as well



Bummer dude I hope you find a job soon its getting harder and harder here.

Hey Fellas what up? Been away for a few good to see this thread still kickin..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 24, 2010)

no work!! fuck sounds like everyone else in michigan...lol... I havent had a full time job for more than 2 months for about 3 years now...MI is going down the shitter! but the medical MJ biz is boom'n ...went over to a buddy of mines house he just dumped about 5000 into a grow room he got 2 four ft 8 bulb T5's for veg and 2x 600w HPS for flower...all sealed rooms, lights are all sealed and hot air sucked right out, AC from the house is dumped in, Co2 , you name it! it's one of the better rooms I've seen in while...

My girls look beautiful didn't have time to take pictures today they dont look too much different except for all the little nuggets forming and finally some trichomes popping up...I also have one GWS that is bent over kinda like scrogged...and the bottom most branch off the stalk has 100% purple nuggets on it, but even stranger no other branch or bud has any purple what so ever, no other eaves nothing..none of the other plants either even the ones that are spose to turn with cold, this is just one branch off one plant and its the bottom one at that usually the tops will turn first from the cold and its mainly the leaves...this one branch has all purple BUD all the way up it bottom to top its crazy looking...Next time I go out i'll bring the cam and vid and get some shots...

@green D- this will be my largest harvest yet as well and honestly I dont want to trim or pay ppl to trim, and the more that im out there and the more old timers I talk to my number in weight keeps going up from 8-10 then to 15-20 from what some are telling me and its looking like...honestly I've never pulled more than a QP off a plant last years outdoor grow was shitty as hell and this is my 2nd, I just went off on my own no partners, new site, and no scared little puss's w/ me..I went all out...fuck why not either you make out fat as hell or your in trouble just the same as you would be with smaller plants why take the risk if your not going to profit from it? but if I pull what a few guys who've pulled LBS off plants are saying...I'll have my work cut out for me and a crew

getting closer and closer...I havent seen any helis near me at all! thank god I seriously think they got their quota for my area and have decided that they(state po) are happy with their number which doubles last years...this year they flew jul 15-20 (net 500+ plants) and last year it was aug 20-25(net 236 plants)..

hopefully!!!!! 4 more weeks!!!! come on we're on the home strech


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 24, 2010)

forgot I took this pic today lol...one of the skinnier plants but you can see the shear size of them...most are as tall if not taller but the bigger girls are much bushier


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 25, 2010)

Some of my girls are bigger then others , I know where Im NOT Planting next year
Im hoping for 3-4lbs but as long as I get enough to keep me for the year all the rest is a bonus (Cash in the pocket)


----------



## hic (Aug 25, 2010)

View attachment 1119060View attachment 1119042






here are 2 cm pics.


----------



## hic (Aug 25, 2010)

View attachment 1119081View attachment 1119066View attachment 1119061





here is the prize of the garden mandala1. make no mistake that plant is about 8-9 foot tall, I can't check out the top buds without a ladder. so I don't really know how those are shapin up?.

any of you guys think pollinating a plant while there is morning dew on it and is wet but not soaked, is an issue?. will it pollinate correctly?

KB nice fing plants dude, if your not going to hire any help at least buy yourself an electric hedge trimmer.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok I have another question for you guys.. I hope you dont mind me posting in here but you guys seem very knowledgable.. The AMS im growing is Anti Mold Strain its resistant to mold. Insects seem to stay away from it also.. If I take a female ams plant and breed it with a male from another strain, will it result in making the other strain mold and insect resistant also.? If so Any recomendations on what I should breed it with? Im wanting a strain that finishes early october at the latest and is fairly potent with an above avg yeild..


----------



## hic (Aug 25, 2010)

mandala1 and trainwreck I found to have very few issues with bugs also white widow did not really have any issues either.


----------



## delstele (Aug 25, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Ok I have another question for you guys.. I hope you dont mind me posting in here but you guys seem very knowledgable.. The AMS im growing is Anti Mold Strain its resistant to mold. Insects seem to stay away from it also.. If I take a female ams plant and breed it with a male from another strain, will it result in making the other strain mold and insect resistant also.? If so Any recomendations on what I should breed it with? Im wanting a strain that finishes early october at the latest and is fairly potent with an above avg yeild..


It may give some of the mold resistant tendencies to some of the off spring but your gonna have to back cross it a few times once you find the AMS pheno.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 25, 2010)

So after I grow the offspring to flower I should pollinate them with male AMS pollen.? Geting ahold of a male ams might be a challange. All I can find at the GH's are the fem seeds.. With that being said what If I forced a female ams to go hermie.. Then used the pollen from the hermie to pollinate the offspring with.. What would that do to the offsprings of the offspring.? would the hermie trait be carried over to them.?


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 25, 2010)

Hic I believe that the mandala1 and trainwreck come from the same breeders as my AMS.. This AMS has been so easy to grow. Evey clone I cut took roots with no problems, Basicly all I've had to do since I've moved them outside is feed them every 4 days.. Im just not sure how potent its gonna be.. Everything im reading is saying its a medium potentance strain with an avg of 15% thc.. People are also saying its some of the most resinous they've ever smoked though.. Im wanting to make a more potent strain as hasle free to grow as the ams.. I guess I got alot of time to play around and see what I can come up with before may.. I'd love to get my hands on some Lemon Kush or some OG Fire Kush to breed with..


----------



## hic (Aug 25, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Hic I believe that the mandala1 and trainwreck come from the same breeders as my AMS.. This AMS has been so easy to grow. Evey clone I cut took roots with no problems, Basicly all I've had to do since I've moved them outside is feed them every 4 days.. Im just not sure how potent its gonna be.. Everything im reading is saying its a medium potentance strain with an avg of 15% thc.. People are also saying its some of the most resinous they've ever smoked though.. Im wanting to make a more potent strain as hasle free to grow as the ams.. I guess I got alot of time to play around and see what I can come up with before may.. I'd love to get my hands on some Lemon Kush or some OG Fire Kush to breed with..


 
well I can assure you that traiwreck and mandala1 did not come the same breeder. I would not worry about making a super strain right now, It seems to me that you might have a better outcome if you save up 100dollars before next may, and just order some seeds. birds can't fly before they hatch.


----------



## firelane (Aug 25, 2010)

Mare, why not try and cross AMS with another mold resistant, early flowering strain. If its for outdoor you should be trying to make your bud flower earlier and be more mold resistant, not cross with a new strain to make it less mold resistant. There are some strong strains that aren't prone to mold, but I'm not sure about early flowering and mold resistant. The one I was going to grow this year is ATA Tundra, it is supposed to be mold resistant, early flowering, resistant to cold, and really high in THC, but my seeds got stolen. I don't know if everything the seed company claims is true, but it sounded like the perfect MI strain.

KB- Maybe your purple branch is really dank, but sometimes if its not caused by the cold, purple can be a sign of stress or other bad things. Also last year, at the end of the year for me, several of my buds turned purple, and those were the worst tasting nuggz. Hopefully your branch is purple in a sticky dank way and not purple in a bad way.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 25, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/170819-m-s-seed-greenhouse-whats.html _ I bought the ams seeds. Hic it has nothing to do with the 100$ for seeds.. Money is not realy a factor both me and my wife work full time and have a descent amount in savings.. It saves me money growing insted of purchasing.. All an All with the seeds, nutes, pots, and soil im probaly 300$ into this years grow, and thats not counting any of my lights or ph equipment that I've had for the past couple years.. Like I said in earlier post this is my first year growing outdoors, and things seem to be taking longer outside then they do inside.. Thats what is throwing me off.. As far as purchasing diff strains for next year I do plan on doing that, but I also want to try my hand at making a super strain thats never been seen before.. And I am pretty sure the breeders of Trainwreck also bred the AMS.. I just ran across AMS bred with several diff strains at GHSC Im gonna order a couple of those But I would still like to breed it with a kush strain... _


----------



## hic (Aug 25, 2010)

Well Mare A Wanna I can tell you if you are breeding for a super strain outdoors you can consider some of mandalas seeds an option, I have the same idea as many do. to make a strain of my own, that meets all my expectations. This year I have 6 strains goin on and out of the strains I really like how well 2 of mandalas strains did this year so far, even the germination is hardy 1 outta 14 seeds did not sprout. anyway I am not going to get into it too much except that next year I will be growing out a clones from the pic a few posts back. I will also be growing a few seeds of each strain I pull of that plant. my 2cents is if you are looking for a foundation for building a super strain outdoors here in michigan maybe one of mandalas strains would work out for ya? they are cheaper then most but shit maybe mandala is responsible with there bills idk? I think its just cause there doing fine at $40 a ten pack.

If I were you I would pollinate the ams with something that finishes a little earlier, next year sprout those seeds and pull out another ams clone and let em breed. and so on


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 25, 2010)

I really like the DR Greenthumb and TGA Gear


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 25, 2010)

im too stoned to follow the last few posts so im useless here.... . . . . maybe in an hour or so,

wanted to get pictures today but ol lady took the working car...FireLane I usually can tell the cause of why this is purple and the most I can come up with is genetics..maybe a rare pheno, recessive trait or somthing.. but ot from stress not from nutes, deff not cold enough, and not another plant or brach has it...I'll snap some pictures..
and the reason your purple nugs may have tasted bad is they prolly got hit by frost and it killed the plant tissue to a degree...IMO..

HIC- if it was just as easy as an elictric trimmer..lol a bonsi trimmer is like 900$ I dont have money for it with rent and all im broke as hell rght now... i'll prolly be having a few trust worthy ppl over for a day to trim like pro's!..I'll lose a few oz but it'll be worth it just so I dont have to do it...specialy if I pull alot ppl dont realize how much it really is growing small amounts inside, shit take all of your plants and times that by 16..rediculous

and I also belive i'll be ordering from dr.greenthumb and prolly serious seeds..TGA has some awsome new strians coming out as well tho


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Hic im gonna go look at mandalas stuff in just a few. Never hurd of them untill I joined this forum but alot of people here seem to use them... I deff want to breed with somthing that flowers sooner for outdoors.. looking for a good pure indica to throw in the mix at some point.. My goal when im done breeding is to have a strain thats mold and pest resistant, Finished by the end of september first of october, Have an above average yeild with big buds And is potent, tasty, and dank looking.. I understand its gonna take alot of time, money, and work. And that I have a better chance of failing then i do succeding. Im still willing to try and see what happens though.. I mean seriously whats the worst thing thats gonna happen.. I end up growing and smoking alot of diff bud along the way.. By the way i've been admiring your girls since i first ran across this thread... You got some sexy looking bitches bro... By the way I hurd someone is bringing a 30 year old, original strain, of acapulco gold to the canabis cup this year


----------



## hic (Aug 26, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Thanks Hic im gonna go look at mandalas stuff in just a few. Never hurd of them untill I joined this forum but alot of people here seem to use them... I deff want to breed with somthing that flowers sooner for outdoors.. looking for a good pure indica to throw in the mix at some point.. My goal when im done breeding is to have a strain thats mold and pest resistant, Finished by the end of september first of october, Have an above average yeild with big buds And is potent, tasty, and dank looking.. I understand its gonna take alot of time, money, and work. And that I have a better chance of failing then i do succeding. Im still willing to try and see what happens though.. I mean seriously whats the worst thing thats gonna happen.. I end up growing and smoking alot of diff bud along the way.. By the way i've been admiring your girls since i first ran across this thread... You got some sexy looking bitches bro... By the way I hurd someone is bringing a 30 year old, original strain, of acapulco gold to the canabis cup this year


 

I will have a cross of this early stinky mandala pheno and the earlier pheno of critical mass seeds harvested this year as my goals are about the same as yours, you my wanna sprout some of these seeds and try a grow, I can get em to ya but not till oct/nov.

or trainwreck/mandala or sweettooth/critical mass or trainwreck/critical mass or white widow/critical mass or white widow/mandala or sweettooth/mandala or whitwidow/sweet tooth or alaska/sweettooth or alaska/mandala or hasberry/sweettooth. and or any of the original which will be F2. sweet tooth,mandala,and critical mass. I will have them all.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Hic.. I would love to do some seed swapping, or even just purchase some seeds from you when there ready.. I did find a mate for my ams.. "well actualy my brother is the one that got the rooted clone from his buddy" It's a strain called BC skunk.. Suppose to be an early finisher done by the end of sept. Its also insect and mold resistant and suppose to be a high yeilder. Im cutting clones off my mother today for breeders. Theres no way in hell we can get the skunk to flower in time to breed with the girls we already have flowering.. My bro cut a little tester off his ams last night and brought it over to burn.. I was actualy kind of impressed with it.. Tasted like shit cause it was obviously not curred, but it got us pretty high and his girls are prob still 2-3 weeks out.. I still dont realy have any buds forming on mine yet. Think im gonna start moving most my girls in the barn about 7pm every night then set them back out in the morning before work.. Im starting to get paranoid there not gonna be mature before it gets to cold..


----------



## hic (Aug 26, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Very nice Hic.. I would love to do some seed swapping, or even just purchase some seeds from you when there ready.. I did find a mate for my ams.. "well actualy my brother is the one that got the rooted clone from his buddy" It's a strain called BC skunk.. Suppose to be an early finisher done by the end of sept. Its also insect and mold resistant and suppose to be a high yeilder. Im cutting clones off my mother today for breeders. Theres no way in hell we can get the skunk to flower in time to breed with the girls we already have flowering.. My bro cut a little tester off his ams last night and brought it over to burn.. I was actualy kind of impressed with it.. Tasted like shit cause it was obviously not curred, but it got us pretty high and his girls are prob still 2-3 weeks out.. I still dont realy have any buds forming on mine yet. Think im gonna start moving most my girls in the barn about 7pm every night then set them back out in the morning before work.. Im starting to get paranoid there not gonna be mature before it gets to cold..


 

I never said I would Sell you the seeds. I did infact offer to give ya some for free. One personal goal of mine is to give so many damn seeds away this year and years to come so the arrogant pig F-uckers that think that their product is gods gift to us because it's grown in a dinky ass hydroponic system that it is only availible for $300 an ounce... whatever I am all grown up now, and willing to take measures in my to my own hands which is give out as many seeds as I can to everyone I know and give them plenty for people they know. plants with quality and quanity and done around end of sept...

Mother fers wanna play with fire and try to charge me 300 an oucne? everyone around me will have the ability to grow so much dope that people that say they need 250 an ounce will get laughed at. again whatever but look what rosa parks did, I got nothing but time and a goal to complete.

then we will see how much an ouce will cost me if I ever run outta again... I give out tons of seeds I will get one hell of a break! f-ers


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 26, 2010)

> I never said I would Sell you the seeds. I did infact offer to give ya some for free. One personal goal of mine is to give so many damn seeds away this year and years to come so the arrogant pig F-uckers that think that their product is gods gift to us because it's grown in a dinky ass hydroponic system that it is only availible for $300 an ounce... whatever I am all grown up now, and willing to take measures in my to my own hands which is give out as many seeds as I can to everyone I know and give them plenty for people they know. plants with quality and quanity and done around end of sept...


Sounds like we are on the same page bro.. I gave away half the seeds I bought this year and I couldnt tell you how many clones I've given out to buddys and family.. I asure you any seeds you send my way will be spread out amongest my network and greatly appreciated by all..




> Mother fers wanna play with fire and try to charge me 300 an oucne? everyone around me will have the ability to grow so much dope that people that say they need 250 an ounce will get laughed at. again whatever but look what rosa parks did, I got nothing but time and a goal to complete.


Some people around here try to charge 400 an ounce for the shit.. Im sorry but no weed ever grown is worth that to me.. Damn greedy bastards is all they are.. I remeber way back in the day (1994 LOL) when I first started smoking. I could get an oz of dank nuggets for 125 bucks. We bitched about that and thought we were getting ripped off. I promise you that your are not alone in wanting to drive these greedy dealers out of business. I have never sold one gram of anything I've ever grown. If a buddy comes to me and ask if I could help them out with a couple buds untill theres is ready I always just give it to them, and they always do the same for me. Thats what the marijuana culture should be about. Buddys helping buddys and smokers helping smokers. The people who are only out to make as much money as they can as fast as they can are the people who give marijuana a bad name.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 26, 2010)

preeeech!!! hahah as long as there is prohibition there will be high prices bro you just gotta know the right ppl...i charge 250 cuz I can get that at a dispen. 250 all the way up ALL THE WAY never ending 100 LBS at 250 an oz...lol 4 million plz...

flooding the market at this point will do nothing, but like cali sooner or later the price will drop they usually only get about 2500 an lb we get 4000 go to NY and get 5-6000...price is price just grow enough so you dont run out for a year and you got extra pocket change to pay the bills..

and I lied agian lol..no pic's today ol lady's gotta go back to her moms to bring more of her moms crap back to my place...not like we dont have enough shit lay'n around...between all my growing supplies 3 yrs of ghetto growing builds up crap,..pot's all sizes shapes, lights of all diff kinds, all sorts of just junk....


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Aug 26, 2010)

View attachment 1121079View attachment 1121078View attachment 1121077View attachment 1121076

These are what I have going right now, its just some reggie seeds. Im leaving them under care of my buddy who owns the property now, as I head off to school. I really hope he doesn't fuck em up... I left him a nute schedule though, so they should be golden. I know the two on the left are females now as they have definate pistals. The one on the right, I don't know about though... I see what looks like pistals and budsites but they may just be new leaftips forming.

Im very confused because most other MI outdoor plants look farther into flower than these.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 26, 2010)

wow I seriously had no idea the dispens where paying that much.. what do you have to do to be able to grow for a dispen.. I actualy just bought an oz of northen lights and paid 250 for it, thats what the going rate is. Your right theres not alot any one can do to get the prices down during prohibition, Except grow it your self. what I was saying im gonna make sure none of my friends or family have to spend that kinda money to smoke.. Give a bud to a friend he gets high for a week.. Teach a friend to grow a bud He gets High For Life..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 26, 2010)

yea I hook freinds up at 250 an oz but everyone else and ppl im not close with I'll rape um on price its just taking the risk on a person I dont know and typicly I wont meet them and just give someone else a cut of the price so nobody ever see's me...

to get hooked up with a dispen. really you just go talk to them see if they need a supply which they need a supply of good growers and if they like what you got they'll take whatever they want...not all will give you that price some may be more or less...the problem wit MI dispen right now is their price is rediculos and their taking any dope that looks good and has a good name I could shit in a bag cover it with sugar and call it white widow and they'd be all over it..they dont understand that weed is easy to grow but good dope is hard to grow..fuck bagseed looks good homegrown...


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> ..fuck bagseed looks good homegrown...


Correction: Bagseed IS good homegrown.

The way I see it is:

40% Growing care
35% Harvest, trim and cure care
25% Genetics


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2010)

MI Bluntsmoker said:


> Correction: Bagseed IS good homegrown.
> 
> The way I see it is:
> 
> ...


here i fixed your post, you made a couple typos...


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2010)

more like 
19.5
.5
80

edit:i should mention that curing is extremely important but its so simple that it gets the .5 i mean as long as you burp it in the beginning (not even ALWAYS neccessary) then your curing it properly. genetics are everything.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 26, 2010)

it it is the light making the leaves look yellow in spots in the pictures..

These are pics I just took before I moved one of my girls inside for the night. Im gonna move this one in and out at 7pm and 7am for a week. Then see if it's doing better then my other girls before I start moving them all in and out every day.. It just seems like there taking so long to flower outside in this long light. Right now here it's about 13.5 hrs of day light and 10.5 of dark. It might be enough to triger them to flower but im thinking they might flower faster and get more yeild if I keep moving them inside untill the light hits 12 12 the last week of september.. what do you guys think she looking ok for 2nd week of flower.? 



> to get hooked up with a dispen. really you just go talk to them see if they need a supply which they need a supply of good growers and if they like what you got they'll take whatever they want...not all will give you that price some may be more or less...the problem wit MI dispen right now is their price is rediculos and their taking any dope that looks good and has a good name I could shit in a bag cover it with sugar and call it white widow and they'd be all over it..they dont understand that weed is easy to grow but good dope is hard to grow..fuck bagseed looks good homegrown...


Thanks man I had no idea thats all you had to do.. If I get some extra of this harvest Im deff gonna look into that..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 26, 2010)

rzza I 100% agree...genetics in the hands of a retard is better than shit in the hands of the best growers of the world...GENETICS ARE EVERYTHING a plant can only be as good as its genetics and it just that ...theres no way to make a plant grow more than is geneticly pre-determined why do you think the most elite cuts are hard to find if imposible have you EVER heard anyone say yo I got a original GDP male or original chemdawg male...NO and its because the males of those plants are worth more than the female because of the genetic potential it holds

keep pressing reply instead of w/ quote

40%skill
60% genetics

curing goes with skill but it also goes to show that good genetics grown wrong can produce crap as well...so skill is a big part you can grow good bud anyone can but growing great dope is where skill comes into play


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 26, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> View attachment 1121368View attachment 1121427itView attachment 1121370View attachment 1121594 it is the light making the leaves look yellow in spots in the pictures..
> 
> These are pics I just took before I moved one of my girls inside for the night. Im gonna move this one in and out at 7pm and 7am for a week. Then see if it's doing better then my other girls before I start moving them all in and out every day.. It just seems like there taking so long to flower outside in this long light. Right now here it's about 13.5 hrs of day light and 10.5 of dark. It might be enough to triger them to flower but im thinking they might flower faster and get more yeild if I keep moving them inside untill the light hits 12 12 the last week of september.. what do you guys think she looking ok for 2nd week of flower.?
> 
> ...


yo mare that strain finishes early enough and the extra light actually gives the bud more light to form with most plants will trigger and your deff already have so I wouldnt worry about moving them in and out everyday the only thing that could come from that is a hermi (if you forget about them and mess the schedule up) plus if the light in the morning comes up at a diff time changing the morning light start up can really effect them in a bad way as well...at this point they will end when they end and theres no speeding it up...your buds will be the biggest there going to get outdoors there no amount of indoor light that can compare to the sun!


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me ask this then.. I did move that one girl into darkness at 7pm tonight.. THe sunrise here is at 7:03 tomorrow. im gonna put her back in the same spot she was in at 7:00.. since I already cut her light cycle by an hour and a half today whats gonna happen if I leave her out and dont bring her in at 7pm tomorrow.. Would that send her back into veg since the day grew or is one day not enough to effect her.. I honestly didnt wanna bring her in tonight.. My brother and another buddy convinced me to do it.. They told me the extra dark time would let more of the protien that induces flowering build up, and there for make her bud come on faster and bigger.. I will say this my brother started moving two of his in about 4 weeks ago.. we were basicly at the same point... we have clones from the same mother, same nutes, same soil, and the same pots.. the two that he moved have monster buds all over them and sugar leaves out the ass.. While mine realy are yet to have any bud on them at all.. My pistils have looked like cotton balls for three weeks but still no buds yet.. If you think it wont hurt my girl any to leave her out again then I will.. Im deff gonna leave the rest of my bitches out now.. I've seen your pictures and read your post.. I know you know what your talking about.. Hell if it wont hurt it any I'll tke it back out right now.. I got a green flash light thats ok to use right.?


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> preeeech!!! hahah as long as there is prohibition there will be high prices bro you just gotta know the right ppl...i charge 250 cuz I can get that at a dispen. 250 all the way up ALL THE WAY never ending 100 LBS at 250 an oz...lol 4 million plz...
> 
> flooding the market at this point will do nothing, but like cali sooner or later the price will drop they usually only get about 2500 an lb we get 4000 go to NY and get 5-6000...price is price just grow enough so you dont run out for a year and you got extra pocket change to pay the bills..
> 
> and I lied agian lol..no pic's today ol lady's gotta go back to her moms to bring more of her moms crap back to my place...not like we dont have enough shit lay'n around...between all my growing supplies 3 yrs of ghetto growing builds up crap,..pot's all sizes shapes, lights of all diff kinds, all sorts of just junk....


 


well I am going to make it happen in my little area over here. I am going to flood the market with good quality seeds that is for sure!. I am however just going to continue growing my own. I really don't give a shit about the rest of the world, or their dope prices, just as long as I can get that silly shit outta my world I will be pleased. from newaygo to grant, reasonable prices all year LOL 

And I will tell everyone this one time. anyone bashes any of my ideas and tell me Ideas won't work fuck i just won't share anymore, We all need encouragement especially when most of the world is falling apart....instead of telling me my shit won't work, brainstorm for a bit and give me some options I may have not considered.. some ass the other day on another thread with lots of post tells me I am a idiot for attempting to pollinate some plants while morning dew was still on the buds... I took a pic this morning of several solid branches begining the reproductive proccess. you are only an idiot if you listen to everyone else and not yourself

and by the way I am going to post that picture up for that for that guy later and then he will feel so fuckin broken that he may think before he speaks from now on.


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 27, 2010)

My plan is to be smoking good.


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

nice plant dude. what's the strain?


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 27, 2010)

Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth
We have 15 of them and one Grape Krush.


----------



## delstele (Aug 27, 2010)

Huh?? You da man looking sweet!


----------



## delstele (Aug 27, 2010)

What site you peeps hosting pics on?


----------



## insertedtexthere (Aug 27, 2010)

good luck in the d. niggaz be grimey out dur


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

insertedtexthere said:


> good luck in the d. niggaz be grimey out dur


 
yet another posts of someone that went too city. and I aint no niggaz.


WARNING!!!! to all michigan cornfield growers as previosly stated many posts back that something was up with the field corn this year. Well I drove to town this morning and saw 4 cornfields getting ripped through with combines... I just spoke with my cousin a minute ago he was driving through Sparta and said everyone is out cutting down their corn there too.
There is going to be alot of crying boys when they take a trip to check on corn field grows this year. See we just had to advance the corn did'nt we. Might not be able to grow in cornfields before long around my area!


----------



## insertedtexthere (Aug 27, 2010)

it was a joke .. no hate here.

Corn field growing is popular around here in Illinois as well. Weather around the midwest has been great this week, and will continue to be good for another week.


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2010)

are you saying they are pulling the corn early? how is that affecting your outdoor grows?


----------



## insertedtexthere (Aug 27, 2010)

People throw their plants in corn fields.


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2010)

but isnt the corn attended to while its growing? i mean who feeds it and tends to them?


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 27, 2010)

Most farmers in my area who grow corn do very little to maintain it, I guess with the diversity of crops the soil is rich enough to not need ferts or anything. I never even see crop dusting of pesticides, so they do make an ideal place to grow for some.


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

rzza said:


> are you saying they are pulling the corn early? how is that affecting your outdoor grows?


 
it affect the grow by ripping up your plants and shredding them. so it is like they'plants' never were.


----------



## delstele (Aug 27, 2010)

Fuck I hope there not cutting early. I do know that the corn they use for silage is being cut as I type this but the field corn has to have 10% moisture content or less to be harvested and stored or it will mold and be useless.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 27, 2010)

yea corn is geneticly altered and all farmers need to do is prep soil before the corn starts like organic growing....the feilds right down the road from me are actualy bare this year so they can grow weeds and the chop um up into the soil for next years nutes...corn feilds are also HEMP's/DEA's #1 fly over spot, along with rivers and lakes, private ponds, anny water source...and any farmlandfor that matter...best bet is to stay clear of these things and go deep into state land...or get your card..or both!..

hic theres only so much we can do right! i'll take some of those free seeds tho got a ton of ppl I can pass them to..I'll swap you some of my F1 creations as well!

well fellas I'm heading to the patch here in a few I'll do my best in getting some good shots for ya! prolly just make another video it's much easier...this time i'll try to shake less lol the pills and redbull

Mare- 
I'm sure that since your plants were already in flower from just being outside that the hour of extra sun wont make a differene at all bro..its more of a prolonged thing that can screw them up maybe like a week or so, you'll be all good..cannabis like most good things in this hell hole cant be rushed...I can tell u one thing growing has deff givin me the patience of an old indian chief.. <---LOLZ


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 27, 2010)

guys my dad and most my family are farmers, what they are cutting now is the corn there selling to the biodiesle plants.. But with this hot dry summer we've had its a sure bet the feed corn will dry out early this year.. My dad normaly cuts his corn down around the first week of november. I stopped by his place a couple nights ago and he was talking like he might start cutting test strips the first couple weeks of october this year.. Like KB said corn fields are not a wise choice to grow in at all.. With the cameras the dea has it sticks out like a sore thumb from above. Even just a few plants in a close area are no trouble spotting.. If you cant grow on your own property, then your best bet is in a state forrest or nature reserve way off the beaten trails.. Im glad I finaly got enough land to grow on. I would get to paranoid If I couldnt keep an eye on my girls..



> Mare-
> I'm sure that since your plants were already in flower from just being outside that the hour of extra sun wont make a differene at all bro..its more of a prolonged thing that can screw them up maybe like a week or so, you'll be all good..cannabis like most good things in this hell hole cant be rushed...I can tell u one thing growing has deff givin me the patience of an old indian chief.. <---LOLZ


Thanks KB, I set that one back out right before sunrise today and they are all gonna stay where there at untill there ready.. I looked at them real close with my mag glass this morning and Finaly I can see the starts of buds on most of them.. 8 weeks from today is like october 22nd so no doubt I will be fine.. I dont think I have 8 weeks left anyway more like 6 or 7 if the buds start forming as fast as they do inside..


----------



## delstele (Aug 27, 2010)

Must be I'm not welcome on this thread I have asked several questions only to go un answered.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 27, 2010)

> What site you peeps hosting pics on?


you just upload them in the thread or you have an album in your profile you can upload them too... If you do a little bit of reading and searching before you ask stupid questions like that you can find the answers on your own.. nobody is ignoring you personaly they are ignoring your stupid question... This thread has been nothing but great to me.. full of people wiling to help and give advice if you ask intelligent questions nicely man..


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

I just take the pics right off the coputer. idk?


----------



## hic (Aug 27, 2010)

well Delstele I went through your post and cannot find a question from ya. Sorry man, Yea I get the pics right off the computer and upload em on here. This might be rude but, could you please reask a question or 2?


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 27, 2010)

Imageshack.com or .us
Here is a link to my journal https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/361001-barneys-sweet-tooth-outdoors-go.html


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 28, 2010)

UPDATE BUD PORN
These are my Iranian G13


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> you just upload them in the thread or you have an album in your profile you can upload them too... If you do a little bit of reading and searching before you ask stupid questions like that you can find the answers on your own.. nobody is ignoring you personaly they are ignoring your stupid question... This thread has been nothing but great to me.. full of people wiling to help and give advice if you ask intelligent questions nicely man..


look man when you asked a question did I call you stupid? There are no stupid questions you sir are an ass..



hic said:


> well Delstele I went through your post and cannot find a question from ya. Sorry man, Yea I get the pics right off the computer and upload em on here. This might be rude but, could you please reask a question or 2?


Thanks hic..



Huh?? said:


> Imageshack.com or .us
> Here is a link to my journal https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/361001-barneys-sweet-tooth-outdoors-go.html


Thank you..


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 28, 2010)

> look man when you asked a question did I call you stupid? There are no stupid questions you sir are an ass..


Thank you Thank you very much...! Your right there are no stupid questions but there are correct and incorrect places for questions.. This is a thread in the outdoor growing forum its not a how to use this site thread.. There is a help forum wich has threads that explain how to upload pictues to threads on this site or to your album on this site.. If you would have even looked in the help forum your question would have been answered faster then you could have type it...

Green Dave, Looking good bro... Nothing like some bud porn to goet the blood flowing...


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 28, 2010)

Grape Krush


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Thank you Thank you very much...! Your right there are no stupid questions but there are correct and incorrect places for questions.. This is a thread in the outdoor growing forum its not a how to use this site thread.. There is a help forum wich has threads that explain how to upload pictues to threads on this site or to your album on this site.. If you would have even looked in the help forum your question would have been answered faster then you could have type it...
> 
> Green Dave, Looking good bro... Nothing like some bud porn to goet the blood flowing...


Mare,

The same can be said for your questions about moving your plant in and out, is it gonna finish in time to me thats dumb as fuck I did not try to boost my ego by telling you that shit. So please don't lecture me about where to post my questions. You hide behind a puter screen casting insults not cool man not cool at all.


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Grape Krush


Huh?? You got my mouth watering I can taste grape.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 28, 2010)

delstele,

Im not the one who was bitching because people wouldnt answer my question... I just told you why they were not answering it.. 
Im not gonna waste my time reading our responding to any more of your comments.. If you cant see the diff between posting questions about growing and posting questions about how to use this forum, your smoking to much of your shit bro.. Trust me i would say it to your face just the same as I type it if I had that option..


----------



## hic (Aug 29, 2010)

I like how those iranians are comin along GreenDave


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 29, 2010)

hic
you notice the Pink in the bud im Hyped

Hey guys drop the bitchin this thread is for everyone if we can help we will stop the stone throwing and play nice now roll a dobbie and smoke it all done RIGHT


----------



## hic (Aug 29, 2010)

yea I do...see some color a very pretty pink! I knew sooner or later you would through up some pics that would justify you starting this thread for us michiganders. Looks like we were all wrong, and you can grow smoke LOL thanks for them pics GreenDave. 

any seeds on em Dave?lol


----------



## hic (Aug 29, 2010)

HUH have you grown the grape krush outdoors before? and I really like that pic of your sweettooth. I have a few of em growing around here somewhere. But they are no where near the size of yours. Have you grown sweettooth before? if so is there anything you can share with the class?


----------



## delstele (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres my cow poo tea that my bitches love and a few shot of some late plantings. First shot is Blueberry and the second is juicy fruit.





















I'm gonn go water this afternoon I'll shoot a pic of the one plot I have with Black widow, walkabout and super lemon skunk.


----------



## hic (Aug 29, 2010)

your plants look pleased with life, cool delstele.


----------



## firelane (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I picked my first plant. It is the one that started flowering in June. I only cut off the top 2/3 of the plant, and will pick the rest in a couple of weeks. It will prob only be about a half oz dry, but it is really sticky, and has a sweet, opium like smell. The other plant that is from the same seeds will be ready in ten to twenty days and is also a small one oz plant. The plant I cut could have used one more week, but I found a little mold on one of the buds and didn't want it to spread. Also its nice to have at least one plant picked and drying just in case anything terrible were to happen to my other plants. Lets all hope for a nice warm and dry september. Here is a pic of the top of the plant I cut down, the other pic is of the plant two weeks ago, I didn't get a picture this week


----------



## numb/eyeballs (Aug 29, 2010)

this is a first time grow for me, around what time do you guys harvest?
mine just started flowering a week ago


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 29, 2010)

hic said:


> HUH have you grown the grape krush outdoors before? and I really like that pic of your sweettooth. I have a few of em growing around here somewhere. But they are no where near the size of yours. Have you grown sweettooth before? if so is there anything you can share with the class?


This is my first run outdoors with both strains,I have however done both indoors.If it's barneys farm sweet tooth that you're growing I can tell you that they tolerate a good amount of nutrients and they flower a couple weeks faster than barneys farm says.You should check out my journal for more.The link in my sig is my indoor Sweet Tooth Grow and the one I posted a couple pages back is my current journal(outdoors).My outdoor journal has some good stuff in it.

Peace


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 29, 2010)

HUH- where'd you get that grape krush? I'd like to get my hands on a cut or two, I take it since your in this thread your an MI grower maybe we could link up..

mare & del..theres no reason to bitch over stupid shit you both are filling this thread with garbage at this point going back an forth..keep it on topic plz and thx

green- I'm glad to see the buds are starting to come in how much you getting off those girls? and how many you got left outside?

I got an update video I just have to do some editing and cut some crap out of it and I'm being lazy as always, Yesterday was the first day I had to take water out to the patch I went out 2 days ago and noticed my plants were sheading leaves and going a little yellow which is lack of nutes tho plants do shed leaves when they start to flower these were deff from lack of nutes the plants on a whole were pretty light green and I hadn't noticed the lack of rain until I looked at the month records on weather.com we havent had rain for over 3 weeks and the only chance of rain is wednesday and thursday but it doesnt look good, So me and a buddy lugged 140 gallons of water in 2.5 and 3 gallon containers 2 a peice he had the smaller 2.5 gal containers cuz he threw out his back, and I got stuck with the 3 gallon buckets it took 12 trips back and forth and like 3 hours it was terrible, so I plan to go out agian tomarrow and water lightly agian just to keep the soil wet so I dont have to lug soo much water back and forth.

I'm going to get on the video now and probably upload about an hour or so from now


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

about 7:15 you'll see the plant that has the purple bud branch..were about 4 weeks into flower keep'n it green fellas

[video=youtube;U6eCpRPcHOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6eCpRPcHOY[/video]


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice lookin ladies KB You ever think of building a TREE House LOL
I havent taken any of mine in yet think I will give the Iranian till the mid Sept to fill out
The others will be about the 2nd week of Oct I think
KB What strain are those giants?


----------



## migenetics (Aug 30, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Nice lookin ladies KB You ever think of building a TREE House LOL
> I havent taken any of mine in yet think I will give the Iranian till the mid Sept to fill out
> The others will be about the 2nd week of Oct I think
> KB What strain are those giants?


 Green dave , shouldn't those iranians be done by now? Mid september is about when my chocolate rain will be done, its already covered in crystals. My purple rhino wrecks are not liking michigan so much and have no trichs yet. Seems like an auto should be down by now, especially with all the 90's this year.


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 30, 2010)

Klosetbreeder your inbox is full Bud.
I bought the seeds from hempdepot about a year ago,it's pretty hard to catch them in stock.It's a strain from DJ short so you can expect top quality stuff.She does not like to be fed heavy(which I actually prefer) and has some mutations,but all in all it is my favorite strain out of the ones that I've worked with.
What strains are you working with?


----------



## SeniorRaincloud (Aug 30, 2010)

for michigan plant your ladies April fools day and pull them out on Halloween=)!!!


----------



## hic (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I guess with Firelanes first chop, comes the official begining of harvest season! "the chop heard round the world". thanks for kickin it off Firelane.

Well we are starting to get into the good buds of that herijuana! five toke smoke for me. I could see were it would be a bit much for the young.

I have carried 19 gallons of water since yesterday to some ladies, and the way it is looking I will be carring a bunch more 'sucks'. All of those plants wanted water bad, I bet if you gotta grow north of gr I bet yours want a drink too. where da rain? Gonna be 90 so they say today so all I will say, is the more time you put in the more you bud get out.

No more helis? have not seen a one for a while..thats great. I am all done with the breeding and I am getting pumped. Hope the hell they hurry, damn wife deleted her facebook account so now she has been trying to innitiate alot of talking at night...I need my shit now!


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 30, 2010)

We decided to make things easy on ourselves and run a hose to some nearby(300feet maybe?)water and on our side is a 1hp gas powered water pump.Hauling water sucks ass.


----------



## bongbong (Aug 30, 2010)

having flowering problem maybe u can help . they were su[ppose to be on 12 /12 but the light came on at 2 am agiain for the 18/6 timer had set up .. so now the light is still on and i wanted them to be on at 8am to 8pm ...how do i fix that


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Nice lookin ladies KB You ever think of building a TREE House LOL
> I havent taken any of mine in yet think I will give the Iranian till the mid Sept to fill out
> The others will be about the 2nd week of Oct I think
> KB What strain are those giants?


they are all Great white shark from greenhouse, with the exception of 2 theres a blue hash and blue fruit in there,GWS is like their "quality production" strain I was going to go with white rhino but the GWS yeild'd more overall they said like 800g a plant outdoors and I know for sure a few of them will be beyond that


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

hic said:


> Well I guess with Firelanes first chop, comes the official begining of harvest season! "the chop heard round the world". thanks for kickin it off Firelane.
> 
> Well we are starting to get into the good buds of that herijuana! five toke smoke for me. I could see were it would be a bit much for the young.
> 
> ...


hahaha I feel ya there bro..my ol lady hasn't really done much latly and lost most of her freinds since school years back so its me, her, and the dogs..I dont have a job at them moment so she makes me feel bad when I leave her to go hang out with my buddy's all day...

theres no rain in sight there may be some up your way (going off your GR statement) wednesday & thursday but for me it was a 20% and 40% chance...looks like I'll be carrying more water..I'm sore from the 140 gallons I took out last time and I dot have that far of a walk, I'm going to have to go and do it agian maybe even light nutes I know there hungry the leaves where pale and some yellowing but I didnt know if it was cuz they just hadnt had rain to wash the nutes in. I'll be going out today to lug more water out it's been 90 all weekend and I know the girls hate it..but so long as it stays in the high 70's low 80's I could care less for rain for the next four weeks..all it'll do now is create mold problems


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

bongbong said:


> having flowering problem maybe u can help . they were su[ppose to be on 12 /12 but the light came on at 2 am agiain for the 18/6 timer had set up .. so now the light is still on and i wanted them to be on at 8am to 8pm ...how do i fix that


were they on 12/12 already or was this suppose to be first day of flower? and usually you change the time the lights shut off at night not the time it starts in the morning start up should always be the same...it sounds like either you set the timer for the wrong on/off times or you moved the timer from the right time of day...if this isnt your answe I dont know what your asking...really simply just change the timer to what you want


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Guys lets all smoke a RAIN BOWL and do a rain dance for 1 all day light rain


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys, lookin for a caregiver around the kalamazoo area.


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

i have a patient who lives in kzoo. i have room for more. im in metro area though but let me know if your interested.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

GARDEN WAS RAIDED--

starting over..

most I can say is they have a snitch


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 30, 2010)

????????
Your plants were gone?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone have a 6 or 400w hps I can borrow or rent to own.. LOL... to get my ass back up from this major blow? I was going to use that to get all my gear now I got no job, no money, and no harvest coming I got T5's and T8's but I need to pull some weight to make up for what happened
I have about a month before I'd need it and only need it for 8 weeks or I'll buy it at the end of 2 weeks


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

helis..dea...whole deal


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

holy shit, wtf? were they all in the same location?


----------



## firelane (Aug 30, 2010)

Are you in trouble or is the garden just gone? You should maybe hide anything in your house that is illegal just in case they find out it was you who grew it and raid your house.


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

comon i need more, were you there to see it happen?


----------



## swiss210 (Aug 31, 2010)

i grew some perps last year they were SUPER HUGE ended up showin a buddy who i thought was my good friend and i could trust well word got out that i had em and they were gone no more then a week after i showed him had 13 of them out of 15 seeds stay alive pretty good for Michigan lol the only good thing is i harvested the smaller plant out of the 13 and got 2 and a half oz off it dry weight so it wasnt a total loss in case you are wondering how they were grown they were in 5 gal buckets no nuts at all just plain water


----------



## swiss210 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh i forgot to ask a ? its august 31st today and still no bud on 3 of my plants any kind of explanation for this ?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

KB
What happened Dude
Dis they get all of them?
Did you see them pull them? Did they see you ?


----------



## delstele (Aug 31, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> GARDEN WAS RAIDED--
> 
> starting over..
> 
> most I can say is they have a snitch


Dude you OK? I will help in any way I can..PM me.



Klo$etBreeder said:


> helis..dea...whole deal


Fuck man that sucks!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 31, 2010)

where areyou at? I have a 400 HPS in the closet from htg supply.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

KB
I have a Procyon 100w LED= to a 400watt Not for sale but on a loan to get you going
PM Me if you are interested


----------



## hic (Aug 31, 2010)

swiss210 said:


> Oh i forgot to ask a ? its august 31st today and still no bud on 3 of my plants any kind of explanation for this ?


 
are they bagseed? if so your harvest will be very weak if any.


----------



## hic (Aug 31, 2010)

KB did you leave any water jugs behind? did you leave any one thing at any of your plots or on any of the plants that were seized? Did you make it known to the town you 'were the man' this year? If you have been to jail or have fingerprints on file I would not have a single planter at my house, no cubes no nothin. If however you have never been to jail and did not leave anything behind, keep some cutting laying around at a friends for a bit.

I have a friend that tried to become rich off growing dope while I was in Alaska.. He told everyone that he was the man all season long,showed some people la de da.. 2 weeks before harvest they came to his house with a heli and dogs... the cops pulled all but 1 plant he was almost sent away for a long time... The thing is from the time he checked on em last, to the moment the cops came. rippers came through and stole 80 percent of his product. TRUE STORY


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

I KNOW NOTHING , NOTHING about anything


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

Now everytime I hear a plane or Harly comming I freak out NO FUN
Only about a month to go and the corn is turning brown already sticking out like a GREEN THUMB


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 31, 2010)

Outdoor growing is for quiet guys.


----------



## delstele (Aug 31, 2010)

Never grew a thing its all in my mind..


----------



## Huh?? (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my!
I was the #666 post.
Awesome!


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

KB ANY UPDATE?
They come a knocking
or asking questions?
GOOD LUCK DUDE


----------



## delstele (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea KB Yo you ok?


----------



## hic (Aug 31, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> I KNOW NOTHING , NOTHING about anything


 

well i think your smart dave.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 31, 2010)

oh they had alot of info..I cant give a bunch of detail due to whats going on, but a family member was there they talked to my family member as they ripped my garden which is an outdoor med garden but off property(for obvious good reason), they only took the plants, no plastic, stakes, nothing that could hold finger prints or anything like that, asked for me by name, no one had been to my garden but a select few growers I know and trust, they said they had knowledge of the grow, ground guys told the heli where to go as if they had been there before...theres a big sting going on or so they said...and they had info as someone told them I was a large scale dealer...which is not true at all 

im all good for now I would think if they were out to get me they would have found me or atleast arrested me when they raided the other property..my fam member said they were pissed off cuz it seemed like a waste of theyre time since the grow was protected (number wise) by states rights they were hoping for a feild of dreams...lol

I do kno that someone snitched, it's a matter of weeding this out now..but I also am smart been doing this for some time ...loose lip's sink ships..live my life by that

I'm more pissed than worried..I belive if they wanted me (or could pin it on me) they'd already have me...but they got what they came for, just to make an example and to scare med growers..really all they've done is piss off the med community

and never fear KB will always be here! haha it dont change my veiw shit like this happends its in the line of work...I just gotta get more patients and keep my grows on the up in up..cuz I'm sure they will be coming to see what I'm doing...coming to check up on me from time to time prolly in a month or so..fuck um I got states rights


----------



## firelane (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know about the technology where they can detect exact latitude and longitude of a photo/video locations? I know pictures from your cell phone can be traced to location, and some of the newer cameras location can be tracked. Anyone heard of this technology the feds are using? I'm done posting pics online, maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

KB at least you a MMJ card holder,Im tring to find a way to get mine
Good luck if they want you bad enough they will get you one way or another they make the rules and remake them to fit what they want
Had a buddy that went down 6 years 11 months after the raid and did 3 years he didnt even smoke any more so there you have it
Im hearing things now hoping to make it 1 more month just one more month and all will be good until next year


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2010)

Im done as well with the Pics have to wait till harvest


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 31, 2010)

it's called geotagging Fire, You have to have it enabled on your phone or camera.. If you had it turned on you would know it.. it shows the latitude and longitude of where the photo was taken in the bottom corner of the pic..


----------



## firelane (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats exactly what it's called. You have to have it turned on? I wonder if that is really the case. Is this not something we should be afraid of? I have some Italian friends who have been heavily involved with the feds and they say the cell phone is a criminals worst enemy, not just your phone calls, but for tracking as well. The cell phone companies and providers have no problem sharing info with the gov. especially when they have a warrant.


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah im positive it has to be turned on to tag the photo.. Your friends are right though about the fedz being able to track you if your carrying your phone.. Theres a couple ways they do it.. The newer phones use GPS sats for some off the applications they run.. Like for goggle maps or driving directions.. The can also use cell towers to see where you are getting your signal from. They use 3 towers and triangulate your location just like the gps sats do.. It doesnt worry me to much Im doing things the legal way. Still it's not a good feeling knowing they can track your every move anytime they want to.. I also wouldnt send any pictures over my cell phone.. Every text message or picture message you send is stored in a database and can be brought up at any time with a warrant.. Tech can deff be your worst enemy but it can also be your best friend, if you know how to use it right..


----------



## hic (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I have lost a total of 6 this year. 4 in the corn two months ago from weed killer and 2 in a woods.. I hope it stops right there.


----------



## delstele (Aug 31, 2010)

KB sorry for your loss bro, My pics are all gone this shit has me a bit ruffled..I just saw some helies flying around be safe.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 31, 2010)

there doing a big sting this was the same way it worked last year they flew the same exact times...I was just bigger than I thought I guess..fuck it ..cut my loss and move on to _bigger_ and better things...


----------



## hic (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys are all starting to sound like little ladies.. cmon michiganders it will be alright... You got any left KB?

It is like this every year at crunch time, and you are all still here. Don't become your worst enemy now.. 4-6 more weeks and it is all over and you can clear your mind of any growing thoughts for a month or two.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey hic from what you know do the HEMP raids all happen about the sametime or do they increse the closer to harvest?


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Sep 1, 2010)

They are deff out full force hunting right now.. It's been all over the news people getting busted.. Guys we should probably stay off this forum untill after harvest.. With that being said im out.. I'll talk to you guys in 6 weeks... Good Luck and Keep it Green..


----------



## delstele (Sep 1, 2010)

fucking pigs I'm riding out the storm...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 1, 2010)

from wht i know they fly the same times as last year in my area its usualy a week in july and the end of august...I made it thru july and got fucked in aug I had 4 more weeks about 20 days from now...hic I sold all of my indoor crop to patients I have a half o, and 3 grams of hash left...I salvaged 17 clones off dead plants...the clones I had at my place figuring the cos would be here in a matter of minutes after the raid...I removed everything that could link me to it..along with all of my mycology supply's...after I realized they didnt have shit but plants maybe and hour later, I cut clones from my dead plants in hopes they hadnt dried up or air hadnt made it thru the stems yet, suprisingly all of my clones look good except some have dried up leaves on them..but they are all making it...

for everyone else theres no worry's they would have never found it if some1 hadnt snitched me out, I'm prettty sure I kno where it came from, what group I should say, I sold a bag to this person and heard he was runnin his mouth and had cut him off for about a month but the damage was already done, I didnt tell him I was growing or I had a card, I think he just assumed that and told a bunch of ppl, mind you this is an 18 year old kid(my first mistake), the ground guys ran strait to it and the more I think back, I can see times looking at it from this aspect, that they had try'd to set me up..

....I had a person come up to me at my place (apartments), I had never seen before, and ask me if I was legal, I didnt tell this person, so they continued to talk to me, just casual convo, they said they'd just moved here and was lookin for freinds, I asked where specificly did they live twice, both times this person just gave me a vauge answer which was my first red flag who doesnt know there apt #, then they asked if I wanted to smoke, second big red flag! who does this I thought, whos ballsy enough to ask a person they just met out of the blue if they wanted to smoke, I declined the offer, then they proceeded to pull out a sack of weed, only about a gram of chronic handed it to me, I checked it out and said not thanks agian and gave it back, at this point I new somthing was fucked up, this never happen's not in my area, but then agian he said he was frm out of state so maybe that's how shit went down, but since I told him I didnt have a card, and I didnt at the time, I wasnt taking any chances....so after all this a fw days went by and I figured this person would stop by agian since he was lookng for freinds and I was being nice told him to stop over agian, but I never saw him..he had said he lived across the parking lot from me so no matter what I would see him atleast driving by...till this day I have not seen him 1 time...and since lawnet is who talked to a family member about the plants they found next to our property i belive they tried to build a case, couldnt, and just took it..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 1, 2010)

and in no way shape or form am I done..I plan to get the full 5 pateints, and myself and build a large greenhouse to grow in, my family is pissed and so am I, I do know they had hell fitting those big girls in there cars...just ruins my plans, after that everything was going to be legit 100% just needed to make it those last 20 fucking days...that would have paid for my greenhouse, my grow room, and all expenses included..fuckers havnt seen the last o me and his doesnt deter my goal...

we as a medical community need to speak out and get our laws changed, If we want to be like cali and have the freedom to grow like cali we need to make a change..who says we cant grow legaly on private land outdoors, shit needs to change and I'm going to figure out what I can do to make it change!


----------



## hic (Sep 1, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Hey hic from what you know do the HEMP raids all happen about the sametime or do they increse the closer to harvest?


 

From what I know... I know that growing dope outside is a number game. I know that if you take care of your dope your numbers get better.
I know that someone is always out to get my dope. I know that growing dope can cause a huge range of emotions from being hi on life, to being so dam depressed you don't know why you even bother. 
I have never had a problem with confiscation and I have grown enough pot. All I do know is if you keep true to some simple rules you should not have a problem.. My most important thing I do during the whole dope process is find a secure location! I can grow 99 giant plants every year But if 99 come up missing I won't get shit. Only thing I can say is if you find a rare safe spot to grow dope Do Not Ruin It by planting so much dope there you can see it on google earth.
I have no ideas about helis Dave I can only hope my hours of brainstorming pays off and they fly right over. Sorry again KB and yea I have a few 600 watt hps you can barrow- ya gotta come get them though, as a matter of fact you have to sky dive down to the yard so I know you are not being watched. you can pm me if you ever need


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck kb


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Sep 1, 2010)

KB im with you bro.. This is bull shit, we have to sneak around and act like criminals to grow a plant.. Im not an expert on the law or government by any means, but the way I understand it are government is breaching are civil rights.. The controlled substance act classifies marijuana as a schedule 1 narcotic. Meaning it has no medical value. If it has no medical value then why have 14 states legalized it for medical purposes.? That alone should be enough to deem the CSA unconstitutional. Our Constitution says its our right to do as we please untill we infringe upon another persons rights. How does growing and smoking a plant on your own private property infringe upon another persons rights.? The problem is the government has spread all this false propoganda and demonized marijuana. They made weed smokers criminals and drove the users of this wonderful herb underground. The past generations of users were to affraid of being labeled criminals to stand up for there rights.. Look what happened when they tried to outlaw alcohol.. The users fought back and got the law changed. Now we have the science on our side showing that marijuana is far less dangerous then alcohol and ciggs. It's time we come out of are holes and stand up for are rights. To change the law we must first break the law in a way that draws huge publicity. We need to hold smoke outs in public places with more people then they can fit into the jails. We need to plant more marijuana plants right out in the open then they can possibly confiscate. The only way things will change is if we force the gov to change it. Every one has sit back and hoped for too long that other people would get it changed. If all us smokers unite and demand a change they will be forced to listen.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant help myself BUD PORN Irainian G13 with all cloudy Trics about another week or so I would Guess


----------



## hic (Sep 2, 2010)

View attachment 1132655


well I am a dad! well sweettooth is the dad critical mass is the mommy!....GreenDave you must have a big heart I would have cut that first plant down, nice cola!. What strain is the second pic?


----------



## delstele (Sep 2, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> KB im with you bro.. This is bull shit, we have to sneak around and act like criminals to grow a plant.. Im not an expert on the law or government by any means, but the way I understand it are government is breaching are civil rights.. The controlled substance act classifies marijuana as a schedule 1 narcotic. Meaning it has no medical value. If it has no medical value then why have 14 states legalized it for medical purposes.? That alone should be enough to deem the CSA unconstitutional. Our Constitution says its our right to do as we please untill we infringe upon another persons rights. How does growing and smoking a plant on your own private property infringe upon another persons rights.? The problem is the government has spread all this false propoganda and demonized marijuana. They made weed smokers criminals and drove the users of this wonderful herb underground. The past generations of users were to affraid of being labeled criminals to stand up for there rights.. Look what happened when they tried to outlaw alcohol.. The users fought back and got the law changed. Now we have the science on our side showing that marijuana is far less dangerous then alcohol and ciggs. It's time we come out of are holes and stand up for are rights. To change the law we must first break the law in a way that draws huge publicity. We need to hold smoke outs in public places with more people then they can fit into the jails. We need to plant more marijuana plants right out in the open then they can possibly confiscate. The only way things will change is if we force the gov to change it. Every one has sit back and hoped for too long that other people would get it changed. If all us smokers unite and demand a change they will be forced to listen.


Mare,

Even though we have disagreed in the past I agree 100% with this post right on bro! Could not have said it better myself reps to you.


@ GD killer lookin shots bro!

@hic looking good too bro!


----------



## hic (Sep 2, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> KB im with you bro.. This is bull shit, we have to sneak around and act like criminals to grow a plant.. Im not an expert on the law or government by any means, but the way I understand it are government is breaching are civil rights.. The controlled substance act classifies marijuana as a schedule 1 narcotic. Meaning it has no medical value. If it has no medical value then why have 14 states legalized it for medical purposes.? That alone should be enough to deem the CSA unconstitutional. Our Constitution says its our right to do as we please untill we infringe upon another persons rights. How does growing and smoking a plant on your own private property infringe upon another persons rights.? The problem is the government has spread all this false propoganda and demonized marijuana. They made weed smokers criminals and drove the users of this wonderful herb underground. The past generations of users were to affraid of being labeled criminals to stand up for there rights.. Look what happened when they tried to outlaw alcohol.. The users fought back and got the law changed. Now we have the science on our side showing that marijuana is far less dangerous then alcohol and ciggs. It's time we come out of are holes and stand up for are rights. To change the law we must first break the law in a way that draws huge publicity. We need to hold smoke outs in public places with more people then they can fit into the jails. We need to plant more marijuana plants right out in the open then they can possibly confiscate. The only way things will change is if we force the gov to change it. Every one has sit back and hoped for too long that other people would get it changed. If all us smokers unite and demand a change they will be forced to listen.


 


Well my whole take on the subject is if no one minds?. First off we can start right off the bat with issue with growing,smoking,and selling marijuana
is it is a God given right!! If I wanna take 5 hits of acid or if I take a giant pull of a crackpipe I'll do it. I will not allow anyone or a group of anyone's to tell me what I can and can't do to myself. I was given FREE WILL by God and I will not allow a group of simple minded retarts the ability to take it away... I will do as I please. 

Another issue I face with the whole ordeal is I don't feel as though me or my fellow michiganders are represented well in our government officials so in return we have jail time for pot and now we have an outlandish " driver resonsibility fee". I do not remember voting on this new fine/law. Do any of you?. We vote on some pretty stupid things. We also only get to vote on very few.. So again pot law dismissed

I could go on and on and on, on why I will not bow down and be pushed... Thank God what a terrible life it could be


----------



## delstele (Sep 2, 2010)

Hic I hear you man we are taxed and fined to death, All the fine politicians say the same shit when running for office but once they get there its the same old shit. We need to clean house this November!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 2, 2010)

Agreed hic well put


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with you as well hic, FREEDOM is a word in our society that is shoved in our face, spit on, and trampled by the government...we must kill to be free, we must rat everyone out to be free, the medical marijuana community must be shut down to be free, those aids, cancer, chronic pain, and wheelchair bound users support terrorist groups with there 12 marijuana plants that poduce 1000Lbs or 1 million dollars of cash, which then heads strait to buying weapons of mass destruction...

I'm sick of someone across the US telling me what I can or cant do. Telling me I HAVE to work, I HAVE to pay taxes (which seems to not even matter since they spend far more money then we pay), I HAVE to clean up there mess, I HAVE to DIE for them, we as a people are not looked at as tho, we are property of the united states of america, we are TOLD what to do, and we are here to serve the US, to make THEM money, while the average person can barley afford to live comfy, 

They say that marijuana is a terrible drug, it has no medicinal value tho scince has backed it. They say that it ruins lives, and adicts children tho scince dis-proved th fact that it is physicly addicting, yet the goverment pushes out thousands of liver toxic drugs like vicodin, oxy's, and methedone, our troops right now are protecting the opium feilds in afganistan because without them we would have none of these drugs, along with herion..

NORML e-mailed me back telling me to help fight! all you have to do is pay this amount an become a member! blah blah blah what a joke


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Sep 2, 2010)

Delstele, We are good bro I dont hold grudges. We are all on the same team and must stick together not fight each other..



> Even though we have disagreed in the past I agree 100% with this post right on bro! Could not have said it better myself reps to you.


KB, Sorry to hear about your loss.



> NORML e-mailed me back telling me to help fight! all you have to do is pay this amount an become a member! blah blah blah what a joke


I agree, Norml is a huge joke.. They are in-fact a not for profit org. But they fail to mention the part about there directors getting paid huge salaries.. They are only out to make money and a name for them self.. It's time we the people stand united and tell are government to go to hell..! Like are fore-farthers did, Like are Grand Daddy's did during prohibition.. It's time to stand up to librate Marijuana. Not to make money, not to make a name for ourselfs in politics, But to take are rights back.. I have a dream, That one day I will be able to grow mariujuana and display it proudly instead of having to hide it.. That one day any person over the age of 21 will be able to walk into a store and buy a bag of weed.. That one day innocent people will stop being thrown in jail and labled as criminals, because they choose to grow or smoke a plant on private property.. Untill we stand up for our rights they will continue to be taken from us. They will continue to waste the tax money that we pay to enforce laws that we do not support. Our government is not ran by the people.. It's ran by the people who can spend the most money to run for office..


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Sep 2, 2010)

Regular Photo Size




Advertisement
​














*ISP, feds seize $47.5 million in pot*

Updated: Thursday, 02 Sep 2010, 6:40 PM EDT
Published : Thursday, 02 Sep 2010, 6:40 PM EDT


BEDFORD, Ind. (AP) - Indiana State Police and federal agents working by air and land say they have removed 19,000 marijuana plants with an estimated street value of $47.5 million during an effort called Operation Hoosier Thunder.
Teams from the state police, the Indiana National Guard, the U.S. Druge Enforcement Agency and other agencies descended on southern Indiana on Aug. 23 after investigations showed illegal drug trafficking operations near the Hoosier National Forest and on other state and federally owned property.
Investigators say they found 7,513 plants Tuesday in the Hoosier National Forest. No arrests have been made in that case, but state police say 316 illegal marijuana plots were discovered and 20 suspects have charges pending in the operation statewide.


Just found this on the net.. Looks like alot of people are gonna be pissed off come tomorrow.. Gotta love there math also.. 47.5 mill is saying each plant is gonna have over 8oz on it and be sold at 300$ per oz.. they actually probably just spent 3 mill to find about 2 mill worth of plants at the most.. 5 million in lost revenue in one week.. No wonder are damn country is falling apart and going broke..


----------



## rzza (Sep 2, 2010)

i wish i could get $2500 per plant....


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I have had my first plant stolen! It was a 5 foot cm.. I had no feeling towards the plant cxcept I wanted to smoke it, so I am taking it well. There will be no investigation or house burning or episode on my end. That was the only plant in that area, so no worries. I still would not mind it if the person that stole it found out he has cancer to tomorrow and will be passing on next month though.

everything else is fine. my seeds are really staring to fill out! Man did those plants love that rain, I see a real increase in size as to 3 days ago! Good luck boys.


----------



## delstele (Sep 3, 2010)

Hic the rain did help a lot my buds are really taking off now..Wooot

Freedom ah yes what a lovely word too bad we don't have any. I'm sick and tired of taxes you pay taxes on your gas to get to work you then have to pay taxes on the money you made any thing you buy is taxed. (excluding food) buy a used car that bad boy is taxed every time its sold buy some replacement parts to fix said car taxed . Get a six pack after work taxed, buy a pack of smokes taxed, the mac I'm typing on taxed, a phone taxed for this taxed for that, hell the toilet paper I wiped my ass with this morning is taxed.If you add it all up I say around 70% of mine and your income is taxes. And the fuckers running the government claim broke and are forcing me to buy heath care that I cannot afford but yet they have it for free for the rest of there lives ass hats. 

What other job can you have that you fuck every thing you do all up and still get to keep your retirement, heath care and bennies? All that for four years or less of fucking me, you outta all we have. It's time to clean house and get some real people running the show..


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 3, 2010)

delstele
Problem is they ALL lie a honest man can not get elected its the man with the MONEY 
Why do you think they spend MILLIONS to get a offie that pays 150000 a year


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with the both of ya for sure. I know for a fact if ben flanklin,and thomas jefferson should up they would not be happy. Alot of people died PROLONGING our freedoms.


----------



## delstele (Sep 3, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> delstele
> Problem is they ALL lie a honest man can not get elected its the man with the MONEY
> Why do you think they spend MILLIONS to get a offie that pays 150000 a year



I hear ya bro, But we can still try I for one will never give up!


----------



## delstele (Sep 3, 2010)

hic said:


> I agree with the both of ya for sure. I know for a fact if ben flanklin,and thomas jefferson should up they would not be happy. Alot of people died PROLONGING our freedoms.


hic,

I'm sure they are rolling over in there graves with what is going on in this fine country.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 4, 2010)

i'll be at arts beats n eat's in pontiac today supporting the med community, just seen in the news a guy had his card, got raided, and while waiting to go to court to get his shit back, died of a heart attack from all the stress...how the fuck does this happen, we voted for medical marijuana, and now they want to scare us from getting a card, and growing medicine..these ppl have some balls, and I for one plan to castrate them!

you better belive next picture you see of my outdoor garden, you'll think im outta states...100 ?,200 ?,300 ?,700 ?


----------



## rzza (Sep 4, 2010)

kloset its in royal oak this year. got some smoke? ill meet up with ya.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good cause 
Wish I would have known earlier and I would have done a road trip Got the kitchen floor torn out now sure the wife wont let me out of it now


----------



## rzza (Sep 4, 2010)

i hope he doesnt drive to ponticrack.


----------



## delstele (Sep 4, 2010)

hic said:


> Well I have had my first plant stolen! It was a 5 foot cm.. I had no feeling towards the plant cxcept I wanted to smoke it, so I am taking it well. There will be no investigation or house burning or episode on my end. That was the only plant in that area, so no worries. I still would not mind it if the person that stole it found out he has cancer to tomorrow and will be passing on next month though.
> 
> everything else is fine. my seeds are really staring to fill out! Man did those plants love that rain, I see a real increase in size as to 3 days ago! Good luck boys.



Dam bro that sucks sorry bout your loss..
I hate rippers!


----------



## Raptured (Sep 4, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with that. The longer the plant grows in the veg cycle the bigger it will get. The bigger it is when it hits the flowering cycle the more places on the plant for buds to develop. Besides, I am waaaaay too impatient to wait until July. I wake up and go to bed thinking about my grow. My baby's are gonna be soaking up the sun no later than June 1


I always prep the grow site around may 10th, then plant the little guys or just the seeds by may 20th.. I always get around 5 1/2 foot christmas trees.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 6, 2010)

ponticrack! hhah lol never heard that before...shit I hate going anywhere outside the sticks and onto concrete I feel so outta place..I dress like a skater which is semi ghetto I guess..some of it, but I'm truly 110% a hillbilly...I was born in the city but grw up in the sticks and I cant bled in well lol!

rzza we never ended up going! I was pissed ..my buddy has a screen printing biz..fucking designed some MMJ shirts and everything and had extra to hand out to hot girls...never made it...ended up in luna in royal oak instead...sweet little bar...I got about a half O and an 8r of hash...im down to medicate!..sounds weird saying that to me

my keyboard is fucked its so hard to type...anyway all seems well at this point my area has a new hydro shop and the owner is bombarded with new patients looking for a caregiver in the area I think I'm going to get a few...maybe all 5..just sux I dont have the cash I expected to set up a pro gro..got getto tek going agian! damnit!


----------



## hic (Sep 6, 2010)

mornin boys! You cut a few down this weekend GreenDave? Anyone got anything to share with the class today? I will have a few recent snapshots after the morning check-up!. Well we finally got the rain go figure, only a couple months late. 

A tip for the newbies... I know you want your buds big, but don't be getting experimental now. Many of us in michigan did not get the rain we needed this summer. In return your soil may not be as clean as you think.. If you have fertilized your plant or plants through-out the summer without giving them ample water through-out the grow you may have a issue waiting to erupt..Now is not the time to have a chemical fert overdose.

I know many of the newbies will be going out soon to give there plants a feeding they "won't soon forget". And the reason you are doing this is valid "to get those buds huge". But before going out with a potent mix of ferts think about it for a second. Make sure that tonic is not a bit too strong, remember if you have fertilized through-out the summer there will already be "stuff" in the soil from lack of summer rain. There can be a real good chance of stunting your ladies this year.

This is indeed crunch time. If you stress your girls now your harvest "will" reflect that.... Keep the soil clean..That'll make them buds mean...it rymes lol


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 6, 2010)

Hic
Not yet when I checked last Thursday trics were all cloudy will be going Saterday to take at least 2 or 3 want thick buds why take them early after all this time 1 more week I can wait


----------



## delstele (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy labor day! I got a few more weeks till I'm gonna pick a Afghani strain I'm running, All the other plants are sativa dom so they will be ready the first week of October I hope.


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

kloset, luna is cool we have gone there a few times. i just dont like the crowd very much.


----------



## firelane (Sep 6, 2010)

I picked my second plant and the bottom half of the first plant I cut. This plant is really good, it has a great smell and lots of crystals. It is only about 20 grams though, but really good. Between the two plants I cut so far I have about an ounce and a half dry. I will grow this strain again next year as every year it is the first one done, the only bad thing is I've grown four plants from these seeds and the tallest one was like three feet. One of my big plants got knocked over in the storm last Friday and doesn't look too good. I tied it up and it seems to be recovering. My other big bagseed plants are doing really good, the buds are really forming and I think they'll be ready by Oct. 15th. Screw the police, here are some pics.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Job Firelane
I will be taking 3 plants at least next Saterday


----------



## hic (Sep 6, 2010)

Woo-Hoo, firelane is gettin er done! Cool pics too!.


----------



## hic (Sep 7, 2010)

firelane....are all your plants bagseed? I cannot remember if you told us earlier or not.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 7, 2010)

rzza the crowd depends on the night you go they have like 80's nite, alt rock night, all that..I went friday and it was alt rock night..it was pretty dope I fit in in that crowd, not like the hardcore punk but more like clean cut skater i guess...just cuz I skate and listen to hardcore /screamo doesnt mean I need to dress like a "freak". for lack of better word, so its been a while no word, nothing even in the paper, I talked to the local hydro shops and they said there has been alot of ppl in my area having the same thing happen to them since the laws are GREY as fuck, cops taking ppl's grows..I'm going to do this next year outdoors but I'll have a nice fence and a greenhouse and only 6-8 plants outside and the rest indoors, I also plan to get some patients, well, all 5 actually..and set up somthing big. I also plan to find a hydro shop that wants to do seminars or classes this way I can give back to the community and make a little cash with the knowledge I have..from what I've heard the ppl in my area DESPERITLY NEED HELP

OH and I will also be printing t-shirts that I designed thru my boys company d1m3clothing his site and clothes on there now are lame..sad to say but the shirt I got out is bad ass..fully supporting the med community I'll get some pictures and what not soon maybe a few of you fellas can help me push um..or hook me up with some dispencry owners that may need shits made for them as well..


----------



## firelane (Sep 7, 2010)

The two plants I harvested are from seeds off my friends plant last fall. His plant was from seeds from a bag of purple kush and was pollinated by a male of the same strain to get the seeds I grew. The other, bigger plants I'm growing are from a bag of good commercial weed. This was basically a last resort. I had ata tundra seeds, purple, and LA Confidential all female seeds, but unfortunately they were stolen from me In April, so I had to grow all bagseed. They are doing pretty good so far, we'll see how the buds end up.


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

I lost alot of dope yesterday with the wind storm...I went out last night to check up on a patch of 4 and outta the 4, 3 plants had wind damage. needless to say I am glad my goal is not over 13 ounces, cause I might not get it!.I would have never guessed that wind would be my biggest advisary this year?


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

hic said:


> I lost alot of dope yesterday with the wind storm...I went out last night to check up on a patch of 4 and outta the 4, 3 plants had wind damage. needless to say I am glad my goal is not over 13 ounces, cause I might not get it!.I would have never guessed that wind would be my biggest advisary this year?


isnt that crazy? my sunflowers heads were damn near touching ground yesterday.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

yup, the wind broke the tops off of A LOT of our soybeans...looks like the corn is still standing ok though.


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1143838View attachment 1143830






That is my DANK CM pheno! it is so fluffy and ....it'll be dank.


----------



## delstele (Sep 8, 2010)

I only had one branch break, Got lucky I guess.

@hic looking sweet bro,Good luck!


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1143859View attachment 1143850



First one is GHS white widow..it would have been huge, but slugs chewd it down to a couple growth in June. Second is GHS trainwreck..


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

I was out last night at dark taping branches on the plants I care about the most. I know I lost a few branches on the "extras" lol.. All the branches I taped up last night are doing fine, no sighs of stress?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 8, 2010)

hic i may have to give you a cut of ghs great white for a trainwreck...or a fem seed i got both on hand...lemme kno

and does your signiture include freinds plants?....LOL


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> hic i may have to give you a cut of ghs great white for a trainwreck...or a fem seed i got both on hand...lemme kno
> 
> and does your signiture include freinds plants?....LOL


Why yes it does.. I used to live by "eye for an eye" well' that just did'nt feel good enough so now I live by "eye for an eye plus some" I will not hesitate to burn my brothers house, cousins house,dads house, neighbors close to the plots house, If I know they stole my shit. I will burn or destroy, retailiate until I am pleased. Unlike many, I have a get outta jail free card? so it really does not matter anyway.

Yes KB I love variety, if I do not have variety my tolerance builds too fast. So I do not have a clone I do have seeds from CM and Mandala1growing on it both of which might speed it up a little! But alas phenos still unknown?

well I read your post again, I am sorry I cannot retaliate for your loss, I do however feel your pain.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 8, 2010)

heres my new graf art tag for the shirts i'm going to print what do you guys think?

this is just what would either be on the back across the sholders or in front maybe not sure yet along with the D1M3 logo and my own insignia or klosetbreeder or KB..

you guys think it could be worthy of being in a hydro shop or a dispencery? thats what we are aiming for...would you guys wear it?

all constructive critisim very welcome if it doesnt pass here why would it at a dispencery? I do think this will be the sybol of my own caregiver service and or seed packets once I get to that point...

so plz be very blunt and truthful I wont be all butt hurt over it..lol



HIC- sounds good to me bro, I love F1 crosses I can pick what I like then the REAL fun starts in F2..theres sooo many more phenos that pop up in the F2 generation..I have some strawberry cough X master kush from last years grow only about 30 seeds but the strawberry cough was a great smoke, wasnt like crazy potent at all but it was smooth and a good like anti-anxiety smoke which is what I look for..I get like almost panic attacks sometimes when I get really high. It's like post tramatic stress from a heart attack 2 years ago..so now I look for strains like strawberry cough and OG kush..bubba kush..those sorts..

has anyone here had the sour 13 cut or sour d cut? these being orignal cuts possibly from dr.greenthumb


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

If I like the trainwreck more that the offspring I will orde a seed pack fromm attitude and backcross until pleased... I hate the fact some seeds only come fem.


I like it KB! I'd let my wife get that tatooed on a "lower" lip. lol


----------



## troythepooh14 (Sep 8, 2010)

hic said:


> I lost alot of dope yesterday with the wind storm...I went out last night to check up on a patch of 4 and outta the 4, 3 plants had wind damage. needless to say I am glad my goal is not over 13 ounces, cause I might not get it!.I would have never guessed that wind would be my biggest advisary this year?


 you dont think that you will get over 13 ounces with those monsters?.. i have 4 plants all decent sized and was hoping for more than 13 ounces... looks like ill be having an upset winter ... :0


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> you dont think that you will get over 13 ounces with those monsters?.. i have 4 plants all decent sized and was hoping for more than 13 ounces... looks like ill be having an upset winter ... :0


 
13 ounces is my goal, I may or may not end up with that. The picture you see will not weigh much if they are stolen or uprooted by wind. Here in my world it is crunch time. which in reality means they can be there one minute and gone the next. Due to the fact I can not get stoned and sit out there with my shotgun all the time I can only hope.

You will get plenty of weight if you let it go well into maturity, To tell you the truth if I went out right now and cut them all down I would get about 13ounces, maybe ..hmm I will think about that?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 8, 2010)

Well Guys took a road trip to check things out after the wind 
Had to take 2 Irainian G13 due to mold all trics cloudy should be all right
think I got about 10 12 OZ when dry
No mold on the others FINGERS CROSSED
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 8, 2010)

Doctor Hic


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen the police flying around or heard of any more raids?
Getting real close dont know what time they stop looking any ideas


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1144476


The very berry CM, blue hairs and you smell that Skunk when your getting to close. stinkiest one I got. Oh and I do cut off all the lower growth which I just assume not smoke or trim.. My plants are bare at the bottoms of the branches for a reason..It is not an accident.


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Well Guys took a road trip to check things out after the wind
> Had to take 2 Irainian G13 due to mold all trics cloudy should be all right
> think I got about 10 12 OZ when dry
> No mold on the others FINGERS CROSSED
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


 
Great to hear Dave, not about the mold and stuff but to hear you have some of the smoke you grew! thats great dave. I will be waiting for the smoke report!


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1144619View attachment 1144608



there's a mandala1 sorry I cannot get a shot of the top. I just could'nt stretch anymore.


----------



## hic (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1144643



barny's sweet tooth. outa 10 seeds got 6 males so I pollinated a branch of course!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 8, 2010)

Very Nice hic


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 8, 2010)

god I think I'm going to have to not visit this thread anymore it just makes me more and more mad...so pissed off right now..damn cops

hydro shop owner's I've talked to have said that they have heard lot of ppl in my area having the same thing happening to them as well...hmmm..well better run next year

does anyone have a clear veiw on what we can do as far as growing outdoors I plan to do maybe 6 very large girls next year right in my backyard..


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the law says that you have to grow indoors in a secure area with a limet on how much in your possetion and how big your girls can be


----------



## delstele (Sep 9, 2010)

I do know there was a grow last year that a cat grew outside in Kalamazoo in a locked greenhouse i'll se if I can find the thread.

GD, Glad you got some of your girls to cure up.

hic looking sweet bro, I like you band aid approach to healing you hurt ladies looks like it gonna work.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 9, 2010)

I kno theres a redic 2.5 oz holding limit, but no restriction on size of plant they cant tell you that, what im trying to figure out is what a "locked facility" can be..I also know that the law states that to be a caregiver you must be in a buisness zone, it's not supposed to be in your home..our law is fucked up..it also doesnt state who you can give your product to either like caregiver to caregiver or patient to patient, caregiver obviously can give it to his/her patients but what about others patients the law says nothing about it.


----------



## delstele (Sep 9, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> I kno theres a redic 2.5 oz holding limit, but no restriction on size of plant they cant tell you that, what im trying to figure out is what a "locked facility" can be..I also know that the law states that to be a caregiver you must be in a buisness zone, it's not supposed to be in your home..our law is fucked up..it also doesnt state who you can give your product to either like caregiver to caregiver or patient to patient, caregiver obviously can give it to his/her patients but what about others patients the law says nothing about it.


I know the way the law is written is way fucked up! Too many grey areas and the cop are using that to there advantage I know three people that have cards and still got there plants and equipment taken now thats fucked up. They are fighting to get the stuff back but man what a hassle.


----------



## delstele (Sep 9, 2010)

DBL.. Post.


----------



## Huh?? (Sep 9, 2010)

The babies survived the wind storms just fine........


----------



## xxgomez112xx (Sep 10, 2010)

"huh??" did u top those or lst them? and what month did u transplant them??


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 10, 2010)

Huh?? What strain you got there Bro they sure look nice
When do you think you will harvest?


----------



## Huh?? (Sep 10, 2010)

When I took these cuttings I just took a bunch of whole branches and cut them into three or four cuttings apiece,after this some of the cuttings(the ones from the bottom of the branch)grow like a plant that has been topped(because they don't only have one growing tip).
So,I guess you could say that I topped some of them(as I was taking the cuttings),but even the ones that grew normal are just as bushy.That's the great sun at it's best.
They went in the ground near the beginning of June.
It's Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth and the purple bud is Grape Krush,I'm hoping they're done in about 3-4weeks(the Grape Krush probably a little longer)


----------



## Huh?? (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of the Grape Krush plant,very exotic looking.


----------



## hic (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice to hear someones plants did not get hurt by the wind. Looking good Huh.

Well a Heli went threw my neck of the woods yesterday. It was headed NW and it was a dope chopper for sure. I am very happy he made a strait shot threw!.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 10, 2010)

yea its complete bullshit I have just found that the police are harrasing my fam and watching the house..I belive they dont know where I live, or they would be harrasing me as well, It's just a load of shit, and it pisses me off more and more every day...I'm sick of getting the shit end of the stick..I wont be posting anything anymore realted to what im doing for quite some time...I will be around to offer my advice and opinion(like you all care so much) but thats about it...I dont need more trouble than I've already created


----------



## hic (Sep 11, 2010)

KB it will only take a second for the police to find where you live....you married? whats the address on your Michigan I.D., any bills in your name?...Depending how badly they want you..Is exactly how long it takes, to find where you live. Pack your bags and get a new house, put your bills in a buddys name while next big indoor grow, Get a P.O. Box have someone else get mail...

There are sooo many ways to avoid the law, you just gotta be smarter then the retarts trying to find ya....You can either play ghosts and disapear and start over! or you can play Dwarf, and stick around town underground and play cat and mouse game...eventually when the cat is hungy enough He will catch that mouse..

I have never been watched or wanted or anything like that...but if I was, and I was stuck on my ways of growing dope, I could easily dissapear.. Secuirity is still 1 priority in this F-kup world, yours is definatley blown I firmly believe you will be loosing the battle, and next time you may not walk away with just a scratch!

Head north young man!


----------



## hic (Sep 11, 2010)

Can any of you hi-ons build me a website?


----------



## delstele (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure I can do it hic. Looks like we may be getting some much needed rain. WoooT!


----------



## hic (Sep 11, 2010)

delstele said:


> Sure I can do it hic. Looks like we may be getting some much needed rain. WoooT!


Where in the state you located delstele? no need to be specific though, just give us all an idea


----------



## delstele (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll PM you bro,Peace.


----------



## hic (Sep 11, 2010)

well GreenDave today is the day!! hope you are happy when ya get to the plants - good luck!


----------



## delstele (Sep 12, 2010)

Green Dave did you get to harvest your ladies?

Ah we did get a good much needed rain yesterday my girls are fatting up nicely. I do have a few sativa strains that are just getting going and prolly will not finish till mid to late October hopefully the frost wont bit them too hard before then. It getting to be crunch time hope all get to harvest there crops before a ripper or LEO get em, Peace.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 12, 2010)

Well
I decided to give them another week , still fluffy
The jillybean will be Oct sometime
The Yummy in the backyard are really frosty "Yummy"
The LA Woman in the backyard is starting to fill in nice will be Oct as well
The Irainian G13 that I took is dry still green tast but the high is a real stonebb


----------



## delstele (Sep 12, 2010)

GD when in doubt let them grow out, Good call bro that what separates the real growers from the hobbiest knowing enough to let them finish.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 12, 2010)

Why Thank You delsele ,Worring about mold with the rain but you have to try to let it grow out for thick buds


----------



## Pothead32 (Sep 12, 2010)

What up guy's? Figured I would check in and see how everyone is doing. 
My 9 ladies are coming along nicely. If all goes according to plan I hope to harvest 4 of them in about 2 weeks. The KC Brains have been performing supurbly right from the begining and havent let up sense. I will definately grow KC again. I didn't start hearing negative reviews about them untill after I had already ordered the beans this past winter and I was a little worried how they would perform but after growing them out im impressed! The rest (Pure Power Plant, 8 Miles High, WW and Bubblicious) are all doing well too. 
From the looks of things the 4 plants I plan on harvesting soon will be followed by the rest sometime in October.
I will get some pics up.
Good luck Michiganders!


----------



## hic (Sep 12, 2010)

I was wondering about ya yesterday potheat32, cool to hear from ya again!. Well with a nice sunny day in sept comes planes galore everyone that has a pilots license is out showing off there plane today


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 12, 2010)

Had to take a vicodin to calm down ,had a plane go down near me and they had choppers out lookin in the corn for this plane. I live on the river and all the Harleys sound like choppers flying ,I sure will be glad when they are done
Better now after a bowel and the vics but tomarow is another day


----------



## delstele (Sep 13, 2010)

Anybody see this.


http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2010/09/across_the_state_harvest_begin.html

I sure hope I have bout 3 weeks before the harvest here.(kiss-ass)


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope the field behind my house is last on the list,I dont want to have to take my LA Woman early that would break my heart


----------



## delstele (Sep 13, 2010)

GD I know I freaked when I read it good growing season for all I guess, Peace.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2010)

im in the thumb area. we'll be harvesting corn in no less than 2 weeks...probably 3 weeks...the corn is still pretty wet. but i have heard that farmers north and north west of us are harvesting beans...havent heard of ANY farmers gettin into corn yet. would have to have a real short day corn or if it was planted real early to be harvested yet.

its real easy to tell if the corn will be harvested soon, just go grab a couple kernels off a cob or two and bite into them, if they are kinda soft then you got some time...but if they are crunchy AT ALL then they will be harvested very soon. also, if the corn stalks and/or leaves are green at all you have a week at least.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks CMT would hate for the farmer to cut his corn early and mess up my pot


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2010)

no problem. it would be bad for both of you, the wetter the corn is when harvested the more they have to spend on drying it...and drying aint cheap.

ive never been lucky enough to stumble on some nice big flowering beauties in any of our fields.


----------



## hic (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up delstele. See how much easier all this pot growing stuff is when you have a few PALS.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 13, 2010)

Hic -- I'm WAY ahead of you, this isnt my first rodeo, I kno the fine line I ride..tho with out evidence there isnt much they can do, from the words on the street I was ratted as a high level dope dealer which in all honesty never was I grew bud yes, but never anything more than a few #'s this would have been my largest and I would have been giving it away to get rid of it, I plan to stay 100% legal, that was the last run for the extra $ I needed to stay afloat over the winter while work disappears...

and I do plan to ghost it up, I also have put growing on hold for a while...why risk it


----------



## hic (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is an update, in a day or 2 I'll be cutting down a mandala1. I cut the lowest top bud and it almost fills up a 12-oz styrofoam cup. I am pleased with what it looks like and I am real ready to start bringing home the bounty!! The plant I'll be cutting down could go for a bit longer but I'll be damned if I pull outta 2010 without a gram. My girls are doing well, bugs are on some in the morning but nothing too severe. 

oh and the lowest top bud I cut this morning weight was 12.2 grams wet. By the time it dries I will have a heavy eigth on that little bud...
If all goes well and I do not get anymore unpleasent surprises, I'll reach the goal easy!. But I already knew that, did'nt I.lol


----------



## firelane (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to hear Hic. I feel you on picking your first plant a little early. "A bud in the hand is worth two in the bush". Also once you have some dried bud, it makes it easier to let everything else finish up properly.

I lost my first plant of the year. It got uprooted in that wind storm a couple of weeks ago. I stood it back up and staked it up, but it never recovered. What a waste. At least it was just bagseed, but it was still a big ass plant. Oh well that was the first plant I lost all year, I just hope I get to harvest the rest. I have like 3-5 weeks left on my big plants and will give them as long as the weather and mold permit. I tend to panic when I see rotten buds on my plant and pick them even if they could benefit from two more weeks.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 14, 2010)

Good Luck everyone
Lets stop with the rain bowels now guys we dont need any more rain it just helps the mold and bud rott


----------



## hic (Sep 14, 2010)

Love the avatar GreenDave!, yea I had 2 tiny spots of what appeared to be mold on the mandala1 I cut today. I am with ya dave I would like 1 more good rain next week sometime and I will be set. Pretty far along now and I would rather water the plant myself than have anymore consecutive days with rain.. well moving on after the wind storm on too possibley the LAST 2 potential problems..mold and theives.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 15, 2010)

hic
Dont forget the COPS they are out tring to find your plot "Bastards"


----------



## hic (Sep 15, 2010)

cops fall under the theif catagory


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a diffrent spelling LOL


----------



## delstele (Sep 16, 2010)

Its raining this morning folks but moving out fast. Hope all is good for ya.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 16, 2010)

we got one hell of a storm..fuck..was crazy here..

well got a job 1st in three years boys..ughh..back to the old BS...all good tho this will fund my grow 100%..hahah ...I always say I wont grow anymore..that lasts like a week..I have 1o GWS clones and 1 Dzil and 1 blue widow (free seeds)...cant kill um...I gave away the rest of my clones...so im in my legal limit...card should be here this week or next..

everyone that got their cards at the end of may your should be here..end may-beg june is where the department of community health is at they seem to be putting out cards a little faster now


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 17, 2010)

Good Luck KB
Hope they dont come to visit you again just to fuck with you


----------



## Huh?? (Sep 17, 2010)

Getting close(at least the Sweet Tooth is)


----------



## delstele (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good Huh that purple makes her look sexy just wanna eat that bitch. :

The rain storm snapped a branch on my BW I gotta go tye her up to keep it off the ground. Good luck to all stay safe, Peace.


----------



## hic (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good Huh! nice work.

well ww,trainwreck cm,and mandala are all getting close I will be cutting most of em down on the the 1st or 2nd. I am so happy this is about over, what a year.
My later plants will all be cut on or by the 15 they are also lookin good.


----------



## hic (Sep 18, 2010)

any michigander freeze their pot to keep fresh through the winter?

Damn boys, starting to not really like how the forcast is shaping up to be , I pulled off a small bud on that fruity cm yesterday due to it molding/rotting, I dare say it seems like we jumped RIGHT into the fall after those 4 days of rain and the wind storm aboout 2 weeks ago.

So whata ya think you guys going to be happy next month? Oh K.B. I am glad you have found a job, I hope in return your life becomes less stressfull if nothing else.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 18, 2010)

Good Job Huh bet you camt wait to twist one of those bithces up hope it tastes as good as it looks
whoever is still doing the rain dance PLEASE STOP


----------



## delstele (Sep 18, 2010)

hic said:


> any michigander freeze their pot to keep fresh through the winter?
> 
> Damn boys, starting to not really like how the forcast is shaping up to be , I pulled off a small bud on that fruity cm yesterday due to it molding/rotting, I dare say it seems like we jumped RIGHT into the fall after those 4 days of rain and the wind storm aboout 2 weeks ago.
> 
> So whata ya think you guys going to be happy next month? Oh K.B. I am glad you have found a job, I hope in return your life becomes less stressfull if nothing else.


 hic hells ya I frezz my pot for the winta, Peace bro.

It suposta warm up next week, I hope so! I have three plants that need at least two more weeks, Its the game mother nature likes to play with us growers she a girl after all..


----------



## delstele (Sep 18, 2010)

Fucking rain needs to stop now..LOL had to harvest a branch of the BW it broke off with all this heavy rain weighing down her buds, not enough then way to much oh well gotta roll with what Mother Nature give us.


----------



## hic (Sep 18, 2010)

delstele, how dry do you dry the pot before stickin it in the freezer? Bone Dry? or a touch moist in the middle?


----------



## Huh?? (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks,the Sweet Tooth never fails to impress me(and everyone else)
This is my first real outdoor grow and TBH I can't wait for it to be over.It's very nerve wrecking to know that you have 10+ LBs in plants by themselves in the middle of nowhere.
I'm sure we all know the feeling.We actually got so paranoid that we set up a tent and are taking turns camping out,it sucks!


----------



## delstele (Sep 18, 2010)

hic said:


> delstele, how dry do you dry the pot before stickin it in the freezer? Bone Dry? or a touch moist in the middle?



As dry as it would be too smoke,Peace bro.


----------



## hic (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks delstele. This will be my first year of freezing some of it.

KB hows that new job goin?


----------



## hic (Sep 20, 2010)

update.

Well 4 are gone today, put em around a forclosed house thats been sittin for 3 years. long story cut short, someone bought the house!. Again not an issue, no emotions were attached to those plants so the house may stay.

On another note went through this morning to check how the seeds were coming along and well most are dark. The pleasure of seeing all these seeds almost mature enough to take, outweighs the thought of 4 meteoker plants gone in with wind!


----------



## migenetics (Sep 20, 2010)

Well hic you gave someone a nice housewarming gift.


----------



## hic (Sep 20, 2010)

Yea I did! They look like a respectful family, all have blonde hair and are gone every sunday mornin to church. So I guess along with the pot I could get em a welcome card? 

All I can say "this was all considered in the equation" I am still sitting pretty. This whole personal stash shit is nice. I actually enjoy growing this year, I have not had this much fun growing since like "year 3". Thats about the time It all became about the free money. Ahh what a nice change of pace. I wish it could be like this every year but it ain't going to happen... next year I'll do a little of both,with much more emphasis on the personal... cumon you could make just a little money next year hic...lol

And It looks like that mandala is going to give me about 6 oz's almost halfway to quota with that one! freezing has begun.


----------



## hic (Sep 21, 2010)

Sure noticed a growth spurt on all the plants with last nights warm temp! Man if we could get a weeks worth of warm nighttime temps right now and minimal rain...this game will be over!!


----------



## migenetics (Sep 21, 2010)

Problem is, its suppose to sh*t rain on us shortly and lots of it. Be careful just seen that they busted 2 people growing 400 plants in neywago co. On state land . Said they were between 4 and 5 ft tall!! Wish my sh*t stayed that small.


----------



## hic (Sep 21, 2010)

migenetics said:


> Problem is, its suppose to sh*t rain on us shortly and lots of it. Be careful just seen that they busted 2 people growing 400 plants in neywago co. On state land . Said they were between 4 and 5 ft tall!! Wish my sh*t stayed that small.


 

where did you here this? there are 2 possibilities for the 4 or 5 footers- planted late or planted too many to work correctly.. I find it would be damn near impossible around here to have a plot of 400 plants around here?? hmmm wonder if I went to school with any of em.


----------



## migenetics (Sep 22, 2010)

Well seen a little more last night, they had branches obstructing the view from the top so the copters couldn't see them , even worse was it was on federal land, not well thought out in my mind. Everybody might want to go check there girls out after last nights storm.


----------



## hic (Sep 22, 2010)

migenetics said:


> Well seen a little more last night, they had branches obstructing the view from the top so the copters couldn't see them , even worse was it was on federal land, not well thought out in my mind. Everybody might want to go check there girls out after last nights storm.


 
I still would like to know the source you got the information from about the newaygo bust. t.v.,newspaper,internet?

I was ready for the storm this time!! I pounded some stake, boy did I pound stakes. My widow was the only plant that showed any signs of discomfort.

Have not heard much from many of ya in a while? I imagine most of you boys will be in hiding till the bounty is dry. Which is not a bad thing at all, I kinda like seeing that it means many of you are being "secure" So to all of ya good luck! but to any of the chicken shits that don't at least let us know how the harvest panned out "since most of us have followed your grow" f#ck ya next year. that's how I see it.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

Well Guys the Irainian is down looks like about a pound Jillybean and Gurilla Gusto will be around 2nd week of OCT weather permiting
I made a homemade trim box out of a old fan ,Boy am I glad I did would be trimming for weeks
Hic 
have you taken any yet?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe Pothead32 is incarcerated again hope not mybe he just bussy
KB I think is bussy with the job thing havent seen rzza in quit a while or Fireline
Where you guys at
I would also like to know where the info came from about the bust


----------



## firelane (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello all. Me and my plants are doing good. I have one big one that is doing kind of shitty. It is yellowing way too much too soon. I am not sure why it is yellowing so much when all the plants around it are a nice dark green and further along in budding. I fed the yellowing plant a nice dose of fish fert for nitrogen, and fed all the plants with miracle grow bloom and a little bone meal. This will be the last time I feed them anything and I should be ready to harvest a couple the 1st-2nd week of Oct and the rest the 2-3rd week of Oct. I don't have any new pictures but I wish I did because the little plant I have growing in the middle of my bushes has beautiful pink pistils. That one is going to be dank. My other plants are really bulking up good and getting lots of trics. Its cool to see the different phenos you get from commercial bagseeds from the same bag of pot. One plant is really sativa looking and one is really indica looking and the other two are right in the middle. Also they have different smells. 

Congrats on the harvest Dave. A lb from the Iranian? that is awesome. That is one plant right? I wish I could build stuff like a fan trim box, I hate trimming so much, but I also suck at building stuff. Did yours work good? I saw a video on youtube of some guys who made one and it worked really well. I will prob pick like one plant each week in Oct so I don't get overwhelmed and sore. 

The weather reports seem to keep changing to add more rain to the forecast. It seems like everytime I check, one or two more sunny days later in the week get changed to rain.


----------



## migenetics (Sep 22, 2010)

Hic, I live in gr area, it was top story yesterday at 5 and 6 on wood tv 8. Local news.it Was 2 mexicans who were ratted out by a hunter,they were in manistee national forest.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

The LB was from 3 plants
The trim box works OK but throws shit every where and leaves some crows feet (Stems) but done in no time prob wont use it on my stash but good for the rest


----------



## hic (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks migenetics for the info, I personaly thank you cause that is my neck of the woods and thats great info for me!. 

Green Dave you gotta link to that thing you made? I hooked up a couple computer fans to my cordless drill battery "14.4volts" for a fans for camping on them hot nights. could I make something similiar to what you have with that? I really would like to hear more about your trimmer!.

I have about 8 oz's all together right know, 5 left of mandala and a few of a no name strain. Mandala1 many people may not like It is all in the head that buzz there. If I wanted to write a book I would smoke a half joint of mandala and start writing. I have never had a buzz like I am having with mandala1. I had to take a bit early so I cannot give a true report on it. One thing that Mandala has over all the others is it got huge buds real quick damn good strain if your looking for easy cash quick!. I am happy to have grown out some of mandala1. I was truely impressed with its outdoor performance but won't grow it again....I will however grow many of it's crosses..

I will end this one by saying yea I was talking up that mandala1 earlier in the year, damn good dollar bud though... But that was until the mass got critical.. I would have never thought that is was going to be like this Grade A friggin plus


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

Hic
Youtube( homemade marijuana trimmer check it out)
mine is simmilar


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 24, 2010)

heyboys glad to hear everyone is doing good!...got 2 two rounds of AMAZING news...1 I got my card!!! came in the mail yesterday and they have made a change to the cards they are bluewriting instead of the green and the setup is diff,, instead of it saying michigan med marihuana program on top is has the M.D.C.H across and medical marihuana program under it in italic print the writing is all blue, and the card now has like reflective inlay like a drivers license..the older cards were too easy to make a fake..

second is my fam member had talked to a their lawyer, and we are now free and clear!...no problems in my area anymore!!!!!!!!

Ialso met a guy who got caught growing 100% illegal no card..on his property while he wasnt home and he hasnt heard dick about it..and that was about a month before mine were taken, so who knows whats going down around here..

but I got a small indoor crop started and I'm going 100% scrog on this one I've found new technique to use and it is spose to yeild amazing inside w/o scrog, so I'm putting the 2 together and I think it will bank out I'll prolly create a thread for this instead of doing it in here..I'l keep yall posted


----------



## delstele (Sep 24, 2010)

Just checking in been busy as of late. Hope all is growing good for all Michiganders. The wind snapped a few more branches on the black widow and all other seem to be holding up well. They are taking some core round here so I am getting a bit nervous but think I'll be ok. Take care and I wish you all the best harvest season.


KB thats great news bro.


----------



## megaowner (Sep 25, 2010)

anyone know when the first frost will hit?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 25, 2010)

That is Good news KB now if the man follows the STATE laws your in good shape
Hope are you doin on the lighting isues you had?
Great to hear from the rest of you
My Yummy is comming down Monday cant wait, Havent made it north to look at my Jillybean but will judge it from the one I have in the back yard and it looks like about anouth nweek or so
Good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## kushlungs (Sep 25, 2010)

first time outside this year, wish i would have picked a better spot. was just out there and little buds are just starting to show. dont think i'm gunna be there before the first frost, i think the middle of oct. i spose some folks are allready pulling there shit outta the woods

got them in buckets in a swamp, put them in little clearings i found. guess they didn't get enough light or somthing.

oh well, just got my card so i got all winter.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry for your spot Kush do some scouting now with the leaves out for next year
might want to try another stain also you should have been budding along time ago , some strains start budding with more light then others
Good luck and be carful with the card LEO dosnt always play fare


----------



## hic (Sep 26, 2010)

mayday mayday WW, blue cm and a no name are down! Seeds are all mature.

That blue cm really had the afgani side of her shine through for these past two weeks, it has a great candy,musky taste and reeks of skunk!
The other cm pheno is like a angel.. crystal cover the entire fan leaves, smells of a real light chocolate and taste soo good and goes down smoother than an ice cold pepsi on a hot humid day.. this pheno still has a week and a half to finish at least.

still have plenty of smoke to chop and seeds to collect! soon I'll get a few pics for the record.lol

greendave you gonna tell us how that iranian smokes or what? you think you will grow it again?

yea buddy glad to hear life is looking worthy for ya KB! 

sorry kush lungs get some new genetics this winter and give her hell next year bud.

All is well and I can't wait to take a break from the grow this year...hopefully it will rain next year in july and august with no wind storms in september when the buds catch the winds!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 26, 2010)

Wee Hic
I will grow the Irainian again not much on taste but the HIGH is out of this world
Not to say the YUMMY is lookin great I think if it smokes half as goo as it looks this will be half of my crop next year


----------



## hic (Sep 26, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Wee Hic
> I will grow the Irainian again not much on taste but the HIGH is out of this world
> Not to say the YUMMY is lookin great I think if it smokes half as goo as it looks this will be half of my crop next year


 
well if that is the case " take it easy with that iranian Dave" I sure do not wont you to smoke to much and fall asleep with a cigar in your mouth.lol thanks for your insight as always Green Dave


----------



## firelane (Sep 26, 2010)

Good to hear things are working out good for you hic, it sounds like you have picked enough to last you at least through this year. You prob have sore fingers from all the trimming. Only good thing about trimming is scraping the hash off of the scissors, it tastes almost like opium and gets you so baked.

I had another plant get blown over, when I found it it was already pretty much dead. It had a couple of ounces on it of bud that is a couple of weeks premature. It smells good and has lots of crystals, but was definitely not ready. I also had a big branch ripped off another plant. I have four big plants left and one little one that should all be ready in about 2-3 weeks tops. Here are some pics of the last survivors.


----------



## hic (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn firelane you got growing down, Good looking plants. what strain is the plant in the last picture?

I just checked the weather on the internet and it said some crazy shit like wide spread frost advisory for tonight..not an issue for me, mine are healthy and the remaining plants get the morning sun.


----------



## Pothead32 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hows it going guys? Glad to hear everyone is harvesting some good smoke. I myself took down 4 plants yesterday, I'm going to let the rest go a little longer, or at least untill I hear about frost. Does anyone know when we should be expecting it? Sorry about the picture quality, it's a webcam.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks all!..yea my lighting issue is still a problem since I didt get the cash I was expectng but I think I'm just going to grab another 6 tbe flouro for now..its 100$ all together so its cheap and i'll need it anyway for veg, I plan to do some scrog'n for a lil while over the winter and got a gig doing clones for a guy and he's willing to pay 20-30 per depending on size and will need 24 every month plus a few of my freinds will need them as well, so got that going..

from what I've been reading I'm now using short and wide pots (22''x12''x8'') for short bushy plants, if you wanted big bushes you get deep very wide plants. On top of this I will be ScrOG'n my plant's flouros have a very flat spread of light that diminishes quickly so ScrOG makes up for this keeping all buds exactly the same distance away from the lights and using a large screen that is the same size as the light itself there is zero wasted space, In the very first interduction of ScrOG on the net the "inventer" was pulling 12 oz from 4 plants using nothing more than flouros, no moving air, no pro nutes, nothing so I belive with what we have today, the better T5 lights and the better knowledge than back in 95' I think I'll be able to pull a # or just under off 4 ScrOG'd plants which will be money to get me back on my feet.

I also found a job that sucks my balls, first factory job I've ever had and the only job I've ever worked making minimum wage..working 10 hour days for a 300$ check a week sucks balls. I feel like im 16 agian...

need to get my grows going agian...welp better luck next year aye boys cant win them all!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 26, 2010)

farmers almanac says first frost oct 3 but its pretty cold in my area now I got a hoodie on..

next years farmers almanac says it should be a better year IMO than this year, last frost comes earlier, first comes later, sept is spose to be dry so no mold problems. hell yea!


I now kno where I'm not planting and I will have 2 plots instead of 1


----------



## hic (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice to see your around Pothead32, it's also good to see you got some nuggets! So what have you been up to Pothead32?.

Sorry that the job sucks KB.. most of em do..


----------



## rzza (Sep 27, 2010)

michiganders be doin the thang


----------



## hic (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 1183312



ghs trainwreck. I cut a 2 joint bud off 4 days ago to smoke while I was trimming her up. I was very happy with the potency of that sample bud.


----------



## hic (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 1183328

one more pic before i collected her flowers. Something happened to the ww not really sure. but it is not tasty at all hmm. I do know that trainwreck has made me one happy s.o.b. though.


----------



## delstele (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good hic.. Be cool bro.


----------



## firelane (Sep 29, 2010)

Hic that trainwreck looks really dank, how much did that plant yield? I wonder why the ww doesn't taste good. Is it real harsh? My biggest problem now two years in a row is wind. Not only did it knock down one of my plants last year and two this year, but the worst thing about it for me is that it gets sand and dirt all in my buds. Did this happen to you? Its not the end of the world, but it makes it hard to make kief, hash, or cook with it. Do you know a good way to get the sand off my nuggz while they're still growing?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 29, 2010)

Lookin good Hic 
I would love to try the TW
Just took 3 Jillybean as there is a frost commin
Left the Lemon skunk and blueberry skunk out and will hope for the best
The wife says the jilly smells like baby asprin (Orange) hope it smokes like it smellsit was a little early but didnt want to loose it all


----------



## delstele (Oct 1, 2010)

Chop Choping black widow today woot!


----------



## hic (Oct 2, 2010)

firelane said:


> Hic that trainwreck looks really dank, how much did that plant yield? I wonder why the ww doesn't taste good. Is it real harsh? My biggest problem now two years in a row is wind. Not only did it knock down one of my plants last year and two this year, but the worst thing about it for me is that it gets sand and dirt all in my buds. Did this happen to you? Its not the end of the world, but it makes it hard to make kief, hash, or cook with it. Do you know a good way to get the sand off my nuggz while they're still growing?


 
don't have it dry yet, so I will let you know on yeild later. Yes, the wind will not f-ck with me much on my good ones next year, I will be driving fence posts in next year "for real".


----------



## hic (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to hear Green Dave, and delstele. Man delstele I have been waiting a year for attitude seedbank to re-up on Mr Nice products.After seeing what they did with CM, makes me a believer in that widow!


----------



## delstele (Oct 2, 2010)

hic The BW is a killa strain I got some more beans from The Canna Collective they have his gear F|S.


----------



## hic (Oct 2, 2010)

delstele said:


> hic The BW is a killa strain I got some more beans from The Canna Collective they have his gear F|S.



They ship to the U.S.?

Frost is coming tonight so they say.. not good due to the fact everyones buds are soaked from the rain.. check your buds sunday if we get a hard frost tonight. the conditions are right for disaster if your buds are big, although pot is a strong plant!


----------



## delstele (Oct 2, 2010)

hic said:


> They ship to the U.S.?
> 
> Frost is coming tonight so they say.. not good due to the fact everyones buds are soaked from the rain.. check your buds sunday if we get a hard frost tonight. the conditions are right for disaster if your buds are big, although pot is a strong plant!


Yes they do and its free, Great bunch over there check it out http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/forum.php if you decide to sign up tell them pot boy sent ya,Peace.

Btw I heard frost Sunday night not tonight.


----------



## delstele (Oct 3, 2010)

Well no frost here in my area today. WOOT!


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 3, 2010)

Well hopfully the frost will hold off a few more weeks that would be way cool but dont think it will happen


----------



## hic (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks A Bunch delstele... gonna grow out some other Mr.Nice gear next year cause of you!

Frost hit hard N of GR, one more night I guess and we might have a decent week of growing up ahead? still need some time with my biggest CM and sweet tooth and my alaskan. so cmon warmer nights!

I need some work in the area of storing my dope so that it is not bone dry in 3 months. I have a couple questions for the elders.

Which is better to freeze my dope in thick freezer bags or glass canning jars? 

When curing, do you guys leave room for air in the cannin jars or do you pack it right tight with buds? 

If I wanna freeze my dope, will it hurt the buds if I still have a small amount of water lingering inside the stem?

If I wanna freeze my dope, do I wanna leave air in the jar "obviously a bit of air will be in jar" or plastic freezer bag? or do I want as little air as possible in the jar or bag?

One more is the frost bad for my seeds still on plants?

Hey at least I gave you something to do! lol thanks to all that have good advise for me.. gotta seed for trade for good advise.


----------



## firelane (Oct 3, 2010)

Hic you should get one of those vacuum seal machines, those are the best for storing pot and food. You can get one at walmart for pretty cheap and if you have a bunch of pot to store it may be worth your while. You can freeze buds even with a bit of moisture in it, like someone said earlier, just dry it to how you would want it to smoke and then freeze it. If you get the air sealed bags, you really don't even have to freeze it. When I put my pot into jars, I like to stuff them pretty full so there is less air in there, when storing less air is better.

My plants looked good this morning, but these next couple of nights will be a test for them. After that they are calling for temps in the low 70s which is just what I need for mine to fully finish up. The prob with these last weeks of growing in the cold temps is the buds kind of start stalling and not completely finishing. My plants have been two weeks from finishing for three weeks now. I think these last warm days will be enough for them to ripen up just right and I should pick everything in two weeks.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 3, 2010)

Just checked my girls outback and they are mostly cloudy no amber yet I guess 1 more week
My girls that are left out (North of GR) 2 Gurrilla Gusto and 1 Blueberry skunk 1 Lemon Skunk hope they can take the frost I would say they need another week and a half.
Plants look good firelane
Hic ,Give me your buds and I will take care of them LOL
How much you storing? I like to freeze it in the jars just be careful the glass breaks real easy when that cold
Good Luck all 

Any one got any Ideas for 2011 yet?
Myself I will be planting Iranian G13 by DR Greenthumb again for sure probly some Yummy and would like to try some michigan made seeds

I would also like to thank all of you for posting in here and sharing your knowlage with every one 
This has been one of the most helpful threads for michigan growers that I have seen on here lets stay togeather for next year


----------



## hic (Oct 3, 2010)

looks like you will have enough till next year firelane. thanks for the pics! I love seeing others peoples plants. I really like it if that plant is MICHIGAN grown!. 

thanks you guys for your advise on storing. delstele what ya think so far from your widow?

Thanks for starting the thread Green Dave! and thanks for chanching plains to plans.. or how did you spell it? lol Oh and I aint done posting on this thred yet. not done with the grow.


----------



## hic (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 1191501


saving the best for last...theres that dank CM, pictures don't do it justice gotta be 10 by 8 don't know for sure was gonna take another picture later on with someting to measure size but she is bending good now after the last rain and wind, too top heavy. 

I do know that I hope my wifes vigina smells like those buds in that picture when we get to heaven...like a soft white chocolate with a hint of awww. this is my fav.this is the prize outta all of em...and yea select branches are seeded with CM and sweet tooth...oh yea the ST she is comong up too.

that cm in the picture still needs a week of warm nights though.


----------



## hic (Oct 3, 2010)

looked at your pics again and damn firelane you gotta nice plot of plants this year!


----------



## delstele (Oct 4, 2010)

hic your welcome bro just spreading the Mr Nice love. I got about a week before I'm gonna pick the rest of my girls. Looking dank hic, fairlane, Green Dave you fellas are doing Michigan up proper. I wanna thank everyone for there input its been a good ride this year.


----------



## hic (Oct 4, 2010)

Green Dave FYI this morning was more like a flash freeze then a frosts North of GR. This was a little too extreme frosts this morning plants were frozen stiff! 

I am wondering if such a hard frosts will ruin the quality of the bud? anyone gotta idea?


----------



## hic (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I checked a few plants around 1pm and plants seem to be in overall good health after 2 days of a dam good frosts.. tonight is the last night we are supposed to get hit by frost and I think that would be about it for them girls, if the frost in the morning was not about to take a short break..

In conclusion after tonights frost we are supposed to get a small warm up in the forcasts.. I am considering this warmer weather thats coming tuesday, as "one last push" kinda thing. I am about 75% sure that I am going to be cutting down the rest of the ladies. on or right before the next wave of frost mornings role back into town... I aint joking about the hard frost this morning, I was borderline very concerned.

Green Dave a few posts you asked me about yeild and I have not answered because I have no answer... I am not rude, just forgetfull as hell.


----------



## delstele (Oct 4, 2010)

I know I was a bit troubled as well hic so I had to go have a look too. My ladies are doing good a bit burnt on one bud site that I saw but no biggie I think. If we get another hard frost tonight it may make the smoke a bit harsh but nothing a bit of curing wont take care of. Yup its the last of the warm weather here in the mitten I'm afraid, Good luck fellow growers its push time..


----------



## hic (Oct 5, 2010)

and we are off... the last push. I am sure am glad I have a few grows behind me, and know how much the plants can take.. I would have been pissed at myself if I would have, cut down the remaining ladies for fear of the first frost and had a week of nice weather ahead.. In this week there will so much growth on them buds it'll be crazy, thank mother earth boys from michigan, It could have all been over had they said it was going to be cold and rainy the rest of this week!!! we were dealt a good hand for a GREAT harvest with this warm up!!

theives could still get ya...and that is about it! Finally we made it too the point were there is only one obsticle remaining!


----------



## Michmacon (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the great advice on Michigan growing. First year grow of bagseed. My plants are going to produce a lot more than I planned on and can use in a short time, so have been looking into storage. Saw something you all may be interested in. If you don't want to store in the freezer and you have a vacuum sealer machine with an accessory port (hose for using canisters, etc.) you can buy a foodsaver jar sealer for about $10 at cabelas or amazon or other places online. It's made for storing coffee, beans, etc. but should work for bud. It's supposed to vacuum seal a mason jar by removing all the air and making a vacuum seal with the lid like home canning but without the water. Says it will preserve anything 3-5 times longer than just putting a lid on the jar. I have one on order. If anyone is interested I can let you how it works when I get it.


----------



## delstele (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea man let us know how it works, Thanks.


----------



## hic (Oct 7, 2010)

Michmacon said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the great advice on Michigan growing. First year grow of bagseed. My plants are going to produce a lot more than I planned on and can use in a short time, so have been looking into storage. Saw something you all may be interested in. If you don't want to store in the freezer and you have a vacuum sealer machine with an accessory port (hose for using canisters, etc.) you can buy a foodsaver jar sealer for about $10 at cabelas or amazon or other places online. It's made for storing coffee, beans, etc. but should work for bud. It's supposed to vacuum seal a mason jar by removing all the air and making a vacuum seal with the lid like home canning but without the water. Says it will preserve anything 3-5 times longer than just putting a lid on the jar. I have one on order. If anyone is interested I can let you how it works when I get it.


 

hey thanks, man i'll look into it. By the way have you got to sample any of your bagseed buds yet?


----------



## hic (Oct 7, 2010)

pothead32?


----------



## Michmacon (Oct 8, 2010)

I have sampled it. Pulled the first plant about 2 weeks ago. Hung it for a few days, and was very surprised at the potency. About 4 hits is enough.

Question for you guys, when trimming your buds, do you take the leaves off all the way to the stem or do you just cut the leaves down so they are flush with the bud?


----------



## hic (Oct 8, 2010)

I cut all the way to the stem as much as I can,until the bud becomes too tight and getting the whole stem outta there aint an option I cut flush.

On another note I cut down my most prized cm today!! Harvest will be complete by tuesday of all my remaining ladies"4more" that sweettooth is really putting on the weight! very sativa looking buds she will be the last pic of an outdoor plant I put up for the year...then the harvest pic.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 9, 2010)

Well Hic the Irainan G13 is a keeper not the best bag appeal but after about 3 weeksi n the jar the high is great picked with all cloudy trics and am glad a good up high most of its gone already kept a little back for myself
The jilly beam will take some time to cure its harsh now
The girls in the back yard
1 YUMMY wow what a plant looks great nice buds good weight and yummy smooth took some 2 weeks ago and just finish the rest last night
1 jilly bean will be cut Monday maybe Sunday due to rain comming
1 LA Woman Huge nice buds will come down Sunday
1 Pure Gold smells good looks good nice buds took last night
1 bule berry x skunk looks good and smells good will take sun or mon
Good luck every one


----------



## hic (Oct 9, 2010)

man Green Dave I most certainly would love to hear more or take a toke of that blueberry/skunk..just the thought of them combined makes me think I would really enjoy that...let us know on the taste please, I want to grow a plant of the fruitiest tasting stuff known to man but I do not know what strain what strain that would be that would be able to grow in michigan so I am searching.

Very happy to see all went well for ya dave this year. I know your very first posts you say you had troubles with that miraclegrow soil last year. It sounds like you fixed that for sure this year. I am wondering why you have just a little bit of that Iranian though? was that in the ecuasion before you sprouted the seeds?

Well Green Dave....ahhh almost time to relax eh.

.


----------



## firelane (Oct 10, 2010)

Dave, I grew LA Woman in my closet once and it was really good, so you should be happy with that one. Hic is that CM even better now that you've cut it down? My plants have at least two weeks left depending on the weather. I'm going to cut down the little one next weekend. Here are a few new pics.View attachment 1203560View attachment 1203562View attachment 1203563View attachment 1203564View attachment 1203565View attachment 1203566View attachment 1203567


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 10, 2010)

Hic the Iranian is almost sold out 
You may want to look at the Jilly bean it tasts like orange although the BBS is nice also I will TRY to save some
Firelane I have grown this indoors as well But the size of the buds outdoors is something else Hope the weather holds out for you good luck


----------



## hic (Oct 11, 2010)

Dam firelane...I love the pics! I cannot remember but those are bagseed right?

So you guys like that LA woman? I tell you what every spare minute I got is dedicated to trimming...but I am too happy to get pissed about it. So tuesday I will take a snapshot of the ST. I have 2 left in the woods a ST and an Alaskan. I never really talked to you guys much about that Alaskan strain. I will tell you it flowers super quick indoors and that it's potency and taste were and are good enough to smuggle the seeds in a sub bun before crossing the border on the move back to MI.. So a shout to seward alaska and a old timmer named pete for the beans.

.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 12, 2010)

Hic
Up for a trade , some BBS for some alaska? did you cross the alaska with the CM or any thing else? lookin for a quick flower big bud strong smoke, The iranian did the job and will be in the garden next year but a bit on the leafy side,lookin for the hard buds


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 12, 2010)

Firelane
What do the trics look like? How do those girls smell? they shure look good


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Up for a trade , some BBS for some alaska? did you cross the alaska with the CM or any thing else? lookin for a quick flower big bud strong smoke, The iranian did the job and will be in the garden next year but a bit on the leafy side,lookin for the hard buds


 
Nope the alaskan is still alaskan no crosses yet... and I am kickin myself in the ass for that. This year was the year to pollinate and well my alaskan males got killed in a cornfield due to farmer greed,lol.

I have one mother of it at a relatives and I have 3 seeds left of the alaskan!!! I hope like hell I getta male outta them 3 seeds.

I will tell you one thing though that is an option, that skunky cm pheno would be a great dad for it, it is similiar in some ways. I think one thing I will be working on next year, the alaskan! for sure. I will debate starting those 3 seeds next year or I will breed a skunky cm dad with a alaska cutting..then following year sprout those seeds and have the alaska leaning pheno male either breed back to one of those seedlings I have left or keep that mothe alive for 2 more years and cross back with that, idk but it is a major priority now!

Man winding down aint we boys...I think I will take the rest today..maybe,I am almost caught up on trimming!

.


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

oh but dave I will give can give you a ak cutting or 2. but if you want seeds it will be a year or so.


----------



## tcmike (Oct 12, 2010)

Green Dave
I also grew the Iranian G13 this year & I agree - good high but leafy buds. I also grew the Doc's Iranian autoflower & I was amazed. Very similar, if not better buzz as the G-13 but tight meaty buds with very little leaf to prune off. I didn't germinate them untill May 17th, put the seedlings out June 2nd & harvested Labor Day weekend. I would have liked to let them go one more week but had a touch of bud rot starting so out they came. They were just as advertised - waist high & 3-4 oz/plant. I'll definetly be growing them again next year. I'm in the little finger & only have a June to the end of Sept. season, due to frost & bow season & it's nice to have ripe plants the end of Aug.


----------



## firelane (Oct 12, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Firelane
> What do the trics look like? How do those girls smell? they shure look good


My trics are there, but it could be frostier. These buds are so dense that sometimes you have to look inside the bud to see the stickiness. All three plants big plants smell a little different, they smell kind of like grape gum/kush mixed. I say the buds could be frostier, because last year my buds had trics even on the fan leaves, these don't have as many, but are still sticky as hell. If you mean clear/cloudy/amber I'm not sure because my scope broke. My date to pick them is the little guy this weekend, and the three big ones next weekend, possible the 29th if weather holds up. 

Hic all my plants are from the same bag of good commercial(150 an oz.), kind of cool to see the different traits within one bag of pot. If you had to, you could breed these seeds into different unique strains over time, but who needs to with all the flavors out there for sale immediately.

If my internet bought seeds weren't stolen, I was going to grow ATA Tundra which is an alaskan strain mixed with a kazakstan strain that is supposed to do well in cold/moist areas and finish fast. But now I've read a lot of reviews saying that it doesn't finish as fast as they claim, and is actually a late finisher. It sounds like your alaskan strain finishes late as well. It prob finishes fast, but doesn't start budding until later in the season, possibly because of the change in latitude. 

Come on mother nature, stay warm and dry until Halloween!!!!!


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea firelane as far as I know I am the first person to grow this alaska outdoors.. It as far as I know has been grown indoors since the 80's. It is rather difficult to get a good crop up that far north, all is indoor 50 an eigth in alaska no matter what it is. Indoor you can cut it down after 6 weeks and make your money and have smoke.. 7.5-8 tops and you got some of the stickiest pot you have ever had.. 4 or 5 toke if your tolerance aint built to it and it feels like someone is trying to squish your brain....ahhh the pressure


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

View attachment 1208042



well seeing as how we are talkin about the alaskan here is one pic...will put up harvest pics later


----------



## firelane (Oct 12, 2010)

That bud looks great, is that from your outdoor? Almost looks like indoor. 
By the way, you should never let your buds make phone calls


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

View attachment 1208076View attachment 1208049


well I was going to take sweet tooth today but I could not...it was a good day for it to collectenergy! hairsare only 60percent brown, but pusies are swollen good


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

your funny firelane and yes that alaskan but was grown outdoors, as a matter of fact I cut her down yesterday.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 12, 2010)

Well guys I took a Blueberry x skunk and Pure gold (RockLock) and finished trimming the LA Woman up 
Still on deck Jilly Bean and second LA Woman 
All most done


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

GreenDave is there any way possible I can get a nug of that dam skunk man, help a brother out and just help


----------



## firelane (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish I was almost done, it must be a nice feeling. The waiting is over, congrats. The weather was perfect for you all who are finished, I just hope it keeps up for a couple more weeks. This weeks forecast is calling for rain, but only like 30% chance.


----------



## hic (Oct 12, 2010)

you know firelane the forcasts is looking good for ya! man your pics say that if it does turn rainy and cold next week you will still get one hell of a buzz that should lasts for a long time. this weather we are getting right know is all you can ask for...

next year you will have some plants done by sept 25...I just know it!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2010)

i heard an ad today on the radio telling people to keep a look out for marijuana grow plots on public property and they gave a few numbers to call if they find any plants. they also said that they have already seized 35,000 plants so far this year and last year they seized 30,000 total....and then they gave some bullshit story about how marijuana is a dangerous drug...it was ridiculous.


----------



## delstele (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good year for Michigan, I too am trimming my ass off thought they where gonna take the corn so I freaked and chopped the main colas they could have used more time but my thinking was better to get at least some of my shit than none, Stay safe.


----------



## hic (Oct 13, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> i heard an ad today on the radio telling people to keep a look out for marijuana grow plots on public property and they gave a few numbers to call if they find any plants. they also said that they have already seized 35,000 plants so far this year and last year they seized 30,000 total....and then they gave some bullshit story about how marijuana is a dangerous drug...it was ridiculous.


 

I think it is so stupid that the people we let tell us what to do are dumber than f-ing doornobs...people that talk that kinda crap are the lucky ones...lucky i went christian or I would......

.


----------



## hic (Oct 14, 2010)

well I really cannot believe the frost we have this morning. Before I went to bed I checked the weather on the internet and they said it was going to get around 38. O well maybe that st will be a little more colorful this morning?


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats the job to have 
If your right with the weather report your a great weatherman
If your wrong it dosnt matter everyone expected it


----------



## hic (Oct 14, 2010)

well I gave that st a gallon of water today it just keeps on a budding, I know that little bit of water will give it a bump, havent watered it in a while so, it aint going to hurt nothing. I generally will not water before harvest, but I guess you must be versatile in this line of hobby and always have an open mind.

This is the time of year I get alot of trees pruned, cut down,I get places ready for next year, I will be logging down places of intrest in my gps till may.... This year was all about ME, next year it is going to be about ME and THEM too! ...on to the next post.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Oct 15, 2010)

glad to se everyone is here and safe...and better belive I'll be back at it next year!..fucking sux taking a hit..exspecialy on one of the best personal grows..I didnt even get to see them bloom..

well shit happens..hahah..

I'm right there with ya hic gotta get ready for next year..tho it'll be hard once I get deer hunting..dont really leave the woods deer season..ad I KNOW IM LATE..fucking working my shitty jobs got me tired havent been on a set schedule for quite some time..

I'm try'n to find my camera I got one of those headlights from a new lincoln <--sp? the little circle ones they got its actually a wicked fisheye lens I'm gonna try to convert it tofit my camera and vid cam as well..make for some sweet shots...

well fellas I may have lost this years battle but the war rages on!!


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Luck KB
Did you get your cgear back from your local law inforcment officers?
Have they given you any more shit?


----------



## hic (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice to hear from ya KB, can't wait to see next years pics! Remember ghost mode till next years harvest,if ya wanna go big let people think ya split town a while ago. no bars,no speeding, no talkin, hold it all in till the harvest and then fill up the town with a haze in the air. 

Down to one plant in the woods sweet tooth, took yesterday to clean the house out. Most my stash is now at it's home for the winter,and am feeling so relieved.


----------



## delstele (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got back from checking my last plot, It needs more time and i don't think it will reach full maturity before the cold weather hits next week So I'm gonna wait till Sunday eve to chop. Stay safe..


----------



## hic (Oct 15, 2010)

delstele said:


> Just got back from checking my last plot, It needs more time and i don't think it will reach full maturity before the cold weather hits next week So I'm gonna wait till Sunday eve to chop. Stay safe..


 
what's the strain delstele?...on another note hash making has begun!


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

which method ya using hic? i love hash but i cant stand it the way ive made it. i have tried iso and recently i boiled down a tincture (made from 151) till it was hash and it tasted great but it was way too sticky and gooey making it so hard to smoke plus it didnt get me very faded at all.


----------



## hic (Oct 16, 2010)

View attachment 1215499 


http://https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist.html



This is my first batch I have ever made! I just used buds on a plant that were junk and wala, now I can smoke the plant it instead of throw it away! I recomend this metod no doubt.

I will make it better next time due to good old fashion trial and error. I will be making hash outta the good stuff sometime real soon thanks to this method.


----------



## hic (Oct 16, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist.html *********



that is the link up above for the hash, I could not get the last one to work.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

it looks great hic. thanks for the link, ill try that one next time for sure.


----------



## delstele (Oct 16, 2010)

hic said:


> what's the strain delstele?...on another note hash making has begun!


Honestly I don't remember..



hic said:


> View attachment 1215499
> 
> 
> http://https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist.html
> ...



Link dose not work for me bro. Dam hic thats a sweet looking nugget ya got , How much product did you use to get that?


----------



## hic (Oct 16, 2010)

delstele the link is on the post below the original, the link has **** by it. I think it was a ounce and a half of junk and I mean real junk the taste of the hash reflects this.
I will throw more pics of more hash. one batch of that killer pheno of the cm and others are yet to come!


----------



## Michmacon (Oct 16, 2010)

Since I'm a first year grower, I am proud of this baby, this pic was taken about 10 days ago. This plant is blueish-purple and covered with crystals. I ve no idea what strain it is since i just grew bagseed. I almost can't bring myself to cut it, but will probably do it in the next couple days. Anyone know what strain it might be? 

Wanted to give an update on the jar sealer for storage. Put buds in 1/2 gallon jars, put lid on, attached jar sealer, attached with hose to vacuum sealer and it vacuum seals lid so you can't pry it off without using a knife to remove the lid. Ended up with six females this year which is more than I'll be able to use for a long time so storage has been a concern. Think I'll stick with this method instead of pissing off the wife by using up her freezer space. 

Hic, I made hash using the same method you did out of my males I had to pull a couple months ago. Was mostly leaves, but the hash looked just like your pic and is good stuff. I'm saving the trim from the plants I'm harvesting now to make more hash later. 

Sticky tired hands but worth the effort.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

Michmacon said:


> Hic, I made hash using the same method you did out of my males I had to pull a couple months ago. Was mostly leaves, but the hash looked just like your pic and is good stuff.


you used male leaves to make hash and your telling us that it was good stuff?


----------



## hic (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is an update on that hash...I was not to fond of the taste a few hours ago, My uncle came over and told me it was still too wet " my first batch ya know". anyway we sat in the truck and burned a trainwreck joint while he put that hash on his heater in the truck...BY the time we put that joint out there was what looked like a water stain on the tin, the hash was on. Make a long story short my uncle broke a piece off put it in the pipe after time on the heater and BAM, by the time I got outta the truck I felt dam near like I had a lsd high! and the shit taste cool now! I now love hash.


----------



## Michmacon (Oct 16, 2010)

Yup. Learned how to do it on this site. Tried it out and it was good enough for me. Why waste what you spent so much time to grow?


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

i dont know, cuz its a male.


----------



## delstele (Oct 17, 2010)

rzza said:


> i dont know, cuz its a male.


If your a breeder a rare male is worth a thousand good females, It may take 10 - 20 years to find one that passes a certain trait.


----------



## rzza (Oct 17, 2010)

how does that relate to smoking a male?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 17, 2010)

i have heard of poeple baking with the male plants but never smoking htem..too much headache and not enough "High"


----------



## rzza (Oct 17, 2010)

i mean truely i think cooking and hash making with the trim is trashy enough. lets keep the males for breeding.


----------



## hic (Oct 18, 2010)

Well that is it, the ST is down its buds are by far the most beautifull of the whole lot of em. Them cold nights really brought out her colors but only in the very end! Man what a year. I am going back to trimming..

FYI I am getting lots and lots of complements on that skunky smelling CM..it's a lung closing head hitting hit.


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

hic, i wanna try


----------



## hic (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza did you have an outdoor grow this year? And by the looks of your avatar you ain't missing my smoke, I would not mind in the least bit trying your smoke.


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

i wish i did but i havent ventured to the great outdoors yet. thanks for the compliment, i think eventually you will be enjoying some qwerkle.


----------



## hic (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> i wish i did but i havent ventured to the great outdoors yet. thanks for the compliment, i think eventually you will be enjoying some qwerkle.


 
ya know I hear alot about this qwerkle strain you speak of. I must look into it so I know what the others and you are talking about.

.


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## hic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll be damned....well I'll be damned! That shit looks addicting. You are a hell of a grower.


----------



## hic (Oct 18, 2010)

View attachment 1220091



Firelane I was just wondering how your fine ladies are holding up in this weather? I think they are really going to start being unhappy pretty soon if we don't get the sun.

Anyway if anyone is out in michigan wondering about ST next year.it'll do fine, here is a bud I just got kinda bored working on.

.


----------



## firelane (Oct 18, 2010)

They are doing good still, losing lots of leafs, but they're almost ready. We have been getting some good sun here, its just been cool at night. I am picking two of my big plants this friday, and the last one next weekend. They are smelling really sweet and dank and are getting more and more crystals. I picked my little plant last weekend and it is really good, purple in the buds and real stinky and sticky. It looks like it will be about an oz dry, maybe just under.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 19, 2010)

Way to hold out Firelane you will be happy you waited
Myself I couldnt take the pressure of my Green lady hanging out in the Brown corn anymore had to take her
Hic got a bud set back of the BBS for ya bro
How is that sweet tooths high and taste?


----------



## hic (Oct 19, 2010)

You got it firelane, good grow man. your smoke looks fun!

Green Dave I did not even take a sample bud off the ST before harvest.I have to wait till wednesday before I get to roll a "loose one" and hope it'll burn. Thanks for saving a bud for me Green Dave I will be home all week if you do not mind running it to me.

Dam boys I am currently on another batch of hash. I am doing things a little more efficient this time. I will give an update when it is done. Yea I bought one more screen spoon this one has slightly smaller holes in it collecting the finer JUNK. There was a fat bowls worth of JUNK in the second screen. I was happy with the overall quality of my first batch, I know I will be much happier with this product and there will be more! from the exact same weight and strain as the first batch. One other thing,this time I used more water this time thus pushing them crystals outta there....so this time I have 6 masonjars instead of 3 this time...Oh I'll just through up a pic in a sec


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 22, 2010)

Well hic I made some hash (in the blender)
That sure is better then throwing it away
,Havent smoked any yet but sure keeps me busy
It sure is a bitch to strain it through the paper coffe filter


----------



## delstele (Oct 22, 2010)

This is how I make hash works good read the whole tread..http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?480-Makin-some-ISO


----------



## hic (Oct 22, 2010)

update!! down to trimming about an ounce of ST and am taking my sweet ass time in doing so, talk about burnt out of trimming! I am glad I have had such good dope to help get me through it! 

Firelane nip any buds? Alot of shit is dying off here, heck almost all the leaves are gone, the color tour is over and you plants can be destroyed "overnight" I have had it happen to me "just looking out for ya bro".

the hash is coming along nicely!

.


----------



## hic (Oct 22, 2010)

View attachment 1226361View attachment 1226360




The hash is going so well I am even to the point of purifing it as the picture shows!..I really rather enjoy making it someday I might wanna be a hash master! oh and that black piece is f-ing the shit...my friend went back to work with tears in his eyes after one big hit!

.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 22, 2010)

Save me a taste of the Black stuff I want some good tears


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.northernexpress.com/editorial/features.asp?id=4938_



Unfairly Targeted? Medical marijuana grower says Charlevoix deputies went too far destroying $100,000 crop
By Anne Stanton

&#8220;I was treated like a common criminal. My civil rights were violated,&#8221; said the 63-year-old Charlevoix man, who said he rigorously studied the new law before growing plants this summer.
Dwight Smith (not his real name) was growing 32 plants in a padlocked double-fenced enclosure for himself and two other patients. The plant number was below the legal limit and he immediately produced caregiver and patient cards for sheriff&#8217;s deputies.
&#8220;I&#8217;m madder than hell. I never did anything to cause this. I&#8217;m embarrassed and my wife&#8217;s embarrassed. And the biggest thing is they didn&#8217;t care about the compassion part of it. They never once asked about the medical marijuana aspect of this. They were more like, &#8216;You&#8217;re a drug dealer and now we&#8217;ve got you!&#8217;&#8221;
Charlevoix Deputy William Church of the Joint Operational Law Enforcement (JOLT) multi-jurisdictional drug team wrote that the plants were not properly enclosed. The team found the plants in a padlocked hoop house, which was wholly covered with fencing (including the roof). A six-foot chain link fence surrounds the hoop house. Although not required by law, the hoop house and fence were both covered with thin white plastic to block an outside view of the plants.

HEALTH VIOLATION
So why the seizure? Smith said the deputies told him that the problem was an 18-inch gap in the 25-foot by 20-foot enclosure. The gap was caused by the weight of rainwater on the roof pulling the tarp upward from the ground. At issue is whether a plant stem was protruding from the hoop house. Even if it were, it was still not protruding from the exterior six-foot fence, Smith said.
Smith was charged with a &#8220;local health department violation&#8221; in violation of the state law, which carries a six-month jail sentence and/or a $200 fine.
His attorney, Jesse Williams of Traverse City, said the JOLT team should have immediately left after Smith presented the medical marijuana cards. Instead, they destroyed $100,000 worth of plants for what they believed to be a misdemeanor.
&#8220;Here we have deputies acting like cowboys, running on people&#8217;s property and refusing to follow the law, which voters overwhelmingly approved. If they used common sense and spoke to this man, they would have realized he was fully complying and left him alone,&#8221; he said. &#8220;This guy went above and beyond the requirements of the law. He did everything he could to safeguard the community and his family with a gated fence on his driveway, motion sensors and a video security camera. My client and his two patients rely upon this medicine and they took it without any legal reason.&#8221;

PAIN RELIEF OPTIONS
In fact, Smith could be considered pretty much a poster child for the relatively new medical marijuana law. Twenty years ago, he had a partial hip replacement that now causes him arthritic pain. He also has painful pressure behind his eyes from glaucoma.
After voters approved the medical marijuana law, Smith said he studied his options for pain relief. Economics played a large part in his decision. Smith and his wife live in a beautiful home south of Charlevoix with a man-made pond on 26 acres. Although it looks as if they&#8217;re doing well, the couple&#8217;s cash flow has diminished with Smith unable to work. In their early 60s, they are too young to qualify for Medicare.
Smith&#8217;s wife works three nights a week as a bartender, but they mostly rely on an $863 Social Security check. Most of their money is eaten up by car and health insurance, which doesn&#8217;t cover prescription drugs or doctor visits. Smith says his doctor in Traverse City said he couldn&#8217;t guarantee that hip surgery would help, and suggested he solve it with &#8220;chemicals.&#8221; Smith wanted to avoid the side effects of the prescription narcotic, as well as addiction. Plus he couldn&#8217;t afford it, so he obtained permission from two doctors to become a medical marijuana patient.
Smith decided to grow marijuana for himself and two other patients (both Vietnam veterans) this summer and aimed for strict compliance. He required his patients to obtain cards before he began any new plants, and he chose not to grow the plants in his large pole barn because his four grandkids, ages 11 to 16, often went in there. In fact, he blocked the enclosure from view&#8212;using dump trucks, a 12-foot earthen berm, and an RV trailer. He requested anonymity in this article to protect his property from burglars, as well as to spare his grandkids embarrassment.
&#8220;Nothing is more important to me than my grandkids. I&#8217;m not promoting pot to anyone.&#8221;
Security is important not only for the community, but also for medical marijuana growers. There has been at least one reported theft in the state. In late September, three armed people entered a medical marijuana dispensary and stole cash and marijuana, according to an October 1 annarbor.com report.

SHARP HELICOPTER EYES
Smith said he was eating lunch on the back porch of his home, which is located one driveway down from where the hoop house is located. He saw a black helicopter fly over at about 40 mph and an estimated 400 feet above the property. He said it did not hover. Narcotics teams around the state do flyovers at this time of year when marijuana plants are nearing maturity and ready to harvest.
Almost immediately, one of Smith&#8217;s patients who was living in an Airstream several hundred feet away from the hoop house, called Smith to tell him that deputies were on the property. They had edged around the driveway&#8217;s locked power gate. They had no search warrant.
Smith quickly arrived to the locked driveway and found five more JOLT officers, who also lacked warrants. They told him that marijuana was viewed from the helicopter, so their search was justified.
Williams said that&#8217;s highly unlikely since the roof of the hoop house was covered with white plastic.
&#8220;Please produce the photos of what was seen from a helicopter. Common sense tells me you can&#8217;t see a stem sticking out of a six-by-six inch hole from 400 feet in the air.&#8221;
Officers, who arrived at 1:45 p.m., asked for additional paperwork besides the cards; although not required by law. Smith complied. When they still refused to leave, Smith allowed them into the hoop house to count the plants and take photos. (The deputy&#8217;s report erroneously says the search warrant was &#8220;executed&#8221; at 1:45 p.m.)

THE DECISION
Smith and the JOLT team stood at the structure for about two hours, awaiting a decision by Assistant Prosecutor Shaynee Fanara who received a photo from the iPhone. Smith said he talked to Fanara at about 4 p.m. A deputy told her that someone could jump the six-foot fence and reach the plant.
&#8220;I had the prosecutor on the phone, begging her to let me fix this foot and a half piece of plastic. I&#8217;m hearing impaired so it was difficult for me to hear her, but I said, &#8216;Mrs. Prosecutor, come out and see this for yourself. Will you work with me on this?&#8217; I&#8217;m begging her like a little kid.&#8221;
Smith said Fanara approved the search warrant at about 4 p.m. Although other prosecutors have left marijuana plants intact if there was a legal question (such as Kalkaska Prosecutor Brian Donnelly), Fanara ordered the plants torn from the ground. Charlevoix Prosecutor John Jarema wasn&#8217;t involved in the approval of the affidavit, but said Fanara trusted the deputy&#8217;s account that the enclosure was illegal.

ONCE THE SMOKE CLEARS
One of the patients, Dan, said he uses medical marijuana for pain he still suffers from falling down a stairway; getting hit by a car as he was walking down a street; and getting hit by a car while bike riding three years ago. &#8220;I about cried when I got the phone call. I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;m going to do.&#8221;
Marijuana provides some relief, but he still suffers from quite a bit of pain, he said. &#8220;It makes it easier to bear.&#8221;
Dan wondered if the state agency that provides approval for the medical marijuana cards shares the address of the caregiver. &#8220;How discreet is this? I was under the assumption that it was confidential.&#8221;
Ronnie, the other patient and a Vietnam veteran, said he uses medical marijuana for arthritis in his fingers, which are gnarled and sometimes look like thick sausages after severe swelling. Both patients helped Smith build the structure.
&#8220;They were on the property without a search warrant. They put the cart before the horse,&#8221; he said.
Smith thinks that a neighbor might have notified JOLT of the location&#8212;in fact, another medical marijuana patient who was growing plants in the woods was also searched and charged.
Smith said that he believes local law enforcement needs to change its attitude toward legal medical marijuana. &#8220;When I got them cards out for them, it devastated them. You could tell.&#8221;
With the marijuana destroyed, Smith said he and his two patients are without their medicine or any money to buy it. Yet Smith said he remains committed to medical marijuana as an option. Once the smoke is cleared (no pun intended), the law will give him clarity on what an outside structure must look like. On that, he and the prosecutor agree.

You can watch Anne Stanton&#8217;s videotaped interview with Dwight by going to: www.upnorthmedia.org/upnorthtvshows.asp and looking for shows produced Eric VanDussen. _


----------



## hic (Oct 22, 2010)

I put a shit load of pot in the blender the other day... I however did not secure the bottom. When I was done mixing up the pot in the blender, I picked up the blender and all that pot went rolling out of the bottom..... I started cleaning it up, but not for more than 20 seconds. I flipped out threw the dam toaster, kicked shit, and told my wife I cannot believe GOD would let that happen to me... To make a long story short, MY wife had to clean up the mess on the floor and on the counter. Later on my wife asked me why I could not clean up the mess and I told her it kinda felt like I was in vietnam or something and I was trying to pick up my friends body parts and I just could not do it... So yea I feel for that guy for sure, what an ugly world we live in.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 22, 2010)

JC
Just another F up by the people that are supost to protect and serve
They protect there selfs and serve them selfs
If they have to go after real criminals they might have troble and have to do what we pay them to do
Sounds like Barny Fife at work
Good luck to the guy that lost his grow and I hope he sues them for the cost of the meds and for the imberisment should be worth $250000.00 and a public apoligy
This is the only way to stop the harasment
Good luck man


----------



## hic (Oct 22, 2010)

I am with ya Green Dave that guy should get a lawsuite going ASAP. That is the way Michigan is though, our state loves to get money for free whether it be in the form of a silly stupid driver responsibility fee, or paying to put a little shed on "your" property the list goes on and on...Michigan goes as far a fining us 2 times for the same crime with that driver responsibility fine you know..you pay once for the ticket then you pay even more for a make believe filing fee or something? I am sorry brothers that we are indeed surrounded by idiots the real problem is that alot of them idiots hold power ugghh .. I had to move to alaska just take a break from all this silliness.

I have to say that I hope that guy sues someone because that is the only time government listens..when you start taking there precious dollars. That guy wins alot, The top dogs will tell the monkies to leave you alone forever and others like him as well in his neck of the woods...

Oh and that ST that buzz takes you up in a whirlwind and you stay there for awhile! I am happy with the potency for sure, I cannot give a accurate info on the taste yet though a little more time needed. But yea, one hell of a unique high.

.


----------



## rzza (Oct 22, 2010)

hic said:


> View attachment 1226361View attachment 1226360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, that shit looks good, it looks tome like ya got that down pat


----------



## hic (Oct 23, 2010)

rzza said:


> dude, that shit looks good, it looks tome like ya got that down pat


 

It is very good to what I am hearing from those who smoked the shit back in the day. When you get them qwerkle cut down, I would love to help you with a batch! It does takes about 5.5 hours minimum to make a batch

.


----------



## hic (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh and Green Dave that black chunk is waiting on you. head to newaygo county


----------



## firelane (Oct 24, 2010)

I took down my first big plant. I am really happy with the quantity and quality. I have never been so sticky after cutting down a plant. It took me almost 13 hours to trim, but I think it will be close to a pound. I also cut down one cola from my other plant, it is the biggest, densest bud I have ever chopped, that record will be broke by me when I chop the main cola of the plant. The bud I cut is prob about 2ozs. I still have one big plant in the ground and another big plant minus one monster cola. I am picking those in a week. My camera ran out of batteries before I could take any pictures of the harvest. The weather this week will be in the high sixties/low seventies but rainy and windy. I have a ton of top notch trim also, I haven't decided which hash method to use yet, I usually just dry and make kief, but this year I am thinking of buying bubble bags and making some nice gooey hash. Hic your hash looks really good, I can't wait to make some of my own.


----------



## hic (Oct 24, 2010)

I am happy to hear that YOU are happy firelane. I must say this is the first time I ever posted one of my grows on the internet, It is also the only time I ever really came back to a thread.. It sure is nice to see when an online buddy is happy! and it sure is sad when an online buddy falls!

Soon I will post a few pics I took along the way during harvest. Then I will post the most important picture of them all. FIRELANE was the last one I wanted to hear " I got em" and so it has begun... the begining of the end..

You guys gonna give us any last thoughts or a sneek peaks into next year before the thread dies?. I tell you what, after all the time we all have spent here on this thread this summer I think it would be only fitting for you guys that have alot of posts on this thread to kinda give us your "closing statements"

Green Dave you started this thread and I was wondering if you were going to keep this thread going like them Hawai Growers have..or if you were gonna let the thread die? 

dam boys, I'm bout all done.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 24, 2010)

Dont see any reason for it to die
We can keep in touch and start telling plans and thought for the Spring


----------



## hic (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I will make a batch of hash tuesday, with crystal covered cm and ak trimmings and a half handfull of buds. I have one more plant out there that I gave up on a while ago. Well went to see it yesterday and it looks alright. It was a plant I was going to cover and flower early well I started the process but did not finish it. Soo I have a very leafy but sticky and potent AK to nab right before the warmer weather lets up!

hmmm Delstele you still around? Pothead32 how about you? GreenDave how did that skunk/blueberry taste when it was all said and done?


----------



## firelane (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are pictures of the two plants that are still outside. These pictures of the plants are before I cut one big cola off of the thicker plant. I prob should have just chopped the whole plant because the bud I picked doesn't seem premature at all. The pics of the buds are from the big plant I cut down. I am worried about the up to 50mph winds they are calling for tomorrow, but am going to wait until this friday to cut my remaining plants.


----------



## firelane (Oct 25, 2010)

The headline on drudge report is saying that tomorrows storm may be one of the worst in 70 years and are calling this storm the "great lakes cyclone". I am going to have a hard time getting to my plants before this friday because of work, but may have to make a special trip tomorrow to see how they fared and if they are knocked over in the mud, I'll have to salvage what I can.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, you guys have some real nice pics there. I especially like that big pretty purple bud there IsmokeDankshyt! WOW

Well, my plans are not for outdoors in the spring, but I am planning to fully satisfy my patients this year! I have finally have my custome built 2000Watt grow closet built and full of pretty green ladies! Also I have finally (at least I hope) have my perpetual grow technique down too. No more outages or overages for my patients.

It has taken almost a year to get my new and improved flower closet built and completed with lighting, ventilation, and heating and cooling. Climate control has been a difficult thing to conquer, but I think I have all angles covered for all of Michigan's weather changes. 

    

I am hoping with my new flower closet running full bore I will be more capable of donating extra buds to the needy patients in Michigan through the Mt. Pleasant Compassion Club. There are a lot of people new to the Michigan Medical Marijuana Program who know next to nothing about using let alone growing this beautiful cannibis plant.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 25, 2010)

I sure hope they don't tip over firelane! Good luck to you on that.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 25, 2010)

firelane said:


> The headline on drudge report is saying that tomorrows storm may be one of the worst in 70 years and are calling this storm the "great lakes cyclone". I am going to have a hard time getting to my plants before this friday because of work, but may have to make a special trip tomorrow to see how they fared and if they are knocked over in the mud, I'll have to salvage what I can.


65 mph winds, I cut down most of the trees around the house and will replant int he spring.
My outside girls have been down for almost 3 weeks now.

My spring plans are to take as many clkones as possible from my WW and put them outside in 4 spots 10 buckets per spot and see what happens.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 25, 2010)

firelane said:


> Here are pictures of the two plants that are still outside. These pictures of the plants are before I cut one big cola off of the thicker plant. I prob should have just chopped the whole plant because the bud I picked doesn't seem premature at all. The pics of the buds are from the big plant I cut down. I am worried about the up to 50mph winds they are calling for tomorrow, but am going to wait until this friday to cut my remaining plants. View attachment 1232474View attachment 1232475View attachment 1232476View attachment 1232477View attachment 1232499View attachment 1232498View attachment 1232506


wow, looks really good there.
I am wondering what strains you are growing? Are these strains better to grow outdoors? I am only growing indoors, but have been considering trying an outdoor grow someday. I would have to build a cage though to keep all the critters out.


----------



## hic (Oct 26, 2010)

as always firelane, thanks for the bud porn!. hope they don't blow away on ya today.

Hey GrowGoddess nice to see ya!

You know this windstorm will create new HOLES in the woods....oh yea "give me the wind baby"! Hope it reaches 80 mph-if everyone has house insurane of course.

.


----------



## hic (Oct 26, 2010)

GrowGoddess you guys need anymore caregivers in your area?.

I think I may get my mj caregiver card this winter and grow one as big as the pole barn next year. I am not joking either boys.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 26, 2010)

hic 
Think about it first Dude
Look at all the BS that others are getting with a card crops and gear taken public imberesment
Seems like the card is a invatation for Barny Fife to come a knocking
I will get my card when the shit settles down and LEO plays by the rules JMHO


----------



## hic (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea I agree with ya Green Dave, maybe when the growers are treated with respect I will remain "hidden in the woods" but when the time does come when medical marijuana growers are treated as fairly in michigan as they are in Cali I would love to give it a shot.

what do you think Green Dave 5-8 years? It is michigan you know theres alot of retards in office


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 26, 2010)

My guess is within a year or so, one of the crooked LEO offices will get sued.

I have done a lot of reading up on the subject. I even donated my time to build the Freedom March website last October. 

Anyway, here is my two cents. At first they were busting outdoor crops whether in a "locked facility" (fenced in with a keyed gated access) or not and raiding and checking legetimate growers that were reported to leo. A majority of these reports were by disgruntaled X's and jealous friends and family memebers. It seems now that they are concentrating on all of the dispensaries popping up everywehre to see what the judgement becomes in the court system. 

So far I have not been harassed, and I have been a registered CG for over a year now. I am in compliance with the law and have no reason to be harassed. Also, I do not go around advertising that I am a CG and growing mj in my home.
It also depends upon what county you are in as to the level of harassment you may receive. I do know that Kalkaska and Oakland Counties seem to be the worse, also the Grand Rapids area. I think that Oakland County is by far the worse. 

Where I live, one of our compassion club members discussed with the sherriff their intensions, and the sherriff's office said as long as you are within the law, and plants are grown indoors out of sight from passers by, they were not out to harass anyone. They even said that when they did receive a few reports to investigate, there were a couple of places that had more than the allowed plant count. The sheriff's department only took the amount of plants that were over the allowed amount and left the rest alone. This was is in Clare County.

It is all about choices. Choosing who you hang out with, choosing who you say certain things to, and so on.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 26, 2010)

hic said:


> GrowGoddess you guys need anymore caregivers in your area?.
> 
> I think I may get my mj caregiver card this winter and grow one as big as the pole barn next year. I am not joking either boys.


Compassionate caregivers are needed across the entire state. However, you need to have someone appoint you as their caregiver in order to become one.


----------



## hic (Oct 27, 2010)

Grow Goddess said:


> Compassionate caregivers are needed across the entire state. However, you need to have someone appoint you as their caregiver in order to become one.


 
so is there somewere I could go to find people that need a caregiver? internet site or something, I have never been a social whore and never will be one! This has it's pros and cons, but hell if I take the pills they want me to take I cannot feel my legs so that's how it is


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 27, 2010)

hic said:


> so is there somewere I could go to find people that need a caregiver? internet site or something, I have never been a social whore and never will be one! This has it's pros and cons, but hell if I take the pills they want me to take I cannot feel my legs so that's how it is


In most cases the best bet is to become a patient yourself. You may have a qualifiying condition, if so, there are recommendation clinics that you can go to should your current physician that is treating you for the ailment is not too cool about recommending mj as an alternative medication or therapy. All you need to get a recommendation through a clinic is a copy of your medical records showing that you have been treated for a qualifying condition as stated in the Michigan Medical Marijuana Law and a copy of your photo ID. The cost for a recommendation varies, the range is from $125 on up to $200. Then if you are a registered mj patient, you would have additional coverage in posesing mj.

Now, there are different ways to meet up with a potential patient. There are many support groups in Michigan, most are called Compassion Clubs. These clubs meet usually once to twice each month and there are folks that are new to the program looking for someone to grow for them for a variety of reasons. 

There is also the Michigan forum Michigan Medical Marijuana Association http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/ on that fourm there are plenty of posts of people looking for caregivers. I would recommend using caution as you never know where LEO might be lurking  I have also seen here on roll it up people from Michigan looking for a caregiver.

So if you are not the social bug, and would preferr to seek someone out online, at least arrange a few meetings with the potential patiend before signing up with them. Have them discuss their needs and you would in turn discuss what you would be able to provide. It would also be wise to read over the law and be sure you understand it to the T so there is no way any potential patient can pull a fast one on you.


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

grow goddess, are you THE grow goddess? the one who grows qwerkle and it was featured in 4mmag?


----------



## fatality (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a good thicket going outside in the midst of a 4/20 michigan day. my buddy had a pond with a million tadpoles in it and i scooped a bunch up in a large tupperware with the lid and closed it off for 3 weeks, put it on top of my plot and holy shit, they grew like a motherfucker. MICHIGAN STATE ROCKS


----------



## hic (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I have read the law several times, this is how I already know I will not be able to obtain a users permit. The only way for me to get a legal grow going is to find a very lucky patient. The truth of the matter is that helping people is one of a very few things that I like to do! From my point of view If I were to be able to grow for someone it would also be a formm of treatment for me! I would have so much satisfaction in handing over a trash bag full of potent buds to someone that was Hurting and say Take IT. The smile alone and the felling I would get would more than pay for the grow!

So that is my point of view, All you greedy hell bound morons that sell pot to dying people for 300 dollars an ounce are as far as I am concerned are dumb, and the people that pay those prices are also dumb. So now that reality has been established I can move on.

.


----------



## hic (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea there are alot of people in michigan that would not like to see me become a caregiver. Heck I would start a competion to see who could GIVE the most away.. Ha ha ha


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 28, 2010)

rzza said:


> grow goddess, are you THE grow goddess? the one who grows qwerkle and it was featured in 4mmag?


Why yes, that is me, thanks for noticing!

Let me see that was probably Issue 8, July 2010. I have featured other strains in that mag as well in a few other issues. They even requested an interview of me and my grow set up, however, I have been so dang busy, maybe I will get around to it one of these days.

On the first page of that same issue (July 2010) of the mag there is a pic of some of my dried Querkle buds, in case you didn't see that one.

Hey, if anyone is interested in the Michigan Medical Marijuana Magazine, a link can be found on our club's website in the Website Directory here is a link http://www.mtplcc.org/html/multi_media.html
You may also be interested in the Midwest Cultivator, this is a quaterly Medical Marijuana Newspaper, a link to their site is on the same page.

  

Peace,
GiGi


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 28, 2010)

hic said:


> Well I have read the law several times, this is how I already know I will not be able to obtain a users permit. The only way for me to get a legal grow going is to find a very lucky patient. The truth of the matter is that helping people is one of a very few things that I like to do! From my point of view If I were to be able to grow for someone it would also be a formm of treatment for me! I would have so much satisfaction in handing over a trash bag full of potent buds to someone that was Hurting and say Take IT. The smile alone and the felling I would get would more than pay for the grow!
> 
> So that is my point of view, All you greedy hell bound morons that sell pot to dying people for 300 dollars an ounce are as far as I am concerned are dumb, and the people that pay those prices are also dumb. So now that reality has been established I can move on.
> 
> .


I am kind of busy today, as soon as I get a few minutes I will PM you on some more aggressive ideas on how to find a patient. I also receive a great feeling when able to help someone in need. I have a very low income patient, and I supply her everything she needs with no fees. Just the smile on her face when I give her the "medicine" is enough for me. Also, I get a great feeling to know that since she has began the medical marijuana therapy, she has reduced the amount of pain pills and completely gotten off of the morphine patches. 

Marijuana IS good medicine!


----------



## rzza (Oct 28, 2010)

it looks pretty. qwerkle is my resident strain. what area you in? would you happen to be lookin for a man? you could be my qwerkle queen


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 28, 2010)

rzza said:


> it looks pretty. qwerkle is my resident strain. what area you in? would you happen to be lookin for a man? you could be my qwerkle queen
> 
> View attachment 1238138View attachment 1238137View attachment 1238136


You're funny rzza, I will take that as a complement! 

You can see where I am! The live cam at the club website is mine, in my backyard (the link to the website is in my signature). I am also the "BirdQueen" LOL If you take a look at the site, it is due to the giant birdfeeders that I can't grow outdoors. The birdfeeders attracts everything to my yard from birds to bears, and mj would be a tasty treat for all of them!!

I must say, Querkle is one of my most favorite to grow, overall it is a great plant. All of Querkle' qualities are very good, and very much so for growing indoors. Although, it is not nearly as potent as my Goddess Grown exclusive, 4-G. However, 4-G is much more difficult to grow, it is dark green in color and has an indica taste, but grows more like a sativa (hybred) Pics shown below are of 4-G.


----------



## rzza (Oct 29, 2010)

whats the 4-g lineage?


----------



## hic (Oct 29, 2010)

mmm the power of Mike Tyson in a bowl.. I love strait up power indicas Grow Goddess, the sativa buzz is nice once in a while. 

I grew 6 strains this year " hashberry got mangled" so finished with 5. a "stinky" cm pheno, trainwreck and my trusty AK stop me in my tracks, I am indeed tranquilized! The Sweet Tooth, other cm phenos"smell like jam" ,mandala 1, white widow do not have that ability!

I now have about 1,200 seeds, of top quality bud. I would give you 600 seeds that people will fall in love with. to have a cutting of 4-g mmm Mike Tyson in a bowl. That is what I am looking for..


----------



## hic (Oct 29, 2010)

On other notes due to outdoor growing. I finished another batch of hash yesterday. I am indeed taking alot more time and doing much more work than I did in my first batches. I looked at my hash this morning"after a night of drying" and now this batch is more BLONDE color. Is this good? I took 3 sample tokes off the grade A- stuff and man, I was off in la-la land. I am trying to get it perfect before I make THE BIG BATCH so all input is needed. " will put up pics later".

Well my final wave is a day or 2 from packaging and storing for the winter " harvest pics soon". well I am really getting to sample the finished products as of late and am happy that it worked out after ALL.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

rzza said:


> whats the 4-g lineage?


Well, the 4-G is a plant I kept in the search for a far more potent indica plant out of about 100 strains from imported bag seeds. Never did find that super indaca though. 
In the future our club may be offering the 4-G clones. 
4-G flower time is 6-8 weeks but, I would not recommend it for outdoor growing, because if daytime temps dipped below 74 degrees it would only put out little buds, it likes tropical warm weather. 

Now, as for the Querkle Queen, I am working on it!

What a pair eh?


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice set there Grow Godess
I have been growing Jillybean and Jack The Ripper I really like the TGA gear
Have you tried the Querkle outdoors?
hic
Nice to see your getting the hash thing down we will have to talk about your methods


----------



## hic (Oct 30, 2010)

always willing to chat with ya Green Dave. I am still learning and wanting to hears other ideas on the purification proceess. 

I have been coon hunting at nights with my uncle lately, I have also been taking long stoned walks with my GPS and saw in pocket..ideas and data are already being collected for next years grow. 

Realistically this "is" the begining of my 2011 outside grow! I will work and evaluate until the snow falls, after the snow falls I am on vacation. Rabbit hunting and smoking dope is all will be workin on, most this winter.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Nice set there Grow Godess
> I have been growing Jillybean and Jack The Ripper I really like the TGA gear
> Have you tried the Querkle outdoors?
> hic
> Nice to see your getting the hash thing down we will have to talk about your methods


Yes, the Querkle Queen is sporting triple D's nice and firm, perky too! 
LOL - Thanks!

No, I have not grown outdoors, too many critters to destroy the crops!

Which would you say is more potent the Jillybean or Jack the Ripper? Also which seems to sport more quantity? Just curious, I have been considering trying other TGA strains, since the Querkle has proven to be worthy. Querkle does seem like it would be a good outdoor strain though. Has an 8 week flower time and grows bushy on it's own.

Thanks again
Peace


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 30, 2010)

Grown the Jilly Bean about a year now and love it
The Jack I lost the first one to mites but was real frosty and looked good have to wait for the next round to say about taste , high and yeild


----------



## hic (Oct 30, 2010)

View attachment 1241404View attachment 1241393



well we are getting into some of the the harvest pics


----------



## rzza (Oct 30, 2010)

looks great man!


----------



## hic (Oct 30, 2010)

View attachment 1241414View attachment 1241413



pics and thoughts on trainwreck- I hit this pot and it makes me think of africa for some reason? This was indeed a pleasure to grow with all to it's wild branches and it seems pest resistance it has a home in the outdoor community as far as I am concerned. It is not the heaviest yeilder but it is a respectfull yeilder and it has stopping power!. I am almost so inclined to say someday I will order 10 more trainwreck seeds and begin crossing her back.The cross I am looking at crossing it back with will be the cm/trainwreck seeds I made. I aint going to rush it though I will spend a couple years getting to know everyones offspring! 

Bottom line TRAINWRECK is in the top 2 of what I have-and I will work with it in the future for sure.


----------



## rzza (Oct 30, 2010)

it looks narly bro


----------



## delstele (Oct 31, 2010)

hic said:


> View attachment 1241414View attachment 1241413
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hic nice job man. Who is the breeder?


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

delstele GHS is the breeder for the trainwreck. They only come in fem though.


----------



## pimpin paulie (Oct 31, 2010)

hey guys im a med card holder and grower in mi.in my area there are tons of card holders and a little dispensary and the biggest compassion club in the state.around here its been pretty cool and the few the cops did show up on were cool as long as you had under your 12 plants.just remember to vote david leyton as attorney gen this week.hes a supporter of the med marijuana program and his competition is not


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 1242060View attachment 1242057


pics and thoughts on Critical Mass. I guess I don't know where to begin except by starting off by saying it also was a joy to grow and is definatley a good time when it comes to the smokin part. The genitics in this line are far less stable then others. Even many of the seedlings looked like freaks to a point, until they got about a 8 inches tall. The stretch of these are crazy outdoors when flowering begins, which may bring a little hassle to the whole indoor aspect of the strain. 
There are 2 phenos that made it!. One "my fav" you could smell skunk bud about 40 yards before you even got to it. The buds on this pheno really let the afgani shine threw. I am very happy at how stoned I am able to get off it, the Buzz has the ability to become extreme if you can take more than 4 toke- but good luck, I can only take 4 hard tokes Max before my lungs close up for a few minutes " I have healthy lungs to" so it aint me. This pheno along with the trainwreck are in the top 2.
Now the much bigger, later finishing,candy smelling pheno is also something to take a look at. I am going to tell you right off the bat that this pheno does not have the stopping power as its sibling counterpart. But what it does have is a very mellow video gaming,lunch break, all around can smoke it all day long buzz. The smoke is much easier to take down then the sibling and it also smells and taste danker then dank. I do like this pheno as well, it is the bud you can grab anytime and be happy. The smell has finished out to be a very jelly jam smooth aroma. The taste is almost like a candy jam. I was a bit concerned after 2 weeks of drying and it still was just a little harsh on the throat, Well week 3 past, and the harsh taste at the end of the exhale is gone! "this also might have to do with the MG ferts used"? 

In short Critical Mass is in the top 2! I will work with this strain in the future with as much if not more, enthusiasm as trainwreck. As most of you know this year was all about me, next year I am growing a little for them. I starting a batch of CM F-2 seeds in Dec. Going to find the stinky afgani pheno in the batch and run clones next year! Enough clones to GET ER DONE! mmm 2012

A couple more things I need to add- that skunky cm was done on sept 20, the dank cm was done oct 10. This being the main reason I am running with skunky cm clones insted of trainwreck. the trainwreck was not done until end sept, early oct. And we are going for solid weight and secuirity in the woods "faster you get them outta there, the safer you and your dope are". those 2 facts right there are why CM skunky pheno is 1, if you are growing for the money. Grade A taste Grade A stone too IMHO.


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

pimpin paulie said:


> hey guys im a med card holder and grower in mi.in my area there are tons of card holders and a little dispensary and the biggest compassion club in the state.around here its been pretty cool and the few the cops did show up on were cool as long as you had under your 12 plants.just remember to vote david leyton as attorney gen this week.hes a supporter of the med marijuana program and his competition is not


 
yup make sure you guys don't vote for the dumber one k


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 1242145View attachment 1242142View attachment 1242140



I really like working with the hash, it keeps me busy and I enjoy all the work! I have 2 bigger thaen tha last batches coming up the Sweet Tooth and a whole alaska plant! I can't wait to dig holes next year on a hash high. I am just making and collecting things like a chipmunk before winter.


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 1242164View attachment 1242163


pics and thoughts on Sweet Tooth. Well I will start off by saying outta 9 beans 6 were male!. Needless to say I had 1 survivior and it also yeilded good for the conditions surrounding it's life. bugs hit it bad for some reason "may just be location". It was the most colorfull plant I have ever grown, and it was the most time consuming when it came to trimming.
I am not sure yet if I really like the strain or not, and I will not be able to tell until I have another grow with it. this year like I said 1 survivior. good news is I have at leat 5oo F-2 seeds of ST know and I have been givin another oppurtunity to see if I can find thay CC winner pheno in the future! I also seeded a branch of it with a stinky CM daddy and have about 100 viable seeds so grow"my thoughts on that is I want the afgani in that offspring to alighn".
This ST plant only has a taste on the exhale and it is diffrent but not really special to me. The high is a good one though "feels like your brain get wrapped up in a whirlwind and stays up there" This is the first real good genetic sativa leading plant I have grown and now know what it is all about. It is no tyson in a bowl but it will do simply due to the fact I have had worse.


----------



## hic (Oct 31, 2010)

rzza said:


> looks great man!


 

Hey thanks rzza, I tell you the truth. right before I light up a joint I think about the simple fact that it was all basically FREE,the joint gets super sweet that way.lol


----------



## Noballs (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice grow and great review Hic! Cant wait for your hash method! Plus Rep!


----------



## rzza (Oct 31, 2010)

hic said:


> Hey thanks rzza, I tell you the truth. right before I light up a joint I think about the simple fact that it was all basically FREE,the joint gets super sweet that way.lol


lol yes it does make it THAT much better!


----------



## kindone (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks real good Hic, nice to see some Michigan boys that know what there doin out there.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks real good Hic.
You will have to let me know more about your hash making process. I have been looking into trying to make bubble hash, just haven't gotten around to it yet.

What is your opinion on the bubble hash? The only hash I have tried that was any good was my own finger hash. When I was younger I wasn't lucky enough to find any to buy.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey boys and girl( which I'm very happy to see ) sry everyone my computer took a shit all I got is an iPhone anyways I'll be around just harder for me to get on. 

Green Dave you in box is full! But I'm pretty sure I can make it depending on when and where pm me asap I didn't get to harvest this summer we all kno why but I still have some of my own green to blaze with you all and I'll have a special joint rolled if I can make it! Lemme kno details pm me!


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2010)

View attachment 1244037View attachment 1244035


pics and thoughts of the alaskan. I won't really go into much detail simply due to the fact you cannot obtain a seed "yet". I will tell you that one of the best things I ever did for my "marijuana lifestyle" was hide 27 seeds in a sub bun before entering the U.S.A. again. This is still my most potent product after paying $400 dollars for seeds of the internet. I am still pleased I smuggled them seeds!

With every other hit you take you take, a hit to the head is felt..this is noted by the "false sense of begining to go blind around the edges of your sight "only the experianced may be able to relate?". Anyway yea sometimes your damn fingertips go numb after a hit it is truely medicinal! The taste can very to a musky earthy to a rather musky sweet.


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2010)

View attachment 1244076


Well there it is my most prized picture believe it or not. I wanted so bad to collect all the seeds before I took that picture, but I can't I am so burnt out on fine tuning the little stuff that I just can't do it. But at least you get a pretty good idea of what I was really working on this year...was to give me something to work on for a while!... I would give up all my smoke if I had to, for my seeds.


----------



## rzza (Nov 1, 2010)

cool stuff hic.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice seed set there bro
Give a Man a Joint and he will be high for a hour
Give a man a seed and he will grow Forever


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2010)

HICS - 2011 OVERVIEW

This year was a good growing year as far as weather and that devastating windstorm a month or so back, We did not get nearly the "good rains" we really needed but I ain't lazy. I saw the same typical chopers around, but they were just making their way somewhere else.

I did run into some issues though and they are as stated. I ran into a huge slug problem this year and I am convinced I know why. This year I made my own dirt "heck went as far as collecting hundreds of worms by myself" and with all that good warm watered soil nearby and with no rain in the sping the slugs were drawn to them by means for survival. I will remedy this next year by "laying down the copper". The other bigger issue I had was when a farmer for some reason used weed killer this year "well I'll be damned after how many years of not using it"?. I also had what seems to be a nice family move into a longed repoed house so they are only figmented memories now. I also had a hell of a windstorm take my ladies on the ride of their lives.

All in all it was one of the least stressfull years I have had in a while purely because no money was expected for my work. I did this for me,myself and I and for all of you that need some beans for a good harvest next year. I do admit that that offer stands only to those who are anyone on this thread, and to friends of course. That amount of carefree I felt with the grow, was really something else and will do it again soon enough for sure...just not next year!

The mandala1,WW and the hashberry did not come out...thus being the biggest PRO in the indoor world is the CONTROL you have. I am a outdoor grower at heart simply because there are NO LIMITS I can plant as many as I want, they can get as big as they can, I can pollinate without a silly ol male and female chambers, My pot has the ability to become all it can simply because I CANNOT CONTROL it to a point, and it is left to make up its own mind on what it is to become. I only help it on its path of life.

Well next year I gotta couple new faces to bring to the game, but as far as anything being 100% yet I am far from that point. I gotta couple months here I am just gonna kinda think of the "caregiving thing" and a few other issues I got on the plate until the end of DEC. Then right around then I will begin selection of a mother of to take cuttings for 2012. Not many, maybe 12 or so gotta leave openings for a few old faces and a few new.

One more thing next year I will have a few autos in the ground! just in case I smoke too much this winter. Now remember you have met smart people at the bar and you have met idiots at the bar. There is a person behind each profession your doctor might go home and break up some of them pills after work, and take a toot! Your postman maybe a child at heart!. You never can really tell about who someone is by what they do, As in the case of LEO there are good people that due that job, do not let the people that tell them what to do make them look like bad people...they have to do what they do because they have to, not because they want to. That being said I want everyone to undestand that they are REAL too, they are just on a string much like many of you. So if you guys wanna hate someone hate the retarts that make the laws.. I am by no means a cop.. I wanted to join the F.B.I. once but due to the fact I could not even finish high school they would not have me so- that sucks... that's a rap


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2010)

Grow Goddess said:


> Looks real good Hic.
> You will have to let me know more about your hash making process. I have been looking into trying to make bubble hash, just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> What is your opinion on the bubble hash? The only hash I have tried that was any good was my own finger hash. When I was younger I wasn't lucky enough to find any to buy.


 
I tell you it is kinda like takin acid. I took 4 pulls off my pipe the other morning and I felt like I was in a cemetary or somethin? I am still working with it so I cannot give you a "final say" yet. I will say I will not be throwing the good trimming out anymore and no bud shall be left behind.. It is hash material

Now I do not see a body buzz really at all.. It is all in the head and I must say It is the cleanest most unique buzz I have had next to "off course" a good hit of acid. But no, no worries about visuals or anything like that... but be ready for the unexpected and be ready to cough.


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes Green Dave, KB and I are ready let's get er going before it snows. I gotta place that opened up if your cabin fell through. I would like there to be some faces that go with the username next year...plus I got beans for ya all if any of ya want em "they are FREE of course". C'mon Dave you can do it! If we can't live a little then give me death lol. seriously though, I am ready and I sure as hell ain't scared, hell the way my wifes been on me about pickin up my socks, I could use a vacation in the slammer if one of you are "whatever" ah I won't be in there long...thats illegal and inhumane for me. so yup READY


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Nov 3, 2010)

Ya boys let's do this, we need to start a damn network of good growers that take over Michigan!!!

Computer still fucked but I'll get on as much as possible. To find out when were getting together. Friday will be the next day I'll be on goofily after a whack a big buck plan to video tape it to gonna start making my own hunting videos!


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Guys Im still up for it but time is the problem with me
I have to go to SC and VA over the next 2 weeks then Deer Camp (Cant miss camp)
Im game after the first week of deer season
Hic how long is your place open ?


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

<<<<<Still down.


----------



## hic (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't fall outta the tree KB!. Hey Green Dave that spot is open till first of DEC and the firewood is already cut. So needless to say I believe the harvest has been harvested, and the smoke is ready to be smoked!


----------



## hic (Nov 3, 2010)

F-me 100 pages- Good job Michigan! I don't know what your getting all pumped up about rzza, you ain't going nowhere. I think the "deal" is just for the outdoor growers. And if I remember correctly somwhere way back on this thread you were growing "indoors"? so yea you won't be going. I can however post a review for you when it is over. 
Hey man it's alright just pop a few beans next year and through em in the dirt! Hell I'll mail ya some seeds, they aint urkle, but they are what you want outdoor. Shit come my way and I'll grow one with ya!


I am just joking you know.. can't wait for ya to sample the bubble hash rzza, and for you to give me another point of view.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 4, 2010)

Hic
I will be leaving Sunday and be gone till Thursday then heading to DEER CAMP 
I will be in your area for the weekend Deer camp closes on Wendsday the 17th I should be cool after that


----------



## hic (Nov 4, 2010)

Swing on by before deer camp Green Dave and take a piece of this hash with ya, Maybe the buck will smell the "tough stuff" on ya and walk your way!

So whats up could we get er done before deer camp? or what is better "after deer camp"?


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 4, 2010)

we could do some sampling over the weekend 12 13 14 for a few hours I will trade some Blueberry x skunk
Also have some Gurilla gusto seeds from sensi seed that I made if interested


----------



## hic (Nov 4, 2010)

Darn right we can!


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

hic, i was reading that shit lol and i was like what a fucking DICK This guy is.... LOL 

i was getting heated for a second there


----------



## hic (Nov 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> hic, i was reading that shit lol and i was like what a fucking DICK This guy is.... LOL
> 
> i was getting heated for a second there


 
well that is good to hear rzza! the goal was infact to check your heart. and if it was pumping a little hard for a sec..you will be alright.


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

lo l


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea way to go Michigan growers 100 Pages
Lets keep the info flowing


----------



## delstele (Nov 4, 2010)

And you are the 1000,00 post here GD..This thread rocks!


----------



## hic (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning guys and girl, Well I'll make a post today. 

It has been about 3 weeks since I cut down the last plant. I thought I would be relieved and happy but I ain't. I already miss it all, the whole growing prospect. Man this is not what I wanted at all or expected. I wanted to "take a break" from this years outdoor grow. Truth of the matter is, I looked at a pile of bud in baggies this morning and had absolutley no purpose for it other than to smoke it?. Right then and there I found my LOVE... 

Truth of the matter is I would give all my pot up but 2 ounces just to have the ability to get growing again. Like the Joker said in the newest Batman movie.... " I am like a dog chasing a car, I would not know what I would do once I caught it. Same to me as with the dope. I like to grow it more than smoke it, smoking it is good don't get me wrong but what I am after is the un-fore-seen I guess.

Well other then that I have been reading the indoor section a little bit and I am astonished by all the troubles people are having growing a weed! You guys should check some of that shit out, alot of those people are killing there plants and have so many issues, Thus the main reason is they are trying to control them too much, wether it is for money for their clients or just whatever... I am astonished simply due to the fact I have never owned one of those PH tester thingies,I simply rely on an age ol law of "action + reaction" I will admit that however, I did not store any the information that I have gathered through-out my life on a hard-drive I did infact download it into my brain so I have all my information it when it's needed. With that being said, good-day.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Nov 5, 2010)

hic said:


> Morning guys and girl, Well I'll make a post today.
> 
> It has been about 3 weeks since I cut down the last plant. I thought I would be relieved and happy but I ain't. I already miss it all, the whole growing prospect. Man this is not what I wanted at all or expected. I wanted to "take a break" from this years outdoor grow. Truth of the matter is, I looked at a pile of bud in baggies this morning and had absolutley no purpose for it other than to smoke it?. Right then and there I found my LOVE...
> 
> ...


hahaha man I completely agree with you. Growing is even better than smoking. I've found when I have a grow going I tend to smoke less bud. haha it's almost like I get high just tending to my babies. peace.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 5, 2010)

Well hic settle down and smoke some bud and dream of next season (BIGGER AND BETTER)
I am feeling the same way except for the plant behind the house cant take the possability of being found and searching the house to find my indoor grow(That would SUCK)
I guess it would SUCK to be discovered outdoors as well (as KB can relate to)
I am thinking about next year already
Next year will be here before you know it
Relax and smoke away


----------



## hic (Nov 5, 2010)

I will smoke GreenDave.. whew that skunky cm is almost as hard the lungs as that hash!. So GreenDave how are your prospects at deer camp looking? I got doe's you can shoot around here if you would like, Mary won't be so nerveous with them gone.

I would offer you a buck but I cannot gaurantee that, feel free to bring your rifle or shotgun when we meet-up


----------



## hic (Nov 5, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> we could do some sampling over the weekend 12 13 14 for a few hours I will trade some Blueberry x skunk
> Also have some Gurilla gusto seeds from sensi seed that I made if interested


 
how is that Gurilla Gusto? Do you like it?


----------



## delstele (Nov 5, 2010)

hic said:


> Morning guys and girl, Well I'll make a post today.
> 
> It has been about 3 weeks since I cut down the last plant. I thought I would be relieved and happy but I ain't. I already miss it all, the whole growing prospect. Man this is not what I wanted at all or expected. I wanted to "take a break" from this years outdoor grow. Truth of the matter is, I looked at a pile of bud in baggies this morning and had absolutley no purpose for it other than to smoke it?. Right then and there I found my LOVE...
> 
> ...


Post grow traumatic stress disorder..LOL

I hear ya bro I too love growing, Just watching them grow give me a thrill...


And yes the people growing inside pay way to much attention to lame advice bout growing its ridiculous. Its fucking weed for gods sake less=more in my opinion.


----------



## hic (Nov 5, 2010)

Your funny delstele. we need more funny people in the world today.


----------



## rzza (Nov 5, 2010)

whoa del, although your right ....we dont have to be dumb fucks LOOL


----------



## delstele (Nov 5, 2010)

I retract that statement rzza sorry bro.


----------



## rzza (Nov 5, 2010)

your tha man!


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 5, 2010)

Hic
he GG is really nice smoke Smooth and nice buzz the yeild is ave.
I like it for personal Ill bring some with me


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 5, 2010)

Well Guys it offical the season is over Snowing like a bitch 2010 is all memories now
All we have is the hopes and dreams for next year (GO BIG GUYS)


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 5, 2010)

delstele said:


> Post grow traumatic stress disorder..LOL
> 
> I hear ya bro I too love growing, Just watching them grow give me a thrill...
> 
> ...


Ok, well I sure hope you meant that "some" people growing inside... LOL

I will say though that with the new generation of indoor growers, there is so much more to choose from like hydroponics, aeroponics, organic, LED lighting, plasma lighting, HID lighting, nutrients, etc. It probably confuses them. They think that they need all that extra expensive stuff. I like simple, common sense, a little bit of that can go a long way! 

I read in other posts of indoor growers over fertilizing. Adding fertilizer every time they water. If anything, I under fertilize.

Anyway, thought I'd share a couple of pics from one of my smaller indoor grows that I have going right now. I am due to harvest any day now. I'm so excited I can't hardly stand it to wait much longer!

This one with Querkle & me is from early October, she's about ready now though.


----------



## delstele (Nov 6, 2010)

Heres the way I approach growing inside or out. I look for signs from the plant itself the plant will tell you what it needs you just have to know the strain and what to look for. Like I said before less= more mother-nature dose not give or take anything the plant needs just the right amounts of micro and macro nutes are suppled thats all the cannabis needs. Want bigger buds? let the plant grow to full maturity it is what it is... All the snake oil products IE: all cannabis specific products in the world will not give bigger \ better harvest. Now I'm not saying good soil amendments are a bad thing they do offer benefits. But all the super duper grow products may offer some benefits I say most of what they claim is bullshit over price claims. Use them if you want to claim what you want I have years of experience that tell me other wise.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 6, 2010)

I fully agree with you delstele.
Like you say less BS is more.
Old school has always worked just fine for me. Simple, but yet effective.


----------



## hic (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with you delsteele and GG. I think another aspect is that the grower wants to get more involved in it's plants life therefore is constantly "playing" with the plants.. adding this adding that..not waiting for all that to pass they start adding more,start topping,start bending,start messing with the lights, overwater, da de da da. until the point they wake up and say "what the heck is going on?' thus a new thread is born.

It is kinda like telling your wife it is time to get the hell outta walmart and she looks back at you and you know you are f#cked, You will be there for a bit longer. Same rule of Life applies with the plant, you do something she don't like..well, she will look back at you and wait for you to retract your actions. If you don't the "plant" wife can turn your world upside down. 

And now we are left with the idea that experiance counts! for something?


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

how about the other hand ....you got a ring on that one yet?


----------



## hic (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting your pics GG! I would love to take a look at your grow rooms. If I were to check out your grow rooms I would absolutley insist I take a little nug of that blueberry back with me


----------



## hic (Nov 6, 2010)

I must say that it hurts to know you guys are growing dope still. " I want to too" I tell ya I am about ready to rent a trailor in the middle of the woods for this winter! ughh


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 6, 2010)

I like something about you hic, because you mentioned previously that if you became a caregiver other caregivers would start to dislike you because you would start a contest of who could give away the most medicine to their patients!

There is a great need for caregivers with that attitude here in Michigan. Don't let it hurt hic, I will continue to work with you in becoming a caregiver. In other words, don't you fret, you will be doing yours just like I am mine, just be patient. 

Thanks so much for the complements to you all on my plants too!

Oh, and rzza, as for a ring, well I am married to that querkle plant I am sitting next to, can't you see us holding hands? LOL


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

i love you.


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

is it too early?


----------



## delstele (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL @ Rzza...


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 6, 2010)

You don't really love me rzza, you just love my buds!


----------



## Noballs (Nov 6, 2010)

Hell Im female and I love your buds!


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

noballs lets have a smoke ...wanna come over?


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you noballs, they are purty aren't they?

Hey there noballs, you will understand. There's no pollinating going on in my grow room!!


----------



## Noballs (Nov 7, 2010)

rzza said:


> noballs lets have a smoke ...wanna come over?


Ok Im a little west of you. Should I take the ferry or drive around?


----------



## Noballs (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres a time and a place for pollination!


----------



## hic (Nov 7, 2010)

Those buds look really nice GG. I now see how the term "bud porn" was born.. Good growers started taking good pics.

Well boys I worked all day on hash and I must say it is the purest of them all...If I were to guess the crystal percentage of this certain piece I would have to guess 94% at least... I made this one for you guys, and I will wait.

This hash could shut ya down


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks hic.

What kind of hash did you make? What method do you use?
Lately I have been hearing about bubble hash. 
I am interested in trying to make some hash, just not sure what method to use.
What is your recommendation?


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 7, 2010)

Noballs said:


> Theres a time and a place for pollination!


You got that right girlfriend!


----------



## hic (Nov 7, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist.html ---LINK


That is the basics GG


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)

rzza said:


> noballs lets have a smoke ...wanna come over?


.....one reason why rzza doesnt drink


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2010)

Well after morning joint I got a few little trees to cut down, found a new spot for 1 yesterday so gonna prep the area! I like to prep my ares for the coming year in the cold months. I work the soil in moral mushroom season..and plant accordingly.

Yup gonna become a caregiver someday soon. I know that it will have to come to that to help find that inner peace. Make no mistake I can hold my own when it comes to growing indoor. I just have not had an indoor grow in awhile.

This simple truth has led me to begin the "dreamy/brainstorm" process.. I will be getting some seeds again. I know I know I said I was not going to buy seeds for a long time but I have to, just one more time. The reason being I need a certain male, I need a 10 pack of pure afgani. I also wanna get some sort of pure candy tasting smoke "which I have been looking into for awhile" anyone know of a candy tasting one let me know k.

I was going to just order a few autos but that idea is dead..there will be no autos next year but instead a Black Widow male. And I have simply made those descisions based on taking a sneek peak of the future. 

I have begun work on my own personal outdoor strains, with the seeds I harvested this year... That was the first step "find the phenos" wich is more easier to do with F2's. So know I will have a easier time finding the key phenos..I also know what too look for in each strain now... Now I am ready for the dad "Black Widow"

I just need attitude seedbank to get em in. then he is as good as mine.


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2010)

View attachment 1256592



and I will be as high as a kite while I cut down those little trees this morning.


----------



## delstele (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice grow GG lookin dank,, Yo hic your hash looks killa bro I would love to try it.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 8, 2010)

Lets hear from the rest of you guys 
How was the harvest and how did the smoke turn out?
I cant make up my mind what I like the best LA woman Yummy or Jillybean leaning towards LA
Hic
I will have some of each for sampling


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2010)

I would also like to hear from some of the others, that have been MIA. I really wanna know where Pothead32 is? But he did say he was going threw legal troubles a while back.. maybe he went to old mexico? Mare A Wanna was another one I was thinking about.

GreenDave good luck with finding your favorite.. It sounds like it's a tough choice. 

delstele you happy with your MR.Nice gear...it was you growing out some of his stuff I am pretty sure.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 8, 2010)

Hic
Have you looked at DR GreenThumb? The Irainian was as good as he said,I hear good things about his strain "The Dope) says nothing on the web about it but he highly recamends it
Canadian Breeder all for the northern growers


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2010)

I have and I will again... I think thats one of the seedbanks that you send them an envelope and the list of seeds you want right? I don't know if I can do that...
I will however look over all options again before indoor seed selection. I really do have my hands full right now with outdoor seeds all I need to complete my outdoor strain or strains, is a key male. And as to my understanding "please feel free to correct me if wrong" but one of the trademarks of the white widow is that the male pollen has the "ability" to pass down greatness to it's children. 

Wait a sec I ain't saying the smoke I grew this year aint grade A.. But it is far from being called MINE. I did not make it I only grew it, I cannot accept that.


----------



## Noballs (Nov 8, 2010)

rzza said:


> .....one reason why rzza doesnt drink


Its all good rzza! Funny!


----------



## hic (Nov 9, 2010)

well GreenDave I checked out DR.GreenThumb. man he's got some seeds. The only strain I would be interested in is his bubbakush and that is about it. I have heard repeatedly about the mold issue with Bubba Kush, both indoor and out so idk. I know that I am not looking to put any mold tendincies in my outdoor grows. I was a bit concerned tring the CM grow. I lost maybe a quarter ounce to mold/rot this year so that is not bad at all. And no problems with mold on the CM really.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I hope EVERYONE has a GREAT THANKSGIVING


----------



## rzza (Nov 23, 2010)

me too! GOBBLE GOBBLE...


----------



## delstele (Nov 24, 2010)

Me Three...lol


----------



## hic (Nov 24, 2010)

hey boys, no dui's alright.

by the time thanksgiving day is over- the mother of all clones for the summer will be germinated.

the summer of weight 2011


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea I have been lookin at my lineup for 2011
Iranian G13 will be there lookin at buying a purple from sweetvally seed, La Woman and Jilly Bean will be there Yummy is a good possability
not sure but some sharks Breath may be tried
Lets hear what the rest of you are thinking
HAPPY THANKSGIVING and like hic said "NO DUI"s"


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 25, 2010)

wow, i just sat an read this whole thread. not sure what time i started but it was before the pats/ lions game kicked off.. i must say that you fella's (and ladies towards the end) know what you are doing. i am planning on growing a little outdoors next year. although i am in southern indiana so my climate is a little different than yours. i do have a few questions for you folks though.....

do you tend to grow on private or public land?

how far off the 'beaten' path is the safest?

what site should i order beans from? or a mailorder from hic?? just kidding

i def want more squatty plants, no 10-12 footers. im am pumped. infact i am going to walmart tonite to get some supplies for a grow cab to start my plants here in a couple of months. happy thanksgiving


----------



## hic (Nov 25, 2010)

Well Mr. Marktwang I am surprised you read the entire thread. That tells me you were either bored or you finally ran across a thread worth seeing to the end. I personally think you know a good thing when you see it..

I grow exclusivley on private land, now that could be a church's back 10 or a little old widowed womans back 80. I grow on private land for one reason and that is "secuirity issues" I could really go into this whole topic sometime and all my reasons but not today...

I grow off the beaten path until everything lines up like the stars...secuirity,soil prep,deer runs or beds, recieves enough light throughout whole season "with minimul cutting down of tress, if needed". so as too how far off the beaten path I go, I walk until I am pleased with where I have arrived.

I ordered from attitude last year and they came, that was the first time I went outside unfamiliar genetics for awhile, sure was nice of em to actually mail em. lol. 

I tell you what Marktwang.. If you are unable to come up with the cash before spring hits let me know. I will be damned if I let you go without beans after you enjoyed "michigans official outdoor grow thread 2010" And you read it all.

keep in touch dude.


----------



## hic (Nov 25, 2010)

hmmm should we test Marktwang guys? I think we should.. If you indeed read this whole thread Marktwang the you will be able to answer this question.

Where did Pothead32 go? If you can tell me the answer to that question I will mail you 100 seeds- good luck you have 8 hours. If you cannot answer it then well... no seeds.

the clock started 5 secs ago.


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 25, 2010)

haha.... he broke his parole.... right??? i just went to nirvana and made an account. got as far to buy the beans then they sent me to another site to pay. that freaked me out a bit. maybe i shall take you up on your offer hic. you never know............


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 25, 2010)

i plan to own my own home soon. right now i am renting, therefore no major indoor grow op for me. so outdoor is my only option now, i have been wanting to do this for a while. recently i have move to a fairly rural area. and this year the farmers down here DID harvest exetremely early, im sure you guys felt it as well (ie planting in the cornfields, i thing green d had a few on the outskirts of corn fields). i might be visiting the mitten on saturday. one of my favorite bands, greensky bluegrass, is playing at bell's brewery. but its still in the air. no pun intended


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 25, 2010)

sorry for the rants, i am spending this thanksgiving alone so i have plenty of time on my hands. i plan on gardening on private land as well. although i only know one of the landowners. but there is enough land around no one should know anything. i would be plotting right now, but i do not want to be mistakened for a deer...... i have written down a few techniques that i came accross in this thread about keeping vermits away from the crop. that has been my main concern. how does rain affect the buds? i feel like it would wash away all of the trichs and what not. i just need to get in there and get my hands dirty, thats the best way i learn anyway. 

i am looking forward to next spring, there is nothin stopping me now. just need to put in motion


----------



## hic (Nov 26, 2010)

close Marktwang but no cigar. the correct answer tp pothead32's whereabouts would have been....no one knows. lol


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome Marktwangery careful in the corn at the end your green ladies will be GREEN and everything else will be BROWN sticks out bad
As for seed banks I use Addituide never failed me in the 3 years I have used them
If this is your first go you may want to try bag seeds if you screw up your not out any $ and there are some good srtains in the bags
Good luck with your grow this year and stay with us we will help when we can
Be v


----------



## hic (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally agree with GreenDave! you may want a grow or 2 under your belt before you buy seeds. Pot is harder AND easier to grow than you might think. 

how was the turkey GreenDave? what strain did to smoke for thanksgiving?


----------



## delstele (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope erbody had good Turkey day with family and friends. I know I did ate way to much drank some fine wine\beer godda love this time of year. Stay blessed all!


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 26, 2010)

Well started the day with Jilly Bean for breakfast then about 1100 went to LA Woman for midday ummy then before bed some LSD what a day
And like he said ATE WAY TO MUCH (Even when full I still ate)LOL


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 28, 2010)

hey thanks for all the encouraging words guys. i went back home for the weekend and asked around for some clones. i have a couple leads, one is bubblegum and the other is something called oakland. gonna try and do a little research and see how these these strains do outdoors. i will stay in touch, might need a few pointers here and there from some seasoned vets.....


----------



## hic (Nov 28, 2010)

darn right you are gonna stay in touch, you read 100 plus pages of us michigan boy's havin at it this summer. I wanna see what you learned, make us proud Marktwang. I'll be hear to give a hand

the key to success is failure.


----------



## steampick (Nov 28, 2010)

John Hartford's Aeroplane! (Marktwang's avatar, that is). Nice.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 28, 2010)

Like hic said 
Stay in touch and we will help where we can
I was just checking out DR Greenthumb Looking at columbian sky finish Mid Oct yeild upto 4.5 Lbs per plant 4.5 out of 5 for stregth 5 being whit widow or AK47
What do you guys think the Iranian was as advertised


----------



## hic (Nov 28, 2010)

I just looked at it GD, I find it hard to believe it will yeild 4lbs. of course, I have no idea simply due to the fact I have never seen it grown out in front of me. I would go for the fact it was 1 potent 2 done mid oct 3 a new smoke. I really would not consider a 4 pound plant.

even if it did get to yeild 4 pounds a plant, I would then have to worry about leo. I have grown some big ones but nowhere near 4lbs those would definately catch the eye in the sky.... but maybe not if grown in moderation. My 2cents is I like it GD and now I am interested.


----------



## hic (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh and don't forget GreenDave you also have the ability to receive some of my free ones. I know you would be pleased with that CM.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 29, 2010)

hic
What was the average on the CM? and I still have the Kandy Kush x skunk for ya


----------



## delstele (Nov 29, 2010)

4lbs from one plant would be nice, I don't think its obtainable without drawing some attention to your grow..


----------



## hic (Nov 29, 2010)

GreenDave the pheno that leads more towards skunk1 will be a little heavier then the afgan leading pheno but not by much. If germinated mid april expect and average of 3quarters of a pound no less. I will go as far as saying that if transplanted in the ground first of june, with plants that have filled up there space of a 2 gallon planter you will reap a pound a plant easy. I will have one cm plant this year that dwarfs my biggest this year- that is a fact and not just smack.


----------



## delstele (Nov 29, 2010)

hic bro.. you talking Mr Nice Critical Mass?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## hic (Nov 29, 2010)

delstele said:


> hic bro.. you talking Mr Nice Critical Mass?


 

why yes I am.


----------



## delstele (Nov 30, 2010)

JOC Nice bro! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rzza (Nov 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

which breeder? 

heres a piece of my ww from dinafem. chopped at only day 40ish.


----------



## delstele (Nov 30, 2010)

hic said:


> why yes I am.


Dose the hype live up to expectations? I have a pack of this gear i was thinking of running outside next year, Is it as stated in his description?


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 30, 2010)

Hic
Your box is full dude
Thinkin of commin up you way Wensday or Thursday
o some swopin and tasting Got the Kandy kush x skunk Blueberry x skunk seeds and some BBS for sampling
Let me know


----------



## hic (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry GreenDave I made some room for ya in my messages, I'll be around on them days.

the CM is one of the best outdoor strains I have ever grew. the weight is there for sure, and each dominant pheno brings a "new" bag of dope to the table, the genes in this strain are unstable and that is one reason why it is so exciting for me. Now I have tons of f-2's from seperate phenos!.. I will say it one more time, CM will take me to the bank next year.

the pheno that smells like a skunk and has blue hairs on it till they begin to turn amber will surprise the hell out of any of you. It is a freight train stopper and it's finished product will destroy most the competition away. with those lung closing hits to the head. 

Now I am sure there is alot of better dope to some.. but I believe your plants represent you in some way.. therefore I am going critical mass and her offspring and many crosses I have made and will continue to make more " black widow being one" for some time, when it come to the "OUTDOOR WORLD" which is what we are talking about is it not. Now if you wanna get into some of my potent indoor seeds I have well that indeed, is a whole nuther thread..LOL


----------



## delstele (Dec 1, 2010)

hic said:


> Sorry GreenDave I made some room for ya in my messages, I'll be around on them days.
> 
> the CM is one of the best outdoor strains I have ever grew. the weight is there for sure, and each dominant pheno brings a "new" bag of dope to the table, the genes in this strain are unstable and that is one reason why it is so exciting for me. Now I have tons of f-2's from seperate phenos!.. I will say it one more time, CM will take me to the bank next year.
> 
> ...



Nice bro thanks for that report. I do have the one you seek for your project..


----------



## hic (Dec 1, 2010)

I must stress the fact that the Blue CM is the one you all seek!! the big pheno is mostly skunk1, which is not a bad thing.That pheno however would and is more appealing to me for breeding prospects then anything else. It has a jelly jam kinda taste and smell. no resin to speak of it is all crystal "very nice". although this pheno "skunk1" does not deliver the hardcore thump in the head its afgani counterparts or siblings if you will can create.

Green Dave I see why they crossed that skunk with the blueberry, the skunk I bet was just like this CM pheno"skunk1" which I must admit. I know would be a great combination, and have already thought about trying it with Next Generation Blueberry or perhaps I see sagarmatha "or whatever" has a blueberry. Regardless I will be making my own sweet cross with that Skunk1 CM pheno and the sweetest bluberry out of that. I will start sometime soon "very soon". Like I have heard several times before if you want something done right.... I will take any sweet tasting seeds any of you have.

hey delstele I am here I need a stallion.. for my indoor projects asap. 

I now need some info from you guys on indoor varieties you have grown "yourself" that hold true to knock down power...taste is no issue. Tell me michigan outside growers what do I seek for indoor power.


----------



## delstele (Dec 1, 2010)

hic PM sent bro.


----------



## hic (Dec 3, 2010)

went to bed with jillybean, woke up with bb skunk! thanks GD. I agree with GreenDave that jillybean "great taste" great high. I will have to order some for sure.


----------



## delstele (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice hic...


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 3, 2010)

hic
Sorry I was stoned the BB x Skunk is Flying Dutchman Just so you know I think I told you it was DNA sorry
We will have to met up again for sure


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

hic
What do you think about CM X Jilly Bean?
Sounds interesting to me


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

And I woke up with Trainwreck
Wow it will bw a nice day
Thanks hic


----------



## hic (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought about that yesterday GreenDave "jillybean - CM" ahh indeed if done correctly could be a caregivers trademark strain.

Green Dave I am officially in the hunt for that blue cm mommy, you mind if I go ahead and post it up here! and all my shit as far as that goes. that being everything I might be up to at that time. would it fuck up your thread if I started posting what I do indoor?. I just don't wanna start posting shit up everywhere, I want it all in one spot, will be easier for me that way.

oh boy boys been a bit since I have had these hps's running, been growing too much outdoor for years did not need to. ahh but it looks like I can never have enough now. so my next 30 years will have the back-up of my last 30. I am going to fuck it ALL up. lol


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

Not at all Hic 
That way the rest of the Guys Know where to find the best stuff happening in Michigan both Indoors and Out
I had wet dreams thinkin about Critical Bean (CM x Jilly Bean) 
LOL
Good Luck 
GD


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

hic
When would you want to start the JB X CM? 
I have 3 Extra JB seeds Maybe next time we get together Ill bring them or a clone what ever way you want to go
All I want is some of the results


----------



## delstele (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice, I'm glad some fellow Michigan grower can hook up and swap meds. you boys have the shit thinkni bout mixin CM and Jilly i think you may be onto something there.


----------



## hic (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the permission GD, I'll get the CM pheno hunt up in a few.

Now which CM phenotype would you like to see GD, crossed with that JillyBean? The jam smelling/tasting one or the knockdown afgani "blue" one?

To tell you the truth I am so dissapointed in attitude right know. I wanted to order Black Widow,jillybean,bluebeery and trainwreck. well needless to say a couple days ago they HAD the jillybean and still no BW and I just don't want to go through an order just for the 2, and for the 2 I do not need right away at that.

As for the a potential jillybean/cm cross GD, how interesting you bring that up as 12 CM F-2 that were pulled from the blue lady this year. Do you have a cutting of that jillybean going on right now? No biggie GD It is and will be in the works.


----------



## hic (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh and GD I'll take them jillybean seeds and give you.... what you want.

Yea I agree delstele it is cool we can meet up and talk to da boys.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 5, 2010)

hic said:


> Thanks for the permission GD, I'll get the CM pheno hunt up in a few.
> 
> Now which CM phenotype would you like to see GD, crossed with that JillyBean? The jam smelling/tasting one or the knockdown afgani "blue" one?
> 
> ...


I think the Knockdown Afgani , The Jilly Bean already smells Great but would really benifit from the CM for size and density and the Afgani would give it the extra Kick
Both should keep the flowering time within the Michigan season
WOW this sounds REAL INTERESTING


----------



## hic (Dec 5, 2010)

Well that is kinda what I was thinking. I would not mind dusting that blue cm with black widow, and maybe a backcrooss if needed to the blue cm side, then hit it up with the jillyben. Damn attitude for not never having Black Widow in stock or that would already be done the cm side of it anyway.... Nope I had no more time to delay I had to get a few new indoor genetics much like I did with the outdoor this year, so I went ahead and got TGA's Agent Orange and Vortex not to mention a hell of alot of free beans like 9. I am still waiting for BW and Blueberry... then I will have a new indoor line-up. These genetics are good that I have had for years but I needed to move on, maybe I will breathe a little new life in a few old strains I got with some of the new seeds I have been getting.

Anyway yup this train ain't a stopping no more. sprout them jillybean seeds GD today bring me the sprouts. there is still time to get you some new seeds.. I would prefer and wait until I can gather a 10-pack from attitude "selection is the key" in breeding ya know.

trainwreck,jillybean,bw and blueberry are the only seeds I need to get to be done buying seeds. I will have my outdoor genepool to play with till I die and the indoor gene pool to play with as well. The only reason I need trainwreck is because it only came in fem. well I aint about to go stressing out the female for the seeds nope going to breed out either the CM or the Mandala fathers I put out on this trainwreck this year. just gotta start seeds of each cross, find the strain that keeps more towards trainwreck, keep a trainwreck looking and smelling male. "branchy as hell and unique smell" and cross that to the new trainwreck mom and on and on and on until I say stop.

hey GD agent orange already has skunk genes in it...I think and am almost positive the blue cm dusted with the indica dom BW... will be my breeding stallion and will bring me alot of playing.. one male fucks the whole herd in the animal world you know it just has to be one hell of a male is all..hmm


----------



## hic (Dec 5, 2010)

ya know another route I would not mind taking as well is a jillybean/sweettooth now that ST has a hidden flavor in there that I know can easily be brought out! and that jillybean or something right along that line is a perfect host.....maybe my people will be getting high as hell on ST version2.0. yea I though about alot of this shit before I even ordered the outdoor seeds.

I am simply after building blocks right now. I can build whatever I want as long as I have the raw material. that includes marijuana


----------



## delstele (Dec 6, 2010)

The Black Widow is a few weeks away bro.


----------



## hic (Dec 6, 2010)

delstele said:


> The Black Widow is a few weeks away bro.


 
if that is the case the "black jillybean" is in michigans future! thanks delstele for having balls..


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 7, 2010)

well I started 8 CM x CM 2 days ago and 2 cracked the 1 st day 4 the second and have 2 no shows 
Not bad hic cant wait to start growing these BAD Girls
Hic maybe we can meet some where and get the JB beans to there new home


----------



## Marktwang (Dec 7, 2010)

hey there boys, just checking in. i made a trip to home depot today to look at possible cabinets to get my plants atarted in next eyar. im getting exited. but it looks like you fellas are on to bigger and better things. hope all works out with your genetic endevours hic.....


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 8, 2010)

Marktwang
Not on to better just bigger and will be talking about indoor growing for the winter till time to move outside
Let us know what you are up to if needed we can help with indoor also
This thread has changed to MICHIGAN GROWING both in and out
Just some Michigan boys growing and helpin when we can


----------



## hic (Dec 8, 2010)

ahh GreenDave been meaning to pm you and remind you those are all fresh seeds, the seeds will be dry by the order the moms were chopped. So in saying that do not even try to sprout any of those ST seeds for a few more weeks. the jam smelling cm seeds will be dry about 2 weeks after the blue CM seeds.. ya kinda get what I am saying?. The blue cm's are just about there maybe another week or 2 of drying and germ rates should be around 90%.

marktwang, I made a decision years ago retire..thus I am always willing to read what you have to say, I would rather enjoy it to tell ya the truth. 

and as for the genitic thing, I am about done collecting genetics 4 strains more to go and I am done, then I will build for awhile.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 8, 2010)

Well hic your at 100% all cracked GOOD JOB cant wait to watch them flower THANKS


----------



## hic (Dec 8, 2010)

that's good to hear GD. go ahead and start em all, I have plenty of seeds. Just come and get more whenever. And I will have a hell of alot of em from now on, so start em all.lol

Hey it's gonna be a "critical" year to grow in michigan 2011... you guys get it? lol


----------



## delstele (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yea bro its gonna be a banging 2011..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn boys im missing out on so much fucking computer!.. Well little after Xmas I'll be back on everyday atleast here ppl listen to what I have to say ol lady is so sick of listening about my diploid plant turned Triploid and back again lol along with my daily plant rants and other stuff she pretends to understand. Atleast here most understand plant biology and a great deal of cannabis. 

And hic I'm glad to see you take a serious interest in breeding we need good strains in Michigan like Cali some real signature strains. 

We may have to travel to the Hindu kush mountains to get some serious landrace genetics. Maybe Africa as well I'm down big summer harvest next year and plane tickets for seed


----------



## hic (Dec 8, 2010)

GreenDave,delstele do you know how to clone? do any of you other guys cut your own clones? I was just wondering


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 9, 2010)

hic 
Been doing it for 3 years or so with good results


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> We may have to travel to the Hindu kush mountains to get some serious landrace genetics.


there is a strain up in the western UP called Mulberry, Ms. Mulberry and some other fruity names. I had a bag of the Mulberry and it was some pretty dank stuff. Some guy was giving away bags of seeds at a local compassion meeting, said he got them straight from the breeder the day before and the breeder was happy to give them away.

We have our own landrace strains in Mi. you just have to look a little harder.


----------



## hic (Dec 9, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> there is a strain up in the western UP called Mulberry, Ms. Mulberry and some other fruity names. I had a bag of the Mulberry and it was some pretty dank stuff. Some guy was giving away bags of seeds at a local compassion meeting, said he got them straight from the breeder the day before and the breeder was happy to give them away.
> 
> We have our own landrace strains in Mi. you just have to look a little harder.


 
well jesus the whole issue of creating seeds is so you no longer have to look!, you also do not have to deal with the stander michigan assholes that think they are god. I agree michigan does have a few of it's own strains just none that have a strain made in michigan that is good enough that EVERYONE knows about it. never even heard of Mulberry, don't need too. I can make my own


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 9, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> there is a strain up in the western UP called Mulberry, Ms. Mulberry and some other fruity names. I had a bag of the Mulberry and it was some pretty dank stuff. Some guy was giving away bags of seeds at a local compassion meeting, said he got them straight from the breeder the day before and the breeder was happy to give them away.
> 
> We have our own landrace strains in Mi. you just have to look a little harder.


JC
Mulberry is from East Island seed 
hic is cross breeding to make a New strain NOT renaming a current strain and taking credit for it
Thanks hic for taking Michigan to the next level
Im lookin for a strain made in Michigan for Michigan 
I think hic has the next big thing comming up
Critical Bean , Jilly Mass or Black Bean,Jilly widow you make us proud hic


----------



## hic (Dec 9, 2010)

well it is all about no longer bowing down to those who think they are it. I am simply trying to make seeds possible for everyone that has the capacity to love.

I am no pro...but I have plenty of time to become wise in breeding. 

you forgot to mention, critical alaskan trainwreck, hics'bbs BW&CM+sweetest BB i find, midnight mass, j's skunk. to name a few more! 

I am not one to talk shit, if I say I am going to do it. it is already done. just takes a little time.


----------



## delstele (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea hic been cloning for years, Why do you ask?


Hey KSB Good to see you back bro I was wondering where you been.


----------



## hic (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering about my "brothers in arms" skills. No real reason for asking except to learn more about you michigan boys here on riu


----------



## delstele (Dec 9, 2010)

Gotcah bro, I have been using root riot cubes as of late seem to work pretty good roots in 7-10 days.


----------



## delstele (Dec 10, 2010)

Cold Cold go away so The Michigan growers can get the state over grown with cannabis. Hows the indoor gear running? Mine is doing pretty good I switched over to Coco and I don't think I will look back. The Canna line of nutes and coco is some amazing shit to grow in. I have a test going as I type this with Blue Berry 2 in soil 2 in coco the ones is soil are chugging along wile the coco is kicking its ass explosive growth I'm getting at lease an inch or two a day under a 1000 watt halide. The 2 in soil are lucky to pack on a 1\2 inch of growth a day. If you have not tried canna coco I humbly ask that you give a go the shit rawks for growing cannabis.
There line is kida pricey but worth every penny, Peace.


----------



## hic (Dec 10, 2010)

Is this kinda what you got? http://www.plantitearth.com/natural-nutrients/canna-coco.aspx *link* -- thanks delstele for your scientific observation. more are needed and aways intresting to hear the outcomes of such experiments!


----------



## hic (Dec 10, 2010)

I am pleased to announce GD attitude has jillybean back in stock. that was quick!. I will order the final batch of seeds I think with JAN 1st weekend promo. I will be very excited to finally have them all in my posession.

I will give an indoor update very soon delstele, I am still observing the situation. I will have the grow finalized asap. right now 8cm's remain, 1ww/cm, and 4 maybe 5 BBS that were gifted to me by Green Dave!.

5 of 5 bbs popped GD, one is however having a hard time coming outta the shell.. I played with it as much as I could trying to get that shell off, anymore and I would have killed it.

this getting the seed shell of those tiny seedlings is usually no prob, but once in a while I get a stuborn one. I really think my wife should be doing it for me, she is more steady then I, and patient.

ya know those girls are one hell of a good shots, they are more gracefull I think. Truth be known my wife could out shoot me and she has only shot a .22 about 30 times. I have shot it 1000's go figure?


----------



## delstele (Dec 10, 2010)

hic said:


> Is this kinda what you got? http://www.plantitearth.com/natural-nutrients/canna-coco.aspx *link* -- thanks delstele for your scientific observation. more are needed and aways intresting to hear the outcomes of such experiments!


Yes thats the stuff its a 2 part system with some other root stimulators and one for P and K in the flowering stage. You simply fill you container with coco water it in good and use the root stimulater for a week the start the nute line. I have never seen roots develop so fast the beer cup I had them in was so packed full of roots in 4 days I could not believe my eyes! I'm telling you guys\gals this stuff is the only way to grow cannabis inside, IMHO Now lemme say some of there products I see no use for but the basic nute line is killa.


Check out there web pages for a more detailed explanation.. www.cannahydroponics.com


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 10, 2010)

Mulberry is not landrace. Landrace is a wild species of cannabis that has only be altered by the climate conditions and it's environment and nothing by man a 100% pure genetic pool untapped. Marijuana doesn't grow
Wild in Michigan due to our climate. 

Hic the easiest way to clone is build an areo cloner it does the work for you with a 99% success rate there about 70$ to build but then you don't need any clone gel or root cubes nothing just Ph'd water and turn her on. All you need is a roughneck rubermaid tub gotta be roughneck. Neoprene inserts which you can order the actual ones from the areo cloner, PVC pipe, and a pond pump oh and drip irrigation sprayers. I built one in a half hour and it saves me weeks some times while waiting for clones to root in rockwool in a humidome. Clones root in 5-10 depending on strain fastest I've had is deisel at 6 days to show and 8 to dirt. They stay green the whole time you don't need to cut leaves off or back to make up for lost nute source. 

The thing most michiganders don't understand is that you don't cross two plants and all of a sudden have a new strain. You have a new f1 hybrid but you need to get down to the f4 generation where you only have 1-3 phenotypes in 100 seeds and they are uniform and stable. I'm not bashing anyone here or saying your not doing something right I just am an avid grower with a good background in biology and have been amateur breeding for the last 3 yrs which by no means makes me an expert. Honestly a first timer can get really lucky cross a plant make a selection over 2 generations and have a strain. But for the rest of us it'll take years for a new "strain" 

We are going to need the help of cali's genetics we need cuts of male SVK and OG Kush any kind of "legendary" strains. We need to ban together and travel to get good strains like this and start to breed. We can use seed stock sold by seed companies but what you gotta realize is seed companies will not relese the real genetics that make up their strains and the seed form of whatever strain your buying is nothing like the original clone only versions just so the ordinary grower can't breed it and make money off it. The back bone of all seed companies come from having a golden ticket strain gifted to them or accuired through their work. Basicly being in the right place knowing the right people. 

I do put the great green vibes of goodness your way hic and I hole you do come across something outstanding. Lol cloning is a huge part of breeding and just the testing phase do know it's also a hell of alot easier to test a large number of plants by inlisting the help of others to sift through the hundreds of plants to find a special pheno and I'm willing to be a part of it . Lol

I got some good genetics to start with and plan to start my own small project because it's my next step. Meticulous growing technique every detail taken to the maximum. Perfect Ph, nutes, water, soil, atmosphere, everything. I've grown long enough to where the amazement of just growing the plant and now the extreme perfection comes in


----------



## hic (Dec 11, 2010)

I have cm/mandala, mandala/tw, st/cm, cm's, and st. If any of those strains sound appealing to you KB then take them and give me a great cutting in 2 years.

I was going to start 30 seeds of CM,KB. I however thought about it long and hard and am convinced a suitible mother will be found for summer.. I however will plant a few more cm's in the summer to see if there are more phenos in these f-2's, before I make my stallion!.

I agree with ya KB, but things can be done easier then they may seem.."they try to make it sound hard" so you continue buying seeds,

kinda like church or something they tell you do, this to do that. and in reality God can be found under a F-ing rock.

I have big plans..I need big friends I agree KB soon I will have to make new friends, my old friends can't play this game. you wanna grow out some plants eh KB- I think you should wait until the vortex and agent orange f-2's are ready! but if you are ready I will not stop you.


----------



## hic (Dec 11, 2010)

well I was going back in time on our thread and I see I never took any pics of the "male hole" there were 3 males I had to choose from for the CM.. I picked the most afgan looking male "short/thick" for the f2's.. FYI Green Dave

thus the same male was used on trainwreck, and WW and ST

I chose the indica leaning mandala1 for the crosses I did with that strain. crossed TW and Blue CM

I chose the biggest pretiest ST male for F-2's and 2 crosses, crossed BlueCM and Jammy CM


----------



## kindone (Dec 11, 2010)

Whats the deal on monkey paw, I heard that used to be a popular strain in the 80's that originated in Michigan.


----------



## hic (Dec 11, 2010)

View attachment 1318406


so the search begins.


----------



## hic (Dec 11, 2010)

kindone said:


> Whats the deal on monkey paw, I heard that used to be a popular strain in the 80's that originated in Michigan.



I was born in 80. I have no idea


----------



## delstele (Dec 11, 2010)

hic said:


> View attachment 1318406
> 
> 
> so the search begins.



Nice bro...


----------



## hic (Dec 11, 2010)

KB I will let you in on a little secret thus saving you time.

Imagine this- you start 10 vortex seeds, you get 5 females and 4 males "lets say"

you "spot" pollinate every female with the 2 stand out males. in certain areas of the plant.

you sample the finished product

you choose which seeds to grow- thus keeping in mind which male looked like the keeper mom.

then you know which clone to keep, "which you cut 4"

you keep that mom around for a year or two backcrosing your F-generation seeds.

a stable strain can be accomplished without starting a hundred half ass seedlings.

this method will save you time and is as efficiant as working with thousands... now if I was a big time breeder I would have to come up with original strains...I however bow down to no one, and go my no code unlike the world renown breeders. This is were their pride and legal issues get in there way..For instance, You will never see Mr.Nice take a BW and a TGA Vortex and combine them... You will not see a Barnys Farm ST be bred with a DJ Short BB... unless someone like me does it!, I am not bound by anything that goes on in a major breeders organization their laws, their pride, and their patents do not apply to me. that is my reality


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh I know the short route bro belive me and myself I have crossed others hear with each other my only point is this is not a new strain it's a hybrid. That was my only point a strain is like a breed of dog you can mix to diff dogs together but really you'll end up with dogs that resemble the mom or the dad. After years of selective breeding and generations of genes being bred out do you get the solid plant that when bred only creates that plant or dog in this story lol. 

There is easy ways of crossing plants and BXing to get a stable enough plant to slap a name on and sell so long as you have good solid genetics. But for what I want to do and where I want to go with my breeding I won't find those at attitude. I also damn sure will not be like arjian and buy seed stock grow it, tweak it, and call it my own. Same with dinafem and many other "seed seller" breeders. TGA, serious seeds, mr.nice these rather are ppl I'd more associate with tho in our days most of the landrace genetics are picked over and it's almost impossible to release a hybrid that isn't already in part out there this is why serious has 10 strains that haven't changed in 20 yrs. 

Honestly anyone can breed and grow dope you just have to dail it in and be in the right circles to get some amazing shit to happen

I'm not knocking hard working breeders either but most new comers like Cali connec most of their strains are an already legend clone that they BX'd with San fernado valley kush male (which is a BX'd clone also) so reLly they didn't even create most there strains. 

But I do say I won't hesitate to buy there seed version Larry/tahoe OG kushes and use the males for breeding projects. But if I plan to run a successful seed company best belive I'm traveling the world for landraces to bring something new to the table.


----------



## hic (Dec 13, 2010)

well I'll fly over there with ya KB you just gotta give me a months notice. While I am over in that part of the world I would not mind stopping in africa to dig up some of those diamonds! let's go. you go gather the seeds and I will dig for diamond till your return.

I am ready to go. KB, momma can watch the seedlings till I get back!.


----------



## hic (Dec 13, 2010)

View attachment 1321762



well boys there are the ferts I will be adding together for my veg period, I may also just use these for flower "we willl see". It is simple mix the ferts according to plant age.

my first feeding will be when thet need watered again "tuesday" I will put a .5 tablespoon fish emulsion, .5 tablespoon grow big, and an eigth cup olivial cloning solution in a gallon an a half water " I want a weak first feeding".. this will indeed will please the plants more so that running the shit strait "self proven from before".

The ratio to fertilizer to fertilizer will change with the plant life as I said so the first feeding will not be the same as the 5th..


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 13, 2010)

Man That Alaska Fish Stinks BAD
Will smell up the whole House if not careful


----------



## delstele (Dec 13, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Man That Alaska Fish Stinks BAD
> Will smell up the whole House if not careful



LOL Ya it dose stink pretty bad but works good for a nitrogen boost during vegging..


----------



## hic (Dec 13, 2010)

the more fish emulshion i add, the further my wife stays away from my girls! lol.. thus the main objective is complete "keeping her outta my stuff" for $10.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 13, 2010)

Priceless lol


----------



## delstele (Dec 13, 2010)

LMAO hic that is some funny shit bro...


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 13, 2010)

wow reading this makes me want to do sum crazy shit, my resources fer this stuff arent existant be cause like most northen michigan people u cant trust them. i dont have indoor space or the money but i got the great outdoors and that all we outdoor growers need to make shit happen! im deffinantly following this now


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard outdoejoe


----------



## loveweeddude420 (Dec 13, 2010)

Michigan is in a snow storm now, so I hope you didn't plant them


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 13, 2010)

I kno these redic temps are terrible. I'm hoping it doesn't effect my seeds which should be here tomar I've been getting up early and waiting on the mail man so they aren't freezing in the mailbox. 

I'll remember that hic I'm going for sure maybe after this years outdoor run . 

I got a question guys what do you think will yeild more a scrog grow with 4 plants and 2 separate 2.5x5 screens(25sq ft) or 5 bushes? All will be vegged the same time about 2 months, all under 600w light in soil. Typical scrog in soil is supposed to yeild 1 oz per sq ft which would be 25 oz. Bushes I'd guess maybe 3-4 oz per. So maybe that answers my question lol 

Any insight? I'm doing a perpetual grow and keeping 1-2 moms and staying legal. Don't shit where I eat you know. Going big is for outdoors away from home. 

Also anyone here have a good hook on real grand daddy purple, or urkle clones? I need a good purple pheno.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 14, 2010)

KB
Check TGA DEEP PURPLE 
Urkel x Purple Qurkel (Male)
This maybe as close as you wil get to orig. seed
Good luck with finding a urkle


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2010)

purple wreck also uses purple urkel. but im pretty sure KB isnt interested in that, he's lookin for original cuts. ill keep ya in mind if i ever find anything good KB. im also trying to create a strain correctly like you.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 14, 2010)

Just some info 
Urkel Cuts will be hard to find if at all
I THink the best you will do is find one close to orig.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2010)

i agree with ya on that. it would be hard to find an original cut but its not impossible.


----------



## delstele (Dec 14, 2010)

BTW Th Seeds has a Purple Urkel listed for sale.Dunno if that will fit the bill I hear there gentics are good never grown any of there gear though,Good luck.


----------



## hic (Dec 14, 2010)

KB I have never tried scrog, so I have no input to add when it comes to your scrog question? What seeds ya got coming KB? I ordered some last week sometime, they won't be here till later on this week.

GD how are your sprouts coming along? I have my eye one sprout. I think it is indeed easier to dig into the plants genetic history with F-2's!, F-1's are for boring people.lol


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 14, 2010)

Thseeds has good gear but there urkle like many other breeders is a version of there own where they get the genetic make-up and try to find those strains and recreate it. Sometimes it's close but like most legend strains the phenos used are those special one in a thousand plants. The real deal is out there it's just a matter if knowing the right ppl. 

I do feel tho we need to create our own awesome genetics. Michigan is full of fakes and ppl that don't understand that the strains name doesn't always mean anything and it's not that Michigan is full of retards which alot of new growers I know are, but ppl see the name and the write up next to a picture of the most amazing bud that strain ever produced and think that's what there going to get. Then you got the kids that lie for cash cuz they're in the grow biz to make millions. Which we all kno is like becoming a movie star it could happen but probably won't. 

I've searched the last 2 years for something good and haven't found anything in MI worth really getting after. 

In this thread there are plenty of good growers I think being band together we can come up with some wicked shit and I have no problem sharing my work with all you guys. Shit you all were with me thru the raid you'll be with me thru all the harvests


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 14, 2010)

Hic who you order thru? If it was the tude you'll be waiting 3 weeks or so I ordered mine on the 22nd of last month and there still not here cuz of the holidays. I snagged some reserva privada sour kush aka headband. It's the closest seed version of the real thing the 707 headband has master kush in it too. The one I ordered is original og X sour d. I like reserva b/c they use all Cali clones for there genetics. 

I plan on oredering Larry/tahoe/deadhead OG from Cali connec cuz swerves genetics are true he knows chemdog personally and has real chem cuts. Wish I had that kind of connec's


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 14, 2010)

hic sprouts are doing great 
and how are your sprouts doin ?You have the BBS going right? That is a very hardy plant thick stems and big fat leaves
What did you think of the LA Woman? I think I have a Tie on who has top seat in my garden ,Its between Jilly Bean and Yummy
Canada Breeders have some good genetics good for the Michigan weather and season


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> What did you think of the LA Woman?


I'm currently watching Rzza grow LA and its still in veg under the T5, but already this one is a keeper. She's been growing for about 3-4 months now and the leaves on her are as big as my hand, if not bigger. Just fat, thick leaves, we just topped it and i'm really excited to see it's new growth. Excited to see how it does in flower too.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 15, 2010)

LA Woman is a very heavy feeder a real joy to grow 
I have 3 runs indoor and a run outdoor nice smoke


----------



## hic (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenDave I liked the La Woman. It was diffrent smoke than I am used too so I indeed found favor in it! The bbs you gave me are doing well.
the cm's are very close to their first transplant, after that I will start posting progress.


----------



## hic (Dec 15, 2010)

orderd the blueberry and bubba kush today.. I was going to wait but why bother.lol less likely they will get found anyways due to christmas packages and all.


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 15, 2010)

i was thinking of ordering a good pure indicas? i like the sedavtive stone so i think those would be most reasonable espesially since michigans grow season is so damn short but i figure by the time i done a few more grow i could have some kinda sense off which genes i have to work with? tell me if im wrong( p.s i only have done 3 grows.


----------



## hic (Dec 16, 2010)

outdoejoe said:


> i was thinking of ordering a good pure indicas? i like the sedavtive stone so i think those would be most reasonable espesially since michigans grow season is so damn short but i figure by the time i done a few more grow i could have some kinda sense off which genes i have to work with? tell me if im wrong( p.s i only have done 3 grows.


 
you can grow more than strait indicas here in michigan and still be safe, 3 grows means nothing if you learnt nothing from them. But if indeed learnt from your past grows your 4th grow will be a breeze.


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 16, 2010)

thats why i said have ONLY done three but do see what you mean, and actually very true. how much do average sativa's yeild?and what are some sativas with short seasons


----------



## hic (Dec 16, 2010)

got some new gear in the mail today! thanks to attitude.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 16, 2010)

I got my tude gear today as well only took three weeks. 

ODJoe Sativas can yeild lbs in the right climates but so can indicas it all depends on your level of experience. Really nobody can say what a plant will yeild because my yeild and experience will be far different from yours. Typicly outdoors with a pre dug holes backfilled with good soil, good sun all day, and a good understanding of the plant you can average a lb per plant but I wouldn't count on that for your first few years unless you have an experienced grower helping you out. 

Check out YouTube and greenhouse seeds thiatanic grow. 

Umm really sativas tend to be the strains running 8-10 weeks what you need to find are sativas from places like BC Canada. The have short nasty seasons like us so there strains are climatized to take the shut weather and finish flowering sooner. Greenlifeseeds.com is a good place to start looking 

If I could say anything to new growers it would be that dial in before you worry about yeilds. New guys always see good growers yeild big and think it's nutes or what they use. Really it's the close attention to detail and you'll learn it over time best thing to do if you can is write everything down so you know what worked when. 

In about a month I'll have some sour kush cuts if anyone wants some let me kno there free! I'll also be starting my search for a deadhead male for breeding with the sour kush. I'm going to see what I can come up with for a co-op close to me some sort of chem/OG cross


----------



## rzza (Dec 16, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> .


 
in the house.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 16, 2010)

What freebees did ya get hic


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh and I cut 2 plants down. They looked like they would yeild big but I think I got fucked on the fact that I pushed too many branches. So my scrog that began flowering under 6 tube t5 and moved to 600w was under lit for too long. I set up the plants to have about 15-20 tops and I think I had too many tops for the size lamp I started with the T5's did a great job with smaller plants in the last but I think I pushed the plant past it's lumen capabilities. The very top few inches is a good bud but below that there just air and under developed. 

I've grown with T5's in the past and come out with big buds but they were SOG style plants nothing large yeilding just an oz+\- these plant on ther other hand where about 4sq ft worth of tops and oy about 13 inches tall. I just think the plant couldn't produce that much with the small amount of light. The 600w light wasn't introduced until week 6. Immhoping that thus next round will produce alot larger buds and yeild about 1.5 oz per sq ft I will also be cutting out 1 screen so there will only be 2 2x4 screens 16 total sq feet hoping for an lb or so, that would work out to about .7 g per watt. If this doesn't work I'll scrap the whole scrog deal and go back to bushes where I'm sure I can pull 3 oz a plant. I was just trying to up my yeild with less number of plants

I'll have a new MacBook right after Xmas I'll be able to start a new journal and post pictures finally!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 16, 2010)

GD I ended up with kanabia (sp) smile and white domina


----------



## hic (Dec 17, 2010)

hey boys.

GD I am sorry missed your question on how I germinate.. I use a wet newspaper "no gloss" and a plastic bag. the freebies I got yesterday are as follows Dutch Passion - skunk#11, white widow, mekong high, orang bud, and bluberry. Kannabia - kannabia special, big band, la blanca, and afrodite.. the origanal order was 10-pack tga agent orange and a 10-pack of tga vortex. I got more of the same freebies coming too, due to the fact I ordered some more shit yesterday..

I only need jillybean and black widow and perhaps a certain BB cut.. and then the phase of seed collecting is done. and then I will move on to the even slower proceess of collecting mothers and fathers! and growing the hell out of some dope!..


----------



## delstele (Dec 17, 2010)

There on the way bro......Your item, posted on 15/12/10 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## hic (Dec 17, 2010)

delstele said:


> There on the way bro......Your item, posted on 15/12/10 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


 
maybe this will be the year the michigan growers come together! thus creating something beautifull?

I thank you - and so do all the people that will smoke the weed I will have to offer. in the years to come that comes along BW bloodline!

never be hesitant to ask me for a f-ing thing delstele.. I will do all I can.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 17, 2010)

Hic, do you have any Blueberry plants going at the moment?


----------



## delstele (Dec 17, 2010)

hic said:


> maybe this will be the year the michigan growers come together! thus creating something beautifull?
> 
> I thank you - and so do all the people that will smoke the weed I will have to offer. in the years to come that comes along BW bloodline!
> 
> never be hesitant to ask me for a f-ing thing delstele.. I will do all I can.


Hey bruver no worries, If I can't help a bruver out what good am I?



TheRachShow said:


> Hic, do you have any Blueberry plants going at the moment?


I have cuts...


----------



## hic (Dec 17, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> Hic, do you have any Blueberry plants going at the moment?


I do not have any BlueBerry going on right now... but soon, very soon I will be running all the BB I have, and a BB cut delstele has. I will probly run my BB's as soon as I get the outdoor plants...outside " that idea is still very much up in the air".

I am in the proccess of collecting right now, why you got BB going on RachShow?


----------



## delstele (Dec 17, 2010)

Dunno if any you of have read this, But I found it a good read.

Criteria Shantibaba uses for SELECTING MALE PLANTS AKA Mr Nice


Taken from Page 63 of Treating Yourself issue 25...

1.	Resin Production and Potency &#8211; the quickness, the amount and where it is being produced will all be factors. An eye glass will be the most accurate means to view this trait.
2.	Aroma &#8211; if there is a distinct aroma or something interesting to the nose.
3.	Quickness to flower and release of pollen maturation and speed to reach pollen dispersal.
4.	Internode spacing &#8211; based on the Fibonacci ratio of 1:1.6, this ratio is used in many applications, one of which is a rating of beauty and another in stability and consistency of some genetic factors in a plants makeup.
5.	Leaf structure and Stature &#8211; whether it is more leaning to sativa or indica and how the plant grows in visible structure.
6.	Resistance to hermaphrodism &#8211; no visible signs that the male flower has any naturally occurring female pistilates combined within the male flower.
7.	Vigor and fitness &#8211; visible factors that show the plant to behave in a healthy normal growth pattern.
8.	Depth of coloration &#8211; of the plant from lime green to deep dark green (ornamental trait)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taken from the MNS article on hobby breeding by Shanti...

The importance of selecting plants for the traits that are useful to the breeder/grower is the main reason genetics have evolved as they have. Male plants of this species need to be carefully selected to avoid a lot of laborious work, which means one will need to do a lot of testing of F1 seed made from a particular male to verify if the sex linked traits are real or not. Males that auto flower irrespective of daylight hours are normally eliminated to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted male traits. Males that flower too quickly or too tall are also not the best for breeding since they put too much energy into fiber production which is not the trait one is looking for in a medicinal plant. Males that have large hollow main stems are sought out rather than males that are more pith-filled stems - the main reason are that large hollow stemmed males are better THC producers than other plants. Males that produce tight floral clusters rather than airy sparse floral clusters are usually better to breed with. Finally if you rub your fingers against the stem of a developing male and are able to get strong odors or aromas (terpines) you will be advised to use these males as trichrome production and flavor are directly related to plants that produce odors early on. There are several other traits to look for in a male but these are rather advanced and need microscope help which is not really relevant for the hobby grower/breeder.
__________________


----------



## rzza (Dec 17, 2010)

hic i thought of you today when i made up some hash.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn rzza shit look awesome. I made some quick gumby has a few days ago which is lower quality due to having plant material though very small it's in there. 

Pop'd 4 of 6 sour kush beans and was surprised to see the tap root in less than 12 hours. They went into dirt this morning and at this rate should be out of soil tomar or the following day. 

Hic have you tried germing in strait water? I place my seeds in bottled water and let them soak usually it only takes over nite for them to pop. They float until the crack then they sink once they sink you place them directly in dirt. This way you can also remove bad seeds before you waste time on them. I've so heard from a few breeders that say the wet paper germ isn't good because the tap root is stressed by the light and dry air instead of being in soil asa it pops. I don't know if it's true and I know tons of ppl use this technique everyday just a tid bit to think about. 

Hic what is your goal to reach with the hybrid your creating? If you don't mind. What are you trying to create or get out of the parents? Like what do you want to bring to Michigan basicly?

I want to bring Michigan it's own version of the famed kushes which I found out OG is really NOT a kush at all. It's actuly a heavy sativa kush is 100% indica so it's strange they put kush on the end of it. But yea I'm going to find a male out of the deadhead og which is as close to the 91' chemdawg as I'll get to for a bit. But I plan to find a good fem and male out of the F2 gene pool and backcross both of them with the mom and dad. Then find another female from the dads new F1 and male from the moms new F1 then cross these. Once agian start the process of selection into the F2 and then backcross with the mom/dad whichever has the traits I want until stablized and hopefully this crazy process will give me something nobody has thought of or seen yet. 

My goal is going to be a good yielding OG cross with intense flavor and good anti anxiety high(coming from sour kush). Something with dense golfball nuggets. Something coated in resin. I want a unique flavor and smell something that will be unique to Michigan. High quality medical strain that even a newer smoker can enjoy without being put to sleep, and a vet smoker will still be wowed. 

I also plan to do this 100% VEGANICLY 1 step up from organic from all the research I've done stemming from Kyle kushmans article in hightimes, I've found this method to produce the most punjent best tasting clean smoke on earth. Really if you look into it it makes sense, there's no flushing because there's no chelated salts, there's no ph balancing because the soil does it on it's own. After Xmas I plan to do my first run of veganic plants with the sour kush and that will be my comeback thread lol!


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 17, 2010)

i think the most important thing is not cut a leaf just because its lighter or different well nevermind this can go on


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

delstele, thanks for the read man! thats good true stuff, I enjoyed reading it.

rzza you and I will get together and have a hash making session one day. what method did you use to make your hash? looks real good rzza. not to mention the pic of the bud,nice!


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

KB I have no idea yet what I will have for michigan in the future... I have never done the water thing for germination "never had too". 

As to what I want to bring to michigan is good pot, made in michigan


----------



## rzza (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks hic, i used an 8 bag setup. it was fun and i cant wait to do it again!


----------



## delstele (Dec 18, 2010)

Dayum rzza that hash looks killa bro, Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## rzza (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks del, i hope to share with you all.


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

rzza what strain was used in that hash batch? what is the taste?


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

KB as to answer the question "what to bring to michigan" I quess I did not understand the question earlier. I did not understand what you were asking me until about 2PM

I would be in my little hole right now you know, just smoking my outdoor dope, selling bags to the few, I probly would not even be on this RIU forum.. had I not seen how horrible the marijuana community had become.. 

I want to bring to michigan " the ability for all whom want to grow - GROW" I have recently fallen under the protection of michigan state law, as to now I am a legal caregiver. Believe it or not I am going to change the world around me with the law.

I am in the process for building plans for " my playground" this establishment will be unlike all others, I will not go into detail as to much but I will say a room will be built for all MM patients to come for free and learn how to grow, I will help all who want to help themselves, and so much more- thus freaking out all those MF's that try to sell dope for $300 an ounce.

I want to grow my own strains, I will keep some pure. Like that jillybean "unique buzz". I want to wow the crowd more then I have already.. " I am a legend around here you know" just no one knows my name.lol For michigan growers have had to live in the caves until now.. am I not correct.

KB at some point in time we will meet..


----------



## rzza (Dec 18, 2010)

well i just tried smokin it for the first time hic, and it tastes outta this world but i couldnt handle it, the cough and it tickled/burned my nose n shit lol. it put me on the moon too


----------



## rzza (Dec 18, 2010)

oh and mostly sharksbreath which i pictured with the hash yesterday.


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

You all know at some point ONE of you are going to have to open a compassion club/dispencery...for all of this to work


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> well i just tried smokin it for the first time hic, and it tastes outta this world but i couldnt handle it, the cough and it tickled/burned my nose n shit lol. it put me on the moon too


f-ing great rzza! the only time I cosiderd having someone call 911 for me was the day I took the biggest hit of hash ever..damn it can kill you rzza..be carefull bro


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2010)

KB I will give michigan the best clones they have ever seen for free. or all the seeds michigan can handle.


----------



## rzza (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL nice. yeah i wasnt expecting it to be so wicked.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 19, 2010)

hic said:


> I am in the proccess of collecting right now, why you got BB going on RachShow?


No I do not, Although I am very found of BB. Rzza is my caregiver and we've been searching for a BB cutting or clone.


----------



## hic (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 5 blueberry skunks going on right now. If you and rzza really want one bad enough. I will start my bb seeds when they get here.. I hear delstele may have what you guys are looking for though.


----------



## hic (Dec 19, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> No I do not, Although I am very found of BB. Rzza is my caregiver and we've been searching for a BB cutting or clone.


 
well thanks for letting us know who you are.. kinda. If rzza can handle you then maybe your O.K. lol

.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 19, 2010)

I have some BBS clones and a few Irainian G13 starts if someone is interested
Hic
I forgot to ask if you wanted any of the IR13


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering 
Do you think Santa will deliver Beans if you have been realy good this year??


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 19, 2010)

sharin the love


----------



## delstele (Dec 19, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> No I do not, Although I am very found of BB. Rzza is my caregiver and we've been searching for a BB cutting or clone.


PM me and we can chat..


----------



## delstele (Dec 19, 2010)

rzza said:


> LOL nice. yeah i wasnt expecting it to be so wicked.



He he ya mon that hash can be some rockin shit..LOL


----------



## rzza (Dec 19, 2010)

yea del, i thought it wasnt ready, maybe it was burning my nose cuz its not dried fully or something. ill be tryin it again after breakfast


----------



## delstele (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea bro ya godda dry that hash good or it will start to mold from the inside out..


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 20, 2010)

Read through almost the entire thread from the beginning... REALLY AWESOME GROWS PPL!!! There is no way I am anywhere near ready to start growing outdoors myself, but I am starting an indoor grow in Mich right now... really hoping it works out. Cant wait to see what you all are going to be doing this up coming season. sub'd


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

View attachment 1335667View attachment 1335666


CM f-2's. well boys the cm's are about 25 days old "not incuding germination" The plant on the stove is the black sheep of the bunch, out of all the plants the one catipillar in the house chose this one.. I had my eye on it before the catipilliar even came through..so we have one of intrest all ready!


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

View attachment 1335681View attachment 1335676


for all those who thought the hic was going to put his future in the hands of 8 cm seedlings, don't know hic...second wave.
3rd wave will begin in 2 to 3 weeks

5bbs GreenDave gave me and more CM f-2. there is also 1 GHS WW and CM cross that was not pictured.


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> I have some BBS clones and a few Irainian G13 starts if someone is interested
> Hic
> I forgot to ask if you wanted any of the IR13


 
na GD I would love to but I need to start working on what I have in front of me first... thanks GD. but I can't

.


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

ya rzza, the hash is better dry. Don't dry it too quick, nice and slow just like drying out your smoke. I think you get a better punch when it is dry anyways. it's not good wet, but can still send you to the moon.lol


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 20, 2010)

hic said:


> ya rzza, the hash is better dry. Don't dry it too quick, nice and slow just like drying out your smoke. I think you get a better punch when it is dry anyways. it's not good wet, but can still send you to the moon.lol


Definately at the moon from it right now, and it's been drying about two days now.


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

yea it don't take long, at 2 days my hash was ready for smoke. I just meant it burns so much better if you don't go sticking it in oven or something along them lines for drying it. nice slow,even dry method is my prefered. but then again sometimes "anything" works.


----------



## rzza (Dec 20, 2010)

holy fuck, vape + hash = shhhmiagled

i read a thread from some guy on a different site, he said he filled his chamber with bubble hash and hes been vapeing it for a month now. i loaded the chamber and i cant come close to finishing it. lets see how long it stays

350 degrees and its like pure smoke, like a bong hit. every other way ive tried smoking it so far has been shit compared to this.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 20, 2010)

*https://www.rollitup.org/members/delstele-94565.html*Delstele... My friends daughter has a friend with the exact same picture as your avitar on his Facebook... lol, but he's like 14/15


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

rzza said:


> holy fuck, vape + hash = shhhmiagled
> 
> i read a thread from some guy on a different site, he said he filled his chamber with bubble hash and hes been vapeing it for a month now. i loaded the chamber and i cant come close to finishing it. lets see how long it stays
> 
> 350 degrees and its like pure smoke, like a bong hit. every other way ive tried smoking it so far has been shit compared to this.


 

noted. I will have to try it sometime soon. thanks for letting us know

.


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> Delstele... My friends daughter has a friend with the exact same picture as your avitar on his Facebook... lol, but he's like 14/15


 
Not a very good way to make friends. earn your place or shut your face.

.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't believe you have ANY right to be telling anyone to shut their face... maybe you should heed your own advice.
BTW... its a picture of a f-ing sunset... not a face or something. Pretty sure anyone can find it on google.
and... I just did... Google michigan sunset, page 39. Only said something because i have seen the picture before.


----------



## hic (Dec 20, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> I don't believe you have ANY right to be telling anyone to shut their face... maybe you should heed your own advice.
> BTW... its a picture of a f-ing sunset... not a face or something. Pretty sure anyone can find it on google.
> and... I just did... Google michigan sunset, page 39. Only said something because i have seen the picture before.


 
nice to know. if I were to care.

I simply won't let you dog someone that is doing me a fav, not to mention the fact delstele did not have a hack coming.. thats like saying, I like your face captbooyah my sisters friend has one just like you and he is 12. now cmon I am not dumb.

and P.S. I have every right telling you to shut your mouth. whoever told you I didn't is a liar. I did not tell ANYONE to shut their face, just you. This is indeed the last chance for peace between you and so you can make the ending. I won't be the bigger man that's for sure, you can do it.

truth be known I would rather have ya as a friend.

.

.


----------



## rzza (Dec 20, 2010)

hic said:


> I like your face captbooyah my sisters friend has one just like you and *s*he is 12.


tuff crowd ...


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it that hard to understand that there was no dogging going on... for all we know destele could be that kids parent... (hence the picture coincidence)... I'd rather have you as a friend on here as well, but I found it rather disrespectful of you to tell me to shut my face, when the comment was in no way offensive or directed to you. I'm sorry if you view it differently, but it was not my intent. Again... Delstele... it is a beautiful picture non the less


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 20, 2010)

Delstele, clear your inbox.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 20, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> Is it that hard to understand that there was no dogging going on... for all we know destele could be that kids parent... (hence the picture coincidence)... I'd rather have you as a friend on here as well, but I found it rather disrespectful of you to tell me to shut my face, when the comment was in no way offensive or directed to you. I'm sorry if you view it differently, but it was not my intent. Again... Delstele... it is a beautiful picture non the less


Suck it up if your gonna try to hang with the big boys. Nobody likes a winer.

**EDIT** That is a really cool sunset though Delstele. 

AHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## rzza (Dec 20, 2010)

hic said:


> noted. I will have to try it sometime soon. thanks for letting us know
> 
> .


ftr, im on the same .3 i loaded a few hours ago. now up to 420 degrees and its still goin like a champ.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 20, 2010)

rzza said:


> ftr, im on the same .3 i loaded a few hours ago. now up to 420 degrees and its still goin like a champ.


You still up?


----------



## rzza (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah somewhat. i gotta go to bed righ tnow or i wont get up in the morniing though. but tomorrow if you wanna try this out then come over at 8:30 cuz im takin my car in at 9.


----------



## delstele (Dec 21, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> *https://www.rollitup.org/members/delstele-94565.html*Delstele... My friends daughter has a friend with the exact same picture as your avitar on his Facebook... lol, but he's like 14/15


And your point would be-Comparing me to a kid? Its just a pic that is on any PC with microsoft XP.


----------



## delstele (Dec 21, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> Delstele, clear your inbox.



Done... Sorry I did not think it was full.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 21, 2010)

Hahahaha. Ha- 

Love this thread, if your not a pure guerilla Nazi than deff shut ur face. Jk

Anyone in here grown any alphakronik gear? They seem to have some good genetics alot of chemdawg in their hybrids. 

Now that I'm back on track with my grows and made the money I lost over the summer I'm back to collecting seeds. 

Anyone know where ograskal has moved his gear? I know he left thcfarm cuz he didn't like his gear being sold for hundreds of dollars more than he was getting or wanted it to be sold for. He's got some of the best og crosses.


----------



## hic (Dec 21, 2010)

Good to hear you are ready to get up an running again KB. I have no info on the OG's you seek but as to the area of alphakronik gear gear I also recieved some freebies and more alphakronik gear freebies on the way, well what I am trying to say is you can have most of mine. I will have no time for most of the strains they sent me and I sure can't see me wasting em. let me know KB I'll just mail em to ya and if you findsomething grand, you can give me a cut or not, It really does not matter. I am more worried about wasting a good seed then I am a cut.

I just thought I could get em too ya before you sprout the ones you got now. then you would have more come flower time! 

.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds good bro I'll pm you an addy. I appreciate it I'm going in the Chemdawg/og/cheese/ sour d direction with my breeding I want to get Michigan a signature og which stems from chemdawg. So I figure if I collect as many types of chemdawg and og hybrids I can I'll have a good chance at creating and having some unusual traits on hand. The next strains I'll be ordering are tahoe/Larry og kush. I plan to find a good male from one of these and use reserva privadas sour kush which I just popped and OG#18 to find a good female to start with. 

Michigan is at a point where we need to step up we are flooded with farm grade "chronic" grown by every other person who thinks it's the best shit on the face of the earth. I can't get rid if an oz of better quality bud than the dispencerys have for more than 250. Fuck og kush in Cali is still 75 an 8r in the dispencerys. So I'm heading in that direction I hate to use meds for cash I'd rather breed and create a seed company for cash but I gotta do something I HATE my day job.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 21, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> Michigan is at a point where we need to step up we are flooded with farm grade "chronic" grown by every other person who thinks it's the best shit on the face of the earth. I can't get rid if an oz of better quality bud than the dispencerys have for more than 250. Fuck og kush in Cali is still 75 an 8r in the dispencerys. So I'm heading in that direction I hate to use meds for cash I'd rather breed and create a seed company for cash but I gotta do something I HATE my day job.


I totally feel ya man. I got two reconstructive surgieries to fix my flat feet so I could work full time with no pain in my feet, and what do I get, more PAIN! I can't even work full time anymore and I don't even qualify for ssi because i'm to young. I'm caught right in the middle and all that I got going for me is my mmj card, which I plan on taking patients when I turn 21 in august of next year. In the mean time I have just been sittin back relaxing trying to make a few bucks every way I can using the streets every now and than to survive. But the best part about it all is I have found Rzza by some chance and he is a master grower, props to him man, and to be under him watching him grow is the coolest. It definetely beats sitting in some school paying for some knowledge that I can get from watching Rzza at work. 

Basically, Michigan is just now getting started with the whole MMJ thing, and i'm just comin up in the world lol. I totally want to take over michigan with pot just like the auto industry once did. Marijuana, everything about it is a passion to me. Just looking at it takes my breathe away lol, its just too perfect. Or maybe I'm just really stoned and am ramblin.


----------



## hic (Dec 22, 2010)

KB when were you going to sprout your alphakronik gear? I got your addy.


----------



## delstele (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I can say I know where Mr Raskel will be distributing his gear there will be a drop very soon and I mean soon.


----------



## hic (Dec 22, 2010)

delstele said:


> Well I can say I know where Mr Raskel will be distributing his gear there will be a drop very soon and I mean soon.


who is this MR Raskel delstele?


----------



## delstele (Dec 22, 2010)

He's a breeder hic OG Rascal, OG kush ect.. I guess his gear is the fire I personally have never ran or smoked any..


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 22, 2010)

delstele said:


> He's a breeder hic OG Rascal, OG kush ect.. I guess his gear is the fire I personally have never ran or smoked any..


Is it pricey though for seeds?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 22, 2010)

Raskal sells his gear at a good price but the auctions and greedy vendors charge a pretty penny. That's why he left thcbay he didn't like his gear sold for 3-500$ for 5 beans. He's a good guy and his og crosses are some of the best. Raskals og kush is one of the best og's in seed form you can get. His other hybrids are right there too. 

Hic those beans will be pop'd as soon as they arrive and I just bought the ol lady a new HD camera for Xmas and she got a new MacBook pro (thank god!) cNt survive w/o a comp, so I'll be throwing some new journals up hopefully all veganic too. But well see if I got the cash after rent and Xmas for a whole new nute line bout 300$. 

Del- where and when buddy! 

Rach- your lucky you get to learn from some of the pros I wish I had someone to help me out when I was learning. Lol I've been the teacher for my years everyone I know that grows comes to me I'm like the local plant doctor. 

Got a q for everyone anyone here turn the lights on for a day full 24 hours around the end of the fifth week of flowering. I was reading an older scrog write up and it says it 
makes the plant go into overdrive and create calyx towers. But I've never heard of anyone doing this


----------



## delstele (Dec 23, 2010)

www.thecannaccollective.com\uk


----------



## hic (Dec 23, 2010)

KB I would not try the 24-hour light thing. If I were to give my opinion to you on that, it would be the guy got his plant a liitle too hot in flower. therefore the plant showed minimul sighns of heat stress. but then again KB I was not there. you do infact open the door for "stress" when you go outside the box...which is cool.

KB the first cross I will be working on is a supreme potent indica "my indica stallion" the bloodline in that will consists of BW,CM,and Alaska. I have an alaskan mother just waiting for a suitor and I thinkI have finally found one that she will be happy with!.

KB I will mail you when I get my next batch. should be here right after christmas


----------



## delstele (Dec 23, 2010)

Big drop at The Canna Collective today.. Kama OG White is just a few of the gear they are slingin just thought I would mention it for anyone hunting for some good gear...


----------



## delstele (Dec 24, 2010)

delstele said:


> Big drop at The Canna Collective today.. Kama OG White is just a few of the gear they are slingin just thought I would mention it for anyone hunting for some good gear...



All the Karma White OG is gone shit went fast peeps where camping out to get his gear. They still have some bangin gear though. I hoping to get my last order this coming week fingers crossed.. Merry Christmas Michigan peeps have a blessed new year!


----------



## hic (Dec 24, 2010)

dam I am so happy it is christmas saturday! my in-laws are crazier then me I think, I want them to go now.

merry christmas to all that are stuck with their in-laws...hic feels ya all ho ho ho


----------



## delstele (Dec 24, 2010)

I hear that hic, my Mother in law gives new meaning to the term Crazy Bitch..LOL


----------



## hic (Dec 24, 2010)

In the words of Al Bundy of "married with children" word in which I live by daily..... Due to the fact I have not sat down with a shotgun and blown my brains out already...thats what makes me a winner!


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone


----------



## rzza (Dec 24, 2010)

you too dave

hash.sharksbreath.baileys on ice.santa on the roof.

life is good right now


----------



## delstele (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas....


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 25, 2010)

Jillybean in the stocking and a new glass pipe ,Im right there with ya Rzza


----------



## delstele (Dec 26, 2010)

On Nice GD.. I got to get some of that strain..


----------



## hic (Dec 26, 2010)

well I hope you all " all of you that are good people,that is" had a good holiday. this christmas was a bit more unusual then the others but hey- we live and we learn.

plants are doing great. about ready to germ the last fling for the winter grow. I have no idea what I am going to run,yet. I already know the summer is taken care of with the 15 CM seeds that are currently growing, and a great big stinky alaska mom thats just sitting around somewhere.

So I am set as for now. I am looking through the CM's for future mothers. If there is one pheno type that I think I could hold closer to my heart then that Blue Cm would be the strait up Afgani parent pheno that was used in the original cross.. I am sure I could do some really fun stuff if I were to find a Mr Nice afgani.. we will see

So today I am just basically going over the options... whatever strain I decide to do I'll have to make F-2's and take cuttings or even do a little cross if I start some fem seeds ya know. I guess I just really need to know whom I want to work with next, while working with CM and that BW for awhile. Perhaps I will run BB, and Bubba Kush?. 

I also have a very personal date with ST at some time. I was not very happy with the plant that I ended up with at the end of summer, and am wondering if that IS ST. so I got over 1000 ST F-2's to search threw.. Yea while I am on that topic as to ST, I feel the hidden taste in the ST is grape-idk but that is what my ST plant had/has for taste..it's in there although very faint, I wonder if BB or TGA Vortex or I will buid one for it, that can help realese the beast within the ST...again idk but we will find out in good time won't we michigan.

every day that goes by with my new indoor grow, I wonder why I really stopped growing indoors in the first place?. I thought the reason was simply because I "could" grow enough outdoor and did not need to grow more "except 2009" when I took off for the summer. But that is not the case at all.. 

I need one of you to open a dispencery, a very fair one. and I need it open in 2012. I am not a people person or I would do it myself.


----------



## hic (Dec 26, 2010)

KB this is what I am doing and what I want to get going. 2 for power, 2 for high, 2 for outdoor growers, 1 for the ladies

1 power - BW + AK = ? + Blue CM = potent1
2 power - SSH + AO = ?1 "ay be good" ......BW + BB = ?2- " ?1+ ?2"= potent2 if needed

1 high - vortex+BB = 1? + ? it will run along them genetics
2 high - ?

1outdoor- CM+TW = "currently have" ... if there is one strain that can outdo CM in terms of a potent yeilder it would be a CM with all the branches of the trainwreck mother.."genetics can make this a beast" and potent I am going to run a few of these next week for an idea as to what I got. I will add a srain in the mix if need be but idk..has potential to hold its own already.
2outdoor- UP IN THE AIR

1 for the women- up in the air with this as well, although that jam smelling CM and the nice easy smoke of the ST are canidates for the forefathers.. as you know I already have about 600 Jammy CM+ST seeds already!

thats what is cooking KB, that is in no way pemanant but at least you now know how I think a little more.

and we got all the crosses in between!

.

.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow Hic 
Your going to have your hands full


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 26, 2010)

This is my first grow with more than one plant.
10 Blue Mystic Feminized + autoflower-Nirvana
5 Big Buddha Blue Cheese Feminized- Herbies Headshop 
3 seeds I found in my junk drawer.


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

prostheticninja I wish you the best of luck with your grow, if you are a decent human being that is. and Hello

GreenDave I hope I can get my hands full..it has never been done before and I wonder what it feels like.lol I have ALL the strains I NEED besides SSH and BW, delstele is helping me out with one and the other I am waiting for Attitude Jan promo of course to order MR NICE SSH. I was also thinking about picking up a 5'er of tga deep purple idk. 

I do know I will rely one you sometime, for a jillybean cut. k Green Dave!

If any of you boys that have been on this thread for awhile want any F-2 Sweet Tooth seeds for the 2011 summer let me know, they are free of course.


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

Well needless to say I spent a good fair amount of time reviewing michigans so called compassion clubs on the net..needless to say I feel like crying like a little bitch. WTF happened, how do you medical marijuana patients feel about that?

If I had some pals- we could make this right.. we could be called the 'regulators'.lol

.


----------



## delstele (Dec 27, 2010)

dayum hic you gonna be a busy man bro I like your moxie bro it takes balls to grow out all the strains you growing and looking for potential mothers\ fathers for a breeding program. I hope you find a good Michigan specific strain to the region hell ya mon that would be way coo bro. I have a plan for next year that includes some BW, Medicine Man, Super Lemon Haze, Blue Berry and some Kandy Kush fem freebie from an order I placed with Attitude last year. I hope it has time to finish in Michigan and the weather holds a good growing year in its future...


----------



## rzza (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> Well needless to say I spent a good fair amount of time reviewing michigans so called compassion clubs on the net..needless to say I feel like crying like a little bitch. WTF happened, how do you medical marijuana patients feel about that?
> 
> If I had some pals- we could make this right.. we could be called the 'regulators'.lol
> 
> .


its not needless to say.... cuz i need you to say lol

whatcha talkin bout?


----------



## delstele (Dec 27, 2010)

rzza said:


> its not needless to say.... cuz i need you to say lol
> 
> whatcha talkin bout?


I think hes talkin bout the prices they charge for meds. I do know to grow the killa it is expensive to do it inside and do it up proper..


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool upcoming line-up delstele. You gonna try to run all them this summer? 

Well got bubba kush and Blueberry in my hands now, so that is that. Heads up KB.

rzza I want to supply a CC or dispensary with all I can. I myself do not have the abilities alone to give this CC or dispensary enough power. I simply cannot provide enough dope to a dispensary by myself and keep it running. I am also not willing to give my pot to a disensary and letting them charge $20 a gram for it.

What would happen if I walked into a dispensary and told the guy running the show.. "here is this dope, you cannot sell this dope for more then $10 a gram"? What if I told the guy "here are seeds,that I expect you to give away for free"? What if I told the guy "here are some clones you may not sell the clones for more then $10 a piece"? What if I told the guy "here are some clones you must give to those who cannot afford the othe ones"?. Then we have the whole hash issue that I would simply give to the man if I liked him, and tell him " here is some hash" do with it as you like... he would laugh at me and tell me I was crazy.

This is my only real issue that I can see coming.. I have nowhere to give my smoke, because I do not believe a place that I would agree with giving my smoke away too exist yet.. I know I know there's programs there's programs. But if I give my dope to these so called programs my objectives will and cannot be complete.. If I break my stuff down in pieces it will hold no power and the market price will only go up.. I must have one place, and this place must have more like me to be able sustain itself and ourselves.

I know the market may eventually go down, but I am ready to start now with the whole dismantle of it. I know that the medical marijuana community is very much new here in MI. And as far as I am concerned "it's off to a pretty shitty start" It is no more then a gathering of crows.. feeding off the weak. I am not saying everyone is bad, I am simply trying to say the good are scattered therefore hold no authority.. I want a CC or dispensary built for me and the others.

If the ones that can come together that love the plant more then the flower, then it will be changed before it ever began

.


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2010)

If i can get the prosecuting attorney in my town off my dick my plans are to get our new greenhouse up & running,so far its built but still empty while the powers to be interperate the law & quibble over minutia.

We are also working hard at getting a dispensary off the ground,possibly as early as march if all goes well.


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

panhead said:


> If i can get the prosecuting attorney in my town off my dick my plans are to get our new greenhouse up & running,so far its built but still empty while the powers to be interperate the law & quibble over minutia.
> 
> We are also working hard at getting a dispensary off the ground,possibly as early as march if all goes well.


and will this dispensary be like the others?

.


----------



## klonerone (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> dam I am so happy it is christmas saturday! my in-laws are crazier then me I think, I want them to go now.
> 
> merry christmas to all that are stuck with their in-laws...hic feels ya all ho ho ho


Ya these people are nuts.....but they're daughter is OK! jaJAjaja merry ho ho


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> and will this dispensary be like the others?
> 
> .


In what respect ?

Where we sell quality nuggs to those in need .


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> I know the market may eventually go down, but I am ready to start now with the whole dismantle of it. I know that the medical marijuana community is very much new here in MI. And as far as I am concerned "it's off to a pretty shitty start" It is no more then a gathering of crows.. feeding off the weak.
> .


After reading your posts i now understand your question to me so im editing my post.

How can you say we are feeding off the week ?

Have you researched how much capital it takes at start up to open a dispensary,to do it right & to stay legal at all times your looking at $50K easy, & thats just start up costs,monthly expenses are another matter,there is alot more to it than what most people see when they see an 8th selling for $60 plus dollars at the dispensary.

Just last week we had a patient ask why a dispensary cross town wanted $60 a gram on some hash & they thought they were being ripped off,that is until we explained just how much bud goes into making a single gram of hash,after explaining the costs & time involved they felt better about their purchase.

The ones who are making the real profit are those at the top of the food chain & it's not the operators of the dispensarys,its landlords & insurance agents.


----------



## delstele (Dec 27, 2010)

Ya mon that's the plan hic I like growing outside it must be the thrill of seeing if I can go all the way to harvest ..


----------



## delstele (Dec 27, 2010)

panhead said:


> .
> 
> The ones who are making the real profit are those at the top of the food chain & it's not the operators of the dispensarys,its landlords & insurance agents.



And here in is the rub bro thanks for being up front and honest... Till we (Michigan) get these people off the backs of the people in any business will Michigan again prosper..I wish you luck my friend..


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> If the ones that can come together that love the plant more then the flower, then it will be changed before it ever began
> 
> .


Hic, I agree completely... (didn't want to show your whole quote,) there are so many people now who are just scared, even if they have their MJ cards because MI isn't cooperating... Fuck Mike Buchard for his 'dispensary busts'... There are sick people in need, and we need to all be advocates for them and ourselves! And let's face it, we all think the prices are outrageous! 

Big props to all you guys for doing this shit year in and year out!


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree panhand that the choices the owner/operator makes in the begining phases of their dispensary plans. the people will have to pay for.

I can say many of the dispensaries are feeding off the weak is because they are. I tell you I bet the people do not want to walk into many of these establishments simply because they know that when they go in thier wallets are going to get rapped. yea thats how the world was meant to spin

I also must be in another world compared to many of you pot gods. I do not have the ability dumb enough to let it cost me a $100 to produce a plant.. I have proved over and over and over I can grow a half pound for $5 damn dollars. I can grow a half pound indoors for no more than $100 I guess all of you are growing pot wrong? 20 dollars a gram.lol

so if financially responsible choices are made in the begining. The dispensary I supply will not run into as many little hidden fee's for the patients.. thanks pan hand for the reminder.

Hell if thats the case..we will take phone orders only. Therefore cutting out many expensise for our customers


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

nice to see ya again Captbooya. I come in peace


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> Hell if thats the case..we will take phone orders only. Therefore cutting out many expensise for our customers


I wish the best of luck to ya,fyi a phone order only delievery service has allready been established in Michigan.

Im not sure how serious you are about opening a business but no mater weather you run a store front or a delievery service you'll need liability insurance,here is the info for the insurance company ive contracted with,they are the cheapest of the 3 companies i found that even offer liability insurance for those in the Med Mj business.

Meadowbrook Insurance Agency.

5311 Hampton Place

Saginaw Mich 48603.

Insurance agent/ Ronald K Scott.

The cheapest policy available has a minimum premium of $2,750 with a minimum deductable of $2,500


----------



## hic (Dec 27, 2010)

Bottom line pan hand if I were to buy dope from a dispensary it would cost me $1200 a month to smoke at 2 grams a day. this is unacceptable to me and the public.

As for the liability insurance, the money around here grows on trees. and future insurance companies in this particular area will begin to have more competion as well, sooner then later

I wish the best of luck to you too panhead.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 27, 2010)

hic said:


> I agree panhand that the choices the owner/operator makes in the begining phases of their dispensary plans. the people will have to pay for.
> 
> I can say many of the dispensaries are feeding off the weak is because they are. I tell you I bet the people do not want to walk into many of these establishments simply because they know that when they go in thier wallets are going to get rapped. yea thats how the world was meant to spin
> 
> ...


Hic i'd totally be game being a delivery boy for you selling your quality medicene at quality prices for patients in need of resonable meds. Do you really need insurance to start up a business like that? 

I remember watching something on tv and they said in cali all you need to get started to do a delivery service at its simpliest was a cell phone, a vehicle, and some medicene. if it's that easy, than i'd totally be interested in trying that out. Selling Quality meds at quality prices, you'd take all the business. Especailly when other companies that are selling good trimmed meds are going for 55+ an 8th


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 28, 2010)

hic, good luck also with your grow and I would like to think I'm a halfway decent person.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 28, 2010)

We are all halfway decent people ,Its the other half of us that makes the differance


----------



## hic (Dec 28, 2010)

prostheticninja said:


> hic, good luck also with your grow and I would like to think I'm a halfway decent person.


 
Oh I am sure you are prostheticninja, I was merly trying to tell you hello in my own special way. 

I must remember that I did not grow up with any of you. therefore I have to watch how I address you ALL. you guys may not know when I am playing...NOTED

GD I am sorry about all the junk that is starting to gather in this thread. I will redirect my mouth to outdoor growing and my plans for outdoor grows. I see there is already a thread for MMJ. sorry GD


----------



## hic (Dec 28, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> We are all halfway decent people ,Its the other half of us that makes the differance


 
so true GD.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 28, 2010)

GD I am sorry about all the junk that is starting to gather in this thread. I will redirect my mouth to outdoor growing and my plans for outdoor grows. I see there is already a thread for MMJ. sorry GD 
No problem I enjoy the read


----------



## delstele (Dec 29, 2010)

Sappin Mi peeps,

Got a chance to hook up with hic today great guy and a killa grower bro knows his stuff. Anyhoo just checkin in..


----------



## hic (Dec 29, 2010)

delstele is a man of his word. a very unique find indeed..that is hard enough to find in the real world, let alone the internet.

Green Dave and delstele... it sure was cool meeting you boys this year!. I'll see ya both again in 2011.

KB aint heard from ya? watch for aunt janie she will be around 29 30

.

.


----------



## Pimpernickel (Dec 29, 2010)

hic said:


> I can grow a half pound indoors for no more than $100 I guess all of you are growing pot wrong?


Free electricity?


----------



## hic (Dec 29, 2010)

Pimpernickel said:


> Free electricity?


2 600 watters, 2 months = around $80. I get most my own dirt. that leaves me $20 for whatever. tried and true or I would not waste my time.

Can I save you anymore money? you are welcome to come to my place and gather some dirt if you would like... yea my methods of saving money make me work. instead of sit on my ass buying things to grow with.

.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 29, 2010)

hic said:


> 2 600 watters, 2 months = around $80. I get most my own dirt. that leaves me $20 for whatever. tried and true or I would not waste my time.
> 
> Can I save you anymore money? you are welcome to come to my place and gather some dirt if you would like... yea my methods of saving money make me work. instead of sit on my ass buying things to grow with.
> 
> .


What kind of dirt do you grow with? just some from the backyard? Or do you have a pile of dirt that you have in like a compost pile or something?


----------



## hic (Dec 30, 2010)

pimpernickel I can't believe that the only thing that cost any money in the whole ordeal you would not consider as the most expensive tool "electricity".. 

rachshow I have a few types of dirt on "the farm". I mix and match until the growing medium is well draining and fertile. 

I have a pond I simply put a net into and gather fish. I have an uncle that has chickens. I also collect wood ash and worms. this is all the ferts I really NEED.

I do buy some dirt. I however use it sparingly, it's only purpose is to give my medium the ability to become "airy". 

really all it is, is knowing the truth.. alot of them do not know how to grow, thus making it impossible to find a respectible price for a bag of dope.

"Free Electricity?" - give me a break.. na I just live outside the box dude.

.



.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 30, 2010)

hic said:


> na I just live outside the box dude.


 And that is why you rock Hic...


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 30, 2010)

Hic
We need to get the boys together this spring for a grow reveiw and smoke some together
seems like you have become the HUB of activitys but the cabin is open for a fishing and grow reveiw this spring for the few that were contacted this fall


----------



## r1tony (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys.. just dropped in to say my first grow is off and flowering. Mighty cold here but I got it warm in the flower room. Good luck everyone and peace.


----------



## hic (Dec 30, 2010)

Why of course Green Dave. And what perfect timing that would be. 

I want all of you boys and girls to reconsider getting legal somehow. If you get legal we can "work together"..

Hey r1tony good luck. let me know if you need dirt.

captbooyah do you have a medical card of some sort?


----------



## hic (Dec 30, 2010)

I know the majority of you are worried about being on some sort of list.. well if you been growing dope for awhile chances are you already may be on some sort of list.

You all might as be on the no touch list. that is my opinion for many of you. The cops will not bother you if they cannot hear you. There will come a point " very soon" when I will no longer be able to smoke pot, give clone, seds, etc to anyone that does not possess this card.


Now that is I choice that I had to make when I decided..to play. I still am not happy with that idea but that is what I had to do, to be able to do what I am going to do.. I lost an ability to earn a new one.. I now can spread my wings.lol

.


----------



## outdoejoe (Dec 30, 2010)

hic...... you remind me of mister miyagi or someone like that i wish all tokers were responsible as you. maybe then our herb wouldnt get such a bad rep. your a true rolemodel because you seem to realy b in it to spread mj. dam i juss rambled lol but im on a higher level of thinking lol no pun intended


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 30, 2010)

hic said:


> There will come a point " very soon" when I will no longer be able to smoke pot, give clone, seds, etc to anyone that does not possess this card.
> .


that time has come the moment this law went into effect.


----------



## hic (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey cool seeing ya J.O.C. you gonna run anything outdoors this year?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably not, trying to keep my head down and off the radar, alot of ppl busted lately for being "stupid".


----------



## hic (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah but you are still there while the dumb ones are going down. You must give yourself credit, you are not one of them. I know you can do it and so do you.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 31, 2010)

Wishing all a HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR
Good luck all


----------



## hic (Jan 1, 2011)

KB your PM's are full. Did your gear arrive, yet? Happy New Year to you GreenDave. 

Well it looks like I will take a couple pics wednesday for ya all. My plants are to the point where sex is showing, I will begin flowering the CM F-2's in about a week maybe 2 weeks. So far I have 3 females and 2 males, I am still waiting for 3 of them to show me who they are but I will be able to tell most likely in a couple more days about all their sexes.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 1, 2011)

*Happy 2011
This is what I have rolling over into the New Year






Kannabia Seeds Smile, Feminized at 11 days of 12.12






Jilly Bean TGA SubCool Regular17 days of 12.12






Cheese From Green House Seeds Feminized at 28 days of 12.12






Kannabis Seeds WHite Domina Fmeinized at 6 days of 12.12.*


----------



## hic (Jan 1, 2011)

ahh yes J.O.C. the thing I like about you is "you know what you are talking about"


----------



## fatality (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone in michigan ever put out there plants on 4/20 , this has always been when i put em out, i have never had problems, come to think of it i have always put out seeds at that time, not even an established plant


----------



## delstele (Jan 1, 2011)

JOC thanks for the pics bro...Happy New Year!


----------



## hic (Jan 1, 2011)

fatality said:


> anyone in michigan ever put out there plants on 4/20 , this has always been when i put em out, i have never had problems, come to think of it i have always put out seeds at that time, not even an established plant


 
I have started many years before 420. I have always used some sort of homemade greenhouse to keep hold the heat. I do not know if I have ever started a plant that early in the growing season and just stuck it in the ground. I am quit sure I have but hell that would have been 13 or 14 years ago.

Last year and years before I have or did started some seedlings at the end of March outside. This can be done with a small homemade grennhouse or it can be done if you have the ability to move them in at night... especially if you start em anywhere between end of march - middle of april. I do not think your results will justify putting the seedlings out too early.

The main thing that is the issue here is the temp. At these early dates for us in Michigan the sun is simply "not all it could be". Thus the temps are lower longer at night, the plants get enough hours of light-but thats just because the are young. If you sat a 2 month old plant out in middle of march it will most likely begin flowering la la la getting off point

The temps will make it so you lose many and the few that live will be stunted for all sorts of diffrent issues without a greenhouse. If I had to I would not throw a germinated seed into the ground until mid april.. if I planted it earlier than that I would not have much hope in it at all.. But there would still be hope.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 1, 2011)

fatality said:


> anyone in michigan ever put out there plants on 4/20 , this has always been when i put em out, i have never had problems, come to think of it i have always put out seeds at that time, not even an established plant


There was a post on here some place that said putting them out early and waiting the plants that waited for the right temps were bigger then the early ones due to as hic said stunted 
and as he also pointed out you will loose more 
Be patiant both in the begining and end it all pays off in the end


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey hic got the gear thx bro. Really appreciate it and the moon machines DVD lol. Nice touch. 

So it's the new year got a new MacBook and a digi cam and guess what, my free Internet I've had for over a year is gone now! Neighbors must have switched service. So now I gotta pay my outstanding AT&T bill and I'll be back online lol if it ain't one thing it's another. WTF is wrong with this world lol

Hic ment to ask what's the st in your cross?


----------



## prostheticninja (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I could grow a half pound for 100 bucks.
EDIT: I also wish I didn't live in buttfuck no where,Michigan


----------



## fatality (Jan 1, 2011)

prostheticninja said:


> I wish I could grow a half pound for 100 bucks.
> EDIT: I also wish I didn't live in buttfuck no where,Michigan


u can grow a half pound for free


----------



## hic (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad you got the gear KB. Now I can't exactly remember what I sent you. If I sent you any type of cross look for "mom or dad" right underneath the strain. I think I gave you some beans with the giant jam smelling skunk1 leading pheno- with the most unigue smelling, most vigorious ST male I had. 

I also thin I sent you the CM F-2 seeds that were made by again the giant,jam smelling cm pheno, with the most afgani, CM pheno I had. I was trying to get you an easy pick of "weight" 

Now those ST seeds are also F-2 you know, those were made with the same male as I used in all the other crosses.

I know I did not go into much detail about the males this summer, I don't even think I ever took a picture of the male hole last year?. outta about 15 males I had to work. I am happy with my choices and only used 3 of them. mandala1,CM,ST.

I know for a fact I gotta run something with mandala1 in it, what do you guys think? which one to try first with mandala1 in it for summer? M1/traimwreck, M1/CM. the finished product alone from the mandala this year was basically givin away.. I did not even keep any of the seeds of it,. The potency is not there at all! Although the potency was not there, it was the most efficiant outdoor strain I had ever seen.. the hardiness, the flowering speed, and resistance to bugs set it apart from all the others. 

As a matter of fact I am pretty dam pissed off that I did not keep anyseeds lol... ah it still lives through CM and Trainwreck, much like our children through us. so says the theory

.


----------



## hic (Jan 2, 2011)

prostheticninja said:


> I wish I could grow a half pound for 100 bucks.
> EDIT: I also wish I didn't live in buttfuck no where,Michigan


Get your MMJ card and move to Newaygo County, If you do not like what is happening move here and help me, help you.


----------



## delstele (Jan 2, 2011)

Been busy crackin bean's and tending my ladies. I did some Med Man, Karmas Jack and next week I'm gonna pop some CM. The plan is to have them all sexed and ready for cloning by the end of February. So I can have a good set of stains to work with and get some meds to a friend that is in need of them bad. I just saw him for the first time in years and man I tell ya I did not know it was him! We are the same age and he looks to be 20 years my senior cancer is tearing his ass up. He was alway a big stout man at least 220 pounds strong as an ox now his is weak and frail! Dam I feel for him and his family they are goin through pure hell ATM chemo is just eating him up all though as a side note he said the tumors are shrinking so their is hope.


I hope to have a batch of good meds ready for him by the end of Jan so he will not have to keep buying meds I want to help him for free cuz he did so much for me when we where young. You see this is the cat that taught me how to grow way back in the day. He would travel to Canada to get bean back in the late seventies early eighties and bring back the old school genetics piney gooey affy strain that where common place back then. Now I want to return his kindness with teaching me the ins and outs of cannabis growing. I hope and pray this guy makes it through this ordeal he is one of the few good people you meet through this journey we call life.


----------



## delstele (Jan 2, 2011)

DBL Post..Sorry!


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 2, 2011)

delstele
Sorry to hear about your friend, There is cancer everywhere these days glad to hear your friend has a friend such as you to help them your kindness will be rewarded several times over some how in your journey
Way to keep the kindness going


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Hic
I heard others say that Trainwreck is the whoop. I was also told that it is a clone only strain. Is this true?
I was poking around at a couple seed sites and did not find it. Just cross strains with it. Not interested in fem seeds though.


----------



## hic (Jan 2, 2011)

delstele, dude sorry about your bro. I hope he makes a full recovery. It's nice to hear your willing to help him.

GrowGoddess I got it from GHS. It is availible in fem only. I also see that the seed company GreenDave uses for his iranian g13 also has trainwreck seeds although I cannot remember if they were fem. Trainwreck from GHS was pretty good, very nice taste and a buzz and yeild that make it an all around good strain. It is however just a little too weak in the head to continue running it strait. Total body buzz mind and body. just not enough pressure too the head.

I am so happy monday is almost here 18 Black widow beans are going in the newspaper! thanx delstele


GG it is dr greenthumb fot the other trainwreck
.


----------



## Dorikin (Jan 2, 2011)

all LEDs in Growlab tents

Cannalope Haze https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/397264-leds-growlab-40-dwc.html

and autos: Dr. Greenthumb Iranian, Greenhouse Green-o-matic, Lowrider #1


----------



## Dorikin (Jan 2, 2011)

Grow Goddes, I have been lucky enough to get a few ounces here and there of Trainwreck from a local grower's last harvest. Citrus EXPLOSION. my friends buy up my stash every time! The nugs are dense as Uranium.


----------



## hic (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the post above. I now know where I will start with A.O.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

hic what are you crossing with the BW ? My CM should be showing sex in a week or so Thanks
I may cross the JB with CM if I get a nice male


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

KB how are your sour kush doing looked at the aditude advert looks sweet and I think it would do great outdoors
Have you smoked any of it? Report please


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey has anyone seen Pothead ???


----------



## streets (Jan 3, 2011)

View attachment 1361696View attachment 1361697

this is my year!! lol plus upscaling times 2!


----------



## hic (Jan 3, 2011)

GreenDave I know for a fact you will find several skunky males in those seeds, I cannot wait till you come out with that cross. I already wanna burn one of those down.

AS to the topic of the BW. I am working on my stallion GD. A breeder for many. this is another reason why the F2 cm's grow and alaska cuts get taken in a few. the stallion will consists of all three strains " I think". But the way that skunky cm is I very well could have a finished product in a stallion by BW+CM = ? + hardcore afgani CM male or female " the one the catipilliar liked" this may be all I need.. thus leaving that alaska open for my own skunk. alaska+skunky CM? too early to tell. I know that the BW is for my stallion though GreenDave.

And I have no idea where pothead32 is?

.


----------



## hic (Jan 3, 2011)

And that is one nice garden Streets!


----------



## rzza (Jan 3, 2011)

nice job, is this pic current? gonna get some bigs flowers


----------



## streets (Jan 4, 2011)

yes the pic is current


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice grow streets
What ya got cookin there?


----------



## whit26 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok guys, I have some Reeferman Willie Nelson in veg, hopefully I'll get at least a few females to clone and get out by late May. I have great soil outside but I plan to backfill with fox farm. I have an absolutely sweet hill that my house is on that forms the perimeter of our deck and porch areas. It's already landscaped and has a misting system for irrigation. I plan to put my clones once they've vegged for at least a month in the ground, the question is, since Willie's take 10-12 weeks of flowering, will I have enough time for them to flower before our first cold front? I will put some in buckets on the deck just in case also. Also plan to cross the Willie male with a indica I've been playing with. She gives a heady buzz that works wonders for my chronic headaches and neck pain. So the cross should be interesting.

View attachment 1362463View attachment 1362462
Willie at 4 weeks veg. Indica cross at 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## streets (Jan 4, 2011)

in veg, 10 super white skunk, 12 Big bang, 7 church OG, 8 purple trainwreck.

in flower 4 purple trainwreck, 2 church og, and 2 big bang

2 weeks I'm putting 3 Big bang, and 10 white skunk into flowering.. This is a 100% legal medical grow


----------



## delstele (Jan 4, 2011)

whit26 said:


> Ok guys, I have some Reeferman Willie Nelson in veg, hopefully I'll get at least a few females to clone and get out by late May. I have great soil outside but I plan to backfill with fox farm. I have an absolutely sweet hill that my house is on that forms the perimeter of our deck and porch areas. It's already landscaped and has a misting system for irrigation. I plan to put my clones once they've vegged for at least a month in the ground, the question is, since Willie's take 10-12 weeks of flowering, will I have enough time for them to flower before our first cold front? I will put some in buckets on the deck just in case also. Also plan to cross the Willie male with a indica I've been playing with. She gives a heady buzz that works wonders for my chronic headaches and neck pain. So the cross should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may wanna look for a strain that finishes a bit sooner Michigan weather can be pretty un predictable to say the least, But if you wanna experiment go for it you may have a good year and get her to the finish line.


----------



## whit26 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks D, those were my thoughts, but I followed my gut as far as the rep for it helping the symptoms I have, so figured i'd try it. It works.... then it was all worth it. Nothing seems to touch it yet completely so we'll see.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 5, 2011)

Well guys I think this is my lineup for this season
5 CM from hic
5 Jillybean - TGA
5 Iranian G13 =DR Greenthumb
5 LA Woman-
5 Yummy- Resin seed
5 Blueberry x skunk
5 Jack the ripper-TGA
5 sharks breath
This can change and probably will but its a start
Good luck everyone


----------



## streets (Jan 5, 2011)

nice! ill be doing 22 plants every 5-6 weeks come spring


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 6, 2011)

still looking fer seasonable outdoor strains i have space fer 15 plants out in the woods suggestions, pics anything? thread has def come along since last time. michigan is hard at work


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 6, 2011)

The Iranian G13 was a good grow
Easy to grow, Fast to flower early finish good yeild and good buzz
This strain has a place in my garden for at least a few years or until hic or KB make us a Great Michigan strain


----------



## Noballs (Jan 6, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> The Iranian G13 was a good grow
> Easy to grow, Fast to flower early finish good yeild and good buzz
> This strain has a place in my garden for at least a few years or until hic or KB make us a Great Michigan strain


Where do you get Iranian G13?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea GD I'm looking into Mendocino madness thseeds fastest flowering outdoor strain. Heard alot of Cali growers using it so they can pull early. Beg of sept. Great white shark was good and would have been done early if it wasn't for the raid. This year tho I don't have a spot yet my spots are busted I got caught diggin holes by a farmer and cops raided my right hand. Looks like I'll be hitting deep in state land. I HATE state land too many things can go wrong. And I rather be close to keep a good eye on it. 

Del I think it was u askin bout the sour kush. They are about three weeks now just topped them. The genetics seem solid all four plants are exactly the same in everyway should be with og and sour d for parents. I'm just hoping for good potency and solid yeilds. They didn't say anything about outdoors so I may throw one or two out just to see how they do. 

Still no Internet I'm fucking pissed got a brand new comp ps3 and can't use either along with still paying for netflix. 

Got some new nutes. Bud factor x, overdrive, prolly connosuer AB in a week and maybe bud igniter. I was going to go veganic but I need to be a cash cropper from hell for the next few months to get a house my lease will be up around aug soo I gotta get some cash asap. 

Will be ordering tahoe og kush, and Mendocino madness

Hic you sent me cm- critical mass and st-skunk1? And the f1 hybrid between the 2.


----------



## hic (Jan 6, 2011)

KB sent ya. I made seeds on 2 cm's this year, one of them was that potent, skunk "animal" smell "blue hair". The other was that huge easy half pounder "skunk1 leading pheno" smells and taste like jam. not as potent as the "animal skunk one" but more crystaly "every one loves it".. and I used a very stinky short afgani "pheno" male too bang em both.. 
The CM seeds I sent you were the ones off that "skunk1" pheno.

And yes Sweettooth f2 I sent you,and The "skunk1" CM plant had 2 branches of ST pollen brushed on it.. those are the cross. "skunk1 cm pheno + big beautifull ST male" as for the freebies from attitude I have no idea.

.


----------



## hic (Jan 6, 2011)

View attachment 1367681View attachment 1367689



Some pics for the show. mostly CM f2

GreenDave sounds like your gonna try and get her done by the sounds of your upcoming line up. I know the BBS, and the JillyBean are good, as for the other strains you mention I think I have read over a few, at attitude so I kinda got an idea of what ya got going. I'll look some of em up later.

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 7, 2011)

Noballs said:


> Where do you get Iranian G13?


DR Greenthumb His beans ROCK


----------



## hic (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 1368631View attachment 1368610



I took time today and made a very versitile fake wall. I put a duct tape roll on the ground in one of the pics so you could see the size of it.


----------



## hic (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 1368647


I put the fake wall right to use. growroom is complete, until flowering. 1st wave of clones have been taking for finding mom.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Hic


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 7, 2011)

a song by e-40 talks about smokin dr.greenthumb!!!!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 7, 2011)

Hell ya hic that clears it up. I'll deff be running some outside this year. Tryn to throw advanced nutes "grandmaster bundle" and plan to switch to connosuer AB any one use this? 

Connosuer AB
Tarantula
Piranha
Voodoo juice
Carboload
B-52
Bud factor X
Overdrive
Bud igniter

And then I'll plan to add bud candy, sensizyme, nirvana, and rhino skin. Which completes there "grandmaster grower bundle" blah blah. Suppose to jump yeildsike 36% or something like that which in my case would be like 1/2 lb or so every 2 months, or it could be a giant waste of money lol.


----------



## mamasgrowing (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't start seeds any sooner than the middle of April for a jumpstart on the Michigan weather.You can use a tomato guide for your local area outdoor planting times. The middle of june will be soon enough to get them out of doors. Plant your sets deep! And wrap the stems in foil just at the dirt line.... not more than an inch wide. This keeps the grubs from chewing them off at the ground.
I ​


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 7, 2011)

hey ok i checked dr.greenthumbs site found it but didnt see a way to order?? p.s on a mobile device.. but can you get them at attitude? also didnt see them


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 7, 2011)

is that g13 at attitude because i didnt see it?


----------



## Noballs (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## hic (Jan 7, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> is that g13 at attitude because i didnt see it?


 
dr greenthumb here is the link **http://www.drgreenthumb.com/**


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 7, 2011)

wow 200 bucks!!!! i dont have money fer those genetics. ill just order lower priced seeds....... thank fer the attempt GD and thanks for the link Hic


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

GD I have 3 females of the BBS seeds you gave me. 2 are sativa leading and one is leading indica. So I was wondering if you already got your BBS cuts for the summer. If not I need to know a.s.a.p. if you need or want some of those cuts.

I am not planning on taking any cutting off of it. As you know I will make my own Skunk/BB cross someday. But they will be here for the taking if you so choose GreenDave. They will go into flowering in about 2 weeks


----------



## delstele (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey hic hows the germ rate on the BW? I was gonna wait till my B- day but decided to crack em got 4-4..


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

View attachment 1369682


As a matter of fact GD you have 4 from which to pick from, if ya want.


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

delstele said:


> Hey hic hows the germ rate on the BW? I was gonna wait till my B- day but decided to crack em got 4-4..


 
very good germ rate my friend. I am very pleased with Mr.Nice gear!. If your going to grow and breed the best,it is wise to go to one of the forefathers for seeds or "raw materials" in this case. thats just an opinion of course

LINK- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_material

.


----------



## delstele (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah yes glad to hear that bro I did start some Men Man as well 4-4 as well. I think Mr nice is one of the most honest breeders out there he will tell it like it is and I like that in a human..Stay safe bro,Peace.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 8, 2011)

ok so ill prolly stick with the seeds from nirvana.? and also just decided on an auto flowers has anyone here tried them


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

You got a medical card outdoejoe?.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 8, 2011)

unfortunatly not:[ you see im 17 so can get the card yet the reason i smoke is because when i was 15 i totally ate shit skateboarding and screwed my right hand over the doctor said it was nothing but writing, grasping thing locks up my wrist and its very painful. i complain at everyone of my visits but he still says nothing is wrong


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> unfortunatly not:[


Get one or become a caregiver someday and I will shower you with seeds and clones.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 8, 2011)

i filled you in on why i cant... ill have to wait til next september


----------



## hic (Jan 8, 2011)

yup hurry up and turn 18. Go see one of the pot docs. 

I smoke pot cause I like it. I also like to keep the tuff stuff for when I am "going". This is why I am after the toughest, because when I get "going" it is hard to stop me.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 8, 2011)

lol you lost me with everything about going and tough stuff ???? lmao can a parent get you medi-green because they can in cali but hopefully by the time im 18 it would be completly legal juss gotta keep on praying


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 9, 2011)

Odjoe when you turn 18 you can claim arthritis I.e. Chronic pain, I got my card for the same both of my wrists are toast from skating, motocross, and roofing. So much now that I can't get on the roof anymore and I'm only 25 can't wait till I'm 40 won't be able to use my hands! Lol


Mama- for good yeilding plants I would recommend starting your seed in march indoors and putting a fully established plant outside in may to be sure the last frost is over June will work fine but the longer they are in the sun the better off you'll be come harvest time.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 9, 2011)

so while we r on the subject i took apart a speaker for a stealth incubator i hav two light sockets for cfls whats a recomended wattage. by the way the speaker 1 foot tall then 7 in x 8 1/4 in how long do you think this will hold my seedlings also im puting nine in my box


----------



## hic (Jan 9, 2011)

outdoejoe you can probly keep them in there for a montt month and a half- the longer you keep your hours of "light on" the shorter your plant will be. so keep em on for 21 hours or 22 hours a day ok.

GD those BBS must be fems. all 5 are females.

.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

My outdoor plans are the Docs iranian auto. I plan on getting about 50 then letting them rip outside clip snip and hang in august then I'll be done before the copters are even looking.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 9, 2011)

hic
Didnt think so but oh well got someting good to powder her with ? Im sure you can think of something


----------



## hic (Jan 9, 2011)

outdoejoe you will probly make it till or a little after first transplant.

So GreenDave did you want me to take any bbs cuttings for ya? and no GreenDave I ain't pollinating em, just going to grow em and smoke em. I just bought blueberry seeds and a buddy gave me a BB clone in a little red cup to work with. So I am going to make my own Blueberry creations.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 10, 2011)

hic 
Got plenty of the BBS thanks for the offer just thought that you may dust a branch as this BBS tastes more blueberry then alot of the pure BB it might be a good one to cross with the mandala that you have


----------



## hic (Jan 10, 2011)

hey what else could I do but offer clones to the guy that gave me the beans. 

Every day we get closer.. outdoor 2011.. I have no idea what else I will be running as of yet, the only thing set in stone is it will be a very CRITICAL year. 

.


----------



## delstele (Jan 10, 2011)

hic said:


> hey what else could I do but offer clones to the guy that gave me the beans.
> 
> Every day we get closer.. outdoor 2011.. I have no idea what else I will be running as of yet, the only thing set in stone is it will be a very CRITICAL year.
> 
> .


Yes it is bro and I'm gearing up for a banner year, Lets all rock this bitch!


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 10, 2011)

hic
You still want JB beans or a clone?


----------



## delstele (Jan 10, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> hic
> You still want JB beans or a clone?


Ya hic grab a clone bro so I can get a cut..Peace.


----------



## hic (Jan 10, 2011)

delstele said:


> Ya hic grab a clone bro so I can get a cut..Peace.


 
I do not have a choice in the matter, I will take one.

.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 10, 2011)

cant wait !!!! like 135 days till i am going to put them out. still dont have actual seeds. hopefully i have enuff to last me along time


----------



## ron goldberg (Jan 10, 2011)

In ground around June 1st. Plants will be at least 12" tall. Putting them earlier doesnt work in Michigan. Ground temp is still too cold. Nirvana Bubblelicious outside for me this year. Sativas require too much time.


----------



## hic (Jan 10, 2011)

ron goldberg said:


> In ground around June 1st. Plants will be at least 12" tall. Putting them earlier doesnt work in Michigan. Ground temp is still too cold. Nirvana Bubblelicious outside for me this year. Sativas require too much time.


 
and them damn sativas require a bit too much trimming. I like smoking the pot not giving pot a haircut.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2011)

hic said:


> and them damn sativas require a bit too much trimming. I like smoking the pot not giving pot a haircut.


i feel ya on that, i absolutely hate trimming. chocolope was probably the easiest plant to trim in my experience, and its sativa.


----------



## hic (Jan 11, 2011)

thats good info cmt1984. a easy trimming sativa.


----------



## hic (Jan 11, 2011)

something for breeders to read. LINK* http://www.cannabis-seed-banks.com/cannabis-breeding.html

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice read hic , makes my head spin alot of stuff going on for this early in the morning (havent had my coffee yet LOL)


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 11, 2011)

bbhic 
Have you cracked the Kandy Kush seeds Yet?
That is a real sweet girl but the mites like it


----------



## hic (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope havent cracked em yet, although I do have a couple openings coming up and I might just try em then?. Do you know how they do outside GreenDave?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 11, 2011)

they are kush so should do ok never tried them outdoors but inside they were the sweetest smoke I have done but like yummy better


----------



## hic (Jan 11, 2011)

that sample of yummy you brought was dam yummy.


----------



## delstele (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool glad all you MI peeps are still chiming in, cmt1984 I have a question for ya. who is the breeder and did you grow that Chocolope outside?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

thats DNA's chocolope. it was grown indoors. the link to my grow room is in my sig, post #100 has a couple pictures of her at 20 days of 12/12. i made some chocolope x mandala #1 seeds with her. i got just over 3 oz from her in a 2 gallon pot.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

its some of the most creeper weed ive ever smoked. i can smoke 2 bowls before the high hits me like a ton of bricks to the face. its a nice clear headed, energetic, motivational high...i smoke it in the mornings and at work.

took some shots of the cured chocolope real quick for ya.


----------



## hic (Jan 12, 2011)

Good looking smoke ya got there cmt1984. 

GreenDave I was sitting back wondering if you could tell me which pheno's in these BBS is most flavourfull. and which one do you like best?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 12, 2011)

CMT
Nice lookin buds Bud
Would like to se the cross, see if the finish time comes down ant and the yield goes up
Keep us posted
GD


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks fellas. i have plenty of those choco x man beans if you're interested....i havent tested any of them though...


----------



## Bulldoggin33 (Jan 12, 2011)

8 mile high is nothing compared to some Granny Panties. But still a good smoke, was though pretty let down by it (8 mile high that is)


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hic
I kept the short thick stem one, It had a very berry smell and taste . The other pheno was more on the skunk side but not as thick and kind of spindely both had a good buzz to it


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 12, 2011)

BulldogginWhat the hell is Granny Panties?


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 12, 2011)

has there been a thorough maping of marijuana genes?


----------



## D.REYx420 (Jan 13, 2011)

when does flowering start in michigan im about to do a guerilla grow this year


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Rey
I put my girls out late May early June flowering may very due to strains starting with diffrent amounts of light but should start around begining of August.
What will you be putting out this year?


----------



## D.REYx420 (Jan 13, 2011)

im gonna just put out a shit ton of bag seeds ive accumulated threw this year and im gonna buy just a couple good genetics for certain spots thanks for the help


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm putting the Docs ig13 out this year around may 21st or so. I hope it finishes around sept.


----------



## hic (Jan 13, 2011)

D.REYx420 said:


> when does flowering start in michigan im about to do a guerilla grow this year


 
depends on strain. a couple weeks after the summer solstice usually.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 13, 2011)

Puff
You should finish begining of Sept get ready for some monsters if all goes well mine were about 6 1/2 7 ' tallgreat smoke
Good Luck
GD


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy hell!!! There goes the neighborhood hahahahah
How's the yield??


----------



## flysomething (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never done outdoors, but I'd really like to see what mother nature in Michigan can do. Magus genetics Motivation is the current plan. I do have two questions for you experienced folks.
1) Should I stick with the shorter flowering plants or can i try a nice Haze? 
2) Whats a good amount of indoor veg time before the plant goes outside in the spring? (I was thinking like 5-6 weeks to get a monster plant, I have the time&space.)


----------



## hic (Jan 14, 2011)

flysomething said:


> I've never done outdoors, but I'd really like to see what mother nature in Michigan can do. Magus genetics Motivation is the current plan. I do have two questions for you experienced folks.
> 1) Should I stick with the shorter flowering plants or can i try a nice Haze?
> 2) Whats a good amount of indoor veg time before the plant goes outside in the spring? (I was thinking like 5-6 weeks to get a monster plant, I have the time&space.)


 
1- Yes you should stick with the shorter flowering ones. You can try a crossed haze with something real early of some sort, I am pretty sure no haze dominant strain will finish for you in michigan. I would make your outside grow around your shorter flowering ones- I would also start a couple of haze cross seeds if I was interested in them for observations for the future.

2- 5-6 weeks is good- time it so your plant is about root-bound according to your plant date, you don't wanna mess with loose roots in the woods.- good luck

I used to plant my plants, and let the world veg them for me. I would collect clones around flowering time. if you get nothing more from your haze cross this year - think of this, come fall you will have as many female cloned haze plants for the grow room can hold. There are more uses then one in the sun. "that goes for all of you"

FYI- clones grow shorter to me it seems, this may help you win the haze battle of stretch indoors. 

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

hic
those CM x CM are monsters they are taking over the cabnit look like something out of the horror movies comming out the door and stuff LOL
Hope they yeild as well as they grow
Thanks again


----------



## delstele (Jan 15, 2011)

I hear CM can get a bit unruly growing super fast and hogging the light growing right over the top of other strains, same with super lemon haze..Sounds like a fun strain to grow..


----------



## hic (Jan 15, 2011)

View attachment 1382885View attachment 1382880



yea those cm's are monsters indoors I agree.

I also wanted to post a pic of how I am cloning these first round of clones for the open minded. You see someday people may wanna tell you that the way I do things is not right. But that is not the case open minds are needed. Look at already the price my consumers save with my cloning methods alone. I wonder how much I would have to charge right off the bat if my consumers had to pay for something as incredibley insane as a "cloning machine"

I also wanna take today and share my outdoor line-up as the stars have all lined up. critical mass+trainwreck, critical mass+GHS white widow, critical mass, black widow, and blueberry. This year there are no seedlings, only clones

I also wanna take this moment and challenge anyone in michigan to come to me at harvest time that has a mmj card and tell me outdoor dope is not as good as their tasty little expensive get high for a day until tolerance builds up to their new age purple punk dope. When you leave me you will be a more wise to open your mouths on things you do not understand.- to all the outdoor haters, see ya in newaygo at fall

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

You tell'em hic


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 15, 2011)

HIC right by the way that cross you've been working cant remember wat it is called the one that taste like jam. wat do you plan on calling it


----------



## hic (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey outdoejoe their are pheno-types in Mr.Nice Critical Mass seeds that have jam intense jam and intense jam flavour tendencies. I am not working on that right now and will not be for a little bit. If I do have a jammy pheno in this indoor bunch I will put Black Widow pollen on that as well... If god allows that, It will set a perfect stage for a pollen dance with BB and that cross. idk

A lady that post here, her name is GrowGoddess says that DR.Atomics jamberry "something like that" is also the cats ass. Something else for ya to look at too.

.

.

.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

nice garden broski!


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey hic
Need some JAM with my toast LOL


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 15, 2011)

HIC ill look for it. so would that mean it's not stabilized or all the things you want are there and th flavour is just a bonus sometimes for CM


----------



## delstele (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya mon that challenge is a valid one bro, A lot of peeps think indoor is the shit but fail to realize all the gear they are running inside has all its origins from the great outdoors..Now I'm not saying the breeding did not take place inside I'm sayen cannabis is a sun loving plant and one can not begin to duplicate the suns powers. It has a great effect on resin production that no indoor light can even come close too.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Del
Have you seen the Plasma light its prices but looks amazing


----------



## hic (Jan 15, 2011)

There a couple smart ones on this thread about the suns light. LINK- http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23205

your inbox is full GD


----------



## MGBguerilla (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone on here from Michigan heard of the strain (Skunk 89xBlue sattelite) ive gt sum beans on the way from michigan of this strain.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya I emptied it


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm tryn to get my hands on some purp diesel or blue dream. Anyone have Cali connections that can get some blue dream beans or clones out this way? Blue dream is like in every dispencery and in excess in Cali every big grower has a room full of it. 

I've decided to take a picture everyday from the same spot and then put them in movie format to have like a flowering time lapse. This grow is one of my best so far everything is perfect and I've gone to the extreme to make sure everything is right where it needs to be 24/7. 

Oh and soilless growers the famed sunshine mix #4 is now better! 48$ a cube but well worth it. I've used a few different soils but this stuff is outrageous. It's stocked full of enzymes and fungus already so much that when you open the bag it smells of mushrooms almost like fresh shrooms in soil.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry KB no help here good luck on your quest
Has anyone heard from pothead? MIA


----------



## Cannabis Krew 420 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey there michigan growers greatings from your neighbour to the north, Im growin in southern Ontario and Im looking into some different strains for the outdoor season and since we have similarr climate i figured i'd as some Michigan experts

last summer I grew 8 Chronic X White Rhino organically, and they turned out pretty well for my first attempt at growing the biggest one was 8 ft tall and the shape of a christmas tree 

this season I want to grow alot more plants, my plans are to have a small crop thats close to my house that I care for and will probably be organic, and another larger crop that is more guerrila style using slow release ferts.

Can you guys recommend a strain for either of my crops, preferably ones that finish earlier but still quality bud?


----------



## rzza (Jan 15, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> I'm tryn to get my hands on some purp diesel or blue dream.


i just picked up eight alpha diesels... know anything bout them?


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 15, 2011)

just an intersting thing ive found on you to picks up around ep 5( they are only like 5 mins long each) but its called prohibition by a guy named brwndirtwarrrior on youtube its about a guy who has bill collectors after him and he uses his real outdoor grow as part of the show its like crazy how hard this guy works


----------



## delstele (Jan 16, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Del
> Have you seen the Plasma light its prices but looks amazing



I have heard of it never seen one though, Have you?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is the site Never seen one in person www.chameleongrowsystems.com Pricey lots of bones there but the prices will come down over time
Rzza where did you get the alpha diesel?


----------



## hic (Jan 16, 2011)

I have decided that I will go ahead and start a few fem beans that I have collected as well for the summers grow. but they won't be in the picture till march or april. Not sure which ones I will pop but GHS bubba kush will be one of them for sure.

Sorry KB no info. after I am all done with cracking all the seeds I have and making crosses it is all michigan genetics for as long as I live. Cali is in the past as far as I am concerned. CM+TW CM+WW are just the begining of our vast library just to name a few.

AH yes one day closer to breaking dirt! Nice temps today,may go out and cut down a tree today and replant one in may.lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

hic
I have 2' of snow on the ground we got hammered last weekend (Lake effect) 25" in one night ,Got to love Michigan
No outside digging for GD
I think you will like the Kandy Kush you ought to try that and cross it with something
Im ready for Spring fishing and growing


----------



## hic (Jan 16, 2011)

Kandy kush + tga Vortex ?. gotta grow em first and sample.. damn

I tell you what I have seeds that need sprouted! I hope like hell I can get some help soon.

by the way your F-kn mailbox is full again GD, too funny cause I know you are not lazy, you just get HIGH.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

A little of both I been PMing with Del


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry dude I just emptyed everything
should be good now
What kind of things do you need help with? I will help if I can


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

hic 
you want to try some IR13? Very indica
that finishes fast and is a BEAST
Thick stem big buds good high not much on taste
Do you want the JB or were you taking it for Del


----------



## hic (Jan 16, 2011)

GreenDave-I was mostly going going to take one for now for delstele. I would love to have a cut a little later in time. As for taking anymore clones and or seeds. In short I am done, I have spent a long time researching and thinking on the basis on which seeds I need to take me to the next level.. I am done, I collected all but SSH "will get later". I am ready to move on, I have all the building blocks that is reguired for this. It is not personal or I am not trying to be a prick to anyone that offers me something that I will absolutley love, down.

I will always be up for dry cured samples.lol but I must move on with my own children or nothing will ever be as it should.


----------



## hic (Jan 16, 2011)

How can I help hic?

I will use the power of the internet for a moment and I will now see how powerfull this tool has become. I see by the numbers of this thread and by it's title that its power can be utilized right here and right now, I am ready for the next step are you?

I need MMJ card holders in NEWAYGO COUNTY to grow the seeds and clones both which I have collected off the internet and crosses which I will make and have already made and crosses made down the road. I will in return ask for no dope whatsoever that is all your dope! 
What I will require, and what the partnership is all about is providing me with various cutting off YOUR plants. I will require the fact that you live in newaygo county or damn close. The only reason for this, is am at no point ready to let little mistakes get in the way of my progress. 

EXAMPLE- I give you 20 seeds you give me 8 clones and tell me- idk? I am trying to Kill the amount of time I have to look for the Breeders and Mothers. Thus I require taking specific cuts and I require that the plants are grown correctly. 

I would however consider it an option if the ones with the gift that lived outta town for this. But how can that happen when I don't now you and you still don't know me?

I know there are more people that read this then there is "who posts". I just want the ones that live by me to PM me is all, if you are in need of growing your own weed.

If you do not know how and do not know how to begin that is even better - A clean mind for me to work with. I can and will HELP you grow it

Keep in mind I reserve the right to refuse service anyone I find to be a jerk or too high strung on themselves. Won't tolerate it


----------



## rzza (Jan 16, 2011)

dave i got them from a friend of a friend. apparently the mother is so big that he offered them to my buddy for free. buddy doesnt grow so he called me up...

i was told that the yield is low and the quality is incredible and flower time is a bit long...


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 16, 2011)

rzza
Best kind sounds interesting keep us posted


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 16, 2011)

HIC do they have a compassion club or dispensary in newaygo you could talk around to customers and patient there if you havent already thought of this


----------



## hic (Jan 16, 2011)

No joe there is no compassion club here and even if there was I could not go. I do not need a compassion club what I need is some help from guys and girls like you.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 17, 2011)

lol I dont qualify for either of your terms. but i wuld not hesitate one moment to hop in on this


----------



## hic (Jan 17, 2011)

You know joe that is just it. How can I tell if the cutting I get from the people who grow out seeds is indeed the one I would have took? I cannot, therefore I am very sketchy about traveling all over michigan tending to plants when I can make it happen right here in my hometown. Although I see a couple dudes on here, that I think could hack it. but anyways yea joe it is all about selection, luck, and math. Simple mistakes can ruin lots of time, money and expectations I do not wanna go back to often I prefer to head in the forward direction.

Things are changing all to often it seems as though a new world has opened up for all of us in michigan with the new found MMJ law. If you look at it I am sure you all can find your knack in it and make the law work for you. You can also go outside the law which has worked for me and always will. But think of it you outside growers, 12 in your yard gaurded by shotgun, and another 20 or so in the woods. You guys can figure it out. And to all those who broke the law when they were younger and do not qualify... what the hell good would your wife be if she did not let you use her name on a application.. everyone can have a MMJ CARD if they wish no excuses. Rember if the law cannot hear you-you are not there. no worries for the ones that can use their heads.

Boy went off topic sorry joe where was I? Oh yea, thanks joe for wanting to jump on board, I would give ya a shot none the less.


----------



## hic (Jan 18, 2011)

GD and delstele. I was wondering if you 2 boys have noticed any males out of your CM beans, which stalks smell of berry/jam when you rub em?. Now I did not have any pheno types stems smell like this in the F-1's last year. So I am curious if you boys have got one? or even a female for that matter that has a stalk smells like berry?. 
The potent pheno and the jammy smelling pheno both have the same scent when rubbing the stalks.There is some variation in the depth of the scent. Thanks boys.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 18, 2011)

HIC there are some people who would actual take advantage of something that and give you the wrong plants. it really benefits them tho in two ways free mj and im sure you would give them some of the finished experiment seeds and really i dont blame because in my town there are some shiesty people but wat ever not all people can be intellegent potheads


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 18, 2011)

ok so i was reading more on that website hic posted a the other day and they said you can higher the chances of plants being female by germinating the seed in water that has a birthcontrol (THEY SAY BECAUSE OF THE ESTROGEN). isnt the sex already predecided?


----------



## delstele (Jan 19, 2011)

hic said:


> GD and delstele. I was wondering if you 2 boys have noticed any males out of your CM beans, which stalks smell of berry/jam when you rub em?. Now I did not have any pheno types stems smell like this in the F-1's last year. So I am curious if you boys have got one? or even a female for that matter that has a stalk smells like berry?.
> The potent pheno and the jammy smelling pheno both have the same scent when rubbing the stalks.There is some variation in the depth of the scent. Thanks boys.


Naw man I have not cracked any CM beans, Bit when I do next month I will report back to you bro. The MM beans are growing like a mo fo takin aver my veg space..Hahah.


----------



## delstele (Jan 19, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> ok so i was reading more on that website hic posted a the other day and they said you can higher the chances of plants being female by germinating the seed in water that has a birthcontrol (THEY SAY BECAUSE OF THE ESTROGEN). isnt the sex already predecided?


I have heard that too but dunno if its true and dunno if it would cause the plan to herme later in life..


----------



## hic (Jan 19, 2011)

delstele them MM your refering too, what strain is that?


----------



## delstele (Jan 19, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele them MM your refering too, what strain is that?



Medicine Man ..Mr Nice gear..


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 20, 2011)

hic said:


> GD and delstele. I was wondering if you 2 boys have noticed any males out of your CM beans, which stalks smell of berry/jam when you rub em?. Now I did not have any pheno types stems smell like this in the F-1's last year. So I am curious if you boys have got one? or even a female for that matter that has a stalk smells like berry?.
> The potent pheno and the jammy smelling pheno both have the same scent when rubbing the stalks.There is some variation in the depth of the scent. Thanks boys.


Sorry No Jam here


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 20, 2011)

hic
Sorry dude I missed the post where you asked if I want any cuts
No I have to much on my plate at the moment

Delstele
What do you have ready to trade?


----------



## hic (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info GD. The Michigan Growers are communicating watch out world. lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 20, 2011)

some slower then others LOL


----------



## delstele (Jan 21, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> hic
> Sorry dude I missed the post where you asked if I want any cuts
> No I have to much on my plate at the moment
> 
> ...



I'm ready if you are bro i still have the same..


----------



## hic (Jan 21, 2011)

So, it is done.. I have my first grower. Not sure what to get him going on yet? I really want to get agent orange going but idk. gonna begin germinating for him tonight so I gotta figure it out within a couple joints.

One day closer to spring we are!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 21, 2011)

rzza said:


> i just picked up eight alpha diesels... know anything bout them?


There's Amit of "new names" going around mi ppl tryn to make a buck the dispencerys around me are full of shit I've never heard of and it isn't any good. Not saying that u didn't get something good. The only thing I know close to that is alphakronik seeds alphadawg ( chemdawg d x snowdawg bx) they aren't at the tude yet (coming soon). 

Man I miss soo much not having the net everytime I get back there's like 20 new posts lol. 

Got a new patient I'm up to 36 plants. Gonna build a badass greenhouse out at my parents place. Got my old man his card to help him out with the bills. 

My grows looking good got 3 diesel and 3 great white sharks. If your a cash cropper I highly recommend advanced nutrients grandmaster growers lineup it is expensive about 600$ but well worth it. I'm 15 days in with the new nutes and my girls are already putting on weight there were little flower clusters at the end of the first week. Basicly mymplants are a week ahead of where they where last round it's just nuts. 

For those interested this is what the grandmaster line is:

Grow, micro, bloom/ sensi grow a&b/ sensi bloom a&b, choose your base
I'm using heavy harvest spring/ summer for grow 
Connoisuer a&b for bloom
Roots
Voodoo juice
Piranha
Tarantula
Sensizyme
Carboload (feeds beneficial microbes and fungus in above)
bloom boosters
Big bud
Budfactor X
Bud igniter
Bud candy
Rhino skin
Nirvana
B-52
Overdrive


I didn't pick up bud candy, sensizyme, or rhino skin.
Rhino skin is potassium sulfate I belive and it just strengthens your cell walls making more lumber (a fan does this lol) sensizyme turns dead roots into carbohydrates but that's what carboload is for and tarantula and piranha are enough microbes and zymes. Bud candy is an essential oil producer but so is bud factor X. Bud factor is 90$ so I figured it's better lol. 

So yea hopefully I'll get some Internet soon so I can post pictures and be a big part of the threads agian I'm having RIU withdrawals lol


----------



## hic (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to see things are going well KB. Real cool about your parents letting ya sprout a greenhouse on their property too. Yup KB you gotta get the net again, this years grow is gonna be one for the books. Sure am glad to hear you find the $600 nutes acceptable as well.

You know KB the more I see what you post the more I see that you in some way shape or form have the ability and the right to become one of michigans top pot critics. I bet if you look for it somewhere down the road an oppurtunity will come when you have that choice to become one.. My advise to you is take that oppurtunity when it comes.

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 22, 2011)

Read fro SPRING 
Ready to start the game again seems like I just got done trimming LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 22, 2011)

The post above is what happens when you wake up with JillyBean and coffee LOL


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you hic that is much appreciated. If that opportunity arises there are a select few I plan to bring with me and an outdoor warrior such as yourself is something I consider to be an asset. More or less the top posters here will be on my list as well. 

I like your style hic we have the same mind set. I'm not one to grow shit nor even smoke it. I would love to help you out as soon as I pick up some more patients and move out of my apt I barley have enough room for the 24 plants. Let alone 36 lol. I need a full basement and an extra fuse box. I'm worried when I get another light in 6 weeks that I may blow a fuse. I don't need the maintenance guy coming up here lol or the place burning down, knock on wood. 

I got the same plans as you hic and we should get together in the near future and talk business. Alot of good breeders team up to make things happen and well need more than a few patients to do some good testing. Only thing I would change in your plan would be to keep your work in house. Your a patient yourself, become a caregiver for 5 others and team up with another patient/cargiver and get a warehouse. 144 plant grow can deff get some breeding done 72 veg/72 flower harvest every two months we could do some serious testing

I feel you have my same mentality and seriousness about this trade. This is my life and I plan to take it as far as I can. 

Any whoo lil update I'm about 3 weeks in everything looking great. Took 3 clones of great white, 3 diesel, and three sour kush. I have four sk from seed,sk1 I can tell already is nute sensitive burned it a little. Just the top 2 fans. I took clones from sk2 & 3, both have the best structure and semetry(sp). Sk2 has thicker stems and decent internodal spacing. Sk3 little smaller stem and seems to be a little more squat. Well see which one comes out on top flowering time thus giving me my mother.


----------



## hic (Jan 23, 2011)

KB I would like nothing more then to be able to keep everything "in house", Man think of all the time I could spend just looking at em!. Problem is my dreams are to big for my place as well. So I have had to resort to " sub contractors" if you will.

Big issue for me being on this thread is all my pals from old are nowhere to be found. See I was 23 when I packed up and moved to alaska.. When I came back 4 years later I found that NOTHING was the same as it was when I left. Most of my friends were gone "did not have many to begin with", some died and some just moved on. 

So to make matters even moe out of the ordinary is the marijuana scene had changed from a group of buddies growing dope for alot of consumers to punk ass kids younger then me messing shit up in their appartments for the whole town, so now when I wanna buy good dope around here it is damn near 90 a quarter? when I left the meanist green was 30 an 8th. To make matters even worse the green from high school days buzz I know was stronger then this purple cotton candy shit they are selling. And to top it all off the friend I had hold on to seeds before I left died 2 years after I moved, so my old seeds are gone.

Now you can see why I must subcontract.. It is personal around here. Also you know why I had to buy all these new seeds "genetics" for the meanist of all the greens is coming back to town for a damn good old school price.

I would love to have my friends grow out the dope, but I have more dope then pals. - peace KB

.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 23, 2011)

hic
Dude you will do fine 
From meeting with you are a stand up type guy,should have no problem making new friends
You are the type people that I like to be around . You are yourself and if they dont like what they see ,well [email protected]# them 
Think it is time for some on here to do a spring get together what do you say?


----------



## delstele (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm down for a spring meet & great , smoke out!


----------



## hic (Jan 23, 2011)

I need about 50-60 more days and the cm f-2's will be done "started flowering a few days ago". about 60-70 days for the bbs. Then I will be down for a pre-planting burn. Gotta have some fresh shit for the boys.

Hell about that time it will be warm enough that you guys could bring your tents, and stay for a day. 

But yea I am down, and your cool to GD


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 23, 2011)

Delstele
The IRG13 is not Auto it is the short season just a notch away from a auto,it flowers quick when hit with 12/12
It was the first to start flowering outdoors as well
and yes it is a good smoke very indica


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 24, 2011)

Hic I understand fully, I can't belive the bullshit with a name floating, fuck I could grow oregano say it's white widow and sell it for 300$ a zip and it would be better than what I'm seeing. I take it im a few years younger than you but I still recognize that the trade has been taken over by cheap talk and hype more than hard work and knowledge. But in the same right those on the opposite side will quickly make it to the top. 

I can't tell you how many pathetic grows and weak plants I've seen in the last few years which you must expect when any monger with a broken leg can get a card and sell his "top shelf" for price. My weed may not be the best in the state but possibly in my area and I charge what the dispencery will pay. Typicly 250 flat. I don't make the rules but if they warrant a new car and a roof over my head I'll take it. 

It's a gold rush right now and every small minded prick is taking full advantage.... Why shouldn't I? To an extent I won't push it as far as ripping my freinds off or stealing from actual sick ppl. My patients get half there harvest free (6-9 oz) and the rest discounted if they need more over the 2 months. 

I also can't blame alot of new growers either I belived the hype my first grow and had no clue at one time since I had no mentor in this trade. But those who refuse to learn or learn and choose to ignore it for the sake of getting rich... Well these pigs should be hung. 

I'm here for the long haul and will be a warrior in the woods come spring I have to fund my indoor crop one way or another and the other, my job, doesn't pay enough. believe me hic I'm on your side and I'll see you at the top. 

Now that my rant is over and after much deliberation I've planed to snag up chemdawg from greenthumb. It's an S1 and fem'd so I'll have to find a male otherwise but I gotta find a good female with true chem/og roots and reserva privadas sour kush(sour d x og) may not be what I'm looking for. Cali connec I've heard doesn't compare to greenthumb but they offer reg seeds for a male. 

I also just had another pAtient contact me to be a caregiver for them that would be 48 plant count and I think I'll need to push it to my old man until I have space. Things are moving along quickly all of a sudden 3 patents in 2 weeks. Rediculous

Sorry for the long read lol I can only get on so often but belive I'll always be here


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys 
I think Dr Greenthumb has lost it
G13 seeds 2 for $200 bones WTF ,I bought the IRG13 for $150 for 10 and thought about getting some Thunderfuck 200 for 10 but 
There is no way 200 for 2 WOW
And that doesnt come with lube


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2011)

View attachment 1399535View attachment 1399534View attachment 1399533



My how people "plants" come and go around here! - wizard of oz

Sorry GD about the bunk prices. It don't matter though I will have all kinds of AAA seeds soon enough.. Just think you are the first person in the world to see pics of WW+CM and TW+CM seedlings! - well there they are "little ones". the bigger seedlins are of course Black Widow.

.


----------



## delstele (Jan 24, 2011)

Lookin nice and healthy hic good job bro...My Med Man are takin off should be able to sex em soon..WOOT!


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2011)

delstele - I did not start all the BW seeds. They were to hard for me to come by the first time around!. Got 5 f1's seeds stored if I ever need em. 
I know your goig to throw up a pic of that med man when she is about done ain't ya delstele? you gotta bro - for michigan.lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

You got a forest going hic
You going to build a cabin when done? LOL


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2011)

Na I ain't going to build a cabin. I am however going to have some sort of facility built a little after the outdoor harvest season is complete. Aint growing "just for me" this year, back to the ways of old for this years crop.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

Delsete
Here are a few pics of the IRG13 in my small 250 cabnit


----------



## delstele (Jan 24, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - I did not start all the BW seeds. They were to hard for me to come by the first time around!. Got 5 f1's seeds stored if I ever need em.
> I know your goig to throw up a pic of that med man when she is about done ain't ya delstele? you gotta bro - for michigan.lol


Ya mon I wil bro no worries.. I have access to more bro I can get any Mr N gear that Shantibaba is offering... ATM the man has like 90 some strains F\S some serious old school limited run genetics I'm gonna grab soon..


----------



## delstele (Jan 24, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> View attachment 1400057Delsete
> Here are a few pics of the IRG13 in my small 250 cabnitView attachment 1400056



Nice bro..That the strain in your avatar too no? How manny weeks Green D?


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2011)

delstele let me know a bit before the old school limited shit is coming in! I may get a pack, if Shanti can hook up a strain that mostly his northern lights. 

Still wanna get ssh sometime and I will. But I would roll over in shit if shanti came out with the true strait-up oldschool NL.


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2011)

nice top GD, you are more then welcome to come smoke it with me when it is done.. Remember a slower cure is complete when your dope is no longer "green green". 

The taste of trainwreck cured is so much diffrent then it is dried slow. I bet that -13 strain you have would benifit from a slowdry/cure.

GD I guess I think I read your post wrong.. what went down with DR.greenthumb 2 seeds 200 bucks? did I read that right?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

hic
Yea he got some bad acid or something and started 
Took his Elite strains to 5 seeds for 200
And the NEW G13 2 seeds for 200 OUCH
Del
Yea that was IRG13 in my avatar that was outdoors
The guy has Great gear but damn


----------



## fatality (Jan 24, 2011)

anyone know about the laws for legal michigan residents being able to grow their crop outside ? i would love to learn more about this


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 24, 2011)

im growin, 2 labella strawberry, 1 twog, 1 cred, 1 jackie-o, go to my journal if you wanna know about these strains, but tellin ya now, im the only person in michigan that has em, lol. if you live near oscoda, you might get to try em


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> anyone know about the laws for legal michigan residents being able to grow their crop outside ? i would love to learn more about this


if you're a legal mmj patient then you can legally grow outside in an enclosed, locked building.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> if you're a legal mmj patient then you can legally grow outside in an enclosed, locked building.


not trying to be an ass, but it comes naturally to me. if its "outside" in an "enclosed building"... it 's not really outside then is it? well i guess if you didnt have a roof, or a grennhouse, lol. like i said just wanted to be an ass a bit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol well you picked the right person to get your "i want to be an ass" out on. i'm just stating what the law says about growing outdoors...which you're right, is not actually outdoors. so basically yeah, short and simple its not legal to grow outdoors. but you could have a greenhouse, which i will be looking into this spring. someone on here from michigan, i think its in the michigan forum, built an enclosure out of chicken wire and his local law enforcement was ok with it. so i guess the best thing to do would make a phone call.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 25, 2011)

so theoretically. me, you, him, and that other guy could grow 48 outdoor plants if i built a ghouse with appropriate security? got to check this out now... wonder if that'l work? got me thinking now.. i can feel my brain box hurting....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, it differs from county to county/city to city. ive heard people say their local leo doesnt allow greenhouses and then ive heard people say local leo does.


----------



## hic (Jan 25, 2011)

fatality said:


> anyone know about the laws for legal michigan residents being able to grow their crop outside ? i would love to learn more about this


Basically it is as it has always been... if no one other then you can touch, taste, see, feel, or hear your plants and you possess a medical card there is nothing but paranoi to worry about..

Remember if "no one is there to see the tree fall"...did it fall?. or even better yet "was there ever even a tree there in the first place"?


----------



## hic (Jan 25, 2011)

I have also read many posts were someone suffering from a slight case of down-syndrome, will go to the local police department, have coffee with a top dog and tell them " yea I am going to grow dope at my house, can you tell me if it is OK," And then the person with a small amount of down-syndrome will then enter into a small chit-chat session with one of the top dogs.

Now if any of you are dumd enough to go solo in a Police Station and announce to the officers there that you will be growing dope.. you were meant to get popped due to ignorance.. The only way to approach a Police Station and announce you are going to be growing dope, it is recommended that you do it as a group or a compaasion club. Due not let them single you out!!!!!.


Now that is a LAW. no ignorance

.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

i would make an anonymous phone call from a pay phone....i dont know why you would go in to the police station, group or solo, without knowing how that police station stands on mmj.

now if you live in Yale, you can go ask the police chief all the questions you want about MMJ and not be worried, my uncle is chief over there and he does not care at all about marijuana use, he's all for legalization.


----------



## hic (Jan 25, 2011)

Well hell I will throw up an update. guess I am going to cross my uncles sannies heriuana with BW real soon. So we will see. Also I am wondering if I outta just keep a couple of these seedlings I got sprouted out and grow them threw the summer? for a couple great big ones, again we will see. Right now I am starting to get serious about this years outdoor- I am in second gear getting ready to shift.lol


----------



## hic (Jan 25, 2011)

One more thing I can add today. I have about 2000 barneys farm ST f-2 seeds if anyone has absolutley no other choice then to plant "brown bagseed" for this years outdoor grow. They are off course free, you do however have to have a med card and you have to be able to come get em.

Michigan specs Sweet Tooth - the cold weather really turns it very beautifull "lots of color". ST is a big yeilder. ST will be probly be the last plant you pull out of your garden, expect 0ct 12th-20th for full maturity. ST buzz makes your brain feel like it got lifted in a kite, not much of a thump and it is not so sweet to the taste, very faint grape flavor with an overall clean smoke taste, a touch earthy at times.

PM me if you are in need of better then bagseed seeds. No plants I ever will or have used in breeding stock have ever shown sighns of hermiezm or any other issues that would make your end result with these seeds -Bunk

I also have plenty of other outdoor seeds if need be, if you are infact down on your luck.

.


----------



## hic (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yea almost forgot, jesus of cannabis and rzza I got your clones for this season. time to get you 2 outta that hole in into the wild.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 25, 2011)

is rzza back online? howd the move go


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2011)

YO! 

it went great man, i feel a bit overwhelmed with a big house and all ...but i can handle it

im finally settled in and ive been choppin down plants so im in a happy place

hic, where should i go to get em? im behind in the vegetation department. BIGTIME! almost all my plants are flowering and im under on my plant count by about 75% i spent all my money buying this house and i have nothing for more genetics. i have some alpha diesels in the humidome and thats about it.

convict, i suck at life man, i have your package ready to go i look at it daily and i just need a new envelope and stamps. i have another buddy from here who i owe like 10 of those to and hes getting upset too.... anyhow, shit ...ill get out today and grab what i need. i just checked and your address is on file. i promise to have it in the mailbox today.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks, rzza, but im not stressin you, i mena yeah id love those beans, but im in no real rush, only have the one tent, so untill im closer to harvest theres really no point in me germing anymore. but thanks for the thought,


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2011)

: )


----------



## hic (Jan 26, 2011)

rzza you can come up to my pad anytime you want. 49327 is the zip "google it". I'll give ya specifics in a PM if ya want.

Now when I said I got your clones. I was meaning as to having clones for the outdoor season right around march. But if you are looking for seeds which I know you are not ...well that is another story..

Sorry rzza I am just at the begining of starting all over again myself, hopefully this time there will be no end. I do however have about 10 clones or so that will be rooted around the end of the month that you may have for free.. they are critical mass and a another couple clones of something else..

I also have the ability to cut you 30 or 40 or 50 or 60 clones on wednessday if you would like.. I would have to get more cubes so let me know if you want em. Keep in mind I will have to root them for you or hell you can come over and cut your own clones and run em back to your pad and root em yourself if ya want.. I really am retired so everyday is a saturday rzza. It would be hard to inconveniance me so don't ever be afraid to ask - peace rzza

.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2011)

hic said:


> Oh yea almost forgot, jesus of cannabis and rzza I got your clones for this season. time to get you 2 outta that hole in into the wild.


I have my mothers in soil right now just for this summers season, thanks though!!

LOL I dated a girl from 49327 once.


----------



## hic (Jan 26, 2011)

JOC I am so damn happy to hear your going to grow outdoors! Have you ever grown outdoors before?.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 26, 2011)

Well guys the whole of Michigan should be full of Meds this year
or the woods anyway LOL
Hope everyone is getting what they want for the outdoor season
The thread should get really interesting this season
hic
lad to have you on here you are so much help to everyone GREAT JOB , Im sure you will be rewarded for your kindness several times over Lets hear it for hic


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2011)

hic, seeds work, i just popped a few of my qwerkle seeds. i just want a variety, so do my patients. we could trade a few through the postal service if your interested ...


----------



## hic (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea sure anytime pick some. cm+tw, cm+st, cm+mandala #1, cm f-2, st f-2, st "mom"+cm, tw+mandala1. those seeds I can send lots

I also have 1-fem dutch passion "orange bud", 1-fem dutch passion blueberry, gotta a few THseeds "sage n sour" not femed, 1-fem dutch passion "skunk 11", 1-fem kannabia "big band", Got a few tga "pandoras box". I will also crack open this ghs bubba kush pack and get ya 1-fem. got more but idk what they are right now

I got more beans like tga agent orange, tga vortex, bw, kandykush,blueberry,.. etc well it does not matter but I am gotta make f-2's of them and keep males and such outta them ones. but you are more then welcome to grow those but I will need cuts and I need the males when they are sexed.

we could also play a game rzza. I could send you 25 seeds and you would not know what the fuck they were..except that they are a variety of good shit.lol


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2011)

lol we can play that game if you promise to name them at the end

im down to only a few qwerkle beans so i can offer like 3 maybe 6. whatever i have left you can have though cuz i just cracked 12 more of them so im set. ill keep a mom around.

my perpetual is only setup for fems so whatever ya wanna do is good with me. i am grabbing stamps and manilla envelopes tonight.


----------



## hic (Jan 26, 2011)

It is done We will play the game. and yes I promise to give you the names at the end. I will get envelopes as well. In the meantime PM me who-evers address you would like them sent and I will do all I can to get em out in the morning.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jan 28, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hey guys
> I think Dr Greenthumb has lost it
> G13 seeds 2 for $200 bones WTF ,I bought the IRG13 for $150 for 10 and thought about getting some Thunderfuck 200 for 10 but
> There is no way 200 for 2 WOW
> And that doesnt come with lube


I seen that too hic, tho green thumbs seeds are amazing and the g13 is the only true s1 available anywhere you gotta expect a tag like that on a plant that is potent as hell and yeilds a lb+ in a square yard(not meter) in sog it's redic. 

Even for that tho I don't know if it's worth 100 bucks a bean. Stolen from the government or not lol. I'll pay 2 maybe 300 for 10 beans and not think about it. I'll be buying his chemdawg soon love chem and og genetics.

And there are other super producers out there one of my favorite is heavy duty fruity not super potent but a great happy high and damn good yeild indoors.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 29, 2011)

alot going on since i was last this year is really shaping up i so excited hope to see sum crazy pics this year


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 29, 2011)

this may be innaprporiate, but i have a 40x40x70 grow tent shell from htg supply. it is black with a mylar interior there are 4, 6 in vent ports, 2, 4 inch vent ports, and 3 passive intake air vents. perfect for diy, just because well, you HAVE to DIY.
would liket o trade for 6 clones that have already rooted. i need them to go directly into a 12/12 schedule. these are simply to supplement the loss of the males as i foolishly didint start enough. going into 3 gallon grow bags, soil. or 1 oz of quality meds. by quality i mean dry AND cured, all i see up here is premature herb, that isnt even dry!! bought a bag yesteday and the stem just striped when i tried to break off a nug, it was so wet! if not no biggie, as i will just buy another light and set up a perpetual. but if you act now on this limited time offer you can get it for one easy payment! lol. seriously just putting the offer out there, no biggie if no ones takes it, but awesome if someone does. 
actually heres a link to the shell...http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-Original-40-x-40-x78-... so you can see exactly what it is., just the shell mind you. i dont have the frame for you, here are some pics of the exact same tent.


----------



## hic (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I do not understand what you are trying to ask or say convict, I am not the best reader though. You are trying to sell a tent without a frame? you want some clones? is that kinda what you are saying? I am not trying to be rude at all, I just need help understanding your last post. cool pics though

outdoejoe - This I mean last year was the first year I had ever took a picture of any of my plants. I sure wish I would have started taking pictures earlier in time then what I did. Good news is I rather enjoyed it and it gives me something to look back on. I am going to post more pictures then I did last year..gonna have alot more plants to take pictures of. Yea joe crazy pics almost scary, this year!

.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 29, 2011)

didnt take it as rude hic, yes thats what im saying, will trade my shell for ome clones,


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 29, 2011)

im gonna try to document everything then ill make a scrapbook to show my future neices and nefuws


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

convict, sent...


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 29, 2011)

rzza said:


> convict, sent...


 awesome man.. thanks i need it now too,, lol. going to set up a few moms, asap. want one to be a Q. awesome.


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

i had 14 and i owed ten to one member so he got those and you and hic each got two qwerkle femmed

i wish i had more ..


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 29, 2011)

2 is perfect since i want a variety, 2 of 3 diff strains. i'll send back 3 twog, 3 creds as a thanks. suposed to have some thai seeds whenever guy comes back to states. share em when i get em.


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

oh cool man, you dont have to but i would love to take em i didnt put a return address on them but ill pm ya with one when you confirm reciept of package.


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2011)

I have said it once and I will say it again, Man some of them cm's smell like a strait up skunk. I have now had 2 people tell me that it smells skunky in my house.lol 

Just wanna throw that out there. CM is one of the if not the skunkiest plant I have ever grown - indoor and outdoor michigan growers beware..

Also michigan growers if I have to take the route of an "odor eater" indoors, which do all you use. I have never needed one before so idk. I may not get one.. but if I don't it is just one more thing that my wife will bitch about, does not matter though I find humor her bitching humorus at times... the only concern that may come up if I do not do something about the odor is, she might cut me off of the GOOD shit.lol

peace bitches -"no offense" hic humor


----------



## delstele (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey hic get some ona gel stuff works pretty good and not all that expensive.. Peace out bitches..LOL


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2011)

I also wanna say what I see this morning it is sunday, after all.

I see this thread as a good thing. I see that this thread is much like life in a sense of "people coming and going". I am not even into a year on this thread and I have spoken "in a sense" with how many? so many infact that I cannot remember all the user names. Much like life

Outta how many, I know 6 user names. Why is this, something if anything I like about you 6 is you don't quit. You are indeed something special and unlike the others. All of you have a life other then just pot this is shown by your energy. I hope in time you 6 learn to be friends for there is so much more then pot...just not too much more.lol - onward to 2011.

.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 30, 2011)

spring never comes fast enough, and i now have the opportunity to do two seperate grows this summer


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 30, 2011)

hic said:


> I have said it once and I will say it again, Man some of them cm's smell like a strait up skunk. I have now had 2 people tell me that it smells skunky in my house.lol
> 
> Just wanna throw that out there. CM is one of the if not the skunkiest plant I have ever grown - indoor and outdoor michigan growers beware..
> 
> ...


hope this helps hic... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html

super simple, i mean I built one! so even a stoned little monkey can do it


----------



## delstele (Jan 30, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> hope this helps hic... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html
> 
> super simple, i mean I built one! so even a stoned little monkey can do it


Works good hu?


----------



## fatality (Jan 30, 2011)

any you michiganders use a bud dryin box, Al b. fuct has schematics for a simple DIY but i am wondering if the harshness would stay due to a quicker dry? he says dont get it too warm and your buds will be dry in like 3-4 days. anyone fuck around with this at all? hanging them is fine and all but if i can get em quicker with no added flaws, then why not?


----------



## rzza (Jan 30, 2011)

quicker always = added flaws


----------



## rzza (Jan 30, 2011)

just fuck around with the humidity levels and that will determine how long it takes to dry.


----------



## fatality (Jan 30, 2011)

this idea came out of my own stoned brain, have a look https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/404713-food-dehydrator-conversion.html


----------



## yermom (Jan 30, 2011)

hic said:


> Basically it is as it has always been... if no one other then you can touch, taste, see, feel, or hear your plants and you possess a medical card there is nothing but paranoi to worry about..
> 
> Remember if "no one is there to see the tree fall"...did it fall?. or even better yet "was there ever even a tree there in the first place"?


Specifically the bill says that your grow has to be "in a secure, locked facility". i.e. House, garage, etc. But who knows what you can actually get away with. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 30, 2011)

FATALITY- Ive heard that the dehydrator works well but there is still a little harshness but if you know sumone with wet buds just test one bud


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2011)

Delstele - I am simply f-ing amazed, you are full of usefull information. Thanks for the gel idea.

Fatality- I do not know if it is possible to dry pot very fast and keep the quality. I love the idea and hope like heck you dabble in it a bit and work on it, so that I may try it someday. You see certain things break-down in the plant when drying slow.. I cannot even go into it because well that is not my area. Even though I know how it works I may do more harm then good trying to explain it to you.. if I could I would - but I will get scatterd brained as hell if I even try. Run with it let me know. but do not try it with your whole crop for sure.


----------



## fatality (Jan 30, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> FATALITY- Ive heard that the dehydrator works well but there is still a little harshness but if you know sumone with wet buds just test one bud


alrdy tested a few buds back in the day with just a straight dehydrator dry, fuckin miserable smoke


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 30, 2011)

FATALITY i apologize my mind tricked me i swore i saw dehydrator but since i have no idea wat a bud drying box is beside a box that dries bud i probanly like '' dehydrator dries shit and mike was telling me about dry bud in a dehydrator derp derp derp


----------



## fatality (Jan 30, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> FATALITY i apologize my mind tricked me i swore i saw dehydrator but since i have no idea wat a bud drying box is beside a box that dries bud i probanly like '' dehydrator dries shit and mike was telling me about dry bud in a dehydrator derp derp derp


 no offense but i didnt understand what you was just trying to type out, could you rephrase ?


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 30, 2011)

lol ok... i thought in your first post you asked about a dehydrator. but you didnt you said bud drying box. then i explained how possible confused them


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 30, 2011)

ok since i know there is a few breeders on here i have a question. how should i select the plant i would use to make seeds


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2011)

convict- hey man I was wondering if you would just take a money order for that thing you have for sale? if so what would ya need for it. rzza don't need it anyways he has enough mylar laying around.lol


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2011)

rzza - no worries I won't outbid ya just curious is all.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 31, 2011)

Delestele
2 of the IR13 cuttings have shown roots so I now have JB , JTR and IRG13 when ever you are ready let me know when you are ready


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 31, 2011)

I see some of the qwerkel seds going around
Do any of you have a clone two trade?


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 31, 2011)

hic said:


> convict- hey man I was wondering if you would just take a money order for that thing you have for sale? if so what would ya need for it. rzza don't need it anyways he has enough mylar laying around.lol


meh, since no one is interested in trading, im just gonna get a 600 cooltube and set up a perpetual. just gonna deal with having only about 6-8 ounces off first harvest. i will still trade it for meds, as the meds uup here are substandard. or clones so i can still supplement this harvest. but would be more beneficial in the future to keep it. i dont even know what i'd charge for it. it sells for 159.00 with the frame, i wouldnt feel comfortable rippin someone off by just naming a price necessarily, whereas a trade is mutually beneficial.


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2011)

covict if you are un-able to obtain AAA seeds or clones for whatever reason. May I suggest you use attitude seedbank? They have some good pot seeds for dirt cheap. If you catch them on the first weekend of the month the give you more then normal femminized freebies. If you use the promo code 420 on their voucer code you will save 15% " I think"

You really can get some real good beans from a seedbank. You can also obtain better shit then what you got up there, by the sounds of it pretty cheap at a seedbank. "Don't get down..Get some new beans!" and role with it.


outdoejoe- search for Mr.Nice forums and look for a guy by the name of shantibaba.. Read his post. If you are able to understand what he posts then you are ready to choose for yourself.. Always look to the wisest elders for the good shit outdoejoe. his post are from which I read when it comes to many things especially breeding.

.


----------



## outdoejoe (Jan 31, 2011)

duely noted good lookin out HIC


----------



## hic (Feb 1, 2011)

View attachment 1416162View attachment 1416158



rzza - this fake wall was very easy to make. It is made of cadboard that bends, it is very light weight and it is of nice size. 2 of these put together is a room in itself. I will post pics in a day or two of this one being used. I posted up one of these pics earlier in the tread but I was not about to look for it, so I posted it again. $15 dollars tops rzza. Hell if there is demand I could mass produce those easily.


----------



## delstele (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh fuck I have under the weather as of late feel like shit still and we are getting a big time snow storm..Stay warm Mich peeps it fuckin cooolllddd outside!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 1, 2011)

*snowing like a bitch*


----------



## outdoejoe (Feb 1, 2011)

ok how is NORTHERN LIGHTS for michigan


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 2, 2011)

NL is always a winner


----------



## hic (Feb 2, 2011)

outdoejoe... I have read in a few places where people have stated that the NL strain originated from michigan somewhere?. Although I do not know if it did or not, there is much discrepancy.

Make sure when you use a breeder from a seed bank - that they are the originals! It will be much harder for you to make f-2's if the line is already damaged or un-pure..I have not grown it as to waiting for Mr.Nice to come out with a seed-pack of this NL, sometime.

Work on getting that MMJ card outdoejoe as soon as you can... what was the problem? you are 17 or something? You told us once but that CM and all the others I grew this summer have put my memory bank on hold.

Damn shame too, almost spring and I got a batch of cm f-2, BBS, BW, and BB to smoke before the summers end, so there will be no time for memory bank repair this year. LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 2, 2011)

hic 
How did the BBS do for you?


----------



## delstele (Feb 2, 2011)

Well we got about 10" of snow as I am typing this and its still snowing. The drift in front of my house is 4' deep at least and is all the way across the road I can't even get outta my driveway.Stay warm!


----------



## outdoejoe (Feb 2, 2011)

HIC yea 17 GREEN DAVE i got the seeds from a friend so i cant really confirm them is there anything i should do or becarful of


----------



## hic (Feb 2, 2011)

outdoejoe here is a thread I started awhile back it is about NL and you may find some helpfull info idk. 

*** LINK*** https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/348244-breeder-real-deal-northern-lights.html

GD I will show ya in a sec. BBS


----------



## hic (Feb 2, 2011)

View attachment 1419588View attachment 1419581View attachment 1419580



GD pics of from the BBS seeds you gifted me with. As it is turned out I have 2 -sativa dom 2- spliting the middle and one shorty. Thats why I asked a couple weeks ago which one was the tastiest.. your reply was the shorter ones. Well I was not going to but I ended talking 1 clone of shorty before flowering began. These BBS seem like they can be yeilders in their own right.. The ones splitting the middle that is.

Usually I find the shortest plants to be special in some way when it does come down to the final product.

.


----------



## hic (Feb 2, 2011)

View attachment 1419598View attachment 1419595View attachment 1419594


some pics for this wintery day.. I have 2 pics of my current flower room. I laso have a pic of the next ladies for flower "well not all of em got a tub of clones too" I also have 2- of like 12 males that I kept from CM for whatever reason, both of which were unique to me.. I also have delsteles BB clone that really is ready for its's 2nd transplant.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

pretty nice garden ya got there hic.


----------



## hic (Feb 2, 2011)

One more thing that I forgot to add for today is I am done with these digital ballasta. I am done,so done, I ain't doing it no more. 3-bulbs 2- of which were $80 dollar quality bulbs!. I am so done. I am ripping it out and going to growco in the morning to but something that is not digital "magnetic" and one made in the U.S.A.! no more china shit.. not for growing dope.


----------



## myplants420 (Feb 2, 2011)

im from Grand Rapids


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 2, 2011)

I love GR, used to live on 36th street, groveland st, Wyoming. Used to run Taps Sports Bar back when we made a million every month..ahh GR.


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

myplants420 said:


> im from Grand Rapids


 
Good maybe we will meet someday.. and you can take this digital ballasts home with you. I live about 20 minutes north of gr

JOC, probly about time you get back down to GR. there ain't many girls up there in the woods is there? Know of any FAIRFIELDS down there? "buddies last name"

.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

hic 
What brand of DIG. Ballest were they?


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

GD I bought a "DIGITAL GREENHOUSE" ballasts from high tech garden supply. I bought this ballasts about a year after I moved back for my AK mom. Anyway the set -up was at a relatives for like a year then he started buying his own shit- digital may I mind you. So out of me and my uncle I have seenn 4 bulbs get destroyed by these digital ballasts.

I just don't get it. That light has been used for maybe a year strait and I have blown 3 bulbs. I know it is the digital ballasts because when I grew indoor for all those other years I used magnetic ballasts some which were 8-10 years old... I never blew a bulb!. 

So my stats are outta 2 hps lights and 1 metal halide megnetic based and years of running that were not in the best shape and old, Never gave me drama. Outta 1 damn china digital balast that I have ran for about 1 year total nothing but suspense and drama.

With all the money you will lose on bulbs .. ya might as well just start " buying " your dope. I have done a little research so I know I am not alone.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that 
Buy American at least you can call them to bitch and dont have to learn a new laguage so they understand you
I think this should be a lessen to everyone (Just because it is cheaper dont mean it is as good)
You get what you pay for 
Sorry you had to find out that way
hic I may have something that you may be interested in in a few days


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

heck GD I am still very intrested in a jilly bean cut. and we are already moving on to something else? I love that jilly bean taste and I really love the up-beat buzz a very nice buzz indeed for some of the days I have.

I gotta get this facility up a.s.a.p. I am already begining to fall behind.LOL


----------



## delstele (Feb 3, 2011)

hic are you using digital bulb? If not thats why they are burning up... Its hard to find a USA built unit nowadays witch is why a lot of Americans are not working ery body wants shit cheap.But that dose suck going through all those bulbs is not cheap.. Good luck bruver.


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

rzza
That looks like a good strong start hope its Female (unless your going for a male)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2011)

that is the strangest lookin seedling ive ever seen...

what strain is that?


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

strain=russell lupine =)

they will look like this in the summer.







i started them kinda early but im excited.


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

im not smoking them though...

just sayin.


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

and dont tell anyone over here at this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/405790-help-purple-kush-looks-like.html#post5261417


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2011)

i new that couldnt be weed...

those are some fuckin cool ass flowers, never seen them before. kinda reminds me of something you'd see at Willy Wonka's place...

lmao at your purple kush thread, i wont say anything.

p.s. its lupin, without the E.


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

wooo rzza what ya got there? what pack did it seeds did that shit come from? hmm intresting, although not good. As far as I know rzza I mailed just pot seeds? all the seeds looked like pot seeds? all I own is pot seeds? intresting indeed, but still not good.

although beatifull

delstele the bulbs were supposed to work with both digital and magnetic. others may have better luck with bulbs made just for digital then one that works for both.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

*FLINT TOWN IS MY AREA 
MAKE A SALE I'LL BURY YA*
Build a greenhouse and do it big
sick of livin under hps.........
.........I got T5's in my kitchen and MH on my porch..
.........just put a lightmover in my livingroom.. I am a plant.
always ice cold nutes in the fridge......


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> p.s. its lupin, without the E.


its got an E 

http://www.dontveter.com/howtogrow/lupipoly.html


----------



## delstele (Feb 3, 2011)

hic I feel ya bro I almost bought a digital ballast but though the technology is to new screw that and went with the magnetic..I do hear a lot of peeps are having the same issue..


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> *FLINT TOWN IS MY AREA
> MAKE A SALE I'LL BURY YA*
> Build a greenhouse and do it big
> sick of livin under hps.........
> ...


hrmmm .


----------



## delstele (Feb 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> *FLINT TOWN IS MY AREA
> MAKE A SALE I'LL BURY YA*
> Build a greenhouse and do it big
> sick of livin under hps.........
> ...



Hmmm..Spam?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> its got an E
> 
> http://www.dontveter.com/howtogrow/lupipoly.html


 ah ha...well google failed me again...it said its with the E.



*dankshizzle* looks like spam to me..


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

Rzza you fucked me up with that one 
Thought it looked strange but have seen weard shit while growin I dont think I want to smoke that eather ,But who knows I bet they smoked a kinds of things before they found pot


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> *dankshizzle* looks like spam to me..


 Well, he MUST be gangster if he's from Flint... NOT!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

If that is the only kind of things he can post he can go some where else and play games


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2011)

captbooyah said:


> Well, he MUST be gangster if he's from Flint... NOT!


flints a rough city. its about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn look all you guys that are not working today for the man.. shame shame shame.LOL I am glad to see you are still free in some ways.

dankshizzle are you indeed spam? if not I would advise that you move outta of the area you are living in. Sound like that would just be a horrible place to live. I truly hope you do not plan on raising any children around there. Sounds like it would just be a horrible place to live.

rzza that was funny about not telling anyone about the thread " to sell the lupipoly as alien" too cool.

I hear ya delstele I made a mistake I knew I should have just bought a hydrofarm from the get go. That whole thing about saving money on the electric bill is what sold me. I totally agree with anyone that says the "bugs" are not worked out yet in the digitals. Maybe another 3 or 4 years they who make the digitals will finally have masterd it.. From what I have seen there is no real big diffrence between the digital and magnetic except for quality. Ya gotta keep in mind to that I have only ever owned this 1 digital ballasts, my uncle owns 2 so my observations are limited.


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

NIce to see ya again captbooyah, gonna grow outside this year?


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha... I wish I had the balls to grow outside, but I am working on my inside ladies... maybe 2012- LOL, my Mom wants me to put a plant in her back garden so she can have some fun with it... so maybe I will get a little taste of the outdoor grow, but nothing as great as what the rest of you are doing! But, I know exactly where to go for some of the best Michigan outdoor growing advice around (hint hint)!


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I do have like 5 state parks/rec areas pretty close to me... Hell, my sister works at one, she would know all of the 'unexplored' areas... Hic, you've got the gears in my head going... lol

Are there any other female Michigan growers on here? ... indoors or out?


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

Capt - Glad I could get them wheels spinning.. Captbooyah want a new T.V?. Captbooyah need a vacation? Captbooyah want to see a great big MF'n bud? then just do it.

I know of one other lady but I think she is a very busy little bee indeed..she goes by GrowGoddess and as rzza has found out for us she is married.LOL

.


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol, Rzza and I have already had that convo... 

I'm a stay at home mom, so I like to think I am busy, but really I just hang out with my kid all day... check on my plants... and update on here. LOL- maybe an outdoor hobby will take away from the endless days of boredom inside...


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

How is it spam? Flint aint to bad if you know how to act. and no im not gangster. my name is dan k shizz.....something,
so my friends call me dank shizzle. everyone on forums always think I'm tryin to be gangster with my name... i think its funny. and damn you guys can't take a joke... my signature is my only source of income in this fu(ked up economy, so can you blame me for advertising it. Im the only little gangster slangin' some heady glass in the area so i figured people might wanna check it out... and I DO have MH on my porch and T5's in my kitchen.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

you guys are just plain rude


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you serious? why don't you take the stick out of your ass?


Green Dave said:


> If that is the only kind of things he can post he can go some where else and play games


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Rzza you fucked me up with that one
> Thought it looked strange but have seen weard shit while growin I dont think I want to smoke that eather ,But who knows I bet they smoked a kinds of things before they found pot


hahahaha....when i seen it grow that leaf on top i said to myself, i gotta fool some guys on riu. LOL


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> you guys are just plain rude



oh quit, you can just consider it your anitiation. You did not think we would just let just anyone help pass our time did you? Well if you don't sell crack to kids I personally wanna welcome ya to the grow. and that was the last wise crack from me- dankshizzle.

I also agree with you - I have the ability to deliver 2.3giga tons of hate in 2.3 seconds, so rude I can be? you have no idea. But I can do that with love as well. which that is the unique part.

.


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

down periscope, LOL classic. vhs at that! LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> *FLINT TOWN IS MY AREA
> MAKE A SALE I'LL BURY YA*
> Build a greenhouse and do it big
> sick of livin under hps.........
> ...


You come into a thread for the first time , no body knows you ,you have a wooping 18 posts and we are rude, Think again
I think you should work on your introduction style
Everyone is wecome in here just act like a grownup and we will treat you like one


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

Dank... If you didn't start your first post with "*FLINT TOWN IS MY AREA MAKE A SALE I'LL BURY YA" *then maybe you wouldn't have been greeted with such negativity... instead, how about an introduction... These are some of the best people around to talk to about growing but if you don't like our fire, don't come around... simple as that


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

hic said:


> Hi michiganders, I see that many of you are ready to get them seeds in the ground"that's good'". I hope alot of ya pull through this year with massive sweat buds. Even if I don't get to smoke your stash I believe that homegrown is much more healthier for you to smoke, than that brown shit that we michiganders call "mexican shwag". So good luck!
> 
> I have grown here in mid west michigan for many years and I of course have my "2cents". First and foremost I have lost more plants due to deer and racoon then I have from all the others reasons for them not to make it "combined"... A solution dig your holes 2 weeks prior to planting while your there work your area "fill in holes with good dirt/remove objects for maximum sunlight". When you go back to your holes make sure you have a animal repellant. I use a homemade recipe that is online with garlic,eggs,milk,and dishsoap. Do not use on your plant put it 10 feet away
> Second is, Where I live it is very sandy "toxic". Buy a bag of dirt from the store, make your own, I go to the muck fields grab some dirt buy some dirt and mix it up. I have had good luck with some cornfields and I have had good luck with the right soil in the woods but I tell ya the truth if I go out to a good spot and add 3 handfulls of vermiculite I double the plants size!
> ...


 
That was my first post sizzle, what if I would have said..

hey I am hic.. I like ass and I like dope, I really won't like most of you and if I ever see you I will hurt you. Don't come to my town we got aids here and all kinds of weird shit. I sniff glue for breakfast and drink beer for lunch. 

Ain't none of ya better then me because my hydro-system runs off my toilet - giving it strait up nutes. I throw my condoms in the soil mixes just cause I am bad ass. I would bang my mom if she would let me but shiiit, she won't. 

I am black and white with a hint of mexicono, and I am up in all your old ladies. peace bitches..

Now how long would I have lasted? With real people? 

.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are just lyrics from a dayton family song. . Figured anyone in the area would appreciate it. We are the murder capital. At least we were. Havnt checked lately. But, ill start over. hello

And I am serious about a greenhouse

This is flint
You know there's a drought
When your uncles 42 and he's workin a paper rout


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> you guys are just plain rude


 
And you also gotta remember this is a gathering of michigan marijuana growers not a gathering of sunday school nuns. So you gotta expect a stir, when provoked.

Much like how they run shit in flint.. so welcome home! 

.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't believe you got all that from 2 sentences... didn't think I had to introduce myself in every topic either.. some of you guys are a trip..



hic said:


> That was my first post sizzle, what if I would have said..
> 
> hey I am hic.. I like ass and I like dope, I really won't like most of you and if I ever see you I will hurt you. Don't come to my town we got aids here and all kinds of weird shit. I sniff glue for breakfast and drink beer for lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 3, 2011)

LMFAO Hic... you are too much! Dank, being 42 and working a paper route is nothing. My grandfather delivered the Oakland Press as a second job for more than 40 years... He stopped when he was 85... died 2 years later... never got to retire. My almost 50 year old father works at a Kroger... Don't think Flint is the only city suffering. All of Michigan is, and this is a collaborative progressive thread for Michigan growers to help one another out. There is no place for arrogance or ignorance here. Or on any forum/thread for that matter.


----------



## a2krb151puff (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone know of a good co2 system for not to much that i can set up for a 24 plant grow


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

htgsupply is the cheapest but they are always out. you can get put on the list or just pay the extra 60 bucks at hydroharrys etc...


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 3, 2011)

you can get on facebook and send a message to them they fixed a problem, and gave me a discount on my next order plus, custom making the order depending on my needs particularly. so great!
down side... the tent sipper seam busted and had to be resewn withing the first 3 days. it IS cheaply made, cause it is cheap, i would rather save for something better if i could, but on a budget htg supply rocks


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

What do ya all think? Do we come off as pricks? I do not know? I wonder what it looks like from the other side of the glass? I wonder really how easily this thread has become unaproachable to many new people. 

I see this episode with this danksizzle did not go well.. Why did it not go well? 

1 *I. Every object in a state of uniform motion tends to remain in that state of motion unless an external force is applied to it. *

*2 For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.*


*I do not want to scare off the others anymore.. not that fast.*


*This thread is still very young, our adventures have only yet begun.. let's prove to the others that Michigans folks are diffrent from Calis folks and let us GROW together. *

*The diffrence in Cali growers is each one thinks they are the best.. The diffrence I want there to be with michigan growers is that we do not care who is the best.. as long as we are all happy with what we have done as a group and we each have some sort of self satisfaction in our own work.*

*If we can hold together we will stand..but if we get divided, it will fall.. Remember with Cali it is all about me..In michigan it is all about we..*

*.*


----------



## hic (Feb 3, 2011)

a2krb151puff said:


> anyone know of a good co2 system for not to much that i can set up for a 24 plant grow


 
Have you thought about using a propane lantern in your room?

.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 4, 2011)

a2krb151puff said:


> anyone know of a good co2 system for not to much that i can set up for a 24 plant grow


Co2 boost bucket bout 150$ last for up to 90 days won't give you the 1300 your looking for but 1000 for sure. Other than that buy a tank and regator 4-500$ and go all out with a titan control unit lol (700-1500$)


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

dank wtf! I thought we were just getting cool? I will tell you one thing though as long as your looking up IP's look mine up. I don't have a facebook or a my-space for you to go to.. but then you can tell me what mine is.

that was rude dank to threaten someone with ip addy look - up. how could you?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't need friends that bad... you guys are not the kind of people I would trust to talk to. You take lyrics and turn them into obnoxious paragraphs and take up a whole forum dogging me for shit you don't know what ur talking about. And I'm not threatning. I already did it. I wanted to make sure he doesn't go into my store. I don't need people like you to cause stress over nothing. 

Live life love


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

dank -cmon we are almost freinds.. don't do it man.. Fuck if you are bored you can come over and sip on tea and burn one.. You can look up my IP and head right over. I don't care and bring one of them glass pipes with ya!

what are you running with your T-5's anyway? What ya got cooking on the porch... Work with me dank we don't need to lose ya, especially before we ever even had ya.

and dank when you find my IP addy go ahead and post it up here for the whole world to see..

.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

wtf is the jungle room?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

2 foot t5 strip above my sink window......
............Porch has a 400 watter for safety and security


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

Jungle room is a pipe shop


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool dank.. what strains are you currently runing.. 

dank I do not think it really matters to much how much space we use to fight online.. it's winter and many of us are outdoor growers so it is the off time..LOL

Good Morning rzza... what no work today? shame shame rzza.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

you kiddin me hic? i have alot of dirt work today and i have to water three strains and they are all at different stages so different nutes for each...

meh ...and i need to refill my carbon filter.


----------



## delstele (Feb 4, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Why don't you come out of the closet, just cause you bang dudes in the closet doesn't make you a closet breeder. And what a nazi. Wanting to bomb a whole city and kill millions of families because of poverty and racism.... someone voted for bush.... you guys are embarassing michigan. And Im arrogant why? You know what that means right? Don't bother responding. I am not returning to this.. and don't ever come into the jungle room. I already looked up ur ip adress and found ur facebook.



Hey bro no need to go there I for one welcome you to this thread we need all the peeps we can get to work together for the common cause.

Flint is a good city just some bad apples giving it a bad rap. It needs a good base of small business like you to bring back to its once shining light.

And again bro don't let the haters get you down there are some really good people in this thread welcome aboard..


----------



## delstele (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey dank I checked out your site nice work bro.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

you wanna buy a t-shirt? 5 bucks...


rzza said:


> View attachment 1422496View attachment 1422495


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Dank
all of us dont know lyerics
All we saw was a post that didnt mean anything to us
As I said before relook at your introduction
Maybe 
"Hey guys Flint in the house I have a glass blowing company have a look"
That im sure would have gotten a positve responce
We are a family here and dont need immature comments and kids on here we are trying to get michigan growers together
If you are leaving then BY if you are staying WELCOME its up to you
All we are saying is WELCOME MICHIGAN GROWERS if you wish to join us be productive if not then dont go away mad just GO AWAY
JUST PLAY NICE THATS ALL


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

it just put me in a shitty mood when i got up and read that shit. i apologize.. 
i got 
sour diesel
chocolope
ak 47
permafrost
blue widow
jack the ripper
trainwreck
cheesewreck
g-13 haze
the purp #1
querkle
and some others. did some trading this crop.
MOTHERS: Jack the ripper
G-13 Haze
AK 47
The Purp #1
Querkle




delstele said:


> Hey bro no need to go there I for one welcome you to this thread we need all the peeps we can get to work together for the common cause.
> 
> Flint is a good city just some bad apples giving it a bad rap. It needs a good base of small business like you to bring back to its once shining light.
> 
> And again bro don't let the haters get you down there are some really good people in this thread welcome aboard..


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

ah I am just hacking on ya rzza.. . I would not go to work, even if they paid me. LOL So you are selling t-shirts rzza? Can you make t-shirts?

Ya know the best lay I ever had was raised in flint, I ain't never been there but shit as far as I am concerned thats where my best piece of ass ever came from so flint is all good.

delstele how's that MM coming along? any short earlier flowering ones?.

dank.. I think that is so cool you got that many strains going. The moms I take it are your favourites?
.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

likes.... what the hell is a heart doing on my screen? What is this "like tree" thing? I have tried to look for it on the forums but with no luck..


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont know mine says 2 Hearts Likes


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/rolliepollie420-134900.html?tab=likes_given#likes_given who is rolliepollie? some police ageny or something.


I see he has a link right under GD's first post of this thread? "rolliepllie likes this thread" it states.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool someone does anyway LOL


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahh I like to get people going...it is probly not LEO... but it is indeed new.

It is cool the dude likes it but I am a man..and men do not have hearts on their screens.LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

You do now LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

delstele
How is Sat. to hook up in Kzoo?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

my mothers are the ones i keep in veg and clone from. i just traded my clones to a buddy for some of his strainz. i got clones for $10 donations if anyone wants some. will trade for tga strains also


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

You might not want the others to find out what you have been up to in michigan medical section - for they may not any longer give a shit about your mothers or your plants.. if they do.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

the only thing i have been doing in there is getting harassed by you.


hic said:


> You might not want the others to find out what you have been up to in michigan medical section - for they may not any longer give a shit about your mothers or your plants.. if they do.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey has anybody heard anything about we have hearts now? how about this rolliepollie guy?


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 4, 2011)

I think RIU is trying to do the Facebook type thing with the 'likes'... kinda unneeded here... Thats what rep points are for


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Dank
Read the whole thread before telling someone off
hic has helped plenty of people in here me included
If you have nothing to contribute dont speak
Thanks


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

GD dank is gone.. he had a kb hate thread going and we played for a bit. But danks days are done. The hate thread even got deleted


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

Hick has some problems... I apologized for putting lyrics on here that must have offended some people. I don't know what else to do. You guys need to settle down a little bit. First thing you guys did was dog my home town. I am proud of my roots. If someone starts off saying people from my area are retarded and that we all need to blow up flint and detroit I am going to be pissed... obviously
Flint is turning around and we have a huge scene out here now. Where else can yoy pay 250 an oz for bomb non stop. Us country ghetto folks ain't got anything better to do than grow dank.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

I am really trying to be positive here. Why don't we just drop this confusing arguement about something I can't even really figure out what I did.... just let highons be highons


----------



## delstele (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> delstele
> How is Sat. to hook up in Kzoo?


I godda work all week end bro sorry I need the money. I will get with you this week for sho if you have the time.



hic said:


> delstele how's that MM coming along? any short earlier flowering ones?.
> 
> 
> .


hic its doing good bro I just put them in the flower room ta sex em out.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

delstele said:


> I godda work all week end bro sorry I need the money. I will get with you this week for sho if you have the time.
> 
> 
> Cool I can do a week day or night trip just let me know
> The JB should be ready to flower LOL


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

I see everyone is doing good with their indoor. I didn't do any indoor this year, but did order Chocolope from DNA(always one of my favorite smokes in Amsterdam) and got the Kandy Kush freebie. I also have a couple of OG Kush seeds from a buddies plant(not sure what seed company). So this year I am thinking about growing all Kushes for my outdoor. Kush is just so fucking good, and is so high in demand around here. I'm pretty sure the kushes should finish up in time, my main concern is mold. But mold is a concern with all indicas and I'm not trying any more sativas.

I haven't posted in a while, because I had nothing to add, but have been following the thread and am loving all of the drama, Its like a reality TV show.

RZZA, I also read your grow thread and was shocked to see that you're a top tier poker player. I play online and live also and plan to play for a living one day. I have won the sunday million, 109r, and finished 4th in the sunday brawl. Where is the best place to play in Michigan?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2011)

when are we blowing up the Flint an Detroit area??
fuckin' right soon, I hope.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

dude i had a mishap with stars like five years ago and i havent played there since. i like the sm alot, extended levels, 10k chips etc...

in michigan you gotta find underground games. the tourneys at the casinos are cheeesy as fuck.


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

I play at the Horseshoe Hammond, mostly on weekends, and mostly just cash games(2/5 or 5/10 NL). I hate live tournies, they take too long, and I've never won one(only played about 5). I am going to play a few live tournies at Chicago Poker Classic in Hammond at the end of the month. They are well ran, and the casino adds a lot of money to the prize pools. Also, the main event is really soft because of all the seats the casino gives away. They give a couple of seats away each day to random players in the room for like a month. So there are like 100 players who are playing a deep stack 3K buyin tournament, who are bad 1/2 nl players. I played last year, and made it down to the final four tables, only to have my AA lose to KK in an enormous pot. 

I actually haven't played on stars in a while because they messed up some deposits and now I can't put money on there. I haven't been playing a ton in the last year, but still play online one or two nights a week(FTP) and go to the casino maybe once a month. It isn't as fun for me as it once was, but I know at some point in the future I will get back into it. I have a good job now, but if I ever lose my job, I will be moving to LA, Vegas, or Florida and playing for a living.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to see ya again firelane, been awhile. 

dank - I have some problems none as big as yours. I would have a hell of alot more problems if I had to grow up with an arrogant bastard such as yourself..You are indeed why I came up with the term "city rat". You give what ever race you come from a bad rap. I did not have any problems with flint until you opened your dumb mouth.. Now I am with everyone that just assume them all be gone, if there are any more of them there like you there. I hope your glorious life in the hood gets shattered and someday your wife bangs that brother of yours. 

Let us see a picture of all these strains you do not have.. your mothers too.
.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

i won a caesars deep stack in vegas, during the wsop i think 2009. 201 players and 150 buyin. 10k for first.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

those tourneys are sweeeeet. 25k in chips and one hour blinds. they arent very sweet during off season but wsop time its hoppin.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Holly crap rzza..I did not think you were that big into gambling.. cool!


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

The tourny coming up has a 1K heads up event. I want to do it so bad, but can't get the day off work. The casino adds a BMW to the prize pool for the winner. Last year they added a porsche. That field will be stacked, last year a few big name pros were in town for that, and the main. Deep stack live events are great as long as you don't bubble, I bubbled a Venetian deep stack, and didn't care about the money, but was pissed I sat there(while in vegas on vacation) for 12 hrs, noon-midnight, all to lose 100 or 200 bucks. But I'm sure once I win a live event, I'll like them more(If I ever win one).


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

i never gamble. only when the mega millions is high and on an occasion ill play bj while waiting for a poker table. 

in poker skill plays a big part its all about ... maintain and control and manage your bankroll.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

firelane that sounds cool. our casinos do big promos with cars n shit but never for the poker rooms


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

They take $1 a pot from every raked game, then use that money for give aways. So really they are just giving the people their money back. But the promos are great if your not a regular in the room.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a nug of jack the ripper from last crop





I sent it in to high times last month. Fuck a green thumb I gotta whole green hand


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice..Now lets see the mothers and all your strains you have growing in your porch. And I hardly doubt you grew that.. maybe your dad did but not you.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

I got more


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

too funny dank..stop it


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

This is right now at my house. Not my dads. Would you give me a break? Those are polyploids caused from my super blue bulb. That shit iis subcool at its fullest. General hydro nutes 60 site aero unit with 30 in it. Skip each hole. That's a duel 5 foot hood with a 1000 super blue and a 600 watt lumatek bulb. I'm not saying I'm better than anyone... I am here to help as well as learn from people..


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

na I was laughing at your ugly face.. it's too much

No I won't cut you a break I do not like you and never will.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

There is my clones


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

kinda good work.. dank. But still they ain't yours.


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

Dank, whats a polyploid?


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

) an organism or cell having more than twice the haploid number of chromosomes.Of a cell or organism having more than twice the haploid number of chromosomes; a polyploid cell; a polyploid species.Organisms that possess two sets of each chromosome. For instance, a human has twenty three pairs of chromosomes, the pair meaning that humans are diploid. This doubles our chromosome compliment to forty six.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

TGA Qleaner polyploid.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

source -biology-online.org


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

they are pictures of me... some guy already posted a picture of me earlier to prove it.. I ain't sayin I'm good lookin either. I don't know what else to do for ya buddy. I hope you get over it. I don't like enemies. What happen to drinkin tea and burnin one? I don't even need to prove myself to anyone. I don't know why I'm even bothering with it.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

dank I am done..still had more in my system from earlier.. I have come to realize that I will never meet you so I won't get to knock your teeth out..so therefore it is now an investment with no return..

You are free of my shit..dank

cool pic- cmt. I had a few CM seedlings do that to me this summer..I kinda thought it was the MG soil?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

just a tip...you probably shouldnt post your illegal grow along with a picture of your face and where you live on here...


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2011)

your a patient right dank?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm making a journal of my next one so stay tuned and spend the 200 bucks on a super blue. This is my fifth harvest. I also went to hydro college in lansing with danny trevino as the teacher. Its a good class. Great results for only 5 under my belt. I'm proud of it not arrogant.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a caregiver with 3 patients that include my parents.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

hic said:


> cool pic- cmt. I had a few CM seedlings do that to me this summer..I kinda thought it was the MG soil?


thanks, i was pretty shocked by it, never saw anything like that before. i use MG too. it seems to be quite common in a couple tga strains, i searched it and quite a few posts came up with twin seedlings and main shoots. not sure about the CM though...soil wouldnt cause it...its a chromosome anomaly.

*my bad dank*...didnt realize you were legal.


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

ahh.. so I would think plants with this chromosone would have potential to be better yeilders. Then plants without this chromosone. Would it be correct in thinking like that?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

you're asking the wrong man, thats a little over my head. i dont think it would effect yield...but ive been wrong before.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

You get huge buds with multiple colas rolled into one. Google polyploid images


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

all the buds on the qleaner looked normal, yield was in line with the rest of the plants too.


----------



## firelane (Feb 4, 2011)

Its like the plant is topped without being cut it seems like. I've had a couple of plants that did that, but not that young, so maybe something different. I had one plant that had three branches at every internode, thats a triploid right?

Do you really understand that definition rzza? that is the one I found when I googled it


----------



## hic (Feb 4, 2011)

I almost have think that if that gene were constantly being back crossed and finally made dominant with its self it would almost have to increase yeild on plants it were to breed with?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 4, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I don't need friends that bad... you guys are not the kind of people I would trust to talk to. You take lyrics and turn them into obnoxious paragraphs and take up a whole forum dogging me for shit you don't know what ur talking about. And I'm not threatning. I already did it. I wanted to make sure he doesn't go into my store. I don't need people like you to cause stress over nothing.
> 
> Live life love


Fuck off these boys are almost family get the fuck out if your gonna cry. Nobody invited you and we could care less for ur ad, glass, or hype

Fuck your life-

And p.s. Hydroworld and Danny is shit and he can teach you shit technique all day long. That wasn't a "college" so don't cheat yourself their. I wouldn't walk in their if the shit was free. 

Learn to sift the bullshit and pay attention to who your talking to before you try to impress ppl. Show some respect to some of the best growers and soon to be breeders in Michigan.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 4, 2011)

firelane said:


> Its like the plant is topped without being cut it seems like. I've had a couple of plants that did that, but not that young, so maybe something different. I had one plant that had three branches at every internode, thats a triploid right?
> 
> Do you really understand that definition rzza? that is the one I found when I googled it


Your right about the tripliod three branches at each node. Poly is 2, from what I gather tho the plants seem to be a mutation and weaker genetically as well as lacking in the yeild department b/c of it being a genetic mutation.

The pictures don't look like a polyploid as much as a mutation. It could also just be a bad seed and mutated while the seed was being created this can happen when the mom is being stressed into a male for fem seeds. I'm sure if your not looking to breed with it, you wouldn't ever notice any difference in it. But I wouldn't use a mutant for a program unless it was like a freak yeilder or potency hit new heights. 

How's things going on ur side hic? I'm hate'n my room now fucker is packed full I don't have enough room! I got 6 rows of 4 five gallon buckets they badly fit into my 5x8 rooms. The lady at the depot looked at me like I was crazy spending 100$ on 48 buckets lol


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 5, 2011)

feel your pain KB my closets are fuul had to put my LED in a temp cabnit until I harvest a few from the main cab or really until I can move outside ( but that wont be any time soon)
Ya have to wonder what the peeps at Home depote and lowes think about all of us that buy things like 5 gal bukets and the rest of the things you can get there


----------



## delstele (Feb 5, 2011)

Well fuck this thread took a wrong turn some ware down the line.....I for one am a bit pissed at all the Jerry Springer shit goin down life is to short for that...


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the good info KB. Can't wait to sit and burn and just sit with ya! I feel both you guys about being "overgrown" Feels like I am getting my ass kicked by these BBS and CM and all the others for that matter.

Wish they would step outside in my world for a minute " outdoors" LOL. they would not have a chance.."the plants".

I hear ya delstele I won't even watch that jerry springer or that wilkos crap...its not stimulating to say the least


----------



## rzza (Feb 5, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> Your right about the tripliod three branches at each node. Poly is 2, from what I gather tho the plants seem to be a mutation and weaker genetically as well as lacking in the yeild department b/c of it being a genetic mutation.
> 
> The pictures don't look like a polyploid as much as a mutation. It could also just be a bad seed and mutated while the seed was being created this can happen when the mom is being stressed into a male for fem seeds. I'm sure if your not looking to breed with it, you wouldn't ever notice any difference in it. But I wouldn't use a mutant for a program unless it was like a freak yeilder or potency hit new heights.
> 
> How's things going on ur side hic? I'm hate'n my room now fucker is packed full I don't have enough room! I got 6 rows of 4 five gallon buckets they badly fit into my 5x8 rooms. The lady at the depot looked at me like I was crazy spending 100$ on 48 buckets lol


you got a good deal. i paid over 200 for 48 (4 gallon) circle pots. then again i went to sunnyside which is quite expensive.

they also didnt fit in my car LOL.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

Rzza I feel ya there that's the only reason I didn't buy smart pots I didn't have the cash they would have been bout 5$ a piece or more even with my Hook up at my local hydro shop I still would be paying atleast double, and at the moment I drive a station wagon and couldn't fit the buckets a new light/hood, and two bales of sunshine mix. Oh and depot buckets are "5 gal" but alot bigger than your 5 gal horticulture pots for half the price and your time to drill holes. I take it you have 3 patients and yourself? That's where I'm at, and i got my old man into the biz and take care of his garden for him and I gave him my fourth patient cuz I don't have the room! So I'm managing 72, the ol mans lucky he gets to have a great harvest the first time around

Del your good in my book bro my hostility only stemmed from so random douche saying that all of us are untrustworthy. I haven't even met any of you guys yet and I trust these boys more than some of my own aquintences.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

hic said:


> Thanks for the good info KB. Can't wait to sit and burn and just sit with ya! I feel both you guys about being "overgrown" Feels like I am getting my ass kicked by these BBS and CM and all the others for that matter.
> 
> Wish they would step outside in my world for a minute " outdoors" LOL. they would not have a chance.."the plants".
> 
> I hear ya delstele I won't even watch that jerry springer or that wilkos crap...its not stimulating to say the least


Ya I'm a little overgrown for sure these I had no patients for almost a year and then got 4 within 2 weeks I was only gonna take on 1 but figured fuck go big or go home. Takin the opportunity. I'm down to sit and burn a while I'll be out and about as soon as it's warm right now im working 24/7 but in a few months I'll be all good and have time to do whatever I want. So I'll def have a joint with your name on it


----------



## rzza (Feb 5, 2011)

yes 3 patients and myself however i am losing two of them because i am no longer offering them a free oz per month. soon i will have just myself and therachshow and allowed 24. im gonna start networking for a couple more.


----------



## rzza (Feb 5, 2011)

i just went to a cvs near my new house and they had DIGITAL heavy duty timers with 1800 watt max and ground plugs and all. they were priced at 19.99 and i thought that was decent then i seen they were on a clearance shelf, 4.99 each. i grabbed up 4 of them and replaced all my old ones.

also, i dont know if this is good or decent or what but it allows 20 on/offs a day...

just thought id share that with yall.


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

Well it took about 30 seedlings but I am happy to announce I've got the pheno that shanti puts up on his website portraing Critical Mass. I know this because the leaf and structure of flowering. 

I will get a pic of her in a day or 2.

rzaa I heard those timers are junk!.... nay just joking, good find dude.


----------



## rzza (Feb 5, 2011)

lol for a second i was like ....fuck man. 

dont do that to me

my body hurts, im aching bad. i have to assume im coming down with something ive not been sick in years.


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

bird flu? rzza


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya there is something going around
The wife is in bed been sleeping and puking all day only a matter of time now


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh shit GD, sorry bro. I hate to see good men go down.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

rzza said:


> yes 3 patients and myself however i am losing two of them because i am no longer offering them a free oz per month. soon i will have just myself and therachshow and allowed 24. im gonna start networking for a couple more.


A free oz? Shit I give my patients three of their plants free and clear which is anywhere between 6 and 9 oz every harvest (2 months) and the other half they buy from me. I guess I could just charge less and oz but I think the word FREE! Really gets them lol. 

If you don't mind me asking or telling what are you charging. You don't have to say anything tho. 

I'm not that worried about the money as much as the plant count need the numbers to start a good program. Hopefully this summer, I got the ok/land from my ol man, I'm going in half/half and building a barn. My new breeding facility and hic your more than welcome to come out and use it. I'm going all out with it professional like in Amsterdam.


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

the plant count for me is my legal and my norm backwoods, It will be a 3 phase system this year.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh you all hear on the news a guy got busted last summer for growing outdoors in a dog kennel completly enclosed and he just got convicted after fighting for these last few months. His lawyer tried to keep him out by saying it was an enclosed locked facility but the judge ruled it not being good enough. So scratch that of your list lol


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

hic said:


> the plant count for me is my legal and my norm backwoods, It will be a 3 phase system this year.


Same here. 48 legal plus the woods. But once I get the barn up I'll have 72 and my ol man possibly my brother as well. So between 144-216 more than enough to find that perfect pheno quick. I also plan to put an actual lab in the barn with a sterile neg pressure room and everything. I'll be more than willing to let you come out and use anything I got


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 5, 2011)

dankshizzle - 02-04-2011 09:32 AM - permalink Report 
Why are you such a nazi? Why do you want to commit murder on people just because they are poverty stricken? And you are racist.. most gays don't discriminate against other minorities. Stay in your closet you piece of shit.

Someones angry.... Was I really that rude to warrant a childish gay joke? Hahaha gotta love it obviously I pointed out some obvious flaws. 

Struck a nerve... Shit... With a little luck his life will be ruined forever. 

Maybe I should where parenthesis on my temples, step to the poetium and just think.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 6, 2011)

KB 
You got one hell of a plan there
Good Luck pulling it all together
Hope the man dosnt think its to big and start fucking with ya.
You know how they are , they write the laws then rewrite them if they didnt get what they want
Hope it all works out for you
GD


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn KB you pull it off and I will help trim once in awhile for some extra dough and bud, for sure. That is infact one hell of a crop to shoot for but if ya get it done, there will be alot you can do! 

I am with GD as to wishing the best of luck in the area of "the man". You have already been raided once outdoor. My advise to you would be to buy a new plot of land.. were the land is cheap "small town" and have it so there is no paper trail or knowledge of your exsistance to LEO that tells them who or what lives there.

Remember no beer and no new friends! Make your friends today - and be done with it. Then you will know why those friends are your friends and not just intrested in how many plants you indeed have.

Rule #1 of course is "the shadow" LOL


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> A free oz? Shit I give my patients three of their plants free and clear which is anywhere between 6 and 9 oz every harvest (2 months) and the other half they buy from me. I guess I could just charge less and oz but I think the word FREE! Really gets them lol.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking or telling what are you charging. You don't have to say anything tho.
> 
> I'm not that worried about the money as much as the plant count need the numbers to start a good program. Hopefully this summer, I got the ok/land from my ol man, I'm going in half/half and building a barn. My new breeding facility and hic your more than welcome to come out and use it. I'm going all out with it professional like in Amsterdam.


dude, give this a while. you will change your policy also. i charge ten a gram to my patients. the only thing free is a smile on my face when i receive the cash. one gram =10 bucks and an oz = 280 bucks


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

hic, who ya callin a bird? lol


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 6, 2011)

johns current caregiver gives him 2 zips per harvest, but after that its 50 an eigth. and then its not even dried properly, and never cured. but he like me is still learning so maybe by the time our harvests are in prices up here willh go down.


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

rzaa - GD is.. maybe.. GD you puking?

KB the issue with the old friends is that you now JOE is a real plummber.. The new guy, Well we cannot be sure if he indeed is just a plummber...

I went to school with a girl right here in this small town..one day in careers class she was not supposed to but did..tell the class her dad works for the CIA.. You never would have known had she not f-cked up that they can be among us and never even now it.. Imagine of all the lives and info this GUY got to get inside of purley from being a dad.. That Is No Lie .. I Swear That To Be The Truth.. So Help Me God!!
.


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

fuck free meds. i dont want this 350 dollar electric bill and i certainly dont wanna pay for the soil and nutes. the legal way to make money from this is to have the patients pay. were not supposed to give free meds and then sell overages on the street however we can legally give free meds and pay our own bills (not an option for me). i want to be legal and i want to make enough money to pay for all this (including my time). therefore no more free meds. i think 10 a gram is decent and if i didnt grow then i would be more than happy to pay a competant grower 280 an oz all day long.

i never got sick hic, i only had the body aches really bad. i took some vitamin c and nyquil. i feel OKAY today.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 6, 2011)

10 a gram is fair. i would hapily pay that. right now i am gettin ready to go pay 50 for 3.5 grams of uncured meds. but its the only place i know of that has any right now. id rather buy regs up here cause at least then im only gettin ripped for half the money. going to get some pineapple express. that shit was impressive. taste was amazing, tried to orde r some beans but they were out on attitude. and whats up with alot of the other sstrains i specifically wanted being sold out!!! i wanted that bluemoonshine from dj short dammnit!


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

rzza- you not wanting a 350 electic bill can be solved with the sun. We gotta get you outdoors! We gotta get you outta the city.LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 6, 2011)

hic said:


> rzaa - GD is.. maybe.. GD you puking?
> No not yet
> Like KB got on the vit C and hoping to pull through
> The wife is a diffrent story, She wishes she would die
> this is day 2 for her hasnt moved off the sofa thrash can in hand


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 6, 2011)

Nothing in life is free someone pays for it one way or another


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

someone explain to me why our keyboard doesnt have a cents button... ya know, like dollars and cents. i dont understand why its not here?


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

Because in america most of our "cents" is gone.. common "sense" I mean

delstele- starting to get sex shown with the BW after 2nd transplant - so far 2 males have been found. I always think it sucks that the males are first to throw out sex during veg. couple more days and I will begin to see white hairs and the rest of the sacs will be out good enough to separate!.

The way it stands those BW will be ready for flower in about 2 weeks The tw ww + cm's in about 3 ..and I am overgrown with CM! Now this is were it becomes stimulating and the begining begins. 

Watch out for the Michigan only strains there gonna kick that weak crystally fruity sativa shit right back into the future!


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 6, 2011)

I got you on the pineapple express. When I go up north to my cabin, ill bring you some of those and my hawaiian big bud. Those to are some to keep. My buddy that has em won't get off em but when I tell him where you live hell be down.. or u can come down whenever and get em. If you drive to me ill give you clippings for free. I have several strains to choose from. I got my shit listed somewhere in this thread. Free klippings for everyone! Its 10$ a g al day long too if ya need meds. U must be a patient! Don't bring bugs with you and won't leave with any.



convict156326 said:


> 10 a gram is fair. i would hapily pay that. right now i am gettin ready to go pay 50 for 3.5 grams of uncured meds. but its the only place i know of that has any right now. id rather buy regs up here cause at least then im only gettin ripped for half the money. going to get some pineapple express. that shit was impressive. taste was amazing, tried to orde r some beans but they were out on attitude. and whats up with alot of the other sstrains i specifically wanted being sold out!!! i wanted that bluemoonshine from dj short dammnit!


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey dank - really nice last post. I hope you get a chance to hook up the needy, It feels better than alot of things. I would give ya rep for that one if you were not such a dink in the past... cool dank, nice to see that side of ya!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

Rzza at this point I can afford to give away the extra for free I'm still making upwards of 8 g's every 2 months while giving away an lb.5 and I don't charge more than 250 a zip that's like 8 a gram but on smaller packages it's 10 a g as well. I also work for the man to keep legal income in. 

I'm a resourceful grower (and get one hell of a discount at the hydroshop) plus I can't keep 10gs in a shoe box every 2 months lol. You can only deposit 9,999 dollars in cash in the bank without being questioned but do it every 2 months and the IRS will wonder why they don't get theirs. 

Hic- I'm well aware of my current sitch especially with the whole friends aspect of everything. I belive I have 1 good friend that I can trust enough to keep around we've grown up together and grown together. As soon as I became a grower about 6 years ago I learned quick who I could keep around. I don't even help out my other "friends" that grow cuz I don't want my real name linked to them in anyway mkstmof them think since they have a card they are free to run their mouths about being in the trade like it's a way to become cooler than everyone else in the room. 

I also don't drink quit about 5 years ago I don't even have a beer but maybe every 6 months if that and usually I don't finish it lol. You can't be drunk or really high on anything for that matter to stay ahead of everyone else. 

The raid this summer was a hiccup, a large one, but still in all it wasn't on my property and I didn't live anywhere near there at the time so they couldn't link me to it. I think the only reason they asked for me was the ran the names at the address and I never changed my drivers liscense for good reason, but I have a small record 1 possession, and open intox, failed probate blah blah. Shit from when I was younger and dumber. 

The property wouldn't be legally in my name more of a written contract with the ol man to keep his ass safe, and if LEO doesn't like it, well... I'll bridge that gap when it arises tho I'll take every precaution to evade that. Co-ops are legal so long as the residence is more than a 1 person dwelling, all caregivers in Michigan tho are supposed to grow in a commecial zoned building not out of their homes. 

If you really read and understand the laws they Really set up for us to fail you can grow 12 but hold 2.5 oz?.. Any retard with half a brain pulls more than that on a first run with no nutrients and ambient house lighting. Enclosed locked facility means somthing different to each person. Enclosed dog kennels with a lock seemed ok to me but that guy just got convicted. "useable marijuana" well if it's not cured for 4-6 months like the pros do then I'd have 8 elbows floating around and 2-3 more harvests before I could smoke it. You think Leo will allow that? Even having it broke down into 2.5'oz jars with labels stating it won't be ready a few weeks apart prolly won't slide cuz to them the curing process doesn't matter. 

What I'm trying to say is either way we are all in some danger. Ghost'n is the best thing to do but there's really not anyway we can make a good living and fly under the radar at all times it's gonna take a few brave souls to stand up with a middle finger and just do it. I for one am your man, either I'm gonna make it big or go down in a hail of gunfire try'n. 

Pin it to win it boys.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

And don't take that as blind ignorence either I know what I'm doing, fully aware of the consequence, but if we want to be able to do this legally and NOT be fully legal and get fucked by major corporations like monsanto. We need to do it ourselves.

Look at the big Cali growers, they didn't get there being scared or stupid. It took balls, street smarts, and luck. I seem to have a fair amount of all three, and I'm not overly confident in our legal system. I live the same life I did before I got my card

Loose lips sink ships. Plain and simple

I got this opportunity and I'll be dammed if some snot nose punk is gonna take it from me.


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

i too no longer indulge in the cocktails... for six years now. i never had a problem with it, i just got sick of the hangovers and even the feeling of getting sloppy drunk


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

I was a raging alky from 18-21 a case of beer a day, and puke all morning at work, few beers at lunch back on the roof possibly puke more from the heat, then drink til I black out. 

Liquer made me mean and I did alot of things I regret, crashed cars, fought friends, got kicked out of bars. I can't step foot in a bar now cuz i get shit faced and fight my way out. Every time 

Well gotta vet ready for superbowl party at the folks house. I get back with y'all later. 

Be safe tonight alot of asshole will be drunk driving I don't wanna see any of you on the news


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

Michigan Growers LEO ass kicking fund.. that is were all the extras should go, until leo learns his lesson.. Do we have a lawyer in the house?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahah I'll donate all day long!


----------



## hic (Feb 6, 2011)

You know... that is fundamental key in all of this. We must find a lawyer that is like you KB.. one that will let it all go and really fight for the right.. If we can not find one that is like us, we will have to have one built.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

inspiration for next year boys.... few days before the raid


[video=youtube;U6eCpRPcHOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6eCpRPcHOY[/video]


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 7, 2011)

ha HAAAAA!!!! first post using my new droid teatherd to my laptop for internet!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 7, 2011)

KB 
What strain was that last year that you grew for the man ?


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet track on that vid kb.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 7, 2011)

Tryin this out for a change. Built new room. 
Set up with a raptor n two classics. Dwc totes all around. Only 10 in aero


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

dank, ya doin a journal?


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

who took that pic, the invisible man? wheres ur reflection?


----------



## delstele (Feb 7, 2011)

rzza said:


> who took that pic, the invisible man? wheres ur reflection?




Upper right hand corner..


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

i think that the ending of the room, like a black wall or somethin?


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 7, 2011)

kinda looks like a tennis shoe right next to the statue on the floor... We playing eye spy now Rzza?


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 7, 2011)

Kloset, I really like your point of view on the whole Marijuana laws and nonsense. I too am very passionate about Marijuana, to the point where i'll risk my relationship with my girlfriend and family to prove to them that marijuana is a medicine, and that not only 'burn-outs' smoke. I smoke because I have a legit nerve pain in my left foot, and the smoke more or less distracts me from the pain, and makes it more tolerable. I am currently only twenty and cannot grow for patients yet! I'm studying under Rzza now, who is my caregiver. It is truly luck that we found eachother, and we did it over RIU! So rep to RIU lol, but basically what i'm ranting about is, I want to do what you were saying, I want to be that guy with my middle finger in the air!! Marijuana is my passion, and I am willing to do anything and everything to show society that it is a harmless drug, if you even can classify it as that.
So what do I have to do, to be on your level?


----------



## hic (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey RachShow good to see ya back around!, Stick around the outdoor is coming up in just a wink.


----------



## hic (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 1428377


some pics for day-dreaming. One of the cm clones is going to be the main runner this year "bottom left". One of them will be for BW. and all the others are for smoking.lol - except for dels BB.. I may make it the biggest plant I have ever grown - idk.

All will be flowered inside except dels and maybe 1 or 2 more.
.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 7, 2011)

Good start hic but you are going to run out of room before spring I think
I am having this problem right now 
Got the itch early .... Oh well


----------



## hic (Feb 7, 2011)

I know right GD.. All the plants you have to start to make sure things get done right is just nuts! lol

had to have fresh shit for the pre-plant gettogether burn?


----------



## hic (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 1428495



I am also going to throw this out there.. I will have this in clone form from a brand new mamma for all that wish for one with a mmj card for this outdoor year.. For free.. you may get more then one. "and that is one plant in the pic"

I know you all took me serious when I said shit in michigan will not be the same - take that haters!

Those clones though are intended for the needy not for a drug runner


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm doin a journal.. I just got my t5 above it now. Veggin for a minute. Then the big boys come out.. still hookin up the 240 timer controll panel and climate control panel for the co2 and fans. Will put journal together when room is complete..
Figured since I was growin some jack, I might as well have the hemperer watch over my garden.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1428495
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that CM?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 8, 2011)

ha HAAAAAA!!! pics once agian

1st one is diesel 2nd good ol great white about 5 weeks i just added overdrive


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 8, 2011)

rach havent forgot about you either just been super busy bro i got ur beans tho...

and my ol lady threatens to leave me cuz i spend more time and caremore for my plants! she doesnt understand its a way of life..and if she doesnt like it ill take my plants and leave..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> KB
> What strain was that last year that you grew for the man ?


LOL!!!

they were looking for a sativa but i threw out the great white shark...i think it pissed them off so they ripped um up and told me to start fresh this year...hahah


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes GD that is the huge jammy CM pheno. I took cuttings of all CM's from this indoor deal. I will also be taking cuttings of every BW


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

KB - I take it your back online with us for the summer?

Yea KB about the wife thing they all bitch about the smell but that stops when they see the money.. happens to us all


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

hic said:


> KB - I take it your back online with us for the summer?
> 
> Yea KB about the wife thing they all bitch about the smell but that stops when they see the money.. happens to us all


I thought it was only mine that did that, Now I have to find what is diffrent about mine LOL


----------



## rzza (Feb 8, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


>


super sick photo. young, gangsterish looking ...

whats with the flexfix all around the frame?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything else is wrapped in that shit, the frame was a garbage find so I wrapped it too. Gotta get that reflection. You will see in my journal I am very anal in how clean an neat I keep my room. I removed the trim before I layed mylar just to have a clean look around my door... its ocd but only kicks in in my garden.


----------



## rzza (Feb 8, 2011)

ditto. check my journal youll see we are one in the same. except my ocd always kicks in...


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 8, 2011)

hic said:


> Yea KB about the wife thing they all bitch about the smell but that stops when they see the money.. happens to us all


I absolutely love the smell of my basement... LOL, I would rather smell green then see it!


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 1430094View attachment 1430093View attachment 1430092



Funny shit last post GD

GD are 3 pics of what the BBS beans are turning out to be. I did not take a pic of shorty of the one that is just plain perfect either. 

1st is the sativa dom. 2nd is another that leans a little more sativa then the rest. 3rd is the one that is flowering the fastest. Thanks again GD!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

hic no problem they look as thou they found a loving home


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 1430114View attachment 1430111View attachment 1430110



Sorry could not fit em all in one pic.lol First pic is the flowering room except for 4, the 2 bbs sativas and 2 big cms.. 3rd pic is the jammy pheno..2nd pic is the skunky potent "blue" pheno, I am sure it is the cold michigan nights that turn them hairs blue. 

I will try and get it cold enough to turn blue.. but not while the buds are kicking like this.. a few weeks and I will try to get em blue.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

your going to be up to your ASS in BBS LOL


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 1430135


And this one is Mr.Nices CM.. This is the one with the big bud I am 100% sure.


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> your going to be up to your ASS in BBS LOL


 

I can't f-ing wait to make my own GD..been wanting to for years. Not hacking on this offcourse


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

what are the CMs from last year that you crossed?


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

I crossed a big jammy one. I crossed a potent "blue" one - I crossed them both with the same short stinky male.

I also used that male on trainwreck and ST and mandala and WW.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

All Mr Nice ?


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

All Mr.Nice what sweety?


Capt - I love the smell too, always have


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

I Know they are F##&&# monsters


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

How far along are your CM's GD


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

2 weeks in flower


----------



## hic (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to know if there is a hip ass younger lawyer or a student of law residing in michigan that smokes dope, and or grows dope!

Where would I find a guy like me you and the next other than a university? Do any of you know of a hip lawyer personally? Do any of you know a lawer that in some way is diffrent then the others?

After this outside grow this year that is it. some sort of unity in the real world is gonna have be wanted or even better achieved come fall. 
I have no idea what kind of unity I am looking for but it ain't found in your mamas kitchen. 

I want to hear some ideas from some of you in the way of a form of unity, Ideas and thoughts you would consider that would make our love of growing marijuana and make it a good thing. I see a lot of potential here but I also see a lack of motivation.

I came to riu looking to see if there were any michigan outdoor growers. I found some, As you all did. Now it is almost time to get something just purely fucking unreal done.

Those wanting to sell seeds for a living fine..done. Those who wanna sell clones..done Those who wanna grow dope and get rid of it to the same dispencery...done. Those who wanna grow massive amounts of dope and know that the lawyer is always there...done. But it can not be done alone. At end of the fall is my deadline for real bridges, I will be slipping off the charts

plain and simple if I cannot use or work with ya in the real world I have no use for ya.. I know how it must sound - but the truth hurts the most, but hey it will fade.

But hey ya gotta admit I would be one honest son of a bitch to work with eh.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2011)

hic 
Sounds like we have the first thing to discuss at the spring fling 
No better place then face to face


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 9, 2011)

O


hic said:


> KB - I take it your back online with us for the summer?
> 
> Yea KB about the wife thing they all bitch about the smell but that stops when they see the money.. happens to us all


oh I know that she bitches all day but will ask for some cash and when I say that to her she freaks out


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 9, 2011)

Hic ill bridge that gap with you for all of thee above seeds, clones, dispencery, hydroshop, massive plants and stacks of cash real deal business.

it aboubt god damn time..lol...ive been talking to you guys for a year now and have come to know you as freinds..i could probably almost pick you out of a crowd by now..

get at me hic..seroiusly the venture will be worth the trip.. and ill put in the time money and whatever else it takes to make our way to the top.. I belive we would make a good team..and we have the same goals on a broad aspect


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

I think the whole non advertising way is the way to go for some sort of dispencery. Kinda like an underground dispencery. 

Currently I am trying to find out if it would be legal to have a dispencery that is not like a dispencery. A dispencery ran by 2 patience selling to other patience, outside some city limit.

Getting outside of city limits is crucial I believe, in some way. A low key but legit dispencery - I do not want the world to see it just the people.

A key example of whyu I think it is necessary we have good ol boy lawyer on the take. 

Any lawyers out there yet today? all the dope you can smoke - hell well even get ya some cash and other shit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

hic said:


> Currently I am trying to find out if it would be legal to have a dispencery that is not like a dispencery. A dispencery ran by 2 patience selling to other patience, outside some city limit.


isnt that exactly what a dispensary is...a place where patients sell meds to other patients?


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes but commercial, agriculture, and residential zoning is an are at which it can be diffrent then the "typical" michigan dispencery.

Kinda hard to explain what I am after.. A dispencery that does not follow under the typical fed raid over priced, with a big stupid magnifying glass on the table despencery, But dispencery that is not on their radar at all. 

One that is in no phone book, one that is not registerd with the state as a dispencary but yet is legal due to patient to patient dealings.. Kinda get me cmt?

I wanna know if something like that can happen legally.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

oh ok, yeah i got ya now, clear as a bell.

the dispensary in dryden was only allowed by the city (until the county busted them) if they agreed to stay under the radar, like you said. no advertising and all that and they couldn't call themselves a dispensary...but word got around, like it does, and they got on the radar and the county came after them and shut them down. it was a great place to go to, but still over priced...and lol they had a big magnifying glass too..

the more secret, underground, exclusive, etc. something is, the more interest it stirs up.

the "dispensary" you're talkin about is the kind i would love to go to and help supply with meds.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 9, 2011)

man theres so much to learn, im upgrading with taxes, you guys know way more than i do, i want to do a perpetual, but space is a major issue, as in im pretty much out of it, i am definately getting a fan/filter combo, and want to get a 600 hps, i dont have room for another tent the size of the one i already have.. 
i know you guys are all going way bigger, but im small scale and budget, should i get a small tent like this http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-S-20-x-36-x-64---Silver-Lined.asp , and put my 400 mh in it for a veg, and then get a 600 hps, to put in the larger tent i already have for a flower, thats gonna be pushin the limits of the available space, adding http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-6in-Inline-Fan-&-Charcoal-Filter-Combo.asp for temp and odor control, would i be able to harvest perpetually?


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

convict- are using cfl's an idea?

If space was an issue I would save money and space by using cfl's "you can stack if ya use cfl's".. You could get a roll of mylar for 20 bucks.. 

Then you could use your MH and your HPS combined or seperate for flower... First good grow indoor I used a 400watt MH and got the job done. then you will have 2 lights for perpetual and save some bacon.

Some ideas?


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 9, 2011)

i use a few cfls on seedlings, but im just talkin about 4 28 watters, for the price of larger cfls i could get a hps. i found this http://www.mixwholesale.com/HPS and MH Lights/ and am thinking about their small tent in hydro kits section with a 100 hps, put the 400 in the small tent for veg on its side maybe? then flower under the 1000, or at least a 600. im not very good with constructing shit, i have a tent shell, all i need is to get pvc poles for a frame and put in the light, but its too large for the room, also if im runnin 1000 watts im prolly gonna make waves on the electric bill, the 400 is fine, but im worried about runnin 1000 untill i move somewhere witha basement, @ which point i will have seperate rooms for veg and flower, im gonna checkk into the cfl idea though, thanks


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

I see convict. but 2 - cfls at 23 watts is almost halfway to a 100 for $6 bucks = $12 for almost 100 watts of light. Cfl's also alot less heat and electric bill



cmt - thanks for the intel.


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 9, 2011)

hic said:


> Yes but commercial, agriculture, and residential zoning is an are at which it can be diffrent then the "typical" michigan dispencery.
> 
> Kinda hard to explain what I am after.. A dispencery that does not follow under the typical fed raid over priced, with a big stupid magnifying glass on the table despencery, But dispencery that is not on their radar at all.


Hic, just never try and open a dispensary in Oakland County... Mike Bouchard is a dick! He shut down (raided) a dispensary in the Ferndale area... Then again, people were leaving the dispensary and selling to people in the parking lot... kinda retarded if you ask me... But it's stupid people like that who screw things for the legitimate people. As for the whole lawyer thing, I could switch my major from culinary arts... lol, I have been researching the laws... and might have found an exploitable loophole... lol


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

capt - It would be cool if ya became a lawyer for sure. Really in court I do not think it matters if you are indeed a licensed lawer just as long as whoever you have defend you knows the laws and is willing to speak..

capt if you really wanna be a lawyer.. well now you just got some real suppport. Find out for yourself if it could go that way and keep us posted. 

capt even if you do not want to become a lawyer.. we will need a ear and voice of law.. and there are plenty of other things you could do as well.. I do not have a mind for many things reading and understanding the lyrics used to describe a law is one of them. Although michigans first round of laws are easy enough.. I know that round 2 of their laws will be much more and it will be harder to read.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 9, 2011)

hic
What about talking to someone from NORML they might beable to shead some light on the subject


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 9, 2011)

Just pulled some mango. Thought it had some nice color..





Not a huge yielder but awesome color. Purple from top 2 bottom on day 69


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

Querkle after a few days of curing. tastes like grape and blackberry candy to me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Just pulled some mango. Thought it had some nice color..
> Not a huge yielder but awesome color. Purple from top 2 bottom on day 69


looks like some nice bud. whose mango is that?


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

cmt - looks damn tasty. You coming up by newaygo anytime soon? would love a sample joint.lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

hic said:


> cmt - looks damn tasty. You coming up by newaygo anytime soon? would love a sample joint.lol


thanks. shit man, you're waaaay over on the west side, i'm in the thumb. would love to let ya try it out but it would all be gone by the time i got to ya lol. i reveg'd her and plan i keepin that one for life (so you might get to try it in the future) and i will be breeding her when i find a worthy male....so i'll have free seeds for all..


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn cmt no one lives by me. what does newaygo county seem like flint or something? idk. 

cmt - I also have another idea that I am going to run by ya.. what about an call order "dispencery"? 

Got one guy sitting around taking orders? The dude could call in and in a day or 2 later BAM his shit is there and so is the consumer?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

thats what happens when you live in the middle of nowhere, like me, not many people around.

a call order dispensary would be perfect. there is one of those kinda close to me but they dont deliver to my area.


----------



## hic (Feb 9, 2011)

It could either be a blessing or a disaster that we all live so far apart. I do know that it is going to go one of 2 ways. 

1- I create my playground and take back my hometown 2- I rally with others and have a ride. Either way I will always be fucked so it don't matter.

I do know 1 thing for sure- I do not do well in a crowd over 2 or 3 therefore I am not running a dispensary at all. So if there is none that can do that here there is no reason to continue with the talk.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

Hic 
Do dispensarys have to be on record ? or can several caregivers get together and just sell to people with cards?
All the cops in my area are pretty RED and I think they would be a thorn in the ass to try and work with but who knows


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

hic
Check this out 420Lawyer.com they may be the way to go


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Do dispensarys have to be on record ? or can several caregivers get together and just sell to people with cards?
> All the cops in my area are pretty RED and I think they would be a thorn in the ass to try and work with but who knows


dispensaries are ran like a business, so to operate legally you would need normal permits, insurance and what not. as far as registering with the state as a dispensary, i have no idea. i read an article on MMMA a while back that said the state was going to allow 12 dispensaries, that had to register with the state as a dispensary....but never heard anything more about it.

what you guys are talkin about would be more like a co-op, or compassion club....which i think is smarter. i dont think its good at all to be labeled as a dispensary by anyone at this point in time.

just make sure you stick to caregiver to registered patient transfers and patient to patient transfers and stay within all plant and amount limits, if you do that, they really cant stick ya with anything. however....county to county can be extremely different. if i were to go to the next county over, i would get busted for a patient to patient transfer.

i plan on running a dispensary one day, we have a store front here on the farm and all the indoor space i need to grow and i have investors lined up. michigan just needs to clarify the laws a bit more before i try to open shop. the county i live in is cool, but the county the store front is in isnt real cool with MMJ (they already shut down 1 dispensary and 3 compassion clubs)...i live right on the county line, it sucks.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

CMT
Thanks for that 
By the way nice room set up you got


----------



## rzza (Feb 10, 2011)

certain cities are trrying to or have written laws allowing such business. southfield, hazel park, roseville, ann arbor and many others... they have specific places within their city where they will allow the business such as light industrial areas and i think roseville has a specific strip of gratiot where itll be allowed.


----------



## rzza (Feb 10, 2011)

you will need a shit ton of cash to be the lucky guy to open such a place though. the cities are only doing this for revenue so you better expect some high permit costs etc..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks for the info rzza. i forgot to mention that, expect very high permit costs when it comes to a MMJ business.

thats why i say go for a compassion club.

*GD* - thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt - I do not understand why we would need a permit for anything? A med patient can sell to anopther med patient for the cost it was to produce correct? On a man to man basis, card holder card holder transaction.. is that not already a right? So why would I pay for a right? I just paid money to a pot doctor and a fee to the state for that right.

Now what I understand is that is all about advertising and zoning and classifications.. If you advertise you are in some sort of special class.. I wish I could explain it but it is in the law. Business that advertise and go commercial have to pay out the ass for certain permits, have to kiss city councils ass, have to add tax be set up for tax, have all kinds of certain things that can under law be avoided with being under diffrent circumstances.

Here is an example... a roofing subcontractor does not have to pay all these fees as say a roofing contractor.. The diffrence one gets fined up the ass for the ability to breath . While the subcontractor simply gets a 10-99.

Now the diffrence between the too is contractor advertises and pays for rights. While the subcontractor has no bills ans has rights but not as many rights as the contractor has paid the man to be able to do..such as advertise and own a storefront you guys kinda get me?? Where the fuck is that lawyer!!!

the subcontractor pays for all his bill but yet lives in the shadow and is in terms legal. bottom line,


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

I can be done but by not being zoned a commercial establishment. Outside city limits would help in a big way, I know it would... It can be done by following the crowd and looking like all the other chikens with there heads stuck in cans or It can be done with the othe methods which are all to well forgotten about..Well they want ya to forget about them any ways


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahh yes this is it..,. we can not become or have an establishment or be a business.. that is it! that is what I was looking for!!!

gotta be outside the box bitches.


So 2 guys chilling playing videogames in a agriculture of residential facility with med-cards, could infact sell clones or pot seeds to a med patient that walks threw there front door.. Now if them boys had shit all the time..things could happen- While a couple boys are working on a transport, with medcards in hand!

I say the let local leo fuck with us when we get going..they will lose more then us. No jail time - we will have a bond fund just in case


----------



## rzza (Feb 10, 2011)

its almost spring, im getting my flowers ready early


----------



## rzza (Feb 10, 2011)

from hicory ...


----------



## rzza (Feb 10, 2011)

qwerklexbubble 
i posted the pic with ph test so you can see just how tight and compact they are starting out. the nodes are just stacked on top of each other. those are the tiny eight ounce party cups.


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

I will throw this out there because fear is a bitch.. I will indeed take the rap for anything that goes stray for a bit.. Meaning I will take full lawfull accountability if you indeed did not break the law. What I am trying to say is that if we work together I will take the laws furry. If anyone is going to go to jail point the finger at me.

I assure you jail does not scare me in any way. I have not been there much but I know that I will be treated more humanely then almost all of you. I will tell you the truth so that your fears may fade.. they will not even be able to molest me in what they call strip search.. after they make their phone calls I will be gone.

It ain't no thing really I would rather enjoy the encounter...that is what sets me apart and that is why some fear can leave your minds. I get sent away for a few weeks till I take meds and BAM- hics back.. That is my gift to you!

rzza - looking real good!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW hic that is quite a gift
But I dont think it is fair to you if indeed we have done nothing wrong and are profitting from the deal then IMHO all that profit should take the same risks
That is how I roll but thanks for the offer I myself can do the time for the crime


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

well then GD pehaps we will trade cookies someday! instead of seeds LOL I like your attitude GD. 

One day closer to - breaking dirt for the summer grow boys. I am ready!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinkng about that this morning until I steped outside FUCK -9 and then add the wind -20 
Did I move to the north pole and nobody told me WTF


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 10, 2011)

Im pretty sure that if you only accept 'donations' instead of patients paying patients, that there is nothing the local leo could do because then it is not a business... the donations can be you bond fund. I dont see why patient 2 patient transactions could be considered illegal- but they would probably try and say that you wouldnt want someone trading vicodin for oxycoton... its something that would have to be outlined carefully- and it would be walking on eggshells with the ever changing and developing laws. but i truly have hope that patients and growers as a community can set the example of how we can do this without all the unneeded bs. *


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2011)

that is how the goverment get all our money through BS


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

capt - thanks for that bit of info as well.. so we take big donations, that can be done.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 10, 2011)

what is the grow law in michigan


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

Well cool guys, I am done talking about the dispesary for awhile.

Now I will not be using the max 12 plants in this years outdoor med grow. I can legally only have 12 plants and I need ALL of that plus some to make my shit work out. I will kill one of the cm's plants in my garden at the end of june.. for by the time I am done taking clones for phase 3 the plant will be useless. thus giving me another plant to work with indoor

I am going to try to grow as less plants as possible when it come to this years med grow.. hard to believe but yea it's true. The less numbers I have outdoor the more genes I can play with indoor. 

you see we all know damn well if I grew 12 giant plants the helicopter will tell someone, 12 of hics plants will get ripped up for sure just as KB's did. Now what if I grow 4 plants? I will yeild the same as a normal guy would 12, and if the state boys ever come out they will see 4 plants.. 4 plants is easier on the eyes to a cop then 12, even if they are much larger then normal.

So thats how the med grow is going to go. the same ol shadow shit for the outdoor illegal grows. going to get a couple sagrmatha BB seeds going on too at the same time as the bubba kush! Going to be very very busy this summer

p.s. that tw+cm is a stretcher


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> what is the grow law in michigan


 
don't get caught?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

lmao, you got that one right hic.


----------



## hic (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a link for newbies to read and look over. I find most of this information legit. Many questions can be answered here.

LINK - http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ%20Basic%20Topics.htm

.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 11, 2011)

"dispencerys" are illegal in our state "co-ops" or a group of caregivers being compensated for the work that goes into cultivating marijuana is legal..to have a store youd have to pull permits and pay out the ass in taxes my parents owed a video store and was put out of buisness after being audit'd. taxes went up like 1000% it was rediculous. 

an underground co-op would be the best way and most profitable, but thats kinda what we already are. co-op just means that you can hold more product on 2-3 ppl than one person, and can deal with more "customers" per day. exspecially if harvests were stagged. If you actually wanted to open a med store you'd have to get a permit, building, pay rent, taxes, sales taxes, and be in public eye for what your doing all day long. I personaly would rather do wht I do now with a few good freinds/growers/breeders open a breeding facility, and own a hydroshop. This way I can still have patients and income from that, while also owning a legit buisness that doesnt bring alot of "med" money in. hydroshops tho ppl know what they are for they taylor to the indoor gardener and you can grow anything indoors, hel alot of farmers have swithched to hydroponics in the last few years, better yeilds n a smaller space..more profit.

I'd rather be a breeder, and sell my genetics, rather than grow for the man because I wont see half the money owning a co-op...but it wont cost me much to do a few thousand seeds to sell to the bay or other local co-ops or maybe one day the tude. plus I can stay a ghost for the most part I dont even give my meds to dispencerys now even tho they have tried to get it from me..it just seems to public and I dont know them from anyone, whats to say they wouldnt use my name even tho i say im KB tot them as well, but still I dont need the extra eyes and running mouth...either does anyone here for that matter.

hic I dont care that you live 2 hours bro good ppl are hard to come by in this buisness, honest trustworthy ppl..im down to do buisness as a breeder and put up money for a facility plan to build in the fall...we dont have to live close to work on genetics..think amsterdam and cali


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 11, 2011)

hic said:


> Well cool guys, I am done talking about the dispesary for awhile.
> 
> Now I will not be using the max 12 plants in this years outdoor med grow. I can legally only have 12 plants and I need ALL of that plus some to make my shit work out. I will kill one of the cm's plants in my garden at the end of june.. for by the time I am done taking clones for phase 3 the plant will be useless. thus giving me another plant to work with indoor
> 
> ...


you dont plan on growing in your yard do you? outdoors is outdoors its guerilla, theres no legal outdoors in this great state of shit..cali can why cant we? an green house may work, but shit I plan to throw out about 4-5 10 plant plots..banking on 1-2 getting ripped or heli'd out..if they all pull thru then shit ill be overwhelmed but typicly not...I had 16 last year tho they were all withing 30 yard of each other and massive to say the least, I hid them very well, thinking they'd only be 6ft not 12-15, once they hit 9ft I knew if they flew over I'd be fucked.

new plan, new place, new year, new outlook ...I do know that I will be one cautious mother fucker out there this year tho, camo head to toe, police scanner on!

I'll have some updte pics tomar my fucking job decided that I have to work tomar as I was punching out...oh by the way dont start your weekend your working tomar...thanks alot fuckers! god if i didnt need legal income ID QUIT!


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 11, 2011)

Cmt did I read something about hanging your lights in ur journal... I found a way to hang them strong and moveable. L bracket is bad ass for hanging lights. Gives you flexability without having to keep drilling holes.


----------



## hic (Feb 11, 2011)

dank - hey dude you seem like a pro. Nice work - way to REP michigan! flint nonetheless.

KB- I am only a caregiver, I will be a patient come summer " need more cronic pain documentation" Hell I have not been to a MD doctor in 15 years so I need some paperwork.. Ahh they been trying to get me to go for some time - so now I will go.

Any way I am only going to grow 4 or 5 in this outdoor locked facility simply beacause it will look like 20 from the air - and I need hear no shit from leo this year..

Thus I will have my patiant covered with his 2.5 oz free smoke for the whole year in a snap. Getting him right out of my picture for a whole year! All plants grown indoor in the winter will be all mine - to say the least. 

This is one reason why I just do not understand all of this BULLSHIT... I can give my cousin 2.5 ounces a month, a year, FOR FREE it's so fucking easy that it astounds me that this is the world I live in! I will never have to charge a patient for his legal amount in my life!

I will grow more then he will be allowed in a year no prob in a blink of an eye - I keep everything after his years stash. -- phase 1

If your caregiver can't grow outdoors get a fucking new one! PEOPLE - gosh holly shit f-n A 

.


----------



## hic (Feb 11, 2011)

Needless to say 3 quarters of the year all the pot I pump out in winter indoors is also mine - my pot is my pot I can do what ever the heck I please with my what they call "overages" I think? My whole f-ing year is overages!!!! 

Now the secret is out! and I guess I will indeed see how ingnorant Michigan will become.


KB- and let us not forget about the f-n other 6 that I am to legally have too - they will not be in the med patch but will be grown! perhaps a breeding session may also occur? or better yet find some more mommies for the winters work? idnk but yea they will also be utilized except they will be indoor and out of the eyes of all the helicopters. hmmm maybe there is 4 damn phases?

.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Cmt did I read something about hanging your lights in ur journal... I found a way to hang them strong and moveable. L bracket is bad ass for hanging lights. Gives you flexability without having to keep drilling holes.


yup, that was me...was lookin for a simple way to be able to move them around. hell yeah, thats a great idea...i was thinkin too complicated. i'm gona have to do that one of these days. i think we have some of that pre drilled angle iron laying around here on the farm too. good lookin out man.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 11, 2011)

hic said:


> dank - hey dude you seem like a pro. Nice work - way to REP michigan! flint nonetheless.
> 
> KB- I am only a caregiver, I will be a patient come summer " need more cronic pain documentation" Hell I have not been to a MD doctor in 15 years so I need some paperwork.. Ahh they been trying to get me to go for some time - so now I will go.
> 
> ...


I got a doctor that is no questions asked no paperwork. Cash and id only. Legit. Got at least 20 people I know that went through him


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 11, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Cmt did I read something about hanging your lights in ur journal... I found a way to hang them strong and moveable. L bracket is bad ass for hanging lights. Gives you flexability without having to keep drilling holes.


Dank
Thanks for the great info sometimes thesimple solution is overlooked


----------



## hic (Feb 11, 2011)

dank - if the DR. is legit can you get me in? I would just assume the cheap easy route on this one.


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 11, 2011)

I went to the dr today and im pretty sure it was a waste of time... I just want my damn card! Dank... This dr isnt in flint is he? That kinda apt requires a babysitter and gas... Lol- i hate i75!


----------



## hic (Feb 11, 2011)

delstele - you around? I got some questions.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 11, 2011)

DR. Graves
2337 W. Mt morris rd.
Mt. Morris, MI
Someone was charging 200.00 for that info 6 months ago on craigslist. I know it is for sure. I am proof and about 20 pf my friends are too.
Your welcome
Phone number is 8105649524... he was 50 when I went, then 100, now I think he's up to 150.

Dr. Graves is the man... its like woodstock in the parking lot


----------



## hic (Feb 11, 2011)

you got your rep from me dank. Thanks if it all pans out I may have more in the med grow than I had previously thought.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 11, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 12, 2011)

four phases?, hell im up to 6 a year now not including operation ghost guerilla..hahah..



belive the pics go room, deisel, great white, beggining of 6th week, three more to go maybe 4..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 12, 2011)

hic you otta be a patient to be in the biz bro, gotta protect number 1, thats your first line of defense, what other excuse do you have for being stoned?


----------



## delstele (Feb 12, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - you around? I got some questions.


Ya Mon I'm around I have been lurking just chillin...Whats up?


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 12, 2011)

Delstele
Dude you still want the clones?


----------



## delstele (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya mon I do...


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 12, 2011)

lets make a plan then


----------



## delstele (Feb 12, 2011)

PM Sent bro...


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

delstele-

Cool I was not sure if you were off working?. How long you have you been running the BW? What pheno was the most hardcore?
I know that I will only be taking clones off of a few indica doms. Anyway this has ghotta be the best damn batch of seeds in the area of male to female ratio.

In this batch I have only 2 males so far and am hoping for at least one more. I am going to go the quick route with this one and instead of cutting clones off all of em and then re-growing. I am going to "spot pollinate" the ones that I know hold what I am looking for real soon.

Well I have doing alot of reading on Mr.Nice forums and I must say that french guys thread with all them pheno pics and huge growfile on the BW really gave me a look at all of the ones I have now - but months in the future with them. "I dare say after years of looking at dope can you do this"

So I have narrowed it down to the 5 BW I would consider seeding and cloning them as well and throwing all away but one clone for the summer grow. So needless to say in about a month or a little over I am going for my gold. BW+CM "potent" = my shit

I am also really considering starting my own BBS strain right now and this is where I need ya for the long sight.. There are a couple options in its creation..here is one- I take pollen from "sativa male" BW, I take pollen from CM and I spot pollinate your BB with both.

I grow both BB+BW - BB+CM sometime soon. and pollinate the BB+CM "cm leading" from the BB+BW "bw leading" = BBS

Option2 - BW+BB backcrossed to BB = BBB + potent CM = BBS "I really like option 2"

delstele which route would you go if you were going to make a devastaing Blue Berry Skunk? Also I need your input on which male you would use for the gold BW+CM in the area of BW? I got a sativa leader and a indica dom and maybe 1 , 2 at the most on the way. Right now I know it is way too early to tell I just want your input on which one will benifit CM the most.

If I use the BW indica dom will I lose alot of weight in the final product you think? If I use the sativa dom do I lose that ever impressive finishing time here in MI "potent cm pheno".

Now on to the issue of BW f-2's... I have heard that if you introduce a new strain and then continue to backcross it maintains perfection - as to just crossing BW and making f-2's I am also considering using a cm male to breed to my preferd BW and then backcrossing a few times.. what do you think delstele? I won't get offended if ya need me to word something diffrent. taking it slow on this one - but at the same time they are just about ready.


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

KB 4 phases for just summer - med, illegal,SeaOfGreen,indoor.


----------



## delstele (Feb 12, 2011)

hic I have been running that strain for bout three years I'm am running the Affy dom pheno thats the one I picked because it had the best looking structure and node spacing and is potent. this year I will be looking for the sative leaning pheno just for a change of pace. I do know MrN CM has a BW parent not sure if its the Mother or Father, Best to ask Shatinbaba. So that would not be a new strain Shantibaba is a bit ahead of you bro..lol I like option 2 sounds yummy as hell. I don't think you will lose any if you do that cross but it may ya never know till ya try it. I'm not much into breeding bro but I will offer up what Shantibaba uses to select males..



1.	Resin Production and Potency &#8211; the quickness, the amount and where it is being produced will all be factors. An eye glass will be the most accurate means to view this trait.
2.	Aroma &#8211; if there is a distinct aroma or something interesting to the nose.
3.	Quickness to flower and release of pollen maturation and speed to reach pollen dispersal.
4.	Internode spacing &#8211; based on the Fibonacci ratio of 1:1.6, this ratio is used in many applications, one of which is a rating of beauty and another in stability and consistency of some genetic factors in a plants makeup.
5.	Leaf structure and Stature &#8211; whether it is more leaning to sativa or indica and how the plant grows in visible structure.
6.	Resistance to hermaphrodism &#8211; no visible signs that the male flower has any naturally occurring female pistilates combined within the male flower.
7.	Vigor and fitness &#8211; visible factors that show the plant to behave in a healthy normal growth pattern.
8.	Depth of coloration &#8211; of the plant from lime green to deep dark green (ornamental trait)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taken from the MNS article on hobby breeding by Shanti...

The importance of selecting plants for the traits that are useful to the breeder/grower is the main reason genetics have evolved as they have. Male plants of this species need to be carefully selected to avoid a lot of laborious work, which means one will need to do a lot of testing of F1 seed made from a particular male to verify if the sex linked traits are real or not. Males that auto flower irrespective of daylight hours are normally eliminated to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted male traits. Males that flower too quickly or too tall are also not the best for breeding since they put too much energy into fiber production which is not the trait one is looking for in a medicinal plant. Males that have large hollow main stems are sought out rather than males that are more pith-filled stems - the main reason are that large hollow stemmed males are better THC producers than other plants. Males that produce tight floral clusters rather than airy sparse floral clusters are usually better to breed with. Finally if you rub your fingers against the stem of a developing male and are able to get strong odors or aromas (terpines) you will be advised to use these males as trichrome production and flavor are directly related to plants that produce odors early on. There are several other traits to look for in a male but these are rather advanced and need microscope help which is not really relevant for the hobby grower/breeder.
__________________


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks delstele for the info as always! So what would shanti offer in the way of that strain CM+BW? To my understanding skunk1 was used for shark shock and others and the afgan in CM is the same used in Medicine Man. 

I have yet to find one of his crosses that have all these 3 genetic properties in one strain skunk1, that afgani, and BW. I know medicine man has the same afgani but MM does not have skunk1 in it and that is what I want.


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

delstele- that is exactly why that CM pheno is so potent - it is that special MR.NICE afagan that he uses for a punch. so basically delstele what I am wanting to build is indeed a Medicine Man variation but with the Original Skunk1.. that is why I choose CM in the first place Skunk1 is sold everywhere but to get ahold of the real original skunk1 genes can only be done with mr.nice CM and other mr.nice related.

I was going to buy shit for skunk 1 genetics but when I saw that the original that shanti himeself found favour in was already inside of CM I had to take it...my research has made me happy with my selection as to the people that grow MR.NICE SHIT are not getting shantis chosing skunk1 but rather chance to find it.

I can't find anything with these 3 genetic lines in place - therefore I am led to believe shanti has it somwhere but not on the market.

I do not think shanti would release it anyway because if he did he, would practically wipe 3 or 4 strains right off his list of strains to buy - due to pheno selection.


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

delstele - remember this gold I am about to make with the BW+CM gives me my 100's of seeds to find that special male. Shanti can not do what I am about to do with that male because them breeders have that pact where they do not breed with others genetics right? Well I do not have that pact and I spent enough money on beans to fuck up the whole order of things. I can cross any of them with that male and it will be a one of a kind I assure you.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 12, 2011)

hic we can now enter the cannabis cup without owning a seed company, catch is we have to start one within a year to get the genetics out to the public. hortilab was found this way by taking 1st in the sativa category in 2009, we also can only enter the sativa/indica categories and its only judged by experts not the public. but this is a good thing because then we are being judged soley on genetic and quality over advertisement and hype.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 12, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - remember this gold I am about to make with the BW+CM gives me my 100's of seeds to find that special male. Shanti can not do what I am about to do with that male because them breeders have that pact where they do not breed with others genetics right? Well I do not have that pact and I spent enough money on beans to fuck up the whole order of things. I can cross any of them with that male and it will be a one of a kind I assure you.


this isnt always true, they can use genetics and give credit where credit is due, greenthumbs DD G13 is actually 1986 g13 crossed with old subcool genetics i belive...you can see the actual doubled's ddg13 here

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-g13-6-weeks-flower-1835/index2.html

I plan on buying this to cash crop with and maybe breed its a 20 year old plant, and has amazing yeild boosting potential..yeilds 450-750g per sq yard 1-5lbs plus outdoors and grows 4-6ft tall, ending in october ima try a fe outdoors see if they end soon enough.


----------



## hic (Feb 12, 2011)

well KB perhaps you and I will just say screw the dispencary and start a seed farm?


----------



## delstele (Feb 13, 2011)

hic said:


> well KB perhaps you and I will just say screw the dispencary and start a seed farm?



Thats what I want to do start a seed bank thats MM friendly get some good genetics start some crosses With Michigan specific strains. I do have a pack of Mr N shit that I plan on looking for that old school skunk pheno from back in the day I know its there just godda grow em out to find that bitch..lol


----------



## hic (Feb 13, 2011)

delstele said:


> Thats what I want to do start a seed bank thats MM friendly get some good genetics start some crosses With Michigan specific strains. I do have a pack of Mr N shit that I plan on looking for that old school skunk pheno from back in the day I know its there just godda grow em out to find that bitch..lol


 
That is indeed your fire is'nt it delstele? we have talked and talked and talked and no delstele. A couple word of seed-bank go floating around and your ears picked back up did'nt they delstele! LOL That is good that means you will be an asset if the road goes that way indeed.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 13, 2011)

Well my search for now is complete 2 real deal blue dream clones will be in my hands in about a month perfect time to replace my diesel. Need the gws for outdoors and sour kush for anxiety. Diesel just has to butt out I guess greenthumbs g13 comes next


----------



## hic (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm .. all the information has been gathered, the weights have been weighed, and the lines have been made in the sand. I will not be able to partake in any dispencary boys. That is just not me and no matter how much I think that I would love it - in reality it would become a chore that I do not want.

I like to keep my weed and I always have. If I make it so that it is no longer have or be in control somewhat of my weed I will not be happy. I have thought long and hard about it and I cannot believe I was so stubborn not to see the picture all along.. It's been staring at me right in my face the whole time but it was hard to see.. I want a compassion club and I want either to be a real big part of a compassion club and if I can't find one with enough compassion I will make my own!

still down with making some seeds anytime.. going to be making them if I am part of a seedbank or not - so use me


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2011)

no problems here, Hic and totally understand. people come and go and especialyl getting into compassion clubs you are going to meet all kinds of people.
i am making heandband seeds right now, got the male picked out and 3 of the best females and in the same pot.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 15, 2011)

i also dont want to be in the public eye...id rather ghost seeds and creep the woods


----------



## hic (Feb 16, 2011)

You outdoor growers feel that sun today? It's rays are getting more intense! I can feel it can you? There is nothing more that can pump me up then a strong ray early in the season... Feels like I am getting closer to home.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Wont be long now


----------



## firelane (Feb 16, 2011)

The days are flying by for me. When I'm not waiting on plants to mature time flies, but once those plants are in the ground, time seems to come almost to a complete stop. Especially when waiting for plant to show sex and those final weeks of budding, like a kid waiting for Christmas. Now I'm anxious, the clock is already moving slower


----------



## rzza (Feb 16, 2011)

wow it was so nice today. tomorrow is gonna be EVEN better cant wait.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool down fellas mother nature is just messing with your head


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Cool down fellas mother nature is just messing with your head


 for sure...michigan weather can flip real fast..


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys just checking back, Hic I really think a compassion club would be ideal.. 

I know we don't know each other to well but trust me man, I'd totally be game for something like that, I'd give it my all haha.
I just want to do something with this medicine and do it on a big scale. I haven't figured out what it is yet, but I have a feeling I'm
going to something big with it. When I turn 21 hic, i'd be very interested in purchasing seeds from you and kloset to grow out for
medicine. I am looking for a place to grow at the moment and for a few patients so that when I do turn of age to grow, i'll have all my
ducts in a row.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2011)

Indian summer, or do I have to say Native America Summer. 1 or two good snow storms left and I need to use the rest of the gas in the snowblower this year, so the snow has to come back.

here are my summer plansdamn it wrong video


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 17, 2011)

Days are.getting longer tho, well prolly stay in the upper 30's from now tho. Fucking hate snow and Cold weather. 

Were getting there hic another month and ill be getting my clones ready and plots figured out. 

Everyone hear that flint banned new dispencerys from opening for 180 days until they figure out zoning laws. Already overwhelmed by the huge rush to make green money with there trash buds, gotta love it.

Few short months till ghost time boys,time to put in work,money, and sweat. Hopefully for a good return. Good luck, good harvests, and pray for early rains and late frost.


----------



## hic (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice to see the Michigan boys coming together again! One thing that sets michigan apart on these threads is " the people of michigan".

Rach- nice to hear from ya again dude. I wish the best for ya on your 21st birthday whatever day it may fall on.

rzza - We throwing a patch down? we both get half, and I get the shit around to get er done. c-mon rzza this is the year I get your ass outta the city and into my world.lol

And of course, good to see ya all around again.


----------



## rzza (Feb 17, 2011)

lol .


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 17, 2011)

Still have knee deep snow in the yard muddy driveway river rising spring is getting near


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 17, 2011)

all our snow is gone and I can see I am picking up dog shit all day tomorrow.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta love the spring dog shit. The 4 months of shit piling up looks like patches of dirt across the grass. Good thing I don't have to pick it up, thank god for apartment maintenance. Well they prolly won't touch it either, 2 weeks till harvest my plants a wrecked at the moment falling all over themselves just in the last few days. Flushed tonight and ill throw some pics up tomar after overtime,assholes at work got me running 48 hours. I like my 3 day weekend got used to having fri off.

Get at yall tomar


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah so its my first spring with a dog and how do i clean all this up? i cant even see grass ....anywhere?!


----------



## delstele (Feb 18, 2011)

Smell that?> Spring is teasing us...LOL Whew what a long week had a lot of personal shit pop up man am I glad its all over now! I hate funerals....But ya godda do what ya godda do ya know it ain't all bout me...


Anyhoo just thought I would pop in and let peeps know I am back at it still kickin ... Med man seedlings are sexed outta 4 beans poped 2 bitches 2 dicks not bad eh? Disposed of the males starting to clone the fairer sex ahh can't wait till the weather is good for planting cuz I'm getting ready .. The BW babies are just going into sexing mode so I should know in a coupla weeks how manny outta the five I sprouted have what I'm lookin for..


G- Dave hit a brother up sorry bout the delay bro....


----------



## hic (Feb 18, 2011)

I am with all that must deal with dog shit. Gonna have to get pretty high to deal with that.

KB- Good to hear your gonna have some "homegrown" to smoke for the summer! Wanna see them pics your about to post, for sure.

rzaa - I was not joking. I already got our spot.

delstele - I like hearing shit's panning out for ya! - gonna have some BB in flower before long, thanks to you!


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

uummm

i just got raided and my computer was on this page and the cops were reading KB's posts and were like why doesnt he like cops. LOL (fuck the police avatar)


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

you guys wanna see some trichage?


----------



## delstele (Feb 18, 2011)

rzza said:


> uummm
> 
> i just got raided and my computer was on this page and the cops were reading KB's posts and were like why doesnt he like cops. LOL (fuck the police avatar)View attachment 1448537



WTF did they want you kidding - or did you go down?


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

neither, i was raided, they got my info and counted my plants, weighed the dry meds and made a few jokes. they complimented the smell of my LA Woman and they left.


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

oh and they said they will be back in a couple weeks to see if i put a door on the growroom.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

So what happened ?


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

my pipes froze last week and i had the water company in my house, they seen my setup and narced. i knew it was coming too. whatever, im glad its over now. they said it sucks that the mmmp has the confidentiality rule because otherwise they could just call them and ask about a certain address and if its legal then they wont raid. but there s no way for them to know without raiding (i think they could just knock and ask). they were very cordial and they didnt ruin anything or try to get my for bs.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you the romeo area. I got an LA woman clone from a friend out there...



rzza said:


> my pipes froze last week and i had the water company in my house, they seen my setup and narced. i knew it was coming too. whatever, im glad its over now. they said it sucks that the mmmp has the confidentiality rule because otherwise they could just call them and ask about a certain address and if its legal then they wont raid. but there s no way for them to know without raiding (i think they could just knock and ask). they were very cordial and they didnt ruin anything or try to get my for bs.


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

nope but i have passed out alot of these cuttings to patients when i lived in macomb county.


----------



## hic (Feb 18, 2011)

Your one cool cat - rzza.


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

well thank you hic. feelings are mutual.


----------



## hic (Feb 18, 2011)

rzza - what strain ya got in those pics? Looks like it could ninja kick the head - Nice

I really either got to get one of them lenses you guys use for those close - up shots. I broke our 350$ camera last year taking pics of the plants in the woods so know it don't foucus right so I guess it does not even matter.

I gotta get a new camera - with a special lens some time soon. sucks


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

lol ill bet it could. that there is a sugar babe. i obtained the clones from someone on craigslist and im soooo glad i did. after seeing it flower, i contacted him again but he says no more sugar babe. i will try to re-veg one of these when i harvest.


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

oh the smell is very strong, the prettiest smelling flower ive ever put my nose up to.


----------



## hic (Feb 18, 2011)

probly michigan made - sugar babe. Only a woverine could make that. lol


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

no i found it online, i think paradise seeds.


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/422/sugar-babe.html


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

I was kinda joking rzza about the sugar babe - Although part of me would have been pleased if it were made in MI. lol

There is one thing I do not understand and I wish to understand.. I do not understand why these strains that come around that are awsome do not get cloned for the future? 

Example - guy grows out some of the best smoke he has ever had.And when it is cut down he can't get it again. I was amazed last year when I started using a forum and saw that practice being used.

I was 18 when I took 9 clones from an outdoor plant and kept it going for years. Why do people not take clones of plants they think are great?

I cannot understand, is it like there are so many strains to choose from why keep one "like a kid at a candy store"? or is it something else? 

I see alot of guys doing grows. They grow out what they exclaim is pure gold. Never to grow the strain again? That is what I do not understand.

Not trying to step on any toes. I am just curious is all.


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

we really could use a place where lots of top females are stored for taking cuttings. For everyone in the group to take what they please. Now wouldn't that be kick ass. - Walk into a room with many diffrent mommies, ready for cuts.


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

i do in fact keep the keepers around. with this strain, it was tiny and had bugs and they didnt seem special. plus i took them on a trade and left them in a freezing garage for a couple months where they didnt grow an inch. by the time i moved into the new home i figured those were trash but flowered them anyhow. turned out to be pure gold. 

im thinking about chopping them down now. also i will try to reveg one by leaving a few leaves in tact and placing it under 18/6. it might be till spring when i get a clone off it but it shall be worth it.


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

hic said:


> we really could use a place where lots of top females are stored for taking cuttings. For everyone in the group to take what they please. Now wouldn't that be kick ass. - Walk into a room with many diffrent mommies, ready for cuts.


yes this would be extreme. i like the idea.


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

rzza said:


> i do in fact keep the keepers around. with this strain, it was tiny and had bugs and they didnt seem special. plus i took them on a trade and left them in a freezing garage for a couple months where they didnt grow an inch. by the time i moved into the new home i figured those were trash but flowered them anyhow. turned out to be pure gold.
> 
> im thinking about chopping them down now. also i will try to reveg one by leaving a few leaves in tact and placing it under 18/6. it might be till spring when i get a clone off it but it shall be worth it.


 
good attitude rzza!


On another note boys - today I have seen the future! I am infact fuct

For if the CM has overgrown me what will the BW do? They have been vegging longer already and they still have another 3 weeks of it left at the least. and then again we get back to Critical Trainwreck, and this WW+CM cross I made to preview and learn before the BW cross.
The BB I aint even going to start to talk about because I have already seen the future and it sates I am fuct. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

dam rzza, glad to see you made it through that ok....good thing you stick to your limits. 

kinda sucks though if they really do come back in the future...no bid deal, just a pain in the ass..


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

i hate youse guys... i thought i knew a little about herb.. being from the south originally, with amazing weather for grows... but everytime i check this theres about 5 or 6 of you that make me feel dumb... just because you have more exp @ this than me.. jealousy is such a new thing for me.. i learn more from just reading your guys posts than i do from the questions ive asked in other threads.. i admit i dont know jack about indoors. first go, and all. but all this outdoor talk is makin me drool... i grew monsters outdoor, i can post pics if you want. i was a landscaper so had acces to everything i needed. it was normal to get 1-1.5 lbs per plant. never got less than 6 ounces from the scrawniest plant. hopefully i can give valuable input into your outdoor grows. i am going to try this pisconing panther piss, outdoors this year. from what iv heard this is a michigan only strain that i tried last year. cant wait to see. ittl look so much better than these pathetic first atempt indoor plants.


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam rzza, glad to see you made it through that ok....good thing you stick to your limits.
> 
> kinda sucks though if they really do come back in the future...no bid deal, just a pain in the ass..


i will be happy to have them over anytime they please. so long as they leave and i stay


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> i hate youse guys... i thought i knew a little about herb.. being from the south originally, with amazing weather for grows... but everytime i check this theres about 5 or 6 of you that make me feel dumb... just because you have more exp @ this than me.. jealousy is such a new thing for me.. i learn more from just reading your guys posts than i do from the questions ive asked in other threads.. i admit i dont know jack about indoors. first go, and all. but all this outdoor talk is makin me drool... i grew monsters outdoor, i can post pics if you want. i was a landscaper so had acces to everything i needed. it was normal to get 1-1.5 lbs per plant. never got less than 6 ounces from the scrawniest plant. hopefully i can give valuable input into your outdoor grows. i am going to try this pisconing panther piss, outdoors this year. from what iv heard this is a michigan only strain that i tried last year. cant wait to see. ittl look so much better than these pathetic first atempt indoor plants.


 

It will be all good convict.. As long as you can identify what you can do next time to do to avoid scrawny plants indoors. First grow indoors for me was more or less a learning experiance. and now it's just a bunch of little memories of what not to do. 

As are all the other years it took to get it down. trial and error, it sucks when error enters the trial I know.

But convict it is either the light distance or your soil is not gettin enough air which can be accomplished by a few things low temp, no air movement, to thick of soil base, or off course you fried em. - good luck


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

i took bad advice and stopped giving them grow nutes, then after all the damage i *gasp* read the bottles!! the only nitrogen they were getting was from the grow! so they have been weened of nitrogen accidentally, now have the correct dosage, should see healing in 3-4 more days. the yellowing has definately stopped though. i thought i knew how to grow. turns out I knew very little.. mother nature, now she knows how to grow! a few tricks and bam youve got lbs! indoors one mistake and bam! there goes a half oz right out the window...

as to other probs.. i asked and everyone told me the 3 gallon bags were sufficent. wrong. i am root bound like crazy. getting 5 gal bags next time.
the scrawnyness, is somewhat genetic, just a bit. the labella im growin is sat dom, so i expected some heigth, i was all worried about keeping the light above her, wich put the light over 2 feet from the other 3. should have lst her sooner.
thought letting water set for a few days automatically corrected ph? lol now that i think what an idiot i was.. now have tester and test before waterings..
improper ventilation, still havent gotten fan/filter. have a 6 in clip on fan @ bottom of tent, bringing in cool air. have a window open to keep that room below 70, have an 8" inline duct fan setting on roof of tent to pull air out, releasing it freely throughout the house... also a window fan with 2 fans in it, laid across the top to help exhaust the excess heat.. none of this is satisfactory..
cant get my RH above 30 % have 2 large pie pans of water in tent evaporates 2 gallons every 3 days. temps were around 70-78 throughout most of the veg cycle. without the window open letting in the winter chill they would still be swealtering.

so yes im learnin. still missed alot im sure i should have noticed, and ill f up a little next go. then little less... its difficult for me as im going from seed, so i have this 4 week dead time so to speak, i have started some seeds from random bag, just so i can get cloning down.... can i grow a plant large enough to clone under just 4 cfl bulbs? th kind for lamps, not big ass ones.


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

well convict all I can say is... 1 - bad advise is everywhere. 2 - Outdoor can become a "bitch" real quick as well. It is just harder for you and me to mess it up. lol


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

One more bit of advise I can give you which I think is good advise... Learn the basics first. Go for life instead of weight. When you learn to make it LIVE you can teach it to do other things. Other things cannot be accomplished correctly if you have not masterd LIFE.

I still have never owned a ph neddle thing or a tester ph thing and never will have to. Because I learned about the Life back in the mid -90's and we had no internet and my mommy was not going to let there be any HIGH TIMES in the house... I have already done my "failure time" every good grower has to. 

Keep the head up convict I had to deal with years of failures- you have "us" so your time to fail will be much shorter then mine!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I bet the police will be looking for an answer to my avatar, and if they read these threads now to gather info, the reason I say Fuck the police is you fucks raided me last year a took my livelihood away for a year. So thank you state & county boys, for Fucking my year up putting me in debt and costing me thousands of extra dollars I didn't need to spend. Oh and good job wasting tax payers money flying the helis and not getting anything out of it.


Glad to hear your all good rzza scared me with that txt. Fucking just woke up and my phone goes off saying you were raided. Was ready to gather cash for bail!

On my phone right now ill post some pics in a few minutes


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 19, 2011)

lil update for you boys, 7 weeks 2 days..flushed good thursday night forgot to add final phase just 5.5-6.0 ph'd water.

plan to let them dry up this week then hit them hard agian with final phase the last week and then let them dry out completly and probably try the 24-36 hour of darkness before harvest. I've never done this before and dont belive it boost's potency or really puts out more resin, it does however remove extra nutes from the plant because the plant stores its nutrients in the roots during the night, so I can imagine that 24 hours in the dark would do a good job of removing excess nutrients in the plant itself, I have seen ppl do this then let the plants wake up, which defeats the whole purpose once the lights are on the plants are up in 5 minutes and photosynthesis starts, pulling the nutrients back up into the plant. 

I always pull my plants if I can at like 5 am right before the lights turn on or outdoors right before the sun is up all the sugars are in the roots. honestly cant do much when using chemical ferts your cell walls are already built with chemicals, I have a side by side grow where im using advanced sunshine mix #4 with avanced's whole line, and happy frog soil with some old soil and compost mixed in, the happy frog/compost plants are 3x as thick stemmed and have 3x bigger leaves as the sunshine mix with advanced nutes and the HF/C mix has had no nutirents for 2 months now just about to go into flowering, i'll snap some pics i'll be going to that garden around 11 oclock tonight, I think i'l be switching to happy frog soil its abot 20$ more expensive per 6 cubic feet. 

Now the happy frog soil is in a seperate garden than what I have at my home and I have set up and experiment to see whats making these plants that much better.

soil experiment 
1: happy frog soil alone, fresh rooted clones, piranha, tarantula, voodoo juice, carboload

2: advanced sunshine mix#4 alone , fresh clones, same nutes

3: 50/50 sunshine and happy frog, clones, same nutes

4: 1 plant of each type of soil in organic conditions.

this will figure out if its the soil alone or if it was due to the old soil i mixed in with compost (not much at all) but these plants with compost would be 100% organic at this point, and theres a huge difference in my personal pants and the second garden i take care of, I also found out the owner of the second garden had been watering with water from a 90 gallon fish tank that had recently had fish in it (doesnt anymore) but fresh fish emulsion and algae, with al the benificial microbes, bacteria, and fungus thats already in happy frog + piranha, tarantula, voodoo juice, and carbo load. If this is due to organic growing I'M SWITCHING! I gaurentee these plants will yeild 20-30% more than mine just due to the shear size of them, my clones did take off faster, and grow faster for the first month but after that my main stems are still like pencil thick and the "organics" secondary branches are pencil thick main stalk and branches are are like a sharpie marker or bigger.

anyone use happy frog and other soils and have the same type of results, my boys at hydrovision are pushing the sunshine mix#4 but I think im making the switch, I just potted some clones in the 50/50 mix and will see what I come out with in the next run if its the soil i'll kno in a few weeks when the clones take off..

1&2 are diesel 3&4 are great white shark


----------



## hic (Feb 19, 2011)

Right On KB! Shit, I will take a bag of that for my patient. Looks real potent for sure.

Damn KB it sounds like you are trying to fine tune some shit. Hope you get real good results with the experiment. I have never used anything that you have asked for more info about - sorry bro.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 20, 2011)

I used happy frog ocean floor to veg in 1 gal bags then transplanted into pro-mix and sunshine #4 5 gal bags for flowering. Some were promix and some were sunshine #4. Only difference in the two was promix was more dusty when you are transplanting.

Mccomb county sounds right. Do you know someone that lives off 28 mile? Does garage doors?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks dank, ill have more info for.you all in a few weeks, ill know if its the happy frog alone or b/c of the old soil I mixed in.

Hi c - gotta fine tune, the only way I csn improve at this point is to get everything running at peak, and that means finding right soil mix, perfect ph, nutritious regiment ( not just reading the bottle lol!), which I've found it works much better to slowly switch notes then just switch and I do run lean until peak flowering.

Really once you've grown a few years you should have all the basics, and most advanced things down, only thing left is tweaking.

My sour kush plants are out of control, I popped 4 of 6 seeds and have a choice between 2 moms, a shorter bushier one more indicate dom, and a taller thinner one that's sativa dom, selection is deff key with this strain, the other 2 have very thin stems and #1's branches are already falling over deff gonna have to stake these up, I even have a fan blowing all day and they're moving around still hasn't thickened them up, I've also twisted the stems on them to create knots in the stems, making them thicker and stronger, while sort of super cropping them and forcing secondary branches to grow sooner.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 20, 2011)

hic said:


> I was kinda joking rzza about the sugar babe - Although part of me would have been pleased if it were made in MI. lol
> 
> There is one thing I do not understand and I wish to understand.. I do not understand why these strains that come around that are awsome do not get cloned for the future?
> 
> ...


You gotta think hic when you have 1000 choices that are all potentially better than the one before most are searching for the next best thing, Its has been proven that when a person has so many choices that it can actually hinder them from picking the one the really want, and at the same time making them feel as tho they could have made a better choice. Which in the end makes them less happy with what they have and they need to choose something different, marketing counts on this feeling, and that's where hype and bs come into play, the backside of the trade.


----------



## hic (Feb 20, 2011)

I hear ya KB, It will be a real long time before I know everything.lol - which is one of the reasons marijuana is so fun for me.

Damn I sure am sick of spending money on " getting the drive-way plowed" It will be almost $200 bucks come the end of winter for that shit this year. I could have bought 4 x-box games this winter if it werent for the snow. 

hmm - may have to put an extra one in the ground for this shit, it's getting real old real quick.


----------



## rzza (Feb 20, 2011)

closet, your shits lookin great man.


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 20, 2011)

I definitely think we all need to get together before the season starts and blaze a bit!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 20, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> I definitely think we all need to get together before the season starts and blaze a bit!


good idea!!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks rzza I'm try'n to get shit tweaked in. thier getting there next round will be better and so on, as soon as I have a house instead of an apartment ill be able to set up everything the right way and not have to worry about making it easy to tear down and pack up, I'm also a little worried about whats going to happen when I add another 600 in there, the flowering room is only 5x8 barely holds 24 5 gal buckets, plus my 55 gal drum, cloner, its just a bedroom cut in half. Right now the carbon filter dumps into the veg room and I built an air box that lets the veg air flow into the flowering room w/o letting light in (basicly a closed circut) the window for the room is in the flowering half, I have it blacked out with poly and there is a piece of ducting in the top letting in 30 degree air from outside to let in fresh air and keep temps down (72F-80F all times). This way my air isn't melting snow on the roof (im on the second floor,top floor), have any of you seen the show alaskan troopers, they pic out grows in apartments by what they call the "glacier effect" growers pump out their hot air the only place they can, the window, since theres no other place without destroying the apartment and possibly getting sued, but the hot air melts the snow on the roof and gutter and since its still cold outside it creates like a 6-10ft icicle by the window. and the cops and pick you out instantly. My delema lays in here that as it warms up, which looks like its not coming for another month with our 12 inches of snow so far, my room warms as well and ill have to exhaust outside hopefully not while theres still snow. I'd like to avoid glaciers 

hic you youd think living where you do you'd own a truck and plow, shit then you could be getting the 200$ back from the drives you plow..maybe you should put a couple lants in for that?

flowering room yesterday one of the time lapse pics (6 plants, next run is 24)


----------



## hic (Feb 21, 2011)

Killer plants KB, I like the pics! You do know what you are talking about after all.LOL

Na ain't going to buy a plow KB anytime soon. I will however just throw an extra plant in the ground and label the mason jar "PLOW" when I cut it down for next years budget.lol


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 21, 2011)

JC Nice BIRD


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

dam...sure doesnt feel close to spring after that storm last night....got over a foot of snow here..


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 21, 2011)

We got Rain then it froze no snow here


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

dam, well i'd rather have the snow than the freezing rain.


----------



## rzza (Feb 21, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> We got Rain then it froze no snow here


wow, round here this storm was twice as bad as the last.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

if the wind would have picked up here it would have been worse than the last storm. we got more snow this time but it didnt drift up even half as bad as last time.


----------



## hic (Feb 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam...sure doesnt feel close to spring after that storm last night....got over a foot of snow here..


 
it's BUNK... I hear ya cmt. 

I am done, I have done all that I wanted too this winter and I am ready for the snow to go now. There is a time and place for this shit and it's in 2012 - c'mon spring!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 21, 2011)

no snow in the noth country, just cold ass wind and its strong


----------



## fatality (Feb 21, 2011)

everytime i think we all have got the white powder shook off, it comes again, all we can all do is just watch our clones for the outdoor season grow, i hope im not the only one lol


----------



## hic (Feb 21, 2011)

You are not the only one fatality. I am looking real hard at 2 of these critical trainwreck females for a one plant run for the summer. One says it's trainwreck with it's odor and one says it's trainwreck with it's wild branching. - And There Can Only Be One that I continue with for the summer

I am debating on the number of delsteles BB I put out as well. For I have 10 BB seeds and I sure was wanting to have 1000 at least at sometime in my life and now I know I can breed outdoors very efficiantly? - idk

Still have not chose the BW...? Won't be able to till flowering is over. due to this being such a new strain to me. May not run until next year? idk

Ahh but the CM's run is what I have been waiting for since the end of last sept!... those I am watching like a hawk and those are what I am painting it green with - I have cuts of all CM females currently in flower and I will say that the f-2's are fucking wicked!

I have one pheno that you cannot even see it's buds- it is like cousin IT of the Adams Family... you cannot see anything but yellow tinted hairs ... they were only white for like 2 -weeks and turned to this cool golden/yellow color. As if anyone gave a fuck


----------



## hic (Feb 22, 2011)

The deliberations have been complete.. it will go like this. BW male + BB female, + BW male + Jammy CM.

I will have a unigue BW's buzz and I will have excellent terpentines to work with "however they spell it". It will in the end, have what I seek - if I look for it!

Hics skunk will be made by one of these potent cm's and BW - very simple.

Things are as they should be - for even AK is back home!

The overgrown situation has been taking care of. The wife and kids will be sleeping with the dogs for the next 10 weeks. I am just joking LEO, they are safe.

Made as soon as seeds become viable!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 22, 2011)

Well Fu#$ woke up to 4" new snow , didnt even get rid of the snow we had before


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment 1456067

i only got about a half ounce from this plant but i cant wait to enjoy it


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW that looks SWEET


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

dam thats some nice lookin bud. im gona have to look in to sugar babe..


----------



## hic (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyway you would be able to come up my way and burn that one with me rzza? You can do it - Give rachshow instructions for the days labor and head on up!.


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

lets meet in the middle. i only harvested one of two ...im guessing its a half oz. i swear it oughtta be my best yet after trimming the plant, i had one almost marble size ball of finger hash. i rolled it really nice into a ball and dropped it into my cleanest pipe. i hit it maybe 10-15 times and went to bed. medicated as fuck, LOL. i just finished it off today and was like another 10-15 hits. nice. cant wait for the nugs to dry.


----------



## hic (Feb 22, 2011)

I love them resin balls, I just love them. Glad you got a good one rzza. Hold that thought of meeting in the middle though 

I think some of these boys wanted to smoke some pot before planting begins and maybe the middle is where I am heading anyways.

You guys do remember I have some land to stomp on.. for a day or two bring a tent, bring a camper, bring a fucing semi truck if ya want packed with whores, I don't give a shit. You are welcome here for the burn. 

idk - where any of you live, I even forgot where del and GD were from.lol. But I have wheels as well and will be down whenever you all can get the stars to line up on how you would like them to be.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 22, 2011)

hic said:


> idk - where any of you live, I even forgot where del and GD were from.lol.


there used to me an app that had the state map and you could put a pin where you lived so everyone knew just by looking.
49770 for me.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 22, 2011)

49107 here


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

030 .


----------



## hic (Feb 22, 2011)

J.O.C. few years back I was up that way helping put steel on the roof for the college in town in 49770.. we stayed there for like 3 months! right outside of town in a brand new apartment complex. It was some work but it was a good time as well "at times".


----------



## hic (Feb 22, 2011)

rzaa - I used to live in hillsdale county till I was 14, the small town of pittsford.

Never really been your way GD.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 23, 2011)

I got overages....


----------



## rzza (Feb 23, 2011)

has everyone here seen 'a growers lot'? if not youtube it, pretty cool flick. its a hillbilly australian old man who grows 50 plant plots outdoors. its neat.

hic, i think of you every time i see or think of the old man


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vBJShQ53n_8
This is cool


----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)

[youtube]vBJShQ53n_8[/youtube]


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Rzza Couldnt figure that out funny as hell


----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)

View attachment 1460325

bubba kush .


----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)

im doing a side by side, the same pheno of qwubble, one in perlite and one happy frog.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

rzza you doin it Hempy style?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

my outdoors have been foiled with construction trucks pulling up today and staking the property, dam.


----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> rzza you doin it Hempy style?


yeah i have done a couple but im doing this side by side to view the differences. its cheaper with straight perlite but well see


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 25, 2011)

Just have to start over and find a new spot
It not like the girles were in the ground yet
Hope you find a new spot better then the one you lost (Better now then when the ladies are in full bloom


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 25, 2011)

rzza that movie is bog, s in bog bubble, dudes a famous od grower from back in the day.

hic im down for a camping trip, havent gotten away from the ol lady in like 3 years, a few days in the woods with some whores would do me good LOL

well boys calyxes are swelling, looking like theyll finish right on time next thurs/fri, whenev i have work off the next day.

anyone here use humboldt nutes? I've heard awsome things from their organic line, and since most of humboldts top growers are organic I'm guessing they have a good rep to live up to and some high standards, it would cost about 350$ for heir complete natural line which is like 13 products, I've been wanting to go organic for while and after figuring out that my other gardens plants are doing so well because of being organic, my decision has been made, outdoors tho will still be AN heavy harvest just cuz I only have to put the granules in every 2-3 weeks keeps me out of the woods a lil bit, after last year im a little more cautious about being next to my 10 footers lol.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 25, 2011)

i use humbolt nutes, but as this is my first grow, i dunno if they work well or not, sorry. i know i messed up and didnt follow their directions, instead of using the full strengths i used 1/2 cause thats what everyone said to do. well that wasnt enough. ive had nute deficency issues for a bit now. all my fault though. not humbolt.


----------



## rzza (Feb 25, 2011)

convict clear your box.


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 25, 2011)

Rzza- what are you using as far as nutes for that hempy bucket?


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 25, 2011)

I used GH Flora in my hempy and did the girls love it and its a one part no mixing part A & B and some C


----------



## rzza (Feb 25, 2011)

i use the same as my soil, cns17 by botanicare.


----------



## rzza (Feb 25, 2011)

mcdonalds has the shamrock shake again. MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## metrogrowth (Feb 25, 2011)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY CLONES THEY WOULD LIKE TO TRADE or I COULD PAY A DONATION FEE.
LOOKING FOR:
KUSHBERRY, 8 MILE HIGH, JACKS QLEANER, VORTEX, JACK HERER. & LOOKING FOR POLLEN!

DOES ANYONE USE A MICROSCOPE? THINKING OF GETTING A DIGITAL-W-USB CONNECTOR?
THANK YOU


----------



## hic (Feb 25, 2011)

metrogrowth - you from MI? I am assuming you are based upon your question.

J.O.C. I am sorry to hear of the bunkness.

KB you are welcome to get away from your wife anytime up here. Truth be known it would help me get away from mine.. it's a fuc$ing win/win situation.


----------



## captbooyah (Feb 25, 2011)

rzza said:


> mcdonalds has the shamrock shake again. MMMMMMMMMMMM


MMMmmm yummy! Have you ever tried half shamrock/half chocolate- its pretty amazing! Lol

Well it looks like I need 2 get 2 the hydro store. I might go straight perlite for my next grow- moving to an apartment closer 2 school. Yuk- going 2 miss having a whole house 2 run amuck in. Lol


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 25, 2011)

watch out growing by a school 
LEO may not like that


----------



## hic (Feb 25, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> watch out growing by a school
> LEO may not like that


 
Good advise GD.

capt- perlite would probly be cheaper at walmart? hydro stores can get outta control when they play with their prices.


----------



## rzza (Feb 25, 2011)

yes get perlite half off at florists and garden shops. however they are catching on and upping the price as well.


----------



## hic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well that sucks don't it? Darn them ones that catch on.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 25, 2011)

Hic - ain't wife yet, but might as well be, fight all day, sleep in separate rooms, Fuck I work all day and barley make enough legitimately cash to pay the bills 48 hours a week and she freaks when I tell her to do the dishes, I had to clean them tonight after I got off work. 

Thinkin bout bouncin out if she don't change, I ain't paying her way, ill get rich on my own, money brings what you want when you want it and I don't have time for stupid bs.

Who said they use humboldt? Don't wanna look back and got no short term memory, lol are you using their complete natural line?


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

KB You livin with my wife?? LOL


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

life wasnt meant to be nor requires to be lived as a couple. have girlfriends and leave em when things suck.


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

Funny shit boys.

Hey can any of you tell me anything about. A leaf growing a bud? I got a fan leaf on one of these CM's that has flowers in the middle of the leaf set.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

Clone that bitch lol


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

after 23 years rzza I cant train a new one fast enough


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

lmao dave

hic, there are hundreds of threads on here regarding the fan leaf that grows a bud. its about as common as a twin seed


this said, ya know i planted 12 seeds, then i transplanted all 12 seedlings a couple weeks later then a week after that i had a new seedling pop outta nowhere. i named her noseed.


----------



## Pimpernickel (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just finishing my second grow which wasn't perfect but it was far better than the first. I'm going to upgrade my lights, dump my water filter for an RO system and try to get it right on my 3rd and 4th grows. If I do I'll pick up some more patients, expand and see if I can get to a point where I just grow full time.


----------



## Pimpernickel (Feb 26, 2011)

Whoops, I clicked on the outdoor forums on accident, I'm of course in door.


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea I know rzza. Just feeling lazy as hell today and went for the quick fix. I am sure I will read up on it later today somewhere. 

So if you know all about the leaf bud rzza are you being lazy today too? "too lazy to help your lazy bud find some info".lol - just hacking a little rzza, peace


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

lol no there is no info to be found. its a freak. take a pic and be done with it


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

had kind of a surreal moment today. someone stole some shit off our farm so we had to make a police report. a state trooper came out to the farm to talk to us. i sat down in his car to talk to him and in the middle of his first question he stopped and said, "why do i smell weed?" i showed him my MMJ card and he gave me some speech about driving with weed in my system and he could bust me for OUI if he gave me a drug test. he was tryin to scare me, he was also telling me how making false police reports could land me in jail. hello mother fucker, I'M THE VICTIM HERE! shit was stolen from us, i'm legal to use marijuana, leave me the fuck alone. i informed him that the supreme court ruled that the drug tests we have now dont prove that you're high, just that you've used marijuana in the past. he didnt have anything to say anymore about it, he went back to askin questions about what was stolen. fuckin prick cocksucker.

i got the feeling that he took me for a drug addict and he thinks im tryin to commit insurance fraud to pay for my addiction  

he was just a little short, fat son of a bitch too, cocky as a mother fucker. he had a last name that would have been made fun of when he was a kid...i wonder if thats why he became a cop....to get revenge on all the bullies lol.

obviously it didnt really matter cuz im legal and always within my limits, so if he decided to get a warrant and check me out i would be ok. i informed my lawyer about it and he wasnt happy at all, he says if the cop comes back and fucks with me about it we can get him for harassment...

its so nice to be legal 

ok anyway, just wanted to rant a little bit..time to smoke a bowl.


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

cool tumbler cmt. i didnt know you were so creative


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

hic, some help please?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

why thank you. i love to design and build things, if i wasnt a farmer, i would be an engineer. i actually went to college for engineering but dropped out cuz i decided i liked farming much better than the real world lol.

plants are lookin good, i love how you call them Hic. what cross of his is that?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

What's up Michigan peeps!? Finding my way around the forum and its nice to see Michigan represent. What kind of dank are you smoking today?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

welcome. always good to see new michiganders poppin in.

at the moment, im about to smoke a joint with some Qrazy Train and Querkle in it. how about yourself?


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

cmi dont know, these werent labeled i have to try to figure it out.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

Honestly, I haven't even smoked today! Strange for a Saturday.... I'm going to roll up a couple Pure Power Plant jibs and check out some hippie music in a little while I think.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

By the way, lovely looking outdoor pics peeps! Frosty fall buds from the midwest are always so pretty. Who here has the best tea recipe in Michigan?


----------



## Timmahh (Feb 26, 2011)

another nub from Mi here. how goes it all? well i hope. just setup my bloom room. went with the Philips 400w CMH.
this is my first intentional grow, will be inside, and will be done in dirt.

good to see a home place here on riu.
learned alot already.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 26, 2011)

GD- i dunno my ol lady might just be worse-

rzza - shes still a GF just long term bout 5 years now.

so after a little more research and talking to some local growers and the owner of the hydroshop, I've found that the collective thought on humbolt nutes is not good, the shop ownr told me that he dropped almost 2 ounces a plant, which puts most of us at 1-2 oz per plant, even though humboldt claims to show growers that they can grow organic w/o losing yeild, the owner also said he thought that it had been somthing he did personally until he talked to other growers reporting the same thing, aand once they made the switch to general organics they went back to thier original yeilds of better quality organic buds.

personally I like using advanced nutes but feel to step my product up a notch (and get a better price tag) I'd go organic, first using GO and then pure 100% organic as in making my own nutes and using compost. As much research as I have done IMO organic is just better period, you can check out kyle kushmans video on veganics on youtube, and while whats hes saying is partly marketing for his new nutrient line, at the same time the plants speak for themselves. GO im pretty sure is mostly veganic, there isnt any 100% veganic nutrient line on the market but GO is the closest.

basicly the idea is plants grow the best in 100% natural conditions, with natural food. Instead of force feeding your plants chelated salt derived forms of N-P-K and micro's, your letting the plant do its own natural processes, no ph buffering because the plant feeds certian microbes that actually change the PH of the medium to allow the plant to uptake the nutes it wishes at the exact time it needs, in the right amount (since ph directly effects the availability of certain nutes) for those looking for the next step strat researching the soil food web and benificial microbes and bacteria. 

feed your living soil not your plants

nice to meet you shwag-

little organic reading http://urbangardenmagazine.com/2011/02/in-deep-expert-qa-on-microbes-compost-and-organic-nutrients/


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice ideology... It sounds great to do do that but I need to learn a lot more before I'm ready to go all organic. I'm starting to use some of the beneficial microbes and bacteria with great results, but it takes time to take it all in. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

Smokin Iranian G13 reenthumb tonight


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

Iranian G 13 (DR Greenthumb)


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

Homegrown in the mitten!


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

damn lots of reading nice to see ya boys communicating in such a lovely manner.

cmt - first off I wana thank you for putting the prick in check - thanks. Second of all sorry to hear some loser stole your stuff.

rzaa - Cool to see that bubba germed for ya. Now rzza I sent you 2 seperate deals that contained the words hic. One was the cm's I made "that pack has more seeds then the other hic pack" - The other pack I believe in a sulifane or something I gave you CM+TW "this pack only had like 6-8 seeds. Those seeds look very unigue to the others for they are brown and just look plain unique from the others.

rzza - as a matter of fact I just grabbed your key - Now on those seed packs the all have a letter "D" is CM" and "E" is the TW+CM. Now remmber rzza the other 5 or so fems I cannot tell you what those are individually but they are the strains I said they were. 

You gotta now your letters rzza if you wanna keep em seperate. As for the other fems well you will have to finish em to find out - I did send you the names of the fems didn't I. 

after ya run the bubba kush and whatever seeds you started that said hic either "d" or "e" are finished run a letter "A" and "C" will ya.. I still can't believe I sent ya a bubba kush. Let me know what you think of it when it is done.. who will go better with it Blueberry or Agent Orange or Vortex? That is your favour to me - your insight. 

Good luck with the grows rzza


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

well first off, i got 5 packs of reg beans. a b c d e. then i got the pack of fems. yes you also gave a list of the fems. 

i am vegging all 6 fems. i also am germing the a,d,e.

why cant you believe you gave up a bk?


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

i ran about 8 runs through the bubble bags.

View attachment 1464279


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

It is also nice to see some new usernames that hail from Michigan. Welcome boys.

Shwagbag - I do not have much experiance with making marijuana tea. I do really want to at some point in time. Last year I worked on my hash making maybe this fall I will learn the art of the tea. I am intrested Swagbag if you have any pointers for me? about the art of the tea.

While we are on the subject - I swallowed a spoonfull of hash this fall " sadley I am one of the few lab rats around here". I got a descent body buzz but nothing like eating some potent brownies.. My question to Mi is Why was the hash weaker then brownies? I think that the butter or whatever you use in the making of the brownies helps your body absorb the THC..? 

I am thinking in order for me to get fucked up on a spoonfull of hash - I must boil it in a small amount of butter before consumption for maximum effects. Does that statement make any sense to any of you?

I think that the hash in raw form is hard for the body to absorb. It almost has to be because I know for a fact that there was more THC in that hash then any 2 brownies I have ever eaten. 

If no legitamite answers can be found to the question I will again with open arms take up the role as lab rat lol. Hell even if I do get answers I am gonna try it. keep it real MI


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't believe I gave it up cause hell I aint even cracked one yet. In short you beat me to it. It's all good rzza I did not mean anything by it whatsoever. Just strikes me kinda funny is all. 

I hope that fu*ker is worth all the hype for you and for me. I have read some good reviews and thats all I got to go on, is the reveiws from others that have grown it on riu and other places


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 26, 2011)

thought this was interesting as well

Vitamins
In Grow Store 101 we discussed the &#8220;short list&#8221; of vitamins and minerals that humans need to survive, and I compared this to the &#8220;short list&#8221; of micro- and macronutrients that plants need. So what about vitamins for plants? You might already be aware that vitamin products exist, but without knowing what they have been found to do, you will not necessarily be able to maximize their potential benefits. It is not necessarily as easy as picking a &#8220;vitamin product&#8221; off the grow store shelf and calling it a do-all vitamin supplement. Various vitamin compounds have been shown to induce different plant responses, and we will soon see that &#8220;plant vitamin science&#8221; is still, more or less, a work in progress.

Vitamin B (Thiamine): The most common vitamin type found in hydroponics products, vitamin B is an ingredient within various supplements designed to increase root growth, as well as to reduce plant stress and transplant shock. Vitamin B is one of the most confidently used vitamins in the hydroponics industry, so a grower may be amazed to learn that a University of Colorado State publication has effectively attempted to debunk what it calls a &#8220;gardening myth.&#8221;

As it goes, back in the 1930s there was a study done by James Bonner on isolated pea roots cut from their growing medium. The roots were placed in culture with thiamine present and such a dramatic response was observed that Bonner concluded that thiamine was &#8220;essential to the growth of pea root.&#8221; What Robert Cox points out in his brief debunk sheet was that thiamine is normally produced in the leaves of the plant and transported to the root. In the absence of a plant system, where the roots have been removed, they will respond and continue to grow with exogenous applications of thiamine. In normal circumstances, he concludes, where vitamin B has been tested on intact production crops such as corn, tomatoes, beans, pepper, and watermelon, among others; there is no evidence it provides any type of growth response. Researchers at the University of California concluded the same, noting there was &#8220;no discernible differences in color or vigor among treatments.&#8221;

Vitamin C: Lets look at a vitamin that most people have never even imagined giving to a plant. If you do not recall ever reading vitamin C as an ingredient on any bottle of plant food or supplements, you are not alone. Yet, lo and behold, not only have researchers found that plants respond to vitamin C, they even go so far as claiming it is essential for plant growth! Now, before you get too excited, let&#8217;s first note that the scientists at Britain&#8217;s University of Exeter are not endorsing pipe dreams&#8212;they are not saying feed your plants vitamin C, but they are stating that plants contain gene coding for the production of an enzyme called &#8216;GDP-L-galactose phosphorylase&#8217; that endogenously produces vitamin C at particular stages of a plant&#8217;s growth.

So is there any reason to seek a plant vitamin supplement that contains vitamin C? Some researchers at the University of California may think so, since they have reported an increase of photosynthetic response as well as production of various bio-chemicals when a plant&#8217;s enzymes, called dehydroascorbate reductase, were manipulated to create higher concentrations of vitamin C in leaves. If manipulating plant enzymes is not your thing, Synnöve v. Hausen published a study in Nature showing that 40 mg of ascorbic acid (vitamin C) added to a sterile liquid growing medium increased the dry weight of the treated plants over that of the control plants by 35&#8211;75%.

Vitamin D: Another vitamin that is synthesized naturally within plants, vitamin D has been shown to produce growth responses in plants, promote adventitious root growth, and is a critical player in the absorption of Calcium to plant stems. Compared in function to the rooting hormones IBA and NAA, Buchala and Shmid published a paper in July 1979 suggesting vitamin D and its analogs should be a new class of growth simulators affecting root development.


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> well first off, i got 5 packs of reg beans. a b c d e. then i got the pack of fems. yes you also gave a list of the fems.
> 
> i am vegging all 6 fems. i also am germing the a,d,e.
> 
> why cant you believe you gave up a bk?


 
Well thats dam good to hear - crack em all and when you are done. I will have plenty more for you if you wish.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice ideology... It sounds great to do do that but I need to learn a lot more before I'm ready to go all organic. I'm starting to use some of the beneficial microbes and bacteria with great results, but it takes time to take it all in.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!


well do realize that most nute ompany's trick you into thinking you need microbes with chemical ferts, but in reality chelated salts kill most of the bacteria microbes and fungi in your soil, thats why advanced nutes says to add them in every week you add them and then they die.

hic- wheres the bubba from? is it a greenthumb bean? if so thats the original kastu cut that can go purple, bubba kush is a decendent from chemdawg, along wit og, sour d, all of that side of the world, bubba is a great plant geneticly speaking.


----------



## hic (Feb 26, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> thought this was interesting as well
> 
> Vitamins
> In Grow Store 101 we discussed the &#8220;short list&#8221; of vitamins and minerals that humans need to survive, and I compared this to the &#8220;short list&#8221; of micro- and macronutrients that plants need. So what about vitamins for plants? You might already be aware that vitamin products exist, but without knowing what they have been found to do, you will not necessarily be able to maximize their potential benefits. It is not necessarily as easy as picking a &#8220;vitamin product&#8221; off the grow store shelf and calling it a do-all vitamin supplement. Various vitamin compounds have been shown to induce different plant responses, and we will soon see that &#8220;plant vitamin science&#8221; is still, more or less, a work in progress.
> ...


 

Yes KB new info... ahh it feels so good to read that post. You are feeding the machine with your outta the box talk and now you are very invited to hang out someday - thanks KB for being on the mature path of information for very few things on this RIU have the ability to stimulate me but you just did with information pertaining to life and not the tweaks - thanks dude for that read I only hope you continue your work and share your knowledge and time with us all.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 26, 2011)

Finally decided to go with a nextgen 1000 watter. Gonna buy another one when I can afford it right now im using the off brand lumatek with it to make 2000 watts. Its quiet as fuck and and runs efficient and cold. Plus it looks sick the way it floats on the wall...





im selling a 1000 watt digital ballast and a sunsystem classic hood.. if anybody is interested.. id like 250 for it


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 26, 2011)

Also ran water into the room now... 





got LSD cheesewreck chocolope and kiings kush clones goin for spring


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 26, 2011)

hic - that is wat forums should be all about, along with dog'n on each other lol. 

so long as I have somthing new to tell, i will post it in this forum, I really only post in this thread, i lurk across others check out a few things and maybe throw my 2 cents in but for the most part if im not growing the same, could really help a newbie, out or point out somthing that others are not noticing I keep my peace.

this tho I found to be really interesting due to most nutrient companys pushing B vitamins, like advanced nutes B-52, and technaflora thrivealive, which even kyle kushman pushes to use in his veganic grow style. 

shit like this makes you wonder where these nute companys get their info, all the more reason I feel the need for 100% self sustained organic DIY nutes are in order, I already have a small compost pile and plan to start worm bins/beds soon.

here is some more good info I found interesting and where I found the vitamin infojust scroll down until you see the words in green..

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/issues/issue-14/


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

dank that nextgen is dope. i might wanna upgrade soon


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 26, 2011)

If they wernt so f'n much id have a fleet of em. Im impressed with it... with the 155000 lumen digilux bulb that mofo is bright.. I can get u one for 300 out the door. With a store to use ur warranty at. Anything in the C.A.P. catalog I get hooked up on. If you knew how much they mark that shit up from wholesale id make you sick...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

dank find a grow shop outside of the city you'll notice prices drop even on better bud detroit still has 4800$ lb's here you can find good stuff for 3000..and the quality im sure is better than what they got in the city, shit all hyped up down there, might go drop some that way..id just have to carry m .45 and my 12 gauge..


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 27, 2011)

Kloset, it's not that bad down here with prices. When I first got my med card I started calling this delivery service called AntFarm, which was 60 an 8th and 115 a qtr when i first started going to them, now it's anywhere from 50-65 an 8th and 90-125 a qtr. Needless to say i've been going thru them for awhile now, and I have been talking to the owner, Anthony, since they first started doing delivery using just regular sandwich baggies hah, and him and I were talking about me maybe being a rep for the eastside, and start delivering medicene in the East Macomb County area like eastpointe, st clair shores, roseville, and grosse pointe to name a few. Prices from him for weight, is anywhere from 3,100 - 3750 depending on quality. He has had some decent stuff, he's been getting bigger lately, getting shipments from cali, but also had some indoor stuff too. They also have there own clinic for 200 for doctor referals for anyone WITHOUT RECORDS and is legit, and 150 for renewal, but rzza said he found a place that does it for 50 which is not bad either. Basically, not everything down in the city is pricey. But before I can do all that, I still gotta move outta my ma's basement ahaha, but things will change when I can take on patients once i'm 21.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks again for making me feel welcome everyone!

Hic-I am not versed in teas, but I'm looking to gain some knowledge before spring. I figured there would be some avid tea makers here since Michigan has many outdoor enthusiasts. I see some pics of some outdoor plants in some avatars and I know some of these guys have some nasty tea concoctions 

What's the deal with those nexgens? 155k lumens eh? What kind of distance from plant tops with what kind of hoods? Do you think it puts more lumens to plant tops in a single bulb setup than a 600? I have considered 1000w bulbs but after much research I decided my 600 was probably still the best for me since I can get the most lumens out of it. Thanks for input.

SB


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 27, 2011)

Why would I drive to detroit to go to a grow shop other than HTG? My friend owns scotts indoor gardening center in columbiaville. Anyone else sick of how arrogant this guy is? He seems cool in one post, then acts like his shit don't stink in another... 
all in all im just trying to help..
Digilux bbulbin an XXXtreme 6" air cooled hood with a 1000 nextgen powering it. Was gonna get the 600/400 but he said he'd gimme the 1000 for 50 bucks more instead of 150...


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 27, 2011)

All the shops ii go to price from the catalog... thanks for the info on city prices. Im sorry my smoke is dirt and so expensive. I hope to one day get to your level closet


----------



## firelane (Feb 27, 2011)

Shwagbag, do you mean weed tea? Or like teas to water your plants with? To make weed tea you have to add something to it that the thc can absorb into. THC isn't water soluble so if you make it with just weed and water it'll be weak. You have to cook it with either milk or alcohol or I guess butter, but that may taste weird. I've been to Amsterdam several times and Jamaica a couple and never really seen weed tea. Also of all of my pothead friends no one really drinks weed tea. If it worked really good, more people would be doing it. 

If you are asking about tea concoctions for feeding your plant, I don't know much about them, but have heard they are great for organic feeding.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 27, 2011)

If we can make an order that reaches 5000$ I can get it all wholesale. I got the wholesale catalogs they just require a large first order... I got 2500 from people around here just need another 2500 to get it... we need to do a group upgrade after outdoor dries up


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 27, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Why would I drive to detroit to go to a grow shop other than HTG? My friend owns scotts indoor gardening center in columbiaville. Anyone else sick of how arrogant this guy is? He seems cool in one post, then acts like his shit don't stink in another...
> all in all im just trying to help..


Are you talking about me?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

firelane said:


> Shwagbag, do you mean weed tea? Or like teas to water your plants with? To make weed tea you have to add something to it that the thc can absorb into. THC isn't water soluble so if you make it with just weed and water it'll be weak. You have to cook it with either milk or alcohol or I guess butter, but that may taste weird. I've been to Amsterdam several times and Jamaica a couple and never really seen weed tea. Also of all of my pothead friends no one really drinks weed tea. If it worked really good, more people would be doing it.
> 
> If you are asking about tea concoctions for feeding your plant, I don't know much about them, but have heard they are great for organic feeding.


Thanks for the reply, 

I was referring to organic teas for outdoor growing. I haven't had the tea and I don't want to lol. I am considering a small batch of ISO hash and some tinctures with Everclear soon though. I have all the ingredients, just need to set aside some time to play with it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Why would I drive to detroit to go to a grow shop other than HTG? My friend owns scotts indoor gardening center in columbiaville. Anyone else sick of how arrogant this guy is? He seems cool in one post, then acts like his shit don't stink in another...
> all in all im just trying to help..
> Digilux bbulbin an XXXtreme 6" air cooled hood with a 1000 nextgen powering it. Was gonna get the 600/400 but he said he'd gimme the 1000 for 50 bucks more instead of 150...


How close do you run this to your plant tops with your setup? I've been considering a 1000w for my single bulb grow.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> They also have there own clinic for 200 for doctor referals for anyone WITHOUT RECORDS and is legit,


I would be very very careful because without the medical records to back you up in court you are a sitting duck and so is that Dr.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

Dank I didn't say anything about driving to Detroit, and honestly could give a Fuck about what you think, I wasn't doggin you at all just making the point that most inner cities are far more expensive than the country due to the population and the fact that there's more money, and there's a huge population of outdoor growers closer to the country, im not talking bullshit genetics that some retards created, I never am, I'm talking 100% quality bud. Which is lacking in many areas. Look in magazines reporting prices even usually say 400 an oz in detroit, 

Same.reason prices in cali for a good lb are 2500 or less and in NY there close to 5000, 

Maybe do some research before you run your mouth.

I wasn't tryn to be a prick or arrogant at all just saying you may find cheaper prices outside of the cities and that statement was for everyone.

If I was such a huge prick believe me I wouldn't be on this thread hic, rzza, gd, wouldn't allow it. Or possibly that's why they keep me around LOL.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> Kloset, it's not that bad down here with prices. When I first got my med card I started calling this delivery service called AntFarm, which was 60 an 8th and 115 a qtr when i first started going to them, now it's anywhere from 50-65 an 8th and 90-125 a qtr. Needless to say i've been going thru them for awhile now, and I have been talking to the owner, Anthony, since they first started doing delivery using just regular sandwich baggies hah, and him and I were talking about me maybe being a rep for the eastside, and start delivering medicene in the East Macomb County area like eastpointe, st clair shores, roseville, and grosse pointe to name a few. Prices from him for weight, is anywhere from 3,100 - 3750 depending on quality. He has had some decent stuff, he's been getting bigger lately, getting shipments from cali, but also had some indoor stuff too. They also have there own clinic for 200 for doctor referals for anyone WITHOUT RECORDS and is legit, and 150 for renewal, but rzza said he found a place that does it for 50 which is not bad either. Basically, not everything down in the city is pricey. But before I can do all that, I still gotta move outta my ma's basement ahaha, but things will change when I can take on patients once i'm 21.


I fully understand that the dispencerys have to make money and almost all, well call them pharmacists, have a double you money rule, as in buy for 10 sell for 20, which is fine for those wanting to pay that but realize 60 an 8th is 480 and oz 50 is 400 so really my tags are true. I sell for no more than 10 a gram unless I don't like the person or don't know them, then its like a stranger fee, shit and my patients get least 6 oz free every 2 months and charged no more than 250 an oz after that.

As for card prices that ranges and is getting cheaper as ppl compete. Depends on who you know.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 27, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> Are you talking about me?


 Nope. Not you... ur good.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

3.6g
View attachment 1465797


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

rzza said:


> 3.6g
> View attachment 1465797


Pat yourself on the back for that beauty!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like some killer hash.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

dudes thanks, its sooo tasty.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

Which bags are you using rzza, I keep telling myself I'm going to buy some but have been making oil, and just gumby hash, aka poor man's gravity hash.

You got any meds to trade here in a week or so I harvest Thurs/fri bout a week after that it should be dried and curing, but I've been looking for something new and I told ya I'd bring ya a sour kush cut, and like hic said way earlier we all need to pre-outdoor smoke and talk shop for good luck. Maybe I can convince you into going on an outdoor run, and I can talk yall into organic growing and networking, 

Hic - I'm still very interested in meeting and talking breeding I think we could both learn a lot from one another, I'm ready to get down to business quit my job and go all in.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

closet, anytime bro. let me know when your ready. ya gotta get outta the cheap hash options. bubble is the way to go no doubt. i bought this set of 8 online for 80 bucks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

rzza said:


> closet, anytime bro. let me know when your ready. ya gotta get outta the cheap hash options. bubble is the way to go no doubt. i bought this set of 8 online for 80 bucks.


Link please! In for a set!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

80$!? no shit i thought a small set like 4 bags was 150$ damn thats a good deal, have you made the butane oil yet? its kinda harsh but if you roll a cigg or a bud in it its not bad and the weed rolled in it burns super slow. 

I also plan to make cotton candy buds, if you dont know what they are its a bud of your choice dipped in oil, rolled in keif, then dipped agian, and rolled in keif once more. the result is a bud thats just rock hard and covered in crystal and does look somewhat like cotton candy. i've also seen, cron-doh theres another name for it too that similar, but anyways its a 50/50 mix of hash and oil making a play-doh like concentrate that isn't stick to the touch and can be molded to fit whatev your smoking out of.

SB- your deff in the right place to learn about the great outdoors, you can also look back to the begining of this thread, lol I know its ALOT to look thru but you can see everything we did thru last year. where are you located-ish no specifics especially since your going to be a new guerilla farmer this year. myself, hic, GD definitely have a wealth of knowledge between us, among other that are here to but us three are on here everyday for the most part.

what is your plan for the spring SD? any problems you have or questions plz feel free to ask anything at all, we all have different techniques and use different nutrients, I myself use both organic and chem ferts outdooors, and plan to go all organic on some plants and chem on others to find what works best for me. do you plan to grow close to home or out on LEO country.

check out this video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6eCpRPcHOY&feature=fvwrel 

if you want I can write up a complete breakdown of how i do my plants outside, which lead me to what you see in the video, I cant promise you plants that size but a good harvest none the less. and a way to give them the nutrients they need at all times without every being there every week. I plan to make a guerilla grow video this summer that covers everything pertaining to outdoors in michigan, there isn't any videos out there yet and I plan to be the first! 

oh also I'd like to be able to go out and get some footage of others plants around harvest time just to have some variety in the especially if someone on here comes into a problem (not wishing this on anyone here but it happens). so anyone willing to have some footage taken and possibly an interview let me know. no real names will be used and you can be blacked out or rockin a bandana like me! But I do plan to actually make this a yearly video and make an actual DVD, just another way to get the ''KBZ meds" name out there, I have a friend that is amazing with video editing and has a studio in his apartment so it wouldnt be just a cheaply made camcorder video on VHS lol.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

i bought them at hydrowarehouse.com but i just looked for ya to get the link and they must have stopped selling them.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

hmm thats shitty...

heres some info on organics outdoors and super soils

Danny Danko&#8217;s Magic Organic Mix for 5-gallon Buckets
3 parts Canadian sphagnum peat mix, coco coir or Pro-Mix
1 part large chunky perlite
1 part worm castings
1/2 cup greensand
1/2 cup of dolomite lime 
1/3 cup of Peruvian seabird guano
1/4 cup Epsom salts
Mix it all together and soak it all down for at least a day or two before you plan to use it to get all the contents blended up and oxygenated. It should be wet throughout but not over-saturated. 
The first few waterings should be done with plain water as the fresh planting mix is fairly &#8220;hot&#8221; (nutrient-rich). Let water sit out for at least 24 hours to evaporate chlorine that will kill off your beneficial microbes. Airstones at the bottom of the bucket with an air pump will speed up this process as well.

From then on, use compost teas and diluted liquid seaweed throughout growth and add some high-phosphorus bat guano tea during flowering. No need to flush towards the end, simply use milder tea for the last two weeks of flowering. Some natural yellowing will occur on fan leaves but this is a good thing as nitrogen is leaching out of the plant&#8217;s cells. 

Making Organic Teas
The same 5-gallon buckets are perfect for brewing custom teas for each stage of plant growth. Early on, a compost tea is perfect for both watering and foliar spraying. Fill a nylon stocking with your chosen ingredients, which can include compost, guanos from both seabirds and bats and a little bit of molasses to feed the microorganisms. Fill the bucket with water and use an air pump and air stone bubblers to oxygenate the water for a few hours (this helps remove chlorine and other potential pollutants). Now, dunk the nylon sock into the water and steep for two days while stirring occasionally and allowing the airstones to bubble throughout the process to keep everything aerobic (oxygenated).

Now you&#8217;re ready to use the tea. Let it sit for a half hour or so to settle and then strain it into another bucket. You can feed this tea directly to the plants roots by saturating the growing mix in your buckets and/or spray the leaves for the added benefit of suppressing foliar diseases. Use the tea immediately. It&#8217;s only at it&#8217;s most effective for an hour or so.

Organics Outdoors
It&#8217;s even easier to grow organically outdoors. If you&#8217;ve got the space, start a compost pile with leaves and kitchen scraps as well as lawn clippings (and even spent rootballs and used bubblebag scraps). Turn the pile once a week with a shovel or compost fork and you&#8217;ll have plenty of free compost (a.k.a. &#8220;black gold&#8221 to mix into your outdoor soil and use as a nutritious mulch for your pot plants.

Outdoors, the bigger your container - the better. Loose organic mixes and plenty of sunshine encourage roots to grow at tremendous rates, leading to huge bushes that yield over a pound-per-plant and more! Better yet, dig your own hole deep and fill it with a variety of organic materials for a custom &#8220;seasoned&#8221; spot you can re-use year after year by simply replenishing the mix. Liquid seaweed and liquid fish as well as compost and guano teas combined with a healthy regimen of organic additives will keep plants happily thriving in the sun. Before long, you&#8217;ll be growing trees with trunks that need a hacksaw to take down!

Organic Pest Control
There are beneficial insects to combat every plague and dozens of natural sprays that are effective and non-toxic ways to eliminate the pests that damage plants. Chemical bombs and synthetic pesticides have no place in any cannabis garden. Predator mites and ladybugs are simple to acquire through the mail and it&#8217;s actually kind of fun to watch them devour their prey &#8211; the evil vegetarian bugs that have been feasting on your plants. Smoke a big spliff, get a nice-sized magnifying glass and watch the massacre unfold. It&#8217;s like Discovery Channel, but with weed!

Reliable Companies Selling Organic Products
Foxfarm, Advanced Nutrients, General Hydroponics, Canna, Age Old, Earth Juice, Biobizz, Botanicare, Guano-Gro, Maxicrop, Higrocorp, Humboldt Nutrients, Organics Alive, Safer, Technaflora, Atami, Bio Nova, Vita Grow, Alaska, Hydrodynamics, Budswel.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 27, 2011)

SUBCOOLS SUPER SOIL

There&#8217;s nothing that compares to the flavor of properly grown organic pot: The subtle tastes and aromas created by using only &#8220;Mother Earth&#8221; are overwhelming to the senses when it&#8217;s done properly. As with vegetables, a rich organic soil can bring out the best in cannabis.

Over the past 20 years, I have tried almost every possible way to cultivate our favorite plant. And while hydro is certainly faster and the yields blow soil away, I&#8217;ve developed an organic-soil mix that consistently performs extremely well, with very little guesswork involved (i.e., I don&#8217;t have to worry about pH or ppms ever).

I spent a few years developing the recipe for this Super Soil mix, and using it in 7-gallon nursery pots, I can run from start to finish adding only plain water. Other than a bit of sweat equity every 90 days or so, using this soil takes a huge amount of the science out of gardening and puts nature back in charge. Also, the recipe is always changing in slight ways as I continue to fine-tune it in my efforts to achieve perfection.

The Base


Start with at least six to eight large bags of high-quality organic soil. This is your base soil&#8212;i.e., your regular potting soil without the additives. The selection of your base soil is very important, so don&#8217;t cut corners here. I can&#8217;t begin to discuss all the different products out there, but I will mention a few in this article. A good organic soil should cost you from $8 to $10 per 30-pound bag. Since I want to give you a very specific idea of what I consider to be a balanced soil, take a look at the ingredients in a product called Roots Organic:
Lignite, coco fiber, perlite, pumice, compost, peat moss, bone meal, bat guano, kelp meal, greensand, soybean meal, leonardite, k-mag, glacial rock dust, alfalfa meal, oyster shell flour, earthworm castings and mycorrhizae.

Another local product we&#8217;re trying out now, Harvest Moon, has the following ingredients:
Washed coco fibers, Alaskan peat moss, perlite, yucca, pumice, diatoms, worm castings, feather meal, fishmeal, kelp meal, limestone, gypsum, soybean meal, alfalfa meal, rock dust, yucca meal and mycorrhizae fungi.

So far we&#8217;ve found that Roots Organic produces a more floral smell in the finished buds, while Harvest Moon generates larger yields.

If you have access to a good local mix like these, then I highly recommend starting with a product of this type. We&#8217;ve also had decent results using commercial brands, but never &#8220;as is.&#8221; The best results we&#8217;ve had to date using a well-known commercial soil has been with Fox Farms&#8217; Ocean Forest soil combined in a 2-to-1 ratio with Light Warrior. Used on its own, Ocean Forest is known for burning plants and having the wrong ratio of nutrients, but when cut with Light Warrior, it makes a pretty good base-soil mix.

You can also just use two bales of Sunshine Mix #4, but this would be my last choice, since plants grown in this mix may not respond well to my &#8220;just add water&#8221; method of growing.

After choosing your base soil, the Super Soil concentrate is placed in the bottom one-third to one-half of the container and blended with the base soil. (With strains that require high levels of nutrients, we&#8217;ll go so far as to fill ¾ of the container with Super Soil, but this is necessary only with a small percentage of strains.) This allows the plants to grow into the concentrated Super Soil layer, which means that in the right size container, they&#8217;ll need nothing but water throughout their full cycle. One of the things I like best about this soil mix is that I can drop off plants with patients, and all they have to do is water them when the soil dries out.

Stir It Up


There are several ways to mix these ingredients well. You can sweep up a patio or garage and work there on a tarp, or you can use a plastic wading pool for kids. (These cost about 10 bucks apiece and work really well for a few seasons.) Some growers have been known to rent a cement mixer to cut down on the physical labor. Whatever method you use, all that matters in the end is that you get the ingredients mixed properly.



This can be a lot of work, so be careful not to pull a muscle if you&#8217;re not used to strenuous activity. On the other hand, the physical effort involved is good for mind and body, and working with soil has kept me in pretty good shape. But if you have physical limitations, you can simply have someone mix it up for you while you supervise. As far as the proper steps go: Pour a few bags of base soil into your mixing container first, making a mound. Then pour the powdered nutrients in a circle around the mound and cover everything with another bag of base soil. In goes the bat poop and then more base soil. I continue this process of layering soil and additives until everything has been added to the pile.

Now I put on my muck boots, which help me kick the soil around and get it mixed up well using my larger and stronger leg muscles instead of my arms. The rest is simple; as my skipper used to say, &#8220;Put your back into it.&#8221; This is hard work that I obsess over, even breaking up all the soil clods by hand. I work on the pile for at least 15 minutes, turning the soil over and over until it&#8217;s thoroughly mixed.



Then I store my Super Soil in large garbage cans. (And before using any of it, I pour the entire load out and mix it well once more.) Once it&#8217;s placed in the cans, I water it slightly&#8212;adding three gallons of water to each large garbage can&#8217;s worth. Though it makes stirring the soil harder, adding water will activate the mycorrhizae and help all the powders dissolve.

Before Planting


So we&#8217;ve added the water, and now we let it cook in the sunshine&#8212;30 days is best for this concentrate. Do not put seeds or clones directly into this Super Soil mix or they will burn. This is an advanced recipe to be used in conjunction with base soil. First you place a layer of Super Soil at the bottom of each finishing container; then you layer a bed of base soil on top of the Super Soil concentrate; and then you transplant your fully rooted, established clones into the bed of base soil. As the plants grow, they&#8217;ll slowly push their roots through the base soil and into the Super Soil, drawing up all the nutrients they need for a full life cycle. The Super Soil can be also be used to top-dress plants that take longer to mature. I&#8217;ll use this mix for a full year.

Buds grown with this method finish with a fade and a smoother, fruitier flavor. The plants aren&#8217;t green at harvest time, but rather purple, red, orange, even black&#8212;plus the resin content is heavier, and the terpenes always seem more pungent. This method is now being used by medical growers all over the world, and with amazing results. The feedback I&#8217;ve received is really positive, including reports of hydro-like growth and novice growers producing buds of the same high quality as lifelong cultivators. So give it a try! You won&#8217;t be disappointed.

The Mix


Here are the amounts we&#8217;ve found will produce the best-tasting buds and strongest medicines:

8 large bags of a high-quality organic potting soil with coco fiber and mycorrhizae (i.e., your base soil)
25 to 50 lbs of organic worm castings
5 lbs steamed bone meal
5 lbs Bloom bat guano
5 lbs blood meal
3 lbs rock phosphate
¾ cup Epson salts
½ cup sweet lime (dolomite)
½ cup azomite (trace elements)
2 tbsp powdered humic acid

This is the same basic recipe I&#8217;ve been using for the past 15 years. The hardest ingredient to acquire are the worm castings (especially since many people don&#8217;t even know what they are. FYI: worm poop). But don&#8217;t decide to just skip them: Be resourceful. After all, worms comprise up to ¾ of the living organisms found underground, and they&#8217;re crucial to holding our planet together. Also, don&#8217;t waste money on a &#8220;soil conditioner&#8221; with worm castings; source out some local pure worm poop with no added mulch.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 27, 2011)

i screwed up a bunch, but these will be alot better next go round, would have died without the help of quite a few on here, i know their small, and you wouldnt brag on em, but damnit its my first indoor, and i cant wait to taste em, View attachment 1466346View attachment 1466347View attachment 1466348

Twog, C-red
the crappy ipod camera, doesnt show the trich justice, they are covered. like sugar strawberries, green sugar strawberries, and blue strawberries.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

KB 
Have you ever used AN Heavy Harvest ?
I Plant in the big burlap bags filled with 
1 bag FFOF
1 bag (cow)
1/3 cup polymer water crystels

No digging just set the bag out where you want to plant 
The burlap soakes up morning dew and the roots grow through the sack so no root problems
Found this on another thread on RIU worked out Great


----------



## rzza (Feb 28, 2011)

hic my t-5 fell last night and crushed all the hic fem babies. crushed and burned. FML

i had already placed in the final pots and topped


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> hic my t-5 fell last night and crushed all the hic fem babies. crushed and burned. FML
> 
> i had already placed in the final pots and topped


 Yo yos? And shouldn't it be called in-doh not chron-doh.. sounds less like 9th grader made it up.

Are you air cooling ur hood?


----------



## rzza (Feb 28, 2011)

dank, actually the ceiling fell in LOL

it was only attached to a ceiling tile and it fell finally.

not air cooling, its a t5. i air cool the 1k hps's. 
i didnt say chron, where did you see that?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

That sucks!



dankshizzle said:


> Yo yos? And shouldn't it be called in-doh not chron-doh.. sounds less like 9th grader made it up.
> 
> Are you air cooling ur hood?


You can't air cool T5's. T5's are high output fluorescent tubes and are emit low heat as it is.


----------



## rzza (Feb 28, 2011)

fuck, i walk in the veg room and wanna cry, thinkin of throwin it all out and starting fresh again


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

You might be pleasntly supprised , some of them may recover they are really strong plants
I had on that got run over by the lawnmower several years ago several times and I ended up getting over 3 oz off it


----------



## rzza (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah the problem is i topped them all last night down to one set of leaves. now on each one, at least one of those leaves are burned off. i know a couple would make it but i think id prefer to just wipe the slate clean and have a new set. i think the bubba kush seems most likely to survive.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

Delstele your box is full


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> dank, actually the ceiling fell in LOL
> 
> it was only attached to a ceiling tile and it fell finally.
> 
> ...


i think he misquoted or was typing in the wrong thread.


----------



## Cannabis Krew 420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> You can't air cool T5's. T5's are high output fluorescent tubes and are emit low heat as it is.


hey Im pretty new to growing and i was wondering what was a simple light that i can use for sprouting my seeds before i move them outside, i only want them to grow like 6 inches then ill move em out. so at my homedepot i found this light which seemed the simplest but i want to know if it will work because i read somewhere that the light should be around 6500K for maximun chlorophyl production, and these lights are only 4200K but its a t5 bulb so what do you guys think can i use these to start my plants? i only wanna sprout like twenty seeds in a small box with a fan, would two of these lights be good enough?
 Enlarge 

*Illume*

*Illume 17" Fluorescent Plug-in Linear*

Model: I-FT517 | Store SKU #: 1000516565 
Be the first to write a review. 



http://reviews.homedepot.ca/1998redes/911422/writereview.htm?format=embedded&campaignid=BV_SUBMISSIONLINK&return=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homedepot.ca%2Fwebapp%2Fwcs%2Fstores%2Fservlet%2FCatalogSearchResultView%3FD%3D911422%26partNumber%3D911422%26Ntt%3D911422%26Ntk%3DP_PartNumber%26langId%3D-15%26Dx%3Dmode%20matchallpartial%26storeId%3D10051%26Ntx%3Dmode%20matchall%26N%3D0%26catalogId%3D10051&innerreturn=http%3A%2F%2Freviews.homedepot.ca%2F1998redes%2F911422%2Freviews.htm%3Fformat%3Dembedded%26sort%3Drating&user=__USERID__&submissionparams=__BVSUBMISSIONPARAMETERS__&submissionurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homedepot.ca%2Fwebapp%2Fwcs%2Fstores%2Fservlet%2FReviewSubmitDisplay%3FstoreId%3D10051%26catalogId%3D10051%26langId%3D-15%26displaycode%3D1998redes%26partNumber%3D911422



*Overview*

This 17 in. fluorescent linear is intended for surface mounting only, inside, under or over cabinets in any direction. It's an ideal fixture for work surface lighting, for display cabinet lighting or as indirect lighting. It can be hard wired using the integrated junction box or plugged into outlet with the supplied power cord. Its low profile makes it very easy to hide behind standard cabinet trims and multiple fixtures can be linked together, up to 500 W per circuit. This fluorescent fixture is more efficient than incandescent lights.

T5 8W (4200°K) fluorescent tube included
Integrated on / off switch
Built-in direct wiring compartment
5 ft. detachable power cord included
16 in. Interconnection cord included
Noise-free electronic ballast


----------



## Cannabis Krew 420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also I have to be stealth about this because im still at home which is why i just want a simple light


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 28, 2011)

Cannabis Krew 420 said:


> Also I have to be stealth about this because im still at home which is why i just want a simple light


 that will do fine.

i was quoting KG talking about hash and oil mixed making a chron-doh playdoh type shit. i was suggesting calling it in-doh not chron-doh. 

The air cooling thing was for the question of how low to put your 1000 watter, wasnt that you? i use my droid to visit this site so its a pain in the ass to look back on shit... 

and sorry about ur luck on the ceiling tiles. did you see my post on the angle iron to hang up lights? versatality at its finest. ratchets click right into the slotted angle iron any you have 8 feet to find studs. take clones of them if you can. i got a lot of extra ones if you need any. cheesewreck LSD chocolope KINGS KUSH just to name a few...


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

I would use CFLs they are cheap and work fine


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> that will do fine.
> 
> i was quoting KG talking about hash and oil mixed making a chron-doh playdoh type shit. i was suggesting calling it in-doh not chron-doh.
> 
> ...


I did ask a while back how close people can get their 1000w hoods to their plant tops with these newer setups. It seems the norm is about 24"..... I have a 4 x 4 box and my 600w works great because I can get more lumens to the plant tops than a 1000w setup. There are all sorts of new bulbs and hoods available and getting the 1000w light closer to my plant tops might make it worth it for me to run a 1000w. So far, the data tells me a 600w bulb is best for a confined space of my approximate size, but I'm still looking for any and all input. Thanks!


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

I would stay where your at
The 600 puts out plenty of light with less heat then the 1000
Just my opinion


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input Dave..... 

I'm all about maximizing though lol. Lots of people rave about their 1000w bulbs for single bulb grows.... Most of them place the bulb 2' away from their plant tops and probably fail to realize the fact that at a 2' distance they're putting about 1/3 of the lumens to the plant tops compared to a 600w @ 1'. Some people have told me 24" seems to be the magic number. I can't imagine a 1000w bulb being the bulb of choice for a single bulb grow at that distance without any overlapping is the thing. I figure it would be worth it for me if I could place a 1000w bulb 13 or 14 inches from the tops safely without heat probs but I don't know if that is practical or not. I'm curious what these new hoods can do!


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 28, 2011)

The xxxtreme 6" with a digi1000 has a hell of a spread. But for a smaller space u def want a 600. My friends got a 1000 in a magnum hood (the hood takes up the whole ceiling) and it is waaaay to much. I try tellin him before he bought it but he wouldn't listen. He wanted biggest and baddest and now has dank mid section but tops are bleached.. I wanna get some 4/6's for cold spots... I fuckin love this neXtgen... I want to spend my rent or sell my car to buy more of them.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> The xxxtreme 6" with a digi1000 has a hell of a spread. But for a smaller space u def want a 600. My friends got a 1000 in a magnum hood (the hood takes up the whole ceiling) and it is waaaay to much. I try tellin him before he bought it but he wouldn't listen. He wanted biggest and baddest and now has dank mid section but tops are bleached.. I wanna get some 4/6's for cold spots... I fuckin love this neXtgen... I want to spend my rent or sell my car to buy more of them.


lol nice.... Tops are bleached from heat? What distance is he running it from the tops and what distance are you running yours? What is the size of your spaces? 

Thanks for the input, I'm just trying to gather as much hands on information as I can get. PS I'm a lot like your friend, but I don't want bleached tops ahahaha.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2011)

the lumens out put of the 1000 watt is to much for your tent
600watt outputs around 90000 lumens
1000 watt outputs around 140000 Lumens


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info Green Dave, I appreciate sharing info. 

Those numbers are right, but there's a catch. I'm not trying to argue by any means just sorting it out and trying to gather data collectively. To my knowledge you can't give a plant "too many" lumens. Lumens is just a gauge for the light intensity of these bulbs. I presume that it is the heat that is emitted by the bulb that causes a variety of problems when it is place too close to the canopy. 

A 1000w bulb is 140,000 lumens base output, but the newer bulbs claim to go as high as 155,000. However the further the canopy is from the bulb the lumen intensity significantly decreases. Just like with a T5 bulb it is relative to distance. Based on the data I have a 1000w bulb at a distance of 20" puts out about 16,000 lumens. Take a 600w bulb's base output of 92,000 lumens. This bulb at 12" puts out 29,000 lumens. This is about where I run my 600w. Its not even close to the same performance. So my deduction is that the magic number for greater intensity of output on a 1000w bulb is going to be around 12"-13" where there is a significant advantage of lumens to the top of the plant 44k or 38k respectively. Not only that but a greater intensity of light to any of the lower canopy as well for deeper penetration. I'm basing all of my comparisons from what I know about my 600w bulb so keep in mind I have no actual experience with a 1000w system, I only have the performance data comparisons.


----------



## firelane (Feb 28, 2011)

I just made my order for spring beans. I ordered 6 fem Cataract Kush(LA Confidential x OG Kush) and got 6 free Confidential Cheese(LA Confidential x Cheese) seeds both from reserva privada. I also have one Kandy Kush freebie from Reserva Privada and one Cole Train. I haven't tried any of these strains, but am a big fan of all of the parents, LA Con being one of my favorites. All strains are 8-9 weeks flowering so hopefully I wont be praying to the weather Gods in late October this year. I tried to pick strains that stink and are indica dominant. So my spring lineup will most likely be,(all Reserva Privada, all female)
3- Cataract Kush
3- Confidential Cheese
1- Kandy Kush
1- Cole Train

Anyone grown any of these outdoors? Indoors? Any reason to leave any of these strains out? I know 3 of these strains produce very dense buds and am a little worried about bud rot, but I figure as long as they finish early enough, it shouldn't be too much of a factor.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never had any of those but I sure would like to try them all! I'm needing some new strains, getting sick of the same old same old.


----------



## rzza (Feb 28, 2011)

firelane said:


> I just made my order for spring beans. I ordered 6 fem Cataract Kush(LA Confidential x OG Kush) and got 6 free Confidential Cheese(LA Confidential x Cheese) seeds both from reserva privada. I also have one Kandy Kush freebie from Reserva Privada and one Cole Train. I haven't tried any of these strains, but am a big fan of all of the parents, LA Con being one of my favorites. All strains are 8-9 weeks flowering so hopefully I wont be praying to the weather Gods in late October this year. I tried to pick strains that stink and are indica dominant. So my spring lineup will most likely be,(all Reserva Privada, all female)
> 3- Cataract Kush
> 3- Confidential Cheese
> 1- Kandy Kush
> ...


i can vouch for the top two on your list


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello guys, This is Mare A Wanna, I posted a few times in here last summer, I forget the password to that account so I made this one. Anyway I got a little paranoid last year after they got KB's plants and decided to stay off the forums. After having a succesful harvest last year (due to this forum) I've decided to come back and see what else I could learn from you guys. So my first question, Last year the strain I grew AMS. It was easy enough to grow, and it turned out to be good smoke. But i wasnt happy with the yeilds at all.. I didnt harvest untill the last week of October, My plants were about 6 feet tall and only averaged about 2oz per plant. Most of the buds were nice sized they just weren't very dense at all. My buddys also grew the same strain and didnt even yeild what I did. So I dont think the problem was my growing, but rather the strain. Im looking for something that will finish around the same time if not a couple weeks sooner. That will be the same quality, but yield better. Do you guys have any suggestions for me? I plan on starting everything inside then moving outside sometime in May..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 1, 2011)

dank i dont make up the names- 

GD i use heavy havest outdoors and have used it indoors it works great alone, but even better with big bud, i still have a bucket of each and plan to buy more its a good set and forget nute works for three weeks but on my big plants last ear it lasted about 2 weeks using about 130-150 grams per plant it says 1-2 lb per 10x10 area

rzza- i'd expect more from you LOL

nice to see you agian mare and glad we helped you out hopefuly you'll do better this year..me too hhaahah, and im not the only one that got raided and let go so far rzza is in the same boat now! we're raid buds


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 1, 2011)

I gota kandy kush bean from tude also. Havnt popped it. They been sendin that one out to everybody for free for a minute now. Couple of friends got it but no one sprouted em yet.. ill keep ya posted. All my clones are rockin in the aero. Not bad for a couple of 4 bulb 2 footers (waitin for my 4 foot 8 bulb quanum to come in)





ran that nextgen for 12 hours and would of tea bagged it no problem. Actually blowing out cold air and no heat WHAT-SO-EVER!


----------



## outdoejoe (Mar 1, 2011)

havent been on in minute..... glad to see DANKSHIZZLE stayed around those stem look like they will deffinatly hold up..... now the process of back reading oh the joy


----------



## outdoejoe (Mar 1, 2011)

were has hic been!!!!!


----------



## greengenez (Mar 1, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks for the input Dave.....
> 
> I'm all about maximizing though lol. Lots of people rave about their 1000w bulbs for single bulb grows.... Most of them place the bulb 2' away from their plant tops and probably fail to realize the fact that at a 2' distance they're putting about 1/3 of the lumens to the plant tops compared to a 600w @ 1'. Some people have told me 24" seems to be the magic number. I can't imagine a 1000w bulb being the bulb of choice for a single bulb grow at that distance without any overlapping is the thing. I figure it would be worth it for me if I could place a 1000w bulb 13 or 14 inches from the tops safely without heat probs but I don't know if that is practical or not. I'm curious what these new hoods can do!


 With Vertical / side lighting you can run the 1000 watter much closer, and the branch development is noticeably better. I had just started using this method when I was forced to move. I was very impressed. Only made it 5wks into flower before I had to give them to another that lights on top. Right now at 7wks the side buds are almost as big as the main cola. I wish I could have finished them out. By far the healthiest bushiest(?), untopped plants I have grown. Hope you dont mind my two cents.


----------



## firelane (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen these videos? They are a good watch. The guys in these movies have the best job on earth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsKOzrymxZE&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks KB, Good luck to you also my friend. Hopefully it's not as hot this is year and we get more rain then we did last year. Sorry to hear about rzza, that shit sucks. You were so close last summer man, it was heart breaking to hear all that bomb looking smoke, Would never get to help patients who needed it. I sent my order into GHSC today. I decided to go with two strains for now. The first one is called Kalashnikova. Its a cross between their AK47 and White Widow strains. They say its hearty plant that branches out well and produces nice sized buds. It's suppose to be ready by the end of September and can yeild up to 1000gr per plant. I know im never going to get close to that off of them, but I'd be happy with a 1/4lb per plant. The second strain I went with is called Super Critical, it's a cross of their Big Bud, Skunk, and White Widow strains. It's also suppose to be finished by the end of September, and they say this strain can yeild up to 1200gr per plant outdoors. Again I'd be happy with 5 or 6 oz per plant. Im also thinking of getting some autoflowers for as a early harvest. Some of the strains I was looking at say that they can be grown outdoors from start to finish in 10 weeks. Im just curious what they would yeild, there's not alot of places for buds on a plant thats only 2ft tall. I cant see the point of spending that much for beans that are only gonna sprout 5 or 6 grams. Do any of you guys have experience with any autoflowers or the other strains Im going with this year? Any advice is welcomed even if it's that my strains are trash.. Also do any of you guys know where I can get my hands on pure worm castings?


----------



## delstele (Mar 2, 2011)

hic, you out there bro?


----------



## rzza (Mar 2, 2011)

echo echo echo !!!!!!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 2, 2011)

I think he got booted off from that negative thread he started where he was arguing with a lot of people saying a bunch of illegal stuff and saying how he can grow pounds for 5 bucks._ saying everyone else is stupid for not growing illegally...


----------



## rzza (Mar 2, 2011)

i pm him yesterday and it went thru....i dont think it would if he was banned. plus it would say it near his name somewhere i think.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

hic would never say anything that would upset anyone LOL not meaning to anyway


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

SPRING IS COMMING But not soon enough


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

firelane said:


> Have you guys ever seen these videos? They are a good watch. The guys in these movies have the best job on earth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsKOzrymxZE&feature=relmfu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8


The King of Cannabis! 2nd place Cannabis Cup this year with his Super Lemon Haze (Last year's winner).


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

greengenez said:


> With Vertical / side lighting you can run the 1000 watter much closer, and the branch development is noticeably better. I had just started using this method when I was forced to move. I was very impressed. Only made it 5wks into flower before I had to give them to another that lights on top. Right now at 7wks the side buds are almost as big as the main cola. I wish I could have finished them out. By far the healthiest bushiest(?), untopped plants I have grown. Hope you dont mind my two cents.


Hell no I don't mind, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Do you mean that you run your 1000w vertical in the middle of the grow space and rotate your plants?


----------



## webfoot (Mar 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Link please! In for a set!


we bought a 8 bag set on E-bay for 60.00 worked great. They were from max tool


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice, I see them with 1 gallon bags. Contemplating a 5 bag set of 5 gallon or an 8 bag set of 1 gallon. Hmmmmmm. Anyone use a 5 bag set?


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont get the one gallon... same amount of work for less product. Trust me. I got a 3 bag 5 gal that works fine. You will stir for 3 hours and get a gram or 2..


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking, thanks Dank! I'm going with the 5 bag, 5 gallon.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hell no I don't mind, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Do you mean that you run your 1000w vertical in the middle of the grow space and rotate your plants?


 Thats what I started, and was very pleased. It also gives you an extra 2-3' because no light overhead to burn plants. When I get set back up this will be my method.


----------



## firelane (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the 5 bag 5 gallon set. I used them this fall for my outdoor leaves. They worked good, but I think if I had to chose again, I would buy the 8 bag. With the five bag, the 1st bag separates the leafs(pretty much garbage), the 2nd bag is pretty unpure hash which wasn't that good. The 3rd bag was good, but yielded very little(1g). The 4th bag was very good and yielded the most(4gr). The 5th bag took a really long time for the water to drain, because it is so fine, but was also really good, but again I only got a little(1g). So you pretty much end up with three types of good hash, and in my case mostly one really good hash, and small amounts of two other types of hash. This was after two runs with about 4-6ozs of trim(didn't weigh it). 

I don't know how the hash separates with the 8 bag, but with the five bag, when I was done, I was a little disappointed in my variety of hashes. Don't get me wrong, the three I had were excellent, but I just went into the process thinking I was going to have 5 types of hash and ended up with 3. 

I think if you just want to make some hash, buy the 5 bag. If you really want to go all out and make the best quality, buy the 8 bag. I have 5 gallon bags and they were plenty big. I don't know if 1 gallon would be big enough, but 5 was more than enough, unless you have a ton of trim.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

firelane said:


> I have the 5 bag 5 gallon set. I used them this fall for my outdoor leaves. They worked good, but I think if I had to chose again, I would buy the 8 bag. With the five bag, the 1st bag separates the leafs(pretty much garbage), the 2nd bag is pretty unpure hash which wasn't that good. The 3rd bag was good, but yielded very little(1g). The 4th bag was very good and yielded the most(4gr). The 5th bag took a really long time for the water to drain, because it is so fine, but was also really good, but again I only got a little(1g). So you pretty much end up with three types of good hash, and in my case mostly one really good hash, and small amounts of two other types of hash. This was after two runs with about 4-6ozs of trim(didn't weigh it).
> 
> I don't know how the hash separates with the 8 bag, but with the five bag, when I was done, I was a little disappointed in my variety of hashes. Don't get me wrong, the three I had were excellent, but I just went into the process thinking I was going to have 5 types of hash and ended up with 3.
> 
> I think if you just want to make some hash, buy the 5 bag. If you really want to go all out and make the best quality, buy the 8 bag. I have 5 gallon bags and they were plenty big. I don't know if 1 gallon would be big enough, but 5 was more than enough, unless you have a ton of trim.


Perfect feedback +rep

Thanks firelane, you sold me on the 8. Gimme some of that gooooood sheeeiiit


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 2, 2011)

Craigslist find. Found this 4x4x7 sunhut XL tent and the hydro set on craigslist for cheap. Got all the hoses and pumps and the light to go with it. All was brand new in the box with reciepts from 2/8/11. Crazy. Said he couldn't get his seeds to grow past tall and leggy... lol now I got 3 kinds of hydro set ups. This will be a test to see what I convert all of them to next crop.
just gonna use this tent to veg in to have a constant harvest, get my outdo ready while my indo finishes..










And my g-13 haze is a beefy mofo. already makin the neoprene pacman on me..


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2011)

Duuuuude nice find! LOL!


----------



## hic (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't ever speak for me DANK you are too dumb for me to ever allow for that. Also you blasphamy slinging retart the others were being mean to me because I called there silly nonsense out.

I am here boys, sitting back while the others have their turns at speaking. 

Things are as they should be for me! Needless to say last year was a joke.lol
.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

Good to see your around and not visiting pothead LOL


----------



## hic (Mar 3, 2011)

It sure would be cool to hear from pothead sometime. Guy had a good attitude and was one of the reasons I joined up here in the first place. 

Well GD from what I recall he was in the legal systems "roundabout", wasn't he? ... If I knew he was locked up and where, he would have a big bagfull of food and toys with a name- From Hic, on it. But I do not know the situation .


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 3, 2011)

Green Dave is your avatar picture that Iranian strain you had going last summer? Thats one sexy looking bitch man...


----------



## hic (Mar 3, 2011)

View attachment 1473061View attachment 1473058


Delstele - Your BB.

I have took clones from it, I am pretty sure I am going to flower it in a week or two. I am still unsure.

I can either save this one and through it in my med patch for the summer and let a BB male bang it. and use one of the clones for BW right now! or vise versa

I am really leaning towards flowering this one and breeding it because it has made my mouth water for awhile already and I just can't take it anymore.
.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

Mary i Wanna
These are the Irainian G13 from last year


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 3, 2011)

GreenDave, Damn those are some sexy bitches.. When did they end up finishing? I've heard some people rave about how good it smokes. Im thinking about ordering some beans. Is it worth the space in the garden?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

Finished late September
Yea its worth the space ,Im growing 5 this year along with 6 The Dope and 4 G13 then 5 of the CM x CM from hic and a few jilly bean and jack the ripper


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 3, 2011)

hic said:


> Don't ever speak for me DANK you are too awesome for me to ever allow for that. Also you knowledgeable wonderful guy I respect so much, others were setting me straight, because I started spitting silly nonsense out.
> 
> I am here boys, sitting back while the others have their turns at speaking.
> 
> ...


Bwah HA ha Ha


----------



## hic (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice pics GD.Why havent I ever seen them before!. 

Really cool GD and nice work.


----------



## rzza (Mar 3, 2011)

cmt, at the nursery today and seen lupines and also lupins. guess there are both. im getting the red squiggly line under lupin though


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

hic
I posted them last year Im sure
The Iranian G13 were about 7' tall the stalk was just under the size of a soda can


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> cmt, at the nursery today and seen lupines and also lupins. guess there are both. im getting the red squiggly line under lupin though


 ah ha, so we were both right. thats weird. by any chance do you know if those lupins are safe for pets? i'd like to grow them but i have cats that would probably love to eat them...

just remembered....do you still have those venus flytraps in your garden?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 3, 2011)

GreenDave, Thank you for the info. Thats about the perfect sized plant for my application. Earlier this week I sent my order in, I went with Kalashnikov and Super Critical. They're suppose to be some big yielding potent strains. I've never heard of either before I'm just going from what I've read. Im still looking for a couple more strains, I think the Iranian will be one, and I might take a gamble on a longer flowering strain. Have any suggestions... Also, have you read Fddblk's thread. I think it's called bullshit or something like that. He talks about wattering his plants in the morning with nuets. Then flushing them with straight water in the evening. He claims he does this every day, and that instead of hundreds of little roots. You get fewer roots but they become massive. He shows pictures of his plants where you can see tree like roots busting out of the soil. All his plants are in pots and they are massive, he said his yeild averaged between 1 and 2 lbs per plant. The only thing he fed them was Nitrogen when they were vegging, & Potassium I think it was when they were flowering. I've always heard wattering like that can cause root rot, but I can also see his results using this method going all the way back to 2007. I see the logic in his thinking, that if the roots dont have to grow in search of water. They can in return use the saved energy to grow bigger in diameter. It also seems that the bigger the diameter of the roots the more water and nuets they would be able to soak up. I think I might babysit a plant or two this year and give his method a shot. What are your thoughts on this? Do you think it will cause root rot here seeing the temps dont get as warm as they do in Cali?


----------



## rzza (Mar 3, 2011)

my dog ate the flytraps. ill get more for sure. im not sure if they are toxic or not (lupins). i do know my dog has had one or two. although i just watched him eat a sock, within 2 seconds. he picked it up, i went to get it and he closed his mouth and swallowed. LOL so much different than a cat


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

lmfao a sock? and the fly traps? nice. one of my cats eats whatever fits in his mouth...a couple weeks ago, he came runnin into the living room and starting hacking something up...well he puked up a chunk of the mylar thermal blankets that i have hangin on the walls in my growroom...he puked up a toy mouse once too....had to grab a cigarette butt out of his mouth before he swallowed it as well...and if one of my other cats pukes, its a race for me to clean it up before Streaks eats it. he's more like a dog than a cat.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao a sock? and the fly traps? nice. one of my cats eats whatever fits in his mouth...a couple weeks ago, he came runnin into the living room and starting hacking something up...well he puked up a chunk of the mylar thermal blankets that i have hangin on the walls in my growroom...he puked up a toy mouse once too....had to grab a cigarette butt out of his mouth before he swallowed it as well...and if one of my other cats pukes, its a race for me to clean it up before Streaks eats it. he's more like a dog than a cat.


As I was reading this I swore you were going to say he tore up your stash and harfed it up. ahahahah


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> As I was reading this I swore you were going to say he tore up your stash and harfed it up. ahahahah


lol nope. as shitty as that would have been....i dont think i would have stopped laughing had that happen.

lmao just remembered, once he had a string from one of their toys hanging out of his ass....it took me a while to get to him to get it because i was laughing so hard and i was scaring him so he kept runnin away from me...there was about 4 inches hanging out and i pulled around 8 inches out of him...


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

faaaaawk maaaaaan nice mental picture there LOL. I'm glad I don't have any cats.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 3, 2011)

Awe man... my cat has eaten my stash before. He thought it was his f*ing catnip! I was sooooo mad! My cat also loves anything ending in itos... like Doritos, tostitos, fritos, cheetos... hes a weird little guy. Seriously can't leave any food out, because he will try it, and if he likes it, he will scarf it down!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 4, 2011)

GD you growing greethumbs DD g13? 100 bones a bean, lol what a price...tho im paying it, one hell of a female to breed with yeild boosting genes like a mofo.. thats like trading your old lady in for a younger hotter sluttier blonde in a mini skirt, lol.

glad to see you posting agian hic, isnt the same without your intolorance for ignorance.  i like how your strait forward and right to the point.

harvested a diesel today and the rest tomar night after work girls are sitting in the dark to see if that makes any noticeable difference. theres much talk on this subject and its like and asshole/opinion storyline. never done it before I do however harvest early morning before lights on or 5am in the summer unless there is dew then i wait till the girls are dry dont need added moisture ill haves some pics and that mini time lapse up soon. 

gotta sleep last 8 of 48 hours tomar, fuck... i loathe work.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol nope. as shitty as that would have been....i dont think i would have stopped laughing had that happen.
> 
> lmao just remembered, once he had a string from one of their toys hanging out of his ass....it took me a while to get to him to get it because i was laughing so hard and i was scaring him so he kept runnin away from me...there was about 4 inches hanging out and i pulled around 8 inches out of him...


been there with my pit, he actually ate a eyebrow razor blade tonight my old lady bought em and left them out and we found all the peices but one blade, its only like maybe 1/2 inch long and has plastic on one side and a gaurd on parts of the blade itself so i dont think itll hurt him vet said feed him lots of bread nand if he starts puking or not drinking to bring him in.

i swear my dog eats anything i cant have him in my room or he'll eat all of my damn leaves off my plants down the the stalks, i call him the shark, if i cut him open i swear there would be 5lbs of plastic, a human arm, a pound of leaves, and a license plate, lol


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 4, 2011)

Mary i wanna
The Irainian G13 is out of stock at Greenthumb (Sorry)
As for what else Trial and error thats your call
KB 
Yea I am taking a chance on the DD G13 WTF I have wasted more then that The Doc hasnt let me down yet as posted this is the year of the DOC
G13,Irainian G13,he Dope should be interesting harvest


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 4, 2011)

i had a sock of ham, hanging on thje wall in the basement, my mom didnt know i also had 4 ounces of bud drying in te basement as well. mom locked her doberman down there while she went to store so she wouldnt chew shit.
damn dog ate 4 ounses of weed, but didnt touch the 5 lb ham on the wall lower than the herb.
yeah animals love this shit as much as we do.
at least the ham was good.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 4, 2011)

So did you smoke some doberman?


----------



## hic (Mar 4, 2011)

GD - Are those beans of the g-13 femmed? After seeing your pics I would love to grow some cm+g-13. I do have Mr.Nices's donkey dick cm female!

One more thing GD - I have found cm does not like being topped multiple times - top it once but I would recommend that once is your best bet if you choose to ever top any of your cm's.

I toped 2 plants multiple times just to see what would happen.. I love the ones I did not top. CM was not meant for multiple tops but thats O.K. she does well un - topped.

I topped the ones outside last year once and they did very well so go ahead and top but just once. - just an observation.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 4, 2011)

lol, no but a buddy traded me 3 ounces for the dog a few weeks later so i just lost an ounce, but his herb was like 15 times as good, so i thanked the dog and traded her. then ate a ham sandwich.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 4, 2011)

hic yea fem seeds wil give ya a clone if you want one (would do goo with you projects)

I had a Bassett Hound that ate my stash Dog didnt do much that night , But he didnt do much anyway LOL


----------



## hic (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure GD I will take a clone at spring burn!.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope I will have some by then if not I know where you live LOL


----------



## hic (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't rush it GD. Take your time. Yup you know where I live so you can take your time and come up anytime you wish.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuck I was up til 6am last night trimming took about 2 hours per plant. Not including the pile of undercut I plan just to hash.

GD - you start those G13 beans yet, I plan to order them as soon as the crop is dry, along with some bubba or chem, I also need a semi elite male breeder I think I may grab something from cali connect since there beans are reg, and they have OG crosses.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 5, 2011)

Got one going about a week and a half ,but I will be out of the country for a week then to california for 3 days 
wife in charge of the garden thats why I only planted one so still have 2 if she fucks things up


----------



## greengenez (Mar 6, 2011)

Just started 5 of greenthumbs Big laughing (with 6 in the vault for later) and I am hoping to get a good male. Hoping its going to be something worth keeping.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 6, 2011)

I went to hydro kare in flint and bought some seeds from them. They had the whole tga strain collection for sale. It was dope. 50$ for a 5 pack. I got qrazy train. 





It says its good for outdoor..


----------



## rzza (Mar 6, 2011)

so are they gettingg the seeds direct or are they making seeds and making the packaging?


----------



## outdoejoe (Mar 6, 2011)

not gonna lie that is the coolest brochure ive seen lol


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey gd how's the Oder of the Docs Iranian?? I'm gonna throw 10 or so outside at the casa and wanted to see if the smell is gonna be strong??


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 6, 2011)

They are getting the seeds direct. He had the invoice and it is all legit packaging. Not just printed. He didn't have them on display you have to ask for them. They guys are real cool too. Nice big store. Spose to set up a glass shop inside and blow glass there full time. When you see it you will believe it


----------



## hic (Mar 6, 2011)

Where ya headed GD?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 7, 2011)

Gd - I Gotcha lol my ol lady is locked out now she threatened to call the cops on me a few days ago and told me I got a week to get out lol. Fuck her I guess I got a place.


----------



## hic (Mar 7, 2011)

delstele hows that MM come in along?


----------



## hic (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like today is gonna be a good day for scouting. Gonna smoke some pot wait for the sun and I am out the door with saw in hand - I still have not popped any of the few seedlings I am running this summer, I still need a little more time to get it all worked out in my head.

Much to my anticipation the f-2 CM's did go deeper into the gene pool which I am very happy with. I got a serious strait up lemon afgani " it looks like a porcupine with it's thick, short, few, and sturdy hairs" smells like lemon. I will keep this one for something in the future.


----------



## delstele (Mar 8, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele hows that MM come in along?



Its doing good bro I have them all sexed out ended up with 2 phenos dunno if I will run them both or not. One looks like pure sativa skinny ass leafs stretchy as a mofo i think I'm gonna cull that bitch. The other one has the affy look a skunky over tone to the smell.

The BW beans I popped I have 2 females that look affy one more so than the other with a bit of blue look to the leafs with a nice spicy smell. The other has a bit of lemon smell to her with some fat ass dinner plate sized leafs...


I did pop some of Sannies Extreama that just broke ground for a outdoor run this year I do plan on popping some other breeders gear not sure yet I have so manny to chose from I am a bean whore..LOL


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey fellas I'm looking for a low Oder strain. If you all can throw some out there I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

Try tomatoes.


----------



## rzza (Mar 8, 2011)

youll need to phenohunt. find a low odor phenotype within a specific genotype (that you like). good luck though. i have only run into one that didnt stink much. it was a white widow.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah that will be difficult unless you get a clone from someone who can vouch for it. Maybe something that isn't a big yielder, but its still going to stink like hell. It might not stink to fawk though hahaha.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 8, 2011)

I was meaning the Docs Iranian strains. I was asking gd but haven't caught up with him.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I was meaning the Docs Iranian strains. I was asking gd but haven't caught up with him.


Good luck, hopefully u can get some solid suggestions.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 9, 2011)

yea puff all good dope stinks indoors- carbon filter...outdoors - off your property, who cares...

pulled just under a full lb, say like .65 per watt..not bad for 6 plants and a 600w, no co2...fucking sucks itll all go to the hydroshop for more goodies.

typing with one hand, two fingers...it sucks...and im real stoned...going to sleep

peace kb-


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah I don't care about indoors. My entire house smells good. I was asking about the Docs Iranian strains. Sorry for the high ass moment and not being more specific.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 10, 2011)

Just bought two mothers. Vortex and carmelicious. Anybody need clones? I also got a job interview at hydro kare on monday... fuckin pumped!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck with the job


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 10, 2011)

my buddy grew that carmelicious, i wasn't too impressed with it, didnt yeild very well, tho he wasn't the best grower either so i cant say that much it may work out well for you. vortex is always a good strain all TGA seeds are good for the most part.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 11, 2011)

Another tid bit I've come across, this isn't new and some of you may or may not kno this, but I suggest you look into triacontanol is a natural yield booster, found in alphalpha meal and in better form in bee poop. This is also a main ingredient in superthrive. Funny I didn't kno this until now but when I dig my holes in the spring for my outdoor crops I always add alphalpha or alphalpha meal to the soil at the bottom of the hole, its a nitrogen rich natural fertilizer that will get you plants ready.for flowering and by the time fall comes it has broken down and gotten your soil life going crazy by attracting worms. Then you have a solid layer of worm casting full of triacontanol boosting your yields. 

I do top feed my plants with AN heavy harvest, big bud , and add piranha and turantula. But the alphalpha can be used alone as a guerilla patch so long as you put it in a few weeks ahead of time. Last year I put it in a week before I planted and it worked great, it was a huge difference from the year before without alphalpha.


----------



## hic (Mar 11, 2011)

puffntuff - The phenos leading towards skunk1 in Critical Mass have no odor and yeild alot of jammy tasting buds.

delstele - I have one of those blue tinted BW as well - I cant remember but I think its leafs had a shine to em "reflected the light better" I have a few phenos of BW and yea I already pulled the sativa leaders. Got my chosen male as well.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## delstele (Mar 11, 2011)

hic said:


> puffntuff - The phenos leading towards skunk1 in Critical Mass have no odor and yeild alot of jammy tasting buds.
> 
> delstele - I have one of those blue tinted BW as well - I cant remember but I think its leafs had a shine to em "reflected the light better" I have a few phenos of BW and yea I already pulled the sativa leaders. Got my chosen male as well.


Cool bro glad to hear all is on track for ya.. I need a cut of that CM brother hic if you can spare one bro no hurry. I did not pop any of mine cuz I am running outta room.. LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> Another tid bit I've come across, this isn't new and some of you may or may not kno this, but I suggest you look into triacontanol is a natural yield booster, found in alphalpha meal and in better form in bee poop. This is also a main ingredient in superthrive. Funny I didn't kno this until now but when I dig my holes in the spring for my outdoor crops I always add alphalpha or alphalpha meal to the soil at the bottom of the hole, its a nitrogen rich natural fertilizer that will get you plants ready.for flowering and by the time fall comes it has broken down and gotten your soil life going crazy by attracting worms. Then you have a solid layer of worm casting full of triacontanol boosting your yields.
> 
> I do top feed my plants with AN heavy harvest, big bud , and add piranha and turantula. But the alphalpha can be used alone as a guerilla patch so long as you put it in a few weeks ahead of time. Last year I put it in a week before I planted and it worked great, it was a huge difference from the year before without alphalpha.


kinda thread to yours, but do you outdoor guys give nutes to your girls like an indoor grow?

I cant see mixing 5 gallons and lugging that shit from here to Gods green acre when a nice little stream will do the job just fine.

Granted it is in a soil mix that I have used before but I dont really know what to do when its time for them to start flowering, OR just do nothing and let Mother Nature do her thing.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 11, 2011)

Bring the nutes with you. Mix at your site and stash the jugs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2011)

too much evidence. someone comes walking on a plant, more apt to walk on by, but with jugs hanging close, OR if they find the jugs and not the plant they will search for the plant or give the 5-0 a quick call.
I guess Ill play it by ear and see what works better for me


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 11, 2011)

Stash the jugs away from your grow in some bushes.


----------



## fatality (Mar 11, 2011)

spraypaint your tools of the trade dark green, or any camo type color for that matter, just don't b cheefin too hard while you stash em or you may never be able to find them again due to the new form of incognitoness !


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 12, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> kinda thread to yours, but do you outdoor guys give nutes to your girls like an indoor grow?
> 
> I cant see mixing 5 gallons and lugging that shit from here to Gods green acre when a nice little stream will do the job just fine.
> 
> Granted it is in a soil mix that I have used before but I dont really know what to do when its time for them to start flowering, OR just do nothing and let Mother Nature do her thing.


heavy harvest from advanced is granules, weigh it out at home in baggies and pack them in, they last for about three weeks on smaller plants, it calls for an lb or 2 for a 10x10 area, i had mine broke down to about 130-160 grams per plant, i use 15 up to 30 grams in potted plants (5 gal buckets), shit works great if you've ever seen marijuana prohbition on youtube by browndirtwarrior its what he uses. but additives like big bud, piranha, tarantula. should be mixed in water first to get the most benifit from them but you can just mix it strait in the soil no problem, 

I highly suggest pre-digging holes and back filling them with some peat and perlite, like 33% native soil 33% perlite 33% peat. and dig at least a 2x2x2 ft hole for good results it makes a HUGE difference, even just digging a hole and adding perlite will help alot, dont forget to put some alfalfa meal in there as well, like a pound. 

really JOC you get what you put in the harder you work for them, the better they will produce for you, look up KB's medical outdoor grow 2010 *update* on youtube and see the difference.

for flowering heavey harvest comes in spring summer and fall its 3 parts but basicly a 1 part for each part of the growth cycle early clones, veg, and flowering. you can use it alone and it works great, best chem outdoor nutes i know of and I'll never use anything else except all natural organic compost and super soil mixes for organic buds.

oh and number one rule JOC and everyone else YOU PACK IT IN, YOU PACK IT OUT!!!, never leave tools, jugs, cups , garbage, anything..finger prints and foot prints can get you convicted..so jugs and tools, come in and out with you always you want to leave no trace...but if you must leave it, dig a hole in the ground, line it with plastic put the tools/ jugs in, cover it with like 2 2x4's and then ply wood, then dirt and sod if you can. this way if someone steps on it it doesnt break and they just keep walking by. 

also if ppl are walking by you shouldnt put a plot there in the first place.. hang some dollar bills in plastic bags from trees in an obvious spot y the grow plot make sure a person woud have to take it down for it to disappear. if its gone your out a dollar and not a crop or in jail.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 12, 2011)

few pics at harvest

sry 1st is fuzzy thats the diesel then great white at the end


----------



## hic (Mar 12, 2011)

J.O.C. growing outdoors can be a bit labor intensive indeed. Something to think about... If you have many plants in one spot you will have to bring lots of water and trails WILL be made at the end. If you plant a few plants in a spot you will not have to bring as much water thus creating less labor and trails.

J.O.C. - I can haul 6 one gallon jugs whith my hands at one time - it hurts after a while yes. But that is enough water for 3 big yeilders. 3 big plants will and can yeild as much as many smaller plants. I plant no more then 3 in a particular area unless I have help. 

equations are simple once they have been worked out in the past.

delstele - I kept the best 4 f-2 phenos of cm moms outta 30 seeds, come make your choice for your clone. lol
.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

I am thinking of 1 -3 plants in every grow spot which is almost 2 acres a plot and Thank God we live on natural springs so I can tap into a spring without going too far into the ground. Granules seem to be the way to go and I will start looking into which kind soon cause all the snow has melted and the ground is getting soggy.
awesome advice, thanks guys!!


----------



## hic (Mar 12, 2011)

J.O.C. what all has to go into "tapping" the ground? I do not understand why tapping the ground would be neccesary for 1-3 plants? I do see where tapping the ground would come in handy if you were growing like 10+ plants?. I have good issues with land with alot of natural springs and I have had bad issues with natural springs. - I hope you run into only good, that damn water table thing has got me before!

If I were one of them true life gorilla growers with tons of weight at one spot I would do the tap thing for sure!. But the math cannot support that idea for any of my grows.
.


----------



## bird313 (Mar 12, 2011)

whats up, not a first time outdoor grower but first time guerilla grower..in my back yard I used HH spring blend last year in 20 gallon pots of sunshine mix #4, the directions on the package werent very helpful and I ended up burning 4 trainwreck and 4 blue cheese does anyone have experience with these nutes? and would it be better to amend the soil with perlite and peat or just use pro mix? an input would be appriciated


----------



## hic (Mar 12, 2011)

bird313 - My input would be to go to your local greenhouse and ask for bags of LC-1 It is made by "Sunshine" goes for $10 a bag. 
For every bag of Sunshine LC-1, use a bag of top soil about $5 bucks. Mix those 2 bags and you have a perfect base in which to fetilize as you go along. " making burning no longer an issue" for your soil is neutral and clean - good luck.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 13, 2011)

i might do 10+ plants depending how this summer goes. but for this year its just 1-3 in a spot, but I havent grow outside and am still kind of leery of it for obvious reasons. But I will give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## delstele (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks hic you da man bro..

@ KSB, Nice info and shots mang thanks for sharing..

I'm fuckin gettin pumped just picked up a cut of G13 ! Fingers crossed hoping its the real deal....


----------



## fatality (Mar 13, 2011)

over 90k registered users in michigan, think about if each of them put out 100 plants a piece this year...... everywhere you look, greenery. the air would be more pure as a result. it would be a great way to go green


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 13, 2011)

When are dudes tossing the plants outdoors?? Mid may or sooner or later??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 13, 2011)

fatality said:


> over 90k registered users in michigan, think about if each of them put out 100 plants a piece this year...... everywhere you look, greenery. the air would be more pure as a result. it would be a great way to go green


seeing how 100 in federal territory and against the law and if caught we will lose our right to grow and make the rest of the MMJ users look bad, I for one say thats a bad idea. But a nice thought.


----------



## hic (Mar 13, 2011)

A very nice thought indeed! Maybe in the next life?.

puffntuff - around my area anytime after the 20th of may you are usually golden. I have thrown out plants earlier then that in the woods but it usually does not do a damn bit of good they do not grow well because of temp "ground temp" is an isuse as for the roots also get kinda chocked cause the conditions are not ample for soil to dry proper...etc - many reasons why the plants get kinda stunted if planted too early. 

I have learnt that it does not really pay off get that itchy finger with spring fever is in the air. I have planted before the 20th with success but the ratios are not pleasing enough to continue the early plant method. 

Also need to add for MI newbies that if you plant your little babies too early and we do get a couple hard late frost it will really stress your little one out and really slow growth for a bit. - A large plant can take it but the weak cannot. Be more weary some of frost in the spring then in the fall - good luck MI newbies to you as well this year


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all back in the USA 
Puff as for the Iranian all I can say is I will grow them again this year along with the Drs G13 and The Dope
The Drs done me right I will also have TGA Jilly Bean and Jack the ripper going
You guys have been really busy I have alot of reading to do and catch up on everyone
really missed the tread im in califonia right now but at least I have internet now
will start my outdoor girls when I get home Thursday


----------



## hic (Mar 13, 2011)

Where did ya go GD? for work or for pleasure?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

hic1 week in Italy and 3 day cali for work
how are the BBS doing should be almost there I think if you flowered or are you breeding them?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 14, 2011)

Last year I planted my plants around april 20th.. cant remember which day that week is kinda blurry
But planting that early was a mistake.. All the plants started flowering right away. and then had to reveg. I think my yields suffered from this.. or maybe it was the fact that I had SSSDH which is silver haze X sour diesel.. which is mostly sativa.
I got about a qp from 4 of the sssdh and a half pound from 1 bagseed plant.

This year I will be growing mainly indicas


----------



## hic (Mar 14, 2011)

GD as a matter of fact I havested the first bbs last night. They are doing very well, one in particular is almost all blue berry. The others seem like the are going to have a little spice mixed in there as well in the taste department "well from what the samples are showing me". All is good with em and I am very happy you gave me the beans. I will post a pic or 2 when I am able.

The one bbs If I already did not have alot on my plate I would chop and reveg that fu*&er for a few good clones for summer. I like it GD and I will save a couple fat ass joints of the best of the bbs that I encountered for when we meet next.

Del - I wanna intrest you in the CM pheno that reeks of a power skunk mixed with NYC it is extreme and very dark green, it will be the one I do end up putting BW pollen on. I will get a few pics up soon of current progress. I will also keep a joint of this or 2 for the "roundup"lol


----------



## hic (Mar 14, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Last year I planted my plants around april 20th.. cant remember which day that week is kinda blurry
> But planting that early was a mistake.. All the plants started flowering right away. and then had to reveg. I think my yields suffered from this.. or maybe it was the fact that I had SSSDH which is silver haze X sour diesel.. which is mostly sativa.
> I got about a qp from 4 of the sssdh and a half pound from 1 bagseed plant.
> 
> This year I will be growing mainly indicas


Glad to hear your making a wise move.. getting away from them sativa doms for growing outdoor in michigan.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah.. I was thinking about pure afghan strain. I realllyyy want to get herijuana from sannies  it would be awesome if i could get a clone from someone


----------



## hic (Mar 14, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Yeah.. I was thinking about pure afghan strain. I realllyyy want to get herijuana from sannies  it would be awesome if i could get a clone from someone


 
Yea that would be cool. Why not just order the beans from sannie and yank the males? The way it is.. is herijuana is very stable so no need really for a big pheno hunt. You do have to watch for hermies it seems that it is indeed in it's bloodline. I have witnessed it firsthand.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah it looks like thats what im gonna have to do.. i smoked it once and fell in love the distinct taste.. its as bold as a a sour diesel, green giant or skunk.. awesome.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 15, 2011)

diesel taste is by far my favorite.. yo rzza sry bout this weekend i got super shitty drunk sat and wasnt up until 6 pm sunday and had to hang my new light move the old one, put in a new floor, take new clones, and move 24monster plants, needless to say its half done...lol..

i hadnt gotten drunk for about 6 months until last sat...deff miss the bar scene/partying in general. I hate having to grow up wish i was 16 agian


----------



## hic (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahh KB and go threw all that bullshit again? Na you don't wanna be 16 again, you just wanna get to where you know you should be. I myself can't wait to get another year older to see what this rollercoaster of life has to offer me! 

You gotta kill the madness to find harmony - you have to seek for harmony to kill the madness. Something only time can teach - good luck to all


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Any strains from attitude that especially do well in michigan? so far i have
Afghan kush
Blue widow
Barneys farm Phatt Fruity
Delicious seeds yumbolt
Along with all the freebies..
Any others i should add to the list?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 16, 2011)

hic - i hear ya, i ment that i wish i could go back to where life was care free and simple, i had nothing to worry about, no bill's, no reasponsibilty. my madness is outta control at this point lol, just so much bs to deal with. shitty relationship problems, i work close to 16 hours every day (including my grow) for shit pay, my car fell apart saturday, lol...

ahh life at its best i guess. 3 steps forward, 2 back.


----------



## james42 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been lurking here for a while now and decided to open a account.
I will be starting 16 fem seeds under fluorescent tube lights in a couple weeks and then moving them to my guerrilla site early-mid may.
These are the strains that are on the way from attitude.
10, Delicious fruity chronic juice
5, Delicious northern light blue
1(free) ufo power kush
1(free) ufo cali hash plant
1(free) ufo white widow
If anyone has any experience with the delicious strains, I would appreciate any advice I can get


----------



## hic (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment 1498134View attachment 1498133View attachment 1498132



Took a bit to get to be able to find one of these - f2's well there are diffrent ways to look at that issue. It all depends on what is in the genetics of the plant. If there are alot of genetics to smash well you get alot of junk. But if you smash the genetics of a strain that does not have alot of make-up in it... well the genetic smash can take you deeper into the rabbit hole. That is a pic of the closest thing I have come to MR.Nices special afgani used in CM and I also believe in Medicine Man and maybe a few other strains as well? Taste like something else almost get a cotton candy taste on the exhale. I am very pleased with this one and was wanting to find one at some point in time.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to blend this dynamite strain I got to a male sensi star. Not sure how they'll turnout but that's have the fun!! Maybe be my own starfruit.


----------



## hic (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment 1498396View attachment 1498395

2nd pic is the CM f2 that goes in like a skunk but comes out like a NYCD cross.

puffntuff - I say give it a try and provide us michiganders with clone if it turns out to be any good. If ya decide to do it. take some pics and take me along for a ride.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 16, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey guys. I've been lurking here for a while now and decided to open a account.
> I will be starting 16 fem seeds under fluorescent tube lights in a couple weeks and then moving them to my guerrilla site early-mid may.
> These are the strains that are on the way from attitude.
> 10, Delicious fruity chronic juice
> ...


try under the Strain information forum, you might get more answers in the right forum


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

For sure if those Ohioians can make dumpster lemon g deathstar why not us. I'll throw you a cut if it's turnsout good.


----------



## rzza (Mar 17, 2011)

looks nice hic. ya get a booboo?

kb, dont sweat it man, im always gettin hosed its nothin new


----------



## james42 (Mar 17, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> try under the Strain information forum, you might get more answers in the right forum


I found a little info in that forum. I was just seeing if any of the michigan guys had any experience with these outdoors. 
Also, just wanted to say hi to the michigan growers. I'm in the tip of the mit and this is my first serious attempt at growing.
Last year I started too late and ended up with three miniature plants that had less than 1/8th on each of them.
This year I'm starting early indoors, then moving outside.
Is the second week of may too early to put them outside if the forecast looks good? I'm worried that they will start to flower


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 17, 2011)

James
Just adjust you lighting before you put them out
Its the light hours that triger them to flower


----------



## james42 (Mar 17, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> James
> Just adjust you lighting before you put them out
> Its the light hours that triger them to flower


I found a website that shows the sunrise and set times for my county. It looks like about 14 1/2 hours between rise and set at that date. Should I set my lights to exactly that?


----------



## delstele (Mar 17, 2011)

james42 said:


> I found a little info in that forum. I was just seeing if any of the michigan guys had any experience with these outdoors.
> Also, just wanted to say hi to the michigan growers. I'm in the tip of the mit and this is my first serious attempt at growing.
> Last year I started too late and ended up with three miniature plants that had less than 1/8th on each of them.
> This year I'm starting early indoors, then moving outside.
> Is the second week of may too early to put them outside if the forecast looks good? I'm worried that they will start to flower



Hello James,

I like to put my outdoor ladies out around June 1st or at the earliest lats two week of May. The reason being if you put them out to early they think its time to flower so they switch to that cycle and they get confused when the light time keeps getting longer it sets them back at least two weeks. Then when the day time light starts to reduce in the fall they once again are set back and will not begin to flower till the end of Aug because of the first setback. So now you have set the plant back at least 4 weeks in Michigan this is not a good thing.


This of corse is just the way I have have found that works for me others may disagree but I have found this to be true with all the strains I have grown over the last 25 years or so here. Good luck with your grow this year. And remember the golden rule of growing...Tell know one what you are doing! And I mean nobody. This hobby is one of self gradafacation... Peace.


----------



## james42 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help deistele. I hevent told anyone about it and don't plan on it. Its really gonna be hard around august when my buddies start bragging about there grows, but my lips are sealed.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 17, 2011)

Loose lips sink ships!!!


----------



## greengenez (Mar 17, 2011)

1 mouth 2 ears


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 17, 2011)

just got back to michigan, hadnt seen the girls in 10 days. so thought id show you what they look like, View attachment 1499134View attachment 1499135View attachment 1499136View attachment 1499138View attachment 1499140View attachment 1499142View attachment 1499143View attachment 1499144View attachment 1499145View attachment 1499146View attachment 1499147View attachment 1499148View attachment 1499149View attachment 1499150View attachment 1499152View attachment 1499154View attachment 1499159View attachment 1499161

i looked around and found out the humbolt nutes are craptastic, they caused other peoples leaves to do the same thing as mine, i would have liked a little more weight, but im still happy for my first run. going monday to buy the dwc equipment. next run is perpetual, hope it works.


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool convict, glad to know you will be puffin for a bit.

delstele is completely right james.. a bit of advise from me, do not veg your plants with long hours of lights on with plants you will be throwing outdoors. What I mean is run your lights something like 16/8. 16 or 17 hours ON will help your plants as well. You do not wanna have your plants getting a 20/4 light schedule and them put them outside at the end of may or begining of june in michigan. This can help the plants not go into pre-flowering as well.

Young plants can take lower hours of light better then a mature plant can - without begining to want to flower 

Nice to see ya james and yup welcome to the thread.


----------



## delstele (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I forgot to mention that hic thanks bro....

Nice shots convict, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 17, 2011)

OK guys finaly home got jetlag like a MF but im home
Dont know whos been following all the BS about DR Greenthumbs G13 but its finally been setteled it is for real
Gettin ready for the spring plant went to the grow shop was going to get ocean forest but the shop had some Earth Juice Amazon bloom for 18.00 a 1.5 bag
The FFOF was 23.00 for same bag EJAB has more kelp in it and the price was right so I bought 11 bags for the burlap sacks


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2011)

Boy O Boy I wish I could get a glimpse of the future on this one.. To make it rain pot? My line is almost drawn...damn just do it hic.

Lot's of pot smoking is about to take place.. I gotta get to the bottom of what the hell I am doing this summer I am so sick of this shit.. To the spirit world I go.lol I will not be returning until I have some answers. - sprout em newbies if ya got a place indoors you can keep em.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

for any of you se mi dudes the tomato factory in toledo has their organic soil for sale at 8-9 for a bag. im about to go swoop up like 0 bags for the outdoor season. when i grab it ill put the amounts and the nute levels of it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

my new strain seeds, dried and in some dirt
i use gMail with this name
discreet is the game


----------



## delstele (Mar 19, 2011)

JOC, what strain?


----------



## delstele (Mar 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> OK guys finaly home got jetlag like a MF but im home
> Dont know whos been following all the BS about DR Greenthumbs G13 but its finally been setteled it is for real
> Gettin ready for the spring plant went to the grow shop was going to get ocean forest but the shop had some Earth Juice Amazon bloom for 18.00 a 1.5 bag
> The FFOF was 23.00 for same bag EJAB has more kelp in it and the price was right so I bought 11 bags for the burlap sacks



Welcome home bro....


----------



## outdoejoe (Mar 19, 2011)

i can all most smell that sweet grow aroma.....a couple more weeks >.<


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey JoC, what do you have there? Are you doing some breeding?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2011)

delstele said:


> JOC, what strain?


headband X chocolope


Shwagbag said:


> Hey JoC, what do you have there? Are you doing some breeding?


my first try at seed making/strain creating.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 20, 2011)

Where is everyone OH wait your all out scouting the woods and feilds lookin for the sweet spots
Good luck all heres my line up
6 DR Greenthumb "The Dope"
3 DR Greenthumb "G13"
6 Dr Greenthumb "Iranian G13"
3 TGA "Jillybean"
3 TGA "Jack The Ripper"
3 Resin seed "Yummy"

Lets see what else will be in the great outdoors this year


----------



## firelane (Mar 20, 2011)

GD, have you ever grown Resin seeds? It will be nice to get an outdoor grow report from those. I almost bought from them but was worried because I've never seen anyone grow any of their seeds. The reason I almost bought from them is because they say a lot of their plants harvest in September. One thing that worried me was that Yummy is mostly sativa and the flowering time says "long" but it is to be ready late Sept/Early Oct, it must start flowering early. I really like Resin coffee shop in Amsterdam. They have really good weed and don't just copy off of everyone else with the most popular/ in demand strains and end up with some of the best buds in Amsterdam. I have a feeling that that Yummy is going to be a keeper and next year you will even try a couple more of their September strains.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 20, 2011)

Firelane
Yea I grew one in the back yard think I have a pic some where fnished early Oct 
Nice smoke sweet and smooth Very resiny OK Yeild but it was in a small 2 gal pot ( over run from my indoor)


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

first and foremost this year, now that im a legal MMJ Pt, i PLAN to not be a Target for LEO. lol

but from there, move my shed to the back part of my yard to get it in shade for most all day light times. convert shed to grow facility.
grow happy meds. and if i can continue staying lucky. grow my nastalgia seeds of True Columbian Gold, Hawaian Blue, Pinnconning Paralizer, and as long as these seeds sprout, some Early Pearl.


----------



## delstele (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be running, Black Widow, Med Man, Extrema, Blue Berry, Critical Mass and Chocolate Rain...


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 20, 2011)

Del I was going to run some cm but ran out of room I have put a limit on my self of 20 thats enough work for a one man grow 3 1/2 hours from home


----------



## greengenez (Mar 20, 2011)

All one year old mothers,
G-13= pineapple express, blueberry gum,( plus 5 clones each)
Dna= sour cream (plus 5 clones)
Homegrown fantaseeds= Big bud( plus 5 )
a kush I call big john(plus 5)
and hopefully 3 clones each of 5 seeds of
Dr. Greenthumb= Big Laughing


----------



## rzza (Mar 20, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> i can all most smell that sweet grow aroma.....a couple more weeks >.<


i can actually smell that now


----------



## delstele (Mar 21, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Del I was going to run some cm but ran out of room I have put a limit on my self of 20 thats enough work for a one man grow 3 1/2 hours from home



I hear that bro I have been busy as hell crackin bean's sexing out strains. I'm gonna get with hic and get a cut of his CM still need to hook up with you as well I would still like a cut of Jilly bean life just gets in the way sometimes..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea it sure does but we will get through it
Just let me know when you want the JB have a shit load now Have to weed them out LOL


----------



## outdoejoe (Mar 21, 2011)

lol rzza i am jealous jealous person


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 22, 2011)

fucking cold temps agian mother natures a fucking tease....sick of this cold weather

so got the new room set 2x 600w, 350cfm fan w/silencer, carbon filter, co2, 24 plants(diesel, gws, sour kush) 

nutes---

AN 
mother earth grow/bloom (base for grow, additive for bloom)
conniosuer a & b 
tarantula
piranha
voodoo juice
carboload
big bud
bud igniter
bud candy
bud factor x
nirvana
b-52
rhino skin
sensizyme
overdirve
final phase
grandma edggy's f1
grandma edggy's h-2

lol..their conniosuer 2.35+ program


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn looks like a hydro store LOL


----------



## james42 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my order from attitude today. It only took 7 days to get here. I'm probably going to give the freebie dinafems to my bro for his indoor medical grow because there sativas and I don't want to deal with them in the fall.
I've got my fish shanty converted into a grow room. Its a pretty rough setup, just a couple shop lights with a timer and a thermostat controlled propane heater.
Ill probably start them later this week.
Wish me luck. I'm probably gonna need it


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck you'll need it


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 22, 2011)

Got my order in from GHSC last week, every bean I burried has sprouted. I can hardly contain my excitment for this season, Anticipation is a bitch. The super critical strain is growing faster then anything I have ever seen before. They are 5 days old today, and already have 3 1/2 nodes. Their roughly twice the size of the kalashnakov. One of my turned me onto some beans that are his creation. Last summer He bred the AMS I gave him, with a grape strain he's grown for the past couple years. It will be interesting to see how they do. I wasnt very happy with the yeilds I pulled off the AMS, but it was easy enough to grow. So Im gonna throw a couple of those in my garden, and see what happens. We're calling it Hoosier Daddy for now, but we might change the name. Depends on how purple the buds end up. The seedlings are almost pure purple at the moment, except for the leafs. I'd really like to get some clones into peoples hands that have more experience breeding then we do. With the right knowledge, I think we could have a new super strain on our hands. I wasnt planning on posting any pictures this year, but you all have got to see these purple seedlings.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Mary keep us posted
James Good luck this year becarful not to over love your girls that is the biggest mistake new growers make (I still have a problem with it)LOL


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 23, 2011)

gd - deff does look like the hydroshop at my apt I have soo much grow gear and not enough room, i plan to pick up a house here soon like in 4-5 months just before OD harvest.. need a full basement to take over..

james watch that propane heater.. may burn your plants up with direct heat.

hic dissapper agian?...what a lurker...lol ..cant say much i'll say 2 words then dissappear myself, i'm busy as fuck working 48 driving a hi-lo, and then my few hours of work at home..lol should be sleeping now it's 6:47 am gotta be to work by 3 pm sucks ass...plus i gotta drive a hilo ment to be driven on pavement or flat dirt in the mud and water..its like driving a shopping cart with a motor and forks..fuckers got no suspension what so ever, i can smoke the tires in the factory tho lol...

gd- u never got back at me whens the meet up got a date yet


----------



## rzza (Mar 23, 2011)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> fucking cold temps agian mother natures a fucking tease....sick of this cold weather
> 
> so got the new room set 2x 600w, 350cfm fan w/silencer, carbon filter, co2, 24 plants(diesel, gws, sour kush)
> 
> ...


goddam dont drown em


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 23, 2011)

put those girls on your dental plan, with all those candies they are sure to need it LOL


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 24, 2011)

rzza - lol for sure hey they boast a 30 sum % increase in yeild along with c02 this run and more light hope'n to pull 2.5-3 oz per plant granted some of my new patients clones are small and will only yeild an oz..and i dont know how the sour kush yeilds as well, great white is always heavy, and diesel (which im replacing next round with g13) is average, tho does better than gws under small lights..

gd- i wish i had a real dental plan, got bad teeth from my ol man..gonna be ripping them out and getting implants as soon as the cash comes in..not saying my teeth are roting out of my mouth but i have some cavitys and im in need of a root canal, i just dont have the 800 bones to drop on it...fuck an implant for one tooth is 3000 my ol man just got one done...


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 24, 2011)

KB 
Know how you feel Bro went through that 4 years ago went in to the dentist and 4 of the fillings he put in 3 months before needed root canales and 5 more cavities
Went to another dentist told him to pull them got new teeth in a box and never looked back best thing i did no more pain(But no more pain pills eather LOL)


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 24, 2011)

KB, Sorry to hear that buddy. I feel for ya, tooth aches are the worst pain you could ever have. I went through the same thing a couple years back. I was grinding my teeth so hard in my sleep, that they started shattering. I ended up doing what GD done, I had all of my teeth pulled. On the top I went with just regular dentures. On the bottom I have whats called a mini denture implant. It's a cross between dentures and implants. I have 4 titanium rods implanted in my lower jaw that fasten to a mini denture. You could never tell by looking that my teeth are fake. Infact I get alot of complements about how nice my teeth look. I cant even tell they're in my mouth, except for the fact there's no more pain. I think all together it ended up costing me just under $3,000. I honestly wish the dentist would have recomended it when I first started having the problems. Would have saved me alot of pain and money. Hands down it's the best money I ever spent. There's a dental college here thats looking for patients to have the mini implants done. So the students can get hands on experience with real patients. Theres a commercial running on tv for it now, the only thing you have to pay for is the materials. It dosent say what it cost, but it might be worth looking into, It's called the IU dental college. I could help you with the proof of residency if thats an issue.


----------



## hic (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1512598View attachment 1512597View attachment 1512595



I am done in the spirit world..lol. GD pics as promised of 2 of the 5 BBS ladies " my fav of the 5"

First 2 pics are the same plant... 3rd pic is diffrent plant. I fuct up and cloned the wrong plant the short one was not the stand out one this time. O -Well I have thrown that clone out and will enjoy the smoke none the less. thanks GD


----------



## hic (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1512655View attachment 1512647


2 - cm f2 phenos, neither are special to me and are nothing compared to the skunk I have found. 

They are both good smoke though. I wanted to paint the woods green with clones of the plant in the first pick.... but there will be no way in hell to keep all the branches from ALL the plants from breaking or falling over close to the end. So I will plant a few but I dare not plant many for I feel I woul suffer serious losses from tops that will not be able to support themselves.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 25, 2011)

Hic 
Glad to see you survived your trip LOL
The BBS looks good glad you like it
The CM looks good as well, wish I had the room well have room but set my number at 20 for the year
the G13 looks outstanding took 4 clones at 3 weeks old ( not bad I think)


----------



## hic (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to hear things are good for you too GD and no not bad at all. "3-week cloning"


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 25, 2011)

That was the Dr Greenthumb G13 , This shit grows fast fat leaves and stem the size of a pencil at 3-4 weeks


----------



## hic (Mar 25, 2011)

View attachment 1513413


Well boys that one is it. I will put $500 on the line that says this is one of the skunkiest plants in MI. This CM is a bit more sativa then the others. This CM will blow all the other CM's outta the water. I have sampled them all, but yet to smoke anything on top. I have a feeling when I start smoking the top bud I will put $1000 on the line that says it is one of the skunkiest in MI.

This one is the one my glossy BW male is going to bang.. This CM will be many childrens grandmother.. This grandmother will be around long enough for years of back crossing I assure you.

Moving on... BW's can go into flower anytime now, so we will see.

And for the newbies I used fish emulsion and liquid bat guano = I used about $10 in nutes with this grow.
.


----------



## hic (Mar 25, 2011)

Boys I hear ya all on the tooth ache... I hate them and I wish they never were, for sure!. Worst pain I have ever felt almost to the point of passing out.. I hate tooth aches even worse then rude behavior in a man.

GD your a G-13 kinda guy. I usually think of you when I hear of G-13. "GD-G13" your custom license plate or tatooe?


----------



## hic (Mar 26, 2011)

Kinda sucks. I pm'ed ya back rzza and I get some shit about your inbox being full.


----------



## rzza (Mar 26, 2011)

today? hmm..doesnt seem full. i deleted now

dude that cm looks nice.


----------



## delstele (Mar 26, 2011)

Word hic that CM looks and sounds yummy...You got your BW pheno picked out yet?


----------



## hic (Mar 26, 2011)

No sir, not yet. I am taking clones off each BW today. I will end up spot pollinating each one as well for the f-2's.

I will take seeds that I make off BW+CM1.1 and begin backcrossing both BW and CM mommies for a bit until I have stable seeds of each.


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

I got fuct! I got fuct by who you ask? I got fuct from sagarmatha seed company. First time in my life I try to crack seeds I buy and NO sprouts! After 7 days of germinating I have 3 cracked shells that did nothing.

I always thought it was just a newbie issue of not getting these seeds you buy to crack. I see that is not always the issue at all, There are bad seeds to be bought. I hope none of you ever run into em.

This issue has fuct me greatly.. I have no other option then ordering DJ Shorts true BB and crack them before ....? today. It is very important to get a BB male going on around here somewhere and in reality I should already have 2 - 8 alive seeing as I paid almost $100 for viable seeds in first place.

delstele -I need your knowledge. Who should I get the BB seeds from? I guess the question is who's BB seeds will be true in genetics and off-course will sprout nowadays. Your the man delstele I know this and that, is what you do!.

GD I really like the taste of that BBS! If there where pot whores like there is crack whores I would be running to the bar with a bud of BBS - and getting off. Good shit GD

.


----------



## delstele (Mar 27, 2011)

That suck bro bad beans suck ass sorry bout your luck..Well I'm not to sure hic who has the true BB genetics anymore I do know the cut I gave you is true DJ Short BB genetics. I know Sannies has some of DJ short's genetics and has worked with him in the past so that may be one option.I do have some of Sannies Blueberry sativa gear but never cracked any cuz they are 10-12 week in flowering... I'll have a look around and see what I can dig up, Peace.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you like the BBS , did you get any males from them?


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks delstele.

GD I got all females in that bunch!. I find the one that looked like it was a sativa both in veg and during flower to have the bluest taste of the 5. I do know if I cannot make anything close to that BBS myself. I will order those beans in the future for a few more grows!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I have some more if you are interested


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

Your too cool GD! 

hey I was thinking as I burned one about your G-13. Are those fem seeds?


----------



## delstele (Mar 27, 2011)

hic said:


> thanks delstele.
> 
> GD I got all females in that bunch!. I find the one that looked like it was a sativa both in veg and during flower to have the bluest taste of the 5. I do know if I cannot make anything close to that BBS myself. I will order those beans in the future for a few more grows!



Is that Sannies gear?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

Think it was Flying dutchman


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

delstele I am pretty sure it is "Flying Dutchman"s BBS http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/flying-dutchmen-blueberry-skunk-feminized/prod_401.html but then again I could be wrong but I think that is what GD told me.

Damn I think it is time to flower those BW, TW+CM, WW+CM, CM1.1, and delsteles BB. Last day of lights on for 20 for these ladies!


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn Boys been with the same lady for 12 years. And to think I gotta hit that same ass for another 30? I don't know about all that shit. I do know I was very high when I got married and am wondering if that is grounds for reconsideration?

Ahh just pissed boys I have never really met a lady that made me want to give up all the other pieces of ass that the world has to offer me up. 

Ya know what instead of being mayor of this shitty town I may just be forced when I grow up to be one of them sugar daddies someday.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

Hell who would want more then one , hard enough to keep one happy much less 2 or 3


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny GD.


Well newbies believe it or not after all the shit you learn ph, light, soil texture,topping,lst, super cropping, ferts, cloning, etc. There will still be alot of heart-ache down the road if you continue on your marijuana path.. The hardest thing I have ever ran across is killing good plants.

It will be easier for you to watch a beautifull plant get stunted from too much nutes, Then to watch clones you have cloned that were very good plants die by your hand.

Mark my words younglings when you grow mature sometimes "there can be only one " And when ferts and light and all that other shit has been learnt this is one of the FEW ways you can get worked up.

delstele what CM pheno cut would you like me to take for ya? fruity, more sativa - fruity afgan - heavy yeilder - "last years blue SKUNKY, more afgan" - top notch killer skunk, most sativa

I hate killing plants I have done it several times but it never gets any easier.
.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 27, 2011)

hic said:


> Damn Boys been with the same lady for 12 years. And to think I gotta hit that same ass for another 30? I don't know about all that shit. I do know I was very high when I got married and am wondering if that is grounds for reconsideration?
> 
> Ahh just pissed boys I have never really met a lady that made me want to give up all the other pieces of ass that the world has to offer me up.
> 
> Ya know what instead of being mayor of this shitty town I may just be forced when I grow up to be one of them sugar daddies someday.



hic i dont know if anyone male/female could honestly 100% say they could stay with the same person w/o thinking bout someone else its human nature ive been with my ol lady for almost 5 years now and dont plan to get married anytime soon i still say at 25 im way too young..i still have alot of living to do before im tied down like that..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 27, 2011)

hic- I just killed one of my best looking plants today..3 weeks in flower and nuts started to show, weird to cuz the mom and other clones are in flower as well and look great and show no signs of herm. maybe just that plant but they've all had same conditions/stress and I havent made a plant hermi from somthing I've done in atleast 2-2.5 years. I have heard tho that the headband is hermi prone and alot of other plants from reserva privada..it was an awsome indica dom pheno with huge dark green 3-5 finger leaves that were atleast 3-4 inches wide it was the only one that looked like that too possibly why its the only one that herm'd it just blows my mind that it almost changed entirely from the other clones..different look leaves and structure, but came from the same mother..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

hic sorry ment to answer but yea DR Greenthumb G 13 fem


----------



## hic (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey happy Sunday KB. sorry to hear about the kill. Yea some shit just gets old KB when it comes to marriage and some things get better. I am finding again that the ratio of the things that "get better" is a little to much on the weak side for my liking at times. 

If there is one thing I have learned throughout this whole marriage it would be this KB... Next time ya marry hic make damn sure she is a mute.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL hic its the truth..its funny how it works that way, im at a point with my ol lady now where we fight atleast once a day about somthing stupid and it ends with me yelling about how pointless this argument even is...im a simple guy i dont need a huge complicated relationship where im never saying the right thing at the right time...we dont even sleep in the same room anymore i sleep in bed and she sleeps on the couch every nite, then we fight, and fight some more...its retarted, honestly life is far to short to worry about anything besides bare essentials and shit directly effecting my life.

I think the way life is set up for us now you'll always be taking 3 steps forward and then 2 back...so the ratio of good to bad in anything is always going to be almost too much but theres just that glimer of good that keeps us try'n..

helis are out hard by my place and the season hasnt even started yet...I think they are searching for indoor op's with thermo, its always around now 5-6am while its still dark and cold that they are out searching around, cuz the way they are flying its deff not the U of M life flight that flys over, or news..they stick around for a bit go away and then circle around agian


----------



## delstele (Mar 28, 2011)

hic this is the only place I was told to buy DJ's gear from...http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/Blueberry.html Dunno if you wanna or not I have never ordered from em but the person who told bout it said he has manny times with never a hitch...I just want what ever CM you think is the best...


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

del, they dont offer insurance. i wanna order from them too but a bit sketched.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you get em started now and take em outside then man will they ever get Fucken Huge or you can alwas go wih an auto flowering strain dont have to wait i wann how bought usen those GPS apps on your cell fon to get cordinates and find a spot soo deep in the boonies you can only find it again with gps youll need a landrace ez maintenence strain for that dont need to tend to that much or if your in the hood you can alway plant some backyard boogie man i cant smoke shwagg and if its outdoor weed its gotta be like green house no pest shit i dunnu hit me up if you wanna OverGrow lol


----------



## delstele (Mar 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> del, they dont offer insurance. i wanna order from them too but a bit sketched.



I would use an USPS money order the pink one for international payments keep your copy don't get your gear file a claim get your money back..Dunno if one could get jacked or not with that option...


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

Del
Will they give your money back if the man takes them in customs?


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

dave thats the whole point, the buyer is taking the risk of confiscation. they gotta be losing money (clientel) by not offering insurance.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

its no wonder they have all the strains in stock that i want and attitude is out of stock.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

rzza 
Dr Greenthumb has the sour deisel a little pricey but I have never had a hermi problem and live up to what he says you can even call and talk to him directly
That is worth something as well
200 for 11 seeds


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

dave, im actually tryuing to buy dr atomic gear.

does anyone have info on this stuff?

his blueberry jam looks incredible. it has cool abbreviation too
View attachment 1519389


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

also bj br dr atomic.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like some nice bud. hemp depot has dr atomic.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

i know but no insurance.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

Last time I ordered Feminized White Widow from Attitude (seedsman seeds)... and needless to say, it grew balls and I am pissed! And yeah Rzza, everything I really want seems to be sold out as well!


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

J.O.C. - it is done! And all is well.

rzza - that lady growgoddess is the only one I know who has grew it. She states that there is a bit of selecting to be done to find the one.

del - would you try em? this hemp depot. I really do not know what would be worse no getting my seeds at all or getting them and finding out none of the seeds where viable?. Thanks del I will research this hemp depot. I do appreciate your asking around too. I do know that I must order no later then tuesday I am after a male 

Hey capt nice to see ya around!.


----------



## cary schellie (Mar 28, 2011)

as many early mistys as i can clone get em done before the bow hunters start walking thru the woods


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

What are you working on right now captbooyah? Did ya ever come up with any plans for a seed or 2 in the ground this year?

Hi cary, I do not think we have met I am hic lol. Yes sometimes them bow hunters can become a thorn indeed.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

Hic, I am about a week away from starting a harvest. Pics on my thread (not at the very end, but from today)... I think I am going to be trying a few plants outside this year... my friend has a wooded area across from her house with nobody around, so we are going to find a spot next weekend when its going to supposedly be a bit warmer. And nobody hunts there... Bonus! lol


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 28, 2011)

I was wondering how the hunting season effects our gardens??


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 28, 2011)

hunters find and either report or snatch em


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

Captbooya - good to hear "grow it girl" I'll have to check out them pics you have on your current. I think it would do us all good to have your feminism around here for the summer anyhow - even the lost boys had wendy. And hey if your friend is hot and single why don't ya throw this dog a bone and hook me up. Yea you can start off by telling her how much of a looser dick I am cause I am married. " ahh I am too funny to me". 

I have had around 40 plants or so total stolen from bow hunters in my lifetime.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont know if your wife would appreciate me trying to 'hook you up"... LMFAO!


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

get in line hic.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

LMFAO... thats right, I have to get Rzza hooked up first, but at least he's not married... that makes it 150% easier. lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 28, 2011)

*anything come in the mail for anyone this weekend?*


----------



## delstele (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I have never try them but my buddy said it all good.. I say if you don't take a risk you may well never have what you want. Me personally I think I'm gonna go ahead and take that risk.. Fuck if I never taken risk head on in the past I would not have a lot of the gear I have now.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

i have been informed i have mail at that address and i will be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

J.O.C. - I got something it was brown! As I tried to let ya know " it was done". I wanna thank you and again you are welcome at my door anytime.

Damn capt I am starting to think I am fuct when talking with you about a hook-up. 

Rzza good luck with captbooyah's friend you s.o.b. Go figure, there was only one friend and you got it. ehhh hit it like a cave man brother best of luck to ya!

delstele - As always your input is litened to with the utmost respect!
.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

hic, im actually just waiting for cap


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol... Rzza, I told you she doesn't smoke... Another friend is newly single, but we're not allowing her to date anyone for a while bc the last guy was a complete creeper!!! He was filming everyone in the house (including myself and all of our friends)... in the bathroom... so yeah, the next one must have the approval of like 12 people first! Lol, but she is a smoker... and I hang out with her and smoke down almost every night.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

oh cool. im on (unnamed) a dating site and its crazy that i have talked to about 50 or more girls and NOT ONE is a regular smoker. its fucked up. i just got off the phone with some chick as a matter of fact (she previously told me she is a smoker) and shes like eh, im more of a drinker really. puke.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 28, 2011)

Filming bathroom visits is fucking nasty!! That's sick ass dude


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

I know right!!! He didn't think he was doing anything wrong... there are a lot of people head hunting for this kid now!

Rzza... that sucks dude... maybe RIU should have their own dating type site for smokers! That would rock!


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

J.O.C. to the best of your knowledge would they finish outdoors. One more question are they fresh or already aged?

So Captbooyah if there is 12 of you how many are female in the house?..WTF is going on? now I am finding out that there a house fulls of young ladies in the world? .. see I did not know about that shit when I got married either. There are house fulls of them you say? 

s.o,b. I've been hanging out with the dope for too long.. well thats what happens sometimes when you get married. some take up crack, some beer, some golf, and some take up fishing. I was growing dope before I met my wife so when we married well I just got more deep into it is all. So here I am today growing and smoking 1000% more then I did the first year. Thanks for listening guys


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I hope they put a scum search on the dating thing so I can get in on it.


----------



## rzza (Mar 28, 2011)

lol house fulls of them! thats funny.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 28, 2011)

That dude that's filming you needs an ass whooping. What kind of sick fuck gets off on watching the crapper.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

No Hic... I don't live in a sorority, I am talking about My Friends house... and the 12 people, are myself, and other very close family and friends that wont let her date a creep again! lol


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 28, 2011)

goosshhh... I am way to excited about this years grow ... Can't get off of my phones calculator......


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

well I am glad to hear that your family is watching out for her. It is all too often ladies are left alone in this cold world left to fend for themselves amongst the wolves with no more than a lighter to fend them off with. It is scary having ones you love in this world, cunning darkness can be hidding so well that fathers can not see it. 

Calculate this for me troythepooh14 - 3 pieces of ass a month for 30 years. what number do I got to look forward to? will there be any reason for viagra in the future?
.


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

troythepooh14 - what ya gonna spent all your money on come fall? How much money do you think you will make?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going to the Bahamas for the entire winter!! I'll be sipping booze in boardshorts when all you guys are freezing your balls off!!! Lol j/k I'm hoping for a case of ramen noodles and a full tank of propane.


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm going to the Bahamas for the entire winter!! I'll be sipping booze in boardshorts when all you guys are freezing your balls off!!! Lol j/k I'm hoping for a case of ramen noodles and a full tank of propane.


Is that how you want it to be?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 28, 2011)

Naw just wishful thinking. No wife no kids hate the winter!! I usually go to Cali anyways.


----------



## hic (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the wishful thinking.

I have been thinking about taking a good road trip for awhile now and I think I may take one after harvest. I may be married but I am very free. I can do as I like when I like and for ever long it should take.


----------



## CanadianKnights (Mar 28, 2011)

Michigan Growers throw some information in the USresource Thread please.

Two links on Great Lakes region added...


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/420270-u-s-grow-resource-thread.html


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 28, 2011)

hic- right now im planning on paying back my student loans and moving away with the money ... potentially cali, colorado, or something south of Michigan. Im planting about 170-200 regular seeds.. so ill probably have around 70 strong female plants, give or take a few. And for me.. I think 5 ounces is pretty easy per plant, give or take a few. but 5 is on the lower side. I will be having a journal with the grow.. 
i have a spot where i can put 100 (same place as last year) and i have a few ideas for the others..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 29, 2011)

troy
watch it your getting to the fed levels LEO likes to get grows that size so he can put you on the nightly new and show the world what a good job they are doing


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone interested in having a shot glass grow off this year.?


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

anytime mary

bring it on.


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

what is a shot glass grow off? 

troy I cannot remember what or where you were last year at harvest? what did you end up with last year?.

Well I think this year I am going to treat myself to a vacation at the least if things go well this year. Perhaps I will wait and just fly over to wherever this DJ-Short is myself and get the BB seeds right from him or his esablishment in the fall?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool rzza, I will bring it, & you do the same.. What kind of rules should we implement? 1oz shot glasses and soil only, No wicks.? Anyone else who wants in or has any suggestions just holler... I'll get a thread started for it later tonight.. When I first started growing indoors a few years back, I entered a shot glass grow off. I learned more about what plants needed to grow and thrive, in those 5 months then all my years of growing combined.. ***Update on my purple seedlings*** They're just a few days short of being 2 weeks old.. All the new growth continues to come in purple and the stalks are starting to fatten up. The biggest one has 5 true nodes now. The Super Critical is also doing well. It's still growing faster then any strain I have ever seen. All the seedlings are between 6-8 nodes and the stalks are about half the diameter of a pencile..


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 29, 2011)

Hic, A Shotglass grow off is a contest.. We will all grow a plant in a shot glass for it's entire life cycle.. Who ever gets the biggest yeild off their plant wins...


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

mary, how do you get a hole at the bottom of a shot glass? buy a plastic one?

im ready now, im gonna go 12/12 from seed, straight in shot glass and im using joc's headbandxchocolope. its a reg seed so i hope its a girl


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

hic, are my cm crossed with anything or straight cm?


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

rzza -The critical mass are not crossed. I did send you some of cm+tw but ya know those were in another package. The F-2's are not stable you will get pheno's. You will get phenos that you would not get from the f-1 very frequent. I will tell you that those seeds came of the potent skunky blue haired pheno that I adored so much last year. The phenos range from a very fruity afgan to a super skunk that almost smells like an onion at times!.

You should know though that the f-2's are unstable but not that bad. You will unlock genetics with those f-2's! start a bunch and go back a little to the past and future. I will not lie to you not every pheno is a knockout - I find the phenos with the blonde long hairs to be a key to the less desireable phenos. 

rzza - Look for the phenos that smell of skunk or onions...Look for the phenos that are sticky as hell and resin smells of lemon... Look for a pheno that hairs are so short and thick it looks like a porcupine " will also smell of lemon". I hope that info it helps with selection.

on a final note becarefull if you start pulling the ones that start to flower with that real dusty LONG blonde color hairs because that prized onion skunk pheno almost looks like it has those dusty blonde hairs at times - but if you sit back and look they do not look the same. they most cerainly will not smell the same into a few weeks of flower and the hairs will not be as long "on the onion skunk".


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

rzza - and ofcourse the star pheno from outdoor last year is in there as well... That pheno is 2nd only to the onion skunk. That is the pheno that got whole this whole thing going on anyways with CM. That pheno is may be the best "all around" pheno anyways still to this date! 

after so much shit that I came across this winter - I still have decided on running that pheno this year for the bacon fund. Shanti fixed that Big Bud strain right by creating CM. Now we can find potent and outstanding phenos! Especially in the outdoors donkey dicks everywhere on last years CM stars. Been growing for a bit and CM surprised the fuc right outta me I really was just looking for a yeilder and ended finding a grandmother to some!
.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 29, 2011)

hic.. I got 14 oz's off of 6 plants.. but I did not dig holes or and use other soil.. I did with one of the plants and that one plant yielded 7 oz's alone. Now that i know what im doing and i have the funds to do so i know i can make more happen this year. Also, i grew silver haze last year so i had to chop wayy too early.. which hurt me the most other than me not digging holes and filling with soil.. I have spot on both the west and east side of the state. Last year was my first grow btw.
troy


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

good info hic, thanks man. i had 12 cm seeds and all 12 survived but one was funny lookin so i culled it. 11 left and all look great. matter of fact one is doing a tri leaf thing. you know where they grow three.....eh hang on ill snap a pic.


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

qwubble for you to look forward to.


View attachment 1522533


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 29, 2011)

rzza why are those so stretched out??


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

i dont know how well you will see this in a small pic but what is up with these pistils? if you look deep into the white hairs you will see some purple/black growth. i havent seen this before.


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> rzza why are those so stretched out??


i dont know, only some are. weird thing is, its the ones closest to the light. well, scattered but a couple closest to the light are extremely long. i think its cause they are not under a hi power light. its some cheapo sun bulb. like 20 watts. temporary, for the next couple weeks in the clone closet.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 29, 2011)

ohh gotcha.. i just put 17 of mine in rockwool cubes.. so stoked to start the season up


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

i can tell you are. im glad for ya.


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

rzza it is not just you. I have sprouted more cm seeds from the "jammy" one last year. All the seedlings are stretchers it is weird. Even under good amounts of light they wanna get stretchy. The cm's I just got done running I blasted with light and it kept em short. But yes some of these cm's are born monsters.

and thanks for the preview! I almost wanna crack em and put em under the sun. Would they finish you think? Again I ain't gonna lie - I wanna wrap my lips around a bud like what you have in that picture, like 15 minutes ago


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

troy - thanks for the recap. paint it green buddy, paint it all green.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 29, 2011)

rzza, Im ready also, I have my bean germing now.. Im using one of the fem Super Critical I ordered from GHSC.. (I wonder if it's any relation to your CM?) Last time I killed my entry about three weeks into flowering, I burnt it with bloom booster. She was just a hair over a foot tall. I have somthing special planned for mine this year. If it works out I'll tell you guys about it. I will give you one tip though. When you have a root system confined to a space the size of a shot glass. The mistakes you make will be amplified, The roots will constantly be looking for moisture and food. Anything you put in there will be absorbed all most instantly.. To answer your question about a hole in a shot glass. Plastic is one way, or you can use a diamond tipped drill bit and drill a hole in glass.. They cost about 7 bucks..


----------



## james gordon (Mar 29, 2011)

got this plant about a month and half ago. have no idea what strain it is, had no idea what stage it was in until i reaserched it all cos had no idea aobut anything to do it weed. now i know a little but the plant looks sick to me. any ideas of what it looks like or any information would be awesome please. thanks


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 29, 2011)

Your not in Michigan with a plant outside right now.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Mar 29, 2011)

hahah this guys lost..


----------



## hic (Mar 29, 2011)

james gordon - your plant is mostly sativa. your plant looks healthy to me. looks like it may have a drainage issue or water issue = water is stayin in the potter fot too long without movement "stagnant".

Your plant looks to me as if it is not sure if it should flower or veg? looks like at one time it was definatley confused about that. Your plant looks ok just try to get more air in the soil. That is all I can tell from pics

james what I am saying is based on a few pics - do not take it as 100% factual but take it as quick thoughts "opinions" about you plant


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi James, it looks like you might have a case of powdery mildew to me. Not good at this stage of the plant's cycle. High humidity can cause this fungus and I have no idea how to treat that during flower. 

Potassium bicarbonate would be fine during veg, but I don't know what to tell you considering the plant's stage of flowering. Good luck.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like water issues as hic said and a touch of powdery mildew , a sulfur burner should take care of the mildew 
keep a eye on your PH and slow down on the watering
Good luck Dude


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

What a nice day it's gonna be in MI today. Today I am just gonna sit back and go over the outdoor medical grow "facility". Gotta face the facts gotta be all done by middle of May at the latest.. I still have not even gone threw the paperwork for a building permit as a matter of fact I do not even know if I need one or not. It's not like it will be super huge or anything? 

What do you boys think? Do you think a greenhouse with a locked door will pass as "secure" or should I put posts in the ground and make something similiar to Greenhouse but out of wood and clear plastic panels "more secure". The only issues I am looking to avoid is the cops thinking it is not legit as in the means of "secure".
The greenhouse would be cheaper, more conveniant. The wood built one would be more expensive, more hassle for the the same ending result.. hic rolling in smoke and of course the patient. That is why I am wanting opinions today cause the scenario is the same in the end if the cops let a greenhouse pass as secure!. Leaving more money to play in the fall


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

I got powdery mildew on one of my plants a while back it was in the corner of my tent which ment it wasnt getting enough air flow but on top of that i was experimenting where from the first week of bloom i was hitting it with a 60 watt uvb zoo lamp at very close range it got a really plasticy look to it turned dark green buds went a little purple i was excited then 2 weeks before harvest it went powdery mildew i was so mad i never over waterd but i think it was trying to protect itself with extra moisture in the leaves anyways bottom line good air flow no excessive moisture = no powdery mildew


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

Good air and air movement is so important indoors. Marijuana is an air loving plant the more airy you can keep your soil the better.The more air movement you can keep in your grow room the better.

Marijuana is an air whore and just loves the heck out of it.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some strains love air even more thats why growing from feminized seeds will make you such a better grower like if you add master kush to your grow youll realize hey this plant needs more air flow other wise it will show signs of stress and in turn the rest of your other strains will get more air and be more potent the more strains and phenos you grow the better grower you will become theyll all teach you somethen kush loves light and airflow so much more people wanna just clone the hardy plant dismiss the rest as bad genetics not true make all your shit stronger


----------



## james42 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a little update(bored). I germed my seeds using paper towel in a zip lock bag and all 15 of them cracked within two days.
I planted them in 1 quart cups with marical grow seed starting mix last friday. So far all of the northern light blue have broken the surface and look good. None of the fruity chronic juice have popped up yet.
As soon as I get a little more cash, I'm gonna go out and get my holes dug and ready to go. I'm planning on using marical grow garden soil mixed with perlite because I'm on a budget.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds good when its outdoors you gotta budget cant take em to seriously wheres your spot at? Lol never know whos gonna gaff em ive even herd of stories where the grower was slowly getten cut and gaffed in the fall cause they werent ready yet he had to stake out lol


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 30, 2011)

hic
I would go with the Greenhouse and put a tall locking fence around it that way it will be doube secure and the Man should leave it alone 
the wood greenhouse will also last longer then a temp. and will take the wind better
One of those Pay me now or Pay me later things
I know not much help sorry


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some guy in auburn hills was in the news paper last summer cause he had 12 monster plants in his back yard he had a card his fence was locked but still anyone could hop the shit another thing that didnt help him was he was withen 1000 ft of a skool so i dont know what happend to him in court but if i were ever to do some shit you gotta make it where you gotta break something to get in not just hop a fence


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

GD your statement is a big help with the decision process - thanks.

james42 - Easy with the MG soil. Last year I used it with my seedlings for the first time and many of my plants got stunted early on by the use of that soil. I added no ferts so it was not me. I will ask you to be generous when mixing that soil with something? I am not sure if perlite alone will dillute the impurities alone? I would try to mix it with some sort of "top soil in a bag". The MG soil is already lite enough and I do not think the perlite will help soak up all that shit in the MG soil? but again idk but it is a thought


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Man just from seeing this big ass weed thread in michigan i know that if Legalization made the option on our ballot that it would pass cause all the minorities got off there ass and voted in fucken big ass lines for obama not to mention a ton of the younger generation it was supposed to be on the city of Detroits ballot it made the pre vote and everything and then got taken off cause of one man Michigan has a better chance then cali cuz cali is all fucked up anyone can get a card for 50 bucks and [email protected] would lose big cash so smokers and growers voted No someone get together with normal if it gets on our ballot it will pass i know it as long as obama is still running lol


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

I am here anytime "normal" would like to sit down and have a chit chat.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

I will help out get signatures do what ever it takes i believe michigan has more potential then cali its no secret minorities are the reason we even have medical marijuana in michigan im not black im not white im inbetween im Albanian lol Detroiters rely on much harder drugs that they sell to pay there bills i bet theyll vote in Marijuana i can just imagine how many people think there hopeless cant get a real job theyll drug test me and fire me so they go the wrong route legalization would help this country out the decleration of independance is written on fucken hemp paper im writting all this from my cell fon lol


----------



## james42 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice hic,
The mg seed starting mix didn't say anything about having the time release nutes in it. Before I put the sprouts in it I microwaved the soil to kill any bugs that might have been in it. Then I put the soil in the cups and flushed it with water a couple times. I don't know if that helped things at all but it seemed like a good idea at the time.
I might rethink putting the mg in my holes. The plants should be about 6 weeks old by time they get transplanted in them. Do you think the mg would still be to much for them at that point?
The plan was to use it and not feed them until flower.


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

It will never pass until the goverments fix themselves first. Even if it did pass anytime soon our "authorities ha ha ha" will find plenty of ways to ruin a what could have been alright thing.

If it were to pass it would be all messed up - if passed anytime soon. More generation x senators please! See my generation does not get pushed around quit as easily like my fathers generation does and did.


----------



## delstele (Mar 30, 2011)

hic go with GD suggestion I thing he's is spot on bro...


----------



## hic (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks delstele for the input!

So then I will move on. Do any of you work the fence trade?. I am in need of a fencer - I do not have the tools or the real knowhow on a secure fence. I can run some electrice fence for pigs and cows but that is about as far as my expertise in fence goes.

I have the work it looks like


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in se mi I install fences. Along with everything else except electric work


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

you that big hug mofo that works for westside fence?


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess your right but its worth a try man i work at chrysler been here 14 yrs they fired me for smoken weed a while back i have clean record with the company before i got fired still took the union close to 6 months to get my job back if i get popped for ganj one more time no way in hell will i get my job back just sayen shit is fucked up and its a fact that there will be more blacks and spanish in 20 yrs then there are white people and this younge__r generation is all for weed and one of the reasons it even went illegal was the simple reason the government said mostly blacks and entertainers use it lol what a joke anyhow it will be legal just gonna take some more time i give up wont here me say another word bought race and legalization : x


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 30, 2011)

No I work for myself


----------



## delstele (Mar 30, 2011)

hic said:


> thanks delstele for the input!
> 
> So then I will move on. Do any of you work the fence trade?. I am in need of a fencer - I do not have the tools or the real knowhow on a secure fence. I can run some electrice fence for pigs and cows but that is about as far as my expertise in fence goes.
> 
> I have the work it looks like


I have put up manny fences.. All you really need is some sort of cum along a shovel and some bags of concrete. Need some help bro PM me...


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 30, 2011)

hic
Im no fencer but will give a hand if needed


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 30, 2011)

Hic, I've been around construction my whole life.. What I would do in your case is anchor you some 4x4 post in the ground. Atleast 3' deep and no more then 6' apart. You can rent an auger for $30 a day that will make quick work of the holes. After your post are in the ground and the concrete sits up, Take 2x4's and run them from post to post on top, in the middle, and on the bottom inside and outside. Then take chicken wire and fasten it to the 2x4's both on the inside and outside. That way if some one trys to cut through it they have to cut thru two layers. After your chicken wire is installed staple your plastic sheathing over it.. Then I would surround your green house with a completly enclosed thick gauge chain link fence.. If you PM me the size and specs I could draw you up plans on auto cad and tell you roughly what you would have in materials..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 30, 2011)

Post hole digger either manual or powered. 4x4 posts. Tape measure. Screws and screw gun. Piece of string about 8' and a line with a level on it. Quikcrete tubes. Concrete. Shovel. Wheelbarrel. 2x4s with fence slats or entire fence pieces. If you need some pointers let me know.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 30, 2011)

MURDER MITTEN!! whats up all! over here in automation(murder) alley along i-75.(detroit, flint, saginaw [GM's abandoned cities]).
lots of new hydro shops poppin up all over the place, and everyone and their dead grandma is getting their med-card. tons of new clubs and groups trading clones!
i was lucky enough to get a great clone from one... Pineapple Sour Kush. excellent sour kush hybrid with a very sour taste, and a headier high that most kushes. it flowers in 8-9 weeks with a huge harvest of easy to trim buds. each plant is its own mother, very simple to clone.
I've also made a successful order thru nirvana-shop for a pack each of white castle, and chrystal. and an order is coming soon of blackberry and new york power diesel. all 4 will be grown this summer! and a curious strain from a local bag of un-named fire weed, which we called "the crippler" it flowers within 6 weeks and has an insane resin profile and super huge fan leaves. it cures to a sweet almost floral taste.
thats whats on the menu over here this year!!! 
some local friends are growing: purple bagseed, bubba kush, super lemon haze, wonder woman, and more excellent bagseed phenos cut and cloned! ( truely remarkable bagseed plants) lots of promise for a great year over here in SE/mid-michigan!


----------



## hic (Mar 31, 2011)

Good to hear things are looking bright in your world smellz!

Gosh darn I had no idea you guys would be so helpfull. The "real" people are the ones that set MI apart from some of the the places I have seen. It seems as though threw the thread fellowship is an option?

Thanks Boys of Michigan. I am astonished at the level of kindness. I wish you all the best in life. One act of kindness gets farther with me then money or seeds


----------



## greengenez (Mar 31, 2011)

hic said:


> Good to hear things are looking bright in your world smellz!
> 
> Gosh darn I had no idea you guys would be so helpfull. The "real" people are the ones that set MI apart from some of the the places I have seen. It seems as though threw the thread fellowship is an option?
> 
> Thanks Boys of Michigan. I am astonished at the level of kindness. I wish you all the best in life. One act of kindness gets farther with me then money or seeds


Well said. Together we can help MI grow.( pun intended)


----------



## james42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm starting to get a little concerned about my fruity chronic juice seeds. All the seeds germinated for me and got put in soil last friday. All 5 of the northern lights broke the surface between monday and tuesday, and are about 1" tall. Not one of the FCJ have popped up yet.
Is it normal for it to take that long? After today it will have been a week since they have been in the soil.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 31, 2011)

James some seeds take longer to sprout then others
Just dont over water keep them warm and pray


----------



## james42 (Mar 31, 2011)

The temp stays between 70-78. I've been just dribbling a couple tablespoons worth of water on the surface when it gets dry. 
I went out last night and dug 15 big holes at my spot in the woods. I've got a quarter size blood blister on my hand from picking through clay. One way or another, all 15 of those holes are gonna have a healthy plant in them this spring.
Even if I have to order more seeds


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

james42 said:


> I'm starting to get a little concerned about my fruity chronic juice seeds. All the seeds germinated for me and got put in soil last friday. All 5 of the northern lights broke the surface between monday and tuesday, and are about 1" tall. Not one of the FCJ have popped up yet.
> Is it normal for it to take that long? After today it will have been a week since they have been in the soil.


some like to be (need to be) nicked. or scratched. use a nail file. 

ive had some take 10 days. 

ive had some never break the surface. i mean a whole batch of 10, not one cracked. it happened once.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

james42 said:


> The temp stays between 70-78. I've been just dribbling a couple tablespoons worth of water on the surface when it gets dry.
> I went out last night and dug 15 big holes at my spot in the woods. I've got a quarter size blood blister on my hand from picking through clay. One way or another, all 15 of those holes are gonna have a healthy plant in them this spring.
> Even if I have to order more seeds


if its getting dry then you need more humidity. put a humidome over the tray or pot or whatever and spray inside.


----------



## james42 (Mar 31, 2011)

They were all cracked and had a 1/4" root sticking out when they were put in soil.
I'm probably worrying for nothing


----------



## james42 (Mar 31, 2011)

rzza said:


> if its getting dry then you need more humidity. put a humidome over the tray or pot or whatever and spray inside.


They stay moist for a couple days at a time. I've been just damping the surface a little as needed.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

right, if you have a humidome over it, it will never dry out and stay 100% humid the whole time.


----------



## james42 (Mar 31, 2011)

rzza said:


> right, if you have a humidome over it, it will never dry out and stay 100% humid the whole time.


 I just went out and put sandwich bags over the cups. Hopefully that works.
Thanks for the help


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

dont forget the rubber bands your welcome.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wanna be the best grower stop believing all the shit you read and learn from hands on experience the best advice is follow nature even the nutreint companies are lacking perfect example weed found growing on a gold mine contained A.U and you can only get that from gold all the nute companies give you copper zinc all that shit but everyone is forgetting nature the earth evolution fuck what they tell you follow nature grow from seed. Trail and error thats my advice to michigan we can out perform Cali if we do!


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Try ordering some exotic soil from africa to go with your exotic seeds think big.


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2011)

Two White Widow's, six Marley's Collie, ( interesting hybrid, slender sativa leaves with dark purple Afgani tops) four Mekong Deltas.
I will say for the record that the Michigan marijuana program is working well. The one problem I have is greedy dispensarys selling ganj for $20 gram
$400-$500oz. for indica, dead rip, this is illegal street price.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

well 20 a gram ...sucks 

but i been seein it go for 25 and 30 a gram.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

that is ...if you want the better flavors.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

My dude was launching zips @ $500 on the street no questions asked


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prices wont go down until its legalized i read an article in high times before they voted in cali prices were expected to drop 80% if legalized but who knowsi smoke a oz a week of quality buds to me no weed should cost more then 500 oz but ive had some that i personally thought was worth 7 hundred a zip but whos gonna pay that id rather grow and smoke that quality to myself no weed should be priced more then a nickle a zip in amsterdam prices are the same


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

With growers playen music for there plants that mimic birds and nature pumpen there grow rooms with negative ions so they think there by a waterfall possibilities are endless just like outterspace does it have an ending nope maybe we can hit the 100% thc mark


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

the most ive ever paid is $350 for super top shelf nugs.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 31, 2011)

puff... seriously... thats a nice price compaired!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

i grew up in the inland empire of so cal. my best friend has been growing since 1996. so i havent paid for weed in around 12 yrs. ive always been hooked up with the right kind of people so i dont get my head busted.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a nice connection to have! I never had to buy when I was a teen... it was always just given to me! Lol, but as an adult, half my husbands checks seem to go towards meds each week... which is the reason I started growing in the first place.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

well im glad your finally growing your own meds. im in se mi if you need some clones or some bubble hash let me know its on the house as it should be.


----------



## harper (Mar 31, 2011)

View attachment 1525230just wanted to show off my mchigan plant's!!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

nice job harper now this is where the fun begins. your in week 3 so the trics should start forming in the next week or so and your plant should start getting frosty!!!


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks puff thats greatly appreciated! 

Harper... nice looking, what strain???


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Think about the equipment bulbs of different spectrums electric bill the time these growers are putting in and if the product is a true.one hit wonder then its worth some cash i.dont see anyone working for free or losing money for the hell of it dont be a penny pincher cheapo lol


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 31, 2011)

well hell guys and gals just noticed this thread has made it over a year THANKS everyone for sticking around and sharing your knowlage


----------



## delstele (Mar 31, 2011)

God Dam 7-500 clam's a zip that's fucking insane!

GD thanks for starting this thread bro I have met a lot of good peeps from Michigan here..Cheers!


----------



## hic (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahh yes ths one hit wonder but there is always this rule of life.. One mans one hitter quiter is anothers hash material.. Some like pepsi some like coke. No matter how hard you try you will not convince a pepsi drinker that coke is better. The one hitter quiter lies in the eyes of the beholder.

Here is a prime example = I would rather smoke BBS then I would Sour D. Now a lover of Sour D which there are many would call me a moron. SourD is many peoples cup of tea but not mine. So his 2-hitter quiter super green dope sourD is not my 2 hitter quiter.

As a matter of fact I have only had 2 hitter once - it was grown outdoors, bright green and fluffy, Really hit them lungs with a tiny hit "serious expando", tasted kinda piney, and truley all power. Have not seen it in 10 years at least. If I could go back in time I would follow the trail to the grower and tell him about what I have seen in the future and about the power of his weed compared to 2011 weed, and yea ask for some beans


----------



## delstele (Mar 31, 2011)

hic I'm working on getting some of that old school piney Michigan gear I know an old grower from the Alpena area that I'm sure is still running that gear.


----------



## hic (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats just it too delstele, I could not find it again even in all my travels I had no name to work with. All I have is a few small photographic memories of the strains looks but even to this day I can remember what is was like smoking it - Now the memories I have of this smoke are rare for me because all the other memories from all the other puffs were lost in memory land do to them being nothing as special as that one.

Anytime of day delstele I will work with ya if you can get something like that in seed or clone form. That may be the only weed that I like better then my own creations.


----------



## delstele (Mar 31, 2011)

I should know more soon very soon bro.. We call'ed it Thunder Bay cuz it was grown up in the Thunder Bay area..Ahhh the good old daze...LOL


----------



## hic (Mar 31, 2011)

View attachment 1525351


I do not have a facebook or a my space but if I did my titile for the day would be "I am going to smoke dope all day long and will continue the process for years nonstop"


----------



## hic (Mar 31, 2011)

Do any one of you know why the good old days are gone? I will tell you. Our technology advanced sooo much that the dumb ones were able to survive threw the winters - Thus this continued for generations. And the dumb ones with all there dumb ideas were able to multiply. Now we have driver responsibility fees and marijuana is illigal. - dark but true humor


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Mar 31, 2011)

> Gosh darn I had no idea you guys would be so helpfull. The "real" people are the ones that set MI apart from some of the the places I have seen. It seems as though threw the thread fellowship is an option?
> 
> Thanks Boys of Michigan. I am astonished at the level of kindness. I wish you all the best in life. One act of kindness gets farther with me then money or seeds


 Hic, Those are my feelings exactly. Our country is in bad shape because people dont help people anymore. Back in the old days neighbors had to help each other in order to survive. Now days when you ask somebody for help, the first thing out of their mouth is "whats in it for me." We've become a greedy and self centered culture. Instead of helping people, we are more worried about how much money we can make off of people. Personally I could care less about money. I'd rather help people and struggle to make ends meet. Instead of taking money for good deeds. It's called Karma, you always reap what you sow. Every summer I donate my time and my crews time. To replace the roof on atleast one needy church memebers house. Last year we did three, their gratitude and appreciation is more satisying then any amount of money they could ever pay me..


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed I volunteer 200 hours plus to charity every year , raised my son and daughter to do the same .
One summer years ago my son asked why I do this and I told him if everyone did a little bit to help someone else then no one would need
Great bunch of peeps here I am glad to be a part of this thread


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 31, 2011)

I disagree, I plan everything around myself and my family and noone else. I keep my head below radar and go unnoticed and thats how I like it. Am I selfish?, ya maybe. But ask for nothing and you will never be disappointed. If we all learned how to fend for ourselves we wouldnt need others help. 

Live within your means!!

:Flame On:


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Since everyone is feeling good...... How about a good question. Should I use the same nutes I use indoors for my outdoor grow?? If not what are you all using.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

One hitter quitter in the eye of the beholder only soo true ill be smoken some say 3 dollar a zip shit a week then get some 5 dollar a zip shit and will last me probably 2 weeks but after another week or 2 tolerance goes up 5 dollar shit goes in a week now to i try cross medicating indica sativa i dunnu just like the sativa during the day man its all about tolerence


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

One time when i hit master kush with a uvb zoo lamp for 2 weeks when harvested it was the strongest fucken weed i ever smoked i once blazed a whole one on the way to work i was tottaly incoherent and just wasted but it wasnt so much a pleasent just a fucken not funtioning high that i loved to blaze at the very end of the day when all my other weed just.didnt have the kick so i dunnu was just to fucken strong in some ways you couldnt hide that you were high


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Its all weird man u can get some i.coherent shit that soo strong you can only blaze it at night


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried the uvb lamp on PPP changed the high made it stronger but it didnt have the incoherent three hr wake and bake high like masterkush did i only like it if it was night time and i didnt have to do shiit


----------



## firelane (Mar 31, 2011)

Sativa's are for the day time when you have to get shit done, and indica's are for laying around being baked. I personally like indicas over sativas because sometimes sativa's make my brain move too fast and I feel anxious, paranoid, and sped up. It basically gives me ADD. I smoke to chill out and relax, so indica is perfect for me. I do think there are times when I'd prefer a sativa, but rarely.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Since everyone is feeling good...... How about a good question. Should I use the same nutes I use indoors for my outdoor grow?? If not what are you all using.


spring, fall and summer. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=heavy+harvest&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=1589655768261741238&sa=X&ei=xAmVTd6dDYK-tgeV1O39Cw&ved=0CBwQ8wIwAg#


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

thats what all the hotshot growers use.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 31, 2011)

PPP gives me an energetic social buzz. I really like it, one of my favorite strains. I can share part of a J with a friend and not be stupid from it. Personally I'm too busy to smoke weed and lay around, so I prefer sativas. Just don't prefer the wait for them! lol


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea Rzza HH for sure thats what I use , But ya got to buy a bucket full enough for 3 seasons


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

ok so heavy harvest is what i should use?? dig a 2x2x2 hole mix in top soil toss in the clones or newborns and let em ride for 3 weeks then hit em with the hh is this correct


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

puff, go to youtube and watch the whole series. browndirt warrior prohibition. start at part 1.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

its super entertaining and educational. maybe not everything ya need to know but youll learn stuff and be entertained.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Good look rzza the first outdoor harvest blunt with fullmelt hash and bho is on me!!


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone ever grown australian bastard weed looks nothen like weed its a mutant theres some duckfoot shit to keyword mutant marijuana you should find some i guess you can dip your backyard boogie seeds in bleach and the low% that germinates can be a brand new mutant strain australian bastard isthe most low key id grow the shit on my porch no one would fucken no until maybe it really starts budding i guess its a really hardy strain u cant kill it lol


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Heath Robinson was working with those strains.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Who is heath robinson i was readsing an article in c.culture that said seed companies were tryen to find landrace genetics cause alot of mutant testing has been goin on and there tryen to start fresh cause it that shit has been crossed in alot strains i guess that didnt look externally fucked up i dunnu i dont believe in it for any reason but super stealth growen


----------



## Detroit J420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry for all the typos im using a droid fon not e.z


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Heath Robinson is the man!!! Google him and check out his grows he has a couple on here he does the go off!!


----------



## james42 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bad news for the fruity chronic juice. 
I went out this morning and none of them popped up yet. I carefully dug up one of them and it looked exactly like it did when it was planted. I carefully dug up the rest of them. 4 of them looked the same, like they hadn't moved. The other 6 were growing in circles. 
I think the soil was just too compact for them. I put them closer to the surface and very lightly covered them with soil, rewatered and put the humidity tents back over them. 
I don't know if they will make it. I think the six that were growing in circles have a pretty good chance. On a good note. The 5 northern light blues are looking good and healthy. if some of the fcj don't make it I will place another order and replace them with the NLB.
Shitty start to the day. They weren't cheap.


----------



## ken910 (Apr 1, 2011)

why is everyone waiting until may to start there seeds??? dont make any sense if you are just waiting why not start them now and get a good head start i started my outdoor babies 3 weeks ago ill keep them under 24hrs of light the first month then down to 18/6 until the end of may then 24hrs of darkness then off to the great outdoors i grow on private land so can let them grow well into october or until the frost gets them doing it this way for about 20 years now i have had plants reach almost 7ft tall a produced about 3/4 of pound cured buds the earlier you can start your seeds the better the plant good luck to all


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

ken910 said:


> why is everyone waiting until may to start there seeds??? dont make any sense if you are just waiting why not start them now and get a good head start i started my outdoor babies 3 weeks ago ill keep them under 24hrs of light the first month then down to 18/6 until the end of may then 24hrs of darkness then off to the great outdoors i grow on private land so can let them grow well into october or until the frost gets them doing it this way for about 20 years now i have had plants reach almost 7ft tall a produced about 3/4 of pound cured buds the earlier you can start your seeds the better the plant good luck to all


man you guys from Flint are smart


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

why do you say that joc?

you get those seeds there? 

i went there yesterday and got some flav and plushberry.


----------



## hic (Apr 1, 2011)

ken910 - watch out when you say "everyone" it can bite you in the butt. I have not started seeds in may in idk how long.

james42 - I guess I just do not understand? did you plant your seeds in the ground already? or have you tried to start them outside already in planters?

Good morning to the rest of ya.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 1, 2011)

Seeds and clones going already for my outdoor garden but will wait until about mid May to move the girls out as the ground temp is cool till then and our fine Michigan weather can snow in april


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 1, 2011)

Rzza are the plushberry TGA if they are can we do some trading?


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

they are and we can trade as soon as they are a foot tall.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 1, 2011)

What would you be interested in that I have? PM me and let me know


----------



## james42 (Apr 1, 2011)

hic said:


> I germinated them in paper towel and transplanted them in soil. There indoors now.
> For some reason that strain couldn't push itself up through the soil.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

I just found it funny that someone is telling us how to get ready for outdoor grows, that guy from flint, i was being very very sarcastic


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey boys its kb...switchd names cuz switched emails now everything comes strait to my phone..going searching for plots tomar morning gonna feel good to get back into the woods I can't fucking wait


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea KB its up in the air if I make a 3 hr road trip tomarow to take some burlap bags of my mix up and check out the woods


----------



## firelane (Apr 1, 2011)

I have most of mine going indoor. Still waiting on two seeds to break the dirt(just planted today with germinated seed), and still have one runt that may never see the great outdoors, unless it picks up the pace. I ended up going with 3 Cataract Kush, 2 Confidential Cheese, 1 Chocolope, 1 Power Kush, 1 Kandy Kush, 1 California Hash Plant. My friend also has 2 Blueberry Skunk clones growing that I may or may not grow outside. I just worry that my closet is going to be too full by mid May. Right now they are under cfl's, but I think once they start getting big, I may have to veg under HPS to make sure they all get enough light.

JOC you think the Chocolope can finish outdoors?

I bought pro-mix ultimate organic mix at menards for the seedlings. I may use this for my outdoor also, anyone ever use this soil? It doesn't seem to have many nutrients in it, which is fine for outdoor, but my seedlings are already seem to want nitrogen(yellowing). I will start feeding soon, but don't want to burn them.

One thing I am trying out this year is putting 2 plants in my greenhouse. The greenhouse is in pretty bad shape, but was at one time a bad ass greenhouse. It has electricity, a nice exhaust fan and a timed watering system, but a lot of the wood is rotten, and a few of the glass panels have fallen out. It will take a little work, but I think by June 1st, I should have it in decent shape.


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

dave, anything as long as i dont have it and you say its great.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the ground a little frozen yet for digging? I don't know have not used a shovel yet. But I guess I can find out in 3minutes can't I.

firelane - you and I will both be growing Kandy Kush - another gift from GreenDave!

JOC - I find it flattering as well. The ones from the woods are supposed to tell the city dwellers when it is time to play. How do the people know if the ground is not still frozen in the city? Do they lift up the sidewalk and check. 

KB - nice to see you and good luck.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

james - you got a med card?


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> james - you got a med card?


No. I hope I'm not a complete idiot for posting this stuff on a open forum without one.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

do not worry james the math does not justify fear. What I am trying to say is there are way to many fish in the sea for the sharks. You will not get focused in on unless like JOC said you start living beyond your means. Or if you break a camels back it will die.

there is a line james when you go too far james - you will not encouter that option until you can get seeds to sprout lol. No but really james I am a prime example of too many fsh. I don't do any of them tricks to hide ip's or have a special computer I am the biggest example of someone that does not give a fuc - when I get busted then you can go to code yellow. But until then be free my friend and tell us your thoughts.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 2, 2011)

have no fear comes from living and growing within the law.


----------



## skflyfish (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi hic and etal,

Hic we are neighbors, just inside the Oceana county line from Newaygo/Oceana county line. I have paperwork, but no card. Today is 4th month anniversary of the state receiving the paperwork. A tad slow, eh.

Just starting to try my hand at growing. 

Peace.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on your paperwork skflyfish


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

I was not affaid when I was 18 and throwing 50 down. I am still not affraid and better yet have still not been busted for so much as smoking a joint. The fear is what drives up the price and keeps good men down.

Do not get greedy, tell no one you grow " few exceptions", do not start throwing up 4 1000 watters, do not live in a appt complex, make sure you use good condition ballasts and bulbs "keep em newer then older", do not sling to retarts, do not sell to strangers even if drunk and at the bar, and always listen to Reason it is in the wind.

a few pointers but there are lots to learn


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 2, 2011)

james42 said:


> No. I hope I'm not a complete idiot for posting this stuff on a open forum without one.


Well.... Opinions vary lol. 

Although I like this thread and the people in it, rarely does a day pass without discussion of illegal activity and blatant disregard to the laws on an open public forum. So I guess you can join the club lol. 

Personally I am 100% legal and operate within the limits of the law at all times, I prefer to avoid as much risk as I can relating to legal issues and/or incarceration. It is challenging, no doubt, but I make it THE priority. I would love to grow outdoors, but it just isn't feasible for me to do it while avoiding the risks. Everyone is different and obviously some people here are willing to take risks and discuss them openly.

I mean no offense Hic.... Hic's advice is by no means absolute, nothing is. To operate under the assumption that "Ohhhh I'm just fine breaking the law because there are so many other people out there breaking the law more than me" is naive IMHO. All it takes is bad effing luck or the wrong person to be made aware of what is happening. There are lots of people on the road speeding faster than I am, but I still get pinched for speeding.

To grow illegally regardless of the size of your operation is a risk, but you already know all of this so I will stop blabbering. Advice I give to all of my friends - Get a card, make it legal, keep it legal.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

You have not always been medical JOC and with thousands of posts seems like you do not know much about marijuana growing fear. Don't be striking fear into this years batch. There is nothing but fear to fear then fear itself. Even if you are not medical thanks to the new law the fish have grown much bigger to the sharks - the sharks will no longer mess with the goldfish


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

shwag tell that shit to the hippies of the 70's and you would be a dumb ass to them much as you are to me from the first day we talked.

yea we been growing legal for decades get a clue of marijuana life before you hack on me shwag - half the boys on here are not legal. Yes opinions the rise and fall of america.

and yes rest assured I am sure we will all be legal soon enough.


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> do not worry james the math does not justify fear. What I am trying to say is there are way to many fish in the sea for the sharks. You will not get focused in on unless like JOC said you start living beyond your means. Or if you break a camels back it will die.
> 
> there is a line james when you go too far james - you will not encouter that option until you can get seeds to sprout lol. No but really james I am a prime example of too many fsh. I don't do any of them tricks to hide ip's or have a special computer I am the biggest example of someone that does not give a fuc - when I get busted then you can go to code yellow. But until then be free my friend and tell us your thoughts.


Thanks for putting my mind at ease. That's the way I look at it too, but for some reason I woke up on the paranoid side of the bed today.
As far as the seed sprouting goes. It looks like I saved most of the fruity chronic juice by loosening the soil and putting them closer to the top. This morning 4 of them were popped up and looking good. That's a total of 9 so far. 
I've got a power kush, diesel, and california hash plant that I was keeping for back ups. It looks like they will be getting used


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

that is good news james I am happy you have sprouts! It looks like we will play after all eh?

One more thing and probly the most important james I cannot I did not include earlier - were a ski mask when watering and look for cameras. If there is a camera take it and walk away from the plant. Break the camera when conveniant


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup. One way or another I'm going to make it happen this year


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

If there is ever a secuirity issue at you plants never go back...never! Never plant all in one spot or you may cry come fall


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

My biggest fear is cops staking out my grow. I could handle loosing my shit. Not getting caught


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

james I am lead to believe that it is easier to catch cancer then your probability is to getting caught. But only if you set yourself some rules. I must have like 20 hard core rules or so that are at times hard to keep but you must keep them to ensure your safety and freedom. You will never stop learning new rules and ways of becoming the ultimate ghost grower

Growing marijuana is to some extent a serious ordeal and you must enter it as such. This is a game at which we were not all to play and so some fall. Probabilities of unforeseen dangers can be eliminated greatly with your rules.

There is offcourse always the unforeseen which is the only scary part of the grow. But do we not fear everything that is uncertain so why would we single out the dope thing.

Everyone is diffrent I am more affraid of too many people in a room then I am about walking out in the spring with a 4 foot spade shovel in hand in the morning hours.

Oh another rule james - there are more people in the world in the evenings. In the morning they are all off to there jobs. Do all the work you can in the morning - even the math agrees with that statement.
.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> shwag tell that shit to the hippies of the 70's and you would be a dumb ass to them much as you are to me from the first day we talked.
> 
> yea we been growing legal for decades get a clue of marijuana life before you hack on me shwag - half the boys on here are not legal. Yes opinions the rise and fall of america.
> 
> and yes rest assured I am sure we will all be legal soon enough.


Although I am tempted to address your statements into greater detail, I will politely digress and move along after a quick response. 

Honestly Hic, I wasn't hacking on you and I meant no disrespect, but thank you for your comments. I don't know what marijuana life is and I don't care. To each their own, I hope it is prosperous for you and all ends well. That goes for James and every other person watching this thread, legal or not. I'm not judging anyone based on their legality, do what you do and do it well, I hope you have no issues. If you want to discuss it on a public forum, go for it. 

I think many people just starting to cultivate fail to acknowledge the reality of the seriousness a felony brings into a person's life and I think it is important to be reminded from time to time.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

see I like you now shwag - to each his own. Do not attempt to tell me how to live my life and I will not attempt that same with you. We both digg smoking marijuana so let's you and I start to build a friendship with that raw material and see where it leads. You like blondes I like brunettes but we can still have a puff together.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> see I like you now shwag - to each his own. Do not attempt to tell me how to live my life and I will not attempt that same with you. We both digg smoking marijuana so let's you and I start to build a friendship with that raw material and see where it leads. You like blondes I like brunettes but we can still have a puff together.


Never did hic, and I never will. I would burn with any one of you. After seeing your card first of course. Kidding! 

For the record I like blondes, brunettes and red heads. Hell I've seen some blue hairs..... lol


----------



## greengenez (Apr 2, 2011)

Weed heals all. It brings unlikely people together. Helps appreciate the many social differences.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Never did hic, and I never will. I would burn with any one of you. After seeing your card first of course. Kidding!
> 
> For the record I like blondes, brunettes and red heads. Hell I've seen some blue hairs..... lol


 

I will let you know when I get my patient card in the mail. I am currently a legit caregiver and very close to seeing a pot doc for myself. So like in under 150 days I will have a new i.d. By the end of may my 21 days of rejection will be up.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

skflyfish said:


> Hi hic and etal,
> 
> Hic we are neighbors, just inside the Oceana county line from Newaygo/Oceana county line. I have paperwork, but no card. Today is 4th month anniversary of the state receiving the paperwork. A tad slow, eh.
> 
> ...


Glad you are here you are close! Perhaps one day you start posting on here and letting us know who you are. We might meet as well.


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

Another noob question.
What do you guys consider the minimum amount of direct light a plant needs in a day? 
The spot I have picked out right now gets a solid 8-9 hours a day, but I'm starting to think the spot might not be as safe as I originally thought.
I have another spot that I actually grew at when I was a kid. There is zero chance anyone would just stumble on it there, but it only gets5- 6 hours of direct sunlight.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

you will be safe with 8-9 hours. The more direct sun you get the less leafy your product will be in the end. 

That is one of the reasons indoor grower believes there weed is better quality and it generally is compared to the standard MI outdoor grower. But I will tell you the secret to put an indoor bud to shame.... Get your plant 12 direct hrs sunlight. 

If you are in no competion with anyone but yourself wtf does a little leaf matter. 6 hours of direct light will do the job.

A bit of more advise is if you do plant a plant to recieve 12 hours of sunlight plant it a little late, you are going to wanna keep the high times shit short to ensure it's stealth. you do not want a 10 footer in the middle of a field - well I would not want to, I wanna bring em all home! 5 foot at the end of flower for the 12 hour shit but only if it is an illigal grow. lol


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks hic.
I think ill sacrifice a little light and go with the spot that my gut is telling me is safer.
Its only a 75 yard long by 25 wide clearing in the middle of some seriously thick woods. I know the owner of the property. He has 200 acres and never comes within a quarter mile of this back corner. I have really convenient access to it from one of my family members property.
My only real threat is helicopters and that's pretty unlikely with this small of a setup


----------



## skflyfish (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> Glad you are here you are close! Perhaps one day you start posting on here and letting us know who you are. We might meet as well.


Hey Hic and Green Dave.

Nice to meet y'all.

Someone gave me a clone back in January. All he knows is the seeds came from Cali a while ago. It is two weeks into flower and it seems mostly sativa. I have a few Mexi seeds that I started and just put into flower to find out the sex. The leaves are huge. They almost look like poison ivy. And I got some clones from Stanton. I am not maxed out, but I seem to be making weekly trips to Plant Paradise in Rothbury for t-5 bloom equipment and nutes. 

I am new to all of this, or should I say, revisiting this after a 40 year absence. MJ sure has made by ole back livable again. I am mostly trolling forums trying to learn all about this.

Yes, we should meet sometime. I don't get out much, but maybe we can have a coffee somewhere, sometime. Chances are we probably have some mutual friends as I have lived here for about 20 years. 

Peace.


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2011)

james always go with the gut, if the head and heart are saying the same. Yes I often practice the stealth method with the plants. I would rather have them a touch leafy then them not be there at all.

skyflyfish - I am sure we do not have mutual friends and no I do not do the coffee scene and never will. As a matter of fact there will never be a public place that you meet me. unless of course I ever have to pay another ticket.


----------



## ken910 (Apr 2, 2011)

no started them indoors 24hrs light for 30 days then 18/6 then 48hrs of dark before i put them in the greatoutdoors


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 2, 2011)

hic said:


> As a matter of fact there will never be a public place that you meet me. unless of course I ever have to pay another ticket.


LOL, good one. but i have wondered what would happen if i pu coffee beans in soil, if the flavor would make it to the bud or if the caffeine would have a negatived effect


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 2, 2011)

well im pretty sure coffee beans are acidic so you shuld watch the ph maybe if u culd buy pure caffiene or somthing? this are really starting to get exciting? hello to all the new people who have joined the party. i got ahold of 3 nl, 2 sugar babies (NOT SURE IF THEY WERE A LEGIT STRAIN) i got them from a friend, 8 mystery seeds from two different bags.... cant wait i hav everything picked out


----------



## rzza (Apr 2, 2011)

whered ya get the sugar babe?


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 2, 2011)

my friend had them left over. i had never heard of them but he said they were good so i wasnt going to pass up a good beans lol


----------



## rzza (Apr 2, 2011)

i got two clones from some stranger on budtrader. these were the stickiest and stinkiest plants i have ever raised.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 2, 2011)

My best friend lives in the emerald triangle so if you cats ever want anything Cali beans I'll send em to ya. Just let me know.


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

ken910 said:


> no started them indoors 24hrs light for 30 days then 18/6 then 48hrs of dark before i put them in the greatoutdoors


 
and when you went outside to look at them they were purple.... that is the end of the story if this is how it starts. sun shocked they would be


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza my face just lit up with a big smile


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

wit till harvest


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My best friend lives in the emerald triangle so if you cats ever want anything Cali beans I'll send em to ya. Just let me know.


 
I will take the seeds your best friend feels are the best in medicinal value which he can acuire within that triangle. My wife was pretty pissed when she found out I had a few guys mail me seeds, I see her point. I will come get the seeds myself when they come.
.


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza do they take long?


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

mine were done in under 40 days. thats 40 days after switching to 12/12 not 40 days from pistils!


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 3, 2011)

Couldn't help but to notice the debate about the fear of growing, on the previous pages. First of all, in order to change the laws, we must break the laws. Our country was founded by a group of men, who were trying to avoid paying taxes. If they would've been to affraid to stand up for their beliefs. The best country in the world, The United States, would not exsist today. With that being said, I realize nobody wants to go to prison. Like hic said, the growing game is not for everyone. Loosing at this game means you're probaly going to jail. Thats something you should really think long and hard about before you ever sprout any beans. If your worried about getting caught, then you should probably stick to growing tomatoes. There's alot of things you can do to keep from getting caught, but even the house loses sometimes. Common since goes along way, If you have 10' plants in the middle of a bean field. They're gonna stick out like a sore thumb. I worked for a guy about 5 years back, who got busted with 1000 plants in his barn. He had 70k watts of light and didn't think about where all that heat was going. A Chopper with a flir cam flew over his barn, and seen all the heat escaping. It was enough for them to get a search warrant and kick his barn doors in. I had 35 plants spread out over 7 acres, within a mile of his barn, and they never found the 1st one. I am grateful for all the stupid people who do stupid shit. They take up alot of the law enforcments resources, and make It that much easier for the rest of us. 


rzza, my shotglass grow off bean has sprouted..! Im gonna veg it untill it's no longer a seedling, Then pop her in the flower room.. If the green house is right about the flowering time, It should be finnished middle of July. That is if i can keep it alive this time...


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

well i shall be done before you concidering it actually finishes but i have something up my sleeve. you wait n see. you wanna start a new thread for it or do it here? im sure either way, people here wouldnt mind ..correct me if im wrong guys.

mine has sprouted as well. i am not vegging mine. straight to flower. 

rules? and winner yields the most? loser changes avatar for a week winner picks? more to enter? just us?

lay it out, it was your idea

wanna do like 3 ounce pot?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2011)

as long as the return address is none existent you could always say it was just a fluke


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

Marry I Wanna, JOC I like what you have both just said. I am glad to hear all the widom is being pulled into one great big ball of wax.

Hey guys I had no idea the shot glass ordeal was already about to begin? shit I am not prepared to play. I can however put a bean in a shot glass right now if it is not too late. You boys would have to coach me on the whole shot glass thing. The thought of the whole ordeal has never even crossed my mind until I heard about it here a few days ago. So gonna need help if I play.


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

Could we also play a game with a 3+3+3 foot hole in the ground? Loosers buy the winner a trip to las vegas.


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

hic said:


> Could we also play a game with a 3+3+3 foot hole in the ground? Loosers buy the winner a trip to las vegas.


no .


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

hic said:


> Marry I Wanna, JOC I like what you have both just said. I am glad to hear all the widom is being pulled into one great big ball of wax.
> 
> Hey guys I had no idea the shot glass ordeal was already about to begin? shit I am not prepared to play. I can however put a bean in a shot glass right now if it is not too late. You boys would have to coach me on the whole shot glass thing. The thought of the whole ordeal has never even crossed my mind until I heard about it here a few days ago. So gonna need help if I play.


get her soakin man. maybe do two in case its a male? im thinkin that. the trick is to keep it moist cause it will dry out real quick.


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

here is sugar babe for you to look forward to. and my dog eating his first bird


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are absolutely spectacular rzza.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza that SB looks sweet what flavor b


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 3, 2011)

what flavor bird was that? lol


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL that was just one of those blackbirds that are everywhere.

he was out there chasin em down all day after that. haha its his new game.


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks shwag, as does your avatar


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 3, 2011)

> Hey guys I had no idea the shot glass ordeal was already about to begin? shit I am not prepared to play. I can however put a bean in a shot glass right now if it is not too late. You boys would have to coach me on the whole shot glass thing. The thought of the whole ordeal has never even crossed my mind until I heard about it here a few days ago. So gonna need help if I play.


Yeah hic your more then welcome to play, I'll help you as much as I can. Last time I entered one I killed her durning flowering though. So Im far from a pro, but we can all learn together.. 

rzza, I think we should keep it in this thread, and open it to anyone whos posted in here.. For a prize we could do something like, the losers have to give the winner what the winning plant yeilded.. Then at the end of the season, we could all meet up somewhere everyone is comfortable with, and have a shootglass smoke out.. Thats up to you guys, we could just do it for bragging rights and the avatar pic if you want. As far as rules I think we should keep it basic. 1oz shot glass with soil, no wicks, and all roots must be contained inside the shot glass, Anything else goes... We should also put a finish date on it, that way everyone has the same amount of growing time. When do you think we should have it end..? Do you think we should allow multiple entries.? We should probably require everyone to post a pic every couple weeks also, Thats up to you guys aswell. Im not sure how everyone feels about posting pics, im good with it though.. You guys have any other suggestions or rules we should implement speak up..


----------



## fatality (Apr 3, 2011)

two blackbirds (starlings) found themselves in my enclosed porch this mornin, so what to do.. sick the dog on em, it was great, i expected instant death but the damn dog just wanted a couple new friends to play with, after i saw the dog wouldnt do the deed of killing i went out there with evil intent but couldnt find it in me to smash the lil bastards after one deep look into those two pairs of beedy blackbird eyes, so i opened the door and let them go,,,, grrrrrrr for soft spots in one's heart


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 3, 2011)

im so excited......i pray that mine looks as good as tht


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> here is sugar babe for you to look forward to. and my dog eating his first bird
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531191View attachment 1531192View attachment 1531193View attachment 1531194View attachment 1531195View attachment 1531196View attachment 1531197View attachment 1531198


Blackjack is so cute! I love black labs! That sugar babe looks delicious!


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you very much for that. 

oops


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> here is sugar babe for you to look forward to. and my dog eating his first bird
> 
> 
> rzza beautiful how old is he


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, he is eight months now. hes pit/lab. whats yours?


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks, he is eight months now. hes pit/lab. whats yours?


hewas a great dog. hammer in avatar was 10 all lab he had prostate cancer we had to put him down last week he had such a personality people that didnt like dogs loved him ya know. he would back up accross the living room to sit on the couch or if u were there 1st ur lap lmao he was great as yours will be 2 good luck with him and give him lots of love


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2011)

Ahahah, yep Hammer is backing up to the couch in the pic


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats my secret weapon for the shotglass grow off.. Im not gonna tell you how im using it, but I will tell you what it is.. It's a rechargable battery powered 40w led. The light can be focused into a point or spread out over a wide area.. I have one on each seedling and they seem to be loving them.. I know its hard to see in the picture, but The stems are fat as hell for seedlings. You guys would never believe me if I told you what they were or what I paid for them lmao.. That plant looks like its glowing.. Nuclear Weed, glow while you grow...


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks man, i will. 

and im sorry to hear about that, i hope to have ten years with my pup.


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

cheater!!!!!! LOL


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

I down for whatever witht e shot glass. Seeing as this is gonna be a first for me I will probly lose, that is kinda why I just want the winner to win a little and the loser to lose a little.

I will start a seed Monday morning. I may have to go buy a shot glass though. So what is up why is the compitition have to begin so quick? I myself want to put it out in the sun. Do we have to have it indoor? cause that may be an issue with me trying to stay legit with my numbers indoor for the medi crops. I can do it but only if you guys let me throw it in the sun.

You guys can't start a game and make the rules up as you go.. I know it would be great if that were possible but that is not an option in a game that I partake in. 

If it is alright to try it in the sun I will play. If I can see all the rules and expectations finalized on one post I will play.


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

hell I am already playing a game by getting you guys a thinkin. I love it


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

i hope u dont mind if i put my 2c in bein new to this thread. how about the losers send the winner a seedi have some good seeds and would like to partake in this grow when were or when will the rules be posted? thanks guys


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hewas a great dog. hammer in avatar was 10 all lab he had prostate cancer we had to put him down last week he had such a personality people that didnt like dogs loved him ya know. he would back up accross the living room to sit on the couch or if u were there 1st ur lap lmao he was great as yours will be 2 good luck with him and give him lots of love


 

One more thing I hate in this life.... why do my dogs have to die so young? 10 11 12 years watta joke, I would love it if my dog could live as long as me. And the others before her could have as well


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2011)

life really isnt fair.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

hic said:


> One more thing I hate in this life.... why do my dogs have to die so young? 10 11 12 years watta joke, I would love it if my dog could live as long as me. And the others before her could have as well


 

i hate to think of the good dogs ive had in my 51 yrs quite a few since bein a kid


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry guys didnt mean to hijack this thread


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 4, 2011)

> You guys can't start a game and make the rules up as you go.. I know it would be great if that were possible but that is not an option in a game that I partake in.
> If it is alright to try it in the sun I will play. If I can see all the rules and expectations finalized on one post I will play.


Valid points hic, Ok this will be the offical rules then..
#1 1oz shot glasses only, they can be made from any material. #2 Plants must be rooted in soil, with all roots contained inside the shot glass. #3 Plant must remain in shot glass at all times. #4 No wicking allowed, all nuets and water must enter the soil from above the shot glass, foiler feeding is ok.. #5 A picture must be posted to this thread, of the plant, in the shot glass, in your hand, atleast once a month. These are the only rules.. Grow it indoors, grow it outdoors, feed it cow shit, wack off on it. I dont care what you do to it as long as you follow the the 5 rules.. Winner will be the plant with the biggest yeild at time of harvest. Harvest must be documented with pictures of your buds on the plant & on scales. Since their will be people growing outdoors, we will end the contest at the end of this years outdoor season, October 25th will be the last day harvest pictures can be submitted. You may enter as many plants as you can flower following the rules. Start when ever you want, to enter just post in this thread you wish to participate.. I'll start a list, right now I have rzza, hic, and myself. Prizes will be, First place gets what ever anyone wants to donate to the prize pot, and they get to make an avatar everyone else must use for 2 weeks.. There will be no losers really, we will all gain experience and knowledge about growing.. Good luck everybody and have fun growing it up... 
I also decided to let the cat out of the bag about my secret weapon. After all what good is the knowledge if I dont share it.. I stumbled across this by accident, I was looking at LED UFO lights on the internet, but couldn't justify spending that much just to light seedlings.. About a month later I was out buying a new flashlight for work and I seen this.. 
Super bright white Cree High Powered Never replace LEDs -- 32 in all! -- make this flashlight a great choice for lighting up dark areas.
*Rugged anodized aluminum body
*Compact design
*Water resistant
*Rubber on/off push button with high and low settings
*Incredible high powered flashlight 11,000-15,000 candela light output
*Rechargeable 4.8 Volt Ni-Cd Battery included
*8 hr. Run Time on low / 6 hrs. on high 
*Incudes AC 120V [Home] & DC [Auto] Charging Adaptors
*Optimized Reflector System for Maximum Light Output 
Now before you start laughing, I bought the flash light for work then came home and looked up the ufo's again on the net. This flash light has the exact same leds as the ufo's and the lumens are comparable to the output of a 40watt led grow light.. I forgot to mention I only paid $9.99 for the flashlight, The next day I went back and bought 6 more, So I have 7 all together. I've been placing my plants outside before work in the moring. Then about an hour before sunset I bring them in and blast them with the flash lights. I use one light per plant, and hang it 2 inches above the top. Im using 4 lights at a time while the other 3 charge. Before going to bed I switch the lights with the ones fresh off the charger. They batteries have been dying about 4am, so with the sun and my flashlights my girls are getting about 20hrs of light a day. They seem to be loving it, no stretch and nice fat stems. I post some pics after I bring them inside tonight..


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 4, 2011)

lolol nuclear weed, glow while you grow


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2011)

im definitely gonna wack off on mine. you gave up the secret formula


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2011)

flashlight growoff


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is my baby Porsche she is 1


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2011)

dave, cool pup. i thought the pillows on the couch was a snake at first.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 4, 2011)

> lolol nuclear weed, glow while you grow​


outdoejoe, shit gives a new meaning to killer weed lmao...


> im definitely gonna wack off on mine. you gave up the secret formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rzza, Wacking off is for foiler feeding only, it won't do you any good if your load lands in the soil.. For root feedings I use my old ladies breast milk.. Hell of a time and age we live in, growing meds with flashlights and bodily fluids.. Jack Herrera would make fun of me if he was still alive...​
​


----------



## hic (Apr 4, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> sorry guys didnt mean to hijack this thread


I cannot find any grounds with which to charge you with attempted hijacking? You are free to continue posting!. Hammer I am still new to this whole thread thing as well and I put my 2cents in whenever I want - have some fun meet some boys and welcome to the madness.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 4, 2011)

hic said:


> I cannot find any grounds with which to charge you with attempted hijacking? You are free to continue posting!. Hammer I am still new to this whole thread thing as well and I put my 2cents in whenever I want - have some fun meet some boys and welcome to the madness.


thanks hic i appreciate that. and having fun is one of the things i no how to do well lol thanks again


----------



## hic (Apr 4, 2011)

I am starting to earn some cold hard respect for ya Marry - Earning a seat at the roundtable is indeed a feat all in it's own.

rzza - I hear ya on life ain't fair. 10905 days of hitting that ass for me. Dam dog is gonna die in another 8 years. My hairline is starting to retreat from my forehead. Price of gas is going up which will impact the price of "little debbie" snacks. If they take another look at a whopper jr they would call the fucer a hamburger. And to top it ALL off it looks as though it looks loke 2 of the 3 girls here are "women" today. 

I kicked this lifes ass 20 years ago by saying NO to blowing my head off... what a great fucing idea that turned out to be?


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome hammer join the fun


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 4, 2011)

KB need to get a hold of you but you cant be PMed due to your new account


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2011)

lets not talk about losing hair hic. im thinning on top and am forced to shave my head. it sucks.

kb, get to posted mane.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 4, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Welcome hammer join the fun




thanks dave. i was just looking for a shot glass. i have about 50 of em but there all 2 oz. everyone i have. so will have to find a 1 oz. lookin forward to this grow. thanks for lettin me play in the reindeer games


----------



## hic (Apr 4, 2011)

hammer west central MI? I am north of GR 20 minutes. FYI


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 4, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer west central MI? I am north of GR 20 minutes. FYI


 
close to me


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 4, 2011)

looking forward to the competition


----------



## hic (Apr 4, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> looking forward to the competition


 
you in joe?
.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 5, 2011)

Whos on here to have fun and meet boys?


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Whos on here to have fun and meet boys?


 
I am! especially if you are what they call a man nowadays. I may not hack on you any more on this thread but I would love to spend 2 weeks in a white room if that is what it took. to knock the teeth right outta your mouth someday in the real world. 

I am done. again


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2011)

Had two White Widow seeds left over that I got from Amsterdam two years ago. They came up in two days, 25 days they look like cabbage bushs, what vigor. I hope I get m/f, these are exceptional, very stable plants.
With twelve plants being the legal limit, I went with sativas, 4 Dutch Passion's Mekong High, and 6 Sensi's Marleys Collie's.
First attempt at Fem seeds (Mekong) also a Vietnam veteran so I am leary... I question the genetics.
The ganj I smoked during my service I thought was Indica, most breeders say a sativa variety is native to the Indo-China area...maybe someone else has more information on the subject.


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your service to the USA and thanks for sharing your observations with the marijuana.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

rzza sorry my box was full
empty now


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah but how did ya know i tried to pm ya? lol

creepy.


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

delstele - been reading a bit on mns forums. I see a couple guys have had hermie issues with there BW's. You ever have an issues with BW? I must say I have a couple ladies that look plain elegant in preflower.

I want the one with the long single top and the skirting around the bottom. I think I know what shanti is talking about.Well I know I do.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

rzza said:


> yeah but how did ya know i tried to pm ya? lol
> 
> creepy.


 Got a email that said you tryied to PM me but my mail box was full
Dont freak out not that creepy
Creepy is the guy that lives down the road from me LOL


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 5, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - been reading a bit on mns forums. I see a couple guys have had hermie issues with there BW's. You ever have an issues with BW? I must say I have a couple ladies that look plain elegant in preflower.
> 
> I want the one with the long single top and the skirting around the bottom. I think I know what shanti is talking about.Well I know I do.


 are you talking about the Blue widows from attitude? I am thinking about getting me a pack of them.. Even if i did get a couple hermies, I would attempt to make feminized seeds.

Right now I have 55 seedlings popped and another 30 im debating on germinating.. This will be only my second grow and its a guerrilla grow im doing with some close friends..


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 5, 2011)

btw all dank bagseeds.. I know what a few of the seeds are but not most of them


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Got a email that said you tryied to PM me but my mail box was full
> Dont freak out not that creepy
> Creepy is the guy that lives down the road from me LOL


haha
not YOUR creepy. the pshycic thing was creepy. maybe i shouldve said freaky


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

No troythepooh BW to me means Black Widow from Mr.Nice. As a matter of fact I waited and waited for attitude to carry em but they never did? I was very surprised when I meet a good ol boy from MI on this thread that could and was willing to hook it up!.

And now do to a simple act of kindness of one, there can be clones for all in the future.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 5, 2011)

> I am starting to earn some cold hard respect for ya Marry - Earning a seat at the roundtable is indeed a feat all in it's own.


hic, can I be Merlin lol... If the knowledge I learn helps only me, then Im wasting my time learning it. We are all soliders in the same war. By combining our knowledge and teaching new growers. Our troops become more effictive, and our numbers rise. 



> thanks dave. i was just looking for a shot glass. i have about 50 of em but there all 2 oz. everyone i have. so will have to find a 1 oz. lookin forward to this grow. thanks for lettin me play in the reindeer games


hammer, I think I goofed by saying 1oz shot glasses. It's been brought to my attention that a standard shot is 1.5oz, We will be using standard single shot glasses for this contest.. If you have any questions about the glass you wish to use just post a picture of it..


I Found a led spot light online, that says it's 1million candle power. It runs off of the rechargeable 18V batteries, like the cordless power tools use. It's $70 bucks but I think im gonna buy one, I remeber shinning for deer with my grandpa when i was a kid. We used a spot light that ran off of those old 9v batteries, and that thing would light up everything in it's path for a 1/4 mile. That was over 20 years ago, Im sure this led one is brighter. Can you imagine the kind of leaf penetration that thing will have..


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 5, 2011)

i have a blue widow in my grow right now. not sure what company made it but it is a big yielder with dense nugs. my co--worker grows it in every grow.


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

what do you guys think? eligible?

i cut it down to size, its not tapered but its shorter than a shot glass.

critical mass.


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

that seedling actually is older than it appears. i had broke it in half on accident, then put the top half in some water. a week later (today) it had a root about 1/4 inch long so i decided to use it for the growoff.


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

ahh rzza cm is my choice as well... got at least 1000 seeds left between the jammy pheno and the skunky. Have not ran any of jammy yet

as a matter of fact I need to find a shot glass and pop some more jammy cm's now.


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

hope its a girl, i almost wanna run two in case. i cant win with a male


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats up rzza, you can't find a normal shot glass? Naw dude that won't work. I just put my bean in germ and you are already trying to bend the rules.lol

I have examined the photo with much skepticism that you have posted. I think by the photo that that shot is at least a heavy 1.75 ounces. I am also sure you have a secret comparment on the other side of that plastic for the roots.

I know you got a shot glass around that greenhouse you call a home. All the skepticism would end with glass.
.


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 5, 2011)

Seriously... go to a meijers or walmart and pick up those cheap little disposable plastic shot glasses... i think they come in a bunch or random neon colors... Just a thought, but they would be easy to add drainage holes too...


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

i dont really drink hic. i could buy one. 

if you read his rules that were layed out yesterday you will see he mentioned you can construct it from anything. i can cut it shorter if you would like.


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

rzza I read the rules and I have more fun with you then all the boys combined. Looks good lol - no disrespect intended just fun


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

well i will cut it shorter for ya


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

It is ok really rzza. I have no complaints.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 5, 2011)

rzza, your glass looks fine to me.. You can make it out of anything as long as it's not bigger then a shot glass.. Guys if you are using something thats clear, cover the outside with tin foil. You dont want any light hitting your roots.. I thought those leafs looked awful big for a seedling that size.. This should be interesting, looks like atleast 3 of us are basicly using the same strain.. Guess I'll find out just how Super GHSC's critical really is..


----------



## rzza (Apr 5, 2011)

im thinking about switching to a headbandxchocolope. cant decide.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)

there are the sisters and the mother is on the left hand side....
and remember I am stretching them on purpose to make seeds gathering not so painful for my back


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a new thc molecule tattoo





Still workin on the background. Next session


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)

looks like a nintendo arm

I am thinking of getting something on my arm







and maybe my abs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)

ya right this is me


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks damn nice JOC. Just too bad your so elusive I would not have to wait to crack them seeds for a sample. All good thing come in good time though right.


----------



## hic (Apr 5, 2011)

Mary -hic, can I be Merlin lol... If the knowledge I learn helps only me, then Im wasting my time learning it. We are all soliders in the same war. By combining our knowledge and teaching new growers. Our troops become more effictive, and our numbers rise. 


It is my obligation to give to the people what I can. It is my duty to have enough to give. It is my obligation and my duty because of the choice of love.

I grew up dirt poor, I hold a spot in my heart for the people that no man can break. If I can help any man help his family then I am on the right path 

It just so happens pot may be my tool.... yea my mom saw that coming when I got grounded for the shit - peace fucers
.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

Its a glassblowing arm.. don't own a nintendo of any sort


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna buy some blue hash? Its dinafems blueberry x california hash plant. $25 an 8 and $200 an oz for donations. I got shitloads of overages..





mmmp patients only...


----------



## hic (Apr 6, 2011)

Too bad we never saw I eye dank. I love the taste of Blue, and you would have just been sold out of the overages in a blink.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 6, 2011)

dankshizzle.. i may be interested in a couple oz's. My receipt got confiscated by police, i can find the thread on here somewhere. But i do have my packet of paperwork.. im sure you can call the dr. office to verify. Would you be able to do that?


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

Call office to verify what? I don't need to know if you went to docs, I need to know the day the state cashed your check. That's laws. So hard card or paperwork with 21 days after check was cashed. Either you got it or not. Im not calling anyone. This is already goin like crazy. Just figured id offer some up before itt goes up in smoke. The hardest biggest nuggets around... and stanky


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah i feel you.. the green receipt is what was taken.. i dont have court until may 6th so i wont have it back by then. My card should be here in a month or so.. thanks though


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

You can get a copy of your cashed check from your bank.. its 1134 on a wednesday.... go get it. That's all you need. Not the green slip from when you mailed it. That doesn't tell me jack. I need to know when the state accepted your 100.00 fee


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

End of june will be the time for more...


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 6, 2011)

I sent them a money order.. What i had was a stamped date on my receipt that was the day they received my money order. It was stamped december 2nd, so i was legal 21 days after that. I will be getting it back may 6th.. I am also looking for a caregiver since i can't grow inside anymore..


----------



## hic (Apr 6, 2011)

I cannot wait to see what the sun brings me this year! I already know that I may break down and cry when I see all the trimming there will be. Too bad michigan does not have a mobile marijuana trim crew. I would use em come fall.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 6, 2011)

> It is my obligation to give to the people what I can. It is my duty to have enough to give. It is my obligation and my duty because of the choice of love.
> 
> I grew up dirt poor, I hold a spot in my heart for the people that no man can break. If I can help any man help his family then I am on the right path
> 
> It just so happens pot may be my tool.... yea my mom saw that coming when I got grounded for the shit - peace fucers


hic, 
Your words are a thing of beauty, just like the plants you grow... I've always said, "One Day Marijuana Will Save The Nation." I always believed it would be the money generated from it though. But as I get older, the more I realize how much the marijuana culture could teach everyone... I grew up on a farm, we never had alot of extra money, But we were rich in other ways. The work ethic and morals I learned from being brought up that way are priceless.. Nobody bitched or complained when something needed done. We all jumped in and worked together untill it was done.. One year our neighbor had a stroke and was unable to cut his corn. Without giving it a second thought my dad, my uncle, my brother, and myself. Jumped into action and spent 20hrs a day for a week, cutting and storing his corn. When he offered to pay us, my dad said, " You dont owe us anything, You would've done the same for me." I'll never forget the look on his face, or the feeling of satisfaction i got when he shook my hand and thanked me.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary so true people need to think of others a little more offten and less about themselfs
The Midwest has much better work ethics then alot of the country


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 6, 2011)

GD, You can say that shit again..


> so true people need to think of others a little more offten and less about themselfs
> The Midwest has much better work ethics then alot of the country


I've been a lot of places and met a lot of people. There's no place like the midwest.. The people here are smarter and more friendly then anywhere else in the country.. This is my theory why, I've been saying this for years.. Back in the old days, when people started moving from the east coast to the west coast in wagon trains. The smart people saw the fertile farm lands of the midwest and realized. Their chances of becoming a succesful farmer, were better then their chances of becoming a succesful gold miner. So instead of continuing west they homesteaded right here, and started farms... Thats why the people on the west coast are stuck up snobs. They came from people who were willing to endanger the lives of their family members. So they could move across the country and look for gold.. The people on the east coast are ass holes beacause, they come from people who were to affraid to move across country and look for gold. So they became bullies, that way no one would think they were cowards.. The people of the south are nice people dont get me wrong, but they're not the most intelligent bunch. Thats because all the smart people in the south, either moved to the north during the civil war, or got killed fighting in it.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Question.. Right now I have 60 sprouted seedlings.. I am planning on putting them out on the 28th of april.. I know that they will flower.. will they flower enough for me to sex them?.. If so thats a plus.. I could rip up the males and put another batch of seedlings in those holes. However, how much will this hurt my yields due to stunting? This is a cashcop.. should have used clones I know but I dont have money for them right now.. but I have all dank ass bag seed.

Im planning on starting 100 
Figure 50 males
10 die
20 are full sativas and won't finish properly..
That's 30, and then I can throw out another 50 after I rip up the males..
Is this a good idea?
I am planning on buying a couple clones.. probably like 10 or so in may.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 6, 2011)

Troy,
seedlings can handle the low light outside right now Due to the fact seedlings are not mature enough to flower.. I dont think it will hurt or sunt them at all. I sit mine outside in the morning then bring them in at night because of the cold temps.. I could be wrong, but I believe the earliest you can sex a plant is at 6 nodes.. Normally takes about a month depending on the strain.. In my opinion you are wasting your time growing bag seed.. You never know what your growing, or how stable it will be.. Good weed starts with good geneticts, and geneticts are far more important to a grow then any soil or nuets you could ever give your plants...


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]mzNEgcqWDG4[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]kxGh6VGxuw0[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

this is before he, well ....sold out.

[youtube]IYbeTRbKl00[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

a delicious break from potatoes.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 7, 2011)

mary- actually it could throw seedlings into a stressful state much like a clone that has been rooted and thrown right into flowering..no matter what if there is the right light schedule they will flower..

sry boys been retarded busy.. workin 10 hours a day and then tending 48 plants plus getting my moms ready for outdoor clones...there jst isnt enough time in the day..

check out this cool mutation.. the sour kush has put a few of these its like the pre-flower and the littlest finger off a leaf all rolled into one..these sour kush are a one of a kind strain for sure a weird...heres a few pics for a small update


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 7, 2011)

hd phone camera is pretty badass...lol you can see my fingerprints really good hahahah


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 7, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Question.. Right now I have 60 sprouted seedlings.. I am planning on putting them out on the 28th of april.. I know that they will flower.. will they flower enough for me to sex them?.. If so thats a plus.. I could rip up the males and put another batch of seedlings in those holes. However, how much will this hurt my yields due to stunting? This is a cashcop.. should have used clones I know but I dont have money for them right now.. but I have all dank ass bag seed.
> 
> Im planning on starting 100
> Figure 50 males
> ...



troy if you put them out too early and they start to flower then have to re-veg it will severely hurt your yeild..plus april 28th is way to early in michigan you'll probably get hit with another frost depending on where your located.. I'm in mid michigan and I wont put my clone out until mid-late may depending on the weather outlook you should check a farmers almanac to see when temps are suposed to stick and your not going to get another frost. 

i put some 1-1.5 footers out around may 15th and it got cold again but due to them being larger they survived seedlings would die right away if temps drop below 35-40F at night and if they due survive the added stress will hurt your yield even more. 

your better off starting less plants inside like now and youll have time to see pre flowers if you top them and keep them short..while still staying stealthy..i would also suggest that you not grow the sativas you'll just end up being disappointed, and if its a cash crop it wont be marketable being 100% sativ the buds will be small, whispy, and no where near done...for michigan you want somthing that will finish in mid-late september october if your lucky but usually by then temps are too low and mold becomes a big issue..


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 7, 2011)

post in here like three times with my new account but it wont sub this thread


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 7, 2011)

rzza said:


> this is before he, well ....sold out.
> 
> [youtube]IYbeTRbKl00[/youtube]


NICE never heard that before laughed my ass off


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 7, 2011)

That's when he rapped with icp.. he couldn't sell out with that album..


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

actually icp was before this and he was beefing with them hard once he left them.


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

ya know, i was in the shower and thinkin bout this and the grits sandwiches was during the icp time. ma bad


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 7, 2011)

they did a song together on carnival of carnage called "is that you". he yodels again on that one...

not that anyone cares here is the link
http://youtu.be/UK79JpduPbY


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

i can remember riding my bicycle with a walkman on, bumpin this crap.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 7, 2011)

> mary- actually it could throw seedlings into a stressful state much like a clone that has been rooted and thrown right into flowering..no matter what if there is the right light schedule they will flower..


KB, I seriously had no idea plants would flower that young.. I've had problems in the past setting clones out to early and having them flower, but clones are as mature as the mother, correct.? So if you start a sprout at 12/12 right out of the gate. How long does it take for the plant to show sex? Also, would it not stress the plant jumping from 12/12 to 14.5 hrs of light when you set them outside? I know drastic changes in the light cycle can cause flowering plants hermie.. I always place my seedlings outside in the sun as much as possible, but I also always bring them inside before sunset, and put them under cfls. (this year im using led flashlights lmao..)


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

well hicory, my shotglass seedling wants to thank you for the extra room she will have to amass roots

i think i will wait a week or two before the transplant.


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

oh and the hole in the bottom will be covered, no plans on cheating guys i promise


----------



## Sometimes (Apr 7, 2011)

these are all reg white widows (the seedlings). 
they are currently now in party cups and will be going out asap. just waiting for it to stay above 45 degrees at night. as soon as they go out i'll start more. 
the pic is of the spot they will be growing. it's about a 15 minute drive and 45 minute walk. the skyline is clear east to west but more on the east side which is great for drying up dew, cutting down on mould and disease... it also has southern exposure. i'll keep a journal


----------



## james42 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been reading a lot about topping to increase yield. Some people say it dosnt make the yield bigger and just spreads it out. 
Do you guys top your plants that go outside? Have you noticed a significant increase in yield?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 7, 2011)

james,

I learned this the hard way, It's best to just let mother nature run her course.. The plants know what they are suppose to do, your job is to make sure they have enough food and water.. Do your job correctly and your plants will reward you come harvest time...


----------



## james42 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks marry I wanna. That's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

What's up can I hop on this shotglass showdown??


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 7, 2011)

> What's up can I hop on this shotglass showdown??​


Sure puff, I'll add you to the list.. You can start when ever.. Good Luck​


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll grow a la cheese. 12/12 from the jump right??


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 7, 2011)

> I'll grow a la cheese. 12/12 from the jump right??​


Thats up to you puff, contest is over october 25th.. You can grow as many entries as you can harvest following the rules.. they're a few pages back if you havent seen them yet...
​


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Got a email that said you tryied to PM me but my mail box was full
> Dont freak out not that creepy
> Creepy is the guy that lives down the road from me LOL


How did you know I lived down the road from you? 

And I'm so down with this competition! Sign me up, where do I sign?! This will be my complete first grow so i'll be sure to take alot of pictures, so you're not alone hic! The hardest part for me will to be finding a bean that is of decent quality to sprout. But all is well, I do have rzza to work under so I suppose I have an upper hand.  And just for my understanding, a 1 oz shot glass is just your normal, garden variety shot glass correct? I can't wait!


----------



## Sometimes (Apr 8, 2011)

i don't top, the sun light penetrates 100s of times better than any man made light.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 8, 2011)

I top during Veg to help keep my girls height under control 
Its pretty hard to hide a 10' tall plant
It also helps when the winds come


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 8, 2011)

What about for these shot glass plants, lets just say you threw a bean in a 1 oz shot glass with dirt, put it by the windowsill, or even under a florescent for a few days till it sprouts and can be topped. Do you top it? Would it even do anything because the plant is going to be small because the roots can only grow so far down? Or, would topping it do alot, and add some weight to the little guy because its going to be smaller. Does anyone know, or should it just be my experiment?


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 8, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> What about for these shot glass plants, lets just say you threw a bean in a 1 oz shot glass with dirt, put it by the windowsill, or even under a florescent for a few days till it sprouts and can be topped. Do you top it? Would it even do anything because the plant is going to be small because the roots can only grow so far down? Or, would topping it do alot, and add some weight to the little guy because its going to be smaller. Does anyone know, or should it just be my experiment?


well the rach show, i was thinking bout that myself. i thought i would try 3 shots and do a little diff with each. lol. good luck to u and to all. by the way mary i wanna i dont know if u put me in the contest so heres my hat so to speak.


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2011)

Mary it is good to hear your dad brought you up right. Seems like I got one less person that I have to Grow some sense in thanks to him!


Sometimes - hi ya, and oh so true about the power of the sun. It is so stong it can power houses and factories and hopefully towns someday. fuc them tinker toys they call hps. After a few months of running em I just want my sun back!

I am happy to see the new user names for sure. I knew you guys would come to your senses soon enough so you found us and we found you and now what are we going to do? We are going to take the woods over off course. And then michigan.lol
.


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2011)

I do not know the ways of the shot glass but the magic 8-ball just said do not top the shot glass plant. I then asked the magic 8-ball why not and the 8-ball told me I could not ask another question until next thursday? So I am like "whatever" with my 8-ball today.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 8, 2011)

hic said:


> I do not know the ways of the shot glass but the magic 8-ball just said do not top the shot glass plant. I then asked the magic 8-ball why not and the 8-ball told me I could not ask another question until next thursday? So I am like "whatever" with my 8-ball today.


hey hic, has the magic 8 ball ever lied? just wonderin cause the one i had was just like the woman i was with at the time, a natural born liar. and wasnt givin it up till next thursday. so i was like "whatever" got rid of the 8 ball and got a new woman.. and things are right with my world now.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 8, 2011)

question.. I have a couple seedlings under some florescent tubes and cfls, about a week old. How soon can i see pre-flowers?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> question.. I have a couple seedlings under some florescent tubes and cfls, about a week old. How soon can i see pre-flowers?


depending on the strain anywhere from 2 weeks for most autoflowers and months with some upper Sativas

I have my spot picked out and the new crop is waiting to hit the natural sun and so am I as I am WAAYYYYY over my allowed numbers


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 8, 2011)

What LEO dont know wont hurt him or you


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2011)

Funny GD.

hammer - No my 8-ball will never lie to me. It saw what I did to it's brother for a little back talk. It would rather swallow that triangle in it's mouth and choke... then get caught lying to me.

JOC - always good to know a brother is going in with enough, and not too little.


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2011)

ahh shit sorry troythepooh I just read you are starting bagseed. time is running out when do you get your id or paperwork again? I know you said some shit why you do not have it. 

get the card get some beans from hic or one of the boys somehow. Do not forget where you are my friend, the michigan growers are at your fingertips!


----------



## james42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> I top during Veg to help keep my girls height under control
> Its pretty hard to hide a 10' tall plant
> It also helps when the winds come


Hey green dave, do you think the topping makes a significant difference in yield?
I'm not real concerned about height or wind in the spot there going.


----------



## rzza (Apr 8, 2011)

depends how ya top man. if you top at the first or second node when they are babies then regardless in or outside you will likely increase your yield. if you do this and then top each branch as they grow, yes your increasing your yield. if you just let it grow till preflower then take off the top couple nodes, you may even diminish your yield ....


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 8, 2011)

James what rzza said


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2011)

james42 - It is up to you if you increase the yeild or not, with knowing and learning the art of "topping". Like rzza is saying it is up to the cuts you make and when you choose to take em which will determine the overall yeild.

If you are new at this. Learn how to make it stay alive by your mistakes and mother nature's wrath in the first years. No matter how you top it. If the plant is not and was not cared for properly the yeild will again suffer.

Top em like rzza said when you got some nodes once at veg. Then concentrate on observing the laws of action/reaction of your actions for the rest of the year.

If you take your time observing you can be a good teacher of the smoke someday


----------



## fatality (Apr 8, 2011)

so you guys are saying if i have some plants (clones) that are under 24hr light, things will get screwy come mid may if I move em outside under da big light ? reason why I'm askin is cuz i never have attempted it and also my buddy tells me that it is possible but a few of you say you have to slowly decrease your light to match the times outside or it'll get a rocky start...... fuckin baffled I am!


----------



## james42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 8, 2011)

If you move them out to the big light from 24 it will most likly trigger flower then go back to veg then flower again


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 8, 2011)

*** Shotglass Grow Off Contestant List ***
TheRachShow
outdoejoe
hammer6193
puffntuff
hic
rzza
Mary I Wanna

If you're not on the list and you wanna play just speak up and I'll add you... Good luck and may the buds be with you...


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 8, 2011)

There's the glass im using, just a plain jane shotglass I covered with tin foil... 

 This is a kalashnakov seedling thats 5 days old.. What the hell is up with that 3rd leaf? None of my other kalashnakov seedlings have it. The leaves on this one are also shaped different. They're all growing in the same soil mixture, and conditions. Is this a mutation or some sort of genetic defect?


----------



## rzza (Apr 8, 2011)

i think we should clarify the picture rule ....hi def pics only. lol


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 8, 2011)

I had turn down the resolution of my camera by 50%, the pictures were to many kb to upload on here.. You should see the pics it can take when I leave it set on 14megapixels...


----------



## rzza (Apr 8, 2011)

klosetbreeder has nothing to do with this...


just playin man.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 8, 2011)

r these legal? i meant to put up a quarter for for comp. let me know thanks


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

What kind of soil are you guys using? and no medium i suppose?

Mary, Rzza's qwubble seedlings I believe they were had that same defect, we believe it was just the phenotype from what I remember. But who knows, i'm still a noob. >.< This shotglass contest is my first grow.  Im stoked, gonna start Sunday when I get some time away from the lady.


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

Fatality - you never wanna start your plants that are going outside with 24 hour lights on. Your plants will start to flower in May for sure. Here is what I would do fatality - Start putting your plants in the sun. Bring em in at night and turn your lights on for another 2-3 hours at night. 

Get em used to it now! and if they are going to try to flower they will do it know instead of may. You would rather have them start flowering now as opposed to MAY. The reason is that when you stick em out in the ground the begin taking off like weeds. You want them to take off like weeds not stay dormant for the first 3 weeks of planting. You will get a better return if you start weening the plants to the sun and if they are going to flower let them get it done starting now.

Next year start your seedlings off with 16 hours on, and 8 off. Your transition of worlds will not be so drastic next year.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 9, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> *** Shotglass Grow Off Contestant List ***
> TheRachShow
> outdoejoe
> hammer6193
> ...




good luck people


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> good luck people


Ditto sir, may the best man win.


----------



## Sometimes (Apr 9, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> If you move them out to the big light from 24 it will most likly trigger flower then go back to veg then flower again


plants require 12 hours of dark to flower, they do not go on how much light they receive, but how much dark they receive to produce florigen.... your plants will be fine.


----------



## Sometimes (Apr 9, 2011)

i want in on the shotglass grow, are clones ok to use?


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

Sometimes said:


> plants require 12 hours of dark to flower, they do not go on how much light they receive, but how much dark they receive to produce florigen.... your plants will be fine.


this isnt true. i agree his plants will do just fine but our plants do not need 12 hours of dark to flower, they simply need the correct ratio of light/dark depending on strain.

example: white widow may require ten of dark so 14/10 and maybe a sour diesel will require like 11 so therefore light cycle 13/11 will work. also you can do something like 6/6 and shorten the day.

the reason we go with 12/12 for a general rule is because all of our plants will respond well to it. i actually have my flower room set to 11.5/12.5 just to save on the electric bill.


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

rzza which plant is your avatar, is that the burmeese? or that one of the qwerks?

I'm cooked and just zoning out on the avatar hah.


----------



## bobsti (Apr 9, 2011)

Whats up guys ! Im thinking of doing some outdoor this summer in my greenhouse...I currently grow indoor my question is what is the best way to put a clone in the greenhouse when its been under 18 hours of light for awhile now? Im new to outdoor growing so i have no idea !


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> rzza which plant is your avatar, is that the burmeese? or that one of the qwerks?
> 
> I'm cooked and just zoning out on the avatar hah.


this was a qwerkle, not qwubble, it was the second time i ran straight qwerkle.


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

bobsti said:


> Whats up guys ! Im thinking of doing some outdoor this summer in my greenhouse...I currently grow indoor my question is what is the best way to put a clone in the greenhouse when its been under 18 hours of light for awhile now? Im new to outdoor growing so i have no idea !


harden it off and put it in there. it will do fine.


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> this was a qwerkle, not qwubble, it was the second time i ran straight qwerkle.


So does that mean it's from that killer batch that had stef freaking out in front of the house that one time? haha.


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

haha i think so actually. LOL i was thinking about that last night. she almost never smoked again


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

no the avatar is older than that actually.


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> haha i think so actually. LOL i was thinking about that last night. she almost never smoked again


LMAO I know, that was soooo funny. She did end up not smoking for like a week or so after that though haaha. Her - "There was a cop driving down the street, and this car that kept turning around, they know!" Rzza - "A car kept turning around, that's odd." Her - "But the cop, he knows everything" Rzza - "No, they just use my street alot. But that car that kept turning around is weird." her - "Oh." 
As if it were a concern if the cop had came to the door anywho, we're all legal anywho. Lol. Good times.


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

Either way the plant looks yummy. How're those qwubbles doing, did you chop anything yet?


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

just the two that were ready. they are hanging now.


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> LMAO I know, that was soooo funny. She did end up not smoking for like a week or so after that though haaha. Her - "There was a cop driving down the street, and this car that kept turning around, they know!" Rzza - "A car kept turning around, that's odd." Her - "But the cop, he knows everything" Rzza - "No, they just use my street alot. But that car that kept turning around is weird." her - "Oh."
> As if it were a concern if the cop had came to the door anywho, we're all legal anywho. Lol. Good times.


haha yeah ..


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

The maturity of the plant plays a major role in the plants ease of flower. 

A seediling that is a month old will not respond as drastic as a 3 month old plant. I have flowered plants indoor with as little as 10 hours dark. The transition was smooth because of the plant's age. 

Going back to fatality - a plant does not need 12 hours of darkness to flower so be smart about what you do in the next 2 weeks with your plants.

If an outdoor plant needed 12 hours of darkness it would not start flowering till sometime in the end of oct.? "check a daylight chart if you want an accurate date"


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

i dont even think its 12/12 in oct is it? i dont think it ever actually reaches 12/12 round here.


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

september 26th we have 12 hours of daylight. Again at march 14. here is a link ---

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/usa/Michigan.asp
.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 9, 2011)

TheRachShow, Im using some generic ass brand of organic top soil. I got it at Lowes for 3.99 per 10lbs.. I mix in sand, charcoal ash, lawn compost, and dried cow shit.. 

rzza, did your plant keep the 3 leaf pheno threw out the grow cycle.? Did it seem to affect the growth or yeild at all.? 

Hammer, those glasses look fine man... 

Sometimes, I put you on the list.. You may use a clone as long as you root it in the shot glass..


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 9, 2011)

Pothead32 said:


> So what do you guys think of our early spring here? It hit 60 degrees my way today! It's almost that time...


 Hey Pothead32 where the hell you been ?


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

yield sucked ass but it wasnt related to the leaf phenom. yes it kept it the whole way. sucks at trimming time too.


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

View attachment 1541672View attachment 1541671



I am ready for the shot glass competion.

A few plants I got hardening
.


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

do i see a dead fish bro?


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

yes I killed it myself. it is now cut in half and sitting inside the shot glass along with the dirt and the cm seed. Game On


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

nice .


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

As for an update on the outdoor

this years garden so far has Black Widow chosen clones,Blueberry clones,Critical Mass chosen clones, 10-pack agent orange seeds, a few vorex seeds, FP+AD seeds, qwubble seeds, Critical Mass "jammy pheno" seeds, Critical Trainwreck clones "2 phenos outta 8" were kept, 2 fem bubba kush seeds, 1 kandy kush seed. So we will see.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 9, 2011)

hic said:


> As for an update on the outdoor
> 
> this years garden so far has Black Widow chosen clones,Blueberry clones,Critical Mass chosen clones, 10-pack agent orange seeds, a few vorex seeds, FP+AD seeds, qwubble seeds, Critical Mass "jammy pheno" seeds, Critical Trainwreck clones "2 phenos outta 8" were kept, 2 fem bubba kush seeds, 1 kandy kush seed. So we will see.


 
those all sound great hic good luck with it it wont be long days are gettin nicer 65 here today took the harley for a ride. yea


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

hammer - fire that harley back up, and head south. When you hit a town called newaygo pull into one of the bars if you smell a skunk I am in that bar at that time. Follow your nose and buy me a drink... tell me to hammer down the drink. Then we'll go fire up that skunk you smell. - if your bored tonight.

I do not go out often but when I do, I am always complimented on the smell I bring into the establishments.


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

hic said:


> As for an update on the outdoor
> 
> this years garden so far has Black Widow chosen clones,Blueberry clones,Critical Mass chosen clones, 10-pack agent orange seeds, a few vorex seeds, FP+AD seeds, qwubble seeds, Critical Mass "jammy pheno" seeds, Critical Trainwreck clones "2 phenos outta 8" were kept, 2 fem bubba kush seeds, 1 kandy kush seed. So we will see.


Sounds like a wicked lineup hic! 

A dead fish? My girlfriends dad puts all his dead fish and guts left over from cleaning them in his garden, does the carcuss act as like some sort of really good fertilizer? 

And have any of those crazy strains of yours that you want to see grown out?  Struggling to find a few beans for the shot glass competition.
And speaking of the competition, i'm thinking of using some ground up orange peels, and some fruits ground up and mix it in the soil to see if affects the yield at all. Just as an experiment.


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2011)

for a good yeild in a shotglass? I have Sweettooth+Cm, Cm+Mandala1, Cm's f-2, critical trainwreck, Sweettooth f-2, White widow+Cm. I think those would be the yeiders? I have some guirilla gusto GD gave me? I have seeds rach for this experiment and life beyond. You must come get them, and with your i.d. or paperwork in hand for MMJ


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 9, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer - fire that harley back up, and head south. When you hit a town called newaygo pull into one of the bars if you smell a skunk I am in that bar at that time. Follow your nose and buy me a drink... tell me to hammer down the drink. Then we'll go fire up that skunk you smell. - if your bored tonight.
> 
> I do not go out often but when I do, I am always complimented on the smell I bring into the establishments.


rotflmao hic, the skunk man,lol i certainly would be happy to buy u a drink. i thought about headin that way but i went over to walkerville and rode the curvy road to hesperia. but the next time i ride ill let ya know maybe we can hook up and burn 1. obtw i meant to tell ya at the blessing the bar i live by is gonna have shithouse races. yea shithouse. they have 2 outshouses (portable) hook em up to m/cs get a chick in each one and drag race about 50 ft. it too funny its like in my backyard. o i also have an outdoor bar so if ya wanna stop by and watch the races let me know


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta give you Props hic, for taking it back to the old school.. Thats what I'd call "Growing Indian Style" lmao... I use water from my fish tank to water with, but have never thought about putting fish in the soil.. I have a big angel fish who keeps eating all my other angel fish.. I think im gonna sacrafice him to the ganja gods instead of just flushing him down the toilet.. If it works out I'll name the strain after him "Cannibal Cannabis"


----------



## rzza (Apr 9, 2011)

once i was mixing up a bale of promix and perlite and found three dead mice. i left them in. i should have labeled the pots to see if it helped any


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 9, 2011)

yea we used to salmon carcvasses in the garden rototill them in in the fall then plant iin the spring. we had a great garden., but seemd like i was the only one ho" in it lol.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 9, 2011)

When I die 50 years from now, will you guys grind me up into tiny pieces, then mix me into the potting soil your planting your dankiest plants in.. So I can come back like Ivory did in "How High" and chill with you guys while your high...


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

Mary - we may have legal issues with tampering with your dead body. How about you let us know when you are about to die, and I will get a clone ready to plant next to the tombstone. 

Hammer - perhaps I will have a drink at this outdoor bar of yours someday!. The biker party sounds good too.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

hic said:


> Hammer - perhaps I will have a drink at this outdoor bar of yours someday!. The biker party sounds good too.


 
thatd be kewl im hopin to be smokin some ot that blueberry by then. not sure bout the bomberry though or the og kush, which was put in the same day. the guy i got the bomberry seeds didnt tell the flower time. hope ya had fun last nite bein the stinky guy at the bar .lol that ,i wanna say a&w
on top of the hill that has bike nite tuesdays i ive been there b4 and will go there again. some nice scooters there. catch cha later


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

I had fun but more importantly I have secured secuirity and built a major bridge last night with which whom it matters. 

Everything changes even the changes change but if you change the change to the way it was before it changed, well nothing really changed at all! it just looks like it changed is all.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 10, 2011)

> Mary - we may have legal issues with tampering with your dead body. How about you let us know when you are about to die, and I will get a clone ready to plant next to the tombstone.


hic, 
I'll leave instructions that my body is to be ground up and used for plant fertilizer... If Ted Williams ( the baseball player not the homeless guy) can have his body kept in a feezer, they should let mine be used as marijuana food... If something happens and they wont let you take me from the morge, I guess the tombstone clone is better then nothing... 



> I had fun but more importantly I have secured secuirity and built a major bridge last night with which whom it matters.


Im trying to hire Big Black to be security at my grow spot this year. If I cant get him, Dog the bounty hunter already said he would do it..


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

The security that I was working on did not have anything to do with the grow. Ha ha ha I am my own security. Dog don't weild a shotgun and cold hard beliefs.

The security I was working on has to do with more with understanding surroundings. I am ready to take back the town from the twisted punk growers. Prices are going down around here and down is where they will stay. Hopefully I will be able to convince these new age growers to go back to the city. And help the right people grow it.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 10, 2011)

> The security I was working on has to do with more with understanding surroundings. I am ready to take back the town from the twisted punk growers. Prices are going down around here and down is where they will stay. Hopefully I will be able to convince these new age growers to go back to the city. And help the right people grow it.


Nice man, Im sick of hearing about punks who charge 400 per oz.. That shit is robbery.. I know it takes alot of work and risk to grow a good product. But those people are only in it for the money, and they are giving all of us a bad name...


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

So true Mary, marijuana was not meant for the image it has.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

so how much for an oz hic of some good green bud .


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

hammer - I charge according to character. Sometimes it is free and sometimes it is $200. Your story your actions and your words tell me what to charge. Also how you treat your dog can always have an effect on final price.lol. 

Everything someone does or says helps me see who and what they really are if I like the person behind the face... I can make them puke pot for free. If I think they are a discrace I won't even sell to em. I have never sold to anybody only somebodies.


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

hammer - also if you did not read all 200+ pages you may not know that the world and I do not see eye to eye on many subjects. just so ya know you will either like me or you will hate my guts... ain't that right DANK.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer - also if you did not read all 200+ pages you may not know that the world and I do not see eye to eye on many subjects. just so ya know you will either like me or you will hate my guts... ain't that right DANK.




well hic ive lived here 10 years and have 2 friends so im much the same way you either like me or u dont and many dont. and if ya dont well it aint breakin my fuckin heart. if ya know what i mean. so give it away or sell it for 900 bucks i was just curious . no problem as i see it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

also my dogs (dog) get better care than most most people lol


----------



## hic (Apr 10, 2011)

Well hammer that is where the years come in. Keep in mind if I were new to all of this I would not be as nearly as free to play with my smoke as I am.

Example - Newbie goes out throws down 20 seeds. Say 30% are males. Say 30% lost to deer slugs,pests, in my case last year lost one to a dam groundhog "trapped his ass and replanted new plant". Say 10% theives. Say 10% is lost to natures wrath, over ferts, etc. So say that is an accurate number for a Good Smart Newbie. 

So outta 20 plants gosh darn it we are at 4. Well that newbie got about an ounce a plant because he did not know shit about growing dope. So one year is over with about a QP of decent smoke. What can you do with a QP? Not much besides look at it until it is no longer there anymore.

A mature grower - Goes out and throws 12 clones down. Say he loses 3 outta the bunch that year "bad year". Well 8 of them yeilded 10 oz' a piece and the other 2 yeilders were say 15 0z's. That would equal just about 110 oz's. So say he grew more then 12 plants in the first place

What can you do with 110 ounces besides look at it? What can you do with 220 ounces besides play with the shit?

What do they yeild indoors...? whatever they yeild I guess
.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know what ur talkin about right now because I've been busy and didn't backread but get over it...


----------



## hic (Apr 11, 2011)

Dank - we are cool today! Don't worry no attacks were made in previous posts. But if you wanna start a fire let me know.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW fuses are short today LOL
Well the weather was great over the weekend hard to keep the girls in but I know better then to jump the gun
All you new growers follow suit hold on dont plant yet mother nature will bit your nuts off and snow on your girls or frost them


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

That's for sure!! I was digging holes and prepping the ground.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

Another messed up seedling from a GHSC bean... Out of the 4 kalashnakov's I sprouted, this makes the 2nd one with a mutation... Im seriously considering pulling this strain from my grow.. Space in my garden is limited, and I dont wanna fill it up with garbage plants that wont produce.. I need to find a new strain to replace it with pretty quick, my last order took two weeks to arrive. I'd like to have clones out by the second week in may.. 


This is a 5 week old super critical from GHSC.. I hope they flower as well as they grow.. Im planning on cutting clones off them this weekend..


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

that mutation looks like hot soil to me. ive been wrong before. not often, but you know ...


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

the reason you see it on some and not others is because some are capable of growing up with the nutes. the mutated ones are the weaker links within that genotype.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

that makes sense, so basicaly i should pull the mutated ones and leave the others alone then.. Thanks for the advice rzza...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

dont be so quick to ditch the tards, they still might be worth something, but knowing your are tight for space, it makes sense to yank it. Just saying that they can actually to be alright plants in the end.


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 11, 2011)

Mary... This random chron bagseed started off with a deformity, one side was 1/4 as big as the growth on the other side... but she grew up to be pretty... 

 14 days old

 4 weeks into flower


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah i dont ditch them either. some people might. i grow em out and just dont keep them around. meaning i dont use them for clones...


----------



## hic (Apr 11, 2011)

My biggest yeilder last year was a freak... I am also with rzza about the nute issue with seedlings, too hot and you get freaks. That is an issue I had MG soil too hot and created freaks and stunted growth last year on some of my seedlings and have seen this in other situations if I dig deeper into the past as well. 

Good critical plant Mary.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

capt, your ugly duckling of a plant did turn into a sexy bitch... Im sure my tards probably would also, but you only get one shot at outdoor glory every year. I dont wanna risk my freedom, or waste my time and space, growing plants with inferior genetics outdoors... Thats why I take the time to start multiple seedlings, but select only the strongest to use as a mothers..


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

> My biggest yeilder last year was a freak... I am also with rzza about the nute issue with seedlings, too hot and you get freaks. That is an issue I had MG soil too hot and created freaks and stunted growth last year on some of my seedlings and have seen this in other situations if I dig deeper into the past as well.
> 
> Good critical plant Mary.


Im not sure if my soils to hot or if this strain is just unstable.. My soil ph is 6.8, thats a little higher then I like, but well with in acceptable boundries.. The other strains I have going in the same soil have handled it fine, and two of the same strain are taking it well.. If it was my soil I think I would be seeing problems with all my plants, Atleast all the kalashnikovs anyway.. It dosent make sense to me that two of them are thriving in it, while it's so harsh to the others it causes them to mutate.. I might be wrong, but I think im gonna cull the tards and see what happens with the two remaining seedlings...

thanks hic, I can't believe how fast they are growing, by far the fastest growing strain I've ever grown.. Im deff gonna have to do some topping this year to keep these monsters under control.. I cant wait to see how they flower, Im gonna keep the smallest one indoors and start flowering her soon.. They're suppose to be big yeilders, it's criticalmass x bigbud x skunk x white widow... here's a pic from ghsc of one flowering.. 
 

​


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 11, 2011)

It sure would be nice of the banks to show pics of the filled out ready to chop plants that could be 6 weeks in and if it was done I think its a little fluffy JMO


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

> It sure would be nice of the banks to show pics of the filled out ready to chop plants that could be 6 weeks in and if it was done I think its a little fluffy JMO


GD,
I agree with you 100%, If my finished buds look like that im gonna be pissed... How hard would it be to take a picture of a plant before you chop it.. They're saying outdoor yeild of 1200gr per plant so I imagine the buds are a lot denser then what the picture is showing.. I wonder how tall you have to let it grow to get 1200 grams off it, 25-30 feet? Their yeild estimates are as bad as their pictures, and they are suppose to be proffesionals lmao.... ​


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

Professional scam artist!! I don't waste my time with them.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 11, 2011)

With ya on that Puff , I go on word of mouth and what I hear and find on my own


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm finding that Canadian genetics and west coast genes are kicking the dutches ass!! I'd rather put some cash in north America than Europe. So I research research research and grow em out. It's usually these genes that stay in my garden.


----------



## hic (Apr 11, 2011)

GD - pm is full


----------



## hic (Apr 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm finding that Canadian genetics and west coast genes are kicking the dutches ass!! I'd rather put some cash in north America than Europe. So I research research research and grow em out. It's usually these genes that stay in my garden.


 
In 2 years you will be finding michigan genetics to be the genetics of choice.
.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

That's the plan already!!! I'm working on getting the moms built up now. I was thinking you know how we can fresh veggies so we can keep em forever and stay with fresh veggies. You think I could can a fresh clone and store it for awhile then root it later??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

hic said:


> In 2 years you will be finding michigan genetics to be the genetics of choice.
> .


there is a strain out of the U.P. called Mulberry...yummy. so the strains are here you just have to find them thats all. Free Leonard? thats another one. Pinconning WAS a gr8 strain havent heard if thats still around.


----------



## hic (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to see both the outcome and the method you apply to get your result!. Hmm now you got me thinking? thanks puff?

Could you quick freeze a cut? and keep it viable for long term in storage? If not why?. Maybe the container must be filled with water before the freeze?. Maybe a weak solution in the water before the freeze with water and clone? Maybe pressed or air tight would be the way to go? Perhaps the clone will need a bit of superglue on the cut to help store? etc.

If for any reason freeze won't work we have many options to go over

maybe we will find out...


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 11, 2011)

hic said:


> I want to see both the outcome and the method you apply to get your result!. Hmm now you got me thinking? thanks puff?
> 
> Could you quick freeze a cut? and keep it viable for long term in storage? If not why?. Maybe the container must be filled with water before the freeze?. Maybe a weak solution in the water before the freeze with water and clone? Maybe pressed or air tight would be the way to go? Perhaps the clone will need a bit of superglue on the cut to help store? etc.
> 
> ...





good idea hic, but i think if u use water to freeze it would destroy the cell structure. kinda like freezin fish in bags with watter, makes em mushy
get some dry ice and carve a spot for the clone wrap in plastic wrap or somethin i would think it would flash freeze. a freezer isnt cold enough just my 2c


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a highcase moment. What about liquid nitrogen to put the cutting in a cryogenic stage??


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I had a highcase moment. What about liquid nitrogen to put the cutting in a cryogenic stage??


 
where would u buy that stuff. and wouldnt u need a machine to keep it -300 degrees? i dont know much about it.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont think you could freeze anything then bring it back to life. I think anyway you freeze it will damage the cell structure to bad.. I know farmers out west are growing hydroponic lettuce and shipping it to stores while it's still living... They had special plastic containers made for it. What they do is put the plant in the container & then some how pump it full of nitrogen to put the plant in a dormant state.. Then they wrap the roots in damp cloth and ship them out.. When you buy it from the store it's still a living plant.. Im not sure how long they stay that way, but im sure a similar method could be used to ship clones across the country.. Who would buy seeds from the net if they could buy living clones....


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

guys, you can store cuttings for quite a while. two ways. i recommend misting it and placing it in a ziplock then in the fridge, in the veggie drawer. another way i have held cuttings was just place them in water like a rose or daisy and refill when needed. i have kept them around like this for over a month easily but it takes lobger to root if you wait that long. it also does a form of monster cropping, shoots branches outta nowhere.

the baggie/fridge works great and they say you can do it for months, i never did it that long though.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got that free leonard but it goes by kemo x cinderella 99 also.. didn't know it was a michigan strain.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

You can get it from the same place you get dry ice. It just needs to be stored in a vacuum flask.


----------



## hic (Apr 12, 2011)

Well puff the way it looks with all these heads banging together it won't be long now.. you'll get to the bottom of this stored viable clone soon enough.lol

Well boys I head to the pot dr. today. It will take a 50-cal to stop me now. 12 plants = 9 pounds ever so easy.

I ain't going to be maxing out this year. I am going to be testing the water. I also know damn well my 12 plants would not be your typicall 12. so again going to be testing the water. In 21 days I will be up to 24 legally. In 3 years even my wifes caregiver card will be full! Thing is my wife will have nothing to do with them...


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

hic 
emptied the box (Its to small)
Bet the wife helps smoke it dosent she hic
Mine is the same dont want to know but loves to smoke


----------



## hic (Apr 12, 2011)

Na GD she won't smoke it. She does however like the money? funny.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

well thats all of them , that goes without saying LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2011)

a partner who abides is a wonderful thing.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 12, 2011)

hic said:


> Na GD she won't smoke it. She does however like the money? funny.




my wife wont touch it either. and i am her caregiver. she is mine and i cant get her out to the garden to teach her anything in case i have to go somewhere for a few days.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 12, 2011)

So I've been thinking about my retarded plants... Mainly the one with the goofy looking leaves.. Whats the best way to issolate the mutation, So I end up with a plant that has all goofy looking leaves... The bigger that plant gets the more the mutation looks like whats called duck foot... From what I've read, I believe it to rare, and a desirable mutation.. Because the vegging plants look nothing like a marijuana plant.. Any advice anyone..?


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 12, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> my wife wont touch it either. and i am her caregiver. she is mine and i cant get her out to the garden to teach her anything in case i have to go somewhere for a few days.


I have a similar but opposite situation... My hubby won't smoke and doesn't have any interest in my garden... but he pays for everything... Lol


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

How can I get my Wife to not smoke my stash and pay for it too? The million dollar question LOL


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> How can I get my Wife to not smoke my stash and pay for it too? The million dollar question LOL


marry an idiot.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry capt that was no shot at you
er was it


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey- I didnt say he was the brightest bulb in the pack, but he does it to make me happy. Lol, and GD, sounds like you are in need of sugar momma my friend! Lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> How can I get my Wife to not smoke my stash and pay for it too? The million dollar question LOL


i hide my stash and keep the everyday stuff out for the wife, but she smokes and I come home from work with dinner made and a clean house, fair trade in my book


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> marry an idiot.


sometimes I think I did but she still depletes my stash
But she lets me do what I want so thats worth something as well
As for the sugar MAMA you know any that are free but I dont think my wife would let me keep her LOL


----------



## hic (Apr 12, 2011)

JOC sounds like you got it down.

GD wish I could help - but the wifes a non smoker. I have no idea how to break a wife from the pipe? 

Well got the doc all done, check was mailed. Lining up places to go tomarrow to find a greenhouse kit. Any ideas? I want this one to be at least 14 by 26 feet.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

hic
I think you will be better off building it your self 
Better quailty and self satisfaction JMO


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

i was gonna make a thread but said fuck it .....but another raid. this dispensary offered growrooms for rent from 500 bucks a month up to like 10k a month for a large scale, fully equiped.

UPDATED: Medical marijuana raids at Walled Lake, Novi facilities

WALLED LAKE &#8212; Federal agents from the Drug Enforcement Agency have raided two medical marijuana dispensaries in Oakland County Tuesday morning.

The facilities are a chain organization, Care Takes of America, one at 1020 Decker Road in Walled Lake, and another at 45700 W. 12 Mile in Novi.

Authorities raided the buildings at about 7 a.m.

The Oakland Press reports that two Oakland County Sheriff's vehicles are parked outside of Caregivers of America on Decker Road. Reporters were sent to the Novi location.

Andy Eiseman, the group supervisor for the DEA, would not comment on whether arrest warrants had been made, noting that it is an ongoing investigation.

Bystanders at the Walled Lake location watched the raid.

"We just saw somebody banging on the building trying to get in," said Tom West of Fastdecks, a concrete company located across the street from the Walled Lake dispensary. West said the people were dressed in black garb with swat-type vests. He added that he saw the people at 7:25 a.m.

"When I came in," he said "(Police officials) were standing-shoulder-to-shoulder across the entire front of the building," said Joe, an employee of a nearby business, who asked that his last name not be used.

Joe said the police officials did not have any weapons drawn, and were wearing plain clothes with bullet-proof vests.

"They've been open less than a month," said Shane, another employee of a nearby business who asked that his name not be used. Shane added, "I don't see what the problem is; let them make a little money before they bust them."

The employees reported that there were about 30 vehicles.

About a month ago, an Oakland Press reporter was asked to leave the dispensary after a scheduled interview. The operation resembled a candy-store, with a counter full of edible candies, and walls lined with marijuana merchandise, including bongs and other paraphernalia.

The dispensary's contact information is 877-909-2462 at www.m3key.com.

Oakland County Prosecutor&#8217;s Office said it is entirely a federal operation.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

you certainly cant say i dont have any HIC in my garden. LOL its 80% of my flower room

hic, all the little ones are cm. i put ten in there. heres hopin for a good stud

the other pic is one of the fem seeds, any guesses yet?


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

whoops, forgot to add files...


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

here is a few pics of that one fucked up triple jointed cm


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

that looks yellow but i can assure you its the lights and camera.

heres a closer pic of the womanized.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

and last but not least. my very own ..... QWUBBLE


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

Now that looks sweet Hope to taste some


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks dave. im gonna try saving a fatty for ya...only have a bit though


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

rzza your inbox is full...you must be a popular guy, your inbox is full most of the time when i try to pm you lol.

i posted the plushberry pics. they're in the red link in my sig. its the last post on the last page.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

oh sweet im on my way.

i do more pm's then posting nowadays


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 12, 2011)

Hic,
You should deff build your greenhouse from scratch man.. The kits I've looked at are cheaply built and over priced.. I've been doing some thinking about the most effective way to secure a GH, your post about it got me thinking.. If you were to build the frame out of chain link fence, Then cover the fence with plastic sheathing. It would eliminate the need for the outer fence to keep it secure..


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> and last but not least. my very own ..... QWUBBLE
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546982View attachment 1546983View attachment 1546984View attachment 1546985View attachment 1546986


that great rzza looks nice. hope it tastes and good as it looks.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Hic,
> You should deff build your greenhouse from scratch man.. The kits I've looked at are cheaply built and over priced.. I've been doing some thinking about the most effective way to secure a GH, your post about it got me thinking.. If you were to build the frame out of chain link fence, Then cover the fence with plastic sheathing. It would eliminate the need for the outer fence to keep it secure..


plus with the plastic sheeting no one will be able to see inside. a big plus against law enforcement . is this a structure that will be up all year?


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks hammer, you wouldnt believe me EVEN IF i found a way to describe the flavor.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks hammer, you wouldnt believe me EVEN IF i found a way to describe the flavor.


yea i dont know how to discribe a smell or taste it is what it is. my og kush is coming into smell and i cant figure out what it smell like. never tasted it before


----------



## hic (Apr 13, 2011)

dam nice pics rzza! I have no idea about the fems seed? I gave you all I had except the 5 pack of bubba kush. I never grew any of them so I will be no help with identifing. I do have a list somewhere of the fem beans I sent you I think. or maybe I don't? I think I just put all them names on there so you could look up the desciptions at attitude.

I hear ya boys about building one and can. I just thought I might be able to get by with one for this summer. How would you boys build it pvc, wood, metal, etc?

Someone asked if I would keep it up all year.. well it depends on what I buy or build. I do know that I must break ground next week if possible.


----------



## rzza (Apr 13, 2011)

right on bro. it shall remain unknown. i took a clipping before putting her in 12/12 in case its good.


----------



## hic (Apr 13, 2011)

let me think. I know there was a dutch passion blueberry,skunk11,orangebud. a ghsc bubba kush. and that is all I can remember for sure.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 13, 2011)

hic
Let me know if you want some help with the GH


----------



## hic (Apr 13, 2011)

Mary - thanks for the pointer. 

Thanks GD I was just looking online at all of these ...http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/home.

One thing I was thinking about to. I hope everyone read what rzza posted about those guys getting busted. This article again supports the idea that small time outdoor growers are becoming less sought after then ever before! Small plots are fly byes moreso then 5 years ago thanks to this new law. There will be alot of greedy, dumb people growing dope this year with cards in hand - taking the eyes of the pigs to the prize, and away from the little guy! Grow in patches of 3, keep common sense a real reality and you will bring em home this year.

This year is a great year to grow in the woods or field, probly on of the best years ever in terms of leo looking somewhere else... Like over my greenhouse.lol. See another example - people just like me that are throwing up greenhouses is where they will be going too first and of course the big state land grows.

Hell between the medi community and the giant state land grows this year there will not be alot of time and or money to fly over and find your patch. It is almost time GD I agree.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes sir about time going to hold off till at least the middle of May just to be sure


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 13, 2011)

hic the backyard pro looks nice & sterdy


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 13, 2011)

Im gonna put a couple of my smaller super critical plants outside this weekend... Im a little bit farther south then most of you guys, the lights about perfect right now, Just a hair under 14 hrs of twilight.. I may still catch a light frost, but I think the plants are big enough to handle it.. The temps during the days are hitting the mid 60's pretty regularly, and I need the space under my lights for clones.. So im gonna go for it... 

Hic, 
I'd probably use metals to construct the GH.. Wood can be cut or broke fairly easy, If somebody try's to cut through steel or alum they're gonna wake up the whole neighborhood... I'd basicly build a big dog kennel out of chain link, then cover it with some sort of visquine.. I'm not sure how big you are wanting to go, but I've figured material cost on a 12'Lx12'Wx14' tall at just over $350 not including the sheathing.. Im not sure how far away from me you are, but Im always down for a road trip. If you need a hand I'd be happy to take a road trip and lend you one..


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 13, 2011)

http://fence-material.com/chlifemevico.html

It's $200 for chain link mesh 12'2" tall and 50' long you would need 60' for a 12x12x12
You'd have about $200 in post, about $50 in misc fastners and post caps.. You could build the frame for about $500 

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/prod1;gs1_greenhouse_building_materials-gs1_polycarbonate;pg104618.html

Looks like you'd have to spend about $1500 for enough 4x8 sheets of polycarbonate to cover a 12x12x12.. For about $2k and a days work you could build a bad ass GH with roof vents and lighting... 

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/prod1;gs1_greenhouse_building_materials-gs1_polycarbonate;pg102948.html

Looks like for the corrugated plastic it would run you about $1300 for 125' wich is what you would need to cover a 12x12x12.. So it would run you about $1800 if you went that route.. IMO i'd spend the extra $200 and use the sheets, they have a greater R value and filter out more uv rays..


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 13, 2011)

Marry where are you , not a address but what bigger town are you near , Im down by Benton Harbor


----------



## hic (Apr 13, 2011)

dam Mary if I ever need an accountant or some shit? I hope you work in an office cause you don't need to be doing that hard labor shit with a mind like that. I like your ideas and opinions but I am looking to spend the money. Gotta be at least 14 by 26, atleast.

Secuirity is no issue.. remember I am retired. I would like metal, but then again if I use wood I will be halfway to the facility. After harvest I could remove the panels, add on and finish to suite my indoor playground?


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 13, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Hic,
> You should deff build your greenhouse from scratch man.. The kits I've looked at are cheaply built and over priced.. I've been doing some thinking about the most effective way to secure a GH, your post about it got me thinking.. If you were to build the frame out of chain link fence, Then cover the fence with plastic sheathing. It would eliminate the need for the outer fence to keep it secure..


I would be very careful with greenhouses tho they law doesnt say no..it also doesnt say yes and the lawyer that speaks at my locl hydro shop has warned that the judges are basicly making up there own veiw on what the law states so far there has been a case in mid mi where a man had plants outside in a fully enclosed dog kenel locked and wrapped in shrink wrap, the neighbors called on him, and tho he had more plants than he should have, he was charged and the judge after 6 months of debate claimed that the homemade "greenhouse" was not a "enclosed locked facility" our grey laws are giving the judge the power to twist the law or make their own ruling on what certain things are..like "useable marijuana" 

anyways the lawyer said that due to the greenhouse being easly broken into and see-thru will most likly be deemed unfit...now if you built it and had a 6ft chainlink fence around it thats locked and then razor wire across the top, so you have to go thru 2 doors to get inside, I dont see a problem, but at the same right they may get at you being they can see inside too..

I'd love to have a greenhouse, but i also love growing and wont push the envelope..


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 13, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Im gonna put a couple of my smaller super critical plants outside this weekend... Im a little bit farther south then most of you guys, the lights about perfect right now, Just a hair under 14 hrs of twilight.. I may still catch a light frost, but I think the plants are big enough to handle it.. The temps during the days are hitting the mid 60's pretty regularly, and I need the space under my lights for clones.. So im gonna go for it...
> 
> Hic,
> I'd probably use metals to construct the GH.. Wood can be cut or broke fairly easy, If somebody try's to cut through steel or alum they're gonna wake up the whole neighborhood... I'd basicly build a big dog kennel out of chain link, then cover it with some sort of visquine.. I'm not sure how big you are wanting to go, but I've figured material cost on a 12'Lx12'Wx14' tall at just over $350 not including the sheathing.. Im not sure how far away from me you are, but Im always down for a road trip. If you need a hand I'd be happy to take a road trip and lend you one..


I live in mid michigan and last year I didnt plant until may 15-20th and still caught frost..tho it looks like we will have some good weather for the most part frost is still an issue and I dont plan to plant until the night temps are over 55 constantly..

plus my plants that went out last year were about 1-1.5ft tall and were just huge by august...like 10-15ft I want somthing about 6ftx5ft just a decent bush..I'l prolly throw my girls out around may 20th I have my mothers getting ready tho they are new moms and still quite small, and at the same time I need 24 new clones inside for my next round I'm in my 5th week..


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 13, 2011)

mary- didnt see you were growing ghsc gear until i looked back a few pages.. my great white from them has been my go to strain for over a year now, It's the strongest plant I have and produces every single time I went thru 18 beans of the 20 I bought for last years od grow, and chose the bushiest/biggest plant and its paid off, theres been a lot of ppl bashing ghs but their gear is legit and around here theres even a fake great white rolling around, lol , funny shit but everyone loves the GWS round here, I just like things that have more diesel taste.. sour d, og, chemdawg, all those are what im after..

I found a place to get some bubba og kush too about a week from now, all from the original cuts.. anyone know where to get some grape stomper genetics? aka sour grapes, gage green seeds at attitude has some but its crossed with "snowman" sour diesel..


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2011)

hey kbmed nice to see ya around. I hope like hell you are with us on 22nd!. What you growing outside this year the GWS?.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 14, 2011)

> dam Mary if I ever need an accountant or some shit? I hope you work in an office cause you don't need to be doing that hard labor shit with a mind like that. I like your ideas and opinions but I am looking to spend the money. Gotta be at least 14 by 26, atleast.
> Secuirity is no issue.. remember I am retired. I would like metal, but then again if I use wood I will be halfway to the facility. After harvest I could remove the panels, add on and finish to suite my indoor playground?


hic, I tried the office thing once actually, it's not for me.. I hate sitting on my ass all day staring at a computer, and im not a big fan of staying indoors all day either.. I'd rather work my ass off all day, it makes time go faster.. I was actually an Ironworker/Industrail Millwright for almost 10 years.. Im taking it easy now and doing residental construction, mainly roofing and siding.. After seeing what the GreenHouse kits are going for though, I might jump in that game and start building custom GH's... 



> I live in mid michigan and last year I didnt plant until may 15-20th and still caught frost..tho it looks like we will have some good weather for the most part frost is still an issue and I dont plan to plant until the night temps are over 55 constantly..
> 
> plus my plants that went out last year were about 1-1.5ft tall and were just huge by august...like 10-15ft I want somthing about 6ftx5ft just a decent bush..I'l prolly throw my girls out around may 20th I have my mothers getting ready tho they are new moms and still quite small, and at the same time I need 24 new clones inside for my next round I'm in my 5th week..
> 
> mary- didnt see you were growing ghsc gear until i looked back a few pages.. my great white from them has been my go to strain for over a year now, It's the strongest plant I have and produces every single time I went thru 18 beans of the 20 I bought for last years od grow, and chose the bushiest/biggest plant and its paid off, theres been a lot of ppl bashing ghs but their gear is legit and around here theres even a fake great white rolling around, lol , funny shit but everyone loves the GWS round here, I just like things that have more diesel taste.. sour d, og, chemdawg, all those are what im after..


KB,
My main concern is how big my plants are gonna get.. I have a couple ideas Im gonna try this year, I think i can tie them down and have them grow across the ground rather then straight up.. I also have an idea where Im not gonna have to worry about how big they get.. If it works I'll deff share the info with you guys for next year... I may still catch a light frost, but the Super Critical plants im gonna put out are big enough to handle it.. If they do get stunted a little bit I guess it will help me with my size concerns.. They have plenty of time to snap out of it.. This is my 2nd year using GHSC, I have a buddy who swears by them.. There orders always arive when they are suppose to, and every bean I've ever gotten from them has sprouted and been a female.. I'm having a problem with their Kalshanakov strain this year, two of the four I sprouted are mutants.. One is triple jointed and the other looks like it might be duck footed.. Im not sure if im gonna grow the strain out or not. Im thinking about pulling them and starting something new to put out a little later. Im not sure about my AMS x Grape Ape plants either, Im scared of what they are gonna yeild and when they are gonna finish. The AMS didnt finish untill Oct. 22nd last year and the yeilds were shit. My buddy has some purple kush and super lemon haze clones rooting, I might do some trading with him and try that kush out, as a back up purple strain, I love purple weed... I could always do some cross breeding with it too, Im sure im gonna have some male plants of the purple ams... I've heard alot about the diesel strains but haven't had the pleasure of trying one yet.. It's on my list of strains I wanna toke, there just dont seem to be any going around here... ​


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2011)

Mary - I still would think about holding off on the planting. It is not so much the top of the plant that gets hurt. The roots can get destroyed easy enough with the outdoor conditiond yet to come before the middle of may. Is there anyway to keep your plants outside but yet in a small greenhouse box? till may. I see you are a roofer, I was one of the fastest in my area. Have not been on a roof to work in about almost 4 years. You ever run into a big job and need exp let me now - I get bored retired

One thing that slipped my mind if I use wood for the greenhouse... ha ha ha the rotten wood from humidity - Finally wood is scatched off the list!.


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2011)

All right you guys can kill this topic of hics greenhouse right now if I can get these answers.

At Menards in the roofing section. There are clear, green , brown etc. 12 foot panels. I want to use the clear. The problem is I went there and it is advertised as UV protection treated. If you guys go to menards you will know exactly what I am talking about. The material they used to make the panels is even soft!.

My question if I use those panels for my GH will it block to much light? Will it block so much light they will stretch like hell? Will those panels allow for a good compact bud to form? 

I want only the facts please no opinions are desired for this one. The material is made of that polycarba something


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5572031_effects-ultraviolet-light-plant-growth.html

Effects of Blocking UV on Plants
In 2009, Diane L. Polyakov submitted a project to the California State Science Fair showing the effects of UV light on pea plants. The conclusion showed that blocking UV light does help the plant to grow, but also deprives the plant of essential nutrients used to combat mold.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

The UV protection is for the Polycarbant so the plastics dont break down
If it wasnt UV protected it will yellow and get brittle , You should be good with that


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2011)

If I did not already give ya the rep I would have done it there - thanks GD I was not quit sure aout all that. I know that the panels will let alot of the light in. I just was not sure how much of that light would have been "usuable" by the plant. I was weary when I read about it being uv protected... but the shit is just so perfect for me and I want to use it. and most likely will unless I get bad a report on the shit from a good grower.

thanks cmt too for that link.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 14, 2011)

hic said:


> Mary - I still would think about holding off on the planting. It is not so much the top of the plant that gets hurt. The roots can get destroyed easy enough with the outdoor conditiond yet to come before the middle of may. Is there anyway to keep your plants outside but yet in a small greenhouse box? till may. I see you are a roofer, I was one of the fastest in my area. Have not been on a roof to work in about almost 4 years. You ever run into a big job and need exp let me now - I get bored retired
> 
> One thing that slipped my mind if I use wood for the greenhouse... ha ha ha the rotten wood from humidity - Finally wood is scatched off the list!.


sucks bein retired. i worked on roofs for 15 yrs too. used to workin... pressure treated wood wont rot, also cedar poles may be cheapr. sure u probly know someone over there with cedar on their prop.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 14, 2011)

hic, 
Im not gonna go straight in the ground.. I have them in buckets right now.. before they go out im gonna wrap the buckets with burlap and sit them down inside of another bucket filled with straw, to keep the roots warm... It's alot easier for me to stash buckets around the property then it would be to stash a green house or box.. If it's gonna get to cold at night I can always bring them inside also.. Im gonna start planting my veggy garden next week, I always put my root veggies out the middle of april.. Im more worried about rain then anything... 

http://www.backyardcity.com/greenhouses/kits/polycarbonate.htm

That should answer your question about the uv treated poly... Like GD said it's mainly there to protect the plastic... All of the better GH's use the treated poly though... How much are those panels running at menards.? 
Im pretty quick with a nail gun myself.. I have two younger kids that lay the shingles while I nail, I can keep those boys running all day.. On a walkable roof we can put down almost two square an hour if I stay after them... Last week I did a 22sq 2 story house in 4 1/2 days with 4 guys and myself.. Tear off, clean up and all... I have a huge bid turned in on a 63sq church roof, If I get it im actually gonna need some help.. If you wanna come out of retirment and help, I'd make it worth your time.. It's always nice to have good help who know what they are doing...


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2011)

The record I got is 17sq in 5hrs. 1story ranch walker. My cousin and I layed 17sq of dimensionals starting at 10am left at3pm. I was alittle cooked after that. But nothing a trip to the Asian parlor didn't fix!!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

Puff you had better have goten a "happy ending" after that LOLke care when attaching
hic ta most Polycarb is brittle and will crack if you dont drill holes first and dont over tighten


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 14, 2011)

> Puff you had better have goten a "happy ending" after that LOLke care when attaching
> hic ta most Polycarb is brittle and will crack if you dont drill holes first and dont over tighten


I was just looking up the same thing GD, I'd be affraid of the poly expanding and contracting with diff temps.. Im not even sure You'd want to mount it solid, because if it does expand or contract it will crack.. I've ran into that problem more then once with vinyl.. I think I'd make a frame for the panels out of treated wood, then take a router and cut a groove in the frame for the poly to sit in. Then use window brads to hold the poly in the panel, and screw the panel to your frame.. ​


----------



## hic (Apr 14, 2011)

well I will tell ya what. there is damn good money in roofing. It is a young mans game. You wanna lay the shit outta of em for a few years and walk away. The lifers I know that are roofers and were there bodies are broken. Make that money and move on cause that roofing is fun and good work but it will make it so you cannot walk correctly. I can tell you one thing I am so happy I went crazy cause another 10 years of roofing... would have left my body all fucked up. I did it everyday for 7 years took a break did it for 1.5 more years. 8.5 Years I roofed and I will never get my back to the way it was before I began. 

I have not been on a roof in a while but sometimes my back feels like I just fell off a roof. Make that money boys and build a greenhouse, do not play the roofing game long unless all you do is sit on your ass and play on the phone all day.

On another note I may open a newaygo compassion club soon. I am also researching that shit. very busy time in my life.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 14, 2011)

hic said:


> well I will tell ya what. there is damn good money in roofing. It is a young mans game. You wanna lay the shit outta of em for a few years and walk away. The lifers I know that are roofers and were there bodies are broken. Make that money and move on cause that roofing is fun and good work but it will make it so you cannot walk correctly. I can tell you one thing I am so happy I went crazy cause another 10 years of roofing... would have left my body all fucked up. I did it everyday for 7 years took a break did it for 1.5 more years. 8.5 Years I roofed and I will never get my back to the way it was before I began.
> 
> I have not been on a roof in a while but sometimes my back feels like I just fell off a roof. Make that money boys and build a greenhouse, do not play the roofing game long unless all you do is sit on your ass and play on the phone all day.
> 
> On another note I may open a newaygo compassion club soon. I am also researching that shit. very busy time in my life.


my body is trashed and i did commercial roofs plus i was on a seizmic crew for a while after the army when i was in my prime. a lifetime ago. good luck with the compassion club. there are 2 in baldwin now. ill sign up.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 14, 2011)

> well I will tell ya what. there is damn good money in roofing. It is a young mans game. You wanna lay the shit outta of em for a few years and walk away. The lifers I know that are roofers and were there bodies are broken. Make that money and move on cause that roofing is fun and good work but it will make it so you cannot walk correctly. I can tell you one thing I am so happy I went crazy cause another 10 years of roofing... would have left my body all fucked up. I did it everyday for 7 years took a break did it for 1.5 more years. 8.5 Years I roofed and I will never get my back to the way it was before I began.
> 
> I have not been on a roof in a while but sometimes my back feels like I just fell off a roof. Make that money boys and build a greenhouse, do not play the roofing game long unless all you do is sit on your ass and play on the phone all day.
> 
> On another note I may open a newaygo compassion club soon. I am also researching that shit. very busy time in my life.


 
I hear you loud and clear on that hic... My body has already taken a beating.. My knees, my shoulders, and my back aint what they once use to be.. When I was an Ironworker I had about 90lbs of saftey gear, tools, and bolts strapped to me for 12 sometimes 14 hours a day... It will deff make a man out of anyone who does it for any amount of time... After 10 years of doing that roofing is a walk in the park, but I dont wanna be doing this shit in another 10 years.. Im like you I wanna start a CO-OP and help people grow my favorite plant all day every day...​


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, Im a guerilla grower from the UP. Last year I had crappy results because my strains (Nirvana's white rhino and some nirvanna freebies) didnt have enough time to flower before the frost killed them. According to the 2011 farmers almanac, the final frost date for the UP is around Oct 10. 

Im looking for some suggestions for some strains to try this summer. I'd like to get something that is regularly flowering that will finish before the frost hits. Im going to check out some auto's because I know they'll finish but I also like the larger yeild from traditional plants. 

do any of you seasoned veterans have any ideas or suggestions to make my 2011 year a success?


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2011)

There's numerous plants you can run with. Indica Dom is what your gonna be looking for. Look for an early finisher. I was gonna try a dr greenthumbs Iranian mix because it should finish late sept.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

That was my recamendation
ran it last year and will have 5 this year
Dr Greenthumb IMO has some kick ass gear
a couple from last year

bbb


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 14, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Hey guys, Im a guerilla grower from the UP. Last year I had crappy results because my strains (Nirvana's white rhino and some nirvanna freebies) didnt have enough time to flower before the frost killed them. According to the 2011 farmers almanac, the final frost date for the UP is around Oct 10.
> 
> Im looking for some suggestions for some strains to try this summer. I'd like to get something that is regularly flowering that will finish before the frost hits. Im going to check out some auto's because I know they'll finish but I also like the larger yeild from traditional plants.
> 
> do any of you seasoned veterans have any ideas or suggestions to make my 2011 year a success?


There is a strain called Top44 that is said to finish in 44 days. Might be a great option for UP growers. I did some indoors and i wasn't too keen on it at first but I'll be damned if the heavy foliage didn't conceal some nice looking buds. Gorgeous fan leaves and heavy foliage conceals its lanky buds, purpling towards harvest. Not the cock punch smoke but some good smoke. The problem is I didn't document her finish date because I grew her too tall for my box and chopped her in phases, but she definitely finished before anything in the box. I have another one in right now just put her in yesterday. Thought I would run it again since I got a clone to take. 

One of my friends ranks it better than Crystal which is Northern Lights x White Widow, but I tend to disagree with him lol.


----------



## hic (Apr 15, 2011)

good looking smoke there GD! 

jerry - I like Critical Mass by MR Nice. find the one that smells like a skunk. If you are really lucky you will find one that smells like a rotten onion with a dash of skunk in it. I also like Trainwreck from GHS. For a michigan outdoor grow.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey just a quick question for you guys... Are you using the sunrise/sunset calander to plan when to move outdoors..? Because sunrise sunset is not accurate for the amount of light we recieve... I use the twillight calanders, they are alot more accurate.. We actually recieve light from the sun before and after the offical rise and set times... Here's the amount of twillight hours for today in my area... 

15
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
Twi: 6:40am
Sunrise: 7:08am
Sunset: 8:22pm
Twi: 8:49pm
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT]


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

good point


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

when its warm they go outside, when it starts to get nippy they get cut down.

Fucking windy right now, tipped over three plants I had hanging out catching the last of the sun, bastard wind


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 15, 2011)

> Fucking windy right now, tipped over three plants I had hanging out catching the last of the sun, bastard wind


JOC,
I suffered some wind damage today also.. Nothing serious thank god, only my mutant seedlings and shotglass grow off plant blew over.. The mutants are ok no damage at all, but the shotglass plant broke in half.. It was just starting to really grow too, guess I know what im doing with my last super critical seed now...

Also, looks like the weather dosent want me to put any plants out this weekend, It's suppose to be rainy and kinda chilly.. I have an old deep freezer out in the barn, If i drill a couple holes and hang some lights inside. Do you think that would be a suitable place to start my clones.? Im worried about it having enough air movement, I dont wanna smother my clones before I can get them rooted...


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 16, 2011)

that should be good for a little while just put a fan to move the air around


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 16, 2011)

well havent been on in a while. first at no point in time did i say i was entering the grow off i have space issues. there really isnt a number 2 lol nice to see thing getting done in michigan


----------



## rzza (Apr 16, 2011)

transplanted today and placed in flower room. no time to bullshit. i got plant limits and this may be a boy


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 16, 2011)

> transplanted today and placed in flower room. no time to bullshit. i got plant limits and this may be a boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking nice and healthy man, you should start playing girly music to it.. Brittney Spears, Lady GaGa, all that shit chicks listen too.. It will force it to become a female, or male who thinks it's a female anyway... 

The more I think about it the more I think you have the right idea with flowering right away.. Im gonna try one outdoors and im gonna try one indoors, 12/12 from seed... ​


----------



## rzza (Apr 16, 2011)

haha or water it with some calgon


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have only had one mutant weirdest thing, seed popped a tap root was standing up like the others but never broke the shell then afyer the thers had 4 big leaves i decided to open it a lil black fryed ball inside with a white shinny tap root. Strain was ice i think i might have burned it. With ocean forest but ive cracked alot of seeds in ocean forest without a problem


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

Mary - I do not use a calendar. Like JOC I put em out when it is time.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> Mary - I do not use a calendar. Like JOC I put em out when it is time.


hey hic, do u wait till u get so many nights over 50 or just know it in ur bones so to speak?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 16, 2011)

i know a few of you play online poker so i thought i'd post this here. pokerstars, full tilt and absolute have been shut down for illegal gambling and money laundering. us players cant play real money games anymore. 

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/gameon/post/2011/04/fbi-cracks-down-on-3-biggest-online-poker-houses-poker-stars-full-tilt-poker-absolute-poker/1


----------



## rzza (Apr 16, 2011)

some discussion here. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/425438-online-poker-done-7.html


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

hammer - I wait for all the stars to line up, then I can feel it in me bones. I wait for mother earth to whisper in my ear.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn They Killed online poker, them bastards... I actually am surprised it lasted as long as it did... The poker sites were flaunting it pretty hard with the tv commercials and shit.. If I were making millions of dollars illegally off the internet, the last thing I would do is advertise that shit on tv... Thats basically asking our broke ass government to come cease your assets.. "Hey government Im making millions of dollars on this ilegal poker site. Come check it out and play for free at www.ceasemyshit.com"... Dumb asses make the world go around I guess.. It's scary when you think about how much money stupid people waste every year.. The only thing that scares me more, is when I think about how much money our government waste... Thats because it's ran by stupid people, a college degree dosen't make a person smart. Common sense is worth more in my book, then a piece of paper that claims you're smart.. If you ask me, that peice of paper only says you were stupid enough to pay someone $70k to learn what you could have learned for free in the real world... 



> Mary - I do not use a calendar. Like JOC I put em out when it is time.​


hic, you were on the money telling me it's to early... If my laides were outside tonight they would be hurting right now, it's flat out nasty out... I found a place I could root my clones, so im gonna wait another week or two before I go outside.. ​


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> Mary - I do not use a calendar. Like JOC I put em out when it is time.


its snowin here


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

I will rig a backwoods style greenhouse. To show you all what will work if you ever need to put out younglings early for what ever reason. This will be the same way I did it back when I was 16 and lived with mommy. 

The only diffrence is I will not be using an old dresser drawer for the box and will not be stashing the mini greenhouse 3quarters a mile away. I have sprouted beans as early as march 30th and left in the wild with many surviviors if not all.

On another note got my caregiver card in the mail today. Sent the money to the state at the end of december? They are not very speedy over that way.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> Mary - I do not use a calendar. Like JOC I put em out when it is time.





hic said:


> I will rig a backwoods style greenhouse. To show you all what will work if you ever need to put out younglings early for what ever reason. This will be the same way I did it back when I was 16 and lived with mommy.
> 
> The only diffrence is I will not be using an old dresser drawer for the box and will not be stashing the mini greenhouse 3quarters a mile away. I have sprouted beans as early as march 30th and left in the wild with many surviviors if not all.
> 
> On another note got my caregiver card in the mail today. Sent the money to the state at the end of december? They are not very speedy over that way.


congrats on ur card.. do you know if this is true or not.. i was told u cant grow for a patient till u get ur hard card thanks


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 16, 2011)

> its snowin here


hammer,
I wouldn't be surprised if we didnt see some flurries here before morning.. It's 38 and raining right now...



> I will rig a backwoods style greenhouse. To show you all what will work if you ever need to put out younglings early for what ever reason. This will be the same way I did it back when I was 16 and lived with mommy.


hic,
please teach away my friend, im always down for learning anything you care to teach...


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

hammer - rzza and cmt are the medical law dogs. I grew it without the hard cad. ha ha I have grown it without the hard card for years but not legal and totally off topic. I am sure it is legal though hammer. 20 some days after the state cashes the check


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer - rzza and cmt are the medical law dogs. I grew it without the hard cad. ha ha I have grown it without the hard card for years but not legal and totally off topic. I am sure it is legal though hammer. 20 some days after the state cashes the check


thanks hic, worth a try. maybe thell know. what did ya come up for ur greenhouse?


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

Mary - So you wanna know how deep the rabbit hole can go for lessons? Here is something that the the wise know...If you plant your plant on a 45degree angle when throwing it into the ground - You will create a monster.. It will veg like something else. It will get more light and it will cause the plant to grow as if you topped it " but you didn't" growths everywhere my friend. natural lst kinda


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> Mary - So you wanna know how deep the rabbit hole can go for lessons? Here is something that the the wise know...If you plant your plant on a 45degree angle when throwing it into the ground - You will create a monster.. It will veg like something else. It will get more light and it will cause the plant to grow as if you topped it " but you didn't" growths everywhere my friend. natural lst kinda


does this work in the same manner as supercropping. because its supposed to make it veg like that?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 16, 2011)

> Mary - So you wanna know how deep the rabbit hole can go for lessons? Here is something that the the wise know...If you plant your plant on a 45degree angle when throwing it into the ground - You will create a monster.. It will veg like something else. It will get more light and it will cause the plant to grow as if you topped it " but you didn't" growths everywhere my friend. natural lst kinda


hic,
No bullshitting at all, I was planning to do that this year.. I was thinking if i plant them on a 45 I could slowly tie them down, and get a plant stretched out 8-10ft across the ground, instead of up in the air. In hopes all the branches would stretch up towards the sun like main colas, and that the plant would stay under 3ft above the ground while still being a monster... This is why im in a hurry to get my babies out.. Im not only excited to try my idea out, but i want my plants to have as much veg time under the sun as possible.. I want some monsters that would make godzilla and king kong run crying home to their mothers.. I want to find an easy way to conceal monsters that everyone can do.. We didn't start this war boys, but we're gonna end it.. You cant kill an enemy you cant see.. ​


----------



## hic (Apr 16, 2011)

Hammer - No.. Planting on a 45degree angle is nothing in the way of super cropping - although if you apply all techniques you create a crop that is super.

You want a monster? - keep the plant consantly thriving. soil,water,nutes and light are the biggest influences to support the idea of weight. 

You want a plant that shadows your monster? - Keep the soil lighter, plant on a 45degree angle "gotta put plant in deeper for support", tie down, top, super crop, foilar feed, add olivias cloning solution in the mix of ferts once a month, and if nothing else let the plant finish completly.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

hic said:


> Hammer - No.. Planting on a 45degree angle is nothing in the way of super cropping - although if you apply all techniques you create a crop that is super.
> 
> You want a monster? - keep the plant consantly thriving. soil,water,nutes and light are the biggest influences to support the idea of weight.
> 
> You want a plant that shadows your monster? - Keep the soil lighter, plant on a 45degree angle "gotta put plant in deeper for support", tie down, top, super crop, foilar feed, add olivias cloning solution in the mix of ferts once a month, and if nothing else let the plant finish completly.


wow i got a lot to learn. thanks hic. i do want to put a few outside this year. hoping to count on u guys to steer me in the right direction. thanks hammer


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2011)

No problem Hic...the avatar is my comming home pic.
Living up by 5 Channels Dam...loving the solitude and lack of A-Ho's.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 17, 2011)

TDM said:


> No problem Hic...the avatar is my comming home pic.
> Living up by 5 Channels Dam...loving the solitude and lack of A-Ho's.




thats a really nice area over there, we go that way on our color tours. i want to do the riverboat 1 time. enjoy the solitude


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2011)

As soon as the State of Michigan cash's your check for the MMP you are legal. It's not the citizens fault for the state back-log, if for some reason you are proscecuted for lack of documentation, I would love to see a conviction hold up in court.


----------



## hic (Apr 17, 2011)

There is something special about snow! I wait for it to come, but I can't wait for it to go. Kinda like a bar fly.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 17, 2011)

TDM said:


> As soon as the State of Michigan cash's your check for the MMP you are legal. It's not the citizens fault for the state back-log, if for some reason you are proscecuted for lack of documentation, I would love to see a conviction hold up in court.


thanks TDM thats what i thought but 2 people told me that


----------



## delstele (Apr 17, 2011)

hic said:


> There is something special about snow! I wait for it to come, but I can't wait for it to go. Kinda like a bar fly.



God Dam hic I fucking spit coffee all over my keyboard thats some funny shit bro....


----------



## james42 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys, my plants had one hell of a growth spurt the last few days and it looks like its about time to top them. I'm going to do uncle bens technique for four main colas.
He says to wait until they get to 5 or 6 nodes and cut above the second set of true leaves. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the definition of a true leaf is. I know the first little round ones that break out of the shell don't count but are the next ones up considered true leaves?


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep that would be them


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey guys, my plants had one hell of a growth spurt the last few days and it looks like its about time to top them. I'm going to do uncle bens technique for four main colas.
> He says to wait until they get to 5 or 6 nodes and cut above the second set of true leaves. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the definition of a true leaf is. I know the first little round ones that break out of the shell don't count but are the next ones up considered true leaves?


better yet ....take off only one set of leaves (top node) AND STRIP THE BOTTOM FEW SETS. LEAVING YOURSELF WITH FOUR BRANCHES. I FIND THE BOTTOM COUPLE ARE WEAK AND THIS GETS YA A BETTER FOUNDATION.


----------



## james42 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks puffntuff, and rzza. I'm not sure if I have the balls to do that much surgery on my babies but ill think about it.


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 17, 2011)

so idk if anyone can answer this but how many lumens would 22 sprouts need so that i can keep them short ''i do understand that alot of this can deal with genetics'' they prolly only be under the lights for 2 weeks. any help will be appreciated


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 17, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> so idk if anyone can answer this but how many lumens would 22 sprouts need so that i can keep them short ''i do understand that alot of this can deal with genetics'' they prolly only be under the lights for 2 weeks. any help will be appreciated


alot of lumens


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 17, 2011)

not wat i wanted to hear thanks for warning me before i got to deep in.......
HIC would this green house be able to be outside overnight 2 weeks before may 30


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 17, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> so idk if anyone can answer this but how many lumens would 22 sprouts need so that i can keep them short ''i do understand that alot of this can deal with genetics'' they prolly only be under the lights for 2 weeks. any help will be appreciated


Sounds like a job for a 4' 4 bulb t5 or (2) 2' 4 bulb t5's

T5 works great for sprouts and clones.


----------



## hic (Apr 17, 2011)

good to see ya delstele. but sorry to hear about the keyboard. that MM turn out to be some potent shit or what?.

outdoorjoe - every year temps and conditions vary. But if you put together a simple small hacked up greenhouse they can survive. One year I put them out after I germmed them inside around end of march begining of april and they made it. I will make this years monday.

Pretty soon joe you will be able to follow along. Do you have all that need to be germinated and all that are to be planted started? We start monday.
.


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 17, 2011)

Shwagbag that is do able 
HIC if u culd do you mind puttin up pics and wats happening on monday?


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

outdoejoe - pics we will have. Also joe for youe lumen question a few cfl bulbs will suffice.

Grab some plastic.. The plastic that they sell pillows and blankets in " has a zipper" is what I used back in the day. Also if you can find anything rubber and black grab it. - That back of moms throw down carpet is usually black and rubber. LOL.

you do want something black and rubber = insulation from the cold ground, also absorbs heat!. I will be using a small piece of rubber roofing on the bottom."but inside the temporary seedling greenhouse".


----------



## delstele (Apr 18, 2011)

hic the MM is lookin good mang I am having a hard time cloning it though.. I'll get her down.


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

Those onion skunk cm clones - took a little work as well. The BW cloned faster then the CM.


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey guys, my plants had one hell of a growth spurt the last few days and it looks like its about time to top them. I'm going to do uncle bens technique for four main colas.
> He says to wait until they get to 5 or 6 nodes and cut above the second set of true leaves. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the definition of a true leaf is. I know the first little round ones that break out of the shell don't count but are the next ones up considered true leaves?


 
I hope the growth spurt is not simply just the act of reaching for light.


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

hammer - This is what is going to happen. 4x8 polycardonate on the sides, 12x2 polycarbonate roof sheets, treated wood. gonna be built without a peak the north side will be 14 feet high and the south side will be 12 foot.
Currently looking into if I need a permit around here and plan on digging hole this week for the posts. I will go buy materials this week as well. Pemit in hand or not


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

hows them fukers hanging this morning rzza?


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

a bit to the left mane


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

Kinda shitty outside to show newbies how to make a hic style get er done mini greenhouse. However we do not want the next generation of growers to become wimps.. hopefully we get some monkey see monkey do shit going on here! and fuk up the cycle


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 18, 2011)

All depends what you are doing LOL


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1556656View attachment 1556653View attachment 1556652View attachment 1556651




So to all that were curious as to my statements of a mini greenhouse there ya go. Some pics of raw material needed to perform such a task. So simple a caveman could do it.


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1556660


A bigger issue then making a mini greenhouse, is fitting the plants in there?. Not for a caveman.


----------



## greengenez (Apr 18, 2011)

How late is to late to put a 1ft clone out, and it still be worth it?


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

greengenez said:


> How late is to late to put a 1ft clone out, and it still be worth it?


 

3 weeks after summer solstice is too late. Have you ever played S.O.G. with foot tall clones? if you have not, try it you might be suprised.
.


----------



## james42 (Apr 18, 2011)

hic said:


> I hope the growth spurt is not simply just the act of reaching for light.


 No. I keep the fluorescent tube lights about 1 inch over them at all times. There bushing out really good.
I got 5 more northern lights blue from attitude on friday. I germmed them in paper towel friday night. I expected them to take at least until monday to be ready to plant but I snuck out last night to check on them(wife dosnt know about me growing) and they already had 1" roots. I did a rush job of planting them in soil and there already out of the soil and leaves spread this morning.
So far the NLB is kicking the power kush, and fruity chronic juices ass.


----------



## greengenez (Apr 18, 2011)

I run a cycle of 5 8"-1' every 3wks. Usually end up about 2 1/2- 3ft. If outdoors I would like to have 5-6ft. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1556660
> 
> 
> A bigger issue then making a mini greenhouse, is fitting the plants in there?. Not for a caveman.


lmfao .


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1556660
> 
> 
> A bigger issue then making a mini greenhouse, is fitting the plants in there?. Not for a caveman.


nice looking bunch of girls ya got there hic. looking forward to watchin outdoor grow. when planting on a 45 how tall will the colas grow im sure the genetics will do there own thing but am i looking for 5 ft more or less? just tryin to figure out were to go with them. thanks hic


----------



## delstele (Apr 18, 2011)

BW clones out easy his babies not so much..lol I am employing a few different methods to get MM to root I'll find it just taking a little more time than anticipated. Lookin forward to the week end, Peace.


----------



## hic (Apr 18, 2011)

hammer - planting on a 45 promotes wild crazy vegatation. As to the size of the colas well that depends on you and genetics. The planting on a 45 is done to improve yeilds overall, not necessarily the size buds themselves but more of them. This is where your supercropping comes into play - you see each art has it's place.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer - planting on a 45 promotes wild crazy vegatation. As to the size of the colas well that depends on you and genetics. The planting on a 45 is done to improve yeilds overall, not necessarily the size buds themselves but more of them. This is where your supercropping comes into play - you see each art has it's place.


yes im seeing that hic. but actually im wondering if i can hide them in tall grass and edge of woods do they hide well this way i guess is what im asking. thanks man


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 18, 2011)

any thing you can do to change the shape will help


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 18, 2011)

is rabbit terds good fertilizer?


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

hic, any ideas for this one? its a reg. and not cm. all i know 
(in the square pot)


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

two days and this much growth

so proud.


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 18, 2011)

thts only two days old


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

yes, lots of co2

no no i kid, i posted a pic of it two days ago right after moving it to the shot glass. the leaves were resting on the rim.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 18, 2011)

Hic,
thanks for showing us the redneck greenhouse... That's gooder then hell right there.. Some brown party liquor in fancy little paper cups will be consumpted in your honor... lol 
seriously though thats genious man, I never though of using those plastic dresser for a greenhouse...


Since hic shared how to build a quick greenhouse, I'll show you guys how to make Mary's Mix.. So the plants you put in hic's greenhouse thrive.. This is a new mix for me Im playing with this year, but my plants seem to love it.. I sacraficed a seedling today to look at the root system and I was shocked.. I took some pics and I'll post them at the end of my mix post.. Im uploading the pics now I'll have it up in 45 min...


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 18, 2011)

if you dropped the greenhouse inground would it keep tempature better or would that depth not matter??? ill start them at the 2nd week in may inside then put them in the green house a week before putting them in ground..... sound good ill have them out may 31 my mind is running alot of scenarios lol


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a new soil mix Im using this year, My hopes are I wont have to use any chemical ferts at all.. So far my plants seem to be loving it, I thought the reason they were growing so fast was due to their genetics.. After seeing some of my buddy's plants (the same strains growing in similar conditons as mine, not growing nearly as fast or as well as mine) I now believe my soil mix is playing a big role also.. I mixed another batch today, and I took some pics so I can show you step by step how to make it....

*Step #1*
*Gather Materials and Ingredients*
 40lb bag of organic top soil, I used Farmers Pride because it was the cheapest one..

 5lbs of dried cow shit.. It doesn't have to be cow shit, shit from any animal that dosen't eat meat will work.. The decomposing plant matter in their shit releases lots of nitrogen into your soil...

 I know thats hard to see but it's my compost pile.. It's mostly grass clippings and leaves from the lawn mower, but I also throw all my egg shells and potato and bananna peel in there.. It sits outside in the sun all the time and I mix it up once every couple weeks.. This will release pottasium and calcium as well as some nitrogen into the soil.. It takes a couple months to cook so if you dont have a pile started already, go buy some organic compost from a garden center. You will need about 7-10lbs..


Thats a 3gal flower pot full of fireplace ash.. It helps keep the soil PH in check.. The compost and cow shit run a little higher Ph then your plants like.. This runs a little low so it balances out... Im not sure if it adds anything nuet wise..




 Yes bb's make sure they are zinc coated and made of steel... My thoughts on using these are they will help keep the soil from compacting, and also as they start to oxidize. They will slowly release trace amounts of zinc and iron into the soil, Kinda like time release nuets.. 

 Cedar shingles, we are gonna make some saw dust in a few minutes.. My thoughts on using cedar are, it wont rott and insects hate the smell of it.. By mixing cedar saw dust into are soil we are gonna keep the pest away.. It will also soak up water helping to keep our soil moist for longer...

Root Hormone, we are gonna mix some of this into are soil to promote root growth... Big roots mean big plants...

A joint of dank.. I like to smoke some of last years harvest before starting a project for this years grow.. It helps to remind me what all the hard work is for...


*Mix It Up Baby...*

Step #1
Take all ingredients and seperate them in half.. If we mix it in smaller batches we get a more consistent mix..

Step #2

Spread the top soil out on to a concrete floor, or a tarp in your back yard and chop it up with a shovel.. After you have the soil chopped up into a fine consistancy form it into a circle about 4 feet in radius and 2-3 inches deep..


Step #3

Pull back all the dirt from the center of the pile, making a hole for our next ingredient to go in...


Step #4

Place the dried manure in the hole you made and pull the dirt around the edges over the top of it.. Chop it with your shovel and turn the pile over on it's self a few time..


Step #5

Repeat from steps #2-#4 with the compost, and then repeat it agian with the ash..

Step #6

All of are organic material should now be mixed into the top soil.. Spread your pile back out into the 4' circle.. Now take the root hormone and spread it lightly over the surface of the entire circle.. Mix the pile well turning it over onto itself a few times to make sure.. Now spread it back into the circle and do the same thing with the BB's.. I used about 1/4 of a 6000 count box... After you've mixed the BB's in well spread you pile back into the cirlce one more time..

Step #7

Ok now take the cedar and make saw dust.. I use a palm sander and I place the board right into the dirt pile, then give her hell.. You could use a saw and make it that way but I like the fine particles I get this way..
Cover the whole circle with a layer of cedar dust about 1/4 inch thick, then mix it like we have been with everything else..

Step #8
Scope your dirt up off the floor into 3 gal buckets.. Each half fills 2 buckets with a little left over.. So you get almost 5 buckets or 15 gal per batch... After your buckets are filled soak them good with water and place them where they will get as much sun as possible.. When your soil drys out it's ready to plant in...

The Proof...
This seedling is 4 days old.. It sprouted on friday in this same soil mix.. I dug it up today to take a look at the roots.. As you can see there's more roots then plant.. I'll take some new pics of my bigger plants tomorrow while im cutting clones and post them, so you can see how well they grow in this soil... Like I mentioned at the start of this post Im hoping to not use any chemicals at all on this years grow.. I may need to give them a couple shots of pott durring flowering but im gonna play it by ear.. Good Luck and happy growing guys.. May the buds be with you...


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2011)

I first wanna say, that is very complete and you sir did a great job on the tutorial.

that joint though is burnin like shit HAHA


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 18, 2011)

> I first wanna say, that is very complete and you sir did a great job on the tutorial.
> 
> that joint though is burnin like shit HAHA​


Thanks rzza... It's full of bad grammer and typos though, I just read it lol.. 

Yeah that joint did burn terrible, not due to bad rolling skills, or improperly cured filling though.. It was the wind, I had the barn doors open and that shit was whipping around in there.. I had to shut them when I made saw dust because it keept blowing the shit away from my pile of soil...​


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

excellent reading maryiwanna, that sounds like a good mix. i like the cedar idea. i just bought mosquito dunks yesterday lol. interested in seeing how this turns out. thanks for ur hard work .


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 18, 2011)

> excellent reading maryiwanna, that sounds like a good mix. i like the cedar idea. i just bought mosquito dunks yesterday lol. interested in seeing how this turns out. thanks for ur hard work .​


Thanks hammer and your welcome.. If it helps one person it's worth it... Im excited to see how it works out also.. I was gonna use this mix for half my plants and then use what i did last year for the other half.. After what I seen this weekend though, I went ahead and mixed up another batch today.. Im gonna use it for all my plants... ​


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

how did u figure the bb s bin all this


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 18, 2011)

> how did u figure the bb s bin all this​


Believe it or not the disaster in Japan.. When all the hydrogen explosions were happening, they were talking about how the oxidizing steel was releasing hydrogen into the containment facility.. It got me thinking about what else would get released when steel breaks down, I know steel is made from iron and carbon, and it says right on the bb box their zinc coated.. So im hoping as they break down it puts all that good stuff in my soil...​


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Believe it or not the disaster in Japan.. When all the hydrogen explosions were happening, they were talking about how the oxidizing steel was releasing hydrogen into the containment facility.. It got me thinking about what else would get released when steel breaks down, I know steel is made from iron and carbon, and it says right on the bb box their zinc coated.. So im hoping as they break down it puts all that good stuff in my soil...​


good head on ur shoulders man. well good luck with it. watchin with anticipation.


----------



## delstele (Apr 19, 2011)

GD your box is full bro....


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry empty now


----------



## delstele (Apr 19, 2011)

No worries M8, Just getting back wit ya, Peace.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah...love it here Hammer...lots of Black Bear and Coyote's across river...State record Balck Bear was taken in 2003, we have one now trashing my bird feeders, made the mistake of hanging suet. He's proably waking up now to come and trash my s... again.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 19, 2011)

TDM said:


> Yeah...love it here Hammer...lots of Black Bear and Coyote's across river...State record Balck Bear was taken in 2003, we have one now trashing my bird feeders, made the mistake of hanging suet. He's proably waking up now to come and trash my s... again.


lol u know it they can smell that suet foir miles. i can hear the coyotes here once in a while. i love bein in the forest. i used to live in the shitty but cant handle it anymore, must be old age lol. watch out for the bears man.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Do Bears really shit in the woods? LOL


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hey Do Bears really shit in the woods? LOL


 

only when there not in the city


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 19, 2011)

So your adding metal to your soil waiting for it to rust? It doesn't put off any toxic chemicals? I know copper will kill your roots. Makes me leary of other metals that are a man made item.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 19, 2011)

> So your adding metal to your soil waiting for it to rust? It doesn't put off any toxic chemicals? I know copper will kill your roots. Makes me leary of other metals that are a man made item.


I've done some research on this, I just didnt start dumping metals into my soil... Zinc & Iron are two trace elements your plants need to survive... Zinc plays a big role in how well your plants yeild... Farmers often treat their feilds with zinc chloride to improve their yeilds.. Zinc chloride is also used to slow down the oxidation of steel. Zinc in high level can be toxic to plants, but so can any other element.. I mixed my first batch two months ago now, My ph is still stable between 6.0-7.0.. The BB's took about 3 weeks to start rusting, and they are oxidizing at a slow rate.. Each BB weighs under a 10th of a gram. They are made of mostly steel, Im guessing that under a 1/4 of the BB's total weight is zinc. Taking that into concideration, Im adding aprox 1500 bb's (150 grams of BB'S)per 15 gallons of soil... That means Im adding no more then 37 grams of zinc, and 113 grams of iron per 15 gallons of soil.. You also have to factor in the slow release rate, Im not adding 37 grams at once.. Thats 37 grams that will be break down over the course of the next 6 months.. So im releasing about 6 grams of zinc per month into the mix, and about 18 grams of iron per month.. Also the reason why coper is toxic to plants is because it prevents the uptake of zinc.. The same tissue in the plant stores zinc & coper. Coper is easier for the plant to absorb, so it will take it in over the zinc. Leaving no place for the plant to store the zinc it needs.. 




Most soil zinc is in a form unavailable to plants. The amount of zinc that plants need, however, is fairly modest. According to the University of Wisconsin extension, crop plants take up a mere 0.5 pounds per acre of zinc. Nonetheless, if the amount of exchangeable zinc is insufficient to meet the plants' needs, crop growth may suffer accordingly.



​
*Function*



Plants use zinc as part of the process that forms chlorophyll, the pigment they use for photosynthesis. Zinc is also important in activating various enzymes important in plant growth





Read more: Zinc in Soils & Plants | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_7691378_zinc-soils-plants.html#ixzz1JzubRj1t

**EDIT** After thinking about this a little more, I have forgotten to factor the weight of the carbon contained in the steel.. My estimates for the zinc contents are accurate, but my estimates for the iron are wrong.. *Steel* is manufactured by blending *carbon* and *iron* in a specified *ratio*, the normal percentage of *carbon* ranges from 1.0%-2.15% of the total weight... That means the total weight of iron im adding is roughly 85 grams over the 6 months.. Thats also if the BB's decompse fully, which they will not..​​


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 19, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> good head on ur shoulders man. well good luck with it. watchin with anticipation.


indeed there are a few smart mofos on here lol


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 19, 2011)

The weather really sucks again hope the newbies heeded the words and held off planting


----------



## hic (Apr 19, 2011)

Mary - thanks for that info. I am too waiting to see your results. I would not try it with all your plant, so that you may observe your reaction with the test soil.

outdoejoe - keep your greenhouse above the ground. It will have more surface area of sunlight = warmer temp inside the greenhouse. Remember outdoejoe ya gotta let that greenhouse air out sometimes. Do this on the hot days.

I del, the M's have been waiting for your return it is time. This is the year when the M's become M and M becomes something.
.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 19, 2011)

> Mary - thanks for that info. I am too waiting to see your results. I would not try it with all your plant, so that you may observe your reaction with the test soil.


hic, 
I've been thinking about that also.. I think Im gonna mix up some top soil, compost, cow shit, and sand. Then when my clones root I'll place half in my mix, and half in the other.. Just incase my mix turns out to be leathal or something as time progresses.. It will also give me something to compare the plants grown in it with.. Like the mythbusters say, Failure is always an option..


----------



## hic (Apr 19, 2011)

Failure is an option however I do not keep the option of option on the table when it comes to me. ha ha I have fuking failed enough, I already did my time so to speak.... did you know marijuana does well with diluted dymatap " the grape medicine" talk about carbs and reactions. see my friend I have tried alot. You may also try smashed strawbeeries the seed turn the soil slightly acidic now you wanna talk about improving color and taste

After all my trials and errors I found the key to reach certain cryteria live in the bloodline of the plant. You can tweek you can even change the tatse completly and change it's color. I can turn any strain into a completley diffrent strain if I so choose with those 2 methods. 

much to learn grasshopers much to learn. One more thing add a herijuana clone to the outside mix. BW is gonna bang her ya know.
.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 19, 2011)

> Failure is an option however I do not keep the option of option on the table when it comes to me. ha ha I have fuking failed enough, I already did my time so to speak.... did you know marijuana does well with diluted dymatap " the grape medicine" talk about carbs and reactions. see my friend I have tried alot. You may also try smashed strawbeeries the seed turn the soil slightly acidic now you wanna talk about improving color and taste
> 
> After all my trials and errors I found the key to reach certain cryteria live in the bloodline of the plant. You can tweek you can even change the tatse completly and change it's color. I can turn any strain into a completley diffrent strain if I so choose with those 2 methods.


Thats the kinda shit I wish to learn.. Anyone can plant a seed in good soil under the sun, and grow a marijuana plant that produces buds.. I dont wanna be an anybody though.. I wanna know the shit your average hobbyist grower dose not.. I wanna master the art of fine marijuana growing.. I want to understand what my plants need to thrive, When they need it, why they need it, and the best way to give it to them.. I wish to be able to manipulate strains in the manners you speak of, to take a strain everyone knows and turn it into a monster they've never seen before... I think outside the box, and I learn by trial and error.. Some of my methods may seem wacky, but I do everything for a reason.. If everybody always used tried and true methods for everything, inovation would not exsist...


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 To ALL
Smoking my last Jillybean joint as I type
Hope everyone has a GREAT DAY
Peace out all
GD


----------



## delstele (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Michigan growers...


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420 michigan


----------



## rzza (Apr 20, 2011)

fowe twenty yall


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

congrats rzza "Super Stoner"


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

2 days OH YEA


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 20, 2011)

foe twunny


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Everyone... Join me in a toast... Raise your joints, blunts, bowls, or what ever the hell your smoking in the air with me.. To the Weed Man, He wont short your sack, but he never gives change... To the Weed Plants, May you grow up tall and potent... To all of those who have gotten caught up and are now POW's, This joints for you... LIBERATE MARY!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 20, 2011)

Gotta minute?


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

HERE HERE Im in


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 20, 2011)

Sssssmokin


----------



## rzza (Apr 20, 2011)

i missed it....


----------



## captbooyah (Apr 20, 2011)

Party Hardy, Rock N Roll, Roll it Up, Smoke it Slow!!! Happy 420 Everyone!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Happy 420 Everyone... Join me in a toast... Raise your joints, blunts, bowls, or what ever the hell your smoking in the air with me.. To the Weed Man, He wont short your sack, but he never gives change... To the Weed Plants, May you grow up tall and potent... To all of those who have gotten caught up and are now POW's, This joints for you... LIBERATE MARY!!!


This is what i was talking about rzza


----------



## greengenez (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420. Blazin one for michigan, and bongers for the rest.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 20, 2011)

you guys gotta see this this puts all other rediculous things you've ever heard about growing or the cost of a bud to shame!!!!


[video=youtube;q-llIedEIuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-llIedEIuU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 20, 2011)

> you guys gotta see this this puts all other rediculous things you've ever heard about growing or the cost of a bud to shame!!!!


Just missed the big harvest huh lmao... $6000 an ounce, I think that sherrif was smoking the evidence... Most People are extremely uneducated when it comes to marijuana.. This is why it's still illegal, you'd think a sherrif would know better though.. We need to Educate, Regulate, and Liberate when it comes to Marijuana...


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 20, 2011)

delstele said:


> Happy 420 Michigan growers...


thats some pretty funny shit. where do they get these cops from, under a turnip leaf?


edit; wrong frickin post.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 20, 2011)

dudes got no idea what hes talking about..."6000 dollars an ounce" hahaha..


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

They like to think its $6000 /OZ that way when they bust someone with 3 O its a $18000 dollar bust not a $600 dollar bust that they spent $6000 dollars to pull off LOL funny how that works


----------



## hic (Apr 20, 2011)

when we supposed to get that sunshine? 

called the bank today. the state cashed my check tuesday! soon everyday will be 420 for me and the crew. gonna rain pot.


----------



## greengenez (Apr 20, 2011)

hic said:


> when we supposed to get that sunshine?
> 
> called the bank today. the state cashed my check tuesday! soon everyday will be 420 for me and the crew. gonna rain pot.


 Let it rain brotha


----------



## hic (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh I forgot to wish all you misfits a happy 420. now I did


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 20, 2011)

> when we supposed to get that sunshine?
> 
> called the bank today. the state cashed my check tuesday! soon everyday will be 420 for me and the crew. gonna rain pot.
> 
> Oh I forgot to wish all you misfits a happy 420. now I did​




Hic,
Looks like after this weekend we have blue skys and warm temps comming, for atleast the next 10 days.. If it's not raining Sunday, looks like Imma have a date with mother nature... Congrats on being legal buddy, thats the ultimate 420 gift right there... ​


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 20, 2011)

shit i have no idea what kind of seeds i got all i know is theres a bunch of good ass reggos and some dank chronic seeds all brown with nice thick black lines. i cant say how many for sure but when i start planting ill be puttin pics on but to give you a little estimet its almost triple digits worth of em.

iam using the natural soil at the site where the soil was very nice not to thick yet not sandy and as well i will be useing my compost piles soil thats had nothing but grass cliping, leafs, and fruits put in it for years so iam really excited about this iam using a slow release organic fertiliser that i will sprinkle in at the time of transplant. cant wait to start planting these girls


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Kushcowboy do you reside in MI?.

Mary- I am with ya as to saying legal is the ultimate 420 gift. 

My dad asked me about 8 years ago " what can you do to make this farm pay for itself". I replied "I will grow dope". My dad laughed much like he did when I told him I was retired at 26. No one will be laughing at the end of 2011, only smoking


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2011)

Michigan State Police are now using a powerful cell phone data extraction device. If you get pulled over, turn it off!

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/michigan_links_state_police_wa.html


----------



## delstele (Apr 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Michigan State Police are now using a powerful cell phone data extraction device. If you get pulled over, turn it off!
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/michigan_links_state_police_wa.html



Ya I read that shit LEO has got some big balls MSP are over stepping there bounds..


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2011)

delstele said:


> Ya I read that shit LEO has got some big balls MSP are over stepping there bounds..


NO They wouldnt do that they are police and always are looking out for our best intrest ROFLMAO


----------



## delstele (Apr 21, 2011)

So they want you to believe..LOL Its for the children. LMFAO!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Michigan State Police are now using a powerful cell phone data extraction device. If you get pulled over, turn it off!
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/michigan_links_state_police_wa.html


there are 5 in the state and I am sure that they are not looking us little guys, they are looking for bigger fish.
But once again, if you stay legal and within the law you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> there are 5 in the state and I am sure that they are not looking us little guys, they are looking for bigger fish.
> But once again, if you stay legal and within the law you have nothing to fear.


Not necessarily concerned about this for the reasons of cultivation, rather the idea of authorities using or abusing this piece of equipment to violate our 4th amendment rights. As it stands now it appears the device requires the cellular device or pda to be in their possession. However, it does say that the device supports bluetooth and infrared connections, which the range is very limited for but not out of the realm of possibility either currently or in the future. 

I get all fired up when I see shit like this.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2011)

Dont get caught and you dont have to worry
Keep your ducks in a row and smile as you drive by them


----------



## james42 (Apr 21, 2011)

I bit the bullet and topped 6 of my plants today. I did uncle bens technique. 
It kinda sucks. I basically just chopped off 2 weeks worth of growth. If they end up looking anything like his plants it will be worth it though.
I'm attempting to clone the tops in a jiffy greenhouse. I just dipped them in rooting powder, stuck them in the wet pellets misted them with water and put the cover on.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 21, 2011)

> Michigan State Police are now using a powerful cell phone data extraction device. If you get pulled over, turn it off!
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/...police_wa.html \​




Any information obtained like this would be insubmissible in court, unless you give them permisson to scan your phone or they have a warrant.. They could also NOT use the info to get a warrant.. It's just like the scanners that pick up cell phone calls, or hardwire taps on landlines.. They can listen all they want but they can't do anything with the info.. If you can catch them doing this you can probably sue for invasion of privacy.. What a fucking waste of our hard earned tax money paying for shit like that is..​


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

james - sounds good dude. They will look better in a couple weeks after they start growing their shoots.


As to the cops defying our constitutional right. This process will only continue until the public bites back. We are well past the point of no return.

thanx for the info swag!


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 21, 2011)

hell ya dont wana say where but born and raised in good ol michigan and from the side where kuttas keyz "rip" is from but yezzir this is gonna be a great year the thing about you talkin to your dad is priceless lol


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder what we would find on our beloved cops and local retarded government officials if I needed to use one of these cell phone readers?

maybe we should make it a point to have a office of the people go around and snoop into our higher ups phones. I will donate money if a group is ever intrested. Fuk I will run the contraption and find out what the pigs are looking at and send their sorry asses to prison myself if they wanna push and I can get my hands on one of these devices.

I really do think it would be fun to start investigating lives of the ones I do not like. I do not think we as a people can trust the offices that do watch and make sure the cops stay in their boundaries. I wanna send lawmakers to jail and crooked cops. Maybe one day marijuana will help finance cleaning up mankind.


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> hell ya dont wana say where but born and raised in good ol michigan and from the side where kuttas keyz "rip" is from but yezzir this is gonna be a great year the thing about you talkin to your dad is priceless lol


 

I was born in washington state, raised in a small town called pittsford until 14. Moved up to this fuking "money is everything if ya want to sit on a board" little piece of shit town they call Grant. Moved away for a bit to a beautifull place up north in Alaska. I again moved back to the same shit town known as Grant.

One of the jobs I have is instilling a false sence of secuirity on the thread.

Now you are really weary or you can rest easy. But no matter how you feel I wanna see your grows. nice to have ya


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

hic said:


> I was born in washington state, raised in a small town called pittsford until 14. Moved up to this fuking "money is everything if ya want to sit on a board" little piece of shit town they call Grant. Moved away for a bit to a beautifull place up north in Alaska. I again moved back to the same shit town known as Grant.
> 
> One of the jobs I have is instilling a false sence of secuirity on the thread.
> 
> Now you are really weary or you can rest easy. But no matter how you feel I wanna see your grows. nice to have ya


 

I do rather enjoy fuking with ya all though. I smoked so much pot yesterday it feels like a brand new year.lol
.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 21, 2011)

oh for sure i just got done germinating about 54 or so and i have 3 sprouts and 20 or so just poppin out of the ground with the seed on them still so soon as i get some more sprouts ill be putting pic up


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2011)

Cutting it close there cowboy
I like to be at around 12" when I put them out


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 21, 2011)

> I wonder what we would find on our beloved cops and local retarded government officials if I needed to use one of these cell phone readers?
> 
> maybe we should make it a point to have a office of the people go around and snoop into our higher ups phones. I will donate money if a group is ever intrested. Fuk I will run the contraption and find out what the pigs are looking at and send their sorry asses to prison myself if they wanna push and I can get my hands on one of these devices.
> 
> I really do think it would be fun to start investigating lives of the ones I do not like. I do not think we as a people can trust the offices that do watch and make sure the cops stay in their boundaries. I wanna send lawmakers to jail and crooked cops. Maybe one day marijuana will help finance cleaning up mankind. ​



Count Me In, We could dig up so much shit on the Cops, DEA, FBI, and most politicans.. Then we could use it as leverage to free our POW's and Liberate Mary.!! It would also just flat out be a blast to run around playing Magnum PI all day.. These bastards are fighting a dirty dirty dirty dirty war against it's own citizens.. Isn't that why we are fighting in Libya now.? Because Gadafhi declared war on his citizens.. In a way Gadafhi is showing more mercy to his people by killing them.. Atleast a bullet is fast and painless.. When are government sends people to prison and labels them a felon, they are killing that person slowly and painfully.. That person will never be able to get a descent job, own a fire arm, or vote again.. This is there way of keeping us down, how can we vote to change the laws, if the people who want them changed cant vote.? How is there justice in ruining somebodys life over a plant that grows from a seed.. A plant that our forfathers grew to help found this nation.. Our government is hurting people far worse then the marijuana ever could.. Untill we stand up for ourselves they're gonna continue to bully us around, like the fat kid in elementary school who stoled your lunch money... I don't know about you guys, but im hungry today.. Im breaking the fat kids nose then eating lunch..! ​


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 21, 2011)

ya i was just going to wait till there like 8" or 9" but ya they will be good iam starting them all indoors then moveing them but when the FUCK is the weather going to get better its like 40 out its bullshit lol do you guys know whats the lowest temp at night can be before they get hurt?


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Count Me In, We could dig up so much shit on the Cops, DEA, FBI, and most politicans.. Then we could use it as leverage to free our POW's and Liberate Mary.!! It would also just flat out be a blast to run around playing Magnum PI all day.. These bastards are fighting a dirty dirty dirty dirty war against it's own citizens.. Isn't that why we are fighting in Libya now.? Because Gadafhi declared war on his citizens.. In a way Gadafhi is showing more mercy to his people by killing them.. Atleast a bullet is fast and painless.. When are government sends people to prison and labels them a felon, they are killing that person slowly and painfully.. That person will never be able to get a descent job, own a fire arm, or vote again.. This is there way of keeping us down, how can we vote to change the laws, if the people who want them changed cant vote.? How is there justice in ruining somebodys life over a plant that grows from a seed.. A plant that our forfathers grew to help found this nation.. Our government is hurting people far worse then the marijuana ever could.. Untill we stand up for ourselves they're gonna continue to bully us around, like the fat kid in elementary school who stoled your lunch money... I don't know about you guys, but im hungry today.. Im breaking the fat kids nose then eating lunch..! ​


 
You are now welcome at my house. We may sit and smoke and chat.
.


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm what to say today? I will say this.

I am sick and tired of seeing all this shit. My brothers and sisters having to take pills just to get their brains fuked up enough to go to there jobs everyday. I am sick of all the lies I hear from our government. I am sick of people willing to kill me in an auto accident just to get a plate of fuking eggs at the restruant. I am sick of this shit they call art, their art looks like mentally handicapped children made them all "fredrick mejier gardens". I am sick of the quality of products I am buying. I am sick of this joke america calls churches. I am sick of lawmakers making laws "fuk we got enough to see us threw till 3015 AD". I am sick of people destroying this world. I am sick of people believing they are in competition with one another. I am sick of many of Americas plentifull opinions and damning ideas. I am sick of the idea of my father working until he is damn near dead. I am sick of alot of shit I won't even list .. cause I have vented a bit with that paragraph.
.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2011)

take a breath hic


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea I did GD, but some shit just gets old.

I cannot wait to throw the first one in the ground!

One last note for the day. Friday morning a certain BW male meets some lucky ladies. The ladies names you ask? well those names are Blueberry,Black Widow, and last but not least CM's onion skunk pheno.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 21, 2011)

> You are now welcome at my house. We may sit and smoke and chat.


Right on man, I'd be honored to burn with you any day... You and I will smoke the first doobie off this plant right here...

This is my last kalashnakov bean.. It sprouted saturday so that would make it 6 days old today.. It's growing in the first batch of soil I mixed up.. Im going to take a picture of this plant once a week untill harvest.. Im also gonna do the same with a plant in a more conventional soil mix.. 

Same plant at a side angle, I held the straw behind the stalk so you could get an idea of how fat it is, for a seedling 6 days old it's huge.. As you can see the second true set of leaves are begining to open.. The plant has great color to it, and the leaves are growing at the same rate.. So far I'd deff say this plant is thriving in this soil...


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2011)

Good looking plant Mary I Wanna. Remember I require a clone of everyones best at the end of summer.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 21, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> there are 5 in the state and I am sure that they are not looking us little guys, they are looking for bigger fish.
> But once again, if you stay legal and within the law you have nothing to fear.


With the Redic restraints everyone at harvest time is 100% over except for those growing purly for themselves then id pull a plant a month.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 21, 2011)

So im at a sort of delema here I have g13 on the way and want to cross it with another female which will make female seed stock. Now since there is a recessive male chromosome in the plants which allows it to hermi is there a way to pull this gene out further?

I know true breeding females with the XX chromosomes are what good breeders look for to make female seeds because there is less of a chance to bring out bermi traits or even male plants in feminized seed stock im sure elite genetics have the XX chromosome for this reason and to keep ppl from possibly creating a male which is more saught after when talking about elite genetics.

Anyone know any good books on marijuana genetics? Or plant genetics in general


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2011)

kbmed$ said:


> So im at a sort of delema here I have g13 on the way and want to cross it with another female which will make female seed stock. Now since there is a recessive male chromosome in the plants which allows it to hermi is there a way to pull this gene out further?
> 
> I know true breeding females with the XX chromosomes are what good breeders look for to make female seeds because there is less of a chance to bring out bermi traits or even male plants in feminized seed stock im sure elite genetics have the XX chromosome for this reason and to keep ppl from possibly creating a male which is more saught after when talking about elite genetics.
> 
> Anyone know any good books on marijuana genetics? Or plant genetics in general


Look around for some of the breeders threads there are lots o knowledgeable peeps in them.


----------



## delstele (Apr 22, 2011)

The shit stain known as our Government is getting outta hand time to reign them in I say. Crazy fuckers are puttin a hurting on the common folk, so outta touch with us it aint funny....


----------



## hic (Apr 22, 2011)

delstele said:


> The shit stain known as our Government is getting outta hand time to reign them in I say. Crazy fuckers are puttin a hurting on the common folk, so outta touch with us it aint funny....


 
I would rather die fighting then from the cancers they are giving us! Never trust the FDA and quit drinking milk. 

I remember the big push in the 90's over "drink milk" it was all over the billboards and commercials. Evil mo-fo's they are! Certain people knew that the hormones they were pumping into the cows would cause the cancers in their bodies. 

Fuking reality is stranger then many fictions... no milk and shit for the hic

.


----------



## delstele (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea mon I quit drinking milk a long time ago, Now just godda get rid of the genetic altered corn....LOL


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 22, 2011)

i have one of those older pole and canvas 2 car carports that are easy to put up.

ive been debating on installing one and haveing a lil outdoor grow with a few girls.

i have some old strains i have coming up from seeds i had stashed forever, i think id like to take a couple cuts off of and put outside to see how they fair.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 22, 2011)

hic said:


> Hmmm what to say today? I will say this.
> 
> I am sick and tired of seeing all this shit. My brothers and sisters having to take pills just to get their brains fuked up enough to go to there jobs everyday. I am sick of all the lies I hear from our government. I am sick of people willing to kill me in an auto accident just to get a plate of fuking eggs at the restruant. I am sick of this shit they call art, their art looks like mentally handicapped children made them all "fredrick mejier gardens". I am sick of the quality of products I am buying. I am sick of this joke america calls churches. I am sick of lawmakers making laws "fuk we got enough to see us threw till 3015 AD". I am sick of people destroying this world. I am sick of people believing they are in competition with one another. I am sick of many of Americas plentifull opinions and damning ideas. I am sick of the idea of my father working until he is damn near dead. I am sick of alot of shit I won't even list .. cause I have vented a bit with that paragraph.
> .


GOD DAMN RIGHT HIC!!!!!!!!!

you just moved up about ten notches in my book for that rant..i feel the same way!


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 22, 2011)

you guys gotta realize EVERYTHING store bought you put in your body is 100% altered in some way shape or form, most are geneticly altered or organicly selected over time..my problem lies withing being lazy and eating mcD's or taco bell..and the fact their grade D meat isnt really meat at all.

I do grow a victory garden every year now, tho small I do atleast get a good amount of organic fresh produce and as soon as im out of the urban area's and back to the woods I plan to be fully self sufficant food wise and probably only have to buy meat from a local farm fresh free range cattle ..lol...my ol lady couldnt handle murk'n our own livestock she'd get attached...

i watched a doc. on beef recently and they were saying that the fact that the feed their cattle corn, which their not supposed to be eating full time, and its really bad for us, the cattle themselves if they were not slaughtered when they are would actually die from heart failure from too much carbon from the corn, now when you eat this beef full of carbon what do you think it does to you? and EVERY ANIMAL that isnt free range, eats this corn feed and carrys the same danger.

think of hybrid meat chickens the grow rediculously fast within ten weeks they are so fat and heavy that they cant walk. they just sit down next to the food and water. if you let them live past the ten weeks their legs can break and they'll have a stroke or heart attack.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^^ this is all true!! That's why when I lived in Cali I voted yes to making a animals free range. Grass fed free range animals taste better and are better for you.


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 22, 2011)

for the up and coming breeders out there heres a good like 90 page read

http://www.scribd.com/doc/21255032/Marijuana-Botany-an-Advanced-Study

going along with what i posted earlier as well anyone know about the "bitter harvest - the poisoning of michigan" where most people in michigan were poisoned with PBB through dairy farms, PBB is a flame retardent and was manufactured in the same place as an additive for livstock feed, the bags of each chemical where exactly the same and the only way to tell the difference was to open the bag and taste it. well some of the PBB got mixed up and sent to the feed facility and put in the animals food, this was shipped across michigan to hundreds of dairy farms and fed to tens of thousands of different live stock. PBB sticks to the fat cells inside the body of a living organism thus after the cows ate it, it was passed to us thru the meat and milk from livestock wether it be chicken, beef whatev ate it that we ate, so everyone in michigan that drank the milk, ate the beef, chicken was now infected with PBB and high concentrations of it was killing ppl and the animals. there are still ppl today in michigan with traces of PBB in their bodies mainly the decendents from the farms and those most exposed to it on a dialy basis. 

I'm looking for a good elite male of og kush/ chemdawg/ sour d origin like cali conecs blackwater. or gage green seeds grape stomper x chemdawg "snowman" sour d in reg seed form to find a male to cross with my sour kush and G13...any ideas?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 23, 2011)

> watched a doc. on beef recently and they were saying that the fact that the feed their cattle corn, which their not supposed to be eating full time, and its really bad for us, the cattle themselves if they were not slaughtered when they are would actually die from heart failure from too much carbon from the corn, now when you eat this beef full of carbon what do you think it does to you? and EVERY ANIMAL that isnt free range, eats this corn feed and carrys the same danger.
> 
> think of hybrid meat chickens the grow rediculously fast within ten weeks they are so fat and heavy that they cant walk. they just sit down next to the food and water. if you let them live past the ten weeks their legs can break and they'll have a stroke or heart attack.


KB,
I grew up on a working cattle farm, that my parents still operate.. My grandfather had a hog farm, and he also raised chickens... Yes eating all that corn is bad for the cattle.. In the wild cows would eat grass and other leafy greens.. Their teeth were not designed to crush the hard grains we are feeding them.. The reason they are feed corn is of course to fatten them up faster, but it also plays a big roll in flavoring the meat.. There's no comparison between a grass feed cow and a grain fed cow. Taste wise and price wise, the grain fed wins hands down.. It's not the fat content of the meat or what the animal is fed you should be worried about.. It's the antibiotics and growth hormones they pump them full of, that are doing the damage... All animals now days cows, pigs, and chickens, are given a cocktail of injections when they are born.. To make them grow faster and bigger, and to prevent illnesses and disease.. That would be like us taking steriods, or the dr giving us penecilin just so we dont get sick.. This is whats causing antibiotic resistant bacteria, and all the obesity in people.. If we give our food suply drugs to make it fatter faster, what the hell do you think is gonna happen to us when we consume that animal..? The farmers don't have a choice, if they dont give it to their animals there's no way they can compete with the ones who do... It's common sense really when you think about it, but then again most of the so called smart people in the world, wouldn't have enough common sense to save their ass if their life depended on it.... I've been lucky, I've never had to buy much food from the super market.. I'd damn near be a vegeterian though, before I ate that proccesed shit they call fresh meat.......


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2011)

The one thing that bothers me with the developement of Michigan's marijuana law is the vauge way in which it was written.
Legislators did not want to deal with the legal aspects so they in effect left it up to the courts/law enforcement to decide with limited guidelines.
It seemed everyone had their own intrepretation of the law, despite these drawbacks the law is working well with limited isolated cases of abuse.
What is developing that I dont agree with are dispensarys, and marijuana clubs that are springing up, the MMP dosent address these dispensarys at all.
Most are charging upwards of $20.00 gram, $300-$400 oz. These greedy people are not in this business to help, they are here to rip, and in the process give everyone a bad name.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 23, 2011)

TDM said:


> The one thing that bothers me with the developement of Michigan's marijuana law is the vauge way in which it was written.
> Legislators did not want to deal with the legal aspects so they in effect left it up to the courts/law enforcement to decide with limited guidelines.
> It seemed everyone had their own intrepretation of the law, despite these drawbacks the law is working well with limited isolated cases of abuse.
> What is developing that I dont agree with are dispensarys, and marijuana clubs that are springing up, the MMP dosent address these dispensarys at all.
> Most are charging upwards of $20.00 gram, $300-$400 oz. These greedy people are not in this business to help, they are here to rip, and in the process give everyone a bad name.


I don't have a problem with dispensaries. They provide a large variety of meds as bud, butter, hash, tincture, cremes, pipes, vaporizers etc. Its a great way to try different meds until you can find the ones that best suit you. $300-$400 per ounce is not unfair IMO. Personally I don't see any reason to devalue something that takes a tremendous amount of energy, resources, effort and skill to produce. I would call $300 per oz a bargain. My local dispensaries are setup as cooperatives, so if you join you can get reduced pricing and work with members. Instead of dispensary they should be called weed brokers lol. The dispensary not only has to pay the farmer for their labor but they have to pay for their business overhead and taxes. In the mean time they operate as a non-profit organization and typically donate to causes in the community. They are passing the buck to the patient as it should be. Purchasing meds by the gram can be more costly, but I think of it as a convenience charge. My local dispensaries charge about 15/g for most strains and offer clones for $30. 

Not to say there aren't some major douchers running dispensaries out there, because there certainly are. I support the ones I like and watch the rest of them fail.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

as far as dispensaries, I go with the old Coke slogan, "I want to teach the world to sing..." but replace sing with grow. I want to teach the world to grow and never have to pay the ridiculous prices of dispensaries. I understand they serve a purpose for some people but if they would just come out and say they are for profit and tyring to make a buck then fine, but masking their true intentions...ahh fuck it, you all have heard the rant before.

I have switched from regular beef to buffalo grown in TC at the Olesons farm a few years ago and I think I am healthier for it. may pay a bit more but it really is better for you, leaner, tastier and runs right thru you if eaten with a nice organic salad.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> as far as dispensaries, I go with the old Coke slogan, "I want to teach the world to sing..." but replace sing with grow. I want to teach the world to grow and never have to pay the ridiculous prices of dispensaries. I understand they serve a purpose for some people but if they would just come out and say they are for profit and tyring to make a buck then fine, but masking their true intentions...ahh fuck it, you all have heard the rant before.
> 
> I have switched from regular beef to buffalo grown in TC at the Olesons farm a few years ago and I think I am healthier for it. may pay a bit more but it really is better for you, leaner, tastier and runs right thru you if eaten with a nice organic salad.


I don't think they're making as much as a lot of people think they are. There is a lot of cash flow no doubt, but at the end of the day they have a lot of expense. They do deserve to make a living and at the cost they pay farmers for their product the markup is marginal considering the risk they take and the time they put into running a reputable dispensary. Those that operate outside of the non-profit requirements will burn, those that are smart and run it like a business as opposed to being glorified drug dealers will do very well and I will support them. The dispensary/member/coops are really cool IMO. I'm not active locally because I prefer to remain as an unknown in my local community, but I foresee places outside of my community being a great way to dispense overages and exchange product when the time comes for me.

Some people go in and pay what they ask but it seems that the member coops offer fair pricing to those who are members. I know one of my local dispensaries even provides meds for certain indigent patients at no cost which I think is really cool. That along with spending money to help the community makes them a definite positive IMO. Another bonus - Nothing like a variety of 20-30 different kinds of bud to choose from and new clones/strains to offer your patients if you have them.

Happy Holiday everyone, time to medicate with a PPP/Crystal/Hash blunt! Better make some eating arrangements ahahah.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 23, 2011)

So remember a couple weeks ago I was bitching about the pictures Green House Seed Company publishes of their strains in their seed catalog.. Well I have to eat my words now, I just stumbled across this link in another post, Looks like GHSC makes video's of their strains growing from 2 weeks old thru harvest and curing.. http://www.growhd.tv/video/Kalashnikova-Grow-2011/61b3dd18fbc6574f3e16ab3daa703082 Here's the link for the Kalashnakova im growing, if you go to their channel on this site they have a whole collection of diff strains they've grown out.. They give THC and CBN % the whole way through flowering, and also give you all their grow specs.. Im verry impressed with this company now, even more so then before... They have awsome genetics and the customer support and knowledge to help anyone who can follow instructions have a great harvest... My hats off to you GHSC... Im super excited about this strain and the super critical now after watching these videos......



> I have switched from regular beef to buffalo grown in TC at the Olesons farm a few years ago and I think I am healthier for it. may pay a bit more but it really is better for you, leaner, tastier and runs right thru you if eaten with a nice organic salad.


Im lucky to have a buffalo farm nearby also, I dont like it as well as beef, but it's not bad at all, and is much healthier for you... We dont keep our eating cattle in the same pasture as the commercial cattle.. They are bred from the same stock, and they are both grain fed.. But the ones we eat are hormone free, and the only time they get antibiotics is if they need them.. They eat the same food and drink the same water, but the hormone free cows avg about 200lbs smaller then their commercial counter parts... I'll see if my dad will send me the side by side pic he took and I'll post it up...


These cows are the same age, the one sniffing up the other one is hormone free... If the shit we are pumping our cows full of does this to them, what the fuck is it doing to us when we eat them..?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 24, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> So remember a couple weeks ago I was bitching about the pictures Green House Seed Company publishes of their strains in their seed catalog.. Well I have to eat my words now, I just stumbled across this link in another post, Looks like GHSC makes video's of their strains growing from 2 weeks old thru harvest and curing.. http://www.growhd.tv/video/Kalashnikova-Grow-2011/61b3dd18fbc6574f3e16ab3daa703082 Here's the link for the Kalashnakova im growing, if you go to their channel on this site they have a whole collection of diff strains they've grown out.. They give THC and CBN % the whole way through flowering, and also give you all their grow specs.. Im verry impressed with this company now, even more so then before... They have awsome genetics and the customer support and knowledge to help anyone who can follow instructions have a great harvest... My hats off to you GHSC... Im super excited about this strain and the super critical now after watching these videos......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is badass. Those guys know what they're doing, loved the video!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 24, 2011)

no hormones in our beef either...100% grain and hay fed and they drink from the same well i do. we also have a black angus herd. those are some gorgeous cows you have there.


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2011)

The M-8 was smokey! I wish you all could come but we that have something to lose do not feel like losing it at this time nor anytime in the near future. I can only hope marijuana gets dicriminalized or you guys that are not legal MM patiants get to becoming one real quick.

It sucks but it is reality... our futures will never interwine in the way of the 'Marijuana" if you do not become legal. For the sake of secuirity at least become a caregiver so that we may all rest easy when it comes to the M8 harvest festval of 2011.

Get legal it is the only way we will ever become anything more then a thread. Let us know when you are ready I myself will pay Dr.BOB to get you legal. you just come up with the Medical History if finances are an issue to not becoming legal.

And don't forget to at least think about Easter at least once today.


----------



## delstele (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes the M8 meet up was a great time, I'm still stoned..LOL


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 24, 2011)

Feelin fine the M8 killed me for Saterday AM but I survived LOL Great Time


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking forward to the harvest festival already!


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 24, 2011)

> no hormones in our beef either...100% grain and hay fed and they drink from the same well i do. we also have a black angus herd. those are some gorgeous cows you have there.​


Thanks, I cant take credit for them though.. Thats all my dad and my brothers work, I'll help cut hay or work in the fields if they get behind and need help, but I left the farm about 10 years ago to go off and do my own thing... 



> Dude that is badass. Those guys know what they're doing, loved the video!


Yeah those guys are the kings of marijuana... I damn near shit my pants when I seen they made those videos... I can't wait to see what my plants are gonna after they have 3 months to veg in the sun... Im gonna have louisville slugger sized colas and baseball sized bottom buds..! 

Happy Easter Everyone..! ​


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2011)

I cannot complain about GHS. The trainwreck and the WW are great! No hermies.

As a matter of fact I liked GHS companys gear enough to run CT and bubba kush this year. Still working on flowering the Critical Mass + WW I crossed last summer. Needless to say those are impressive as well. So impressive infact are a couple CM=WW that I cant wait for the BW+CM onion pheno seeds to come along.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 24, 2011)

> I cannot complain about GHS. The trainwreck and the WW are great! No hermies.
> 
> As a matter of fact I liked GHS companys gear enough to run CT and bubba kush this year. Still working on flowering the Critical Mass + WW I crossed last summer. Needless to say those are impressive as well. So impressive infact are a couple CM=WW that I cant wait for the BW+CM onion pheno seeds to come along.​


If wasnt to happy with the yeilds off of their AMS last season... I think these super criticals and kalashnakova are gonna more then make up for it this year though.. If the Kalash is as potent as they say it is I could see it winning a cannabis cup in the near future.. The size of the buds on the plant in the video are incredible...​


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2011)

The size of the buds are incredible because them boys over seas grow dope for a living! They can grow dope as good as we can do our jobs!


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 24, 2011)

> The size of the buds are incredible because them boys over seas grow dope for a living! They can grow dope as good as we can do our jobs! ​


Damn straight, but if they can do it with those genetics, I should be able to also... Im no expert on growing but Imma pretty smart fella.. With their instructions and my location in the sun, I think I can grow some buds that will make those boys cream in their jeans...​


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 24, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> but Imma pretty smart fella will make those boys cream in their jeans...​


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 25, 2011)

This weather has me bored as hell... It's frustrating as hell too, Nice temps during the day and at night, but it's storming like a bitch 24/7.. I can't work, I cant garden outdoors, Damn government wont let me play online poker for money anymore.. I think im getting cabin fever, good thing I have the cure handy or i'd be in trouble huh...


----------



## delstele (Apr 26, 2011)

I just popped some auto's ta go in the great outdoors. Hopefully harvest by Aug. dunno we will see..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

still too cold for outside just yet, I am waiting to the end of may while I have them in veg under my T5's inside.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 26, 2011)

come on nice weather , My veg room is over growing "Looks like a forest


----------



## james42 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think spider mites are finding there way into my grow room. I noticed over the last week, really little webs on a few of my plants. I haven't been able to see any of them yet but something is making the webs and I don't think its a spider.
Today I sprayed them with ortho insecticidal soap. I've never used the stuff before but I'm hoping it will kill them before they get bad.
I'm pretty concerned. I had a house plant this winter that got infested with them. I had to throw it out because I couldn't get rid of them.
I've heard that spider mites are more of a indoor plant problem. Have u guys had any problems with them once your plants were put outside?


----------



## kindone (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a very bad infestation last year, I used a hot shot no-pest strip and it worked great. I store it in a plastic bag and pull it out and put it in my room for a couple of days between each cycle. I have not had a spider mite in my room since and hopefully never again, they can be fuckin brutal.


----------



## Shabang (Apr 26, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> This weather has me bored as hell... It's frustrating as hell too, Nice temps during the day and at night, but it's storming like a bitch 24/7.. I can't work, I cant garden outdoors, Damn government wont let me play online poker for money anymore.. I think im getting cabin fever, good thing I have the cure handy or i'd be in trouble huh...


Im in the same boat as you are...only been able to work 3 days in the past 2 weeks and only looking at 1 or 2 this week cause of all the rain.

And im so mad we cant play poker for real money anymore but the morel's will be popping this weekend hopefully so itll give me something to do.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 26, 2011)

Found 2 yesterday they will be popping real soon


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 26, 2011)

james42 said:


> I think spider mites are finding there way into my grow room. I noticed over the last week, really little webs on a few of my plants. I haven't been able to see any of them yet but something is making the webs and I don't think its a spider.
> Today I sprayed them with ortho insecticidal soap. I've never used the stuff before but I'm hoping it will kill them before they get bad.
> I'm pretty concerned. I had a house plant this winter that got infested with them. I had to throw it out because I couldn't get rid of them.
> I've heard that spider mites are more of a indoor plant problem. Have u guys had any problems with them once your plants were put outside?


James 
Spider Mites are a bitch to get rid of ,I use Doktor Doom Spider mite knockout but takes a while to get them you have to spray once a day for like 2 weeks and keep your fingers crossed
As for moving them outside I moved 6 out last year to get them out of my grow room and mother 
nature took care of them, some plants are more suseptable to mites they ate the shit out of Kandy Kush last year and couldnt save them
GOOD LUCK Bro


----------



## rzza (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone awake me please when the sun comes out


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> Someone awake me please when the sun comes out


wake up...its sunny and almost 70° here


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 26, 2011)

> Im in the same boat as you are...only been able to work 3 days in the past 2 weeks and only looking at 1 or 2 this week cause of all the rain.


I've worked maybe a week total in the month of April.. I can't justify tearing off a roof when there's heavy rain in the Forecast.. Looks like after tomorrow morning we have a few nice days comming... 



> the morel's will be popping this weekend hopefully so itll give me something to do


I found four small ones beside my deck this morning, Hopefully by this weekend I can find enough to fry up a good mess of them.. I love them bastards, almost as much as I love MaryJane... 





> I think spider mites are finding there way into my grow room. I noticed over the last week, really little webs on a few of my plants. I haven't been able to see any of them yet but something is making the webs and I don't think its a spider.
> Today I sprayed them with ortho insecticidal soap. I've never used the stuff before but I'm hoping it will kill them before they get bad.


I keep cloves of garlic spread out in my grow room, and I also drop some around my outdoor plants.. Insects (and rodents) hate the smell of it.. I've never found a single bug or mite on any of my babies.. My grandad use to grow garlic next to his beans in the vegetable garden, just to keep the bugs off of them... I've also hurd Dill is another plant that will keep bugs away..


----------



## james42 (Apr 26, 2011)

I did a little research on those hot shot strips and it sounds like they could be the silver bullet for spider mites. Walmart has it so I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## fatality (Apr 26, 2011)

james42 said:


> I did a little research on those hot shot strips and it sounds like they could be the silver bullet for spider mites. Walmart has it so I'm gonna give it a try.


got a couple in my grow, preventative measures are always a good thing


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2011)

Well with all this rain and the good temps coming up spring will be in full tilt come the weekend. The suns getting stronger plants are going to be getting alot more energy out in the sun then they were 2 weeks ago! I am slipping into 2nd gear, time to get earth work done!


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 26, 2011)

I with you on this hic time to light the fires and kick the tires!! Alot of digging is about to happen


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I with you on this hic time to light the fires and kick the tires!! Alot of digging is about to happen


and so says all the hardcore. - with ya puff

Were digging some big mother fuking holes this year.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 26, 2011)

Let the soggy boots and caluses come cuz I'm ready!!! I just finished up my indoor so I'll have some good energetic smoke for the woods!!


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy on that shit come planting day. No mistakes on planting day. I am ususally as high as a kite except on days I actualy throw them in the ground. On planting days I take just a few puffs. I try to operate at %100 on all levels when it is crunch time.

But when I get home... I fire it up hot.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm fine with the trees just gotta go easy the Newcastles when I'm out there


----------



## kushfarts73 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am planning my first outdoor grow, i plan on vegging indoors then transplanting to outdoor, i tried reading through this thread but it got off topic alot lol, but what would be the best time to plant outdoor? and will i have to induce 12/12 or will it happen naturally? it will be in the middle of a 5 acre private property with approximatly 50 clones, whats the best time to plant


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2011)

Kush
I am waiting till the middle of May and you will need the plants on about 18 light and 6 dark this should keep them in veg till flowering there is no real 12/12 during the grow season here


----------



## greengenez (Apr 27, 2011)

How long should I harden my ladies to full sun light? They veg under cfls. 
Would it be safe to make a greenhouse and leave out, or would they start flowering.
Plan on putting out sometime after mothers day.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2011)

adjust them to the light 18/6 then to the greenhouse and you should be good
watch out cause once they get sun light they will take off


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

i present to you ...

jesus.


----------



## fatality (Apr 27, 2011)

so say i got this motherplant, and say its gettin itself a VERY WELL established root zone, then say i chop off everything and leave one shoot on it and then take it outside and continue to prune it to the one main shoot up until flowering season..... the question is since it has a massive root zone but has kept being routinely pruned to have one shoot would the one shoot just be a massive mindfuck spectacle to witness in regards to the cola it would form ? or would i just be wasting time and wasting budsites by extensive pruning. im not worried about yield, i just wanna play and try to make a cloa the size of a full grown man.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2011)

fatality said:


> im not worried about yield, i just wanna play and try to make a cola the size of a full grown man.


so why the question if you are just playing around?


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea go for it and see what happens , If its no biggy trial and error best learning tool around


----------



## james42 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not really sure what to do with my clones at this point. They have been in the jiffy greenhouse in the pellets for about a week now. I've been misting them with water a couple times a day. 
They look nice and healthy, but because there in the jiffy pellets I can't tell if there growing roots yet. How long should I keep misting them in the green house?
One of them is growing into the top of the greenhouse and I'd like to put it in a pot but I don't know if its too soon.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 27, 2011)

i use an aero-cloner...so not sure if its the same but ive never had a plant grow in the cloner before it had roots...once they get roots they start to shoot up a bit....in my experience anyway. so i'd say if they are growing, then they are probably rooted, or starting to root.


----------



## james42 (Apr 27, 2011)

That's what I was thinking too. I've never cloned before and to be honest I figured they would be dead by now.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2011)

Go to Mc Donalds and buy a large shake drink the shake and wash the cup out use it for a green house
The hole in the top lets some of the moisture out but keeps it humid
Also keeping the jiffy pots warm speeds up rooting
Hope that helps you

CMT nice seed colection saw it on another tread


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

7/11 slurpee ftw


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

joc, whatd ya think?

look like any of yours?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2011)

It did a few weeks ago


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

haha. nice one. thats the cross? hb x c?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2011)

thats it.
the Aunt to our sisters is coming down in a few week and will be a glycerin tincture.


----------



## kushfarts73 (Apr 27, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Kush
> I am waiting till the middle of May and you will need the plants on about 18 light and 6 dark this should keep them in veg till flowering there is no real 12/12 during the grow season here


 thanks for the info green dave! i am currently growing indoors and my veg is at 18/6, so basically you are saying that once they receive less then 18 hours of light outdoors that they will start to flower?


----------



## hic (Apr 27, 2011)

nice looking plant JOC.

I tell ya what boys I am starting to get the smell of some tough dank from some of the BW ladies!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 27, 2011)

kushfarts73 said:


> thanks for the info green dave! i am currently growing indoors and my veg is at 18/6, so basically you are saying that once they receive less then 18 hours of light outdoors that they will start to flower?


It is srtain dependant but they should be fine and continue to veg for a month then start flowering


----------



## hic (Apr 27, 2011)

greengenez said:


> How long should I harden my ladies to full sun light? They veg under cfls.
> Would it be safe to make a greenhouse and leave out, or would they start flowering.
> Plan on putting out sometime after mothers day.


 
You should harden off until you feel as though the plant is ready.

I see this question of "if I stick my plants out will they begin to flower" Answer - When you stick your plants outside with the shorter days they "your plants" do consider flowering! This is the thing though ... Due to the increased minutes per day your plants will decide to veg.

When you stick a plant out sometimes it does not grow for a week or so. This is because for a week your plant is stuck in limbo and stops growing while it makes up it's mind on wether or not it should flower because of the shorter days. Eventually the plant reconizes the fact that every day is getting like 3 or so minutes longer.

So in a week and a half of observing the enviroment the plant will begin to take off with all that stored energy into veg. Seeing as how in a week and a half the day has gotten say 20 minutes plus longer.

Growing outdoors you are out of indoors enviroment - Some things change Some things are diffrent. It is another world outdoors.
.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 27, 2011)

I offically have plants in the ground.. Between storms today I got out and put my plants that weren't good enough to be mothers in the ground.. I had to free up space inside for my clones, I couldn't get enough light in the freezer for all of them, some of the ones in the back started stretching... Im not concerned with temps anymore at all, they are big enough to handle a light frost if need be.. Im more worried about the rain then anything now, Hopefully it's almost over with.. Im ready to see May flowers, and get my clones outside.. I've only been giving them 15hrs of light since I cut them, I want my light cycles to match when they get outside.. I dont want that lag period you talked about earlier.. My philosophy is keep them alive inside and let them do their growing outside... I keep my lights at 20 hrs for the first 2 weeks after they sprout, Then knock them down to 15.. Just enough light to keep them from flowering, I'd rather have them stunted for a couple weeks inside, So when they go outside they take right off.. In my eperience an outdoor plant will grow more in 1 week then an indoor plant will in a month...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 27, 2011)

i hope your mothers make it. im pretty excited to see everyones outdoor ladies again this year.

im also ready to see this rain go away but unfortunately thats not the case...its gona be a cold, wet spring..


----------



## delstele (Apr 28, 2011)

Gonna snow tonight; Is it ever gonna warm up????


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for fellas When its 90* and hasnt rained in the Mid of Aug we will make you guys do a rain dance


----------



## delstele (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish there was a dance to warm this state up...lol


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2011)

A couple more earthquakes like they had in japan and we may be in a tropical climate


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 28, 2011)

too much more rain and the drought in august wont matter cuz nothin will be in the ground lol.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2011)

Fatality - I think you will have a monster of a bud if you do what you are talking about. I would not trim all but the top cola. I would trim alot off of it but still the root system if healthy can also throw you off some huge side buds! I would trimm it all except the top and a few higher up branches.

Mary - Happy to hear you got some ladies in the ground. They will make it yes, if you do not get flooded out.

I know it sounds funny newbies but I put the least mature out first.. I do this because I allow for more minutes of daylight. The more mature they are the more the hours of the day effects them.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I wonder what will happen first... the end of the world as we know it. or me sleeping on a bed of marijuana? it is a race!


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 28, 2011)

ahh.. went out last night and dug about 45 holes.. about 2X2. got probably 10 more to dig. Found a very good spot (i hope).
Right now I have 35 unsexed plants inside under 24 hours of light. I am looking around for some clones as i just got my card in the mail!
But 12 for 200 is just too expensive for me.
Let me know if anyone knows someone that will give clones for cheaper.
Or even feminized seeds.
and im also interested in some autoflowers if someone has some seeds they are willing to get rid of.
Thanks!
Troy


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 28, 2011)

> so say i got this motherplant, and say its gettin itself a VERY WELL established root zone, then say i chop off everything and leave one shoot on it and then take it outside and continue to prune it to the one main shoot up until flowering season..... the question is since it has a massive root zone but has kept being routinely pruned to have one shoot would the one shoot just be a massive mindfuck spectacle to witness in regards to the cola it would form ? or would i just be wasting time and wasting budsites by extensive pruning. im not worried about yield, i just wanna play and try to make a cloa the size of a full grown man.


Fatality,
A massive root system wont do you a bit of good if you dont have enough leaves to make the energy required to produce buds... If you place a plant in the shade and one in the sun, the one in the sun will have bigger and more buds everytime.. I think cutting all those leaves off would essentially be like placing your plant in the shade... It may even stress her and cause her to hermie.. 



> A couple more earthquakes like they had in japan and we may be in a tropical climate


GD,
Maybe if we all start jumping up and down at the same time tonight, we can speed the process up... Bring on that tropical climate please... 



> Mary - Happy to hear you got some ladies in the ground. They will make it yes, if you do not get flooded out


hic,
I'll be glad when there all in the ground.. I've had to turn down alot of ass, because of not wanting to bring strangers in the house with my bitches in there... It would be kinda hard to explain why my back room is glowing... Im positive the ones I have out will be fine, For now lets just say they have the high ground.... It's actually nice here today, and it's looking like it's gonna get nicer every day.. The weather is calling for plenty of sun and temps almost in the 80's this weekend... My first batch of clones will start getting hardened off this weekend, hopefully I can get those in the ground next weekend.. 

Today is picture day for the kalashnakova I have growing in my special soil..


 Here she is, 12 or 13 days old from seed.. Not alot of verticle growth last week, but as you can see she is getting fat.. The next node (3rd true node) is just starting to open.. I can't wait to see what this strain is gonna do when she takes off.. I'm more impressed with this strain then I am the super critical now.. The SC seems to be growing up in the air instead of out, Im wanting fat bushes not tall trees...


​


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2011)

Mary - Glad as hell to hear you gave up the good ass for maryjane! Thats tough shit to go threw man. Not tough like Nam "so I am told", but hard to go threw in its own right.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 28, 2011)

> Mary - Glad as hell to hear you gave up the good ass for maryjane! Thats tough shit to go threw man. Not tough like Nam "so I am told", but hard to go threw in its own right.​


It's one of the tougher things I've had to do in my life... Having a hot ass drunk gal, basically throwing herself on you is not easy to turn down, and I've done it multiple times the past couple months... When it comes down to it though MaryJane is my main bitch, I'll be glad I stuck with her come october... After I get all my bitches outside Im gonna host a big ass orgy, Sorry fellas Im only inviting gals lmao...




> Let me know if anyone knows someone that will give clones for cheaper.
> Or even feminized seeds.


Troy, PM me your addy, I have a few fem seeds I can part with, No charge since your active in this thread... They are the AMS I grew last year, It's potent but not the greatest producer, but it's better then growing bag seed.. I'd be happy to part with some clones also, but you will have to come and get them...


​


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mary i wanna- Thanks will do!


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2011)

I would post in my journal but nobody is interested there....

qwubble


----------



## firelane (Apr 28, 2011)

So far, so good
The last pic is from 4/6 and the rest are from today. These are going to be monsters by mid may, hope I don't run out of room in my closet. The Cataract Kush already is stinking up the place.

Damn, Rzza that looks killer. They will help you cope with no online poker. Im going through withdrawls


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 28, 2011)

Rzza that shit looks like fire... Qwubble is one of subcool's strains correct?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 28, 2011)

qwubble is a rzza creation.


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2011)

firelane, what strains?

mary thanks, qwubble is qwerkle/sour bubble. the qwerkle is from tga.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 28, 2011)

ahh rzza.. any overages


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2011)

haha yes but not of qwubble 

that is for me and a select patient


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 28, 2011)

lame  on a good note. I just recieved my card in the mail!
..off to look for a caregiver!


----------



## firelane (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 3 cataract kush, 2 confidential cheese, 1 kandy kush, 1 chocolope(runt) all from dna. And power kush and california hash plant from dinafem.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 28, 2011)

those are the plants you are throwing out this year?


----------



## firelane (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya those are the plants the garden this year. I may keep two inside if my greenhouse doesn't work out. I am going to put them outside as soon as the weather allows. Prob 2nd-3rd week of may


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> lame  on a good note. I just recieved my card in the mail!
> ..off to look for a caregiver!


 
I am a patient/ caregiver what do you want? lol. You know troy if you wanted some clones for an outdoor grow you should have told me a month ago. 

I have what you seek though not in numbers, they will come to you for free just because you use this thread. I would plant these away from the other 50.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2011)

But 12 for 200 is just too expensive for me.
Let me know if anyone knows someone that will give clones for cheaper.
Or even feminized seeds.
and im also interested in some autoflowers if someone has some seeds they are willing to get rid of.
Thanks!
Troy[/QUOTE]

Marijuana is what we do. If you want a pack of autos then let's get ya a pack. I buy em, you make seeds. you give hic some seeds. - done deal. If you are down let's pick a strain we both agree with.


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2011)

"Not to say there aren't some major douchers running dispensaries out there, because there certainly are. I support the ones I like and watch the rest of them fail."

I belong to a club you describe, medicine at this club is $10-$15 gram $240oz for quality bud, people refuse to pay anymore that that in this area. I know the cost of producing and how labor intensive it is, but as you describe Shwag there are some major douchers out there who are trashing the movement in the name of a buck. At some point I see the state stepping in to control price and treat it as a commodity as it should be.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2011)

TDM said:


> At some point I see the state stepping in to control price and treat it as a commodity as it should be.


that would be the end of home growers and that would make the current law obsolete and void. Once you have opened Pandora's box you wont be able to shut it again. They gave us this law currently aznd it would be impossible to take it away,


----------



## hic (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup. I really do not like it when they charge those prices to the very ill. I take that shit serious. Prices prices if they cared about helping they would grow their marijuana cheaper. Here is a dumb excuse "it cost alot to grow". 

Well if the way you are growing it sucks - then quit following the herd. I need nothing that many speak of to grow AAA meds.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 29, 2011)

they just lowered the prices here in baldwin. it was up to 22 bucks a g but now its up to 17 i bought some jack herer and tumbleweed @ 15 a g. the way they charge is u set the price. they have 15 lockers and it cost 50 a month to rent 1. he sells it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2011)

rzza said:


> I would post in my journal but nobody is interested there....
> 
> qwubble
> 
> ...


So pretty rzza... Can't wait to see it dried.


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2011)

Commercial operations would wipe out the small grower. The city of Oakland, Ca awarded this guy a contract to purchase three run down factories for commercial production. City tax was $600,000 year for all three buildings, in return he said in full production he would produce 55 lbs of quality bud per day, per factory at $32.00oz cost. Add $50oz CA tax= $82.00 wholesale.

One reason for the defeat of Prop19 last year was the small growers who supply dispensarys were not behind the bill, they would have been wiped out.
But people, all personal growing rights aside, Im afraid commercial operations will be part of our future at some point, so will state dispensarys.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 29, 2011)

yea, i agree with that tdm. things r gonna change. and never for the best


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 29, 2011)

any time the government gets involved it is sure to be screwed up


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 29, 2011)

> mary thanks, qwubble is qwerkle/sour bubble. the qwerkle is from tga.


Damn rzza, when you gonna start your own seed company man... Those buds put many so called "proffesional genetics" to shame... well done my friend....



> One reason for the defeat of Prop19 last year was the small growers who supply dispensarys were not behind the bill, they would have been wiped out.
> But people, all personal growing rights aside, Im afraid commercial operations will be part of our future at some point, so will state dispensarys.


TDM,
You hit that nail right on the head.. In 10 years marijuana will be just like the tobacco industry is today.. Big companys will produce the majority of it, and they will put all their cancer causing chemicals into it.. The problem is the little guys like all of us dont stand a chance.. We dont have the money to compete with these big companies.. After they wipe all the growers like us out, they will jack there prices through the roof.. Look at tobacco, farmers get paid $4 per lb to grow it.. But we pay over $5 for less then an oz in the stores.. I realize there is tax and other cost involved, but the tobacco companies are more the trippling there money on every pack we buy.. Same with gas, it's over $4 a gallon.. The oil companies pay about $100 for 55 gal of crude oil.. thats less then 50 cent a gallon.. After they refine it and ship it, they have about $1.25 per gallon in it.. How the fuck is it legal for them to almost tripple their money off every gallon they sell, when they sell millions of gallons per day.? Free enterprise is flawed, the people with money control the markets, and keep the poor people down. So they dont have to worry about competion.. People can dog Obama all they want, but he is right.. Shit has got to change or our country is gonna crumble.. Im not saying the government should run private enterprise, but profit margines for private companies should be implemented, no one company needs to make $40 billion a year.. Ceo's of the big companies make more in bonus checks every year, then most of us will make in a lifetime of working...


----------



## fatality (Apr 29, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Damn rzza, when you gonna start your own seed company man... Those buds put many so called "proffesional genetics" to shame... well done my friend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT THE GAS CRISIS TODAY..... and how them assholes could give it to us for cheaper, but they wont, cuz they are money hungry bitches and they know everyone is thirsty for dem fossil fuels


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 29, 2011)

fatality said:


> I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT THE GAS CRISIS TODAY..... and how them assholes could give it to us for cheaper, but they wont, cuz they are money hungry bitches and they know everyone is thirsty for dem fossil fuels


 
Just noticed my math is wrong.... I musta been really fuckin high, It's not even close... 55 gal for $100 would be like $1.80 per gallon of crude... Factor in the refining and shipping cost, they have about 2.15 per gallon in making gas.. So they're still doubling there money on every gallon sold.... They make more money in one day, then all of us combined will make in a life time... GREEDY BASTARDS


----------



## delstele (Apr 29, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> TDM,
> You hit that nail right on the head.. In 10 years marijuana will be just like the tobacco industry is today.. Big will produce the majority of it, and they will put all their cancer causing chemicals into it.. The problem is the little guys like all of us dont stand a chance.. We dont have the money to compete with these big companies.. After they wipe all the growers like us out, they will jack there prices through the roof.. Look at tobacco, farmers get paid $4 per lb to grow it.. But we pay over $5 for less then an oz in the stores.. I realize there is tax and other cost involved, but the tobacco companies are more the trippling there money on every pack we buy.. Same with gas, it's over $4 a gallon.. The oil companies pay about $100 for 55 gal of crude oil.. thats less then 50 cent a gallon.. After they refine it and ship it, they have about $1.25 per gallon in it.. How the fuck is it legal for them to almost tripple their money off every gallon they sell, when they sell millions of gallons per day.? Free enterprise is flawed, the people with money control the markets, and keep the poor people down. So they dont have to worry about competion.. People can dog Obama all they want, but he is right.. Shit has got to change or our country is gonna crumble.. Im not saying the government should run private enterprise, but profit margines for private companies should be implemented, no one company needs to make $40 billion a year.. Ceo's of the big companies make more in bonus checks every year, then most of us will make in a lifetime of working...



I agree with the greed statement and I'm not trying to dis you bro. Its called free enterprise bro and if your with the bama on getting rid of this system thats a fucked up way of thinking. There is no quicker way to get to ganja in the hands of big pharm than what you are describing. We need to keep the system free not controlled by the government. Give me an example of one good government program...

Obama is the worst president this country has ever seen he is after all you have he wants this country to be like the rest of the word. Me I'm looking at the big picture not just what I'm told. If Mr Obama get reelected you think shit is getting expensive now hold on tight brothers and sisters, Peace.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 29, 2011)

> I agree with the greed statement and I'm not trying to dis you bro. Its called free enterprise bro and if your with the bama on getting rid of this system thats a fucked up way of thinking. There is no quicker way to get to ganja in the hands of big pharm than what you are describing. We need to keep the system free not controlled by the government. Give me an example of one good government program...
> 
> Obama is the worst president this country has ever seen he is after all you have he wants this country to be like the rest of the word. Me I'm looking at the big picture not just what I'm told. If Mr Obama get reelected you think shit is getting expensive now hold on tight brothers and sisters, Peace.


I think you misunder stood me, I don't what the government to run shit, but I do think the government should step in and stop these greedy bastards from busting every bodys head.. Why in gods good name, should a CEO who already makes $50 million a year, be entilted to an $8 million bonus every year.. If companies can afford to pay people that kind of money every year, don't you think they're taking advantage of their consumers.? $40 billion profit in one year, $40 damn billion in 12 fuckin months.. That's ass raping people, people who work there ass off so they can afford to buy the products that pays the CEO's salary.. Especialy when these companies are sending jobs overseas, and to mexico to make the products cheaper.. They are taking away american jobs to make products cheaper, so they can put more profits in their pockets.. What the fuck man, you think thats ok.. Obama is calling these bastards out on what they are doing, and thats why people dont like him.. He wants to take the money out of their pockets and put it in yours and mine, were it should be.. He told the DEA to stop raiding clinics, and spoke down on them when they continued to do so.. Im not saying Obama is the greatest president of all times, but he is far from the worst.. You think things are bad now, If McCain would have been elected shit would be 20x worse... As long as elections are being won because of Tv commercials and billboards, that are paid for by the companies busting are heads. We the people will continue to be the bitches of the CEO's, who are spending our money on McMansions and German sports cars. When we struggle to buy a descent home and a Chevy..


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 30, 2011)

hic said:


> I am a patient/ caregiver what do you want? lol. You know troy if you wanted some clones for an outdoor grow you should have told me a month ago.
> 
> I have what you seek though not in numbers, they will come to you for free just because you use this thread. I would plant these away from the other 50.


Yeah i know I thought I was prepared until cops took my seeds 
Oh well.. I have 40 unsexed plants going out this week. im looking for about 25-35 clones for the price.


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2011)

troy- I don't have that many to get rid of. Do you know how to clone? I can give you a plant you can cut like 20 off of.

I here ya boys on the state run shit. I am sure it is just a matter of time. Currently my idea is "hit it hard while ya can". Get your med cards overgrow your locked facility and at the same time overgrow the woods. We all know this will not last forever.

I for one do not give a fuk. 80% of the reason I grow is because I want to. I do not do it for the money, I do not do it for bragging rights, I do not grow it to make friends. I grow it because that is what I was led to and I find it stimulating and therapudic and I enjoy it. 

From what I have seen anyways the people have had their way with this law, and as always when you give a man something beautifull it is sure to become ugly soon enough. I am saying that I hope the state does take over... maybe then the sick and hurting will be able to get a good bag of dope for 100 an ounce someday.

Most of what I am hearing is lies. They do not care about the people. They care stiill about there bank accounts as if they are going to be able to buy their way into heaven. I am not saying all are like this. I am saying the majority of caregivers and CC are lazy pricks that remind me of ravens.

I will have a safe place for the sick soon enough.. and I do not give a shit if I lose money in my adventure. I never really needed it anyways.


----------



## delstele (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> I think you misunder stood me, I don't what the government to run shit, but I do think the government should step in and stop these greedy bastards from busting every bodys head..


I understood what you said here it is again in the quote.. I totally agree the greed has to stop but one cannot ask the government to step in fix this then back off..Ever seen them give up power? It don't work that way once they have its gone for you and me. Mr Obama is and will go down in history as the worst president in modern times and I am not kidding one bit! Now look I agree with a lot of what you say but you cannot have it both ways I have run my own business for over 25 years I have never in those years seen one single person try to destroy what small business in america is,has been all about since this country started than Mr Obama.Thats who is keeping us all goin for now small business people. Look at it like this: If you are a small business say ya got 4 employees they make ruffly 40,000 a year add it up that 160,000 you the owner make 60,000 it all adds up to 220,000 who dose Mr Obama want to raise taxes on? You guessed it! Now how long do you think a person can sustain said business for the long haul? These are business's the backbone of the american economy if you tax the shit outta them they will close there door in a heart beat. People that build a business are not stupid they see the writing on the wall. Are they getting rich? Not by a long shot greedy fucking rich basters ...LMFAO!!!!! They are all out to get you is a fucking joke and a bad one at that. We are all just trying to make a living just like you.


Do I respect what he did for himself yes I do but sadly that where it ends. He is arrogant outta touch with where he came from he don't give a rats ass if you are doing good. Just like the rest of the powers that be they all have an agenda get elected do some favors so they will live the rest of there lives reaping the rewards of those favors. A prime example of this is Obamas buddy Grandholem....Who is she workin for now? 


I'm going back to talkin bout growing this shit just gets my underwear in a bunch I don't like it when my sack feels all bunched up...LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 30, 2011)

it wont last forever because people cant abide by the law.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

has any politician not had an agenda? i doubt it. they most generally come from rich families anyway. why should they give a shit about any of us. i am a disabled vet and on ssi. the money i have to live on is poverty. ive had to work under the table doing lawn work to survive, i cant do it anymore, i have to quit this fall. the pain isnt worth the money anymore. do they care fuck no. but they would on the taxes i didnt pay to fatten their pockets. now what do i do to help myself have a better life since everything i enjoy has been taken. i ride my bike when i can but that 2 is going to be gone soon. weve had crooked politicians as long as i can remember.


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2011)

We will outgrow your financial worries together. I owe you for fighting for the country yet. If hter is anything I can do to help boost your profits let me know. 

Hell I would not work a job if they said I had too. BUNK


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> it wont last forever because people cant abide by the law.


 
It won't last forever because there is power and money to be had. 

It won't last forever because the ones that cannot afford the meds will be telling the courts "foul".

Twisted ways = pissed off Americans

Many reasons why it will not last.. As it is now.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks hic, but i was not in combat. i took a nasty fall off my tank and landed on my neck and shoulder. my term was in 78 to 81 and there were no wars at that time. i wish i had retired from the service. ya think ya know it all when ur young. my point was that none of the politicians care about us. just money in there pockets. thanks to all our service men and womn. hoo ah


----------



## fatality (Apr 30, 2011)

hic said:


> It won't last forever because there is power and money to be had.
> 
> It won't last forever because the ones that cannot afford the meds will be telling the courts "foul".
> 
> ...


 that's a very pessimistic view on how the whole thing is gunna play out. I don't see eye to eye with you on that particular matter at all. I believe in the thought that if you fight for your right you will have it sooner or later, cuz really, who the fuck wants to live in a mindset like that throughout their whole life..... it would make life,to me, unimaginable. fuck the government, they all can suck a dick, but we all know that already. what we need to realize is what is important to us, and keep that as close to our soul as we can, and never let a greedy money-hungry bastard ever take it. thats what i do and my life is peachy keen lil jellybean. for 2012 optimism sure beats the fuck outta the inevitable..........


----------



## tcmike (Apr 30, 2011)

delstele said:


> I understood what you said here it is again in the quote.. I totally agree the greed has to stop but one cannot ask the government to step in fix this then back off..Ever seen them give up power? It don't work that way once they have its gone for you and me. Mr Obama is and will go down in history as the worst president in modern times and I am not kidding one bit! Now look I agree with a lot of what you say but you cannot have it both ways I have run my own business for over 25 years I have never in those years seen one single person try to destroy what small business in america is,has been all about since this country started than Mr Obama.Thats who is keeping us all goin for now small business people. Look at it like this: If you are a small business say ya got 4 employees they make ruffly 40,000 a year add it up that 160,000 you the owner make 60,000 it all adds up to 220,000 who dose Mr Obama want to raise taxes on? You guessed it! Now how long do you think a person can sustain said business for the long haul? These are business's the backbone of the american economy if you tax the shit outta them they will close there door in a heart beat. People that build a business are not stupid they see the writing on the wall. Are they getting rich? Not by a long shot greedy fucking rich basters ...LMFAO!!!!! They are all out to get you is a fucking joke and a bad one at that. We are all just trying to make a living just like you.
> 
> 
> Do I respect what he did for himself yes I do but sadly that where it ends. He is arrogant outta touch with where he came from he don't give a rats ass if you are doing good. Just like the rest of the powers that be they all have an agenda get elected do some favors so they will live the rest of there lives reaping the rewards of those favors. A prime example of this is Obamas buddy Grandholem....Who is she workin for now?
> ...


Destele you need to get yourself a new accountant if you think your taxes are going up. You don't pay fed tax on the gross of your business. After you deduct all your expenses & your personal exemptions you are no way near 250k. All Obama wants to do is put the tax back where it was before the Bush tax cuts for the rich. You need to listen to somebody besides Beck, Hannity & Limbaugh.


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2011)

soon riu will have to add a subthread to this one.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 30, 2011)

> Destele you need to get yourself a new accountant if you think your taxes are going up. You don't pay fed tax on the gross of your business. After you deduct all your expenses & your personal exemptions you are no way near 250k. All Obama wants to do is put the tax back where it was before the Bush tax cuts for the rich. You need to listen to somebody besides Beck, Hannity & Limbaugh.


Destele,
we are just gonna have to agree to disagree.. Rich people paying more income tax isn't being bias against or punishing them. We all pay the same percentage of our income in taxes.. I guarantee you paying 30% of income in taxes, hurts a middle class family way more then it hurts the people making millions.... Like tcmike said, Obama is just trying to fix the mess ups Bush made... The mess ups that wrecked the economy of not only our country, but the economy of the entire world...


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Destele,
> we are just gonna have to agree to disagree.. Rich people paying more income tax isn't being bias against or punishing them. We all pay the same percentage of our income in taxes.. I guarantee you paying 30% of income in taxes, hurts a middle class family way more then it hurts the people making millions.... Like tcmike said, Obama is just trying to fix the mess ups Bush made... The mess ups that wrecked the economy of not only our country, but the economy of the entire world...


I really want no part of this conversation lol but..... Just to clarify, we do not all pay the same percentage of income in taxes.


----------



## outdoejoe (Apr 30, 2011)

how bout some shot glass pics?


----------



## hic (Apr 30, 2011)

joe - pics are coming. enough pics later on for me to get respect from the boys from Cali. lol. My shotglass plant 12/12 Sunday.

I do not know much about politics at all. So I cannot partake in the current conversation. All I can say is shit ain't right and I ain't the one that messed shit up. I also know that there are not nearly enough "commoners" running for office's. 

But again it is not really the "commoners" fault for not having enough money for the voice... eh there is few exception but exceptions is all they are.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 30, 2011)

> I really want no part of this conversation lol but..... Just to clarify, we do not all pay the same percentage of income in taxes.


 
2010 tax rates
Tax rateSingle filersMarried filing 
jointly or qualifying 
widow/widowerMarried filing 
separatelyHead of 
household10%Up to $8,375Up to $16,750Up to $8,375Up to $11,95015%$8,376 - $34,000$16,751 - $68,000$8,376 - $34,000$11,951 - $45,55025%$34,001 - $82,400$68,001 - $137,300$34,001 - $68,650$45,551 - $117,65028%$82,401 - $171,850$137,301 - $209,250$68,651 - $104,625$117,651 - $190,55033%$171,851 - $373,650$209,251 - $373,650$104,626 - $186,825$190,551 - $373,65035%$373,651 or more$373,651 or more$186,826 or more$373,651 or more

​My bad, Can you tell I don't do my own taxes lol.. There's a 10% difference from middle class to upper class.. I had something else to say but I cant remember what it was.. I ate some shrooms and they are starting toh iit me pretty hard.. It's taken me 35 min to write this..


----------



## delstele (May 1, 2011)

tcmike said:


> Destele you need to get yourself a new accountant if you think your taxes are going up. You don't pay fed tax on the gross of your business. After you deduct all your expenses & your personal exemptions you are no way near 250k. All Obama wants to do is put the tax back where it was before the Bush tax cuts for the rich. You need to listen to somebody besides Beck, Hannity & Limbaugh.


Uh your making assumptions dude I'm sure you know the saying..It must be the government education. 



Mary I Wanna said:


> Destele,
> we are just gonna have to agree to disagree.. Rich people paying more income tax isn't being bias against or punishing them. We all pay the same percentage of our income in taxes.. I guarantee you paying 30% of income in taxes, hurts a middle class family way more then it hurts the people making millions.... Like tcmike said, Obama is just trying to fix the mess ups Bush made... The mess ups that wrecked the economy of not only our country, but the economy of the entire world...


Yup its the god dam rich people they are out to fuck us all \ its all Mr Bushes fault..Keep thinking along those lines Mr Obama will save you...LMFAO! Yes we will have to agree to disagree... Now back to the regular scheduled program...


----------



## delstele (May 1, 2011)

I'm gonna put out some ladies today I godda make some room..LOL


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

delstele - what ya throwing out today? "strain"


----------



## delstele (May 1, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - what ya throwing out today? "strain"



The CM cut I got from you 1 BW 2 MM and a BB cut...


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579040View attachment 1579039View attachment 1579038




Sounds like a good batch delstele!


Looks like this morning I am in need of a second opinion from a pot doc. The pics show the scenario. I have about 4 plants doing this. I do not think it is a water issue for I have been on top of that. I do not think it is an over fert issue because I have not really put much nutes on em " just a touch of nutes". 

So I am wondering if they are lacking something? Although when it is time to be serious, sometimes it is a good idea to seek council.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 1, 2011)

hey hic. could the light be too close?


----------



## Green Dave (May 1, 2011)

Maybe bad fish LOL


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey hic. could the light be too close?


Perhaps if I were in a space shuttle? Meaning it is feeding from the sun. I do however put her under a 400 watt mh for a couple hours at night? So perhaps?.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Maybe bad fish LOL


 
Funny GD, but no fish in those plastic cups.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579051View attachment 1579049View attachment 1579048View attachment 1579047



the ladies are getting ready to march for me, I love it. Phase 1 and 2 right there boys. Although phase 3 will be my fav...outdoor sea of green! Phase 3 will begin in about a month and a half


----------



## Shwagbag (May 1, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1579040View attachment 1579039View attachment 1579038
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hic they look like they might be asking for some phosphorus?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 1, 2011)

hic said:


> the ladies are getting ready to march for me, I love it. Phase 1 and 2 right there boys. Although phase 3 will be my fav...outdoor sea of green! Phase 3 will begin in about a month and a half




gonna be a nice sog hic. what strains ya got there?


----------



## delstele (May 1, 2011)

hic,


It looks like nitrogen burn to me, Or as suggested above sun burn...Give em a good flush bro...


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579059View attachment 1579058View attachment 1579057


Well my work is coming along well!. I have pollinated the onion skunk CM pheno with the over potent BW male I had..." I made the usumption of the potent male with hours and hours of research ugh" Had to go threw alot of sensless reading to find the answers too, I might add.

4 of the BW were spot pollinated for F-2's. I do not know if I am ever going to need them though as to I am crossing the BW with sannies herijuana this summer and then back-crossing to the BW of my chhosing "which I will know who she is in about 4 weeks?".

As a matter of fact that BW male is currently in the re-veg mode and I will keep it around to see if I wanna use it in the fall. 

One objective that has come up is to get one of these tga vortex seedlings to be a male so that I may do a little dusting.lol Bubba and a black


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> gonna be a nice sog hic. what strains ya got there?


 
SOG will be of last years blue haired potent quick finishing CM
.View attachment 1579086


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579092View attachment 1579091

Some more of what I am working on. I pollinated Critical Trainwreck with the BW pollen. I will take a male of that and begin the backcross to the same plant as the seeds came off of. 

I say that just because every time I touch this C.T. and give it a smell. I drop my head in pure satisfaction. I already know this is the pheno to work with.

Sorry about the flowering room pics and the CT... I cannot even hardly water my plants because again Overgrown!


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579230View attachment 1579224View attachment 1579222View attachment 1579217



More pics of my issue.


----------



## rzza (May 1, 2011)

my guess is ph imbalance.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

rzza said:


> my guess is ph imbalance.



I have given then very little ferts. As a matter of fact I was going to kick their asses in gear today until I started noticing this issue yesterday. Could I not have enough of something in the way of ferts? idk. I do know there is no reason for this to be here.

I wish I knew for a fact some of them just got a little too much sun yesterday but again I find that hard to believe because they have been going outside off an on weather permiting. So they almost gotta be able to handle that warm sun yesterday? Also the issue seems to be affecting the 2nd from the top, fan leaves first? 

I still am wondering just wtf. I know in a matter of 48 hours my bubba went from looking like a champ to looking like she got her ass kicked.


----------



## kindone (May 1, 2011)

I have a question for those of you have some genetics/breeding knowledge. Long story short, I killed a bunch of clones awhile back and instead of cutting new ones I went out and bought some. I grew them out and noticed a few seeds in some of the lower branches, not a shitload but a few. I have never had anything hermie on before. The seeds look good, big and striped and healthy looking, but what is the makeup of the seed?


----------



## rzza (May 1, 2011)

hic said:


> I have given then very little ferts. As a matter of fact I was going to kick their asses in gear today until I started noticing this issue yesterday. Could I not have enough of something in the way of ferts?


hell yes brotha. hell yes. feed em good n heavy


----------



## rzza (May 1, 2011)

kindone said:


> I have a question for those of you have some genetics/breeding knowledge. Long story short, I killed a bunch of clones awhile back and instead of cutting new ones I went out and bought some. I grew them out and noticed a few seeds in some of the lower branches, not a shitload but a few. I have never had anything hermie on before. The seeds look good, big and striped and healthy looking, but what is the makeup of the seed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont understand your question really.

if you think that the hermie issue wasnt created by you and the environment then its most likey genetic trait. it will be carried on.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

rzza said:


> hell yes brotha. hell yes. feed em good n heavy


 
You think they are starting to lack something in the way of ferts? I was kinda leading to them running low on something. 

I don't think they can be overfed I do not have a single burnt tip on any of them. 

I was kinda hoping JOC would chime in, for one more opinion.


----------



## Green Dave (May 1, 2011)

could have growen a few nuts , some strains if growen longer then ripe will self pollinate only a few I dont think its hermie or you would have a ass load of seeds


----------



## Timmahh (May 1, 2011)

took a couple cuts off my 30 yr old seedling today to root out and grow up to see how they do. things are starting to get interesting.






check my started threads for the new one titled "the Cullings".
hope all you michiganders enjoyed this beautiful weather we had today.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics kindone and timmahh! I find the plants grown by michiganders intrigue me more then the others. Nice to see you boys on here again.


----------



## kindone (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I figured the seeds were bound for the trash can, but thought I would ask some folks that know.


----------



## hic (May 2, 2011)

kindone said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I figured the seeds were bound for the trash can, but thought I would ask some folks that know.


 
Yea I got a herijuana clone going in the trash can or I am giving it back. There is no way to continue without knowing you have chosen the cream of the crop. I ordered a 10 - pack from sannie this morning!

Meaning I am with you kindone on throwing away them seeds. If you do not know they were made from the best they are useless.

I am with GD as to the fact as it may be because of a maturity issue or yet again it may be because you had a few hermie flower? Unknown unless you are the one that started the seed. The only way to do it right is to buy seeds and pick your clones.

That is why I will never take a clone from anyone I find not to have the eye or the knowledge. There are few that I have met that I know for a fact can choose the cream of the crop when it comes to strain pheno types.


----------



## delstele (May 2, 2011)

kindone said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I figured the seeds were bound for the trash can, but thought I would ask some folks that know.


Ya mon just trash em they may continue to produce nanners fucking up the whole garden not worth it bro...


----------



## delstele (May 2, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> took a couple cuts off my 30 yr old seedling today to root out and grow up to see how they do. things are starting to get interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What stain is it?


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 2, 2011)

> More pics of my issue.


Option #1 Heat Stress, if you move a plant to a new location, you will see leaf yellowing. Your plant needs to adjust/adapt to the new location so leaf yellowing is part of the process 
For example, if you move a plant into more sun, the leaves may be stressed. The plant "knows" the current leaves can't withstand the increase in sun sun and so, in defense, grows new leaves that can handle the new exposure..

#2 
Sudden unexpected cold 
If a plant is used to suitable conditions then cold comes in, leaf yellowing and leaf drop is common... 

#3 The most likely cause..
The reason why leaves are turning yellow could be an abnormal condition called chlorosis. Chlorosis is when the yellow leaves are missing the green pigment called chlorophyll. There are specific causes why plant leaves turn yellow due to chlorosis. The reasons why leaves are turning yellow could be from damaged roots, roots that are compacted too tightly in the container or nutrient deficiencies. These things can be corrected with ease with repotting or adding fertilizer. Im guessing your lacking in some trace nuets.. 
Sulfur, calcium and magnesium are usually found in tap water. If the water has too little general hardness (< 3 degrees dH), calcium and/or magnesium may be in short supply. This can be remedied by adding calcium and magnesium sulfate in small quantities.


----------



## greengenez (May 2, 2011)

cold was my bet.


----------



## hic (May 2, 2011)

View attachment 1581057View attachment 1581055


Well that's one of the bubbas today. I am going with a little sun burn and lack of nutes combo.

Kinda weird? I was pretty sure them girls could have handled the past sunny days? I really have neglected these plants in terms of keeping an eye on em. It seems I am spending all my free time playing with those Blacks. Well that neglecting shit is over! 

Yup time to focus on the outdoors. Time to get serious. Time to show you boys why I can talk the way I do and why they call me a Michigan Marijuana Grower . 2011


----------



## hic (May 2, 2011)

View attachment 1581194



That leaf right there is what that bubba looked like Saturday. I added Nutes last night as I have known that it was a phosphorus issue from the moment I saw the leaf Saturday. Very good point that one should never forget is that phosphorus issues can look like some sort of fungus or a virus attacking the leafs "brown,grey spots". I was also aware that my plants were or were going to be missing key secondary and or micro nutes anyday.

Thus the sun sped up the process of my leaves drying out! Thanks MI.. I will be testing you more as time goes on. 

P.S. I always knew my issue.lol Marijuana is what I do.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 2, 2011)

Delstele,

Do you still think Obama is gonna go down as the worst prez in history..? He's the western worlds hero right now, and he's getting pretty damn good at cleaning up the messes Bush left him with....

hic,
I was wondering why you needed assistance diagnosing your problem lol..! You're gonna have some beautiful girls this summer, I can't wait to see them when they're old enough to make porn...


----------



## greengenez (May 2, 2011)

Hic, nice quiz.
mary, fuck the prez., and his cabinet. They arent working for you anymore. Maybe we should work on states rights,and put Bush Obama and all there dumb fucking friends back in their place. Im glad we finally got the dip shit now what? We're still knee deep in shit that had nothing to do with him. Wake up, and look outside the tv.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 2, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Hic, nice quiz.
> mary, fuck the prez., and his cabinet. They arent working for you anymore. Maybe we should work on states rights,and put Bush Obama and all there dumb fucking friends back in their place. Im glad we finally got the dip shit now what? We're still knee deep in shit that had nothing to do with him. Wake up, and look outside the tv.


Actually I don't watch that much TV, and the little news I do see they mainly bash him.. My opinions of Obama are not based on the words of any man, or the print in any newspaper.. My opinions are based upon the facts I see with my own two eyes.. When Bush left office our banks were collapsing, the auto makers were going bankrupt, unemployment was the highest it had been in over 20 years, and was still rising... Obama was basically set up for failure from day one, but he hasn't failed... He stablized the banks and ended the credit crunch.. He baild the auto makers out, who have paid back every penny they borrowed with interest, and are showing profits again.. The unemployment rate is dropping, more and more new jobs are being created every month.. People are still struggling, but things are starting to get better.. The reason other politicans and the media bash him, is because he is right.. We can't keep doing things the way we have been.. He's calling them out on their bull shit, and standing up for the little guys like us.. We're always gonna be in shit somewhere, we are the fucking USA.. People hate us because we are on top of the food chain... The mistake would be not taking action against the shit and letting another 9/11 happen.. How can we sit back and watch Mommar Gaddafi kill innocent people and not do shit about it.. The best defense is always a good offense.. Why do you think there hasn't been an invasion against us on american soil since 1812, it's because we take the shit to them before they can bring it to us.. My friend I hate to say it, but I believe you are the one who needs to wake up and look outside the TV.. Things in real life are not all black and white, there's not always an easy answer.. If we didn't bail out the banks or auto makers, what kinda shape do you think the country would be in now.? If we don't help Libya get Gaddafi under check, how do we know he wont be the next Bin Laden, and send his goons to blow up our buildings.? Im not saying Obama is perfect, but atleast give the man some credit.. Things could be way way way worse then they are now, and Obama is far from the worst president in history..


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 2, 2011)

im off subject here BUT , a friend arrived back from lansing and proceeded to break out some skunky funk medical called alien . this is what its called there ,just wondering if anyone was familiar with it and what its makeup is . MID TENN. THANKS U , FUNKY DANK in LANSING ..


----------



## troythepooh14 (May 2, 2011)

...I don't know if I'm going to be able to afford a grow this year... the past 2 days I've lost my car and job.. the only luck I've had is bad and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## greengenez (May 3, 2011)

Lost my house in feb., thats why Im looking into the great outdoors for my grow. I have 6 mothers I been cloning like mad hoping to get a little something at the end of summer.


----------



## delstele (May 3, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Delstele,
> 
> Do you still think Obama is gonna go down as the worst prez in history..? He's the western worlds hero right now, and he's getting pretty damn good at cleaning up the messes Bush left him with....
> 
> ...


Yes I do, and this is why he is hell bent on destroying the way america dose business IE: free markets.. But WTF is this shit of buying US treasury notes devaluing the dollar so oil prices soar. I do like a lot of what he is doing like the way he is handling the wars BTW is still using all the people Mr Bush used...Ya godda give it up for the way he handled Bin Laden situation thats the way america kicks ass! Look man I am not A Repub. or Dem Frankly I am embarrassed by both parties. The two party system dose not work for the American peeps yet we continue to use it- whose really at fault?


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

pink, i had alien og and i have access to clones. you can get info online. http://www.kindreviews.com/11/alien-og-cam/


----------



## hic (May 3, 2011)

Marry - I asked for help with my issue..#1 To get second opinions and #2 To see.

green - sorry about the house. I hope ya get some weight this summer!.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2011)

Right, all they would have to do is create federal laws that would have growing marijuana the same penalties as moonshiners recieve.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1581194
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I win!?


----------



## delstele (May 3, 2011)

Friggin frost tonight! Better cover any tender babies outside.... I have 5 in the ground they should be fine but ya never know. Peace.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

we need a "dislike" button.


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

This weather sucks donkey balls!!! FUCK!!!! sorry just venting


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

shotglass may be a boy.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

hic, a few shots to show ya...

this is the stud i selected out of four males. i selected him for his quick flower.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

hic, this is the 6 female cm. im thinkin bout cullin the runt maybe the two runts....


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

hic, this is one of the fem seeds you gave me. still unknown.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

this is the qwubble keeper. my pride n joy.


----------



## hic (May 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> hic, a few shots to show ya...
> 
> this is the stud i selected out of four males. i selected him for his quick flower.
> 
> ...


 

This is the male your qwubble was made from?

Nice pics rzza! Yup pull the runts, just make sure the runt is a runt and not one of the heavy afgani phenos.lol

Yup when working on my work. I kill some as early as they sprout from the dirt if they appear to be too much weaker then the others.


----------



## hic (May 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> What did I win!?


As a matter of fact ALL of you were right to a point! It came with a twist cause the sun really sped up damage it seems?.

I owe you all each a fat joint. Do not forget to remind me if we ever should meet one day and I will bring it. - Goes for all that participated.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

hic, thats a cm male. im gonna cross it with the fem plant thats still unknown and a couple others. just pollinating single buds.


----------



## hic (May 3, 2011)

delstele said:


> Friggin frost tonight! Better cover any tender babies outside.... I have 5 in the ground they should be fine but ya never know. Peace.


 
You never know do ya delstele. Some things you just don't know until it happens.

I am about 2-weeks from having any in the ground... bout time. I have been waiting for this shit since November 2010!


----------



## hic (May 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> hic, thats a cm male. im gonna cross it with the fem plant thats still unknown and a couple others. just pollinating single buds.


 
Does the stem smell like...? hard to explain. nutty musky skunk?

There would be 2 phenos of flowering speed that I am aware of - the perfect CM "blue haired female outdoors2011". The afgani hevy pheno. The afgani pheno most likely will not smell of nutty musky skunk.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2011)

so rub the stem and smell my finger, if it smells nutty then its not the afgani?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

hic said:


> As a matter of fact ALL of you were right to a point! It came with a twist cause the sun really sped up damage it seems?.
> 
> I owe you all each a fat joint. Do not forget to remind me if we ever should meet one day and I will bring it. - Goes for all that participated.


Sounds good, I will bring a match!


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 3, 2011)

rzza,

Very nice your gonna be tuff to beat... 

Here's my Super Critical... She's been 12/12 for about 10 days now... I didn't think she was gonna make it after the wind blew her over, When i found her she was limp, but she snapped out of it and seems to be doing fine now..


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 3, 2011)

thanks rzza for the identification, tahoe og x alien kush .it looked and tasted like descrip , makes me sneze like hell , black pepperesque.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 3, 2011)

none of my dam seeds popped in the shotglass. i put a monster crop clone in if it lives. is that legal or am i out of running. if im still good ill take a blueberry clone and put in flower on that is 48 days. should be able to come in under wire. let me know if im legal. thanks guys


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 3, 2011)

I couldnt help myself now I have 3 more seeds germinating waiting for this crappy weather to turn decent so I can go out in the woods.
all 3 are dinafem, white widow, blue widow and super critical or critical haze. Just going to put them in a pot with some chicken wire around them and snake a wick to the stream nearby and let nature do what she pleases.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 3, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I couldnt help myself now I have 3 more seeds germinating waiting for this crappy weather to turn decent so I can go out in the woods.
> all 3 are dinafem, white widow, blue widow and super critical or critical haze. Just going to put them in a pot with some chicken wire around them and snake a wick to the stream nearby and let nature do what she pleases.




good thinkin jesus. i just got some white russian seeds and have them in jiffy pots waiting for heads to pop up. never had any white but i hear its very nicesmoke. i just got blue himalayin and spider goo.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 4, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> none of my dam seeds popped in the shotglass. i put a monster crop clone in if it lives. is that legal or am i out of running. if im still good ill take a blueberry clone and put in flower on that is 48 days. should be able to come in under wire. let me know if im legal. thanks guys


As long as you root the clone in the SG it's legal... The contest is over october 25th, you can enter as many as you can flower following the rules.. Im gonna start a kalashnakova clone, I dont think this SC is gonna do to well.. Her roots are starting to get pretty tight in there. I'll be lucky to pull 3 grams of her, and I know rzza is gonna smash that...


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2011)

mary looks nice. if mine is male im gonna be mad as hell LOL


----------



## hic (May 5, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> none of my dam seeds popped in the shotglass. i put a monster crop clone in if it lives. is that legal or am i out of running. if im still good ill take a blueberry clone and put in flower on that is 48 days. should be able to come in under wire. let me know if im legal. thanks guys


 
Hmmm you have BB? I love BB. Who's BB ya got?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

Anyone here ever use subcool's super soil?


----------



## Detroit J420 (May 5, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> none of my dam seeds popped in the shotglass. i put a monster crop clone in if it lives. is that legal or am i out of running. if im still good ill take a blueberry clone and put in flower on that is 48 days. should be able to come in under wire. let me know if im legal. thanks guys



Using distilled water and the napkin trick was getting me good germ. Rates but it wasnt till i upped my germ temp. To 77, 78f that i started getting all my seeds to pop, cuz i order alot of different strains from different companies, so i finnally figured hey try upping your temp.


----------



## delstele (May 5, 2011)

Another beautiful day here in MI...Time to plan your outdoor stealth tactics I have all my ducks in a row...How bout you?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 5, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> As long as you root the clone in the SG it's legal... The contest is over october 25th, you can enter as many as you can flower following the rules.. Im gonna start a kalashnakova clone, I dont think this SC is gonna do to well.. Her roots are starting to get pretty tight in there. I'll be lucky to pull 3 grams of her, and I know rzza is gonna smash that...


 
i got her in the shot glass now. will get pics. been busy and havent time. tryin to get my lawns finished. done now with them. rzza's lookin good tough to beat. good luck mary. im sure i dont have as chance but it will be fun towards the end.lol


----------



## hammer6913 (May 5, 2011)

hic said:


> Hmmm you have BB? I love BB. Who's BB ya got?


 


hey hic , i do not know whos it is, i got it from my bro/inlaw, the taste is excellent all the way to the roach. great buzz. i just harvested a blue about 10 days ago. shes curing nicely. i have a bomberry and green crack to finish in a couple of weeks too. i have 7 or 8 diff strains going now..if interested check my journal for harvest and strains.

edit; i jmust put in 3 white russian in jiffy pots the other day. i havent had much luck using the paper towel germj method. i have trouble with germ and cloning sometimes.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 5, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Using distilled water and the napkin trick was getting me good germ. Rates but it wasnt till i upped my germ temp. To 77, 78f that i started getting all my seeds to pop, cuz i order alot of different strains from different companies, so i finnally figured hey try upping your temp.




detroit, i think i shake to much toput the germed seed in jiffy pot cause i seem to break the tail off . i hav better luck with jiffy pot than rockwool.


----------



## hic (May 5, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Anyone here ever use subcool's super soil?


Have not used it. Looks like it works though,lol

delstele - My ducks are in their rows all but herijuana, no matter I just need a pinch of pollen from that pack of seeds seeing as herijuana is an IBL selection should be a piece of cake. Also del let me know if you order anything from hemp depot anytime this summer - I need that BB male.

JOC - Glad to see your running some outdoors this year. I hope ya get good luck and some real fat buds threw-out the season.


----------



## hic (May 5, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey hic , i do not know whos it is, i got it from my bro/inlaw, the taste is excellent all the way to the roach. great buzz. i just harvested a blue about 10 days ago. shes curing nicely. i have a bomberry and green crack to finish in a couple of weeks too. i have 7 or 8 diff strains going now..if interested check my journal for harvest and strains.
> 
> edit; i jmust put in 3 white russian in jiffy pots the other day. i havent had much luck using the paper towel germj method. i have trouble with germ and cloning sometimes.


 
I would like a clone of this BB if it is not crossed with anything.
.


----------



## Green Dave (May 6, 2011)

Well Guys all the Ducks lined up and waiting to move to there new homes
hic you pop the jillyBean seeds yet or are you waiting


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey hic , i do not know whos it is, i got it from my bro/inlaw, the taste is excellent all the way to the roach. great buzz. i just harvested a blue about 10 days ago. shes curing nicely. i have a bomberry and green crack to finish in a couple of weeks too. i have 7 or 8 diff strains going now..if interested check my journal for harvest and strains.
> 
> edit; i jmust put in 3 white russian in jiffy pots the other day. i havent had much luck using the paper towel germj method. i have trouble with germ and cloning sometimes.


Hmmmm, usually paper towel method is flawless for me... I use distilled water, seeds sandwiched between several paper towels. I put the PT's between two dinnerware plates and slide them into a large ziplock bag. Usually within 72 hours they pop. Another day or two after that the roots are a good couple inches long and once in soil they take off fast.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 6, 2011)

hic said:


> I would like a clone of this BB if it is not crossed with anything.
> .


i dont think it is crossed. if ya wanna burn 1 we'll figure somthin out. gettin ready for the party next weekend.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hmmmm, usually paper towel method is flawless for me... I use distilled water, seeds sandwiched between several paper towels. I put the PT's between two dinnerware plates and slide them into a large ziplock bag. Usually within 72 hours they pop. Another day or two after that the roots are a good couple inches long and once in soil they take off fast.


ill give it a try again next time i germ seeds i have a few more diff strains to start. no signs of heads on my white russian yet been 2 days. hope i didnt ruin em.


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2011)

hic said:


> Have not used it. Looks like it works though,lol
> 
> delstele - My ducks are in their rows all but herijuana, no matter I just need a pinch of pollen from that pack of seeds seeing as herijuana is an IBL selection should be a piece of cake. Also del let me know if you order anything from hemp depot anytime this summer - I need that BB male.
> 
> JOC - Glad to see your running some outdoors this year. I hope ya get good luck and some real fat buds threw-out the season.


Cool bro that Heri cross sounds killer. I got ahold of that old school pine Michigan funk I be popping that gear soon to look for a killa pheno wish me luck....


----------



## Timmahh (May 6, 2011)

delste. old pine funk? pinny paralyzer? 

that shit was basically my back yard heritage. im only a few miles from Pinny.


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> ill give it a try again next time i germ seeds i have a few more diff strains to start. no signs of heads on my white russian yet been 2 days. hope i didnt ruin em.


Hey Hammer I have a fool proof method of germing beans. First get a pill bottle line the inside with some fine grit sand paper toss yer beans inside give em a good shake. then put them in a glass of water try to keep the temp around 75-78* let em soak for 24hrs then put then in what ever medium you use to sprout seeds in water cover the top with saran wrap or a baggie and secure with a rubberband. You should see them poppin outta the soil with in 24-48hrs...


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> delste. old pine funk? pinny paralyzer?
> 
> that shit was basically my back yard heritage. im only a few miles from Pinny.


Ya mon that the gear shit use ta bee all over Mich I only know one person that has it he is in the Alpena area..


----------



## hammer6913 (May 6, 2011)

delstele said:


> Hey Hammer I have a fool proof method of germing beans. First get a pill bottle line the inside with some fine grit sand paper toss yer beans inside give em a good shake. then put them in a glass of water try to keep the temp around 75-78* let em soak for 24hrs then put then in what ever medium you use to sprout seeds in water cover the top with saran wrap or a baggie and secure with a rubberband. You should see them poppin outta the soil with in 24-48hrs...


that sounds like a good idea also. thanks everyone for ur help preciate it +rep who i can


----------



## puffntuff (May 6, 2011)

I miss that piney funk. Dark green red hairs looking like a Christmas tree!!!


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I miss that piney funk. Dark green red hairs looking like a Christmas tree!!!


Me to bro now I have it back and will be spreading cuts all over Mich. Yes it looks just like a Christmas tree when its in flower.


----------



## Green Dave (May 7, 2011)

Del that should be worth some horse trading with hic LOL You did let him know didnt you
He was talking that up at M8 big time, Cant wait to try some. What is the buzz like?I assume it tastes piney


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

GD - From what I remember that "piney" pot expanded in the lungs like no other. I cannot really remember muck of the taste but all I remember is the word "piney" went hand and hand with that smoke. Bright green, Fluffy nugs.


----------



## Green Dave (May 7, 2011)

hic- when you runnin the JB ?


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i dont think it is crossed. if ya wanna burn 1 we'll figure somthin out. gettin ready for the party next weekend.


 
No I do not wanna burn a joint of it! I wanna have hay bails of the shit silly. 

A joint comes and goes all to quickly.lol - I will burn the joint with you and take home a clone. will that work?


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

GD - I have said fuk it already. I will be popping the jilly bean when heri arrives.


----------



## Green Dave (May 7, 2011)

I think you tried it when we met the first time if I remember right.
That is my fav so far that is what I will contribuite to your project


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

Yup I like the taste and the buzz is unique! It is the reason I went with AO this year just to shake things up.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 7, 2011)

does anybody know where i can get butane wanna make bho this weekend . thanks for any input guys


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2011)

every smoke shop. there are good brands and bad (triple refined etc..)but i dont think it matters in this case...


----------



## hammer6913 (May 7, 2011)

rzza said:


> every smoke shop. there are good brands and bad (triple refined etc..)but i dont think it matters in this case...




kewl thanks rzza. guess i had bett head to the shitty this week. probly be headed through newago if ya wanna meet up hic?


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> kewl thanks rzza. guess i had bett head to the shitty this week. probly be headed through newago if ya wanna meet up hic?


I am around and wanting to smoke some blue anyday.

delstele - I am wondering if you have any reason to go threw hemp depot this summer? Same deal as before but this time BB


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

I think I will be flowering a couple a little early this year... perhaps Kandy Kush will be one of em?


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2011)

hic can you remember the five fem seeds? bubba kush and 4 or 5 mixed ...


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

rzza - blueberry, orange bud I think skunk 11 they are from dutch passion attitude freebies. I cannot remember the other 2 fem seeds.


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

Hammer not all butane are made equal. The stuff that leaves residue on glass is the shit you don't want. 
What are the good brands of butane for making BHO?

I found these here, but there must be more
http://www.keen-newport.com/ourBenchmark.htm

* Colibri
* Colton
* Cora
* CTC
* Davidoff
* David Ross
* Dunhill
* IMCO
* K2
* King
* Lava
* Lucienne
* Newport
* Sarome
* Silver Match
* Unilight
* Vector
* Win


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

way too look out for a bro puff!


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2011)

thanks hic, looks like i have the orange or blueberry. ill know soon. my critical mass is dropping pollen as we type, im capturing it and i will use some on this dutch passion plant. its the only way i can keep it around. 

hic, did you notice that the cm, the males show before the girls? strange. every single one did that.


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2011)

also, i started over with my shotglass. that damn cm was a male. i have now replaced it with a headbandxchocolope. fingers crossed.


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

No prob I made the mistake of using the wrong type and it ruined my bho. Nasty flavor comes from the wrong type. Wear welding gloves cuz that shit gets cold!!!!!


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2011)

fuckin resin is oooozing from my qwubble buds. just like sap on a pine tree.

check it out ...


----------



## Jacobrown (May 7, 2011)

Hey michigan growers!!
check out my thread. Please help!
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/429772-first-michigan-grow.html


----------



## hammer6913 (May 7, 2011)

looks real nice rzza. just loaded. looks like she wont let ya down.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hammer not all butane are made equal. The stuff that leaves residue on glass is the shit you don't want.
> What are the good brands of butane for making BHO?
> 
> I found these here, but there must be more
> ...




thanks puff, i did a search but couldnt find anything for butane. guess i didnt use the right words. thanks, if i get the time i will run to g r and ge some. shakedown street.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> No prob I made the mistake of using the wrong type and it ruined my bho. Nasty flavor comes from the wrong type. Wear welding gloves cuz that shit gets cold!!!!!


 

this guy is gonna put on a clinic on how to do it. hes also coming to set up a medical marijuana paraphanalia home party. he has vaporizers bongs pipes and all kina stuff


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks hic, looks like i have the orange or blueberry. ill know soon. my critical mass is dropping pollen as we type, im capturing it and i will use some on this dutch passion plant. its the only way i can keep it around.
> 
> hic, did you notice that the cm, the males show before the girls? strange. every single one did that.


 
For some reason I can usually spot pollen sacs before I see signs of ladies.. I think males generaly wanna show first?


----------



## hic (May 7, 2011)

Jacobrown said:


> Hey michigan growers!!
> check out my thread. Please help!
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/429772-first-michigan-grow.html


 
What do you need help with? I read your thread


----------



## convict156326 (May 7, 2011)

hey guys ive been gone awhile, still growing indoors but i found some pis from a previous outdoor grow, not in michigan, but i wanted rzza and hic to see em. as i told you waaay back when. im new to indoors but knw a thing or 2 about outdoors, hope you like. o these are a local strain, if you remember i detest dutch genetics, these are a sativa "obviously" we called the shit that killed elvis. i have seeds, but am afraid to try to grow this indoors, i dont think it would get anywhere near its potential. they were vegged for 6 weeks before being put outdoors.


----------



## hic (May 8, 2011)

Nice pics for me to sip on coffee and look at - thanks convict. 

Damn boys I think I am going to go ahead and get this BW male in the ground. Weather seems to be good. I see we have alot of rain days in store this week! This is good as it seems to rain for about a week every year I am ready to dig holes! I will use the rain to keep people outta the woods and venture with shovel in hand come this week.


----------



## Green Dave (May 8, 2011)

Damn Convict those look some plants that would grow in Jarassic park
what was the average yeild and where abouts (what state) did you grow the trees
Nice job how about some tips Bro


----------



## hic (May 8, 2011)

delstele - that BB clone you gave me is smelling real blue! I am gonna go ahead and give her a light strawberry/molasses feeding monday or tuesday. Looks like I gotta about 2 weeks on her yet maybe less.lol


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - that BB clone you gave me is smelling real blue! I am gonna go ahead and give her a light strawberry/molasses feeding monday or tuesday. Looks like I gotta about 2 weeks on her yet maybe less.lol



Ya bro she is a nice pheno I picket her outta 10 or so females that a friend and I had going a few years back. What are you looking to get from that seedbank?


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

Just got back from diggin holes put out 5 NYCD autos that where gifted to me last winter I am hoping they do what they say and are ready by mid to the end of July.


----------



## Jacobrown (May 8, 2011)

hic said:


> What do you need help with? I read your thread


Answer all the questions please!


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

hic said:


> For some reason I can usually spot pollen sacs before I see signs of ladies.. I think males generaly wanna show first?


yeah see thats my point, every strain i have grown, shows pistils first. i thought it was strange ...


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

convict- awesome bro. some sweet pics there. i like that stalk


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

so nobody is mentioning the sap i have oozing from my buds ....as if this is something that is seen every day or something. im about to call guiness and shit ..


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

I see nothing special rzza first time I saw that it was on Mr Nice gear...Just looks like some good bud.


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

so its not uncommon to have resin saps? i havent seen it before ... you got some pics?


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

delstele said:


> I see nothing special rzza first time I saw that it was on Mr Nice gear...Just looks like some good bud.


i can squeeze a couple certain buds and it will drip resin. thats not special?


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

rzza said:


> so its not uncommon to have resin saps? i havent seen it before ... you got some pics?



I see it every grow I do with Mr N gear and others. I have seen it dripping off a plant before sorry man don't do pics I look at it like a security risk...


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

crazy. i cant wait to try it out. wont be long.

seriously though, pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

Seriously it did happen and still dose, Seriously I don't have anything to prove to you.


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

it was said half heartedly, its a common phrase on the interwebs. pics or gtfo, pics or it didnt happen. in other words, it means that id like to have seen it.


----------



## delstele (May 8, 2011)

rzza said:


> it was said half heartedly, its a common phrase on the interwebs. pics or gtfo, pics or it didnt happen. in other words, it means that id like to have seen it.



Don't patronize me like I'm a little kid just fresh on the web scene dude I know what it means. I explained why I don't post pics don't care if you like to or not I think its foolish to do so.


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

cheer up man, i was simply explaining what i meant by it. you must be used to being talked down to or something because i reread our convo and you shouldnt have taken any offense to that.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 8, 2011)

Cool , havent seen an E-fight yet today and with a freshly packed vap.

GAME ON!!!


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

lol, funny though...he was the only one getting mad/fighting. i didnt even know about a fight until his last post

tell me im wrong though, you cannot say that a resin dripping bud is not special because you see it all the time....then offer no pics. 

ive been on riu a while now and i have yet to see any buds dripping in resin.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

nor have i heard of anyone talking about such a thing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 9, 2011)

if you dont have pics........ it isnt true!!! 

start my new job tomorrow anyone want to send my last day opf doing nothing up in smoke?
Petoskey area for the day in the woods looking for morels and smoking all day. 

Wilderness trail out by Indian river, the X-ski place.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 9, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> if you dont have pics........ it isnt true!!!
> 
> start my new job tomorrow anyone want to send my last day opf doing nothing up in smoke?
> Petoskey area for the day in the woods looking for morels and smoking all day.
> ...




good luck joc. hope ya find a shitload of shrooms. i ya get a bnch i have a great recipe for morell and strawberry stuffed pork loin with a hint of lemon sauce. wo that shit is great, if ya like pork loin ull love this. good lucklookin i cant find/see em mushroom blind.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

I would be right beside ya today JOC if petosky was not a 3 hour drive. What ya going to be doing for the job? 

As you know my neglecting of the outdoor plants is done. The plants are starting to grab my interest. The qwubbles you sent rzza are looking good.. I sure hope I get a female that drips resin.

Well so far I got one Agent Orange seedling that looks ALL sativa so we will see. 

I have a critical trainwreck flowering that may put the biggest bud I have grown from CM to shame "indoors". I cannot wait to wrap my lips around that s.o.b.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

Wooo! I just got back in from my very first Black Widow sample that I grew.... All I can say is the game is over. I have what I sought. Pure Fucking Power


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

joc, have fun and take us some pics

hic, those qwubble will both be girls, i promise can i see a pic? im curious what phenos yu have. i traded 10 of those seeds to someone for some nugs, im thinking about asking him if i can buy them back. lol
the last i heard from him he didnt crack em yet cause he looked up qwerkle and seen its not a huge yielder. LOL kinda silly, he doesnt know what hes missing.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

hic said:


> Wooo! I just got back in from my very first Black Widow sample that I grew.... All I can say is the game is over. I have what I sought. Pure Fucking Power


indoor ?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 9, 2011)

i just trimmed of a bud the other day of some bomberry. i rolled it p last nite and smoked part of it and got blasted. not real fruity. tastes a little like trainwreck. has a smoothe buzz, but i was just watchin tv. gonna smoke the rest and hed to g.r. for butane here in a bit.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> joc, have fun and take us some pics
> 
> hic, those qwubble will both be girls, i promise can i see a pic? im curious what phenos yu have. i traded 10 of those seeds to someone for some nugs, im thinking about asking him if i can buy them back. lol
> the last i heard from him he didnt crack em yet cause he looked up qwerkle and seen its not a huge yielder. LOL kinda silly, he doesnt know what hes missing.


 
You do not take clones? You did not take a clone of the one that oozes resin?


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

yeah i have it. 

i just want the other f2s that i passed out cause every single phenotype i have found were awesome gems.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

View attachment 1591217View attachment 1591213View attachment 1591211



This is how a hic grows dope in the begining... here is one batch of whatever


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> indoor ?


well yes rzza, been to cold to grow outdoors.


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> lol, funny though...he was the only one getting mad/fighting. i didnt even know about a fight until his last post
> 
> tell me im wrong though, you cannot say that a resin dripping bud is not special because you see it all the time....then offer no pics.
> 
> ive been on riu a while now and i have yet to see any buds dripping in resin.



You see rzza you and JOC are making assumptions me mad over a conversation on the web that's not how I roll. Your casting aspirations sitting behind your puter like I said I do not have to prove anything to any of you. I told you why I don't post pics now you say I have never scene of what you speak but yet you do not know that to be true.


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2011)

hic said:


> Wooo! I just got back in from my very first Black Widow sample that I grew.... All I can say is the game is over. I have what I sought. Pure Fucking Power



Is that the spicy fruity pheno like I have?


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

hic said:


> well yes rzza, been to cold to grow outdoors.


but i had no idea about this strain. what else ya keepin a secret in that indoor garden?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 9, 2011)

hic, did u ge my im? do u want a blueberry? let me know im leaving headed ur way in a few minutes. at least yes or no


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

delstele said:


> You see rzza you and JOC are making assumptions me mad over a conversation on the web that's not how I roll. Your casting aspirations sitting behind your puter like I said I do not have to prove anything to any of you. I told you why I don't post pics now you say I have never scene of what you speak but yet you do not know that to be true.


lets not go on with this much further, its silly. you dont think its special for bud to ooze resin. you dont have to think its special.

i would like to say that the resin drips hardened up and were just like a dried sap drip on a pine tree and then after a day in a jar, the drips softened up again, so i touched it with my finger and put it to my tongue and it tasted like bliss


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2011)

rzza said:


> lets not go on with this much further, its silly. you dont think its special for bud to ooze resin. you dont have to think its special.
> 
> i would like to say that the resin drips hardened up and were just like a dried sap drip on a pine tree and then after a day in a jar, the drips softened up again, so i touched it with my finger and put it to my tongue and it tasted like bliss


I agree it is silly like I said before I'm not mad life is way to short for that silly shit. That was one thing I noticed with the resin it is more like sap from a pine tree it taste and smells good mebbe I did not smoke enough but I got no buzz from it. If you look around The Mr Nice forum you will see just what you describe being mention a lot over there that is why I told you I do not think its anything special.

hic.. I'm tapping my fingers on the table waiting for a reply....LOL


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

delstele - 

I had 8 females, I pulled the sativa leaner a while ago. I have 1 pheno that is all indica " kinda smells berry and or nutty at times" I have 2 phenos that look alike in terms of indica buds on plants that branched out alot. I have 2 phenos of the spear shaped buds, these phenos smell very "floral with a hint of spicey lemon" they smell alot like what you brought to M-8. I have 1 pheno that stretched! it is taller then me. It has the spear shaped buds, As a matter of fact those buds are going to be long! It is the plant that best represents the "skirting" Shanti refers to the skirting underneath is the key identifier in the pheno selection. This plant does not nearly smell as floral as the othe floral ones.... seems almost to have a nutty, light skunk smell with a touch of floral. Super long head bud and sticky
.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

I will also note I just got my seeds from Sannie! They sent me nycd x kolossus. I will not grow the freebies if one of ya all want em.


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele -
> 
> I had 8 females, I pulled the sativa leaner a while ago. I have 1 pheno that is all indica " kinda smells berry and or nutty at times" I have 2 phenos that look alike in terms of indica buds on plants that branched out alot. I have 2 phenos of the spear shaped buds, these phenos smell very "floral with a hint of spicey lemon" they smell alot like what you brought to M-8. I have 1 pheno that stretched! it is taller then me. It has the spear shaped buds, As a matter of fact those buds are going to be long! It is the plant that best represents the "skirting" Shanti refers to the skirting underneath is the key identifier in the pheno selection. This plant does not nearly smell as floral as the othe floral ones.... seems almost to have a nutty, light skunk smell with a touch of floral. Super long head bud and sticky
> .


Oh seems as though you found something different thats good. The pheno I brought with me is a killa stone with a long lasting high its a spicy fruity kinda smell that is a bit deceiving I almost culled that one but decided to let it grow out just to compare with the indica very floral you mention. The one I kept kicks the florals ass in terms of weight and potency the buds get so big I had to tie them up to keep the wind from snapping them off. Remember last year I lost half a plant with that wind we had in late Aug.


" seems almost to have a nutty, light skunk smell with a touch of floral. Super long head bud and sticky "

Now that sounds interesting that may be a variance of what I kept. Dose she have much stretch? Mine has a little but after the switch to 12-12 its like it just stops and once the preflowers show it just starts packing on bud sites. It looks ready at week 8 but trust me let her go 9-10 the last coupla weeks make a big difference in weight and taste.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

hic, why dont you ever grow the freebies?


----------



## delstele (May 9, 2011)

hic said:


> I will also note I just got my seeds from Sannie! They sent me nycd x kolossus. I will not grow the freebies if one of ya all want em.


I have his Extrema going man that shit smell strong as fuck in veg can't imagine what the flowering plant is gonna do to the nose.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

delstele - the one with the nutty skunky little floral smelling is indeed a stretcher - it is taller then me. The buds do not look very sativa in stature either!. I like this one. I cloned them all

rzza - I am on a mission. I have no time or need or even want to grow them. And there are 5 nycd x kolosus seeds. Those heri seeds are the smallest seeds I have ever seen in my life. I would not think they would even sprout buy the looks of em, but I know they will.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

smaller than qwubble? i thought they were small.

well i need genetics, but you said no more mailing eh?


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

Gives you a reason to get off your ass and burn a joint of qwubbles with me don't it. The no more mailing rule! I may get some of you off your asses and see the shitty area of newaygo with that one.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

View attachment 1591417View attachment 1591415

1st pic indica dom. 2nd pic the "stretcher with a skirt".I tied down tops early on, the stick on the left off course is the lead bud. no topping went on only bending of the tops.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

View attachment 1591610


rzza - the pics you asked for. I will put more up as they grow. I may end up flowering one early if they are both females? and yes the heri seeds were smaller then qwubble, they are WAY small!


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

wow they are very similar to each other, the one on the right looks like 'the one'. not the sap monster, but the one that turns purple like as soon as it forms buds


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

wait, how are they so big? didnt you just recently crack em?


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

you gotta be joking, they are not big yet. I could not tell ya when I cracked em.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2011)

they are big for having just recently cracked them


----------



## Shwagbag (May 9, 2011)

I want to bOn qwubble.


----------



## hic (May 9, 2011)

I sure hope it is raining after I get a couple cups of coffee in me tomorrow. I am gonna be a dirt hauling, digging son of a bitch if it is!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 9, 2011)

this chest tall in bucket and were the very tiniest seeds i ever seen.


----------



## Green Dave (May 10, 2011)

Well guys here is the offical line up for Green Dave this year
3 G13 Dr Greenthumb
5 Iranian G13 Dr Greenthumb
5 The Dope Dr Greenthumb
3 Jillybean TGA
2 Jack The Ripper TGA
1 Yummy Resin seed
1 LA Woman DNA

Thats it for me hope they all make it
Good luck to all this year
GD


----------



## hammer6913 (May 10, 2011)

nice line up there dave, good luck with those babes.


----------



## hic (May 10, 2011)

Save a joint of each GD for me to sample at the harvest burn would ya? I approve of your line-up as well.lol I hope that g-13 is some horse power for the price you paid.

Nice pic hammer.

Also I have already found 5 AO males! no biggie hope it stops at 5. I have one confermed female of AO so far. 4 more to sex of that strain.


----------



## bird313 (May 10, 2011)

has anyone used marine cuisine from fox farm? its a time released organic fert


----------



## hammer6913 (May 11, 2011)

ive seen it but never used it. i use peruvian seabird guano for vegging.


----------



## Green Dave (May 11, 2011)

I got heavy harvest by AN for outdoors


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 11, 2011)

Well guys the weather finally got nice, and I've been busy as hell with work.. All my girls have been outside now for about two weeks, Im happy to report they are starting to take of nicely.. The plants growing in my soil mix are def bigger then the plants Im giving conventional nuets too. Im gonna have issues with the super critical, they are already about 2 1/2 feet tall and they still have almost 3 months to continue vegging.. As much as I hate to say it, I believe im gonna have to top them. I guess thats a good problem to have though.. How about this weather, 90* the second week of May.. I hope this is not an indication of how hot this summers gonna be.. Im dreading carrying water as much as I had to last year.. Im thinking of digging a hole a linning it with plastic to try and capture some rain water..


----------



## delstele (May 11, 2011)

Nice MIW,

I have 12 plants in the ground takin off like a big dog I'm thinkin the CM clone is gonna be huge.LOL But the BW I put with her is keeping up with growth. Good luck Michigan growers stay safe be smart.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (May 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> fuckin resin is oooozing from my qwubble buds. just like sap on a pine tree.
> 
> check it out ...
> View attachment 1589139View attachment 1589140View attachment 1589141View attachment 1589142View attachment 1589143View attachment 1589144View attachment 1589145


Holy shit rzza I just seen this, That is amazing.. Have you tried a bud that was dripping resin yet.? I bet that shit will taste like hash.. Way to go man you truely are a master.. Bummer about your shotglass plant being male.. Im starting to get bud sites on mine, I hope I can keep it alive another 6 weeks or so..


----------



## outdoejoe (May 11, 2011)

anyone have experience triploids?


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)

outdoejoe said:


> anyone have experience triploids?





i got a trip right now joe, ill grab pics in the morning, its flowering now. heres pic of early on.the pic of a water leaf, that is all one leaf, not one under another. its all weird lookin. just wait till you see tomorrow now that its bigger.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)

Mary I Wanna said:


> Holy shit rzza I just seen this, That is amazing.. Have you tried a bud that was dripping resin yet.? I bet that shit will taste like hash.. Way to go man you truely are a master.. Bummer about your shotglass plant being male.. Im starting to get bud sites on mine, I hope I can keep it alive another 6 weeks or so..


thanks for the kind words and no worries aabout the male, i have a headband x chocolope i threw in there and so far they are all female. high hopes. its flowering now and really takin a while to take off, im sure SHE will though


----------



## james42 (May 11, 2011)

Haven't posted anything in awhile so I thought I'd let you guys know what's up with my grow.
5 out of six of my northern lights blue clones survived and are doing really good. 
All together I have 19 plants going indoors right now. Some of the biggest plants are begging for bigger pots but I just don't have the room and they will be going outdoors sometime next week.
I don't have all my holes dug yet but all the soil is hauled out and stashed at my grow spot. My holes are only going to be 1.5'x1.5x1.5'. I know its not ideal size but I'm working 7 days a week and if I have to haul one more bag of soil out there after work ill shoot myself.
I'm using a combination of some good looking local soil I snagged from a job site and marical grows new expand and grow soil.
I have one major problem though. Its not looking like ill be able to properly harden the plants off before they go out. Would it be totally unacceptable to just put them out strait from the grow room?


----------



## outdoejoe (May 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> i got a trip right now joe, ill grab pics in the morning, its flowering now. heres pic of early on.the pic of a water leaf, that is all one leaf, not one under another. its all weird lookin. just wait till you see tomorrow now that its bigger.View attachment 1595397View attachment 1595396View attachment 1595398View attachment 1595399View attachment 1595400


 went to check on them i looked a rubbed my eyes and shit my pants lol


----------



## firelane (May 11, 2011)

I had one outdoors two years ago. It was a bulky plant with three branches at each node. I wonder if you used the topping for four top method, if you would get six. I assume you would. 

I think you will get better results with one outdoors than indoors just because with the sun, all the branches will get good light and you'll end up with a beast of a plant. Lots of leafs to trim tho.

James- Your plants will be able to survive being put outside. It may stress them out for a week, or two tops, but after that you'll be fine.


----------



## firelane (May 11, 2011)

Here is a pic


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)

it looks kinda like the pine tree behind it lol


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2011)

The bottom line is that the state in not making any taxes on marijuana sold at dispensarys, or through care givers. This was the states fault in writing the law . I see the state trying to amend this law in the next election, possible banning of dispensarys, reducing the number of plants allowed as in NJ,
taxation of caregivers, more home inspections, etc.
It could go the other way with legalization but I dont see this hapening in Mich, possibly CO or CA in 2012.
There are 71,356 marijuana approved patients in Michigan with 13,504 denials that were mostly due to incorrect information on applications.


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2011)

13,504 dumb ass idiots in michigan who smoke pot

also, you can bet your money that the 13,000 people are also part of the 71,000 because they fixed their mistakes and resent.


----------



## delstele (May 12, 2011)

Friggen skunk or raccoon dug up one of my prized BW mothers! I thought I had that bitch all secure with chicken wire the little fuck dug underneath trashing the whole root system...


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2011)

my dog ate my veggie garden today del.

sorry for your loss mate


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2011)

hic your box is full


----------



## Green Dave (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear Del , thats why I put the dirt out a month before I plant . Let the little fuckers dig away, by the time I plant they dont dig any more. I lost 3-4 2 years ago and figured that one out and didnt loose any last year
Hope you got some clones left


----------



## TDM (May 13, 2011)

Can beat that...years ago I had an amount I was securing in closet as my Great Dane watched me. I thought for for a sec, "Nah, he couldnt get up here, no way." Had a wedding to go to...when we got back dog was passed out, ganj was all over the house, bed, carpet, everywhere. After I cleaned it all up fig he ate about 1/4 lb. Thought he was going to die, he threw up but just laid around for a couple days. Wanted to take a shotgun to that supid ass.


----------



## Detroit J420 (May 13, 2011)

lol my wifeys cat got into my grow space once there were about a month in veg. Every plant was massacerd about 70% torn to shit i kicked her a lil bit not to bad. Think i jinxed hexed it, her name was sambuca. about a month or 2 later she died i felt bad


----------



## delstele (May 13, 2011)

rzza said:


> my dog ate my veggie garden today del.
> 
> sorry for your loss mate


Thanks rzza...


----------



## puffntuff (May 13, 2011)

Thankfully my dog has no intrest if it is breathing. If it's alive shes down to kill. I went out lastnight to see what was taking her so long and I found her chomping on a possums head. She had crushed the poor bastard and was proceeding to crush his skull!! Fucking dogs


----------



## hic (May 13, 2011)

james - Yes there is a damn good chance all the plants you plant right strait outta the growroom will die from the power of the sun.

delstele - sorry brother about the loss. You do know you have to kill the coon now. 

pm is empty rzza


----------



## hic (May 13, 2011)

I love it! Many of my plants are already as big as most indoor plants are right before flower. I love it cause the growing season has yet just begun and they are going to grow for months yet before they even begin to flower! weight, weight, weight, and more weight.


----------



## james42 (May 13, 2011)

Ok hic. I can't risk killing them so I will just have to make time. 
Pretty quick here I'm gonna have to grow some balls and post some pics. I can't believe how well my clones are doing. They have almost caught up to there parents in height and are even more bushy.


----------



## hic (May 14, 2011)

Good to hear james!.. hey I will tell you what today would be a good day to take em out. There is not much sun today therefore is a good day to start. james the biggest issue with putting plants out is the suns power. 

Your plants are not used to the power and will be shocked once they feel it.lol. Sun shock james! beat the sun shock then plant. Can take anywhere from 3 - 7 days. Your plants will tell you when they are ready for a full day of sunshine.

My herijuana's are rockin, where da male?
.


----------



## james42 (May 14, 2011)

Its raining pretty hard here today so I probably will wait.
Good news is, I took advantage of the rain and got out and finished my holes this morning. I decided to only put out 11 of my strongest plants. That will leave me with 8 extras. I'm gonna give a few of them to my bro to help him get his new legal indoor grow started and keep the rest as backups. If some animal comes along and eats one of my plants I will have another ready to take its place.
Them holes were too much work to not have something in it.
Oh yea, and I don't know how much faith u guys have in the 15 day forecasts but its saying that there's a chance of snow flurries and freezing in the later part of the next 15 days.


----------



## Green Dave (May 14, 2011)

Well guys
All the ladies are moved into there new homes 
Now I have room in my grow room


----------



## hic (May 14, 2011)

Nice to see you come new to growing but with common sense james.. that common sense right there james will give you the ability to grow fine weed someday.

Good to hear "all went well" GD - Now you just gotta get em back to momma. Remember GD a joint of each at harvest party so that I may smoke.lol

delstele - toked on my first BB sample today... that mother fucker is all Bluberry in taste and scent. I cannot wait to cut it down. I am going to take half that BB and do a pefect 2 month cure.


----------



## hic (May 14, 2011)

james - if your medi buddy is in need of good yet free seeds, tell him to come get them. I will even have Black crosses in a week.


----------



## bobsti (May 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of throwing some tangerine dream outside any one else gonna grow this strain outdoors?


----------



## Green Dave (May 14, 2011)

with the girls moved out now the hard part of growing starts ........Waiting


----------



## hic (May 14, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> with the girls moved out now the hard part of growing starts ........Waiting


I am with ya GD. I hope like hell we don't get a windstorm like we did last year. cause if we do the hardest part of growing is seeing your work destroyed....


----------



## delstele (May 14, 2011)

hic,

Shit is the fire hu bro the long cure is a must with that strain really brings out all the BB taste. Well I put another BW mom in the hole that got raided hopeing it will not be dug up again. 5 MM clones went in the ground today 6 BB clones in another spot good day today. Stay safe Mi peeps, Peace.


----------



## delstele (May 14, 2011)

GD,

sounds like your all set bro good deal. What you gonna grow in your room now?


----------



## hic (May 14, 2011)

bobsti said:


> I'm thinking of throwing some tangerine dream outside any one else gonna grow this strain outdoors?


 
From what I understand A TGA Agent Orange phenotype was used in the making barnys tangerine dream. So to answer your question I am growing something very close to tangerine dream this summer but not tangerine
.


----------



## bobsti (May 14, 2011)

Cool, I'm gonna give it a shot then...waiting for this weather to get a bit better!


----------



## hic (May 15, 2011)

Hmm I see alot of States have decided to follow suit and have now created their own threads. This is good it makes it easier to find the brothers in a world full of numbers. I however wished they would not have done this. For when they click on Michigans thread they will learn that there efforts to obtain respect... have been done all in vein. 

When they click on michigans thread here soon enough they will relize that hey... We aint no MICHIGAN. I alone will grow more dope then 20 newbies combined. - thought of the morning


----------



## james42 (May 15, 2011)

hic said:


> james - if your medi buddy is in need of good yet free seeds, tell him to come get them. I will even have Black crosses in a week.


 Thanks for the offer hic, but I already gave him some dinafem white widow seeds that he has started and after I give him these NLB's he will be at capacity.
Its his first grow also, so I'm sure it will be more of a learning experience then anything.


----------



## hic (May 15, 2011)

james - It will be a learning experiance he won't forget.

On another note ...where is KB?


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2011)

hic said:


> From what I understand A TGA Agent Orange phenotype was used in the making barnys tangerine dream. So to answer your question I am growing something very close to tangerine dream this summer but not tangerine
> .


 So you think that the tangerine will have time to finish outside you are saying? I have a few extra clones from my mother I have just been vegging indoors I might give them a chance outside after hearing this.


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)

hic, these cm are movin quick now. i couldnt control the stretch but the buds are developing and smell is beginning. seems like i have all one pheno? with two runts....or two phenos..


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)

but the two runts seem the same just smaller. also, from 12 seeds. 12 cracked. 8 fems. 4 boys. i used pollen from a male on an unknown that flowering (one of your freeby seeds) it smells like apples or some shit. i dont know if the pollen was viable though cause the sacs hadnt opened yet and i just crushed a few in my fingers and rubbed in on the small bud. well see. ill grab some pics.


----------



## delstele (May 15, 2011)

One thing I did when breeding cannabis was paint on the pollen with a small artist brush on the bud I wanted to produce seed you get a lot of seed from one bud this way and the rest of her is seed free.


----------



## delstele (May 15, 2011)

Gawd is it cold today......


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)

thats what i was trying to do del, LOL i just didnt have the proper tools and just went with it. next time though


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)




----------



## delstele (May 15, 2011)

Nice; how manny weeks?


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)

they were put in a few weeks ago, basically 12/12 from seed.


----------



## delstele (May 15, 2011)

I always wanted to try that....


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2011)

i started off with them in the veg room but when they were a couple inches tall i decided to toss em in right away. 12/12 is sorta like an autoflower but they dont start to flower right aways (17 days for most autos) the reg seeds will veg in 12/12 until they are ready to flower. i put them in flower april 10 so five weeks ago. they didnt show sex until about may 2. i just went through my records to get the dates right.


----------



## delstele (May 17, 2011)

Word Mi growers hope all is going good....


----------



## streets (May 17, 2011)

this is dope... i cannot believe i havent seen this thread yet!! finally hopefully i can find some awesome genetics here in the glove... currently growing big bang, purple trainwreck, white widow, fruity thai, black diesel, NYC diesel, church and white skunk... HOWS EVERYONE DOING?!?!!?


----------



## streets (May 17, 2011)

this is what ive been doing this spring


----------



## puffntuff (May 17, 2011)

Looking nice streets welcome to the thread


----------



## james42 (May 17, 2011)

Thank god I didn't put my plants out yet. Lots of frost this morning


----------



## Green Dave (May 17, 2011)

Welcome Street
All my girls are out hope all they got were hard nipples and no frost bite
wont be able to check till memorial day
hope all is well with everyones grow 
waiting and more waiting
The veg room looks empty and lonely I miss the girls already lol


----------



## puffntuff (May 17, 2011)

I was just saying the same thing!! I'm bored now my room is empty and I have nothing to take care of. I'm starting some new shit for this time around.


----------



## delstele (May 17, 2011)

Hope your girls made it through GD..


Welcome streets nice pics thanks for sharing...


----------



## firelane (May 17, 2011)

GD, I planted most of mine outside as well. But I couldn't bring myself to plant them all. I decided to keep three inside for some early smoke and to keep busy. I usually don't grow inside, but like you, I only have access to my plants every week or two, and I would just be too bored without them.

Frost doesn't scare me as much now as in the fall. With no buds to ruin, it isn't the end of the world to lose a plant or two to frost. It sucks, but it isn't like watching six months work down the drain like it is in the fall. 

Hic, you ever build that secure greenhouse? I put two of my plants in my greenhouse this year, I am hoping for the best.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

streets said:


> this is dope... i cannot believe i havent seen this thread yet!! finally hopefully i can find some awesome genetics here in the glove... currently growing big bang, purple trainwreck, white widow, fruity thai, black diesel, NYC diesel, church and white skunk... HOWS EVERYONE DOING?!?!!?


hey streets. id like to see ur fruty thai. i have some thai going and want to compare. i got mine from meds i bout and it had seeds. so who really knows what it is. the leaves i think are a little broad. check out my journal for pics if ya got the chance. let me know what ya think. thanks


----------



## Green Dave (May 17, 2011)

hammer did it frost by you in the last few days?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> hammer did it frost by you in the last few days?


 
not over the weekend. i slept till like 830 this morn when i let the puppy out i didnt see any on the cars in driveway. hope it didnt hurt ya if it did ur way dave


----------



## Shwagbag (May 18, 2011)

streets said:


> View attachment 1604747View attachment 1604749View attachment 1604748View attachment 1604750View attachment 1604751
> 
> 
> this is what ive been doing this spring


What strain do you have there streets?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2011)

mine are going out tomorrow night with a ghetto screen over the first 3 feet like a jacket.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 19, 2011)

UpgrDed










the Badboy is dope


----------



## hammer6913 (May 19, 2011)

i put 3 green crack outr yesterday. i planted them at 45 deg angle like hic suggeste. i didnt get pics but i will. the plants are about 24 in tall now. now can i use metal (tent stakes) to hold them down? i tried to use last years growth to hold them down but once they start to grow that wont hold i dont think. thanks for any info u would have.


----------



## hic (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1611995View attachment 1611991


Critical Trainwreck pheno 1.1

hammer I havt to use damn near fence posts come fall - tent stake will not due as a matter of fact they will not due at all if your plants get any size... Hardcore tent stakes 2 to 3 foot may work but not the shit they sell at walmart


----------



## hic (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1611997View attachment 1611996


delstele - The BB cut you gifted me with is GREAT! The cross of the BW and BB are done!. I will begin the backcrossing when the Black and Blue seeds give me my male. 

I'll be smoking at least one joint of BB a day until summer harvest.. then I will be smoking 2 a day.lol
.


----------



## hic (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1612001

BW pic


----------



## hic (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1612006


Upgraded... Built a Greenhouse. A quarter of it is filled already but I am sure before it is all said and done those plants will be pushing walls.


----------



## delstele (May 22, 2011)

Nice pics hic, I'm glad you like that BB cut she is a keeper. That BW looks tasty... MMMMMM BW X BB Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## james42 (May 22, 2011)

I finally got my girls out in the woods today. They were all very root bound. 
I'm a little nervous because some of my dirt filled holes had been pawed at by animals. The only deterrent I have is liquid fence and that stuff didn't impress me on my veggie garden last year.
On a side note. Well I was out there I stumbled on the biggest patch of white morels I've ever seen. I brought home enough for a couple meals.


----------



## hic (May 22, 2011)

Good to hear james! Yup the animals and slugs are the first thing that they must survive threw... next is drought and slugs.... then it's the wind ... then it is theives and bud rot. After all waves of attacks have come and gone you will see what you have.. It is the cold hard reality of outdoor growing. 

Your objective to becoming a efficiant grower is learning how to deal with all attacks from all angles... copper rings and duct tape you may find very usefull.


----------



## james42 (May 22, 2011)

Slugs are my biggest concern right now. I grew in this spot when I was a kid and the deer never bothered the plants but slugs would take out whole branches.
I saw this stuff at walmart made by ortho. Its a insecticide for crawling insects. I guess you just sprinkle it on the ground around the plant. Have you used anything like this? And do you think it would work on slugs?
Also, there's a seven dust powder with copper added that I might try.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 23, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1611995View attachment 1611991
> 
> 
> Critical Trainwreck pheno 1.1
> ...


thanks hic for ur reply. i have rerod i can weld a hook on it and cut any length. hopefully it will work.

ur critical trainwreck looks great hic.

edit; ur green house looks great hic, im jealous. what type of plastic did u use? it looks thick.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 23, 2011)

his is my green crack harves i did yesterday. the other pics are my outdoor g/c. they have been out bout 5 days already. they are growin up nicely. thanks hic + rep for ur suggestions, ideas, and help.

View attachment 1613725 


View attachment 1613724

View attachment 1613719


----------



## delstele (May 23, 2011)

james42 said:


> I finally got my girls out in the woods today. They were all very root bound.
> I'm a little nervous because some of my dirt filled holes had been pawed at by animals. The only deterrent I have is liquid fence and that stuff didn't impress me on my veggie garden last year.
> On a side note. Well I was out there I stumbled on the biggest patch of white morels I've ever seen. I brought home enough for a couple meals.



Nice james I have yet to find any schrooms this year all my known spots have nothing this year... Enjoy!


----------



## Green Dave (May 23, 2011)

Glad to see all you guys are getting the girls moved into there summer homes
hic did you save any BW pollen? I would like to cross the Jillybean with it
is that the greenhouse you wanted to build or just a greenhouse?
Hammer that Greencrack looks sweet
Del what you got out this year?


----------



## kindone (May 23, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1612006
> 
> 
> Upgraded... Built a Greenhouse. A quarter of it is filled already but I am sure before it is all said and done those plants will be pushing walls.


Looks good hic, glad to see you did get the greenhouse done. I gotta get me one of those. Keep posting those pics of those bushes, I can't wait to see that thing fill out.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 23, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hammer that Greencrack looks sweet
> QUOTE]
> 
> thanks dave wish it would hurry and cure. ive had a taste from her the buzz wasnt real potent, but the smoke tasted good. im sure with a good cure it will be excellent weed.


----------



## hic (May 23, 2011)

GD - I saved the whole BW male " is currently re-vegging". You know damn well you are welcome to a clone of him anytime this summer or pollen come fall. I built the greenhouse with pollycarbonate sheets on the side and even clearer pollycarbonate panels for the roof. 

kindone - I will continue to post pics all summer long.

hammer - cool pics man!.


----------



## hic (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 1614620View attachment 1614618


First pic is that CM F-2 Onion Skunk Pheno I started from seed and revegged!

Second pic is a very musky lemon BW clone.


----------



## hic (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 1614824View attachment 1614820View attachment 1614818



A product of my CM x WW cross last summer. I cracked a couple blah blah, this was and is my fav of the 2 females.
.


----------



## delstele (May 23, 2011)

Looks like some
nice gear hic the first pic is a donkey dick lookin mo fo. I have the pine Mi old school gear sprouted lookin for a keeper.

16 girls in the ground all lookin great its all up to momma nature now.


----------



## outdoejoe (May 23, 2011)

well havent been on in a while got caught by my parents so i had my first batch of twenty'they kept them to grow out them selves:[ start a second batch of 15 grew them for a week in that green house, put them in the ground that nite somthing dug them up except on an it was still pretty gnawed on now my last hope is in pot a top a pine tree.............


----------



## hic (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 1614902View attachment 1614901View attachment 1614900



Mr.Nice Black Widow pheno 4.4. Nice size rounded buds reeking of floral lemons. More phenos to post as time goes on.

This is one of the phenos I am considering keeping around... Not sure yet outta the 6 females, 4 are potential keepers that stand out from what I have seen in the past. I may keep one around I may keep two phenos around?... Black Widow is indeed unique.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 23, 2011)

Outdoor growers! Someone please grow some MJ in a topsy turvy I'm dying to see it lol.


----------



## hic (May 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Outdoor growers! Someone please grow some MJ in a topsy turvy I'm dying to see it lol.


 
I would like to see it done myself. I am sure it works I am wondering if it increases yeild in any way. I would think that it would " a little".


----------



## troythepooh14 (May 24, 2011)

ive seen it done on here... its not too impressive.. the plant just bends upwards towards the light.. like lst'ing. Not sure if yield increased or not.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 24, 2011)

hic said:


> I would like to see it done myself. I am sure it works I am wondering if it increases yeild in any way. I would think that it would " a little".


Get one in that greenhouse Hic!


----------



## hic (May 24, 2011)

I can't do the topsy turvy this year. Perhaps next year?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 24, 2011)

hic said:


> I can't do the topsy turvy this year. Perhaps next year?


Sounds good lol. Greenhouse is looking good btw!


----------



## james42 (May 24, 2011)

Fucking frost warning tonight. They survived high winds and dime size hail there first night out and now frost. 
I went out tonight and sprayed them with seven insecticide and gave them a little water. For the most part, they seem to be loving the outdoors. Two of them are a little droopy but the rest look great.
Last week I dug a well hole, about 6 feet deep by 4 feet wide. It fills up with water as fast as I take it out. It was well worth the effort of digging that hole. I only have to walk twenty feet from my plants to get all the water I need.


----------



## hic (May 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you have a hole to draw water from james. idk if it supposed to frost round here tonight? 

I only have 3 CM clones out in the great outdoors and a male so frost is no issue here. Frost however will be an issue come next week and I think by then we will be clear of frost for the spring.


----------



## james42 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like the tip of the mit is the only place in danger. Unfortunately that's right where I'm at


----------



## hammer6913 (May 24, 2011)

i had a topsey turvey. it sucked. u have to water it evryday. the roots go up and the water goes down. i wont use it again. i dont think it would do very good at growing weed.

i have heard people putting them up in trees and hangin weed to hide it. 

good luck to anyonewho usesone.,


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

I want a 7 gallon topsy turvy ahahahah


----------



## dankshizzle (May 25, 2011)

Stick them in the ground..


----------



## hic (May 25, 2011)

GD - That Kandy Kush stretch a bit for you in veg? sure is for me. it's all good though I will begin flowering kandy kush, cm seedling, 1 bubba kush, and a blueberry friday otudoors in planters and a black room.

I would think a good rooting enhancer such as olivias cloning solution as a additive to ferts to help with the topsy turvy soil and it's upward rooting. I do not know.


----------



## hic (May 25, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Stick them in the ground..


 
You growing any outside Dank?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Stick them in the ground..


I would love to but I don't have a location to do it and keep it legal currently. Someday I will have some trees but it won't be for a while.


----------



## jloudermilk (May 25, 2011)

hey had a question for all you MI growers. Have you guys seen or currently growing Death Star. (clone only)


----------



## dankshizzle (May 25, 2011)

Yup. 3 plots blue widow, kings kush, white lightning, and a supposed accopocco gold. Looks like an old school strain and the old Guy I got it from swore on it. But I'm sketchy. Well see how it turns out.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Yup. 3 plots blue widow, kings kush, white lightning, and a supposed accopocco gold. Looks like an old school strain and the old Guy I got it from swore on it. But I'm sketchy. Well see how it turns out.


Depending on genetics AG is some nice bud. Distinctive appearance and coloring, one that you can fall in love with just from its appearance.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 26, 2011)

My ag has got slim long leaves


----------



## james42 (May 26, 2011)

Yet another frost advisory tonight.
Question for you guys. Assuming they survive, how bad is this cold weather for them? Will they be majorelly stressed and stunted, or will they just carry on as usual once it warms up? There pure indicas


----------



## firelane (May 26, 2011)

Hic, I am growing kandy kush inside right now and have been on 12/12 for 8 days now. Mine didn't stretch too bad in veg, but has stretched a ton during 12/12. I topped it 3 times, and it is still a bit lanky. I also have a cataract kush inside and its a bit lanky also. They both have the DNA OG Kush as a parent, which one site says likes to stretch,(which is the opposite of how I thought kush grew, I always thought it was short and compact). So the OG parent must be making the strain stretch. Here is what the website I was on said about it,

"The Kandy Kush strain of marijuana is a modern medicinal blessing that combines the powerful effects of both Trainwreck and OG Kush. The OG Kush makes her stretch tall and the Trainwreck makes her develop fat, sticky buds along those lengthy internodes. Kandy Kush cannabis make your medicine taste good, and she's also loaded with heavy crystals that frost over her entirely. Her scent and taste is genuinely Californian; like sweet lemons, making you want to just keep toking and toking her!She's a true beauty that you'll really enjoy spending time with. Indoor marijuana gardeners will be interested to know that she requires up to 10 weeks to fully mature once she enters flowering."

I can't wait to try it, I'm tired of my outdoor bud.


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info firelane. Yea my bubba kush are some of the shortest thickest plants I have ever seen.After reading what you said I am thinking about just pulling the fucker. I don't need or want lanky. Hell the way that is right now one of the Critical Trainwreck phenos is stealing the show! It represents something deeper in the trainwrecks bloodline then trainwreck.

So idk what to do with that kandy kush.. because I already have the best when it comes to a TW cross. If anyone does not believe me they know what they can do. Either get a medcard and come smoke one or sit back and think I know nothing.

Needless to say I have a Kandy Kush plant if anyone wants it. Come get it.


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

james42 said:


> Yet another frost advisory tonight.
> Question for you guys. Assuming they survive, how bad is this cold weather for them? Will they be majorelly stressed and stunted, or will they just carry on as usual once it warms up? There pure indicas


 
Too many variables james. Usually a light frost will not really do anything. A hard frost will turn your stems puple and stiff and in severe cases kill the plant.


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

I've been slacking on getting my ladies into the great wide-open. Now I'm glad they've been in my backyard since may 11th. So will this delay my harvest time or no??


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

View attachment 1619862View attachment 1619861View attachment 1619863



I have a Critical Trainwreck pheno that I have taking under my wing. I have made it my own and It will be with the family for a long time. The smoke is AAA and if you like pot you should try this once in your life.


----------



## firelane (May 26, 2011)

No it wont affect harvest time. Nothing will start budding until July/August, so until then it just a matter of how big you veg them.


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

View attachment 1619887View attachment 1619885View attachment 1619879


Black Widow pheno 1.1. Smells faintly of bubblegum or bluberry? something like that with a twist of hashy power. This is the indica pheno again another potential keeper?

Will not know who stays until I off all there heads.


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

By the end of summer I will have my fleet ready. By the begining of winter I will be ready to rage war amongst the pricks. I still need a few good men as I cannot win by myself.. but I can hold em off on my own. lol

won't be long I will arrange for more patients I will also arrange it that my wife become a caregiver... Ha ha ha I can make caregivers and intend too.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 26, 2011)

My friend is growing kandy kush and it shoots up with the photo period change. But the smoke is awesome. Sticky like candy. Everyone loves it


----------



## hic (May 26, 2011)

cool dank. Yea I have no doubt she will be sticky I just have no reason to want to grow such a stretchy lanky plant. This seed here must represant the OG. Trainwreck has a very unique smelling stem. I would describe it like a strong nutty coffee, with a real small dash of skunk. Trainwreck also tends to grow branches wildly... this one does not. I have no use for Kandy Kush now that CT is alive.

Where is KB? One more time where is KB? KB in jail for slapping the girlfriends mouth?lol

Hell I was working with a guy from Egypt in Alaska. This guy asked me if I had ever been to jail. I told him yea, a few times but not for long at all. He asked me what for... So I told him some reasons. I got to the time I pushed my wife for fucking with me. His eyes got real big and sat astonished. He was atonished because he had never heard of such a stupid law. See in Egypt you are expected to backhand your wife if she gets outta line. There is no law for a jaw racking bitch to hide behind in Egypt.lol 

Other people from other countries cannot comprehend some of our laws. Sure we are free... but so are they in other ways.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 27, 2011)

hic said:


> cool dank. Yea I have no doubt she will be sticky I just have no reason to want to grow such a stretchy lanky plant. This seed here must represant the OG. Trainwreck has a very unique smelling stem. I would describe it like a strong nutty coffee, with a real small dash of skunk. Trainwreck also tends to grow branches wildly... this one does not. I have no use for Kandy Kush now that CT is alive.
> 
> Where is KB? One more time where is KB? KB in jail for slapping the girlfriends mouth?lol
> 
> ...


I'm not with ya on the whole beating your wife thing..


----------



## hic (May 27, 2011)

Well I am not down with not beating anyone down that does not have it coming. I will never condone the abuse of a wife or anyone for that matter. Simply stating a fact that in egypt a husband don't hear much shit from the ole ladies.lol


----------



## hic (May 27, 2011)

GD you had better not have gone off to Italy without me this time! I will get a passport next month so I guess it does not matter yet anyway. 

I say we have our harvest party in amsterdam.


----------



## hic (May 27, 2011)

View attachment 1621272View attachment 1621270


Black Widow pheno 3.3 - A very musky lemon scent. This pheno really reminds me alot of the CM onion skunk? Good yeilder and spear shaped buds. Again another potential keeper but I am really leaning to the last 2.

BW 6.6 was nothing special so it has been skipped. There is no stability in the BW seedlings all females are diffrent. This one took a phosphorus beating early on but it came threw.


----------



## james42 (May 28, 2011)

We got some pretty heavy frost yesterday morning. I went out last night though and the plants held up good. They do have a little bit of a purple and orange tint to them now though.
I gave my power kush and a couple northern lights blues to my bro last night, so now I'm left with only 4 NLB's in my grow shack. 
Just for the hell of it I'm gonna top and clone them this weekend.


----------



## delstele (May 28, 2011)

Fuckin north east wind...Will it ever go away this year?


----------



## hic (May 28, 2011)

james42 said:


> We got some pretty heavy frost yesterday morning. I went out last night though and the plants held up good. They do have a little bit of a purple and orange tint to them now though.
> I gave my power kush and a couple northern lights blues to my bro last night, so now I'm left with only 4 NLB's in my grow shack.
> Just for the hell of it I'm gonna top and clone them this weekend.


 
James - you have confirmed the sex of the NLB's before your cloning takes place right?


----------



## james42 (May 28, 2011)

hic said:


> James - you have confirmed the sex of the NLB's before your cloning takes place right?


 They all came from feminized seeds, so I'm just assuming that's what they are.
One of them that's outdoors now is doing so much better then all the rest that I'm thinking about taking a clone off of it later this year and keeping it going through the winter to use as a mother next year.
Not sure if that's a good idea or not


----------



## bukeye420 (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere but how do you guys fertilize if you can't get out to see them very often?


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2011)

I have had a lot of femenized seeds turn horribly wrong.. usually strongest ones a dude... check it


----------



## hic (May 28, 2011)

Actually james that is a Great Idea! That is what I have done myself for years. 

I tell ya what james a practice used by some is cutting a bunch of clones in the middle of july off the lower end of the plant. Come harvest time outdoors you have a room full of hot and horney ladies waiting for 12/12 indoors.


----------



## Green Dave (May 30, 2011)

hic no more Italy for a while the Dam would be cool but not cost efective
went and looked at the girls this weekend ,I think they got sun burn or frosted but will pull through had 2 fuckin diggers saved 1 but dont think the other is going to make it
spent the weekend up at the cottage with the wife and jillybean cought a shit load of fish and 1 long buzz LOL


----------



## hic (May 31, 2011)

yes james watch out for the hermies with fem seeds.

Good to hear GD. Yea I hear ya about cost effectiveness going to amsterdam. But on the other hand if the boys get of their asses and plant, plant, plant, they should have enough cash.lol


----------



## firelane (May 31, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my plants in the greenhouse. The greenhouse is pretty old/lots of rotting wood and a few missing glass panels, but I'm going to try using it anyways. I figure a crappy greenhouse is better than no greenhouse. I am worried about mold later in the year, but decided to try it anyways. Next year I am going to replace all of the rotten wood, but this year I am just going to use it as is.


----------



## james42 (May 31, 2011)

hic said:


> Actually james that is a Great Idea! That is what I have done myself for years.
> 
> I tell ya what james a practice used by some is cutting a bunch of clones in the middle of july off the lower end of the plant. Come harvest time outdoors you have a room full of hot and horney ladies waiting for 12/12 indoors.


I don't really have the room or proper lights to flower plants in. I was thinking more along the lines of just keeping one or two alive through the winter and taking clones for next year outdoors.
I found two other guys on this forum that have grown this strain outdoors and they had nothing but good things to say about it. Easy to grow, all fems and no hermies.


----------



## hic (May 31, 2011)

Props to you firelane for taking life by the horns! Take that Greenhouse and run with it this year dude!

james - it is always nice to hear good things about a strain you are growing is it not?


----------



## james42 (May 31, 2011)

Yea hic. Its definitely comforting


----------



## hic (May 31, 2011)

View attachment 1627084View attachment 1627083

Black Widow pheno 5.5 and I think one step closer to finding the lady herijuana is going to bang to begin stablization of the BW and to create a potent cross. I do like how this one looks and smells personally. I however still do not believe this pheno that Shanti states is the BW I am looking for. I will however keep my mind open when smoking a bud off this plant.

I belive the last one, the plant that is taking the longest to finish is and will be the Black. I will get pics of her before the beheading.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Made a nice batch of Sub's Super Soil with some additional amendments. Transplanted 2 into it on Friday and the growth is amazing already. They love it BAD  Can't wait to see how the nutrients last through flower in the container sizes I'm going with, I'm pretty excited about another organic grow.


----------



## hic (May 31, 2011)

cool beans shwagbag I guess when it comes to soil Sub's got er down huh. I have read threw that thread here and there and damn is that some super soil.lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

hic said:


> cool beans shwagbag I guess when it comes to soil Sub's got er down huh. I have read threw that thread here and there and damn is that some super soil.lol


Hahaaa, so they've only been in it for a few days but so far they love it. I put a few more in it today.... Some of the ones I was intentionally making root bound to slow their growth. I'm guessing they will explode which should be fun to watch.


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2011)

Threw 2 of the TGA AOs' outside yesterday. Kept the one with the most upbeat scent and the one with the more skunky nutty scent in the greenhouse. By the way I kept 2 of the 6 AO males for observation and potential cross? I mean we already know were going to have like 500 AO f-2 seeds to go threw at some time don't we?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey all. sorry been mia. mom,s in hospital.. fell and broke her shoulder shes 88. 

my outdoor green crack is doing excellent and growing up with the ground cover so u cant spot it at this ime. was worried aouut the frost but it never touched me.... hope no one got hit. the g/c i harvested the other day weighed in at 2.5 zs of bud and just short a z of trim. which made wonderful bho for the weekend. 

i harvested a bomberry this morn that is gonna be hefty. if i get the chance to post a pic today i will if kewl with u guys....


hic...... i showed a few people ur 45 deg trick and they loved it. props to u and thanks for making me look iintelligent. +-rep ya if i can catch ya'll later.....


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2011)

You like that shit hammer? Here here is another -

Buy olivias cloning gel. When transplanting cut off your lower branches. After you cut branches smear that olivias cloning gel up the stalk of the plant. Smear the gel all the way to the place where the soil and stem meet. "plant plant deeper then usual". You wanna talk about a mother fucking explosion in veg. - Water with olivias cloning solution " half the reccommended for outdoor".

You will have the weight and the growth of a pot growing superstar. Feed accordingly


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2011)

One more thing to note hammer is that the 45 degree method is most effective when planting a 1.5 2 foot plant. You will not get the same effect as if you were to practice that technigue with a seedling or a much younger and less mature plant - fyi


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 1, 2011)

here is the pics of the bomberry harvest. they are a bit flufft, but the trics are all over it. gonna be tasty..... i hope....


hic... thanks again i will be on the look for olivia... fo sho......

also the plants i put out r about 2 ft @ transplant. i will get some fresh pics of them when i can......


----------



## james42 (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy fuck did I make a good choice in not planting in the spot I was originally going to.
I'm on my job site today having lunch and the neighbor(ex state detective) comes over and starts shooting the shit about hunting and fishing. He asked where I live and I told him. He says" oh yea I know that road real well. A couple years ago we busted a big marijuana grow back there".
He described the place where they found them and I shit you not, it is exactly where I was going to plant but something told me not to. I even have a bunch of holes dug up out there right now that I abandoned.
He said that they spotted them from the air and went in on foot. He also said that it is a well known area that they always kept a close eye on.
Maybe they wouldn't have spotted mine, but I feel like I dodged a huge bullet.
I wish I would have asked him if they caught the guys.


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2011)

Very Nice Looking Plant you got there hammer! Good job on that grow. Wish we lived closer cause I would like to come over when that plant is dry. Way to rep MI hammer!

james - ahh yes it is but the unknown that gets us in the end.


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2011)

where is rzza and his mouth? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 1, 2011)

hic said:


> One more thing to note hammer is that the 45 degree method is most effective when planting a 1.5 2 foot plant. You will not get the same effect as if you were to practice that technigue with a seedling or a much younger and less mature plant - fyi


I like to let some of my plants stretch a bit and then use the 45 transplanting method into LST as seen in the Hobbes thread. Works great!


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 1, 2011)

I got mine chilling in the spot. I'm only getting direct east sunlight west is blocked a bit by a tree is this ok??


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes puff as long as they get around half of day direct sunlight your buds will be full and growth will be good all the way around.


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2011)

View attachment 1629947

5 of Sannies Herijuana and a Jilly Bean. I am looking for a male herijuana.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks hic!! A good winter depends on it.


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Thanks hic!! A good winter depends on it.


 
Fuck Yes it does!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys see the front page of r.I.u¿ its got my city of lapeer headlining cause of the dispensary I use to go to all the time.. couldn't believe it when I seen it today. Those guys were so cool it sucks they got locked up. I went to a lot of cook outs they had and they were real generouse. Still growing the white widow I got from them..


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> You guys see the front page of r.I.u¿ its got my city of lapeer headlining cause of the dispensary I use to go to all the time.. couldn't believe it when I seen it today. Those guys were so cool it sucks they got locked up. I went to a lot of cook outs they had and they were real generouse. Still growing the white widow I got from them..


 
Gotta link Dank?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2011)

hic said:


> Gotta link Dank?


https://www.rollitup.org/content/172-three-accused-men-were-dryden.html


----------



## hic (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks boys. Sorry Dank if any of em were pals.


----------



## delstele (Jun 3, 2011)

My CM and MM are taking off with the nice weather we have been having as of late. The BW and BB are doin ok just kinda chugging along. Stay safe out there LEO is watching...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> bitches .


There he is! Hey guys how are your shot glass grows doing anyways? Haven't seen any updates on them.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 3, 2011)

//// i was wondering the same thing.. Any updates ////


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys still alive been bussy a hell
Glad to see so much growing going on in Michigan sorry bout your buddys dank that sucks but I think alot more are going to go down until the laws get more defined or people start sueing the state sad to say but true
hic plants look good I want to see what you think of the JB my fav by far


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 3, 2011)

Updates: couple of my outdoors





My supposed accapoco gold






White lightning

And my indoor


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 3, 2011)

Phone double posted¿


----------



## james42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Took a ride out to the plants today. There doing really good. Most of them have almost doubled in size since they have been out. 
Two of them were dug up by what I think is raccoons, but they will make it.
I circled each plant with some insecticidel powder for crawling insects, and sprayed them real good with some seven. The grasshoppers are chewing on some of the leaves but nothing serious.
I also had to dig my well hole about two feet deeper.
Seeing how much faster the outdoor plants are growing is making me think I should empty my grow room and put them all out.


----------



## hic (Jun 5, 2011)

View attachment 1634262View attachment 1634256View attachment 1634252View attachment 1634251

BW pheno 2.2 - Is What I believe to be the Black Widow. I have the skirt, I have the floral hashy smell and taste, I have a 10 week flowerer, I have a very strong heady and long lasting up beat head high. I have the breeder to herijuana and a mother in 2.2. 

I on a sad note have seen the truth... everything I pollinated with the BW male is junk. My not be junk to others but I will not start a seed of anything except the BBxBW. The reason for this is that the BW genetics are too unstable. I will not be using a BW male for breeding until I have locked the genetics. I will begin breeding the herijuana to the 2.2 BW. I will be using herijuana because of 2 reasons, 1 it is powerfull smoke and 2 it is an IBL. Thus is pefect material for stabalizing 2.2. I will have a BW male to breed in about 2 years. Sucks but this is how it must be done to acheive greatness.


----------



## hic (Jun 5, 2011)

My shotglass? I totally forgot about my shotglass! My shotglass is dead, backed er in the sun for 3 weeks I did. I have observed the shotglass grow a little. I will replace the dead with CT clone. or I have lost and owe?

My jillybean is growing very fast GD... that is a f-2 or a f-1?

Nice to see you went outdoor dank. You may learn to love it.

As for the rest of the outdoor homies I think this is the year of the Wind... top em. You do not wanna lose the plant 3 weeks early, it hurts.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 5, 2011)

My plants are still small.. I put out some 8 inch seedlings about 2 weeks ago. All of dank bagseed.. put out 18 of them. Last night I put out 8 clones, that are about a foot tall.. I got 5 WW, 1 Jack Herrer, 1 NYCD, and 1 Qwerkle (this is gonna be my favorite) the qwerkle is a little booger. The seedlings are just done getting over the shocked phase, they were root bound veryyy bad. Im hoping my clones don't get shocked too bad by the transplant... Anybody know of anything I can do in the next few days to prevent from shock? 

For the holes, I dug about 2x2 holes and filled with an amendment of organic hummus and manure (bag says a 80/20 mixture) mixed in with a couple bags of top soil, and a couple handfulls of perlite.
Also, I dont really have a close-by water source... I think this is going to be a problem.. Im hoping for rain atleast once a week... pleeeeaaaaseeeee Michigan....
Anybody want to guess yields?

Here's mine.. I got about 20 females.. eh im going to sayyyy 7 pounds? 
Im going to try and put out more clones.. im splitting this 3 ways and thats just not enough for me!


----------



## hic (Jun 5, 2011)

How are your roots looking when transplant troy I know you said they were rootbound but were they a healthy rootbound? If your roots are in rough shape the plant seems like it is in shock when all it is...is bad roots. 
I use olivias at every transplant. Even if I did not use olivias shock would not be a issue at the time of transplanting. Shock occurs with frost, cold nights, super hot consecutive days, lack of water, PH issues, soil texture issues so on and so forth. Shock does not occur because of transplanting. You want a smooth transition and you will have no shock.

The only reason I use Olivias is because I want better then what will do. Transplant shock can last 2 days or forever depends on many variables


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 5, 2011)

The roots were all the way to the bottom of the cup.. like circling the bottom of the cup. for sure root bound if ive ever seen it... some have gotten over the shock and some are still as small as they were when they went out 2 weeks ago...


----------



## hic (Jun 5, 2011)

When you saw the roots were they thin and brown or thicker and white? If you had damaged roots, well only time an tell you anything. They should repair themselves. - Until the roots repair there will be no growth. Also if they were rootbound for a bit they tend to stop growing a bit. If that were the case within a week week and a half they would have been back into full throttle and vegging like queens


----------



## james42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey hic. I'm sure you have a ton of experience at trimming for harvest. 
Is there any way you could give me a ball park estimate of how long it would take to trim a plant and have it ready to dry?
There pure indicas that are topped for two main colas. At the rate there growing, I'm guessing they will be around 6 foot tall.
I'm a pretty efficient person and I've watched enough you tube videos that I feel I have a pretty good grasp on how its done.
I know its a loaded question with lots of variables but I would really appreciate any estimates you could give.
For stealth reasons I have to get this stuff figured out well in advance so I can make preparations. I'm not in a situation where I can just bring them home any time of day and take my time about it. I have a full time job and the wife dosnt know about it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 5, 2011)

i dry my large indcas for almost a week on the line and curing takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## james42 (Jun 6, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i dry my large indcas for almost a week on the line and curing takes 2-3 weeks.


I think I have that aspect of it under control.
What I'm trying to figure out is roughly how long it would take to trim all the leaves off the buds. Just so its good to dry and cure. They don't have to be perfectly manicured.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 6, 2011)

hic said:


> Very Nice Looking Plant you got there hammer! Good job on that grow. Wish we lived closer cause I would like to come over when that plant is dry. Way to rep MI hammer!.


 
thanks hic.. makes me feel proud of my girls.. she has been hangin and her weight after 4 days was 4 oz of nice bud.. shes in jars now. bout 1 oz of nice trim.. gonna make bho from that.. does anyone know the price of bho? i have a person wanting some.. dont know how much to charge.. thanks for any info guys.. u got time hic let me know, always looking for a reason to go for a ride and burn 1 or 2.. i wanna go to bike nite at the A&W on the hill but dont remember the nite.. tues. maybe, do u know?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 6, 2011)

hic said:


> How are your roots looking when transplant troy I know you said they were rootbound but were they a healthy rootbound? If your roots are in rough shape the plant seems like it is in shock when all it is...is bad roots.
> I use olivias at every transplant. Even if I did not use olivias shock would not be a issue at the time of transplanting. Shock occurs with frost, cold nights, super hot consecutive days, lack of water, PH issues, soil texture issues so on and so forth. Shock does not occur because of transplanting. You want a smooth transition and you will have no shock.
> 
> The only reason I use Olivias is because I want better then what will do. Transplant shock can last 2 days or forever depends on many variables




hic, i was told a day of shock is a week of recovery.. is this true?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes hic.. they did completely stop growing in the pots. I just transplanted the rest of my clones and fed all of my plants.. I'll be out there in 2 weeks for pictures!


----------



## hic (Jun 6, 2011)

hic, i was told a day of shock is a week of recovery.. is this true? - hammer

I believe that the more the plant has been stressed the longer it takes to recovery... much like us. The worst the car crash the longer the recovery.

james it all depends on the manicure... the buds I keep for myself tend to take a little longer. Quality/Quanity james are very real laws of life. I can trim a whole plant in 5 minutes or it can take 3 hours - it is your choice and one of the many beautifull joys of growing the smoke. - the joy of your choice


----------



## hic (Jun 6, 2011)

delstele - All 3 Alien Dog x Fruity Pepple are female all look good. Those are the testers you gave me when I got the BW pack from ya "do you remember?"


----------



## hic (Jun 6, 2011)

can I set a air conditioner right on the floor in the middle of the greenhouse without anything harmfull happening to the plants? I do not know shit about AC and am curious if I run a AC without putting tha ass end outside? Is there any other reason we stick the AC's ass end outside the window besides the water?


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

Hic
Man you have to have the ass end out the window if its the window kind that is where the heat goes
Meijer has a floor type with a hose to route out of the room


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 6, 2011)

It will be pointless because the heat will be hotter than the ac can cool. The floor models still need a tube to be ran out a window or hole cut.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 6, 2011)

How about some odor control?? My buddy has 6 plants in his backyard but wants to plant something to mask the smell from the rippers. He lives in a inner city neighborhood.


----------



## hic (Jun 6, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> Man you have to have the ass end out the window if its the window kind that is where the heat goes
> Meijer has a floor type with a hose to route out of the room


Too fucking funny GD. I was so stoned earlier and still am from that BW. Been smoking that shit hard. Them 2 longer flowering plants give such a clean head high that you don't know you are stoned until you hear yourself try to talk. 

Ha ha ha to funny GD. You made me feel so dumb. Thanks Puff to you as well.

I bought an AC will post a pic later to show you boys what I had to do about the extreme heat in the greenhouse.. Nothing special it was done by a hic.

I will take a walk into some woods and check progress of those that are in nature in a few. will post pics.

It is almost time to cut wave 3!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 6, 2011)

sometimes it takes a hic to figure shit out man


----------



## delstele (Jun 7, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - All 3 Alien Dog x Fruity Pepple are female all look good. Those are the testers you gave me when I got the BW pack from ya "do you remember?"


Oh ya bro I remember, How they smelling?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

hic said:


> Too fucking funny GD. I was so stoned earlier and still am from that BW. Been smoking that shit hard. Them 2 longer flowering plants give such a clean head high that you don't know you are stoned until you hear yourself try to talk.
> 
> Ha ha ha to funny GD. You made me feel so dumb. Thanks Puff to you as well.
> 
> ...


Hic sounds like a busy dank grower!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> How about some odor control?? My buddy has 6 plants in his backyard but wants to plant something to mask the smell from the rippers. He lives in a inner city neighborhood.


Cut his grass a lot and cook on the barbecue every day? lol


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 7, 2011)

Hahahhaha he's going with honeysuckle jasmine marigolds catnip and some other shit I think. I told him to relocate them but he insists on Keeping a close eye on em.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hahahhaha he's going with honeysuckle jasmine marigolds catnip and some other shit I think. I told him to relocate them but he insists on Keeping a close eye on em.


Sounds good, all of those things should help, but nothing masks the smell of monster dank plants!


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 7, 2011)

Well maybe when it comes time I'll help him put up a greenhouse and then scrub the smell.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Well maybe when it comes time I'll help him put up a greenhouse and then scrub the smell.


His neighbors are probably all doing it too lol.


----------



## hic (Jun 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hic sounds like a busy dank grower!


 
I am just a mother fucer trying to make it in this world. Marijuana offers me freedom. I love freedom, so I gotta grow lots of smoke. So that I do not have to join the ants.


Where is marryiwanna? seems as though we have a couple fallen bros. let us take a few minutes today and toke.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2011)

hic said:


> I am just a mother fucer trying to make it in this world. Marijuana offers me freedom. I love freedom, so I gotta grow lots of smoke. So that I do not have to join the ants.
> 
> 
> Where is marryiwanna? seems as though we have a couple fallen bros. let us take a few minutes today and toke.


i hear ya hic.. i love freedom also. i love burnin a very tastee j and then gettin more free by climbin on the harley and lettin the wind carress my face and body as we enjoy our buzz...


----------



## hic (Jun 8, 2011)

I have wanted a croch rocket for years. Don't know what a harley guy thinks of that? But I have the want to do, as you do, all the same. 

I will have a 2 wheeler someday and I will be happy on that day.


----------



## hic (Jun 8, 2011)

Puff - was thinking about the odor control question. Buy a fan and blow the air back towards the house.

Also baby powder is used by some to keep bugs off their plants. Baby powder will also cover the scent. Completley safe and effective apply on fan leaves - tried and true


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks man will let him know. I was thinking of getting a fan and digging a hole and have the fan suck the smell back into the diet for kind of a filter thing?? What do you all think of that?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2011)

hic said:


> I have wanted a croch rocket for years. Don't know what a harley guy thinks of that? But I have the want to do, as you do, all the same.
> 
> I will have a 2 wheeler someday and I will be happy on that day.


bro get ur riders course , get ur liscense, then get urself on whatever it is u wanna sport between ur legs and have a grand time of it.. feel the real freedom...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 8, 2011)

My brother and I are gonna do the lighthouse ride. You go on a map pick out a lighthouse and ride the coast to it.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 8, 2011)

My plans were to ride my motorcycle all summer, but then I got the idea of growing mary j and sold my bike to do just that. I'm still having fun although there is nothing like doing 150+ on a crotch rocket, thru traffic with a group of others doing the same!


----------



## bird313 (Jun 8, 2011)

Went out to my spot today first time since Sunday, and they're all dead fml


----------



## james42 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 450 dual sport bike. It has been really helpful for my grow. I can jump on the highway from my house and then hit the trail and get to places trucks can't go. on top of that I have 10 gallon saddle bags and a back pack to carry stuff. 
If it ever comes down to me having to get the hell out of there in a hurry, its the ultimate getaway vehicle.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My brother and I are gonna do the lighthouse ride. You go on a map pick out a lighthouse and ride the coast to it.


i started in port huron and seen every light house on the east side of state.. most on the west side.. and quite a few in the u p. awespme.. go to betsie poit light house in frankfort.. it is really kewl.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i started in port huron and seen every light house on the east side of state.. most on the west side.. and quite a few in the u p. awespme.. go to betsie poit light house in frankfort.. it is really kewl.


Frankfort is a sweet little town. Nice beach and peir for wind surfing, fishing relaxing.... Leelanau peninsula rox.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do thanks for the tips. Next year when he finishes law school we are driving the pacific coast highway from la to Seattle. That should be a good time as well


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

Did anyone get some badass storms today? Quarter sized hail reported just a few minutes ago!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Frankfort is a sweet little town. Nice beach and peir for wind surfing, fishing relaxing.... Leelanau peninsula rox.


 
I love ridin 22.. we usually pull the trailer behind the harley and bring grilling stuff and grill steaks down by th boat club.. really kewl.. my fav spot is the pull out north of arcadia.. fuckin beautiful. we get there so often that i have a rock in the grass for my kickstand..lol


----------



## james42 (Jun 9, 2011)

bird313 said:


> Went out to my spot today first time since Sunday, and they're all dead fml


What happened?


----------



## bird313 (Jun 9, 2011)

James it was 102 2 days in a row in full sun couldn't get out to water them, they were crispy as fuck when I got there 3 deep purple 3 afghani OG its my own fault though I half ass hardend them off


----------



## hic (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry about the loss bird313. You still have time to grow outside. You need some clones it is kinda bordeline late for starting seeds though?

I had no hail but am damn happy we got the rain last night. I checked a few last night and had water in hand. Glad we got the rain and glad I brought the water cause they were getting thisty.

delstele - I can't give ya a good answer on the scent of the ADxFP. I am unsure, but will let you know when I have the answer. I have 2 of em right in front of my face but the smell is complex and do not have a good answer.

hammer - I will get my course in. I really just need to make it a priority.


----------



## james42 (Jun 9, 2011)

bird313 said:


> James it was 102 2 days in a row in full sun couldn't get out to water them, they were crispy as fuck when I got there 3 deep purple 3 afghani OG its my own fault though I half ass hardend them off


 Sorry to hear that bird. I watered sunday and haven't been back out since. I hope mine handled the heat ok.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a power outage.. luckily it was only out for 6 hours during my dark period, so no problems. was back on an hour before my timer was supposed to be on.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 9, 2011)

james42 said:


> Sorry to hear that bird. I watered Sunday and haven't been back out since. I hope mine handled the heat OK.


my outdoors i mixed a lot of hygromite into it to retain moisture. mine went all week without my help.


----------



## james42 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had 4 more northern lights blue's hardening off all week that are going out for good tomorrow. There all pretty good looking plants, about 1 1/2 feet tall and real bushy. I topped them using what I think was rzza's advice and stripped the week lower branches and then cut like uncle bens method.
All that's left in my little grow shack is the clones from the topping. After giving my last clones to my buddy. He's begging for more so I'm gonna give him these ones too.
He was really suprised at how big a sturdy the last ones I gave him were. He said when I told him he was getting clones, he thought they would be gangly little things.
After those are gone I'm totally sterilizing my home of anything to do with growing. That was my original plan when I started this grow and I kinda lost site of it. 
I'm giving these last four the premium treatment. There in a different location with about 10 hours of direct sunlight, 3x3 holes and lots of attention. The only bad thing is there's a slightly higher risk of them getting ripped once they start to stink. It still wouldn't be a huge loss considering the size of my other plot though.


----------



## rzza (Jun 9, 2011)

hic these cm are super sticky and so fat. they smell like grapes with super fat round buds and one has scrawny buds that are taking much longer to finish. smells much different too. rachshow has some pics on his phone of my shotglass, hes supposed topost em tonight for me.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 9, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I had a power outage.. luckily it was only out for 6 hours during my dark period, so no problems. was back on an hour before my timer was supposed to be on.


if you have an old timer dont forget to reset that as well


----------



## TheRachShow (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey gys just checking in - joe the pics won't come off my phone can't figureit out. When I get home ill upload them to my laptop and d it that way.


----------



## hic (Jun 10, 2011)

Rzza - there is a jammy CM. The buds will look fluffier but longer. I hope you got one of those phenos! I have a picture of one I did outside last year it was huge and was the biggest yeilder. twas a crowd pleaser and wish I would have took a cut last summer. I was not ale to find that pheno this winter? Although I did not start any of the seeds of that one till this summer! Will post pics soon.


----------



## james42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Saw a red helicopter flying around my area low and slow today. It seems really early for them to me out looking, but who knows.


----------



## hic (Jun 10, 2011)

View attachment 1642631View attachment 1642630


Transplanted a bit today. Took a pic of root because that seems to be the recent topic as of late.

I saw a heli flying real low and slow yesterday. This one was black. I think they are looking for marijuana already. Makes sense though it sure is easy to see black from the ground almost easier to see then a big marijuana plant I would think. I have rode in float planes in AK and I tell you what. there is no better way to learn what they see from the air then flying. That is why I know it would be easy to see black dirt and plots planted right now. I wonder if the dea and state cops feel that way as well.

Well what the fuc ... come on budget shortages shine on threw and get that heli outta the air.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 10, 2011)

if you dont camouflage your pots and pot you are CRAZY!! I have a nice little mound of dead shit all around that it blends in really good.







its in there


----------



## hic (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice JOC! I tell ya what every day I live back here in newaygo the worse I wanna get back to AK. Any good land contracts around you?


----------



## james42 (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you legal guys know if having a medical card would offer any legal protection at all if your caught growing outdoors?
I read that last year the majority of crops spotted by air in my county were card carrying people that "didn't understand" the law. 
It didn't say what there punishment was.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 11, 2011)

james42 said:


> Do you legal guys know if having a medical card would offer any legal protection at all if your caught growing outdoors?
> I read that last year the majority of crops spotted by air in my county were card carrying people that "didn't understand" the law.
> It didn't say what there punishment was.


Absolutely, read up on the rules for growing legally on the state website. Basically the same rules apply for quantity of usable product and number of plants per patient/caregiver. The outdoor plants must be kept in a secure, fenced and locked area if I recall correctly.


----------



## james42 (Jun 11, 2011)

Its a little late for me to do things by the book this year.
I have eleven plants in one spot and four in another. Its not secured and more plants then I would be allowed anyway. I'm just trying to figure out if it would be a lesser punishment if I was caught with them.
I keep hearing this add on the radio about this get legal michigan website. It sounds like as long as you have the money, getting your card is pretty easy.
After seeing a chopper already flying this year I'm getting a little paranoid.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually if you get cought breaking the law you get a stronger punishment.. and it has to be in a locked and secure FACILITY. A facility had walls and a roof. You have to have a greenhouse to legally grow.


----------



## james42 (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess ill just have to make sure I don't get caught.
I would like to try and get legal by this winter. The only problem is I'm healthy as a horse and not a very good liar.
Is there some generic ailment that people use?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 12, 2011)

james42 said:


> I guess ill just have to make sure I don't get caught.
> I would like to try and get legal by this winter. The only problem is I'm healthy as a horse and not a very good liar.
> Is there some generic ailment that people use?


you sir are the reason that medical marijuana has a bad name, assholes like yourself that have no ailments and only want the drug as recreation.


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

james - You do not have to get your medical card to grow dope. If it is a hassle to get one fuc it don't go the medical route. Their are more that grow dope that do not have their cards then grow and DO have their med cards. Before a couple years ago no one had a card. Grow your dope and use your head. The medical route is only an option. Be smart and be safe never let your anxiety make up your mind. Anxiety is were alot of mistakes occur be calm cool and collective.


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 1645534View attachment 1645533


rzza - qwubble? still not sure if I can spell that mo-fo.


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 1645551View attachment 1645546



delstele - front 2 are adxfp. smell? unsure still, cannot explain yet but a very upity green scent I have smelt before but still no explanation to what the scent could be besides good dope.


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 1645582View attachment 1645572


ghs - bubba kush


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 12, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you sir are the reason that medical marijuana has a bad name, assholes like yourself that have no ailments and only want the drug as recreation.


JoC.... Surely, you can't be serious.



hic said:


> View attachment 1645582View attachment 1645572
> 
> 
> ghs - bubba kush


Greenhouse looking good hic!


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 1645604View attachment 1645603


CM f-2 and a delstele BB cut can ya find the smokes


----------



## hic (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 1645730View attachment 1645727

tga vortex 3 females and there is a male out in the woods.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn hic those are big for this time of the year... How big were they when they went out?... and how much do you think you will average per plant?


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 12, 2011)

My buddy decided to buy horse manure to cover the smell of his grow up!! I told him it's gonna stink to high hell!! He owns the lot next to his house so he is gonna spread the manure over the yard away from his grow.


----------



## james42 (Jun 13, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you sir are the reason that medical marijuana has a bad name, assholes like yourself that have no ailments and only want the drug as recreation.


The only reason I've even considered getting a card is because every card carrying asshole that's even more healthy then me tells me to get one.
Don't worry though, ill just keep doing what I'm doing because I couldn't keep a strait face while going into the doctor with some bullshit story. 
If you are a legitimate patient then you are in the extreme minority.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 13, 2011)

Hic
How are the JB doing?
All the others look good ,I need to come up your way for a visit some time soon


----------



## hic (Jun 13, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My buddy decided to buy horse manure to cover the smell of his grow up!! I told him it's gonna stink to high hell!! He owns the lot next to his house so he is gonna spread the manure over the yard away from his grow.


 
That's funny shit - get it?. I think that would and is so cool. I guess no better way to get an asshole of a neighbor outta town. I wonder if he creates enough stinch if he will bring on more attention to the area then he would have done with just the scent of a mj plant?


----------



## hic (Jun 13, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hic
> How are the JB doing?
> All the others look good ,I need to come up your way for a visit some time soon


Come on by GD! Been waiting on ya. The Jilly is doing good. I started it when I started the herijuana. I still do not know if it is male or female though. It is still small about 8 inches. I will take a pic.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 13, 2011)

hic, how much do you think your gonna average per plant.... I was hoping for 6.... but mine are still youngins, as i just transplanted a week ago....


----------



## seedleSs. (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello ALL. Anyone interested in repping seedleSs. in michigan.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a representative already. I own the business Dank Glass. Who are you and why are you a stranger?


----------



## seedleSs. (Jun 13, 2011)

Tone.. Wow, you are killin it out in michigan. I'll ship out a few banners and displays for your store asap.


----------



## hic (Jun 13, 2011)

what is seddleSs?

troy - I have no idea what I will yeild a plant.


----------



## TheRachShow (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone, sorry I've been gone for so long been busy working. >.> Just uploaded pics off my phone, these are for Rzza's ShotGlass Comp. (Also, a few bonus ones)


View attachment 2011-05-21 16.14.25.jpgView attachment 2011-05-21 16.14.35.jpgView attachment 2011-05-16 18.06.42.jpgView attachment 2011-05-09 08.32.41.jpgView attachment 2011-05-09 18.23.24.jpg


----------



## hic (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice work rzza.


----------



## hic (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 1648130View attachment 1648128View attachment 1648129


First 2 are Agent Orange. Last pic is that JB GD. I may end up putiing a little pollen on the JB from AO just to see the outcome if I like them both in the end.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 15, 2011)

hey hic... days are too short this time of year.. been mia too long. to much goin on at this point. hope it calms down soon so i can spend more time on here other than catching up..i have some jillybean/blue fruit seeds and some strawberry kush/agent orange seedlings.. cant wait to smoke em.. got a coupole green crack plants to go outside today.. they are about 2 ft. tall.. they should be full grown by harvest i hope.. that will put me up to 5 outside. i used osmocote on 2 of em and 12-12-12 on the other one.. is this an okj fert hic? i bought some medical marijuana dirt the other day.. kinda pricey but it has everythingin it. just dd water. iput the sbk/ao in it. we will see how it works.. its a michigan product.. made in canton.. 36 bucks a bag.. im done with miracle grow..


----------



## hic (Jun 15, 2011)

hammer - I do not know much about your fert but please be carefull if it is time released. You never know when or how much it is going to release lol. Have had time release ferts do me wrong in the early years. I think it is best when it comes to time release to use a pinch less then called for when you deal with mj? idk

If it is not time released I just wasted our time.lol I like the line up hammer. I can't remember if you have a med card...do you?


----------



## PoDunk (Jun 16, 2011)

Need a little advice. I got a really late start this year. I just germinated a few Nirvana seeds that I had left from last years indoor grow. 1 White Widow Fem. and 8 freebies that I have no idea what they will be. Last year two of the freebies were sativa. They are in plastic cups and just started to pop out the dirt this morning. They will be going in the ground in Northern Western Michigan about 45 degrees latitude. Am I totally too late to pull this off or will I be able to come away with some decent smoke for myself? I know if any are sativa they wont finish. I no longer have a decent location to do anything indoors for the time being. Whats the consensus?


----------



## SisuSinivalkoinen (Jun 16, 2011)

Also wondering with you PoDunk, I have 6 white widows plus freebies from Attitude's June promo and some of the U.F.Os and was thinking about growing the Pineapple Express and possibly Burmese Kush for my first grow. It seems like it may be a little too late, and I may just end up freezing them and doing a grow next year unless someone believes that it would be possible to start a grow now.

Any advice? Thanks all

Edit: Also, I'm like less then an hour west of Detroit if that makes any difference


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 16, 2011)

You can start them and they will finish your yield will be low. My plants are 2ft - 3ft by now so you will beclosing around a month or so of your veg. But go for it. As far as that pineapple express goes make sure you put that somewhere far away from people. I grow that strain and it is PUNGENT!!! that fucker smells my entire upstairs out and I only have my mom plant up there no other plants. It stinks from veg all the way to you cash the bowl.


----------



## SisuSinivalkoinen (Jun 16, 2011)

Hahaha didn't think that would really be that big of a deal. I intend on growing about a mile away from my house in a forest, so the scent should probably be alright. I think that maybe I should just do the Burmese kush as that is my only indica, but if I can get like 1/2 oz or so dry total, then honestly I think it would be worth it as I'd be better equipped for my next grow and the seeds were free so it's not a huge deal anyway.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 16, 2011)

That pineapple express stays in my garden for a reason. It's strong knock out and the smell and flavor are intense. You'll get a half oz dry.


----------



## SisuSinivalkoinen (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you use the G13 Labs version, or something else? Just wondering.

Also, thanks a lot for helping me out. It's nice to be able to ask someone when you have no idea what the hell you're doing


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 16, 2011)

G13s. No prob find a good spot and let her rip. You'll be happy come late September early October


----------



## feelingreen (Jun 16, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1645604View attachment 1645603
> 
> 
> CM f-2 and a delstele BB cut can ya find the smokes


Nice, but I wouldn't put tobacco too close to cannabis.  

For a while there MI didn't have much going for it... Detroit vacated by the hundreds of thousands, no jobs, blah blah blah, but I've been here since birth, and now with medical legal... I might just be sticking around longer. 

Other states have more expensive fees, too, Cali I believe, for renewals as well getting the card in the first place. But, it isn't too bad here, especially just having the peace of mind of knowing you're getting safe dank, and that you can manage your condition naturally with an ancient, healing herb.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 16, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer - I do not know much about your fert but please be carefull if it is time released. You never know when or how much it is going to release lol. Have had time release ferts do me wrong in the early years. I think it is best when it comes to time release to use a pinch less then called for when you deal with mj? idk
> 
> If it is not time released I just wasted our time.lol I like the line up hammer. I can't remember if you have a med card...do you?


yea i have med card hic. still waitin for my hard card been forever and then some.. i just put about 20 blueberry clones in machine.. cant wait for my new blue berry harvest to cure.. i got a couple j's of my 1st batch to compare.. i just harvested an alaskan haze .. m i like that stuff. 

my bro in law showed up today with a sensi star and a u k jungle cheese for me. really nice clones.. i think ima gonna drop my og kush after the last ones out. im not getting quality meds from it.. shit i have so manystrains i could start my own dispensary.. lol ive been really lucky wheelin and dealin..


----------



## hic (Jun 16, 2011)

Good to hear luck has been on your side hammer. Real cool ya got a med card.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 17, 2011)

Go to seedlessclothing.com
What other clothing company makes shorts with fiskars pockets built in...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to have a pair of seedless jeans back in 1997. They had a hidden stash pocket in right pantleg about halfway down in-between the thigh and knee.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 17, 2011)

No action today?


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 18, 2011)

catch me at http://www.youtube.com/user/jeb5304?feature=mhee my outdoor/indoor mich grow


----------



## hic (Jun 18, 2011)

What is it 4 more days till solstice? ha ha ha. Time to do a bit more investigating into the new strains. Looks like I already have 3 males of sannies herijuana and perhaps 1 more? 

GD - Looks like that JB is a male.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 18, 2011)

Males are already poppin out for people?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 18, 2011)

hic, you should save me some of the herijuana pollin!.... It's my faveorite strain but I don't have any in my garden. I was maybe going to cross it with a qwerkle, or a white widow... or both. For next years grow


----------



## hic (Jun 18, 2011)

The males are sahowing sex naturally they are not flowering. Sex can be observed once plant gets a little mature


----------



## james42 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully the pics uploaded ok. Im not sure if i did it right.
I put 4 healthy plants out about two weeks ago and now they look terrible. Do you guys have any idea what is causing this?
Im thinking maybe i didnt harden them off enough, or possibly water stress.
Any ideas?


----------



## feelingreen (Jun 18, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hopefully the pics uploaded ok. Im not sure if i did it right.
> I put 4 healthy plants out about two weeks ago and now they look terrible. Do you guys have any idea what is causing this?
> Im thinking maybe i didnt harden them off enough, or possibly water stress.
> Any ideas?


Did you transition them into going outside, like just putting the pots out for a few hours a day, then gradually more? Also, did you use any insecticide/miticide before putting 'em out? What are the temps like there? What makes you say water stress??


----------



## james42 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully the pics uploaded ok. Im not sure if i did it right.
I put 4 healthy plants out about two weeks ago and now they look terrible. Do you guys have any idea what is causing this?
Im thinking maybe i didnt harden them off enough, or possibly water stress.
Any ideas?


----------



## james42 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had them in a partially shadded area for a week before they went out. They got drenched with rain while they were in pots really bad the day before they
Went out. I put seven insecticide on them there first day.
They have also started to flower for some fucking reason.
My other garden that i put out earlier this year is the same strain and its doing great.
Sorry for the double post. New phone


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2011)

come on guys. I'm going out later today to check on them.
is there something I should do to help them or just wait and see if they will recover?
they are just a backup up crop but I do have a fair bit of time an money invested in them, so I'd like to see them make it


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

james42 said:


> come on guys. I'm going out later today to check on them.
> is there something I should do to help them or just wait and see if they will recover?
> they are just a backup up crop but I do have a fair bit of time an money invested in them, so I'd like to see them make it


I wish I could help but the only thing I could tell you is what you already know, and that is that they are sick as fAwk. Maybe too small? Maybe your soil burned them up in conjunction with environmental shock?

I would probably poor a bunch of PH balanced water to them and see if they recover. If they do, they will be a while before they come around so I wouldn't be overly optimistic about a significant yield.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

Sick new pendant





car is for sale also...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Sick new pendant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the specifics of the car? WOuldn't that be sweet to sell a car on RIU? lol.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

95 impala ss with 20s velvet headliner and a bunch of extra shit. Lt1 Corvette engine and everything to make it stock again.
132000 miles and no rust what so ever. 5000
Bluebooks for 6400
Runs like a raped ape. Got my 108 speeding ticket in it to prove it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> 95 impala ss with 20s velvet headliner and a bunch of extra shit. Lt1 Corvette engine and everything to make it stock again.
> 132000 miles and no rust what so ever. 5000
> Bluebooks for 6400
> Runs like a raped ape. Got my 108 speeding ticket in it to prove it.


What kinda MPG does that pig get?


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I wish I could help but the only thing I could tell you is what you already know, and that is that they are sick as fAwk. Maybe too small? Maybe your soil burned them up in conjunction with environmental shock?
> 
> I would probably poor a bunch of PH balanced water to them and see if they recover. If they do, they will be a while before they come around so I wouldn't be overly optimistic about a significant yield.


 I guess ill just wait and see. 
I wish I hadn't given away all my clones last week. I don't even have anything to replace them with.
on the brightside if they don't make it I have a bunch of pre filled holes ready to go for next year


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

22-25 if you don't get on it. I have tires on the stocks that smoke red that go with it. Looks sick when you burn em.they are called scorchers. Gas goes quick with them on. Left red all over town. Now it has a new trans and I haven't burned em once. 20s been on it since. I fuckin love this car. But I gotta do it


----------



## firelane (Jun 19, 2011)

I finally got to see the girls. I've been traveling and haven't been able to see them for almost three weeks now. They are all still healthy, one was really thirsty but perked right up the day after I watered it. Here are some picsView attachment 1655906View attachment 1655907View attachment 1655908View attachment 1655909View attachment 1655910View attachment 1655911View attachment 1655912View attachment 1655913


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2011)

These are a few of the northern lights blues that ive had outside for about a month. There not as impressive as some of you guys plants but I couldnt be happier with them.
The five gallon bucket is for a size refference. 
Let me know what you guys think of them. Is that a decent size for this time of year?


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yours look awesome firelane


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah James.. Those are niccee.. still a solid 1.5 months of veg time left.


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Yeah James.. Those are niccee.. still a solid 1.5 months of veg time left.


Im thinking that they could potentially be monsters come fall. I have 11 of them that size, hope they all make it


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice man.. Mine aren't that big.. ill have pictures in a week or so


----------



## firelane (Jun 19, 2011)

James your plants look good, nice and green. Those will be plenty big by the end of the year. July and August are our best growing months assuming you can water them enough.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn nice to see them pics coming from you 2. Your plants look GREAT firelane It is nice to see your work. james42 congrats on you having the balls to post pics your plants, they look good too!.

james42 is gonna have some smoke come fall! - fuc yea buddy


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

View attachment 1656939View attachment 1656937



james42 - I know what haunts you. Trust me you will be haunted. You have a chance that your plant snaps outta it. After seeing your pics a couple pages back I must ask you if there are any berry bushes around? dig a hole by the plant and show me the native soil 1.5 feet down, show me the top soil.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

james42 - it is in the soil and I have lost pounds from this.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

Rain is falling hard in the west of the state as I type! No lugging shit today!


----------



## PoDunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I moved my six seedlings up North. They just sprouted about a week ago. I have them in Party cups. Been putting them out in the yard for the day then under CFL overnight. I cleared a nice spot for planting. I have the dogs pissing and shitting in the area. Dropped a bunch of bug killer granuals on the ground. I have a bunch of 5 gallon grow bags left over from my indoor grows. Should I just use those and let them sit on the ground or should I dig a hole? I figured with the late start that the 5 gallon bags would be big enough. I have tall grass and black berry bushes all around. Should I just plop them down in the tall grass opposed to setting them in the area I cleared out. I was thinking about putting my tomato plants in the cleared spot then Drop the grow bags down in the tall grass nearby. I am just concerned about all the bugs. First outdoor so any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

first outdoor grow pointers - no fish emulsion, and I think however you wanna grow em in the bags or in the ground is all up to you. As you stated you are getting a late start so you will not be getting a giant root system so planting in the ground does not matter. 5 gallon bags are fine for the same reason. late start


----------



## james42 (Jun 20, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1656939View attachment 1656937
> 
> 
> 
> james42 - I know what haunts you. Trust me you will be haunted. You have a chance that your plant snaps outta it. After seeing your pics a couple pages back I must ask you if there are any berry bushes around? dig a hole by the plant and show me the native soil 1.5 feet down, show me the top soil.


Yes hic, they are surounded by raspberry bushes. I dont have pics of the soil right now. The topsoil is less then a foot thick. below that is sand.
The holes are filled with the same marical grow soil as the ones my other plants are in.
They definitly seem to have the same problem as the plants in your picks. is there a solution to the this? or do I have to just wait and see.
this weekend I gave them some superthrive with their water just for the hell of it.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not have a good answer james42. I do know that there are certain plants/berries that do weird things to the soil around them. I have never went out to that spot with a ph tester or anything as I am not sure it has anything to do with th ph..? maybe to some degree but I feel as though it is more complex then that.

I am still researching that very topic james42. I have not really read up on that as of late and I really need to get it done. I need the knowledge man because I got a honey hole from heaven somewhere around here that if I could tame..... I would be able to own a house in the mountains as well. - Let's find a solution together shall we james. 

I did not put any there in that spot this year " the toxic soil spot " I would like to grow there again next year.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe the soil is super acidic from when all the berries drop and decompose in the soil.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats just it though puff the plants get HUGE... not a typicall scenario I assure you. When soil is acidic they as you know grow stunted and purple stem yellow leaves. Here I will find a pic to show you a bit more.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey James, I would buy a small bag of dolomite lime and spread it around the base of the plant as well as the area around it and give it a heavy watering. If it is a PH issue is could help them turn around. Just a thought since nobody knows exactly what the problem is. Good luck.


----------



## hic (Jun 20, 2011)

View attachment 1658082View attachment 1658073


idk about acidity puff? These plants were basically thrown away last year. have used the spot for years but changing position in years due to tree growth. So now I am left with about enough room there to grow about 10 pounds if I can get a remedy to this.


----------



## delstele (Jun 21, 2011)

Well its the longest day of the year its all down hill from here.


----------



## james42 (Jun 21, 2011)

Shwagbag, I saw a soil ph test kit at the doit center. I might just pick that up and see what it tells me.
The weird thing is that their growth doesn't seem to be stunted. There still growing but the leaves are shriveled up and retarted looking.
Hic, did your plants keep growing and just not produce? And do you think its possible that it could be a plant disease?
my tomatoes had a disease last year. I sprayed them with a insectide that had a copper aditive in it that cured the problem. I see you at walmart they sell products that clame to help deseased plants.
Its just a thought. Like I said before though, as much as I would like to see them do well they were just a backup crop. It wouldnt be the end of the world if they didnt make it. Still sucks though. Can never have to much dope


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey scwagbag I just put my car on eBay

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Impala_W0QQitemZ120740861339QQcategoryZ6169QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem

If you bid and no one else does you can get it for four G's... or buy it now for 6. Its got lots of pics and a good description.. I'd end the auction for 5 though


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 21, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Hey scwagbag I just put my car on eBay
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Impala_W0QQitemZ120740861339QQcategoryZ6169QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If you bid and no one else does you can get it for four G's... or buy it now for 6. Its got lots of pics and a good description.. I'd end the auction for 5 though


Cool thanks man, I peeped it on Craglist for a minute i will check out the ebay link, thanks!


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2011)

delstele said:


> Well its the longest day of the year its all down hill from here.


 
Yes my friend what a great day it was. I get just as happy on the solstice as I do christmas. It is a holiday to me and I respect the solstice. It is kinda like winter.. Glad to see it come happy to see it go. del I got one AD/FP that is insanely bold smelling. Drive on up and take whiff I still cannot explain the scent. 


GD - I need to know if that jillybean male is a f-2 and I need to know now.

james42 - did you see my last 2 pics? they grew like fucin monsters! The buds came out very dark purple and tasted like real asshole. I could not sell that weed even if I had wanted too. Gave it all way to my bro - he got a couple pounds I think?.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2011)

james42 - Other notes on condition. Leaves will feel diffrent to the touch than normal "sandpaper like". Tacoing is observed " this is where the growths do not wanna open and grow on top of each other" hard to explain.

I love the dark purple color at the end... as a matter of fact that is what gave me the idea to call a plant "midnight mass" someday.


----------



## delstele (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the offer hic I will have to make that road trip soon bro.


----------



## james42 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hic, I went out this morning in the pouring rain and top dressed them with lime. Thats as far as my efforts to save them are going. 
If they do end up giving me some shit tasting bud, then ill give water curing a try.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2011)

whenever delstele, it would be the best way for you to get back with them boys on your report. 

james if it is shit try bubble hash, You may be able to get a little cash for uit that way?.


----------



## hic (Jun 22, 2011)

You come up this way delstele you will be required to play videogames if ya stay for any length of time.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;dSBtDVZ-uTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSBtDVZ-uTY[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

Prepare to be pissed right off. 

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/article/20110622/NEWS04/106220323/1005/NEWS04


----------



## delstele (Jun 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Prepare to be pissed right off.
> 
> http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/article/20110622/NEWS04/106220323/1005/NEWS04


Yup read that shit yesterday...I hope it dose not pass but I'm pretty sure they will get there way...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

delstele said:


> Yup read that shit yesterday...I hope it dose not pass but I'm pretty sure they will get there way...


If it passes I will most likely be letting my card lapse and I will stop cultivating. Its sad but I know that state police will abuse their access to the information and I don't like the idea of being discriminated against for my right to possess a few nugs.

Its all unwarranted also, the way the law is currently written it specifically prevents authorities the right to have access to it, there are so many other options that make more sense than unrestricted access to the database. Very upsetting, more laws and less rights with extended control of the people. Goddamn conservatives and their anti pot mentality, find something important to do people.

So ridiculous, the douche argues that it will make officers aware so they won't draw their firearm during a traffic stop when they see a marijuana cig in a persons shirt pocket. Nice hypothetical there, if that's the best you've got.............. FREEZE! PUT THE JOINT ON THE DASH AND HANDS ON THE WHEEL! NOW GET OUT OF THE CAR AND LAY ON THE GROUND, DON'T TRY ANYTHING ASSHOLE!


----------



## delstele (Jun 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> If it passes I will most likely be letting my card lapse and I will stop cultivating. Its sad but I know that state police will abuse their access to the information and I don't like the idea of being discriminated against for my right to possess a few nugs.
> 
> Its all unwarranted also, the way the law is currently written it specifically prevents authorities the right to have access to it, there are so many other options that make more sense than unrestricted access to the database. Very upsetting, more laws and less rights with extended control of the people. Goddamn conservatives and their anti pot mentality, find something important to do people.
> 
> So ridiculous, the douche argues that it will make officers aware so they won't draw their firearm during a traffic stop when they see a marijuana cig in a persons shirt pocket. Nice hypothetical there, if that's the best you've got.............. FREEZE! PUT THE JOINT ON THE DASH AND HANDS ON THE WHEEL! NOW GET OUT OF THE CAR AND LAY ON THE GROUND, DON'T TRY ANYTHING ASSHOLE!



I hear ya that's is why I never applied for a card. Now I'm not saying that others that have one should not have gone through the process but I could see the writing on the wall MM card = Control! Now they want you on a list so they know if you are legal or not hmmm I think not! It's all about knowing who you are and what you are doing at all times. Then comes tax regulation these fuckers want money your money... Now get ready for the big commercial grows setting up shop so the government knows what % of THC your medicine contains pinching out the caregiver.. 

Take the way most larger employers are now paying with debit card.. Think about it... Why are they doing this?...( I know it makes keeping records for accounting easy ) That money can be traced no matter where you spend it using said card. Unless you withdraw it all as soon as the money hits your account...


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 23, 2011)

cops and politicians suck..all of em crooks..

everybodys stuff looks great. been so busy lately havent had time for much.. i will get some pics soon.


----------



## hic (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I am holding on to my card and if anyone really wants to fuc with me... I will blow their fucin head off. I am getting to old to mess around anymore. I made the choice many moons ago that I would rather die a good death. Now I know that has nothing to do with ya all - but now you know what happend to hic if I am not on here anymore - looney bin .lol

I am serious as a heart attack - they best approach peacefully if no-one wants to cry. Shit I was ready to meet God 20 years ago so?


----------



## hic (Jun 23, 2011)

hic said:


> Well I am holding on to my card and if anyone really wants to fuc with me... I will blow their fucin head off. I am getting to old to mess around anymore. I made the choice many moons ago that I would rather die a good death. Now I know that has nothing to do with ya all - but now you know what happend to hic if I am not on here anymore - looney bin .lol
> 
> I am serious as a heart attack - they best approach peacefully if no-one wants to cry. Shit I was ready to meet God 20 years ago so?


 

I do firmly believe however that most of our PO will conduct themselves as professionals around me and the scenario above will never take place. I do believe that something must be done to let leo know not to invest time or money into the legal grower and this is a problem with the current way the law reads.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

hic said:


> I do firmly believe however that most of our PO will conduct themselves as professionals around me and the scenario above will never take place. I do believe that something must be done to let leo know not to invest time or money into the legal grower and this is a problem with the current way the law reads.


Definitely not perfectly written but the problem I have is that the authorities already have the right to information regarding patients. Currently, its very limited, just as it should be so they can't use the information to discriminate against patients and caregivers. They can call and confirm the patient's card number and his status and legal limitations. It is my understanding that the info is not available to them after business hours (just fuct up) so this is also part of their justification for their efforts to gain access to the database. Its very discouraging because its just another step backwards. 

Regarding abuse of the privileges.... Perhaps most won't abuse it, but many will, I've met too many state troopers in my days most of them have hardons for writing tickets and taking people to jail. They fish, and when they have the ability to see this database when they're fishing on someone, they're gonna try to catch the fish and reel his ass to jail, if they can find a way. I've been pulled over for speeding on streets I was never even on, for lights being out when they're not, and for swerving when I was sober as hell late at night before... Bogus reasons to pull me over and hope I'm doing something wrong. This will be a state trooper's warm fuzzy whenever he pulls a cardholder over. /vent off

Hope everyone's dank is dank as fawk.


----------



## hic (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear ya shwagbag.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

hic said:


> I hear ya shwagbag.


How are the shotglass danks going?


----------



## hic (Jun 23, 2011)

I am out.. I lost.. I need to pay up.


----------



## rzza (Jun 23, 2011)

im in the running, mine has buds but i doubt i can win if were basing it on weight. im hoping for a whole gram. smells good though.


----------



## hic (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to see ya back rzza!


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 24, 2011)

They are stressed, they should bounce back, in a couple of weeks. I saw a grower who started his outdoor with already flowered plants, It's on youtube. My point is, if those can come back then yours should also, just give them some time, set em and forget em, or hurry up and wait!


----------



## hic (Jun 24, 2011)

GD where ya been?

Damn man pothead32, KB, marryiwanna boys drop like chickens it seems. There a couple others can't remember their names that have drifted off the radar.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybee there's a "Michigan growers tell your plans for this year" 2011 somewhere..


----------



## Mrblowapound (Jun 24, 2011)

Wudd up doe mi im live in da d i gt a kat piss on the back pourch in a kiddy pool its been out there for 3 weeks i use blood meal an an bone meal enough for my plant.................if ur law enforcement then fuck ya wit a aids dick


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks hic!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

Mrblowapound said:


> Wudd up doe mi im live in da d i gt a kat piss on the back pourch in a kiddy pool its been out there for 3 weeks i use blood meal an an bone meal enough for my plant.................if ur law enforcement then fuck ya wit a aids dick


I'm a gay cop with aids... so bring it¡


----------



## hic (Jun 24, 2011)

Who the hell wrote that shit dank? What site? too funny.

rzza- what did qwubble have in it besides qwerkle? I am thinking about running qwerkle and dl short true bluberry next time around...I am sure I will have a couple qwerkle males. The 2 qwubbles are growing real good. can't wait for a taste!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

It was on the previouse page of this thread


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonder why the ebonix came out in our thread but his other three posts he sounds white...huh


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

sour bubble female pollenXqwerkle female=qwubble femenized. there are no more seeds left. i think a friend has 10 that i gave him and he hasnt cracked em, ill try getting five back. for now im convinced i have the best clone only strain around. im gonna post some CM for you.


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

this is a cm that i vegged a couple months and non stop topped. she has like a hundred tops. im pretty proud of her.


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

random shots of cm that already flowered, harvested and slipped down a couple nice treats...


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

JESUSxHEADBANDxCHOCOLOPE


there are more but only one [STRECTCY] pictured.


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

shotglass (with proof of no wicking)


----------



## rzza (Jun 24, 2011)

random veg shots, plushberry and a tray of qwubble.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 24, 2011)

Went n saw my plants yesterday... all look good! about 2.5 feet tall.. it's about 1 foot from 2 weeks ago. I was wondering though... when will I start seeing males/females? I am anxious to find out how many i will have to choose from!

And also... what can be done with males?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

Is that my Clone rizza¿


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone have any clones? Im in the pontiac area.. got my card.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 24, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Went n saw my plants yesterday... all look good! about 2.5 feet tall.. it's about 1 foot from 2 weeks ago. I was wondering though... when will I start seeing males/females? I am anxious to find out how many i will have to choose from!
> 
> And also... what can be done with males?


Women will show their pussies when they feel the time is right.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 24, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Is that my Clone rizza¿


I don't think Rzza shares qwubble!


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

There has been a few lucky guys from riu who have gotten the qwubble. im sorta regretting it now but whats done is done.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 25, 2011)

Sharing is caring


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

i agree but when you have something this special it doesnt take alot of greed to wanna be the only one with it =)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 25, 2011)

rzza said:


> i agree but when you have something this special it doesnt take alot of greed to wanna be the only one with it =)


open your heart a little


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

anything for you joc...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 25, 2011)

rzza said:


> i agree but when you have something this special it doesnt take alot of greed to wanna be the only one with it =)


I have a couple strains i feel the same way about haha


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

ive actually began ridding my grow rooms (veg and bloom) of anything besides the qwubble and im concidering keeping around this one phenotype of plushberry ...havent decided yet on that though...


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 25, 2011)

troythepooh14 said:


> Went n saw my plants yesterday... all look good! about 2.5 feet tall.. it's about 1 foot from 2 weeks ago. I was wondering though... when will I start seeing males/females? I am anxious to find out how many i will have to choose from!
> 
> And also... what can be done with males?


Hash or cannabutter maybe.


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

no def not.


----------



## rzza (Jun 25, 2011)

compost pile or trash bin ...


----------



## hic (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like you been busy rzza! Damn. Thanks for getting back to me on the genetics. I am starting to show great intrest in the current grow and am waiting for qwubble. Thanks again for the beans. I have a critical trainwreck clone that will give you a higher yeild then CM and is more tasty and more potent- come cut it. 

I have a few moms for you to cut off now. Gotta get up here though in the next couple weeks. Flowering is about to begin with authority.


----------



## hic (Jun 26, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Sharing is caring


 
yes dank ... feel the power. lol


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 26, 2011)

hic said:


> I am out.. I lost.. I need to pay up.




me 2 i lost. good luck to the soon to be winner. lol. i also need to pay up..


----------



## rzza (Jun 26, 2011)

hic thanks for the offer but my rooms are reserved for qwubble now =) i just gave away a vanilla kush and all thats left now is flav and plushberry and purple kush and hbXc


----------



## rzza (Jun 26, 2011)

i cant wait for this shotglass to be done ... whos idea was this again? i forgot ..


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 26, 2011)

I also did a shotglass grow on the DL but didn't enter the competition. Lights dark right now but I will take a pic tomarrow. I just forgot to enter. I just did it for fun..


----------



## rzza (Jun 26, 2011)

cool what strain? how tall? flowering?


----------



## hic (Jun 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> i cant wait for this shotglass to be done ... whos idea was this again? i forgot ..


marryiwannas idea.


----------



## rzza (Jun 26, 2011)

has he posted any pics? or his he still playing or what? i have missed a few weeks...


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys still alive just been bussy
Havent got to check the outside girls in quite some time hoping that there ok and have had plenty of rain there way
hope everything is going well with everyones grows
hic
have you flowered the JB yet?
Has LEO inspected the greenhouse yet or do they even know about it?
Del
Hows things going Bro
Hope the BW finishes in time for ya


----------



## james42 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have some really bad news. Im almost possitive that someone found my spot. I found a boot track right on the trail that I take to get in. lots of vegitation around the plants was disturbed where I dont usually walk.
I wanted to just turn around and run but I took the time to grab up my stash of plant care stuff so there was nothing with my prints on it left behind and got the hell out of there.
Im really paranoid that I might have been caught on some hidden camera.
Its really hard considering the huge amount of work that went into it but ive pretty much decided to abandon them for the summer and pray that there there waiting for me this fall. 
really fuckin depressing


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 27, 2011)

Ouch¡ that fuckin sucks....


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's a clone of white lightning. I've been helping my friend set up his new hydro store and been busy as hell. Ill take a picture when I get home for sho. How many are in the comp¿


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 27, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hey guys still alive just been bussy
> Havent got to check the outside girls in quite some time hoping that there ok and have had plenty of rain there way
> hope everything is going well with everyones grows
> hic
> ...


Good to hear from you GD!

Why the hell would LEO inspect hic's greenhouse!?


----------



## hic (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool GD I thought they got ya for a sec. Yea that JB started showing sex about 2 weeks ago. I pulled it the other day and threw it in the weeds. I was thinking about keeping it but I was not sure if it was and f2 or not?. The cops have not stopped by yet, sucks!. I sure hope they do and I am begining to get rather bored so I hope they hurry their asses up. I have been waiting for that day for many years.

I sure hope they stop by this year though... Next year would be an even worse - first contact lol

I must admit besides harvest this is my most favorite time in growing. My head is getting used! matching up who fucks who in a month and a half. I already know heri if banging that longer flowering BW 2.2. I know tga vortex is going to bang that very floral BW 5.5

James42 - I just don't know what to say bud. Wish I coulod have coached ya a little hands on but that shit is illigal.. that too sucks. All I can say is you need to learn to master your enviroment.. You should have never put plants there.. if they have already been found it was a very very shitty spot. You must go over all variables. Outta 20 spots I check I usually only end up using 1 outta the 20... Selection my friend "selection" of the spot is the most important.

If you grow 100 what does it matter if you harvest no grams? I feel your pain though bud I really do. Not much I can say. Except a lesson learnt. I invest more time scouting then I do ANYTHING else.


----------



## hic (Jun 27, 2011)

GD I was up that way about a week ago... your plants are fine. 

Never try to spook the kids with talk of LEO.lol


----------



## rzza (Jun 27, 2011)

dankshizzle, why are your question marks upside down?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 27, 2011)

&#9733;Wh¥ n&#8709;t¿ I £ike em lik&#8364; &#8224;hat¡&#9733;


----------



## hic (Jun 28, 2011)

rzza - Danks question marks are like that because he went to school in flint. Dank was never taught the correct way to create a question mark, so we can not hold him accountable for his marks.

It is all in fun Dank, no pain or disrespect intended. Hell I went to an alternative school, never did much time in H.S. and never did graduate. Fuc I went to night school off an on till I was like 22. Never got my GED. and if that is not enough to prove no attack was given. - I got 1 nut tha't a little bigger then the other. - all in fun Dank.

And for the record I did not ever finish any schooling because I am dumb. my mind could not be tamed and therefore their assignments were all stupid. - I did not take homework home after the 8th grade - it was against my religion I told them.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Good to hear from you GD!
> 
> Why the hell would LEO inspect hic's greenhouse!?


He has his card and LEO will want to see if he is in his limits and if the greenhouse is what they want as far as the rules go. They just will want to fuck with him or at least they would where I am


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Good to hear from you GD!
> 
> Why the hell would LEO inspect hic's greenhouse!?


because he has his card and thats just what LEO doesHe will want to know that he is in his limits and the greenhouse is up to the law what ever way they decie to read itThey would be all over me where I livehicwhy did you pull the JB??? male or just didnt want it??


----------



## hic (Jun 28, 2011)

GD - it was a male. I was wanting to cross it with an agent orange but was unsure if it was an f-2? I have a hard time bringing me to use a male f-2 in any case. F-2 females are a totally diffrent scenario.

I will need the chosen female cutting for next year GD. Keep your eyes on them girls. Soon it will be time to take mommy cuttings. 3 weeks I have to get that done.

I will be cloning the top 2 BW's. CT, onion skunk, and 1 of every plant. I will kill the weak after harvest.


----------



## james42 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey hic, I know who wa snooping around my spot. On the property next door theres some downstate people camping. I talked to them a couple years ago while I was hunting back there. its not there property that im on and they really didnt seem like the cop calling types and I really doubt they will make a special trip up here this fall to rip my plants.
It looks like I might still have a shot at a harvest. We have some rain in the forecast. So hopefully I can avoid having to go back there for awhile. When I do it will be in full camo with a face mask.
Just thought id let you know whats up. Im still kinda paranoid so I probably wont be on this website for a little awhile. I even have some scrubbing software to clear my hard drive of unwanted material.


----------



## hic (Jun 30, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey hic, I know who wa snooping around my spot. On the property next door theres some downstate people camping. I talked to them a couple years ago while I was hunting back there. its not there property that im on and they really didnt seem like the cop calling types and I really doubt they will make a special trip up here this fall to rip my plants.
> It looks like I might still have a shot at a harvest. We have some rain in the forecast. So hopefully I can avoid having to go back there for awhile. When I do it will be in full camo with a face mask.
> Just thought id let you know whats up. Im still kinda paranoid so I probably wont be on this website for a little awhile. I even have some scrubbing software to clear my hard drive of unwanted material.


 
Get your med-card if ya can james and we will make all this stupid shit go away.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 30, 2011)

hic said:


> Get your med-card if ya can james and we will make all this stupid shit go away.


A great idea but it won't protect him from his current activities. Regarding cards, Michigan's attorney general is a douche! I hope everyone's week is going well!


----------



## hic (Jul 1, 2011)

I know schwag, tried to change up the subject for the young buck that is about to get burned.

GD - Hows that jack the ripper doing? I remember you said you had a plant get dug up... which plant fell "strain"?

I like the amount of rain we are getting this year. It is alot easier growing so far outdoors then it was last year just cause of the rain!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy 4th (weekend) Michiganders!

prOn!

View attachment 1672842View attachment 1672850


----------



## hic (Jul 2, 2011)

I do not know happy it will be. I do know I will be stoned for all of it though.

I'll take a walk tonight and see how a couple AO's are doing. I will show you how they are doing when I return from that walk.


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2011)

Toooo. Fuckinggggggggg. Hotttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## hic (Jul 2, 2011)

rzza said:


> Toooo. Fuckinggggggggg. Hotttttttttttttttttttt.


 
The only ones that like this weather are plants. And heat whores.


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2011)

and people with central air LOL which i just priced btw and holy crap they are cheap.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 2, 2011)

hic said:


> The only ones that like this weather are plants. And heat whores.


I guess I'm a heat whore lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 3, 2011)

hic
Havent made it up to check on the girles up there and it was a "The Dope" by Greenthumb hope she pulled through
I really need to make time to go up and check them out and give them some food


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I guess I'm a heat whore lol


 
Do not ever bring that attitude to my house... heat is not welcome here. I like cold, I need to back back to iceland, I need to back to my roots.lol

nope I am white as a ghosts in winter. this land is not for my kind. 

Michigan kinda sucks cause we get the heat and we get the cold. Not many places in the world get the shitty end of the stick like us. Many places it either simply gets too hot or too cold but not us lucky fucks in the mitten of hell.


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2011)

View attachment 1674031View attachment 1674028View attachment 1674024


you know how I like em...chest high by the 4th of july! some ao girls that looked like they were thinking about suicide after the heat yesterday. I told em it would be alright soon so, they should be feeling better this morning!

Schwag - nice pics what ya got there? looks like a good time!


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2011)

View attachment 1674051View attachment 1674050


rzza - this is what has happened to those qwubble seeds you gave me. I am really thinking hard about hitting em with just a touch of vortex pollen while I have it laying around. I do have a vortx male that is gooey as hell and am almost thinking why not?. I do want your blessing about the whole ordeal. If it is as good as you say and if it is as good as the stems already smell I would like to keep some kids around?.

I have already tooken of a clone of each.


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2011)

View attachment 1674066View attachment 1674056View attachment 1674058



First 2 pics are that Critical Trainwreck. I have 2 in the GH but I can only get a pic of 1 at a time so I said forget it and just took a pic of this one. I cannot tell you what a pain it is to grow. It has the wild branching of the trainwreck the size of critical mass and has a taste that is unigue to neither. like a hazey grapey zesty sandlewood. This is the pheno I will be running with and will introduce herijuanna pollen to then the back cross. I am choosing heri cause it is potent and I think would go good together in the tast department as though they both have that sandlewood. The CT is not very resiny but I think heri will cure that.

3rd pick was tooken to show you all I will be pushing them walls to the limit as I promised.


----------



## rzza (Jul 3, 2011)

great work hic. pollenate!


----------



## hic (Jul 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> great work hic. pollenate!


 
Then consider it done. If the cross is worth a shit, I'll get ya some beans or a cut "your granddaddy rights".


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 4, 2011)

Hic I'm right there with you. Chest high by the 4th of July!! I've lstd the whole time so now I gotta get serious with the tie down


----------



## hic (Jul 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hic I'm right there with you. Chest high by the 4th of July!! I've lstd the whole time so now I gotta get serious with the tie down


 
Nice puff, soon it will be time puff tough won't it!


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah buddy!! They are bushing out so I will be needing some stakes pretty shortly. They've all out grown the tomato cages


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. Just got back from electric forest festival and it was off the hook. General hydroponics were there and they hooked it up faaaat! I got 36 bottles of nutrients for free. They were giving the shit out for free so I went back everyday and got hooked up. 2 shirts, spray bottles, even a 8 foot general organics banner! I have 3 bottles of the whole organic line, azamax, and rooting rapid start. So I would recommend going next year. 
Looks like I have a hydro store in my basement now


----------



## hic (Jul 5, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Wow. Just got back from electric forest festival and it was off the hook. General hydroponics were there and they hooked it up faaaat! I got 36 bottles of nutrients for free. They were giving the shit out for free so I went back everyday and got hooked up. 2 shirts, spray bottles, even a 8 foot general organics banner! I have 3 bottles of the whole organic line, azamax, and rooting rapid start. So I would recommend going next year.
> Looks like I have a hydro store in my basement now


 

Cool beans Dank! 

Hey you could go to all the festivals with your boys, gather up nutes and sell them to your bros on RIU for a discount. Push that shit Dank. Get it rolling, we'll keep you rolling. Fuck yea dude that is what the boys need Danks shop of "black market" nutes.

Think Dank of all the overhead you will not have to make-up? If you ran that shit simple.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to the next one in August. otherwise camp bisco is next weekend in new York then "all good" in pa. Anyone ever try the organic?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 5, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I'm going to the next one in August. otherwise camp bisco is next weekend in new York then "all good" in pa. Anyone ever try the organic?


Where and when are these festivities in MI? Nice freakin lineup for free!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 6, 2011)

"Dude where's my tent" is towards west side of state. Electric forest was at the double jj ranch in rothbury MI...


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to the Rothbury fest one year and had a super good time!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to both rothburys. Amazing time. I tripped out so hard... there is a caregiver fest comming up too


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you need a card to go to the fests??


----------



## hic (Jul 6, 2011)

GD how is that JTR doing?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I went to both rothburys. Amazing time. I tripped out so hard... there is a caregiver fest comming up too


A caregiver fest eh? Sounds like a good opportunity to speak out against the legislative movements regarding patient privacy!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes to the card at caregiver festival. No at any other fest. Its low key and not advertised


----------



## rzza (Jul 6, 2011)

who has the qwubble besides hic and rikkibobbi? speak up...


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 6, 2011)

The JTR is awsome got 5 outside that I havent visited yet
That The Dope by greenthumb is wild alot like the BW high almost too much "if that is possable and the G13 has HUGE buds flowered one in my 150 w fridge and HOLY SHIT
got almost 6 oz one bud went smoked its 3 by its self havent smoked it yet but stinks really good lol
really dont know what to donate to your greenhouse now


----------



## hic (Jul 6, 2011)

You donate the best represents you. Gotta be unique has to stand out amongst the others in 1 area. Wether its taste, unique buzz, potent, aroma, branching style, leaf structure, coloring.. etc.

That is what makes the Green House mine and unique. What you give me I can share with Michigan at some point. Every year welcoming a few new faces to the family that wise growers have chosen to be their avatar in my soon to be built temple room of mothers.

I have already out grown this Green House.. I knew it would be like this. Leaving a path of steps behind. I am currently going over specs for my first real facility. This building will be nothing more then another stepping stone. I will leave it behind as well as this Green House in 2012.

I have already began the process of obtaing a variance for building next years Green House. I will let someone use the current one for tomatoes or some shit next summer.

Needless to say - 2nd facility will be the one I make my own, this is where the mammas will live for some time. I will take them whenever you have until end of next summer to find who is worthy. If you find one now I will also take it.. but make damn sure that is who you choose cause there is no 2nd chances in the hall of mothers you each get 1 chance to rep yourself to MI and to RIU and me.


----------



## rzza (Jul 6, 2011)

my shotglass is about done. who else is in still? ill be chopping in a couple days, give r take. i think its gonna yield a gram but rachshow guessed two. i think like point eight. lol the little fucker smells great though. its headband chocolope. 

my other hbxc hermed out. well one out of three did.


----------



## rzza (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone else flowering the hbxc from joc?


----------



## rzza (Jul 7, 2011)

Weighing in at 1.7 grams, soaking wet ....

Rzza's entry to the SHOTGLASS GROWOFF 2011.

Headband X Chocolope.


brought to you by Rzza, made possible by Jesus of Cannabis and enjoyed by Therachshow


----------



## rzza (Jul 7, 2011)

that thing could have easily stayed another week but the truth is i was chopping other plants down and i couldnt stop myself.


----------



## delstele (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's what I have been growing this year..


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 8, 2011)

looks dope


----------



## hic (Jul 9, 2011)

delstele - how do they taste? One of then looks like it would smoke real good.


----------



## delstele (Jul 9, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - how do they taste? One of then looks like it would smoke real good.



Ha it will too I bet....


----------



## hic (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the flowers delstele. Maybe someday you can come up this way and show me what must be done for me to create something similar. You can get laid with flowers like that my friend.lol


----------



## hic (Jul 9, 2011)

ALERT....

I was told yesterday a helicopter landed in a corn field right by a relatives house. This helicopter was black and it was there to gather marijuana. - Game on.

They wer not my plants either. Probly someone from the city playing cowboy.


----------



## firelane (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my favorite plant so far. It has been really healthy since it was a seedling. It is Confidential Cheese from DNA. View attachment 1683171


----------



## hic (Jul 9, 2011)

That is a beautifull healthy plant firelane. Please bring some over when it is finished. I wish to smoke a bit of it.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 10, 2011)

hic I thought the state was broke the country is going into defalt ,LEO has the money to look for pot .
Go figure
Del nice lookin pond , did the moss servive from the smoke in?


----------



## delstele (Jul 10, 2011)

hic any time this week I have time. if you can grow cannbis like I know you can a pond is just as easy godda get some tires first though.

Fairlane good looking girl you got there.
GD ja mon its growing good looks cool it morphed into long tree like plant.

Thaks for the kind words bout the pond...


----------



## hic (Jul 10, 2011)

You boys with ladies in the woods. It would be a good idea to think about watering them. It's getting dry and no rain for a few more.
Remember you want a good yeild... water it then.


----------



## rzza (Jul 10, 2011)

my shotglass dried at 0.5g.


----------



## hic (Jul 10, 2011)

congrats rzza! I think you won? I however am sad to inform you but the guy that was runnin that department ran out on us so basically you are fucked for your prize.


----------



## rzza (Jul 11, 2011)

lol there was a prize? well there is at least one more player left ...and if i win, it would be by default LOL 0.5 grams


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Guys the PIGS ARE FLYING in Berrien county to day
They just got done with the corn field behind my house 
about 30 min at what? $1000 a hour and didnt find anythingthey are out over other fields in the area
What BS when they dont have money for the schools ect
Anyway be on the look out got mine moved as they were at the other end of the field pretty close to close for me but the rush was pretty big hope they didnt see them
been about 1 hr now so think Im good
Does that mean they blew there wad and wont fly so much in the fall?


----------



## hic (Jul 12, 2011)

That means you are a little lucky! 

Good to hear you did not take a blow from leo GD.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea there is only one thig leo is going to blow here if I can help it LOL


----------



## hic (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny shit GD.

Yea the Girls and boys out in the world are doing fine. Maybe I will go check out them CM's "not onion skunk" are doing. I got the onions in the GH waiting for heri as well.


----------



## rzza (Jul 12, 2011)

the cm that smells like cherries is my fav =)


----------



## hic (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you found a good pheno from them f-2's. I have only ran accross a couple that I really did not care for. I know all the ones I ran but the afgani leading pheno are yeilders. 

rzza - I also wanted to tell ya outta all of the clones I took from the GH the qwubble #2 rooted the fastest. Thought you should know.

All is good in the GH and in the woods. I am seeing stretching everywhere. Sannies herijuana is fast for all you outdoor go-roos. 

Will be giving the girs a haircut and making em look proper today and yesterday and friday. Flowering is upon us for some strains and just a stone throw away for the others.

Any Helis in the sky today? They can pop up anywhere at anytime. Seems like until the end of august they can appear? any one got any intel on how late they usually fly here in MI? How long into the summer I mean.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 14, 2011)

as I said hope they blew there wad on searching early and wont have the funds to look any more
hic I have made my desition on my donation it will be JB mostly for the taste the high from the Jack the ripper and The Dope are better and the dope is really sweet JB just stands out
The G13 has the best yeild I have seen yet but the JB still beats it on taste, just took some clones so I should be able to come your way in a week or so
Do you want any others? Just let me know they are there for the taking
GD


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone here tried the M3 soil from Rothbury yet?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Anyone here tried the M3 soil from Rothbury yet?




hey schwag, i am using it now. i have 4 or 5 buckets with it in. the clone i t/p are growing really good. i havent any in the flower room yet.. but i also just bought another 1000 w set up. so we will see. i kept records of yeild in my m/g dirt. but it will be a new game with the new light also. so far i like the m3 dirt. also when its wet it is still fluffy and good drainage. ill let ya know how it goes.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sticking with the promix from the greenhouse by me. They sell it off cheap around October. All my girls have pistils showing I'm just waiting for the flower to start. Like a fat kid on cake. Lemon skunk seems to be the lowest yielder it's the smallest with TGE coletrain being the largest. The exile is the bushiest with the critical + right there with it. The blue widow stinks the most and the sleestack is all around the most average average height and bushiness.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 14, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey schwag, i am using it now. i have 4 or 5 buckets with it in. the clone i t/p are growing really good. i havent any in the flower room yet.. but i also just bought another 1000 w set up. so we will see. i kept records of yeild in my m/g dirt. but it will be a new game with the new light also. so far i like the m3 dirt. also when its wet it is still fluffy and good drainage. ill let ya know how it goes.


Nice Hammer! I like the idea, glad to see it being produced here in the great state. Good luck setting up your new equipment and have fun!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm sticking with the promix from the greenhouse by me. They sell it off cheap around October. All my girls have pistils showing I'm just waiting for the flower to start. Like a fat kid on cake. Lemon skunk seems to be the lowest yielder it's the smallest with TGE coletrain being the largest. The exile is the bushiest with the critical + right there with it. The blue widow stinks the most and the sleestack is all around the most average average height and bushiness.


That's cool, a lot of people like promix. What kind of amendments do you make to the soil or what do you use for feedings? Just curious what various feeding methods people like to use for outdoor. I just scored some llama shit for my friend and gave it to him. 3 bones for a small paper sack lol.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 15, 2011)

Cut a couple plants last night..





Not bad for soil...


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm using espoma plant tone for veg and the tomato tone for veg. I added a shit ton of earthworms to the soil and steer manure for nitrogen in flower also a 45ft maple tree is about 15 ft away and has been decomposing leaves for years.


----------



## rzza (Jul 15, 2011)

littl known secret round here ...sshhhhhhhhh

promix 2.5 cu ft. for $11 at home dePOT. keep it in our thread


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 15, 2011)

rzza said:


> littl known secret round here ...sshhhhhhhhh
> 
> promix 2.5 cu ft. for $11 at home dePOT. keep it in our thread


Is that the medium of choice for outdoors?


----------



## rzza (Jul 15, 2011)

im indoor only but i use it too. but from what i hear they like pro mix and heavy harvest outside.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 15, 2011)

Cooool, yeah that's cheap! Do you add organics to it or do you use a start to finish feeding schedule?


----------



## rzza (Jul 15, 2011)

well both ...i like blood and bone and kelp and worm poo.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 15, 2011)

The inside of the hat id SIIIIICK





Swooped it up in lansing yesterday when I was getting glass material. couldnt pass it up


----------



## hic (Jul 15, 2011)

Gd I will take the jilly bean with open arms/ I will take a jack the ripper as well as long as both are the pick of the litter from the seeds. 

I will take the JTR because for a year now I have wanted to grow it. I will also play with the genetics. I know come this fall the herijuana x BW cross will need a suitor... they may have ak-47, they may have ak-48, but Michigan will have 50-cal.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 15, 2011)

My HOME DEPOT didnt know what I was talking about when I asked for PROMIX they said it sounded like a building material


----------



## rzza (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah ya gotta call around. the madison heights store has it for sure.


----------



## hic (Jul 16, 2011)

Good looking smoke Dank, what strain did you grow in the soil?

rzza you should see the size of your qwubble. Vortex? I may have to raise the roof.

Any helis today?


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

yes i should....lets see 

they get full dont they? thick, and full. I &#9829; qwubble.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> yes i should....lets see
> 
> they get full dont they? thick, and full. I &#9829; qwubble.


Me too and I've never even smoked it lol.


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

when she gets closer to done i will take good shots OUT OF THE FLOWER ROOM. for now heres qwubble.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

Love pic 1!


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

critical mass


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish I had that kind of space for my plants lol. I have mine packed into a 4 x 4 like mexicans in a minivan.


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

plushberry NONKEEPER


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

plushberry KEEPER


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

headband x chocolope

this is the second one i ran, this one DID NOT hermie (so far) the other one did at this stage.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice pics man, how many lights are you running in that room?


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

two. im adding two more soon.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 16, 2011)

this may sound like a freak show, but i am seeing flashing lights in the southern sky. me nd a feiend of mine have been watching these lights for 15 mins now. the stars are moving behind it. fuckin weird. hopefully smeone will see this besides us. hes a non medicater.


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

i like how you added he doesnt smoke weed. LOL


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 16, 2011)

lol but its true rzza. lol the thing is still hanging there flashing. it is moving with the horizon. weird. if ya fel like looking thatd be gerat for a 2nd opinion, southern most slight east


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

You have time to post about it then you can surely grab a video or pic!


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

Quick !


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 16, 2011)

View attachment 023.jpg View attachment 028.jpgView attachment 030.jpg


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 16, 2011)

my personal favorite pictures of the qwubble(first batch)buds. These were all taken from my phone, the other two pictures are of RZZA's shotglass contest


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 17, 2011)

rzza said:


> You have time to post about it then you can surely grab a video or pic!


it was too far i dont have that kind of equipment rzza,


----------



## hic (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 1694626View attachment 1694625


rzza your qwubbles. 

For what reason did one plushberry shine more then the other taste size color potency ...etc? Which one did you keep and why?


----------



## rzza (Jul 17, 2011)

gorgeous hic.

i only had two phenos of the plush to work with and the non keeper was sorta hideous. i was lucky enough that the other one was a true keeper. it appears to be the 'pink' phenotype thats so sought after.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a crop





Only four plants and two main colas aren't dry on the two lil ones


----------



## hic (Jul 17, 2011)

You boys gotta water this week! If you do not you will slow your plant and potentially harm the root system. You want a thriving set of roots when you start getting them white hairs. Good luck boys, I know I have been busy watering as of late and the ladies outdoors are each needing 2 gallons at a time at least... 

Won't be long now boys I can feel it! the sticky fingers, the smokey room, and lines of buds drying. 1 month and the banging begins. 

Nice pics rzza, make sure you leave a bud of that plushberry for the harvest party. Been wanting to take a few pulls of that shit anyway.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

That w.l. has 6.66 ounces in it....


----------



## hic (Jul 17, 2011)

delstele - whats up with that MM? How did in turn out how many phenos you run accross at how many seeds?


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn is it HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rzza (Jul 18, 2011)

you said it dave


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm getting rain!!! Yeah buddy that raindance finally payed off!


----------



## hic (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not pleased with the weather either. 

GD have you been up to water your girls? 1 of them jammy cm f-2's I started is gonna be jammy. I can tell by the structure of the plant and the smell. The structure is what gives it away. Grows slender and not branchy in veg, in pre-flower the top of the plant spreads like a bad disease... got 1 outta 3 seeds plants in the jammy f-2 to be jammy. I cannot wait to run these in the future. I ran the skunky afgani f-2 seeds and found that onion skunk. I wonder what I will find if I run 12 female jammy cm f-2's? I will see when it's time I guess.


----------



## hic (Jul 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm getting rain!!! Yeah buddy that raindance finally payed off!


 
keep on a dancing puff! I want 2 strait days of rain.


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2011)

View attachment 1697746View attachment 1697743View attachment 1697745



Well what do ya do? Last pic is sannies herijuana, I told ya she was Quick! The other 2 pics are of marijuana as well.


----------



## rzza (Jul 19, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD SO SICK MY QWUB IS PART OF THAT MONSTROSITY??? 

I &#9829; HIC. 

inspiration-)


----------



## firelane (Jul 19, 2011)

The greenhouse is looking beautiful hic. Good thing you built it tall. How big is that, 10-12 ft? You are going to have some monsters.

Nice to see some plants budding. Four out of six of mine are flowering too.


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 19, 2011)

So when are we having this smoke fest? at the end of harvest?


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2011)

Well firelane that greenhouse is a prototype a first draft if you will. Next years gh will be what I want, thing is for what I want I have to go threw a variance process to get that legit. I did not know that I could only build the gh in the back yard when I was ready. I wanted to build it out in the front field but the law reads I cannot without a variance from the township. I could not get a variance in time for this years grow so I threw up a usable prototype for this year. 

I am sure next year my wife will grow something in it but as for me it's purpose will end with the last plant of this year. I am glad I built it at 12.5 foot but I learned with the prototype I want and am going to need at least 14 feet tall with the next gh. In next years gh the girls will be put in the ground 

oh yea rzza qwubble is a coming to a paper near me real soon. The 2 qwubble stems have diffrent odors. So I will have a choice in a pheno!


----------



## hic (Jul 19, 2011)

firelane which strains are currently flowering? I need to know so that I know.lol


----------



## hic (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 1698409

One of the AO's. This one is very sticky and leads towards JTR. I also have a AO that smells like all of a tangerine. I have 4 AO's this year. 

For the record bugs seem to really like the AO's that lean towards the orange skunk much more then the jtr phenos.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 20, 2011)

How many plant you got in the GH hic?
They get much bigger you can use the stems for the new GH LOL


----------



## whit26 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got some bigger goals next year thanks to yall guys.


----------



## hic (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 24 in the GH.

I also have which I did not mention of... 2 of agent orange so I got 6 of them total. I kept a male that lead of both one that reeks of tangerine and one that leads towards jtr "that jtr male is sticky"

I have 2 vortex males, I have 2 herijuana males. I kept a herijuana and a vortex male that I think are what I want in the GH. I have the AO males and others out in the world. 

I really cannot wait to put herijuana pollen on a the vortex ladies.

Helis are out HARD today. I have seen them myself flying to the north and to the west. To the big state land I am sure after they saw the pics of that herijuana I posted.

Glad we could help you get your mind right whit26.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

105 hEAT iNDEX!!!!!


----------



## firelane (Jul 20, 2011)

Cataract Kush and Confidential Cheese are both flowering. They aren't quite as far along as your Herijuana, but they are definitely flowering. 

My plants in the greenhouse have already reached the ceiling. I don't know whats going to happen to them, but I am definitely learning some stuff for next year. Also, since I can only water them on the weekends, and they are in 20 gallon pots, by the time I get up to water them, they are near dead from being so dry. This week is going to be a good test for them, I think if they can make it through this heat, they will make it to the end. The other thing I'm nervous about after reading other greenhouse grows is humidity. I have an exhaust fan, but I'm not sure if it will be enough. If you end up with a lot of humidity in yours, you can prob just take some side panels off to get the air flowing. Do you have ventilation in there? It is definitely something to consider for the fall.


----------



## hic (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 4 fans a window with fence over it and when it is hot I pull one of the roof panels to the side a couple feet.

I have my ladies in 20 gallons as well and I do not know if mine would survive a week without water? in this heat no way.

They may make it if your medium was rather thick. Pro and con to airy soil is it does not hold the water as well as a thick soil base. I used about half RC1 mix and half black dirt full of worms.


----------



## firelane (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice, you are set for ventilation. I used smart pots and they dry out quicker, but are supposed to stay a little cooler in the heat. I am using Promix, so it isn't thick and drys out quickly. All things to consider for next year. They have to make it from Sunday to Friday every week with no water. Next week I have a family member watering them on Wednesday, so that will help, but that is a one time thing. I hope they make it through this week. I also worry that later in flower they will be very thirsty by mid week. This was a sample run for my greenhouse, so when I rebuild it I'll know what I need and have a good idea how to make the best use of it. Sounds like you are doing the same.


----------



## hic (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup sounds like we are both doing the same shit. You know they say great minds think alike.lol Thanks for the intel on them strains that are flowering already here in MI. Even if I never grow em I will always be a ble to help steer a bro strait.

Yea Rach, did you say something about a harvest party? I want to have it around august 25th. That way I know vortex and the sativa leaners will be done.


----------



## rzza (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 21, 2011)

rzza said:


> View attachment 1700211View attachment 1700212


WTF iS tHAT aLL aBOUT?


----------



## rzza (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a shit ton of likes


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 21, 2011)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2011)

No helis were seen or heard today! Hope they are done with this area. I have heard from a couple boys that they hit our county pretty hard yesterday and the day before.

See we live 20 minutes of GR so all the city boys that wanna do an outdoor grow have to go north, east, west, or south to do so. We have more plants in this county then I will ever know. I do know that a wise grower usually goes north and north from a big city is where I live.


----------



## my1stgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey what up fellow michiganders I got a question for the seasoned outdoor growers. Ive been inducing flowering by covering my plants up for 12 hrs and the first couple weeks things were going real good but now it seems they are at a stand still the last 2 weeks could it be from this high heat and humidty we've been getting? If so what can I do to get the yield I want possibly let them grow a week or so longer then normal?


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2011)

All depends, How hot does it get in the thing you were covering up the plant with when the sun is still shining?

Some strains do not like alot of water when at the end of flower... could it be overwatered? over fertilized? Roots getting into clay or sand?

It is in the ground right.. your plant?


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2011)

View attachment 1701166View attachment 1701165View attachment 1701164


delstele - first pic is one of them alien dog x fruity pebbles.

2nd pic jammy cm f-2, 3rd is CT critical pheno "the sweet skunky afgani shines threw in this CT pheno"


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2011)

View attachment 1701187View attachment 1701183View attachment 1701172



First pic is the back-up heri male. 2nd pic is a AO and 3rd pic is another cm-f2 seedling from the jammy mom "this one smells skunky"


----------



## rzza (Jul 21, 2011)

i got a cm coming down soon =)


----------



## hic (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that those afgani cm phenos would go good with a dash of fruity sativa.

I have a peppery apollo leading male in vortex that I am going to hit that cm onion skunk with.


----------



## my1stgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

hic said:


> All depends, How hot does it get in the thing you were covering up the plant with when the sun is still shining?
> 
> Some strains do not like alot of water when at the end of flower... could it be overwatered? over fertilized? Roots getting into clay or sand?
> 
> It is in the ground right.. your plant?


I'm in a home made green house and no I'm not in the ground I'm in 5 gallon bags. The room pretty much stays true to temp outside but at night the humidity jumps up. Like I was sayn all was good the 1st couple weeks they were eating, drinking, and growing good but it seem they've slowed down sense this bad weather have came...


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2011)

Well my friend it is not the heat or humidity. I have the same shit go on as you in my greenhouse with the extreme heat and the humidity and my plants love it.overfertilized? rotten roots?


----------



## my1stgrow (Jul 22, 2011)

hic said:


> Well my friend it is not the heat or humidity. I have the same shit go on as you in my greenhouse with the extreme heat and the humidity and my plants love it.overfertilized? rotten roots?


I'm sure they're not over fertilized how would I know if the roots are rotten?


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2011)

my1stgrow said:


> I'm sure they're not over fertilized how would I know if the roots are rotten?


You will know if you have rotten if the plant quits growing. lolHeat in your planters? I have had plants become cooked because the heat from the sun cooked the roots. Water logged would be the other reason... but I do not think over water is your issue?Look at your roots to tell if they are fried. They will be very thin and dark brown. When your roots are not cooked they will be thick and white.


----------



## my1stgrow (Jul 22, 2011)

hic said:


> You will know if you have rotten if the plant quits growing. lolHeat in your planters? I have had plants become cooked because the heat from the sun cooked the roots. Water logged would be the other reason... but I do not think over water is your issue?Look at your roots to tell if they are fried. They will be very thin and dark brown. When your roots are not cooked they will be thick and white.


 Ok thanks alot buddy...


----------



## hic (Jul 22, 2011)

Got marijuana leaf slice in the outside corner of my right eye, it hurts.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 22, 2011)

fucky'd up again.
I have the ice catcher going, 17"
Fdd's Sherlock, I call Harry because it has one eye like the resident in the workplace, "Harry" who also has one eye
and the fdd SPOON WITH NO NAME BUT IT KNOWS HOW USEFULL IT IS TO ME.
sorry for the caps.

I had a co-worker explain that she is breaking up with the BF cause all he does is go to work and come home and smoke pot all night.
I said sounds like a good guy and laughed and left, poor poor big tittied girl...a youngster.

Listening to WhiteSnake-Greatest Hits


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2011)

keep the caps coming. I still got one good eye to read with.

Watch out for the BW fan leaf, tis sharp along the edges.


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2011)

The bees are really getting the pollen off that spare herijuana. Something to think about.


----------



## Ai9184 (Jul 23, 2011)

Have any of you got any signs of flowering? Im worried i got some early skunk out and im afraid they wont finish in time...When do you guys switch over to bloom nutes? my girls are getting huge with tons of foilage but no signs of flowering yet.


----------



## hic (Jul 23, 2011)

Most of my girls are still going threw the stretch and do not expect to see popcorn buds till the first weeks of august. I have one strain that is flowering good outta all of em.

Have no fear unless we are at august 15th and you have no sighn of bud.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 25, 2011)

hic said:


> Most of my girls are still going threw the stretch and do not expect to see popcorn buds till the first weeks of august. I have one strain that is flowering good outta all of em.
> 
> Have no fear unless we are at august 15th and you have no sighn of bud.


hey hic, long time no chat. i have a milky way male. gonna collect some pollen from that. also nutes, when do i start putting bloom nutes on em. my green crack is about 4.6 ft tall now and no pre flowers yet.also ur right about holding them plants down. i had to give up on stakin em down. i let em go to long between stakes. oh well ill be better at it next year. havent seen any choppers here yet. hopefully they run out of budget or fuel while flying. thanks hic. ur planrts sound like there doin great. i did a bunch of blueberry clones and there getting big enough for t/p. if ya want one let me know. well hook up. also picked up some sensi star , uk jungle cheese, super lemon haze and northern lights x super skunk x haze. he said the nlxskxhaze he brought back from amsterdam the year it won cannibis cup. who knows it does sound inviting though. the alaskan haze i have is a really good smoke and am asked for it all the time. got 2 coming out of room very soon. ill quit ramblin and catch ya later hic. happy growing.


----------



## whit26 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it too late to spray for bud worms guys?


----------



## firelane (Jul 25, 2011)

I am still spraying neem oil on them. If you don't have buds I don't think it can ever be too late to start, unless they already laid eggs in there. I will stop once my buds start forming a little more. Probably another couple of weeks. I am no expert on bug control, but this year I have less damage with the neem oil. I don't really like the idea of spraying it onto buds. Even though it is organic, it smells bad and is an oil.

Anyone know when to stop using it? 
When is the coast clear with bud worms? And when is too far into budding to spray?

Here are a couple of updated pics of the plants. So far so good. I had someone I can trust, and lives nearby, volunteer to water the plants in the greenhouse on Wednesdays. Thats one problem solved.


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 25, 2011)

Wowzer, thems some plants!


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pics Firelane have the choppers been by your way yet?? no camo would have me hearing flying pigs all the time , I have a hard enough time with the plants in the corn (My nerves cant take it ) said last year I wouldnt grow behind the house and I have 3 out there , couldnt help myself


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Shit looks huuuge


----------



## firelane (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never seen one. I worry more about someone stealing them, but cops scare me too. The ones in the greenhouse have a little cover, because the glass is dirty. The only ones that really stick out are the two bushes with no cover, but that spot gets the best light in my yard. And is pretty out of sight from my neighbors.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

I would hope you didn't have any neighbors with shit like that hangin out back lol. They look really good though.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*&#9733;i saw the sign&#9733;* little white hairs popping. Ill have pics tomarrow. Too dark


----------



## rzza (Jul 25, 2011)

you dont even water your own plants!?! your my hero, fasho.


----------



## firelane (Jul 25, 2011)

I water them on the weekends. They are at my vacation home that is a two hour drive for me.


----------



## hic (Jul 25, 2011)

View attachment 1706202View attachment 1706201View attachment 1706200


Heri is already getting the crystals! Pic 2 and 3 are not heri but just pics of far away and close.

Hey hammer glad to hear things are going well. I hear ya bud about the posts, ya gotta have em for the MI wind or them bigger plants are usually toast before they are finisished. I will take a BB cut if it is the bluest you have ever smoked. Won't be long now hammer and the puff will be on!


----------



## hic (Jul 25, 2011)

View attachment 1706211View attachment 1706207View attachment 1706204


To the people that ask about flowering nutes and when to put them on. I start appying bat guanno about the time they are done with stretching, When they stretch many plants I have grown use alot of N. After the stretch and no N deficiancy in sight and the buds become noticable, I begin feeding for flowers.

That is what I do. I use bat quanno for flowers. I use fish emulsion to supplement for N when needed. I use Grow Big veg for veg and fish emulsion. I use molasses sometimes and I use olivias for root health when I want to use it. I grow cheap but yet they still grow BIG, ain't that someting? 

rzza - middle pic is a qwubble.


----------



## hic (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pics firelane, I love to see dope grown in MI!

Glad to hear you got hairs dank.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey just stoppin in to see if you guys have spider mites on your outdoor ladies? pretty much every farmer in the state, including me, have them pretty bad on our soybeans. they say the hot and dry weather brings em out.


----------



## sam goleb (Jul 26, 2011)

something is very wrong i think poles have moved


----------



## rzza (Jul 26, 2011)

i was under the impression that they cant live in temps above 82 or eighty somethin ....


----------



## sam goleb (Jul 26, 2011)

north has shifted


----------



## sam goleb (Jul 26, 2011)

look at the moon tonight


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Make a Pb&j and eat it naked under it


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 26, 2011)

The little fuckers can live through anything I thimk


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> i was under the impression that they cant live in temps above 82 or eighty somethin ....


kinda the opposite, the hot weather brings em out.


----------



## hic (Jul 26, 2011)

sam goleb said:


> look at the moon tonight


 
No moon only airplane lights.

Good to see you again cmt


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 27, 2011)

dont mites die below 70 degrees?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> dont mites die below 70 degrees?


its been below 70 the passed few nights and they're still kickin....little bastards...a good rain will get rid of them but there isnt any in the forecast.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 27, 2011)

the rain is coming cmt. it will be here round noon or so in my area. could be nasty this afternoon. up to an inch.


----------



## sam goleb (Jul 27, 2011)

something is Very wrong with the sun an moon the earth has tilted


----------



## sam goleb (Jul 27, 2011)

not since i was a a kid


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

Its the self destruct mode...


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

Uh ooh I'm almost at 666 posts.... one more after this... wtf should I do? This might be my last post ever!


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2011)

just quickly post twice.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

Nobody look at this post.... it will only be 30 seconds of it..


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

That was close..


----------



## PoDunk (Jul 27, 2011)

Quick question. I posted back in mid June that I got a late start. I have my plants in 5 gallon grow bags. They are about 18" - 24" tall now and doing quite well. They have really taken off over the last couple of weeks. 
Two weekends ago they were barely even 8" tall. I have 1 Nirvana feminized Widow and 4 unknown freebies. As of last weekend none of the four were showing sex. One might be a male. I was going to give it another week to make sure they are nuts and not leaves trying to sprout. 

I was wondering if it would be worth while at this point to move any of them into a larger pot or is 5 gallons enough room for the size of the plants. I was thinking about transplanting the Widow. I don't want to do it if it is not going to make much difference at this point. Won't be able to check on them again until Friday.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

5 is straight.


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2011)

what did you do at 186 posts?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

I dunno.. my 420th was at uncle Ben's topping technique


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread is getting busy..... Better start seeing prOn galore in the weeks to come or you're all fired!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of my crop this year. They are Lowryder Easy Ryder (AKA lowryder #2 x auto AK) from attitude. 

I started these from seed on may 29th. These pics were taken today. Attitude says these should be finishing up next week but I think these have a few more weeks to go. trichomes just started showing up this week. 

I have them growing in Fox farm Ocean Forest in 5 gallon buckets. I'm using Technaflora's recipe for success full strength for the last two feedings. Im following the bloom cycle.

The first two pics are my best looking plant. The third and fourth are the other two plants I have going. These two are being attacked by some mysterious insect that likes to eat the fan leaves. does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with these pests? I don't really want to spray them with pesticide because they're blooming already. 

View attachment 1709063


Let me know what you guys think. I'm open to suggestions. This is my first time growing an auto flowering strain. Hopefully this will be a successful outdoor season.


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2011)

View attachment 1709456View attachment 1709452View attachment 1709448


When I went down to take a picture of this plant for you boys,Mary Jane came in the wind and whisperd to me that I have become a outdoor master. I was very happy to hear that! So many years of trial and error! So many prickers so much sweat but to finally earn the respect of the wind is something else.

You wanna LST outdoors? Cut down a tree branch. It is as easy as 1,2,3. I see all to often ones that are honored for giving non master advise. 

What would happen if you were to post a thread " How to LST outdoors " .... How many of them would tell you to do what I do? not many because they cannot use their brains they only read what others have done in the past and they get praised for writing about it today it.

Well I see I am starting to ramble so I will let someone else write now. I just wanted to tell you I have won the approval of those that matter.

A master outdoor grower CAN use his eviroment like a fuckin ninja if he so chooses. No heli will ever see that plant or the others like it.


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> This thread is getting busy..... Better start seeing prOn galore in the weeks to come or you're all fired!


I assure you my friend bud porn MI will have. Give me a little more time.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

I got some glass porn in my thread. Made an oil dish for bho


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 28, 2011)

My ladies are finishing their stretch hopefully. They are all about 5'9-6' now and are all bushy except for the lemon skunk but fuck it it should yield a 1/4lb or so from it.


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2011)

Sailor Jerry - I think your plants look very good. My advise for your bug issue is to spray inscectiside all around the vegetation around your plants thick, real thick. Then shake your plant so the bugs fly all fall into those weeds, continue the process day after day until the bugs get the point. You may also look for alternatives such as neem oil to spray plants. 

Puff - also good to hear that you are still in the game, lemon skunk sounds like a good joint.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

I had the ones in bag keel over but all of em in the ground are huge. Been too busy with glass and indoor and barely watered em. Got Like 5 good ones left... but 40 inside...


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

I just started a DIY - Glass pipes thread
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/451099-diy-glass-pipe-monster.html
A lot of people were asking me how to do it so I made a thread...


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it is very noble of you Dank to teach others of your craft. No reason to overgrow if they ain't got nothing to smoke the shit out of.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Here are some pics of my crop this year. They are Lowryder Easy Ryder (AKA lowryder #2 x auto AK) from attitude.
> 
> I started these from seed on may 29th. These pics were taken today. Attitude says these should be finishing up next week but I think these have a few more weeks to go. trichomes just started showing up this week.
> 
> ...


I love sailor jerry rum!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I love sailor jerry rum!


As do I. It puts the Captain to shame. Ive been wanting to try Kraken rum for a while but I havent seen it at a liquor store yet.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> As do I. It puts the Captain to shame. Ive been wanting to try Kraken rum for a while but I havent seen it at a liquor store yet.


You gotta be careful with the Sailor though! lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

Jerry is bomb. One of my friends has the topless hula chick as a tattoo


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys just checking in, tomorrow i'll upload some pics of RZZA's newly updated garden! 

So proud of him!


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 28, 2011)

Dank is definitely talented with that glass shit, gotta get a piece off him.


----------



## hic (Jul 29, 2011)

What are you working on right now rzza?


----------



## james42 (Jul 29, 2011)

Havent been on in awhile. My main crop that I was concerned about awhile ago is doing great. There all between 5 and 7 feet tall and healthy as can be. 
Ive been feeding them pretty heavy the last month with marical grow for veg. As soon as they start to flower I will be switching over to this stuff called dina grow. Ive never used it but its cheap at my local hydro shop and one of my buddies swears by it.
Hic, those retarted looking plants snapped out of it and are doing really well. All I did was give them some lime. Im not sure if thats what fixed it or if they just came around on there own.
Ill get some pics up once they start to flower, wich hopefully will be soon.


----------



## hic (Jul 29, 2011)

Lime did the trick eh james42. Next year I will give it a shot, back at that spot again "where they grow purple". Good to hear you are still in the game as well. 

I know I am down to about 5 to 6 weeks before my first outdoor plant comes down. Wont be but a few weeks after that then alot start coming down.. I sure hope we do not get any bad winds end of sept early october cause that is about all that there is that can ruin my outdoor now. My plants are not found and are always where I put them, they are never planted in huge groups so no heli could ever find them ALL. My harvest is a sure thing and it has been that way for awhile outdoors.

Only the wind can stop me, and it can stop you too. I hope we don't get the wind when we got donkey dick buds on the plants.


----------



## rzza (Jul 29, 2011)

HIC, I signed a few new patients. Im running the same strains, hbxc cm qwubble flav and plush. also one purple kush. I just have more of them now.


----------



## hic (Jul 29, 2011)

Whats up with kush? Is it just me or is alot of them kushes not very potent?. I bought a little master kush and it ain't much more potent then that mexican dirt weed. What are your experiances with kush strains rzza? This Bubba Kush will be the first kush I grow myself so idk. I do know, I hope it is more potent then all the other kushes I have smoked or it may just be a waste of time growing it.


----------



## hic (Jul 29, 2011)

Rzza have you ever grown sannies herijuana?


----------



## rzza (Jul 29, 2011)

i have had an maui wowie kush i liked. all the og kushes have been over rated. yes i think your onto something hic.


----------



## rzza (Jul 29, 2011)

hic said:


> Rzza have you ever grown sannies herijuana?


nope and i dont know anyone who has either. i have seen some people praise it in the forums though.


----------



## rzza (Jul 29, 2011)

brays burgers = major diarrhea. every single time.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 29, 2011)

hic said:


> Whats up with kush? Is it just me or is alot of them kushes not very potent?. I bought a little master kush and it ain't much more potent then that mexican dirt weed. What are your experiances with kush strains rzza? This Bubba Kush will be the first kush I grow myself so idk. I do know, I hope it is more potent then all the other kushes I have smoked or it may just be a waste of time growing it.


 Must be bad genetics. Had nothing but good luck with them. Master kush is sticky


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I guess if you really wanna try the real deal kush ya gotta grow it yourself around here. Which strain of kush gets you going the best Dank?


----------



## james42 (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuck it. Heres a wide angle shot standing back overlooking things. The pic dosnt do it justice. My jaw drops every time I walk into this clearing.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 1712283View attachment 1712281View attachment 1712282


First 2 are heri the 3rd is C.T. - C.T. was a complete success in terms of taking adding to Criticals bud size and adding more wild branches then the Trainwreck had. CT taste has neither that of the CM or the TW but a new taste and new video game buzz has been brought out in the cross.

One more ingrediant was to be added to the CT this winter, it was going to be Black Widow but because of stability issues those seeds are stored and will probley be thrown away some day. There is a country song that I heard as a kid and it goes like "sometimes I thank god for unanswerd prayers" cause the Heriuana I believe will make something better then what could have been.

After I take seeds off the herijuanna CT cross I will run a batch of them, find the male I want and backcross to a clone of CT that was taken of of mommy and continue as many times as I must. CT will be the first plant I stabalize. My final goal is to keep CT the way it is but enhance potency to the max and enhance that sandlewood taste that lurks in the exhale of the CT.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

You know what you just did james42 with those pics? You earned my fucking respect. BTW pics never do the plants justice outdoors. Hell of a crop james42 and I thought you were just going to cry at harvest time due to newbie mistakes. I stand corrected you are a MI outdoor grower and I as happy as a pig in shit to see to see them pics come from you!


----------



## james42 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks hic. I think the only thing ill be crying about come harvest time is sore trimming fingers and lack of time.
I really wish I had more expeirience trimming so I could guage the amount of time it will take.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

The longer you take the better quality the smoke will be. You must make up your mind who stays and who goes. The buds that stay get trimed real good. The buds that go to the public I do not get down to the nitty gritty but yet is still much better then what most do.

Its all about your mood in which you trim in. That mood will tetermine the time it takes to trim


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

I think I trimmed my last few branches sometime after christmas last year of the outdoor, lost the mood.lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 30, 2011)

hic I think you got stoned and lost the mood LOL
Nice garden James 
Been busy these days no time for anything but traveling for work and more work (It really sucks)


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

GD! nice to see ya back. How them girls looking outdoors? Have you been leaving the country for work or are ya working around here?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 30, 2011)

hic said:


> Whats up with kush? Is it just me or is alot of them kushes not very potent?. I bought a little master kush and it ain't much more potent then that mexican dirt weed. What are your experiances with kush strains rzza? This Bubba Kush will be the first kush I grow myself so idk. I do know, I hope it is more potent then all the other kushes I have smoked or it may just be a waste of time growing it.


my og kush is pretty damed good hic. everybody that tried it liked it. i also have some strawberry kush gonna go into flower soon. hope it turns out as good as the other. good luck with it bro.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 30, 2011)

hic said:


> The longer you take the better quality the smoke will be. You must make up your mind who stays and who goes. The buds that stay get trimed real good. The buds that go to the public I do not get down to the nitty gritty but yet is still much better then what most do.
> 
> Its all about your mood in which you trim in. That mood will tetermine the time it takes to trim


to get my trimming mood i vape up some fresh and kik on the jams.


----------



## hic (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I got 2 bubba kush growing in the GH so we will start with that. I bought it mostly because others have stated that it is a damn tasty kush and was stoney. I sure hope it is more potent then that master kush I tried.


----------



## TheRachShow (Jul 30, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1712283View attachment 1712281View attachment 1712282
> 
> 
> First 2 are heri the 3rd is C.T. - C.T. was a complete success in terms of taking adding to Criticals bud size and adding more wild branches then the Trainwreck had. CT taste has neither that of the CM or the TW but a new taste and new video game buzz has been brought out in the cross.
> ...


If you ever need to get rid of some seeds, you can always send them my way, always looking to grow out different strains.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 30, 2011)

Made a crazy pipe


----------



## rzza (Jul 30, 2011)

Yah you did =)


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 30, 2011)

Diffrent thats for sure cool at the same time 
But the question is how does it smoke ???


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 30, 2011)

hic
Been state side but all over the place, kind of sucks letting nature do her thing . Sure I will pay for the neglect but I hope the burlap bags work as well as last year


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 30, 2011)

Smokes awesome .. clears like a bong with the glass on glass fitting. The doughnut puts a spiral on the smoke and makes it easy to pass


----------



## hic (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the new bowl. I would like one like that. Very unique indeed.

GD - When is tha last time you saw your plants? Last year your crops were huge, did you go and water them last year, more then this year? Did you harvest any JTR yet?


----------



## delstele (Jul 31, 2011)

Wudup Michigan growers??? Been a a minute since I have checked in... A lot of my crop this year has been suffering from lack of water lost a few I think I have only 2 left in one plot. Some of the others are small don't expect much of a harvest this year been busy with work and shit.. I am here hoping all the rest of you have a great year!


----------



## delstele (Jul 31, 2011)

Dam hic your killin it bro......

james42 nice work bro..


GD good to see you around as well...


dank nice work with the glass I used to blow glass manny years ago...


----------



## hic (Jul 31, 2011)

delstele said:


> Wudup Michigan growers??? Been a a minute since I have checked in... A lot of my crop this year has been suffering from lack of water lost a few I think I have only 2 left in one plot. Some of the others are small don't expect much of a harvest this year been busy with work and shit.. I am here hoping all the rest of you have a great year!


 
Bro I was thinking about ya just the other day. I was about to put the APB out on your ass but ya came around before I could get to it. So man fuck that ain't good to hear that you lost out do to work, but I salute you for your efforts to feed the fam. I will have plenty delstele for you to take a baggie home with ya after harvest for the loss "knock on the stupid wood". Gotta get around with me anyway about that time of year cause I will have a couple clones and a nugget of them "testers" ready for ya to take home


----------



## delstele (Jul 31, 2011)

hic said:


> Bro I was thinking about ya just the other day. I was about to put the APB out on your ass but ya came around before I could get to it. So man fuck that ain't good to hear that you lost out do to work, but I salute you for your efforts to feed the fam. I will have plenty delstele for you to take a baggie home with ya after harvest for the loss "knock on the stupid wood". Gotta get around with me anyway about that time of year cause I will have a couple clones and a nugget of them "testers" ready for ya to take home



Ya mon its been a bad year for growing I've had them before prolly will again. Sweet man you are to kind my friend... I will have some to harvest just not like years passed..I get a break in the action I will head up your way bro.


----------



## hic (Jul 31, 2011)

get a break in the action middle of october.


----------



## hic (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering today if the cops were out a little early this year because they have learnt about Auto Flowers? These auto flower gardeners may have attracted attention away from the norm? unknown but yet a thought.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2011)

not a chance. ya got a working imagination though =)


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw an article where these dudes payed a soybean farmer to let them plant their autos in with his soybeans. Yeild was lower but they harvested them all and made $.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2011)

shit man...i wish people would pay me to grow in my soybean fields...


----------



## hic (Aug 1, 2011)

rzza said:


> not a chance. ya got a working imagination though =)


Thanks for the compliment rzza. Do you think leo knows much of the ways of the auto?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 1, 2011)

if they dont, they have informants that sure as hell do.


----------



## hic (Aug 1, 2011)

I know the cops are smart and have good intel, that is why I find it hard to believe that they are not aware of the possibilites. The more time goes on the more auto growers there will be and already are. Those auto flowers are done - if done correctley would be done right about now.

Is it so far fetched as to believe that they will be spending their budget money a little more earlier then in the past and fly them helis around or the police planes looking for bud in July? I have respect for the police and there vast array of ways to gather intel if I did not respect my advisary "in this area of my life" I would have went down years ago. 

The more I know the better off I and We are. I wish to knew the police mans opinion on autos and if they will begin persuing them. I do not know why I need to know other then the fact knowing shit can keep you alive in this game of cat and mouse we play outdoors.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2011)

i know they know about autos. i simply dont think growers are guerrila-ing autos. therefore i think they think the same way=) 

also, i dont think most states or counties would have the extra funds ...

it was just my pennies.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys question
Once the man has spoted a grow will they bust it rightaway or will they let it be and wait till harvest??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 2, 2011)

they will watch an wait to see who shows up. never take the same way into your grow. set up fish hooks on fishing line and hang it from a tree limb around your grow at varying heights. i always take my dog and a camera and some kind of nature book.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks JC 
I am more worried about my plants behind my houe 
The chopper was flying around 2 weeks ago and a friend said they were flying low almost landing behind the house, no contact from leo just dont want to talk to him just before harvest when Ill have about a LB of nugs vers 1/4 of leaf ya know what I mean


----------



## james42 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you guys know if its state or county cops that fly the helicopters?
Ive only seen one low flying chopper this year and that may not have been what they were doing. I know the state cops in our county are having major budget problems this year. There post got closed down and there working out of there homes. 
Im thinking they might not be out at all around here this year.


----------



## hic (Aug 2, 2011)

rzza said:


> i know they know about autos. i simply dont think growers are guerrila-ing autos. therefore i think they think the same way=)
> 
> also, i dont think most states or counties would have the extra funds ...
> 
> it was just my pennies.


 
You pennies are what are sought my friend, never think otherwise.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 2, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> they will watch an wait to see who shows up. never take the same way into your grow. set up fish hooks on fishing line and hang it from a tree limb around your grow at varying heights. i always take my dog and a camera and some kind of nature book.


I've heard of people using trail cams to see if peeps are creepin up on their shit too.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 2, 2011)

you watch weeds last night? they had a outdoor grow op with hanging fish hooks bear traps and strings attached to guns. weed still looked plastic


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hey guys question
> Once the man has spoted a grow will they bust it rightaway or will they let it be and wait till harvest??


good question! plus would they really bother i small minnow like me with only 3 plants in 5gal buckets? sorry Green Dave i did not bother to read back very far so i'm not sure how many you have BUT.. 3 plants! would they do that shit to me.... hahahah?! < in a not so funny tone

i also meant if they just happened to have seen them or ME with them


----------



## hic (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like we gotta nother Michigander! hello cybersmoke. 

You will fine with 3 plants as long as common sense walks with you.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 2, 2011)

3 plants or 10000 its still money in the pockets of the judical system and still illegal, if outside


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 2, 2011)

exactly joc its always a money thing. it always is.thats all civilians are, are $ signs 1 plant 100 plants. 

i have never sween an auto plant. but they dont get very big do they? wouldnt it be diff to see a bunch mixed in with raspberry briars?


----------



## hic (Aug 2, 2011)

james42 said:


> Do you guys know if its state or county cops that fly the helicopters?
> Ive only seen one low flying chopper this year and that may not have been what they were doing. I know the state cops in our county are having major budget problems this year. There post got closed down and there working out of there homes.
> Im thinking they might not be out at all around here this year.


maybe not?


----------



## hic (Aug 2, 2011)

I have wanted to try a small run with autos for about a year now, maybe next year I will try 10?

Sounds like you have an issue this year GD in the corn. I do not see them wasting alot of time watching them plants if any, unless they have nothing else to do or feel that you are big dog in the area and they must capture you.


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

GD you could try to evaluate the situation through-out the year. Maybe practice techniques such as walking circles around your plants "100 yard radius" on free time to check for recent foot prints within the rows, or when driving to town drive by way of the fiels access point and check for vehicle track and or activity


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 3, 2011)

hic said:


> Looks like we gotta nother Michigander! hello cybersmoke.
> 
> You will fine with 3 plants as long as common sense walks with you.


 Thanks for the welcome....Michigan rocks!!!!


----------



## whit26 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love a rainy night! Finally put some pics of the great outdoors


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

What ya got there whit26? Is this a MI grow? I like the pics and thankyou for your contribution to our gallery.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

Cleaned out my closet. Organized some shit and now It looks like I got a hydro store...


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

I am in need of some nutes that are N heavy and that is for soil. Either I go threw U Dank or I go threw Growco. I would rather pay black market prices and keep the money in the thread if ya got it for sale.

I only need a gallon to see me threw. Got anything that ya might wanna sell that fits the bill?


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2011)

ill be mad as hell if my store only had one bag of promix HAH! 

that said ....i got 2 bags of pro mix from home dePOT last week, 2.5 cu ft. compressed, i got two for under 26 bucks. that would cost roughly 60 bucks at the hydro store.


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

good man, good man rzza for not getting ripped off on dirt.lol Never forget rzza if any the day comes when you need a dump truck full of good black dirt, rent a dump truck and come on over. It is good dirt with a touch of clay at times adding LC1 or perlite vermiculite...etc to the mix... gets done what you see on my pics.


----------



## whit26 (Aug 3, 2011)

What ya got there whit26? Is this a MI grow? I like the pics and thankyou for your contribution to our gallery. 

Yes sir she is a completely legal michigan garden. On a manual mist system with foxfarm nuts for outdoors. She my first and I'm excited. ​


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

whit26
Dont mean to bash but no outdoor grow is legal , Must be secure by law


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 3, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> whit26
> Dont mean to bash but no outdoor grow is legal , Must be secure by law


Unless, You have a greenhouse with a lock on it, with a fence surrounding that green house with a lock on it. In which case, GROW ON!


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 1719219View attachment 1719214View attachment 1719213



marijuana plants


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 1719220


delstele - 1 of Alien Dog x Fruity Pebble testers


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey what's up fellow Michiganders I got a question I'm pretty new at growing in general and brand new at out door growing. I built me a Lil green house this yr and induced flowering by covering up to try to take advantage of the free lights lol so around aug 15 I should be done with that run so my question is, will that be enough time to let nature run it's course and still get proper flowering time out a second batch or is it to late? These are pre vedged btw...


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2011)

In order for youe second wave to make it you must get then flowering today.. Truth be known I am about 5 days away from white heads everywhere on many of my plants. If you do not get then out very soon you will have no second harvest of worth. You do not have time to try to get them to flower if you attempt trying to start flowering on AUG15th... It takes about 2 weeks to get em flowering so by the end of AUG begining of sept they would begin to really flower. 

I believe that you have a 50% chance of pulling it off.... But you must move now, and get your 2nd batch starting the flowering process today or you will be left with a percentage of 0% before long.


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

hic said:


> In order for youe second wave to make it you must get then flowering today.. Truth be known I am about 5 days away from white heads everywhere on many of my plants. If you do not get then out very soon you will have no second harvest of worth. You do not have time to try to get them to flower if you attempt trying to start flowering on AUG15th... It takes about 2 weeks to get em flowering so by the end of AUG begining of sept they would begin to really flower.
> 
> I believe that you have a 50% chance of pulling it off.... But you must move now, and get your 2nd batch starting the flowering process today or you will be left with a percentage of 0% before long.


Ok thanks alot buddy I'm gonna see what I can do hopefully I can pull this off...


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok hic 1 more thought... What if I induce them the 1st 2 weeks? That would be 2 weeks on aug 29th and oct 10 they will have been out 8 weeks? Is it a possibility that will work?


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2011)

Anything is possible my1stgrow, whatever you plan to do you must have the plants in before the cold weather kills them. Each year is a little diffrent in terms of weather but around oct 20th there are not too many more days left to live here in MI. 

Now I do not know your plans to induce flowering but on another token you will have to get your plant used to the sun or you will freak it right out and the leaves will tell you that story if that happens. Give us a cunt hair more detail 1stgrow.

To answer you question - oct 10th is a good date.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 4, 2011)

check out this gravity bong I scored last night from the kottonmouth kings show. FREE!! Its bad ass. Hits like a ton of bricks...


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

hic said:


> Anything is possible my1stgrow, whatever you plan to do you must have the plants in before the cold weather kills them. Each year is a little diffrent in terms of weather but around oct 20th there are not too many more days left to live here in MI.
> 
> Now I do not know your plans to induce flowering but on another token you will have to get your plant used to the sun or you will freak it right out and the leaves will tell you that story if that happens. Give us a cunt hair more detail 1stgrow.
> 
> To answer you question - oct 10th is a good date.


Well my 1st round I veged indoors for about a month then set them out to bloom in a home made green house, then every night I cover it up with a black tarp and obviously uncover it in the morning. I'm at about 6 1/12 wks with that right now and things are going pretty good. Things is I got a late start on my clones for the 2nd round so I really need at least another 2 wks of veg to get a worth while grow. I'm learning growing naturally outdoors is more 9-10 wk blooming faze versus the indoor 8 wks (give or take) so I'm wondering now if I set them out on the 15th, induce them for the 1st 2 weeks to kinda speed them up so they can catch up with natural grows would that final 6 wks give me the 12/12 I need to finish flowering properly b4 the cold hits?


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

I just bumped up a thread I made in the past when I had a couple issues titled "leaves turning brown..." it has pics of the room I'm working in if u don't mind taking a peek. It's under outdoors btw


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2011)

Leaving your clones indoor and flowering them is not an option eh? If you are going to induce with 12 hours light you may wanna continue that process for a month.I would hate to see you have your plants flowering and them you give them more hours of light and your plants will be in limbo for a week. You do not wanna waste a week, although your plan has promise.


----------



## my1stgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I haven't gotten my indoor bloom room set back up yet I was really banking on being able to get this next 1 outdoors... So your saying instead of inducing it for 2 weeks I'd better go 4 to be safe with natures sun rise and sunset times?


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2011)

Michiganders! Has any of you boys stored pollen before??? I am afraid I must deal with heri now and the ladies will not be ready for him for another 2 to 3 weeks.

I need all the info you guys got. I have never done it before and it sounds like a piece of cake. I wanna hear what the boys have to say. Do I even need to freeze it if I will be using it up in just a few weeks tops? I am led to believe that pollen does not last very long if not froze. 

Everytime I make seeds the males are ready when the females are ya know, I got alot riding on this pollen so there is no room for the slightest amount of error on my part.


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2011)

Hell yeah SHIZZ!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 4, 2011)

rzza said:


> Hell yeah SHIZZ!!


Ya wanna come try it out?


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2011)

View attachment 1720165View attachment 1720151View attachment 1720161



heri male and a heri female


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2011)

Sure I do, where ya at?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 4, 2011)

Down m24 a while


----------



## hic (Aug 5, 2011)

131 north brings ya here


----------



## delstele (Aug 5, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1719220
> 
> 
> delstele - 1 of Alien Dog x Fruity Pebble testers


Looks like its gonna be a keeper...Hows she smell?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 5, 2011)

hic said:


> 131 north brings ya here


come to where 131 ends in the "real" north and I will pick you up


----------



## rzza (Aug 5, 2011)

follow the yellow brick road?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 5, 2011)

The yellow dotted line...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 5, 2011)

its white up here, the lines in the road as well


----------



## rzza (Aug 5, 2011)

how sick is this>? credit to hightechnate =)


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks Dope! Bring some of that when you come up. I'll be slanging glass from my friends dispensary booth at Dirt Fest in Birch Run if anyone want to venture out. trying to set up a live glass show


----------



## outdoejoe (Aug 5, 2011)

hey everyone o.o ive been doing a lot of running this summer i havent really hAD time for this but its seems everyone is doing killer. i had to start over so im not doing to well lol im still gonna post some pic by the time my grow is done.... i dont see any sign of flowering which is worrying me but im not sure wat to look for either so they shuld be here anytime rite? well just checkin in saying hi... nice to see some more michigan growers on here welcome lol


----------



## outdoejoe (Aug 5, 2011)

also have i have a question a a fewdays ago one of my plants turned purple at first it was lightly on the stem then it it appeared on the newer growth as a light purple and the stem are very deep purple is this becuase of the weather or something? the two plants are both different bags so im hoping i mite have some killer purple o.o any info wuld be appreciated


----------



## whit26 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 5, 2011)

cold can make a plant turn purple


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 5, 2011)

im guessing ur a good tracker hic. it is agood thing to know how to do...


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 5, 2011)

hic, what ive read wad keep it in a dark container, dry if ya freeze it it will last quite awhile. but it should last in the fridge for a couple of weeks if ur gionna use it all. how re u collecting it? i have a milky ay ready split its nut sac anyday. i seen a pic of a small collection cup, but i ant all i can get from it. thanks for any input on this. btw i just put the blueberry in jars today so give it a couple days and ill give ya a buzz. literally. later


----------



## rzza (Aug 5, 2011)

JOC... really?you couldnt have just joined a day later?


----------



## outdoejoe (Aug 5, 2011)

THANKS joc we will have to wait i guess


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

outdojoe it is a nute burn or a soil. Too many nutes or youe soil is not right. If it because of clay you are fucked if it is because of nutes flush.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

delstele - the adxfp stems smell like a morel mushroom stems would. I like it!


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1722927View attachment 1722926View attachment 1722922View attachment 1722924



When it comes to God,freedom,family, and pot I do not fuck around.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1722936View attachment 1722932View attachment 1722930View attachment 1722928


I forgot to mention rabbit hunting, I do not fuck around with that either. I do not go for the meat but yet I go to seek and destroy. I am an animal when it comes to rabbit hunting. God has not made a briar patch yet that I will not storm threw. If there is one thing I am better at then growing marijuana it is killing.lol I am not affraid to bleed and I love to use my head this is what makes me so good at the seek and destroy games.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1722944View attachment 1722942View attachment 1722941



Do any of you know what happened? no, offcourse you do not so I will tell you. Do you know why hic began growing the marijuana in the first place and why hic continues to grow marijuana? Because it is a game to me.

If it were work I would have never done it. To outsmart them all is a game. To find a perfect spot is a game. To harvest is a game. To sneak and plant is a game. To sell the buds is a game. This is why it is like it is for me. Now you see.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1722948View attachment 1722947


hammer - my pollen collecting machine. 

I have always just cut off the males heads and let then set for 24 hours and began applying with paint brush. The pollen will settle and I will scrape it up and put it in a baby food jar in the fridge for about 2 weeks...will it work?


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 6, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1722948View attachment 1722947
> 
> 
> hammer - my pollen collecting machine.
> ...


 


i dont see why it wouldnt work. im try to find the pic of the pollen collector ive seen it here on riu. be back if i can find it hic. i love ganmes too and am pretty good at em if i apply myself.lol.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 6, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1722948View attachment 1722947
> 
> 
> hammer - my pollen collecting machine.
> ...


 



here are the pics. it looks like a great idea. but at this time i dont have the cups. guess u could use baggies in the same way. glass for water. good luck with it if ya try it. im wondering. if the "male clone" roots will it continue to produce pollen till its spent? or will it just die rot the root.https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/311814-michigan-growers-tell-your-plans.html#post6064838

for some reason the pics wont come up heres the addy page 15 post 281 the pics are here.--


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow am i fuckin baked. the link i nserted in a link to my journal. dont know how that happened lmao. shit i got people coming in a bit to help me cut down trees next to my houe.. holy shit. that was the last j of the !st blueberry i had sittin on since the blessing. ill see if i can figure this out before they get here. sorry bout this guys.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 6, 2011)

i do not get it it shows x on my pic links. prolly urs 2. 

Variety of Singles from Pick & Mix at Attitude

i guess u copy and paste in search engine u have page and post #.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 6, 2011)

ive been doin a little lookin on the net. the pollen extractor looks as it has a couple uses. making hash come to mind. heres the link

http://agriculturalpollenextractor.com/ 

i also was talking to thats all this thing is. hope this sprouts some ideas from with in. later hica friend he said there using ice cream maker to make hash now. and it works great. so it would seperate pollen as well.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help hammer.


----------



## hic (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1723705View attachment 1723703View attachment 1723700View attachment 1723699


I was able to catch the heri pollen. I will now put in the fridge for about 2 weeks. Or do you guys think the freezer would be better?


----------



## delstele (Aug 7, 2011)

hic said:


> delstele - the adxfp stems smell like a morel mushroom stems would. I like it!


Oh yea bro I need a cut of that... I LOOVVE Morel's!


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Aug 7, 2011)

sick rach but its not showing it half as good as on your phone. it needs to be uploaded differenly...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 7, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone still not flowering yet? I am in Northern Mi just south of the 45th parallel. They look like they are ready to go any day now. I was really surprised this past weekend not to see anything yet. Should I be getting concerned? I have one White Widow fem and four unknown freebies from Nirvana. All of which do not appear to be Sativa thankfully. I thought for sure I would be sexing them by now. At least I am not seeing nut sacks. 

Anyone want to chime in? Don't want to run out of time!


----------



## streets (Aug 8, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Anyone still not flowering yet? I am in Northern Mi just south of the 45th parallel. They look like they are ready to go any day now. I was really surprised this past weekend not to see anything yet. Should I be getting concerned? I have one White Widow fem and four unknown freebies from Nirvana. All of which do not appear to be Sativa thankfully. I thought for sure I would be sexing them by now. At least I am not seeing nut sacks.
> 
> Anyone want to chime in? Don't want to run out of time!


i have white hairs preflowering but no buds yet... its still growing


----------



## james42 (Aug 8, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Anyone still not flowering yet? I am in Northern Mi just south of the 45th parallel. They look like they are ready to go any day now. I was really surprised this past weekend not to see anything yet. Should I be getting concerned? I have one White Widow fem and four unknown freebies from Nirvana. All of which do not appear to be Sativa thankfully. I thought for sure I would be sexing them by now. At least I am not seeing nut sacks.
> 
> Anyone want to chime in? Don't want to run out of time!


just preflowers last week, but the hairs were bigger then they have been. I think they are just starting to take off


----------



## rzza (Aug 8, 2011)

Streets, I &#9829; you.

Unless thats your wife pictured, in which case ...sorry.


----------



## hic (Aug 8, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Anyone still not flowering yet? I am in Northern Mi just south of the 45th parallel. They look like they are ready to go any day now. I was really surprised this past weekend not to see anything yet. Should I be getting concerned? I have one White Widow fem and four unknown freebies from Nirvana. All of which do not appear to be Sativa thankfully. I thought for sure I would be sexing them by now. At least I am not seeing nut sacks.
> 
> Anyone want to chime in? Don't want to run out of time!


Many of mine are just hairy along the stems. I do not expect to see actual buds on many of em till right around the 15th. The 15th of August is the date I have gone by for a few years now as the observations of outdoor have shown me that the 15th is the day to go out and take a walk to the plants to see the first buds. You are still good, how mature are your plants? How old? how are they planted?


----------



## hic (Aug 8, 2011)

Strain ya got there streets? The plant looks very happy and healthy for sure!


----------



## hic (Aug 8, 2011)

delstele said:


> Oh yea bro I need a cut of that... I LOOVVE Morel's!


Your wish is my command. I took 2 cuts from 2 diffrent plants of the testers. The 3rd I put out in the woods and am currently evaluating if I shoul take a quick nip before all out flowering begins. If they turn out to be worthy I will keep the best "you know the routine" and get ya that cut in the near future.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 8, 2011)

hic said:


> Many of mine are just hairy along the stems. I do not expect to see actual buds on many of em till right around the 15th. The 15th of August is the date I have gone by for a few years now as the observations of outdoor have shown me that the 15th is the day to go out and take a walk to the plants to see the first buds. You are still good, how mature are your plants? How old? how are they planted?


They were sprouted from seed the beginning of June. They are in 5 gallon grow bags.


----------



## hic (Aug 8, 2011)

Then you should have no problems at all.. Good job PoDunk


----------



## skatman98 (Aug 8, 2011)

first time growing outside. here what the plants look like so far. The first one is ak48 (which has a weird single leaf mutation going on)(2PICS), the second is acupulco gold(2PICS), the third is california hash plant(2PICS) and the other clones are mostly white widow(THE REST)...

couple questions though..

a couple ww clones are starting to go purple. anyone know why? i've heard because of the cold at night, but it really doesnt get cold at all..

and second, any estimates on the yeild? like i said, ive never grown outdoors before so this is all quite an experiance..

peace & love fellow michiganites


----------



## skatman98 (Aug 8, 2011)

my bad on the picture order. they got all screwed up when i uploaded them. haha


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice job skatman.


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2011)

View attachment 1727658View attachment 1727654


1st pic is my cuz helping me water a couple of last years prize CMs' this year!. 2nd pic is just 3 fat little pigs.


Looking good skatman! Did you get your WW from GHS? I ran one last year, it caught some sort of bug and was fucked up a touch at the end but was good smoke all the same. I put some CM pollen on that WW last year and the kids are great for the head.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 9, 2011)

hic, they pigs are looking good man. last years pic is great. looks like ya got a shitload from her. hope mine do good they are about 5 ft now. i m finally getting preflowers. 


when should i dust a bud with pollen? green crack with some milky way pollen. i havent had any yet but i have a female in flower room now. but too early ,no pre flowers. thanks hic. also the blueberry is curing nicely.


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2011)

hammer the pic was tooken this year, as a matter of fact last night. I was looking to trick someone with how I wored that.

I put pollen on females when the females buds are about the size of a dime.


----------



## medz (Aug 9, 2011)

damn hic, thems some fat trees there.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 9, 2011)

im allowed to sell glass on this site now. we have a glass section now and I have a for sale thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/glass-house/454351-monsterpieces-what-i-have-sale.html


----------



## streets (Aug 9, 2011)

hic said:


> Strain ya got there streets? The plant looks very happy and healthy for sure!


Church by GHS


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 9, 2011)

hic said:


> hammer the pic was tooken this year, as a matter of fact last night. I was looking to trick someone with how I wored that.
> 
> I put pollen on females when the females buds are about the size of a dime.


thanks hic. i need to check my pollen tomorrow and see if i can get some..


----------



## touma98 (Aug 9, 2011)

btw hic, gorgeous girls


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2011)

touma - your ladies should finish between the dates 9/20 - 10/25. A plant can yeild a half ounce to a pound " I would think".


----------



## hic (Aug 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> thanks hic. i need to check my pollen tomorrow and see if i can get some..


 
You got some dime size buds already hammer?. It is nice to see another one making seeds.


----------



## hic (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn nice to see ya again GD, thanks for the gifts! I like the taste of that "the dope". Hope everything is pretty when you get to your ladies. Can't wait to hear the official report.

Any of you guys seen helicopters lately? I have not seen them in awhile it seems. I hope they are done for the year.


----------



## james42 (Aug 10, 2011)

hic said:


> Damn nice to see ya again GD, thanks for the gifts! I like the taste of that "the dope". Hope everything is pretty when you get to your ladies. Can't wait to hear the official report.
> 
> Any of you guys seen helicopters lately? I have not seen them in awhile it seems. I hope they are done for the year.


I've been working on scaffolding everyday with a birds eye view of my area for the past month and haven't seen one. Hope it stays that way


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 10, 2011)

Well guys the report is out of 20 Im down to 16 and they are alot smaller then last year ( its all on me) being bussy with work and not giving the girls the attention they should have gotten, just hope they will forgive me and have good size buds on a smallish plant .
they are all about 5' and not to bushy
G


----------



## skatman98 (Aug 10, 2011)

just checked on the girls today. The clones are about 6.5 ft and they look like they're just about ready to start flowering. Theres a couple white hairs here and there but they still havent taken off yet.

as for the bushes, still nothing.they're gaurenteed females, but its still nice to see them shoot out a couple hairs here and there.

ahhh, the outdoor game. waiting waiting waiting


----------



## hic (Aug 10, 2011)

and a waiting waiting waiting.

GD thanks for the report. Next year you will have to make time for your self and fuck everything else. Thanks again for the gifts!


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

GD do you think it would be a good idea to use this heavy harvest on the ladies in the GH? If so how much would you apply to the top of soil. They are in 20 gallons of soil. 

The ladies are really coming along out in the woods. I will have buds on many maybe today? By the end of this weekend come Monday morning I will be singing the white top sing along song.

I am still concerned with the wind and the helis. My gut is telling me they will be around 1 more time around the end of the month. My head though says they have been around already for a couple days in this area at least 3 times this year and are outta money and satisfied with what they have already done round here.

I hope the more time that goes on the more the police learn of the auto flowering plants capabilities and will be done in the sky by end of july in the years to come. This will give me more peace of mind come harvest.lol That is the only reason.

How do you hide drugs from a cop dog in a car search? You add cajun pepper and black pepper to your carpeting and your seats half ass heavily. Why?..... To destroy a nose is to walk away a free man. Seek and Destroy and get your pot to market! Good luck boys.


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

Also seeing as I am putting transport on the matters to dicuss list I will also add that... You must wrap your sacks good with multiple layers of plastic to ensure your safety.

I will tell you how I transport my marijuana. 

Rule/Step #1 - I try to never touch the marijuana when bagging. Before I begin bagging I place all that is needed on paper plates that have been pre-weighed just minutes prior. 

Rule/Step #2 - I wash me hands. I then beging dumping the pre weighed pot inside of the baggies. "I usually do 2 ounces at a time" Without ever touching the pot again. This is done by simply bending the paper plate.

Rule/Step #3 - I wash my hands again and now put on gloves. I place the baggies in a vaccum seal bag and suck down 2 bags "Quarter Pound" inside 1 vaccum sealed bag. I repeat the procces according to situation.

Rule/Step #4 - Now the bags are vaccum sealed and I have "lets say 8 bags" to take care of. I take off my gloves wash my hands and apply another pair. I then put those 8 bags in a single vaccum seal bag and seal. 

Rule/Step #5 - I have them all vaccum sealed into 1 bag. So I do it again and vaccum seal the whole thing 1 more time. 

Rule/Step #5 - I look threw the fridge and I gather the trash. I put some nasty ass hamburger and whatever else I can find that is strait up nasty and cover the bag with it "steaks hamburger watermelon..etc" into its own trash bag. I then throw that trash bag into the normal trash somewhere on the bottom.

Rule/Step #6 - Take off the gloves and take a shower. After shower take 2 bags trash and peppers to trunk. ! bag of trash you are bringing is a couple days old the other bag of trash you have is more recent and hides your jewel. Put the trash in the back and apply your peppers half ass heavily!. Shut trunk.lol

Rule/Step #7 - Apply just a touch of pepper to the floor of the interior of the car. Throw the pepper shakers out of the car and everything else that will not link you to your character. " I go as far as to put 2 cristian music CD's on the passanger seat for all to see. I then take off to the arranged meeting that was set up in person weeks or days ago. After an air freshener is thrown out of obstructive veiw territory in the ash tray.

RULE NUMBER 8 and the most important rule. Do not smoke pot before you go. Wait until the chore is done! You will get home with $6000 dollars so everything you have done was worth it.

Your common sense and your lack of being a pussy will get you ahead in life. The pot never suffers from all the shit I put it threw. To clean the pot just take scissors to the vaccum sealed bags and wha-la good clean grade A smoke.

I was bored and thought I could share something this morning. Peace MI


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2011)

WORD. you sir are NOIDED.


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds to me like that is city slang rzza so I cannot compute. Please give me the definition of the word noided.


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2011)

NOIDED-paranoid-HIC-batty-daft-fatuous etc...


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2011)

im obviously joking. its good that you cover your tracks.


----------



## james42 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey hic, isn't late august or September the normal time of year that the helis fly? That's what some of my buddies have been telling. It makes sense because they would be at there biggest and easiest to spot.


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> NOIDED-paranoid-HIC-batty-daft-fatuous etc...


Paranoid?.. Yes, Still have my freedoms... Yes, Ever tasted jail for growing 50 pounds plus...No.

I like your joke, I like your girlfriend better.


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey hic, isn't late august or September the normal time of year that the helis fly? That's what some of my buddies have been telling. It makes sense because they would be at there biggest and easiest to spot.


 
I have seen them in varying times of summer through-out the years.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 11, 2011)

I just put it in a bag marked "evidence" and wear my uniform in my cruiser... works every time..


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2011)

bitter much? you seen my michigan girls thread....

you and i both know i have no gf. LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 11, 2011)

hic said:


> I go as far as to put 2 cristian music CD's on the passanger seat for all to see.


on our first date with my wife I had Harry COnick in the CD player blasting when I started it up. "I am sorry for the volume I just love to sing along." LOL


----------



## hic (Aug 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> bitter much? you seen my michigan girls thread....
> 
> you and i both know i have no gf. LOL


 
Ahh but rzza I am too a master of the joke. 

Bitter Much?... You ever had my wife cooking? I am very bitter as to her telling me today that all this week we will be having new things. I am bitter as to this means I will be losing 5 fucking pounds this week so yea, very bitter today.

It gets to a point where her left overs are more like scientific experiments then a food product. 

I know ya ain't got a girlfriend rzza maybe you should try not telling jokes to the next one so she sticks around. lol 

Bitter? all this week with dinner time suprise


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2011)

that bitterness is the reason i dont keep them around


----------



## whit26 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ya some funny guys. Bet those ladies love that sense of humor. Good thing you growers. Us ladies love those boys. lol

Spoken from 25 yrs next to the same man!


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats whit26! you must be a better cook then my wife, for your husband to keep ya around for 25.

Come the 15th I will have good pics. I took a walk this morning and we are on. The ones outdoors seem to be a few days ahead of the ones in the GH. The storm clouds full of pot are gettin closer to us in MI.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys still not flowering. I am getting nervous that I wont finish in time. Worried about frost here in the North. I could move them into my shed tonight to try and force flower. Suppose to be a high of 73 and rain tomorrow. Would keeping them in the shed until Sunday help things along? I was going to put a couple of tarps on top to cover any light leaks. Or should I just be patient and wait it out? I was going to remove them from the 5 gal grow bags this weekend and drop them in the ground but that is up in the air now.


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

They should be in the process of begining to flower if nothing else. If that is the case trying to force flower would be a waste of time. I am not %100 sure as you know but that is my guess. 

If they are not atleast pre-flowering now I would be worried but I still do not have white heads yet either. I will have white heads on many come monday morning!


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of quick pictures. Don't have the best lighting right now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 12, 2011)

hic said:


> Ahh but rzza I am too a master of the joke.
> 
> Bitter Much?... You ever had my wife cooking? I am very bitter as to her telling me today that all this week we will be having new things. I am bitter as to this means I will be losing 5 fucking pounds this week so yea, very bitter today.
> 
> ...


made 30pounds of slow cooked BBQ pork for tomorrow bonfire/get together in the woods. Come on up north and get some. Just listen for the Jamiroquai and look for the red jeep sitting on 36's.


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

Well Po yours do appear to be lagging behind just a bit don't they. On a brighter note they appear to be going threw the stretch. The plants may be lagging due to there maturity? The phyllotaxy is important for you to learn about. It is a key marker as to when your plants are reaching maturity. heres the link...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllotaxis the phyllotaxis changes in a plant when it is of naturally getting maturer. 

It looks like you are still good as to they look like they "want to flower" give em a week and give us a few more pics. The plants look nice and I think you may be alright.


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

Your 2kind JOC. I will take you up on a current offer one day.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 12, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> made 30pounds of slow cooked BBQ pork for tomorrow bonfire/get together in the woods. Come on up north and get some. Just listen for the Jamiroquai and look for the red jeep sitting on 36's.


I will step out on my deck to see if I smell that pork!


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

I probly could and should try to make it up that way JOC a Mans Gotta Eat.lol


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

View attachment 1733028View attachment 1733026View attachment 1733025View attachment 1733024View attachment 1733023View attachment 1733029View attachment 1733027


First 2 pics CT. 4th pic CM. 5 and 6 are Heri.


----------



## hic (Aug 12, 2011)

See the pre-flower set on pic 2 Po? Yours should look like that before white hairs come busting out


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 12, 2011)

hic said:


> See the pre-flower set on pic 2 Po? Yours should look like that before white hairs come busting out


Yep. I am seeing the pre-flowers just not white hairs or nuts for that matter. One plant that is really short compared to the other four looks like it is pre-flowering all over. It grew like I topped it. So it looks like it will have four main colas. It is the only plant showing a lot of alternating nodes too. The other plants look to be pre-flowering at the top. I will try to get better pictures tomorrow.

This is my first outdoor grow and only my 3rd overall. I did two indoor grows last year before moving up North. The plants look much more healthy than the indoor plants did. I really had a hard time by the time I hit flowering on my indoor grows. Fox Farm Trio pack burned them up pretty good. Rather I burned them up pretty good. The feeding chart that it came with was a little on the aggressive side to say the least (even at half strength). Still got really good smoke out of it. 

Stayed away from ff this time. Used bone and blood meal for my soil amendments, along with perlite and vermaculite, when I transplanted to the 5 gal grow bags. Top dressed with worm castings and watered in Indonesian bat guano over the last two weeks. I was using some cheap 24-8-16 Gro-Fine all purpose plant food for veg. I have had zero problems with nute burn this time around so far. I would like to drop them in the ground this weekend. The are a little to noticeable in the bags right now. I picked up another bag of worm castings and a bag of FF Ocean forest that I was going to put in the bottom of the holes this weekend. Is their still substantial root growth at this point? If not I may just drop the bags into the ground.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 13, 2011)

hic said:


> You got some dime size buds already hammer?. It is nice to see another one making seeds.


there getting close. i havent been out there for a couple of days. i woukld think there getting close. i hope i do this right. green crac x milky way would be good. i like the fruity stuff. i think they said the milky way is a white strain.

have u pollenated yet hic?


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 13, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> made 30pounds of slow cooked BBQ pork for tomorrow bonfire/get together in the woods. Come on up north and get some. Just listen for the Jamiroquai and look for the red jeep sitting on 36's.


im above the 45th i dont know what town ur in but if i can head ur way let eat. lol. wow looking at the active radar it dont look good. its wrapping around and comin back. hope it stops for ya. have a good party joc. ill be headin back downstate prolly tomorrow. im on the harley and its gonna rain tomorrow 2. thanks to the wife i got a rain suit. hope every one has a good time and stays safe. later


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

hammer - I think the cross sounds good as well. I have not pollinated yet. The plants will be ready for pollination at about the 3rd week in august.

This year crossing.... Black Widow x Vortex, Black Widow x Herijuana, Herijuana x Vortex, AO x Heri, Qwubble x Vortex, Alien DOG FP x AO, CT x Herijuana, CM Onion Skunk pheno x The one male I have that leads apollo, Onion Skunk x Herijuana. I think that is it for this summmer?


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> im above the 45th i dont know what town ur in but if i can head ur way let eat. lol. wow looking at the active radar it dont look good. its wrapping around and comin back. hope it stops for ya. have a good party joc. ill be headin back downstate prolly tomorrow. im on the harley and its gonna rain tomorrow 2. thanks to the wife i got a rain suit. hope every one has a good time and stays safe. later


 
Hey we could all crash JOC party tonight. Wife gets home at 1 from work today. a 3 hour drive north puts the e.t.a. at 4:30


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 13, 2011)

hic said:


> Hey we could all crash JOC party tonight. Wife gets home at 1 from work today. a 3 hour drive north puts the e.t.a. at 4:30


i got some blueberry. lol lets party. not much left though. ill try to save some with this harvest to burn with ya hic. i got another to be ready when i get home. 

that m3 dirt im not to sure about. the bud is full of trics but there is no sugar frost on the leaves. actually the other plantrs that are getting close in that stuff show no sugar. is this due to time release ferts?


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i got some blueberry. lol lets party. not much left though. ill try to save some with this harvest to burn with ya hic. i got another to be ready when i get home.
> 
> that m3 dirt im not to sure about. the bud is full of trics but there is no sugar frost on the leaves. actually the other plantrs that are getting close in that stuff show no sugar. is this due to time release ferts?


 
I do not think your scenerio of the time realesed ferts is hurting crystal production. How old are the clones you are flowering? What I mean is how many cuts has it been threw? If you are getting up there in cuts and never kept the same mother the cuts after a period of time will be useless.... I do not know if this is you case. Telll us about the M3 dirt? I know nothing of this.


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

GD - Damn! them buds you left me "the dope" is a very potent strain indeed. It is not your typicall buzz is it. Man for me the buzz creeps real slow. I do not feel the pot until I notice the crippling body stone and the high level relaxed brain stone. "the dope" from greenthumd right? Well that pot is medicinal. I like the fact that it does not hit you in the head but yet overtakes your body like a shadow of a cloud on the landscape. Cross that son of a bitch with herijuana and "Dark Matter" you would have on your hands.


----------



## james42 (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally a decent rain today. My well hole dried up a month ago and so did the only pond within a mile of the plants. 
I've been carrying two five gallon buckets and a back pack with four gallon jugs 
of water a good half mile through the woods every week.
Let it rain


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

james42 said:


> Finally a decent rain today. My well hole dried up a month ago and so did the only pond within a mile of the plants.
> I've been carrying two five gallon buckets and a back pack with four gallon jugs
> of water a good half mile through the woods every week.
> Let it rain


 
Yes james Yes! Feel the world of the outdoor grower. Let the bugs and the twigs feed the grower within. You are staring the same way I did! Although your plants are much better looking then mine were the first year! You are off to a distiguised road indeed. This will feed your character james do not forget what it took to get to where you will be going... You are a Grower! 

Will not be long now james with every year you will be more. I can see potential lies within your blood. Make this your own james and run with it. For not all that growers have the right blood inside them. The ones that hold this blood can be spotted over the internet ... Like ripleys "believe it or not".

What is your age james? You have told us before but I cannot remember.


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

I think if GD were ever around he would also agree that james42 has earned the right to speak freely on this thread about anything he wishes.... Wife or Girlfriend being mean, work issues, life, car, best asian hooker, cat, dog, dankshizzles piece of glass... anything. You were already given this opputunity because of the constitution but again this is kinda a communist thread. Not all beliefs are shared here and not all are really needed to talk. lol

For instance... If dank got on here and told me to fuck off today... there would be no question or hesitation of attack... if you were to tell me to fuck off I would ask for reasoning to why you feel that way....do you see?

And dank that was just a example of how things role with me..... In no way am I picking you out of the crowd, but it has been a few months since we told each other Fuck You... so Fuck You today dank. I like ya dank because you and I have history which will never be forgotten.

On one note though I am going threw all the data I have collected apon you dank and it seem you never do answer my questions. You seem to be a dick to me... so again Fuck You and flint times 2 today


----------



## james42 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words hic, that shit motivates me.
Im 29 and the last guy on earth anyone would suspect of being a dope farmer. I plan on keepung it that way too.
Ive seen arogence, bragging and lazzieness be the downfall of too many guys.


----------



## hic (Aug 13, 2011)

Your actions motivate me... To know that they are not all being handed the dope. To work for it james42 is what it is all about. To carry a 5 gallon of water to water your plants...shows love and dedication. Love and dedication are other key ingrediants to a blood grower such as your respect for others would be another ingrediant.... Do not think for a minute I do not read every post. I have had my eye on you since the spring.... That respect of yours caught the eye waaay back a few month ago and your love and dedication were the last things I needed to see. 

You have earned the right to be motivated, for there is promise in you. 

29 is a little late to be hatching james42..... you did not listen to yourself when you were younger did you. You got detoured along the way somehow did you not? Why are you starting at 29 james42?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, a friend of mine has a greenhouse going and he's getting some insects. Not sure yet what they are exactly but does anyone have any recommendations for a good insect repellent. Right now I'm suggesting neem oil to start until I can see the plants. 

Thanks for the help!

Shwagbag


----------



## delstele (Aug 14, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i got some blueberry. lol lets party. not much left though. ill try to save some with this harvest to burn with ya hic. i got another to be ready when i get home.
> 
> that m3 dirt im not to sure about. the bud is full of trics but there is no sugar frost on the leaves. actually the other plantrs that are getting close in that stuff show no sugar. is this due to time release ferts?



Genetics have a lot to do with tric production the ferts play a roll but genetics are a key factor.


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey guys, a friend of mine has a greenhouse going and he's getting some insects. Not sure yet what they are exactly but does anyone have any recommendations for a good insect repellent. Right now I'm suggesting neem oil to start until I can see the plants.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Shwagbag


View attachment 1735088

I use this...it will kill them all. A little goes a long way, 1.5tbs for 3 gallons. Aply to everything in the GH... the edges of floor, plants, planters tell your friend "we got em" shit is like $10 at any hardware store.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 14, 2011)

hic, if a cant rdead this let me know. ill copy it from bag. i do not have any mother plants. i have taken a couple dpzen clones.dam i hope i dont screw up this blueberry. the last b/b harvest had a lot of crystals on it. the alaskan haze did 2. but now there aint any. thanks for ur time and knowledge hic.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 14, 2011)

delstele said:


> Genetics have a lot to do with tric production the ferts play a roll but genetics are a key factor.


true delstele, this is good genetics. it smells like blueberry. but the hartvest before i changed the dirt was beautiful. the frost was all over the place. if the plant was degrading, i would think it would be a slow degredation, not 1 clone. thanks for ur input delstele.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 14, 2011)

hic, here is a link to the m3 website 
they have a pic gallery. 

http://jfmmm.com/photo-gallery/


hic, do u use the bug killer on ur buds 2?


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2011)

hammer- that bag is so cool! I will not use insecticide past week 4 outdoors. Never have to, gets too cold.

I do not have problem with bugs anymore... year 1 - 8 maybe but no no more. I kill them and I kill em real good. I set up the sticky mouse traps if I see sighns of bugs, The bugs love the smell of the glue. >>> The more you know!


Nice pics in that galllery!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> View attachment 1735172View attachment 1735169View attachment 1735155View attachment 1735146View attachment 1735139View attachment 1735129View attachment 1735164
> hic, if a cant rdead this let me know. ill copy it from bag. i do not have any mother plants. i have taken a couple dpzen clones.dam i hope i dont screw up this blueberry. the last b/b harvest had a lot of crystals on it. the alaskan haze did 2. but now there aint any. thanks for ur time and knowledge hic.


How do you like it? WHat's it run? The picture gallery is a good idea. THey need some more shots! I'm using super soil now but I've seen this stuff a couple places now.


----------



## delstele (Aug 14, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> true delstele, this is good genetics. it smells like blueberry. but the hartvest before i changed the dirt was beautiful. the frost was all over the place. if the plant was degrading, i would think it would be a slow degredation, not 1 clone. thanks for ur input delstele.


No worries hammer glad to help if I can, How old is the cut or is it from seed? I have had clones off the same plant do some funny shit. But if you did change soil that would be cause enough for me not to use that brand or mix again. That sucks it's not performing like it should I know that feeling all too well....


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 14, 2011)

Been watching this plant closely for the last couple of weeks thinking it might be male. I figured I would wait. They appeared to be leaf chutes. Well last night I transplanted my plants into the ground from the grow bags. I was watering the one that looked like it was topped and it split a branch right down the middle. I didn't have it staked like the larger plants. Here are a couple of pics. 

What do you think?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Been watching this plant closely for the last couple of weeks thinking it might be male. I figured I would wait. They appeared to be leaf chutes. Well last night I transplanted my plants into the ground from the grow bags. I was watering the one that looked like it was topped and it split a branch right down the middle. I didn't have it staked like the larger plants. Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> What do you think?


Bag of balls!


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Bag of balls!


You know I thought so. But it was so early when they started to appear. I would come back in a week and they would e be leaves. Maybe its just the strain throwing me off being only my third grow and first outdoor. My indoor grows looked more like little bunches of grapes.


----------



## rzza (Aug 14, 2011)

if you leave this growing you will find the bunches of grapes.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 14, 2011)

delstele said:


> No worries hammer glad to help if I can, How old is the cut or is it from seed? I have had clones off the same plant do some funny shit. But if you did change soil that would be cause enough for me not to use that brand or mix again. That sucks it's not performing like it should I know that feeling all too well....


ima think im trying something else on the next round of blueberry. i hear a lot of people using pro mix. i think i try it next. 

compost maybe? can that be used alone or does it have to mixed? i know about the perlite and pete moss for drainage. what about a little sand. and also do i have to heat it to temp to sterlize it even store bought.?

@ hic. what dirt do you use? im sure u have said on here before but i cant remember.


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2011)

I will go take pics of these grapes you speak of - give me 10


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 1735588View attachment 1735586View attachment 1735585View attachment 1735591



Grapes!


----------



## hic (Aug 14, 2011)

@ hic. what dirt do you use? im sure u have said on here before but i cant remember. 


I buy LC1 mix and mix it to my dirt in the field.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 14, 2011)

Into the bon fire it went...

Thanks guys!


----------



## hic (Aug 15, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Into the bon fire it went...
> 
> Thanks guys!


You fell in? I was at a party once where I guy fell into the fire because of being drunk. Not a good thing but more of a hot thing.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 15, 2011)

hic said:


> You fell in? I was at a party once where I guy fell into the fire because of being drunk. Not a good thing but more of a hot thing.


No not me! But a friend of mine up North did a header into the bon fire "drunk". He got lucky and just burned his Red Wing hat. Still wears it.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 15, 2011)

Its all good till someone gets hurt then its funny if its not you


----------



## whit26 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's all funny till someone gets hurt, then it's freaking hilarious.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 16, 2011)

long as its not me. i had enough pain due to drunkedness and stupidity.


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

Drunks in AK pull out their own teeth.

GD - what can you tell my about this JTR clone? What is yth efinished product like?

FYI - Agent Orange will be my last ones done outdoors. Gonna kick the shit outta that gene with Heri. AOxHeri = something for future.


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

rzza - If I used the lords name in vein, I would use it to describe the smell I am and have been getting from this qwubble plant that is the farther along in preflower then the other. Tho other one smell good too, just not good enough for me to use the lords name in vein in describing its scent.

The one that I am talking about smells like a candy colonge, a cinnimon is sometimes smelled. It is the most unige smelling plant in veg I have ever grown.. Plain and simple I cannot wait to see the buds!

The other pheno is faster when it comes to flowering, the smell is geat as well! I will discibe more in depth, once it is time.

Fucking Incredible scent on the stem rzza I almost cannot believe it!


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

=)

that candy cologne aroma is awesome. grape candy fasho.... sorta skittlish

lets see photos!


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> =)
> 
> that candy cologne aroma is awesome. grape candy fasho.... sorta skittlish
> 
> lets see photos!


 
ahh the poison of overgrown! I can take pics but they may not be good.... I have no room. I'll be back.


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 1738461View attachment 1738460View attachment 1738458View attachment 1738457View attachment 1738456View attachment 1738455



Qwubble! I will get good pics at flowering. You can bet your ass I will be taking off the walls of the GH to get a final pic for us before she's down.


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

I took pics of both qwubbles


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

nice !


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

[youtube]AgleTd3T4Lc[/youtube]


----------



## delstele (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh ya hic that dose look like a bad ass plant... A friend gifted me some huge clones so I put em out they have been under 14 10 for the past 2 week's I see pre flowers I hope they don't get to much shock and yield a decent harvest...BTW they are ak47, BW and Extrema...


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> [youtube]AgleTd3T4Lc[/youtube]


Nice upgrades Rzza, looking reeeeaaaal tite.


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks shwag!


----------



## hic (Aug 16, 2011)

shit is looking real nice over in your neck of the woods as well Mr.rzza. Michigan is lucky to have people like us living in it. Goes for all you boys.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 17, 2011)

Hic 
The JTR is as advertised light it up and take a few hits the buzz comes on nice and you think that was nice then in about 10 min it hitts and you think WTF im wasted its always fun to smoke with someone that isnt exspecting it
Rzza nice lookin room real neat and well put together


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 17, 2011)

Your room is identical to mine rzza. Even the door is in the same spot. Same spot for hoods.. same spot for venting. Same size room...


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2011)

no way! did you build it?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 17, 2011)

The room was a bedroom in my basement .. 

Hic you spelt crotch wrong in ur sig..


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2011)

Hic spells his own name wrong sometimes =)


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Aug 17, 2011)

How do you guys flush your plants before the harvest? My girls are showing 10-20% amber trichomes. I think in a week or two It will be harvest time. 

My plants are in Ocean forest in 5 gallon buckets. I've been feeding them with bat guano tea once a week. watering them every 2-3 days. 

I have to carry my water out to them. I've been carrying 4.5 gallons out to them in a backpack all summer. I think Ill flush them with about 12-13 gallons of water per plant and hope that flushes the nutrients out of the soil. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2011)

i think its silly. you know, trying to get all the nutes out of the soil ....


----------



## james42 (Aug 17, 2011)

Gave my girls there first dose of flowering nutes yesterday. It looks like they finally comitted to flowering. They have had preflowers for almost two months. I was starting to get worried. 
There looking healthy as fuck, all between 6 to 8 foot tall and bushy as hell. The base of a few of them is almost as big around as a pop can. Ill have updated pics in a couple weeks.
On a side note. My buddy that I gave a bunch of clones to earlier this year just went to a medical meeting and found out that his enclosure is not even close to legal. There in his backyard in the ground with a locked makeshift greenhouse over them. Apparently where he lives they have to be inside your house. Is it possible to dig up and transplant big mature plants without stunting the shit out of them? hes pretty concerned about having all this dope growing illegally right in his backyard. They just started to flower too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> How do you guys flush your plants before the harvest? My girls are showing 10-20% amber trichomes. I think in a week or two It will be harvest time.
> 
> My plants are in Ocean forest in 5 gallon buckets. I've been feeding them with bat guano tea once a week. watering them every 2-3 days.
> 
> ...


I honestly would not bother flushing when growing organically. Just hitting them with straight water the last week for feedings would be sufficient IMO, even though I typically continue my feeding until harvest with organics.


----------



## hic (Aug 17, 2011)

james - Youy do not want your buddy to rip them roots now. There is a very good chance your buddy will stunt the heck outta them. I would build a new GH over them before I ripped em out "if I had the cash". Tell your buddy to run with it this year and hope like hell santa thinks he is still a good boy


----------



## james42 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats kinda what I was thinking. Id really hate to see him get pinched though. Hes a really good guy.
I told him not to put them in such a obvious place but he didnt listen. I hate to say it but I regret giving him the clones. Im not sure he has enough sense to not fuck up and get in trouble.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 17, 2011)

james42 said:


> Gave my girls there first dose of flowering nutes yesterday. It looks like they finally comitted to flowering. They have had preflowers for almost two months. I was starting to get worried.
> There looking healthy as fuck, all between 6 to 8 foot tall and bushy as hell. The base of a few of them is almost as big around as a pop can. Ill have updated pics in a couple weeks.
> On a side note. My buddy that I gave a bunch of clones to earlier this year just went to a medical meeting and found out that his enclosure is not even close to legal. There in his backyard in the ground with a locked makeshift greenhouse over them. Apparently where he lives they have to be inside your house. Is it possible to dig up and transplant big mature plants without stunting the shit out of them? hes pretty concerned about having all this dope growing illegally right in his backyard. They just started to flower too.


Are his neighbors living right on top of him? You would think the smell would give it away before anything. I have four plants about 100 feet from the front of the house that I can smell from time to time. I am in the sticks though. Michigan Supreme Court is suppose to be hearing a case soon about growing outside in a greenhouse "locked kennel".


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Aug 17, 2011)

I kinda figured the flush was more for the chemical fertilizers. I think I'll keep doing what im doing. 

how do you guys get your product from the field to the house to dry?

do you trim them up out in the woods and bring them back home to hang up?

Its about an hour trip from where my girls are growing to where I'll be hanging them out to dry.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I kinda figured the flush was more for the chemical fertilizers. I think I'll keep doing what im doing.
> 
> how do you guys get your product from the field to the house to dry?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't do outdoor, I do mine all indoors 100% legal. But if I did it outdoors I would chop the whole plant, stuff them in a bag and get the fuck out of there! hahaa


----------



## james42 (Aug 17, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Are his neighbors living right on top of him? You would think the smell would give it away before anything. I have four plants about 100 feet from the front of the house that I can smell from time to time. I am in the sticks though. Michigan Supreme Court is suppose to be hearing a case soon about growing outside in a greenhouse "locked kennel".


Yes. Very cool neihbors but therr right on top of him. 
his "greenhouse" is actually a kennel too.
They went to some meeting that said they have to be so many feet from another building and in a commercial zone. Im not firmiliar with the laws myself


----------



## hic (Aug 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Honestly, I don't do outdoor, I do mine all indoors 100% legal. But if I did it outdoors I would chop the whole plant, stuff them in a bag and get the fuck out of there! hahaa


 
Do it like he said. The more you invest in the grab the less room for error there is. Begin going over all options now so you know the best plan of attack come the time.


----------



## james42 (Aug 18, 2011)

heard some bad news today. Our sherif is stepping up there aireal survailance this year. It sounds like its starting as early as this week.
There also going around inspecting medical peoples grows. 19 people were arrested in the last week. 
They say that in our county 70% of medical dope makes it on the street and they aim to stop it.
I wont be going the my spot for another two to three weeks just to be safe. There roots are deep and I think they will be ok.
Stressfull time to be in my county


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 18, 2011)

What letter does your county start with?


----------



## james42 (Aug 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> What letter does your county start with?


C. Words out and people are scrambling


----------



## james42 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know this has been discussed already but if any one has any knowledge of what the cops will actually do once a crop is spotted would be apreciated.
Is it likely that they would leave the plants and stake them out for any significant period of time?
I have 11 big plants in the one spot. Im not sure if thats enough for it to be worth there time or not. I think I did a pretty good job of blending them into the surounding veggitation and the odds are pretty slim of them being spotted but id still like to know what would happen.
Ive been searching the internet and not coming up with much.


----------



## rzza (Aug 18, 2011)

why dont you just say what county your referring to? it could help some people. i for one would like to know.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 18, 2011)

Im in the dirty L so i must be good


----------



## james42 (Aug 18, 2011)

rzza said:


> why dont you just say what county your referring to? it could help some people. i for one would like to know.


Paranoid I guess, but your right. Cheboygan. It sounds like presqile is part of it too


----------



## rzza (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. and eeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck guys , just play it smart and hope for the best . that is all any of us can do

hi did you smoke the gift yet? if so a report would be nice , like I said its hard to judge your own smoke


----------



## hic (Aug 18, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Good luck guys , just play it smart and hope for the best . that is all any of us can do
> 
> hi did you smoke the gift yet? if so a report would be nice , like I said its hard to judge your own smoke


 
You mother fucker GD I did give a report 2 weeks ago.. Yea smoked on it for a few days. I like the stone..Tis a heave medicinal stone indeed.
Comes on like a shadow over a landscape.. No instant hit in the head a slow powerfull overtake is what you hold.


----------



## hic (Aug 18, 2011)

Easy james, your shit will be alright. Thanks for letting us in on the info. I would post your finding of med patients going to jail in the med section... They would like to know as well. Find a link or something?


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 18, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1735088
> 
> I use this...it will kill them all. A little goes a long way, 1.5tbs for 3 gallons. Aply to everything in the GH... the edges of floor, plants, planters tell your friend "we got em" shit is like $10 at any hardware store.


specticides the whip, spray them at night


----------



## james42 (Aug 19, 2011)

hic said:


> Easy james, your shit will be alright. Thanks for letting us in on the info. I would post your finding of med patients going to jail in the med section... They would like to know as well. Find a link or something?


 Im not overly concerned about my shit. Ive done everything that could be done and im sure it will be a happy harvest for me.
I dont have any links about the medical stuff. My buddies wife goes to these medical meetings and thats where the info comes from. I know its serious because two of the biggest caregivers ive ever seen packed up there whole operation and moved to emmet county.
My buddie did end up transplanting his plants last night too. My fingers are crossed that there not stunted.


----------



## hic (Aug 19, 2011)

Well MI another day down! So far this year none of us boys have run into troubles! Been a good year so far.


----------



## rzza (Aug 19, 2011)

where the fuck is kb? he didnt respond to my last text message either.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 20, 2011)

i seen on the news last nite thaT 19 MARIJUANA GROWS WERE SPOTTED FROM THE AIR , and 9 of them were medical plots. so they were onlky able to bust 9 of em. all that money wasted (yea) on findin med grows. lol. leos a dumb ass.


----------



## james42 (Aug 20, 2011)

Where was that hammer?


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 20, 2011)

[i cant remember fo sho but it was north of cadillac. the pics they had were of a lot of plants. a lot of plants..hopefully someone else seen it. i will watch the news again today


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 20, 2011)

5







3





3Share 


http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=653590#



*Read more:* Local, State, Crime, Agriculture, News, Marijuana, Drug Bust, Plants, Drugs, Hemp, Charlevois, Boyne City, Narcotics





CHARLEVOIX COUNTY -- A big pot bust in Charlevoix County took more than $300,000 of marijuana off the streets.
Tonight, the evidence room at the Charlevoix County Sheriff's Office is packed with weed after officers took more than 300 plants from an illegal grow operation in Boyne City.
The suspect, who hasn't been arraigned yet, lives on High Street near downtown Boyne City.
Undersheriff Chuck Vondra calls this the biggest bust his department has made in quite a while.
The officers also found equipment and substances used to cook narcotics and guns at the home and took a while to collect all of the plants. 
"It took a very long time, and with Boyne City police and the Sheriff's Office, we were probably there for three to four hours, working the evidence in the case, and getting it back here to the evidence room," said Undersheriff Vondra.
Officers confiscated all of the plants including lights part of the grow operation and they say the suspect was selling the weed on the streets.
The suspect was arrested for manufacture of 45 kilograms of marijuana, two delivery charges of marijuana, two delivery charges of Xanax, possession of narcotics, and maintaining a drug house.
Also on Thursday, officers flew over parts of the county and found more than 350 plants growing outside.
Some were legitimate Medical Marijuana grow operations, but those that weren't were confiscated and the land-owners were arrested.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 20, 2011)

*SANE has huge drug bust*
*Friday, March 25, 2011 * The Straits Area Narcotics Enforcement Team (SANE) seized 29 pounds of Marijuana, scales, packaging equipment, cash and personal property from a home in Sault Ste. Marie. http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?list=194414&id=597464


----------



## james42 (Aug 20, 2011)

There was a black chopper flying around a couple days ago. I happened to be near my smaller plot and watched it go right over top of it, it didnt even slow down. A guy I work with said its not the cops, its just checking gas lines. Im thinking hes wrong though.
im starting to think they spend most of there time looking down into peoples backyards then they do trying to find them in the deep woods. Theys said that they arrested the land owners where the plants were found. It had to have been obviouse that it was the landowners plants and not someone sneeking on there property for them to do that.
I hate to say it but thank god for all the lazy idiot growers distracting the cops from the people that did there homework and put the work in


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Aug 20, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> *SANE has huge drug bust*
> *Friday, March 25, 2011 * The Straits Area Narcotics Enforcement Team (SANE) seized 29 pounds of Marijuana, scales, packaging equipment, cash and personal property from a home in Sault Ste. Marie. http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?list=194414&id=597464


Damn thats near my town. Looks like the area is gonna be drying up around the time I harvest.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 20, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Damn thats near my town. Looks like the area is gonna be drying up around the time I harvest.


 Probably just Mexican junk


----------



## james42 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Damn thats near my town. Looks like the area is gonna be drying up around the time I harvest.


That happened this spring


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Aug 21, 2011)

haha. damn. I totally missed the date on that article.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> haha. damn. I totally missed the date on that article.


 

lmao boy mi bad was in a hurry and didnt look at date sorry to freak ya out boys.lol. ill look better next time lol


----------



## james42 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mother natures doing my work for me again today. Love these rainy sundays


----------



## hic (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotta love them rainy days! I need the rain damn plants are taking 3 gallons at a time and every time it rain I do not have to haul!

Happy 400th page bitches... to another 400 hundred "Takes Huge Toke"

Yes boys the buds! ha ha ha my precious "rubbing hands". I need 2 more months for my master plan of the year to be complete! Girls are looking good.

FYI MI TGA agent orange is slow to trigger outdoors. Will be done, but it is not very conveiniant at all outdoors in MI. AO will be the last ones done I fear. I hope not cause I want to smoke some now.lol


----------



## james42 (Aug 21, 2011)

3 gallons per plant?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 21, 2011)

Spread my woman open today. It was getting a little tall so I bent them outward like a fan. Now it looks like 8 plants in one. 





And I went to extravaganga today and got more free shit..


----------



## skatman98 (Aug 22, 2011)

heres a couple update pictures.. i find acapulco gold to be a really delicate plant. i really have to be careful not to over feed. on the flip side, it smells like straight DANK. anyone ever try it?


the other pics are the ak, chp and ww clones ( about quarter of the plant is purple ?)

hope everythings going well fellas.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

I was told mine was Acapulco Gold also.. I dont know if i believed them... I got in from durand area. didn't do good indoors so I put it out.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 22, 2011)

skatman98 said:


> heres a couple update pictures.. i find acapulco gold to be a really delicate plant. i really have to be careful not to over feed. on the flip side, it smells like straight DANK. anyone ever try it?
> 
> 
> the other pics are the ak, chp and ww clones ( about quarter of the plant is purple ?)
> ...


 

yea skat ive had acapulco gold back in the day. it was really good smoke. wish i had some of that stuff. i have a thai plant in flower now. hope it dont hermie on me.


----------



## hic (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good skatman! Won't be long now.

Well today I pollinated the first plant. I put heri and vortex pollen on that f2 onion skunk cm


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 23, 2011)

well guys some pics of the girls
hic I think the 50 cal may need some of the Iranian G13 for the speed of flowering


----------



## delstele (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking nice GD....


----------



## wowweee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey fellow Michiganders! It looks like the majority of my outdoorzy's are starting to bud, about 2 weeks into flowering. I am excited because it is my first outdoor grow, I'm using peat moss and some local 3-part nutes. What's the average yield usually for a outdoor plant? I have white widow, skunk, G13, and berry kush outside. They range from 4 to 6 feet tall. Should I put "bush master's" on them so they don't stretch too tall? Any advice would be appreciated! Cheers~


----------



## james42 (Aug 24, 2011)

Heard a few more reports of a that helicopter flying around last thursday from some guys I work with(both have cards). It was flying really low over a residential area right on the edge of town. From there description I would say its definitly the one that flew over my plants that day. It didnt even slow down when it went over mine. 
I really think that there main goal is to target medical growers that are not complying with the new laws that our county passed. I dont really think that gurilla growers are top priority around here this year.
Ofcourse I could be totally wrong, but thats the way it looks


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 24, 2011)

Y'all here that they are shutting down all dispensaries. Declared ALL patient to patient transfer is illegal


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 24, 2011)

It was only a matter of time before they started fucking with the laws 
They cant figure out how to keep controll of it and get all the money they can with out saying they lost the fight
Next will be the medical card holders they will find a way to fuck with them as well
Keep your nose clean and a low profile
Good Luck Everyone


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2011)

We as cg's need to really get our shit together. get dialed for a constant supply. if there are no dispensaries to go to then patients will start buying more from their cg and selling small bags to their friends etc....


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2011)

now that the law has been defined ....i for one will only sell to my own patients.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 24, 2011)

rzza said:


> We as cg's need to really get our shit together. get dialed for a constant supply. if there are no dispensaries to go to then patients will start buying more from their cg and selling small bags to their friends etc....


Tis true, the time is now and it could be brief. I'm not interested in that kind of supply chain but I am not happy to see this ruling. All of the welfare of so many people decided by 3 douchebags. 



Green Dave said:


> It was only a matter of time before they started fucking with the laws
> They cant figure out how to keep controll of it and get all the money they can with out saying they lost the fight
> Next will be the medical card holders they will find a way to fuck with them as well
> Keep your nose clean and a low profile
> Good Luck Everyone


You're right Dave, card holders are next. Already in the works with NEW legislation. They want the State Police to be involved with the database and they want to decide what doctors can write scripts. Who knows what else. Government makes me sick most of the time. I'd bet money they start charging doctors thousands per year for a MMJ "license" to write scripts.


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2011)

well its always a chain. no matter who ya give it to its getting circulated one way or another....


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 25, 2011)

Where is hic ??
Not like him not to post SOMETHING
Hope all is good


----------



## whit26 (Aug 25, 2011)

Major utility companies are using helicopter patrols to patrol thier lines. Alot of the unmarked choppers you are seeing is due to the weather and high winds.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2011)

so no more dispenseries in michigan????


----------



## james42 (Aug 25, 2011)

It sure looks that way theexpress


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2011)

james42 said:


> It sure looks that way theexpress


what if i wanted to rent a small 1200 foot warehouse to grow the 60 plants is i was a legal caregiver for 5 people is that still cool or will they come raid you, smash/take all your shit, and drop charges later? can you still grow in warehouse or does it have to be in a home or what?


----------



## symbiote420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Everybody got to show up on the 7th or all you caregivers getting the "no vaseline" treatment too!


----------



## symbiote420 (Aug 25, 2011)

One of the Bills up for vote on the 7th is no more than 12 plants on any site....no co op shit either, so you will have to get a couple more grow sites, hope your funds straight - no pun intended.


----------



## james42 (Aug 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what if i wanted to rent a small 1200 foot warehouse to grow the 60 plants is i was a legal caregiver for 5 people is that still cool or will they come raid you, smash/take all your shit, and drop charges later? can you still grow in warehouse or does it have to be in a home or what?


Dont know dude. I just watch the news and talk to my medical buddies. I do know one guy thats doing axactly what your talking about with the warehouse and caring for a lot of people though. He hasnt closed up shop yet but he did have to move his operation to another county


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 25, 2011)

symbiote420 said:


> One of the Bills up for vote on the 7th is no more than 12 plants on any site....no co op shit either, so you will have to get a couple more grow sites, hope your funds straight - no pun intended.


you know, that's not even right. How is a person supposed to supply someone with meds like that, let alone everyone that needs them. Shit is plain fucked up.

Please provide a link with info on the bill!

Edit - They're looking to do all sorts of amendments. Am I missing something? Was there a bloodbath over marijuana? Are gang wars going nuts over it? Did someone OD on it? What the bloody hell. Schutte and the prosecutor in Isabella need to move to one of those ridiculous red bible thumping states in the south and drink themselves stupid(er). I would love to go to Lansing on the 7th, not sure I can miss work being so busy though.

Who here is planning to attend?



http://www.mlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2011/08/michigan_medical_marijuana_law.html


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 25, 2011)

it takes 3/4 ofr the vote to amend the law. everybody need to get out and vote this ashole out of his job.
thanks for the link swchwag. ima try to go.


----------



## james42 (Aug 26, 2011)

4 days since hic said anything. Kinda scary


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2011)

james42 said:


> 4 days since hic said anything. Kinda scary


wait? yeah ....wtf. i knew something was missing.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope he is OK and safe


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 26, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Hope he is OK and safe


 
hic dont go this long without chimin in. hope everything ok with him and family


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2011)

i havent stopped thinking about this since my last post. i really hope everything is good with HIC. I dont have his phone number but dont you dave?


----------



## james42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive had a really bad paranoid feeling the last two days about this. ive lurked on this thread a lot longer then ive posted here and this has to be the longest ive seen hic not post something. He seems like the type that would have said something if he was gonna be gone for awhile too.
I really hope hes ok


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 26, 2011)

yea he would ave said something bout the busts and the dispensary closings as well. i live close to him but we havent hooked up yet.. gettin kinda worried. i havent heard anything of a bust in his town on the news. but my step son and his dad got busted a weeek ago and havent heard anything of that on news. they had 91 plants . that should hit the news wouldnt u thin? where are you hic..?


----------



## delstele (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope he is as well I'm gonna give him a ring....


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2011)

please report back with a quickness. i gotta leave for the day.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was in gaylord at about 530 pm today and seen a heli headed north east from I75 WATCH OUT UP THERE...


any word of hick delstele?


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried to call got a service restricted message...Dunno what to think now I hope all is good with him!


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, gettin worried about him.. im only bout 30 miles from em, wish i knew how to get there, id go now


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

: (


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it possible that perhaps his phone and internet were cut off together?


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 28, 2011)

hopin its all it is, but surley he has somebodys # and would call them. not like him to go mia does anyone know his name? maybe could pic it out of the phone book and get an address.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys are getting creepy with it.. he prolly just didn't pay a phone bill. No phone - no dial up internet.


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2011)

Still know word. I did get a text to go through and yes I do know his name but will not tell a soul without his concent.


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2011)

Text came back sating no answer try again later....


----------



## delstele (Aug 28, 2011)

Dank, That is not like hic to not answer my calls or text something is not right.


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont think its creepy at all, hes a friend and we all know its "that time of year"
..


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG this was august 19th.

CHARLEVOIX COUNTY -- A big pot bust in Charlevoix County took more than $300,000 of marijuana off the streets.

Tonight, the evidence room at the Charlevoix County Sheriff's Office is packed with weed after officers took more than 300 plants from an illegal grow operation in Boyne City.

The suspect, who hasn't been arraigned yet, lives on High Street near downtown Boyne City.

Undersheriff Chuck Vondra calls this the biggest bust his department has made in quite a while.

The officers also found equipment and substances used to cook narcotics and guns at the home and took a while to collect all of the plants. 

"It took a very long time, and with Boyne City police and the Sheriff's Office, we were probably there for three to four hours, working the evidence in the case, and getting it back here to the evidence room," said Undersheriff Vondra.

Officers confiscated all of the plants including lights part of the grow operation and they say the suspect was selling the weed on the streets.

The suspect was arrested for manufacture of 45 kilograms of marijuana, two delivery charges of marijuana, two delivery charges of Xanax, possession of narcotics, and maintaining a drug house.

*Also on Thursday, officers flew over parts of the county and found more than 350 plants growing outside.

Some were legitimate Medical Marijuana grow operations, but those that weren't were confiscated and the land-owners were arrested.*


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

make sure you read the bolded at the end.


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

this was posted on the 19th and he las signed on 22cd at 11pm.


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

someone please tell boyne is too far north ...


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> someone please tell boyne is too far north ...


If I recall Hic is about 3 hours south of Boyne.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 28, 2011)

I called him from a pay phone ( just for security, Just in case) and no answer , Still hoping he OK


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 28, 2011)

well guys i got a scrap of second hand info.. i heard the state of michigan released our names to law enforcemrnt. and the cops in newaygo county ( which is where hic lives.) are checking grow rooms by alphabet starting with a. i heard a coule people in newaygo county that i have met have went down. they took there excess and told them to wait for a court date. second hand news guys take it for what its worth..


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2011)

release whos names? patients?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> release whos names? patients?


Someone is blowing smoke, if any names were obtained it was most likely from a dispensary raid or collective and heads are rolling. This is one of the potential changes that may happen but has not happened yet. The State Police do not have access to the registry and it would not hold up in court if they somehow obtained this information from the state. The best way to operate is to keep it legal and always be prepared, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## james42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Come on hic, wtf


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks schwag on clarifying that. what about the box we had to check on our paper work we send innto the state that says our info would be turned over to the cops. they said u had to check ok or the state would deny u. just curious.


btw i just ordered a 3 bag wacky bag all mesh bag. 220 73 and a 25 micron. cant wait to get that into action.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

The box allows the authorities to confirm your identity and your enrollment to the database when your card is in their hand. They call the hotline, give them your number and they confirm your identity. Not saying there are no crooked politics happening here though, very well could be. But the database does not openly provide authorities with information, it is used to confirm your status within the law i.e. number of plants, patients, caregivers, card expiration, usable material etc. 

Schuette wants to change all of that and hand it to the cops though! We need to stop him from slaughtering our rights.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 29, 2011)

Wtf is next us having to wear a yellow banner around our arms like the Germans did the Jews?? Sheesh leave us the fuck alone.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

I hear you man, Schuette has a real hardon to repeal the whole mother fucker. Lets not make it easy on them! With the dispensaries out hopefully things will chill out for awhile but I'm pretty sure they're already working on new legislation to vote on. 

They're pushing for quite a few changes.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 30, 2011)

Wasting money on an already strapped state. That makes alot of sense.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea but its the goverment who said it had to make sence


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 31, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> The box allows the authorities to confirm your identity and your enrollment to the database when your card is in their hand. They call the hotline, give them your number and they confirm your identity. Not saying there are no crooked politics happening here though, very well could be. But the database does not openly provide authorities with information, it is used to confirm your status within the law i.e. number of plants, patients, caregivers, card expiration, usable material etc.
> 
> Schuette wants to change all of that and hand it to the cops though! We need to stop him from slaughtering our rights.


 
thanks shwag for for the info. yes we need to recall that asshole. i am going to the rally at the capitol on the 7th from 12 to 3. i will be running from baldwin to 127 and south to the capitol. anybody needs a ride along this route let me know . i got the shortbus for the day.


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2011)

I am planing on going as well 
anyone have any info on busts in Newago ? or any word from hic?


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow just hit 1000 posts 
Never thought that this thread would last this long ,Thanks to all who have joined and give your input
Good luck out there and stay safe
GD


----------



## rzza (Aug 31, 2011)

Im glad ya made this thread dave!


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 31, 2011)

i just heard that some dispensaries are opening up and the meds are free. but the papers cost 300 bucks. yes papers are mandatory. lol second hand news guys take for what its worth. 


no word from hic yet???


----------



## james42 (Aug 31, 2011)

This morning was the first ive seen my plants in two weeks. There all flowering really well. I didnt take any pics this visit but there all between 7 to 8 foot tall and looking fantastic. If the weather holds up its looking like ill have a hell of alot of bud this fall.
Its really cool seeing all the hard work and planning pay off.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys it is looking like my plants are going to finish late if at all. My White Widow was just starting to show white hairs last weekend. After being bummed for a couple of days I started to think of a way to keep the frost from taking them out. I can only tend to them on the weekend so putting something on and off everyday will not work. I have some heat wire that I took off the front of my house before I moved. It is real low voltage and puts out just enough heat to melt ice and snow around it. If I remember correctly it does not get very hot to the touch. I do not have it here in front of me to test it out. Will have to wait until Friday. 

I was thinking of wrapping it like you would the lights on a Christmas tree. My plants are not very bushy since they got a late start in early June. I know I don't want the wire hanging all over the plant. It could add too much weight so I will try to figure out a way to support it like a tomato cage cut into a few sections. I would try to form a coil from the ground up to the top. I wonder if that would create just enough radiant heat to keep the frost off? I also have an extension cord with a timer that can turn it on and off in the morning and then in the evening.

Do you guys think this might help or does it sound crazy? Maybe it would be better to put the cable across the ground and top dress with something that will hold some heat but not damage the plants when I water. Perhaps that will give off enough rising heat to keep the frost away?


----------



## james42 (Aug 31, 2011)

How many plants do you have? If you can run a cord to your grow then im asuming you could unplug it dayly. If thats the case I would get some cheap electric heaters from walmart and put them where they wont catch stuff on fire. Only turn it on when theres a frost advisery.
Just a idea(probably a dumb one)


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2011)

Most plants can take some frost just not a really hard frost
Hope that helped
GD


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 31, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Most plants can take some frost just not a really hard frost
> Hope that helped
> GD


 
i heard on weather tonite possible frost thursday nite lo 40s to 30s in some areas


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 31, 2011)

Just what my girls need , they had a hard summer and now frost WTF


----------



## james42 (Aug 31, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i heard on weather tonite possible frost thursday nite lo 40s to 30s in some areas


if my crop gets killed by frost in the first week of september ill hang myself in the nearest tree


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 31, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Most plants can take some frost just not a really hard frost
> Hope that helped
> GD





james42 said:


> if my crop gets killed by frost in the first week of september ill hang myself in the nearest tree


 
yea wouldnt that suck. hopefully if it does its just a light frst. good luck with em. hope they make it james42 and everybody.


----------



## PoDunk (Aug 31, 2011)

I think this is a warning sign to get your shit together. It is suppose to be 91 for the high tomorrow and by Monday night a low of 35 for me. So this weekend I go to work. I only have a couple and I am going to do whatever it takes to get them done. This is my third grow and my first outdoor. Everything I have done has been homemade. I used a MH ballasts from high bay shop lights. Bent my own aluminum reflectors on a brake press and coated them in white paint loaded with titanium dioxide. I converted a shower into a grow room. My first grow was bag seed last Spring. Then I did the White Widow from Nirvana with a few freebies, two of which ended up being Sativa. Each time I managed to come away with something. I am not going to let this be my first failure. If I have to make a little heat oasis to get it done in the North so be it. I am going to use the heat wire and one or two small space heaters on a timer. I think with some tweaks through September I can get through October and finish them up.

To be continued...


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 1, 2011)

good idea podunk, but dont forget that its coldest half hour afterr daylight. so id set time for an hour after daylight. how far from the bridge podunk? headed to onaway tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 1, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> good idea podunk, but dont forget that its coldest half hour afterr daylight. so id set time for an hour after daylight. how far from the bridge podunk? headed to onaway tomorrow for a few days.


Now I just gotta pick out a couple of safe small heaters. I will post some pictures once I get it all together. I am about an hour and half South West of Onaway or the bridge "Mackinaw" for that matter.


----------



## james42 (Sep 1, 2011)

No word from hic yet? Anyone?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 1, 2011)

Notta word


----------



## ganjalero (Sep 2, 2011)

so how's the iranian doing right about now?


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm running specials on oil dishes, dabbers, and spoons.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 2, 2011)

still hot but took some blurry pics ... decided to try a little snow and got shakey.. not a good mix.. happy laborday weekend...
Stand up dabber










Oil pipe..


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 3, 2011)

The Irainian G13 is getting close a week or 2 and it will be drying


----------



## rzza (Sep 3, 2011)

shiz, i need a few weeks till i have cash to blow but i def wanna hook up for a dabber and oil pipe =)


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 3, 2011)

I ment to poast that in my thread.. not this one.. oops...
Anyway this is how they turned out. Spoon - dish - dabber:


----------



## rzza (Sep 3, 2011)

how much for a matching set like that, maybe a chunkier pipe?


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 3, 2011)

Flint Dispensaries are going strong !


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 3, 2011)

Dug out the electric wire "the stuff that melts ice on your roof and gutters". Cleaned it up and plugged it in. It gets a bit warmer than I expected. The best way I can describe it is that it is like a heating pad. Its not hot to the touch but if you wrap it around your skin it gets pretty warm. I am down to two plants the other two were growing balls when I got up here this weekend. Its a shame since they were about 7 feet tall. Not bad for starting in June. 

Anyways the two that are left are a Nirvana White Widow Feminized and a freebie from Nirvana. They are sitting right next to each other. I am going to try and run a grid with the wire between the two plants. Looping it back and forth from bottom to top. I will try to keep contact with the wire to a minimum if at all. It will literally be like a window defroster. I have plenty of wire. Its gotta be at least 50 feet long or longer. I think the wire radiates enough heat to keep the frost off and heck maybe even help me keep them going until the end of October or however long it takes to finish. The have only just started to flower here in Northern Michigan.

Maybe it will help keep the mold away too! I will be putting it together tomorrow. I am thinking a few wood stakes with nails at different heights should hold the wire in place. I have an isobar with a programmable timer built in. I will run it at night to start. Will post pics when I get done...


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 4, 2011)

PoDunk 
You will need to worry about Deer Hunters finding your girls unless your in your back yard


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 4, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> PoDunk
> You will need to worry about Deer Hunters finding your girls unless your in your back yard


No deer hunters to worry about just the elements.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

Look y'all. I'm a mod now..


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey podunk, i might think if you were to put tall sticks all way around the plants weave wirre through then put a a peice of bisqueen over the top. it will stop the frost from hitting colas and help keep the heat in. just my 2 cent bro.


----------



## delstele (Sep 5, 2011)

Man I fear my friend hic has some troubles..Hope all is good wit ya bro!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 5, 2011)

All my plants are going strong. The blue widow hasthe sweetest fruitiest aroma I have grown. It smells like a blue jolly rancher tastes I'm really impressed. The only 2 I'm worried about are the Cole train and lemon skunk. They are budding but the buds are all very small like the size of strawberries and blueberries. The other are the size of a kingside snickers bar already. Hopefully they will catch up.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea Del not lookin good , hope Im wrong
Good luck hic
GD


----------



## firelane (Sep 5, 2011)

I am hoping Hic took the wife to Amsterdam for a couple of weeks. If not a vacation I pray it is nothing he can't handle.

Here are some pics of the girls, bout a month left. Keep your fingers crossed, this should be a good fall.
View attachment 1771496View attachment 1771504View attachment 1771507View attachment 1771509


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 5, 2011)

Lookin real good Firelane you will be trimming till the newyear


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 5, 2011)

firelane said:


> I am hoping Hic took the wife to Amsterdam for a couple of weeks. If not a vacation I pray it is nothing he can't handle.
> 
> Here are some pics of the girls, bout a month left. Keep your fingers crossed, this should be a good fall.
> View attachment 1771496View attachment 1771504View attachment 1771507View attachment 1771509


 Very nice firelane..........Happy token


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 5, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey podunk, i might think if you were to put tall sticks all way around the plants weave wirre through then put a a peice of bisqueen over the top. it will stop the frost from hitting colas and help keep the heat in. just my 2 cent bro.


Alright here is what I have done so far. Going to try and go topless since I dont have anyone to remove it during the week. I am hoping enough heat will rise to keep the top of the WW from freezing. It is going down to 33 tonight!


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 5, 2011)

I chickened out. I just put a sheet over the top for the night. I guess tomorrow I will get a small space heater and put it on a timer. Probably cover it with a small plastic tub to keep it from getting wet. I will cut a hole out the side for the heat to escape. I am thinking with the plastic wrapped around the perimeter it will trap enough heat from the space heater and wires to rise and protect the tops.

I think this might qualify for * "You might be a redneck if..."*


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

How cold is it where you are U.P.


----------



## james42 (Sep 5, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> I chickened out. I just put a sheet over the top for the night. I guess tomorrow I will get a small space heater and put it on a timer. Probably cover it with a small plastic tub to keep it from getting wet. I will cut a hole out the side for the heat to escape. I am thinking with the plastic wrapped around the perimeter it will trap enough heat from the space heater and wires to rise and protect the tops.
> 
> I think this might qualify for * "You might be a redneck if..."*


 Dont you think your jumping the gun a little bit. Seems like no matter where you are in michigan you should have at least a few more weeks, if not more


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 5, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> How cold is it where you are U.P.


North West lower Michigan just South of the 45th parallel. It seems more like the arctic circle tonight.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 5, 2011)

james42 said:


> Dont you think your jumping the gun a little bit. Seems like no matter where you are in michigan you should have at least a few more weeks, if not more


I would agree but a low of 33 degrees and 36 tomorrow night is freakishly cold for this time of year. After tomorrow night the lows are 49 - 52 for the night. So maybe the space heater is jumping the gun for the short term. My plants have just started to flower. So I have a feeling I will be busting out a heater sometime before they get done. I would hate to come this far and end up with nothing. It was shitty enough that all but two of my plants were male. 

It looks like this could be a record cold tonight. The previous is 37 degrees. Once things get back to normal should I remove the plastic until cold sets in again? Here is my frost advisory...

_...FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 8 AM EDT
TUESDAY...

A FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 8 AM EDT TUESDAY.

IMPACTS...

* SENSITIVE OUTDOOR VEGETATION MAY BE DAMAGED OR KILLED IF LEFT
UNCOVERED._


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 5, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> It looks like this could be a record cold tonight. The previous is 37 degrees. Once things get back to normal should I remove the plastic until cold sets in again? Here is my frost advisory...
> 
> .[/I]


 
i would remove plastic podunk. it could hold moisture and promote bud rot ot somethin. just keep it handy for next time. i think ur heater idea is a pretty good one. good luck with it bro. cold as hell here now. i got my doors open tonite hopin to freeze my mites in flower room. good luck podunk.. 


where are ya hic?


----------



## james42 (Sep 6, 2011)

33 degrees when I woke up this morning. I took the scenic route to work this morning to drive near my plants. It was 38 at 7:00am there so im sure there ok, but damn its only the first week of sept. There calling for the same shit tonight.
I guess podunk wasnt jumping the gun sheltering his girls this early.

Im pretty sure that I need about 5 more weeks for mine to finish.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

My greenhouse roof collapsed from all this damn wind were getting! It just bent over a couple tops didn't snap any branches so I think it's all good hopefully!! Good luck everyone


----------



## thatguy1122 (Sep 6, 2011)

james42 said:


> heard some bad news today. Our sherif is stepping up there aireal survailance this year. It sounds like its starting as early as this week.
> There also going around inspecting medical peoples grows. 19 people were arrested in the last week.
> They say that in our county 70% of medical dope makes it on the street and they aim to stop it.
> I wont be going the my spot for another two to three weeks just to be safe. There roots are deep and I think they will be ok.
> Stressfull time to be in my county


what county is this?


----------



## fatality (Sep 6, 2011)

that's the million dollar question


----------



## james42 (Sep 7, 2011)

thatguy1122 said:


> what county is this?


 kinda old post and I answeres this already. Cheboygan


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My greenhouse roof collapsed from all this damn wind were getting! It just bent over a couple tops didn't snap any branches so I think it's all good hopefully!! Good luck everyone



I have been thinking about trying to make a cheap PVC hoop house. The current setup was just to get through this freak frost we had. I already have a big roll of plastic. I only need it to be 5'x3.5'x5.5' tall. My only worry is humidity and bud rot. Is their a simple solution to control moisture? Not sure if a small clip fan and a vent of some sort at the opposite end will get the job done? I also have the isobar with a timer built in that I am not using yet. I need something that can be unattended Monday - Friday. Ideas welcome...


BTW the heat wires work really well. Yesterday morning when I went out to pull the sheet of the top it was nice and warm inside. It does burn the leaves a bit. Small black spot where it touches (kept that to a minimum). Nothing real bad just noticeable discoloration. If I can get the hoop house setup I will move the wire to run around the posts and not zig zag through the plants.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 7, 2011)

Who all went to Lansing today
I went for about 2 hours my first event of this kind 
Pretty Cool


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Who all went to Lansing today
> I went for about 2 hours my first event of this kind
> Pretty Cool


I didn't go but I just read about 1500 showed up. Thanks for showing up and speaking up GD!


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 7, 2011)

me and my wife went, all i could take was about 2 hrs also. hurtin to bad to stand there. actually about 3k was there they said


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 8, 2011)

recall schnyder and schuette. everybody needs to be registered to vote. its easy just go to secretary of state its free. i have a list of things that is going to be on the ballot i will try to get posted tonite. gotta mow lawns today.





*Written by*

* Scott Davis *

*Lansing State Journal*


LANSING  Nearly a thousand medical marijuana advocates remained at the Capitol this afternoon as many of them called for a recall of Attorney General Bill Schuette for what they see as his assault on patient rights.
Holding a sign that read: "Ignorance of the Law is No Excuse," Steve Sharpe of Jackson County was among many medical marijuana patients today who faulted the attorney general for backing a series of proposed laws they believe will weaken their ability to obtain the herb.
Those laws include more closely regulating the doctor-patient relationship.

"He's trying to judge from his office. He's not upholding the law," said Sharpe, 52. "If he was upholding the law, we wouldn't be out here today."

Officials of the Attorney General's office could not be immediately be reached for comment today.
*
ORIGINAL POST*

LANSING -- More than a thousand medical marijuana advocates are gathered at the Capitol to rally against what they see as a rising assault on the state's medical marijuana law passed in 2008.

The rally comes two weeks after the Michigan Court of Appeals ruled that the 2008 ballot measure does not allow dispensaries to sell marijuana to patients. As a result, more than 20 dispensaries in Lansing closed their doors within a day or so.

Advocates say that the court ruling, along with proposed laws that more closely regulate how patients receive the drug, would create a hardship for patients who are unable to grow the herb on their own.

During the event, officials of the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association and other speakers are discussing the 2008 ballot measure and how they believe patients so far have been untreated unfairly by law enforcement authorities.

Mike Rodriguez, 36, of Kalamazoo, was among the picketers who believe that authorities have been too heavy handed in targeting legitimate medical marijuana users. Rodriguez said he is a caregiver who grows marijuana in his home for three patients.

"If you're going to regulate it, regulate it," he said. "Don't throw patients in jail for buying marijuana."

The ballot measure approved the use of marijuana for patients to relieve pain and address chronic illnesses, as long as the use is approved by a doctor. More than 95,000 people in Michigan are now authorized to use the herb, according to state officials


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 8, 2011)

there is a petition in reed city to sign to recall our shitty govenor. it will be there till friday 4 pm. the address is
*Reed City Petition Signing Location*

230 W Todd Ave, Reed City, MI i will keep looking for signing locations...


edit; here is a link to find all locations http://firericksnyder.org/community/all-events-list?categoryid=8


u must be a registered voter before u can sign the petition.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Medical marijuana advocate wins OK to launch recall drive targeting Attorney General Bill Schuette*

*Published: Wednesday, September 07, 2011, 11:45 AM Updated: Wednesday, September 07, 2011, 7:19 PM*

By Barrie Barber | The Saginaw News The Saginaw News
Follow 




52 











Share close

Google Buzz Digg Stumble Upon Fark Reddit



Share Email Print









CourtesyAttorney General Bill Schuette
MIDLAND -- A medical marijuana advocate has won on his third try the right to circulate recall petitions against Attorney General Bill Schuette.

The Midland County Election Commission voted 3-0 today that the latest petition, which targets Schuette's stand on the state's medical marijuana law, was written clearly for voters to understand. Schuette is a Midland Republican.

Richard C. Clement Sr, 54, of Lansing has petitioned twice before, but failed to win an OK.

"I just didn't give up," he said after the brief hearing. Clement is a member of the Michigan chapter of the National Organization for the




Richard C. Clement Sr.
Reform of Marijuana Laws. "There wasn't a lawyers only sign over the courtroom. The law is for the people, and no one should be afraid."

Rusty Hills, a spokesman for Schuette, said the attorney general will focus on what voters elected him to do.

The attorney general is going to continue to do the job that he was elected to do, and that is protect the public, defend the laws and uphold the Constitution, he said.

Hills declined to comment directly about the petitions allegations that Schuette has failed to uphold the state's medical marijuana law.

Clement and his backers will have to gather 807,000 signatures of registered voters to demand a recall election. "This is going to take lots of money, but most of all it's going to take heart," Clement said.

He said he might post the petition online and ask people to download and distribute it to collect signatures.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> *Medical marijuana advocate wins OK to launch recall drive targeting Attorney General Bill Schuette*
> 
> *Published: Wednesday, September 07, 2011, 11:45 AM Updated: Wednesday, September 07, 2011, 7:19 PM*
> 
> ...


Thanks Hammer! Keep the news coming!


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

So did anyone else have to deal with frost earlier this week? I am heading back up this afternoon for the weekend. Its been beautiful weather since the frost "says the wife". Hopefully we don't see that again for a long while. Low to mid 50's for the evening lows. 

Does the cooler air slow down flowering, speed it up, or do nothing (not talking about frost)? Would their be any advantage to running the heat wire when its in the upper 40's and 50's at night? I want to do everything I can to keep things moving along before it gets too cold. Don't want to run out of time. Will post pics when I get up this weekend. Hoping to see some progress. I didn't expect them to take so long to start to flower.


----------



## james42 (Sep 9, 2011)

No frost for me in the tip of the mit. There calling for a cold front and rain next week. The rain and clouds should keep the night temps from dropping.

I bit the bullet and bought some fox farm tiger bloom the finish out the season. Every store in town was out of marical grow bloom so I didnt really have a choice. Any of you guys use this stuff?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

I've used it for my indoor but only with the entire feeding schedule. Should work just fine for you though. A friend of mine is having some success with the AN time release pellets designed for outdoor. They worked great for vegging and they also make a flower (Fall) too.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

james42 said:


> No frost for me in the tip of the mit. There calling for a cold front and rain next week. The rain and clouds should keep the night temps from dropping.
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought some fox farm tiger bloom the finish out the season. Every store in town was out of marical grow bloom so I didnt really have a choice. Any of you guys use this stuff?



I used the Fox Farm Trio for indoor last year. I got nute burn each time by the time I started flowering. My plants were not huge and I did not have much experience. The second time around I was careful and used a lot less than what the chart recommended and still got some nute burn (not nearly as bad as the first time around). I didn't kill any of them but the first grow got pretty crispy!

This time around I mixed my soil with bone/blood meal, worm castings and some composted manure. For veg I used a little bit of some cheap fertilizer high in N from Meijer. For the last few weeks I have been using a couple table spoons of Sunleaves Indonesian Bat Guano (0.5-12-0.2) and nothing else. I am going to start adding a tablespoon black strap molasses with it this week. They look healthy so I am hesitant to add any bloom booster/nutes. I also picked up a 20# bag of worm castings yesterday. So its going to be castings, molasses, and bat guano. Before I transplanted them from grow bags to the ground I top dressed with the worm castings. Should I top dress again, mix it in the water with the guano and molasses, or do both? I don't think you can have to much worm castings.


----------



## james42 (Sep 9, 2011)

I gave them the full dose yesterday. so far these plants seem like they like to be fed heavy so im not to worried about it burning them. Ill find out if they like it or not when I go out next week.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

I probably would have used FF again for this grow if I had not gotten rid of everything. I blame myself for anything that went wrong, other than the chart does seem to be very aggressive. I am still tempted to pick up FF Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7) again. Anyone using it outside?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Big Bloom is great for a rooting accelerant and for clones. Very low organic concentrations which is good for young'ns. I think the feeding schedule is fairly good, however it also depends what type of soil mix you're using as well. If you're using a rich or hot soil mix I think you can back down from the feeding a notch for the first 2-3 weeks after transplant at the induction of 12/12. A lot of that can be strain dependent too though. My White Widows for instance are food whores! They can't be overfed lol. 

I honestly had better results with Jack's classic one part fertilizers than the Fox Farm lineup. The only FF product I use now is Happy Frog.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you think Grandma's Molasses is a good enough supplement for potassium? I think it says 22% on the bottle. The bat guano is only .2 K. I am thinking that might be the only spot I am lacking in nutrients. At least that I can think of.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Do you think Grandma's Molasses is a good enough supplement for potassium? I think it says 22% on the bottle. The bat guano is only .2 K. I am thinking that might be the only spot I am lacking in nutrients. At least that I can think of.


I'm not sure what the npk ratio is for Grandma's but I think it should be considered blackstrap molasses. I use something similar but its not like grandma's! lol.... I would think that would be more than sufficient because it also provide you with several trace nutrients as well as carbs that your soil microbes will find delicious!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 9, 2011)

Gandmas works great 1 Tbls per gal and your good
Really packs on the weight
Be carful out doors the coons might like it and dig for it


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Gandmas works great 1 Tbls per gal and your good
> Really packs on the weight
> Be carful out doors the coons might like it and dig for it



That is one of the reasons I stayed away from any kind of fish emulsions. Been spraying liquid fence on a regular basis. That stuff smells god awful. I never fail to get it on my hand when spraying it too.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 9, 2011)

Just checked on my plants before dark. The widow is looking good but the Nirvana freebie still looks like pre-flowers. Probably sativa dominant. The fingers on the leaves are narrower and spread out more than the WW. Will post pics tomorrow. 

Got my first tea mixture "brewing" right now. I have a bucket of hot water "from my well. good stuff". Four cups of worm castings, tablespoon and a half of unsulfured molasses, and three tablespoons of Indonesian bat guano. Its sitting in front of me now on the desk sharing the air pump with the goldfish. Got an air-stone attached.


----------



## whit26 (Sep 10, 2011)

I use grandma's on both my indoor and outdoor till harvest and had great results with it. The taste is pleasing too. My last batch were sooooo sticky with resin that I fully attribute to the grandma's. I do water with neem the ground thoroughly to keep the pests away.


----------



## james42 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice sunny weekend, gotta love it. I know my plants do.

I miss the barely legible ramblings of hic


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 10, 2011)

whit26 said:


> I use grandma's on both my indoor and outdoor till harvest and had great results with it. The taste is pleasing too. My last batch were sooooo sticky with resin that I fully attribute to the grandma's. I do water with neem the ground thoroughly to keep the pests away.


I have been using neem oil too. I have been spraying the tops and bottoms of the leaves then a little spritz at the bottom. Never watered it into the ground though. I have Gordons Garden Guard Insecticide. Its a white powder that I use down low. Got it at Tractor Supply on clearance for $1.99.

Anyways heres the new pictures... A few leaves are burnt from the heat wire. Going to rewire it tomorrow to go just around the perimeter and not zig zagging through the plants.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 11, 2011)

looks good podunk.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 11, 2011)

Some fuck came and clipped all my tops lastnight! Wtf! So I cut it all down. Its basically worthless my winter is fucked.


----------



## james42 (Sep 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Some fuck came and clipped all my tops lastnight! Wtf! So I cut it all down. Its basically worthless my winter is fucked.


Wow. Sorry to hear that.
How many did you have? Were they out in the woods and hidden well, or were they right in your back yard?


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 11, 2011)

I feel your pain my wife and i got ganked last night, our prime suspect is our coked out neighbor


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 11, 2011)

Backyard. I had 6 plants about 7ft tall 5ft around. Fucking retards!! 2 of em were about 3 weeks out the other 4 were sativa Dom so they had 5-6 weeks left. They didn't get shit just fucked up my hard work. I had about 3-4 poisonous spiders hanging out in the garden so I hope the fucks got bit.


----------



## rzza (Sep 11, 2011)

lotsa rippers this year. sorry puff.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry for your lost Puff 
Have any suspects in this crime??


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 11, 2011)

No! Probably some lazy retard teenagers! I have a 6ft privacy fence they had to jump and anyone who knew shit about mj would have waited a couple weeks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> No! Probably some lazy retard teenagers! I have a 6ft privacy fence they had to jump and anyone who knew shit about mj would have waited a couple weeks.


You're probably right but in my limited time on this earth I have learned that most people are fucking stupid. Not just teenagers lol. Empathizing with you puff, sorry to hear this.


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> The Irainian G13 is getting close a week or 2 and it will be drying


any pics of the girl dave i'm interested in these seeds


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry to hear that puff. i lost an entire plant a couple weeks ago. must be an animal ripped it up by the roots nd carried it off. it was about 5 ft tall. 

and yes people are assholes makes me wonder how they get through the day.. unfortunately they do..


----------



## rzza (Sep 12, 2011)

easy, they get through the day smokin other guys weed.


----------



## delstele (Sep 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Some fuck came and clipped all my tops lastnight! Wtf! So I cut it all down. Its basically worthless my winter is fucked.



That's a bitch ripper's suck ass.....Sorry for your loss mang.


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 12, 2011)

just thought i would tell all you fellow michiganders that i got robbed of 4 girls Saturday night so one sunday i dug 4 grave size holes and brought my other 4 girls inside, and now the next day after moving them inside i see no signs of stress ,no wilting,nothing my girls look absolutely flawless !


----------



## delstele (Sep 12, 2011)

tristynhawk said:


> any pics of the girl dave i'm interested in these seeds


His avatar is a pic of that strain...


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea what Del said


----------



## rzza (Sep 12, 2011)

HappyHarvest<in>Michigan said:


> just thought i would tell all you fellow michiganders that i got robbed of 4 girls Saturday night so one sunday i dug 4 grave size holes and brought my other 4 girls inside, and now the next day after moving them inside i see no signs of stress ,no wilting,nothing my girls look absolutely flawless !


whats the holes for?


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> whats the holes for?


Prolly what was left after he dug them up. "Grave size holes"


----------



## james42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Chance of frost thursday night qnd a chance of a hard freeze friday. i hope my plants can handle it.
Have any of you guys had a plant survive a hard freeze?


----------



## firelane (Sep 12, 2011)

I have had a few plants out when it was in the thirties every night and even into the twenties. Survive yes, come out some dank, no. But it was better to leave them out and try to finish then to pick extremely premature. If the plants are 1-2 weeks from being done, you may want to pick them. If they are no where near done, leave them out and hope for the best. Or bring them inside to finish if that is an option.


----------



## rzza (Sep 12, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Prolly what was left after he dug them up. "Grave size holes"


hahahahahahahah


----------



## james42 (Sep 12, 2011)

They have already seen 34 degree nights and seem fine. Theres no way im pulling them early. 
Im pretty sure that they need until the end of the first week of october. The breeder says this strain would finish by mid to late sept outdoors. Thats obviously bullshit. The first week of october will be there 7th week of flower. Its not totally uncommon to see a warm up around that time of year so theres still hope if I make it through this week


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Sep 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> hahahahahahahah


yep I dug 4 6x6 plants up and moved them inside ,I just dug some graves so i would not disturb the roots, needless to say no stress at all on my plants
and i have 4 grave for the theives


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 13, 2011)

james42 said:


> Chance of frost thursday night qnd a chance of a hard freeze friday. i hope my plants can handle it.
> Have any of you guys had a plant survive a hard freeze?


Here we go again. I got my timer setup yesterday for the heat wire. It will come on at 7PM and turns off at 10AM. Low of 41 tonight. I will have the wife throw a sheet over them starting tomorrow night. I took the plastic down. I put a big metal post in the middle to prop the sheet off the tops of the plants. I don't think the sheet will be big enough to cover all the way to the bottom everywhere but I figure with the heat wire it is probably good enough. I might pick up a frost blanket later this week if the sheet is too small.


----------



## tcmike (Sep 13, 2011)

The only animal that would rip up a 5' plant by it's roots and carry it off is human.


hammer6913 said:


> sorry to hear that puff. i lost an entire plant a couple weeks ago. must be an animal ripped it up by the roots nd carried it off. it was about 5 ft tall.
> 
> and yes people are assholes makes me wonder how they get through the day.. unfortunately they do..


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 13, 2011)

yea, thats been in the back of my mind though. fuckin idiots , barely any bud or smell when she got jacked.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 13, 2011)

That's how my shit was!! It smelled strong but not to many big nugs yet


----------



## firelane (Sep 14, 2011)

My two confidential cheese plants will be ready in about two weeks. The two cataract kush plants should be ready in 2-3 weeks and same with the california hash plant. The only plant that is behind is the power kush, that one may need 5 more weeks.


----------



## james42 (Sep 14, 2011)

Them look nice


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 14, 2011)

Still nothing from Hic? Those are nice Firelane!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 14, 2011)

Ya did a Really GOOD Job Firelane
Lots of Meds there you should have a very nice winter
Me not so much , lack of time to water and Heat really hurt my girls this season 
Ill get it done next year


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

There was a light frost on some of the roof tops near my grow this morning. Im not real concerned about that but there calling for even colder temps tonight. Tomorrow night I will be taking water and nutes out to them.
Will I be able to tell by then if the frost hurt them? Ive never had to deal with this before so im not sure what to expect. Does it effect them emediatly or does it take a few day for them to show the damage


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 15, 2011)

They will start to wilt pretty fast so by the time you get there you should know
Good Luck
GD


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 15, 2011)

james42 said:


> There was a light frost on some of the roof tops near my grow this morning. Im not real concerned about that but there calling for even colder temps tonight. Tomorrow night I will be taking water and nutes out to them.
> Will I be able to tell by then if the frost hurt them? Ive never had to deal with this before so im not sure what to expect. Does it effect them emediatly or does it take a few day for them to show the damage


I don't know from direct experience but from reading I think it can take up to a couple of days before you know your in the clear. I think a real hard frost you can see the next day but some damage may not show for two or three days. Any chance you can throw a frost blanket on top of them for the coldest night/nights? You can get a camo tarp. I seen camo burlap and 3D camo cloth for ground blinds at Dunhams. I almost bought the 3D one for $22.99 but ended up getting a dog house blind instead. The 3D cover was the thickest and would hide a white frost blanket perfectly.


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish I could protect them but theres just no way. Theres 15 of them in a pretty remote location and there all between 6 to 8 foot tall. 
If it wasnt for my job and wife I would spend the night out there with a couple camp fires


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

im just gonna be the one to say it. if hic was busted for growing (too many, outdoor, no license etc...) i would think that by now he would have been released till sentencing. can we talk about this or whats the deal?


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Even if he didnt get busted, something bad had to have happened. He wouldnt just dissapear


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish one of the guys that knows him on here would go and see whats up


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

i mailed him something a while back but i cannot find his address anyplace or i would write a letter to his wife/him.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 15, 2011)

james42 said:


> I wish I could protect them but theres just no way. Theres 15 of them in a pretty remote location and there all between 6 to 8 foot tall.
> If it wasnt for my job and wife I would spend the night out there with a couple camp fires


Some handle frost better than others. Like I have seen people say on other threads. Some plants are the last thing still standing green while everything else around has long wilted and turned brown. Big healthy plants might do just fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 15, 2011)

I have called a few times but no answer
I dont know his wife only saw a couple of the kids when I was there a few days before his vanishing thing
Not knowing what happened I dont know about stopping by (If ya know what I mean)


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it a long drive for you green dave?


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 15, 2011)

Going down to 27 for me tonight. Looks like my heat wire and sheet is going to get put to the test! Won't get to check things out until tomorrow evening.


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Going down to 27 for me tonight. Looks like my heat wire and sheet is going to get put to the test! Won't get to check things out until tomorrow evening.


Thats one hell of a good idea using the heat wire. im jelouse


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

from facebook.

Michigan Weather Watcher
Most of Michigan is under a freeze warning or frost advisory tonight.
26 · Like · · Share · about an hour ago via mobile


----------



## firelane (Sep 15, 2011)

The time my plant was damaged by frost, one whole big branch was just dead. It was black, wilted and just hanging there. It wasn't like when a branch gets ripped off and you can still smoke it or make hash. The rest of the plant was fine.

Here's a couple of things I've heard but never tried to help with the cold. The first is to take a garbage bag or some sort of plastic and cover the plant at night(keeps frost off plant). The second idea was like podunk's, only harder to do, they recommended heating up big rocks in a fire and then moving them around your plant at night. 

I sure hope Hic is ok. You are right, if arrested, Hic would be out by now. Unless he was into more than we all knew. If he got caught up for some real shit, he may not have bailed himself out and figures he's going to do some time, so start now while waiting for his trial. If he did get arrested for pot and is out on bail, it is possible his lawyer told him not to post in this thread to somehow confirm his identity, but if that were the case, I would think he would have called someone to let them know he's alright. Another scenario, although not very likely, someone else(wife, growing partner, close friend) find out what he was posting here and talked him into stop coming on here. Another possibility, probably the scariest one would be that Hic had a confrontation with someone and wouldn't back down. He has never been the type to back down, and I just worry that someone challenged him in some way, that forced a fight that Hic was on the losing end of. The final thing I can think of is something went wrong with his health and he's in the hospital getting better. I hope whatever he is dealing with, he will be ok soon.


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

not only has he not posted but also hasnt logged in. i dont think the scenario where he just quit posting is possible...


----------



## firelane (Sep 15, 2011)

It is definitely possible. It isn't likely, but if someone told him to stop posting, and it was someone he really respected, I think he would listen.


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

firelane said:


> It is definitely possible. It isn't likely, but if someone told him to stop posting, and it was someone he really respected, I think he would listen.


my point is, he would still sign on to read ...


----------



## firelane (Sep 15, 2011)

You are prob right, I am just trying to stay optimistic. Wouldn't that suck if we never find out what happened to him? It is the sort of thing that will eat at me, and leave me wondering for a few years at least.

Green Dave, if he still hasn't logged in by, lets just say November 1st, will you do us all a favor and drive to his house and get us some answers? What did you mean when you said "if you know what I mean"?


----------



## firelane (Sep 15, 2011)

The fact that calls and texts aren't going through to his cell phone is a clue. I'm not sure what it means, but is is strange that his phone would be cut off at the same time he left this thread.


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

i think he means that he doesnt wanna pop into his house if he died or got real sick, probably because he would feel weird. im still on the lookout for my package i recieved from him, it had his return address on it. i will personally go to his house regardless how far the drive.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 15, 2011)

james42 said:


> Thats one hell of a good idea using the heat wire. im jelouse


Well I hope it is good enough for tonight. The wife said the sheet goes down to about 2 feet from the bottom. So it is not completely covered. I think the wire will generate enough heat to make up for it "I hope!". I forgot to mention last weekend I taped wood popsicle and paint sticks onto the wire in areas where the wires were touching the plants directly. Should make a nice little heat shield.

I also hope Hic is okay. I don't know him and have only been following this thred for a few months. Very strange.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 16, 2011)

I will go by in a few weeks when I go north to get my girls ,he 2 hours north of me
I mean not sure what is going on if nhes sick or passed or if the man got him and has his house staked out to see who comes by


----------



## delstele (Sep 16, 2011)

Well if hic did go down I do think he would at least chime in and let us all know what the deal is. I do hope all is good mebbe he is just sitting back waiting for harvest...


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 16, 2011)

Knowing hic he wouldnt go peacfuly he would fight if he knew it was comming


----------



## james42 (Sep 16, 2011)

Woke up to see a heavy frost covering everything this morning.
I just got back from my plants and im happy to say they all made it. A few of them are yellowing pretty bad but they look like they will make it.
My veggie garden didnt fare so well.


----------



## rzza (Sep 16, 2011)

its gonna be pretty nice all weekend ...

we are almost at page 420 ...

therachshow is bout to come through with some sick ass gdp ...

im running the shower, go in my room for clothes, come down and my son is leaving the bathroom saying "i wouldnt go in there" ...

my qwubble is taking too long to dry ...


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 16, 2011)

Stopped at Home Depot and picked up a two pack of drop cloths in the paint department. They are 6x12 and were $6.99 I threw one on top of the sheet that the wife put out. 

Now the good stuff...

About 5 minutes after putting the drop cloth on a had an idea. I have a real nice digital meat thermometer. I used to use it to check my pool water. I took it outside and gave it a few minutes to cool off and get down close to air temperature. Actually I was getting a little impatient for the metal probe to cool off so I started shaking it back and forth trying to make a wind chill. It read 45 (online weather said 41). I climbed under the sheet with my handy thermometer and got a temp of 70 up near the top! Here is the best part. I still have it open about 18" from the ground and 3' long on the East side. The drop cloth didn't fit all the way to the ground. Going to use both of them next time turn it 90 degrees and I will be good to go. I also picked up a camo 12x9 tarp at the depot for about $15. A few days back I grabbed a dog house hunting blind from Dunhams for $35! Gonna use that to keep the tarps and timer for the heat wire nice and dry. Can be my little storage shed. Its calling for a low of 30 tonight. I am going to check the temp again in the morning.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 16, 2011)

*420 *
:


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 16, 2011)

*page 420* had to stop by and say hello my fello0w Michigan growers.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too........


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 16, 2011)

41 outside , 68 inside, and weather says 37. Looks like a kill frost tonight...

A FREEZE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 7 AM EDT SATURDAY.

IMPACTS...

* DAMAGE TO EXPOSED VEGETATION IS EXPECTED OVERNIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* NEAR TO BELOW FREEZING LOW TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE WARNING AREA OVERNIGHT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FREEZE WARNING MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE IMMINENT OR HIGHLY LIKELY. THESE CONDITIONS WILL KILL CROPS AND OTHER SENSITIVE VEGETATION


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 17, 2011)

37 outside 68 inside. Glad it is working because I think I am going to need until the end of October.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 17, 2011)

Chimming in 
Good to see you again JC


----------



## rzza (Sep 17, 2011)

gotta write on page 420 ...


----------



## consumer reports (Sep 17, 2011)

my g13s vortex and god buds are kicking some serious ass right now.Ive be covering them up at night until harvest in 2 weeks


----------



## scott420ize (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello michigan growers hope you all are having a great season!!! Not enjoying this cold shit either are the girls. I have some nice things going this year but hopefully we get about another 3 weeks min. before its time to chop. I have 7 diff strains going and most just blew up got an og kush and a skywalker that are lagging behind like always!! I did a pineapple express from seed and WOW i will def be doing this one again outside holy shit. I started it inside and it was about 10 inch tall when i put her out and man this strain def like outdoors! She is about 7 foot tall and 5 foot wide just a great lookin plant and super super frosty. Also did a blueberry gum from seed and that also is doing GREAT! and i have a red dragon which is also on her way to greatness. 

I used the Fall blend heavy harvest and just started a feed of the advanced overdrive and man that overdrive does wonders! I know alot of u don't like advanced but some of there products you just can not beat.


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 17, 2011)

I used their whole heavy harvest line this year and WOW my shit blew up bigger then i have seen in years. And still have enough for next two years i'd say. I grow guerrilla style and this heavy harvest is great for my style. I thought long and hard about buying because i could hardly find any reviews with it, just people complaining about the price. But for 150 i got three years worth of fertilizer.

Good luck with weather guy's im right below you all in ohio and it's colder then normal but i think it's just right for us down here.
Peace.


----------



## rzza (Sep 17, 2011)

its gorgeous outside in metro detroit =)


----------



## delstele (Sep 18, 2011)

Word hope all survived the frost....


----------



## james42 (Sep 19, 2011)

Im not liking this rain. When I bought my seeds from the attitude it said this strain is mold resistent but after doing some research im finding out that its not. I should have known that anything thats crossed with northern lights wouldnt be.
Ive been doing alot of reading on dr.greenthumbs iranian g13. Ive pretty much decided thats the strain I will be doing next year. It sounds like the ultimate strain for our climate thats not a auto flower.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 19, 2011)

James
Iranian G13 is a quick finisher ,It is a bit leafy so be prepared to do a lot of trimming


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> James
> Iranian G13 is a quick finisher ,It is a bit leafy so be prepared to do a lot of trimming


the worst kind, i swear.


----------



## james42 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the quick finishing part. Is the yeild and potencey as good as they claim?


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 19, 2011)

Potencey is there but yeild not quite as big as claimed but good this could be my end as my girls havent got the attention on a regular basis
as they grow 3 hours from where I live I will be making a effert to do better next year


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 19, 2011)

hey guys sorry to chime in late on the hic conversation.. i have been wondering if he wasnt in a car accident. the news i get is from tc and the news he has is gr im sure. nobodys brought that up yet just in hospital.. i dont know wish i woukld have hooked up with him before this. im only 30 mins from him.. we talked about a bar in newago. maybe tomorrow ill check it out, ill try to make time. but im sure he doesnt go by hic there.. maybe. worried bout him.. never met anybody from here and it seems to be a looss when ya lose someone. i hope ur ok hic...


----------



## james42 (Sep 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Potencey is there but yeild not quite as big as claimed but good this could be my end as my girls havent got the attention on a regular basis
> as they grow 3 hours from where I live I will be making a effert to do better next year


 have you grown doctor greenthumbs pure g13 or any of his other strains?


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)

In honor of HIC, thats his tastey chronic ass Critical Mass


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 19, 2011)

James 
I have
The Dope
Iranian G13
and G13
All GREAT
The Dope is Sweet and strong
IRG13 is strong not much taste
G13 Stinks to High Heaven and will kick your ASS
Hope that helps
GD


----------



## james42 (Sep 19, 2011)

That helps green dave. Im basically just looking for a solid strain that wont have me as stressed over wether it will finish in time next year.

On a side note. I was in the area and decided to stop and see how my little backup plot of four plants was doing today. I got within about 50 feet of the first one when I noticed something was off. Someone was out trimming the lower branches off of the pine and oak trees around my plants. I could actually see where they started to trim the tree that one of my plants was tucked up against. It looks like they stopped working right where they discovered the dope. Theres no way in hell they didnt see it.
I took a real hard look around from where I was standing to see if there was a game camera on any of the trees and once I was sure there wasnt got the hell out of there. 
It had to have been either the owner of the property or the next door neighbor. Im sure neither would call the cops but the owner would probably try and catch me in the act. I knew it was a little risky planting there but it was convenient and I needed a place to put the last of my clones.
I wont be going back there until my other plants are done and when I do it will be at night. Hopefully there still there.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 19, 2011)

For the Early Finish I would deffinitly go with the Iranian G13 ,The Dope and G13 take a while longer


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Sep 20, 2011)

I just weighed up my dried autoflowering Easyryders (auto ak47 x lowryder #2). I got just over 4.5 oz from 3 plants. I grew them in 5 gallon buckets with Ocean Forest soil. I used technaflora's recipe for success feeding schedule. I used veg nutes until It started flowering then full strength flower nutes the rest of the cycle. The plants finished at around 3' tall. 

I started them from seed on may 29th and harvested them on august 16th. They were in the middle of a field and in direct sunlight all day.

it was my first successful outdoor grow. 

I'll try to post some pics of the plants before I chopped them. I just have to find my camera.


----------



## james42 (Sep 20, 2011)

The seven day forcast shows rain everyday. Do any of you guys use sprays to prevent mold? I have at least two weeks left to finish


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 20, 2011)

Just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 20, 2011)

james42 said:


> The seven day forcast shows rain everyday. Do any of you guys use sprays to prevent mold? I have at least two weeks left to finish


Picked up some garden safe neem oil extract last night from Lowes for $10. It is concentrated and says to add a couple tsp per gallon of water or something like that. My buds have just gotten rolling and don't really have any density to them yet. I was using the neem oil that they sell at Meijer for $10.99. That stuff you spray on directly. You only get a couple of applications per bottle though. Going to give them a good spray this weekend. I had the wife cover them lightly last night to help with the rain. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing though. She did give them each a good shake first. 

I am going to pick up some 3/4" PVC this week and make a couple of arches to keep the drop cloth from touching the plant tops and give it some breathing room at night. I already have the tent poles in the ground. Figure I could slide the PVC over them to make the arch. I can then just drape the drop cloth over it. If the rain really starts picking up I was thinking about making it a canopy with some plastic. I would only protect the top couple of feet. That way the plants still get fresh air and maybe it will reduce some of the moisture. That would stay on at all times I would cover over that when we have chance of frost.


----------



## firelane (Sep 20, 2011)

I was using Safer 3 in 1 spray, but stopped because I wasn't sure if it worked and it smelled like crap. I'm not sure how to avoid mold. I've heard that it helps to keep plants covered from the rain, but I already found a small patch of mold in my plant that has been in the greenhouse all year and never gotten wet, so who knows. Also morning dew gets the outdoor plants pretty wet everyday, rain or no rain. So the goal is to keep your plants as dry as possible, but keep air flowing, pretty hard to do outside, good luck.

As long as the mold doesn't get out of control, just toss or make hash out of any affected bud at the end of the year. And cut any rotten buds off your plant as you find them.


----------



## james42 (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess ill just keep my fingers crossed. Im not even really sure what it looks like but im sure ill know it when I see it.


----------



## steampick (Sep 20, 2011)

Ontario grower here, though I do follow this thread. I've heard for mould you can add a tablespoon of baking soda to a water spray can and spray the plant. This apparently changes the ph of the plant as mould requires a certain ph level to grow.

Have never tried it, but have heard experienced growers say it. Who knows, I may get to try it out this year.


----------



## james42 (Sep 21, 2011)

Another question for you guys.
My nutes need to be mixed with water. Would it be a bad idea to feed them with all the rain this week?
Im not as worried about over watering them as I am about increasing the chance of mold.
Normally I would just skip a week but im not real happy with the current size of my buds for how little time we have left in the season.


----------



## chillsmoker (Sep 21, 2011)

Any of you guys worried about the rain coming this weekend? Still looking like the first week of oct for these ladies, but am getting worried about pm or budrot popping up after a few days of rain this weekend. any thoughts all?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2011)

i pulled my down the 2nd night of under 30F.


----------



## Tachuta012 (Sep 21, 2011)

chillsmoker said:


> Any of you guys worried about the rain coming this weekend? Still looking like the first week of oct for these ladies, but am getting worried about pm or budrot popping up after a few days of rain this weekend. any thoughts all?


 +1. I got on thinking the same thing. Neem oil's a decent treatment for mold but spraying in flower's always risky. I'll keep my finger's crossed with ya.


----------



## chillsmoker (Sep 21, 2011)

Tachuta012 said:


> +1. I got on thinking the same thing. Neem oil's a decent treatment for mold but spraying in flower's always risky. I'll keep my finger's crossed with ya.


+Rep man, I hear ya. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I will be trying to check on them as often as possible, hopefully the rain is pretty light. end of this month she would be real supremo but I hoping she makes it that long.


----------



## Tachuta012 (Sep 21, 2011)

chillsmoker said:


> +Rep man, I hear ya. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I will be trying to check on them as often as possible, hopefully the rain is pretty light. end of this month she would be real supremo but I hoping she makes it that long.


End of the month would be so nice.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 22, 2011)

Tachuta012 said:


> End of the month would be so nice.


Don't feel bad I am shooting for the end of October in Northern MI. Lots of counter measures trying to fight early frost/freeze, then rain all week. 

Since I flowered so late is mold less of a problem when your buds are not fully developed yet? Not that I wont run into it in October but a lot of rain this week might not be such I big deal for me "I hope". Going up this weekend with Neem Oil in hand and PVC for a Row cover. Ready for battle


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 22, 2011)

man o man, dont rush it guys. i hater effen winter. i do however want to get my girls harvested. but then stuck in the house, sitting next to my harley. there aintr no meds that can change the fact that u r sitting on er with \

the pic in front of camper and the harvest pic is some og kush. the others are my green crack outdoors. not too bad for my 1st outdoor grow. but getting really paranoid. dont know if i will do it again in my yard again.lol... hope evryones girls are fairing well


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 22, 2011)

Love the pictures. Get that banjo rockin by the campfire this weekend and celebrate!


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice pics anyone else harvested any outdoor so far this year? I am pullin down an og kush next Friday 
An am hopein my white castle makes it 2 more weeks..


----------



## james42 (Sep 22, 2011)

here are some pics i took tonight. all and all i would say there doing good. no mold on any of them. the frost purpled up one of them pretty good.
this is about the fith week of flower. im not real happy with the thickness of the buds at this point but im hopping they fill out in the next couple weeks.
let me know what you guys think.
does it look like the buds will get alot bigger?
is it possible that they will finish in time(2-3weeks)?


----------



## rzza (Sep 22, 2011)

if you had to chop them right NOW you would get some dank tree(not condoning an early chop just putting your mind at ease). if you CAN let them go another 10 days your golden IMO


----------



## firelane (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful plants Hammer and James. I would think those will thicken up a bit more in the last few weeks james, but they are good size already for only five weeks of flowering. And if worst comes to worst and you have to pick them before they're completely done, they will be far enough along that you will be happy.


----------



## james42 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds good guys. Weather permitting there getting at least two more weeks. I wouldnt dream of chopping these monsters early unless I absolutly had to


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 22, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Love the pictures. Get that banjo rockin by the campfire this weekend and celebrate!


 
just learnen the banjo. ot much time in summer to commit to playing everyday.  i will this winter. hopin to learn my rolls soi can jam with t bigger boys lol.. but i love playin it..


----------



## delstele (Sep 23, 2011)

Your buds will fatten up the last few weeks of growing...


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Sep 23, 2011)

Checked on my ladies all are good, the cooler nights
Have made all the hairs on my og kush pink! Wish I could 
Upload pics from my iPhone...


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone got the Pinconning paralyzer cut?? Trade for it?


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 24, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Anyone got the Pinconning paralyzer cut?? Trade for it?


Didn't know what it was so I did a google search. Ended up reading a four page thred about it. Sounds legendary. Would love to try some one day.

The only Pinconning paralyzer I know of was on I-75 last night. One lane for miles and miles. Took forever to get through.


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 24, 2011)

james42 said:


> View attachment 1800841View attachment 1800840View attachment 1800839View attachment 1800838View attachment 1800837View attachment 1800836View attachment 1800835View attachment 1800834View attachment 1800833
> 
> here are some pics i took tonight. all and all i would say there doing good. no mold on any of them. the frost purpled up one of them pretty good.
> this is about the fith week of flower. im not real happy with the thickness of the buds at this point but im hopping they fill out in the next couple weeks.
> ...


what are they man they look great.


----------



## james42 (Sep 24, 2011)

Delicouse northern lights blue and a few fruity chronic juices.


----------



## rzza (Sep 24, 2011)

i am studying a bit on orange trees and cultivation and came across this and thought it could get your minds moving. maybe its common knowledge, remember im an indoor gardener.

Oranges are sensitive to frost, and a common treatment to prevent frost damage when sub-freezing temperatures are expected is to spray the trees with water, since as long as unfrozen water is turning to ice on the trees' branches, the ice that has formed stays just at the freezing point, giving protection even if air temperatures have dropped far lower.[57]

Another strategy to prevent freezing of orange crops and trees is burning fuel oil in smudge pots (also known as a choofa or orchard heater). These burn with a great deal of particulate emission. Condensation of water vapor on particulate soot prevents condensation on plants and raises air temperature very slightly. Smudge pots were first developed after a disastrous freeze in Southern California in January 1913 wiped out a whole crop.[58]


----------



## tcmike (Sep 24, 2011)

james42 said:


> View attachment 1800841View attachment 1800840View attachment 1800839View attachment 1800838View attachment 1800837View attachment 1800836View attachment 1800835View attachment 1800834View attachment 1800833
> 
> here are some pics i took tonight. all and all i would say there doing good. no mold on any of them. the frost purpled up one of them pretty good.
> this is about the fith week of flower. im not real happy with the thickness of the buds at this point but im hopping they fill out in the next couple weeks.
> ...


Get rid of those yellow leaves. They start to turn yellow when the capillaries in the leaf stems shut down. They're not making any food for your plant & all they're doing is shading your buds.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 24, 2011)

Did my sativa turn male? The first picture is from last Sunday. The next three are from this morning. Thought maybe it was just the way the sativa was flowering.


----------



## rzza (Sep 24, 2011)

looks like its been a male all along =(


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 24, 2011)

yah its a hermi. both sexes. male and female. too bad bro. u might get some great seeds for next year tho.


last weeks pic


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 24, 2011)

Man it really looked like preflowers for like a month. I guess being sativa it took awhile to show its nuts. Here is a pic from awhile ago. Damn thing has been sitting next to my widow so I am going to have to chop it today (its in the ground).  Could have been from light leaks. I have a light about 50 or so feet away that I have been contending with. Not real bright but still light.

Think I could hash any of it this early? Worth asking since it is coming down.


----------



## james42 (Sep 24, 2011)

That sucks podunk. better get rid of that quick


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 24, 2011)

james42 said:


> That sucks podunk. better get rid of that quick


Its down. I hope it didn't pollinate the shit out of WW yet. Especially since they were under the frost blanket together. I don't think any of them opened up yet. Might get some from taking it down. I had to chop it in three spots to get it out from the heat wire. 

Redoing everything now for the widow. I am going to keep the heat wire away from direct contact with the plant. It burns the leaves anywhere it touches. Should have some pictures when I am done. I need to hit a home run now that I am down to one.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 24, 2011)

New and improved shelter. I used tent posts and 1/2" blue pex pipe. Painted everything green. Put four smaller poles inside the main frame and wrapped the heat wire around. Wires are also staked around on the ground. I keep my timer and tarps in the blind. 

Gotta try and come away with something...


----------



## james42 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is one spoiled plant you have there podunk. Im sure it will reward you


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 25, 2011)

yah seems like alot of work for 1 plant. heat wires and stuff. my bitches are not covered or have anything but the great natural outdoors  ur set-up is also very easy to spot out too. hope its in a isolated area where no trasspassing signs are visible


----------



## chillsmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

Lower SE MI, with all this rain this week are any of you guys harvesting. I am contemplating on choppin asap or holding out another week, but 3 days this week have rain on the forecast. I saw a tiny patch of pm and snagged it outta there, but am concerned about all this additional rain. Any thoughts, thanks ladies and gents


----------



## james42 (Sep 25, 2011)

chillsmoker said:


> Lower SE MI, with all this rain this week are any of you guys harvesting. I am contemplating on choppin asap or holding out another week, but 3 days this week have rain on the forecast. I saw a tiny patch of pm and snagged it outta there, but am concerned about all this additional rain. Any thoughts, thanks ladies and gents


 The rain sucks but theres no frost in the forecast.
I havent had to deal with mold yet but it seems like it would be better to cut any mold and try to let the plants finish then harvest premature buds. I might let mine go another three weeks if they look like they need it.


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 25, 2011)

smokedogg69 said:


> View attachment 1805350View attachment 1805349yah seems like alot of work for 1 plant. heat wires and stuff. my bitches are not covered or have anything but the great natural outdoors View attachment 1805347 ur set-up is also very easy to spot out too. hope its in a isolated area where no trasspassing signs are visible


Well I started with 7 and have had some bad luck. Literally. None of it was bag seed just a bunch of males and one died young. The only one to make it is the feminized Widow. I am in Northern MI where it has already been down to 28 degrees here (two weeks ago!). The heat wire was something I already had on hand. Just trying to make use of what I have. She started to flower late too. So for me it is all or nothing. I am in a very remote area with little to no people around me. Don't mean to sound bitchy or look neurotic just letting you know why I am going through all the trouble.


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 25, 2011)

cool cool. im in south wester ontario canada. been rain off and on. not too worried about rain unless it gets cold enough to frost. i have one female that is about 1 week away from harvesting. but all my others are about 3 to 4 weeks away. im hoping for 3-4 pounds all together. that should last till next year


----------



## PoDunk (Sep 26, 2011)

smokedogg69 said:


> cool cool. im in south wester View attachment 1806354ontario canada. been rain off and on. not too worried about rain unless it gets cold enough to frost. i have one female that is about 1 week View attachment 1806353away from harvesting. but all my others are about 3 to 4 weeks away. im hoping for 3-4 pounds all together. that should last till next year View attachment 1806351


Hell if I could get 3 to 4 ounces I would be happy at this point!


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 26, 2011)

where do i get this pinconning paralyzer other from I-75? been there done that. would do some tradin !!

everybodys shiot looks good. hope we can all get em in. 

sorry bout ur run of bad luck podunk. better luck next year. 

made 2.5 g's of some kik ass hash last nite. got to stoned to post pics maybe later. 
catch yuz later.


----------



## james42 (Sep 26, 2011)

My plants hadnt been fed in two weeks because I didnt want to give them more water with all this rain. I said screw it and went out in the rain to feed them today.
The good news is they have packed on quite a bit of weight since just last week.
The bad news is I had to chop half a branch off my best plant because of a couple moldy rotten buds. 
I took it home, cut out the bad stuff and trimmed it up. I salvaged about a quarters worth of nice sticky bud.
This rain has to stop though. I dont know how much more they can take


----------



## rzza (Sep 28, 2011)

every day im hustlin ...

[youtube]tgZC3Cq3SgI&[/youtube]


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 28, 2011)

i went out yesterday and checked the girls.. they look fine turning a little purple. no bud rot at this time.. but they dont seem to be fillin out much.. hopin to feed them soon. it looks like this weekend is supposed to be descent. hope so want to get a scooter ride.


----------



## james42 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its supposed to be windy as hell thursday night and friday. Then a warm up and sunny skies for next week. Who knows though, they have been changing the forecast daily. Ive been looking at accuweathers 15 day forecast and it looks promissing. Its hardly ever accurate but at least it gives me hope.
I went out to feed my other smaller crop last night and had to clip one moldy bud there too.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 29, 2011)

they never get the weather right. effen rainin hard here now. no bud rot as of yet. i shake em off every morn. got my finners crossed for everyone.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 30, 2011)

Well the efin wind got most of the girls and one of them behind my house (DAMN IT)
I stopped by hics house and no one around, didnt poke around much could see the GreenHouse and didnt look like there was anything in there 
No idea what happened and no way to find out as I dont know his last name to search ( still hopeing hes around)


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

That is not very good news GD. I know narcotics investigators did fly overs in my local area and called any greenhouses in to local dispatch to send sheriffs to their residence. Sheriffs did a complete inspection and took several people off to jail. If Hic wasn't in line with the law they could have taken him away but it still doesn't add up because you would think he would be out on bail, assuming that is the only offense. Thanks for the update, hopefully we hear from Hic again someday.


----------



## james42 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your plants green dave. I hope I can make it out to check on mine this weekend.
Seems like hic would have bailed out by now if he got popped. 
Opening day of archery season today. Any of you guys hunt?


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 1, 2011)

james42 said:


> Sorry to hear about your plants green dave. I hope I can make it out to check on mine this weekend.
> Seems like hic would have bailed out by now if he got popped.
> Opening day of archery season today. Any of you guys hunt?


 
i agree with u james. he would have bailed out by now. my wifes x got busted with 93 plants and still hasnt seen jail yet. and hes not the type to rat on friends. so who knows what is going on. i didnt get anywhere going to town.. hopefully we do hear from him again.;. 

i used to bow hunt like a maniac..me and my buds but there gone now and my back wont allow me to hunt and no boat sittin. only thing left is the medws and my bikes and friends..


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 1, 2011)

Another cold one tonight. Going down to 29. Lots of sunshine next week! Been a crappy week.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Oct 1, 2011)

I&#8217;ve been growing outdoors in the Macomb area for many years. Michigan soil can be very hard to work with due to its high clay levels and high ph. But i think I&#8217;ve found an optimal nutrient formula. I&#8217;ve used this this countless times with great results. Dense buds, loads of trechs, and vibrant green and purple buds. 
All H2O should be have a PH of between 6.5 and 7.0
Veg- 10 Weeks 
Superthrive-5ML per gallon. Every watering.
Alaska fish (5-1-1)-5ML per gallon. Every two watering&#8217;s.
Epsom salt-5ML per gallon. Once per week
Bloom-6 weeks
Awesome blossoms (2-11-11)-Start at 15ML per gallon, every two weeks lower amount by 5ML ending at 5ML per gallon at week 6 of flowering.
B. Seaweed (0-0-1)-10Ml per gallon every two watering&#8217;s.
Hygrozyme-10ML per gallon. Every watering. 

Use 7.0 H2O and Grotek Final Flush For the first two weeks of September and harvest at the end of the second week.

PURE DANK!!!


----------



## rzza (Oct 1, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> could see the GreenHouse and didnt look like there was anything in there




did the house seem vacant as well? it seems fucked up.


----------



## delstele (Oct 2, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Well the efin wind got most of the girls and one of them behind my house (DAMN IT)
> I stopped by hics house and no one around, didnt poke around much could see the GreenHouse and didnt look like there was anything in there
> No idea what happened and no way to find out as I dont know his last name to search ( still hopeing hes around)



Well fuck.........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 2, 2011)

Really couldnt tell just no answer at the door
As I said didnt poke around , just knocked a few times and left there was some stuff around the yard but know one around
Im at a loss to what has become of hic


----------



## james42 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/34925-the-sky-isnt-falling/

I was doing some reading and thought this was interesting


----------



## firelane (Oct 2, 2011)

Well the wind got two of my big plants. They were snapped in half and laying on the ground when I went to check on them. They weren't too premature though so it isn't too bad. They were about 2 weeks from being finished. I also cut two of the cheese plants that were finished and they are looking great. The one in the greenhouse had a little mold damage, but not as bad as I was worried. Also that was the only mold in the garden this year, so overall it was a success. This was one busy weekend but I am done trimming for now. I have two plants left growing, one is huge, and the other is small. This year turned out great for me though, so really I can't complain. Me, my family, and my friends will be smoking good for a while.

I am so curious as to what happened to hic.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

Good shitbro!!! Congrats on a successful grow!!


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats firelane
Yea I really worry about hic hes a top notch guy


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 3, 2011)

great job firelane. yup the wind was vicious the other day. gongrats on a greaat hasrvest.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 3, 2011)

Higher Ground

*One for the Teamsters*

*The question of organizing medical marijuana workers was bound to come up*

By *Larry Gabriel*
Published: May 18, 2011

Good old union-label marijuana.
That notion may seem a bit fantastic. When union members and marijuana come up in the same sentence it's usually embarrassing to the union. But change is in the air along with the marijuana smoke. As the business of medical marijuana burgeons across the country  last week Delaware became the 16th state to legalize medical marijuana  and employs more people, the question of union organizing was bound to be called. Last week, Teamsters Local Council 43 announced that it had answered the call and organized 23 workers at three locations of Michigan's Blue Water Compassion Center through a card check process.
Card check is a fairly uncontentious organizing process in which workers sign cards indicating their union support rather than the traditional election. Employers agree to recognize a union as the representative if more than 50 percent of workers sign cards. At Blue Water, 22 of 23 workers signed cards in support of Teamster representation. They will join the 1.4-million-strong Teamsters union as members of Local 1038.
"They just feel that they would have more clout belonging to the Teamsters union," said Marian Novak, an organizer for Teamsters Joint Council 43. "As far as issues: just job security. That's what everyone is worried about these days."
These days union job security tends to mean seniority rules when it comes to layoffs and due process when it comes to firing workers.
The idea of union marijuana workers sounds like the kind of thing that could only happen in California. Not surprisingly, it has happened there. The Teamsters already represent a handful of marijuana workers in Oakland and the United Food and Commercial Workers union represents some too. There has been something of a gentleman's agreement there wherein Teamsters organize among production workers and UFCW works with retail workers.
Maybe their theme could be "Henry" the old Riders of the Purple Sage song about a fellow driving a truckload of marijuana in from Acapulco. But these new California Teamsters aren't truck drivers. They're growers, trimmers and cloners. Cloning is the process whereby a branch cut from a plant grows roots and makes a genetically identical copy of the original plant. Trimmers cut the marijuana leaf from around the THC-rich bud that provides the most powerful marijuana effects.
Blue Water's three locations are in Kimball, Lexington Heights and Richville in Michigan's thumb area. It's not clear exactly what kinds of jobs workers at Blue Water do, but the Teamsters press release said that they provide "support" for their customers. When I called the Kimball location, the person who answered the telephone declined an interview, but he did say that "we understand" the wide impact that organizing could have in the marijuana industry. "The Teamsters have always been into wide-scale organizing, willing to go across jurisdictional lines," says John Beck, director of Labor Education at Michigan State University. "When they see opportunity to organize, they organize. All unions now have to be more broad-based to survive, and the Teamsters were there before anybody else was willing to be there."
There don't seem to have been any particularly heated issues at Blue Water. Some of the workers there were formerly union members at previous jobs and believe in the benefits of working under a union contract. And I have to think some of their clients are union members too. So far they haven't negotiated a contract, but if Oakland is the model, it will include health insurance and pension benefits. Hmm ... so far insurance companies don't cover the cost of medical marijuana, but could that change if it's your in-house pharmaceutical?
Another question that comes to my mind is what, if any, impact union membership might have made in the Oakland County dispensary busts that took place last August and are currently in pretrial limbo. First of all, a union shop would want to run according to the letter of the law. I am not saying the Oakland County locations were not following the law. All of the marijuana advocate organizations urge medical marijuana facilities to strictly follow the law, and a union would be expected to put work rules in writing that keep its members safely inside of what is legally allowed.
Of course, with a sheriff's department making fake identification cards and obviously out to entrap you, having those rules might not have made a difference. But Lou Marchetti, a business agent for Teamsters Local 70 in Oakland, Calif., points out another way union membership could have made a difference in such a situation.
"We would try to work politically," he says. "We would use our political influence to find out what they were planning and say to our members, 'Hey, this is what they're doing.'"
Marchetti means the union would use its political contacts to understand how law enforcement was going to interpret the law and what was and wasn't going to be tolerated.
And if the busts went down anyway, Novak says: "We do everything to protect our members. That's what the Teamsters are about, and we would take appropriate action for our membership."
So consider the tactic of sending people wearing clothing with medical marijuana emblems and slogans to courthouse entrances on days of hearings for marijuana defendants. This tactic is to let potential jurors know that the defendant is a medical marijuana patient or caregiver in cases where the judge has ruled that the medical marijuana defense cannot be used. Now imagine several hundred Teamsters joining the demonstration. There is power in numbers.
Owners of marijuana-related facilities could fight organizing among its workers, or they could embrace it and see the union as partners in getting the industry established. Almost everything gets bigger when a 1.4 million strong organization gets behind you. Not to mention the customer base. I hear some of those Teamsters have severe back pain from lifting heavy packages.
All the toking Teamster jokes aside, and the shaky nature of a new industry, it came down to basics for Marchetti: "They're workers. They're working at a place and haven't been busted. They're working within the existing laws in California. They approached us about organizing. We organized them and got a contract."
That's pretty straightforward. I'm guessing that we'll see more union organizing in the world of marijuana  from producers of equipment (lights, hydroponic systems) to growers and retail sales. It's a mostly place-specific industry. There are only 16 states where medical marijuana is legal so it would be difficult to pack up and move elsewhere with your business. And I don't think they're allowing truckloads of the substance across state lines.
Maybe the old International Ladies Garment Workers Union anthem will be appropriate and medical marijuana patients will be able to "look for the union label" when purchasing their medication.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 4, 2011)

That is what I am talking about. 

*SUN*


----------



## james42 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went out last night to check on my plants. My biggest and best one had two main branches loaded with bud snapped and laying on the ground. I propped them back up with some branches that I stabbed in the ground. They didnt totally break off so I think they will make it.
I also filled a 5 gallon bucket with rotten buds I had to clip. I really hope this good weather stops the rotting buds. The plant that I had to chop the most off of could have produced almost a pound by itself, but theres no way now.


----------



## firelane (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that James. If the plant that is getting ruined by mold is almost finished, you might consider chopping it now while you still can. If you are able to check on the plant every day, I would keep a close eye on it because mold spreads, and if you can't check on it often, and its almost done, you may want to pick it so mold doesn't keep spreading. But this next week of sun should help

Wind is the worst thing to happen to my plants every year. When the buds get big and heavy, and they're even heavier when wet, the branches just can't hold them up. Next year I want to build some sort of support for them. And if the support doesn't hold them up on its own, at least you have something to tie the plant to.


----------



## tcmike (Oct 4, 2011)

james42 said:


> I went out last night to check on my plants. My biggest and best one had two main branches loaded with bud snapped and laying on the ground. I propped them back up with some branches that I stabbed in the ground. They didnt totally break off so I think they will make it.
> I also filled a 5 gallon bucket with rotten buds I had to clip. I really hope this good weather stops the rotting buds. The plant that I had to chop the most off of could have produced almost a pound by itself, but theres no way now.


Cut your plants NOW. There is no stopping the bud rot once it takes off. Your plants are loaded with mold spores & it will only get worse. With the short days, dampness & low sun you will lose more to rot than you gain by letting them go a little longer.


----------



## james42 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would chop but this next week just looks too good. Only one plant is bad and I have 14 others to fall back on. even after hacking all that mold its still a pretty impressive plant and I want to see it to the end.
maybe im crazy


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 5, 2011)

I've chopped all mine but my gargantuouse one..


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 5, 2011)

tcmike said:


> Cut your plants NOW. There is no stopping the bud rot once it takes off. Your plants are loaded with mold spores & it will only get worse. With the short days, dampness & low sun you will lose more to rot than you gain by letting them go a little longer.


Do you guys see the mold on the bud or did you have to get in there with a magnifying glass to spot it? I know it is pretty obvious to spot once it has progressed. I am going to check mine real close this weekend. I have been using neem oil through last weekend. My buds are just starting to get some mass to them. So I am not using anymore neem oil from here on out. The plan is to make it to the end of the month and chop. I got a pretty good look at it last week and didn't notice anything. I did pluck one sugar leaf on the main cola that looked off color from the rest. I might have to dig in to it a bit this weekend to make sure.


----------



## james42 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dark dead leaves sticking out of the bud is the first thing I noticed. It also smells different


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 5, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Do you guys see the mold on the bud or did you have to get in there with a magnifying glass to spot it? I know it is pretty obvious to spot once it has progressed. I am going to check mine real close this weekend. I have been using neem oil through last weekend. My buds are just starting to get some mass to them. So I am not using anymore neem oil from here on out. The plan is to make it to the end of the month and chop. I got a pretty good look at it last week and didn't notice anything. I did pluck one sugar leaf on the main cola that looked off color from the rest. I might have to dig in to it a bit this weekend to make sure.


Can't miss bud rot! Its enough to bring a man to tears.


----------



## tristynhawk (Oct 6, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Do you guys see the mold on the bud or did you have to get in there with a magnifying glass to spot it? I know it is pretty obvious to spot once it has progressed. I am going to check mine real close this weekend. I have been using neem oil through last weekend. My buds are just starting to get some mass to them. So I am not using anymore neem oil from here on out. The plan is to make it to the end of the month and chop. I got a pretty good look at it last week and didn't notice anything. I did pluck one sugar leaf on the main cola that looked off color from the rest. I might have to dig in to it a bit this weekend to make sure.


does neem oil help with bud rot.


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## tristynhawk (Oct 6, 2011)

rzza said:


> View attachment 1823782View attachment 1823783View attachment 1823784View attachment 1823785


fucking beautiful man...

I love the pics.


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)

cool thanks trist


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 7, 2011)

tristynhawk said:


> does neem oil help with bud rot.


From what I have read I believe it is more of a preventative than a cure. It is suppose to keep mold spores from forming and does treat powdery mildew. Most suggest to stop spraying early in flower. Makes buds taste like shit if you spray throughout flowering. Maybe someone with more experience can chime in? I am just repeating what I read before I started using the stuff "initially as an organic bug killer".


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 7, 2011)

rzza said:


> View attachment 1823782View attachment 1823783View attachment 1823784View attachment 1823785


Damn that is awesome. I did ISO hash last year for the first time. I didn't have bubble bags or dry ice. Figured I would try that first. How much trim did it take to get that much?


----------



## rzza (Oct 7, 2011)

that was 140 grams of trim. i ended up with 20 grams hash 16.5 grams of which are rockin and the others i smoked up in a session with therachshow. best part is it only took a few minutes to make it too.


----------



## rzza (Oct 7, 2011)

anyone know if i can use this or what?

http://www.harborfreight.com/regulator-gauge-94841.html


----------



## james42 (Oct 7, 2011)

These were taken today. Im pretty sure there ready to harvest now but I cant do it until next weekend.
The one that I cut all the rot off of last week has more on it today. I would love to be able to chop them now but my wife dosnt know about it, and theres just no way I could find the time.
As you can see, there some seriouse purple happening.
Let me know what you guys think. Would another week hurt?


----------



## Sencha (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pics james, and killer grow. Get your scope out bro. + rep


----------



## james42 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sencha said:


> Great pics james, and killer grow. Get your scope out bro. + rep


 A buddy is letting me barrow his digital one monday. Pretty much regardless there coming down next weekend


----------



## delstele (Oct 8, 2011)

rzza said:


> anyone know if i can use this or what?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/regulator-gauge-94841.html



Yes it will work....


----------



## delstele (Oct 8, 2011)

james42 said:


> View attachment 1824848View attachment 1824847View attachment 1824852View attachment 1824854View attachment 1824855View attachment 1824856View attachment 1824857
> 
> These were taken today. Im pretty sure there ready to harvest now but I cant do it until next weekend.
> The one that I cut all the rot off of last week has more on it today. I would love to be able to chop them now but my wife dosnt know about it, and theres just no way I could find the time.
> ...



Find the time bro they look done to me... Good job bringing those to the finish line... I know brother hic would be proud....


----------



## james42 (Oct 8, 2011)

It really sucks that hic cant see this. Maybe he will be back here some day.
I might try and do a partial harvest on monday. How much damage could letting them go a extra week do?
Getting them out of this spot and home isnt easy during the week


----------



## tcmike (Oct 8, 2011)

james42 said:


> View attachment 1824848View attachment 1824847View attachment 1824852View attachment 1824854View attachment 1824855View attachment 1824856View attachment 1824857
> 
> These were taken today. Im pretty sure there ready to harvest now but I cant do it until next weekend.
> The one that I cut all the rot off of last week has more on it today. I would love to be able to chop them now but my wife dosnt know about it, and theres just no way I could find the time.
> ...


James- You can see how fast the rot spreads once it starts. If you don't cut the one with rot you will probably lose most of it in another week.


----------



## james42 (Oct 8, 2011)

I will take that one down monday for sure. Its not possible this weekend


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 8, 2011)

I clipped this off today. It looked like it was starting to rot and have a little mold. I couldnt get the microscope on it to good "need battery for the light". I screwed with the wifes SLR for like an hour trying to figure out how to take a CLEAR closeup. It looks like it was dying but it looked like a bunch of trichomes and not mold. The leaves were turning dark green.

I propped the green bud behind it to prop it up for the picture. That was what I cut out with it. The grey was at the bottom of the green one before I cut it/


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes sir looks like the rot 
That shit will eat your entire plant in no time


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 9, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Yes sir looks like the rot
> That shit will eat your entire plant in no time


I will keep an eye on things and trim it out if I see more.


----------



## james42 (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit, what have I gotten myself into.
It took me 4 hours just to take down two plants. All I did was strip the fan leaves, trim out moldy spots and take it home and hang it up.
I have 13 more to go. The amount of space this stuff is taking up has me a little concerned. I have the room but paranioa is high. I never thought they would all make it to harvest. Everyone said to expect to have losses along the way but they all made it and now I litterally have more then I know what to do with.


----------



## Bill.Clinton (Oct 10, 2011)

james42 said:


> Holy shit, what have I gotten myself into.


That's an awesome predicament; I would fill up the space with the best colas first.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

way to go james
If you run out of room Ill take some off your hands I have plenty of room do to my lack of attention this year


----------



## james42 (Oct 11, 2011)

Took four more down today. Im just trimming the fan leaves and the bigger ones around the bud. All the other leaves will be left on while it dries and cures. Its not how I want to do it but its all I can do right now. I will manicure it when I get laid off for the winter.


----------



## whit26 (Oct 12, 2011)

congrads James. still watching and waiting here.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 13, 2011)

Had the wife clip a small early sample last night for me. Will check it out this weekend. I didn't take the picture so I don't have a very good closeup. The black on the right is electrical tape that I used to mark where I wanted her to cut it for me.
Hopefully no mold when I get up there this weekend. 

I was planning on getting some safers or serenade fungicide if I can find it. The weather is getting back to normal. Rain and highs in the mid to low 50's. Trying to hold out until the end of the month. Any suggestions on application?


----------



## james42 (Oct 13, 2011)

The stuff I clipped early actually turned out pretty good. 

Its supposed to rain the next two days. I cant get the rest down today so im gonna do it in the rain tomorrow. Ill just have to get it hung up and drying asap.


----------



## citizensolider (Oct 13, 2011)

Two larger plants one smaller planted later in the season just for experimental reasons, this is my first grow start to finish. Located a hour or three from Detroit . Lemmeknow what ya think? Maybe post a lil' som' som' in thread in my sig.


----------



## rzza (Oct 13, 2011)

citizensolider said:


> Located a hour or three from Detroit . Lemmeknow what ya think?


I think brighton michigan 

Oh about the plants .....they look good


----------



## james42 (Oct 14, 2011)

I chopped the rest of them down this morning. Ive been trimming all day and barely made a dent. Im not even fucking with the sugar leaves and its still taking forever.
What do I do if I cant get it trimmed before its ready too jar? Can I just jar it leaves and all?
Im not worried about the sugar leaves. I planned on leaving them on for now. Its all the non sugar leaves sticking out of the bud im worried about.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 14, 2011)

james42 said:


> I chopped the rest of them down this morning. Ive been trimming all day and barely made a dent. Im not even fucking with the sugar leaves and its still taking forever.
> What do I do if I cant get it trimmed before its ready too jar? Can I just jar it leaves and all?
> Im not worried about the sugar leaves. I planned on leaving them on for now. Its all the non sugar leaves sticking out of the bud im worried about.


Now I know why they make those bud trimming machines. Just a couple of plants is quite a lot of work. Can you get help from some trusted friends?


----------



## james42 (Oct 14, 2011)

Rboar


PoDunk said:


> Now I know why they make those bud trimming machines. Just a couple of plants is quite a lot of work. Can you get help from some trusted friends?


I have one person I trust. Im trying to get ahold of him. I really did go overboard


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2011)

dude yeah jar it up with the trim on it. i do it sometimes and just trim when i have more time.


----------



## james42 (Oct 14, 2011)

rzza said:


> dude yeah jar it up with the trim on it. i do it sometimes and just trim when i have more time.


 Thats what ill do rzza. Thanks


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2011)

ya know how trim has that dirtier smell? you will smell that a bit mixed with the good smell but no worries once you get rid of all the trim on it the smell goes with it.


----------



## james42 (Oct 14, 2011)

This stuff has a very unique smell. Its like a skunk rolled around in orange peels and and then got dusted with pepper.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone in set at cannibus cup? If so im at the T.H.C. BOOTH


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2011)

shizzle, can i smoke without my card? its expired and i only have cg cards that are not expired. i wanna come up but not if i cant smoke. fuck that. i have my expired card ...


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2011)

ok ffuck the cc in the d LOL


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2011)

see they tell us that there is a medicating section or tent or whatever then when they get people there it changes. convenient. FOR THEM!!!!!!


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2011)

it should be called the cannabis expo of detroit. LOLOLOL

so pissed off.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay guys this is what she looks like. She is standing about 5'8" Should I keep going or pull her. Mold scares the hell out of me since I cant get to it until the weekend. Looks pretty good I see a few sugar leaves dying off. Every one of them makes me think mold. As of now I am going until next week unless someone jumps in here and says pull it. Would like to go until the end of the month. My tent cover flew off Friday night. I had to put a few paver bricks on to keep it down.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> ok ffuck the cc in the d LOL


You can medicate anywhere you want in Detroit lol. Worst that will happen is you'll have to share with a lot of people. Roll them big!


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> You can medicate anywhere you want in Detroit lol. Worst that will happen is you'll have to share with a lot of people. Roll them big!


apparently thats not the worst that can happen cuz a few people blazed up anyhow and the whole event got shut down so .....


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> apparently thats not the worst that can happen cuz a few people blazed up anyhow and the whole event got shut down so .....


Bummer! Organized pot smoking is the best way to attract attention i suppose lol.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 16, 2011)

I was there all weekend till ceremonies on Sunday. I had a blast. I didn't have a problem blazing. The cops came in and regulated the smoking because you didn't have to have a card to get in. But as soon as the pigs were gone it was on! Tga seeds were there and I got plushberry, ace of spades, and vortex for 60$ a 10 pack! Made lots of connects. It was a good time. I got 3 huge bags of ROTHBURY super soil free too. Soo much free shit. Tons of vendors. I got in free too. .. with a vendor bracelet ...

Sold an assload of glass too..


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2011)

thats sweet man but i have talked to a few people who said it wasnt even a good expo if you take off the high times cc name off it.

but its cool, either way ....expo came, you guys had fun, i didnt go. hopefully it arrives again next year


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 16, 2011)

It wasn't as large as I imagined a cannibus cup to be and if they went Sunday a lot of the glass vendors were shutdown and the glassblowing was stopped.. fucking cops..I was networking and meeting lots of cool people. So I guess if you came to get smoked out. The cops fucked that up. . They were still selling weed and edibles all over. And the afterparties were dope


----------



## james42 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, ive got about 20 gallons of roughly trimmed bud curing. The rest is sitting in black garbage bags to slow the the dry. Two more days and I should have it all curing.
Its been a busy ass week


----------



## tcmike (Oct 19, 2011)

james42 said:


> Well, ive got about 20 gallons of roughly trimmed bud curing. The rest is sitting in black garbage bags to slow the the dry. Two more days and I should have it all curing.
> Its been a busy ass week


James- Get it out of those plastic garbage bags unless you're trying to turn your buds into compost. Doesn't take long to get them cooking.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

anybody elses outside still? i got one massive one I'm pulling tonight.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 19, 2011)

wow wish ida made the canna cup. sounds like fun plus free stuff. how much $ to get in?

@ james-- great job @ getting 20 gal plus. mine didnt turn out to well i lost an entire plant to my dog. i think he pulled it up it just dissapeared bout a month ago.. my dog likes the stalks and stems.. i got some nice pollenated seeds green crack and either milkyway or strawberry kush x agent orange im hopin for more kush orange.. the milkyway indoors was too fluffy for me.. good buzz and good flavor... not gonna grow it again from seed. lots of extras..

catch ya later guys..


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

it was 30$ to get in both days and 20$ for 1. I think...


----------



## james42 (Oct 19, 2011)

tcmike said:


> James- Get it out of those plastic garbage bags unless you're trying to turn your buds into compost. Doesn't take long to get them cooking.


This stuff was getting close to being too dry to cure. The bags work fine to slow that down


----------



## james42 (Oct 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> anybody elses outside still? i got one massive one I'm pulling tonight.


My brother has two left outside that were clones off mine. I think its getting to the point that you would have to be crazy not to chop. My truck was covered in ice this morning


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

im ice free


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> anybody elses outside still? i got one massive one I'm pulling tonight.


Still going. Praying to the bud gods that I don't have any mold when I check Friday. I have had it covered since Sunday night with a tent canopy. I have a small fan blowing and yesterday had the wife open one side a bit to keep fresh air coming in. Been nothing but clouds and rain all week. Suppose to be sunny and 50's this weekend. If everything looks good I am going at least one more week weather depending. Who knows it could be a pile of shit by the time I check it.


----------



## james42 (Oct 19, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Still going. Praying to the bud gods that I don't have any mold when I check Friday. I have had it covered since Sunday night with a tent canopy. I have a small fan blowing and yesterday had the wife open one side a bit to keep fresh air coming in. Been nothing but clouds and rain all week. Suppose to be sunny and 50's this weekend. If everything looks good I am going at least one more week weather depending. Who knows it could be a pile of shit by the time I check it.


 I doubt it will be a pile of shit. All my plants had a little mold in places and I still came out on top


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 20, 2011)

the way you got it set up u shouldnt have any problem.. thats a great setup ya got goin.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 20, 2011)

podunk: the way you got it set up u shouldnt have any problem.. thats a great setup ya got goin.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 20, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> podunk: the way you got it set up u shouldnt have any problem.. thats a great setup ya got goin.


Still get nervous when I can't check on it until the weekend. Last Friday night we had wicked wind and rain. I had covered it up before the storm hit. Woke up in the morning to find the tent cover blown off and about an inch rain on it. Didn't even know that it was going to get that nasty out that night. Took no chances and put the cover in the dryer and dried the shit out of it hoping to kill any mold or other crap that may have gotten on it. I have paver bricks holding it in place now. The deer blind that I was storing everything in started to get foamy looking mold on the grass. So I am not putting the cover inside it anymore.

What effect do you think having dim lighting all week will have? New territory for me. My lights have always been on or off. 

Here are a few pics of my indoor grow from last year before I moved. I converted a bathroom with a walk-in shower into my mini grow room. Made everything myself. Built a reflector out of .060 aluminum and painted it with white paint loaded with titanium dioxide. Actually made two reflectors. The pictures show my second attempt with an HPS conversion and MH bulb setup. I used two MH ballasts from hi-bay lights. The first reflector was just a single setup. Both worked pretty good. The lights on the bottom I wired up 24" u-bend light fixtures. I initially used them for my seedlings then figured I could put them to some use down low. I replaced the shower door with MDF. Cutout a few holes for a couple fans. A twin down low and a larger single one up high (not pictured). The other fan in the wall is an exhaust fan from the 1950's or 60's. Got it off craigslist. That sucked air out of the room and under the basement steps. Worked great for drying under there too! Had some nute burn to contend with to say the least (Fox Farm Trio). I miss my little grow room. That is where I got my start last year.

Anyways done rambling. Thought I would share a little bit with everyone.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 20, 2011)

thats a pretty nice setup podunk. wish i had my setup in the house instead of detached.. i get nervous and paranoid sometimes.. all it takes is a car comin down my road. im gonna research some booby traps that will subdue the would be theif.. theres some pretty scary traps out there. catch ya later podunk...


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I know the feeling. I don't know anything about traps. Hell I would probably catch myself anyways. Better off to use stealth techniques as opposed to trying to catch someone. I still have pretty good cover for my plant but the leaves are coming down fast. Its amazing how different things look out in the woods in the spring vs late fall/winter. Its like being in two completely different places.


----------



## citizensolider (Oct 20, 2011)

I live near the east side of detroit and I have two babes out still. This is my first time and I'm getting a little nervous there's no frost down here yet but it's been like 45-60F all week with non-stop rain for the past week. When I last checked it appeared that they we're deffiently not ready last week but I'm getting scared that they're going to die if I let them go until November :X


----------



## firelane (Oct 20, 2011)

James it looks like you had a great year, now you just have to figure out what to do with all of your bud, congrats.

PoDunk you should be fine. These obviously aren't the best growing conditions, but let them go as long as they can and just wait until you have no choice but to chop. I've seen plants make it into mid November in Michigan. 

I have one plant still going. It needs until Halloween. My la cheese that was outside was my biggest plant weighing in at just over 26 ozs dry. It is also my best quality bud, that has never happened before for me so I feel really lucky. Here is a pic of my last plant standing, I think it is going to weigh even more than the cheese. It is my only fruity smelling plant, all the others that I've picked have smell skunky. The plant was ripped into four pieces last week and I had to tie it back together, I hope it makes it these last couple of weeks. I may pick it tomorrow if it looks unhealthy.


----------



## james42 (Oct 20, 2011)

Good looking plant firelane. Pretty good year for you as well.
Even though my yeild was good. I think I easily could have doubled it if I would have done a few things different.
Oh well, maybe next year


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice job firelane.. she should be alright. i have tied many a plant back together after ( usually my fault) breakage.my bud had the wind damage and the stalk was big as ny fist.. he tied it up and was good s new.. almost.. she looks yummie.. 

sounds like james has it figured out. good luck with it next year jamesi got just over 3 zs of very very dry green crack with male pollenated seeds. milkyway and northern lite x skunkx haze.. gonna pop a few real soon and see whaty they are like.. anxious ya know? later guys


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 21, 2011)

No word from hic? This is fucked up!


----------



## james42 (Oct 21, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> No word from hic? This is fucked up!


This thread just isnt the same since since hic dissapeared. i was really looking forward to him seeing my harvest. 
I would be happy just to know that he is alright at this point


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 22, 2011)

Well guys looks like you made it to harvest GOOD Job
Im sure Hic would be proud of everyones pull for the year
No idea on how to fine anything out as dont know his last name 
can only hope he pops back up someday


----------



## james42 (Oct 22, 2011)

When I harvested I left a bunch of the little under developed buds on the plants just to see what they would do. Its been one week since I chopped, so I took a walk back to see them. They look fucking awesome.
In just a week they went from tiny little balls of hair to some of the frostiest buds ive ever seen. There not real big I should be able too get a few more oz out of them. This is another leason learned. I would have left alot more of the little buds on if I would have known they would blow up that quick.
Ill have pics later this week


----------



## fatality (Oct 22, 2011)

james42 said:


> When I harvested I left a bunch of the little under developed buds on the plants just to see what they would do. Its been one week since I chopped, so I took a walk back to see them. They look fucking awesome.
> In just a week they went from tiny little balls of hair to some of the frostiest buds ive ever seen. There not real big I should be able too get a few more oz out of them. This is another leason learned. I would have left alot more of the little buds on if I would have known they would blow up that quick.
> Ill have pics later this week


I have noticed that same shit with indoor gardens, harvest up the tops when ready..... then in a week or so harvest the bottom half and they explode...... might i also add that i learned that lil' method from some badass here on RIU, but for some reason i forgot his name.......*exhale.......*cough ....... hic, i don't know you but i feel for you. Hopefully you are just going through a poor spell and had your internet shut off due to insufficient funds.... let's all hope so...... PEACE


----------



## delstele (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome job to all that got there ladies to the finish line.....


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 23, 2011)

delstele said:


> Awesome job to all that got there ladies to the finish line.....


My lady is still a few laps behind but running hard.

Here are some pics I took yesterday. Some of the sugar leaves are wilting and dying but I don't See any mold. I tried to get a couple closeups. What does everyone think? If it were still summer early fall how far out would you say she is?

In Picture number three you can see it looks like it is withering up a bit. Pictures one and two are the main cola (did not top it). Five and six is a bud from the side.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 23, 2011)

Almost forgot. Here is the tent cover I have been using all week.

I also picked up a 300W/68W 2700K 4200 lumens CFL bulb that I was going to plug into the timer. Figured that could help with the cover being left on all week again.


----------



## james42 (Oct 23, 2011)

That dosnt look too far off podunk. If it gets some good sun this week it will probably be in pretty good shape to harvest


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather looks like crap for the week. So it is going to be covered until Saturday. Would you pull now or give it until next weekend? Leaves are falling fast. Starting to loose my cover.


----------



## james42 (Oct 23, 2011)

If its gonna be covered it probably wont benefit a whole lot. Its kinda hard to tell from the pics but it looks like theres some decent bud on it right now.
It dosnt look as swollen as it could be but thats not likely to change much if its covered for the week.
If it was me I would harvest the tops and leave the rest for another week without the cover. whats left of my plants have been getting hammered with rain and frost this last week and they look great.


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. If yours are doing that well then that is what I will do. Will take down the cover and ditch the fan for the week. Probably knock the top quarter off it and do the rest next week.


----------



## james42 (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought this shit was over,but I guess not. I just heard from a guy that there was a helicopter flying back and forth over my grow area for a few hours wtrait yesterday.
All the dead leaves I stripped that are laying on the ground might stand out pretty bad. I dont know.
As a precaution I packed all my shit up and got it off my property this morning


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 24, 2011)

Scary shit. They must be reading our thread! The only people left with plants in the field still!

I knocked the top third off of her last night. Packed everything up but the one pole holding her up against the wind. I was just starting to get a lot more sunlight too. All the leaves falling really helps. At least until your shit sticks out like sore thumb!


----------



## james42 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea, what the fuck are helicopters doing still looking this time of year. Im not taking any chances going back there for the rest of it.
Ive got all my shit off my property and hidden just in case. My garage still smells like a weed bomb went off in it but theres nothing left there now.
Im probably being over paranoid but im not taking any chances that they could tie anything back to me.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill get em pm me quardinates.. lol


----------



## rzza (Oct 24, 2011)

thats what i was thinkin


----------



## james42 (Oct 25, 2011)

Theres probably only a few oz's left out there. It dosnt seem like a good idea to me to risk going to jail and loosing the pounds of dope I already have for that.
I dont think they were out there just randomly looking at this time of year. Some hunter probably tipped them off.
Again, im probably being paranoid but sometimes thats a good thing


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 25, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> Almost forgot. Here is the tent cover I have been using all week.
> 
> I also picked up a 300W/68W 2700K 4200 lumens CFL bulb that I was going to plug into the timer. Figured that could help with the cover being left on all week again.


nice job taking care of ur child..lol. how much longer ya figurin? good luck with er..


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 25, 2011)

Per James42 advice I took the top (top 1/3) off Sunday. Did not end up using the CFL (save it for future grow). Letting her ride out the elements with no cover until this weekend. Heat wire and everything else is now gone. Highs in the mid 40's and lows around 33 until I get to check it out this weekend. Hoping I get the same results James42 did. I might have the wife throw a sheet on if we get frost. Going down to 31 possibly Wednesday and 25 Friday night! This weekend could be it.


----------



## james42 (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope that works out for you podunk. 
Did you get much off the tops?


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea I had a chopper flying around my backyard a few days ago but I already had the 2 that were out there hanging
Good job everyone


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 26, 2011)

james42 said:


> I hope that works out for you podunk.
> Did you get much off the tops?


Still drying and I don't quite have the eye yet to tell how much it will be. Its not huge though pretty smallish especially after I trimmed the sugar leaves down last night. I will reserve judgement until I get it all down and dried. I will take it and be happy since I didn't start until June from seed in the North!


----------



## james42 (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont think ive ever shown you guys any pics of my other garden. they were a few leftover clones that i put out late as a back up crop. they had a rough start because of some ph issues but they turned out great in the end. i probably got around 6-8 oz's off of each(4 total).


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice James , What strain?


----------



## james42 (Oct 27, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Nice James , What strain?


 Either fruity chronic juice or northern lights blue. I lost track of whats what. I would recommend both. Not a real strong odor but potent as fuck


----------



## PoDunk (Oct 27, 2011)

The wife took this picture for me yesterday. Looks like the tip is dying. Going to pull everything Friday or Saturday. Not sure what the rest of it looks like. Don't see any mold though. Been getting damn cold at night. James did your start to do that too?


----------



## james42 (Oct 27, 2011)

No podunk. I dont know what that is but it dosnt look good.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like you should chop it before it spreads. kinda looks moldy but rotten moldy not moisture moldy


----------



## kbmed$ (Oct 27, 2011)

hey fellas just checking in..havent been around all year lol...shitty shitty living sitch...tryn to grow all over the place..didnt get an outdoor run in this year and just been working my dick into the ground after taking over a roofing crew..been running doc's g13 bout 3 weeks out right now and can deff already tell they are some HEAVY bitches...also picked up mendicino madness for next years outdoor runs finishes beg sept..and also got cali connec blackwater their mixed pack tahoe og deadhead og larry blah blah blah...and the freebies of good ol attitude...

i'll try to keep in touch and atleast post a pic of the upcoming harvest its gonna be big
rzza you got my number sorry i havent got ahold of you still..started my breeding program and its eating up all my free time plus got a new ol lady which does as well..but gett at me ill have some sweet f1's here in a few months peace-


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

lets get together. ill take some genetics and i got sour d and lambsbread straight from cali.

funny today i was smokin a jay and was thinkin that fucker never hollered back. well HOLLA!

ps fuck the f1's lemme get some cuts. like yesterday


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 27, 2011)

PoDunk said:


> The wife took this picture for me yesterday. Looks like the tip is dying. Going to pull everything Friday or Saturday. Not sure what the rest of it looks like. Don't see any mold though. Been getting damn cold at night. James did your start to do that too?


Looks like budrot to me, frost can speed it up in a hurry too. Good luck, hope it didn't wipe you out.


----------



## kbmed$ (Oct 27, 2011)

hahah...i got ya..ya just been so damn busy tryn to buy a house..got denied lol fucking credit!..so im rental house hunting and now im outta cash so i gotta wait til mid november to try agian..shit sucks...my car took a shit, gotta buy a new truck now..no official place to live..and work is slowing down due to the winter coming so im gonna have to rely on good ol unenjoyment and growing to get by...but ill for sure get ahold of you when i find a good pheno shouldnt be much longer i got a batch of seeds im cracking as we speak and i just gotta find the pheno i want in there and then bx it to the mom and ill have somthing for you to try..looking to get a very heavy yeilder with the og kush everything else..possibly some purple in there too..just b/c


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

ill be here


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 30, 2011)

the og kush peheno i have will only put out 1 ti 1.25 z of meds. i have decided that im done with that strain. i did however just get chem dog x og kush clone givin to me the other day. so well see what that gives up. hopefully more than the og. catch ya later guys


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 31, 2011)

Good to see your still around KB been a while , seems you have the same probs as alot of us on here good luck and stop by from time to time


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 3, 2011)

Well Guys glad to see most of us made it through harvest and are now curing 
Thanks for keeping this tread going and hope it goes a few more years ,there is a lot of know how and info to be shared
Hope everyone has a safe winter and enjoy there hard work on those cold days to come


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 3, 2011)

Well Guys glad to see most of us made it through harvest and are now curing 
Thanks for keeping this tread going and hope it goes a few more years ,there is a lot of know how and info to be shared
Hope everyone has a safe winter and enjoy there hard work on those cold days to come


----------



## PoDunk (Nov 3, 2011)

Cut the rest down last Friday night in the cold ass rain. Everything was good for the most part. Just a couple of small leaves were dying off and wilting. No mold. Got everything in jars now for the cure. Filled 4 1/2 quart size mason jars. Did not weigh yet.


----------



## james42 (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad to hear you came out with something podunk. Im assuming your gonna try a different strain next year? Im probably gonna try something from dr.greenthumb. Not sure what yet


----------



## PoDunk (Nov 4, 2011)

james42 said:


> Glad to hear you came out with something podunk. Im assuming your gonna try a different strain next year? Im probably gonna try something from dr.greenthumb. Not sure what yet



For sure. I had the white widow as a leftover from last year. I had a five pack. Before I moved I had two of them just germinated (indoor grow). They were about 3 inches tall. I had a friend keep an eye on them for a long holiday weekend. Came back everything was fine. Within 5 minutes of me being home and checking on them our kitten chewed the cotyledons right off the only two white widows. Left the other freebie seeds that I had going alone. So I started two more and that is why I had one left this year. 


I was thinking the same thing about dr greenthumb. Keep hearing about the iranian g-13 early finisher. I will be tuning in here over the winter for some good ideas.


----------



## james42 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yea, the irianian g13 is at the top of my list. Green dave and rzza say its really leafy bud though. I might try some of the irainian autos too. Apparently they can be kept in veg under 24 hr light and cloned but they flower just like any other auto as soon as there taken off 24 hr light.


----------



## whit26 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am still enjoying the warmer weather in my nook of the woods as are my girls. Probally come down this weekend.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 9, 2011)

Some nice ones in here! I did not go too big outdoors this year, after a broken heart last year from them being ripped. I did end up getting some last year, but it was nothing compared to the effort. Not much this year, maybe one LB.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 11, 2011)

There is always next year Blunt


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 12, 2011)

Amen brother


----------



## hic (Nov 15, 2011)

well boys been awhile. I smashed my computer a few months ago and it looks like I have alot of reading to do!. I grew pounds and have lots left. The BW 5.5 "floral" did not finish completley outdoors but all else finished. 

rzza- qwubble is great. i crossed it with herijuana. i have seeds!

can't chat long right now but i will be back.lol

nice to see you boys.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

hic said:


> well boys been awhile. I smashed my computer a few months ago and it looks like I have alot of reading to do!. I grew pounds and have lots left. The BW 5.5 "floral" did not finish completley outdoors but all else finished.
> 
> rzza- qwubble is great. i crossed it with herijuana. i have seeds!
> 
> ...


 Sounds like some good seeds. Glad to see ya stopped back in.


----------



## firelane (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome back Hic, we were a little worried about you. Good to hear you're ok and had a good harvest.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2011)

hic said:


> well boys been awhile. I smashed my computer a few months ago and it looks like I have alot of reading to do!. I grew pounds and have lots left. The BW 5.5 "floral" did not finish completley outdoors but all else finished.
> 
> rzza- qwubble is great. i crossed it with herijuana. i have seeds!
> 
> ...




i am complete again. so happy


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2011)

hubble? qwerijuana? can i get a photo and a cutting or what bro?!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> hubble? qwerijuana? can i get a photo and a cutting or what bro?!


 I would be happy with some seeds of that for sure.

I'm currently working on breeding myself, Blackwater / Pineapple Express and Blackwater / Sour Kush as well as OGiesel / Northern Light x Skunk. Would be willing to share beans or cuts with other michigan medical breeders.


----------



## hic (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank the Lord Jesus Christ thursday will be thew last day of trimming! I will get some picks up of the harvested buds. I sure am glad ya all got along without me. What is up on a harvest party?

heri+critical trainwreck seeds I made are already germinated and will be throwing in dirt tonight along with jammy cm f2 seeds.


----------



## hic (Nov 16, 2011)

smoke reports coming....


----------



## rzza (Nov 17, 2011)

someguy, i just scored pineapple express x chocolope. tastey shit 

hic, im so happy dude.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

rzza said:


> someguy, i just scored pineapple express x chocolope. tastey shit
> 
> hic, im so happy dude.


 that sounds AWESOME actually. Love both those strains.


----------



## bobsti (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome back hic ! Those seeds sound awesome would love to try some one day.


----------



## rzza (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah its super sticky and smells up your car when its jarred and in the trunk.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

rzza said:


> yeah its super sticky and smells up your car when its jarred and in the trunk.


 nice, seeds or clones? We gotta meet up lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 17, 2011)

Well look who's back! Welcome back Hic, glad to hear everything is well.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## rzza (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> nice, seeds or clones? We gotta meet up lol


i can look into that for you.


----------



## hic (Nov 17, 2011)

View attachment 1893260

Here is about one fifth of what came of summer. Alot of shit has been done since I have spoken with you all. Cops looked at the greenhouse. a building has been built with funds of the trees that has already been pushed. Alot of soul searching and much more.

I am happy to see the usernames I have grown so acustom to once agai.! Thanks for the nice warm welcome back.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 17, 2011)

welcome back hic. glad to hear u r safe and sound. a harvest party sounds excellent.. lets figure it out


----------



## hic (Nov 17, 2011)

View attachment 1893316

Already looking to the future. The SCT's and Jammy CM f-2's


By the way as you might be able to tell the brown bags in the last pic are full of untrimmed buds yet as well. I just could not do it today I am so damn burnt out on trimming I could puke. Oh yea went to a mental hospital for 4 days too. ha ha ha what a fucking summer! Funny how now I can have what I want and I was getting stars in my eyes because of that. I almost forgot why I am here. I am not here to serve me but to serve the others. I almost have enough SCT seeds for Michigan at no charge if you want em Find a Card Holder to get them from me.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

hic said:


> View attachment 1893316
> 
> Already looking to the future. The SCT's and Jammy CM f-2's
> 
> ...


 Well glad to hear your pulling through it all. Thanks for blessing the med community with your crosses! Funny how the grass always seems greener on the other side, work so hard to get somewhere and then u get there like what did I do all that work for again? know the feeling man. Anyhow...I would be interested in some of those beans, card holder of course.


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

What happened with you someguy? Why ya got to do the work all over. I have been so busy lately that I have not read what I missed out on yet. The beans are as much yours as they are mine. I live in newaygo county come get some. I probley have over 12,000 seeds now of all kinds of shit that the med community and the growers of Michigan now have free accesss to.

Boys I also kept 1 vortex 1 tangerine Agent Orange 1 CT and one plant of the floral BW that I am currently re-vegging. The vortex will be much better with a dash of jam.


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

View attachment 1894056


A BW 2.2 bud "not the black" but still good


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

hic said:


> What happened with you someguy? Why ya got to do the work all over. I have been so busy lately that I have not read what I missed out on yet. The beans are as much yours as they are mine. I live in newaygo county come get some. I probley have over 12,000 seeds now of all kinds of shit that the med community and the growers of Michigan now have free accesss to.
> 
> Boys I also kept 1 vortex 1 tangerine Agent Orange 1 CT and one plant of the floral BW that I am currently re-vegging. The vortex will be much better with a dash of jam.


 Spent 5 years getting an actually worthwhile degree at a big ten university only to enter a pretty much jobless market. Sucks but it's life, roll with the punches.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 18, 2011)

should i pull my outdoor crop yet? is it too early? they are not all the way brown yet.... isnt the saying "if it aint brown leave it in the ground"?


----------



## rzza (Nov 18, 2011)

i will vouch for his genetics as i grew 10 or 12 of his critical mass and i cried when they flowered cause i didnt clone ....


----------



## rzza (Nov 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> should i pull my outdoor crop yet? is it too early? they are not all the way brown yet.... isnt the saying "if it aint brown leave it in the ground"?


fuck yes dude just as long as its not getting ruined. LOL if there's grass on the field ....well ya know


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 18, 2011)

so its too early? ok. ill wait. it hasnt been 9 months.. isnt that how long it takes to make a plant. 9 months in the ground


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

I would pull em dank. They are probley frozen?


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> so its too early? ok. ill wait. it hasnt been 9 months.. isnt that how long it takes to make a plant. 9 months in the ground


 What makes a plant is a seed not 9 months and I think you know that don't ya Dank? - no disrespect intended.


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

rzza - I have not begun growing the qwubble cross yet although now that it has been crossed it can be stabalized to your liking. Take the seeds and cross it to one of your qwubble mom clones.


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Spent 5 years getting an actually worthwhile degree at a big ten university only to enter a pretty much jobless market. Sucks but it's life, roll with the punches.


Sounds like it is time to punch back..


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 18, 2011)

i was just fucking with ya.... bored


----------



## hic (Nov 18, 2011)

Something in my gut told me you were. I am bored too.


----------



## james42 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hell yea, your back hic. Im chillin in south beach miami right now. When I get back home ill dig up the pics of my harvest. Im sitting on about 5 pounds dry. Very potent shit.
Very good to see your ok hic


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like the return of Hic has got this thread bumpin' again!


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome back hic!


----------



## hic (Nov 20, 2011)

Good to hear james did the pot pay for your trip?lol

Yea boys twas a battle this year but I would not have it any other way. Glad to see you are all still alive and kickin as well.

So what did I miss? What is on the agenda today? I want to hear one thing each of you learned this summer. So please share. If you did not learn anything then you are no better then you were a year ago and I want growth damnit. I want, we all want you to become master growers and to become free bootleggers... ain't nothing wrong with bootlegging unless you get caught.

I learned that it is better to cut off an arm to live to fight another battle then it is to keep an arm and die. I did not cut off my arm but I did lose pounds. I cut down a few so that many could live.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 20, 2011)

hic said:


> Good to hear james did the pot pay for your trip?lol
> 
> Yea boys twas a battle this year but I would not have it any other way. Glad to see you are all still alive and kickin as well.
> 
> ...


The agenda today is making a cpl lbs of hash butter and then a batch of beer! Go Lions!


----------



## rzza (Nov 20, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> so its too early? Ok. Ill wait. It hasnt been 9 months.. Isnt that how long it takes to make a plant. 9 months in the ground


o i s w y d t


----------



## kindone (Nov 20, 2011)

Tha saga of Hic continues, glad to see you back hic. Even though I have been on the opposing end of your rants a time or two here on the boards I was genuinely concerned when you disappeared . I am very glad to see you had a successful and safe season and even more glad to see the giving back you are doing. I will contact you about obtaining some seeds from you next time I am in your neck of the woods. I have always wanted to grow some good Michigan Hic Genetics


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 21, 2011)

This summer I learned the pot industry is getting too crowded. All this import weed from cali outdoor took over. Fuckin killing me. Its the toyota to my chevy. Everyone want to buy the toyota cause it gets better gas milage... meanwhile my chevy sits in the showroom while people buy the toyota.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 21, 2011)

rzza said:


> o i s w y d t


Huh?
Wtfdtm


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2011)

yea i heard that dank,. im not able to move much. sitting on too much product and gaining everyday. just harvested an o g kush last nite. jars r fillin up fast. gonna harvest my thai plant in a week prolly. but hopefully cali weed wont last long here. 
smelljust got some cherry berry in the mail the other day. sposed to smell like cherry. cant wait but scared to plant them. not having much luck with seed. when i first started i couldnt keep clones alive and fine with seeds. now in reverse. i dont get it.

germing in paper towel. when they pop and show a root, put them in dirt with root down right. sorry to soundf so effen stupid.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> yea i heard that dank,. im not able to move much. sitting on too much product and gaining everyday. just harvested an o g kush last nite. jars r fillin up fast. gonna harvest my thai plant in a week prolly. but hopefully cali weed wont last long here.
> smelljust got some cherry berry in the mail the other day. sposed to smell like cherry. cant wait but scared to plant them. not having much luck with seed. when i first started i couldnt keep clones alive and fine with seeds. now in reverse. i dont get it.
> 
> germing in paper towel. when they pop and show a root, put them in dirt with root down right. sorry to soundf so effen stupid.


I like to let them get a nice root on the sprout, usually a good 3/4-1" before I pop them in the dirt. Try that and I think you'll be happy


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I like to let them get a nice root on the sprout, usually a good 3/4-1" before I pop them in the dirt. Try that and I think you'll be happy


 
thanks schwag, i hope this works for me. tired of loosing good seed. thanks bro..


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> thanks schwag, i hope this works for me. tired of loosing good seed. thanks bro..


You're welcome hammer... I could def see that I might lose more seeds if I put them in when they're just barely cracked. I think some of mine even go to about an inch and a half before they see dirt even. They usually pop the dirt in 12-24 hours. Good luck, I think you'll be 100% as long as your seeds are primo.


----------



## firelane (Nov 21, 2011)

If your bud isn't selling quick enough you may have to lower the price.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 21, 2011)

Im @ $200 n 30 60 and its all some sticky icky.. can't compete with the cali n Oregon $100 oz outdoor


----------



## firelane (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow that is getting cheap. It isn't like that everywhere. But I guess its all supply and demand.


----------



## rzza (Nov 21, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Huh?
> Wtfdtm


o i s w y d t
oh i see what you did there....


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone I know is on a crop war. Waaaay to much supply. No demand when 100 people grow or import in area. Shits redonkulous. Just offing it too dispensaries fir $200 luckily


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Im @ $200 n 30 60 and its all some sticky icky.. can't compete with the cali n Oregon $100 oz outdoor


Yeah that's cheap! Sooner or later it won't even be worth it, I'll get myself a caregiver and find a new hobby, haha. There is outdoor everywhere this time of year though, def brings the price down. Many of us are spoiled with some very good weed, I won't smoke anything unless its pretty or has a fancy name lol. A lot of people are happy with outdoor weed considering the price is usually very cheap and it gets you good and high. I know people that would rather smoke mid grade out door than pay extra for good indoor. Shit with leaf all over it, hasn't hardly been trimmed. I got a quarter from a friend a while back, I re-trimmed it and my quarter ended up being 4 grams. Hell I know people that would smoke shwag and pay too much if they didn't have a connection with a caregiver and get their meds for next to nothing. Basically not every Joe can afford good weed, and that's the way it should stay unless they want to grow it themselves, excluding patients that are too ill of course. Time is money and this game is damn expensive. People have no idea the time and effort it takes to grow top shelf weed. 

Be careful lowering your prices for a crop war.... You'll never be able to raise them back up again unless the weed gets even better, haha. It can only get so good!


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yeah that's cheap! Sooner or later it won't even be worth it, I'll get myself a caregiver and find a new hobby, haha. There is outdoor everywhere this time of year though, def brings the price down. Many of us are spoiled with some very good weed, I won't smoke anything unless its pretty or has a fancy name lol. A lot of people are happy with outdoor weed considering the price is usually very cheap and it gets you good and high. I know people that would rather smoke mid grade out door than pay extra for good indoor. Shit with leaf all over it, hasn't hardly been trimmed. I got a quarter from a friend a while back, I re-trimmed it and my quarter ended up being 4 grams. Hell I know people that would smoke shwag and pay too much if they didn't have a connection with a caregiver and get their meds for next to nothing. Basically not every Joe can afford good weed, and that's the way it should stay unless they want to grow it themselves, excluding patients that are too ill of course. Time is money and this game is damn expensive. People have no idea the time and effort it takes to grow top shelf weed.
> 
> Be careful lowering your prices for a crop war.... You'll never be able to raise them back up again unless the weed gets even better, haha. It can only get so good!


if i can get enough to keep the lights on and the dirt flowing i have enough of the other to get through the fall harvest. the light bill is the worst. 1 1k light and another going up soonly. too many in flower room. having a diff time judging my timing.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> if i can get enough to keep the lights on and the dirt flowing i have enough of the other to get through the fall harvest. the light bill is the worst. 1 1k light and another going up soonly. too many in flower room. having a diff time judging my timing.


I hear you hammer, that bill sucks! I wish I had a spot in the woods to throw a few plants out in the summer. I also hear you on the timing, there's always a plant or two in my veg box that is turning into a tree and taking up way too much space lol. Thankfully I veg with T5 so they veg very slow, that seems to help me a lot. Good luck setting up the new fixture!


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 21, 2011)

This Oregon and cali outdoor is nothing like our midgrade outdoor its all white rhino, sour skunk, white Russian, amnesia, og kush, and a couple others. Dense sugary nuggets. I love smoking it. Its better than alot of ameture indoor


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> This Oregon and cali outdoor is nothing like our midgrade outdoor its all white rhino, sour skunk, white Russian, amnesia, og kush, and a couple others. Dense sugary nuggets. I love smoking it. Its better than alot of ameture indoor


A friend of mine from Cali used to bring some of that home every year. It was pretty good and it was trimmed 100x better than most of the local outdoor buds. For 100 an O you might consider stocking up hahaha.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back hic!

I learned this summer that while auto flowering plants are nice, they dont produce enough for my needs. I need to find something that will allow me to get bigger yields but has a fast flowering period. I live in the UP and It frosts too early to have plants finishing in october. I need some gear that will finish by the end of september. 


Dank- 
I wish I could get some bud for 100 an oz up here. The prices are pretty high up here. Its usually 300 a zip or 100 for a quarter. My buddy drives to Gaylord every week because he can get it for 250 an oz there.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 22, 2011)

you must be up north


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Nov 22, 2011)

eastern UP.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I hear you hammer, that bill sucks! I wish I had a spot in the woods to throw a few plants out in the summer. I also hear you on the timing, there's always a plant or two in my veg box that is turning into a tree and taking up way too much space lol. Thankfully I veg with T5 so they veg very slow, that seems to help me a lot. Good luck setting up the new fixture!


 
i have 2 trees waiting for a spot. they r prolly 4 ft taall by now.. and i use a t5 for veg also. but r growing fast. i use m3 dirt and that shit is awesome..


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Everyone I know is on a crop war. Waaaay to much supply. No demand when 100 people grow or import in area. Shits redonkulous. Just offing it too dispensaries fir $200 luckily


I was under the impression that ALL dispensaries were closed because of new legislature. Where are there any dispensaries open? Anywhere downriver?



hammer6913 said:


> if i can get enough to keep the lights on and the dirt flowing i have enough of the other to get through the fall harvest. the light bill is the worst. 1 1k light and another going up soonly. too many in flower room. having a diff time judging my timing.


What does it cost you to run that 1K?


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> I was under the impression that ALL dispensaries were closed because of new legislature. Where are there any dispensaries open? Anywhere downriver?
> 
> 
> 
> What does it cost you to run that 1K?


i heard u can can get meds from a co-op but dont know where to find 1. maybe we should start 1.


it costs me bout 90 a month to run 1 1k light. and i wanna add another.. and im not even medicated yet.. duh. but i want nice tight ripe buds all the way to the floor. if i could ever expand, i would put a shit load of lights on the side and underneath to shine up. but the feds and nobama will totally screw us on this. not having much confidence in our fucked up governme3nt state local or national.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i have 2 trees waiting for a spot. they r prolly 4 ft taall by now.. and i use a t5 for veg also. but r growing fast. i use m3 dirt and that shit is awesome..


Yeah I love the rate of growth from T5, if I used 400 MH they would grow too fast and I could probably only manage half the strains I'm doing now.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yeah I love the rate of growth from T5, if I used 400 MH they would grow too fast and I could probably only manage half the strains I'm doing now.


yea i have so many crammend in my flower room they are growing to fast actually and not finishin fast. im not gonna clone for awhile i have all the clones i need now however i have some new seeds i wanna give a try. some strains i have this is the last of em. im only keepin like 2 of what is in flower now. 

i just got a pineapple exp cant wait for that..


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

has anyone seen this? i just found this @ 
riddlem3.com.



Posted on October 19, 2011



Return To OnlinePot's Legal Section Main Page



HOW MUCH POT IS TOO MUCH WHEN DRIVING? OUI, DUI, Driving While Impaired,




Today, in a case handled by Neil Rockind, P.C., a district court judge has declared that the Operating with the Presence of Drugs (OWPD) statute, as it pertains to Marijuana, violates the Equal Protection Clause of the U.S. Constitution and as a result is unconstitutional.

The opinion is ground-breaking.

For longer than anyone can remember, Michigan prosecutors and city attorneys have been able to obtain convictions against people who are operating and driving
vehicles safely, exhibiting no signs of impairment or intoxication but who, it is later discovered, have small amounts of marijuana in their system.

While the law used to require prosecutors to have to prove that a person was intoxicated or impaired in order to convict them of a crime, lab technicians and government experts complained that it was too difficult to offer an opinion on intoxication due to drugs because there was no set level similar to alcohol, e.g., .10 BAC or .08 BAC, where it was presumed that a person was intoxicated due to drugs. They argued that the presence of any drugs in a persons system should be sufficient. As is often the case, the law was modified (in our opinion) to make it easier to convict people. Out of this amendment was born the Operating with Presence of Drugs Statute (OWPD). People became sitting ducks if they had any remnant of some controlled substance.


Along comes our client,
N.S., who had consulted with two (2) other prominent lawyers regarding a Operating with the Presence of Drugs charge before discharging them and hiring Neil Rockind and Neil Rockind, P.C. On the date in question, our client was driving his car. He was not driving erratically. Nor was he driving dangerously. He was stopped for a minor traffic infraction and when the officer began speaking with him, detected an odor of marijuana. Our client, in an effort to be honest, admitted to using marijuana. The officer arrested our client and subjected him to a blood test. The test revealed the presence of a minimal amount of THC, i.e., marijuana.

At Neil Rockind, P.C., we never give up. As the saying goes: You have to hate to lose, more than you like to win. We hate to lose so much that it is just not an option for us. We just cant accept a lossand while a myriad of lawyers were telling
our client or us to accept it, we didnt. Criminal Defense Attorneys Neil Rockind and Colin Daniels noticed a few things about the case and the law.

1) Our client was charged with Operating with the Presence of Drugs in his system;

2) The crime requires a Schedule 1 controlled substance;

3) The drug in question in our clients case was THC or marijuana;

4) Marijuana was classified as a Schedule 1 controlled substance;

5) A Schedule 1 controlled substance is one that has no medicinal benefit;

6) The Michigan Medical Marijuana Act was passed in 2008 and enacted in 2009;

5) The Michigan Medical Marijuana Act states that marijuana has a medicinal benefit;

6) A medical marijuana patient would necessarily have marijuana in his sytem;

7) A medical marijuana patient cannot be charged with Operating with the Presence of Drugs in his system but would instead need to be
impaired or intoxicated in order to be convicted;


8 ) A medical marijuana patient could have marijuana in his system but not be guilty of a crime absence proof of impairment while a regular citizen using the same amount of marijuana could have the same amount of marijuana in his system but would be guilty of crime just for having that marijuana in his system;

9) Therefore, medical marijuana patients and regular citizens are being treated differently for no reason. Neither is less safe than the other, yet one could operate with marijuana in his system while the other could not not.

We concluded that this disparate treatment, i.e., inequality, was illegal. Accordingly, we filed an Equal Protection challenge to the Operating With the Presence of Drugs statute. After we filed our motion to dismiss, the court gave the prosecution time to respond. Interestingly, the prosecutor chose to focus on extraneous issues.
Upon our return to the courthouse, the Court ruled that the Michigan Medical Marijuana Act repealed (by implication) Michigans Schedule 1 Controlled Substance Act as it relates to marijuana/THC. The judge looked at the prosecutor and offered her more time to respond. We patiently waited as the prosecutor took additional time to deal with this landmark decision  Schedule 1 no longer applied to marijuana in Michigan. After reading the prosecutions responsive argument, we knew we were on to something  they chose not to address certain cases and facts again.

At a hearing today, Judge Kirsten Neilson-Hartig carefully and meticulously laid out her opinion and her rationale. Her ruling revealed a deeper understanding and examination of the law, history, terms and phrases than many more experienced, higher seniority judges are capable on their best day. Listening to the judge, it became clear that we
had prevailed, but more so, it was clear that the Judge had issued a wonderfully reasoned and insightful opinion.


MCL 257.625(




, the offense that prohibits Operating With the Presence of Drugs is unconstitutional as it relates to marijuana. Marijuana is not a Schedule 1 drug because it has medicinal benefit. Both our client and a medical marijuana user use marijuana. The former can be arrested for having marijuana in his system  even the smallest, miniscule amount would subject to him arrest and conviction. The latter could use the marijuana and the prosecution would have to prove impairment in order convict. The judge said (paraphrasing) ,

I find the Operating With the Presence of Drugs statute, MCL 257.625(




, unconstitutional and in violation of the Equal Protection Clause. The case is dismissed.

This is a ground breaking ruling and it was obtained by Neil Rockind, P.C.,
Southfield, Michigan criminal defense attorneys Neil Rockind and Colin Daniels. Where most lawyers would have thrown in the towel, Rockind and Daniels pushed on. A bad statute is no more and a good man, our client, is set free.

- Neil Rockind


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 23, 2011)

Green oasis in otisville
Green ben in flint. Actually all of them in Flint. Henessey county has an add on the radio stating "were keeping them open till the people vote it out." They obviously don't want any more abandoned buildings
.


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## hic (Nov 27, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> thanks schwag, i hope this works for me. tired of loosing good seed. thanks bro..


You are not planting in soil that becomes hardened when dry are ya? They are not coming up outta the dirt correct. How deep you planting them I hope not more deeper then 1 inch. How the temps not too hot I hope. Soil is not toxic is it it is new soil right. You will be a master of the seed lets learn now. Tell us about your dirt please and then the conditions of your surroundings. They are germinating but not popping so it lies in your conditions after germination the answer does

Good to see ya hammer. Thanks kindone.


----------



## hic (Nov 27, 2011)

Michigan will only get more marijuana as the years go by thus the toyota dank is your best bet if you wanna yacht. The people want the money not the pot. The pot I sell is usually broken down a few times before it even hits the crowd. Anymore it is about the money my people will take an ounce for 125 faster then they will an ounce for 200 because there is more money in it for them. A man would rather make 175 off an ounce then he would 100. But I know you all know that already

Change is constant even the marijuana seen. The crowds are getting bigger, The growers are becoming more plentifull, Genetics are over the place, We are getting overgrown and this is good. The more that smoke are more that vote. The infection is spreading and soon will be everywhere.. Operation Overgrow is in effect and has been since it was declared all them years ago. We are seeing the effects of Overgrow and by my calculations will be in full swing in 3 more years.lol


----------



## rzza (Nov 27, 2011)

HIC can we get more photos of the Qwubble? Did you get a purple pheno? Does it taste like grape? Have you ever seen so much resin?


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 27, 2011)

qwubble sounds delicious, whats the genetics in that? you have any bud pics? you a fan of feminized seeds


----------



## rzza (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont dislike fem seeds. espescially not for the reasons most people or breeders do.

Qwubble is posted all over, thats some in the pics down there in my sig...

<<<and here 

Oh and its Qwerkle x Sour Bubble


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 27, 2011)

hic said:


> Michigan will only get more marijuana as the years go by thus the toyota dank is your best bet if you wanna yacht. The people want the money not the pot. The pot I sell is usually broken down a few times before it even hits the crowd. Anymore it is about the money my people will take an ounce for 125 faster then they will an ounce for 200 because there is more money in it for them. A man would rather make 175 off an ounce then he would 100. But I know you all know that already
> 
> Change is constant even the marijuana seen. The crowds are getting bigger, The growers are becoming more plentifull, Genetics are over the place, We are getting overgrown and this is good. The more that smoke are more that vote. The infection is spreading and soon will be everywhere.. Operation Overgrow is in effect and has been since it was declared all them years ago. We are seeing the effects of Overgrow and by my calculations will be in full swing in 3 more years.lol


Hell yeah I will take an ounce for 125 before I take one for 200 but what is the compromise? Usually it means inferior pot if you're comparing a price difference like that or more. If it means the same quality of pot and the value is deflated so severely, I would stop growing most likely because its not even worth growing at that cost for a small grow op. I would make one of you my caregiver and buy it from you lol. What Rzza said, please share some of your qwubble pics


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 27, 2011)

Im just gonna grow 24 and keep it all as a head stash. Slang a sack every now and then..


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 27, 2011)

hic said:


> You are not planting in soil that becomes hardened when dry are ya? They are not coming up outta the dirt correct. How deep you planting them I hope not more deeper then 1 inch. How the temps not too hot I hope. Soil is not toxic is it it is new soil right. You will be a master of the seed lets learn now. Tell us about your dirt please and then the conditions of your surroundings. They are germinating but not popping so it lies in your conditions after germination the answer does
> 
> Good to see ya hammer. Thanks kindone.


hey hic, thanks for the kind words bro. i will get some pics of my set up. ima gonna bring my cloning and seed work in the house.. just gonna use a box, heat mat and a 10 gallon clear storage tote. i used it for cloning and it worked beautifully. but im not able to always spray them 4 5 times a day.. so it will sit on the kitchen table.. j bought a bale of humbolt dirt i thought i would use . very fluffy, no nutes. ill get this figured out i got some red cherry berry seeds to get sprouted but will work with some others 1st. got a lot to try. thanks man. i also have some michigan pollen. he calls it raid 2010. the only plant to survive the barry county sherriff dept raid. but they have been growing it for like 15 years. outdoors and indoors. well im ramblin so ill catch ya later..


----------



## james42 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys, whats your take on storing bud in below freezing temps?
i just couldnt sleep good knowing all this bud is on my property so i moved the bulk of it out in the woods. Its in a dry safe place but its cold out. 
I used to see guys freezing there dope all the time, but not so much anymore. Im wondering if theres a reason for that.


----------



## rzza (Nov 28, 2011)

james42 said:


> Hey guys, whats your take on storing bud in below freezing temps?
> i just couldnt sleep good knowing all this bud is on my property so i moved the bulk of it out in the woods. Its in a dry safe place but its cold out.
> I used to see guys freezing there dope all the time, but not so much anymore. Im wondering if theres a reason for that.


I think your all good, some people store in fridge. I would hesitate to allow it to freeze though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> I think your all good, some people store in fridge. I would hesitate to allow it to freeze though.


If I were forced to do that I would vacuum seal that shiznit.


----------



## james42 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> If I were forced to do that I would vacuum seal that shiznit.


 I have a vac sealer but i dont really want to compress it. Ive heard that letting it freeze makes the trics brittle and break off real easy. Im thinking if im real carefull with it and bring it back up to room temp before i handle it i should be ok.
It might not be the best thing for my bud, but i feel like a huge weight has been lifted getting that off my property.
I feel u guys's pain on the lack of demand and low prices latelly too. I didnt think i would have to put this shit in long term storage


----------



## james42 (Nov 28, 2011)

hey hic. i was pretty bummed that you werent around for my harvest so im gonna repost some pics of my girls(RIP)that i took right before harvest.


----------



## rzza (Nov 28, 2011)

pics 1 and 8 are my favs.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> pics 1 and 8 are my favs.


I agree! 8 is a beauty


----------



## james42 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup. Number 8 was something else. Unfortunatly that was the molds favorite one too


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 29, 2011)

James
Nice pics bro
you got any seeds?
or clones to trade?


----------



## james42 (Nov 29, 2011)

No GD, sorry


----------



## delstele (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome back hic my brother from another mother!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, gentlemen, it is the last weekend of my probation from a DUI I got this spring. I get off on monday. Looking forward to smoking that victory spliff to celebrate. I can't wait to break in my new PHX bong and vapor curve. I've got some ISO hash left from the trim of the auto's I grew this summer. I've also got a couple grams of Super Skunk and a tasty looking nug of something called Dynamo that have been sitting in a jar waiting for me for the last month or so. 

I'm also thinking its time I go visit the Dr and get myself legal. I just hope my medical records from my time in the military and the findings of the VA for my disability rating are sufficient to get a Dr. recommendation for pain in my knees and back. There is a traveling Dr that does certifications coming through my town on the 18th. 

Do any of you guys have any advice for getting certified?


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Well, gentlemen, it is the last weekend of my probation from a DUI I got this spring. I get off on monday. Looking forward to smoking that victory spliff to celebrate. I can't wait to break in my new PHX bong and vapor curve. I've got some ISO hash left from the trim of the auto's I grew this summer. I've also got a couple grams of Super Skunk and a tasty looking nug of something called Dynamo that have been sitting in a jar waiting for me for the last month or so.
> 
> I'm also thinking its time I go visit the Dr and get myself legal. I just hope my medical records from my time in the military and the findings of the VA for my disability rating are sufficient to get a Dr. recommendation for pain in my knees and back. There is a traveling Dr that does certifications coming through my town on the 18th.
> 
> Do any of you guys have any advice for getting certified?


Congrats Sailor Jerry! Getting out of the system is worthy of a hefty celebration  I wouldn't worry about your certification, if you are experiencing pain symptoms you shouldn't have any issues. What general part of the state do you reside in? I know of a traveling doctor that would accommodate you.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Congrats Sailor Jerry! Getting out of the system is worthy of a hefty celebration  I wouldn't worry about your certification, if you are experiencing pain symptoms you shouldn't have any issues. What general part of the state do you reside in? I know of a traveling doctor that would accommodate you.


I'm in the Eastern UP.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I'm in the Eastern UP.


Damn that's up there! I don't think my doc travels there but I would start by asking your friends and/or family where they received their certification. I like to go snowmobiling up in the cedarville/hessel area in the winter. We set up camp there and ride all over. Last time we stayed in trout lake though. Love the east side!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 2, 2011)

The Les Cheneaux Islands are a lot of fun. My parents live in Hessel. I cant wait for the ice to freeze so I can get down there and do some perch fishing.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> The Les Cheneaux Islands are a lot of fun. My parents live in Hessel. I cant wait for the ice to freeze so I can get down there and do some perch fishing.


That's sweet, I've been to a couple homes in the island chain but only in the summer. Do you catch some mad perch there do you? Shhhhh, I won't tell the flatlanders lol.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 2, 2011)

Since they started controlling the cormorant population the perch fishing has improved a lot. I'm building a new Ice fishing shanty right now and I'm gonna spend a lot of time on the Ice whenever it gets thick enough to be safe. 

If you end up comming up this winter, let me know and we could drop a couple lines through the Ice and see whats down there. At the very least, we'll catch a buzz.


----------



## rzza (Dec 3, 2011)

I met with a gentleman to share my Qwubble back in the summer and I asked him to introduce himself on here cause he just a lurker and he was excited to do so but I never seen him come in here. Now today I find this on his visitor messages.....



> Well....well...well I've been blessed to meet the great one "RZZA" this very day. For now until he introduces me I await to join with you all and with great anticipation and joy.
> At this moment I make my first posting as an unknown. But proud to know recently that this thread is great because of great people and most recently upon extensive reading find it has recently posted it's 1000th posting.


Well, he even told me when we met he wasnt great with the internet and now were going on 5000 posts!!! LOL So this was 4000 posts ago almost. Anyhow his name is Joe its his first grow and he is growing 6 Qwubble in a tent. Real nice guy. Welcome Joe Jak.


----------



## hic (Dec 4, 2011)

I would take more pics and I will. See the thing is when I smashed the computer I also smashed alot of other things including my camera...lol. That is why there are no pics of my plants prior to and before harvest. I was thinking about getting a camera just the other day, I got the money just got to get her done is all. I got this shitty camera but it sucks and the pics are no good up close..... I will get another camera within a couple days.

I am on my way with stabalizing CT the SCT seeds are doing great. The F-2 jammy CM's are rocking as well.

I have a question.... I will also be working on BW this winter and am going to stabalize this floral pheno. I am considering taking the seeds I made off the same BW this past winter that was crossed with a BW dad so to show you... 'floral bw x bw male = bw f-2' 'bw f-2 x back to mom floral f-1 = ?' ' ? x floral bw mom = my question"

How stable will it be with 3 rounds of floral? will it be enough to end the project? will I be able to find mom again with ease from seed? 

I will also be working on SCT and CT this winter. Herijuana was done around the end of august CT first week of october I think. I believe in the seeds of STC I will find my cash crop for woods planting next year. A few CT's in the GH. SCT x to mom CT, will be accomplished within 3 months. I will wind up taking the male that smells of CT off those seeds back to mom in the GH next year. You can tell who Critical Trainwreck is by the smell and leaf...Skunky Trainwreck.

I will also work with Jammy CM and Vortex just a bit.

Was not impressed with the TGA gear this year... was not what I expected. Off BW phenos are a better orange then AO and the Vortex...Fuck, Floral BW blows that right outta here. I will add a real taste of jam to vortex just to backcross to jammy. I firmly believe they will go good with each other and may backcross to jammy again someday? unknown yet.

How them seedlings coming hammer? delstele as I said a winner can be found in adxfp. 

Whats up boys?


----------



## james42 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dang it hic, go back and check out my shit on page 448.
I would comment on what you have going on but its a little over my head. I dont really have the setup to play with genetics like that
why did you smash all your shit?


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 5, 2011)

hic said:


> I would take more pics and I will. See the thing is when I smashed the computer I also smashed alot of other things including my camera...lol. That is why there are no pics of my plants prior to and before harvest. I was thinking about getting a camera just the other day, I got the money just got to get her done is all. I got this shitty camera but it sucks and the pics are no good up close..... I will get another camera within a couple days.
> 
> I am on my way with stabalizing CT the SCT seeds are doing great. The F-2 jammy CM's are rocking as well.
> 
> ...


What's BW? Blue Widow? Blueberry x White Widow? I have a Blue Widow I got from a friend as a cutting, maybe its one of yours? lol

yeah why did you smash your shit !? haha


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 5, 2011)

hey hic.. i havent got my in house set up goin yet. too much other shit to do before the effen winter rears its ugly head.. ihad to insulate my flower room better. i had water drippin down the walls. i put up 4 in of foam sheeting. now i have to run a heat vent. 

i need to pick up a big box and a new light. thinkin bout using a 50w cfl for my seedling box.. 


i just got a blueberry x white widow cutting. the bud i smoked was really good. good flavor and buzz. i was turned onto a uk jungle cheese which is pretty good. chem dogx og kush , mystery x a pineapple express . i just harvested my thai plant. got just over 4 z. and is very potent just a few days after harvest. cant wait for it to cure.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 5, 2011)

Blue widow was one of the first I grew.. it can grow massive if you let it..


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 6, 2011)

thats kewl, looking forward to growing this 1. i lov e the flavor and buzz. hope for a good yeild. the uk jungle cheese i have really stretched but it filled in enough to yeild 2 z's. i like the flavor but i think i will discontinue after the last 1 thru 12-12. have extra clones.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Blue widow was one of the first I grew.. it can grow massive if you let it..


I just transplanted the Blue Widow to 7 gallon and put it into flower yesterday. I super cropped the shit out of her so she's quite the bush, I can definitely see nice potential with her should have many bud sites.... I am worried she's going to get root bound in even a 7 gallon. She filled out a 3 gallon from a 1 gallon in about 2 weeks! She loves the super soil baaaaad


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I just transplanted the Blue Widow to 7 gallon and put it into flower yesterday. I super cropped the shit out of her so she's quite the bush, I can definitely see nice potential with her should have many bud sites.... I am worried she's going to get root bound in even a 7 gallon. She filled out a 3 gallon from a 1 gallon in about 2 weeks! She loves the super soil baaaaad


 
would like to see some pics 1ce she starts flowerin. i have plants in flower that have vegged for 6 or 8 weeks and havent had any problem with root rot or being bound. in 5 gallon pot. i m gonna try an air pot. i have like a milk crate. just a bit bigger. i like the yeild of a plant thats like5 ft with bucket.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> would like to see some pics 1ce she starts flowerin. i have plants in flower that have vegged for 6 or 8 weeks and havent had any problem with root rot or being bound. in 5 gallon pot. i m gonna try an air pot. i have like a milk crate. just a bit bigger. i like the yeild of a plant thats like5 ft with bucket.


No prob, I will post pics when she starts to go. How is the stretch, I'm curious how I should plan? This one is quite a bit older than 6 or 8 weeks but I veg slowly under T5's. I actually like it like that, sounds crazy but I do. Slowing the veg allows me to manage more plants and strains  

I'm only growing under a 600 so I typically don't grow my plants more than a 2-3 feet tall at the time of harvest without the bucket, depending how ambitious I am with cropping and canopy management. My lil 600 doesn't penetrate much further than a 6-8" under the dense canopy with all of the plants I have in there its crowded. Even when they end up at 2-3 feet at harvest the bottom 2/3 of the plant is lollipopped because its not smoking quality. Right now the BW is about 13" tall and has a canopy about 26" in diameter. She's taking up some space under the 600 but its not the widest canopy that's in there lol. I need to start getting them in smaller so I can fit more in there and get the perpetual in flow, I just can't seem to do it though lol. I'm over vegging most everything that goes in there for the space I have. 

I will get some pics of her in a week or two, I hope she does what I think she can do! Hoping for 4 zips off her but I have no idea how the node spacing is with it. If its like the WW it should be a great yielder. If its like BB I don't know what to expect b/c I've never grown it. 

Does she like a heavy feeding in your experience? My WW's could not get enough food!


----------



## hic (Dec 9, 2011)

Shwag- BW stands for Black Widow to me.

rzza-Them qwubbles grew massive buds outdoors! Big yielders under the sun.


----------



## rzza (Dec 9, 2011)

hic i really wanna see some photos.


----------



## hic (Dec 10, 2011)

schwag - I usually over veg myself. I hate having a room so full you have to move plants just to walk in but I love it all the same. I really do enjoy growing indoors as well as outdoors. Indoors I get to play the control game, they do as I say and they flower when I say..I like indoor. Outdoor ahhh love the suspense and the trees.

Good day gentlemen, rzza still have not bought a camera. Had surgery done for a hernia and another thing can't spell it so fuck it. I have been testing medical marijuana and that is about it lol. It still sucks though, I gotta go out to the building and mist CT and BW clones a few times a day yet and the trip hurts like hell. I will get a camera soon and take pics of what I have and will have for sure! 

So hammer and schwag it is up to you to give us a few plant pictures.


----------



## hic (Dec 10, 2011)

james42 said:


> View attachment 1910031View attachment 1910030View attachment 1910029View attachment 1910028View attachment 1910026View attachment 1910025View attachment 1910017View attachment 1910016View attachment 1910015View attachment 1910014View attachment 1910013hey hic. i was pretty bummed that you werent around for my harvest so im gonna repost some pics of my girls(RIP)that i took right before harvest.


Nice Job Man! Damn Good Job! You did well!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 11, 2011)

bill schuette on point to point or some show in grand rapids this morning. i wasnt able to watch and still waiting to view it online. thought i would post it while im waiting.

@ hic..... i wqas starting to post a few pics and got the call for this. this is just a few jars of quality medication. lol..

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" id="video" width="800" height="640" data="http://www.woodtv.com/video/videoplayer.swf?dppversion=null"><param value="http://www.woodtv.com/video/videoplayer.swf?dppversion=null"


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 11, 2011)

well of course there something wrong with the effen link. i cant get it to go anywhere sorry guys


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 11, 2011)

this link is off my browser. it should work. still trying to download the effen video.. i hope this works for a.


----------



## delstele (Dec 11, 2011)

Bill Shitstain needs to go....


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

i feel you on that.. all i hear is this guy FUCKING us.... i dont like to be fucked!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2011)

hic said:


> schwag - I usually over veg myself. I hate having a room so full you have to move plants just to walk in but I love it all the same. I really do enjoy growing indoors as well as outdoors. Indoors I get to play the control game, they do as I say and they flower when I say..I like indoor. Outdoor ahhh love the suspense and the trees.
> 
> Good day gentlemen, rzza still have not bought a camera. Had surgery done for a hernia and another thing can't spell it so fuck it. I have been testing medical marijuana and that is about it lol. It still sucks though, I gotta go out to the building and mist CT and BW clones a few times a day yet and the trip hurts like hell. I will get a camera soon and take pics of what I have and will have for sure!
> 
> So hammer and schwag it is up to you to give us a few plant pictures.


She's pushing through the stretch now. I overvegged her, and all of the others in the box lol. She's competing for light its so full in there. Will get some pics around the holidays


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 14, 2011)

the blueberry harvest. top cola was 16.7 grams. flower room , the tall plant is thai. she gave up just over 4 zips.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2011)

Plans for 2012... Lots of breeding!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Plans for 2012... Lots of breeding!


You sure you're ready in your life to make that commitment?I'm still wearing rubbers.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks really good hammer
hows it smoke?


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 15, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> That looks really good hammer
> hows it smoke?


hey gd.. it smokes smooth and has a very bluberry flavor. it has a good kik to it also. get up this way and ill show ya.. lol..


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 16, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> You sure you're ready in your life to make that commitment?I'm still wearing rubbers.


strains not kids lol


----------



## hic (Dec 18, 2011)

Good lookin smoke hammer, still wanna try that BB you are growing maybe we could meet up for a rabbit hunt this winter and give it a try. No real snow to speak of yet in my neck of MI so I have not even gone on a seek and destroy mission yet this year I need a little snow.

What ya puttin together this year Someguy....whos fucking who?

I am with the boys that think the Bill guy should leave and not come back.. Fucking must suck spending all that money on college and sucking so much ass to grow up and become a retart. Although the ignorance of me and my fellow brothers and sisters will almost certainly result in another retart to take his place. The world I live in is full of so many mindless drones that sometimes I think we are doomed. mumbo jumbo is all politics is, the science of drifting from reality it is. Have you heard how the politicians talk? have you heard what they speak of? A political debate is depressing to watch it is. Ha ha ha the fucking government is so divided you have a left you have a right you have conservitives you have democrats and you have republicans,............Our mother fucking theory in america which is also a fact reflects the importance of together we stand and divided we fall. My father in heaven would even agree with me that the american government could not get more divided. Politics will destroy our country along with many Opinions. 

I am glad to be living in these times...Just hurts like hell to see my leaders on TV makes me wanna cry. Until men run for office men that have swung a hammer or men that have had a nose bleed once in there lives or men that think banging the old lady is a good thing or men that have had a real taste of life or men that are more concerned with the truth then coming up with ways to go around a question. Until then we are all fucked. I am not happy with the choices we have been giving when it comes time to vote anyway. There is a breed of men that is more numerous then the other breeds and I guess this is why it is the way it is.

Well I am done ranting about politics I will say it is fakey as hell and be done with it. I wish to grow the smoke, Billy better respect that LOL. Shwag gotta love a grow room, it is a beautifull thing.

Grow grow grow grow grow I like to grow the smoke.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 18, 2011)

howdy hic. glad to see ya on the rant. i agree politicians suck.. do u think there moms are proud of them? i hope not. that would make mom as bad as them. bastards and bitches.. lol..

man i aint been raggit huntin in years. got a nice 410 just achin to kill. i fucked up. wont be able to walk through deep snow so anytime ur ready let me know. do i eed a liscense or not. hopefully not... havent bought a liscense in bout 15 yrs. i put my last blueberry in flower. its been in for about 10 days or so. i cut clones from her and gonna reveg em. hopefully i didnt fuck em up.. i did a supercrop @23 days of flower before and it survived ok.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 19, 2011)

hic said:


> Good lookin smoke hammer, still wanna try that BB you are growing maybe we could meet up for a rabbit hunt this winter and give it a try. No real snow to speak of yet in my neck of MI so I have not even gone on a seek and destroy mission yet this year I need a little snow.
> 
> What ya puttin together this year Someguy....whos fucking who?
> 
> ...


So far I'm looking at...

BW = Cali Connect - Blackwater
PE = G13 - Pineapple Express
VK = Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush
SK = Reserva Privada - Sour Kush
BM = Royal Queen Seeds - Blue Mistic
OGS = Calli Connect - OGiesel

-BW(m) / PE(f) = Purple Pineapple
-BW(m) / BW(f) = Blackwater F2s
-BW(m) / VK (f) = LPS (Lemon Purp Surprise)
-BW(m) / BM(f) = Black Mistic
-BW(m) / SK2(f) = Sour Purple Kush
-OGS(m) / BM(f) = Blue OG
-OGS(m) / BW(f) = Purple Skunk OG

but I'll likely have a TGA Subcool - TimeWreck male into the mix soon so I'll likely collect that pollen for future projects. Can't wait to actually start popping them to try, but I think I'll find some real keepers in these mixes. I tried to blend my favorite qualities of each, and I want a ton of the BW crosses because the male was amazing...I have a feeling he's got some good dna hidden in there lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 19, 2011)

ive got an ICE mother. i should send you a seed then you can cross it with the vanilla kush and make some VANILLA ICE ICE BABY


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> ive got an ICE mother. i should send you a seed then you can cross it with the vanilla kush and make some VANILLA ICE ICE BABY


Hahahaha, NICE. I love Ice! I just put a monster in my flower box, she should yield nicely


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get some Drgreenthumbs Iranian Autoflowering for next summer. Ive got a buddy who is going to mess with it this winter to cross it with some cold hardy and fast finishing land races. Hes also going to find out if it is able to be cloned and vegged under 24 hour light. If all else fails, we're going to breed a couple of the iranians for feminized seeds so we'll be able to plant enough of them to get a decent outdoor harvest. 

Living in the UP makes it difficult to grow outdoors because of the long days and early frosts. Hopefully the Iranian will work for me.


----------



## james42 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I think I'm gonna get some Drgreenthumbs Iranian Autoflowering for next summer. Ive got a buddy who is going to mess with it this winter to cross it with some cold hardy and fast finishing land races. Hes also going to find out if it is able to be cloned and vegged under 24 hour light. If all else fails, we're going to breed a couple of the iranians for feminized seeds so we'll be able to plant enough of them to get a decent outdoor harvest.
> 
> Living in the UP makes it difficult to grow outdoors because of the long days and early frosts. Hopefully the Iranian will work for me.


From everything ive heard the iranian auto can be vegged as long as you want under 24hr light and it can be cloned. I wouldnt bother trying to cross it if I were you. Its well documented genetics that should do great in our climate. The irianian g13 is another one to look at. Finishes early and yeilds more then the auto. Im still debating on wether or not to grow next season but if I do I will be trying the iranian g13


----------



## tcmike (Dec 20, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I think I'm gonna get some Drgreenthumbs Iranian Autoflowering for next summer. Ive got a buddy who is going to mess with it this winter to cross it with some cold hardy and fast finishing land races. Hes also going to find out if it is able to be cloned and vegged under 24 hour light. If all else fails, we're going to breed a couple of the iranians for feminized seeds so we'll be able to plant enough of them to get a decent outdoor harvest.
> 
> Living in the UP makes it difficult to grow outdoors because of the long days and early frosts. Hopefully the Iranian will work for me.


I have the same problem with the weather. I can get mine in the end of may but the dirt is still so cold they don't grow much for a couple of more weeks & the weather turns to crap by the end of sept. I've grown doc's iran. auto's the last three yrs. & they are great. I usually start them the middle of may under some cheap shop lights, get them in the dirt the first of june & they are ripe the first wk. of sept. Doc sends 11 seeds & I've allways have had 100% germination. Not big yields - 1-3 oz./plant - but good for autos & the smoke is killer & they're all fems. They stay knee to thigh high & are easy to camo in the field & are ripe when everything else is still green. I've grown his iran./g13 & chemo/iran. & both could have used a couple of more wks. of ripening at the end of sept. when the cold/rainy weather comes but still were good smoke.


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 20, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I think I'm gonna get some Drgreenthumbs Iranian Autoflowering for next summer. Ive got a buddy who is going to mess with it this winter to cross it with some cold hardy and fast finishing land races. Hes also going to find out if it is able to be cloned and vegged under 24 hour light. If all else fails, we're going to breed a couple of the iranians for feminized seeds so we'll be able to plant enough of them to get a decent outdoor harvest.
> 
> Living in the UP makes it difficult to grow outdoors because of the long days and early frosts. Hopefully the Iranian will work for me.


Dude go with the Iranian G13 not auto but fast finisher and you can clone and keep her going


----------



## firelane (Dec 20, 2011)

I would recommend confidential cheese from DNA/Reserva Privada to all of you guys. It was my best quality produced ever. It smells so strong and knocks you on your ass. It has the smell and taste that people want. It fished the last week of September and didn't need any longer. I am doing half my grow with it next year.


----------



## james42 (Dec 21, 2011)

firelane said:


> I would recommend confidential cheese from DNA/Reserva Privada to all of you guys. It was my best quality produced ever. It smells so strong and knocks you on your ass. It has the smell and taste that people want. It fished the last week of September and didn't need any longer. I am doing half my grow with it next year.


Hey firelane, how is the bud to leaf ratio on that strain?


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 21, 2011)

james
Did you see my post 
Talked to the Doc and he said the auto is a auto but the IRG13 was not but is very very light sensitive that in my OP is the way to go it will kick your ass and make you take a nap LOL


----------



## james42 (Dec 21, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> james
> Did you see my post
> Talked to the Doc and he said the auto is a auto but the IRG13 was not but is very very light sensitive that in my OP is the way to go it will kick your ass and make you take a nap LOL


Maybe its not true but ive heard that his auto isnt a true auto, because it can be kept in veg under 24hr and cloned.
Any way, im very interested in the irg13. My only concern is accidently making it flower when its taken out of the veg room and put outside because its so sensitive to light. 
Do you know what light schedule it should be on before its put outside?

Finally found a seed in one of my buds today. I wouldnt mind finding a few more. This delicuos norther light blue is some potent shit


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2011)

Just chopped my first AK47 run at 64 days. This is a great strain for growing, I expect the smoke will be top notch as well 

View attachment 1947301View attachment 1947304View attachment 1947308View attachment 1947312View attachment 1947315


----------



## firelane (Dec 21, 2011)

Shwag, that bud looks outstanding. It looks like a well trained plant. And some nice thick nuggz. Congrats on nice harvest.

James, the leaf to bud ratio was really good. Very dense buds. I didn't trim mine that good because I got tired, and it still wasn't leafy. Plus it is a good yielder, doesn't grow too tall, and the one in my yard had 0 mold on it and was never covered all year.


----------



## james42 (Dec 21, 2011)

firelane said:


> Shwag, that bud looks outstanding. It looks like a well trained plant. And some nice thick nuggz. Congrats on nice harvest.
> 
> James, the leaf to bud ratio was really good. Very dense buds. I didn't trim mine that good because I got tired, and it still wasn't leafy. Plus it is a good yielder, doesn't grow too tall, and the one in my yard had 0 mold on it and was never covered all year.


Thanks firelane. Ill definitly put that on the list of possible strains next year


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 22, 2011)

firelane said:


> Shwag, that bud looks outstanding. It looks like a well trained plant. And some nice thick nuggz. Congrats on nice harvest.
> 
> James, the leaf to bud ratio was really good. Very dense buds. I didn't trim mine that good because I got tired, and it still wasn't leafy. Plus it is a good yielder, doesn't grow too tall, and the one in my yard had 0 mold on it and was never covered all year.


Thank you for the compliments Firelane, I think the strain is a keeper. I like the bud to leaf ratio and the density of the dank. I like to train'em up to keep the canopy even, although this one was a bit overvegged.... I'm glad to have her out of my flower box to make room for another one lol. Happy holidays to all!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 24, 2011)

hey all i want to say thanks for all ur help and advice. a merry christmas and happy new year. may your jars be full throughout the year. 



hammer


----------



## james42 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas michigan growers


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 24, 2011)

james42 said:


> Merry christmas michigan growers


Woot woot. I've been in the Christmas spirit...





The other side of the bulb is a bowl.. Christmas bowlbs


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas all!
Shwbag that avatar is grade AAA lol


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my Michigan grow Bros
James
I put my IRG13 out at 16/8 and they went fine even if they start to flower they will reveg


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Holidays Michiganders! 

I gifted your monsters for xmas Dankshizzle, the recipients loved them! THank you!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2011)

F-F-F-F-F-F-FLINT TOWN!! FLINT TOWN!! F-F-F-F-F-F-F FLINT TOWN!! FLINT TOWN!! Ya'll better get down if ya aint from Flint Town!! The only city niggas from the D and Sag-nasty are too afraid of to fuck with... NORTH SIDE!! HURRICANOES BITCH!! 
ANYWAYS!! enough of all that (what u expect comin from Flint?!)

Just got done smoking up my Nirvana Blackberry and Nirvana Chrystal. The Chrystal was 10/10, just as good as any other strains out there. smoke wise and grow wise. simply an amazing strain, my new favorite. Bright lime-green nugs with fire orange hairs, loaded with aromatic resin. Mixed high, not too indica at all. Serious Chronic, no joke.

This time around: 
Ive got 2 Grape Apes in flowering, both about halfway thru at 4 weeks. Very skunky scent, with a slight after thought of grape. one is much more sativa than the other. the sativa is mostly all purple on the buds. both phenotypes have VERY dark foilage, almost black. Very resinous strain, just keeps on producing more and more too. They are very quick developing too, seems like a fast flowering strain.
I also have a Nirvana NYPD female that i just put in 12/12 a couple days ago. This strain suprized me with how easy it was to keep short and branch out. responds well to topping and training, nice tight internode spaces. no heavy stretch in veg, and its so far so good in flower too. VERY strong smell of citrus and a fuel-like skunk after-scent. The main branches are greasy to the touch, i have a feeling this will be a resin queen!
And finally last but not least, 1 G13 Labs Pineapple Express about 2 weeks into 12/12. its starting to explode with bud growth, very nice branching and wide internode spacing leads to huge buds all the way down the branches. My pheno is leaning a bit towards its sativa side. It has a strong scent of SPICE and SUGAR. kinda like cinnamon, very haze like. i tried hard to even out the canopy on this one, and it left the middle of the plant wide open. one of the tops is getting most of the growth hormone too and becoming very tall, while the rest of the plant is VERY even. excellent plant all the way around. great for a novice grower too, very easy to figure out plant. only complaint is the rubber like stems. they dont hold shape at all, they just flop wherever they are gonna flop at. certainly not a problem that cant be fixed.
I've also got a Nirvana White Rhino in veg, along with a sickly Nirvana Medusa that just cant seem to get right. I also just had a Nirvana Mystery strain seed pop up out of the dirt, so we will see what that holds in the future. plus i have at least one clone of all the plants in flower! so im ready to get high this year!!!

STAY SAFE MICHIGANDERS!!! STAY HIGH!! FLINT TOWN!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> ive got an ICE mother. i should send you a seed then you can cross it with the vanilla kush and make some VANILLA ICE ICE BABY


How do you like the ICE? I grew White Castle (widow x ICE) and it was very powerful, a close a second to Chrystal for most potent. My only complaint was the long 11 week flowering it took to get those nice nugs. Blackberry too, its another ice hybrid.{(ice x cambodian sativa) x (black domino)} it wasnt as good as the others but it yielded very heavy, very.
Does your ICE flower faster than that?? so does it yield heavy?(the close internodes make for the big yields) does it have a sweet almost berry/fruity like scent to it? my white castle did, almost like mixed berries. i still have a couple fem seeds of it too! if u can send me a pic! id love to see it! i dont have any white castle pics unfortunatly, sorry. thx bro!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> How do you like the ICE? I grew White Castle (widow x ICE) and it was very powerful, a close a second to Chrystal for most potent. My only complaint was the long 11 week flowering it took to get those nice nugs. Blackberry too, its another ice hybrid.{(ice x cambodian sativa) x (black domino)} it wasnt as good as the others but it yielded very heavy, very.
> Does your ICE flower faster than that?? so does it yield heavy?(the close internodes make for the big yields) does it have a sweet almost berry/fruity like scent to it? my white castle did, almost like mixed berries. i still have a couple fem seeds of it too! if u can send me a pic! id love to see it! i dont have any white castle pics unfortunatly, sorry. thx bro!


Ice is badass, awesome bud to leaf ratio and killer smoke with great yields. The last one I did I got 4 zips from the tops, just put another one into flower, one plant among several in a 4 x 4 box. I like it better than White Widow and Chrystal, even though WW is present in all three strains. In my experience the Chrystal is a heavy hitter, I can't smoke it and do active things. I still have it going but its too much of a KO for me to burn unless I just want to lay down lol. Ice was more of a social smoke for me not compromising any endurance or potency. It responds well to super cropping and training to produce several colas. The Chrystal did as well but she likes to make one MONSTER ass bud regardless of my training methods. 

Try it and you will like it. If you like WW and Chrystal you will like Ice, they are three of the first strains I tried with limited growing experience and knocked it out of the park for a beginner. The way I see it if a strain has WW in it its worth trying. My Ice goes around 60-65 days if I recall correctly.

Pics of Ice in post #57

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413359-supercropping-canopy-control-7.html


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 30, 2011)

Wishing everyone a SAFE and FUN NEW YEAR Be SAFE this weekend
and to all GOOD LUCK during the New Year may your bowels be full and your joints burn straight and jars full all year
Hope to meet some of you in the comming year


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm waking up with a few bong rips of some pink champagne this morning. Just thought I'd wish the fellow Michiganders a Happy New year. 



And as a reminder, don't drink and drive. 

I Just got off probation and that shit is a pain in the ass. Plus its cost me about 4500 bucks so far and I still gotta pay another years 1000 dollar drivers responsibility free in 2012. 

So, save your money and call a cab or have a DD.


----------



## james42 (Dec 31, 2011)

Atfter reading more on the iranian g13 yesterday I got motivated to go and do some scouting for next years grow site. I looked at my satalite map and saw a stream(water ssource) and a nice clearing in the middle of absolute nowhere. I grabbed the gps and hopped on the fourwheeler. When I got as far as that could take me I set out on foot. After about a hour hike through some really rough terrain I found the small stream and the clearing.
I was really pumped that I found such a good spot so far away from civilization. 
Then I looked down in the snow we got the night before and saw a fresh set of boot prints.
It never ceases to amaze me. Everytime I think ive found the ultimate spot in the middle of nowhere,all I have to do is look a little harder and I find a foot print or a fresh ciggeret butt.
I had a good spot this last year but going back feels like im returning to the scene of the crime.


Im bored and Thought id rant a little


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

james42 said:


> Atfter reading more on the iranian g13 yesterday I got motivated to go and do some scouting for next years grow site. I looked at my satalite map and saw a stream(water ssource) and a nice clearing in the middle of absolute nowhere. I grabbed the gps and hopped on the fourwheeler. When I got as far as that could take me I set out on foot. After about a hour hike through some really rough terrain I found the small stream and the clearing.
> I was really pumped that I found such a good spot so far away from civilization.
> Then I looked down in the snow we got the night before and saw a fresh set of boot prints.
> It never ceases to amaze me. Everytime I think ive found the ultimate spot in the middle of nowhere,all I have to do is look a little harder and I find a foot print or a fresh ciggeret butt.
> ...




that sucks james. its not easy to find place where there arent people anymore. i live in the forest and u can find a spot around here where people havent been. after last year i dont have what it takes to gurilla grow. i did that in my yard. lol 

it would be kewl as fuck meeting everybody.. myabe we can have a party or something, camp out. one of the other threads i sub to, had a big event after harvest in cali.. pig roast i think. what does everyone think?


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL HOPE THIS YEAR IS A GREAT YEAR FOR ALL rock and roll joints


----------



## firelane (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey hammer.....[youtube]5Ay5GqJwHF8[/youtube]


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

firelane said:


> Hey hammer.....[youtube]5Ay5GqJwHF8[/youtube]




does anybody camp?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

UPDATEON SURVELIENCE CAMERA IN FRONT OF HYDRO SHOP.. FROM CONCORD DAWN

[h=1]Surveillance of Largo hydroponic supply shop ends, but legal growers 'shook up'[/h]By Rita Farlow, Times Staff WriterTampa Bay Times
In Print: Saturday, December 24, 2011
[HR][/HR]
Shane Metler said the search put him in a lose-lose situation, where I either look guilty or give up my rights as a citizen.





[LARA CERRI | Times]


 x
Print
Email
Post
Republish









<a style="float: right; color: #336699; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;" href="http://license.icopyright.net/3.8618?icx_id=1207647" target="_blank" title="Main menu of all reuse options"> <img height="25" width="27" border="0" align="bottom" alt="[Reuse options]" src="http://license.icopyright.net/images/icopy-w.gif"/> Click here for reuse options! </a> 

Story Tools Comments (65)Contact the editorEmail Newsletters  


Social Bookmarking
ShareThis


ADVERTISEMENT

ADVERTISEMENT
<a target="_blank" href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/click%3Bh%3Dv8/3bef/3/0/%2a/n%3B251116191%3B0-0%3B1%3B24909142%3B4307-300/250%3B43963163/43980950/1%3B%3B%7Esscs%3D%3fhttp://www.suntoyota.com"><img src="http://s0.2mdn.net/2168058/suntoyota_grnd_open300x250.jpg" border="0" alt="" ></a>

Featured

"It's an evolution born of success..."

Tampa Bay Times Forum shows off its new name

Phil Esposito honored with bronze statue outside Tampa Bay Times Forum

Family, customers mourn Seminole convenience store clerk killed during robbery

Romney in Iowa: Battle for 'Soul of America'

Gingrich: I'm Going to Make Wash. Uncomfortable

Woman dragged beside car by purse-snatching robber

Croc Takes Bite Out of Lawn Mower

Man with Lou Gehrig's disease battles Pinellas zoning glitch

If I die young Chapter 1: Death and Determination

Master the ride

Sugar Cane Grinding

"We helped make a lot of kid's Christmas this year"

Satchel Smith spreads a little holiday cheer

Safety Harbor artists put recycling in whole new light

Video of suspects in string of vehicle burglaries

Gone, But Not Forgotten

Hernando dredge site described by neighbors as "nightmare"

Armwood advances to state championship

North Florida Christian 69, Admiral Farragut Academy 0

Man captured after high-speed chase

Daily Show correspondent Aasif Mandvi asks Gov. Rick Scott to pee in cup

Thonotosassa choir spreads holiday cheer

Top sellers of fundraiser get a BMX treat 

Feeding America feeds many in Tampa Bay

A mountain of Goodwill donations

Coast Guard saves couple, dog from sinking boat

Police seek L&W Food Mart robber

Behind-The-Scenes with the Tampa Bay Lightning and Bay Magazine

Ringling Bros.® Science of the Circus at MOSI

Empowerment through Self Defense

Christmas in St. Pete

Rewind: Pasco beats Jesuit

Bucs' skid hits six in a row

Admiral Farragut Academy 42, Belle Glade Glades Day 16

Dancing her way into an exciting future

Inmates come to aid of jail deputy during attack

Nicholas Lindsey video-recorded confession

The Legend of Freddie Solomon

Returning Canyon's Love

Catholic Bishop vows to thwart health care law

Rewind: Admiral Farragut heads to state semis

Armwood 23, Hillsborough 0

Pasco 31, North Marion 28

East Lake 33, Palm Harbor University 26

Thanksgiving Day Turkey Trot 2011

Bucs blow late lead, lose 23-17 to Titans

The verdict's read at the Paris Whitehead-Hamilton trial

Meet The Lightning Chapter 1: Gervais, Hall, and Kubina

Occupy demonstrators pepper sprayed

Packers 35, Bucs 26

Never Enough

Basically Obsessed

Sanding Ovations

Venice bounces Countryside out of postseason

Gainesville 20, Hernando 14

East Lake 41, Vero Beach 22

Drivers caught by red-light cameras dont get tickets

USF Gazelle Lab business accelerator program

Neighbor describes helping 8 year-old after shooting


 

Jeremy Harris' household was winding down for the night. It was about 10 p.m., his children were getting ready for bed and he was watching TV, when a uniformed deputy and two undercover detectives knocked on the door of his Dunedin home.
Harris says the Pinellas sheriff's detectives told him they had gotten an anonymous tip that he was growing marijuana, and they asked if they could search his property.
Harris stepped outside and was astonished to see other deputies standing nearby in groups of two  10 to 14 of them, he estimates.
"They looked like full SWAT," he said. "They've got the vests and assault rifles. It just seemed like an awful excessive amount of force for somebody that is maybe just growing marijuana on the property. They showed up with enough force to deal with a drug cartel."
Harris, 38, let the detectives do their search. They did not find any marijuana.
Harris doesn't believe the detectives got an anonymous tip. He thinks they came to his home just because he frequented a hydroponic gardening shop in Largo that the Pinellas County Sheriff's Office had under surveillance.
"It doesn't seem right for them to be watching a business and then harassing the customers, basically just for shopping at that business," he said.
  
Harris and another man told their stories to the _St. Petersburg Times _after a Dec. 4 article about surveillance tactics used by the Sheriff's Office.
Narcotics deputies with the agency had erected a camera on a pole across the street from Simply Hydroponics at 7949 Ulmerton Road, a store that specializes in hydroponic gardening equipment.
Detectives recorded license tag numbers, identified vehicle owners and got their home addresses. Then, according to the Sheriff's Office, they would check the power usage at the home and perform "spot checks" to look for signs of criminal activity.
But it was their noses they used to persuade local judges to give them search warrants to go into the homes of Simply Hydroponics customers. They claimed they could smell marijuana growing while standing outside those homes.
In 39 cases between Jan. 1, 2010, and Sept. 15, 2011, detectives got search warrants, went into the homes of the store's customers, and found either marijuana or marijuana plants in all of them.
But in 34 other cases, detectives went to customers' homes without search warrants and performed what's known as a "knock and talk," in which deputies told residents they believed they were growing marijuana and asked for consent to search their homes.
And in 12 of those cases, they found no marijuana and no marijuana plants.
Shane Metler was one of those cases.
According to a Sheriff's Office report, detectives saw Metler's car at Simply Hydroponics on Dec. 18, 2010. On the evening of July 7, two detectives and a deputy knocked on Metler's door.
He said the detectives told him they had gotten complaints from his neighbors about cars coming and going, and they had detected the smell of growing marijuana coming from his home, both charges he vehemently denies.
Metler, 35, allowed them to search the house he shares with his girlfriend. They did not find any marijuana or pot plants, but did find a soil-free hydroponic system being used to grow legal plants, according to their notes.
"I have to admit, it really shook us up," Metler said. "So, for the next four hours, we were pacing around the house and just bewildered, shocked. It really was disrupting."
Metler said he consented to the search because he knew he wasn't doing anything illegal.
But, he said, the visit put him in a "lose-lose situation, where I either look guilty or give up my rights as a citizen."
  
The Sheriff's Office camera across from Simply Hydroponics was removed Dec. 4 or 5, said shop co-owner Dawn Bednar.
Pinellas County Sheriff Bob Gualtieri, who was appointed by Gov. Rick Scott in November when former Sheriff Jim Coats retired, said he ordered it taken down because marijuana grow houses are, and should be, a lesser priority in a county at the epicenter of the state's prescription drug crisis.
"My emphasis from a policy standpoint is not on those types of operations," he said. "I want our folks to focus on those things I consider to be the most important public safety threats  like prescription drugs, the opiate drugs, a squeeze on pill mills  also cocaine."
Gualtieri insisted that homes weren't visited without search warrants "simply because somebody showed up at Simply Hydroponics." People seen on video at the store were further investigated, he said, if narcotics detectives determined there were other indicators of possible criminal activity, such as anonymous tips, previous criminal history, criminal intelligence or information gathered from confidential informants.
  
Jeremy Harris, the Dunedin man who found 10 to 14 deputies outside his home, felt harassed by the Sheriff's Office's tactics. His mother, whom he lives with, said she feels differently.
"I don't feel they violated my rights. They asked to search and I gave them permission," Nancy Harris said.
Harris said she was "happy" detectives searched her home because it showed dedication to fighting drug use and sale, an effort she supports.
Harris also said she felt the deputies acted professionally, taking special care not to disturb her three grandchildren.
"They didn't scare the children. They didn't disturb the children. They were very polite, and apologetic afterward," she said.
_Rita Farlow can be reached __at _[email protected] or [email protected].


[Last modified: Dec 23, 2011 10:01 PM]

Clearwater




 Click here for reuse options! 
Copyright 2011 Tampa Bay Times


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 1, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> does anybody camp?


When I get the chance


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 2, 2012)

holy shit. did we get dumped on or what? i got at least 10 inches since yesterday and still snowing here... hope the tractor starts. gotta move the shit.. bahhhhh.


does anybody know how hic is doing? havent seen him on here in awhile.. happy new year hic.


----------



## delstele (Jan 2, 2012)

I love to camp...Happy New Year Michigan growers. I hope the new year brings much happiness...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 2, 2012)

delstele said:


> I love to camp...Happy New Year Michigan growers. I hope the new year brings much happiness...


I love to camp too, but the GF's idea of camping is at a state park. To me, that is not camping, I don't really know what I could call it really lol, but I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 2, 2012)

Heres a pic of me at outside a cave that is on Isle Royale. I love to go backpacking but I am also fond of camping in a tent outside my car. That way I can set up my always expanding camp kitchen and use a cooler. I'm down for a MI RIU meet.


----------



## delstele (Jan 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I love to camp too, but the GF's idea of camping is at a state park. To me, that is not camping, I don't really know what I could call it really lol, but I don't enjoy it.


State park camping sucks ass...


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

i call state park camping , city camping.. not into it either.. there is a really kewl campground by me, that is mmj friendly. it has a band stand, pond, but no showers . there are porta pots.. its easy to find on m-37 just south of baldwin.could this be a good spot? there are state campgrounds close within 5 to 7 miles. i think they have showers.. i do not know how much it would cost to rent the entire place but i can find out.. this place is not like aq regular campground.. its a party spot. last summer they had a mmj thing with speakersa and meds for sale. does july or august sound ok? if we wait till harves it may be too cold.. thoughts anyone.


----------



## kindone (Jan 3, 2012)

I take several Michigan backpacking trips every year,its generally a big smokeout with a few other growers from around the state. I prefer more isolated spots and know some great places in th L.P. the U.P and my favorite , the surrounding islands.I am down for an RIU trip, I like to get out early or late in the season and stay away from the people and the heat. I am planning a mid may island trip now if anyone is interested.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

hey kindone, that sounds like fun. unfortunately with my back injury i cant backpak.. lol.. have a good time man. always wanted to go to the islands.. if it had a road id bring my bike. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 3, 2012)

delstele said:


> State park camping sucks ass...


Amen! I need to get my GF near a nice clean lake and throw her a bar of soap. lol. I would rather clean myself in a body of water than the nast showers at a campground.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Amen! I need to get my GF near a nice clean lake and throw her a bar of soap. lol. I would rather clean myself in a body of water than the nast showers at a campground.




shitload of lakes rivers and streams. lake county has like one of the finest canoeing rivers is just north pine river. awesome for canoein.. but cold for swimmin. highbanks is a state camp and the water is great there too. we have it all here.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 3, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> shitload of lakes rivers and streams. lake county has like one of the finest canoeing rivers is just north pine river. awesome for canoein.. but cold for swimmin. highbanks is a state camp and the water is great there too. we have it all here.


We sure do! Maybe I will sell the golf clubs/gear, buy a cheap boat and switch over to fishin lol.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

there is a new contest comming up
https://www.rollitup.org/contests/500078-4-20-contest.html#post6869213
ive seen some big nugs in here. i bet some of you could win


----------



## firelane (Jan 3, 2012)

Dank, you should hold another contest at the end of the outdoor season. The spring one will be cool for indoor growers, but outdoor growers will have nothing to enter into the contest. I would enter a bud from last year, but I trimmed the big nuggs smaller so they wouldn't get moldy while drying. 

I think a get together would be best in either spring or fall. In the spring we could trade genetics and be ready for summer with the right strains. In the fall we could show off our harvests and get a taste and smell for all the pictures we've been checking out all season from other growers. If we are going to wait until summer, I think the earlier in the season the better. I start getting paranoid and protective of my plants when they are flowering.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be trying to have one going all the time. And u don't have to grow it. If you know anybody that grows indoor use that. Also I will be having other ways to win. Like find this photo posts. Where ill have games where u can win things


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 3, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I will be trying to have one going all the time. And u don't have to grow it. If you know anybody that grows indoor use that. Also I will be having other ways to win. Like find this photo posts. Where ill have games where u can win things


Show off ya nugz! haha, sounds fun.


----------



## firelane (Jan 3, 2012)

That makes sense that you don't have to grow the buds you enter because people would pass definitely try to pass off other buds as their own if they could win something. What kind of prizes? Who is paying for the prizes? I'm always a little sketchy accepting a "free" gift.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 3, 2012)

firelane said:


> That makes sense that you don't have to grow the buds you enter because people would pass definitely try to pass off other buds as their own if they could win something. What kind of prizes? Who is paying for the prizes? I'm always a little sketchy accepting a "free" gift.


Sounds like Dan K Shizzle is looking to keep getting his name out there! Nice work, I'm definitely in, going to start working on an AK just for this lol. Sponsored by Bulletproof Glass?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep. Some kind of glass. A contest I held just ended yesterday and I gave away a Sherlock 3 dabbers a dish and a oil dome set up.


----------



## firelane (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you submit more than one entry? I think by April I can find a pretty big fucking bud if I start trying. I may just find my bud and wait in the weeds with it. If it is big enough to win I'll wait until the last couple of days to post it. That way no one will one up me. If it isn't big enough to win, I'll just smoke it. No downside to buying a big ass bud.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 4, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> shitload of lakes rivers and streams. lake county has like one of the finest canoeing rivers is just north pine river. awesome for canoein.. but cold for swimmin. highbanks is a state camp and the water is great there too. we have it all here.


I kayaked the little manastie last year
The part by 9 mile was awsome always lookin for new water


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey anyone heard from hic or is he MIA again??


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

firelane said:


> Can you submit more than one entry? I think by April I can find a pretty big fucking bud if I start trying. I may just find
> my bud and wait in the weeds with it. If it is big enough to win I'll wait until the last couple of days to post it. That way no one will one up me. If it isn't big enough to win, I'll just smoke it. No downside to buying a big ass bud.


Only one entry per person. I'm gonna make second and third place different . The big bud will be just first place


----------



## KushDog (Jan 4, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> How do you like the ICE? I grew White Castle (widow x ICE) and it was very powerful, a close a second to Chrystal for most potent. My only complaint was the long 11 week flowering it took to get those nice nugs. Blackberry too, its another ice hybrid.{(ice x cambodian sativa) x (black domino)} it wasnt as good as the others but it yielded very heavy, very.
> Does your ICE flower faster than that?? so does it yield heavy?(the close internodes make for the big yields) does it have a sweet almost berry/fruity like scent to it? my white castle did, almost like mixed berries. i still have a couple fem seeds of it too! if u can send me a pic! id love to see it! i dont have any white castle pics unfortunatly, sorry. thx bro!


I have Raspberry cough :ice x cambodian 
And white castle : white widow x Ice.

I like them both, very high THC content. both smoke like a dream. just becarfull with the Keif/hash , I thought i was going to OD on it.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jan 4, 2012)

^ lol I know what you mean, I made half my white castle into
Hash this year an I passed out the first time I smoked a whole
Bowl. Fuck me it was great!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 4, 2012)

I love camping. Living near the Les Cheneaux Islands is such a nice thing for people who like to be outdoors. 

I'm Building a new Ice fishing shack next weekend. I am going to slaughter some perch this winter.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 4, 2012)

mrcokeandcrown said:


> ^ lol I know what you mean, I made half my white castle into
> Hash this year an I passed out the first time I smoked a whole
> Bowl. Fuck me it was great!


LOL, hash buzz is a nice treat. I always have more than I can smoke but I love to break it out for special occasions or to please a large group of people with a small amount of pot.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> I love camping. Living near the Les Cheneaux Islands is such a nice thing for people who like to be outdoors.
> 
> I'm Building a new Ice fishing shack next weekend. I am going to slaughter some perch this winter.



hey jerry, wish i was closer. i love perch fishin. i havent been for 15 years prolly. now that i have a back injury i cant walk 2 miles out to the fish.. good luck bro and enjoy those fish..


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

spidermites that eat spider mites?. any thoughts on this?





 












[HR][/HR]
Controlling Spider MitesAndy Crossland
Adams County Master Gardener​According to Greek mythology there was once a girl named Arachne, who had great talent as a spinner and weaver. But she was arrogant about her talent and challenged the gods to a contest. During the contest she proved to be better at the loom than the goddess Athena, who became jealous and angry. She attacked Arachne and destroyed her work. In humiliation, Arachne hung herself. The goddess took pity on her and used a magic potion to change her into a small creature with many legs. The rope with which she hung herself was turned into a silken thread. It was with this thread that she was permitted to continue her spinning and weaving. Thus the spider was created.
It is from Arachnes name that we get the word arachnid. If you have six legs youre an insect, but if you have eight legs youre an arachnid. Spiders, scorpions and ticks all belong to the class Arachnid. So do mites.
There are many species of mites. The two-spotted spider mite Tetranychus urticate is the most pervasive of these little arachnids and has become a worldwide pest. It destroys crops and trees. It destroys houseplants, plants in greenhouses and ornamentals in the garden. Two-spotted spider mites are very small. You will need a magnifying glass to confirm their identity. Overwintering females are reddish orange but, typically, depending on the environment and what they are eating, males and females are dark to pale green or even a translucent yellow. The two spots are distinctive. There is one dark spot on either side of the abdomen. These arent really spots. You are actually looking into the creature and seeing its food being digested. The food is made of plant juices.
The first sign of plant damage caused by these mites is a stippling pattern on the leaves. Look for a series of small dots that are brown. This is where the mites have pierced the leaf to get at the juices. Leaves under severe attack will turn either a yellow or bronze color. They may also begin to curl as they dry out. Once the damage reaches a certain level, there will be no recovery. Photosynthesis is halted. Carbon dioxide can no longer be processed. The leaf will eventually drop off. If enough leaves are attacked, the plant will die. The two-spotted spider mite lays its eggs amid a mass of white webbing on the underside of the leaves. This webbing is made of silken threads that the mites also use to get about the plant. If left unchecked, they will eventually wrap the entire plant with these threads, making it look like a Halloween decoration.
The adult mites needs to get rid of excess moisture on a constant basis. This is done through evaporation. Mites are most active when temperatures are warm and humidity is low or moderate. Under these conditions mites eat more and reproduce more often. If it gets very humid and very hot, above 104 degrees, they suffer the lethargy that we all tend to feel under such conditions. They eat less and reproduce less because the rate of evaporation is diminished. A strong winter will bring their activities to a halt. In a mild winter they slow down but may still continue to eat and reproduce. And in the warm home or greenhouse, they wont slow down at all.
The success of the two-spotted spider mite is due to several factors. First, reproductive rates are astonishing. One female can lay up to 200 hundred eggs over a ten-day period. In as little as five days, an egg can develop into a mature adult. With seven or more generations being produced during the summer months, the population can obviously get out of control very quickly. As a group, the two-spot is made extremely durable by its genetic make up. Females develop from fertilized eggs and have two sets of chromosomes. Even if they dont mate, females still give rise to males, but only males. Females that do mate can produce both males and females. Males have only one set of chromosomes. This means they are highly susceptible to mutation. They adapt, and quickly, to changes in their environment. For instance, some of the chemicals that were once lethal to them are no longer effective. If we spray with these chemicals now, and they happen to kill enemies of the spider mite, then the mite population is free to expand. And expand it does. What is to be done?
Mechanical Control
If you find spider mites are damaging your plants, isolate those plants. This should be done because of the numerous means of travel available to the mite. The air is never still. Variations in temperature cause it to move. The two-spot is so light that it uses these variations as a means of transport. They drop down from the leaves on strands of silken thread. They are then carried by the moving air to neighboring plants, much like Tarzan moves from tree to tree on vines. Just walking by a plant we cause the air to move and thus provide the mites with express transport. Also, they have eight legs, so walking is not a problem. They may just drop to the ground and walk to a new home site.
So, first: isolate.
One means of control is to use a stream of cold water from the hose to knock the mites from the plant. This can be effective. But be careful: if the stream of water is too powerful, you may damage the plant. And be sure to spray the underside of the leaves. Also move the plant away from its usual resting place before setting the hose on it. The water from the hose may kill a few through drowning, but it is mostly a means of removal. The mites will want to climb right back up onto the plant once the hose is put away. Spraying the plant with ice water every day for a week, again being sure to spray the entire plant, especially the undersides of the leaves, has been reported to eliminate infestation as they are inhibited by cool, damp conditions. Cold water or ice water creates an unfriendly environment, especially when applied on a regular basis. Actually, before pesticides were available, the cold-water treatment was the main means of control.
Biological Control
If you have mice in your house and you get a cat to take care of the problem, then you have just practiced what is known as biological control. You have introduced a predator into the unwanted population. You have no mice anymore. But you do now have a cat. This is the danger of biological control. A new concern may arise from the species that has been introduced. It can exemplify the adage the cure is worse than the disease. With regard to the two-spot there is a means of biological control that has proven effective and, surprisingly, the introduced predator, takes care of itself. It is called Phytoseiulus persimilis.
This is truly a case of mite versus mite. Phytoseiulus is a mite, but it doesnt feed on plants. It eats mites. Once they have eaten all the two-spotted spider mites, they turn on themselves. They eat each other. Voila! The mice are gone. And so is the cat.
Chemical control
WiltPruf is a chemical available at most garden supply stores. It is designed to be used during times of drought. It slows evaporation of water through plant leaves by covering the leaves with a thin film. This is harmless to the plant when used as directed. Try spraying the mites with this product. The theory here is that since the two-spot is so dependent on evaporation for its survival, a coating of Wiltpruf prevents that evaporation and the mites die. It does not kill the eggs. Apply three times at five day intervals.
UltraFine is a highly refined petroleum oil spray that will kill both the mites and their eggs. Repeat the application in ten days or so in case you missed eggs or mites on the first application. Remember: get the underside of the leaves as well as the top sides and use caution on soft-leaved plants as foliage damage can occur.
Rose Defense Spray by Greenlight is a botanical oil from the seed of the neem tree that smothers the mites but is gentle on the plants.
Isopropyl alcohol and water at a 50% dilution with a few drops of dishwashing detergent to a quart is an effective mitecide. Its best to spray it in early morning or late in the day when evaporation is slower. If possible repeating the application 15-20 minutes later will ensure complete control.
Weve found no damage to foliage even with repeated treatment which can be done at a 4-5 day interval in case a few stray mites were missed. Avid is another well-known chemical that will kill the mites. Be careful. Follow the instructions on the label. If you cant find any of these chemicals and you decide to try something else, just remember that these critters have eight legs. They are not insects. You are looking for a miticide.
If you are having problems with these mites, or have questions about other aspects of plant care, please call you local Master Gardener Office.
Read other articles about controlling insects & garden pestsRead other articles by Andy Crossland​


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 5, 2012)

Man F#[email protected] any kind of spidermite if you ask me


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Man F#[email protected] any kind of spidermite if you ask me


i hear ya gd. but they have to eat meat. once the 2 spots r gone they eat each other.. i dont have an ifestation but if they get out of hand i may try it..


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 6, 2012)

I started the Neem Oil every 2-3 days add a little nuts to it and feed and prevent works out great


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Man F#[email protected] any kind of spidermite if you ask me


Green Dave, you couldn't have said it better lol. Put it on a goddamn tee-shirt! How bout a picture of a spider mite zoomed in full body shot and a big fat slash up on it.


----------



## Marky (Jan 9, 2012)

shwagbag im going to steal your avatar. That is thee most beautiful ass I have ever seen! And ive seen some.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 9, 2012)

Marky said:


> shwagbag im going to steal your avatar. That is thee most beautiful ass I have ever seen! And ive seen some.


Haha, I wish it belonged to me.....


----------



## hic (Jan 10, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> hey kindone, that sounds like fun. unfortunately with my back injury i cant backpak.. lol.. have a good time man. always wanted to go to the islands.. if it had a road id bring my bike. lol.


.

You can go. The rest of us will throw your shit in our backpacks. I will haul your sleeping bag. I am down for a nature hike.

Morning boys.


----------



## hic (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the story was great hammer. My thought is that YES the spider mites are at the bottom of some food chain. Perhaps growing a plant that eats bugs would work inside your growroom as well. Veenus flytraps would be an option. Black sticky mouse traps work as well.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 10, 2012)

this came to my journal via scarhole. they say if ya put it in the ground u dont have to do it again..


Try Bayer advanced with imidocloprid. (synthetic nicotine)
One treatment will do it. It's systemic an is absorbed into the plant threw the roots.
UncleBen called it the silver bullet aginst bugs.
Kills em at parts per BILLION an is safe to us.
It's usable on fruits an vegetables.

ima try this when i can get to town..


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got my butane and Turkey baster in the mail. Tomorrow im going to go help a caregiver use up some of his trim. I think I'm going to make some Pink Champagne crossed with Master Kush BHO. 

I got 6 3oz cans of Colibri on amazon.com


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> this came to my journal via scarhole. they say if ya put it in the ground u dont have to do it again..
> 
> 
> Try Bayer advanced with imidocloprid. (synthetic nicotine)
> ...


Was Uncle Ben an organic gardener? Just wondering if it harms the colony at all. If not, it sounds like its worth a try.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 11, 2012)

Ran the butane through the trim to receive quite a lovely sized nugget of BHO. This shit is killer. I smoked 2 bb sized dabs on my titanium skillet and I had to sit down. It tastes a lot better than the ISO hash I have left over from my summer harvest's trim. I think its a lot more potent as well. I'll try to post some pics once something pries me off of the recliner.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Was Uncle Ben an organic gardener? Just wondering if it harms the colony at all. If not, it sounds like its worth a try.


i dont know schwag. he said it doesnt hurt anything..


----------



## midwestmmj (Jan 12, 2012)

After living in the shadows I'm finnally movin to michigan to get legal. Couldn't have gotten to where I a without everyone knowledge. Thanks guys


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 14, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Ran the butane through the trim to receive quite a lovely sized nugget of BHO. This shit is killer. I smoked 2 bb sized dabs on my titanium skillet and I had to sit down. It tastes a lot better than the ISO hash I have left over from my summer harvest's trim. I think its a lot more potent as well. I'll try to post some pics once something pries me off of the recliner.


Lol, that shit is wicked potent. I can't smoke that unless I don't have anything to do for 12 hours.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I ordered some Iranian auto flower from Dr green thumb for next summer's season. I'm going to clone it and breed one of the clones for feminized seeds. I have a friend who made me some colloidal silver for inducing male flowers to grow. I want to get some clones started in april so I can put them outdoors when they're like 2-3 feet tall in June.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Was Uncle Ben an organic gardener? Just wondering if it harms the colony at all. If not, it sounds like its worth a try.


hey schwag


i bought some of the bayer advanced ... the active ingredient is imidacloprid @ 0.23%.. also it says not to use on crops grown for sale or commercial use, outdoor use.. season long protection... ima try it. $14.77 32 fl oz. hope it helps ya


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> hey schwag
> 
> 
> i bought some of the bayer advanced ... the active ingredient is imidacloprid @ 0.23%.. also it says not to use on crops grown for sale or commercial use, outdoor use.. season long protection... ima try it. $14.77 32 fl oz. hope it helps ya


Thanks Hammer! The Blue Widow is coming along but I'm not impressed with my genetics. I'm going to start feeding aggressively and see if I can improve her potential. So far, not impressed with what I have. I hope she can start to come around b/c she's taking up a lot of space! Will try to get a pic for you soon.


----------



## rzza (Jan 16, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Ran the butane through the trim to receive quite a lovely sized nugget of BHO. This shit is killer. I smoked 2 bb sized dabs on my titanium skillet and I had to sit down. It tastes a lot better than the ISO hash I have left over from my summer harvest's trim. I think its a lot more potent as well. I'll try to post some pics once something pries me off of the recliner.


You still on that chair? I wanna see pics


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

rzza said:


> You still on that chair? I wanna see pics


LOL, still wiping drool from his chin.


----------



## Marky (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I am new to this trend, but about 7 years long into growing seedless buds. Im thinking about growing some different strains outdoor next year in MI. I was thinking about doing Confidential Cheese, Fruity Chronic Juice, Sweet Tooth, and Pineapple Express. What do you guys think of these? Is there any different strains that you would recommend or any of these 4 that you wouldn't and if so why? I haven't ordered the seeds yet, I want to order them asap from http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com (the single seed centre). Thanks all.


----------



## james42 (Jan 18, 2012)

Marky said:


> Hey guys. I am new to this trend, but about 7 years long into growing seedless buds. Im thinking about growing some different strains outdoor next year in MI. I was thinking about doing Confidential Cheese, Fruity Chronic Juice, Sweet Tooth, and Pineapple Express. What do you guys think of these? Is there any different strains that you would recommend or any of these 4 that you wouldn't and if so why? I haven't ordered the seeds yet, I want to order them asap from http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com (the single seed centre). Thanks all.


fruity chronic juice did good for me outdoors last year. Very potent and easy to grow.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 18, 2012)

Pics Delivered.


This is a pic of a little less than half of what I ended up with overall. I weighed it yesterday and it was 1.42 grams. I usually do a dab thats about the size of a BB. 



Firing up my titanium skillet. I got a globe attachment coming in the mail. I think I might like it better because I'll be able to see the dabber touching the nail, But we'll see. 


Dropping a dab of the lovely Pink Champange X Master Kush onto the hot skillet. Hold on tight!




I dont know why the last pic Is attached as a thumb nail but anyways, Its my weapon of mass destruction. Its a PHx with a vapor curve I picked from aqualab.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 18, 2012)

I make all these oil tools here in Michigan. Domes nails dabbers dishes curves rigs whatever. I also make tubes to make bho. I got the hook on some decent tame if you need some. Dont be using cheap tane.
My prices are about 1/4 of what ALT charges


----------



## james42 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have any of you guys used a trim machine or seen one in action? 
I see some on ebay for around 400$. There nockoffs of the spinpro but they look solidly built. Im sure they dont do a medical quality manicure but even if it did just a decent 90% trim I would be happy.
Its mid january and im still trimming when I get the chance. It takes me 1 hour to manicure 1oz. I have to find a way to shorten this process next year. 
Its a big investment so any feedback would be apreciated


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 20, 2012)

james42 said:


> Have any of you guys used a trim machine or seen one in action?
> I see some on ebay for around 400$. There nockoffs of the spinpro but they look solidly built. Im sure they dont do a medical quality manicure but even if it did just a decent 90% trim I would be happy.
> Its mid january and im still trimming when I get the chance. It takes me 1 hour to manicure 1oz. I have to find a way to shorten this process next year.
> Its a big investment so any feedback would be apreciated


ive seen one used in a video but never seen one in person. from wht i seen it works great. would be a good investment if there not junk.. especially if ya have big plants outdoors.. if ya get one get a video of it in use.. thatd be kewl.. good luck james.


----------



## james42 (Jan 20, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> ive seen one used in a video but never seen one in person. from wht i seen it works great. would be a good investment if there not junk.. especially if ya have big plants outdoors.. if ya get one get a video of it in use.. thatd be kewl.. good luck james.


Ive seen the videos too. It looks awesome but they never give a good close up of the fished buds


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 22, 2012)

I made one from a fan
worked ok but left pokers and had shit everywhere "Looked like I had been weedeating on the river bank" LOL
I have seen them and was thinking of buying one as well


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 22, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> I made one from a fan
> worked ok but left pokers and had shit everywhere "Looked like I had been weedeating on the river bank" LOL
> I have seen them and was thinking of buying one as well



thats shit hittin the fan. lol nice try though.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 22, 2012)

So what kind of butane do u use? I got the hook up on some 5x refined that makes a nice golden honey colored oil. I've made about a half ounce of oil in the past week out of about five different butanes and fasfil is the cheapest highest quality butane I found. Seemed just as good as vector. I'm an bho addict and basically all I smoke anymore. So if you guys have any questions or need anything let me know. I can make you a tube for a half ounce-5 ounces.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys i just spend like a week to read this whole thread you guys have had some very nice grows, and i wanted to ask what soil is best, and what lights are best for veg because im going to try to grow outdoors this year but i want to veg them inside for a few weeks, and what nutes do you use, any answers will be appreciated thanks


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 23, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> Hey guys i just spend like a week to read this whole thread you guys have had some very nice grows, and i wanted to ask what soil is best, and what lights are best for veg because im going to try to grow outdoors this year but i want to veg them inside for a few weeks, and what nutes do you use, any answers will be appreciated thanks


i use and like my 4 tube t-5' i would like to upgrade to more tubes but it works great. i have been trying diff dirts. the m3 mix indoors was a nice mix. it has all nutes in it already. all the way to flower. i was gettin 2 to 4 zips. i am trying humbolt mix now. it seems to be doing good i just forget to add nutes. but growin nicely. plus w/humbolt u get a lot moe dirt. m3 fills a 5 gal bucket and 2 to 3 g2 gallon pots approx.. and its loke 35 bucks a bag. hope this helps ya out 420.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 23, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> Hey guys i just spend like a week to read this whole thread you guys have had some very nice grows, and i wanted to ask what soil is best, and what lights are best for veg because im going to try to grow outdoors this year but i want to veg them inside for a few weeks, and what nutes do you use, any answers will be appreciated thanks


I make my own soil that is similar to subcool's super soil. When I'm fertilizing, I brew a guano tea for my vegetable garden all summer long, so I fill up a few buckets of the guano tea and Haul it out to my garden.

ETA: When I have them indoors I also use a guano tea. The stuff I have indoors right now is in 1 bag of FFOF with a walmart bag of Perlite and a brick of coco added. It filled up 2 5 gallon smart pots and 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, but would you guys have any other advice for lights because my space is limited and t5s just wouldnt work in my situation


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 23, 2012)

how much space are you talking about? Im running a 400w Hps in a sterlight cabinet that is 22" wide by 13" deep by 60" tall. Keeping the temps at 77*f when the lights are on. running a 200 CFM fan through a 200cfm rated carbon filter and using a home made bake a round cooltube.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 23, 2012)

nice jerry, is that in the summer also? 

hows the perc h fishin up there?


----------



## rzza (Jan 23, 2012)

Dank, ya never got back with my private messages? 

anyhow, ill take one of those tubes. Can you put a nipple on the end im assuming?


----------



## rzza (Jan 23, 2012)

oh can you also make a swet dabber pencil? one with color to it and nice n long?


----------



## james42 (Jan 24, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> Hey guys i just spend like a week to read this whole thread you guys have had some very nice grows, and i wanted to ask what soil is best, and what lights are best for veg because im going to try to grow outdoors this year but i want to veg them inside for a few weeks, and what nutes do you use, any answers will be appreciated thanks


Ive never heard of anyone else using it for dope but last year I used expand and grow marical grow and it worked great. It comes in these compact extremely light weight bags. When you and water it expands to 3 times the size. If you have to haul lots of soil into the middle of nowhere its the ultimate soil as far as im concerned.
Im really suprised no one else uses it


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2012)

I use Fox Farm Ocean Forest 
Tried others but the best Ive found for the price
As far as vegging ,You can use CFL or any floresant that will fit just mix colors cool and warm
My Procyon LED if the cats ass for veg nice short full plants but pricey for begining growers
Make sure you put a fan in with them to strengthen the stem


----------



## hic (Jan 24, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> Hey guys i just spend like a week to read this whole thread you guys have had some very nice grows, and i wanted to ask what soil is best, and what lights are best for veg because im going to try to grow outdoors this year but i want to veg them inside for a few weeks, and what nutes do you use, any answers will be appreciated thanks


Let us see if you you really read all the thread shall we? If you have read the thread you will know the answer to this question. 

What was GreenDaves favorite "tasting" strain in 2010? Was it A Blueberry, B pineapple express, C crimson tide, or D jillybean. Only God knows how much I will respect you if you know the right answer to that question.

Nice to meet ya.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 24, 2012)

The cabinet im using is 32'' long 18'' deep and 35'' tall, thanks everyone for your responses it helps and hic thats a good question, i dont remember of the top of my head but i know GD didnt grow pineapple express or crimson tide and he didnt just grow blueberry it was blueberry x skunk, so im going to say the jillybean


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that is a good guess! haha


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 25, 2012)

420
I would go with some CFLs for now no heat problems unless you have a shit load of them
Mix bright white or Daylight
If you have a old tube type floresant you can use that as well
Good luck
Always ask questions , someone on here will answer with usefull info
GD
And yes Jillybean was the answer to hics question thanks for reading the whole thing


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 25, 2012)

hic
Got some of the Dank CM x Sweet tooth going for outside this year to see how they go
Did you grow any out yet??


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 25, 2012)

hey hic been raggit huntin yet?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2012)

I promised I would share the Blue Widow pics. She's getting closer. She was either a late starter or just needed a kick in the junk to get going. Either way a couple weeks ago I was not impressed. I increased her feeding and she started to come around a bit. She's finaly adding weight and should prove to be a nice harvest. Not going to be two hitter quitter but I think I will be pleased when she's done  She's looking like she has a week or two left, she's at 50 days right now.


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

Is that dinafem blue widow? I think it looks like closer to 3 or 4 week left but crazy things could happen any day... I might be pickin up some blue widw cuttngs tonight.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2012)

rzza said:


> Is that dinafem blue widow? I think it looks like closer to 3 or 4 week left but crazy things could happen any day... I might be pickin up some blue widw cuttngs tonight.


No idea who the breeder is honestly. I got it from a friend who takes little interest in their plants, only in the yield lol. He got the cut from a friend of his. 

I agree! It does look like it has a lot of time left.... Its at 50 days and figured about 65 days. I kinda hope it goes longer and hope it doesn't at the same time. Its taking up too much space being the bushy amazon whore she is lol. 

Keep in mind I start counting days when I make the switch not when buds start forming. She definitely started late so I wouldn't be surprised if she pushed towards the 70 day mark.


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 27, 2012)

james42 said:


> Have any of you guys used a trim machine or seen one in action?
> I see some on ebay for around 400$. There nockoffs of the spinpro but they look solidly built. Im sure they dont do a medical quality manicure but even if it did just a decent 90% trim I would be happy.
> Its mid january and im still trimming when I get the chance. It takes me 1 hour to manicure 1oz. I have to find a way to shorten this process next year.
> Its a big investment so any feedback would be apreciated



ive used spinpro before its phenom..super fast what takes 5 hours by hand takes about 30 min with spinpro..and for those saying that spinpro fucks your trichs up or you lose potency..prolly didnt have potent bud to begin with IMO...

anyways what up fellas! rzza!...figured id make my quarterly check in..lol..looking for a place to rent and just havent had the time or means other than my phone to get on...but snagged a few moments on a comp figured Id let everyone kno im all good


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 27, 2012)

hic said:


> Let us see if you you really read all the thread shall we? If you have read the thread you will know the answer to this question.
> 
> What was GreenDaves favorite "tasting" strain in 2010? Was it A Blueberry, B pineapple express, C crimson tide, or D jillybean. Only God knows how much I will respect you if you know the right answer to that question.
> 
> Nice to meet ya.


ahhh hic..last time i got on months ago you were MIA...glad to see your all good..need MI's breeders around...personally just got done selecting my male blackwater...and waiting for my moms to finish flowering so i can choose a good female for my IBL... since cc's realsed blackwater is only an F1 and the dark purple pheno is like 1 in 20(need a stable purple og)...and my newest batch of alphadawg and snowdawg are about 2-3 weeks into veg which ill be looking for somthing special in the f1-2's mainly out of the snowdawg which seems to have purple somewhere in there..and once agian make an IBL and then the real work begins...

I still have the CMxST you sent me havent popped them yet but will prolly use them somewhere along the line for the cm's yeild boost


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey KB nice to see your still kicking


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Keep in mind I start counting days when I make the switch not when buds start forming.



GAH! You're confusing me


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

kb if you wanna come closer to detroit like ferndale area, i got a good spot for ya. holler if ya need me bro.


----------



## hic (Jan 28, 2012)

kbmed$ said:


> ahhh hic..last time i got on months ago you were MIA...glad to see your all good..need MI's breeders around...personally just got done selecting my male blackwater...and waiting for my moms to finish flowering so i can choose a good female for my IBL... since cc's realsed blackwater is only an F1 and the dark purple pheno is like 1 in 20(need a stable purple og)...and my newest batch of alphadawg and snowdawg are about 2-3 weeks into veg which ill be looking for somthing special in the f1-2's mainly out of the snowdawg which seems to have purple somewhere in there..and once agian make an IBL and then the real work begins...
> 
> I still have the CMxST you sent me havent popped them yet but will prolly use them somewhere along the line for the cm's yeild boost



Things have changed my friend.... Come get a CM clone - I found the same pheno 'power skunk' that was #1 in 2010 in the current batch of f-2's. I'll get a pic up soon enough.
Nice to see ya KB.


----------



## hic (Jan 28, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> The cabinet im using is 32'' long 18'' deep and 35'' tall, thanks everyone for your responses it helps and hic thats a good question, i dont remember of the top of my head but i know GD didnt grow pineapple express or crimson tide and he didnt just grow blueberry it was blueberry x skunk, so im going to say the jillybean



YOU HAVE WON!!!!! Pick a prize... You do not need my respect or ears because you already have them. 

1 a 150 watt light
2 100 seeds
3. $100

Choose wisely and good job


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 28, 2012)

YOU HAVE WON!!!!! Pick a prize... You do not need my respect or ears because you already have them. 

1 a 150 watt light
2 100 seeds
3. $100

Choose wisely and good job


Glad to hear i won, haha i would choose the seeds


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 28, 2012)

rzza said:


> GAH! You're confusing me


lol too much to keep track of with my scedule so i just mark the switch. i love me some herbiq!


----------



## Marky (Jan 28, 2012)

Im looking to grow Kish this year outdoor from breeder cash crop ken. My question is will vancouver seed bank ship to Michigan in the US? If anyone has ordered from them please respond. Thankyou


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 28, 2012)

The only Canadian breeder I've bought seeds from was Dr. Greenthumb. Hes based in Ontario. I got a package about a week after I ordered it and I live in the UP. I doubt it was worth buying the express shipping. The next time I make an order I'm just going to get normal shipping.


----------



## hic (Jan 29, 2012)

420forlife - where in MI do you live? You have chosen the seeds...good choice!. If you live far away from Newaygo PM me your address. Are you a card holder? Does not matter I just wanna know.

I bought a camera this morning with coffee, I'll post the green kids tonight.

Where is JOC? We are one day closer to spring. I will not be fucking around this year with new strains. I am going with what I have. This is the summer of the herijuanna or sct? Heri is going out into the world as it will be done end of august begining of sept and will act as my cash crop. SCT and CM and CT are going into the greenhouse.

Come on spring!!


----------



## james42 (Jan 29, 2012)

kbmed$ said:


> ive used spinpro before its phenom..super fast what takes 5 hours by hand takes about 30 min with spinpro..and for those saying that spinpro fucks your trichs up or you lose potency..prolly didnt have potent bud to begin with IMO...
> 
> anyways what up fellas! rzza!...figured id make my quarterly check in..lol..looking for a place to rent and just havent had the time or means other than my phone to get on...but snagged a few moments on a comp figured Id let everyone kno im all good


Thanks for the info


----------



## reallydetroitweed (Jan 29, 2012)

This will be my 2nd year also. last year I planted 12 got to excited with the fertilizer and ony ended up with 2. 1 was a boys 1 was a girl I caught the male just in time my female grew to be 18 foot produced 12 ounces I plan on growing 4 og kush plants they are going to be 3 footers when I put the out I planted may 10th last year im going to put them out may 20th this year stay safe


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2012)

joc switched accounts.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jan 30, 2012)

For those of you who have your med cards, how long did it take for you to get your certified mail receipt back from the state when you mail in your paperwork? How long does it usually take for them to cash the check? I mailed my package in last tuesday. I hope I can start counting the days soon.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> For those of you who have your med cards, how long did it take for you to get your certified mail receipt back from the state when you mail in your paperwork? How long does it usually take for them to cash the check? I mailed my package in last tuesday. I hope I can start counting the days soon.


Shit man, it takes forever. I want to say the check was cashed and the receipt was returned within a month's time. The card itself is 4-5 months delayed which is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

rzza said:


> joc switched accounts.


He's back on JoC, he's been active in his thread lately, I'm sure he pops in here now and again.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 30, 2012)

couple weeks for certified letter and months and months and months. guess they figure all the paper u have to carry is a pain for u. i heard 7 to 8 months this year. who nos good luck with that. im gettin my renewal now so ill be dealin with that shit ssoon enough..


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

With all of the uncertainty revolving around certification relating to firearms and possible changes to the legislation I am skeptical to suggest this.... But if you know for a fact you want to renew no matter what, it would be best to renew as soon as you receive your card in the mail.


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 2028862View attachment 2028876


marijuana


----------



## hic (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 2028952View attachment 2028971


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 31, 2012)

hic
When do you think the CM X Sweetooth should finish out doors?? (From your gift)


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hic- yes i do live far away from newaygo and no im not a card holder.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 31, 2012)

looks good hic. u may need more papers to roll that cola.


----------



## Marky (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about growing sannie's indica mix pack this year outdoors in michigan. Mainly because I'm broke as fuck and I don't think you can beat getting 3 mostly indica strains for under $50. What do you guys think? The pack of 12 seeds includes 4 seeds of each strain. 4 herijuana, 4 anesthesia, and 4 jackberry f2 seeds*. *Is this a good or bad idea? Anyone have experience growing any of these outside?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

Marky said:


> I'm thinking about growing sannie's indica mix pack this year outdoors in michigan. Mainly because I'm broke as fuck and I don't think you can beat getting 3 mostly indica strains for under $50. What do you guys think? The pack of 12 seeds includes 4 seeds of each strain. 4 herijuana, 4 anesthesia, and 4 jackberry f2 seeds*. *Is this a good or bad idea? Anyone have experience growing any of these outside?


I don't have any experience growing any Sannies outside but I do love his genetics. I just ordered some Anesthesia, Kollossus, Jackberry, Sugar Punch, Free Kush and the Chocolate mix yesterday!

I've grown out Killing Fields, Shackzilla, Hericules and El Monstre (Freebie) and I really like all of them. El Monstre was the freebie and probably one of my favorite strains I've grown so far.


----------



## Marky (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the input. Im really in a tight situation with money so I cant afford to run a trial batch outside. I need something thats going to work for sure. I will probably end up ordering his indica mix pack. Even if one of the three do good outdoor I guess that would be better than nothing. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> hic
> When do you think the CM X Sweetooth should finish out doors?? (From your gift)


Middle of october. ST was done about october 20 - 25th. Jammy cm was done about the 10th. As a matter of fact I am running sct and cm f-2's right now off the jammy mom. the plant with the cola in the pic above smells like jelly jam so we will see.

The plan is find a jammy f-2 mon and then crack STxCM"jammy pheno" and find my male. I will be running those seeds indoor pretty soon.


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2012)

the seedling pics are 3 herijuana 6 or 7 heri x vortex and 6 or 7 more sct


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> YOU HAVE WON!!!!! Pick a prize... You do not need my respect or ears because you already have them.
> 
> 1 a 150 watt light
> 2 100 seeds
> ...


Good choice haha, Sounds like Hic has his breeding dialed in and running in overdrive!


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2012)

Marky said:


> Cool, thanks for the input. Im really in a tight situation with money so I cant afford to run a trial batch outside. I need something thats going to work for sure. I will probably end up ordering his indica mix pack. Even if one of the three do good outdoor I guess that would be better than nothing. Anyone else have any input?


Growin since high school and I would recommend buying a pack of herijuana to grow outdoors....Done super early and the idica dominant phenos are second to none in terms of raw power. You looking to make cash go with a pack of heri....I do not believe you could go wrong with a mix pack though either but I have seen heris magic work in Michigan...and we all will get to see her in action this summer. " to it's completion" No drama this summer no no no that was last summer. Still did very well even though


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

hic said:


> Growin since high school and I would recommend buying a pack of herijuana to grow outdoors....Done super early and the idica dominant phenos are second to none in terms of raw power. You looking to make cash go with a pack of heri....I do not believe you could go wrong with a mix pack though either but I have seen heris magic work in Michigan...and we all will get to see her in action this summer. " to it's completion" No drama this summer no no no that was last summer. Still did very well even though


THanks Hic, that's good to know, I have a friend that might be interested in some of my Heri cuts if it proves to be a lady. Good thing about a lot of Sannies genetics in that case.... ALOT of his Indica dominant or hybrid strains have heri in them.


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2012)

Class... this will be the 2nd time I have run into a hazey plant when it comes to cm jammy f-2. Flowers like haze and grows like haze? will get a pic of it soon


----------



## hic (Jan 31, 2012)

Heri is awesome! Talk about flower power. The indica pheno really does have a great sandlewood taste...the sativa leaner not so much. SCT is very heri dominant. I only have one female right now that looks anything like CT.

I wanna get this CT backcrossed with SCT real quick cause next up to fuck heri and backcross is Black Widow. Need the right sct pheno though first and it must be a male. That is why I cracked another 7 lol... Although the vortex x heri may also go good with the BW? - unsure


----------



## Marky (Feb 2, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered the indica mix pack from sannies. Herijuana, jackberry f2, and anesthesia. After many long days of internet research I found that would be the best value for my money for outdoor growing. I am going to start 2 seeds of each of the three strains and hopefully get a female so I can start cloning and getting ready for spring. Ill save 2 seeds of each for future use. What a great deal for only $46.95, thats including shipping. I don't think anyone can go wrong growing these 3.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 2, 2012)

just ordered Herijuana , Mad Scientist , and Heribei
it is suppost to be good for wet cold climate and early flower (should do good in Michigan)
Will still be running Iranian G13 by DR Greenthumb as well


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 2, 2012)

Thought I'd let everyone see what I've got going on in my closet. 

Here we have an ordinary sterlite cabinet I bought from Wal-Mart for like 85 bucks. I insulated it with 1 inch of styro foam insulation that I had left over from a remodeling job. I sealed every seam in the plastic and between the foam with caulking. I keep my balast and power strips under neath the grow space. I use one shelf and its set as low as it can go. The inside dimensions of my grow space are 22"w X 13"deep x 60". the cabinet is 70" tall. I can stand inside it with the shelf removed. 



Next we see the Panda film that is stapled into the inside to create a second door and a nearly light proof growing enviroment. The light leaks through the zipper but that is corrected with the Foil tape lined doors. I used a construction Dust cover zippered door way for the zipper. Its a pretty nice zipper. the package i bought on amazon came with two. I should have used both of them. Then i could put one on each side and unzip both sides and roll the door out of the way. (Hind sight is always 20/20) I fucked up the first zipper by placing it upside down I tried to remove it but it caused my panda film to rip and I had to start from scratch again. Luckily I had a fuck load of panda film. 



This is how I'm venting. Ihave a TD125 5" 200 CFM fan reduced down to 4" and that is blowing out of my dryer exhaust duct. Odor control is handled by a 200cfm carbon filter that is nestled right beside my fan. Its a tight squeeze. I had to cut about an inch off a couple ducting adapters. I'm pretty good at crimping that shit too. All my ducts are taped with foil tape. My grow space is about 19 cubic feet so that means that my air is getting replaced about 10 times a minute. You cant smell it at all from the out side. 

 

Unzipping the panda and un fastening the 2" wide velcro strip that I use to seal the top of the cabinet. Its stapled to the Piece of plywood that I cut and mounted to the top of the cabinet. I forgot to mention that earlier. I think this cali outdoor that I am smoking is making me forgetful. But anyways, We see a shitty picture of a little bit of my homemade reflector and pyrex bake a round cool tube and we see the Nicely filled in screen of green. I'll get some better pics of my ducting and light later. The screen was originally 24" x 36" and me not wanting to be wasteful, I bent the screen until it was basket shaped and re wired it together to create a stadium of sorts. The edges of the screen are about 6" higher than the center. 



Lifting these lovely ladies Skirt will reveal a nicely shaven set of 8-10 legs that branch out numerous times to fill in the screen. I promise, at some point in this post there will be some bud shots. They're shitty, because Im taking pics with my phone because its easier for me to email myself the photos than to plug in my camera to my comp. Ugh damn it, I'm rambling again, these are 5 gallon smart pots filled with FFOF cut with perlite and a brick of coco. I feed sunleaves bat guano teas with a little cal mag and some molasses. Im having problems with fruit flies living in my dirt. they dont seem to be bothering my plant any, but they piss me off. I'm getting some fly traps from a friend this weekend. 




Heres a pic of some honey wine I have bubbling beside the cabinet. hopefully the co2 is making it in there. I have a piece of aquarium hose running inside my airlock and into the cabinet. It might not be the best Co2 generator, but when its finished its about 15% alch by volume and gets ya hammered. 

This will be cherry flavored. 


I have 4 plants growing in my cabinet. Its crowded as hell but Im making it work. I recieved these little girls when they were about a week old. They are as follows:

1: "UP Kush" Pink Champagne x Afghan Kush (Indica dominant pheno)
2: "UP Kush" Pink Champagne x Afghan Kush (Same pheno as #1, In same pot as #1)
3: "LCISS" Pink Champagne x Island Sweet Skunk (Les Cheneaux Island Sweet Skunk) Recieved as clone. all others were from seed
4: "UP Kush" Pink Champagne x Afghan Kush (in same pot as #3 very stretchy sativa dominant pheno, from same parents as 1 & 2)

They were planted from solo cups into the smart pots on December 11, run under a 400w Hps 24/0 for a month. On Jan 9th 12/12 was started and I weaved the screen for the next 3 weeks to battle the stretch. All plants were displaying sex by the 16th. 

These things can take quite a beating as ive Pinched and bent the hell out of the branches. Once the fan leaves die off, Ill post some pics of the skeleton. 


this pic is mostly #4



Here we have a pic of the back wall and some of the middle. The other day I counted the budsites i could see along the perimeter and in the center, I stopped counting at 80 something. theyre done stretching for the most part and I keep the fan leaves tucked under the budsites. I think this pic is mostly # 1&2



nuggets. this is from the lanky sativa dominant #4. The buds growing on the perimiter are going to be nice fat colas. 




Theyre just starting to show some trichomes. they should finish up after about 9-10 weeks of flower. Ill get some better pics once they get worth taking pics of.


Hope you enjoy. If you have an questions, Fire away.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice job Jerry you will be smokin with the big boys soon


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave. After my lease is up this august, I want to find a place with a basement and set up a couple liquid cooled 1000's and run a perpetual 24 plant cycle. This little cabinet is just giving me something to do when I'm bored and alone in my apt. I'll probably give the cabinet away once I get something bigger and better established.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice work sailor.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 5, 2012)

So fellas What are you planing for your outdoor gardens this year ????


----------



## james42 (Feb 5, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> So fellas What are you planing for your outdoor gardens this year ????


10 iranian g13. Putting all my eggs in one basket


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 5, 2012)

Good choice
You will be on the market 3-4 weeks before most everyone else
I will have 4 IRG13 myself
and 4 Herijuana and 4 Mad Scientist and 4 Heribei by Sannies


----------



## james42 (Feb 5, 2012)

Im gonna just re use the holes and soil from last year. Ill dig around them to make them bigger and add sime fresh soil to it. 
Gd, is a 3x3 hole necessary for the irg13?


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 5, 2012)

The bigger the better Is what I say


----------



## james42 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found a few youtube vids of the irg13 and some pics. It kinda a different looking plant. It looks like it might be a lot more stealthy then last years crop.
Maybe its just how these guys grew it but it just looks like some huge buds on a stick with very few fan leaves. It should be alot harder to spot from the air


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 6, 2012)

If they are lookin for it where you are growing its hard to hide


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going with some Iranian Auto Flower. Im also going to throw out a bunch of other stuff that I've collected while helping a caregiver trim some plants that got seeded pretty heavily. 

Im going to try to veg theIranian until they are ready to be transplanted out of a 7 gallon pot then put them out doors. If cloning them works like I think it should, Ill be putting out a couple sets of them during the summer.


----------



## Marky (Feb 7, 2012)

Where are you guys getting your iranian seeds from? Like what breeder and what website? I cant find them on the attitude. I live in the US so any ideas where I could get some? Thanks


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 7, 2012)

Marky
Go to DR Greenthumbs website he delivers to the States


----------



## Marky (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, wow his prices are out of this world! I guess ill stick to my Sannie's seeds for now.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 7, 2012)

They are up there but well worth the money
I am trying Sannies for the first time 
Hoping the Herijuana is as good as I have heard


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 7, 2012)

I know someone growing some Herijuana right now. Its still in veg, but Its growing really well. I wish he still had the Herijuana male plant that he culled a few months ago. i bet that Iranian crossed with Herijuana would be dank.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 8, 2012)

Where did all the guys from last year go??
KB,Del,Rzza,JOC,Pothead


----------



## rzza (Feb 8, 2012)

Im here and I still talk to KB and JOC


----------



## james42 (Feb 9, 2012)

Found another seed while trimming today. Hopefully I get a male out of them. Ive never crossed genetics before but it might be cool to polinate the irg13 with the northern light blue.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 9, 2012)

What did you find a seed in? Do you know where the pollen came from?


----------



## james42 (Feb 9, 2012)

It came from my northern lights blue. Out of three pound Ive found only two seeds. I have about another 2~3 pounds left to trim. Hopefully ill find a few more. Im assuming there was a hurmie in the bunch


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes a female plant will produce a few a male sack just to insure the the next years growth
not a true hermi should be good seeds


----------



## james42 (Feb 9, 2012)

If one of thems a male I will probably have to flower it early indoors for the pollen to be ready for the irg13s. Ill have to do some research. Im not really sure at what point in flower the female should be pollenated.
It should be a cool experiment. I love the nlb but it finishes a little late and gets budrot real easy.


----------



## Marky (Feb 9, 2012)

To James42: "out of three pounds I've only found 2 seeds" That is exactly what happened to me this fall, outdoors. Out of a pound and a half I only found 1 seed. I grew the weed myself and pampered it every day. There was not a male present and I still got a seed. I don't get it. Anyways what I was wondering is what causes this? BTW I germinated the seed a little over a month ago and it looks flawless, absolutely perfect. I don't know if its a female yet, by the looks of it I highly doubt its a male though.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Feb 9, 2012)

Marky said:


> To James42: "out of three pounds I've only found 2 seeds" That is exactly what happened to me this fall, outdoors. Out of a pound and a half I only found 1 seed. I grew the weed myself and pampered it every day. There was not a male present and I still got a seed. I don't get it. *Anyways what I was wondering is what causes this*? BTW I germinated the seed a little over a month ago and it looks flawless, absolutely perfect. I don't know if its a female yet, by the looks of it I highly doubt its a male though.


Either another near-by grower let a male release pollen, or you had a hermie. Since you say you pampered it, it was either a genetic herm or it hermied late in flower (like someone else said) in an effort to reproduce before it died. If thats the case, the seed should turn out fine. If it was a genetic hermie, the seed, more likely than not, will also be a hermie.

Anyway,
This year I'll be growin' Five 3d's from TGA, 1 Blue Widow from Dinafem, 1 power kush from Dinafem, and 1 Blueberry gum from G13 labs.


----------



## james42 (Feb 10, 2012)

Big n tasty, I grew one power kush last year. I ended up giving it to my brother because I didnt have room for it, but its a pretty cool strain. good smoke and good yeild. Plus it just looked cool.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Feb 10, 2012)

james42 said:


> Big n tasty, I grew one power kush last year. I ended up giving it to my brother because I didnt have room for it, but its a pretty cool strain. good smoke and good yeild. Plus it just looked cool.


That's good to hear. Did you grow her indoor or outdoor?


----------



## greengenez (Feb 10, 2012)

+Rep Green Dave for keeping the thread going.
I just journaled the Dope. Love it.


----------



## james42 (Feb 10, 2012)

Big N' Tasty said:


> That's good to hear. Did you grow her indoor or outdoor?


Started indoors and put it out. My bro didnt grow it to its potential but it still turned out good. Dont be suprised if it finishes a couple weeks into october though. It does tollerate fall frost well though


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Feb 10, 2012)

james42 said:


> Started indoors and put it out. My bro didnt grow it to its potential but it still turned out good. Dont be suprised if it finishes a couple weeks into october though. It does tollerate fall frost well though


Yeah, when breeders say it'll finnish in late september I usually plan on it bein' early-mid october.
And frost tolerance is definitely needed around here, damn wheather changes its mind more than a woman haha. Frost in the mornin', 55 degrees later that night lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 10, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Sometimes a female plant will produce a few a male sack just to insure the the next years growth
> not a true hermi should be good seeds


That's playin with fire


----------



## firelane (Feb 10, 2012)

I grew power kush from dinafem last year. I picked mine the third week in October. It was a big bush of a plant, but I didn't really like the finished product. Mine had a very lemon smell and was a bit leafy. I think it ended up leafy because it had to go so late into October and the weather was crappy. I don't like the lemon smelling varieties, but a lot of people do so good luck. Here is a picture of one growing in Michigan. First picture is a week before harvest and the other one is two weeks earlier.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 10, 2012)

firelane said:


> I grew power kush from dinafem last year. I picked mine the third week in October. It was a big bush of a plant, but I didn't really like the finished product. Mine had a very lemon smell and was a bit leafy. I think it ended up leafy because it had to go so late into October and the weather was crappy. I don't like the lemon smelling varieties, but a lot of people do so good luck. Here is a picture of one growing in Michigan. First picture is a week before harvest and the other one is two weeks earlier.View attachment 2050935View attachment 2050936


Nice shrubs. Wish I lived in the boonies to do that. Even though we have medical still very illegal to grow outdoors sadly.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea it really gets the heart pumpin when the flights start I say I wont do it again every year.LOL


----------



## james42 (Feb 13, 2012)

After two trips to the ER in the last week for extreme stomach pain they diagnosed me with crohns disease. They have me on a bunch of meds that arent really helping the pain. They gave me some vicodin but thats just a short term fix.
Ive read that edibles can help with this disease alot so tomorrow im gonna try and make some cannibutter. If you guys have any experience with making this let me know if this looks like a good plan.
2 cups margerin
1 cup water
1 oz frosty trim
Simmer in my crock pot for 4 hours, strain through stocking, refrigerate and drain water off the top


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear the diagnosis james, but at least there is no more guessing. I also suffer from intestinal issues (recurring colitis) and pot definitely makes it easier to deal with. Suffering through some issues now, most likely will be forced to take oral steroids again until I can get back to eating normally. Don't ever take healthy bowels for granted gentlemen!

I hope the butter and the meds bring you relief James so you can hopefully start feeling healthier again. IBD comes and goes, I'm not sure how Crohn's is treated, but oral steroids usually help me feel better within 2-3 days for my form of IBD.


----------



## james42 (Feb 13, 2012)

they have me on the steriods. So far there not doing much. Im hoping they got the diagnosis wrong because crohns can be nasty. I never worried about this stuff before but now that im looking at the possibility of have to shit through a bag on my side its pretty horrifying


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck with that stuff James
hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2012)

james42 said:


> they have me on the steriods. So far there not doing much. Im hoping they got the diagnosis wrong because crohns can be nasty. I never worried about this stuff before but now that im looking at the possibility of have to shit through a bag on my side its pretty horrifying


I hope they have it wrong too james, I hope it clears up and never comes back... The Steroids should have you feeling better in a few days hang in there. Then exercise, stress control and a healthy diet can control it to a degree. Crohns is difficult to diagnose and without eliminating quite a few other more likely factors a doctor shouldn't/wouldn't usually just make that a guess. However works out, all the best.


----------



## delstele (Feb 15, 2012)

james42 said:


> After two trips to the ER in the last week for extreme stomach pain they diagnosed me with crohns disease. They have me on a bunch of meds that arent really helping the pain. They gave me some vicodin but thats just a short term fix.
> Ive read that edibles can help with this disease alot so tomorrow im gonna try and make some cannibutter. If you guys have any experience with making this let me know if this looks like a good plan.
> 2 cups margerin
> 1 cup water
> ...



James sorry to hear your sic bro I wish you a speedy recovery..

Anyhoo don't use margerin bro stick with real butter... Take a tub of that through in the truck of your car wait a year open it up and tell me what you find...


----------



## james42 (Feb 15, 2012)

To late dude. Made it yesterday but havent tried it yet. Will it be junk with margirin?
Edit: did some research and the margirin although not ideal will work


----------



## james42 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I tried the butter out yesterday and as much as I hate to say it ,that stuff is just to much for me. I took a half teaspoon and mixed it with some peanut butter to guage my tolerence. After about a hour I was feeling pretty good and was suprised how well that little bit worked. I then decided to go out fishing. About half way to my shanty it hit me like a mac truck. I basically just took a four hour nap on the floor of my shanty. It wasnt until about 8 hours later that I started to snap out of it.
I dont know what im gonna do with the rest of it but theres not too many days that I feel like intentionaly putting myself into a coma, so it probably wont get used


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2012)

james42 said:


> Well I tried the butter out yesterday and as much as I hate to say it ,that stuff is just to much for me. I took a half teaspoon and mixed it with some peanut butter to guage my tolerence. After about a hour I was feeling pretty good and was suprised how well that little bit worked. I then decided to go out fishing. About half way to my shanty it hit me like a mac truck. I basically just took a four hour nap on the floor of my shanty. It wasnt until about 8 hours later that I started to snap out of it.
> I dont know what im gonna do with the rest of it but theres not too many days that I feel like intentionaly putting myself into a coma, so it probably wont get used


Ohh fawwwwk man that sucks lol! Try cutting it to 1/4 strength and always find a guinea pig haha.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 16, 2012)

james42 said:


> Well I tried the butter out yesterday and as much as I hate to say it ,that stuff is just to much for me. I took a half teaspoon and mixed it with some peanut butter to guage my tolerence. After about a hour I was feeling pretty good and was suprised how well that little bit worked. I then decided to go out fishing. About half way to my shanty it hit me like a mac truck. I basically just took a four hour nap on the floor of my shanty. It wasnt until about 8 hours later that I started to snap out of it.
> I dont know what im gonna do with the rest of it but theres not too many days that I feel like intentionaly putting myself into a coma, so it probably wont get used


I'd say take less or build up a better tolerance. Also the type of bud you make the butter with can have a pretty big effect on how it makes you feel. You can also control how strong the butter is...sometimes I will make a 50% batch for people I know have lower tolerances. I've actually heard of a rookie throwing up from edibles. and my old ladies dad called her all fuckin crazy on one. So yea no tolerance they will get cha... If your already a toker with a decent tolerance tho they have their place. You could also try juicing the fan leaves (no trichs). A lot of people claim the natural plant material has antispastic properties with no associated 'high'.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Butter messes me up too. I smoke a few times per week, usually only 3 or 4 hits when I smoke. I think my tolerance is not either good or bad but I definitely don't need a lot of butter to toast me out. The pot is really good so it doesn't take much to blow me out lol.


----------



## james42 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ill probably just keep making hash with my trim and make a shitload of brownies to give to my buddies that I know wont freek out on them. It was a fun experiment


----------



## james42 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Butter messes me up too. I smoke a few times per week, usually only 3 or 4 hits when I smoke. I think my tolerance is not either good or bad but I definitely don't need a lot of butter to toast me out. The pot is really good so it doesn't take much to blow me out lol.


My tolerence is pretty low lately to but that shit is just crazy. that was just a half teaspoon. Not tablespoon
I should have known though. This dope is about as potent as anything ive ever smoked and I put a solid 2oz of it in two cups of butter


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey james, that sucks bro i have either crohns or ibs they dont know fo sho. i do have 6 ulcers. but i deal with 3 or 4 days a week also. it plain ass sucks. i hope ya can find some relief. i did some hot green tea this morn as per my wife and i did feel better then uk jungle cheese and i lost the nausea. also try papaya extract. u can get em at the dollar store im sure. but u have to like 3 or 4 . i eat like 6 or 7 i just pour a small hanful. they taste good 2. good luck with ur butter. and do use real butter next time. personally i cant get off on butter. really no effect on pain. but i use my 23 bag of hash to make my medibles. it works good for me. good luck to you bro hope these ideas help ya out..


----------



## james42 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks hammer. your right that it just plain sucks


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2012)

james42 said:


> My tolerence is pretty low lately to but that shit is just crazy. that was just a half teaspoon. Not tablespoon
> I should have known though. This dope is about as potent as anything ive ever smoked and I put a solid 2oz of it in two cups of butter


Daaaaamn, that's some serious shit right there! lol


----------



## Marky (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate waiting. I ordered my indica mix pack from Sannie on feb. 1st, now its going to be the 17th tomorrow and still nothing. How long does it usually take to get an order from Sannie to michigan? I just found out that my only seed that I had been vegging for the last 6 weeks is a male. So i'm bummed, I shut my light off for now. I have nothing going until I hopefully get my seeds in the mail. FUCK!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Marky said:


> I hate waiting. I ordered my indica mix pack from Sannie on feb. 1st, now its going to be the 17th tomorrow and still nothing. How long does it usually take to get an order from Sannie to michigan? I just found out that my only seed that I had been vegging for the last 6 weeks is a male. So i'm bummed, I shut my light off for now. I have nothing going until I hopefully get my seeds in the mail. FUCK!


Sannies is usually pretty quick, I would expect it any day. If you email him he would probably tell you when he shipped it, their communication is great and they're cool as hell.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 17, 2012)

I to have a order that they said was shipped on Feb2 and still nothing
hope they get here so I can be ready for spring planting


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 17, 2012)

spring is just around the corner.. cant wait. hurry the fuck up. sic of bein stuck in this dam housetrailer. at least its been a descent winter. i got a bit paranoid last year so i wont be growing outside this year. good luck to u all.


----------



## Marky (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats good to know that your order was said to have shipped the same day as mine. Hopefully someone in the postal service didn't take both of our orders. I was doing some reading about sannies and read that lately a lot of orders from him were having a hard time reaching the US. Im hopeing that maybe they are just taking a little while longer because maybe he didn't actually ship them on the 2nd like he said. All we can do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea do we get them or are we just out the money


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 17, 2012)

You'll get them, Sannie takes care of packaging. Even included a nice bonus with my order. I ordered Jan 30 and received today, so look out for your delivery perhaps tomorrow


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 17, 2012)

hope u get em soon guys.


----------



## Marky (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks hammerhead and shwagbag I hope they get here today or monday. I really need to start growing something I haven't smoked in over 2 months.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 18, 2012)

well nothing today Monday is a holiday so hoping for Tuesday


----------



## Marky (Feb 18, 2012)

Same here Green Dave. Nothing today in the mailbox except more medical bills! I put the bills in a "pay with october harvest pile" on my corner of my desk. Like you said hopefully tuesday for seeds.


----------



## greengenez (Feb 19, 2012)

Sannie is top notch. You will get them. If not, send a message.

Maybe tax time's got him busy.


----------



## hic (Mar 16, 2012)

sorry to hear the news james but happy you would share it with us.


----------



## delstele (Mar 16, 2012)

What the hell??? Where did all the pages for this tread go?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 16, 2012)

well I got my order with a bonus of spongepots
Sannie is a standup guy


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 16, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> well I got my order with a bonus of spongepots
> Sannie is a standup guy


I'm really glad it worked out for you GD, I knew it would. Those organic spongepots are pretty sweet!


----------



## hic (Mar 16, 2012)

good to hear GD!

A spring fling is requested.

420 be around saturday...get the mail.


----------



## Marky (Mar 16, 2012)

That at least gives me some hope that you got your order. Im still waiting. I got nothing today in the mail.


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2012)

My move is almost complete! I am about an hour north of were I used to be. Seedlings have been started and mommies are about to get cloned for the summer... Will have 20 - 24 plants done in july. They rest will be done when they are done.

spring fling is requested..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2012)

moving north is a good call  when you get up my way let me know


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2012)

420 - the beans in the glass beads are CM's Onion Skunk "female" x Black Widow"indica male". The beans in the smaller beads are a mix of outdoor from 2010... Critical Mass f-2, Critical Trainwreck, Sweet Tooth f-2, Sweet Tooth x CM, CM x Mandala 1.


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice to see ya JOC. Yea I wanna get up your way sometime soon.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 17, 2012)

Hic
Did you move your home or just the ladies?
Spring fling could be possable
I have 4 of the CM X Sweet tooth do you think they will finish outdoors ok
Do you think the Herijuana will finish out doors in time?
PM me with who you think we should have for the fling. Def the same as last year + 2 or 3


----------



## delstele (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm down for a spring fling...


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2012)

GD everything is headed up north the plants the family the dog. I have outgrown grant.

Hammer that should put me damn close to you, I am about 10 minutes from baldwin.


----------



## hic (Mar 17, 2012)

GD - I know heri will finish. Would make an excellent outdoor plant if crossed for more weight. I am telling you strait up if you want the hard core power you will have to find the smaller shorter less yeilding sandlewood pheno. All phenos I have ever seen were done real early, I mean real early.


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2012)

GD - I have seen 3 phenos of heri and that is it. Pretty damn stable and each a good plant. Watch for the males. me and my relative got lots of males with heri.

420 - you get those beans yesterday?


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 2074875View attachment 2074879




GD 2 heri phenos. sandlewood is not being grown in mass quantities outdoors due to her yeild. Although her sister will be due to it's heavier yeild and speedy flowering


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 2074898View attachment 2074911


Heri x Vortex smells more grapey upbeat then mom hope it bites like dad. Potential mother for a Blueberry dad.

GD - I have 3 of those st x cm seeds going currently.... hope i find a big jammer.


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 2074916

BTW the other heri x vortex is alot like dad, it's in the middle 2nd one back. Got some sct "heri x critical trainwreck", bluberry, heri xvortex, heri, ct going on right now also have a heri x "apollo" vortex in male form for whatever.


----------



## hic (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 2074928

babies! Get em going with the sun right off the bat. I have about 10 more in newspaper sprouting and ready for dirt today. These and those are all sct and I will begin flowering those in a black room sometime in may. I will also flower the Blueberries in may and perhaps the cm x st we will see.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 18, 2012)

hic said:


> View attachment 2074916
> 
> BTW the other heri x vortex is alot like dad, it's in the middle 2nd one back. Got some sct "heri x critical trainwreck", bluberry, heri xvortex, heri, ct going on right now also have a heri x "apollo" vortex in male form for whatever.


That's a hefty room Hic! Do you run AC in there to keep it cool? Looks really nice man.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2012)

hic said:


> View attachment 2074928
> 
> babies! Get em going with the sun right off the bat. I have about 10 more in newspaper sprouting and ready for dirt today. These and those are all sct and I will begin flowering those in a black room sometime in may. I will also flower the Blueberries in may and perhaps the cm x st we will see.


ours are outside in the side all day now and there are between 1-20 ready to be potted and hauled into the spots as soon as we hit mid april. my wife has her Hasta's (some flower) sprouting purple tips out of the old fox farm that was there from the winter


----------



## 420forlife15 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hic, I see them now lol had to open my eyes alittle better, i didnt think they would have been mixed in, but thanks again doode now that i have beans to put in the ground i have almost everything i need, i cant wait!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 19, 2012)

Hic
Have you crossed the Heri with CM ?? might take care of the yeild
I may cross Heri with my Dr Greenthumb G13 as it is a huge yeilder and not to bad on its own but would like to take it up a knotch
The CM x ST is a monster the bitch is taking over the room


----------



## hic (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad to hear she is a fatty GD!. To answer your question I did not cross heri with CM. I crossed it with critical trainwreck for yeild. Just so happens I just back crossed ct to a sct. Also noted is that the same mom was used in the backcross as the first cross. I will take a pic of a CT in a couple days. 

420 - like I said the glass holds the Black widow x onionskunk kids! I have not ran these yet so you can tell us all about them.
the other pack is full of seeds that will finish in MI's outdoors. Make us proud you are this years newest poster!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> Hey hic i got the package man, i was excited as hellto open it but when i got it open i didnt find any beans.. did you put them inside something in the box lol if so ill look in one minute.


some people dont like their gifts to be broadcast over hte internet for every swinging dick and cop to see. May want to edit your post and erase the name.


----------



## hic (Mar 19, 2012)

Gonna get shit done aint we boys.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2012)

weather says above temps and rainfall for April and the rest of march gets into the 70´s lows of 40'50´s at night. we are putting the older ones outside tonight in their spots.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 19, 2012)

The Crap shoot good luck man Michigan weather never can tell


----------



## hic (Mar 19, 2012)

View attachment 2077845View attachment 2077847

Well it aint as big as the one in the greenhouse but it will have to do for now. There is a picture of critical trainwreck.

Schwag - I am not using AC although very tempted to start running the lights at night. IDK cause I am moving on and after these ladies are done I will be shuttinh that building down. Gotta keep moving will have to go bigger next time... next fall.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2012)

To those of you looking to put your plants out now and leave them, there is more to be concerned about than just the weather. It is very likely that they start to flower if you put them out now. I don't grow outdoors, but I would definitely not put anything out to stay. 

An early start also means some monsters that may attract attention as well as some demanding plants that will be hungry. Be safe outdoor growers and best of luck this year.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 19, 2012)

Im Jealous of all you southerners. I havent even started any of my seeds yet. I usually cant put anything out doors until Memorial Day, but the early spring may have me putting some stuff outdoors early. 

It looks like I wont be getting a chance to try my Iranian crossed with a herijuana male until mid summer because I underestimated the time it would take to grow the parents. 

But I will overcome this temporary setback. I have a winters worth of seeds collected and a few bad ass spots picked out. Mostly pink champagne crosses. IDK if they will finish in time because Pink champagne will finish in the beginning of october and the frost will ususally kill it before then.


----------



## hic (Mar 20, 2012)

Start the seeds so you are no longer jealous.lol Hey wasnt it you sailor jerry that was speaking of a hike this spring? What is pink champagne"bloodline"

Ahh shwag thanks for showing concern for the younglings. What shwag says is true at least mid may for planting in the wild.


----------



## hic (Mar 20, 2012)

hammer - guess I am more like 15 minutes from baldwin. 

I wonder about growing a plant with lights running 6 on and 6 off. Could a person get a plant done in a month? What about 7 on 5 off? Any one round here ever try it?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 20, 2012)

Im not sure of the bloodline to tell you the truth. My friend brought it from Colorado to MI and he says he thinks it is a pheno of Champagne which is a cross of a burmese landrace with Hashplant. Its indica dominant. It finishes in about 8 weeks but can be harvested as early as 6 weeks if started from a clone. The plant yellows mid way through flower then it turns a deep purple color. It is a pretty good yeilder and is very resinous. 

I posted a couple pics a while ago of my trip to Isle Royale last summer. I havent got any plans to go hiking yet this spring. Gotta wait until the trails dry out a bit before I head into the woods. I usually get all my spring hiking done while scouting for grow spots.


----------



## tcmike (Mar 20, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> weather says above temps and rainfall for April and the rest of march gets into the 70´s lows of 40'50´s at night. we are putting the older ones outside tonight in their spots.


The deer would love to see some nice green plants this early around my area. Haven't put the snowblower away yet.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2012)

i have the pots ready to go and i am chomping at the bit to get them outside.........but they are under the light for more time i guess. i put them outside during the day and back under the T5's to finish the 18/6. I like and appreciate the comments since i am 99% an indoors grower, outdoors is full of rainbows and lollipops to me, so your words do carry a bit of weight, a sincere thank you!!
I'd liek you all but that button isnt around anymroe


----------



## hic (Mar 20, 2012)

JOC were you able to grow a few outdoors last season?

Sailor - sounds like a good smoke, will have to try someday.

I thought that someone was talking about doing a hike in spring cannot remember who it was - thought it was you sailor.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2012)

I didnt, chickened out. But this year is make or break, trying to decide to spread the pots all over or just keep them close but away from prying eyes


----------



## 420forlife15 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will do my best to make all of you proud, and i will definitely let you guys know how the black widow x onion skunk does. I cant wait to get my babies started!


----------



## hic (Mar 21, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I didnt, chickened out. But this year is make or break, trying to decide to spread the pots all over or just keep them close but away from prying eyes


this year is make. just don't put em out too early or they will flower and they will not veg again till the end of june or july. Have some spread out and have some close. Keep the money out in the woods keep what you love at home.


----------



## hic (Mar 21, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> I will do my best to make all of you proud, and i will definitely let you guys know how the black widow x onion skunk does. I cant wait to get my babies started!


Get em ran so we can get ya going on something else! would have took more time into the seeds but I thought fuck 50 50 he is a cop .... Good Luck!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2012)

hic said:


> this year is make. just don't put em out too early or they will flower and they will not veg again till the end of june or july. Have some spread out and have some close. Keep the money out in the woods keep what you love at home.


there is no money, its all testers to see how things run, I am not counting on these at all, if they give me something..its all gravy.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Mar 21, 2012)

hic said:


> Get em ran so we can get ya going on something else! would have took more time into the seeds but I thought fuck 50 50 he is a cop .... Good Luck!


I will very soon i just have to pick up a few more things to complete my grow box and then i cans start em off and no deffinately not, im just sick of paying for my weed and wanted to give it a try and grow my own.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 21, 2012)

hic said:


> GD everything is headed up north the plants the family the dog. I have outgrown grant.
> 
> Hammer that should put me damn close to you, I am about 10 minutes from baldwin.


thats kewl man. if ur north i ride by ur place all summer. im in for a fling.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 21, 2012)

hic said:


> GD everything is headed up north the plants the family the dog. I have outgrown grant.
> 
> Hammer that should put me damn close to you, I am about 10 minutes from baldwin.



baldwin aint any bigger. lol ull like ludington. kewl town. if ur up to a meet and burn im in. p/m me


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 24, 2012)

Thought I'd sharea pic of what Im doing this weekend. Watching my friends house while he visits his girlfriend. Heres a little shot of the bloom room. there are 8 1000w liquid cooled lights in here. Ill try to take some more pics once the lights come on today. 



Sorry the photo is so huge. Ill try to get some better ones later.


----------



## delstele (Mar 24, 2012)

SJ.. Nice room bro killer sea of buds....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 24, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> View attachment 2084855


I think i came in my shorts.......nice work to your friend


----------



## 420greendream (Mar 24, 2012)

dam sailor jerry thats some boss shit. respect


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 24, 2012)

We still have some kinks to work out. We're working on a heat exchanger to help cool the liquid cooled lights better so we can fire up another 8 lights.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Mar 24, 2012)

SJ, that is a sweet ass setup doode


----------



## hic (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn nice sailor!


----------



## hic (Mar 25, 2012)

Boy O Boy had to remove ALOT of fucking trees this week at the new pad. Never buy a woods and expect a greenhouse just to magically appear. Life would suck if I had to wake up everyday and work the logging industry. Glad that shit is over! - Phase 1 complete.

BTW greenhouse will be at least 4 x 8 bigger this year, at least.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 25, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> We still have some kinks to work out. We're working on a heat exchanger to help cool the liquid cooled lights better so we can fire up another 8 lights.


Are you using aquarium water chillers?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 25, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Are you using aquarium water chillers?


Trying to avoid the aquarium chillers because of the price of them. My buddy has a 1500 gallon reservoir for the lights. He wants to see if he can break the lights into 4 light circuits and then run each circuit through a car radiator with a couple electronic fans drawing air past the radiator. 

He wants to see if that is enough to keep the lights cool enough. If not then its time to start looking for a chiller.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 25, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Trying to avoid the aquarium chillers because of the price of them. My buddy has a 1500 gallon reservoir for the lights. He wants to see if he can break the lights into 4 light circuits and then run each circuit through a car radiator with a couple electronic fans drawing air past the radiator.
> 
> He wants to see if that is enough to keep the lights cool enough. If not then its time to start looking for a chiller.


I've used an aquarium chiller with an Ice box attachment and it worked great. What are the temps now? It looks hot as hell just looking at the pictures lol. Good luck keeping it cool, it will be a challenge but I hope you can do it on the cheap!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw a guy took a dehumidifier and made a chiller said it would freeze the res solid if not carful
you may want to look at that before spending alot of $$$


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 26, 2012)

A res that size is huge, that helps, but the res would have to be in a different room that was much cooler and have one helluva pump to push that height and distance. I used about 80 gallons of water and an aquarium chiller. The chiller could barely keep up but it kept the temps under 80 in my 4 x 4 box. You might need a damn central air unit for a room that size lol. That's quite an operation!


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 1, 2012)

where is everyone.. like i dont know. lol


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was wondering the same thing hammer


----------



## hic (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to move back JOC. 

GD- you grew DP blueberry correct? 

Sailor- I was thinking that maybe you should just rent a old pamida store and move on to other problems.

Tis almost time, got all heris cloned yesterday. SCT #1 will get cut for clones in 2 weeks. 19 out of 20 sct seeds popped. it looks like at least 6 males in the Blueberry bunch, 1 of the males smells like bluberry pretty damn good if stem is rubbed. Will have a good male Blueberry if my boys need one, just let me know.

So we are about off for the summer. I did exactly what I said I was going to do last year which was "test the waters in newaygo county" so this year that does not need to happen. This year much like last year except I will try not to smash this computer in a fit of pissyness. 

We are so close... final preperations for the begining are underway. Next step rebuild greenhose up north.


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy Tuesday!

delstele - what ya growing outside?


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2012)

hic.... ur box is full. hey man u want to get together and do some swapping? i have some excellent stuff. and hopefully u can give me some advice on starting seedlings. since u r a master.. 

good luck outdoor growers. should be a huge year


----------



## rzza (Apr 3, 2012)

sup yall ?


----------



## hic (Apr 3, 2012)

sup rzza dude!

hammer - i'll clean out that mail. I wil also help out any way possible with the seed.

Well found some black mushrooms today up in some state land by the new pad. I will begin in the next week or so venturing into the woods with shovel. Why do you start so early you ask? Cause I got alot of holes to dig I answer.

Mushroom season as stated in previous spring posts is the perfect cover for being in the woods come spring. Go in the morning to dig, cause the world is at work or stilll sleeping. Go ahead and run the math it is true.

I cant wait... rzza we gonna grow 1 together this year or what? 

Spring Fling? Get ahold of someone if ya wanna go. Gotta get er done soon or spring will be gone. All of you with med cards should be expected to attend I think or basically fuck ya cause its time to have the fellowship it is year 3 and if you guys cannot trust each other by now you may never. If you do not trust each other why bother with pretending you do. 

I trust all of you until I have reason not to. I could see trying to bust a bunch of smugglers or coke dealers but most of us on hear are just normal guys trying to make it threw this life. I have no fear and hold little respect for who do on such mild topics such as that of prosecution for trying to come to terms with reality. We did not come from the same pussy but we were cut from the same loaf. 

I don't give a fuck about alot it is sad but it is true. But I think I could like a few of you. get ahold of GD or let me know I say 14th or 21st.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well good news guys i got my cabinet finished and im ready to go and i found a few spots in the woods, ive been searchin all this week and found a nice spot today so i am all ready to go its almost time to start the ladies i dont no about you guys but this is all i think about


----------



## delstele (Apr 4, 2012)

hic said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> delstele - what ya growing outside?


I'm gonna run BW Tres Sister ECSD #9 and a strain called Burgundy.

I'm down for a spring get together...


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2012)

hic said:


> We did not come from the same pussy but we were cut from the same loaf.


Classic !


----------



## delstele (Apr 4, 2012)

rzza said:


> sup yall ?


Sappin wit u where U been? Hope all is growing good..


----------



## rzza (Apr 4, 2012)

All is well,thanks....specially after this crop finishes up


----------



## delstele (Apr 5, 2012)

Good man glad to hear that...


----------



## hic (Apr 6, 2012)

what ya growing rzza?


----------



## hic (Apr 6, 2012)

delstele guess what.... your box is full


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2012)

medijuana, la woman, hindu kush,ak47, qwubble

its my final rounds for all the strains except hindu kush. thats the only mom i saved.

i have a mutual friend,from the boards who is growing out the sct and hXq. Ill get cuts from him later down the road.


----------



## delstele (Apr 6, 2012)

Cleared box MR hic..lol


----------



## hic (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 2111057

some of what I will begin flowering in MAY.


----------



## hic (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 2111065

At the cost of 3 dollars clones. I cannot justify buying a cloning machine. Low overhead is often found in the ways of oldschool. Newschool is not needed for so much. That is the main reason for high overhead 'newschool'


----------



## hic (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 2111356


another one to flower in may.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 7, 2012)

hic said:


> sup rzza dude!
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck about alot it is sad but it is true. But I think I could like a few of you. get ahold of GD or let me know I say 14th or 21st.



im thinkin either of those dates are fine. im lettin ya know now.. lol


----------



## hic (Apr 8, 2012)

Bring it hammer!


----------



## delstele (Apr 9, 2012)

So whats the deal with the sprig fling?


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2012)

well I am currently really debating on letting that big herijuana female continue vegging. I am led to believe that if I veg her out for any more length of time she will be a pain in the ass inside the black room come end of may. Damn I do not wanna grow indoors any more till late fall! I was hoping that my last round would be the last for the season. I am a few weeks out from moving and really there is no place for me to flower indoors right now where I am headed. I do not wanna drive an hour every morning and every night to make sure all is well in the current facility... Oh well I am glad that, that is the big problem today and nothing serious. Stiill sucks though.


Black Widow X "heri x vortex" seeds have been harvested! Heri x "heri x vortex" seeds have been harvested "backcrossed"! Critical Trainwreck has been backcrossed with the help of Super Critical Trainwreck. Heri x Vortex has been F-2d.

Was a nice day today. Found 2 mushrooms. sucks


----------



## hic (Apr 9, 2012)

I have not heard frome james in awhile. james you around?. Hows it going ?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 9, 2012)

hic said:


> well I am currently really debating on letting that big herijuana female continue vegging. I am led to believe that if I veg her out for any more length of time she will be a pain in the ass inside the black room come end of may. Damn I do not wanna grow indoors any more till late fall! I was hoping that my last round would be the last for the season. I am a few weeks out from moving and really there is no place for me to flower indoors right now where I am headed. I do not wanna drive an hour every morning and every night to make sure all is well in the current facility... Oh well I am glad that, that is the big problem today and nothing serious. Stiill sucks though.
> 
> 
> Black Widow X "heri x vortex" seeds have been harvested! Heri x "heri x vortex" seeds have been harvested "backcrossed"! Critical Trainwreck has been backcrossed with the help of Super Critical Trainwreck. Heri x Vortex has been F-2d.
> ...


Scrog her!


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have a patriot guard mission on saturday. escort for the vietnam moving memorial. hope the fling happens son while i have some smoke. lol. running out fast. cant afford any at this point. hopefully have a ahrvest in the next week. i hope.. then im set again.


----------



## hic (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey boys how they hangin?

Transplanted the BB and the heri ma. Aint gonna be able to scrog her but will tie down good. All is well in my neck of the woods. Wont be long till I start digging a few holes.

I hear ya hammer.


----------



## hic (Apr 12, 2012)

Wont be long hammer. Hey where did you live again?


----------



## hic (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn it hammer pm is full.


----------



## Marky (Apr 15, 2012)

Hic, how exactly are you going to flower those plants in may? It sounds like something I should be doing too in may. What is the method?


----------



## james42 (Apr 16, 2012)

i havent been on here in awhile. been busy though. i recycled the dirt from 11 of last years holes and consolodated it into 5 giant holes. i amended the old stuff with some more of the local soil and added blood meal, organic marical grow and water crystals.
im pretty confident that i can pull the same yeild or better then last year off a third of the number of plants.
im a little late getting my seeds but im not too worried. dr.greenthumb says my order will ship today. 
does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your order?


----------



## james42 (Apr 16, 2012)

hic said:


> I have not heard frome james in awhile. james you around?. Hows it going ?


im here hic. been super busy. 
ill be starting my irg13's as soon as the order comes in. getting a later start this intentionally. no more root bound crouded plants in my tiny grow room


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 18, 2012)

ahhh dammit i feel like such a dumbass right now i just broke the mouthpiece off my bubbler, well looks like i have the fun job of repairing it lol hope everything is well with all you guys


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey sorry guys been bussy as hell out of town running my ass off but getting ready to put the girls out doors
Hope everyone is ready and that the guys that jumped the gun and put the ladies out early pulled through
Good Luck All
GD


----------



## hic (Apr 19, 2012)

Marky said:


> Hic, how exactly are you going to flower those plants in may? It sounds like something I should be doing too in may. What is the method?


Build a black room! a shed with no windows. Gonna put the ladies in the Greenhouse from 9am to 9pm and in the blackroom from 901am to 901pm. It is possible for 2 harvest a summer. I used to do it before I moved to alaska to have smoke for summer


----------



## hic (Apr 19, 2012)

who here has grown dutch passion blueberry regular? anybody

I also hope everything is going good for everyone... especially you james. Do you have all you need for this year? dirt,nutes, for the summer. 

hammer - what is that in baldwin I saw?... is that a compassion club on 37 south of town. Bought $800 dollars worth of lumber for the Greenhouse this morning and on the way home from baldwin lumber I thought I saw a marijuana shack. a couple miles south of the lumberyard. Have you been there?


----------



## james42 (Apr 20, 2012)

yea hic. i have everything ready to go. im hoping for a little less stressfull year this year now that i have a little experience under my belt.
i just hope my order from the dr shows up soon. its time to get these girls growing


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2012)

James
im sure you will be happy with the Iranian G1:
i have them going out again this year

Hic are you livin in the new place yet or still in the old one


----------



## tcmike (Apr 20, 2012)

james42 said:


> i havent been on here in awhile. been busy though. i recycled the dirt from 11 of last years holes and consolodated it into 5 giant holes. i amended the old stuff with some more of the local soil and added blood meal, organic marical grow and water crystals.
> im pretty confident that i can pull the same yeild or better then last year off a third of the number of plants.
> im a little late getting my seeds but im not too worried. dr.greenthumb says my order will ship today.
> does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your order?


I've allways have gotten mine in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Apr 20, 2012)

What up outdoor??? 

Sounds like everybody's doing 
Good so far this year!! I'm gunna be doin a greenhouse 
Myself will get alot of pics but I have trouble uploading
Since I'm on my phone an don't have a comp.


----------



## james42 (Apr 20, 2012)

tcmike said:


> I've allways have gotten mine in 7 - 10 days.


thats what i wanted to hear. thanks


----------



## james42 (Apr 20, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> James
> im sure you will be happy with the Iranian G1:
> i have them going out again this year


i sure hope so. thats all im putting out this year


----------



## hic (Apr 21, 2012)

mrcokeandcrown - what ya puttin in the GH?


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey fellas how bad do you think 10-15 small plants around a foot and a half tall will smell, like if im 5 feet from it could i smell it?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> hey fellas how bad do you think 10-15 small plants around a foot and a half tall will smell, like if im 5 feet from it could i smell it?


if you're 50 feet from them you'll smell it. lol


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 21, 2012)

i was just wonderin cuz i mean i got 5 old bagseed goin right now just to see how much they would smell and there 2 weeks and already almost a foot and it doesnt smell atall yet


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 21, 2012)

hic said:


> who here has grown dutch passion blueberry regular? anybody
> 
> I also hope everything is going good for everyone... especially you james. Do you have all you need for this year? dirt,nutes, for the summer.
> 
> hammer - what is that in baldwin I saw?... is that a compassion club on 37 south of town. Bought $800 dollars worth of lumber for the Greenhouse this morning and on the way home from baldwin lumber I thought I saw a marijuana shack. a couple miles south of the lumberyard. Have you been there?





hic said:


> who here has grown dutch passion blueberry regular? anybody
> 
> I also hope everything is going good for everyone... especially you james. Do you have all you need for this year? dirt,nutes, for the summer.
> 
> hammer - what is that in baldwin I saw?... is that a compassion club on 37 south of town. Bought $800 dollars worth of lumber for the Greenhouse this morning and on the way home from baldwin lumber I thought I saw a marijuana shack. a couple miles south of the lumberyard. Have you been there?



hey hic, yea w2hen it was open. there was also another one south of that just south of river. thge tobaccdo shop. i was a member of that one. the other one was from lansing. i didnt like those people. felt to me like they were criminals. you must be extremely rich to buy lumber from baldwin lumber co. i go to big rapids or ludington. and the ace hdw. they are for sure real fuckin criminals. they treat u like shit there. i got kiked out for life because of the way thety handle there business. lol.. tis ok i go to reed city now its only 21 miles from home..




420forlife15 said:


> i was just wonderin cuz i mean i got 5 old bagseed goin right now just to see how much they would smell and there 2 weeks and already almost a foot and it doesnt smell atall yet


they will.


hey all shits been goin on with my puter . screwed up. hows everybody. glad to hear ya'll been busy gettin ready for planting season. good luck guys.

im not doing outdoors. got to paranoid last year. and dident get much. but got some nice shit indoors. just harvesated some uk jungle cheese. yummie and a good buzz.got a p/e coming up but its kinda fucked up. when the heat went out in room last winter they were just short of froze. so it took every thing that was dyin about 3 weeks. then i gave it another week so total veg is about 10 weeks in a 5 gal buket. the flowers are very fluffy but huge prolly 6 in around. but got a good buzz. im stoned on the ukjc just ramblin have a good 1 folks.


----------



## hic (Apr 22, 2012)

420 - what about those onion widows?

hammer - I know they were more expensive but I wanna keep the money in the hands of residents. I got 2 bad post out of the deal that they will come and replace. Good info hammer all the way around! thanks


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Apr 22, 2012)

Hic - I'll be throwing a qrazy train(tga), a pineapple express(g13labs)
A sweet deep grapefruit(dinafem), an a sour ak. Was gunna go
With straight tga strains but my patients like his shit way 
To much an always smoke it up way to fast so I'm keepin
Slot of them inside. Idk though I might throw a 3d or a jacks
Cleaner2 or maybe even a Ace of spades. But with mi weather
I'm hesitant to put out any heavy sativas, as they might not
Finish.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Apr 22, 2012)

So whens d-day? I was thinking im gunna put them in 
Somewhere around the first week of may. I will have lights
In my gh but kinda waiting to see what the weathers like.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> i was just wonderin cuz i mean i got 5 old bagseed goin right now just to see how much they would smell and there 2 weeks and already almost a foot and it doesnt smell atall yet


If you put 10-15 1' tall plants out at the start of the grow season they're going to be sizable plants come august/september. I'm not an outdoor grower but if you grow them right your 1' tall plants could easily be monsters if you're putting any effort into them. That means lots of buds which also means lots of odor come flower season.


----------



## hic (Apr 22, 2012)

cokeandcrown - sounds like you got a tastey lineup for summer!. If it helps tga vortex was done about the same time as sweet tooth oct 20 - 28th. My floral Black Widow couldnt even finish last year.."took to long to switch and flower". So anything with spacequeen and no more sativa in it should finish. I would think most crosses of spacequeen will finish if crossed with a indica dominant. Example spacequeen x trainwreck should finish. Agent orange finished.


----------



## hic (Apr 22, 2012)

d-day for me is usually last week of may. just usually depends on how things feel and they usually feel good 3rd week of may with a good 7 day forcast.

Be carefull putting plants outdoors from indoors. the lack of hours witht the sun can make em wanna flower...losing weeks of growth.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Right on Hic, we'll have about 14.2 hours of daylight on May 1. Today is 13.7 which doesn't seem like much of a difference, but if I was growing outside I sure wouldn't push it. August 19th is also 13.7 to give you an idea relating to when your plants have started to flower before. Here is a handy link!

http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/coordsmotion/daylighthoursexplorer.html


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 22, 2012)

im likin ur idea of putting plants in a dark room for 12 and putting outside for 12,hic my schedule is 0n @ 2000 hrs and off @ 0800. would i have to start changin my light hours now to catch up with the sun. or do i let them go an off cycle once. and how much stress can this cause? thanks hic. what ch got goin this week. i gotta head to b/.r one day this week. let me know bud. lets burn 1 or 2 or.......


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hic- i still got em i was just doing a test run with the bagseed to see how my cabinet and everything works.
Shwagbag- i dont plan on putting all of them in one spot i have a few locations so it wont smell as bad and size isnt to much of a worry so i think i should be good


----------



## james42 (Apr 23, 2012)

my beans came in today. only took 7 days. i didnt waste any time getting them started. game on!!!!


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 2136217View attachment 2136219


Sure wish I could lock this genetic down. 3 growths all the way up! talk about critical mass if it could be.

Hammer - the plants will reconize the minutes of light getting longer outside. I would give em 16 on before transplant outside. They will reconize. They may stay in limbo for a week but they will be alright as long as you are not giving them like 20 hours on before putting out......then the reconization process will take longer.


----------



## hic (Apr 24, 2012)

The more I smoke vortex the more I appreciate it. Its buzz strikes munchies like no other. The faint grapey taste of sativa is usually what is smoked with mornin coffee. BW is more intense and taste like a flower..can knock down a elephant with its sleep power that comes a couple hours after hitting it.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well you guys were right the the smell finally kicked in today, i came home around 2 and my room reaked like bud, so i had to put the ladies outside i had been putting them outside for a little bit the last 2 days cuz i new they would start smellin, so if they live cool if not its not a big deal i just couldnt have any smell coming from my room


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 24, 2012)

hic said:


> View attachment 2136217View attachment 2136219
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could lock this genetic down. 3 growths all the way up! talk about critical mass if it could be.


Do you know whether thats male or female? You dont see too many triploid females, mostly males..


----------



## hic (Apr 25, 2012)

it is a female.

420 - start them onions. Why cant you grow in your house?


----------



## hic (Apr 25, 2012)

rzza- how them sct working for the buddy?


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 25, 2012)

mornin all. Hic. im talin bout my plants in flower now. would be nice to get out from underneath that monthly rape from electric co.i can carry em in and out of dark room. but for 12 hrs it may be a little cold. i no now theres not enough lite yet.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 25, 2012)

hic- i wish i could doode,i wanna start em really bad,it was alot of fun taking care and watching the others grow i cant wait to start them but i cant have it smellin up my room cause #1 i still live at home #2 my girl doesnt even like me smoking so shed flip a bitch if she knew i was growin hahaha so ya theres my delema but ill be startin em before to long, what kind of strains were the bigger bag or was it just a bunch of em


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well here was one of the ladies the others were already outside, i put them in the woods right behind my house which isnt one of my locations cuz it isnt to big but no ones ever back there its really hard to get through so i thought they would be ok for a few days till i could get them to a better spot nut when i got home and went to check on them i had 2 that died overnight...but thats not even the worst of it ofcourse the 2 that died were there but my other 3 had dissapeared and i had them in holes and covered so looks like i wont ever put anymore back there, hope all is well with you guys


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 25, 2012)

anybody have IBLs herijuana, and or some autos i could buy?!  im in oakland county btw


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2012)

420 - it was the cold and animals. That spot is probley good. Watch for slugs when it is dry and your soil is wet. copper rings do not let slugs pass!. buy a bunny cage and keep em in that.

hammer - there is enough light, you just gotta get em used to the suns powerfull rays and off those tinker toy lumens our lights throw out.

troy - I got sct's but one of the heri mom is begining flower. Wish you would have requested heri a couple weeks ago. I have clones and also have a sandlewood pheno mom you can come cut from. If you want come cut.


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2012)

one more thing 420 never practice with bagseed tis a practice not recommended. You have over 100 good seeds run them mother fuckers......do not worry about running out I now have about 15,000 seeds of cats ass shit that I made myself.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

hic said:


> one more thing 420 never practice with bagseed tis a practice not recommended. You have over 100 good seeds run them mother fuckers......do not worry about running out I now have about 15,000 seeds of cats ass shit that I made myself.


I agree, although I've got some dank ass strains from bagseed. Chances of hermie are quite a bit more likely from bagseed n shit.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Apr 26, 2012)

ya i was pretty sure the 2 had died from the cold but the other three didnt dissapear from animals i had them still in pots and was going to go back and transplant them yestserday but when i went back they were gone and so were the pots so thats a bad place to have em so im not putting any others back there and ya i pretty much grew those just for fun i didnt plan on growing those out i have those other beans which are ALOT better lol


----------



## hic (Apr 27, 2012)

Grown bagseed 4 or 5 times. Got good buds before like you shwag but all too often was dissapointed. Last time I grew seeds from some kick ass merch I was at 12 weeks of flower and still not done... turned out to be pure junk at week 13 or so. Was the last time I grew bagseed.

Good buds can be grown from bagseed there no mistake in that but actually bagseed can be harder to grow then good genetics most the time I find with like what you said shwag hermies are hard to spot sometimes and the flowering times can get brutal. Not to mention finished product can usually let ya down.

Why grow shit when bluberry and sct are to be had for free to the michiganders.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 27, 2012)

hic said:


> Grown bagseed 4 or 5 times. Got good buds before like you shwag but all too often was dissapointed. Last time I grew seeds from some kick ass merch I was at 12 weeks of flower and still not done... turned out to be pure junk at week 13 or so. Was the last time I grew bagseed.
> 
> Good buds can be grown from bagseed there no mistake in that but actually bagseed can be harder to grow then good genetics most the time I find with like what you said shwag hermies are hard to spot sometimes and the flowering times can get brutal. Not to mention finished product can usually let ya down.
> 
> Why grow shit when bluberry and sct are to be had for free to the michiganders.


Good point Hic.... That would suck ballz to flower one of those and end up 12 weeks in only to get less than dank weed lol.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

Have my fellow outdoor growers seen the forcast. We get into the 70's next week! Keeps this up 3rd week of may and I will be able to begin transplanting into dirt and so will you.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

shwag didnt you have a nice ass for your avatar once? I thought it was you....I miss that picture.lol Morning Boys


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

Hammer - you around today? I think I am headed to bitley in a few hours.

1.5 weeks and Blueberry pollen will be mine! I have thought about it and am quit sure that from the raw materials I have to work with that vortex will be the one to use as a reset button for blueberry. blueberry x vortex = ? x blueberry

sct herijuanna vortex are all going to have BB pollen put on em... I will also make BB f-2's just in case. 

No boys have anything that needs BB pollen eh? well I asure you this is the Bluest smelling plant I have ever smelt and it is in male form. free pollen to those who seek it.

GD - where are you


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning gentlemen. 

Due to a friend of mine exceeding his plant count, I have found myself in the care of 3 of Sannies Jackberry x Killa Kush, and one mutated LA confidential that are all about 2 feet tall. I have also acquired a laundry basket full of a few of each: Iranian Auto Flower clones, 5 Jillybean seedlings, 5 NL#5 x Pink Champagne seedlings, 2 Nirvannas PPP seedlings, a couple Herijuana bagseeds, as well as a clone or two of LA confidential that isnt mutated. 

Those are just the ones I have right now. Im keeping them in a cabin in the woods right now. Im moving them onto a window sill during the day and in the evening, I am running a small honda generator to power my 400w light. Im hoping that the light will keep my iranians from flowering until the weather decides to be nice enough to put my girls outside. 

Looks like I need to get out in the woods and dig some holes! 

Do you guys haul in dirt to you grow locations? I was thinking of just amending the local soil with some rock phosphate and Alfalfa meal and putting some seedlings into it to see how they do.



Hic, I'm always down to get some new genetic material. BB pollen might be just what Ive been looking for. I wonder how it would do crossed with some LA Confidential. Blueberry Confidential?? or maybe some Blueberry crossed with some Pink Champagne, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea how would one go about getting some? I kinda wanna
Throw some at my, pineapple an qrazy train.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

I started a new Michigan business.
Dabbaragz





Clean yo dabba.


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2012)

that is too funny

https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=48007


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I started a new Michigan business.
> Dabbaragz
> 
> 
> ...



that is too funny

https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=48007


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

What my advertising technique? They frown on selling your shit on the site. So I just reviewed it..


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Good morning gentlemen.
> 
> Due to a friend of mine exceeding his plant count, I have found myself in the care of 3 of Sannies Jackberry x Killa Kush, and one mutated LA confidential that are all about 2 feet tall. I have also acquired a laundry basket full of a few of each: Iranian Auto Flower clones, 5 Jillybean seedlings, 5 NL#5 x Pink Champagne seedlings, 2 Nirvannas PPP seedlings, a couple Herijuana bagseeds, as well as a clone or two of LA confidential that isnt mutated.
> 
> ...


Nirvana Pure Power Plant? I love PPP!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

hic said:


> shwag didnt you have a nice ass for your avatar once? I thought it was you....I miss that picture.lol Morning Boys


Someone ripped it off from me so I switched. I think its time to bring it back! lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

I just popped ppp and yumboldt...


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice Swagbag! Damn.

Yea Sailor the possibilities are endless. Had like 6 males to chose from. Didnt take long. About a month into veg I rubbed this male stem and knew who was to be dad. I'll hit this male to the grapey vortex. I will find a blueberry smelling dad out of the cross. I will then hit it back to the bluest female.

GD - one of the females looks alot like the blueberry skunk pheno that was most blue. It is more taller and more sativa looking while growing. Just like the BBS one

BB is growing pretty easy oh yea I just rememberd I wanna tell you guys that I was sitting back wondering the truley easiest way to clone soooo. I took my LC1 mix and threw a pinch of black dirt in it "just a pinch". cut clones as usual except this time I am using that soil and a jimmy cup and a plastic sandwich bag and a ruberband and a heating pad. I only misted once and left them be. I will take a picture to show you. But what I am trying to say is it is working! No maitanance has been done to keep them alive.

You know when I moved to alaska a special guy showed me his grow. I was amazed at how he cloned out in the stix. stick the cutting in water for 10 seconds, apply rooting powder, set away from hps, mist occasionally in soil. Now his survival rate was more like 80% instead of 99% but it worked and I was amazed. He died btw from pancreatic cancer a few months after I met him. Hell of a guy you had to proclaim jesus christ to be the son before he would let you into his home.

Nice to see ya around dank and rzza.


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

Sailor every plot scenario is diffrent. If I find a kick ass spot and it is completly sand or acidic I remove all soil and replace. If the soil is not bad I will just take out a little and replace a little. If the soil is awesome already I wont fuck with except a few handfulls of vericulite if I remember. Apply the copper after transplant into ground.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

hic said:


> Sailor every plot scenario is diffrent. If I find a kick ass spot and it is completly sand or acidic I remove all soil and replace. If the soil is not bad I will just take out a little and replace a little. If the soil is awesome already I wont fuck with except a few handfulls of vericulite if I remember. Apply the copper after transplant into ground.


A nice conditioning or top dressing of composted manure never hurts either. Dairy Doo Michigan represent!


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 2144271View attachment 2144272

It is working.

Agreed shwag. doo is cool


----------



## hic (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 2144273

A picture just a picture and nothing but a picture


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 29, 2012)

haha. I remember driving by the dairy doo plant on west 10 when I'd drive up north just about every weekend when I went to Ferris Last year. I should swing down there and get a load of doo.

If anyone is looking for worm castings, Walts Crawlers sells worm castings for a couple bucks for a 10 lb bag of castings. They're located in vanderbilt. I gotta hook up the trailer and go down there to get some more. They just leave the bags of castings outside their building, so you can pick them up anytime. just put your money in the cash box and take what you need. 

I'm getting anxious. The leaves on the trees are barely starting to open. Spring is in the air!

Schwag, Ive heard good things about the PPP. I've never tried it before. I dont know if it will finish up here in the Frozen UP, but Ill give it hell. I have access to a cabin in the fall that I can move my plants into if they need a spot out of the frost and rain to finish. They wont get much light except for the windows but at least they wont freeze and rot. 


anyone had any luck mushroom hunting? I went yesterday and I only found one. But the area looked like someone had already been there and kicked all the leaves around looking for morels.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Apr 29, 2012)

Will strawberry cough finish in Michigan? Its a 9 week strain... Its the only veging plant i had to clone off of at this time and i clipped enough for my guerrilla grow. Last year mine were found by railroad police... This spot that im using this year is a spot that i used 2 years ago with a friend and he used it last year. So, i clipped 60 clones and have 50 seedlings. When is everybody planting? I was thinking like 2 weeks would be safe...


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> haha. I remember driving by the dairy doo plant on west 10 when I'd drive up north just about every weekend when I went to Ferris Last year. I should swing down there and get a load of doo.
> 
> If anyone is looking for worm castings, Walts Crawlers sells worm castings for a couple bucks for a 10 lb bag of castings. They're located in vanderbilt. I gotta hook up the trailer and go down there to get some more. They just leave the bags of castings outside their building, so you can pick them up anytime. just put your money in the cash box and take what you need.
> 
> ...


I'm going to stop in Vanderbilt this week and get some worm poo! Sounds like a great price.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2012)

i go by dairy doo all the time. but havent tried it. its easy to build a worm farm. then u have the castings and also the worm juice. 

hey hic. been busy as hell getting ready for blessing. its just 19 days till the party starts. was hoping to have a guy here that can test for potency of the medicine. but he turned out to be an ass a hole. so need to figure something out. we usually have a class for the cardholder. last year my bud showed everybody how to make bho. this year is up in the air. maybe a j rollin class. lol.. we usually have pipes and such for sale. usually a good party. btw. u have my number dont u? call me today would be a good day to burn 1. not outside working today. later everybody. happy growin.


----------



## hic (May 1, 2012)

experiment will not work. I have had one fall over with a weak rottin stem due to no fresh air. I will try something a little bit diffrent next time.

hammer - I will be more then happy to check for potency for ya. Be going up north today maybe I'll give a ring.

Sailor - been finding mushrooms for about 3 weeks. The whites are really starting to kick off now.

troy - no idea about strawberry cough and 2 weeks may be just fine for planting.

I dug my first 7 holes of the year yesterday...ITS ON!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 1, 2012)

hic, gots to go to star lake this afternoon, but should only be there a couple hrs. think i got my seedling prob figured out. i have a bunch off seedlings still alive from a week ago.. fuckin a man.... later


----------



## hic (May 4, 2012)

Well you guys know what.. I think I spread the mold on clones. I have thrown out like 4 clones all with mold growing on them and killing them. It is not the experiment cause many are alive. Somehow I spread this mold.

any thoughts? this is a first for me. Even a couple in rockwool cubes did the same. I am thinking either they got it from me handling morels or they got it from an infected knife or my rooting hormone is 2 years old. any thoughts?

Gonna be a nice day to dig holes


----------



## 420forlife15 (May 5, 2012)

holy shit i almost got busted tonight i had an 8th so i was skating around and i saw some woods so i decided to have a smoke and found a nice place were i thought i was safe and smoked 3 bowls and then walked down the path to a open field and i almost went home which is to the right but i was like nah ill take the long way home and went left and while i was walking across some guys lawn 2 squad cars pulled around the corner and started speeding towards me so i walked faster and i got to someones fence were they couldnt see me and ran as fast as i could to my buddys house like 3 blocks away i was so scared that i was about to be caught i think someone smelt it or somethin but ik i wont ever be tokin there again


----------



## hic (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good time 420. That kinda shit is good for the heart. Sorry to hear that you cannot even have a toke in peace though. Fucking babies whinning about a little pot smoke when we are all sinners...mother fucking hypocrites. Sad thing is the person that called ya in probley molests goats or his dog.


----------



## 420forlife15 (May 6, 2012)

it was lol and ya i havent had that happen in awhile it was a alittle bit off a rush and ya its a shame that people cant mind there own dam buisness its not like i was hurting anyone or bothering them i just wanted to have a little smoke and go enjoy myself but no people have to be dicks cuz they think pot hurts people and is bad but its not one day theyll see its not and that it helps people and we wont have to hide anymore


----------



## Big N' Tasty (May 6, 2012)

Plans changed a little bit this year....
I planted 3 "the third dimension" seeds about a month ago, i planned on doing an indoor "test grow" to kinda get a feel for the strain before i planted em outside. Two sprouted, one looked more indica dominant the other more sativa (going by the leaf shape and node spacing). For some reason the sativa started flowering (18 hours of light) and was a male so i chopped it. Since i only had one plant i just said fuck it and planted it outdoors, and so far she (fingers crossed) seems to be loving it.
Yesterday I decided to germinate the rest of my outdoor seeds, 4 qrazy trains, 4 bagseeds, and 1 blueberry gum fem. Looks like its gonna be a small grow this year, unless i decide to buy some more beans but i doubt that'll happen since its so late. Oh well.

Anybody here into turkey hunting?



420forlife15 said:


> it was lol and ya i havent had that happen in awhile it was a alittle bit off a rush and ya its a shame that people cant mind there own dam buisness its not like i was hurting anyone or bothering them i just wanted to have a little smoke and go enjoy myself but no people have to be dicks cuz they think pot hurts people and is bad but its not one day theyll see its not and that it helps people and we wont have to hide anymore


It really is a shame. But until the day its legalized, it's always best to try to be stealthy. A while ago i found an old phone charger and took all of the electrical crap out of the adapter (or whatever the things called  ) and now i use that to carry small amounts of bud in when im in public. Maybe you could do something like that, just for a little extra security. Idk, just a suggestion.


----------



## hic (May 7, 2012)

It is possible to grow more dope with 8 plants as to 50 if those 8 plants are tooken care of and the 50 were not. nice to see ya big n tasty. If you have a med card you may come visit me for some more seeds if ya want. 

420 - start them onions they should do alright outdoors.

BTW indoor and outdoor are diffrent worlds and is hard to see anything but taste and yeild and stone when comparing indoor/outdoor....now flowering cycle is another story. He who finishes the same indoors as the others may be 2 weeks ahead in the flowering cycle and vice versa.

Fuck it example.... herijuanna indoors will be done the same time as blueberry or ct or vortex indoors with a little variation but outdoors herijuanna will be done a month faster! That is what I am saying.

Good luck in any manner to all.


----------



## 420forlife15 (May 7, 2012)

hic im going to start em in a few days i have to go get more soil but just havent had the time


----------



## hic (May 9, 2012)

It is done, blueberry vortex not stable yet ofcourse but we will see.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (May 9, 2012)

Hic, thanks for the offer! But i think if i do get more seeds, i'll just order 'em and plant 'em a lil later than usual. (been eyeballin' chernobyl and agent orange... not sure how the AO would hold up against the humidity though).

All four qrazy trains are above ground now, and one bagseed is above ground (three of the four bagseeds came from the same bag, the one that's already above ground came from a seperate bag).

Do you guys cover your plants? Like, do you put some sort of canopy or something over them to keep the rain off? I never have, but i keep reading that leaving cannabis plants uncovered is "a no-no".... I havent had any troubles with it so far... thoughts?


----------



## hic (May 11, 2012)

You will be fine without covering unless she is gonna get real cold. I have not put any out yet. Try AO I did and it does well in MI.


----------



## james42 (May 11, 2012)

it looks like ive officially lost 7 of my irg13's. i tried starting them in the jiffy pellets. after two weeks of nothing i dug the seeds out of the pellet. a couple of them had a root barelly sticking out of the shell and the rest didnt even pop. luckilly i had 4 left out of the pack plus some leftovers from last year. i did the paper towel in a ziplock bag method on them and they popped overnight.
im not blaming greenthumb at all. theres just something about the jiffy pellets that they dont like. lesson learned.
hope you guys are off to a better start then me this year


----------



## hic (May 11, 2012)

I never liked jiffy pots either...theres something about em. Sorry to hear the news james. Better fix it quick its crunch time.lol


----------



## james42 (May 12, 2012)

hic said:


> I never liked jiffy pots either...theres something about em. Sorry to hear the news james. Better fix it quick its crunch time.lol


its fixed hic. i just have a little more veriaty in strains this year now.
ive got some massive holes out in no mans land just waiting for these babies too.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (May 12, 2012)

Hic, I'll make sure to try an grow it then. Does it really smell like oranges?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 12, 2012)

hic said:


> I never liked jiffy pots either...theres something about em. Sorry to hear the news james. Better fix it quick its crunch time.lol


Me neither, I always seemed to have a tendency to overwater with them or something. Love me some rapid rooters!


----------



## Green Dave (May 14, 2012)

Hic 
will herijuana finish outdoors in the north?


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (May 14, 2012)

Just got 40 in tonight! cant wait for this years harvest. 40 more are planned to go in aswell


----------



## Green Dave (May 15, 2012)

Hic
This is the CM X Sweet ctooth


----------



## Green Dave (May 18, 2012)

Well guys it on
put 10 Iranian G13 by greenthumb and 2 Jack The Ripper TGA
Into there holes on Wendsday thinking about putting 2 Herijuana (Sannies) and 2 Greenthumb good Dog out as well but not sure if they will finish in time
hope all is going well for the rest of you
happy Growing to all and Be SAFE
GD


----------



## james42 (May 18, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Well guys it on
> put 10 Iranian G13 by greenthumb and 2 Jack The Ripper TGA
> Into there holes on Wendsday thinking about putting 2 Herijuana (Sannies) and 2 Greenthumb good Dog out as well but not sure if they will finish in time
> hope all is going well for the rest of you
> ...


im down to only four irg13's now. a fucking grasshopper made its way into my grow room and destroyed one of them. little fucker was sitting right next to the dead seedling.
thank god i started a bunch of northern light blues as backups because im gonna need them. 
im hoping to be able to take a few cuttings off the irg13's next week for some clones. its getting pretty late to be starting clones but its worth a shot


----------



## hic (May 18, 2012)

GD - heri triggers fast and flowers fast. I bet I could get into central canada and still get it done with heri. Nice looking ST CM did it taste jammy? how is the buzz?

This weekend is my opener boys. I see you beat me to it GD good man good man. Yea weather looks good. Its on boys to the races.


----------



## Green Dave (May 18, 2012)

Hic
yea jammy or rotten fruity
buzz is nice lasts about 2-3 hours
easy trimming good job


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (May 19, 2012)

So I was thinking about Pushing the ladies into flower a little early this year,
When do you think would be a good date to start. I don't wanna go just 
Half the summer an start them I was thinking maybe 2 weeks early.

Any HELP will be greatly appreciated. Maybe some +rep 



P.s the final lineup for the GH is

Qrazy train - (I got a FUCKIN HEAVY indica pheno I love)

Pineapple express - This pheno actually lives up to the hype! super frosty
Rock hard, massive colas. And will drop you. I bought over
150 beans looking for a good one an it was worth it!!!!

Sour ak - Don't know very much about her, kinda stretchy strain grows like a indica
High like a sativa. Idk prolly won't be around after this summer

NL x skunk - Nice old school strain, got the cut a few years back fuckin stinky!!


Cheese - Heavy yeilder, rotten cheese an foot smell.


Sweet deep grapefruit - Bought one bean, an fuck I'm in love
Prolly my favorite strain to date, smells
Exactly like sweet tarts, grapefruit smell is def
There, real deep dark fruit smell an with the right
Temps at nite will achieve a nice purple tint to the 
Buds.


I will be GIFITING cuts to anyone interested, Although I am looking for a kush
Of some sort..........


----------



## hic (May 22, 2012)

mrcokeandcrown - start flowering em on the solstice? for some that is about 2 weeks from when flower naturally begins.

blowdatsmoke- where ya from?

well I've got 7 out so far. 3 more go in at 830 this morning.


----------



## hic (May 24, 2012)

Got 4 out in the woods that were nut sack high and topped for a second time on may 22! Greenhouse is about complete just need to get 10 more pieces for the roof.

GD - did the cmxst buds send your brain up high or did it keep the brain were it was except with pressure. The high kite feeling is ST the pressure is jammy what did it lean towards in terms of buzz?


----------



## james42 (May 25, 2012)

it will probably be two weeks before mine are in the ground. there out in the sun and doing good in pots for the time being. im too tight on plants to risk putting them out this small.


----------



## hic (May 25, 2012)

Start more seeds then james42.lol Na hope all goes well for ya this summer.


----------



## 420forlife15 (May 26, 2012)

well i have some pretty shitty news, the seeds i was going to use that i knew the gentetics didnt srout cuz my tepms got to high over the first night. oh well i got more started now gonna be another 2 weeks for me to sadly, oh well. But i have a question i have 1 bubba kush i had started like 2 weeks ago and i just put it out like 4 days ago how long before i should give it nutes? good luck to everyone else


----------



## hic (May 27, 2012)

You can add ferts to em whenever you want, they are yours.

I think the general rule is about 2 weeks after sprout. I usually wait like 3 weeks. Start em with a weak dose and test the waters. You should be fine if you make it a touch weak and were to add today. I would have done it during transplant, but thats just me.


----------



## hic (May 28, 2012)

Well I was gonna plant a couple today but I got too high then it got too hot maybe tuesday. Happy Memorial Day! Any vets in the house today?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (May 29, 2012)

Happy late memorial day everybody.

Ive got 13 Iranian auto flower clones out side in 20 gallon smart pots, they are flowering nicely. Got 5 jilly beans out. a couple herijuana bagseeds i had lying around. Got 2 LA confidentials, A couple Jackberry x KO kush that need to go into their holes, a couple NL #5 x Pink Champagne planted, a few Nevilles haze hybrids and a couple c99 clones out in their holes. I think I got some PPP out there too. I also planted a C99 x Herijuana seed plot a few miles away from the cash crop. gonna back cross the earlies flowering male c99 x herijuana with the iranian to see what happens next year. 

Good things are happening in the Yoop. 

Still trying to figure out this all organic fertilizerand tea for vegging and blooming. If it doesnt work as planned, its back to the Technaflora recipe for sucess.

Good luck yall. Be sure to get yourself checked for ticks when you come in from tending the ladies. those little fuckers are everywhere.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 30, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Happy late memorial day everybody.
> 
> Ive got 13 Iranian auto flower clones out side in 20 gallon smart pots, they are flowering nicely. Got 5 jilly beans out. a couple herijuana bagseeds i had lying around. Got 2 LA confidentials, A couple Jackberry x KO kush that need to go into their holes, a couple NL #5 x Pink Champagne planted, a few Nevilles haze hybrids and a couple c99 clones out in their holes. I think I got some PPP out there too. I also planted a C99 x Herijuana seed plot a few miles away from the cash crop. gonna back cross the earlies flowering male c99 x herijuana with the iranian to see what happens next year.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry! You'll like the organics, especially for outdoor. I'm not doing any outdoor plants but I can't imagine doing it any other way  Are you using a basic micro tea or are you providing macros too? If so do you have a veg mix and a flower mix that you're using?

Thanks for the holiday wishes, good luck to all of you getting your girls in their holes.


----------



## hic (Jun 1, 2012)

You still around delstele?


----------



## tsboss1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys, when does the plants start to flower outdoors in michigan?


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Jun 8, 2012)

tsboss1 said:


> Hey guys, when does the plants start to flower outdoors in michigan?


It's a lil different from strain to strain but generally mine start to flower late july/beginning of august (SW lower peninsula). Who's genetic's are ya growin'?


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jun 8, 2012)

well guys i got 4 outside now 3 buubba kush or critical mass could be either and the other is unkown and another 20 waitin to go out soon, alittle bit of a late start but its better than not atall, hope everyone elses ladies are doing good. oh btw hic i got about 6 of those onions goin 2 of which are look really good so far.


----------



## hic (Jun 8, 2012)

Had 2 monsters cut off from the stems. Sucks and it sucks. I tell you every year that goes by it gets harder to bring em home it seems with people expansions and credit it is getting crowded in the land I grew up in.

Good to hear 420 always better late then never.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2012)

just roll me up and smoke me when i die.. get a big paper.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry to hear that hick thats a shame i found someones plant growing while walking through the woods a couple weeks ago and left it cause ik people put hard work into there plants, fuck people who have no respect for growers and there plants and oh i didnt tell you guys ik who stole those old plants i had goin (the bagseed test runs) well i found out who took em, were i put em was in the woods behind my buddys house just so they were close to me and they dissapeared so last week i put 15 seeds in cups to start outside just for backups i thought why not well they were back in the woods for 3 days and some had sprouted and on the 4th day i went back there to find my soil scattered all over the ground and my ladies no were to be found well i geuss my buddys dad saw me and followed me back there one of the nights i went back and i only stayed long enogh to check on them and i geuss he had found them idek how and destroyed everything i was so mad i found out cuz he told my buddy that i "was growing pit in there backyard" so whatever idc i have 20 others to take care of and put those in my actual grow spot.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Jun 13, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> sorry to hear that hick thats a shame i found someones plant growing while walking through the woods a couple weeks ago and left it cause ik people put hard work into there plants, fuck people who have no respect for growers and there plants and oh i didnt tell you guys ik who stole those old plants i had goin (the bagseed test runs) well i found out who took em, were i put em was in the woods behind my buddys house just so they were close to me and they dissapeared so last week i put 15 seeds in cups to start outside just for backups i thought why not well they were back in the woods for 3 days and some had sprouted and on the 4th day i went back there to find my soil scattered all over the ground and my ladies no were to be found well i geuss my buddys dad saw me and followed me back there one of the nights i went back and i only stayed long enogh to check on them and i geuss he had found them idek how and destroyed everything i was so mad i found out cuz he told my buddy that i "was growing pit in there backyard" so whatever idc i have 20 others to take care of and put those in my actual grow spot.


Sorry to hear that bro. It makes sense though, imagine that you were raised to believe all of the bullmess the government has tought us about marijuana, if you found some plants on your property I'm sure you'd kill 'em too. I know, it's hard to imagine killing an innocent little cannabis plant, but ya gotta understand what's going through his head. Good luck with your other plants man.

I hope everyone else is having better luck! 
I personally have no idea what condition my plants are in right now, I wont be able to check on 'em till either friday night or saturday morning :'(


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 16, 2012)

I got one kandy way the fuck out somewhere. It's doing great. I dug out a whole and filled it in with this veg soil my boss at the hydro shop makes. Seems to love it. Do you guys mound it up and make a little moat around it?


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Jun 18, 2012)

Well my biggest plant, near two foot last week, got killed.... guess i have to start 10 more seeds. RIP miss 3d. I did however (i think) kill the coon that was digging up my plants, so the others are hopefully no longer in danger.... until somethin' else comes along


----------



## tsboss1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Big N' Tasty said:


> It's a lil different from strain to strain but generally mine start to flower late july/beginning of august (SW lower peninsula). Who's genetic's are ya growin'?


Thanks for the reply. Im going to go with agent orange and bubble berry because of the low odor. Hoping they can finish atleast by early october


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 21, 2012)

Well guys this weather is really sucking as far as water goes
My girls are 3 hrs away hope the polymer water crystals are working and don't find a bunch of dry sticks when I get to them
MR Hic 
How is the move going bro
Hope all is well and the man leaves you alone
Delestel 
How's it hanging bro haven't seen you on here in a while hope your cool
Hammer we will have to meet up and burn one some time soon


----------



## hic (Jun 24, 2012)

The move is complete GD. I am with ya with the rain we need a bit more more frequent. Plants in the GH are already big I need to transplant out of 5 gallon into ground very soon.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 25, 2012)

hic said:


> The move is complete GD. I am with ya with the rain we need a bit more more frequent. Plants in the GH are already big I need to transplant out of 5 gallon into ground very soon.



glad to hear ur move is done. hope it was uneventfull. time for t and and crumpets. lol. did u find ur cell phone?


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 27, 2012)

Good here the move is behind you hic


----------



## rzza (Jun 29, 2012)

HIC your inbox, its full.


----------



## kingfishster (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got 4 out there now that are doing pretty good. I topped 2 of them and left the other 2 alone. Not sure of the strain but got the seeds from a plant my father in law grew that went to seed because of a male that wasn't taken out and only bent over. The mom looked really nice so I am hoping for similar genetics. Once I figure out what I'm doing on here ill try to get some pics up.


----------



## james42 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just checking in to show I'm still alive. Been busier then a banana in a female prison. 
My irg13s are coming along good considering the late start they had. I'll post up some pics later in the season.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 11, 2012)

hey james. hows it going bud. i dont have an outside grow going this year got to paranoid last year. .lol. hope its goin for in the good way. hic must be mia again. i have an idea of where he moved but dont want to go there without an invite... invite me hic..lol..

having an issue with my flowering plants. all my tops are coming out fluffy. my tangerine dream is at 8 weeks and fuckin fluffy.... i changed the room from my plastic wallls and plastic door, for dry walled walls and a door. u cant see ur hand in fromt of ur face. i have switched from miracle grow to pro mix and a complete line of fox farms nutes. the weed is good and the buzz is there but i want hard buds dammit.. any ideas? thanks for any input guys.. be kewl and stay cool. 

hammer


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jul 11, 2012)

Try bud hardner by humbolt, it comes in a small container for 20$-30$ but it's def worth it. I'll have buds the size of quarter from the bottom of the plant that you can barley squeeze. I didn't believe until I stopped molasses an a couple other things this shit works fuckin great!!! Hopefully that helps


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 12, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> hey james. hows it going bud. i dont have an outside grow going this year got to paranoid last year. .lol. hope its goin for in the good way. hic must be mia again. i have an idea of where he moved but dont want to go there without an invite... invite me hic..lol..
> 
> having an issue with my flowering plants. all my tops are coming out fluffy. my tangerine dream is at 8 weeks and fuckin fluffy.... i changed the room from my plastic wallls and plastic door, for dry walled walls and a door. u cant see ur hand in fromt of ur face. i have switched from miracle grow to pro mix and a complete line of fox farms nutes. the weed is good and the buzz is there but i want hard buds dammit.. any ideas? thanks for any input guys.. be kewl and stay cool.
> 
> hammer


What are your temps at the plant tops and have you replaced your bulb lately?


----------



## kingfishster (Jul 13, 2012)

I finally went out and took some pictures. Kind of did a whole tour of my grow. It is in the front of my house and there isn't much there but a telephone pole and the neighbors barn. The barn's about 15 yards away and the plants are about 30 yards from the door. They just came last year and cut down a bunch of trees that were growing too close to the power lines. I should have a few good years with this spot. Hopefully I can keep it going as long as possible.


Pictures:



Let me know what you think.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jul 18, 2012)

hey guys just checking in, i have a question what do you guys do about bug control, whats the best stuff to use for the bugs who just sit on the branches and eat the leaves?


----------



## kingfishster (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure if anyone looks at this thread anymore or not but I am posting a few more pics. This might be the last time that I put anything on this thread. I'll keep checking back so if people are posting so will I.

Update: I had to move my plants from the spot I had them in. I noticed that the neighbor could see them when looking back towards my house. He was out cutting down the weeds in between our houses and I thought they he might have seen them. Either way they needed to be moved. 

So the next option was to move them up behind a shed in my front yard with a fend on the back of it. The fence blocks the neighbor from seeing and helps provide a little radiant light since it's painted white. The biggest problem is that there is only about 4 hours of direct sunlight or less. The still get a lot of bright light from the walls around them but just not the direct light I was hoping for. I might cut down a tree in front of the shed that needs to go anyways. This might buy me a few more hours of light. For now does anyone thing that the 4 hours will effect my plants?

Pictures:


----------



## james42 (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't stop posting here dude. I would hate to see this thread die, even though I'm guilty of doing more lurking then posting.
Not sure how well 4 hrs of light will work out. It could make for some airy buds. Good luck.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea dont stop posting man keep the thread alive haha but i have been doing more lurking than posting im guilty of that to, but looks like you have 4 nice loking plants! the spot there in now looks like it would work for now but try to find a better spot close by cause like james said not enough sunlight your plants will produce airy buds, but goodluck everyone else peace and pot!


----------



## kingfishster (Jul 21, 2012)

I liked the fact that it was Michigan growers so ill keep posting. How's everyone's grows going this year? 

I'm a little worried since I had to move mine but I'm going to end up cutting down the tree that's blocking some of my sun. I hope this will help some but I don't have anywhere else to move them. I've been looking into some county property down the road as a last resort but I will be worried about hunters if I have to move them. I'm thinking about putting a few plants out there next year just to see how they do. The nice thing is that I can ride my bike there and the road only gets about 4 cars a day down it. I looked into bow hunting there last year and I didn't see any cars there most of October. I guess ill see how it goes this year and make my mind up from there.

The tallest plant I have going now is about 5 foot and the smallest is around 4. I just put more soil around the top of them and I don't want them to get root bound. I've been thinking about transplanting them into the ground but I like the ability to move them if needed.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey all
think we are all just busy as hell this summer

Up date
havent had time to check my girls up nnorth hoping the rain and water crystals 
met there needs work sucks when it interferes with my grow
hope everyone is safe and lookin forward to a great harvest


----------



## james42 (Jul 22, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Hey all
> think we are all just busy as hell this summer
> 
> Up date
> ...


Hey GD. I went heavy on the water crystals this year and mine haven't looked thirsty even after two weeks without water.
My irg13s are already starting to flower. There not real big though. Only about 3 1/2 feet tall thanks to my late start. 
One of my northern lights blue is about 5 feet tall and not even pre flowering yet, so at least ill have one heavy yeilder this year.
Your right about the being busy too. My garden is nowhere near as impressive as last year


----------



## kindone (Jul 22, 2012)

james42 said:


> Hey GD. I went heavy on the water crystals this year and mine haven't looked thirsty even after two weeks without water.
> My irg13s are already starting to flower. There not real big though. Only about 3 1/2 feet tall thanks to my late start.
> One of my northern lights blue is about 5 feet tall and not even pre flowering yet, so at least ill have one heavy yeilder this year.
> Your right about the being busy too. My garden is nowhere near as impressive as last year


 Damn you guys over hear are growing Ice river gear too, I gotta get on that bus.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jul 23, 2012)

james were pretty much in the same boat my ladies are about the same size as yours as i had a late start to, im hoping they will grow another foot before they start flowering, i have a question though maybe it can be answered maybe not, but if i leave my ladies in 5 gal buckets how much would they yeild?


----------



## james42 (Jul 23, 2012)

420forlife15 said:


> james were pretty much in the same boat my ladies are about the same size as yours as i had a late start to, im hoping they will grow another foot before they start flowering, i have a question though maybe it can be answered maybe not, but if i leave my ladies in 5 gal buckets how much would they yeild?


I couldn't tell you how much they will yeild, but if there's one thing I've learned its that plants are happier in the ground. My plants aren't real big but there sitting in huge holes with good soil. I expect no less then 8oz off the smaller ones but it will probably be more.
Good luck


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be hosting a contest for largest plant, an highest yeilder. Check the mi patients fourm for rules an prizes !!!


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks james i think im going to put most of mine in the ground but keep a few so i can still move them if need be and even if i got an o or 2 off each one id be one happy sob, do you guys do anything about little bugs that nibble on the leaves or are they not to much of a problem?


----------



## james42 (Jul 25, 2012)

I spray mine with seven insecticide while in veg. Not exactly organic but it works.


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2012)

mrcokeandcrown said:


> I will be hosting a contest for largest plant, an highest yeilder. Check the mi patients fourm for rules an prizes !!!


I am in. what does the winner get? Where do I get my prize?


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2012)

kingfishter nice plants! I still look and will continue to look at this thread forever. Have not been around internet for a bit but will be soon. I will have pics up soon and will be online up at the new pad soon as well. When I get the link we will be back on Q. 

GD - the plant did not get alot of water as you know. The ones that were planted and left to grow are very small. The ones I have been watering are doing well.

We are almost into hardcore frower boys - couple more weeks and I will be in white head heaven. I also have flowerd a few early.

Good luck and sorry I aint been around much to bullshit with but I will.


----------



## hic (Jul 28, 2012)

420 anything that eats your plant has potential to become a problem


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 28, 2012)

Time for an update, Ill try to get some pics of what Ive still got out in the woods later. 

I harvested 7 of my iranian auto flower clones last week. I put them out around the first week of may. The trichomes were not amber yet but they were starting to get bud rot and I chopped them before it destroyed all of the useable bud. I got a little less than 2.5 oz from the 7 plants. I think they were about 8-10" tall and in half gallon pots when I put them out. They didnt stretch much and finished as a big ass 12" cola. 

My Neville's Haze Hybrids are kicking ass out in the woods and my jilly beans are comming around nicely.

any ways, I got to go to some family reunion bullshit so Ill catch up with the MI growers later.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Jul 29, 2012)

Sailor Jerry, how's the high on the iranian auto's? Does it glue you to the couch?

420forlife, like hic said, anything munchin' on your plants could become a problem. If theyre just eating a few little holes in the leafs here and there it probably wont have much of an effect on your plants, _but_ the few little holes could turn into a whole lotta holes if you dont get them bugs under control. If your strapped for cash you could probably just wait and see how she does, and only buy insecticides if the damage becomes more severe. If you have a little money to spend, I'd suggest getting neem oil and start using it now. It'll act as a repellent (at least it does for grasshoppers, havent seen a single one on my plants and the surrounding vegitation is filled with the little fuckers), It'll act as an anti-feedant, and I'm pretty sure it fucks up their reproductive cycle.

(i just smoked some stuff that wont let me keep my thoughts straight, so if this post dosnt make sense.... thats unfortunate)


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jul 31, 2012)

hic said:


> I am in. what does the winner get? Where do I get my prize?


Glad to see your confident, check the mi patients thread for full details. I have better prizes avaible for those who frequent this thread. Just drop me a pm or email or post in the outdoor comp thread.


----------



## hic (Aug 4, 2012)

YYYYiiiiihhhhh! Missing too much. Not happy. Will get internet up north!. Been doing some reading and am happy you boys are pulling threw. For those that wanted that BB dust well I wanted to wait and see if my assumptions were correct. I am glad I did cause the BB was way unstable so I did a favour and did not relay any to anyone. Will work on this matter a indulge at another time but same place.

Good to see you are all not in jail cause we are amongst the flowering. I have 1 in the GH that is ready and by next friday will have a white head. The heris' probley have 3 more weeks maybe 4? I do not see them much and saw em about 2 weeks ago and the already had dime sized buds.

Keep her rolling boys.

Mrcoke I have a hazey sct in the greehouse 12 - 15 foot tall already and 5 people it would take holding hands to go around it... and that is just one possible potential winner. I will win if the game is true cause I am the hic.lol and lots and lots and lots and lots of thinking and brainstorming makes it this way. Good luck to the others though. ---yea went out more cocky then I wanted it too.

lol peace boys pics in a week!

420 - good luck bud! get us recent pic soon. Did you end up with any black widow x onion skunk plants.

Oh and I have seen why skunk1 is a breeding plant... its genetics shine threw after 3 crosses you will get onionskunk sct pheno in a 10 sprout ordeal. See ya boys and I will go into he shantis skunk 1 another time.


----------



## james42 (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad things are going good for you hic. You need to get your internet situation fixed. This threads a lot more entertaining when your around.
I haven't seen my girls in two weeks. We've had lots of rain so I'm expecting to see good things when I go out this week.


----------



## james42 (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn, where is everyone?
I made it out to the garden last night after not seeing them for over two weeks. Some major growth happened while I was gone. My northern light blue is a good six feet tall now even after topping it the last time I was out.
My irainian g13s are only about 3-4 feet tall but there already about three weeks into flower and they look like there going to have some serious weight on them come harvest time. I'm really impressed with the irg13s so far.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 12, 2012)

Once upon a time, didn't someone in this thread say they have black russian genetics in seed form? I think it may have been Hic?


----------



## kingfishster (Aug 13, 2012)

Still waiting to see some flowering. Hopefully soon. Ill get some pics up if they look good.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 13, 2012)

just a couple hairs here and there... still waiting also. Cant wait to count down my 10 weeks


----------



## james42 (Aug 13, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> just a couple hairs here and there... still waiting also. Cant wait to count down my 10 weeks


I've been lurking in your thread. Looks like your gonna have a good harvest this year.
Don't underestimate the amount of work its gonna take to chop and trim all that shit. My 14 plants last year literally filled the back of my truck and took my entire garage to hang and dry.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 13, 2012)

james42 said:


> I've been lurking in your thread. Looks like your gonna have a good harvest this year.
> Don't underestimate the amount of work its gonna take to chop and trim all that shit. My 14 plants last year literally filled the back of my truck and took my entire garage to hang and dry.


Yeah im gonna chop individual branches and put each plant in a theyre own garbage bag, so i can see what i got per plant. 
Thanks for stopping by, this is my second grow and it looks like its gonna be a nice one.. what did you average per plant? just curious. Is 12 ozs a plant a good guestimate? as long as flower goes well of course


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh, and im planning on renting a trimmer, the hydro store close to me rents they're trimmer for 75 a day.. seems worth it to me


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> oh, and im planning on renting a trimmer, the hydro store close to me rents they're trimmer for 75 a day.. seems worth it to me


It should speed up the process for you but don't expect an A-team manicure. You'll have to go through and tighten them up if you like a tight trim. At least for your personal stash right? lol


----------



## james42 (Aug 14, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> Yeah im gonna chop individual branches and put each plant in a theyre own garbage bag, so i can see what i got per plant.
> Thanks for stopping by, this is my second grow and it looks like its gonna be a nice one.. what did you average per plant? just curious. Is 12 ozs a plant a good guestimate? as long as flower goes well of course


I couldn't tell you excactly what I yeilded because I had to dry and cure most of it untrimmed. All together it came out to somewhere between 8-9 pounds. Frost and bud mold nocked my yeild down a lot though.
I would like to invest in a trim machine but I can't decide if its worth it. Make sure to post how it works out for you.


----------



## james42 (Aug 14, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> It should speed up the process for you but don't expect an A-team manicure. You'll have to go through and tighten them up if you like a tight trim. At least for your personal stash right? lol


Do you know if the spinpro hand crank kind of trimmers work at all? There cheap on eBay


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have friends who use them.. but yeah your right, it leaves a little behind that i personally would want to go through and knock out. but most people wouldnt mind.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> I have friends who use them.. but yeah your right, it leaves a little behind that i personally would want to go through and knock out. but most people wouldnt mind.


It is what it is. Its Michigan outdoor. I find that most people can't trim for shit anyways lol. I think with outdoor you sort of expect some extra foliage and "gaminess" to the bud. Weigh heavy and they can tighten it up themselves! Now what about that Black Russian!?!?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 14, 2012)

haha why dont you buy some seeds.. i havent seen hic in a while


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> haha why dont you buy some seeds.. i havent seen hic in a while


I would have already bought them if they were available. I'm looking for TGA Black Russian. There are other BR's out there but not interested in those, just TGA.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 14, 2012)

hm thats weird.. let me see if i can help you out


----------



## james42 (Aug 16, 2012)

The choppers are flying in northern Michigan today. Suprising considering the rain but there's no doubt that's what there up to. I've seen two flying a grid real low and slow today. One went right over my house.
If its anything like last year they should be on the news tomorrow or Saturday bragging about there busts.
I'm sick to my stomach with stress right now.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 16, 2012)

let me know if anyone hears anything about kalamazoo


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2012)

troythepooh14 said:


> let me know if anyone hears anything about kalamazoo


Basically, if you have a greenhouse that meets legal requirements, expect a call or a visit. The greenhouses built to state requirements are impossible to miss overhead. "Look, a greenhouse with a fence around it, I wonder what they're growing." I have a friend that got a call last year but not yet as of this year. Choppers spotted him, county law enforcement called him and asked to see it. He opened his doors and showed them around, they counted plants etc. He had one patient at the time and was allowed 24 plants. He had (12) 10 foot trees in his greenhouse and he's only allowed to possess 5 ounces of usable plant material lol. I was surprised he didn't get another visit later in the year at harvest haha. 

Good luck and safe harvesting peeps!


----------



## troythepooh14 (Aug 17, 2012)

well mines not legal, nor in a greenhouse.. or even on my property. So if they are spotted they will probably be chopped.. i dont think they would wait around for a 20 plants..


----------



## Green Dave (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys got to se the girls this wweek only have 8 out of 16 that made it through
the drought and deer this season
its my fault since I didn't get up to water

2 years ago I made a fan trimmer
it worked ok but made one hell of a mess
and as the other guys said the trim is not as good
as a hand job but to get a jump on the job it works then go 
back and touch it up
stay safe boys
happy growing
GD


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Aug 20, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Hey guys got to se the girls this wweek only have 8 out of 16 that made it through
> the drought and deer this season
> its my fault since I didn't get up to water
> 
> ...


Nothin's as good as a good old fashion hand job.
Sorry, i couldnt resist . Hows everyone doin'? Two of my plants _still_ have not started flowering, same strain. I'm not thinking theyre gonna be able to completely mature before it starts getting too cold, and im also not thinking im gonna run this strain outdoors again. Idk, we shall see.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2012)

Big N' Tasty said:


> Nothin's as good as a good old fashion hand job.
> Sorry, i couldnt resist . Hows everyone doin'? Two of my plants _still_ have not started flowering, same strain. I'm not thinking theyre gonna be able to completely mature before it starts getting too cold, and im also not thinking im gonna run this strain outdoors again. Idk, we shall see.


Doing well BnT, I hope you are as well... Sorry your ladies aren't showing off yet, its always nice to have those quick finishers outdoors I'm sure. I hope they start tomorrow!


----------



## kingfishster (Aug 21, 2012)

I just had to cut down 2 of my plants. Both were showing balls and one looked more like a hermie. I only chopped the top of the hermie since the lower nodes only had hairs. My other 2 are looking good so far and just got into preflower. They both look female but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

I wish I had some property up north to get the wifey off my back. She's been at home on bed rest and really doesn't care for the plants. Hopefully I can see it through to the end with out making her too mad. 

I've been getting paranoid watching the sky but I don't know if the cops would bother with 2 plants. I don't even know how easy it would be to see them while flying around. I had a plane slow down over my neighbours corn last sunday but there are a lot of small planes that fly around so I didn't think too much about it. It's pretty conservative on the west side so I don't know how cautious to be. I might have to try my hand at guerilla growing next year to ease some of my worries and to get my plants off my property.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Aug 21, 2012)

Kingfishster, sorry for your loss. You won't have to worry about cops spotting your 2 plants from the sky, even if they do spot them they wouldnt bother with it. Guerilla growing really does help with the stress of growing though (well, when it comes to the stress resulting from fear of getting caught... Though you might get stressed due to not being able to check on your babies everyday...)

Shwagbag, coincidentally one of the plants appears to be starting to flower. But the other one's still being stubborn, not doing much branching out yet either.

G'luck everyone


----------



## tcmike (Aug 22, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Doing well BnT, I hope you are as well... Sorry your ladies aren't showing off yet, its always nice to have those quick finishers outdoors I'm sure. I hope they start tomorrow!


That's why I like the Iranian strains from Dr. G.T. The auto's - really just a very early finisher - started mid April & have been in the ground since the end of May have about 1 - 2 wks. left. Looking very nice - thigh to waist high w/about 2-4 oz. of meaty buds/plant. My other favorite from him is the chemo/iran. It's his earlist ripener of his Iran. crosses. They are 4' - 6' w/nice colas allready. Will definetly be done by the end of Sept. & expect 3 - 5 oz./plant. With a June - Sept. growing season for me it's nice to have strains that will ripen in time.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 22, 2012)

That's cool, I always thought I would do strains with different finish times if I did any outdoor. An early, mid and late if you will. That way I wouldn't be (as) overwhelmed at harvest time..... I have a friend with a greenhouse that's medical compliant. Great greenhouse but that's way too much work to do in the fall for me to consider.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Aug 24, 2012)

been using neem oil and im seeing less bugs, i got out to check the ladies and i found one was male and another was questionable so i left it for now. and hic yea i did i ended up with 2 good healthy females, how good of a yielder is it do ya no? anyway goodluck to everyone peace!


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like everybodys doing good, my ladies are prolly 2.5-3 weeks into flower. Suprisingly my qrazy train is one of the slowest so far which is a complete change from indoor... Can't wait to see what my finishied product will look like.. Peace an good luck to us all!!


----------



## james42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Im finally posting some pics for this year. These are my iranian g13s. There not real big because of my late start but im nothing but impressed with this strain. Its fucking amazing that there this far along and its only the end of August. I also have one 8foot tall northern light blue thats looking real good. Ill post pics of that next month.
Any guesses on how much longer before i should chop would be greatly appreciated. Im thinking another week or two


----------



## james42 (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone still around?
Would really like a second opinion on how much longer to leave them out


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi James, peep the trichs, chop where you like them. There shouldn't be any rush with the weather right now, its been dry and warm so just chop when you get a look at the trichs. 

They do look close, the fan leaves are starting to fade but I expect they will fade some more when she becomes a little more ripe and hopefully she'll frost up some more


----------



## james42 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks shwag. Ill get a scope and check them out next week. Im in no rush with the weather as nice as it is.


----------



## tcmike (Sep 2, 2012)

james42 said:


> Anyone still around?
> Would really like a second opinion on how much longer to leave them out


James those still have a ways to go. The Iran. strains will lose their big fan leaves before they are ripe. My Chemo/Iran. looked like your I/G-13 3 wks. ago & have now lost all the big fan leaves & many of the bigger leaves on the side branches. They are nice & ripe & will be coming out this wk. This hot dry summer has everything a couple of wks. ahead of usual.


----------



## james42 (Sep 3, 2012)

tcmike said:


> James those still have a ways to go. The Iran. strains will lose their big fan leaves before they are ripe. My Chemo/Iran. looked like your I/G-13 3 wks. ago & have now lost all the big fan leaves & many of the bigger leaves on the side branches. They are nice & ripe & will be coming out this wk. This hot dry summer has everything a couple of wks. ahead of usual.


Thanks for the heads up. I hope they pack on some more weight in the next couple weeks


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 2319604View attachment 2319594



could not miss the 500th page! 

Shwag - wtf you got 2 friends with a greenhouse. Heris are coming down as the week rolls on.


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 2319656View attachment 2319658

sorry I missed this summer. I am about 4 weeks away. so sorry.


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 2319695


I will be able to join you all in about 4 weeks. This has been a good year though. I will get internet connection up north in about 3 or 4 weeks. Tried using wifes phone but I cannot reply from it? So again I am sorry that I was not able to share the beginning or the middle but I promise you will see the end. - hic


----------



## hic (Sep 3, 2012)

1 more thing I have monsters in the woods to show you


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Sep 3, 2012)

Hic- What is that clear material you used for the top/sides ? I'm building a new gh next year an don't know what I wanna use for the top/sides.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn. If u buy 20gal pots and fill it with soil, bat guano, earthworm castings, Hydroton,and a few other things it grows MONSTERS!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 5, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Damn. If u buy 20gal pots and fill it with soil, bat guano, earthworm castings, Hydroton,and a few other things it grows MONSTERS!


I pretty much use only soil mixes for indoor. A little bump of organic nutrient teas here and there and straight water 75% of the time


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 6, 2012)

I work at a hydro store that has an in house soil mix. And this stuff works well for indoor or outdoor. We make veg or flower mixes.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I work at a hydro store that has an in house soil mix. And this stuff works well for indoor or outdoor. We make veg or flower mixes.


That's cool, how does it sell? Do they list the soil amendments so people know exactly what's in it? How much does it sell for?


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 6, 2012)

It's 30$ a 20lb bag. It comes in the camouflage grow bag. He has a list of what's in it. It's a lot of fox farm additives and misc other things. It works awesome. He has been selling it for years and people buy it out a lot. We are constantly making it. Sometimes waiting lists. Some only use it because it's how they started and it works. I get it dirt cheap. Ha ha.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 6, 2012)

We sell it to the regulars 25$ a bag 20$ if u buy a bunch.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2012)

That's cool, I love me some organic sErl mix!


----------



## delstele (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope all is growing good for my fellow Michigan growers this year.... I did not have time to put any out bummed but that's life wishing you all a happy harvest!


----------



## firelane (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are a couple of Michigan plants. I wasn't going to, but I put two plants outside. They got a late start, but have done good enough for me. They are confidential cheese and cataract kush. They should both be done by the first week of October, maybe the last week of September if I'm lucky. Hopefully the weather stays calm these last weeks. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone wanna pm me their email an post some pics for me???


----------



## firelane (Sep 12, 2012)

Big bust in southwest Michigan. 1800 plants, someone was trying to get rich quick. It doesn't seem like they caught the guys behind it. The growers have to be pissed to lose those plants, but relieved to not be in jail. http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2012/08/nearly_1800_marijuana_plants_s.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 12, 2012)

Ideeeyots!


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 14, 2012)

Loose lips 
sink ships
and get you busted


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 17, 2012)

Green Dave said:


> Loose lips
> sink ships
> and get you busted


That and helicopters. The scale was perhaps a bit excessive lol. How would you even extract and trim that much cannabis without some crazy manpower?


----------



## 420forlife15 (Sep 20, 2012)

hows evrybody doing


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Sep 22, 2012)

Well harvested a sour ak last night. Still a couple weeks for the others. Hope everything's working out for everybody out there!!!


----------



## tsboss1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Its been a bit cold out almost every night. When would be the right time to chop?


----------



## delstele (Sep 24, 2012)

Let them go you still have time...


----------



## kingfishster (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been busy with a baby on the way but I still have 2 that are doing real good. I'm going to try mainlining next year and see if that helps my yield. My plants grew real tall (7 ft) and the main colas look the best. I'm going to see if I can bring the height down and the number of colas up. I'm looking at middle to late October for harvest. They put on a lot of weight this last week and the pistols are still white so I hope they keep getting thicker.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 28, 2012)

hey all where the hell did summer go? wow pics look great. good job guys. i have 1 tangerine dream outside. only because i was worried bout it hermi.. been having a lot of trouble since i froze out last winter, but im hoping to have it figured now. ph'ing my water now abd using the fox farm line up for nutes. since that change my buds are tight and looks like a tablespoon of sugar. 

@ hic.... u still got my #? are u living up here now? i trieed to call the # i have 4 u but it say ur not taking call at this time.

catch all u guys later

hammer


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

So any strain recomendations for next years outdoor in michigan? am looking for fast finishers...mine won't be done for another 3 weeks


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> So any strain recomendations for next years outdoor in michigan? am looking for fast finishers...mine won't be done for another 3 weeks


I got lucky with DinaFem's Blue Widow. I had a fairly indica dom phenotype, just one plant. It seemed to start flowering much earlier than the Casey Jones that i still have going. Plus it was very nice to look at as it changed colors during the last couple weeks. I would say its a great outdoor strain, just make sure its fed and watered correctly.
Man im worried about this coming weekend's dip in temps... Anybody still have a sativa dom like i do outside?? ive been told by some older growers to leave it out there... it needs like 2 weeks to be full mature, by my geuss. The older growers said that it could handle the drop in temps, im scared of moisture build up making it mold or something too tho. Plus doesnt the cold temp kill some of the plant thats most exposed even if it doesnt frost?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am a lil worried too..cold n rainy and foggy is no good and been getting that too much here..i just went out and shook them good but they will be soaked still in the morning and another shake..i pick off any rot and toss it b4 it spreads but 90% of the plant hopefully makes it ..going to start chopping one plant that is almost done next weekend ..but the rest of the garden needs 2 .5 more weeks hope the weather improves....timewarp and speed queen for next year.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah im officially under a freeze warning tonite, and we are forcasted to be two degrees colder tomorrow than tonite too. Im pretty sure that my casey jones isnt going to be able to handle that w/o damage. If it were just tonite i would stay up and wait it out to watch for frost tonite. I shake off my plants in the morning too, i had to do it alot with my blue widow. I consulted some friends in the know that are from north of me. They agreed about the two nights in a row thing. Man. Next week looks bad too... i think im gonna risk pulling it early. Ive had plants get a ton of mold or rot build up in a short time in the past. Im thinking about trying maybe my trinity kush outdoor next time. I just wanted something besides an indica... but it was a mistake to try the casey jones.


----------



## james42 (Oct 7, 2012)

My irainian g13s got chopped two weeks ago but i still have two giant northern light blues out right now that have two weeks left. I know they will survive but i also know that this weather will make for a less dense smaller bud. 
It realy sucks working your ass off al summer just to have mother nature fuck things up.
It will be all irg13s for me next year


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 9, 2012)

OK peeps, it shouldn't be so quiet here I know what time of year it is! Let's see'em!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 9, 2012)

How did the Iranians do outdoors ? ....wish I had something to show...moving really slow here..the garden was getting 8 hours direct sun all summer and the last 4-5 weeks the garden gets maybe 2 hours direct sun


----------



## tcmike (Oct 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> How did the Iranians do outdoors ? ....wish I had something to show...moving really slow here..the garden was getting 8 hours direct sun all summer and the last 4-5 weeks the garden gets maybe 2 hours direct sun


The Iranians are my favorite. The auto's, which are really just super early ripeners, were done the end of Aug. They stay about waist high, have killer meaty buds & avg. 2.5 oz/plant. The chemo/iranians are doc's earliest ripeners of his iran. crosses & half were max ripe mid sept. & the rest were ripe the end of sept. They stayed 4-6', had fluffier buds than the autos but still very good & avg. 4 oz./plant. Both were started in a cold frame the 1st of may & put out the 1st of june. With my short June - Sept. growing season I've been real happy with how the Iranians ripen up before the crap weather comes the end of Sept.


----------



## firelane (Oct 10, 2012)

I picked cataract kush last week. And am picking confidential cheese any day now. Both of these strains finished a week earlier last year, and I would recommend either one of them for Michigan. Here is the cheese plant that I'm going to pick any day now. And a picture of a kush bud I harvested.


----------



## firelane (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is a nice bud shot of the cheese. I'm going to let it go a little longer. It just doesn't want to finish. Can it ever not rain everyday in October?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hear ya on the slow ass finish and lousy weather...my tops could be pulled but 3 inches below are white pistils that look like they need 2 more weeks on every plant.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 14, 2012)

James 
told you you would like the IRG13
it rocks


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

more rain today ...3 days straight


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Oct 15, 2012)

Free Rain water for everyone , just bring a bucket or two !


----------



## firelane (Oct 23, 2012)

Everything is trimmed and drying. Another great year of Michigan outdoor. The trimming sucks, but it would suck more if I had nothing to trim. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 27, 2012)

I still got one outside....


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 27, 2012)

Took 2 down today...the rest need another week...but they all look real nice.


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 2394811View attachment 2394812View attachment 2394813 summer is over and I missed it all......fuk


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 2394846View attachment 2394847View attachment 2394848View attachment 2394849


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2012)

Very well said firelane. Howdy to the others. I got some reading to do don't I Howdy


----------



## hic (Nov 1, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I work at a hydro store that has an in house soil mix. And this stuff works well for indoor or outdoor. We make veg or flower mixes.


Yea but that shit is too expensive. I can fill a 20 gallon hole with $25 dollars even if I buy the black dirt. LC1 works as well as a $100 dollar bag of perlite. LC1 I have seen from anywhere from 10 - 14$ a bag. 20 gallon 1.5 bags LC1 about 6 bags of $2 blackdirt. Hydrostore dirt is a rip off and only fools believe they cannot build something better themselves or lack confidence in themselves to do so.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't pay for it and my friends pay 20$ for 20 gallons of it. I help make it. It's just a super soil. It works awesome. I'm sick of bringing it home for people all the time. A lot of people just veg in it without putting anything but water in it. They get good results.


----------



## hic (Nov 2, 2012)

sounds like a good price.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2012)

With prices of soil skyrocketing it is. If you havnt looked in the past month or two prices jumped up like crazy. We have the same price. It's 30$ to strangers 25$ if you say you know me, 20$ if I bring it home to you 
i get a deal for finding customers and just hook them up. I don't make money off it. I pay 20$ if its not for my personal grow. It comes in a huge camo grow bag also. I used one this year and got 6 oz from it. And it was a set it and forget it plant.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 2, 2012)

What hydro shop dankshizzle? I get mine from a shop too...greatlakes hydro..they have a real nice soil that they mix themselves...


----------



## hic (Nov 2, 2012)

So what was every ones fav this year in the outdoor world?


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 3, 2012)

Hydroponics and more off m-53 in almont just say you know Dan the glassblower and he will hook you up if I'm not there


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds good...will have to be a friday when I rent a room and hit cg3 on my way wack home on saturday morning... can ya beat 500$ for a 1k watt magnetic ballast switchable...with a cheap bulb...and the the magnum hood 6" aircooled?....Always lookin for a nice glass piece too.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll check


----------



## Green Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys Been a while since I posted been busy , Lost most of my girls over the dry summer. Got about 8 oz total not very good at all but better then none.How did the rest of you do?


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 5, 2012)

Grrrrrreeeat! Indoor is looking promising.


----------



## hic (Nov 6, 2012)

Good to see to see you GD! sorry to hear about the weak yield. It was a damn dry summer, too dry. All plants that were not cared for did very weak on my end as well in nature.


----------



## 420forlife15 (Nov 6, 2012)

hey guys good to hear everyone got some return, i didnt do to bad for my first year i lost alot of ladies to and only ended up with about 10oz but hey its free bud so im not complainin! i made oil with the trim and it turned into more of a hashy substance but its nice to put on bowls, whats your guys favorite thing to do with trim?


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 7, 2012)

Bho all the way.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 7, 2012)

What's up fellas! Just chiming in from the mitten state. Hope all is well, lifes a garden u gotta dig it


----------



## hic (Nov 7, 2012)

Trim was givin away. did not even mess with it this year. I had a couple come up and go threw like they were picking strawberries for a day. I do have a brush pile.


----------



## Slayxr (Nov 7, 2012)

I grew outdoor for the first time this year, 2 randoms bag seeds. It was a really fun project only came out with about 9oz for 2 plants, hopefully next year wont make the same mistake of putting them out way to late.


----------



## hic (Nov 7, 2012)

The yield lacked due to immaturity? Are you in Mi?


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 7, 2012)

These are oil rigs I make.... I basically only smoke concentrates.


----------



## Slayxr (Nov 7, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> These are oil rigs I make.... I basically only smoke concentrates.


I would love to learn how to make glass pieces.


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2012)

Been emailed from sannies shop...will be 2 months before heri is back in stock. Not good not good at all for me. It's gonna be close Ill be rushing next year it looks like


----------



## hic (Nov 8, 2012)

View attachment 2403361View attachment 2403362


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 9, 2012)

hic said:


> Been emailed from sannies shop...will be 2 months before heri is back in stock. Not good not good at all for me. It's gonna be close Ill be rushing next year it looks like


Bummer... How will it put you behind for next year? I've done a lot of sannies strains, all indoor though, let me know if you have any questions about them in the event that you're considering something else.


----------



## hic (Nov 12, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Bummer... How will it put you behind for next year? I've done a lot of sannies strains, all indoor though, let me know if you have any questions about them in the event that you're considering something else.



Well I wanted a new mommy. So her cuts could be grown out come spring. Makes things a little tight. Thanks Shwagbag.


----------



## delstele (Nov 13, 2012)

All my grows died.. fucking dry as hell this year..


----------



## hic (Nov 13, 2012)

delstele - sorry to hear my friend. gonna make 2013 that much sweeter. There is no way to coat it sugar is there? still sucks.

What all did you attempt to run this summer?


----------



## delstele (Nov 14, 2012)

I was running Black Widow, Heri, Super lemon haze, LA Pure Kush, and a Michigan strain Thunder Bay that was from the Alpena area. I tried to keep up with watering but it became to much with work, family, life in genral...


----------



## hic (Nov 14, 2012)

damn delstele hell of a line-up to lose.


----------



## Mr Skunky Haze (Nov 14, 2012)

i plan on starting my mothers sometime in jan indoors, then taking clones, letting them grow to about a foot and out they go in late may! anyone have any tips for keeping those damn deer away?


----------



## hic (Nov 14, 2012)

I do. dig your holes aweek or 2 before you plant. The deer love the smell of fresh dug up earth. They are drawn to it. Dig big hole 2 weeks before planting or 1 and dig little hole upon your return with plant in hand.


----------



## Mr Skunky Haze (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks! my issue is that when i was just checking out where ill be growing i had 4 doe run up on me i startled them but i assume this is a area used regularly. so digging a hole 2-3 weeks before hand will allow the deer ot check out the fresh scent find nothing of interest and continue on there way? are there any repellents that actually work? ill probably piss in a gallon jug and spread that around my plot along with maybe even just filling a jug with piss in it and leaving it there. i hear soap works, but can attract mice and rats. we have a pretty nice coyote population where im growing so groundhogs, skunks, rabbits, and other rodents arent really that big of an issue but ive seen deer clear a whole plot over night before


----------



## delstele (Nov 14, 2012)

hic said:


> damn delstele hell of a line-up to lose.



Yes a sad ass year for an outside grow for sure... But I have all that gear in moms so no worries... Except the thunder bay strain!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 15, 2012)

This was a rough year with the drought..pretty much 1/4 inch of rain from june 1st to july 30th...


----------



## hic (Nov 15, 2012)

It was a junk year for outdoor in MI.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys don't use irrigation?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 17, 2012)

irrigation = 5 gallon bucket bucket in each hand..multiple trips


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah most people can't figure out where my hose goes. It goez Straight into the ground. I just tell them it's for my garage to clean up my hands and people believe me. But reall it goes into my woods.


----------



## Lokocucci (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally use at least 3 Hoses buried in ground all way to water source (Creek) to Plants site it save time i can turn it off anytime. best cold water is Creek. 


~Guerrilla Grower~


----------



## hic (Nov 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> irrigation = 5 gallon bucket bucket in each hand..multiple trips



We do the same!


----------



## Lokocucci (Nov 17, 2012)

I wonder if anyone use hoses from water site to plant sites too? hmm ;


----------



## delstele (Nov 19, 2012)

lugging water back to my spot is no easy task no river or pond with in miles. Looking forward to next year 2013 in Michigan is gonna be bangin!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 19, 2012)

Would like to find some heavy duty plastic 7 gallon containers with a cap for hauling h20..anyone seen any?


----------



## hic (Nov 19, 2012)

I was thinking back pack last spring? Did not invest time to look for one and carried those buckets around again this year! Back pack made for water with a hose that's what is needed especially if we get another drought year.


----------



## UPdopeKing (Nov 19, 2012)

i got a cab set up....im gonna rock the outdoors in mi next year, but this year was crap for outdoor...no good outdoor bud this year and uaslly i make it trough the to winter with out door bud bought on the cheap at harvest time....even can get some profit out of it most years :/


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2012)

i have yet to find a giant back pack..been looking for yeARS...those hiking packs are not shaped right to carry large amounts of water


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 8, 2012)

Well gentlemen, It looks like it was a rough year. I feel you all on the drought. I lost about 10 plants in one of my spots because my water source dried up. However, I managed to get about 50 ounces this year. I had about 10 iranian autoflower clones that I got about an ounce apiece. I got about 4 ounces each off of 4 Jilly bean plants. I got 5 ounces off of a couple NL#5 x Pink champagne. I got 7,8, and 9 ounces off my largest plants which were Nevilles Haze. I got another 4-5 ounces off of some Herijuanna x C99 seeds. 

I learned a lot about plant placement and what is too covered by the trees. I also learned that I should stick to the earlier finishing indicas versus the sativa strains. My nevilles haze wasnt as potent because I had to harvest it before it was fully mature. I waited until the end of october to harvest and it still needed a couple weeks. 

I put plastic sheeting over top of the plants 3 weeks (mid sept) after I heard rumors of the Helicopters being out. I figured they had left the area already. It worked really well at keeping the rain off the plants and keeping them from getting frost damage. 

Next year I'm going to use some more of the NL#5 X Pink Champagne, and of course More Iranian autoflower. Im also going to grow some Pakistan Valley that I got from world of seeds. its supposed to be a 7 weeks indica land race. Im also keeping my eyes out for more early finishing indica dominant strains to try next year. 

Heres a few pics of my girls.

First up is a pic of my biggest plant Ive ever grown. Its a Nevilles haze clone that I put out the 2nd week of may. It yeilded 9 ounces and was about 5 feet tall by 5 feet wide

Heres a pic of my NL x Pink champagne This was the plant that ended up maturing the fastest. 


Heres a pic of 2 NL x PC plants that I threw out and didnt think they'd make it. They did great for being under a cedar tree. 


Heres a pic of one of my Neville's haze plants underneath the plastic sheeting. I was concerned about getting budrot if the buds got wet late in the season. the plastic kept the rot away and allowed my plants to go to the end of october. 


Another Nevilles.



Heres a pic of a Jilly bean male that I chopped the first week of august. I wish it had been a female. It would have been huge!



Heres a Pic of one some NL x PC showing some colorand starting to get frosty. it turned dark purple.


----------



## mwooten102 (Dec 8, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Would like to find some heavy duty plastic 7 gallon containers with a cap for hauling h20..anyone seen any?


isnt Dr's Foster and smith in michigan ? get some jugs made for carrying salt water. 

or fostersmith.com


----------



## delstele (Dec 9, 2012)

SJ Great job man way to work it out when faced with a problem... 50 zips is a good haul..


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure Wooten, fairly new to state...is that the same as hinkley schmidt 5 gallon jugs?


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 12, 2012)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Well gentlemen, It looks like it was a rough year. I feel you all on the drought. I lost about 10 plants in one of my spots because my water source dried up. However, I managed to get about 50 ounces this year. I had about 10 iranian autoflower clones that I got about an ounce apiece. I got about 4 ounces each off of 4 Jilly bean plants. I got 5 ounces off of a couple NL#5 x Pink champagne. I got 7,8, and 9 ounces off my largest plants which were Nevilles Haze. I got another 4-5 ounces off of some Herijuanna x C99 seeds.
> 
> I learned a lot about plant placement and what is too covered by the trees. I also learned that I should stick to the earlier finishing indicas versus the sativa strains. My nevilles haze wasnt as potent because I had to harvest it before it was fully mature. I waited until the end of october to harvest and it still needed a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Jerry
try the Iranian G13 yield is bigger the. The auto and finishes in August I think you will like it and it clones easy


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry forgot great job 50 zips has to make you smile
if we had some rain this summer you would still be trimming (not a bad thing)


----------



## 420forlife15 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas eve fellas hope everyones smokin good, ill be finishing my stash over the new year and dabbing hard hope everyone does the same! Cheers dudes


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope everyone has a safe holiday


----------



## Digger Dave (Dec 29, 2012)

I myself do not like the "Holidays" I have no family left, but one brother in a nursing home for takin too many oxy's. my only friend can't talk to me anymore, I watched him melt away and could not stop him.I stay in my grow room, and toke a lot and maybe a tear or two,BUT to all of Rolitup toke on!


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Digger
easyer said then done but try not to withdraw too much or you will be there with them try and set new goals and move forward.
one day at a time Bro


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2012)

Digger Dave said:


> I myself do not like the "Holidays" I have no family left, but one brother in a nursing home for takin too many oxy's. my only friend can't talk to me anymore, I watched him melt away and could not stop him.I stay in my grow room, and toke a lot and maybe a tear or two,BUT to all of Rolitup toke on!











Got to get yourself a woman to keep ya company n a dog or two .....hit a shelter n rescue a dog...


----------



## james42 (Dec 29, 2012)

Haven't been on here in a long time. Good to see this thread is still alive.
I'm starting to make plans for next year. It's gonna be a big one. I dropped the ball last year, bareley got 2 pounds.
Its probably gonna be all Dr.greenthumb strains this year. It sucks in a way because he so Damn expensive.
Anyone ever try and get him to sell you half packs of seeds? I doubt it but I'm gonna ask


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 29, 2012)

That's all you can do is ask.
think I heard of someone asking before but could be wrong
Good Luck
what strain


----------



## james42 (Dec 30, 2012)

I want to do Iranian g13 again for sure. I would like to get some Iranian autos too. I really need a early harvest this year. 
I was thinking about starting the autos at the beginning of march, vegging them big and putting them outside as early in may as possible.
I'd like to start the ir g13s early too and top and clone them a couple times before they go out.
This years poor harvest Has made for a lean winter. 5 seeds of each strain would be plenty for me to get the ball rolling


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 3, 2013)

Thought I would share this picture.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone who orders some Iranian auto I am in, will throw in half. For beans or buy clones.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Anyone who orders some Iranian auto I am in, will throw in half. For beans or buy clones.



thats probably a good idea.....i have never heard of Doc splitting up packs. i guess it doesn't hurt to ask but i'm pretty sure he wont do that.


----------



## james42 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im not even gonna bother asking if he will split it up. Fuck it. Im going BIG this year.
His site says the irg13 will be out of stock until Feb. I hope he means early feb.


----------



## YeOldenDankster (Jan 4, 2013)

*The Who*:

Myself and my grim determination to grow the best guerilla grass this side of the Mississippi.


*The Where*:

A nice, untouched spot of private forest with a nice, open clearing in the middle of it all with a creek and swamps nearby. No flyovers, no hunters, too rural for other kinds of tresspassers. Plenty of coyotes to keep the deer population down, but the main reason why I don't go in unarmed. This foest is home to me.

*
The What*:

I plan on getting some Mandala #1 and 8 Miles High when they're available next from Attitude, as they are better suited for northern climates. Also, the quality and type of stone is really appealing to me. The biggest reason, though, is because I support what Mandala does best: good, quality genetics just like nature intended them to be. It's as natural as I can get when it comes to cannabis genetics, so that's what I'll be growing.

I'm also interested in keeping some climatized seed stock, so of the 5 seeds of each strain that I plant I'll be hoping for at least one male that I can relocate with a female. The clearing is pretty huge, so segregation space shouldn't be an issue (I hope).

Also, if I feel confident, I'll probably do some clones.


*The When*:

I would love to have my plants in the ground by 4/20, and the weather is usually accomodating for this. If the frost just won't let up, however, I'll probably wait until mid-May.


*The Why*:

Because after tasting that sweet Wisconsin green, I can never go back to this local poopgrass. These hicks have no idea how to love and care for their plants.


*The Challenges*:

I have never grown before. Done plenty of research, but nothing beats hands-on experience.

It's a bit of a hike.

I don't have anywhere safe and secure to dry my buds, so I put together this plan for an outdoor drying box. The problem is going to be if it rains at all during harvest time, which is likely. I have from now until late Sept. to come up with an alternate solution, but as of now I have nothing.

It's going to take a lot of work, but I'm going to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Would like to find some heavy duty plastic 7 gallon containers with a cap for hauling h20..anyone seen any?


how far do you have to carry water? the best thing i can think of is going to tractor supply or somthing of the sort selling farm equipt. get the diesel cans they come in bigger sizes i belive 5-7-10 gallons for tractors..if you have the option i like to dig a large hole about 4 ft deep and line it with pond plastic and then backfil it with soil and grass this way it looks like a natural ditch or maybe where a tree trunk pulled out of the ground use that hole itll fill with water and then you can just take a bucket out with you and use rain water..if you make a bunch of them in random places youll never run out of water..

ive also used 55 gallon drums and painted them cammo and wrapped them in the sourrounding plants and trees and just put a screen on the top of it so itll fill with water and not leaves if you keep it off the ground you can put a spicket in the bottom and then use a hose to water the plants..

where the knowledge comes from...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6eCpRPcHOY


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 4, 2013)

.


"*The When*:

I would love to have my plants in the ground by 4/20, and the weather is usually accomodating for this. If the frost just won't let up, however, I'll probably wait until mid-May."


not tryn to burst you bubble here but i wouldnt put the plants out until mid may in a norther cliamate like mi..most cases itll be good for a few weeks and youll get slammed with cold weather and rain..

I usually start clones inside about march and then when i know for sure the weather is good in mid-late may ill throw them outside..this way the plants are already about 2-3 ft tall and will survive anything after the transplant I'll also keep the plant short while its inside topping the plant over and over since the sun has enough power to push any number of tops on the plant..you'll also want a bush more than a tree to keep it from being seen a short 6-7 foot tall maybe same width has a better chance of not being seen than a 14ft tall bean pole..trust me on that I learned the hard way having 14ft monsters that where around 6 ft wide..which you can see in the video in my post above...dumped alot of pics in this thread when it first began..havent been on here in a while since the raid

also growing outdoors has its challenges but youll be in good hands in this thread the nest advice i can give you is dig your holes big EARLY like 3ft x 3ft and backfill with peat moss and perlite and half native soil this will help your plants ALOT..then find yourself a good outdoor nutrient that lasts for a few weeks so your not out there all the time for me personally advanced nutes heavy harvest is the best stuff I've used for outdoor it'll last about 3 weeks and you can weigh out the amount you want for each plant bag it up and then throw it on the plants when you get out there usually 30-50g per small plant and in flowering when they are 5x5 give them about 100-150g of nutes..youve got the sun and rain on your side so most of the growing is out of your hands just remember to be safe and very aware of your surroundings a trail cam is a good idea to make sure nothing and no one has come thru..ALWAYS take a different path each time the heli's can see your trail clear as day from the air..look at deer paths on google earth and look at the sat veiws to see what it looks like from the air already..also its a good idea to wear camo and hunting mask w glasses if leo finds it and decides to leave it and throw a camera they got your face next to the plants if its off your property thats the only way they can stick the plants to you short of actually catching you on site


----------



## YeOldenDankster (Jan 4, 2013)

kbmed$ said:


> not tryn to burst you bubble here but i wouldnt put the plants out until mid may in a norther cliamate like mi..most cases itll be good for a few weeks and youll get slammed with cold weather and rain..


No bubbles to burst, here, friend. Thank you for your advice, and I'm taking notes everywhere I read something relevant to me. As for the climate, I have some nice lake effect weather that helps regulate the temperature, and I'm pretty close to the southern border. I'll keep my hopes high, but I'm not opposed to planting late. Also, I don't have any way to "pre-grow" my plants indoors aside from the usual seed germination, so my veg time is gonna take a hit there.

Once again, thanks for the tips.

EDIT: http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/heavy_harvest/heavy_harvest_product_information.php
Bad news, bro, looks like they discontinued Heavy Harvest...


----------



## firelane (Jan 4, 2013)

Putting plants out in April is also bad because they will often start to flower. Earliest start does not always equal biggest plants. It definitely helps, but if your plants get good enough light from June-Sept they will be plenty big. Last year I got my plants out a month later than I'd planned and my harvest was still above my expectations. 

When picking a spot for sunlight, remember that the sun's path changes as the year goes on. So find a spot with as much southern exposure as possible, because in Sept, the suns path will be low, and if you have no southern exposure your plants will be shaded when they need the light most.

And I have used heavy harvest for 2 years now, and it is great. That link still lists it for sale? Where does it say discontinued?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

YeOldenDankster said:


> No bubbles to burst, here, friend. Thank you for your advice, and I'm taking notes everywhere I read something relevant to me. As for the climate, I have some nice lake effect weather that helps regulate the temperature, and I'm pretty close to the southern border. I'll keep my hopes high, but I'm not opposed to planting late. Also, I don't have any way to "pre-grow" my plants indoors aside from the usual seed germination, so my veg time is gonna take a hit there.
> 
> Once again, thanks for the tips.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the drought failure.

I'm not all that far from you, and I cancelled the annual guerrilla grow last May...no way I was spending all summer hauling water in 5 gals. I have started seeds as late as July 1st and still achieved some nice results, not monster plants by any means but nice 3 foot bushes. That's why I love outdoor sun schedule, the very gradual reduction in daylight provides way more veg during early flower as opposed 2/simply changing a timer indoors from 18 to 12.

Peace


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2013)

My plan is where this may be the year i can actually come out of the closet,advertise the business here at RIU,offer discounts to riu members and give away free meds to select paitents.


----------



## james42 (Jan 4, 2013)

YeOldenDankster said:


> No bubbles to burst, here, friend. Thank you for your advice, and I'm taking notes everywhere I read something relevant to me. As for the climate, I have some nice lake effect weather that helps regulate the temperature, and I'm pretty close to the southern border. I'll keep my hopes high, but I'm not opposed to planting late. Also, I don't have any way to "pre-grow" my plants indoors aside from the usual seed germination, so my veg time is gonna take a hit there.
> 
> Once again, thanks for the tips.
> 
> ...


If you cant get them going indoors ahead of time you should atleast shelter them for the first few weeks outside. A little makeshift greenhouse made out of a clear Rubbermaid tub works good. All takes is one little bug to come along and chop a seedling down.
It would be better to just get a floro shop light and start them inside though


----------



## YeOldenDankster (Jan 5, 2013)

firelane said:


> And I have used heavy harvest for 2 years now, and it is great. That link still lists it for sale? Where does it say discontinued?


It's before you click a regional preference, it will say that this product has been discontinued in big red letters. I chose the "Illinois" location, and it now won't show it anymore. Not sure what's going on, I hope it isn't discontinued. If not, should I purchase the summer blend only?


----------



## firelane (Jan 5, 2013)

I have the summer and fall blends. I don't buy the spring because I veg so much indoors and put down good soil with enough nutrients to last until its time for the summer blend. Plus any time I need to get the plants greener in veg, fish emulsion is easy enough. I give each plant about 1 solo cup of nutrients per month, so one cup of summer blend in late June, another cup of Summer in late July, and last feed one cup of Fall blend in late August and these nutes are about used up when I harvest in late Sept/early Oct. 

I haven't used the spring, for all I know it could be what my grow is missing, but if you can only buy 1 mix, I would chose the summer mix. If you can buy two get the summer and fall, and if money is not an issue maybe try all 3.


----------



## james42 (Jan 5, 2013)

That AN heavy harvest looks like just what ive been looking for. Im gonna use it this year. Fuck mixing and watering every week


----------



## james42 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think im gonna do my iranian autos in smart pots. What do you guys think a good size pot for them would be? Im vegging them for two months indoors and then putting them out to flower. At first I was thinking 20 gallon pots but the more I think about it that might be overkill considering it will have less then 5 months of total growth. 5gal? 10gal?
I would put them in the ground but these girls are going to the swamp.


----------



## firelane (Jan 6, 2013)

Get the 20gal. I used them 2 years ago, and by the end of the year, the roots had grown through the bag and into the ground. Maybe with autos you will have a month or two shorter season, so you can get away with smaller. Are you worried about them soaking up too much water in a swamp area? Also, the smaller the pot, the more you will have to water if it is ever dry.


----------



## james42 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill get them off the ground with something. There surrounded by water and its close to home so im not worried about them drying out.
Ill probably go with 20 gallons. This crop is just to give me a boost mid summer until my big trees finish up. Im gonna do 10 iranians. If I get 1.5-2pounds dry ill consider it a succes.
Ill be doing 10-15 irg13s in 3×3 holes at my other spot


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

well shiznigity bombdizzle and all of that great stuff. thats my plans. 

no seriously... gonna till dirt real good and put some goodies in it. 

You guys REALLY like smoking those auto's?? i havent had a chance knowingly yet. i have a WOS NL x BB Auto FEM seed, its my only auto and its a freebie.

EDIT: not that im knocking them or anything! im thinking about getting more maybe?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

heres what i came up with last year... dinafem blue widow are the first two, and some casey jones in the last two

View attachment 2469565


----------



## james42 (Jan 6, 2013)

You guys REALLY like smoking those auto's?? i havent had a chance knowingly yet. i have a WOS NL x BB Auto FEM seed, its my only auto and its a freebie.

EDIT: not that im knocking them or anything! im thinking about getting more maybe?[/QUOTE]

Its not really a auto. He just calls it that because it flowers so early. Yeild and potency is real good


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 7, 2013)

YeOldenDankster said:


> No bubbles to burst, here, friend. Thank you for your advice, and I'm taking notes everywhere I read something relevant to me. As for the climate, I have some nice lake effect weather that helps regulate the temperature, and I'm pretty close to the southern border. I'll keep my hopes high, but I'm not opposed to planting late. Also, I don't have any way to "pre-grow" my plants indoors aside from the usual seed germination, so my veg time is gonna take a hit there.
> 
> Once again, thanks for the tips.
> 
> ...


shitty lol i still have like 5 gal of each laying around..im surprised they dont make it anymore they were cheaper and worked very well..

it does suck you can veg your plants indoors for a lil bit outside of germ..i would recomend clones in that case if you have your card and can get your hands on some..they'll grow a bit faster and reach matuirty alot quicker do to clone vigor.. im mid state so we have about the same climate maybe im a few degrees colder but i'd bet on mid may being your best best on getting a good start with small plants


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 7, 2013)

james42 said:


> You guys REALLY like smoking those auto's?? i havent had a chance knowingly yet. i have a WOS NL x BB Auto FEM seed, its my only auto and its a freebie.
> 
> EDIT: not that im knocking them or anything! im thinking about getting more maybe?


Its not really a auto. He just calls it that because it flowers so early. Yeild and potency is real good[/QUOTE]


now a days autos or ruderalis plants are pretty much on par potency wise..the only down fall with them is if you want to harvest a lb with full autos you better grow atleast 25-30


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Iranian have no ruderalis in them, they can yield a half p.


----------



## micksmedz (Jan 7, 2013)

What are some good strains you guys have had personal sucess with outdoors here in michigan? im goin BIG this year and need some input. Id hate to invest alll this money and get crappy genetics that either dont finish in time or s poor quality.


----------



## james42 (Jan 7, 2013)

micksmedz said:


> What are some good strains you guys have had personal sucess with outdoors here in michigan? im goin BIG this year and need some input. Id hate to invest alll this money and get crappy genetics that either dont finish in time or s poor quality.


Delicious seeds northern lights blue, big yeild finishes 2nd week of October
Iranian g13. Big yeild finshes mid to late September
I think firelane had good luck with confidential cheese too


----------



## firelane (Jan 7, 2013)

I have had good luck with confidential cheese. It seems to be pretty mold resistant, finishes early Oct., and is good quality. I also like cataract kush. Both from DNA I think. 

I don't have any more of those seeds though so this year I am going to try some new ones. I think most indicas should finish in time. I definitely want to be done as early as possible, it always seems to rain every day in October.


----------



## be ez (Jan 7, 2013)

Iranian G13 is a great start! Order 10, find the best few and clone the fawk out of them. You'll get great yields and a nice early finish. I'm in Canada on the 45th and mine finished early september, much earlier than anything else.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the Iranian G13 as well. 
Early finish good yield and good smoke


----------



## james42 (Jan 9, 2013)

Iranian g13s are back in stock. I ordered a pack of those and a pack of iranian autos. 
Im getting everything in order ahead of time this year.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gonna place an order next week for my summer grow

Timewarp
Iranian g13
Speed queen


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard from HIV lately?


----------



## 420forlife15 (Jan 11, 2013)

well boys i had a pretty wild and shitty night tonight i was robbed at gunpoint by 2 stupid hood rat ass niggers who cant afford shit so they robbed me and my buddy with a fucking 9mm and stole all my cash and both my phones worth over 700$ and the fucking pigs didnt do shit about it i hate the way this world is theres so many fucked up people and not enough good people anymore, like who the fuck raised those two cuz they did a horrible job i know i would not go rob someone just for a small amount of cash and some phones like how fucking low can you get they mind as well have taken my fucking shoes while they were at it, ugh well anyway move on atleast im still here and get to keep growing lol, ive been picking out seeds for outdoor this yr and i think imma go with bubba again and some la confidental irg13 and maybe some autos to get a early finish, alright well im out, good luck on everyones plants and stay safe boys duces


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 12, 2013)

Stupid auto correct what I ment was 
has anyone heard from hic ?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 12, 2013)

420
sorry for your loss.
what comes around goes around
They will get there's one day
try and learn from it and be ready for the next one


----------



## james42 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hic dosnt seem to come around as much as he used to.
Hey GD. Have you ever grown the iranian auto?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Has anyone heard from HIV lately?







Lmao......yeah auto correct blows


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyway to get GPS on phone n track location?


----------



## tcmike (Jan 12, 2013)

james42 said:


> Iranian g13s are back in stock. I ordered a pack of those and a pack of iranian autos.
> Im getting everything in order ahead of time this year.


Should have waited a couple of wks. I talked to Doc the other day & he has an improved version of the IAF coming out in a couple of wks. Same as old version except bigger yields. I usually avg. 3 oz./plant so I'm looking foward to the improved yield. I've grown the Ir. G13's but don't care too much for them because of the leafy buds & all the trimming time at harvest. The IAF have nice meaty buds with minimal leaf to trim & the quality is as good or better than the Ir.G13's.


----------



## james42 (Jan 12, 2013)

tcmike said:


> Should have waited a couple of wks. I talked to Doc the other day & he has an improved version of the IAF coming out in a couple of wks. Same as old version except bigger yields. I usually avg. 3 oz./plant so I'm looking foward to the improved yield. I've grown the Ir. G13's but don't care too much for them because of the leafy buds & all the trimming time at harvest. The IAF have nice meaty buds with minimal leaf to trim & the quality is as good or better than the Ir.G13's.


Well that sucks ass. I asked about the improved version when I called but I was talking to some chick. She didnt know anything about it.
Im growing 15 or more of the iaf though so it should be a good harvest.
I keep hearing guys complain about how leafy the irg13 is but I didnt think it was that bad last year.
How much do you get off the irg13s tcmike?
Mine went out real late last year and I only got about 4oz per plant dry


----------



## tcmike (Jan 13, 2013)

James- I didn't grow any irg13s last year but the year before I got about 4-5 oz/plant. I'm sure you can get more down south where you are but mine have to come out by the end of Sept. because of bow season/crappy weather. Thats why I like IAF because they ripen so quick. I don't even start them till the beginning of May & they are under 12" when they go out - rarely before the 3rd wk. in May due to the late frosts & cold soil. They say 90 days but I let mine go for about 110 - 120 days. They have dropped all their big leaves & are dead ripe by the end of Aug. - before the rains & low sun of Sept. Plant them in full sun w/good air circulation because they're not real mold resistant.


----------



## firelane (Jan 13, 2013)

I am going to try Tora Bora and Purple Wreck both from reserva privada. And auto blue mammoth from Barney's. I have had good luck with reserva privada and both of these strains are supposed to be fast finishing and strong. I really want to build a new greenhouse this year now that the laws are more clear, but don't know if I will actually get it done. Anyone going to build one this year?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 14, 2013)

James. 
No never tried autos


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 14, 2013)

James

did you happen to ask about the freedom 35 auto


----------



## james42 (Jan 14, 2013)

What are your plans this year gd?


----------



## james42 (Jan 14, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> James
> 
> did you happen to ask about the freedom 35 auto


No. Haven't even heard of that one


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

Check out Dr gruber thread on the freedom 35


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2013)

Iranian g13, critical massxSweetooth (by hic),and some hherijuana hoping for some more rain this year. 
Last year really sucked due to the drought. Might put some gurilla gusto out as a set It and forget it


----------



## james42 (Jan 15, 2013)

Those water crystals you can buy at walmart helped me a lot last yearj


----------



## YeOldenDankster (Jan 15, 2013)

I plan on adding them to my outdoor Mandala #1 and 8 Miles High grow this year. I was planning on 10% of my soil composition to comprise of these as recommended, but what did you use? Can you go into detail as to how much they helped you (e.g. number of days watering reduced, etc)?


----------



## james42 (Jan 15, 2013)

YeOldenDankster said:


> I plan on adding them to my outdoor Mandala #1 and 8 Miles High grow this year. I was planning on 10% of my soil composition to comprise of these as recommended, but what did you use? Can you go into detail as to how much they helped you (e.g. number of days watering reduced, etc)?


I just dumped about a cup full to a 2/2' hole. A couple times throughout the summer they would go over two weeks without rain in 90f weather. Id finally make it out to water fully expecting to see a bunch of half dead plants but they didnt even have a little bit of wilt.
Thats about as much detail as I can give.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2013)

How does Mandala strains work in Mich outdoor, thinking bout speed queen.


----------



## james42 (Jan 20, 2013)

My order from dr.greenthumb came in yesterday. 4 more weeks until I get them started


----------



## james42 (Jan 22, 2013)

You guys that use AN heavy harvest. Would you trust that by itself in promix for the entire life of the plant? 
Im planning on filling my holes with straight promix and just using heavy harvest.


----------



## firelane (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya, that's pretty much what I did last year. I added some basic fertilizer to my original holes too because I don't have the spring blend. I also watered occasionally with epson salt just because I had it available. But ya it is a pretty complete nutrient, it has all the micronutes too. You have to apply it about every month or so.


----------



## james42 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks firelane. I was hoping you would chime in


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

I have spring and fall


----------



## firelane (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to get the spring for this year too. Its nice only having to buy nutes every few years, as much as you get in those buckets.


----------



## james42 (Jan 23, 2013)

I ordered some yeild pots today. There basically just a cheap nockoff of smart pots. 
I got 10, 10 gallon pots that my Iranians will be grown in from start to finish. 
I got 15, 3 gallon pots for my irg13s while there indoors. They will go in the ground outside.
Im getting everything lined up. Its gonna be a good year


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 23, 2013)

I used heavy harvest last year with awesome results. I also grow tomatoes in another greenhouse gave them the spring bucket. They were over 8 ft tall once that was used up I had a bunch of iguana juice and rocked em out the rest with that.


----------



## james42 (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/321880-iranian-autos-fisrt-auto-grow.html

Check this thread out. It has me pretty stoked for this year


----------



## pabuds (Feb 4, 2013)

i dig my holes march april plant in may. put 2 types bat guno mix 1/2 cup of each in hole and plant my clones or mothers from seed never have to water nature takes care of that even if it dont rain for two months they find water on there own this year growing 100, 50 clones 50 seeds 
20 n.l.b 20 l.s.d 20 g.w.s 20 p.w 20 d.c and 20 back up l.a women


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 4, 2013)

Attack boy buds, go big or go home....what two types of guano? And you add lime? Looking for a good mix on some set em n forget em plots.


----------



## pabuds (Feb 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Attack boy buds, go big or go home....what two types of guano? And you add lime? Looking for a good mix on some set em n forget em plots.


i only use jamaican and mexican bat guano organic only no lime only if im planting around pines. dig hole then put some dirt in then take remaining dirt split in half take 1/2 cup jamaican bat guano mix in half the remaining soil put in hole then put 1/2 cup mexican bat guano mix in the remaining soil and put in hole then plant thats it. i put the jamaican in bottom and mexican on top

jamaican 1/10/0.2
mexican 10/2/1


----------



## james42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats happening guys? Anyone getting things in order for the spring?
Next week im gonna buy 8 big bales of pro mix and haul it to my spot by sleigh. The bales weigh 65 pounds a piece so im taking advantage of the snow.


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my super soil marinating as we speak


----------



## james42 (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered some delicious seeds critical sensi star today. I was planning on just doing the Iranian autos and Iranian g13s but I just have too much riding on this years harvest to trust it all to one breeder. 
My first real grow was delicious seeds and I know they will do good for me. I found a couple logs on the critical sensi star that have me pretty excited. 
I say this every year but I swear to god im buying a power trimmer this year


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm eyeballing some of Sannie's and Eskobar's new gear. They have heri in fem now and lots of very attractive new crosses  Some really heavy yielders coming from them now too, but perhaps also susceptible to mold if the environment is not controllable.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 12, 2013)

So how's everyone feel about the new outdoor growing laws?


----------



## james42 (Feb 12, 2013)

dankshizzle said:


> So how's everyone feel about the new outdoor growing laws?


Im not really up to date. Whats the new law?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 12, 2013)

I have not seen any changes in the legality of outdoor growing. It still has to be in an enclosed locked facility to be considered legal. Comments?


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 13, 2013)

They cleared it up and no roof is mentioned. They redefined the laws. And chicken wire with a locked gate out of view of neighbors is all you need.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I have not seen any changes in the legality of outdoor growing. It still has to be in an enclosed locked facility to be considered legal. Comments?


Do any of you goto Triple M Clinics for your script? If so, you'll need a new doctor, it appears. He was arrested today in a sting that was coordinated by a northern michigan narcotics team and the attorney general's office.


----------



## james42 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Do any of you goto Triple M Clinics for your script? If so, you'll need a new doctor, it appears. He was arrested today in a sting that was coordinated by a northern michigan narcotics team and the attorney general's office.


I saw that on the news. Looks like there throwing the book at him


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 13, 2013)

The man is not happy with the law so he is going to spen what ever amount of time and money it takes to make it look bad ( Reifer Madness) all over again


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

james42 said:


> I saw that on the news. Looks like there throwing the book at him


Schuette has a hard on for fighting the movement. I talked with the doc when I saw him 3 times. He's a good egg, he thought it should be legal without medical necessity, but he always gave me a through exam and I provided medical records. I don't know him well but I get the feeling he knew this would happen and I think he'll fight it to the end. I hope the best for him!


----------



## james42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Took me all day yesterday but I got 10 bails of promix hauled out to my spot to add to the holes ive already got. It was a bitch but so much easier hauling it by sleigh instead of carrying them one at a time by hand in the spring.
I got some curious looks at the farm store buying a truck load of soil this time of year


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

james42 said:


> Took me all day yesterday but I got 10 bails of promix hauled out to my spot to add to the holes ive already got. It was a bitch but so much easier hauling it by sleigh instead of carrying them one at a time by hand in the spring.
> I got some curious looks at the farm store buying a truck load of soil this time of year


I bet james lol. Pro Mix is an interesting choice for your holes. Do you mix in organics for nutrients?


----------



## james42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I bet james lol. Pro Mix is an interesting choice for your holes. Do you mix in organics for nutrients?


No. Last year I just used dyna gro nutes. This year im gonna use AN heavy harvest summer and fall blends. Its supposed to have everything they need in it so I dont really see any reason to add any organic stuff.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

james42 said:


> No. Last year I just used dyna gro nutes. This year im gonna use AN heavy harvest summer and fall blends. Its supposed to have everything they need in it so I dont really see any reason to add any organic stuff.


Ahhhh, yes, the granulated time release top dressed fertilizer. A friend of mine used that in his greenhouse last year with decent results. He filled his holes with roots organics soil too though. Best of luck! Pro-Mix is the shit for root development. You might consider at least mixing in some castings with it though.


----------



## james42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ahhhh, yes, the granulated time release top dressed fertilizer. A friend of mine used that in his greenhouse last year with decent results. He filled his holes with roots organics soil too though. Best of luck! Pro-Mix is the shit for root development. You might consider at least mixing in some castings with it though.


I probably will do some castings too if you think thats a good idea. 
Im so damn motivated for this year. Its gonna be my best one yet


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck James
i think some castings are a good idea My 2 cents


----------



## james42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys, how much castings would you add to a 3x3x3 hole?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

james42 said:


> I probably will do some castings too if you think thats a good idea.
> Im so damn motivated for this year. Its gonna be my best one yet


Yeaaaah bro, I like it. Glad to hear you're riled up and ready to rock so early. Gonna be a good hot summer with rain at night 3 times per week lol. <crosses fingers>

I'm not an outdoor grower so I'm not sure what the best ratio is, I'm just here for the Michigan company  

For my supersoil I usually use 50 pounds per 12 cubic feet of roots organics soil. For promix I'd go heavier because its pretty much lacking in nutrients. I'm not sure how many cubic feet are in a bale of PM because I've never read it and its a goddamned cube lol. I'm sure it says on the bale, but sumbitch has to be close to 9 cubic feet compacted. I would be inclined to use 2-1 in favor of promix, maybe more, with another top dressing at the initiation of flower if its within your budget. Are you in southern Michigan or somewhere in the northern parts? I get my castings from a local worm farm for stupid cheap. Like 20-25% the cost of a retail bag of the same volume. Check around for worm farms and you might find yourself getting a great deal on a shitload of castings (pun intended). 

You might be fine with less depending how that heavy harvest works. The castings would be a great insurance policy though for the start of an organic root zone full of good guys and you wouldn't have to feed much if at all for a few weeks of veg I would guess. I think the castings would help to retain some moisture in your holes too by adding some weight and density. Just thinking out loud... With my hands.... on a computer. lol good luck James.



Green Dave said:


> Good luck James
> i think some castings are a good idea My 2 cents


Keep it green.... Dave 

SB


----------



## james42 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info shwagbag. Im in northern Michigan. 
Im still looking around but so far the best deal ive found is 67 $ for a 60 pound bag delivered. Ill see if I can find a local place.
Im glad you recommended that. 
With how many holes I have to do I would have to be on the light side of that mix.
Is there anything else out there thats cheap and would work?
What about mushroom compost?
The AN heavy harvest is supposed to be a complete fertilizer with all the micro and macro nutrients they need. I do like the idea of having something else in there to help out though.


----------



## BLiF (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I've watched this thread for the past 2 years, finally decided to post, first off I'd like to give some props to, rzza, hic, green dave, schawgbag and james42, I've enjoyed your posts, keep up the good work fellas.. I've ran outdoors in Michigan for the past 3 years around Macomb, Oakland and St.Clair, I've had great runs and better each year except most of last years crop got ripped, along with my indoors due to and ex girl, ya win some you loose some... this year I'm lookin to go a littler further up north around the Oscoda area, I was wondering if anyone has had any good runs in that general area, I already have property from old relative that no longer has use for it so I'm trying to make the best use of it this summer, What should I be worried about and prepared for up their vs Oakland Co. strains that would be better adapted to climate.. any info would be great, and has anyone looked into the new outdoor grow laws with MMMP??


----------



## james42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey blif. Welcome bro.
What strains have you run in the past?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 19, 2013)

BLiF said:


> Hey guys, I've watched this thread for the past 2 years, finally decided to post, first off I'd like to give some props to, rzza, hic, green dave, schawgbag and james42, I've enjoyed your posts, keep up the good work fellas.. I've ran outdoors in Michigan for the past 3 years around Macomb, Oakland and St.Clair, I've had great runs and better each year except most of last years crop got ripped, along with my indoors due to and ex girl, ya win some you loose some... this year I'm lookin to go a littler further up north around the Oscoda area, I was wondering if anyone has had any good runs in that general area, I already have property from old relative that no longer has use for it so I'm trying to make the best use of it this summer, What should I be worried about and prepared for up their vs Oakland Co. strains that would be better adapted to climate.. any info would be great, and has anyone looked into the new outdoor grow laws with MMMP??


dont know about growing in Oscoda but i used to go camping at the Oscoda Highbanks.....it was amazing!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 19, 2013)

*

I'm not sure how many cubic feet are in a bale of PM because I've never read it and its a goddamned cube-- Answer 3.5 CF​




*


----------



## james42 (Feb 19, 2013)

They say it expands to 7 cubic feet


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 19, 2013)

Blif
mushroom hunters deer hunters are a problem 
late frost early frost (short season


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

james42 said:


> They say it expands to 7 cubic feet


Its a lot. lol



james42 said:


> Thanks for the info shwagbag. Im in northern Michigan.
> Im still looking around but so far the best deal ive found is 67 $ for a 60 pound bag delivered. Ill see if I can find a local place.
> Im glad you recommended that.
> With how many holes I have to do I would have to be on the light side of that mix.
> ...


You might be fine with just the AN, but it can never hurt to boost the microbiology of the soil to assist in root development & nutrient uptake. It may improve yield, smell and odor IMO. I've read a bit on mushroom compost in the past and it sounds absolutely magnificent! Do you know of a provider in northern Michigan? I'm interested if you find it, please share. Check your mailbox, PM'ing you now.


----------



## james42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Walmart sells big bails of mushroom compost dirt cheap.


----------



## BLiF (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave, The property is completely fenced off and private so I shouldn't have to worry about hunters, James, I've ran 707 headband (NY Diesel x OG Kush x Master Kush), Sour cream (sour diesel x G13) , pineapple express, and blackberry from Nirvana, all seeds have been from a breeder I know in Humboldt Co. except the blackberry. My favorite so far was the 707 HB quality and quantity, next would be the sour cream.. but this year I'm lookin to get some of the Sour Cream, Blue Hash, NYPD, and OG Kush and the 707 headband outside, but well see when the time comes.. How bout you, what are you workin with?


----------



## james42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just Iranian g13, Iranian and critical sensi star for me. Im starting them in a week or two. Im hoping for some monsters this year.
Big holes and a long vegg


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

james42 said:


> Walmart sells big bails of mushroom compost dirt cheap.


Yesssssss, thanks James, I never even considered that! Will take a look.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 19, 2013)

We need a canadian version of this thread, preferably ontario !! peace to the michigan outdoor fam. good thread


----------



## james42 (Feb 20, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> We need a canadian version of this thread, preferably ontario !! peace to the michigan outdoor fam. good thread


Start one dude. You never know. It could blow up like this one


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 20, 2013)

Sup RIU. 

This year The strains that I have chosen to run so far are: Iranian autoflower, Dinafem California hash plant, and some seeds from an IAF that I crossed with a c99 x Herijuana male that was pretty herijuana dominant. 

Id like to grow some Herijuana this year to see if it finishes in time up in the EUP but I cant find a cut of it locally anymore.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2013)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Sup RIU.
> 
> This year The strains that I have chosen to run so far are: Iranian autoflower, Dinafem California hash plant, and some seeds from an IAF that I crossed with a c99 x Herijuana male that was pretty herijuana dominant.
> 
> Id like to grow some Herijuana this year to see if it finishes in time up in the EUP but I cant find a cut of it locally anymore.


Hi Jerry! Speaking of Heri, Hic should be stopping in sometime soon lol.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 20, 2013)

Where has he been?


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 20, 2013)

blif
fence or not you can't assume they will stay out


----------



## firelane (Feb 20, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Where has he been?


He quit the internet, https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/585287-deleting-profile-i-have-something.html


----------



## firelane (Feb 20, 2013)

firelane said:


> My two confidential cheese plants will be ready in about two weeks. The two cataract kush plants should be ready in 2-3 weeks and same with the california hash plant. The only plant that is behind is the power kush, that one may need 5 more weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1786757


Sailor Jerry, here is the california hashplant I grew a couple of years ago. It got knocked over bad by a storm and I had to harvest a couple of weeks early, but it was still pretty good. Mine had a minty/piney smell and would have finished about Oct. 1st. It should be a good strain for Michigan good luck.


----------



## BLiF (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice line up James! I'm getting my buddy to order some of the Iranian G13 tomorrow.. I've never ran an autoflower before indoor or out but have been wanting to for a while, if you or anyone has run that strain when did you guys pull it compared to everything else and how was the yeild/quality? I heard that cloning the IRG13 is hard to get them to root and if they do root they are pretty weak, is that true for you? Salior Jerry, I also have Dinafem California hash seeds, have you ran that at all? I got Blue hash (Blueberry x California Hash) indoors right now, and I'm loving it! Dave I feel you, but hopefully it should be that extra barrier to keep majority of wanders out, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## james42 (Feb 20, 2013)

firelane said:


> He quit the internet, https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/585287-deleting-profile-i-have-something.html


Wtf!! 
That really fucked up my day. Ive been patiently waiting for hic to return. Not this time I guess


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2013)

At least we won't flip out when we don't see him around this spring like we did last year lol. Thx firelane.


----------



## james42 (Feb 21, 2013)

BLiF said:


> Nice line up James! I'm getting my buddy to order some of the Iranian G13 tomorrow.. I've never ran an autoflower before indoor or out but have been wanting to for a while, if you or anyone has run that strain when did you guys pull it compared to everything else and how was the yeild/quality? I heard that cloning the IRG13 is hard to get them to root and if they do root they are pretty weak, is that true for you? Salior Jerry, I also have Dinafem California hash seeds, have you ran that at all? I got Blue hash (Blueberry x California Hash) indoors right now, and I'm loving it! Dave I feel you, but hopefully it should be that extra barrier to keep majority of wanders out, but thanks for letting me know.


The Iranian g13 isnt the auto. I grew it last year but. They went out really late and were a little stunted at first. I was still really impressed with the end result. It finished late September. The buds on them were really big considering the size of the plants. 
Im really excited to see what they do this year under better conditions. 
Im doing the Iranian auto for the first time this year so I cant really comment on that.
I got the critical sensi star just because I wanted to try another strain from delicious seeds. There northern light blue and fruity chronic juice was really good to me my first year growing.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 22, 2013)

I put out iranian autos on may 5th and harvested july 27. make sure you plant them in a location where they can take advantage of the morning sun. My iranian autos had a pretty tough time with mold and powdery mildew. I should have selected a better place for them.


----------



## james42 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey sailor jerry. How big were they when you put them outside? Did they start to flower right away?
Im starting mine in a week or two indoors


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never done outdoor but I've always like the idea of using at least some autos. I'm sure its nice to be entertained by buds earlier in the season and to break up psychological effects of trimming like madmen. lol


----------



## james42 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I've never done outdoor but I've always like the idea of using at least some autos. I'm sure its nice to be entertained by buds earlier in the season and to break up psychological effects of trimming like madmen. lol


If this works out ill probably run a few autos every year now.
Im suprised you have never done outdoors. The sun is free.
I bought a 600 watt setup last year and tried the indoor thing. I got a few ounces and a lot of bitching from the wife about the power bill. Im just gonna stick to growing under the sun.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 22, 2013)

james42 said:


> If this works out ill probably run a few autos every year now.
> Im suprised you have never done outdoors. The sun is free.
> I bought a 600 watt setup last year and tried the indoor thing. I got a few ounces and a lot of bitching from the wife about the power bill. Im just gonna stick to growing under the sun.


Someday I will  For now I prefer to keep it legal and not risk incarceration. My current living situation just doesn't allow me to do any outdoor, and I can't afford the time or the risk of doing anything off site. That's why I'm here! To see all of the beauties you fellas make. For now I'll keep my indoor garden green and keep learning new things. I'm really digging organics... hopefully someday I'll be able to apply it to outdoor cultivation, but not just yet.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 25, 2013)

james42 said:


> Hey sailor jerry. How big were they when you put them outside? Did they start to flower right away?
> Im starting mine in a week or two indoors



Last year I put out about a dozen 12" clones of the IAF in the beginning of may. They started to flower after week or two outdoors. If you want them to get big, veg them inside as long as you can. 
My friend who had the mother IAF that i got the clones from, put the mother outside after it was rooted into a 20 gallon pot and it yeilded 13 zips with maybe another qp lost to bud rot.

I dont know if it was the location we planted them at last year or if it is the structure of the plant, but I had a hell of a time with mold and mildew. This year. im going to try to plant mine out in the open where it can get full sun most of the day.

I am also going to experiment with how much I ammend the soil. Last year, some of the clones I put into poor soil and they had much tighter and more dense buds. It made trimming a lot easier but the yeild suffered. The plants that got good ammended soil had large fluffy buds that were a bitch to trim on account of the rot and that the buds were pretty leafy.



Firelane, I havent grown the california hash plant before. Last year I was going to try to grow a freebie seed i got from the attitude but It didnt germinate.


----------



## james42 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info jerry. My Iranians will have about 10 weeks indoors before they go outdoors. There gonna be in 10 gallon smart pots from start to finish with straight promix and dynagro nutes.
The spot they will be in gets direct sunlight from sunrise to around 5:00 in the afternoon. Hopefully that keeps my yeild up and the mold down.
I think im going to get some dyna protek to use on all my plants. Its supposed to really help with pest and mold prevention.


----------



## firelane (Feb 25, 2013)

I thought you couldn't veg autoflowers, cause they automatically flower? Just keep them on 24/0 and they don't flower? I have Blue Mammoth auto flower from barney's this year, but was going to wait til later to start it in case it flowers right away. Think I can veg it inside for a bit?


----------



## james42 (Feb 25, 2013)

firelane said:


> I thought you couldn't veg autoflowers, cause they automatically flower? Just keep them on 24/0 and they don't flower? I have Blue Mammoth auto flower from barney's this year, but was going to wait til later to start it in case it flowers right away. Think I can veg it inside for a bit?


The Iranian autoflower isnt really a auto. It has no rudundrals in it. It just flowers on anything less then 24 hours light. It can be cloned also.
It pretty much has all the pros of a auto and none of the cons


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 25, 2013)

James The Smart pots if they are the black egg crate looking ones dry out real fast .If you cant water every 2-3 days you might want to rethink using them


----------



## james42 (Feb 25, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> James The Smart pots if they are the black egg crate looking ones dry out real fast .If you cant water every 2-3 days you might want to rethink using them


There actually a knock off called yeild pots. Im only using them for the Iranians. They will close to home and get plenty of attention. 
My other strains will be in the ground


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2013)

james42 said:


> The Iranian autoflower isnt really a auto. It has no rudundrals in it. It just flowers on anything less then 24 hours light. It can be cloned also.
> It pretty much has all the pros of a auto and none of the cons


Is this cut only or can one get his hands on some seeds?


----------



## james42 (Feb 25, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Is this cut only or can one get his hands on some seeds?


Its from dr.greenthumb. 150 $ for 11seeds. Fem only


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2013)

I suppose there is a convenience charge there for outdoor growers. Hows she do indoors? Does she benefit from a longer lighting period with more production?


----------



## james42 (Feb 25, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I suppose there is a convenience charge there for outdoor growers. Hows she do indoors? Does she benefit from a longer lighting period with more production?


This will be my first time growing it but im pretty sure ive gone through every grow journal on the internet. It does good indoors and it seems like 18/6 is the preferred light schedule. 
I hear its really sensitive to N.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2013)

james42 said:


> This will be my first time growing it but im pretty sure ive gone through every grow journal on the internet. It does good indoors and it seems like 18/6 is the preferred light schedule.
> I hear its really sensitive to N.


Doing your homework like a good boy 

Best of luck getting started this year boys!


----------



## BLiF (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of or used Mad Farms Mother of all blooms? aka MOAB, my buddy swears by it, and I'm a little skeptical since hes not runnin organics and I am, what are your thoughts, it 1-52-32 and not organic, cant find much info on people using it and also running organics, you think i'd be ok using that 2 weeks before flushing in my indoor setup or would that shit just leave a bunch of unwanted build up.. either way im gonna try it on a few and see, I'm just curious if anyone has used it before..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

I would take a pass...that is a ridiculous amount of p and lot of k...with virtually zero nitrogen.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

I use koolbloom the last 2.5 weeks but a small amount go a very long way.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2013)

BLiF said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or used Mad Farms Mother of all blooms? aka MOAB, my buddy swears by it, and I'm a little skeptical since hes not runnin organics and I am, what are your thoughts, it 1-52-32 and not organic, cant find much info on people using it and also running organics, you think i'd be ok using that 2 weeks before flushing in my indoor setup or would that shit just leave a bunch of unwanted build up.. either way im gonna try it on a few and see, I'm just curious if anyone has used it before..


Hey BLif, if you're running organics why not just give them some guanos and/or a tea mix? I wouldn't necessarily want to feed some hot synthetic nutes to my substrate like that if I was running organics and halfway through flowering. Ya dig?

That said I'm sure it would be fine but but maybe the comfort of knowing shit was still turning in the soil for the last two weeks would be nice?

Good luck with your decision BLif.


----------



## BLiF (Mar 1, 2013)

I usually do, I give them a nice dose HPK from root organics week 5-6 in flower for my usual schedule and I've been very satisfied with my runs since going organic, but for some reason my buddy keeps tellin me to run it along and I'll be fine, like I said I'm really skeptical with it, the last thing I want to do is burn out after going completely organic for this whole run or have some shit locked in that doesnt flush fully or taste like chemicals..but if it makes it that much denser like he says and has no real "side effects" to the plant than fuck it, so I'm just gonna try it on a single sour cream and a kings kush on week 6 and 7 an see what happens, I'll let you know how it works... thanks Schawg and Corso


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

Well fellows 
I decided to run BC Pinewarp this year. Will have some jillybean and Some herijuana in there as well
Good luck this season and be safe


----------



## james42 (Mar 4, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Well fellows
> I decided to run BC Pinewarp this year. Will have some jillybean and Some herijuana in there as well
> Good luck this season and be safe


I looked at that pinewarp. Looks like a great strain if it the breeder isnt exaggerating too much.
Keep us posted on how that strain works out.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2013)

Michiganders! Peep these - Camo Grow Bag


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

I literally have like 50 of those bags used but new and an unlimited supply of new ones. We sell our house dirt in them. So everytime I take home 6 bags of dirt I get another 6 of those bags. I would give someone some free if they lived by me. Seriously. I have a pile of those bags everywhere. And we sell them at my shop.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

It's 25$ for 20g of super soil in those bags at my shop. 20$ if you say you know me. I planted one plant in them last year outside. Did great.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2013)

dankshizzle said:


> It's 25$ for 20g of super soil in those bags at my shop. 20$ if you say you know me. I planted one plant in them last year outside. Did great.


That is some cheap ass soil mix! Do they offer the recipe? It might be worth a drive LOL.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 8, 2013)

Where is your shop?


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydroponics and more in Almont. By Romeo. 
He will tell you what's in it.


----------



## james42 (Mar 12, 2013)

Trying to figure out photo bucket. If the pic works, thats my 2013 line up.
There not even a week old and not much to look at now. There gonna be some monster's though. 
Ive got 9 Iranian g13s, 10 Iranian autos and 5 critical sensi stars. Ill probably top and clone a few of each too.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Mar 14, 2013)

anyone Ever use one of those tree irrigation bags for their girls? I was looking at the arbor day foundation's website for some Nut trees to add to the family farm when I stumbled upon these Ooze Tube tree watering systems. They look Like they would be perfect for guerilla growers who cant make it out to their girls but still want to give them something to drink. I think I might buy a couple of these self watering bags and test them out this summer to see if they're worth the cost. 

http://www.arborday.org/shopping/trees/TreeDetail.cfm?ID=274

http://www.treegator.com/products/index.html

DIY tree gator instructions

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Tree-Gator-Water-Bag/


----------



## james42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've never seen them before but its pretty interesting.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm serious. If anyone wants some of those bags let me know. I have bags full of those bags. I've been trying to give them away all winter. I have enough for mine this year and have 25 extra. All basically new. Free. Camo huge grow bags.


----------



## Springtucky (Mar 18, 2013)

I've already cracked some beans and am looking for guys whose had experience putting plants 4 weeks from seed in late April? Middle southern border Mi here.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 18, 2013)

Spring April is still early to plant IMO. The ground is still cold . I don't put plants out till Mid to late may and Im as south in MI as you can get. The plants will slow growth if the roots get to cool and you will be no further ahead by planting to early. My 2 cents


----------



## james42 (Mar 18, 2013)

It dosnt look like were gonna get the spring heat wave this year like we did last year 
Anyone see what the farmer's almanac is saying about the forecast?


----------



## Springtucky (Mar 20, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Spring April is still early to plant IMO. The ground is still cold . I don't put plants out till Mid to late may and Im as south in MI as you can get. The plants will slow growth if the roots get to cool and you will be no further ahead by planting to early. My 2 cents


I should've put it more clearly, I'm in central Ohio, I'm putting them into 3ft back filled holes that is covered w plastic to help soil temps and will also be using makeshift cold-frames to help protect them. As long as the weather breaks soon I shouldn't have worries but I'm restricted to a few weeks indoors and I've already cracked the remainder of my blueberry X Dumpster hybrids. I'm hoping to be ahead this year for sure.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2013)

Springtucky said:


> I've already cracked some beans and am looking for guys whose had experience putting plants 4 weeks from seed in late April? Middle southern border Mi here.


 I'm a little further south and like to wait until at least the end of first week in May, but only if forecast is for sun for a while. Otherwise 3rd week in May is usually soonest. I think you're a little early yet,even with the cold-frames.


----------



## firelane (Mar 20, 2013)

I am going to crack my seeds any day now and plan to have them outside around the 3rd week of May. One thing about April, is the days are still really short and a lot of strains will begin to flower and then go back to veg in May. If they get enough light, June - Oct is plenty of time to grow some monsters. I'm not sure the risk of them freezing or flowering is worth the extra month of sunlight. If it is you're only option, maybe put some lights out there to give them a couple extra hours of light every night until the days are long enough for them to not to flower.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 20, 2013)

You want them as big as you can carry before you plant... You will be able to prune and make bushy plants if you vege for 4-5 months prior to planting outdoors. planting 3 foot tall bush around june 1st will make for some massive yields...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> You want them as big as you can carry before you plant... You will be able to prune and make bushy plants if you vege for 4-5 months prior to planting outdoors. planting 3 foot tall bush around june 1st will make for some massive yields...


that really is the secret to growing "Beasts".


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 21, 2013)

Agreed^ and you don't want plants out in April when the native plants are not really taken off yet, animal will have a feast. I like mothers day n after to go outside.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Mar 21, 2013)

Im from around middle west michigan and we always put rooted plants with a few nodes established in the ground anywhere from middle of may to june 1st, according to climate. This year we have sum skunk 47 seeds, swiss chees seeds that we aquired this year andd juicy fruit clones that will be takin from a beautiful mother very very soon. Good luck and best wishes to everybody at roll it up....namaste fellow michiganders.

Dr. Green


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 21, 2013)

Been wanting to meet this Guy for a year PLUS^ waiting til he gets that sour13 or. A 5 week freak endless sky....he knows his shit.


----------



## james42 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bump. Michigan growers tell your plans this year


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Grow some monsters!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok
I finally have my line up
6 BC Bud Pinwarp
6 Critical mass x sweet tooth (hic bread)
4 TGA Jilly Bean
may be a few sannies herijuana

Let us see what you guys have up you sleeves 
GOOD LUCK this year 
STAY SAFE
GD


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 1, 2013)

Lets see the line ups this year people


----------



## james42 (Apr 1, 2013)

There's my girls. They could be healthier. I had some kind of a stress issue that caused some lower leaves to die off.
They seem to be snapping out of it now.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 2, 2013)

So far Im going with a couple of each of these strains. 

World of Seeds, Afghan Kush Special
World of Seeds, Pakistan Valley Landrace
CannaVenture, Purpleberry BX
Sensi Seeds, Hash Plant
Dinafem, California Hash Plant
Dr. Greenthumb, Iranian Auto Flower

Ill also be putting out a few Iranian auto x (C99xHerijuana)


----------



## james42 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey jerry. I've got a couple Iranian autos that are mutants with twisted bent leaves. Have you had any do that and did they eventually come around?
I'm thinking about throwing them out because there taking up space


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 3, 2013)

Last year when we started our iranian autos, there was one seedling that was much more vigorous than the other. The other plant was a little slower growing, but when we put it outside it flowered and had the most beautiful pink pistils and it had more dense buds than the other more vigorous one. the slower growing plant was easier to trim and the buds had more bag appeal. I think the more vigorous Mother plant ended up yeilding 13 ounces with a coupe oz lost to budrot and the slower growing one was around 10 ounces. 

Smell/flavor and effect wise, they were both pretty similar.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 3, 2013)

James
i would grow them out can't hurt just use the spare light for them
When it warms up put them outside


----------



## james42 (Apr 4, 2013)

I called the hydro store to order some AN heavy harvest and they said its discontinued. I ended up finding some online but that might not last long.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 4, 2013)

james42 said:


> There's my girls. They could be healthier. I had some kind of a stress issue that caused some lower leaves to die off.
> They seem to be snapping out of it now.


Nice lot! What kind of lighting are you vegging with James?


----------



## james42 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a 600 watt hps. I thought about getting a mh conversion bulb but the hps seems to work fine for what I'm doing.
Its gonna suck ass hauling all them out to the woods in late may. I'm still not sure how I'm even gonna transport them. Ill probably have to fill the cab of my truck and pray I don't pass a cop.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 4, 2013)

james42 said:


> Its a 600 watt hps. I thought about getting a mh conversion bulb but the hps seems to work fine for what I'm doing.
> Its gonna suck ass hauling all them out to the woods in late may. I'm still not sure how I'm even gonna transport them. Ill probably have to fill the cab of my truck and pray I don't pass a cop.


lol, that sounds about right yep. You guys have big ballz! I would probably pull them out of their pots and stuff them in huge garbage backs with their root balls hangin'. You have your holes dug already don't you? Best of luck!


----------



## james42 (Apr 4, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> lol, that sounds about right yep. You guys have big ballz! I would probably pull them out of their pots and stuff them in huge garbage backs with their root balls hangin'. You have your holes dug already don't you? Best of luck!


Some holes are dug. I'm making the old ones bigger and adding a few. All the supplies are stashed already


----------



## firelane (Apr 4, 2013)

James, maybe buy some big cardboard boxes, I know U-haul has good ones in all shapes and sizes, and put the plants securely into them. Make a few trips if you don't want to buy too many boxes.

My seedlings are a couple of days old. I am growing tora bora and purple wreck from DNA and Auto Blue Mammoth from Barney's.


----------



## james42 (Apr 5, 2013)

That's a good idea on the boxes firelane


----------



## charles lewis (Apr 6, 2013)

I got Lambo, Dutch Passion, OG Kush (not sure which strain), an unknown from my uncle, ak47 auto & plan to get GSC...... all will b goin out!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 8, 2013)

Stay safe Charles


----------



## Equitable Trust (Apr 9, 2013)

james42 said:


> Hey jerry. I've got a couple Iranian autos that are mutants with twisted bent leaves. Have you had any do that and did they eventually come around? I'm thinking about throwing them out because there taking up space


 Don't throw these away! I have 5 IAF's going indoors for reproduction purposes...two of mine started out this way, one developed a weird yellow fan leaf that resembled some deficiency but anyways both came out of it just fine and are right up there with the rest of the IAF's and the Iranian G 13s. The IAFs should be ready to harvest and re-veg in a couple weeks.


----------



## james42 (Apr 10, 2013)

Equitable Trust said:


> Don't throw these away! I have 5 IAF's going indoors for reproduction purposes...two of mine started out this way, one developed a weird yellow fan leaf that resembled some deficiency but anyways both came out of it just fine and are right up there with the rest of the IAF's and the Iranian G 13s. The IAFs should be ready to harvest and re-veg in a couple weeks.


Ill keep them around. Its crazy though. I've never seen such a fucked up looking plant. You would never know its cannabis by looking at it.
My Iranian g13s and critical sensi star are having a huge growth spurt. Space will be a issue in a few weeks.


----------



## james42 (Apr 11, 2013)

there having a hell of a growth spurt the last week. It it keeps up like this space is gonna be a issue.
The ones with the more narrow leaves are the critical sensi star.






The ones on the right are Iranian g13s and the ones in the bigger pots in back are the Iranian autos. There's also a little ak auto freebie in the cup that I decided to plant.










You can see that little retarded plant at the back. I wish it wasn't in such a big pot. I might put the ak auto in there with it


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking better James! Real nice! And yes, it appears they will be quite substantial in size by the time they're ready to go out. Shit you might have time to sex and clone if you didn't go with feminized seeds. 

Lets see that mutant!


----------



## james42 (Apr 11, 2013)

There it is shwagbag. If you look close its actually throwing out pistils. I really don't see this thing amounting to much


----------



## james42 (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHC5rmCKXg0

Just ordered 3 of these 156 gallon portable collapsible rain barrels. Ill initially fill them off a pond I use for water. The pond dries up in july so ill have about 450 gallons of water for August and September.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow crazy lookin'! You have plenty to choose from at least!


----------



## james42 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my holes dug today. 3 foot wide 2 foot deep. Filled with promix bx, polymer crystals and added lime.
Because heavy harvest is discontinued ill be using fox farms marine cuisine for veg and fox farms fruit and flower later on.
The marine cuisine is only part organic but the fruit and flower is 100% organic. I found a few grow journals with people using these time release nutrients in promix with really good results. 
I learned a Lesson about leaving bales of promix out in the weather. They were all water logged and weighed at least 200 pounds a peace. Thank god I only had to roll them another 50 yards to the holes.
Rough day. I'm beat


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 guys.
Ill be going next week to dig holes and not lookin forward to it


----------



## Equitable Trust (Apr 20, 2013)

james42 said:


> There it is shwagbag. If you look close its actually throwing out pistils. I really don't see this thing amounting to much


 Damn man, I had one that looked sort of weird like that for a couple weeks but it ended up coming out of it and now has the biggest, fattest top of my current IAF's but not gonna be the heaviest yielding IAF by any means. Next week I'm clipping buds and throwing the IAF's back into veg to make more clones, the IG13's still have another couple weeks


----------



## james42 (Apr 21, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Happy 420 guys.
> Ill be going next week to dig holes and not lookin forward to it


What do you use for soil dave?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2013)

james42 said:


> Got my holes dug today. 3 foot wide 2 foot deep. Filled with promix bx, polymer crystals and added lime.
> Because heavy harvest is discontinued ill be using fox farms marine cuisine for veg and fox farms fruit and flower later on.
> The marine cuisine is only part organic but the fruit and flower is 100% organic. I found a few grow journals with people using these time release nutrients in promix with really good results.
> I learned a Lesson about leaving bales of promix out in the weather. They were all water logged and weighed at least 200 pounds a peace. Thank god I only had to roll them another 50 yards to the holes.
> Rough day. I'm beat


Sweet James! Did you go with some castings too? 

If you're looking for some great one part veg and flowering nutrients check out Dr. Earth Life and Dr. Earth 745. They run about 50 bucks for 25 lbs. Might be cheaper and you may like it better. personally, I love it for my indoor plants.


----------



## james42 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Sweet James! Did you go with some castings too?
> 
> If you're looking for some great one part veg and flowering nutrients check out Dr. Earth Life and Dr. Earth 745. They run about 50 bucks for 25 lbs. Might be cheaper and you may like it better. personally, I love it for my indoor plants.


I didn't get any castings. I want to but the cost and time to pack it in just isn't possible right now. Between work and kids its been tough to get what I want done.
Ill check out them ferts. Nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2013)

james42 said:


> I didn't get any castings. I want to but the cost and time to pack it in just isn't possible right now. Between work and kids its been tough to get what I want done.
> Ill check out them ferts. Nothing is set in stone yet.


I understand James! We all have priorities. Bravo on your hard work to be prepared for the next step. The Dr. earth might be more economical compared to FF.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive got a bag of that Dr Earth Life for this years guerilla crop. 

Schwagbag, have you used the Dr earth life and bloom food on mj before? If so, how did you use it and how much? I'd like to be able to mix some of the 5-5-5 and a little of the bloom with the local dirt and then come back periodically and top dress some fertilizer back in as the season progresses. Im planning on digging holes that are about 3 feet across and 2 feet deep. 


In other news, I picked up a couple 100 gallon smart pots last week and Im going use supersoil in them. I bought a couple packs of super soil ammendments pre mixed from ebay and they include:

2.5lbs Blood Meal 13.6-0-0
2.5 lbs Steamed Bone Meal 1-25-0
2.5lbs Bat Guano 0-12-1
2.0 lbs Pot Ash 0-0-50
0.5lbs Azomite (70+ Trace Elements)
1/4 Cup Powdered Humic Acid
1 Cup Epsom Salt- Magnesium Sulphate
1 Cup Dolomite-49% Calcium Carbonate 36% Magnesium Carbonate
1/2 Cup Mycorrhizal Fungi

You're supposed to mix this with 4 Bags (1.5 Cu/Ft) of quality potting soil. and 50 lbs of EWC. Its supposed to come out to about 6 cubic feet. The batch I made earlier today made two 32 gallon trash cans nearly full of soil.

I used FF Ocean Forest for one batch of super soil and I Might try that Miracle grow Organic soil with the other bunch of ammendments to see if Its worth the $20 for the FFOF or if i can get away with cheaper dirt for outdoor growing in containers.

Since I havent been able to find a reliable cheap source of EWC up in the YOOP(or north of gaylord) I decided to mix in a bag and a half 50 lbs) of composted cow manure inplace of the EWC my super soil recipe calls for. 

Ill be putting the 100 gallon smart pots on top of pallets so the get lots of good air flow around the pots.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2013)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Ive got a bag of that Dr Earth Life for this years guerilla crop.
> 
> Schwagbag, have you used the Dr earth life and bloom food on mj before? If so, how did you use it and how much? I'd like to be able to mix some of the 5-5-5 and a little of the bloom with the local dirt and then come back periodically and top dress some fertilizer back in as the season progresses. Im planning on digging holes that are about 3 feet across and 2 feet deep.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry, this mix sounds great!

I currently use Subcool's mix and its worked well for me for a couple of years doing indoor. I use the Dr. Earth Life for my vegging plants in pro-mix as a top dressing application, and they love it. I also use the 745 bud and bloom organic 8 for flowering plants as a top dressing, usually 1 cup per 8 gallon, and usually after the 3-4 week mark of flower. I also just started to use the bud and bloom in compost teas and my flowering plants are very happy. Good news for me because I got a little lazy in the grow room and my diligence is finally paying off. 

If you're considering the Dr. Earth for topdressing I can testify that I think the results are very good using a soil mix VERY close to yours. 

That mix will come out to more than 6 cubic feet because you're using 6 cubic feet of soil as a base. Everything else is adding volume to that. I usually get about 100 gallons of mix to a full 8 bag subcool mix though, 32 gallons x 3 filled to the rim. The composted cow manure should be a fine substitute for the EWC, and overall I really like the looks of your mix! I'm actually in the process of working out a mix with the Dr. Earth fertilizer mixes. I'm not sure what amounts to use just yet, it will be trial and error to start with. 

I would recommend more humic acid, more azomite and some added kelp meal. Honestly the addition of kelp meal would probably make that mix sweet ass sweet. Kelp meal and humic acid are garden gold for the microbiology! I'm guessing your composted manure is loaded with humic acid too though. If you're planning on vegging for a good while in the mix, I think you may need some more N either during veg or flower. Some more composted manure of the Dr. Earth Life would probably work fine for that. This mix in 100 gallon containers will make some very nice trees for you! But if its your fist time using it outdoor I would keep an eye on them if you can.

My next mix will be base soil + mostly Dr. Earth bud and bloom and Epsoma Tomato Tone. There will be plenty of other additives, but mostly for microbiology, micro nutrients and diversity.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 22, 2013)

james42 said:


> What do you use for soil dave?


James
i will be amending the native soil with Shultz compost&manure along with castings, the Pinewarp requires less frets then most and money is tight this year.
i also have advance HH left from last year so all the girls will be eating well 
i hope I won't compromise my harvest by going lite on soil .we will see


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2013)

This weather blows ...itching bad to put pots on patio n free up space indoors ...gonna dig some holes today at one patch n hope my shovel n buckets are there from last fall.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck corso keep a low profile 
Rippers are watching this time of year.
Good Luck


----------



## james42 (Apr 22, 2013)

I took all my plants outside for some sun today. It was a bitch cramming them back into my little grow space.
In a couple weeks ill have no choice but to make a makeshift greenhouse and put the Iranian autos outside. 
It was kinda crazy seeing all 24 plants spread out outside. I hope I'm not getting too greedy this year


----------



## tcmike (Apr 22, 2013)

Wish I could get out & prep my holes from last year but the ground is still way to cold & wet to dig where I'm at. Still had snow till last week. Far cry from the goofey spring we had last year.
JAMES- How much of the water crystals did you add to your holes last year? Was thinking of trying some since I have to creep into my spots to check them & it's tough to haul more than a couple of gallon jugs of water. They usually have to just tough it out with the moisture in the ground since I only check them 3 or 4 times after they are in the dirt.


----------



## james42 (Apr 22, 2013)

Last year I put about a half cup in each hole. It seemed to work good. I don't think you need a ton of it for it to do its job


----------



## james42 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got my 156 gallon collapsible rain barrels delivered yesterday. I put them together while wearing gloves. I'm being extra careful not to leave finger prints on anything that's staying in the woods this year.
These thing are the best investment I've ever made. No more lugging 5gallon buckets of water 2 miles in the summer heat.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2013)

So wat are the dimension of those? You have to dig a massive hole?


----------



## james42 (Apr 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> So wat are the dimension of those? You have to dig a massive hole?


Its a little over 4' tall 3' wide.
I'm setting it up in some really thick brush for camo on a little bit higher ground so I can fill buckets off the hose.
I don't think it will be too hard to hide these things. There green wich helps


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2013)

*[h=1]Michigan Growers Tell Your Planes for This Year[/h]*


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 29, 2013)

Loving this weather, anyone try that super soil from htg supply? Thinking bout grabbing some for a set em n 4get em spot ..just need to hit em with Ph water start to finish. This Jilly bean is looking like an outdoor drea


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 29, 2013)

rzza said:


> *Michigan Growers Tell Your Planes for This Year
> 
> *


well holy shit..............where you been hiding at? most of the old school Michigan peeps have evacuated as of lately. bring back some of those bud porn pics you got Rzza!


----------



## rzza (May 2, 2013)

Good to see this thread is going strong!


----------



## james42 (May 2, 2013)

rzza said:


> Good to see this thread is going strong!


Haven't seen you on here in awhile. Glad to see your still around.
Now if hic would come back too this thread would be rocking again.


----------



## bigcarty24 (May 2, 2013)

Hey there Michigan growers... I haven't been back on rollitup.org for a year now. lol. But IAM BACK. I am a Ontario neighbour and would like to post my outdoor grow along side yours this year. I will be following and posting three medical controlled grows this year... and am excited to show my journey. I will be growing all my girls in 100g smartpots with TGA's supersoil mix. Jst thought I'd throw a quick post up.... letting everybody know whats up... 
Ill be growing Bluebarry X Fire OG, Timewreck (3 phenos), GreenCrack, Plushberry and trying my quick finishing RippedBubba. 

Thanks guys. 
Peace and safe growing


----------



## james42 (May 2, 2013)

bigcarty24 said:


> Hey there Michigan growers... I haven't been back on rollitup.org for a year now. lol. But IAM BACK. I am a Ontario neighbour and would like to post my outdoor grow along side yours this year. I will be following and posting three medical controlled grows this year... and am excited to show my journey. I will be growing all my girls in 100g smartpots with TGA's supersoil mix. Jst thought I'd throw a quick post up.... letting everybody know whats up...
> Ill be growing Bluebarry X Fire OG, Timewreck (3 phenos), GreenCrack, Plushberry and trying my quick finishing RippedBubba.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Peace and safe growing


Cool man. Looking forward to seeing your grow.
I go ice fishing every winter in Ontario. I love it up there


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2013)

james42 said:


> Haven't seen you on here in awhile. Glad to see your still around.
> Now if hic would come back too this thread would be rocking again.


whered he go? has he been gone long?


----------



## james42 (May 4, 2013)

rzza said:


> whered he go? has he been gone long?


He's been gone awhile. He made a thread telling everyone that he was gonna delete his account. He was pissed to find out he couldn't delete it so he just quit posting.
Maybe he will com back some day


----------



## james42 (May 11, 2013)

My iranians are outside in a greenhouse. Thes are the Iranian g13, critical sensi star, and the one auto ak that's flowering in the middle. They have been topped multiple times. A couple more weeks and there going outside.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 11, 2013)

You're gonna have some nice trees James!


----------



## james42 (May 11, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> You're gonna have some nice trees James!


I know. I'm really excited about this year


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2013)

Just pulled everything inside for the next 48 hours, frost advisory here. Should b clear sailing after Monday morning.


----------



## james42 (May 12, 2013)

Didn't get any higher then 37 degrees today. My Iranians are not liking it


----------



## Green Dave (May 12, 2013)

James
they will take it but not much lower be careful tonight

GOT MY HOLES DUG WILL BE PUTTING THEM OUT NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## Sailor Jerry (May 12, 2013)

Im glad I didnt listen to that voice in my head that said I sould throw some plants outside last week. 

I woke up this morning to a couple inches of snow on the ground and it snowed off and on all day. I swear if the Islands we'rent so beautiful, Id pack it up and move south. 


anyways, My 2 of my 3 sensi Hash plants have showed me that they are female. I hope the other is a male so i can introduce it to a lovely Iranian I have. Everything else is looking good. I think Im going to do an organic coco bed this year to flower my Iranian auto clones in. 

Ill get my stuff out there by memorial day. If this shitty weather continues, I might just wait until mid june. 

Keep your eyes peeled for morel mushrooms, I found like 15-20 caps while I was out preparing a couple holes this weekend.


Anyone ever reveg a plant outdoors? I just harvested a polypoid Nepali Rukum Land race sativa and I foolishly didnt keep a clone of it. Its been in the veg room for about a week after harvesting it and I think Im going to stick it outdoors to see if it comes back. I flowered it for about 15 weeks and I think it could have gone a couple more weeks. but the buzz is amazing. It gives me a tingling sensation on my skin that reminds me of my skin tingling while tripping on Acid. If it doesnt reveg, I still have a few more beans I could crack but I want the polypoid phenotype that had 5 brances per node.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a lab for getting my pot tested in the Macomb County area?

thanks!


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2013)

There is a dispensary in Ann arbor that tests while you wait. 


I just revegged 3 Cali orange buds outside....took em in the last 2 days but plenty of new growth the last couple weeks.

All my tomato plants died that were in ground ..should have put in pots like my weed.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to grow bigger better and badder this year! Fuck yeah!


----------



## james42 (May 14, 2013)

dankshizzle said:


> I'm going to grow bigger better and badder this year! Fuck yeah!


Hell fucking yea dude


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

muahahaha...what up RZZA ..GreenDave..glad to see this thread is still up and running what 3 years strong now!


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

grubber...ann arbor has a lab that uses a machine that shoots infrared light thru the plant material to give you a guestimate of what ur plants scores..tho inaccurate..you can get a better score with a different bud off the same plant.. all the test does is tell you the percent of resin heads on the particular bud you hand them as a percentage. the problem with this test is that they don't weigh out how much plant material it just needs to be about a gram to fill up the little test dish..so with that said it could be a g +/- and then you have 10-25% resin on that particular sample without a controlled weight the test would be way different each time. I took a purple Tahoe nug up there that has been the strongest bud ive personally smoked or grown along with everyone else I'd given it too and thinking I'd score in the 19-22% range only scored 16%...with the guy saying the sample was a little moist still 10% moisture content (7% best for the test) and I'd get a better result in a few weeks. LOL so the same pot will have a higher resin content if its dryer?...and this is also NOT A POTENCY TEST just a percentage of resin on that amount of plant material tested. waste of 25$ in my eyes.. without gas testing like steephill labs in cali theres no real telling... Also a good not to say that this test doesn't check for molds chemicals or anything else in plant material just inaccurate resin %


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

dankshizzle said:


> I'm going to grow bigger better and badder this year! Fuck yeah!


be careful I did that 2-3 years back and got leo on my ass..they took my plants and cryed when they made 0 arrests....cant arrest someone that's a ghost I guess


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> James
> they will take it but not much lower be careful tonight
> 
> GOT MY HOLES DUG WILL BE PUTTING THEM OUT NEXT WEEKEND


good deal dave..I'm waiting I've learned over the past 8 years that Michigan sucks balls..and I wait til my plants are 2'-3' tall and its may 25th I know then that theres no chance my plants will get frosted and are large enough to withstand anything..also my pre dug holes have been sitting for over month and I know that the skunks and deer and what have ya have had their way with the fresh dirt..I'll always throw some hot pepper dust in there also..this year i'm growing some Trinidad scorpion peppers worlds hottest to date over 2mil SKU which is 2x ghost chillies..that keeps everything away animal wise.. Also for all the GG's out there home depot now carrys the crystals that hold water I think a small bag is about 5$ one bag per hole will save you on the dry weeks if its anything like last year we'll be praying for rain agian


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

james42 said:


> My iranians are outside in a greenhouse. Thes are the Iranian g13, critical sensi star, and the one auto ak that's flowering in the middle. They have been topped multiple times. A couple more weeks and there going outside.


be careful friend this is about the size of plants I put out mine tend to be about 15' tall and 6ft wide by the end of the year...these were mine before they were confiscated http://youtu.be/U6eCpRPcHOY


----------



## kbmed$ (May 16, 2013)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> forgot I took this pic today lol...one of the skinnier plants but you can see the shear size of them...most are as tall if not taller but the bigger girls are much bushier


this is my original account name and posting this here to see if it bring the attached picture with it..if not its on page 15 3rd post down ..these were the last documented GG plants I did the largest run I did outdoors...18 plants all between 10-15' tall and 6-8' wide just before the raid...meh didn't bring the pics about page 11 starts my picture posts of all those large plants..god I wish I would have made it..100,000$ harvest down the shitter


----------



## james42 (May 16, 2013)

kbmed$ said:


> be careful friend this is about the size of plants I put out mine tend to be about 15' tall and 6ft wide by the end of the year...these were mine before they were confiscated http://youtu.be/U6eCpRPcHOY


Seems like every year I either over do it or under do it. This year could be a tad overkill


----------



## Sailor Jerry (May 22, 2013)

I put my two Iranian Auto X (c99 x Herijuana) clones outdoors a few days ago. I put them under some trees for a couple days to adjust to the lights. Yesterday after work, I got them into their holes and now its off to the races with them. 

I still have a few plants well rooted into 3,7, and a few 20 gallon pots ready to go outside.


----------



## james42 (May 22, 2013)

I got all mine out last weekend


----------



## Green Dave (May 23, 2013)

All my girls are out
good to see you around KD Med where you been?
James better big then not enough just more trimming LOL
good luck all Grow safe


----------



## Green Dave (May 23, 2013)

All my girls are out
good to see you around KD Med where you been?
James better big then not enough just more trimming LOL
good luck all Grow safe


----------



## james42 (May 23, 2013)

Went out to check on my autos this morning. My biggest Iranian that hadn't showed sex yet is a male. Its not a hermie either, 100% male.
I'm pretty disappointed with the Iranian autos honestly. Between the mutant plants, male and there slow growth I only have 5 out of 11 that might be worth a shit. 
My auto ak freebie from attitude is kicking there ass big time. Its 4 weeks into flower 3' tall and loaded with trich covered bud.
I'm not nocking dr.greenthumb though. I love the Iranian g13s and will probably grow them as long as he's around.
I'm going out to check on the big girls tomorrow.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (May 23, 2013)

Mine will be out in the next two weeks glad there are other out here in mi still doing the outdoor thing, it's always been my favorite part of the summer


----------



## sam goleb (May 23, 2013)

FROST ADVISORY 5/23 5/24 I-96 and north last frost destroyed my early planted crop. fingers are crossed for this frost .best of luck to all


----------



## Shwagbag (May 23, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> All my girls are out
> good to see you around KD Med where you been?
> James better big then not enough just more trimming LOL
> good luck all Grow safe


lol, gonna need hired help to trim! I don't know how you outdoor fellaz find the time for all of it. Almost in the clear for frost, good luck everyone.


----------



## james42 (May 24, 2013)

Please god let my plants servive tonights frost.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (May 25, 2013)

James, do you still have that male? Iranian pollen would be awesome to throw on a couple ladies i have.


----------



## james42 (May 25, 2013)

Sailor Jerry said:


> James, do you still have that male? Iranian pollen would be awesome to throw on a couple ladies i have.


Yea. I still have it.
I've never collected pollen off a plant before but ill give it a shot. Does it have to be used right away?


----------



## james42 (May 26, 2013)

After doing a little research. I need to get that male out of the garden asap. I thought I had more time.
I wouldn't mind pollinating some of my critical sensi star. 
If it works out and I get some pollen off of it ill let you know Jerry


----------



## Green Dave (May 28, 2013)

Well all 14 of my girls are 1 week outdoors and loving it
no diggers no deer all is good and im happy happy happy


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2013)

Mine are out and raging.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 28, 2013)

My veggie garden seeds popped, that's all I've got. lol


----------



## kbmed$ (May 31, 2013)

Gdave been around not on the forums those are my first posts in a while..I started a dwc thread and between my job and my larger indoor grows now I just dont have the time to post a thread and keep it updated..it sucks cuz I have a bunch of badass indoor plants that could be considered medium sized outdoor they are about 6ft tall and 3ft wide..ill see if I can throw up a pic from my phone dont think I can just posting from my phone..

But yea been running raskals wifi and its a monster one pheno gets real stretchy <the fire side of it> and the other is a perfect bush both are keepers I like the more og dominant plants for personal but I hate the stretch my lights are attached directly to the ceiling at 8'9" and im bending branches 6-10 inches down so they are all of 6.5-7 foot..the bushier ones are nice and short but still 6 foot


----------



## ciH (Jun 2, 2013)

BOYS! I see you are well. I wont be around long I am sure.....because I still don't give a fuck...LOL

I do however give a fuck that you guys always get along for in internet land a small group of bros is strongr then a whole damn site.... You boys make me more proud then ALL I have seen when it comes to a group. You guys stay strong and you respect each other...Hold on to that forever. Fuck the plants it is your brotherhood that makes this thread KICK ALL OTHER THREADS ASS HARDCORE!!!!!!!! that is the truth.

Love you boys... Keep it real I came to close some lips so I may not be here long. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## james42 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for coming back dude, even if its not for long. 
I always enjoy seeing what you have going. Your plants look good




ciH said:


> BOYS! I see you are well. I wont be around long I am sure.....because I still don't give a fuck...LOL
> 
> I do however give a fuck that you guys always get along for in internet land a small group of bros is strongr then a whole damn site.... You boys make me more proud then ALL I have seen when it comes to a group. You guys stay strong and you respect each other...Hold on to that forever. Fuck the plants it is your brotherhood that makes this thread KICK ALL OTHER THREADS ASS HARDCORE!!!!!!!! that is the truth.
> 
> Love you boys... Keep it real I came to close some lips so I may not be here long. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to see you bro 
give me a call so we can hookup you moved not far from my place I think


----------



## james42 (Jun 4, 2013)

Went out tonight to check on the girls. They survived the frost we've had the last few nights thank god.
There having a decent growth spurt despite the fucked up weather. I'm gonna try and force my self not go back to see them for at least the next two weeks. They have everything they need and its just unnecessary risk.
Ill get some pics next time I'm out


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking frost. A few of my ladies are showing some damage from the frost but I think they'll pull through. 

I've got some LA Conf, C99, a few 3 foot tall iranian autos, a few local crosses, some California hash plant, some Sensi Hash plant, CannaVenture Purpleberry BX, Pakistani land race and a whole bunch of blue dream clones. 

Some of them are out in their new homes and a few more im waiting until late june because Weather in the UP is about as predictable as a womens feelings. 

am I the only one who is having powdery mildew problems with the Iranian auto flower? this plant is about the only one ive found that will finish up here and still yeild the way i need them to. but this mildew is fucking killing me. Ive been spraying it with neem oil and it kind of helps but it only lasts so long.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2013)

One part milk 8 parts water will knock that mildew back. I have some blackberry lush n I hear it is very fast...everything looking great here.


----------



## james42 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey jerry. You should look into this strain from dutch passion called think different auto. 
I've seen some pretty impressive grow journals on it. Big yielder


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2013)

Those up winters gotta be nuts, sounds like u need a greenhouse. Down here in s.w. we can go to November first week or 2.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jun 7, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Those up winters gotta be nuts, sounds like u need a greenhouse. Down here in s.w. we can go to November first week or 2.



Ive got one for my garden. Im a little nervous of putting mj plants in it because of family reasons but the idea has been growing on me. Ive been looking at farmtek and some of their kits look exactly like something that would work for me. That and It would enable me to do a little daylight deprivation on my plants to get them budding earlier. 

Last year i went until the last week in october before everything was harvested but during a normal year, we get hard frosts in mid september. It sucks because thats when the plants have just started to bud and produce resin. 

Ive been trying to cross the Iranian auto with something every season to see if i can get an f1 thats mildew resistant. this year, im crossing it with a big ass sensi hash plant male. Last years cross of IAF x c99xHerijuana gets powdery mildew pretty badly. I think i might try some Mandela strains because they say theyre bred for northern climates and to be resistant to outdoor molds and mildew. Emerald triangle's blueberry headband is another one that i hear is PM resistant.


----------



## james42 (Jun 12, 2013)

I successfully collected the pollen off the Iranian auto. I have a critical sensi star clone that I'm totally dedicating to seed production now.
Any suggestions on how I should store the pollen? I was thinking just let it dry and put it in the freezer.


----------



## james42 (Jun 13, 2013)

Went out to check on my autos today. I take back every bad thing I said about the Iranian autoflower. It has taken off like fucking crazy. Big frosty buds with a main cola the size of my wrist and they still have 3-4 weeks left.
My ak auto is looking good too. It will be chopped next week. Looks like about a oz dry.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2013)

Any Iranian pics?


----------



## james42 (Jun 14, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Any Iranian pics?


No. Ill get some next week when I chop the ak down.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 14, 2013)

james42 said:


> Went out to check on my autos today. I take back every bad thing I said about the Iranian autoflower. It has taken off like fucking crazy. Big frosty buds with a main cola the size of my wrist and they still have 3-4 weeks left.
> My ak auto is looking good too. It will be chopped next week. Looks like about a oz dry.


NICE man. I like the idea of autos for some outdoor to get the early harvest fix!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jun 16, 2013)

James, I tried to send you an IM but your inbox is full. 



Ive got everything out that is going out and theyre starting to perk up. I think im going to have my hands full with my two plants in 100 gal smart pots of Super Soil, not that im complaining, Hahaha.


----------



## james42 (Jun 16, 2013)

Its clear jerry


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 17, 2013)

Loving the at least once a week rains and semi mild temps
hope it keeps it up all season
way better then last year at this time my plants were burnt out of the ground already


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2013)

No doubt, these rains are fantastic.


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2013)

Snapped a couple pics of my big girls last night. The one with th shovel next to it is Iranian g13 and the other is critical sensi star. 
There all between 4-5 foot tall and looking healthy as can be


----------



## james42 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are my Iranian autoflower and the ak auto that I chopped tonight.
The Iranians have a few weeks left. The pics don't show it but there very frosty.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks unreal bro, I didn't get to order some again this year I have been really wanting to grow some for an early harvest. Curious as to the yield. I have some chemdawg iranian going I'm hoping it doesn't take a long time to finish as they need to be done by october first


----------



## james42 (Jun 21, 2013)

DankBudzzz said:


> Looks unreal bro, I didn't get to order some again this year I have been really wanting to grow some for an early harvest. Curious as to the yield. I have some chemdawg iranian going I'm hoping it doesn't take a long time to finish as they need to be done by october first


Last year my Iranian g13 finished the third week of September. I wouldn't be surprised if the chemdog finished around the same time.
Ill post up the yeild of the autos in a few weeks when I know


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jun 21, 2013)

James, Youre lookin good man. Some of my plants are looking a little shakey. They got frosted and sunburnt when I put them outside. But most of my crop is looking good.


----------



## james42 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine had a rough start too but in the last few weeks really took off.
My Iranian g13s are gonna be fucking huge


----------



## james42 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump. Taking my pics down in the next day or so. I don't like to leave them up for very long anymore


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2013)

Loving this rain, hoping July is this wet. My mystery auto just got chopped...not bad at all...in looks n smell...yield? Not so much...thinking. 20 grams when dry. My other 2 freebies from SOS are auto amnesia..they look even better n bigger..need another 16-18 days


----------



## james42 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just hope its not a wet fall. I'm already stressing about bud mold


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 26, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Loving this rain, hoping July is this wet. My mystery auto just got chopped...not bad at all...in looks n smell...yield? Not so much...thinking. 20 grams when dry. My other 2 freebies from SOS are auto amnesia..they look even better n bigger..need another 16-18 days


Its been very dry in the northern lower. My grass looks like ass!


----------



## tcmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Its been very dry in the northern lower. My grass looks like ass!


Must be nice to have rain. I've only had 1.5" the whole mo. of June.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow that sucks guys, probably had 4" in the last week.


----------



## james42 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just weighed the ak auto. 26 grams dry. Looks good, smells good. After a short cure ill see how it smokes.
Judging by what I got off that the Iranians should pull between 2-4 oz dry.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 27, 2013)

any pics of the iranians


----------



## james42 (Jun 27, 2013)

DankBudzzz said:


> any pics of the iranians


I just deleted them. I even bumped the thread to give notice that I was taking them down.
Ill take some final pics in a couple weeks right before harvest and post them. Ill pm you when there up.
I know there's not many pics of the Iranian online and people want to see them.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 29, 2013)

Checked my girls last week
the pinewarp were about 5' 
Jillybean were about 4'
the pinewarp has a main stalk about as big as a nickel
hope it needs it to hold the big buds


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 29, 2013)

Checked my girls last week
the pinewarp were about 5' 
Jillybean were about 4'
the pinewarp has a main stalk about as big as a nickel
hope it needs it to hold the big buds


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, Some drama happened in my life and that forced me to remove most of my outdoor crop. 
I saved 2 plants. a Sensi hashplant and a Dinafem california hash plant that are on pallets in 100 gallon smart pots of supersoil. 
I had to chop everything else to get down to my plant count. I put a 10' X 10' cage around the two I kept to be within the MMMJ law. I don't think Ill have anyone snooping around but its better to be safe than sorry. Im super pissed because this years crop was supposed to enable me to build a green house so I could continue to grow outdoors within the confines of the law. 

Its only a setback. but I'm bummed because I had to chop my Iranian autoflowers and I have to start from scratch to cross the Iranian with something to keep the fast flowering but to increase its mold and mildew resistance. One of these days, Ill get a strain that will finish in the UP in time for the early frosts.

Fuck!!


----------



## james42 (Jun 29, 2013)

That sucks balls jerry. Have you ever tried the Iranian g13? I love that strain and it finishes pretty early


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 30, 2013)

Check out the pinewarp from BC
this is my first run of this but very happy so far
And yea jerry better safe then sorry
try again next season at least you saved some


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 30, 2013)

That sucks Jerry.

Still no rain for you boys? A heavy downpour again here ...gotta be 10 inches this month.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 30, 2013)

That sucks Jerry.

Still no rain for you boys? A heavy downpour again here ...gotta be 10 inches this month.


----------



## tcmike (Jul 1, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> That sucks Jerry.
> 
> Still no rain for you boys? A heavy downpour again here ...gotta be 10 inches this month.


Must be nice. Had 0.2" the 2nd of June & 1.3" the 20th. That's been it for the mo. As bad as last yr's. drought in N.W. lower.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 2, 2013)

Crazy Mike, last year was brutal... I believe it has rained 14 out of the last 17 days here...but good rain..fairly sunny most of the day n then an overnight shower...too much here actually ..I'd like a nice 6 day stretch of sunny n 80. If not for this sandy soil there be massive floods


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 3, 2013)

It hasn't rained much in the UP either. Those 6 gallon water cans at walmart have come in handy. they are a hell of a lot better than hauling buckets. 

At the base of my last two plants, I've put a 5 gallon pail with a 1/16" hole in the bottom. Its a great drip irrigation setup and is pretty cheap. The bucket drains over the course of a couple hours and the water penetrates deep into the soil instead of spreading over the top inch of the soil and evaporating. Its a lot easier to water as well. I dont have to wait for the water to run into the soil then pour a little more. It has cut down my watering time significantly.

The only problem is that the small holes become clogged pretty easily so you have to make sure that the buckets stay clean inside. I painted the buckets brown, inside and out, for safety reasons. A white bucket in the middle of nowhere is a give away, and I was paranoid about the eye in the sky seeing them from above.


----------



## kevinone (Jul 3, 2013)

love that G/13 Iranian growon!


----------



## kinddiesel (Jul 3, 2013)

ak 47/ / super kush master/bubblegum/ cotton candy/ green crack/ crital senci star / super lemon haze/ northern lights/ super skunk/ Cinderella/ purple haze/ whitewidow/ giga bud/ afghan kush , we don't dick around in mi, lol never stick to one strand, this way you can make some serious donations cash every thing I post is total bull shit


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 3, 2013)

kinddiesel said:


> ak 47/ / super kush master/bubblegum/ cotton candy/ green crack/ crital senci star / super lemon haze/ northern lights/ super skunk/ Cinderella/ purple haze/ whitewidow/ giga bud/ afghan kush , we don't dick around in mi, lol never stick to one strand, this way you can make some serious donations cash every thing I post is total bull shit


Gotta keep life interesting right, it's just how we do it in the mitten! Like to see the critical sensi star sounds like a winner!


----------



## james42 (Jul 6, 2013)

Took a couple tops off the iranian autos. They could have used another week or two but a bud in the hands worth two in the bush.
Its some sticky shit.


----------



## james42 (Jul 6, 2013)

And my Iranian g13s. I really feel like I'm growing them to there full potential this year


----------



## tcmike (Jul 6, 2013)

Have patience James!


----------



## james42 (Jul 6, 2013)

tcmike said:


> Patience James!


I swear. I won't touch the rest until its good and ready


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Jul 6, 2013)

What's up friends gotta post our outdoor Michigan medical...we put out our plants around the middle of may in 30 gallon smart pots ( two of the plants were put in 45 gallon smart pots...also 3 were put in the ground middle of June just for kicks ). Anyways they were all put in fox farm ocean forest soil..no nutes so far just a little water soluble micro madness with molasses a couple times to feed and grow sum micro biology. Two of the pics are from June 28 the rest are from a couple days ago, there is 1 black diamond og, 2 blue dream Crosses, 2 awesome pheno white widows, 4 juicy fruits 3 of which are in the ground...didn't show pics of those and 3 blue rhinos, any who sorry for the rambling here's the pics enjoy!

Dr. D


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Jul 6, 2013)

Srry for the duplicate photos guys and gals


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 9, 2013)

James, that iranian looks great! be careful if it rains with those nice fat buds. I had a lot of budrot late in flower. Damn I wish i had been able to keep my iranians. I had some monsters. 

Drgreenthumb333, Your medical garden is looking great. I wish I had a water line to my cage. I've got a couple plants inside a chain link dog kennel inside 100 gallon smart pots they're blowing up now that the night temperatures have warmed up. 


With all of these pics, I'm going to have to snap a couple myself to show off.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Jul 11, 2013)

First Pic is of both my ladies inside their tractor supply dog kennel I bought and put around them last minute to get legal. Ive got the kennel staked to the ground and I put some wire mesh over the top. 

On the left we have a feminized Dinafem California Hash Plant female in a 100 gallon smart pot filled with 50% supersoil and 50% FFOF. with FFOF as a base for the supersoil. 

On the right, there is a beautiful regular sexed, Sensi Seeds Hash Plant female. She lives in a 100 gallon smart pot filled with 50% super soil and 50% Promix BX with some Dr Earth 5-5-5 added to give the promix soil a little bit of fertilizer. This plant has promix as the base to the super soil. 

Both plants have the same amount of amendments in the super soil. I bought the nutrients off of ebay.


This is the sensi hash plant in supersoil with promix as the base soil



This is the Dinafem California Hash plant in super soil with FFOF as the base.



Both smart pots are on top of a pallet. I have a 5 gallon bucket nestled beside the plants with a couple small 1/16" holes drilled in the bottom to make watering easier for me. It takes a couple hours for the buckets to drip into the soil. These ladies are blowing up now that its warm outside. I hope my roof is tall enough. 

Ill be covering the cage with plastic later in the season to try to keep the plants dry to prevent budrot.. I might be rigging up some kind of solar powered heater to keep the frost off if they don't finish early enough.


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking good jerry. Should have some good yeilders there.
I'm buying a house a little north of you. Next year I might try my hand at a little UP guerilla grow. I'm more interested in the fishing though.


----------



## james42 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm praying for rain tonight. Havent been able to water all week.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

its fixing to thunderstorm in sault ste marie Ontario right across from UP michi if that helps lol


----------



## james42 (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fixing to thunderstorm in sault ste marie Ontario right across from UP michi if that helps lol


Yea. My wifes on her way back from the sualt right now and its pouring. I'm a little south from there and still dry


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys 
hows it going every one getting ready to chop
I lost 3 of my 4 pinewarp but the others all are lookin good
hope everyones safe and harvest pounds
good luck guys


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey GD! Its been quiet here lately. Almost two months without a peep! Lets see those freweeeetttts!


----------



## james42 (Sep 15, 2013)

My Iranian g13s have another week or two left. There some big bitches this year. Unfortunately I'm getting some nasty bud rot. I cut out the mold and soaked all of them with serenade. 
My critical sensi stars are looking great but they have a solid 4 weeks left. Hopefully the weather holds up. 
I'm gonna keep spraying all of them with serenade once a week from here on out. I hope that shit works.
If they survive the mold its gonna be one hell of a successful year.


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 18, 2013)

I think a bear got 3 of my pinewarp
thought they would be safe in the blackberry bushes
didnt think about the bears


----------



## james42 (Sep 18, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> I think a bear got 3 of my pinewarp
> thought they would be safe in the blackberry bushes
> didnt think about the bears


Let me know how that pinewarp turns out. I'm still searching for that perfect strain.
I love the Iranian g13 but the buds might be a little to big and dense for there own good. Mold is hitting them hard.
The critical sensi star is looking great but its still gonna finish later then I'd like.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bears damn...that sucks, got 3 weeks left here..things looking good.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 8, 2013)

Well guys all the girls are down
lost 1/2 my harvest to fuckin bud rott first time ive got that shit
hope you guys do better then me this year


----------



## james42 (Oct 13, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Well guys all the girls are down
> lost 1/2 my harvest to fuckin bud rott first time ive got that shit
> hope you guys do better then me this year


Hey man. I know you had some issues but what did you think of the pinewarp?

Almost all of my Iranian g13s are chopped and the critical sense stars are all coming down this week. Even with the mold its a record year for me. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 14, 2013)

I wont be wasting my money or time on pinewarp again
the 2 I had left were not even worth chopping down
buds about the size of a pencil and fluffy and not ready by 10- 10 so all in all worthless in my opinion


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 14, 2013)

I think next season will be
iranian g13 and endless sky


----------



## james42 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.
You should check out the critical sensi star next year. Its been real easy to grow. Big yeild too


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried C99 for outdoor? I'm curious how this strain would do outdoors!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Oct 15, 2013)

Still going strong in the UP. Fuck the frost. Sensi Hash plant hasn't been cooperating. Powdery mildew out the ass. Spotty bud rot. Gonna chop that bitch this weekend. Havent gotten a chance to check it out under the scope. 

Dinafem California hash plant on the other hand.... Not a speck of mildew even with the infected Sensi touching it. I haven't seen any mold either. Its starting to purple up. Im going to try to take this one as late as possible. Last year I harvested my last plants on November 5. 

I cut a test bud off the Cali hash plant on the 13th. We'll see how potent it is. 


Buttoned up the green house today. Got a propane heater hooked to a 100lb lp tank. Hope it keeps the temps up.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey can I make hash with the buds with a little rott
hate to wast it


----------



## james42 (Oct 16, 2013)

Green Dave said:


> Hey can I make hash with the buds with a little rott
> hate to wast it


I know I'm going to


----------



## bigpoppamadness (Oct 16, 2013)

Only got one girl going for shits and giggles because of where i currently live. Can't wait to pull it. It's small but hope to get a zip out of it.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 16, 2013)

I encountered bud rot for the first time this year. I cut the rotten spots out, and let it go awhile longer. 
The cold temps and humidity have me worried...


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 17, 2013)

james42 said:


> I know I'm going to





Green Dave said:


> Hey can I make hash with the buds with a little rott
> hate to wast it


I wouldn't use it for smoking but personally I wouldn't see any reason why it couldn't be used for edibles if cooked with butter/oil at high temps.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Oct 22, 2013)

Harvest pics.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice job
be careful with that iranian it will hurt ya lol


----------



## resinhead (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice job Jerry! Do you know anyone with girls still outside?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Oct 23, 2013)

California hash plant is down. My 2013 outdoor harvest is hanging up to dry now.




in a few days these will be dried and jarred up. Then I can blast some BHO from the copious amounts of trim I have spread out on cardboard trays.


James, I wish i had some iranian! Ive been missing that stuff since I had to chop all my guerilla crop. Next year 'm gonna run a big early crop of the iranian auto in mid july then a regular flowering late season harvest. 


I think I might try some herijuana next year. I've got two packs of beans and I bet theres a couple early finishing phenos in there. Might order up some more of Dinafem's california hash plant. I wasnt impressed with Sensi's hash plant.


----------



## james42 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yea. Thats a bummer the Iranians didn't work out this year for u.
Im still not sure if they will be in next years lineup for me. I want to do a bigger auto crop next year because I iust can't handle anymore than what I've got in the fall.
I keep looking at think different auto from dutch passion.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys were did everyone go??
What is going out this year?
Im going with greenthumb endless sky this year


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm here. Wazzzzzzzup


----------



## ogkushinator89 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm growing the doctor from ghs silver kush from reserva privada and some other freebies from the attitude will post a more accurate list tomorrow


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

Green Dave said:


> Hey guys were did everyone go??
> What is going out this year?
> Im going with greenthumb endless sky this year


Interested in Endless Sky too. Hope you post pics and let us know how well it does.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopefully u get lucky n find that 5 week pheno in that endless sky.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 23, 2014)

Havent heard of that
tell more please


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 23, 2014)

Seeds ordered


----------



## james42 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think im going to go with nothing but Iranian g13 this year. Its all people want to smoke so I dont have much choice.I dont know what ever happened to the improved Iranian auto but id like try that.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever ran C99 outdoor? I have a fast finishing pheno that is the real deal!


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 27, 2014)

Whos C99 you got shawg ?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2014)

Green Dave said:


> Whos C99 you got shawg ?


I believe its Female Seedz C99. I didn't really keep track of the first finish as it was just a quick clone off the top of the seedling, but I would guess between 7-8 weeks. I got her in the 4/20 promo at attitude last year.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great
man is it fuckin cold


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 28, 2014)

Green Dave said:


> Looks great
> man is it fuckin cold


Thanks GD. Yeah I'm not going outside today lol


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 29, 2014)

Got my endless sky seeds today
thats whats going out this year


----------



## james42 (Jan 30, 2014)

I noticed dr.greenthumb has a bunch of new Iranian crosses. I talked to him about wich one he would recommend. He said he really likes the Iranian diesel. 
Im probably gonna give it a try along with the tried and true Iranian g13. 
I cant wait to see how that endless sky works out for you green dave. Ive wanted to try that.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 30, 2014)

I want to try the iranian xhaze if the funds are there later
I just wanted to get the endless sky before he ran out


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 30, 2014)

james42 said:


> I noticed dr.greenthumb has a bunch of new Iranian crosses. I talked to him about wich one he would recommend. He said he really likes the Iranian diesel.
> Im probably gonna give it a try along with the tried and true Iranian g13.
> I cant wait to see how that endless sky works out for you green dave. Ive wanted to try that.



I've talked to Doc at length about how much he likes the Iranian Diesel....so he wasn't just pushing a strain on you. He really means what he says.


----------



## james42 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dr Gruber said:


> I've talked to Doc at length about how much he likes the Iranian Diesel....so he wasn't just pushing a strain on you. He really means what he says.


Good deal man. Im really pumped for this season


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2014)

I see that you guys are pretty loyal to Dr. Greenthumb. What do you like about the genetics? Fast flower? High mold resistance? I see the genetics are pretty raw which seems like it might be good for outdoor, given they're more suited for natural conditions. Endless Sky looks to be one of the best ones!


----------



## Beagler (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the stealth shipping, fast shipping, germination rate, fast flowering, frost resistance, mold resistance, and general hardiness. Had good results both indoor and outdoor. Also starting them indoor and moving them outdoor. Some are low odor which can be advantagous at times.


----------



## james42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> I see that you guys are pretty loyal to Dr. Greenthumb. What the genetics? Fast flower? High mold resistance? I see the genetics are pretty raw which seems like it might be good for outdoor, given they're more suited for natural conditions. Endless Sky looks to be one of the best ones!


The early finish, big yeild and very heavy buzz is what keeps me coming back. Not to mention everyone thats tried it is begging me for more.
I had to tell everyone that im out of the Iranian g13 just so I could unload some of the critical sensi star I have.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 31, 2014)

Everything that they said.
I would add that Doc has a nice selection of tastes, potencies, and buzz types for just about every occasion.
He is also very easy to talk to and is very generous with his time. He will answer just about any question you have.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info fellaz!


----------



## james42 (Feb 2, 2014)

You going outside this year shwag?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2014)

Nothing my friend, I do an indoor med garden only, but I am in Michigan. I have friends that do greenhouses so its always nice to learn from you guys and make some solid recommendations for them. One of them in particular has had serious mold/rot issues and dialing his strains into more outdoor friendly genetics is helping him improve his quality and yields. Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## james42 (Feb 2, 2014)

[QUOT=Shwagbag;10151387]Nothing my friend, I do an indoor med garden only, but I am in Michigan. I have friends that do greenhouses so its always nice to learn from you guys and make some solid recommendations for them. One of them in particular has had serious mold/rot issues and dialing his strains into more outdoor friendly genetics is helping him improve his quality and yields. Thanks again for the responses![/QUOTE]

Mold Is a bitch. I lost pounds to it last year.
I looked through your grow thread. Your plants look like works of art. I wish the wife would let me have a setup like that


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 3, 2014)

james42 said:


> Mold Is a bitch. I lost pounds to it last year.
> I looked through your grow thread. Your plants look like works of art. I wish the wife would let me have a setup like that



I wish mine would too lol. Its an issue for her and she's about to get a ring, so I'm afraid my garden will be put on hold until I can find other means of enjoying it.... Which may mean moving it outside 

Thanks for the compliments, I really do see it as a work of art. I'm really into training and maximizing yields for artificial lighting. Those training methods can definitely be used outside as well though. I'm pretty sure I could fill up a 12 x 20 greenhouse with 6 plants or less lol. 

Here is a thread everyone can appreciate! Mainling Thread There is an outdoor grower in the thread named Mohican that uses mainlining training methods with landrace type genetics similar to Dr. Greenthumb. I've done a few plants like this, but I mostly grow from clones so I just sort of have my own feel for how I want to train. 

Mold is def a bitch. He grows in a greenhouse. He does have an air exchange, but I don't think its adequate. Last year I suggested he concentrate on some outdoor friendly genetics, do some heavier pruning and rent a commercial dehum. All suggestions proved to be well worth it for him as his losses were a fraction of the two years previous. I want to say he also ran something from Dr. Greenthumb, I'll see what it was and get back.


----------



## james42 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for that link. Ive done my share of topping and training but nothing like that. I really like the idea of stripping all the lower garbage off.
I hate popcorn and airy underdeveloped bud. I always feel obligated to keep it and not waste but its never worth it.
im gonna try that on a small plot close to home.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 3, 2014)

james42 said:


> Thanks for that link. Ive done my share of topping and training but nothing like that. I really like the idea of stripping all the lower garbage off.
> I hate popcorn and airy underdeveloped bud. I always feel obligated to keep it and not waste but its never worth it.
> im gonna try that on a small plot close to home.


I think you'll like it if you have a plant you're comfortable working with close to home. Nugbuckets used to finish 16 headers outdoors in containers (I think he's in Michigan) and they were absolutely gorgeous. I'm pretty sure he has some vast privately owned acreage to work with by looking at his pictures though lol.


----------



## Bon Scott (Feb 4, 2014)

How long does it take for Dr G ? I just ordered some MTF


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 4, 2014)

Bon Scott said:


> How long does it take for Dr G ? I just ordered some MTF


Where do you live?
In Michigan it usually takes 7 days or less for me. Longest was 10.


----------



## james42 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ive gotten mine in as little as four days. Im just a stones throw across the border. 
I would really appreciate it if you let me know how that mtf turns out. Haven't seen a feedback on that one yet


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 4, 2014)

5 day delivery SW Lower Michigan


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2014)

That's all really good to hear! Fastest seed delivery we'll find, I reckon! lol


----------



## Tom Tucker 586 (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.cambrianproducts.com/ag/index.html


----------



## james42 (Mar 11, 2014)

Im down to only 3 five gallon buckets of bud to trim from last year.
time to order up some seeds for 2014. Ive put alot of thought into it and its gonna be 100% greenthumb this year.
10 Iranian g13, 10 Iranian diesel, and 20 Iranian autos. I told myself that I wouldn't do Iranian autos this year because there so finicky to grow. Its just to damn potent to pass up though.
Thats 500$ in genetics.


----------



## firelane (Mar 11, 2014)

I am putting out Cannilope Kush from DNA. Probably start them up Mid April and have them out in late May. Ground should be nice and wet this year, so now all we need is nice weather.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally the weather is breaking. That was a tough winter. No breaks at all.


----------



## james42 (Mar 11, 2014)

It ain't over yet. Last year all of april was shit.
im so fucking ready though


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my gear for this year
10 Endless Sky. Greenthumb
4 female seeds easy sativa
4 female seeds C99
hope this year is warm and rain once a week
good luck everyone stay safe


----------



## james42 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good deal man. Very interested in the endless sky and c99. 




Green Dave said:


> Got my gear for this year
> 10 Endless Sky. Greenthumb
> 4 female seeds easy sativa
> 4 female seeds C99
> ...


----------



## Thaistick55 (Mar 14, 2014)

Southern Mich, 30x50 Greenhouse, 35 plants. 10 Blueberry Headband, 10 OG Critical, 10 Northern Soul, 5 Pineapple Express. Hope to crack them in the next 2 weeks........ I got the spring green-thumb itch for sure!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 14, 2014)

That there is a full time job and a scary harvest lol. best of luck Thai!


----------



## Thaistick55 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> That there is a full time job and a scary harvest lol. best of luck Thai!


Yeah, it becomes my full time job for half the year.....Also gonna run 12 inside, maybe hydro or a coco dtw, with the freebies I got from Attitude this year. Hoping to play around with some colloidal silver and get fem seeds for next year. 
I started a thread in this (OD growing) forum..... will continue it or start a grow journal when in the next week or so when i get back stateside!!!!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thaistick55 said:


> Yeah, it becomes my full time job for half the year.....Also gonna run 12 inside, maybe hydro or a coco dtw, with the freebies I got from Attitude this year. Hoping to play around with some colloidal silver and get fem seeds for next year.
> I started a thread in this (OD growing) forum..... will continue it or start a grow journal when in the next week or so when i get back stateside!!!!!!!


Lets all hope for a great warm season in the mitten! I'm like the rest of you, ICANTWAIT! I went and smoked a bowl in the greenhouse yesterday and was getting a game plan established.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 15, 2014)

Cool! I made some CS, it was super easy. I haven't really played much with it for fear of contaminating the my other flowers. Good luck gearing up boys.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 15, 2014)

James
yeah I like sativas so c99 and easy sativa looked like a good try
shwag
that sure does look like a full time job


----------



## james42 (Mar 15, 2014)

Green Dave said:


> James
> yeah I like sativas so c99 and easy sativa looked like a good try
> shwag
> that sure does look like a full time job


The only sativa I ever grew was a sativa/auto. It was a nice change of pace. A hell of alot more uplifting. 
The big indicas put food on the table though


----------



## Thaistick55 (Mar 15, 2014)

Any of you outdoor growers have problems with gophers???? I've seen several people recommend putting chicken wire at the bottom of raised beds...... what do you guys think???


----------



## james42 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thaistick55 said:


> Any of you outdoor growers have problems with gophers???? I've seen several people recommend putting chicken wire at the bottom of raised beds...... what do you guys think???


Ive had them make a den right under my plants. They like to take advantage of the loose soil. Somehow the plants always survived. 
I think the chicken wires about all you can do.
my biggest problem is these lazy ass bears. They cant walk around the plant. They just trample right over it


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 16, 2014)

Green Dave said:


> James
> yeah I like sativas so c99 and easy sativa looked like a good try
> shwag
> that sure does look like a full time job


I attest hat C99 is great smoke and an amzingly fast finisher! LOVE IT! Never done it outdoors but I imagine it would be awesome. It would need some attention in the pruning department though.


----------



## Tyson457 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, first off I am a noob here and a noob to MM hopefully I can learn a lot from all u good people here. I am looking at my first grow ever and it will be outdoors while I build my grow room inside my barn. Questions I have is for my first grow is it better to use seeds or clones? I live on 30 acres so have plenty of room for it. I have access to seeds from these strains Dairy Queen,LA confidential and Green Crack also have a friend with plenty different strains in clones. Please all help and advice is very well appreciated.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 24, 2014)

Tyson
If it were me I'd go for the clones 
That way you know they are female and you have a better chance to bring it home


----------



## Tyson457 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks GD I will be using clones but am also thinking bout doing some autoflowering what do ya think?




Green Dave said:


> Tyson
> If it were me I'd go for the clones
> That way you know they are female and you have a better chance to bring it home


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 27, 2014)

No experience with autos been lookin and thinking of trying some


----------



## js/sj (Mar 29, 2014)

I have 
3 blue dream feminized 
1 white widow feminized 
2 random autos 

Plan on planting outside mid may or 1st of june. I will start seeds on 4/20. digging 60 gallon holes per plant and filling with Fox Farm Ocean forest and pearlight big junk. Only done indoor grows before. What do i need to know? plan on putting chicken wire around plants and doing guerrilla grow. What pests do we need to look out for in MI and how do we go about preventing them?


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 29, 2014)

Slugs / copper rings
Deer / chicken wire
Thief's / keep your mouth closed


----------



## js/sj (Mar 30, 2014)

What are copper rings?


----------



## james42 (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate the new layout of this site.
Anyway. Next week I'm germinating my beans. All 44 of them.
This year is gonna be crazy. It's twice as many plants as I've ever grown. I'll probably put about 10 of them straight into the native soil. I've always wanted to see how that would turn out.
I'm brainstorming ideas for curing and storage containers. Last year I used five gallon buckets. It got the job done but wasn't ideal. I'm looking at those space saver vacuum bags for clothes. There air tight and water proof. I like that there clear so I can inspect without opening. 
I had to re hydrate a lot of the bud I put in buckets. It's just not a good enough seal.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 14, 2014)

James
Yeah this new format socks
Good luck with the grow this year
Stay safe


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 14, 2014)

james42 said:


> I hate the new layout of this site.
> Anyway. Next week I'm germinating my beans. All 44 of them.
> This year is gonna be crazy. It's twice as many plants as I've ever grown. I'll probably put about 10 of them straight into the native soil. I've always wanted to see how that would turn out.
> I'm brainstorming ideas for curing and storage containers. Last year I used five gallon buckets. It got the job done but wasn't ideal. I'm looking at those space saver vacuum bags for clothes. There air tight and water proof. I like that there clear so I can inspect without opening.
> I had to re hydrate a lot of the bud I put in buckets. It's just not a good enough seal.


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/823958/


----------



## james42 (Apr 16, 2014)

bunnyfather said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/823958/


That box would work great if it was the size of a two car garage. 
44 out of 44 seeds germinated in under 48 hours. Thank you dr.greenthumb!


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 21, 2014)

Well hope everyone burnt at least a nice fat joint yesterday
The last couple.days has really Givin me.the fever to plant
If only I didn't live in michigan it could snow 2 ft tomorrow this time of year
My girls are filling up the grow box fast
Hope all are well


----------



## Green Dave (May 4, 2014)

Hey
I think I'm putting the girls out next weekend.
I think they can take a few cool nights but the daytime is suppose to be in the 60
Looks like I have 
12 Endless sky
2 easy saliva
2 C99
maybe a few Blue dreams


----------



## MegaBud (May 18, 2014)

I dropped a handful in a couple of days ago. Seemed to handle the chilly nights quite well.

Gorilla Glue#4
Ripped Bubba
Pineapple Express
Dairy Queen

I still have a few others that I have to hunt out a few plots for.


----------



## Green Dave (May 20, 2014)

Looks like a good line up
Good luck this year
Where abouts are you Megabud?


----------



## MegaBud (May 20, 2014)

Thumb area


----------



## Green Dave (May 22, 2014)

SW LOWER
BENTON HARBOR AREA HERE


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 1, 2014)

Where are all the michigan growers
Everyone can't be growing indoors this year


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Ohmless (Jun 11, 2014)

I am currently indoor only but would love to learn some outdoor knowledge for future greenhouse grow. I am very interested in people's planting times/strategies given a limitation on the height of a small greenhouse(generally they are about 8' tall.)


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

I got some Clones out
Green crack
ChocolopeXhawiian big bud
Critical plus
And a few others I don't remember.


----------



## delstele (Aug 20, 2014)

Sup GD long time no see.. I got your PM will get back with u.. Good luck MI outdoors!


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

Shame this thread has died...rzza anyone green dave hic...anyone still on here


----------



## personal lux (May 19, 2015)

Ill be putting 8 shiva skunks outside second week of june, already been vegging 2 months, theyre in 10 gallons right now. Gonna throw them into 100 gallons and see how i do. about 30 mins from TC here.


----------



## firelane (May 19, 2015)

I'm still doing my thing outside. But ya this thread died a long time ago. This year I am putting out two strains, that I picked because I didn't have anything else and didn't want to order seeds. So hopefully they finish in time. I am growing flowerbomb kush from strain hunters, and gigabud. I will be putting them both outside in a couple of weeks.

Here are my plants from last year. I had to pick them a couple of weeks early, but was still a good year. I found one great strain for our climate/short season. The winner from last year was black sugar rose, it was nice and stinky, and finished the last week of September. Here's a couple pictures from last season.


----------



## KBxMEDS (Jul 4, 2015)

Dave im back @ it this year legally tho haha... heres the link 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/kbs-organic-outdoor.871006/

Feel free to join in i let the thread die for a bit..i think alot of people are scared to grow outdoors i got raided 2x now once for outdoor and once for indoor...the outdoor raid was legit as it was illegal but not mine  and the indoor raid was a joke.. had some KID narc on me that didnt even know me but there was a connection to his brother in laws ex gf whom i was "takin care of" if ya catch my drift..jelousy is a bitch. But he got busted and gave my name.brought the cops.to my house and they raided me later that day on word of mouth that i had large quantitys of marijuana at my home. Completely bogus they came searched for like 4 hours 10 guys dogs and all and only found 3 oz. And half a gram of a recently banned research chemical. I got a 2 yr felony whacked down to a misdemenor and a year of probo bc of word of mouth. We were all good on plants and everything else and to their credit leo was very professional and actually apologized for breaking a lock box bc they couldnt find the key they knocked as well to get in instead of breaking my door nor did they shoot my dog..the sargent in this area is a good guy and pretty fair legit in my book so long as ur following the law your good to go


----------



## charles lewis (Jul 4, 2015)

firelane said:


> I'm still doing my thing outside. But ya this thread died a long time ago. This year I am putting out two strains, that I picked because I didn't have anything else and didn't want to order seeds. So hopefully they finish in time. I am growing flowerbomb kush from strain hunters, and gigabud. I will be putting them both outside in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Here are my plants from last year. I had to pick them a couple of weeks early, but was still a good year. I found one great strain for our climate/short season. The winner from last year was black sugar rose, it was nice and stinky, and finished the last week of September. Here's a couple pictures from last season.View attachment 3422635 View attachment 3422637


A when did you put these out last year? I had a late planting this year and just woundering what to expect.


----------



## KBxMEDS (Jul 11, 2015)

Last year i didnt run anything outdoors but i usually start without a greenhouse mif may with plants started inside around jan-march...

This year is a late start for me as well being legal i had to build everything and went with 200 gal smartys instead of in the ground..i also had to wait about 4 weeks for my organic soil mix to "cook" id say i planted mid july..not expecting much more than 2 a plant 5 would be great..i have hoop houses up now which will serve to hold trelis netting this year and then double as a greenhouse next year so i can plant outside in april and get a good head start for some monsters


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys, it's been a while but I'm back. It's been a crazy 6 years of doing dumb shit but I'm back where I belong here at rollitup. Dave, you still here bro?


----------



## Pothead32 (Jan 29, 2019)

Anybody still around???


----------



## delstele (Jan 30, 2019)

I am...lol


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 1, 2019)

firelane said:


> I'm still doing my thing outside. But ya this thread died a long time ago. This year I am putting out two strains, that I picked because I didn't have anything else and didn't want to order seeds. So hopefully they finish in time. I am growing flowerbomb kush from strain hunters, and gigabud. I will be putting them both outside in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Here are my plants from last year. I had to pick them a couple of weeks early, but was still a good year. I found one great strain for our climate/short season. The winner from last year was black sugar rose, it was nice and stinky, and finished the last week of September. Here's a couple pictures from last season.View attachment 3422635 View attachment 3422637


THEM LOOK GOOD BUT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD TOP AT LEAST 2 TIMES AND ALSO PINCH THE END OF EVERY LIMB OFF 2 TIMES AND IF YOU DO YOU SHOULD GET 3-4 TIMES MOOR BUDS TO SMOKE.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 1, 2019)

wow this thread is old ... I am not in MI but very close to the UP in upper sconny


----------



## rzza (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow this thread is still going, I've not been here for a while. It's nice to see you guys still doin your thing!


----------



## rzza (Feb 2, 2019)

KBxMEDS said:


> Last year i didnt run anything outdoors but i usually start without a greenhouse mif may with plants started inside around jan-march...
> 
> This year is a late start for me as well being legal i had to build everything and went with 200 gal smartys instead of in the ground..i also had to wait about 4 weeks for my organic soil mix to "cook" id say i planted mid july..not expecting much more than 2 a plant 5 would be great..i have hoop houses up now which will serve to hold trelis netting this year and then double as a greenhouse next year so i can plant outside in april and get a good head start for some monsters


kloset breeder?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 9, 2019)

Whats up Michigan! I cant believe this thread is still alive. Im getting anxious to crack some beans for 2019 outdoor!


----------



## delstele (Feb 9, 2019)

Mine are goin strong, I cracked Blueberry, Black Widow, Shark Shock, Grape Krush.

The Widow and Shock are kickin ass. The Grape Krush is lagging along only got 3 to crack outta 13 to break soil it's a bit temperamental likes a bit higher PH with light nutes. The Blueberry is a week old got some funky looking growth but it's growing good.

I have some other strains I gonna get goin soon jus need to free up some space first.. Good luck this year Mitten growers!


----------



## koolkev2249 (Feb 10, 2019)

How bad will the smell be during flower? I live in a small neighborhood, not looking to stink up the block.


----------



## delstele (Feb 22, 2019)

Bump....


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 2, 2019)

delstele said:


> Bump....


I’m thinking of running some Bohdi outdoors...I have Sunshine daydream, space monkey, road kill unicorn, snow leopard, sky lotus, black triangle, and twin flame. Anybody ran these outdoors? I only started reading this thread so sorry if it’s akready been covered


----------



## delstele (Mar 2, 2019)

Any those strain's should do good outside I say go for it. I'm flowering out the ladies I listed above a quick reveg out side they go. I also took clones to put in another spot.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 2, 2019)

delstele said:


> Any those strain's should do good outside I say go for it. I'm flowing out the ladies I listed above a quick reveg out side they go. I also took clones to put in another spot.


Thanks delstele. I have the ssdd, space monkey and rku set to go then. I’m going to do an indoor run on these three and clone the females for an outside grow.


----------



## delstele (Mar 2, 2019)

Joshmack said:


> Thanks delstele. I have the ssdd, space monkey and rku set to go then. I’m going to do an indoor run on these three and clone the females for an outside grow.


Mebbe I should crack some Bohdi beans run them outside this year too.. I have Buddhas Hand, Hash Plant, Snow Lotus and some free GLG gear that's pretty good..


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 3, 2019)

delstele said:


> Mebbe I should crack some Bohdi beans run them outside this year too.. I have Buddhas Hand, Hash Plant, Snow Lotus and some free GLG gear that's pretty good..





delstele said:


> Mebbe I should crack some Bohdi beans run them outside this year too.. I have Buddhas Hand, Hash Plant, Snow Lotus and some free GLG gear that's pretty good..


Yea I ordered from glg too...was it the afgooyee x Apollo cross free bee? I noticed it said they were tested outside. Hmmm I’ll have to try those too!!


----------



## shimz (Mar 3, 2019)

koolkev2249 said:


> How bad will the smell be during flower? I live in a small neighborhood, not looking to stink up the block.


Better to stay indoors with carbon scrubber(s) if you're concerned about smell.


----------



## delstele (Mar 5, 2019)

Think Spring... Let's get some positive Mitten vibes going for warm weather..


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 6, 2019)

delstele said:


> Think Spring... Let's get some positive Mitten vibes going for warm weather..


No shit it’s trally cold out seems a long way away from planting!!


----------



## delstele (Mar 7, 2019)

Joshmack said:


> No shit it’s trally cold out seems a long way away from planting!!


We will get the warm weather soon positive vibes mon!


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 7, 2019)

Not Michigan but close by. Kali China from Ace seeds finished outside last year end of September..early October. No mold and didn’t require lots of attention. Very nice smooth and uplifting sativa effect. I’d recommend.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

I am going to grow indoors the way I always do the last few years I have seen way too much PM on outdoor plants


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I am going to grow indoors the way I always do the last few years I have seen way too much PM on outdoor plants


I’ve been lucky to not have much of an issue with that. It’s the spider mites than can be a bitch. They’re all over the place around my neck of the woods


----------



## delstele (Mar 11, 2019)

Warm weather is coming, come on mitten growers let's share the love... Positive vibes mon!


----------



## delstele (Mar 20, 2019)

High's in the mid 50's this week-end March is almost n the book's... I have some monster plant's goin outside this year! They say I can have 6 plant's I'm gonna have 6 fuckin monster's...lol


----------



## MichiganSpinDoctor (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey y'all. Growing a lot of different strains this year.
Afghan Kush Special - World of Seeds
Afghan Kush x Black Domina - World of Seeds
LSD - Barney's Farm
Vanilla Kush - Barney's Farm
Pineapple Express - G13 Labs
Passion #1 - Dutch Passion
Gorrilla Candy - EVA
Holy Grail - DNA Genetics
Skywalker
Corelone
Chernobyl - clones
Silverback - clones


----------



## pthobson (Apr 9, 2019)

Joshmack said:


> I’m thinking of running some Bohdi outdoors...I have Sunshine daydream, space monkey, road kill unicorn, snow leopard, sky lotus, black triangle, and twin flame. Anybody ran these outdoors? I only started reading this thread so sorry if it’s akready been covered


I’d like to get my hands on some of that roadkill unicorn


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 10, 2019)

Got some wedding cake crosses and some Afghan #1 a tiller and some dairy doo ready to work into the ground. Couple that with a new green house here comes my first outdoor grow in some time.


----------



## delstele (Apr 10, 2019)

Look at the Mitten she gonna rock her first year for legit outdoor...


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 10, 2019)

Got a huge american kush im gonna throw outside for the first time. Smells like straight chocolate and raspberries


----------



## Joshmack (Apr 10, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’d like to get my hands on some of that roadkill unicorn


They are on the freebie list at glg. BOGO starts tomorrow at 6:00 pm. I’m growing them inside atm and they’re kicking ass!!


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 11, 2019)

About 100 seeds on the way and plenty to choose from. Blue god might be in my outdoor selection now too. Anyone else start their seeds in cow pots? I love them.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> About 100 seeds on the way and plenty to choose from. Blue god might be in my outdoor selection now too. Anyone else start their seeds in cow pots? I love them.


ha some squirelly wrath in your pic thats awesome!


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 11, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> ha some squirelly wrath in your pic thats awesome!


Not many know of the cult of foamy lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> Not many know of the cult of foamy lol


right!? we are the brave few!


----------



## lawlzcake9000 (May 13, 2019)

When is the latest you think I can plant outside... orderd from another country and beans still aren't here and I'm getting sad.. Plus people charging crazy for clones


----------



## Joshmack (May 13, 2019)

lawlzcake9000 said:


> When is the latest you think I can plant outside... orderd from another country and beans still aren't here and I'm getting sad.. Plus people charging crazy for clones


You can plant later just will be smaller plants due to the shorter veg time. GLG can have seed to you in a few days. Other seed banks stateside get seeds to ya in a week.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 14, 2019)

Joshmack said:


> You can plant later just will be smaller plants due to the shorter veg time. GLG can have seed to you in a few days. Other seed banks stateside get seeds to ya in a week.


GLG (great lakes genetics in case you are not familiar) has some GREAT gear and they are stateside and fast and secure shipping. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Tip of the mitt (May 14, 2019)

Finally sun and 60 deg outside, the 4 girls are holding their own, been in soil since mid Jan, one has been a problem child, but 20 days into flower, got a new glh 600h, and hopefully it tightens them buds up, first grow, probably one a year is good for us, sun is shining, I’m going outside and taking Sadie for a walk,


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 10, 2020)

Is anyone still around????


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 10, 2020)

GreenDave123 said:


> Is anyone still around????


What up fellow mitten growers?


----------



## Rayi (Mar 10, 2020)

SW lower Michigan. Gelato og Mama Mia C 99 x blueberry Northern lights x blueberry Jack herer and super skunk


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey guyi stared this thread back in 2010
Wondered if any of the guys were still around
I think I’m going with Blueberry from Sanniesshop and Old school Hazy Jones


----------



## SwankDank (Mar 10, 2020)

GreenDave123 said:


> Hey guyi stared this thread back in 2010
> Wondered if any of the guys were still around
> I think I’m going with Blueberry from Sanniesshop and Old school Hazy Jones


im in mid MI this year im growing 3 seeds out of each of these packs. starting germination tomorrow


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 10, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> im in mid MI this year im growing 3 seeds out of each of these packs. starting germination tomorrow


Good lick Swank


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 10, 2020)

Luck


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 10, 2020)

My plan, as a Michigan grower?

I'm gonna grow weed man!!! In Da F'n U.P. !!
The laws say, 12 per household, but there's no legal limit on households!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Gonna roll the dice with Beans I've never seen here. Then play the hand I'm dealt to the best of my ability. Come on 70F dry November.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 11, 2020)

I’ve got some twin flame, black triangle, blue kush, orange sunshine, orange goji, space monkey and pinesoul down for this year outdoors. Hey @GreenDave123 cool thread


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks 
Started it a long time ago 
Had a lot of shit go down and stopped growing for a few years due to being on paper but free and clear now so here we go
Going to keep it indoors as it’s to shady for me to grow outdoors until shit cools off for a year or so 
But love to watch and give advice and learn


----------

